# 2014 Rides - How far did you go?



## phantomhorse13

DH and Sultan and Dream and I got out for our first ride of the New Year today:










Its hunting season (muzzle loader) and we had some friends out hunting, so DH and I actually spent some time intentionally crashing around in the woods trying to spook deer. Ironically, this was the first ride in as long as I can remember that I didn't see a single one!! :lol:

Upon returning home, it was that magic day for Dream - FREEDOM!!










As I had hoped, having her out for a ride before turning her loose kept her from acting like an idiot. After our normal post-ride cookie stretches, she simply moseyed away and started grazing. WOOHOO!!

2014 mileage
1/01/14 dream 5.48 miles 4.7 mph 5.48 total miles


----------



## amberly

OOh, lookin forward to this thread! I will be riding tomorrow and I will be definitely taking photos and videos!!


----------



## QOS

Woot!!! Did anyone else get out today to ride? I got out to the barn to give my boys some carrots. I do believe they think carrots is the best treat in the world. Supposed to go riding this weekend so hoping to wrack up some miles! Happy Trails!


----------



## 6gun Kid

Rode 3 miles today


----------



## Oreos Girl

I rode today but not on a trail. I rode Fiddler over at my friend's arena. It was a good day with friends.


----------



## Celeste

The only riding I did today was in my car as I drove through Atlanta trying to survive Interstate 75 with everybody going 70 mph. The intensity of the experience reminded me of riding my horse at a gallop past my neighbor's pitt bull; glad the day is over. 

I hope that this turns out to be a great riding year for everybody!


----------



## ALegUp

From my New Years Day ride this morning. A little over 8 miles. Was a gorgeous day, about 72. Disappointed there was a marine layer so we couldn't see the ocean or Catalina Island today, so took my pic east facing instead. 

Happy New Year!


----------



## jamesqf

No riding, but here's a picture of a little guy we've (that is, me and the dogs) met several times on our evening walks. Apologize for the quality: it's with a phone, and near dusk.

There's a herd that frequents that area, but I've always seen him by himself. Seems healthy: looks like a good weight, and a smooth walk & trot. Isn't at all nervous about me & the dogs - the picture's not zoomed at all. Almost acts like he wants to play with them, and a couple of times I thought he was going to follow me home. I'd walk away, and he'd be following about 20 ft back.


----------



## Roux

Happy New Year everyone! 

Can't wait to see everyone's rides and adventures!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phantomhorse13

Got Dream out again this morning, before the storm started.





















Weather is going to be miserable for the next week or so.. snow tonight, then horrendously cold (highs in the single digits), then more snow coming Sunday/Monday followed by more single-digit weather on Tues/Wed. I will actually be happy to be at work and inside!!


2014 mileage
1/01/14 dream 5.48 miles 4.7 mph 5.48 total miles
1/02/14 dream 5.07 miles 5.7 mph 10.55 total miles


----------



## Wild Heart

Love the photos! It keep me sane while the BO works on the trails here. They need a lot of work due to being severely damaged during last years flood. 

Once the BO makes the call that the trails are safe, I will be out there!​


----------



## any

first ride in 2014 
01.01.2014 - 10km


----------



## QOS

Woo Hoo Dawn you go girl. I just watched a weather report and it is pretty dang cold out there!!! It is 43° here with a real feel of 47° because it is sun shining right now. We are planning on riding tomorrow - supposed to be mostly sunny in the morning and then clouding up right after the noon hour. We shall see.

Hope everyone stays safe - their horses too.


----------



## Eagle Child

I'm commenting on here because I love to follow your adventures. Journey and I don't get much riding in with all my neck and knee issues, except for around the farm and arena, but I love reading about your adventures! I have followed the "How Far Did You Go?" threads since 2012. 

Ride on, cowgirls and cowboys. I think this is one of the most inspiring groups on this forum!


----------



## greentree

I got a 3 mile ride in on Spirit this morning! It was SO beautiful out! It was cold(16), but sunny, so it felt GOOD! We rode about a mile up in the trails, then down the road for 2 miles.


----------



## greentree

I was wearing my ski pants, so my legs were not cold at all, and the snow just fell off if I hit a tree. It is going to get REALLY cold here next week!!

Nancy


----------



## Cacowgirl

I, too, get lots of enjoyment from following this thread. I'm hoping to get a lot more riding in this year, on my 2 new horses. Sent in the Morgan mares' transfer papers yesterday and am joining the Pathway program w/the Registry.


----------



## waresbear

I have dig out the gate to even think about getting the horses out of the paddock, we got over 2 feet of snow, dang it! We will see how the weather is tomorrow before work and if I can dig fast enough!


----------



## ALegUp

Didn't have a ton of time today so we only got in 4.5 miles. But since I decided to start learning a new discipline, I used our trail ride to work on some of my new dressage skills from my last lesson. So on the flats, I worked on my hands, seat and leg position, contact and leg yielding. Fun times!


----------



## Roadyy

I have been spending time with all 3 boys in the evenings before feeding them by walking them around doing stop, go and turn commands to keep their manners in check. Today it is too cold to do any pressure washing on the house so I am planning on taking time to saddle each one and ride about 10-15 minutes each. Will hopefully get someone to take a picture or 3 to post up proof I still ride them. haha


----------



## any

04.01.2014 - 15km; total: 25km


----------



## Zexious

Any--Lovely photos! Is that a little house to the right of the frame in one of them? Very cool!

EDIT--Happy New Year, everyone! I do hope I get to actually participate in this thread, this year :>


----------



## any

Zexious said:


> Any--Lovely photos! Is that a little house to the right of the frame in one of them? Very cool!


that is little chapel/shrine (I don't exactly know how to translate 'kapliczka' properly) 
I can't find better photo


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Yayyy!!! So happy to see this thread...it's gonna be a good year...I can feel it!

With that said, this weather doesn't seem to wanna let Selena and I start our mileage! Last night's RealFeel was -44 with the wind...all ponies were locked into their madhouses...and let me tell you they are cranky & WILD :shock:


----------



## Zexious

Any, that's really cool! It looks like you get to ride by some beautiful country!


----------



## MsLady

I just thought I would say hello and Happy New Year to everyone and let you know I'm a lurker of this thread and the one before it. Unfornately we don't have rideable horses at this time, we have 2 broodmares, a yearling, weanling and 3 month old colt (all QH). Our goal is to train the babies to be trail horses, so far so good. Right now I live through your posts and pictures.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree

Welcome, MsLady!!! Happy New Year! 

Any, that is so cute! Is someone buried there? Or would you just go to pray?

Xexious, I hope you get some trail time in, too!!

Roadyy, yes, PHOTO proof is required!!

Nancy


----------



## Roadyy

Woohoo. I got my rides in. All three did perfect! Load pics shortly


----------



## Roadyy

Ok lets get some pics up for you.


----------



## ALegUp

Did some arena work this afternoon, then 3 miles out on trail. Was around 71 this afternoon. Lovely day. Took a pic of my boy before our ride. He looks less then impressed.. :lol:


----------



## greentree

Showed my mare to a lovely young girl today!! I rode, then she rode, mare did great for both of us. It is hard to tell how they feel about her, though, but DH got a text that her Df will talk to us tomorrow, so we will see. 

I worked my patootie off today. Sent DH to the dr. so he did not come down with bronchitis when the temperature drops down to 0, and we are iced in!! He still sounds horrible, but the dr. did not think he was terminal, gave him an antibiotic anyway....
I want to drive the sleigh if we get any snow, so he needs to be well, I mean, I don't want him to be sick.

Nancy


----------



## jamesqf

Just talked to my friend, and darn it! Nova got to go riding today, while I was stuck at home with a cold on top of the wrist.


----------



## QOS

Any, that is a darling little shrine. So pretty.

Welcome MsLady glad to have you.

I got out with The Biscuit today at Tyrrell Park. It was windy and sunny when we started out and by the time the ride was over it was overcast and temps were dropping. 

I FOUND MY PHONE!!! I lost it on October 26. We were going down Willow Bayou today and all of a sudden Biscuit startled and stopped dead in his tracks - at his feet was my phone! When I got home later I plugged it in and it started charging and lit up. I was able to turn it on! Wow....









We went out to the back and saw hogs when we came around a corner. We all brought lunch and ate lunch way in the back on Hildebrandt Bayou. I forgot a spoon so getting my chicken gumbo out of the Thermos was a bit of a challenge. :shock:

We went up a right a way we rarely (as in maybe 2 times) go up and it was muddy as all get out, had to cross ditches that were full of water. Came through the woods which were full of water. I don't know if the front of the woods will EVER dry up. Biscuit was a muddy mess when we got back. I think we rode around 8.5 to 9 miles. I can't find my dang Garmin. I am thinking my little granddaughter is the culpret - heck she may have hung it on the tree as an ornament!

Hoping to take a short ride tomorrow - depends on the weather.


----------



## any

*Zexious *there is a lot of beautiful places here  
*greentree *I don't know history of this one. I suppose no one buried there  
There are a lot of little shrines here (in Poland) sometimes only cross, sometimes wooden or like this one on photo.


----------



## greentree

Gosh, Denise, you lost your Garmin (in the house)but found your old phone (in the woods)??? You should send that phone to those Sasquatch people, since the squatches probably used it while it was out there, lol! 

I am kinda worried about the weather tomorrow. I put some of my precious square bales over the crawlspace accesses to insulate them a bit... I know nothing about how the pipes are insulated in this house, it is the only non-slab house I have ever lived in. When we had a house in Spring, it got down to 9, and stayed cold a few days. My bathroom on the north wall lost water, but the pipe did not break. My carpal tunnel is acting up from crossing my fingers!!!

Still waiting to hear on my horse....the girl texted DH and told him how much she LOVED the horse. 

Nancy


----------



## Zexious

QOS--How in the world did you survive without your phone for that long?!


----------



## QOS

Nancy, I am just glad the dang Satsquachs decided they didn't need it any more!!
Zexious - I had to go out and buy another one! I bought a Galaxy Note 3 that freaking cost a dang fortune. That was the 3rd phone I lost while riding :shock: 

I bought a little "fanny pack" that runners use. It is very flat and just big enough for this phone. :lol: This is what I bought Large Pocket SPIbelt | Fitness & Travel Belt

My cousin bought the smaller one because her phone wasn't as big but she was having trouble getting it in and out yesterday - it was a little too snug. It is comfortable and doesn't flop around. I would recommend them for trail riders. It could hold my keys and money if I chose but not much more. I don't put that in there because I don't want to scratch the screen.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

I'm glad someone else has a fanny pack :wink:

I FINALLY got my first 2014 ride in today! Was hoping to get out on the roads but they were still icey, so we rode around the track for an hour. Horses worked hard in the deep snow but Selena was SO happy to be out of the ring 















Megan & Annie following in our path








Total Mileage = 2.59 (lol) :lol:


----------



## HeroMyOttb

I've only got 2 rides in for 2014!!! Had a nice training session with Hero on january 1st, and had a nice little bareback ride today before some rain hit!! 

Most likely won't get much riding in the next few days due to below freezing temps that are going to hit. We are suppose to be having the coldest weather we've had in 20 years the next few days!! :shock::shock::shock:

Here's a little pic of our short ride today.


----------



## phantomhorse13

EnduranceLover6 said:


> I'm glad someone else has a fanny pack :wink:


DH and I use these (in the correct colors, of course ) :









I don't think they would work for the bigger types of smart phone though, as my iphone is a fairly snug fit.


Glad to see people are getting out to ride. I had been hoping to ride tomorrow, but the weather is looking to be less than agreeable.. so over winter already.


----------



## QOS

Dawn, the one I bought is 8" so it holds this Galaxy Note 3 - LOL it is like have a freaking tablet computer stuck on your ear.

I went out to see my horses today and pass out carrots and treats. It is supposed to be 24° tomorrow morning with a real feel of 8°. Ugh.....I will go out and check on the horses in the morning. 

We had wanted to ride today but it was raining this morning. Later the sun came out a little bit but the wind was blowing and it was chilly with a real feel of 35° 

Hoping everyone stays safe tomorrow - hoping to ride this weekend at the beach.


----------



## jamesqf

EnduranceLover6 said:


> I'm glad someone else has a fanny pack :wink:


I use one too, though I don't know that I'd call it a fanny pack. For one thing, I keep the pouch either in front of me, or over my right hip. I generally carry wallet & camera in it (no cell service most places we ride), with water, jacket, snacks in a cantle bag.


----------



## greentree

I use an old-fashioned fanny pack.... I am a real slave to fashion and technology!!!

Nancy


----------



## Roadyy

Some of you might consider using a gun shoulder holster. Most of them have enough room for a decent size phone and with the snap over will keep the phone secured. I have one I got with a SS Christmas gift and that is the plan I have for it with my Samsung Rugby 2 smart phone.


----------



## QOS

LOL I have a picture of me two years ago when we were on a training ride up at Ebenezer. OMG it was hilarious. I had riding pants on which certainly weren't anywhere near flattering, a Magellan shirt with a bazillion pockets, my helmet with the camera on it, Ariat hiking boots, a water container strap with three water bottles, one on each hip and one on the back and a heart monitor on my wrist. OMG I looked like a goober - Biscuit thought I looked like a goober - and I smelled funny from slathering on zinc ointment. 

It was just Lee Ann P and I on this particular ride and we were talking about perhaps coming across unsavory types out in the woods where there was a spot that looks like someone has been cooking crack (not exaggerating) . I told Lee-Ann that if some guy got a whiff of us he would turn tail and run and I would be hollering "come on buddy - come on and get you some of this" We were hysterically laughing because NO ONE in his right mind would have came anywhere near us smelling of that stuff!

Some people look so cute when they ride - I always look like the pits :-(


----------



## liltuktuk

After battling the flu over the beginning of the New Year, I was finally able to get out and ride over the weekend.

Did a 7 mile road loop with Amira on Saturday and a 4 mile loop on Sunday.

Also ponied Maverick off of her for the first time on Saturday and then again on Sunday on a short jaunt through the woods. Here she is with her "little brother" after our ride, she did great, but seemed less than amused by his 8 month old antics.


----------



## QOS

Liltuktuk - you are a tough chick! Pretty picture and your horses are gorgeous. Love his little face - way too cute!


----------



## liltuktuk

QOS said:


> Liltuktuk - you are a tough chick! Pretty picture and your horses are gorgeous. Love his little face - way too cute!


Haha thanks! This past weekend was relatively "warm", by which I mean it was above 30F and the sun was out. Unfortunately we're now bracing for -30F and 3 feet of snow. Ah winter, we have a love/hate relationship.


----------



## Herosbud

EnduranceLover, You really caught that winter sky just right in that last picture!


----------



## greentree

We are now trying to thaw pipes....I have water at the barn, so at least I have buckets. DH had a theory about turning on the heat pump and warming the crawlspace, and the heater at our end does not work. (we have just been using the gas fireplaces to heat the house. never turned the heat pumps on last year)

It is not working! geeesh!!

Nancy


----------



## Roadyy

The last stick frame house we lived in was in North Ms. I ran 3" schedule 40 pipe in a grid pattern under the house which had an 18" crawl space between house and ground. Hooked it to a water pump( like a bilge pump on a boat) and a small camper water heater. Had a thermostat on the pipe so that it wouldn't turn the pump on until the water pipe at the heater reached a certain temp then off once the colder water cooled the line again. It look a little time to get all of the water warm, but when it did it was wonderful. If you remember to start it up as the temps start averaging 40s then it gets it going a lot faster. Almost never ran the heat inside the house due to the amount of heat that system kept under there even in the high teen winter days. I made sure we had good enclosure around the under penning to help keep the heat under the house. Just an idea for some of you. 

I got the idea from an article from Japan on how they heat their apartments. I'll try to find the article and post it up. I would think it would be very cost effective even if you used pipe wrap heaters with a low pressure water pump to circulate the hot water.


----------



## Roadyy

Here is a Bob Vila article on a similar system...
Radiant Floor Heating 101 - Bob's Blogs


----------



## phantomhorse13

greentree said:


> We are now trying to thaw pipes....


Ugh, I am so sorry to hear this!! I hope you are able to get things thawed and you don't have a bunch of pipes that need to be replaced now. :shock:

Radiant floor heating is the best thing ever. I previously lived in a traditionally-heated concrete slab house and just got used to having cold floors and wearing warm socks or slippers all winter. I now live in a place with radiant floor heat.. the difference is unbelievable (ya for DH being in the heating/ac business)!


Didn't get to ride today due to the weather (rainy and WINDY, with temps falling dramatically all day). Tomorrow is supposed to be a HIGH of 4F, so I can't imagine going outside is going to be on my to-do list other than feeding!


----------



## greentree

Roadyy, thanks!!! We may just do that.....probably not... I still have my greenhouse from Christmas LAST year in a box in the backyard. Looks like a GRAND idea, though! 

I am on hold now with the plumber, so it looks like another morning without a shower...guess I can ride with Denise now, just not in the truck,lolol!!

Those little bits of tile floor ARE cold!! Luckily, we have wood almost everywhere.

Nancy


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Herosbud said:


> EnduranceLover, You really caught that winter sky just right in that last picture!


Thanks Herosbud! I really like that picture a lot. My friend/riding partner Megan just made an account on here and I'm pressuring her to join us. She is the one in the picture. Her and her QH mare do tons of trail riding over the summer with Selena and I and they even tried two 15 mile CTRs and did extremely well. Now convincing her to do a 25 mile LD...another addiction in the works :wink:


----------



## any

08.01.2014 - 13km; total: 38km


----------



## 6gun Kid

QOS, next time I get to Lumberton to see the folks I'm going to have to look you up. I spent most of my high school summers in and around Ebeneezer and never thought about riding there. Just put the boat in at twin dikes and went straight arcross Sam rayburn to the beach.


----------



## QOS

6gunkid - your folks are from Lumberton? Get out! I live in Nederland. We go through Lumberton all the time. My daughter in law is from Lumberton. 

Next time you are in this neck of the woods give me a holler!


----------



## 6gun Kid

QOS said:


> 6gunkid - your folks are from Lumberton? Get out! I live in Nederland. We go through Lumberton all the time. My daughter in law is from Lumberton.
> 
> Next time you are in this neck of the woods give me a holler!


Graduated from Lumberton class of 1987, my Dad is a State Farm Agebt in Beaumont.


----------



## greentree

OK, this place is fixin' to get all East Texas on us....

Nancy


----------



## QOS

well I'll be doggone 6gun kid! A Local Boy! So where in Texas are you now? 

I live in Nederland but I grew up in Port Neches and went to Port Neches-Groves class of 77. Never let it be said Denise Guntner is from Nederland and a Bulldog. That will never happen :lol: I used to tell my kids if they were misbehaving not to act like they were from Nederland and they would say "but mom, we are from Nederland" to which I would reply "well, dang, you don't have to act like it". To which they would tell me I was a snotty PNG person. :twisted:

My cousin Kellie and I ride at Tyrrell Park all the time. Haul your horses down and go riding with us. We love Tyrrell Park and see more wildlife there than anywhere else we ride and it is in the dang city. :shock:


----------



## any

09.01.2014 - 16,5km; total: 54,5km


----------



## greentree

Hey , Denise, I am class of 77, too, but I am a Yankee...... from way up North of Houston!! 

Nancy


----------



## QOS

Nancy - that was a pretty dang good class. What high school did you go to?


----------



## phantomhorse13

Weather finally cooperated to be able to get out. Ground is still frozen solid though, as temps still haven't gotten above freezing. Rather scary when 27F seems warm (but I guess compared to -50F, it is)! 

Decided to see if I could keep boots on, to give Dream a bit of help in terms of the footing. She tolerated the application of the boots with her normal stoicism, but she certainly looked bemused.










And yes, those are 2 diff types of boots.. they are my old and my new spare tires. :lol:


It's still hunting season here (muzzle loader and archery), so I stuck to places that I was pretty sure wouldn't have people lurking in them. Also tried to avoid places I knew would be skating rinks (and with all the rain we had before the polar vortex, there were a lot of icy places).





















More snow is due tonight, then temps rise and more rain is coming.. so no idea when I will be able to get out next. In theory, Sunday is supposed to be dry...


2014 mileage
01/01/13 dream 5.48 miles 4.7 mph 5.48 total miles
01/02/13 dream 5.07 miles 5.7 mph 10.55 total miles
01/09/14 dream 6.04 miles 4.7 mph 16.59 total miles


----------



## greentree

Denise, I went to Klein. It was a small school back then. We lived in the woods. 

Nancy


----------



## 6gun Kid

I am in Huntsville, moved up here to go to college and never left. That is changing tho, married a girl and she lives in Midlothian, so I am in Huntsville during the week for work, then in Midlo on the weekends.


----------



## Roux

I hope every one is surviving the winter storms (if they had any)!

I FINALLY got to ride Roux this week and I can't use the weather as an excuse I have just been so busy with work etc... 

We did 7.2 Miles! - Woo!

When I went to get Roux out of his stall two horses that were turned out in the arena charged the fence and stuck their giraffe necks out and bit Roux then the mare on the other side did the same thing... :evil: Roux didn't panic too badly but when I got to the barn and started brushing him I noticed he had a fresh 3 inch cut on his front leg. Ugh... my poor little guy. It didn't look to bad though, wasn't tender and he was sound as always so we went along anyway. I am a worrier though so I went back and checked on him after dark with a flashlight and he was good. I guess I need to carry a whip to keep those other horses in check.

First thing we encountered, as I was mounting up for our ride, was a bulldozer deal. It wasnt really a bulldozer but I don't know what it was called and I was all worked up and nervous about it but Roux didn't care one bit- Huh. So then we walk past the dreaded llama farm (which we do EVERY RIDE) and Roux gets all twitchy even though there isn't a llama in sight. We are all most past it when his tail makes the branches in a bush rattle and he leaps across the trail and spins around (actually quite comical.) Even when the llamas are not there he hates that place, which I guess means we will continue to go that way until he gets used to it. 

During part of our ride I saw three riders and horses down to the east so I turned us down that trail because I was curious where they were riding. Directly to the east of the trail is the river and I thought if they were in the river I could watch them to see where they were and where it would be safe for me to go in the river. So when I get closer... NO RIVER! The mighty Rio Grande has literally shrunk to a third as large as it was two weeks ago. So that was an interesting realization. 
The three riders I saw were yelling and carrying on pretty loudly so I started to whistle so they would be aware of me approaching but I guess they were to loud or I was too quiet because when two out of three horses they saw me they went into full on rodeo mode. The horse the lady was riding bucked and took off at a full on gallop and the rider obviously had no control. Then the second horse thought that would be a good idea too and just went mad bucking rearing spinning. I felt SOOO bad... I don't consider my self an inconsiderate person but I felt like such an A$$. I thought I was doing the right things but gee I really felt bad. The worst part is that both the horses kept on and on and on. So slowly backed up Roux out of their line of sight and shouted my apologies. I stood with Roux to listen and both horses came under control and the riders said they were ok... but I still slunk off... 
I guess I shouldn't have got too close, although I was pretty far distance from the horses when I saw them and I pass and am passed by other riders all most every ride. Some times we stop briefly to chat etc and I haven't had a problem before. 

Other than that it was a nice short ride. I want to ride again tomorrow but I should trim Angus's feet so that is probably what I will do!












This is the river bed where the river is supposed to be:


----------



## greentree

6gunkid, I went to SHSU! I was in grad school when we lost Old Main. 

Nancy


----------



## phantomhorse13

Roux said:


> The three riders I saw were yelling and carrying on pretty loudly so I started to whistle so they would be aware of me approaching but I guess they were to loud or I was too quiet because when two out of three horses they saw me they went into full on rodeo mode.


I don't see how you did anything wrong, and I don't think you need to feel badly about it. It would be one thing if you went galloping around a corner into the group and caused that reaction, but to just calmly come around a corner from a distance? People can't expect to be the only ones using a trail, esp if they are going to be so noisy as to not be able to hear someone else approaching!


----------



## Roux

Thanks Phantom that makes me feel better. You just never like to think your the reason you caused a wreck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Darrin

Wrecks like that are the other riders fault and not yours. Honestly if a group of horses are that spooky they need more experienced riders on their backs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phantomhorse13

Got some horsey time this morning, though have to say it wasn't anything like I had anticipated!

We got some snow overnight and are in danger of getting freezing rain later, so I went out to the barn as soon as the snow stopped. I had JUST put Dream into the crossties when what sounded like an invasion of large trucks came up the driveway.. surprise! The power company is trimming trees today! :shock: Luckily Dream couldn't have cared less, despite the variety of strange, often loud sounds coming from literally right on the other side of the door.

The power company people were much more interested in Dream as we went riding by than she was with them!











Got a bit from the house and realized that even though there wasn't much snow at all, it was enough to be slippery as hell. Looked very pretty, but even the flat grassy sections had Dream slithering all over the place.











Decided that it wasn't worth getting hurt, so turned around and came home via the paved road. Not the ride I had hoped for, but better than nothing I guess. The power company was still in the driveway cutting trees when we returned, so I decided it would be a good learning opportunity for Gamer.

The herd was as far away from the horse-eating machinery as possible, of course, so I had plenty of room to do some groundwork in the pasture. Gamer was a bit concerned at first - esp the first time the chipper turned on - but she settled down nicely and was soon ignoring them.











She even finished up with some liberty work - heading right AT the truck! [Forgive the horrible video.. as you can see I am much better at getting things in frame when they are in front of me, not jogging beside me! :lol:]

Gamer 1-10-14 - YouTube


Overall, not a bad way to spend the morning.

2014 mileage
01/01/13 dream 5.48 miles 4.7 mph 5.48 total miles
01/02/13 dream 5.07 miles 5.7 mph 10.55 total miles
01/09/14 dream 6.04 miles 4.7 mph 16.59 total miles
01/10/14 dream 2.51 miles 3.8 mph 19.1 total miles


----------



## Oreos Girl

Roux, I don't think you did anything wrong. My friend and I were riding down our road one time and we saw 2 horses off in the distance. My friends horse started miss behaving to the point she got off. We didn't at any point think of blaming the other riders though. Her crazy horse, yes, we did blame her.


----------



## QOS

Roux - I can't see where you did anything wrong. Sounds like their horses must have been a little bit edgy/crazy. That is kind of odd behavior for them to freak out seeing another horse appear. Biscuit goes into giraffe mode on occasion when other horses appear but he doesn't take off like an idiot either.

6gun kid - I have been through Huntsville a few times stopping at the Starbucks.  how fun to be between two places to work/live.

Nancy, seems to me our local schools Nederland and PNG play Klein High School. LOL I am so NOT a football fan so unless it is in 3 foot high letters and shoved under my nose I wouldn't pay attention! 

Dawn, Dreams looks so cute in her little boots. I rasped Biscuit's feet yesterday to make sure his hooves fit in his Easy Boot Gloves. We are supposed to ride Sunday and I can't wait. It was freaking raining today but we had a return of nice southeast Texas winter weather - which means going without a sweater or jacket so no cold weather right now.


----------



## Wild Heart

I've noticed that the thin layer of snow does tend to be so much more slippery than if you had a few inches, at least that holds true around my neck of the woods.

Glad you were able to get a ride in past the electric workers. I bet it was a great learning experience.


----------



## Herosbud

Phantomhorse, Nice pictures. I love looking at the world between a pair of horse ears.
Roux, I wonder what those horses would have done if they were riding here on the "Berryman Trail" and had some cyclists come busting up behind them


----------



## any

11.01.2014 - 17km; total: 71,5km 









another little shrine /and my horse satanist - if you don't know shrines eats horses.../








old house in the forest:








when we came back home it was dark already


----------



## Celeste

Now that it is not extremely cold, we are having major thunderstorms. If it clears up tomorrow, the trails and dirt roads will be dangerously muddy. I may go about a mile down the pavement just to keep my horse in riding mode. Or I may just take a nap and wish for spring.


----------



## Oreos Girl

I still haven't gotten on my horse yet this year.


----------



## Celeste

When the weather decides to cooperate, you should haul Oreo out and we'll go for a ride.


----------



## gunslinger

I've got the trailer hooked up and loaded....the forecast is for sunny weather, and a high of 53.....we're headed out for our first ride of 2014 tomorrow, and hope to hit the trails at Dry Creek GA.

We had almost 2 inches of rain in the rain gauge from last night and this morning.....so we're expecting plenty of mud....and Dry Creek, probably won't be dry.....

By the way, if you haven't checked your tires....after this cold weather, I had one trailer tire down to 35 pounds (should be 60)....and all six truck tires along with the other trailer tires were about 10lbs low.....I also greased my bumper hitch ball and oiled my trailer door hinges...along with a light check...

Don't forget to check your equipment especially your tires.


----------



## greentree

I aborted a ride a couple of months ago because I tested the brakes on the trailer(with the controller), and the trailer would not stop the truck. I pulled over and made sure the plug was solid, still no brakes, so we went back home. 

When we took Debbie Belle to our friend's, DH turned the brakes to 80 from 35, and they finally started working, so they had a bit of rust on them. By the time we got home, we were back to 35 or 40.

Got a text from the young girl that came and looked at her last weekend...strange. She said they lost several animals in the freeze, so maybe they shouldn't buy her. Yeah. Whatever. I hate having horses on the open market. I don't mind selling them, but I prefer to find the person, and match the horse, instead of having the horse looked at by every yahoo on the internet(present company excluded, of course!!!). 
Rant over.

Nancy


----------



## 6gun Kid

greentree said:


> 6gunkid, I went to SHSU! I was in grad school when we lost Old Main.
> 
> Nancy


and now you are Ky? Quite a change. Riding tomorrow I hope, got a break in the weather, so I am taking advantage of it while I can.


----------



## QOS

Nice pics Any. I can see where shrines could possibly eat a leg off of a horse...Biscuit is convinced that logs on the ground eat horse legs :lol:

Celeste - so sorry - ugh. I have had my fill of rain. The woods are still soaking wet but we road out down the bayou today and while there were some muddy spots - it was mostly fabulous. I was in shirtsleeves in glorious sun shine weather. If it would just hold that way the woods would dry up. We had quiet a group today of 14. Most I didn't know at all. One lady was on a Thoroughbred/Trakehner that was lovely. Her hubby's horse was a beautiful seal brown Thoroughbred looking horse but hers was stunning. Very well behaved too. 

My friend James was on a little palomino that couldn't have looked more like Biscuit if we had photocopied him. Same shade of palomino and blaze.

We rode 7.6 miles today so I have 15 miles for the year. I have a bridal show next weekend so not sure if I will be able to ride. Dang.....

Someone else took this picture - I am way up at the front!


----------



## Oreos Girl

It was a beautiful day here. The first one really of the year. Sunny, 55 degrees. My neighbor and I went out for a ride. He keeps commenting about how much he liked Oreo. We did 3.2 miles. He hasn't been up on a horse in a long time so he will be sore tomorrow.


----------



## sorrel Thoroughbreds

Rusty can't be ridden sadly. Right now he is out with a lame leg. Due to our last shoer we had took his anger out on Rusty and was rough with him. He got sand up between his hoof and shoe. (Or at least that's what we think is going on) We are getting a shoer out here soon. Until then I am soaking his leg in a bucket of warm Epsom Salt water, and putting thrush medicine on him. The photo is of him soaking his leg today. He falls asleep when I put his leg in the water.


----------



## Celeste

DD, DIL, and I rode today. It was beautiful weather. There was a lot of mud, but the girls were good and stepped politely through puddles. We saw several trucks on the dirt road because this is the last weekend of deer season. Hurray for that! 
We rode 3.6 miles. I would have liked to have gone further, but it was really muddy as the ride progressed. It was a good first ride of the year.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Glad to hear people were able to get out! Denise, you should have had someone take a pic of your boy and his clone!! Oreo and Celeste, glad you finally got to get out.

Mud was the kicker here too, along with the ground thawing, leading to everything being slick as hell. We got over an inch of rain yesterday. Today was technically dry, but damp and overcast and very very windy. I fell right on my butt after a 3 foot slide, complete with flailing arms, on the way to check the water tank - thank goodness nobody was there to laugh but the horses and DH was smart enough to notice my filthy backside and not say a thing! :lol:

I am hoping that wind helped to dry things up and I will be able to get out tomorrow.


----------



## Celeste

I'm glad you didn't get hurt when you fell. This mud is bad.


----------



## gunslinger

Hum...haven't seen a post from Anita Anne.....in a while now...

Hope she's okay....


----------



## 6gun Kid

Made 5ish miles today. it was swampy, muddly, slick, and ugly... But the sun was shining so we had a good time.


----------



## greentree

I got a little riding in today! I saddled up the Paint filly and lunged her, filed a bit on her hooves, but it was really slippery, so I got on her in the stall. 

Then we got a call about Debbie Belle, and we drove over to meet them. The SWEETEST family! 4 adorable children. So I rode her, then the Dad rode her, then we put the oldest (9) in the saddle with him, then the youngest girl, and she accepted everythng. We had even pulled the poor horse out of her stall in the middle of her dinner!

Nancy


----------



## QOS

Dawn, glad nothing was hurt but your pride  James is riding with us next month up at Ebenezer and I am sure he will be bringing Fox and I will get a picture of them together. Poor little fellow came up a little lame at the end of the ride - I don't know if he stepped on a rock in the big parking lot going out to Cattail or what. He didn't want to hop up in the trailer so it must have been hurting. I popped him on the butt and he finally hopped up there. 

Celeste - I am hoping that y'all get good sunny weather and your mud will dry up so you can enjoy your rides.

6gun Kid - you should have came to see your parents and went riding with us.  

Gunslinger - you are right - Amy (AnitaAnn) hasn't been on in a while. Yoo Hooooooo Amy Anita Ann where are you?


----------



## gunslinger

gunslinger said:


> I've got the trailer hooked up and loaded....the forecast is for sunny weather, and a high of 53.....we're headed out for our first ride of 2014 tomorrow, and hope to hit the trails at Dry Creek GA.
> 
> We had almost 2 inches of rain in the rain gauge from last night and this morning.....so we're expecting plenty of mud....and Dry Creek, probably won't be dry.....
> 
> By the way, if you haven't checked your tires....after this cold weather, I had one trailer tire down to 35 pounds (should be 60)....and all six truck tires along with the other trailer tires were about 10lbs low.....I also greased my bumper hitch ball and oiled my trailer door hinges...along with a light check...
> 
> Don't forget to check your equipment especially your tires.


A simply gorgeous day....one of those days that you could see seven states from Rock City (but not russia)....the pilots call it blue bird weather.....no wind, blue sky and 53 degrees.....not much mud at Dry creek....so a great end to a cold week. 13.3 miles...


----------



## Roux

Can any of you endurance riders tell me what a Pioneer Ride is? I was looking at dates for me and roux to do our first LD and I saw the pioneer ride listed that is in July but close to us. It looks like it is a multi day ride but what I can't figure is it an exhibition ride or is it a competitive event? Thanks! If it is more of a fun ride then maybe my mom and Gus would be interested too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 6gun Kid

Roux said:


> Can any of you endurance riders tell me what a Pioneer Ride is?_Posted via Mobile Device_


 I dont know but I am curious too


----------



## QOS

Gunslinger - like that old song goes "I can't see Texas from here" LOL 

I went out to see my boys and share a carrot with them. Gaaaa...those carrots weren't sweet at all but Biscuit and Sarge thought they were great.  They are so cute. 

I bought my former horse Dashing Big Red 5 years ago today...so it was 5 years ago that I started my horsey days after not having horses for 26 years. I was thinking back on all the great times I have had with my horses and how far I have come. After busting my butt in a seriously hard way trying a horse in central Texas I was a nervous Nellie riding again. But, after 5 years of riding and bonding with my horses I think I am doing ok  Now if I can just get over being so freaking cripple!!! I am supposed to start physical therapy next week. My doc is not a happy camper with my progress in the last few months. I know from sitting with my sweet momma really set me back but I don't regret a minute of sitting at her side. 

If it will ever dang well dry up I will start riding by myself again in the woods and that is good for my body and soul.


----------



## greentree

A pioneer ride is a multi-day ride, over 155 miles, on some sort of historic trail. They use the Pony Express, XP, and a few others.

Denise, I hope the PT helps your back! 

This weekend was the 2nd anniversary of our buying this house!

I have celebrated by fighting off the first cold in 3 or 4 years....I swear it is because we turned on the furnace! Apparently, the forced air heat makes me sick, lol !!

Hoping like CRAZY to hear from the sweet family about their decision on Debbie Belle...

Nancy


----------



## phantomhorse13

Got Dream out for a ride yesterday. The wind had helped dry things up a bit (I stayed upright checking the water :lol, but the footing for the most part was still sloppy. I figured if we were going to be walking, we may as well be walking uphill.

Headed over to some trails I haven't been on since last season. This was the same area they had been logging, so the trails had been a big mess last I was there. However, the logging is done and I am guessing hunters wanting to use ATVs had gotten the trails cleared of the scrap downed trees, etc. The footing is much rockier than it used to be from the soil being so disturbed, but I had booted Dream expecting that.




















Despite having had success keeping the boots on during previous rides, I did lose one this ride. Poor boot didn't stand a chance when Dream, in a sudden burst of excitement, asked to move out going up the climb the second time and I let her.. the cantering wasn't so much the issue as the crow hopping in terms of the boot staying put. When I went to replace it, I realized a screw had come out totally. I put it back on anyway and amazingly, it stayed in place for the 3 miles home!











Should just need another screw and washer and be as good as new. And only 3 weeks till the farrier comes and everyone gets shod!!

It's raining yet again today, so won't be riding. Have Thursday off, so hoping the weather cooperates (though right now it's supposed to snow, so doesn't sound very promising at all)..


2014 mileage
...
01/09/14 dream 6.04 miles 4.7 mph 16.59 total miles
01/10/14 dream 2.51 miles 3.8 mph 19.10 total miles
01/13/14 dream 10.03 miles 5.0 mph 29.13 total miles


----------



## greentree

We are supposed to get snow for the next 2-3 days here, too. After the A/C man leaves, I may get a little ride in while the sun is out. 

Glad you didn't lose that boot, Celeste! I am still trying to get up to the trail that I lost a Renegade on....Denise and her cell phone renewed my hope that it is still there!
I did see in the paper that last week the Sasquatch people were filming up there, so maybe I can find it if a Squatch hasn't taken it!!

Nancy


----------



## dastacey

*Great Horsetrailriders Distance Derby*

This may be old news to many of you but I just came across an article about a new virtual horse race allowing people to track how far they ride using a GPS device. They post those miles online, where the data are logged onto a spreadsheet. The person who rides the most miles by the end of the year wins bragging rights. Sounds like fun! Virtual horse race has riders track miles using GPS - Omaha.com


----------



## Celeste

dastacey said:


> This may be old news to many of you but I just came across an article about a new virtual horse race allowing people to track how far they ride using a GPS device. They post those miles online, where the data are logged onto a spreadsheet. The person who rides the most miles by the end of the year wins bragging rights. Sounds like fun! Virtual horse race has riders track miles using GPS - Omaha.com


That's kind of what we do here, but Dawn always wins..........

The big competition is for top in the low numbers.


----------



## Roadyy

Do you mean I actually won because I had the lowest number of miles last year? OH wait, you mean the second highest miles beneath Dawn.. shoot....


----------



## Celeste

Roadyy said:


> Do you mean I actually won because I had the lowest number of miles last year? OH wait, you mean the second highest miles beneath Dawn.. shoot....


I think there are three competitive levels. 

Dawn.

Denise.

Then me, you, and Oreo.


----------



## Roadyy

Celeste said:


> I think there are three competitive levels.
> 
> Dawn.
> 
> Denise.
> 
> Then me, you, and Oreo.


I sure hope to have more opportunities this year to ride. Having this new home and the work to finish it out is going to be competing real hard for my time. I think I will be making more time for rides compared to last year. Then my issue was too many horses needing attention on top of all the chores around the house. I am going to pull the horse trailer around by the shop this evening and start working on replacing the flooring in it so I an get a head start on selling it so I can look for the goose neck slant load. That will be a major plus in the way of loading them to haul out to the trails. Shoot, then I may take a weekend and come enjoy all that beautiful country you have up there with you.


----------



## Roux

Hey Roux and I barely broke 100 from Sept to the end of the year so we can be in the low miles club too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roux

Roux said:


> Hey Roux and I barely broke 100 from Sept to the end of the year so we can be in the low miles club too!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Forgot to add: is the pioneer ride a competition or "just for fun"?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Oreos Girl

Roux said:


> Hey Roux and I barely broke 100 from Sept to the end of the year so we can be in the low miles club too!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Yeah, the rest of us just did that for the year after riding all year, so nope, you are not in the low mileage club. LOL


----------



## Roadyy

I never broke the 50 mile marker for the 9 months I had horses last year. I have gained all of a 1/4 mile of circles in the pasture between the three of them so far this year. lol

My brother and his gf are coming into town Saturday morning and he wants to ride at some point so I am hoping to get a good ride in then with some mileage. Gotta find a truck and trailer to haul out if we don't just ride more circles on the property..lol


----------



## Wild Heart

Phantom, great views you have on those trails! However, when you are climbing uphill I would expect some amazing views. 

Fingers crossed to go on a trail ride on Monday (I know, so far away!). The trails are pretty much fixed and ready for riding so if the weather holds out I'll get the green light from the BO.


----------



## Celeste

Roadyy said:


> I never broke the 50 mile marker for the 9 months I had horses last year. I have gained all of a 1/4 mile of circles in the pasture between the three of them so far this year. lol
> 
> My brother and his gf are coming into town Saturday morning and he wants to ride at some point so I am hoping to get a good ride in then with some mileage. Gotta find a truck and trailer to haul out if we don't just ride more circles on the property..lol


Rick, sometimes my horse goes in circles on the trail. She does this when there is something scary. So going in circles is getting ready for trail riding.


----------



## QOS

Nancy - my back isn't bothering me - it is my legs. They still are numb, my feet are numb and my legs/feet feel like they are tightly wrapped in vet wrap :-(

LOL I only did a little over 200 miles in 2013, 2012 was 373 and 2011 was 530 miles. I am hoping to be where I was in 2012 at least. If it would ever freaking dry up in the woods I would ride by myself. I don't want to ride out down the bayou by myself because if there was a problem it would be a long way to walk back.  I am never farther than 1 mile from my trailer when I am in the woods!!! I used to rack up some miles in there by myself.


----------



## gunslinger

You did pretty darn good last year considering. 2014 is going to be much better for you, without a doubt.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS

I hope so Gunslinger. 2013 was without a doubt the worst year of my life. I know that everyone eventually dies and that no one lives forever. Losing my mom was hard but I still haven't got my head wrapped around the fact that my baby sister is gone. 

I am working on my rehab, took my prescription to the hospital today to start physical therapy. It is at the hospital where my riding buddy cousin works and oddly enough, the physical therapist there is my late sister's nephew! My friend Betty just finished PT with him for a knee replacement and she just loved him. The PT is my brother in law's older sister's kid. I am sure I have seen him at my nieces wedding but I wouldn't couldn't pick him out of crowd! 

I am hoping to get to where I can mount up without a mounting block. I climbed out of the pool today by the ladder and it was hard but I made it!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Celeste said:


> That's kind of what we do here, but Dawn always wins..........


No way! Joe beat me in 2012 (where the hell Joe has gone recently is a mystery though.. maybe ayrabs ARE maneaters!! :shock. I just had a very good 2013 in terms of people being kind enough to let me ride their horses, since Dream was sidelined with injuries.

I think a lot of the keeping track of distances in this thread is so that people can challenge themselves in terms of personal goals.. be that a single ride of the longest distance they have covered or a season-end goal of a certain amount. And we are all well aware of how life often gets in the way..





Roux said:


> Forgot to add: is the pioneer ride a competition or "just for fun"?


Any AERC ride is technically a competition, but most pioneer rides have a much more relaxed atmosphere, as people are looking to ride successfully multiple days, versus go really fast one day. Nobody is going to look down on you for riding 'just for fun' as most people are there with that exact goal themselves!


----------



## Clava

I did 11 miles yesterday (5.5 miles to an hours jumping lesson and back) and 8 miles on Sunday.


----------



## greentree

What beautiful, horrible day....my Paint filly is foundering, and I am waiting for the vet to figure out where to put her down.

The sun is shining just for her. 

Nancy


----------



## Roadyy

Is that the one in your Avatar?


That is sad that she is too far to recover. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## greentree

Oh, gosh, no. I will be too devastated to type when that mare goes. The sick one is sad to go, too, don't get me wrong! 

She is by my stallion, his first baby, out of our last Silky McTavish daughter. My in-laws raised Paints, and Silky was a 5-time National Champion, in Halter, Western Pleasure, Reining and Cutting. He was a fantastic horse. 1969- 1992. We actually got the mare back from DH's uncle to breed to my stallion. She only took this once. 

Spirit of Silk Magnolia is her name.

Denise, Hopefully you just have a pinched nerve in there, and they can release it with PT. 

Nancy


----------



## amberly

I rode my horses the other day bareback and it was very interesting!

I rode Brisco and Golley on and off bareback through the ride. I started with Golley, walked him around, pivoted, and when we did our first lope along the edge of the arena, he bucked!! But I stayed on.
I rode him more, just exercising and practicing sitting the trot and just working with him in general.

I got on Brisco and he was pretty excited. I was trying to run me over in the barn when we walked to the arena, so I knew he would have plenty of energy and sure enough he did! We loped a full two circles without breaking gate, side passed nicely all the way across the length of the arena. We did it slowly because we haven't had much practice.
But he loped almost the whole time, so he did really good with everyhing else as well.

My mom and I decided we would time each other on how fast we can get from one end of the arena to the other.
Chocky was 5.5 seconds, before it was eight.
Brisco was 6.2 seconds, before it was eight as well.
Golley was 7.2, and we didn't race him before.

But anyways, I rode golley two more times before we were done and both times, only on the first lope, but after the first he dind't do it, But he bucked again! But I stayed on still, so i guess that may mean I am a good rider, bareback and riding in a halter on a buckin horse, haha!!

He had lots of energy today and overall he did very good! 
We are riding again tomorrow and I can't wait!!


----------



## Roux

Phantom- thanks for the clarification. I did three days of the pony express ride in Lincoln NM when I was 17 on a terrible little Mustang mare but I had a blast. I would love to do something like that again!

Greentree- I am so sorry for your loss and what your going through. Even though we all know we will have to face that eventually and have gone through it before it never gets any easier. 

On another note what I really like about this thread is that it motivates me to keep track of my rides and miles. If I hadn't I would have thought I had rode hardly at all when in fact we actually made some tracks! It really is a good way to gain a sense of accomplishment from your trail riding.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gunslinger

greentree said:


> What beautiful, horrible day....my Paint filly is foundering, and I am waiting for the vet to figure out where to put her down.
> 
> The sun is shining just for her.
> 
> Nancy


Oh no....sorry greentree.....it's a bit unusually to founder this time of year isn't it? I don't mean to be to forward, but how did this happen, or rather, do you know why she foundered?


----------



## greentree

Honestly, I think she is genetically predisposed... She has always been quite tender-footed, and in her dam's last years, she spent a good bit of time in boots because the mud would soften her feet to the point that they would bleed. 

The vet was going to X-ray her the next time I had something going it, to see how thin her soles were. She is only 5. Barely broke, but I rode her on Sunday, only at a walk, and since then she was spending a lot of time laying down, but she has always layed down a lot, so I really did not think much of it. She RAN up yesterday afternoon, then looked a bit ouchy, but then seemed fine led in last night. This morning, I knew it was over. 

Honestly, she probably could be managed, but right now, I cannot afford, either financially or emotionally, to work through this. In years past, I have spent THOUSANDS managing foundered horses, and lost them anyway. So, I am not in that position anymore, and I am putting her out of her misery. 

Nancy


----------



## gunslinger

greentree said:


> Honestly, I think she is genetically predisposed... She has always been quite tender-footed, and in her dam's last years, she spent a good bit of time in boots because the mud would soften her feet to the point that they would bleed.
> 
> The vet was going to X-ray her the next time I had something going it, to see how thin her soles were. She is only 5. Barely broke, but I rode her on Sunday, only at a walk, and since then she was spending a lot of time laying down, but she has always layed down a lot, so I really did not think much of it. She RAN up yesterday afternoon, then looked a bit ouchy, but then seemed fine led in last night. This morning, I knew it was over.
> 
> Honestly, she probably could be managed, but right now, I cannot afford, either financially or emotionally, to work through this. In years past, I have spent THOUSANDS managing foundered horses, and lost them anyway. So, I am not in that position anymore, and I am putting her out of her misery.
> 
> Nancy


That's the thing to do....and I sure understand it.....but it still can't be easy and I guess this is a day that it sucks to be you......I hope you have a better day tomorrow....

Sorry again Nancy.....


----------



## greentree

Thank you gunslinger! If someone wanted to give her a chance, they could have her. 

Nancy


----------



## Roadyy

I am sorry that has come to pass. I am in complete understanding of your position and think you are doing the right thing for that situation. 

It never feels good to make that decision, but is somewhat comforting knowing that they aren't suffering through it anymore either as it would be a continuous process for years to come.


----------



## Oreos Girl

Sorry for your loss Greentree. I understand your decision.


----------



## greentree

Well, y'all are SO sweet! I feel like Henny Penny....this morning I could not lift the filly's foot, and I turned her out in the arena, thinking the dirt would be easier on her feet. WWeeeelllll, when I went out this afternoon, she was pawing, and walking OK, (not normal, but WAY better).
I brought her into the barn, picked out her feet, put the Renegades on her, and walke dher around. The vet said give her some Bute and see what happens.


----------



## Roux

Fingers crossed for you greentree! Sending good thoughts.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS

Wow Nancy - what a day. Hoping the filly improves but if not, I know putting her out of misery would be the best. That doesn't make it any easier.

It is not really a pinched nerve - well, it was compressed spinal cord and this is damage that may or may not heal. Hoping it does!!! 

Dawn, thanks for the explanation of a Pioneer Ride. I would love to do that! 

You are right though Dawn, it is more a "competition" for each of us with ourselves. I am hoping to challenge myself this year to more rides and longer rides and riding more by myself. That is my goal.


----------



## greentree

Denise, can they put you on a rack and stretch you? 

My day got even better....I was cleaning out a stall to bed it deep for this silly mare, and I took my gloves off for some reason...then hit something, I do not know what, or when, but I had blood everywhere, coming from the back of my hand. So I put my gloves back on to finish watering and haying. Ifinally got the bleeding stopped and I am typing left handed with my right hand over my head, lol! 

nancy


----------



## Roadyy

I am going to ride more this year if I have to rent a truck and trailer to haul to the trails more. lol

Still haven't heard back from the realtor on the property across the street so will start looking else where for a place to keep the horses close by. I still need to get with the city to find out more details on the variance on the property to keep the horses, but waiting on the official notice to reach the owner so we know a deadline and can go from there. They are working with us by taking their sweet time about sending it out, so that is really nice of them. They wouldn't have bothered us had it not been for the one person complaining. The ordinance officer said he saw the horses out there the week we brought them home, but also saw how well we set the fencing up, keeping the poop picked up and the fact I was clearing more of the property to make more room so he was happy.


----------



## LeynaProof

Goodness Nancy! Sounds like you had quite a day. Hope your hand is getting better. 

Saturday Dare and me went for a 9 mile training ride and Sunday we went for a 17 mile training ride and had a blast! I am getting Dare ready for his 2nd 50 miler on 2/7. The weather was perfect both days for riding.  The pictures are from Sunday after our 17 miles ride.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Nancy, how is your mare this morning?


----------



## Roadyy

Nancy, I hope the hand heals quickly and the mare finds a way to heal as it seems she is doing.

I find cuts on my hands all the time now and usually have no clue when or where it happened. I take it as a way of life now. lol 


LP, it is good to see you again. Hope to see plenty of updates from your rides too. How is the weather just up the road?


----------



## QOS

LOL Nancy, I think that might feel good to be stretched!!! 

Sorry about the hand - dang, I always have bruises all over that I couldn't tell you if my life depended on it how I got them. I am sure I banged myself with my saddle or something - I pulled on the computer cord the other day and my hand slipped and I swear to God I punched myself right in the kisser. ahahahahaah what an idiot.

How is the little mare doing today?


----------



## LeynaProof

It was nice but getting cold again. of course you know that! Haha! And I don't wanna hear anything from you northerns, I am a Florida girl for a reason! :lol:


----------



## greentree

Magnolia seems to be doing better today! Thanks y'all. I pulled the boots this morning, cleaned a bit of mud off her feet, and put them back on. I used my nippers as testers, and she shows a bit of toe soreness, but no heat or pulse. She may have just caught some rocks when I saw her running the other day. I turned her out with the boots on, and will duct tape some foam on her feet later. She was walking OK when I turned her out.

My hand is OK, too. I have a pretty big hematoma, like a bad phlebotomist got hold of me!! Otherwise, it is fine. I have a LOT of blood in the barn, though...I was bleeding a while before I noticed...maybe I need a babysitter, lol!!

Roadyy, I am so sorry that your dream place turns out to not be horse-friendly, that just stinks. 

Leynaproof, it is so good to see you back. I still hope to see you at a ride this year.

Nancy


----------



## Celeste

I have a 27 year old appaloosa mare that had a severe episode of laminitis 15 years ago. The horse was given to me for fear it would be lame and end up going to slaughter. She doesn't do well barefoot, but with shoes (I'm sure boots would be ok too) she is completely sound. She is lazy, but then again, she is ancient. She makes a good horse for new riders and I am glad that I have her.

Nancy, I hope your horse does well too.


----------



## QOS

I thought y'all'd (yes, that is a southern word!) get a kick out of this picture. I was about 6 months old. My mom said I wasn't the least bit afraid. My brother is 16 months older and he was scrunched up with a worried look on his face. Me...I was ready to hit the trails. 

Any of y'all have a pony pic to share?


----------



## greentree

I don't know why I can no longer see photos in the threads....I see avatar pictures. 

I wish I could post the one I have of me at Hermann Park, in a merry-go-round kind of thing, on the horse, of course. My mother is wearing a hat, and a dress, and heels, and gloves. At the park. I am a slacker. I never wore heels and gloves to the park.

I have to go get Debbie Belle today from my friends, before I end up with a huge board bill. I know I have said this, but I HATE having horses on the market! 
The lovely people that we rushed over there to meet last Sunday said they would talk it over and call in a couple of days....DH called them on Wednesday, and had to leave a message, with no call back. Well, good luck to them finding another horse that their 4 screaming kids won't TERRIFY. 

I REALLLY need to get out and ride, don't I ????

I walked to the mailbox yesterday, and ALL the horses (yes, including my "so LAME, I can't stand up" filly RAN after me, all the way to the road, and BACK...whatever WAS wrong with her, it ain't wrong now....DRAMA QUEEN.

Y'all'd....I LOVE it, Denise! I actually stooped so low as to watch Sugar Bear and June's commitment ceremony on Honey Boo-Boo last night!! No wonder I can't sleep!!

Have a Good Friday, everyone!!

Nancy


----------



## Roadyy

Just a heads up, I refreshed the page and the picture showed up.


I don't have any pony pics, but do have the pic of little Jessa in about the same pose as Denise.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Oh, I have some oldies that are good for a laugh!

First ride:










Thank goodness for mellow stock-types!










My first bff:


----------



## QOS

Hahahahaha Nancy was your mom from Boston? My bff as a kid had a mom that was from Boston. She said automobile because we would die laughing when she said caaahhhhhh. She always had on little heels and pearls. Loved her so!!! Dig out that picture chickie and post it. We all need to see where we started from. I wish my mom had taken pictures of us on our little Shetland ponies when I was 5. We had 3, a pinto named Molly (mine) a little smokey black named Penny and a white one Snowball. I barely remember them now but I thought they were the bomb. 

Nancy, glad to hear your filly was just being a drama queen :lol: that is too funny. Tell her she better watch that crap...someone is going to believe her and send her over the rainbow bridge if she cries wolf again :twisted:

Y'all'd yep, that is a good word. Y'all'd better post some pictures!

Roady, that picture is precious!! She looks like a happy camper! I couldn't see my own picture last night but it finally showed up this morning. I often have to refresh or restart my computer to see pictures. 

Dawn, could you have been any cuter? You are ready to take those reins and go right then!!! Love the one with you and the foal!! Precious!


----------



## liltuktuk

I sadly didn't get to grow up with or even really around horses. I made due with the annual June fair at my elementary school. Every year they brought out some ponies and one full size horse for rides. I remember I insisted that I had to ride the horse and refused to get on any pony. My Dad would wait patiently in line with me until the horse came up and then off I'd go. Over and over and over again.... I don't think I ever went on any of the other rides or games we had at the fair, all I saw were the horses.

Fast forward to 2009, and my boyfriend got me 4 riding lessons for my birthday at a local farm. Five years later and I now own 2 horses and my lesson instructor is now one of my best friends and I keep my horses at her farm. If my boyfriend ever complains about my horsey habits I just get to tell him it's all his fault for getting me those lessons. :lol:

Hoping to get some good trail rides in this weekend!


----------



## Roadyy

This is the only out of place pic of me in a saddle.


----------



## gunslinger

greentree said:


> I
> 
> 
> I REALLLY need to get out and ride, don't I ????
> 
> I walked to the mailbox yesterday, and ALL the horses (yes, including my "so LAME, I can't stand up" filly RAN after me, all the way to the road, and BACK...whatever WAS wrong with her, it ain't wrong now....DRAMA QUEEN.
> 
> 
> Nancy


I think a good ride would do you a lot of good.....I'm so happy the Drama Queen is just that...that's great news......what a miraculous recovery.....literally one step away from the needle and now she's fine.....

Hope you have a great weekend too....it's going to be cold again this weekend in Dixie...


----------



## Celeste

The horses got new shoes today. We will ride tomorrow if we don't wimp out from the cold.


----------



## greentree

Y'all were SUCH cute children!!! Roadyy was BIG for his age, wasn't he?????

gunslinger, yeah, LOL for my little drama mare... she BETTER watch her back!! If I had a backhoe close-by, she would have been gone. My vet said call the gravedigger, and gave me his #, since he charges by the job instead if charging for entire day! 

Denise, my DM was actually reared in Depelchin Faith Home in Houston!!! So, I guess going to school with all those kids (Marvin Zindler was in her class) from River Oaks rubbed off!

Nancy


----------



## phantomhorse13

Snuck in a ride today, before the incoming snow and cold makes the ground horrendous again. Still very muddy, but at least passable.. hope to get out again Sunday before the next big cold snap, but will have to see how much snow we do or don't get tomorrow. :evil:

Heading for the hill:










going down the far side of that hill:










heading for home as the flurries start:










Dream actually worked up a sweat today!! :thumbsup:

2014 mileage
...
01/10/14 dream 2.51 miles 3.8 mph 19.10 total miles
01/13/14 dream 10.03 miles 5.0 mph 29.13 total miles
01/17/14 dream 11.21 miles 5.7 mph 40.34 total miles


----------



## QOS

woo hooo Nancy good ol' 

Maaaarrrrvvvvinnnnnnn ZINDLERRRRRR EYYYYYE Whhhhittnnesssss NUUUUZZZZZ


Goodness I can hear him saying that now!!!


----------



## Roux

Oh my gosh you guys those pictures are adorable!! 

I was able to go on a little ride with Roux today:
8.8 Miles in 2 hours

Total for the year is 16 miles even!

Tomorrow I am going to a cow-working clinic. I have been back and forth and back and forth on which horse to take but I think I am going to take Gus and see how it goes. Wish me luck I am all ready nervous...

From today:


----------



## Roadyy

We stopped by a lesson barn yesterday afternoon. It is family owned and run so no drama. Although I have never dealt with lesson barns so don't know what that is about. lol

Anyways, talked to the lady and met all of the horses while looking over the property. They have 7 acres of their own and 7 acres of a neighbor then the local lumber company has 2500 acres across the street they have full access to. They said I was welcome to bring my horses down and ride that all I wanted. Let me add that they are within 2 miles of my house!!! There will be riding done this year, woooohooooo!!!!!!

I am going to wait and see what they schedule will be with DW before trying to set up a day to pay for one riding lesson for my daughter so I can be there to watch. Then we can decide if that is where she gets lessons.

Nancy, I was 8lbs 11oz at birth and broke my 4'11" mother's tail bone on exit. She still says I'm the best PIA she could have ever asked for. I am the oldest of 3 with a sister in the middle of brothers.


----------



## greentree

Oh gosh, Roadyy, bless your DM's HEART!!! Reminds me of my SIL, who (don't ask me why....) wanted to have her children naturally. She is NOWHERE near 4'11", but anyway. My niece was breech, so she had to have a Cesarean, which made her more determined to have one natural. Two years later , my nephew.....at almost 11 LBS!!!! My "little" brother is 6'3", and SIL is about 6', her DF is 6'6". 

I feel like a dwarf at their house.

Denise, HOW FUNNY!!!! I can hear him, too!!! And see his BLUE glasses!!

Roux, those pictures are GORGEOUS!! I LOVE the sun reflecting off the water! TRAILRIDE at Roux's house!!! How long will it take me to get there???

I think I will get a ride in today. It is 12 degrees out, and the sun is shining!! Get those horses outta the barn!

Dawn, lately I am the only part of the team working up a sweat, LOL!! I take off with too many layers on.
Nancy


----------



## any

We have small break because of weather :/ a lot of rain, cold and windy... Few days ago the ground was frozen - Borys is barefoot, so it could be discomfort for him.
Currently there is a lot of mud everywhere - slippery ground :/
The weather forecast for next few days isn't better... 

I was so bored that I found a short film from our multiday trip in last holidays


----------



## Zexious

greentree--I'm sorry to hear there have been some bumps in the road ): I hope things are starting to look up!

Roux--You ride near some beautiful scenery! I'm jelly!


----------



## 6gun Kid

got a shade under 6 miles in today, and a few pictures


----------



## Celeste

DS, DIL, and I rode 3.6 miles today. I thought we were going to freeze to death before we got back. It was 41 degree outside. My feet are still frozen off. Three deer were on the side of the road and just stopped and looked at us. I guess I need some young people around to keep me from wimping out in the cold. All you people from the north are still probably trying to figure out why we froze, but we did.

*Total 7.2*


----------



## 6gun Kid

don't know why that last pic is so small so Im going to try again.








so my total is 14 miles for the year


----------



## trailhorserider

I always intend to get involved in these threads but never do. But today I am! Maybe I can make a good habit of it. 

Today my friend and I went out riding into the national forest and I rode 4.5 hours on my 3 1/2 yr old gelding. I didn't bring my GPS but I'm thinking we did about 12 miles. Today was awesome! It is such an accomplishment to even be riding him. It's a dream come true to be riding a horse that I raised from a foal.


----------



## trailhorserider

6gun Kid said:


> don't know why that last pic is so small so Im going to try again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so my total is 14 miles for the year


Beautiful! It looks like you can really move out if you want to on those trails.


----------



## greentree

Hey trailhorserider!! Welcome! It is gorgeous out on your trails. You have trailer parking at your house, I hope? For all of us? Some of us have to chip the ice off the trailer, but we are on our way!! 
I LOVE your horse, too! Good job with that cross. Did you have the parents, too?

6gunkid, those trails are NICE! I love those two-track trails. They are so easy to ride on...

The family called yesterday about DB, and made us a low-ball offer. Kinda made DH mad, and he got a little snippy with the guy. More defensive than snippy. Then called them back and made a counter offer, but had to leave a message. So, we will see. 

Nancy


----------



## liltuktuk

Made it out for a short ride yesterday. Almost chickened out because of the cold. Did about 2 miles with Amira. On the way home the wind was right in our faces going down the road. Of course to Amira that means she has to fight the wind, and she pinned her ear's back and did her crazy Arab trot. I love that trot....just not with 20+ mph winds in my face...

No pictures, I was too busy trying not to shiver right out of the saddle...


----------



## Oreos Girl

It was windy and cold but I still spent most of the day with friends and horses. My friend had her SCA practice at her house again. I don't belong to the SCA but enjoy spending time out there watching them play the games and hanging out with or without a horse. I took both Oreo and Fiddler with me. My friend Donna met me there. We saddled both up. I need my dad to hurry up and send my headstall to me because I having to borrow one each time I ride both horses. I tried a bitless system I had for Fiddler but had no brakes so that wasn't going to work. Luckily someone had an extra headstall I could borrow. I was surprised that Fiddler was so nervous. He had been to the farm one time before but there were a lot of horses and people around. Donna and I rode down their driveway to get away from all the noise and see if Fiddler would settle. It seemed seeing the horses in the distance bothered him. We rode/watched for about an hour. Fiddler finally settled down to all the activity. Luckily Oreo that has been to several practices was the steady Eddy for the day. Since they have such a long driveway we probably went 2 miles (rode it twice) Second time Oreo just wanted to go that way again. He didn't want to turn around, he was going home. After I got home I realized that Fiddler used to barrel race and he may have thought he was racing that day which is why he was so up in energy.

No pictures as I forgot my camera and had to deal with the nervous nellie.


----------



## Celeste

DIL and I had a fantastic ride today. We went 5.1 miles. The girls were perfect. 

Total so far: 12 miles


----------



## Zexious

trailhorserider--Welcome to the thread that I'm semi apart of xD That gelding is super cute!


----------



## greentree

I got a nice ride in on Spirit today!! About 3 miles, and as I came back to the yard, DH had the trailer hooked up, and we went to deliver DB to her NEW home!!! YAY!!

She went to live in a really snazzy neighborhood, with a brick-columned electric gate, and a big house, 6 or 7 car garage, a 26" mini, and a black alpaca, plus 4 little kids. 

They are ignorant, but we already used the same vet, so at least he can advise them.

A good day all around!

Nancy


----------



## Roux

No trail miles for me this weekend. I did go the cow clinic with Gus and it was a blast. We did team penning, ranch sorting, cutting, boxing etc. We also did a bit of roping but I need someone to show me how to heel again but I did good with the rest. That horse knew what he was doing too. He really was on top of it!


----------



## greentree

Roux, that sounds like FUN!! I did a couple of S.H.O.T. clinics with my stallion about 5 years ago, but thank goodness no roping... I can hang myself AND a horse with a short lead rope,lol!!!

Nancy


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Selena & I got out for a 4.5 mile bareback ride yesterday...did lots of slow hill climbing.

This weather has been ridiculous...so much ice, road riding would be a death wish, however anything above 25 degrees I am grateful for :lol:








Climbing the hill...







View during climb...







At the top







Selena looking for "killer cows"


----------



## trailhorserider

greentree said:


> Hey trailhorserider!! Welcome! It is gorgeous out on your trails. You have trailer parking at your house, I hope? For all of us? Some of us have to chip the ice off the trailer, but we are on our way!!
> 
> I LOVE your horse, too! Good job with that cross. Did you have the parents, too?


Thanks for the welcome! The weather has been PERFECT for riding here in Northeastern Arizona. In the low 50's during mid-day. Basically no wind. Just perfect! Of course that really, really makes us worry about wildfire season. This is the driest, warmest winter I can remember. :shock:

Yup, that's Zane. I have his momma. She's a Missouri Fox Trotter that I bought to trail ride and she had a stowaway on board. :lol:

Daddy was a Quarter Horse, and is supposed to be registered, but the guy never made me a copy of his papers. I would have loved to have known more about the bloodlines on his father's side. 

His momma is registered too and I enjoy researching her family tree. So it's a shame I don't have both sides of Zane's family tree, because even though he is a cross I would have liked to have known more about his ancestry. 



Zexious said:


> trailhorserider--Welcome to the thread that I'm semi apart of xD That gelding is super cute!


Thank you for the welcome Zexious!


----------



## greentree

EL6, what a lovely ride! Where did you get your "hackamore"? I assume it is bitless....

trailhorserider, I live the name Zane! Is he gaited? I would love to breed my Tennessee Walker mare to my Paint stallion, but of course, I want it ALL: color and gait, plus her size. He is a shorty...perfect for me, though. 

Anybody got big plans for MLK Day? My trailer is already hooked up. Wonder if I could get a ride in up at the cave???? HMmmm.

Nancy


----------



## Roadyy

Wow, y'all have such beautiful places to ride. I got sand. My brother and his gf came into town Saturday and we wanted to get a ride in, but time wasn't on our side. I have the farrier coming out today for all three and looking forward to getting some riding in this coming weekend. Today I work, no time off for MLK day.


----------



## greentree

DH works, too, or I would drag him and his TWH with me, but I don't even know if I am going! 

Does the sand get frozen when it gets down to 45? lol ! We did not even get down to 35 last night, but it is supposed to SNOW tomorrow morning. 

Nancy


----------



## EnduranceLover6

greentree said:


> EL6, what a lovely ride! Where did you get your "hackamore"? I assume it is bitless....
> 
> trailhorserider, I live the name Zane! Is he gaited? I would love to breed my Tennessee Walker mare to my Paint stallion, but of course, I want it ALL: color and gait, plus her size. He is a shorty...perfect for me, though.
> 
> Anybody got big plans for MLK Day? My trailer is already hooked up. Wonder if I could get a ride in up at the cave???? HMmmm.
> 
> Nancy


It's called a Zaum hackamore and this was actually our first ride trying it out. I actually "made" it because I couldn't fathom spending over $100 just to try. Just the little wheels that you can purchase separately are $40 alone, so I went and bought a set off a craft store for $7 :lol:


----------



## Roadyy

Nope, never had an issue with frozen sand unless it has been saturated with rain.......or a water hose that was left running to fill the water trough while feeding the horses....ooops.


----------



## Zexious

Endurance--What a pretty view! 
I was looking at the bridle, too--I've never seen one quite like it.


----------



## Celeste

EnduranceLover6 said:


> It's called a Zaum hackamore and this was actually our first ride trying it out. I actually "made" it because I couldn't fathom spending over $100 just to try. Just the little wheels that you can purchase separately are $40 alone, so I went and bought a set off a craft store for $7 :lol:


I just spent a bunch of time googling Zaum hackamores. It is new to me. How did it work out? Why that type over another type?


----------



## phantomhorse13

greentree said:


> Anybody got big plans for MLK Day? My trailer is already hooked up. Wonder if I could get a ride in up at the cave???? HMmmm.


I had been hoping to get out and ride today since I had the day off work, but yet again we got just enough snow to make everything slippery as hell. I never thought I would ever be wishing for _more_ snow.. but if we got 4 or more inches I would be able to ride in it. 

Its supposed to get quite cold again for the next few days (highs of 10F and 12F for tomorrow and wed, then a balmy 20F for thurs and fri) and it may or may not snow tonight, tomorrow, thursday and saturday. Maybe if it snows the usual 1-2 inches each of those times, by saturday it will be deep enough to have traction and I can ride!!


----------



## jamesqf

No riding yet (arm's still in a cast), but I did get out for 3-4 miles of horse walking this weekend.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Celeste said:


> I just spent a bunch of time googling Zaum hackamores. It is new to me. How did it work out? Why that type over another type?


The Zaum is suppose to be kind of between a traditional sidepull/bitless bridle and a normal hack...I tried Selena in a normal hack and she was really sensitive to the shanks (even though they were small). I rode her in a cross-under bitless bridle (basically a Dr.Cook) for a while but then she learned to lean and did not respect it at all...I think it didn't have enough release and she just learned to brace. I felt this might offer me more support and leverage without causing her to be sensitive...so far so good!


----------



## greentree

I rode about 4.5 miles today!! Everytime we came to a hill, we trotted up, so Spirit broke a sweat on his ears. lol!! 

You get to see the back of his head all the time, so here is the front!!


----------



## Zexious

^I've never seen Spirit before! He is absolutely beautiful  Greentree, how many horses do you have?


----------



## 6gun Kid

Roux said:


> No trail miles for me this weekend. I did go the cow clinic with Gus and it was a blast. We did team penning, ranch sorting, cutting, boxing etc. We also did a bit of roping but I need someone to show me how to heel again but I did good with the rest. That horse knew what he was doing too. He really was on top of it!


That sounds like a blast! Did you get any pictures?


----------



## greentree

Zexious said:


> ^I've never seen Spirit before! He is absolutely beautiful  Greentree, how many horses do you have?


Thank you so much!!......lots....13 technically, I think, but I have a mare that belongs to a friend who is battling cancer. So I care for 14. About 5 too many, but I have had 21 before, so sometimes it feels like a light load. 

Spirit is a rescue. I got him as a yearling, with 3 others. The lady had a brain tumor, her property had been sold, and she was house bound 40 miles away. Spirit was the one I DIDN'T want!! There was a drop dead gorgeous palomino mare, like QOS's Biscuit, a 14h black and white pony mare, and an U-G-L-Y TB gelding. The tb turned out to be my shining star. I sold the two mares, and the TB died the same day my DF did. 

Spirit is still here, the GENTLEST soul(especially for a stallion) that God ever put on this Earth. I have considered gelding him, but I am afraid that the testosterone is the ONLY thing that wakes him up in the morning, LOL!!!

Nancy


----------



## LeynaProof

Dare and me rode 30 miles on Friday, 5 miles on Sunday and 23 miles on Monday. Gorgeous weather all 3 days and I do believe Dare is ready for his 2nd 50 miler in 3 weeks!  As of today I have had him 9 months and I just cannot believe how much he has changed. He still has his quirky moments but I can live with them. So proud of him! 

1st two pictures are of Dare Monday during our ride and after.
The next 3 pictures are of my 3 y/o Half Arabian filly, she is getting so big. 
And the last picture is of my cat and I had to post it because he is just so adorable. Haha :lol:


----------



## Zexious

greentree-- xD I love it! Wellll if he ever wants to visit Colorado ;D

Leyna--Such cute pictures!! I love kitty... And the gray... And the bay xD I can't pick haha.


----------



## QOS

Totally jealous of all of the pictures and rides!!! I did the bridal show Sunday so no riding for me. :-( Yesterday I spent 4 hours in a Houston doctor's office with hubby and have to go back tomorrow. He possibly has a torn retina...most likely just a little tear but it has to be taken care of. Then it was my son's 30th birthday so we had a lasagna dinner. 

I am going out to the barn in just a bit to hug up my babies. Planning on riding at the beach this weekend with my cousin and I can't wait!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Leyna, lpve the pics. Dare has come such a long way! Can't wait to hear how the ride goes. What is the other half of your half-arab? I want to guess TB but I can't quite make up my mind.

Denise, I hope things go better than expected with your DH's dr visit tomorrow. Torn retina sounds very scary. Enjoy your ride this weekend, you deserve it!

I have no idea when I might be able to ride again. The big storm stayed south of us and we got a whole inch of snow.. so yet again, not enough to do anything but make things more slippery. Its not expected to get above 15F for the next week, so I guess its not like I would be out even if we got enough snow for traction.

I am about ready to pack up the trailer and the herd and head South!!


----------



## greentree

Denise, an excuse to come to Kentucky!! I sold Debbie Belle to an eye surgeon!!!! 
Sorry DH has to go through that, but I am glad it is small. 

I was going to ride today, but it was late when we started to town because of the weather, and I was captive in DH's truck until he decided to come home, lol.

Dare looks great!! I am going to ride tomorrow, 15 is my favorite temp, as long as the sun is out! When we left Texas, 60 was my favorite, last year here, 45 was my favorite, and now I like 15....my Minnesota German heritage is sneaking up on me!!

Xexious, you want Spirit to come visit?? 

Nancy


----------



## Cacowgirl

I finally was able to get a ride going! Took out my Morgan mare & we were moving the whole time, so I would say we covered about 6 miles & it's was a lot of hill climbing as the other gal likes to go off-road. Had to use the heating pad on my back -LOL.

2014-6 miles


----------



## Running Whisper

EnduranceLover6 said:


> It's called a Zaum hackamore and this was actually our first ride trying it out. I actually "made" it because I couldn't fathom spending over $100 just to try. Just the little wheels that you can purchase separately are $40 alone, so I went and bought a set off a craft store for $7 :lol:


Where did you get the "wheels" from? I've been looking everywhere, and can't find anything that would work well. Also what did you use for the noseband? BTW I LOVE your mare!


----------



## QOS

Thanks for the good wishes for Barry. My riding buddy/cousin Kellie's first cousin is an eye surgeon in Tallehassee, FL. I have met him once at my great aunt's birthday party ahahahahaa might have to drag Barry over to Tallahassee or over to Nancy's. Hoping this will not involve surgery - who knows? 

I went out to see Biscuit today and had totally forgot the barefoot trimmer was going to be there today. He went down to the paddock with me to look at Biscuit's hooves and said his toe is long and was explaining to me on how to pull his toe back in. I am going to get him to trim Biscuit 3 or 4 times at 6 week intervals to get Biscuit's hooves pulled back. I am, of course, pretty cautious doing Biscuit's hooves - I do not ever want to take too much off. Biscuit is pretty flat footed! I was telling him that Biscuit is fine on many surfaces but not rocky ones and that I put hoof boots on him.

He was pretty interesting to talk to. Barn Manager's mare, Legato, will NOT eat minerals or her feed with salt in it. He said an old gentleman told him how he got his horses to eat minerals no matter what and that was to mix it with Betty Crocker vanilla cake mix! Wow. The old chap said to mix it 1/2 and 1/2 the first time til those minerals are gone, next time 3/4 minerals 1/4 cake mix, etc. til it just has the smallest amount of cake mix. LOL I say give them a toss of the cake mix no matter what!! Lee Ann said she was going to give it a whirl. Legato is running endurance now and she needs her "Wheaties" 

This fellow was familiar with Biscuit's sire and said Biscuit was pretty calm for that stallion's get...that they have a tendency to be spooky. Biscuit isn't really spooky thank God!


----------



## Roadyy

OHHHH DENISE, you so have to let me know if you get that close to me!!!! I am only 2 hours from Tally and a mere 40 minute drive south of I 10. It would be great to meet up there somewhere for a sit down meal and converse. Maybe if the timing is right we could pull Leyna up, from just northwest of me, in as well. I hope things work out for Barry and the pain is not too bad. 


I found out two of my horses were older than thought. My farrier knows both of them, one better than the other. Trusty was told to be around 8 when I got him and she told me he was 8 when the woman got him that I bought him from. She had him for a little over 3 years which means he is closer to 13 now. Doc was told to be early to mid 20s and she said if he is the same horse that he is closer to mid 30s. She said he looks better now than he did in his mid 20s with the care we are giving as well as actually using him to ride. That exercise with the MSM is getting him in shape and he shows he is enjoying it. I was very surprised when she told me that as he had no problem with me riding him around the block at the old house. She said he was always a quiet ride as long as she has known him. I'm hoping to get him in even better shape and give him another 5-10 years of good life.



I am hoping to get another short ride in with the boys Friday afternoon and maybe Saturday afternoon. Going to start getting them more workouts over the next few weeks to get them in better shape for the spring so I can spend a lot of time riding this year.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Running Whisper said:


> Where did you get the "wheels" from? I've been looking everywhere, and can't find anything that would work well. Also what did you use for the noseband? BTW I LOVE your mare!


RunningWhisper--Thank you! I got my wheels from the link below.
https://www.ioffer.com/i/spoke-wheel-metal-large-3-1-2-inch-diameter-11781677

Well, no riding for Selena and I for a while due to this HORRIBLE weather. Here's a graph from the National Weather Service just to put things in perspective...







This cold wave gets worse tomorrow...have I mentioned how much I HATE Winter?? :lol:


----------



## tiffrmcoy

I love this thread I love looking at everyone's pictures!

I have a few of my own to share:
Unfortunately where I live there is mostly concrete and not the beautiful scenic trails that I've seen on here (That I would love to ride on one day):







My Filly's first time being ponied on the road, she did AMAZING! I like to pony her where ever I can, It helps that she seems to enjoy being out of the pasture when I do pony her out.
















This was a ride that I went on with my mom I had to be ponied most of the way because I was riding a green horse and it was her first ride out side of the pasture.








A ride I went on with one of my friends my mare right (Beebe) her mare left (Precious).








A ride I went on, on my cousins horse Andy


And this is my dog Tucker he is a Golden Retriever/Cocker Spaniel mix and when I do get to go on rides on actual trails he goes with me he is the best trail riding buddy ever!


----------



## greentree

Well, I did get about 2 miles in today! It was not cold once I got moving!! 

I was up most of the night listening to my calico chase a mouse aroun. It got away from her, went under the bathroom vanity, and she sat there until it came out. Chased the squeaking thing around again!

I have to go feed...it's supposed to be 9 (that's degrees) tonight. I turned everyone out today, even though it was frigid. 

Nancy


----------



## Zexious

tiffrmcoy--Love the pics! It looks like everyone is having a fabulous time 8D


----------



## greentree

Tiff, your riding area looks awfully familiar!! Loved the pictures! The dog is adorable, but how could a Golden Spaniel cross not be? 

Thanks for giving us the wheel link, EL6. I may try to rig one of those up, with my Mennonite guy. If anybody needs the parts inexpensively, let me know. He is VERY reasonable!

Nancy


----------



## Celeste

greentree said:


> Tiff, your riding area looks awfully familiar!! Loved the pictures! The dog is adorable, but how could a Golden Spaniel cross not be?
> Nancy


I'm thinking that somebody must have gotten in a ditch.


----------



## tiffrmcoy

greentree said:


> Tiff, your riding area looks awfully familiar!! Loved the pictures! The dog is adorable, but how could a Golden Spaniel cross not be?
> 
> Thanks for giving us the wheel link, EL6. I may try to rig one of those up, with my Mennonite guy. If anybody needs the parts inexpensively, let me know. He is VERY reasonable!
> 
> Nancy


Thanks he's my baby! 

Your stuck on concrete a lot too?

and I'm sorry to go off topic but I seen on your profile you trained Arabs to drive that's what I wanted to do with my filly and a lot of people told me Arabs can't drive. I just need to find a good trainer to teach her, to bad your not closer.


----------



## QOS

Roaddy - I wish I was heading that way!!! Woot! That would be a blast.

We did go see the specialist today and thank God he doesn't have tears or pin holes in his retinas. He had cataracts removed that formed after his motorcycle accident and that can cause floaters. So...he will have to put up with the floaters for a while and then they should settle down.

We went truck shopping after that. Hubby wants a new Tundra. We kicked around me keeping his 07 Looks-Like-Brand-New Tundra for me but he said he thinks that the transmission may give me (us) issues down the road and that is why he wants to trade it in. I thought about keeping his truck but goodness - the gasoline $$ would eat me alive. I LOVE LOVE LOVE my Rav4 and would hate to part with it. But, I am thinking about possibly selling my Brenderup  and my RAV4 and buying a 1/2 ton pick up to haul my small LQ. It is small enough to haul just to the park. 

Hubby is going to Myrtle Beach to play golf in September - I want to haul somewhere to ride - like to Brushy Creek in Mississippi or Gatlinburg, TN.  That would be a blast so I am going to see if I can make that happen. He said I could take his new truck - we shall see about that.


----------



## Roadyy

I have had floaters for about 20 years now. They settled down after a couple of years and still get my attention every so often. When they first started it drove me nuts!! I thought I had fallen asleep in a bowl of yarn and had lint all over my eye balls or something had gotten in there and scratched them all up. I have had blood shot eyes even longer than that and nothing clears it up so I figured that may have caused some of it. Anyways, I don't remember how long it was before they settled down as I just stopped paying them attention. Hope they settle down quickly for him.


----------



## greentree

Tiff, I mean I think I used to live there. I have only lived in Kentucky 2 years. 

Tell me your area, and I can recommend a trainer. Thanks for the compliment on Tootsie! 

Current temp: 11 

Denise, I have always had floaters, too. SO glad there is no surgery needed!! It was funny, when we were taking Debbie Belle to her new home, the guy called to find out how long it would take us, and I looked at DH, whowas sort of looking tilty-headed at his phone. He said ," Do they teach these guys in medical shool to talk really fast and hang up on people???" I told him YES, they have to do everything in 15 minutes!!!

Roadyy, stop drinking, and those eye problems will go away!:lol:
REally, it is probably the sun....mine are not nearly as bad in the softer light of Kentucky. Not looking in a mirror has helped, too!

Nancy


----------



## Oreos Girl

Denise, what size engine does your 07 Tundra have? I think the 08 was the first year that they had the larger engine. I have the 08 and I live it.


----------



## tiffrmcoy

greentree said:


> Tiff, I mean I think I used to live there. I have only lived in Kentucky 2 years.
> 
> Tell me your area, and I can recommend a trainer. Thanks for the compliment on Tootsie!
> 
> 
> Nancy


I live in Spring, TX


----------



## greentree

That's what I thought!!! I lived there my entire life!!

Nancy


----------



## any

23.01.2014 - 9km; total: 80,5km
it's quite cold lately...


----------



## danny67

How far? about 100 feet. It's a cold winter in Minn.


----------



## Herosbud

We had a nice sunny day on Sunday and my wife and I got in a twelve mile ride. It was our first for this year and it couldn't have been better. We were out for 4 1/2 hours with a nice picnic lunch and another little break at one of our favorite places on the trail. There is an artesian well there that comes up through a pipe and it has been running nonstop for as long as we have been riding there and that was 1984. The only folks that we saw were a couple of mountain bikers. The cyclists in our area are totally polite on the trail and they have helped bomb proof our horses. What I wouldn't give to have that artesian well on our little farm.


----------



## QOS

Oreos the '07 was the first year of the "big" truck for Toyota. It is a v8 5.7 liter if I am not mistaken. He freaking LOVES that truck. He has had a Ford, a Chevy and a GMC truck. He had a 2000 Tundra for about 4 years and he liked that ok but not like this 07. I think he is madly in love with it. My sister is a service writer for Toyota so we actually get a family discount on the purchase and service work which has dang well come in handy at times.

I would love a truck but don't want to pay for the gas...I am a tight wad...actually I am horse poor!!! I just want to be able to go camping whether Barry goes or not!

Roaddy and Nancy - sorry about y'all's floaters. Ugh. I have always had a little translucent "dot" and squiggle in my vision for as long as I can remember but that is it as far as floaters. 

Any, love the pictures - it looks way too cold for me.


----------



## any

*QOS* - It's about -15 in celsius scale or even less now 
I took Borys to the stable already - it's 7PM, he usually have open stable to 10PM


----------



## tiffrmcoy

Any- I love the pics, your horse is absolutely stunning he is a handsome looking fella!

QOS- I can relate on being horse poor there's a lot of things I want but can't afford or whatever because I'd rather tend to my horses needs rather than my own!

Herosbud- Your ride sounded great, love the pics they make me Missouri (my home state)

greentree- Small world! I've lived here for about 3yrs now I love it for the most part the only thing I don't like about it is the traffic at rush hour, that I could live without!


----------



## MysticTrev

Can't wait to get started on keeping Talley. Barn almost completed (will be come spring) then to get the horses.


----------



## Oreos Girl

QOS, I love my Tundra, I use it as my recreational vehicle however. Can you not keep the RAV4 and your hubby get the new Tundra? That way you have it for hauling, but don't have to pay the extra for gas. Sell you Brenderup and use that for the down payment on the new vehicle.


----------



## QOS

LOL Oreos - Barry doesn' share well. He didn't learn that in kindergarten!!! He hauls the trail for me when we go together - I can haul my Brenderup with the RAV. I am concerned about hauling the new little gooseneck when he doesn't want to go with me. ;-) He is not a fan of my little Donkey - that is what I call the RAV. He says it doesn't have enough leg room for him and rides rough. I think he is a sissy boy when it comes to my RAV. 

Any - that is way too freaking cold for this ol' girl!!!


----------



## Oreos Girl

But Barry will have his new Tundra, you will still have your RAV and the old Tundra. You haul yourself still.


----------



## greentree

Tiff, do you board your horses? It is SO funny, I had a bay Arabian mare named Beebe! She lives in Giddings now. It took me a few minutes to MAKE my brain get the right name with the right horse in your picture, lol!! I will not be accused of being smart!!

No riding for me today--boohoo. 

Might have found a slightly cheaper feed for my horses, though!! It is a locally made pellet. I switched to some stuff in a pretty blue bag at TSC that was on sale, then I bought the last 3 bags and they won't get any more until next week!!! So, I searched out this, and the guy there was SO nice, and at $6 a bag less, I am willing to TRY!!

DH is off to Cavemen Chorus practice, and I had to SWEAR not to watch Honey Boo-Boo while he is gone. 

Supposed to get to 0 here tonight. Brrrr. 

Stay warm, y'all!!

Nancy


----------



## tiffrmcoy

I do board my horses at a small boarding facility nothing fancy, thats crazy about the horses names I've had my Beebe for 15yrs!

I was not able to ride today either due to freezing rain, I had to put my horses in stalls tonight (which neither of them like) but they were shivering even with blankets on, so they got warm mash and a warm stall tonight.

I know A LOT of horse people with Tundras. Whats up that? I feel left out I have a Chevy...


----------



## QOS

Barry wants to trade it in because he is convinced the transmission is magically going to blow up at 100K miles. :shock: He said if we keep it there will be a problem and he doesn't want to pay insurance on 3 vehicles. :-o Who would have thunk it? 

His new truck will be here around the 31st. It will have to have the seats changed. It is white with the mat Black running boards and wheels. It looks nice but his red Tundra is pretty nice looking. We have never had a white vehicle so this will be a first.


----------



## COWCHICK77

Sorry to barge in, but I was curious....
What do you guys use to measure your mileage?

Just for fun I wanted to see how many miles I do a day at work, downloaded the Runtastic app onto my phone but it kills my battery. 

Thanks


----------



## gunslinger

I use a Garmin handheld GPS.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## any

*tiffrmcoy* - I'm glad that you think so 
*QOS* - it was about -23^C that night... -_- 
*COWCHICK77* - I use garmin GPSmap62 /I've bought it for work but uses also privatly/ it is quite expensive if you want use it just for fun so my friends use endomondo on their mobiles 
I usually two (or more) times per year take part in multiday trips(usually 5-10days) so it may be problematic to charge battery in mobile that is why I was looking for something other than mobile apps


----------



## Roadyy

I had used Back Country GPS on my old Android phone, but have been playing with Polaris Navigation on this Android phone. My phone is not a new to date as it is the Samsung Rugby 2 with the military grade case built into it and water proof to 1 meter. I'm rough on phones and this is the only style I haven't been able to destroy in 3 weeks or less.

The Polaris program is looking to be a lot easier to use and better options than BC had. So far I haven't experienced a short battery life from it while running in the car to try it out.


Come income tax I am going to get a small hand held gps to use on the trails.


----------



## Herosbud

Cowchick, I used a Garmin 62S for the first time on Sunday and I was impressed with it. It recorded our distance traveled, time spent moving, time spent resting, traveling speed, and recorded our track on the topo map screen. It also gives you a screen that shows the difference in elevations traveled. Pretty neat!


----------



## QOS

come on in CowChick77. I use a handheld Garmin eTrex Ventura HC. I love it!!! I have a screen set up to show current speed, max speed, average speed, time, direction, and moving time. I download it to Everytrail. It is not an expensive model but it does what I would like.


----------



## Celeste

QOS said:


> come on in CowChick77. I use a handheld Garmin eTrex Ventura HC. I love it!!! I have a screen set up to show current speed, max speed, average speed, time, direction, and moving time. I download it to Everytrail. It is not an expensive model but it does what I would like.


I also use one of these. I bought one because it is what the cool kids use.


----------



## gunslinger

I think what most of us are using has been replaced by the newer models in the Garmin line up.

However, you can find a very nice used handheld like the e trex Hcx or the 60Csx for a reasonable price. Think Ebay....

Just make sure it's a mapping hand held, and that it has adequate memory.... the x in Hcx designates that it takes micro sd cards for expanding the memory....I run mine with a 2GB micro sd card installed, have the entire SE US 1:24,000 topo maps installed and still have about 512mb free to save track logs and ect. to.....

My first hand held was the basic blue first generation etrex Legend and even without the maps loaded it would still record a track log and capture speed, distance, time etc....it didn't have a color display but hey..see what a few years does for technology?

Most of the new machines really don't have a lot more features but they do have a lot more on board memory and improved battery life.....


----------



## QOS

We had ice today - everything was wrapped in a layer of ice. I had to throw quiet a bit of water on my windshield and other windows to be able to get out in the car. My doors were frozen shut! 

I went out to check on my boys - they were just fine but I took these pictures of the ice - it snowed 40 miles north of here but we just got sleet and ice. Dang....I would have loved to have seen snow!


----------



## COWCHICK77

Thanks everyone! I will do some searching around the interwebs and see what I come up with.

QOS...wow that's cold for your neck of the woods!


----------



## Celeste

We haven't had any snow or freezing rain, but it has been cold today!!


----------



## Roadyy

We had a couple of reports of sleet/flurries out on the beach. It didn't make to this side of town. It was in the 40s when this took place around lunch as there was a snow/ice front coming across from Mobile and Pensacola.


I have a couple of bids in on some Garmin Venture HC gps' on Ebay now. They are used, but in good order from the conversations. Figure if I win all the bids then I'll have a few for gifts.


----------



## greentree

I wonder if I add an x to my name if it will improve my memory and battery life?? I am going to try..... Hughesnet has CERTAINLY improved my internet. I actually got to SEE Biscuit's picture as the thread came up!! It got installed yesterdal, and now I can get rid of one more part of the AT&T bill. 

SNOWING here, big time. Unfortunately, it is supposed to get to 50 tomorrow. I know that sounds weird to say, but we are trying to get enough snow on the ground to go for a SLEIGH ride. Both of our sleighs have (removable)wheels, being Texas sleighs, and all. I want to drive it without the wheels!

That ice is scary in Texas. Remember that big ice storm back in 1977 or 1978? I was in school at Tyler, and had come home to Spring. Going back up through Buffalo the trees all coated in ice was SO beautiful! 

Nancyx


----------



## greentree

Here is part of the deck and the back yard in the snow.

Nancyx


----------



## Oreos Girl

Greentree, be careful with the Hughes net. Another friend had Hughes net with a wireless modem and they went through their monthly bytes in days instead of over the month. Hardwired, they had no problems.


----------



## Zexious

Greentree--Brrrr! Looks freezing!


----------



## Roux

We had a little bit of a cold snap here also but no ice or snow. It was 16 day before yesterday when I was on the way to town but its warming up again today. And yesterday it was in the 30s for our ride. 

I got to go for a very short ride yesterday 6.4 miles so I am up to 22.4 miles for the year. It was cold but not intolerable. I think I will be able to ride Monday and maybe Tuesday so hopefully I can get more miles then. 



















One of my favorite spots is under construction... I think they are trying to biuld up the dirt so the river and the run off to the river doesn't overflow again this year. I was kind of bummed when I saw this but since no one was around we went and explored the area and the machinery. I wonder what they will think when they see hoof prints in the morning! 









I also saw these interesting tracks but I don't know what they are. Any ideas? DH says wild pig/ hog which we do have a lot of but I haven't seen in that area yet. I had someone else tell me deer but I didn't think that's right. I am not a very good animal footprint recognizer.










Have a good weekend every one!


----------



## tiffrmcoy

They do kind of look like wild hog tracks if they are I'd imagine it was a pretty big hog but I'm no animal footprint expert either so I could be wrong but that would be my guess.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree

Oreo'sgirl, thanks for the head's up!! DH says he has a meter on his PC where he can see the usage. 

Spending other people's money is so much fun!! We slid out to the Mennonites and met DB's new family so they could pick out a saddle. They needed brushes, etc., too, and a bridle. They made Jonahs' day!! 

The snow was almost melted by the time we got home, but (drum roll, please) we got the passive solar freeze proof waterer installed!!! On one of 3 water troughs. But still. DH built it himself. The water trough ALMOST fit down in it, just a little shaving....this is why salesmen do NOT work on the space shuttle project.

It looks great, and we will give it the Arabian test tomorrow!

Is the wind howling where you are??

Nancy


----------



## Herosbud

Roux, Those first two pictures are great! The tracks do not look like a deer to me and we do not have wild hogs in our area so I can not speculate there.


----------



## Oreos Girl

The wind was howling earlier today but seems to have calmed down now. I am trail riding tomorrow. Taking Fiddler up to 1099 tomorrow.


----------



## tiffrmcoy

Got to go on a little trail ride yesterday 6.06 miles found a new trail by my barn it starts and end riding down the bayou a little bit then theres a trail off to the side and that's what I rode on it was a bit muddy in some place but not bad.
























It was the longest I've ever ponied my filly in the beginning she was happy about it but towards the end she kept looking bad and giving me these looks like "Can this be over now?" she had slowed down a lot and was dragging her feet so I had to keep giving her encouragement I didn't hit her or anything it was just a lot of me saying "Come on where almost home" and pulling the on the lead rope a little.


----------



## tiffrmcoy

Sorry for the double post went on another ride today this time is was 4.33 miles this time I went with a friend. Total trail miles for the year so far: 10.39miles


----------



## Zexious

^Black tipped bay ears have always been my favorite. <3
Sounds like your filly is really coming along!


----------



## Oreos Girl

Haul Fiddler up to the Oculmugee River Trail north of Macon. It turned out to be a beautiful day. Also took my new dog Freddy for her first ride away from home. We made this a short ride because neither Freddy nor Fiddler are conditioned.

Us at the point we turned around.









Freddy, Fiddler and I going across a plateau.









Back at the trailer









A happy, tired, and filthy Freddy after the ride.









4.5 miles for the day and a total of 7.7 for the year.


----------



## QOS

Great pictures! Glad you got to take the dog Oreo. That looks like a great place to ride.

I was all prepared to go ride today when my cousin texted me and said she was feeling under the weather. I decided today was as good as any to start riding by myself again. I have made one short ride by myself a few months ago but I need to get back in the habit of riding alone again. 

Biscuit was pretty good but didn't want to walk into the woods where it was wet so we went around to another trail and entered there. It was dry for a spell and then some wet spots. We rode around a while and came to A River Runs Through It. Biscuit is NOT a fan of mud puddles at all. He will go willingly through creeks but water/mud/slop really is not his strong suite. I got a little bit into a really wet place with just water in sight. OMG Biscuit stopped dead in his tracks and refused to move.

I tried kicking him but my legs are still weak as limp noodles so that wasn't much help. I was popping him with my crop and still he refused to move. OMG we stood there for 18 minutes YES that is not a typo. 18 minutes. He won that round - he finally turned around. We went to another trail that was dry but then turned wet. We came out of the woods at the end of that trail and went around the road back to the trailer. We rode 1.4 miles. Some of the spots were dry as a bone so there is hope that the woods will dry up before summer gets here. I am going to try to get out by myself more often - it is good for both of us.


----------



## tiffrmcoy

QOS- is that an endurance type saddle you use? Can't tell if has a horn or not on it. Our trails in my area are the same right now some clear spots some muddy.

I used to ride by myself then I talked to a cop yesterday and he told me there was an increase in attacks on trail riders in the area so now my husband refuses to let me ride alone which is why i rode with a friend today.


----------



## QOS

Tiffrmcoy - it is an endurance saddle with a slim pommel - no horn. 

Good gracious - someone was attacked on the trails? Get out! :shock: Where did that happen? If you are close to me come ride with me! I used to ride in the woods all the time by myself because you are never farther than about .9 miles from the trailer! It is a huge loop. We have encountered people on the trails before but no one has ever made me uncomfortable. 

One of the guys we rode with the other day was "packin' heat". A few weeks ago Kellie and I encountered 2 guys on one bicycle way out in the back. She said maybe we should take the concealed hand gun class and carry a gun. :twisted: 

I would have no problem running someone over with The Biscuit if I had to - there is a video at the top of this section on what to do if someone tries to attack you when you are on horseback. I have watched it and recommend it. The few times I have passed someone on foot on the trails I was on high alert. :twisted: I am basically a very cautious chick!


----------



## greentree

tiffrmcoy said:


> QOS- is that an endurance type saddle you use? Can't tell if has a horn or not on it. Our trails in my area are the same right now some clear spots some muddy.
> 
> I used to ride by myself then I talked to a cop yesterday and he told me there was an increase in attacks on trail riders in the area so now my husband refuses to let me ride alone which is why i rode with a friend today.


Tiff, be careful out there! 

Denise, Biscuit probably saved your life! There may have been a Loch Ness monster in there!

Oreos Girl, love the pics! Freddy is a darling dog! 

I have a funny story.... We rode about 10,000 miles around Jones Forest up on 1488 when we were conditioning for endurance. I could hitch up and be there in 25 minutes when they first expanded I-45. DH did not like me going by myself, but sometimes had no choice.....I get there by myself and there are NO other trailers, but ther's a mid model Cadillac, trunk and hood open, blue tarp spread on the ground, with anti-freeze jugs holding the corners. 

I sadddled Molly, and went for my ride. When I got back, the car was still there, and as I rode out of the woods(trying NOT to look at the car!!), and old man, slim, but with COSIDERABLE belly, walks from behind the car, wearing nothing but a bright blue SPEEDO!!!! And a cap. on his head. 

So, I threw Molly in the trailer and went across 1488 to the Ranger Station. A guy who looked like Sgt. Carter's SON asks if he can help, and I told him what I saw. He says, "YOU'RE KIDDING??!!??" and tusns to BOLT out the back door, and I hear the truck tire SQUEAL as he flies out the lot!!!

DH always said the Speedo guy had the body parts of the women he killed in theose jugs, haha. I just thought it was hularious!!!

Nancy


----------



## liltuktuk

I was finally able to get a couple of rides in this weekend. I'm so sick of this frigid weather I could puke.

Saturday, we rode the horses down the road to the arena we ride at and then worked everyone in there. Maverick got to come a long and get his sillies out with the big guys. Then he had another lesson in moving away from pressure. Little ****** is almost 9 months old, can't believe I've already had him for two months already. He went from not wanting me any where near him to being quite the lover.

Sunday I took Amira out for a 3.5 mile ride with my friend and her gelding. It was definitely cold, but the winds weren't as bad as they have been. Got some nice trotting in despite the slippery roads. We came back through the woods behind the property which were nice and quiet...and much less windy!

When we got back by friend switched over to her mare and I grabbed Maverick for a quick jaunt around the corn fields. Not even 200 feet from the barn he slammed on the brakes to take a dump, ripped the lead right out of my hands. Then the little snot decided sticking with the mares didn't seem worth it and high-tailed back to the barn. I went back and grabbed him and took him out again and he was fine, full of spunk, but fine. Any ideas on teaching him not to stop to do his business on trail? Other than my friends boot up his butt...I'm really getting sick of rope burn...

And of course pictures! 
1. Getting the sillies out at the arena.
2. Amira and Maverick.
3. Coming back on Amira through the woods.
4. Maverick and my friends gelding sly snuggling/grooming.


----------



## Celeste

I would wrap the lead rope around your saddle horn; don't tie it. If you tie it and things go wrong, you can get in trouble pretty fast. If the lead rope is wrapped (just once) around your horn, sudden jerks will be transferred to the horn rather than to your hand.


----------



## tiffrmcoy

liltuktuk-Maverick is a an absolute doll, I love his coloring!

greentree-I ride in Jones Forest I haven't in the past 8mos or so tho since I discovered the trails by my barn. That is a crazy story it's ridiculous I don't know what I would if that happen to me. Gave me a laugh though!

I am going to start "packing heat" now I'm going to start carrying my pistol I have a concealed hand gun licence, it just sucks because I JUST discovered these trails Saturday and I found out there unsafe. It really bums me out because trail riding is so therapeutic (as most of you already know that) for me it is anyway and now I have to be on high alert when I go out.

On another happier note I get to go riding on the beach in about 2weeks!! Which is something I've always wanted to do me and my friend are taking them to beach called Surf Side! My mare has never seen the ocean so I'm not sure how she'll do but she'll cross water and I've taken her swimming a lot in the lake and the river, she's a pretty level headed horse and she so I'm hoping she's not going to freaked out by the ocean water.


----------



## Herosbud

liltuktuk, That shot over your horses ears and up the trail looks cccold!


----------



## QOS

:lol: He probably did Nancy. He is not a fan of walking in water/mud on the trails. He is better than when I first got him 3 years ago. The first time I rode him when it was muddy he was spazzing out and reached over and grabbed Kellie's leg with his mouth. He didn't actually bite her but he was pretty rattled. I had to get off of him and calm him down. We still laugh about it but he is a toot about mud. He will willingly go through creeks with no problem or go into the lake so it isn't water - it is the mud that ticks him off. :wink:

That is a funny story Nancy. No one and I mean no one (well, maybe Mark Spitz) should wear a speedo in public unless they are in a swim meet. :shock:

Liltuktuk - those are darling pictures - he sure is a cute little fellow. I would say to dally off of the horn too. Getting a rope ripped out of your hand is not a good thing!

Tiff - try riding at Pundt Park. I love that place and it has been quiet a while since I have been there. The beach is very nice but when we ride on the beach it is on Boliver. We pull into the fire station (they have since moved to the new station) and ride from there. My cousin's employee is an EMT down there and he lets us use the bathrooms and of course, there is water for the horses. Beach riding is so fun!


----------



## Zexious

Liltuktuk--I'd be so down to go riding through cornfields xD

The baby is so cute. I'm jelly.


----------



## tiffrmcoy

Pundt Park is a 10min drive from my barn and about an hr ride I haven't gotten the chance to trailer my horses there yet or ride but I've been wanting to really bad ever since I was told about it a few months back. I don't know how to drive with a trailer, I know that sounds so bad being a horse person but I cannot back up a trailer to save my life I need much more practice before I take the trailer out on my own so I have to find a time when my husband isn't working his hrs are never the same, can you ride an ATV down thoes trails at Pundt park anyone know? Then I could get my husband to go with me and he won't be so hesitant to trailer me there because at this moment we only have 1 ride-able horse.

liltuktuk- The way I taught my filly to not stop to do her business is I wrapped the lead rope around the horn tight and and just kept walking with my horse it was hard at first to get her to move but after a few times of doing it she caught on to walk and do her business instead of stopping dead in tracks.


----------



## Oreos Girl

For practice of backing, just find an empty parking lots (schools on the weekend are great). Practice putting your trailer different places within the lines. The most important part to remember is that the trailer goes the opposite direction of the back of the vehicle. Several people have suggested putting your hand on the bottom of the steering wheel and then turning the direction you want the trailer to go. JUST DO IT. You will get better.


----------



## liltuktuk

Herosbud - Sadly in the woods it actually felt warm! Now out on the road...with the wind and snow blowing directly in my face...I was starting to wonder why I don't winter in the south.

I'll try dallying Maverick's lead next time. I was thinking of trying that before, just wasn't sure how Amira would react when she felt the weight against the saddle. Maverick is 500 lbs of stubborn sometimes.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

We went out on a great ride on Saturday. We have been talking about riding with one of our friends for a long time and finally went for it! 

My daughter, who has not ridden in a couple of years, went with us and did great, although she was tired. I ponied her for the last mile or two. She got a butt blister from her low rider jeans rubbing. Poor kid! We should have kept it shorter for her, but that is so hard when the trails and weather are awesome! We had hills, mud, rocks, creek crossings, bridges, cows, gates, other horses greeting us, a huge cliff, and miles and miles of beauty! 

We rode for 3 hours, no idea how many miles.


----------



## Roadyy

I taught many a person to back by placing their hand on the bottom of the steering wheel and making small movements of the wheel in either direction to practice turning while backing a trailer. 

Start out backing up in a straight line very slowly and as soon as the trailer starts to turn then make that small movement and watch for it to catch back up then go straight from there. That will help you learn how much to wheel it to get back under the trailer,so to speak. Then you can practice making it turn just so you can practice getting back under it to get it straight. This will help you learn how much to give(letting it turn out) before catching back up to the trailer when backing into a spot where you have to jack knife it. Just take your time and you will learn to have fun doing it. The shorter the trailer the smaller the wheel turn and amount of time before starting to straighten it back out(catching up or getting back under). The longer the trailer the more wheel movement needed to get the trailer turned.


Give me forty acres and I'll turn this rig around 


Hope that helps..


----------



## greentree

Another trailer backing tip: STOP. If you feel the trailer is not going where you think it should, stop. Regroup. When you keep trying to correct while moving, the trailer goes further from where you need it. 

Nancyx


----------



## Oreos Girl

I pull forward often to restraighten before going back again. Of course I did get stuck at Celeste's house the first time I went out. I went past her house and all there is a very narrow road that I had to try to back up. I finally stopped, got Oreo out so I didn't have him in there for the start stop pull forward start again. Luckily her husband rescued me and there was a turn around further down the road.


----------



## Herosbud

Foxtail, Good for you. When you have a nice day you have to go for it. The jean thing might have been a lesson learned.


----------



## 6gun Kid

greentree said:


> We rode about 10,000 miles around Jones Forest up on 1488 \


 I used to ride there a lot, But my friend bought a place that backs up to the National forest so I haven't been in a year or 3. It is less than a half hour from home. Just the construction on I-45 makes it a pain in the donkey's proper name to get in and out of.


----------



## tiffrmcoy

I am definitely going to take in everyone's advice and practice this weekend on backing. I'm good with going forward and turning but backing I always seem to jack knife. I have a 3 horse slant with a walk in tack room i want to say it's roughly 16ft long but I have a friend who has a small 2 horse straight load that I know she'd let me borrow. Think it would be easier to practice with hers first?


That is some stunning scenery Foxtail!


----------



## Roux

Here is my backing up the trailer tip: don't do it when any one is looking. For me I can back up just fine if I am alone but the minute I have an audience it is all over. Especially if DH is the one watching :/ 

QQS- I was also going to comment on your saddle too, it is really pretty I love the color! 

Oreo - I almost moved to Macon year before last! I had gotten in to Law School at the University there. I even flew out to check out housing etc. But at the very very last minute I changed my mind! 

I got to go on a nice ride today with Roux - 11.8 Miles for a total of =34.2 this year thus far.


----------



## QOS

Roux - those are great pictures and thanks for the lovely compliment on my saddle. I love it. 

Tiffrmcoy - Pundt Park is very nice - I have rode there at least twice. Hubby has been three times - the last time is when his gelding Sarge came over on top of him :shock: I wasn't there; I was riding at Ebenezer in Jasper that day. Lots of nice trails and creek crossings at Pundt and the trails are well defined and maintained. 

Just practice with your trailer. When I got a trailer I didn't know how to back on up either. I had tried once with our boat years ago and that was a freaking disaster! My friend Margaret taught me how to haul and back up. She said "tiny movements with your hands - people turn too much and that is why they jack knife their trailers" and she was right. I can back up my Brenderup pretty dang easy - i am better looking over my right shoulder than my left so I always try to maneuver so I can back up that way. Lots of practice will get your skills going where you want to go!


----------



## Roadyy

A shorter trailer like your friend's 2h will be harder to learn with in my opinion. Remember we mentioned that the smaller the trailer the quicker it will get away from you. You have to make very small movements with the wheel with a short trailer. A longer trailer is more forgiving and easier to recover before getting to bad out of shape. I would practice with your longer trailer til you can get good at backing it up a straight line 50' then learn to back it into a parking spot. After you can do that with confidence then move on to the smaller trailer and remember to make smaller turns with the wheel. 

Big trailer big turns, little trailer little turns. You can do it if you believe it. The more you believe you can do it the more patience you will have to take your time and get it right. If you let that doubt creep in then you will get impatient and rush it then get aggravated and want to quit quickly.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Glad to see that people are getting out! Please keep the pics and stories coming, as I am stuck on the ground as the weather has been totally unagreeable. We are stuck in a horrible very cold/inch of snow/horrible wind cycle that leaves outside a bitterly cold, slippery mess. It hasn't gotten above 23F in almost 2 weeks now (normal is 33), and today is back down to single digits with 30 mph winds. Its supposed to warm up to 34 fri/sat (which sounds like a heatwave!), but snow/ice/rain the whole time. Least I won't be staring forlornly out the window at work wishing I was riding I guess.

Hope everyone in the SE that is getting the crazy winter storm today does ok. I can only imagine what a mess snow and ice make of everything down there, where nobody is prepared for it.


----------



## Herosbud

Roux, Great pictures


----------



## Oreos Girl

We have a snow day today. We are in Georgia, that only happens about every 5 years or so. We are supposed to get an actual accumulation of about 2-4 inches. I lived in PA and MI so I know how to drive in it. I stay home because no one else knows how to drive in it.


----------



## Roadyy

This town hasn't seen any snow at all since 1989 and they are predicting 1-2" overnight tonight. I wish my dually was running so I could make enough off these locals to pay for half my house, lmbo...


----------



## tiffrmcoy

We have a snow day here too! Which is really, really rare for my neck of the woods. No work or school for me today both have been canceled!


----------



## QOS

My car is iced over right now and it is raining/sleeting and some people here in Nederland are reporting snow flurries. I haven't seen any flurries but sleet/ice is accumulating on the houses across the street and ice icicles are on the bush in the front yard. I want to go out to check on my horses and I might do that after while. Stay safe everyone...fricktards abound out on the roads!


----------



## Roux

Thanks hero! I am really enjoying building up my collection of trail riding photos. 

It's 39 here today clear and sunny. So I will send all of you warm thoughts of spring. 

Our weather usually gets unpleasant later in the season Feb and March but Dec and Jan are mil which means the boys are prematurely shedding. 

Stay safe everyone!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste

It is snowing here too.


----------



## greentree

It is cool here, but clear. I am at my wit's end with cheap stuff....Any body have any money to put into my new venture??? I want to have watering devices made of something besides pot metal and plastic, so they will last more than a month!!!!! I just had another spray nozzle desintegrate on me, and my less than one year old hydrant faucet quit, at the same time. I have returned 3 nozzles to Tractor Supply in the past 2 months. 

I hate returning them, but DH says if I don't, they will not KNOW they are junk. I say they know, but have enough profit margin that it doesn't matter. I really need something a little more dependable, so I think I need to make it myself, haha.

Rant over.

My vet says the people I sold DB to RAN OVER their mini and broke it's leg a year or so ago...great. At least the Clydesdale will dent the fender if they hit her, lol. The mini healed fine, it weighs less than my big dog. 

Nancy


----------



## gunslinger

Snow here in this part of Dixie too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnitaAnne

Hay everyone! A belated Happy New Year! 

I haven't caught up on all I've missed yet, but there is SNOW on the ground here, and the roads are all closed. I tried to make it to the barn to feed, but slid back down the road nearly into the hwy intersection! Jeepers! 

I'm origininally from the Midwest, so I know how to drive in the snow, but I can't make it up the hills without 4-wheel drive or chains, neither of which I have. 

Cars are apparently stuck all over the place, and I am waiting for someone to pick me up to bring me to the hospital to work. My boss called earlier, but I was in bed (it takes a sonic boom to wake me once I am sleeping).

We were supposed to come in earlier and sleep there, but I didn't make it. Anyway, I have a bag packed for two days, and I really hope my girls can manage on their own during that time. They are scared to be here alone for so long. I just hope the power or water doesn't go out! I'll come home to find some popsicles....

The horses are on their own, I can't make it there either. I have been hauling hot water in jugs to thaw out their water everyday after cracking and removing the ice. It has been a chore keeping them in water. It took me 30min just to fill the jugs! I feel horrible not being able to take care of them. I am going to worry for two days over this. I just hope they have the sense to eat the snow:-(

I have been able to ride only twice in 2014, only a mile or so each time. The horses are so out of shape! 

I have missed all of you! I hope to do better soon.

2014 goal - 200 miles or bust


----------



## tiffrmcoy

This was the amount of "snow" we got in the Houston area and the reason all the schools canceled classes and most businesses didn't open until later this afternoon. I thought it was funny being from Missouri and having the snows we had up there this is NOTHING and half the city of Houston had to shut down because of it.









But anyway I did manage to go on a ride today only 2.3 miles for a total of 12.69 miles so far:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Normally that is the way it works here in 'Bama too, tiffrmcoy, however, we had the real deal this time! 

I shoveled at least 3" deep snow from my driveway (I brought my snow shovel from up north) and it is the wet, deep stuff. The roads are a sheet of ice right now, with snow on top. The schools are closed thru Thursday at this point. 

There are ppl stuck at schools too, the busses didn't even run the kids home today, my daughter got a ride from a classmate, and it took them two hours to drive about 5 miles...


----------



## QOS

Dang, Amy, that bites. Ugh. I am so glad my boys are in full board. I didn't get out there yesterday or today. I was going to try today but it was icing over and so I decided to stay home. We had sleet and ice.

It is better that people here stay home when there is ice. Dang...some people are just dumber than a box of rocks and drive like it is just water and then wipe out and take others with them. I want to stay away from those folks!!! 

It is supposed to be 46° tomorrow so I should be out and about. Going to check on my boys and make sure they are happy campers! Hope everyone that is dealing with this yukky weather is safe and has power to keep warm!


----------



## Oreos Girl

Feeding this morning was lots of fun. I close all my doors/gates with clips. We had several hours of rain before snow so all the clips were frozen closed. Luckily I have two entrances to the barn and the other one is slightly open so the cats can get in. I went around to get bucket for feed. Then I had to put both buckets over the fence for the horses to eat instead of bringing Oreo out to feed. I then went back and found a container to pour water over the clips to unfreeze them. Fiddler had a long stick stuck in his tail so I finally got into the pasture to pull the stick out of Fiddler's tail and pick up both buckets. Then to close the pasture back up, I had to pour more water because the clip had refrozen. I did get a few pictures and a video of Freddy that I will post as soon as I get them uploaded.


----------



## Oreos Girl

Pictures.

Looking out on my summer pasture









Freddy's first snow









Freddy was afraid of the snow last night, would only go out after big sis Reesi walked out. Today, she loves the snow.

Video of Freddy running in the snow.






For some reason, the embedding is showing up in preview but not once I hit post or save.


----------



## Celeste

I can see the video. It looks like he is having a blast.


----------



## gunslinger

AnitaAnne said:


> Hay everyone! A belated Happy New Year!
> 
> I haven't caught up on all I've missed yet, but there is SNOW on the ground here, and the roads are all closed. I tried to make it to the barn to feed, but slid back down the road nearly into the hwy intersection! Jeepers!
> 
> I'm origininally from the Midwest, so I know how to drive in the snow, but I can't make it up the hills without 4-wheel drive or chains, neither of which I have.
> 
> Cars are apparently stuck all over the place, and I am waiting for someone to pick me up to bring me to the hospital to work. My boss called earlier, but I was in bed (it takes a sonic boom to wake me once I am sleeping).
> 
> We were supposed to come in earlier and sleep there, but I didn't make it. Anyway, I have a bag packed for two days, and I really hope my girls can manage on their own during that time. They are scared to be here alone for so long. I just hope the power or water doesn't go out! I'll come home to find some popsicles....
> 
> The horses are on their own, I can't make it there either. I have been hauling hot water in jugs to thaw out their water everyday after cracking and removing the ice. It has been a chore keeping them in water. It took me 30min just to fill the jugs! I feel horrible not being able to take care of them. I am going to worry for two days over this. I just hope they have the sense to eat the snow:-(
> 
> I have been able to ride only twice in 2014, only a mile or so each time. The horses are so out of shape!
> 
> I have missed all of you! I hope to do better soon.
> 
> 2014 goal - 200 miles or bust


I wondered what happened to you.....good to see a post.....I'm still hoping we'll get a chance to ride together real soon....


----------



## 6gun Kid

I am 50 miles north of Houston and this was Jackson's pasture


----------



## AnitaAnne

I made it home! I hitched a ride with another nurse that drove in before the snow started. I was lucky enough to get someone to cover tonight so I could leave. I wasn't scheduled tonight, but somehow I was chosen to cover the spot...the hospital is ready to bust is is so full and we couldn't discharge anyone with the roads closed. 

Several of us napped on pads in the physical therapy room. Finding blankets was challenging and I didn't get a pillow until about 2pm. However, I was quite comfortable, the pads were great compared to sleeping in a chair in my horsetrailer...

Gunslinger I am looking forward to riding this year with you too! Last year our schedules just never seemed to work. I can't wait to meet you and your DW and of course Miss Lacey too 

I still have Drambuie, a friend rode him for me so I could make a little sale video, and he was fine with her. She is a bit over 100# so I think he will be fine with a lightweight rider. I need to set up a youtube account so I can post some videos.


----------



## QOS

Glad you are ok Amy! 

6gun kid - you got way more than we did. We got some sleet and ice but no snow here at my house. They got snow up around Jasper and Buna. Lucky dogs. 

It was 37° when I went out to see the horses. The sun had came out and the wind had died down so it wasn't too bad. I passed out treats to my boys and made sure they were in good health 

I went to check their water and the ranch hands had broke this ice out of it and chunked it down beside the water trough. It had a paper thin sheet of ice on top that broke up when I touched it. Hope they are drinking.


----------



## any

grounded :/
maybe next week the weather will be better...


----------



## greentree

It is cloudy here, but we are having a HEAT wave! It is up to 38. 

Is it ME?? Lucky I am secure in my psyche, lol, or I would be getting a COMPLEX. I found this new feed because TSC ran out of the new one I tried there. They don't actually CARRY the new feed at the BG branch, but if I let them know, they will be glad to throw it on the truck for me. So, I called Monday, and ordered 8 bags. Got there Wednesday, right after the truck, and they had 2!!! He said they were out in Glasgow, that they sent all they had. GLAD I did not drive 30 miles to Glasgow. 



Any, that is some gorgeous snow!


----------



## Celeste

After a week of being cooped up due to extremely cold weather and snow and ice, we finally had a nice day. It got to 50 degrees. DH and I rode 2.8 miles on the trail through our property. There was still snow in the shady areas. My horse looked a bit suspicious at first, but she walked right through the snowy spots. She has never been ridden in snow before. Actually, she has never seen snow that hung around more than a few minutes until this week.

It was too muddy to go very fast, so we just walked along for the most part. I was beginning to suspect that someone had stolen my “Psycho Princess” and replaced her with an impostor. I was relieved to find out that she was the original horse. I haven’t ridden on the back trails in a while, so I forgot to check her tail length. Sure enough, she got a branch caught in her long tail. She jumped like she was going to panic, then she shook it out and went on about her business. Big improvement, but at least I know that she wasn't replaced. Overall, the girls were really good and we had a nice ride.

15.1 total


----------



## greentree

I had a wonderful ride on Tootsie today. Only about 2 miles, since nobody has been on her back in months. It is not muddy here at all, for once! I rode Sissy a bit in the arena, and wanted to ride Spirit, but the feed stores keep banker's hours, so I had to go chase my feed down. They are NOT open Saturday! 

Now I have to go unload my truck. 900 lbs. Better go....

Nancy


----------



## Roux

Love the snow picture Any!

I was hoping to ride this afternoon and while the temperature was pleasantly warm the wind was blowing 35+ mph with gusts even higher it was horrible. 
I trimmed Gus's feet and that was about all the wind I could take. Ugh... if it isn't bad tomorrow I am hoping to get some miles in. 

Two pictures from today notice that Gus is sticking out his tongue and Roux has his eyes closed haha!


----------



## greentree

Roux says, "This SAND is blowing in my EYES!!!" They are SO cute!

I was coming out of the barn to move my truck after unloading my feed and feeding when I heard a truck going in front of the neighbors' run slap over a dog, ba-dunk, ba-dunk, then the sickening hurt dog sound. They slowed down, but didn't stop, and I couldn't get out, cuz DH was coming in, so he turned around and we headed down there. Please pray for Bailey. She was down, and in the yard. No obvious broken bones, but who knows what internally. Such a sweet Lab. My vet was in the middle of a bulldog C-section, so they took her on up there. 

Nancy


----------



## Roux

Oh Nancy, I am so sorry! Bailey will be in all of our thoughts for you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## any

greentree said:


> Any, that is some gorgeous snow!





Roux said:


> Love the snow picture Any!


it looks fantastic but only on picture :/ yesterday I spent over 2h with shovel to dig out the driveway and gate (it wasn't enough - my car stuck in snow two times before I was able to go on the asphalt road...)
when I finally got out my horse gone mad and broke electric fence... ( he broke few posts... I was trying to replace it with new ones but ground is frozen - new ones are thicker than old ones... )


----------



## Herosbud

greentree, Sorry about the dog getting hit. I have said a prayer for Bailey. Living a mile from the county road like I do has its pros and cons. My dog being safer is definitely a plus. Maintaining the driveway - not so much. Keep us posted on Bailey please.


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> Roux says, "This SAND is blowing in my EYES!!!" They are SO cute!
> 
> I was coming out of the barn to move my truck after unloading my feed and feeding when I heard a truck going in front of the neighbors' run slap over a dog, ba-dunk, ba-dunk, then the sickening hurt dog sound. They slowed down, but didn't stop, and I couldn't get out, cuz DH was coming in, so he turned around and we headed down there. Please pray for Bailey. She was down, and in the yard. No obvious broken bones, but who knows what internally. Such a sweet Lab. My vet was in the middle of a bulldog C-section, so they took her on up there.
> 
> Nancy


 
Poor Bailey! How is she doing? We are praying for a speedy recovery.


----------



## CowgirlLove

Dont have any pics... but i went trail riding in the snow!! for about an hour and a half then i was frozen but it was beautiful!


----------



## AnitaAnne

I had a load of hay delivered this morning, and was planning to ride afterward, but no such luck. 

Right as the truck is at the driveway turning in, a car barrels along, blows the horn, and hits them. I couldn't believe my eyes! They had pulled over into the left lane to make the turn and she tries to pass on the right and rams the truck right in the right wheel, and bends the tie-rod :shock:

So after the police arrive, and the other driver is (of course) very well aquainted with the officers, the guys are trying to straighten out the tie-rod. First they tried by hand, and then wobbled stowly up to the nearest tree and tried to straighten it up. 

Anyway, eventually they were able to make it somewhat drivable and my hay got unloaded. 

However, my time to ride was gone...and to make matters even better, the driver was the wife of one of my doctors...I hope I don't have to pay for the SUV at my next appointment, or find a new doc...I really do like him:-(

I told the police that is the difference between city folk & country folk; country folk slow down and wait when they see a farm vehicle turning, city folk blare their horn and speed past. This is why I don't ride along the roads, to many new McMansions with speeding drivers :evil:


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Meg & I took the girls out for a 6 mile bareback ride today.

Climbing the hill....








Riding in my coveralls (aka. the "fat suit")








End of the dirt road!








Switched horses on the way home 








Total Mileage=19.31


----------



## Celeste

How is that wheel thingy working out?


----------



## AnitaAnne

What Celeste said, also what are u using as a noseband?


----------



## EnduranceLover6

The hackamore is working great...Selena loves it and she is very soft and responsive in it. 

Anita-- I'm actually just using a regular leather chinstrap wrapped in vet wrap because that's all I had when I through the contraption together, working on getting a padded biothane one soon.


----------



## tiffrmcoy

Got to go on a little ride today! My day kind of started out bad. I get up this morning and head over the barn right after I eat so I can beat the rain and get a ride in so I'm out there got both my girls ready to go and I kid you not the moment I put my bottom in the saddle it starts pouring rain I was so mad. So I put my girls back out in the pasture and drive home to wait till it stops. It did stop so I went back out to the barn and my ride started out fine but about a half way through it my filly starts acting like a complete stinker, to put it in a nice way, she starts biting my mare then trying to bite me back and forth she was getting on my last nerve, then she started to kick at mare. So I turn around and start heading home because she was driving me crazy so once we got back to the barn I round penned her butt and she was still acting like stinker so I got on her rode her for about 10min and then she was fine perfect Angel after that. She's so lazy I swear! Anyhoo got 3.66 miles in today.

16.35 miles total

Ride started out perfect.








Filly biting my mare :-x 








Riding my filly








and my mare after a good roll after the ride








(Yes I know both my horses are small, I get told that a lot like I'm not aware of it, they both stand at 14.1 hands)


----------



## liltuktuk

Finally got in a longer trail ride yesterday. 8 miles out on the roads and then cutting back through the woods. It felt really good to let the horses open up and really trot. Everything's been so slippery lately.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnduranceLover6

liltuktuk said:


> Finally got in a longer trail ride yesterday. 8 miles out on the roads and then cutting back through the woods. It felt really good to let the horses open up and really trot. Everything's been so slippery lately.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Same here liltuktuk! This winter has been very uncooperative...this weekend is our first break of weather in almost a month!


----------



## greentree

Hey, Tiff, why would anyone tell you your horses are small? SMALL people???? That irks me no end....can you tell? I used to ride with Christoph Dinklemann, who is 6'5", and weighed 300 lbs or so, in endurance, on Arabs. Your horses are SO pretty! 

EL6 love those pictures! I am going to make one of those hackamores! 

It is raining, and 38...great. Supposed to snow tonight. The horses got one nice day out, anyway!

Nancy


----------



## EnduranceLover6

I just want to declare that THE SUN IS SHINING IN VERMONT! :happydance:

Happy Ponies!


----------



## Herosbud

Endurancelover, Great picture! Looks ccccold!


----------



## tiffrmcoy

greentree I here it all the time like I'm not aware of constantly everytime I go out on the road some stops "Your horses are small are they ponies?" Or if I go on a ride with a lot people guaranteed someone is going to come up to me and say your horse is small it does get on my nerves like no end. I can promise you its not from my size they're just small and I know that but I *constantly* hear it and it irks me too!


----------



## Celeste

I used to ride a 14.1 Arab. One of my "friends" criticized him for being little. I asked her if she wanted to ride. I held him while she mounted being careful to put him on a hill so he would be harder to climb on. Then the "very brave and great rider" got scared because he was too hot for her.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

The smallest ones can have the biggest hearts...don't forget that :wink:


----------



## BlooBabe

A friend asked me to go on a ride with her. It would be my first ride since loosing Bloo so I was a little leery about going out but she convinced me. She had a greenie she wanted to take out and offered me one of her better trail horses in case something went wrong and oh boy did things go wrong. There was bout 8 inches of snow on the ground so it was slow going. My horse was pitching a fit about getting her feet wet and to top it off we almost got run over by ATVs and snowmobile thingies. The horse I was riding lost in and stepped on me after dropping me. She didn't do any major damage but I was ready to call it a day. On the way out we were stopped by police officers asking if we knew anything about a body because apparently snowmobiles and atvs were the police responding to one found in the woods. The officer attempted to question us but I wasn't having any of it and just rode off. Not really the smartest thing to do when being questioned about a murder but I wasn't in any mind set to be accused of anything. Nothing happened other than being yelled at for walking away from an officer but I wasn't breaking any laws and wasn't under arrest so they couldn't stop me. I was almost in tears when we got back to the barn. Needless to say I think it will be a while before I get back int he saddle again.

In happier news I found Pretty Boy a nice home. He was losing it without Bloo and being alone but there weren't any other horses I could put in with him without worrying about them taking advantage of him. One of my clients asked if I knew of a horse that could keep her mini company and wouldn't mind living their life as a lawn ornament I let her see is PB would work for her. She loves him so I let her keep him. I'm toying with the idea of starting to look for another horse but I think it'll be a while before I'm ready especially after that horror of a ride.


----------



## Herosbud

This is probably coming from way out in left field - But did you know that John Wayne's horse "Dollar" that he rode in his last several movies was 13.2. John Wayne was well over six feet and I never thought that Dollar looked too small. The older I get the shorter I like em. We have a full Egyptian Arab that is 29 and his nickname is "the energizer bunny". He is considerably less than 14 hands and he can still blow the doors off of our Quarterhorse and half Arab.


----------



## tiffrmcoy

Celeste, I had a friend like once she would always mock my mares small size she had a huge 16.2 Appendix and when we rode together we looked so funny I had to look up at her but I let her ride my mare one day because she was totally convinced she could handle my small Arab and she got scared saying she was "crazy" and never mocked me again after that!

And EnduranceLover I have have to agree with you the smallest one do have the bigger hearts <3 

BlooBabe sorry to hear your ride went so bad for you and sorry for your loss too, I know the feeling of loosing a beloved horse, but then again happy you found PB a good home! I'm glad to see that your toying with the idea of getting another horse (They're amazing creatures, as I'm sure you already know) Stay positive!!!


----------



## Oreos Girl

Sorry about your ride Bloo. I understand in taking time. I don't have any experience with horses, but with dogs, I am a firm believer in getting one sooner than later.


----------



## liltuktuk

Endurancelover, I'm jealous of your sun! Glad to see it does still exist. I thin we're supposed to get sun here tomorrow, figures on the day I have to go to work.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste

Bloo, I am so sorry that you had a bad ride. The horse that you had is a hard act to follow. You can find another horse and I think you should look for one. It will take time to develop the relationship that you had with him, but it can happen.

DIL and I rode to the creek today. Those of you up north are going to hate us, but it was 67 degrees and the sun was shining. That is a huge improvement over last weeks 10 degree day!

We rode 5.4 miles. The girls were good and the weather was perfect. I would think that we had died and gone to heaven except for the little aches and pains from riding. Beautiful day!!

*20.5 miles*


----------



## greentree

Bloobabe, I am sorry that you didn't have a good ride! Some horse will need you, and steal your heart, so just be open to the signs. 

Yes, EL6 and Celeste, we are green!! It is just raining here, and I am canceling my vet appointment in the morning. My vet does not have a barn, and we are going to X-ray Magnolia's feet to see if she just has thin soles, or what. 

Nancy


----------



## QOS

Loved all the pictures! Any, that snow is gorgeous but so glad I don't have to shovel it!

So jealous of those getting out for a ride!!! It rained today so no riding. Honey Darling Precious picked up his new truck Friday afternoon. He is getting new leather seats in it Tuesday and he is having surgery on Tuesday so it should be a busy day. :shock: removing a cyst from his thigh that is bothering him. 

My cousin Kellie came Saturday to move my trailer to the driveway. Barry actually drove her huge duelly and backed it onto the driveway. He got a good look at her hitch and is impressed that it can drop down into the truck to be hidden. I guess we will get the hitch this week. Going to spend time this week FINALLY getting my trailer cleaned up and curtains made. 

The credit union called AGAIN and now they want it reweighed and inspected. I told her it has an inspection sticker that is good through April. Kellie said she has never had to have hers inspected. I understand it is a fairly new law and hasn't really been enforced. Do y'all have your trailers inspected yearly? I have taken mine to be serviced to make sure brakes work but good grief, I check it every time I haul it to make sure the lights are working! 

My boys were happy campers today. Biscuit is filthy but was glad to get a few carrots and so was Sarge. Hoping to ride next weekend.


----------



## greentree

When I left Texas, there was no trailer inspection. Here in Kentucky, my trailer doesn't even have to have a PLATE!! No vehicle inspections, either. Do you have a certificate of origin from the manufacturer? 

I got the ENTIRE barn cleaned out yesterday while it was raining! DH drove the tractor, I shoveled into the bucket. Then, I brought the horses in . By that time, the wind had picked up, and the temp dropped a bit, and they were lined up in front of a small cedar tree to block the wind!! They used to use Debbie Belle as a windbreak, she was WAY better that a cedar tree, lol!!

Guess I better call the vet and cancel my appt., no WAY I can get my trailer up the icy hill.

Nancy


----------



## phantomhorse13

I feel like I may never ride again..

Weather was stunning on Saturday (38, not windy, peeks of sun) and I was stuck inside at work!! :evil: Saturdays are meant to be half days (meaning home by 2), but we had several emergencies come in so I didn't actually get home until 5.. 

Yesterday we got wind and rain and yet again the temperature dropped, so everything is frozen in a fresh layer of ice. And true to pattern, it's now snowing teenie, tiny flakes, with 2-3 inches expected. Doesn't sounds like it would be bad, but on top of the ice it's wicked. I am doing the snow dance in hopes of getting like 4 inches, so it would pack and have traction. 

Then the best of all: "a big mess" is coming tomorrow night! As of right now they are calling for 6-8 inches of snow, which i would actually welcome as that would be rideable.. but storm is supposed to end in ice/freezing rain, maybe up to an inch of ice. :shock: Time to move south..


----------



## Celeste

It is all that groundhog's fault...........


----------



## phantomhorse13

Celeste said:


> It is all that groundhog's fault...........


I don't know that its actually Phil's fault..

Not sure how many of you see the groundhog footage on your local news, but if you look closely, it was actually RAINING in Punxsutawney (which is up here in PA) Sunday morning, so there is no way in hell Phil saw his shadow unless the one caused by the camera lights counts!!

And really, with his wonderful 39% accuracy rate, saying its 6 more weeks of winter makes an early spring more likely.. I wish!!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Well, we are finally getting some more winter here in AZ-some ran & snow is predicted a couple of times this week-we'll see. Of course, just after I moved my hay out of the tack room to a 3-sided shed, might have to get doors on sooner than I wanted to. Otherwise-tarp time.

Bloo babe-sorry about that strange ride-hope you are feeling ok. I do hope you can start looking around for another good riding horse-sometimes it takes awhile to find one you really like, but I was lucky to find two great mares w/in a month of each other, so I don't look anymore, as two is just right now-I used to like having four, & when I was breeding & showing I had eight, but I'm older & wiser now & horse keeping has become more expensive.

QOS-no problem w/trailers here-we can get a permanent plate ( $129) & the plate belongs to us, which we can then put on another trailer, I believe, although there may be a time constraint. In CA, the "permanent" plate was good for five years.


----------



## Celeste

Apparently the southern groundhog, General Beauregard Lee, disagreed with Punxsutawney Phil. The general predicted an early spring. Since he resides in Georgia, could it be that both are correct? Georgia spring will come earlier than Pennsylvania spring?

Rival groundhogs differ on winter forecasts | www.ajc.com


----------



## liltuktuk

Glad I got a ride in over the weekend, everything's covered in ice now and they're calling for 6-10 inches of snow tomorrow evening into Wednesday. The snow will be good to cover up the ice at least. 

I fell twice this morning trying to get the trash out to the end of the driveway...good thing none of my neighbors were out, I was swearing up a storm.


----------



## phantomhorse13

"Mom, you never ride us any more!"











But maybe, just _maybe_, I can sneak in a mosey around the property later today if the snow stops before dark, as the footing may be deep enough to have covered the ice!!


----------



## jamesqf

phantomhorse13 said:


> And really, with his wonderful 39% accuracy rate, saying its 6 more weeks of winter makes an early spring more likely.. I wish!!


Early spring? Out here, we just started having winter last week.


----------



## Herosbud

Phantom, It looks frosty!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Herosbud said:


> Phantom, It looks frosty!


Ironically, at 27F and no wind, it feels quite nice seeing as we had single digit temps over the past couple weeks. Not sure how those of you who have those temps normally survive..


But instead of spending all day looking out the window and cursing, I spent the day editing pictures from our Vermont ride (which I finally got copies of from the wonderful friend who took them).




























And finally, photographic evidence of riding those 18 miles and finishing with no girth:










Only 4 more months and we can try it again!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Woohoo, the snow stopped just before dark! Got Dream out for a bareback mosey around the property. Footing was the best its been in a long time, so hoping I can get out tomorrow for a real ride!











Dream in the snow - YouTube


2014 mileage
...
01/13/14 dream 10.03 miles 5.0 mph 29.13 total miles
01/17/14 dream 11.21 miles 5.7 mph 40.34 total miles
02/03/14 dream 1.67 miles 3.4 mph 42.01 total miles


----------



## tiffrmcoy

phantom, love the pics that Vermont ride looked fun! I would love to do endurance riding some day on my Arabs! How you finished without a girth is crazy and I'll never know but thank goodness nothing bad happen.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today was an unexpected treat.. I had planned to spent the morning with the farrier and the afternoon/evening at work.. but the riding gods smiled down upon me and I got to ride instead! The farrier had a truck issue and had to reschedule for next week. Work called and told me not to come in, as people were canceling left and right due to approaching storm #2. I almost cartwheeled out to the barn. :happydance:

Today was the perfect winter riding day. It was 19 when I left the barn, 23 when I got home. The sun was shining and there was very little wind. Yesterday's storm #1 left 4ish inches of snow, so the footing was better than its been in months. I didn't bother with the boots and off we went.




























2014 mileage
...
01/17/14 dream 11.21 miles 5.7 mph 40.34 total miles
02/03/14 dream 1.67 miles 3.4 mph 42.01 total miles
02/04/13 dream 11.57 miles 5.3 mph 53.58 total miles


----------



## liltuktuk

phantomhorse13 said:


> Today was an unexpected treat.. I had planned to spent the morning with the farrier and the afternoon/evening at work.. but the riding gods smiled down upon me and I got to ride instead! The farrier had a truck issue and had to reschedule for next week. Work called and told me not to come in, as people were canceling left and right due to approaching storm #2. I almost cartwheeled out to the barn. :happydance:
> 
> Today was the perfect winter riding day. It was 19 when I left the barn, 23 when I got home. The sun was shining and there was very little wind. Yesterday's storm #1 left 4ish inches of snow, so the footing was better than its been in months. I didn't bother with the boots and off we went.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2014 mileage
> ...
> 01/17/14 dream 11.21 miles 5.7 mph 40.34 total miles
> 02/03/14 dream 1.67 miles 3.4 mph 42.01 total miles
> 02/04/13 dream 11.57 miles 5.3 mph 53.58 total miles



UGH I'm so jealous! We're supposed to be getting our storm tonight...I've been at work all day glaring at the sunshine that just recently went away...

I can't wait for longer days...and sunshine...and not having to dress like an eskimo just to leave the house...

At least I get to leave work early on Thursday to go hold horses while they get their feet trimmed.


----------



## phantomhorse13

liltuktuk said:


> UGH I'm so jealous! We're supposed to be getting our storm tonight...


Yeah, we are getting storm #2 tonight too. How much snow are they expecting up your way? Seems to be more snow, less ice as you go north. What part of WNY are you in?


----------



## Herosbud

Phantom, Nice pictures.........again


----------



## QOS

Dawn, OMG that first picture that shows Dreams red bridle is STUNNING. It looks like a post card!!!

Girl, how on earth did you stay on 18 miles with no girth? LOL I would have been upside down, fell over sideways and ran over by Biscuit. 

It was raining, cold, foggy and dreary today. Barry's surgery went well - little tumor pressing on a nerve is now gone. Hoping he will feel more like riding now.

Called to make an appointment to have the disappearing ball put in his new Tundra. It will go in Friday for the hitch, electric break and wiring to the tune of around $850. Gaaaaaaaa!!! 

I went out to see Biscuit yesterday and rasped his front feet. He can be such a toot about his feet. He was filthy yesterday - mud all over his coat so I took some time to brush him. He looked better but his tail and mane need to be whitened. When spring gets here he will have to have a beauty shop day.


----------



## AnitaAnne

I don't think Dawn & Dream have anything but great pictures! A very photogenic pair 

I am sick as a dog, along with my youngest...tried to ride today before the rain, but almost passed out so went home for a nap. 

After I got up I started trolling for Arab cross geldings...I really need to find Drambuie a nice home so I can get one...there are two really nice ones sort-of in my price range, but one here has to go first :-(


----------



## QOS

So sorry you are sick. Hope you bounce back quickly. 

I hope you can find Drambuie a nice home quickly. What about a horse therapy stable? They are often looking for larger horses. I considered that to rehome Red. Had I not settled him with hubby's best friend's granddaughter he would have gone to Stable Spirit to use for therapy. 

Good luck....and there is a little Arab gelding at our barn that is for sale. He has ran one 25 mile LD. We also have his younger sister - a coming 5 year old that trained at Darolyn Butler's barn in Humble, Texas. She was rode every day 4 and 5 times on trail rides and then she ran a 25 miler and did a great job. I am a tad bit partial to her - I have known her since she was about 4 hours old!!! Very pretty little mare.


----------



## greentree

Well, we would have had a TON of snow....if it had been cold. Instead it rained. And rained. Then, it rained HARD. Now my road is under 6 feet of water, and my neighbor's house looks like a boat floating on a lake. Should be interesting when the sun comes up. 

Most of the horses got their feet done yesterday, and they are stuck in the barn, like 14 un-pottytrained Kindergarteners!! 

Dawn, those pictures are SO pretty! 

Nancy


----------



## liltuktuk

phantomhorse13 said:


> Yeah, we are getting storm #2 tonight too. How much snow are they expecting up your way? Seems to be more snow, less ice as you go north. What part of WNY are you in?


They're calling for 8-12 total by tonight, so far I have 3. So either they're way off or its going to snow like crazy while I'm at work.

I live in a suberb just east of Buffalo. My ponies reside just west of Batavia. I'll be thankful for all the snow we can get at the barn, I was out there last night and everything was a giant sheet of ice.

All the snow will make for some pretty night rides too. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phantomhorse13

QOS said:


> Girl, how on earth did you stay on 18 miles with no girth? LOL I would have been upside down, fell over sideways and ran over by Biscuit.


I have to blame distance-induced insanity, honestly. By that point in the ride, it just seemed like something worth trying, as I didn't think I had enough time to walk the rest on foot in the time limit (and don't know that i was capable of walking all those hills on foot anyway). So it was either try that way and see what happened or quit. The powers that watch over fools and small children were kind to me and it worked. :wink:




liltuktuk said:


> They're calling for 8-12 total by tonight, so far I have 3. So either they're way off or its going to snow like crazy while I'm at work.


First part of the storm here is done. We got something like 8 inches of snow with a touch of freezing rain on top, but not much so I consider us very lucky. Friends in southeast PA got a lot of ice and are now without power, etc. 

Weatherman says we may get another 1-3 of snow this afternoon, so you may indeed be in for a surprise while at work!


----------



## liltuktuk

phantomhorse13 said:


> Weatherman says we may get another 1-3 of snow this afternoon, so you may indeed be in for a surprise while at work!


Well the snow has already picked up, and they issued a special weather statement that we're going to see our heaviest snow between now and 2:00 this afternoon.

Today I am thankful that I am stuck at my desk and not out doing fieldwork like I was last winter. 

I am also thankful for Kerrits wind-pro fleece riding tights that I can pass off as "nice leggings" while wearing with a long sweater and pretend that I'm totally dressed "work appropriate"...


----------



## AnitaAnne

QOS said:


> So sorry you are sick. Hope you bounce back quickly.
> 
> I hope you can find Drambuie a nice home quickly. What about a horse therapy stable? They are often looking for larger horses. I considered that to rehome Red. Had I not settled him with hubby's best friend's granddaughter he would have gone to Stable Spirit to use for therapy.
> 
> Good luck....and there is a little Arab gelding at our barn that is for sale. He has ran one 25 mile LD. We also have his younger sister - a coming 5 year old that trained at Darolyn Butler's barn in Humble, Texas. She was rode every day 4 and 5 times on trail rides and then she ran a 25 miler and did a great job. I am a tad bit partial to her - I have known her since she was about 4 hours old!!! Very pretty little mare.


I am feeling better today, of course it is raining and a workday...

i am going to call the Talladega therapy school to see if they can use him. he may be too tall though. 

i will plan on a road trip to see you and those Arabs! Thanks for the tip


----------



## Zexious

QOS--Biscuit sure does look handsome in purple ;D

I'm ready for this snow to be all melted... 

On another note! I am less than one month from being able to ride, and officially joining this awesome thread!


----------



## any

05.02.2014 - 12km; total: 92,5km










































and short film: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSsH_g_CY4M


----------



## tiffrmcoy

That is A LOT of snow! Broys is gorgeous, I'm so jealous! I've always wanted a draft or a draft cross but Arabs have always seem to find their way to me!

It's been rainy here it hasn't rained today so hopefully after class I can get a short ride in before it gets dark today.


----------



## Zexious

Any-Be careful out there with all that slush D:


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Selena & I haven't ridden outside much this week due to the weather, but we did have a couple great lessons in the indoor--which I totally count towards my conditioning :wink:

A picture of us during our dressage/jumping lesson...as if we didn't feel small enough already!








Hoping to get riding outdoors once all this snow melts and the roads thaw...of course we have a snow day today with 14+ inches...Grrrrrr

*AND*.....30 days until we drive out to pick up my filly! I am BEYOND excited!


----------



## any

*tiffrmcoy* the snow is slowly melting but there is some places where snow drifts are really deep  I'm glad that you like Borys - draft or draft cross isn't popular breed in here if you looking horse for riding :/ 

*Zexious* it wasn't so bad


----------



## tiffrmcoy

EnduranceLover your filly is adorable!

I got to go on a little ride I just rode around in the pasture for bit so I didn't tract my miles but as I was riding around in the back of the pasture my filly decided to join us, I think she's just so used to being ponied that maybe she thought she had to follow us? I've been ponying her since I got her a yr ago:

Warrior Video by tiffrmcoy | Photobucket

(I don't keep her turned out in her halter I was lunging her before I rode and I just left it on her while I was there)


----------



## Herosbud

any, This is too neat to see pictures and a video from Poland! It appears to me that it is winter all over the world.


----------



## QOS

Dawn, you have some serious Moxy!!! What a fantastic rider and shows how smooth Ms. Dreams is.

Great picture Any...way too cold for me!

Amy - you come on over to Texas any time you would like. Here is a picture of Ms. Azizza. I admit being totally partial to her. She was so spunky as a little bitty foal - she was curious about EVERYTHING. 

This is one of the riders from Darolyn Butler's barn. She rode Azizza in a 25 miler. Could she be any cuter?


----------



## Roux

We are getting snow too! So far it is just now sticking - should be interesting to see what is on the ground in the morning. It won't be anything compared to most of you but we have been talking about the horrendous snow storm all day


----------



## any

*QOS* it doesn't looks like but it was quite warm yesterday (about +6°C)


----------



## Oreos Girl

Amy, 6C (43F) is still too cold for us Southerners in the United States. I have decided that I don't really want to ride unless it is at least 10C (50F)


----------



## AnitaAnne

I think this last crop of pictures has been the best ever!! 

I was :rofl: seeing EL6 on her darling Selena in her Dressage class...a bit David & Goliath (and we know how that turned out!!)

The big majestic Borys strutting his stuff in the deep snow looking very much like a Knightly war horse

Tiffrmcoy's sassy little filly determined not to be left behind and miss the fun...

And Denise! What a beautiful Mare! I thought it was Dawn & Dream for a minute they are so...so...well that picture looks straight off of a magazine cover! What a pretty lady!! She looks too fancy for me...

Do you have a picture of the gelding lying around too?

I am headed to bed, scheduled to work again tonight & I have been up for 29hr straight..so tired...


----------



## QOS

I probably have a picture of him somewhere or I could take one. I wouldn't say Azizza is "fancy" - her sire is a gorgeous fellow - a bit of a pill but gorgeous all the same. Her grandsire was the sweetest fellow in the world. Both sire/grandsire won all kids of awards. 

The young lady that rode Azizza said she would make someone a great endurance horse. I am sure she will but right now she is back at Plum Nearly Ranch.

Here is another picture of her...


----------



## AnitaAnne

Denise I am really looking forward to seeing all these nice horses you find! 

That mare is very pretty!


----------



## any

*Oreos Girl *- this photo was taken 26.01.2013 it was about -20C (or even colder) xD and I really don't know what I was thinking when I saddle up my horse for a trail ride that day  I've just remember that it was too cold to wear helmet...


----------



## QOS

Any - brrrrrrrrr - cold!!!!! It was snowing this morning a few miles from me where hubby grew up but within a few hours the sun was shining and it had warmed up some.

Amy - Ms. Jean has been raising straight Egyptian bred Arabians for nearly 40 years. Her old original mare died 2 years ago - she bought her the day she was foaled. Poor old girl was such a sweetie. There have been 3 foals born since I started boarding at the ranch and the gelding Jabarre was 2 years old and was gelded around that time. 

He is beautiful but not as sweet as his sisters. There is Azizza, La Monie and Adiva. Such sweet girls. They are all for sale. One of ranch horses was purchased last year and moved to Atlanta. I have pictures of Shalome on my blog and the other mare Sababba too. LOL I don't own an Arabian but am around them all the time. They are such sweet horses.

I went out to see my horses yesterday and they both hit a dead run to get to me...I always laugh when they come running - nothing like 2000 lbs of horse flesh pounding the ground to get to you! I had to kiss them up.


----------



## liltuktuk

I took Amira out for a "trail ride" yesterday after her feet were trimmed. Mostly we just wandered around the corn fields. The 8-ish inches of snow we got definitely helped with the footing. I was able to canter her in a few places, she was loving it. When I went to pull her out of it she had to let out a few "bucks" just for good measure, because of all the snow I think she only got her big butt a foot off the ground.

On the way back we passed the back corn field where my friends gelding had given her some issues earlier in the day. She said there were a lot of crows and he was acting really tense, I figured something was dying or had died. Amira didn't get overly tense but she kept raising her head up and then sniffing in that direction. Then she'd look back at me as if to say "Can't you smell that woman?! Somethings dead over there, which means the "wolves" are probably out and they're going to get me next. So take me back to the barn and give me my dinner!" We don't actually have wolves in our area...but Amira seems to think we do.

We ended up doing about a mile, so I'm at 30.5 miles so far for the year with her. No pictures, my hands were way to cold to operate a phone.


----------



## Zexious

Any-Gah D: Looks sooo cold xD


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Gorgeous mare Denise! Some day I will have another grey...I find them so unique. 

Not much riding going on here...roads are too slippery and the indoor is packed full of lessons throughout the day. Selena is as sassy as ever with all this time off :shock:

This morning was BEAUTIFUL so I spent 4 hours at the barn cleaning and doing some maintenance. So peaceful & relaxing. When I left this morning the sunrise was just amazing...so I took a picture for you all...this is Vermont as pure as it gets.


----------



## Celeste

DH and I rode on our property today. The girls were very good. It was 50 degrees and the sun was shining. It was very muddy, but we were fine since we only walked and trotted. We saw some deer and they just raised their heads and looked at them. At one point they got very wary. They wanted to stop, but reluctantly went on. It was obvious that they heard something in the woods. As we were riding back, in that same spot, there were fresh coyote tracks. No wonder the horses thought we were insane to want to keep going. 2.7 miles today. 
*23.2 miles total*


----------



## Herosbud

Celeste, 50 degrees - How sweet is that! Our weatherman is not so generous.


----------



## Celeste




----------



## any

08.02.2014 - 11km; total: 103,5km


----------



## quinn

^^is that GREEN grass in the 1st pic?? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste

DH and I rode the same 2.7 mile trail that we rode yesterday. It was 60 degrees and it helped me remember why I love the south. Beautiful day!! We could hear somebody target shooting off in the woods; DH is calling around to try and be sure it was somebody that was supposed to be there. They were really making a lot of noise. The horses pretty much ignored them. They were perfect except for that my horse bolted off into an unrequested canter for a few strides. I never did figure out what spooked her. Abby was totally unbothered by it and The Princess pulled right in. I just looked at my last year’s record, and I am ahead of where I was then.

*25.9 total*


----------



## AnitaAnne

Very sad news...two horses were killed about a mile from my barn (tues nite/wens morning), and I think more were shot. They were cute Halflingers named Penny and Twinkle, and Penny's owner was a 7 yr old little girl. There are 4 other ponies n horses in the pasture, I don't know how or why they were spared. 

I heard three loud gunshots this morning a little after 7 am, I hope I don't hear about more horses hurt. 

The same morning (wens) 2 deer were found in town, and last week several goats were shot on the other side of the county, and some sheep a few days before the goats. 

Police think it is different people, I'm not so sure and I am very worried about my horses! 

I am suddenly thankful to have Drambuie, because since he came I have been putting the horses up at night to save the pasture from overgrazing. Putting them in the barn may have saved their life...

However, in summertime I usually put them up during the day and turn them out at night, but now I am scared to do that. 

I rode Chivas a little over 3 miles today. The weather was absolutely beautiful! We didn't go very fast because Chivas is out of shape and my left knee is swollen up. I put a brace on it, but still could not really use that leg on him. I was grateful to have a gaited horse to ride, cause I don't think I could have posted for long either! Mounting and dismounting was rough. I just wish I knew what I did to it.

Today 3.1 miles, 3.2 mph, top speed 9.2 gaiting, no canter today
YTD 6.4 miles (I am going for the turtle award again, dangit)


----------



## EnduranceLover6

AnitaAnne said:


> Very sad news...two horses were killed about a mile from my barn (tues nite/wens morning), and I think more were shot. They were cute Halflingers named Penny and Twinkle, and Penny's owner was a 7 yr old little girl. There are 4 other ponies n horses in the pasture, I don't know how or why they were spared.
> 
> I heard three loud gunshots this morning a little after 7 am, I hope I don't hear about more horses hurt.
> 
> The same morning (wens) 2 deer were found in town, and last week several goats were shot on the other side of the county, and some sheep a few days before the goats.
> 
> Police think it is different people, I'm not so sure and I am very worried about my horses!
> 
> I am suddenly thankful to have Drambuie, because since he came I have been putting the horses up at night to save the pasture from overgrazing. Putting them in the barn may have saved their life...
> 
> However, in summertime I usually put them up during the day and turn them out at night, but now I am scared to do that.
> 
> I rode Chivas a little over 3 miles today. The weather was absolutely beautiful! We didn't go very fast because Chivas is out of shape and my left knee is swollen up. I put a brace on it, but still could not really use that leg on him. I was grateful to have a gaited horse to ride, cause I don't think I could have posted for long either! Mounting and dismounting was rough. I just wish I knew what I did to it.
> 
> Today 3.1 miles, 3.2 mph, top speed 9.2 gaiting, no canter today
> YTD 6.4 miles (I am going for the turtle award again, dangit)


Uggggh, how awful


----------



## Celeste

Amy, that settles it. We need to find you a place close to me. 

I can't imagine anybody shooting horses down here; not because our people are nicer, but because they know people will shoot back. Oh, wait a minute; you live in Alabama. I bet they are the same way up there.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> Amy, that settles it. We need to find you a place close to me.
> 
> I can't imagine anybody shooting horses down here; not because our people are nicer, but because they know people will shoot back. Oh, wait a minute; you live in Alabama. I bet they are the same way up there.


Absolutely folks will shoot back here in 'Bama...that is why the stinking skunks waited until ppl were in bed to kill those poor horses. I hate to think of the pain the poor trusting souls suffered. Penny was shot once in the hear & once in the hindquarter, Twinkle was shot three times in her side. 

The owner is a very big attorney around here, so if (when?) the perps are caught they will pay big for what they did!


----------



## AnitaAnne

*head* not hear


----------



## QOS

awwwww...Amy, that turns my stomach to hear that someone would deliberately shoot a horse. I hope they catch this idiot - dang...I think you can still hang a horse thief in Texas :evil: :twisted:

Celeste, glad you got out and about.

Any - so pretty!!! 

Barry got the electric brake installed on the new Tundra....unfortunately, one of the workers put a rachet wrench on his back bumper and then lowered the tailgate. Dented and scratched a less than 1 week old truck because this actually happened Thursday :-x Hubby was NOT amused. They are going to repair/replace it. 

The lights are not working properly on the little trailer - we think it is actually the plug part. We will have to haul truck/trailer up there Tuesday - hubby will call Monday about it. The brakes aren't working on it either. LOL what a comedy of errors. We did haul it to the ranch. Biscuit and Sarge started to walk up until Biscuit saw US get out of the truck. His thought bubble said "oh...new truck...new trailer...same people...ugh...not for me folks" and turned around and walked off.

We got Sarge and loaded his little fuzzy hinny up and hauled just down the road a bit. We came back and Biscuit was standing in the little corral waiting on Sarge. I closed the gate and haltered him. He loaded right up - but his back hoof slipped off the stepup but he just quietly picked up his butt and into the trailer. It is too tight of a fit with the saddle area to get in there to unload him. I closed the gate for a few minutes and then opened the door and told him to back up - he quietly came out. Sarge a little quicker - he always does though. 

We really need to put miles on the truck before really hauling it so dang...what could we do but go to Galveston for dinner? We had dinner in a very nice restaurant watching the waves come in and then headed home.

Going riding tomorrow and can't wait! Happy trails everyone~


----------



## Darrin

QOS said:


> Barry got the electric brake installed on the new Tundra....unfortunately, one of the workers put a rachet wrench on his back bumper and then lowered the tailgate. Dented and scratched a less than 1 week old truck because this actually happened Thursday :-x Hubby was NOT amused. They are going to repair/replace it.


That right there is a hanging offense in my book!


----------



## jamesqf

QOS said:


> Barry got the electric brake installed on the new Tundra....unfortunately, one of the workers put a rachet wrench on his back bumper and then lowered the tailgate. Dented and scratched a less than 1 week old truck because this actually happened Thursday :-x


Sheesh. It can be shiny and dent-free, or it can be a truck.


----------



## Darrin

jamesqf said:


> Sheesh. It can be shiny and dent-free, or it can be a truck.


If I accidently put a dent in my truck I beat myself up over it. If someone else puts a dent in my truck I want to kill them. Yeah feces happens but in no way do I want to hasten it with carelessness. FYI, I both use my truck and get compliments all the time about how nice of looking older truck it is. Little things like carefully lifting stuff over the sides instead of tossing something over the rail without looking make a difference that add up over the years.


----------



## Celeste

Darrin said:


> If I accidently put a dent in my truck I beat myself up over it. If someone else puts a dent in my truck I want to kill them. Yeah feces happens but in no way do I want to hasten it with carelessness. FYI, I both use my truck and get compliments all the time about how nice of looking older truck it is. Little things like carefully lifting stuff over the sides instead of tossing something over the rail without looking make a difference that add up over the years.


Remind me not to borrow your truck.........:lol:


----------



## Darrin

Celeste said:


> Remind me not to borrow your truck.........:lol:


No worries, I also don't let others drive it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste

DIL and I went for a short ride today. 2.5 miles. We would have gone farther, but we had the same issue that we had yesterday even though we rode in a totally different place. Men target shooting. The horses were fine, but I couldn’t be sure of what direction they were shooting. Is there an impending zombie apocalypse that we haven’t heard about?

*28.4 total
*


----------



## Roux

Hey everyone! I rode on Friday and am catching up with everyone's news!

When my mom was a kid her dad's mare Reddy Gal was shot while grazing in pasture in the middle of the day. They never found out who or why, it was really sad and I think was the turning point in him getting out of the horse business. I am not much of a hunter and I don't particularly enjoy killing things in general so I am also in the camp about just not understanding WHY shoot a horse. I feel so bad for that little girl that is hard.

On Friday I tried out the new App I downloaded for my Galexy S4, I don't remember who recommended Endomondo, but thank you! It is so easy to use and I can read it better in the sunlight then the other one I was using. 

So Roux and I did 7.58 miles on Friday. 
*Year to date: 41.78 miles! *

But I will be honest it was a little bit of a rough ride. The combination of the warm weather friskies and the two week break for bad weather turned Roux in to a bad pony!  I told my mom he was auditioning for the kill barn he made me so frustrated. It took us 28 min to go our first mile! UGH!!! The problem is that to get to the open trails we have to start out on several really narrow ditch banks and they are not a great place for training, spinning or spooking etc. 
First thing out of the box Roux spooked after I mounted but before I had my right foot in the stirrup, it wasn't terrible but looking back it was a foreshadowing. So we get going and are going along the same way as we always do and Roux gets majorly upset about walking by a pasture of other horses. He wasn't rearing or bucking at first but he kept trying to BACK UP into THE DITCH! It took me forever to get him past. And as soon as we got past the horses in the pasture charged the fence and sent poor Roux into a panic. Because it was so slippery from the mud and snow and the backing into the ditch and Roux's snorting I got off and walked a few paces and made Roux do circles on the ground until his attention was back on me and then we continued. After that he was great and we had a good ride 

Some NM "winter" shots!
This is NOT the narrow ditch- I will try to remember to get a pic of that soon. This is the flood control from the river and it is very wide.









Snow on the top of the Mountains:









Roux rolling when we got back:









Lastly I got a cute pic of Gus eating dinner when we got back:


----------



## QOS

Darren, I think you are my husband's twin. Barry just traded in his '07 Tundra and it freaking well looked brand new. People were always amazed that it was on '07. 

My Rav is an 07. LOL It isn't near as pristine as Barry's truck - wooptee doo - but I don't spend the time cleaning mine like he does!! He is that way with his Harley - but his horse? I told him he should be ashamed at how Sarge looks. Sarge looks great when he sheds out but he certainly doesn't groom his horse like he does his truck. He is taking it to be repaired - actually, I think he is having a new tailgate put on it. I hope he has it replaced because OMG he will never quit kvetching about it. OMG he still has the original PIC he got with his guitar when he was 12 and he is 59 years old. Do we have a rolling eyes emoticon? 

Barry went out ahead of me to hook his truck up to the Brenderup. The wiring in the truck is correct - the Brenderup works just fine. I told him lock Biscuit in the corral - when he sees hooking up of trailers he takes off. I got to the barn and Biscuit is NOT in the corral :evil: He is standing outside of it. Barry said he wouldn't come in the corral even with carrots and Sarge going in. Surprisingly, I walked up to him with me in the corral and handed him a treat. I walked around and up to him and petted him and shook the treat bucket and he followed me into the corral.  I was thrilled. He has been a PITA to catch since last February. I was so proud of him today.

I met my cousin at Tyrrell to ride and we made 7.7 miles today. We saw an otter swimming in the bog area - lots of pretty birds. It was misting for a while but other than that it was a lovely ride - not hot, not cold. Just nice. I did have to dismount when I dropped my crop. I put Biscuit on a sloping area that went down to a ditch. I had to stretch my left foot to get it into the stirrup and pushed off - OMG it was HARD to pull myself up into the saddle but was so proud when I did. Was much harder than mounting on the mounting block but so glad I was able to get back on! I start physical therapy tomorrow and I am hoping that my walking improves. I am sick to death of being crippled! 

LOL later I went to sit on the mounting step while we ate lunch and I didn't sit on the middle and went to wiggle over and DANG - I fell over like a ton of bricks. Thank God it was just my cousin there. I would have never lived that down. I just can't move fast enough to catch myself from falling over!!!f

Oh yeah, my cousin told me after I had arrived this morning that her hubby texted my hubby and was going over to help him with the brakes on the new trailer. It wasn't wired properly but since they are both electricians it is now! They also said I would probably need a brake job this summer. :-x


----------



## gunslinger

I know it's hard to understand, but some people shoot animals just to watch them die. That's the only explanation I can think of for this type of behavior. I guess some shoot other people for the same reason.

It would be heart breaking for me.......stupid, evil [email protected]:-(

Read my signature line....


----------



## liltuktuk

Good riding weekend for me finally! Saturday we trailered over to a nearby state park and did a 13 mile ride. The ponies seemed to think there was only one speed....fast! We ran into some snowmobilers, but the horses didn't care and everyone was mostly polite.

Sunday we just mosied around in the woods. I ponied Maverick and he was a well behaved little gentleman. Sampson my 4 year old chow/am staff/? mix came along. His short little legs aren't great for running in the snow, but he still had a ball.

So with Amira I'm up to 45 miles for the year so far.


----------



## AnitaAnne

gunslinger said:


> I know it's hard to understand, but some people shoot animals just to watch them die. That's the only explanation I can think of for this type of behavior. I guess some shoot other people for the same reason.
> 
> It would be heart breaking for me.......stupid, evil [email protected]:-(
> 
> Read my signature line....


I am afraid it is a situation where the shooter(s) increase their game, first sheep, then goats, then horses, then people???
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tiffrmcoy

AnitaAnne that is really horrible news I can't imagine why someone would do that.

QOS I've also heard hanging is still in the law books here in Texas for horse theft I was talking to my grandpa the other day about it and he said he thinks it's still in there because I was talking to him about getting my horses freeze branded because there were 4 horses and a trailer stolen not far from my barn at another boarding stable

Anyhoo I took my filly on her first solo ride yesterday just me and her she did really well she spooked twice, once at some kids kicking a soccer ball (or football depending on where you live) and the other time a really rude guy to put it nicely sped past us and revved up his engine and his muffler back fired and she went to crow hopping thankfully I didn't get hurt and we were both fine, some people can be some real "meanies" sometimes and have absolutely no respect for others it really makes me mad when people don't have respect horses on the road or near the street. I should of gotten his licence plate number but by the time I got Warrior settled down he was gone. I rode her 2.57 miles.

*18.92 miles total*

Here's a little video I took I didn't take any pics this was when she spooked at the kids playing soccer (or football)

Wars Solo Ride Video by tiffrmcoy | Photobucket


----------



## QOS

tiffrmccoy those are the folks I wish bad $3x on !!! :twisted: Not wishing evil on them...injury or death...:shock: :lol: just a little bit of Karma


----------



## phantomhorse13

So very sorry to hear about the horses down the road Amy. I can only hope that someone catches the person(s) responsible and has some time to work them over really well before the cops get there to arrest them. No excuse for shooting a horse or goat or sheep or any other animal just for the hell of it.

I finally got back in the saddle today!! No pictures because it was so cold the phone shut itself off as soon as I took it out of my pocket. :shock: Our weather is still miserable (it was 20F with a real feel of 2 when I was riding) and the ice we got the other day not only didn't melt, but we got another couple inches of snow on top of it yesterday. My wonderful DH took the skid loader out earlier today and made a path in the snow around our property and the neighbor's. Not very exciting to go around in circles, but certainly better than nothing!

I rode Dream and ponied Sultan. Sultan was a bit of a twit, wanting to go super fast the first lap and then sulking the second when we realized we were indeed going around in the same circles. I think Dream was worried I was going to make her walk the whole time again (same route I took when she was doing her rehab rides), but all things considered, they were both very good.


2014 mileage
...
02/04/13 dream 11.57 miles 5.3 mph 53.58 total miles
02/10/13 dream w/sultan 5.54 miles 6.4 mph 59.12 total miles


----------



## LeynaProof

Well I can add another 50 mile finish to the books for Dare and me. That was his 2nd 50 miler and he did great! We finished in 12th place with a ride time of 5 hours and 21 minutes.  He did it all by himself, without a buddy. 

The 1st picture is the day before the ride
2nd and 3rd picture is during the 1st loop
4th picture is our 4 way tie at the finish 
and 5th picture is of Dare after it was all over

I think he looks pretty good after his 2nd 50 miler. 

He did good with his mounting issue, he was very nervous at the start. It was cold and raining so I had to wear a rain jacket and he did not like the sound it made but he got over it. Haha!


----------



## Roux

I had a nice ride with Gus today. But I lost one of his easy boots  
Hopefully I can find it tomorrow! 

Roux: 41.78
Gus: 9.21
*Total 50.9*


----------



## Herosbud

Anita, That is sad scary stuff! I hope they catch them. I wonder if it could be some sort of pay back??? I think I would keep mine close to the barn for awhile even though the horses wouldn't like it.


----------



## any

11.02.2014 - 11,5km; total: 115km


----------



## Zexious

^My horse thinks cows are the funniest thing. Cute pics! <3


----------



## Herosbud

Any, What breed of cattle do you have in Poland - for the most part.


----------



## Roadyy

What some people find to do for their entertainment is so disgusting and unimaginable to the more humane side of society. I hope the law is able to stop them before they go to far.




Ok peoples, I am looking good for this year for riding. My wife finally got her background clearance back so she went back to work at the daycare today. That means that I can afford to take most every other Saturday off. Which means I can haul the horses about a mile down the road where there is 2500 acres available to me for riding... My dually should be up and running by the end of the month. I am calling the vet tomorrow to set up the appointment to have their annual shots,Coggins, teeth floating and all out checkup done then it is on like donkey king!!!!

I am so pumped and looking forward to this year of riding. I have been hard at house work getting as much of the projects done before this all takes place. Almost done pressure washing around the pool then some other minor things that can be done through the week after work. 


Yep, Mrs. Celeste I am coming for you and your mileage, ma'am. lol


----------



## Roadyy

Donkey Kong! darned auto correct bites another one. lmbo


----------



## any

Herosbud said:


> Any, What breed of cattle do you have in Poland - for the most part.


I'm not sure if I'm right person for ask about that  
I could be wrong but if you mean the breed reared 'for meat' - I think probably the most common ones: Aberdeen Angus, Hereford, Limousine /there is also a lot of mix/
dairy cattle: Holstein-Friesian, Simental, Polska-czerwona, Montbeliarde, Jersey 

by the way(almost the same place as on photos ):


----------



## QOS

It is on like Donkey King! Love that Roaddy!!! ahahahahahaha that gave me a real laugh!!!

Glad you are getting ready to ride. I just washed out the new trailer - it must have a leaky door in the back. It had rain water in the back or maybe it leaks up at the little vent on top. Who know? I will have to find out though!!


----------



## Roadyy

I guess the Donkey King suits us here better anyways doesn't it. lmbo!!!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

LP Dare is looking so good! He is soooooooo much improved from that fearful horse you started with! Congrats to you both!

Donkey King Roaddy, I'm in on this race


----------



## Roux

I forgot to mention that I did my miles in my Close Contact saddle yesterday... that was a good workout! lol

I am off to find (hopefully) our missing boot, wish me luck!

Roaddy why do you have to trailer that first mile? Traffic?


----------



## Herosbud

Any, They look just like Missouri cows. In fact no one would believe that your video was from Poland. Thanks. The Russians are getting in to the beef cattle business now and are advertizing for ranch managers here in the U.S.. They have plenty of real estate to graze them on.


----------



## Roadyy

Roux, I'm actually in the city limits, riding from the property isn't a good idea if I'm trying to stay under the radar with having them at the house.

LP, I have to agree with others about the amazing progress you have made with Dare. Congrats!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Hope everyone who is in the path of the current storm gets through without difficulty. Hearing about ice and power outages always makes me cringe. Hope everyone and their critters are safe and warm!


----------



## Oreos Girl

So far, I am far enough south all I am getting is rain, though it was icing at my house this morning as I left. I live in a valley and it is typically 6 degrees colder than town.

The joys of having an unmixed herd and this weather. So the new horse is shivering and I don't have a blanket that will fit her. I do have a barn to put her into but it is in the boys pasture. Also with the great amount of rain we are getting, her pasture will flood if it isn't already. So I let it get more light this morning and went and got her. She didn't want to put the halter on because either she is so cold her ears hurt, or because I look like an alien with a big poncho on. Got the whip and told the boys that I had it as they came close. Of course she is behind me and is like, do I go with you, that is a whip. So I got her into the corral, closed out the guys. Lead her over to the barn with her snorting the whole way and me trying to loose my muck boots with ever step as the mud is over ankle deep. I get her locked into the barn. The boys can't get close to her because I locked the corral beside the barn. The only problem is that is where their water trough is in the corral, but there is standing water every where (and Oreo likes to drink from the mud puddles anyway because it is closer to the hay anyway). And I still made it to work on time. I get off at noon because of the storm today.


----------



## Oreos Girl

I want to ride this weekend. Remember the joys of owning a horse.


----------



## greentree

Y'all are really getting out there and RIDING!!! 

Here is what I did yesterday....there was a LOT of snow just a few miles up the raod, so we hauled the Mennonite Morgan up there and used the fairgrounds to drive! This is the first time I have ever driven a sleigh in snow!

Nancy


----------



## Herosbud

Oreos Girl, I worry about my horses being out in the snow and rain so I like to set them up with the option of being in or out. They choose out every time! They will be standing there with icicles hanging on them. I guess I don't speak horse! I do worry more about a cold rain than I do snow however. Stay warm.


----------



## Oreos Girl

And when I had the two boys, they had the option of going into the barn to get out of the rain. They never chose it. I guess April (the new girl) doesn't have as much fat but she is cold. None of my blankets are small enough for her. She is tiny compared to the giant of Oreo (who is only 15 hands). We got released early and she has stopped shivering now that she is locked into the barn.


----------



## tiffrmcoy

greentree that is an amazing picture! I want to learn to drive so bad!

Oreos girl I'm getting a lot of rain too, it sucks.

My poor girls caught a little cold from this crazy weather all 4 mares have runny nose that are out in the pasture which is horrible because we planned to take my mare Beebe and my friends mare to the beach this weekend so we're hoping they feel better by then!


----------



## gunslinger

We've got snow flakes coming down the size of buttermilk biscuits....it switched to rain for about 30 minutes but now back to snow....the roads are still clear but most everyone is staying put for now...

I don't think the horses care one way or the other....they're happy at their hay ring....my guess is they'll be standing at the gate about dark. During this kind of weather I can tell they appreciate a dry stall, clean shavings, good feed, and a couple of flakes of hay.....


----------



## jamesqf

Herosbud said:


> Oreos Girl, I worry about my horses being out in the snow and rain so I like to set them up with the option of being in or out. They choose out every time! They will be standing there with icicles hanging on them.


You have to remember that their ancestors spent millions of years evolving to deal with life in the northern latitudes (with Ice Ages, even ). You, OTOH, are decended from relatively recent immigrants from tropical Africa, who'd invented clothes.

Even more so with dogs. Most of them will happily roll around in the snow, even (like my younger dog) happily swim after ducks in an icy pond, and do other things that'd leave humans hospitalized with hypothermia.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Rain, rain, rain here too, maybe some snow mixed in, but it will be warm tomorrow, and I am off work tonight, so other than feeding early, we should be fine. I hope. 

I hope everyone stays warm and no loss of power or water! 

Greentree, I love to drive but haven't ever driven a sleigh, how was it? I would think a hidden rock could make for a bumpy ride! Do you have another picture of your Morgan? 

I have some horses that like to be tucked into their stall, and others who don't. Chivas always has his head looking out the window, but his previous owner kept him stalled 24/7. He hated that! 

I had a shetland pony that was the opposite, she hated being stalled up, but would stick her head inside the barn and leave the rest outside. Then I had a Arab/Percheron gelding that loved his blanket, and would stick his head out for me to slide it on! He hated the cold and was happiest when it was about 80 degrees. He loved being tucked into a nice warm stall with a pile of hay. If is was colder than 40 degrees, he would really give me a wild ride...think Arab spook with the power of a draft...and a buck that'd send me 30 feet away...I had time to think of many things as I was summersaulting through the air :shock:

Baby says goodbye RIP 1998-2012


----------



## Herosbud

Greentree, A great picture! How did you haul the sleigh? When I had my cart I was using a bumper pull so I would put the cart in the truck and pull the horses in the trailer. With a gooseneck that eliminates that option.
One of the things that totally surprised me about driving a horse was how much you had to drive them. I was always steering them even on a road. Not hard but I always had to keep a little pressure on to keep them on a straight path. My wife and I would put a picnic lunch on the running board along with a chunk of hay and then go spend a day on the river. Great fun!


----------



## Herosbud

Anita, That is a sad picture.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Herosbud said:


> Anita, That is a sad picture.


I'm sorry :-( I miss that silly boy...he had a big heart and personality plus...

This is his last ride in the Brenderup


----------



## Celeste

What was the story on him Amy? What happened?


----------



## greentree

AnitaAnne, it was noisier than I imagined! I stayed on paths that had tire tracks, because you cannot tell a ditch when they are filled with snow....and I stayed off the soccer field, because I KNOW he would have pooped right in the middle!!

It was lovely and smooth on the fresh snow. A little scary when it slid kinda sideways going around corners. FUN, though!

Nancy


----------



## gunslinger

Celeste said:


> What was the story on him Amy? What happened?


Same thing I was wondering.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> What was the story on him Amy? What happened?


Degenerative bone disease of the fetlock, eventually the tendon totally detatched...inoperable r/t bone loss of the fetlock. The vet said we could "make him comfortable for a few months". I didn't think that was best for him and would only delay the inevitable. 

He was too energetic to be a calm cripple, I could ride that horse all day and he'd never get tired. Lots of stamina, and strong lungs. I bought him as an untrained, unmanageable 3yr old from the breeder. 

The first time I lunged him after bringing him home he reared up and came at me pawing the air...we had a "come-to-Jesus" talk and he quickly realized he couldn't intimidate me! After that, we developed a very close bond, and really were partners. When we had differences of opinions, most of the time i got to make the final decision, but not always! You know that licky thing that horses are suposed to do to show submission? Baby never did that to anyone :wink:


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> AnitaAnne, it was noisier than I imagined! I stayed on paths that had tire tracks, because you cannot tell a ditch when they are filled with snow....and I stayed off the soccer field, because I KNOW he would have pooped right in the middle!!
> 
> It was lovely and smooth on the fresh snow. A little scary when it slid kinda sideways going around corners. FUN, though!
> 
> Nancy


Sounds like great fun! Maybe thats why sleighbells came about, to drownout the noise...


----------



## Celeste

That is so sad Amy.


----------



## AnitaAnne

I might add, because Baby intimidated his owner/breeder, even though she raised TB/Percheron crosses & Anglo/Arabs, (Baby was an accidental breeding) his feet were never taken care of. When I bought him, his toes were curled up and I couldn't really judge his gaits. 

I am possitive the lack of hoof care growing up was detrimental to his health. He was under the care of a superior lameness vet from the time i purchased him, but even with careful management, I had been unable to ride him for the last two years of his life.


----------



## Roux

Baby was a beautiful boy! Lovely but I agree heart breaking photo. 

On another note... I didn't find the boot. Maybe when I ride tomorrow or Friday I will find it.


----------



## QOS

awww. Amy, bless his little heart. That is so sad. So sorry for your loss of your horse. 

Well, fellow trail riders, I went for my first physical therapy today. It was really an assessment. I told nice little PT fellow the whole story of how I came to be all ate up with the body rot and why I was digressing some.

He said that horseback riding was probably THE BEST thing I could be doing to rehab my particular issues. He liked that I was back to walking in the water and said that was good but riding was even better so now, just call my boy Dr. Biscuit. He said my muscles in my legs were excellent but that the nerve issue may never get 100% better which I have always known. We are going to work on strengthening and balance basically with dance steps  and playing what sounds to me like Twister. :lol: He said that he now refers TBI (Traumatic Brain Injury) people to equine therapy at Stable Spirit. Those are very nice ladies and are doing a great job.  

He said to ride as much as possible and of course, use good sense when doing so. He pressed on the area where I had surgery and that was a little tender. He said I had some muscle atrophy there. He said riding causes people to have good posture and that I had good posture. I told him I was always sway backed and if I didn't sit/stand straight that my back would kill me. :shock:

He said my problem started long ago and not when I pitched over Biscuit almost 2 years ago. That was just the icing on the cake so to speak. Hoping to get better and I am going to spend the weekend with Dr. Biscuit and hope to get in quiet a few miles up at Ebenezer this weekend. 

Happy Trails...er....therapy everyone. If anyone gives y'all flack over riding...just tell them the doctor ordered this therapy!


----------



## Roux

Yay for Dr. Biscuit!

My horses have PhDs too but I think in psychiatry or psychology


----------



## QOS

Biscuit certainly has one in psychology. He earned it listening to all of my tales!


----------



## gunslinger

Wow. Got lots of white stuff on the ground. Many limbs down and my cable is down. We've got about 8 inches here, just a few miles north of Chattanooga.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## liltuktuk

For once we're having nicer weather! And by that I mean it's above 20 degrees F and the sun actually came out. And here I thought it had gone away forever! 

Rumor has it that it's going to get above 30 next week, which unfortunately for my little man Maverick means it'll be warm enough for the vet to come out and geld him. I spoke with her last night and she asked if I was sure he still needed to be gelded, and if they hadn't just shriveled up and frozen right off with the weather we've been having this winter. Gotta love a vet that will crack ball jokes with ya.

We took everyone out for a moonlit ride last night. We each rode one horse and ponied another one. Everyone was full of spunk! The moon was almost full and once your eyes adjusted you'd think it was broad daylight. No pictures as I didn't want the flash to spook anyone.


----------



## greentree

Amy, Baby is proof of my theory....the propensity of injury is DIRECTLY proportional to the amount a person CARES about a horse! 

Denise, YAY!! Dr. ordered riding time!!! I am so glad there were no complications!

gunslinger, y'all enjoy the snow!! Glad you still have power.

The vet took Magnolia's X-rays to another vet, and their Dx...nothing. Her soles are a little thin, so I am going to try some glue on shoes...guess she is just a wimp.

Beautiful day here, so I am going to ride, and maybe drive. 

Nancy


----------



## Roadyy

Denise, that is great news and just think of the power that doc gave you when there are other things needing done and you can throw it up to DH that you have a strict doctor who said he expects you to do your physical therapy and you have to go for a ride!. Saweeet!!!!


GT, that is a great view of the rump covered in leather straps....oh wait,, I was suppose to look past that right? Some men just have to look.lol


Glad all are doing well.


----------



## Darrin

QOS, my dad has a bad back and the more he rides the better his back feels. Horses are great physical therapists.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste

Rick, I just had to go back three pages to see who had a rump picture.................

Men.............


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> Amy, Baby is proof of my theory....the propensity of injury is DIRECTLY proportional to the amount a person CARES about a horse!
> 
> Denise, YAY!! Dr. ordered riding time!!! I am so glad there were no complications!
> 
> gunslinger, y'all enjoy the snow!! Glad you still have power.
> 
> The vet took Magnolia's X-rays to another vet, and their Dx...nothing. Her soles are a little thin, so I am going to try some glue on shoes...guess she is just a wimp.
> 
> Beautiful day here, so I am going to ride, and maybe drive.
> 
> Nancy


 
Drat. If your theory is right Nancy, then all my horses are doomed to increasing unsoundness. Is the reverse true too? The less you care the better they get? 'Cause I have been slowly giving up on Drambuie, and he seems to be getting better...until I think about riding him, then back to limping. Darnit. 

Maybe Magnolia is a girly-girl and just wants everything soft n fluffy? Maybe some pink fuzzy slippers will make her happy? :lol:


----------



## AnitaAnne

gunslinger said:


> Wow. Got lots of white stuff on the ground. Many limbs down and my cable is down. We've got about 8 inches here, just a few miles north of Chattanooga.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Post some pictures! We only got a dusting, which is gone already. Of course, the schools are closed and have been since Wednesday...for rain. 

If my teens were stuck here for three days without a working TV, there would be war, oh wait...I think a war is starting anyway! I'm heading out to the barn gotta get out of the war zone :lol:


----------



## greentree

Roadyy!!!! 

Yeah, I think that's Magnolia's M.O.! She didn't have any problem until I started THINKING about riding her so I could sell her. Can I toss her out with Drambouie in a patch with some trash piles and old torn tin? 

Roadyy would have heart palpitations if we put a harness and fuzzy slippers on this mare's butt!!! she and I require a wide angle lens for that perspective, lol!!

Nancy


----------



## Roadyy

Celeste said:


> Rick, I just had to go back three pages to see who had a rump picture.................
> 
> Men.............


I will kneel at the altar for that one come Sunday. :lol:


----------



## QOS

LOL y'all are all too funny.

I am thinking pink fuzzy slippers on a horse would be cute. My former boy, Red, was the biggest sissy in the world. I called him Cary Grant ;-)

It is great to have doctor ordered riding. Ugh. I just need them to say "no grocery shopping EVER". That is what KILLS me. I had to go today and I literally can't walk now. Ugh. Took a whirlpool hot bath and that helped so.

I went and bought purple towels for "The RoadRunner" trailer. I was spazzing out on how to cover the windows in the back where the cowboy shower is. Duh....hand towels through the little bars that cover the windows, DUMMY!!!

Got little things to keep food in, shower curtain to lay on the floor to channel water out instead of letting it run under the mats, got a little drain board, cutting board, etc. I am so excited. A Face Book friend sent me 2 PURPLE haybags! woot!!!! We are leaving in the morning. Can't wait!!!


----------



## Roadyy

Hmm, convert this over to a horse and you may be on to something once you add the leather.:lol::twisted:












What a wonderful way to start a day of love..


Happy Valentine's Day ladies. Sorry that pic will be stuck in your head all day now.


----------



## Celeste

Where is the "don't like" button, Rick?


----------



## Roadyy

Sorry, Celeste. I tried finding one with more rump showing. Didn't know you liked that til yesterday. lol


----------



## Zexious

xD My dose of discomfort for the morning is complete


----------



## greentree

Roadyy said:


> Hmm, convert this over to a horse and you may be on to something once you add the leather.:lol::twisted:
> 
> View attachment 372089
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a wonderful way to start a day of love..
> 
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day ladies. Sorry that pic will be stuck in your head all day now.


Where'd THAT picture come from, Rick?? Frederick's of Texas A & M????


----------



## Roadyy

greentree said:


> Where'd THAT picture come from, Rick?? Frederick's of Texas A & M????


:rofl::rofl: I didn't see any long horns on it so must be.


----------



## quinn

Bahaha
...thats my laugh, not me speaking for the sheep... :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## evilamc

Oh! I want to join in. I actually started tracking my miles a few week ago because I finally got up the courage to try trail riding solo. Since Jan 27th we've done 15.1 miles  Not a lot but a great start I think especially for our first time going out on the trails alone  I'm debating trying a judged trail ride this summer alone...I did one last year with 2 friends and had a BLAST but this year don't really have anyone to go with  They're like 8-10 miles, so have to do a bit more conditioning and practicing obstacles though. When I don't think anyones around and we find a mailbox thats NOT in a ditch, we play with it...and peoples trash cans...LOL Don't tell on me 

Last 3 are the same day  Right as I pulled up, I saw him circling to lay down...like a dog...so when I went out to get him he was like pleaseee mom a few more minutes? Finally got him to come in though and we hit the trails. I learned something AWESOME that day too. Sometimes he tries to stop and just not go forward...testing me, little nervous since we're on our own hes not completely confident yet. I've tried EVERYTHING to get him to move on, well I learned I can make him trot past "scary I have to stop spots" ha. If I can't make him go after our arguing for a minute or two, I turn him around like we're going to go back, then turn him back around and make him trot past  Hopefully this continues to work and he'll get more confident and trusting in me! Would love any tips though


----------



## evilamc

Oh, few more pics from our first trail ride at the new barn too  Finally got another boarder to show me the trails, but haven't been back out with her since so thats when we started going alone.









He loves water. I have to really keep an eye on him and hold him up sometimes or he will just try to lay down in it!









There first time really actually meeting...









Can you tell I'm worried he's going to lay down? lol! That was just after he did some pawing in the water, I was like oh noooo.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Welcome Evilamc! It sounds like you are having fun and circling is a great way to get past the trail monsters, I use that method alot! 

Best wait for warmer weather to go swimming :lol:


----------



## evilamc

AnitaAnne said:


> Welcome Evilamc! It sounds like you are having fun and circling is a great way to get past the trail monsters, I use that method alot!
> 
> Best wait for warmer weather to go swimming :lol:


Yeah we try circling a bit, he gets the crop to the butt, some kicks...Just seems to aggravate him more. If He gives me a few steps forward I'll release any pressure and tell him good boy and wait a few seconds before asking for more but seems like just making him trot past is working best  Hopefully he doesn't learn he can stop at the trot and be silly next...lol! Kinda crazy but the pics where we're actually in the water it was in the 50's...in Jan...Our weather has just been CRAZY this winter, one weekend we're in the 50's next -10.


----------



## AnitaAnne

I really don't understand how you went from fluffy pink slippers to a sheep in drag...and you want to add in leather too? Jeez

I'll never get that picture out of my head...

men!


----------



## Herosbud

evilamc, Great winter pictures! I think the winter sky produces the best photo's. Question, When you come up to an object that you suspect he is going to be afraid of do you look at the object yourself or away from it? My wife's horse is a little more afraid of things than my horse when he is in front, and we have found with him it is best to act like you are not even paying attention to it. I got a chuckle out of your horse laying there all dirty from rolling. Where I live there is a lot of clay mud and when they roll you have a serious clean up job. Sometimes when they are in that condition I think "it would be easier to buy a new one than clean this one up".


----------



## evilamc

Herosbud said:


> evilamc, Great winter pictures! I think the winter sky produces the best photo's. Question, When you come up to an object that you suspect he is going to be afraid of do you look at the object yourself or away from it? My wife's horse is a little more afraid of things than my horse when he is in front, and we have found with him it is best to act like you are not even paying attention to it. I got a chuckle out of your horse laying there all dirty from rolling. Where I live there is a lot of clay mud and when they roll you have a serious clean up job. Sometimes when they are in that condition I think "it would be easier to buy a new one than clean this one up".


Actually I never knew when hes going to do it, its not usually at objects, he'll just get to a random point and not want to go forward, not sure if he smells something in the distance or sees something I can't see? He very rarely actually spooks at stuff, we ride past deer all the time even. Its like he'll just get to an area and not want to go farther. I know they have been hunting some, just off the trails, so sometimes I wonder if he smells a dead/hurt deer? Ha sometimes it would be easier buy a new one then clean them up I agree! That's not even him at his dirtiest...I swear he wishes he was a different color, like He's sometimes been completely covered, head to toe! Maybe hes ashamed of his roan, it doesn't come out as nice as other roan horses.


----------



## Roadyy

Well, good news for me. I just won the ebay auction on a Garmin GPSMAP 60 GPS. Finally won one for a decent price. Got it for $60 and free shipping. Will have it in time to start enjoying the trails and recording the mileage.


Hope the pic wears off for you all before too long. Bwahahaha


----------



## pineapplepastures

beautiful photos & horses. love it.


----------



## Roadyy

Good looking ride there, evilamc. Glad you are getting out and riding and don't be disappointed with the 15 miles. That is more than me at this point. lol


----------



## Oreos Girl

Evilamc, beautiful pictures. Don't worry I am only at 7.7 miles for the year and I have had my GPS.


----------



## Roadyy

In total I MAY have a 1/4 mile between all three horses for the year. Talked with my vet the other day and waiting on her schedule to come out to give the annual shots, coggins and teeth floating. I am planning on being ready for the trails come spring as that is about the time I should all the ducks in a row and able to rack up the mileage then.


----------



## evilamc

Oreos Girl said:


> Evilamc, beautiful pictures. Don't worry I am only at 7.7 miles for the year and I have had my GPS.


Aw well now I don't feel as bad! I definitely prefer putting miles in on the trails the ringwork and I think my horse agrees! I'm starting to get more comfortable with trotting on the trails and even started cantering some now! We had a very bad summer, so going from that to cantering down the trails is a big deal to me, it feels amazing  When we were having trouble always getting past this same spot on the trail, I tricked him and hopped off before we got to that spot, so when we were still happily trailing along, and was able to handwalk him past it, had a little trouble but we made it past then he realized there wasnt anything scary. It was a little bit of a steeper hill with a bend? So not sure if thats why he was unsure? Buttt when we got to the bottom there was a little area with park benches and a firepit and I got back on from the bench (BIG deal for me because my horse came to me with mounting issues and its been a long year working through it) then rode back up the hill 

Haha Roadyy, I'm not sure if you can even count 1/4 mile! Grats on winning a gps though, I've just been using endomondo on my iphone, its nice because then others can track my ride if something were to happen...I have equitrack too but haven't been using it. Only bad part about using my phone is when its like in the 20's or lower, if I take it out of my pocket to snap a pic, it dies right after because of how cold it is  It even will have like 30-60% battery life. I maybe should switch to a gps too!


----------



## Roadyy

Know the feeling with the cell phone battery.I have an Android with Polaris Navigator as the gps on it, which isn't bad, but if I lose my phone signal then I lose my gps. That is the good part about having a handheld gps that has the longer lasting battery. I still leave my GPS on on my phone, but won't be using the gps app for recording travels.


----------



## Celeste

After all this harsh weather we have been having, we finally had a beautiful day. It was about 57 degrees and the sun was shining. DH and I rode on that same 2.7 mile trail. We saw three deer, an armadillo, and some squirrels. *31.1 miles total*

Oreo, hopefully tomorrow will work out for you to come ride and we'll be able to add some miles!


----------



## Herosbud

roadyy, I hope that you enjoy your GPS. It's always fun to plot and plan my bidding strategy on Ebay and then win the item. I have enjoyed my gps's and really needed them a time or two when darkness overtook me and I had to come back to camp in the dark.


----------



## greentree

Evilamac, WELCOME!! Some of us are more about a crazy(or silly) story than racking
up LOTS of miles.

I got to drive TWO horses today before it started raining!! I drove Penny, who has done nothing for months, since Mary started riding JR. After a couple of evil eyes, we drove almost to the end of the road and back. The last hill is a doozy, and I did not want her sore. JR had to do the WHOLE thing!!

Only 4 miles today. Tomorrow is "customer appreciation day" at our Mennonite leather shop, with HOMEMADE DONUTS!!! Want me to send y'all some??? 

My Border Collie actually rode in the carriage with me and JR. That is the longest she has EVER been still. 8 years old, and still the perpetual energy MACHINE! I trained her for agility, but she is too fast for this OLD handler.

Nancy


----------



## greentree

I thought y'all might enjoy a sunset from a few days ago...that is our antique barn we restored , and a few of the neighbors. 

Nancy

umm.forgot the picture.


----------



## Roux

I had a lovely Valentine's Day ride today 15.09 miles with Roux!
*Total of 65.99 miles for the year.*

This was one of the best rides in a long time and it was just what I needed.


----------



## Celeste

Our weather turned too bad for it to be worth hauling Oreo an hour each way to ride. Bummer. Spring is coming though.........


----------



## Roadyy

We are having a beautiful day and I'm stuck at work. Should get a little ride in tomorrow between leading the kids around after church.


----------



## Zexious

Roux-Sometimes horses are the best dates ;D


----------



## Herosbud

greentree, What a great sky! The barn is nice too.


----------



## evilamc

Roux, I'm completely jealous of your valentines date 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tiffrmcoy

Well we didn't get to go to the beach today so we trailered the horses over to Pundt Park and had a great ride! 6.69miles today

*25.61 miles total*

Ready for a pic over load?:

Before we started our ride








During our ride
















Our horses are dang near twins the only difference is my friends horse is a Morgan and mines an Arab.
















































And when we finished our ride


----------



## evilamc

Ohhhh that looks so fun!! I just ordered a brand new featherlite  prob won't be done till late April  can't wait to start hauling places! Do you ever go somewhere alone to ride? First few times I'm going go over to a friends barn but I don't have many friends with horses so hoping I can take him to parks to ride alone!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tiffrmcoy

I used to until I was informed by a cop that there was an increase on attacks on trail riders in the area so now my husband refuses to let me ride alone so I will only ride with a friend now plus riding by yourself can be kind of boring sometimes..


----------



## Roux

I didn't mention about this weird thing Roux did on Friday. Maybe one of you had a similar experience? 

If this is long and boring please skip 

So Roux had two trots. They are both definitely trots. The first is slower very inconsistent and a bit jarring he does this at the beginning of the ride before he warms up or is acting unfocused etc. His other trot is very lovely it is very smooth easy to ride and covers a lot of ground quickly. I could ride it all day. His lope is very nice also. When I first got him he was very hesitant to get into a lope from the trot. He now makes that transition smoothly. So while we were working on this the past few months he would occasionally go from the trot into a few really strange beats and into the lope. I just figured that he was having trouble with balance and figuring everything out and didn't think about it too much.

So on Friday we cam to an open part of the trail and he was in his "good" trot so I then asked for a lope and he did that strange thing again but this time he did it for a long time. And this strange thing was the most comfortable gait I have ever experienced. Like floating but better. It was recognizably different foot falls. It was NOT a lope/ canter because he went from that into a lope after a while. 

What was that?!?! and How can I see if he will do it again? I don't know much about gaited horses etc those breeds are not very common here. But it was my understanding that the gaits come after the walk and before the trot? So I don't think it is that. But what about ambling or "Indian shuffle" is that what he was doing?

Any way it was really cool and I hope we can do it again lol This horse has been full of surprises. 

I hope every one had a good weekend, I have been in class Saturday and today 8:30 to 5! Geesh!


----------



## Celeste

It sounds like he was doing some kind of gaiting. Indian shuffle, foxtrot, rack, running walk; it's all about the same kind of thing.

DIL and I went on a nice ride today. The weather was perfect and apparently zombie season was over because we didn’t hear any shooting, thank goodness. We saw several deer, and some squirrels, and some chipmunks. The girls were very good today. We rode 5.4 miles.

*36.5 miles total*


----------



## Oreos Girl

It was a nice day here too. Still slightly windy. But I got my dad's new horse that I bought for him out. I wanted to ride her my pasture first to see what I thought of her. I didn't actually ride her last week, my friend Becca that came with me did. Some pictures

Saddled up









And riding her.









Since I felt comfortable on her my friend saddled up Oreo and we went down the road. We led the entire ride. She was kinda skittish at the beginning with different sounds. When she sees something she doesn't like she stays going forward but gives it wide berth until I put my leg into her and she would stop. It was things like a wooden pallet on its side, a black trash bag, and an old round bale of hay. I think she will have no problem riding out on her own.

Rode 2.5 miles today so a yearly total of 10.7 (so sad).


----------



## phantomhorse13

This weekend has been.. interesting. Like the chinese curse interesting.

First more &%$^ing snow came.. then even more. Friday it finally stopped snowing, but I was stuck at work all day. Came home to see insanely big icicles and snow that was trying to slither off the barn roof. Went out to beat it with a shovel, not wanting any of the horses hurt..but apparently I was too late. As I went out to check the water tank, Dream wandered over and I noticed blood on her face.. lifted her forelock to find:










:shock: :shock: :shock:

Said some not-so-nice words, and even more not-nice words when I realized I didn't have any sterile suture and would need to call the vet. Not how I had planned to spend Valentine's Day evening!! But we got lucky the vet was on her way home (she lives not far from us) and she swung over and fixed Dream up.











Saturday, it snowed again. :evil: Were only supposed to get 2-4, but got more like 6 or 8. Driving to and from work was not much fun, with people off the road all over the place. We have over 2 feet of snow on the ground and places are drifted deeper than my waist (ask me how I know that..).

Today it didn't snow, but in preparation for the next storm (coming tomorrow), we shoveled off the shed roof and moved hay and DH got out the skid loader to push back the plow piles (most of which are easily taller than I am now). Then DH took the skid out to break a path for us to ride on. It couldn't go thru the places that drifted, so not a very long path.. but a rideable path!! 

To celebrate, we hopped on bareback and took a spin. The temp wasn't too bad and the sun was sort of out, but the wind was ugly and all the path is in the open. Our weather station said it was 28, but with a windchill of -3. 






































riding in the snow 2-16-14 - YouTube


2014 mileage
...
02/10/13 dream w/sultan 5.54 miles 6.4 mph 59.12 total miles
02/16/14 dream 1.20 miles 3.0 mph 60.32 total miles


----------



## Celeste

I need to figure out a way to click "like" on your beautiful pictures and "don't like" on poor Dream's injury. It looks like you caught it early and got if fixed right up. Hopefully she will heal up pretty quickly.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roux, I am not an expert on gaited horses, and don't know the different terms for the different gaits too well, but I'll share a little of what I know! 

*Caution* Long and boring bit of info, with some really basic info included...

My friends that show gaited horses tell me that way to judge the parentage of a grade horse that trots & gaits is to divide them into two basic groups, the horses that gait after a walk and before a trot are doing a running walk and are part Walking horse (TWH) or "Walker-bred". 

The horses that gait after a trot, are of Racking Horse type. 

So Walker-bred does a Walk, then Running Walk, the canter (or lope) a part-Walker, or one without "pure" gaits would do Walk, Running Walk, Trot, then Canter.

A Racking Horse does a Walk, Rack, Canter. Any horse that does those gaits, is a "Racking Horse"

There are also 3 and 5 gaited Saddlebreds, with the extra gaits needing to be trained for purity. Saddlebred do a (3-gaited) Walk, Trot, Canter, (5-gaited) Walk, Trot, Slow Rack, Fast Rack, Canter. 

Walk is a three beat, trot two beat, canter three beat, and all lateral gaits are four beats. Horses that get "pacey" in their gaits are two beats with the lateral sides moving the same and the gait becomes very jarring and hard to sit. The pacers are Standardbreds and then there is also the Single-footers, who do a really fast rack which is still a 4 beat gait.

Now, many folks with argue all of the above information, and in my little bit of research done on the different special gaits, I have read that when all these different gaits are done in slow motion, that they are all the same. I really don't know if that is true or not, but it is what I have read. 

Gaited horses are very common here in 'Bama, and a horse that is "pacey" or "trotty" is not worth as much.


----------



## AnitaAnne

OMG poor Dream! Did you find whatever she cut herslf on? 

And wow, that looks like one cold ride, but I guess if someone were to fall it would be soft! Your DH may have to get the skid loader (whatever that is) to dig the fallen rider out...

I am really glad I live in the south where snow only comes a few times per decade!

It was 60 degrees here today and there was a low census at the hospital...so...I was let off work tonight and both my girls and I rode through the pastures for a while. It was so nice warm with a breeze and the horses didn't get overheated since we weren't going very fast. Mostly walk with a few trots and 1-2 short canters. 

I wish I hadn't slept all morning, and it sure would be nice to have a three horse trailer so we could all hit the trails at the same time, but I'm just really glad I was able to ride at all! 

Tomorrow mid 60's, Tues/Wens up to 70 degrees!! Goona ride everyday I can!! WOOT! 

3 miles @ 3.3mph - ytd 9.4 miles


----------



## evilamc

Awwww poor Dream! Thats good your vet lives close by at least  I feel bad for you with all your snow. We still have our snow from the storm we had on Thursday so I haven't rode since Tuesday!!! I'm going crazy! It gets like a layer of solid ice on top of it though and is hard as a rock so I just don't really want to ride in that...

Kinda funny today, I asked BO daughter if she wanted to go on a quick ride with me this morning, snow was a little softer. She said "Oh no way! I don't ride in this weather! If its under 32 its REALLY unhealthy for the horse!" I was like well that sucks because we ride when its under 20. LOL Not really sure where she gets her info from, but if you couldn't ride horses...even at just a walk, when its slightly under 32...wth would people in the north do!


----------



## QOS

I left early Friday morning to go riding at Ebenezer and obviously missed out on that lovely picture that Roaddy posted. I feel like Phoebe on Friends.....MY EYES...MY EYES!!!:shock: Roaddy - so glad you got a Garmin!!! Can't wait to here about your tracking. 

Great pics everyone. So glad to see new folks like Evilamc are joining in the fun.

Tiffrmcoy - Pundt is so nice!!! I heard that there was quiet a bit of quicksand on the creek at this time. Ugh. Hope that goes away!! It is fun to cross that creek!

We went out to load up the horses and we put Sarge in first again. Biscuit went to get in and he slipped again. Hummm....I decided as the trailer is SO short and it is a slant, he has to basically turn in mid air as he is loading up. Not working to well. We will change and put Sarge in the back as he is much shorter bodied than Biscuit. We got up to Ebenezer around 11:00 AM and set up my trailer  I had to put the sheets on the little bed in the gooseneck and OMG that was freaking hard!!! I am not sure I won....the mattress cover was a little crooked!!! 

Had some issues with the trickle charger. It isn't putting out enough volts to charge the battery. We didn't have enough hose so went to WalMart to get more. The heater in the little trailer works like a charm, hot water heater works like magic and the port a potty is my best friend. 

We made 3 rides for 12.1 miles. Biscuit was great on the first half of the first ride but then got a little charged up and really wanted to GO. We did a little cantering in very short spurts. When we first started out Bella the dog that Biscuit despises, was cutting across the trails in and out around him. OMG I saw him dip his head and open his mouth right when she crossed in front of him. Had I not lift up on the reins he would have bit a chunk out of her. :shock: 

The second ride he hopped over a little stream and the LEAPED over another little water section. OMG he thought he was at an Eventing challenge or something. I came out of my saddle and my right foot came out of the stirrup. The second LEAP was totally unnecessary. Biscuit is just funny. My friend Jimmy rode with us on his beautiful Brat. Brat behaves himself very nicely but rides right in Biscuit's butt. Biscuit generally doesn't care but for some reason Brat isn't being allowed that courtesy. He kept lifting up his butt at Brat....yet Brat got way behind and Biscuit stopped and turned around looking for him TWICE. He was following his buddy Elan but he was looking for Brat. I think he kinda liked bossing him around! 

We had a fabulous fish fry of catfish, bass, french fries, coleslaw, beans, potato salad, these fabulous peanutbutter/cornflakes cookie thingies, rolls and pecan pie. One of our riders is expecting so she and her hubby were the cooks. We all pitched in with the sides and some fish. 

Sunday was a shorter ride but a bunch of fun. One the way home some idiot pulled out in front of us we nearly hit him. Dang. I though we were going to end up running a red light at a very busy intersection because of it and I was hollering at hubby REDLIGHT REDLIGHT REDLIGHT. Hubby is still ****ed at me but I don't think he saw it turn red. Ugh...he is a safe driver - no accidents but dang, I am a nervous nellie when he hauls my horses. We don't know this trailer and I think he hauls too fast. I beotched about it so much on the way up there and told him he was making me nervous so on the way home he was hauling much slower which I appreciated. I would die if something happened to my horses....and then I would have to kill him :twisted:

My cousin snapped this picture of me looking like a bobble head.








Hubby and Sarge 

















When we went to load up, this trailer sits a little high and Biscuit didn't want to hop in first. He would put a hoof up there and then back out. He has slipped twice getting in this trailer and he was skeptical. James picked up a little branch to encourage him and poor old Biscuit nearly had a stroke. That old scared look came over his face and I said "no branch - he is scared". James got Biscuit to follow him in but he leaped in...dang...Biscuit is sometimes GO BIG OR GO HOME. Ugh. Unloading was not easy either. He was trying to find the step down and then rushed out scaring the snot out of me. Ugh. He and I will have to work on loading quietly in this trailer. 

I now have a total of 37.2 miles.


----------



## QOS

I started my post on our weekend several hours ago and just finished it and didn't realize Dawn had posted that pic of poor Dreams. Bless her little heart!!! Glad the vet got her fixed up. That wasn't a pretty sight


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> OMG poor Dream! Did you find whatever she cut herslf on?
> 
> And wow, that looks like one cold ride, but I guess if someone were to fall it would be soft! Your DH may have to get the skid loader (whatever that is) to dig the fallen rider out...


Fairly certain Dream caught one of the giant icicles that I found hanging off the barn roof (their stalls are open to the pasture all the time, so they can go in and out). Just one of those freak things. :?

And this is what our skid loader looks like:











It is the most wonderful piece of equipment!!


----------



## liltuktuk

phantomhorse13 said:


> Fairly certain Dream caught one of the giant icicles that I found hanging off the barn roof (their stalls are open to the pasture all the time, so they can go in and out). Just one of those freak things. :?


Poor Dream! Hope she heals up quickly.

Saturday we went to the nearby state park again. Weather was gorgeous for most of the ride, high 20's, the sun was shining, very light winds. Amira was full of **** and vinegar, wanted to power trot the whole thing. 

On our way back to the trailer the wind started picking up so we were trotting to keep ourselves warm (and hurry it up to get back), and Amira must have been getting ****ed at the wind in her face because she was trotting nicely on a loose rain and then she'd break into the canter for a stride and do a little buck and then right back to trotting nicely. She did it like three times, I couldn't figure out why other than the wind, I wasn't in her face, we were trotting towards "home", I checked her feet and saddle when we got back to the trailer and there were no issues. Guess she's just weird.

So, 7 miles on Saturday puts me at 52 miles so far this year.


----------



## AnitaAnne

An Icicle did that? Jeez what a freaky thing to happen. I guess Icicles are like daggers ready to fall at any moment...I got a sudden visual of the scene in _Ghost _where the piece of glass falls, poor Dream has had more than her share of bad luck lately :-(


----------



## Oreos Girl

Sorry about Dream. That looks like a nasty cut.

I want you skid loader, that is so cool.

If you find it missing, it wasn't me. :hide:


----------



## tiffrmcoy

QOS- Pundt Park was beautiful! It was my first time there and I loved it! The sand was really really deep by the creek we tried to ride to the creek but the sand was to hard for the horses to move thorough. So I hope that goes away too.

Oh and evilamc welcome to the thread!

Went on a ride yesterday 5.39 miles. Took Warrior (my filly) out first used a bit in her for the first time I used a D ring snaffle on her and never again will I use that bit on her she got full of herself and took off running (She knew we were headed back to the barn) and she wouldn't slow down to I had to pull on it pretty hard to get her to stop I normally ride her in just a halter,hack or bosal and she does amazing in those listens perfectly but I was talking to a friend who has driving experience if I could do bitless driving with War (which is what I want my filly to do) and she told me to try a snaffle one her because normally that's what people use to drive I guess and the bit cut her mouth it didn't seem to faze her a bit but it horrified me so I'm just going to stick with a halter, hack or bosal on her and go unconventional and teach her to drive bitless whether its the norm or not. Well after I rode War I took Beebe out then went for a ride with the both of them!

*31 miles total*

Nothing like what Dream went through its just a little surface scratch but enough to scare me to not use that bit on her anymore








War <3








I really don't like this pic it shows where she rubbed her mane off on the hay ring in the pasture.








And the both of them


----------



## Celeste

If she is not used to a bit, she most likely has never learned what the bit means.


----------



## Zexious

tiffrmcoy--Ugh, I hate when horses rub off their manes Dx

Everyone is looking good, aside from a few scratches and scrapes D:


----------



## any

17.02.2014 - 23,5km; total: 138,5km


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

Hi Everyone!

any: Love your posting style! Great photos, mileage, all the essentials. I might copy that as I don't keep up sometimes. Also, love your bridle! I have one that is very similar and its a favorite!

Oreosgirl: looks like you had a great time!

Phantom: yikes! I am sorry about that injury! I really like your equipment tho...

QOS: Jealous of your gorgeous trailer (our sheets are a bear to put on too)and your fun trip! We are not cooks when we camp, so it is usually hot dogs on the fire and/or freeze dried backpacking food. Just not committed to the effort of packing it, preparing it and cleaning up. I wish I just ate hay like the horses as that would be easier! 

We have gone riding twice since I last posted, which isn't much, sadly. We have had a deluge here in Oregon and its hard to go anywhere due to flooding and mud. Even my pasture is a lake! The horses just stood inside the barn, eating and pooping, so all I can do is throw hay, pick up poop, and groom. We started building a loft in the barn though, in all the rainy day boredom. I need to take some pictures of that to show you in my next post.

So the first trip was last Sunday and we met up with a dear friend who has not been able to ride for months due to cancer. He is doing so well and to see him on his pony Dollar? Well, it still makes me cry as I write this, so it was pretty darn special to spend time on the trail with him! He is a great philosopher/cowboy/artist, really special to me.

Yesterday, we went to my SIL's house. She has no one to ride with and complains how she never rides, so I told her to button up her lip and be ready for us to pick her up. All she needed was her horse and her gear and we would provide the rest for the trip. 

She guided us to Elk Camp and we had a super ride up there in there. It was the first sun we have seen for days. The hills are made of decomposed granite, as you can see in the pictures, so the trails are heavenly.
























I know, the pictures stink! I took them just as we were ending the ride, because I forgot until then. I really have to work on that.

We took Millie and Ella and they were angels! I am not sure why they were so good. I was certain they would be full of p** & vinegar because I have upped their food quality with alfalfa to help their weight. But they were sweet, calm and awesome! 

Last ride, Ella was rushing up on any horse in front of her and rushing to go. She is a KMSH so the girl can move quickly and leave everyone in the dust. When I first got her, I had to use a crop to get her to move because she was so pokey and dull to leg and seat. Now I have been having a problem with rushing and being very fussy.

I used the one rein stop ORS last time we rode, and it seemed like it had no effect on her as she rushed (and was worked up) the whole time. She just would not calm down, no matter how much we circled or stopped and waited for her to calm.

But during yesterday's ride, I only used the ORS 4 times total, and she slowed AND CALMED! She was her awesome old self, very light, responsive and sweet. AND she even enjoyed her after ride groom. For the first time ever! She has never liked being groomed, but yesterday, she sighed, kept her ears forward, cocked a leg and even leaned in. I found she likes her legs and chest brushed quite a lot. It was a seminal day for us as a team! 

I still have no idea of mileage traveled, but we rode for 2 hours solid.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today I got all 3 horses out! The weather was the nicest its been in weeks (mid 20s, mostly sunny, lighter wind). We are expecting another storm overnight, so I wanted to take advantage of being able to ride when I could.

Took Dream out first, as I knew she would be most reliable to break trail.



















She was not all that enthused to be plowing through the at least knee-deep and sometimes belly-deep snow, but she was cranked up when we got to the places that my DH had opened with the skid loader yesterday. The stitches in her head didn't seem to detract from her crow hopping and head flinging. :wink:


Got George out next and he was nuts. It's the first he has been out in many weeks and he was like riding dynamite. He couldn't figure out if he wanted to spook or buck or run or perhaps do all 3 at once. :shock:




















Last out was Sultan. He was also wired for sound to start with, but settled down when he realized we were making the same circles on the second lap. :lol:




















2014 mileage
...
02/17/14 dream 7.02 miles 5.1 mph 67.34 total miles
02/17/14 george 5.01 miles 5.5 mph 72.35 total miles
02/17/14 sultan 5.00 miles 6.2 mph 77.35 total miles


----------



## QOS

Dawn, you are so funny! Those pics are gorgeous. So sorry about poor Dreams. You need to write a book about your adventures with her!!! Hope her head heals quickly.

Foxtail - the good thing about camping with a big group is we all pitch in one cooking. This is not every time - I did last June - a huge lasagna and spaghetti meal - but I wasn't riding due to surgery. Stacie cooked this time - she is pregnant and not riding. Next month I told them I would make a big pancake breakfast before we ride. LOL we went and ate two meals at a local restaurant  other times it was a pimento cheese sandwich!

Thanks for sharing your pics - great looking trails.


----------



## Oreos Girl

I started a thread under horse riding but I want to post this here too. Eagle Rock Resort is selling all their horses used in rental equestrian center.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Oreos Girl said:


> I started a thread under horse riding but I want to post this here too. Eagle Rock Resort is selling all their horses used in rental equestrian center.


As of a couple days ago, only 3 or 4 horses were left (the place is not far from me). They are older, unsound horses so trying to find them homes as pasture ornaments isn't going to be easy, unfortunately.

That is the first I have heard anything about euthanasia.. but that may be the kindest choice for an older or unsound horse, versus being sent to auction.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Denise it looks like you had a great time, but poor Biscuit! That cute trailer of yours looks like the floor is at his knees! You might have to try backing it up to a bank for him to load/unload. 

I do no cooking at all when I am camping, too much work! I just toss some bread and PB in a bag, along with some snacks and drinks, also cereal & milk for in the morning if the kids are with me. Camping is my vacation time, cooking is too much work. 

I thought I had Drambuie placed today, but aparently the man had an adversion to TBs. They didn't know what an Appendix QH was. Jeez. 

Also, he had two preteen boys, who like to race their horses up & down hills...I told him if Drambuie could do that I would be keeping him! What part of needs to be ridden on mostly flat ground did they not understand??:evil: 

I was only able to ride for about a mile today, my left knee was killing me and was useless. It is a good thing I have Chivas trained to seat aids, otherwise we would keep turning circles to the left since only my right leg is working right now...

Any, I love seeing the pictures of the Polish countryside, it looks so pretty! 

OG, where are those horses?? Do you know anything about them? Nevermind, I just saw Dawn's post. Euthanasia is not the worst thing, being sent to aution and headed to a slaughterhouse would be terrible for the poor old dears.


----------



## QOS

I feel sorry for those poor horses. Years of service and they get bupkis. 

Amy, the trailer is a little higher than the other slants Biscuit so willingly gets in. I never have a problem getting Biscuit to load up. I am going to get Barry to pull the trailer out to the barn and work with Biscuit so he isn't upset. I know it was because he slipped twice because the first time he hopped right in. 

Sarge on the other hand, is shorter than Biscuit, but that little fellow will hop up in anything. He is like a little goat :lol: Now he comes out fast and always is in a hurry to get out. Not panicked. Just in a hurry. Sarge is pretty high energy at times. I am always telling Barry he is up in Sarge's mouth but Sarge would probably take off if Barry wasn't. LOL Sarge gets really ****y because Barry makes him stay in the back. If Barry is leading, which he rarely does, Sarge is a happy camper. If he isn't, Sarge is tossing his head and Barry is making him stay in the back. The man that trained Sarge always leads the trail rides and Sarge takes his name way too seriously!


----------



## Celeste

QOS said:


> I feel sorry for those poor horses. Years of service and they get bupkis.


It seems to be a popular thing to use emotional blackmail to rehome horses and pets. Often this is done not just to find the animals a home, but to pressure good hearted people into paying good money for animals that they don't need or want.


----------



## phantomhorse13

QOS said:


> I feel sorry for those poor horses. Years of service and they get bupkis.





Celeste said:


> It seems to be a popular thing to use emotional blackmail to rehome horses and pets. Often this is done not just to find the animals a home, but to pressure good hearted people into paying good money for animals that they don't need or want.


Just for some clarification, I did a bit more checking..

First off, that flyer was NOT written by the man in charge of the horses (Gary). He is the retiring manager of Eagle Rock's trail program. The whole facility is NOT closing, they are simply phasing out the trail program because of the high costs involved. Gary has been placing horses for a couple weeks now. Most of the string were sound, serviceable horses and they were able to find new, loving owners quickly and easily. The few that are left are going to be tougher to place, but they will NOT be sent to auction or euthanized or turned loose or any other hysterical measure. Any that can't find new homes will live out their lives at Eagle Rock.

I tend to ignore those types of things as they circulate facebook, because they are generally misguided at best, if not outright wrong (how many times have we seen the 'OMG 52 TBs need homes RIGHT NOW OR THEY DIE' post go around?!).

There is also at least one "rescue" in this area that is notorious for their actions in terms of saving horses 'going to slaughter' - they are actually in a very profitable scheme with the kill buyers to play on the emotions of others (beware of the "broker lot" is all I can say.. and if you are going to send money to a 'rescue,' please do some research first!!).


Personally, I also hate that euthanasia has been turned into such a negative thing.. but that is a whole different topic and I will spare everyone my soapbox. :wink:


----------



## Oreos Girl

Yeah, I don't typically post these kind of things but if they were used trail horses, then I thought it was a good thing. The article I saw was that they were changing out management and closing for several months to renovate the equestrian stables.


----------



## any

18.02.2014 - 29km; total: 167,5km (I just had to beat my friend xD)
moose:











Foxtail Ranch said:


> Hi Everyone!
> any: Love your posting style! Great photos, mileage, all the essentials. I might copy that as I don't keep up sometimes. Also, love your bridle! I have one that is very similar and its a favorite!


thx  
this bridle is Wembley X-line Darlington  we don't have much choise (Borys has big head, and unfortunatly no every brand offer xfull size bridles...) but I think he looks quite good in it 



AnitaAnne said:


> Any, I love seeing the pictures of the Polish countryside, it looks so pretty!


just wait to may  with friends we are planning a longer trip - I think we'll back with plenty of photos to share


----------



## phantomhorse13

Got out again today, despite the weather being spastic. The snow was supposed to stop mid-morning, so when the sun came out just after 10, I went out to the barn and got Sultan ready to go. Wasn't I shocked when about 100 yards after leaving the barn, the snow started again, along with a horrendous wind. But I was already on and figured what the hell. So on we went.

The storm overnight did a very good job of erasing the trail I got blazed yesterday:










Sultan was less than impressed about trailblazing, not that I could blame him with snow pelting him in the face some of the time. The wind had also kicked up more drifts - at one point I had to pick up my feet as the snow was collecting in my stirrups!! :shock:


After Sultan, I got on Dream and DH came home for 'lunch' and rode George with us. The snow had stopped but the wind kept on roaring (came in after the ride to look at the weather station and it was reading 25 mph sustained with gusts to 35 and a real feel of 5. :evil. Places Sultan had blazed open only an hour before had already filled with snow..




















riding in the snow - YouTube


Tomorrow we have a freezing rain advisory already, though I have to work anyway. A thaw (with rain) is supposed to be coming Thursday.. we shall see.


2014 mileage
...
02/18/14 sultan 5.09 miles 4.8 mph 82.44 total miles
02/18/14 dream 7.27 miles 6.6 mph 89.71 total miles


----------



## AnitaAnne

Good news! My farrier knows a nice family with a 12yr old girl who may be interested in Drambuie! She likes to ride in the walk-trot classes at local shows, and unfortunaly her horse was stollen last year (the last part worries me a bit). I told him to pass along my phone number, and mention I will free-lease him so they can try him out. *fingers crossed it works out*

Dreamer is a little sore, but he now has shoes on the front. Jenny was facinated by the whole process and is thrilled to have them on her horse! She has been bugging me for two weeks with questions about horseshoes...maybe she is out of questions now...

Since the farrier was late, we didn't have much time to ride, and with Dreamer being sore had to cut it short, but we went 1.5miles, and Chivas averaged 3.8 mph. Still slow, but I plan to do some longer distances before pushing him for a lot of speed. That boy got totally out of shape in the last few months! 

I plan to get back out for a bit in the morning before work. I have enjoyed having 2.5 days off in a row! Feels like a vacation


----------



## AnitaAnne

Dawn that video is so cute! It is like watching a bunny hop with those ears going in & out of the screen! Looks like the horses get quite a workout clearing a path...and you are one tough rider to tackle that weather. 

I asked my farrier if he and his girls wanted to go trail ride this weekend, and he said "Naw, it is still too cold out, gonna wait till it warms up a bit" I looked on my phone...it was 56 degrees :rofl: 

I do have a few questions though for you and the other snow-riders...do you have to do anything special or different to ride in the snow? Like do the horse get ice balls in their hooves? I've heard of that happening and horses falling and not being able to stand up, but here you are racing along...


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Another dumping of snow today  Dawn, I feel your pain but SO glad you are getting to ride! 

I honestly have no excuse not to be riding with access to the indoor arena, but I'm getting sick of riding in circles and the deep sand is a concern. 

Selena, however, is thoroughly enjoying our "winter wonderland" :wink:


----------



## greentree

I ACTUALLY got to ride today!! Set a new record...worked 8 horses!!!! Not by myself.... I was riding my fairy princess horse, Alaska, when Mary came over, so she saddled Penney, and we went up on the trails. Alaska is earning the nickname Mountain Goat. The trail was a combination icy and slippery, but she was SO surefooted! I just kept going on more and more challenging footing, and nothing bothered her. She also likes being in front...We went about a half mile down the road, also, and she handled that really well.

Then we took Tina and Sissy, the walkers, up on the trail, but Tina was silly, so we headed down the road, and got 6 miles in. They actually broke a sweat!

We put them away, and took Spirit and Billy Joe out, down the road. Just walking on the blacktop, but we got to the end and back, so 2 miles. A lot for Billy Joe.

Then we broke for lunch, and after the scary school bus went by, we hitched up JR, and ponied Magnolia with the saddle on behind the carriage. We have done this 2 other times, to work on building up her soles. This time we increased the distance by another 1/2 mile or so. We look pretty funny, JR pulling, me driving, Kelli, our Border Collie sitting with me, Mary on the back, and Magnolia on a lead rope behind. I feel like we need some pots and pans or something hanging from the carriage....

The funniest thing was, when we pulled up to the barn, one of the barn kitties had a BELL BOOT around her neck!!! It was hilarious! There must have been a mouse in it, lol!!

The weather is supposed to be great again tomorrow, so perhaps I can get some more miles in...

Nancy


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> Dawn that video is so cute! It is like watching a bunny hop with those ears going in & out of the screen! Looks like the horses get quite a workout clearing a path...and you are one tough rider to tackle that weather.


 I suspect we looked like a bunny hopping, as having to canter in that kind of snow involves a lot more up than forward! It's a good workout, so hopefully that helps make up for the fact the distance isn't quite what I would want it to be under other circumstances. Our first competition is only a bit over a month away, so I will be getting the herd out any time the ground is safe, regardless of my personal misery. :?




AnitaAnne said:


> I do have a few questions though for you and the other snow-riders...do you have to do anything special or different to ride in the snow? Like do the horse get ice balls in their hooves? I've heard of that happening and horses falling and not being able to stand up, but here you are racing along...


Our horses are shod with these:










snowball pads and studs, all the way around. Normally studs are not something I am real fond of, but with the ice element in the ground and the snow, it's necessary to travel at speed safely.


----------



## AnitaAnne

^^^ So glad you explained the picture...I have never heard of snowball pads! How cool is that? This forum is the best for learning new things.

Have fun riding your snow-bunnies with their snow-tires! I would be sitting in front of a fire with a cup of cocoa enjoying looking at the snow :wink:

Eight horses today Nancy? Is that the whole gang or are there more? Would love to see pictures!


----------



## greentree

AnitaAnne, I have 14...need some? Really, I only want to get rid of 2 more. 
I have 2 senior citizens, Billy Joe and Penny, so they can't go. 
Tootsie, (my avatar) who is Penny's daughter, nobody has enough money to buy her. Chance, out of my Pinto endurance mare, who I have tried to send to a new home, but the new owner's animal communicator said he only wanted to be MY horse. So I exchanged him for his brother. (The problem is NOT the horse.....)
Alaska, who is by the same sire as Chance, and the mother of my 3 fillies, is part of the 4-in-hand since I lost Ariel.
Gavotte, Adrianna, and Adagio, the three 1/2 Arab driving fillies.
The Lost Angel(Lucy) IS for sale. Gray purebred, green-broke, 6 yo, about 14.1, but looks taller.
JR, the Mennonite Morgan, trainer for the 4-in-hand team.
Erin Brockovich(Sissy) DH's TWH
Papa's Proud Star(Tina) my friend's TWH
Spirit of Kings, world's calmest stallion.
Spirit of Sik Magnolias, the filly we are working on building up soles on. She is available, almost free to the right home. 

That's all. I have had as many as 21. I moved 11 from Texas. Billy Joe already lived here, then came back, we bought Sissy and JR, Tina came to live with us because her owner has brain cancer, and we had Debbie Belle, but sold her.

Nancy


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today is proof mother nature is just messing with my head.

We were supposed to get an ice storm this morning. Well thankfully it didn't ice, but was snowing instead, with no wind and temps in the low 30s. I decided to suck it up and get Dream out before work, despite the snow/ice pellets falling from the sky.



















Dream was so happy to try to eat the small patch of grass visible from where my DH plowed the lawn in front of where the trailer is parked. It was almost sad, she was so enthusiastic.

But then comes the kicker.. as I was untacking, the snow stopped and the sun came out. Now that I have to go to work in a few minutes, the sky is crystal clear and the sun is shining and its 42. Least I don't have to worry about dying on the way to work, but really?? Maybe it will have all melted away by the time I am done work..

2014 mileage
...
02/18/14 dream 7.27 miles 6.6 mph 89.71 total miles
02/19/14 dream 5.29 miles 5.0 mph 95.00 total miles


----------



## AnitaAnne

Dang Nancy, that is alot of horses! I can't take on anymore right now, I have one of my own to rehome...once he is gone, I think I might stick with three for a bit, I have two elders of my own, so the next horse really has to be a young, healthy one!


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

Phantom: Your rides are awesome! I think i may do endurance one day. I used to be a runner until my motorcycle accident in 2010. I tried to run after I healed, but the padding on the bottom of my right foot is gone, as well as my footfall being all off. It is painful to run or even hike anymore. This is just another reason why I am so grateful to have horses because it gives me a lot of the same satisfaction as running used to. 

Greentree: wow! I will think of you next time I gripe to myself about how much work my 3 horses and one boarder horse are! You are SuperEquestrianWoman to me.

We went out yesterday afternoon, since it was not raining and we never know when we will have dry weather again. Rain is not usually a ride-killer here in Oregon because we normally have many rainy days but of lighter rainfall like mist or drizzle. Lately, its been pouring. We had 6 inches last weekend. Even though we have a cover on our hot tub, the rain that filtered through somehow filled it to overflowing! 

Anyway, back to yesterdays ride. We were going to ride behind our house, but we were unsure if the land back there is BLM (which is okay to ride on) or Nature Conservancy (which prohibits dogs and horses). Well, now there is a new sign up that states it is NC land.

I had already tacked everyone up while Kim checked the gates and signs, and said we couldn't go back there. So we put everyone in the trailer with their tack on and went to Denman to our usual trails. I was nervous about trailering them in tack, as our trailer is a 3 horse slant. Everyone arrived safely, with no tack damage, but the ride is only 10 minutes.

I was trying out a bosal on my ornery QH April. I have been using a french link elevator bit with her, as she fusses about bits and doesn't seem to like any of them. I got a bosal from a friend and was trying it out for the first time on a trail. I even have horsehair reins, which I like a lot. They feel light but have good grip for me. I thought they would be rough on my hands but they aren't at all.

April seems to like the bosal. She still wants to carry her head rather high at the start of the ride, but she was soon settling in. She was very responsive and light. I had to do a couple CTJ meetings with her when she was inattentive and pushy on the ground, but she listened so I think that was good. I think she would be a good candidate for endurance because she needs to work at least 3 times a week or she gets hot, and she loves to just go. Her jog is easy to ride and covers a lot of ground. I don't think we would win any contests, but we would enjoy it!
[/ATTACH]

Bosal and horsehair reins
















We saw an otter in the pond here, but I was too slow to catch it on film!









This is bunker number 10, and Kim on Millie with the dogs. Denman used to be part of a base that interred Japanese Americans in WWII. 









This is a picture in our barn, with us working on the new loft and catwalk we are building. We started this during the DELUGE last weekend, as a way to be busy in the barn while we hang out with the horses. It is almost done!


----------



## evilamc

Lol well snow is finally melting so I thought we could get a little ride in...made it to the trails and they were just icy slushie snow mess. Dexter went for a little then was slipping and just stopped and was like nopeeeee! So I made him go a little further so we were stopping when I wanted then we went back and wondered around the neighborhood.

Sooo 1.7 miles today, total of 16.8 for 2014
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree

Cool pictures, Foxtail! That bunker gives my claustrophobic self the heebie-jeebies!
The bosal is beautiful. I used to love riding in one, but it got lost somewhere along the way. Mine was very similar. 

Evilamc, you are getting out there! Our trails were too slippery yesterday, too, so I rode Sissy down the road a bit, and then I got mad at her, and made her work circles in the muddy arena. The good news is, she gaits in a circle now...when I first got her, she woud only gait on the straights, then fall back to a dog walk on the corners.

Here is Sissy's fuzzy head, with Tina and Mary ahead, from day before yesterday.


----------



## any

20.02.2014 - 20km; total: 187,5km


----------



## Oreos Girl

Where did all your snow go Any? That was a quick melt. You and your horse look absolutely gorgeous. I however would need a crane or at least a step ladder to get on as I am very short.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

any: Your horse is a towering statue of beauty! You two look very good together. So relaxed and calm! 

greetree: thanks! I am really enjoying the bosal with April. Lately, she has been raising her head when I show her the bridle, and she used to lower her head around me for bridling. Yesterday, when I showed her the bosal, she started to raise her head a couple of inches, then looked at the bosal and had the funniest look in her eyes. I want to say it was relief, but who knows? Then she dropped her head back down and let me bridle her, with a calm eye and relaxed body. Much improved! 

April and I rode alone just up to the neighbors and back, 2 miles. She did a spook-n-spin at the llamas while a car was approaching. My neighbor in the car said "Dang llamas!" to us as she drove by. 

We galloped up the hill, walked calmly back and then worked on fore and hind turns, a few slow spins and opening and closing gates, then ended for the day. It was the best ride we have had in a month! 

I have decided to make an appointment with the horse dentist because I think April's teeth are bothering her. In the meantime, the bosal is awesome!


----------



## any

*Oreos Girl* - he isn't so tall  about 160cm maybe few more but not over 165 
there is still some snow here but it's only spots now /in places where was thick layer or in shadow places/
*Foxtail Ranch* - thank you  I take that as a compliment


----------



## phantomhorse13

Greentree, no wonder you never lack for something to do with a herd that size!! Next time you are bored (ha!), I would love to see pics of everyone.

Foxtail, those are beautiful pictures. I assume you are in southern Oregon if you ride in places that used to be japanese camps? Glad to hear your mare is appreciating the bosal. Also good to have her teeth checked, as it sounds like something is going on to make her resent her old bridle.

Any, can you tell me your secret when it comes to getting ride of all that snow and leaving behind lovely, dry footing?! I am so very jealous!! 




evilamc said:


> well snow is finally melting so I thought we could get a little ride in...made it to the trails and they were just icy slushie snow mess.


This was me today. Got on Dream and didn't get very far before realizing the thaw yesterday and the re-freeze overnight and the thaw today left the path a crazy combination of nasty icy crust on top, icy layer on the bottom, and heavy slush in between. So instead of being able to ride on this lovely day (its 50F here today.. FIFTY!!), I am inside the house cleaning (and pouting). :evil:










Weather is only going to get weirder, with warm temps and an inch of rain expected tomorrow, then temps start the downward spiral with highs only in the 20s expected by Monday. Oh, and maybe another "substantial snowstorm" late next week. Hopefully that storm thing is only media hysteria. So. Over. It. 

2014 mileage
...
02/19/14 dream 5.29 miles 5.0 mph 95.00 total miles
02/20/14 dream 2.30 miles 3.4 mph 97.30 total miles


----------



## any

*phantomhorse13* - patience! just patience xD


----------



## Oreos Girl

You are right Any, he is what we call in the US between 15.3 and 16.1 hands tall. Still I have to use an 18 inch (46 cm) step and put Oreo on the down side of a hill to get up on him and he is 15.1 hands tall.

So I told my dad I was stilling his new horse April. She was so easy to get on.


----------



## phantomhorse13

any said:


> *phantomhorse13* - patience! just patience


Nobody who knows me is likely to call me a virtuous person.. so that is indeed something I am certainly lacking. Dammit. :wink:


----------



## greentree

Any, I LOVE your horse! 

I am through feeding, and sitting here listening to thunder, and wanting to smash the stupid weather radio!!

Gotta fix dinner for the humans...hmmm

Nancy


----------



## Roux

Any your horse is gorgeous! What is his/ her name?


----------



## evilamc

Any your horse really is awesome! I bet you get so many compliments on the trails! I'd like die and be completely in love if I saw a horse like that on a judged trail ride with me.

So I realized I forgot to share pics from my short ride yesterday LOL

Didn't ride today, my dumb dogs decided it would be fun to run off for 30 minutes when I was trying to leave work to go home. They come to work with me everyday and I let them play out back before heading home since we live in a condo and have no yard to play in They finally showed up completely covered in mud.










He thinks its great.

But yeah, so we didnt ride today, so I decided to just have a little fun and review some of our ground work exercises since we haven't in FOREVER. Man he was a champ! Put on his rope halter and he was like "Alright mom means business today". Not sure if anyones ever read any of my previous threads, but I got my horse with issues with people mounting. We were doing great for awhile, then over the summer had a bad relapse with his lymes, thus causing pain when mounting, which in the end made him very unsure about people getting on again. I've pretty much been the only one able to get on him since summer, anyone else thats tried to get on when I'm not present he becomes a bucking bronco because he doesnt trust them to not cause him pain  I hired a trainer to help me with him, he was great the first time she rode him when I was there, next time she came out she ended up in the dirt when I wasn't there  So I've been mostly just working on it on my own. Sooo! Today while playing I decided to try hopping on him kinda bareback. Well I didn't get all the way on but it was a big milestone for me  






He didn't completely throw his head up like ZOMG SOMETHING GETTING ON ME, he actually stayed pretty darn relaxed and didn't even flinch when I bounced up there haha. I dunno may not seem like much to most people, but to me I've been smiling all night. I've finally started getting on again without flexing his head in too as my safety net if he tries to explode. Sorry for the rambling, I just haddd to tell someone lol!


----------



## Celeste

You got all the way on him. You just didn't get into a dignified position.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Vermont finally got a beautiful day of sunny, warm weather! 40 degrees today and the ponies even got to be naked for most of the afternoon! Of course I had to work (just my luck!), but on my lunch break I hopped on Miss Selena and we went for a 2 mile bareback jaunt 

...a portion of my sanity has been restored...


----------



## evilamc

Celeste said:


> You got all the way on him. You just didn't get into a dignified position.


LOL Right? I've heard a lot about this "Jeffries Method" Looks pretty neat, I guess that is our end goal. In that method you like hop on, then bring your feet up but keep them together and basically lay on the horse, legs stretched out onto the bum, then just rub them all over. Guess its supposed to help them be more comfortable with things on their back. Not sure how much we'd benefit from it but I may try it lol! Just have to get the courage to swing my legs up, I can be such a baby. I'd love to get back the confidence to ride him bareback again though, hes SO much fun bareback. Our few accidents over the summer ruined my confidence a bit!


----------



## evilamc

EnduranceLover6 said:


> Vermont finally got a beautiful day of sunny, warm weather! 40 degrees today and the ponies even got to be naked for most of the afternoon! Of course I had to work (just my luck!), but on my lunch break I hopped on Miss Selena and we went for a 2 mile bareback jaunt
> 
> ...a portion of my sanity has been restored...
> View attachment 375938
> 
> View attachment 375946
> 
> View attachment 375954
> 
> View attachment 375962


Omg how can I have your job where I can ride my horse on my lunch break? Glad you got to get back on finally  Thats how I felt yesterday after I was finally able to ride again!


----------



## any

Oreos Girl said:


> Still I have to use an 18 inch (46 cm) step and put Oreo on the down side of a hill to get up on him and he is 15.1 hands tall.


I do the same if it is posible, not becouse of his growth - he has round back so usually saddle is slipping on sides when you try mount from the ground if you know what I mean (not much but I don't want to buckle up the girth too tight without a reason)

*greentree* - thank you 
*Roux* - his name is Borys
*evilamc* - a lot  especially if we go in group, but also there is many person who thinks that drafts hasn't got any more value than weight of their meat :/


----------



## Roadyy

Beautiful horses and trails all posted up. Makes me sad that I still have a couple of weeks before vet comes to update coggins and look into floating their teeth. Then I can start taking them off to the trails for some riding. I can't wait to start posting pics of my own again.


----------



## Roadyy

Snapped a couple pics of the boys before heading back to tinker with a few other things on the list like dragging the chest freezer to the horse shed, dragging the broken mower to my shop and moving the boat out of the way of the dually so it can be moved to the carport.

























Then an old friend stopped by to try and pawn his last female pit puppy off on me knowing I love Blue and Red nose pits. His Dam is Red and sire is Blue. He had the mom in the bed of the truck and she is gorgeous. I did not falter under the desire to take the little female even as beautiful as she is. I still have 4 other dogs in my house and although none are mine personally, I don't want another one since Bud past away back at Thanksgiving.


----------



## Zexious

^Your little herd is just adorbs!

And man, that puppy is cute o.o What's her name?


----------



## Roadyy

No name as he was leaving that to who ever takes her. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Herosbud

Phantom, Sorry about your horse injury. An icicle is a new one on me, however I watched a big one fall off of our barn one time and I was sure glad that nobody was under it. Great pictures too.


----------



## Herosbud

Great pictures and posts. I have had a hernia repair so I am going to be on foot for awhile so your stories and pictures are nice to see. I'm bummed because the temps are good for riding here too.
Evil, Are you going to tell us about the trailer that you have on order?


----------



## Celeste

DH and I went on our favorite little 2.7 mile ride. It was very muddy because it poured rain last night, but the weather was beautiful when we rode. It was almost 60 degrees and the sun was shining. 

*39.2 miles total*


----------



## greentree

Herosbud, hope you heal quickly from your surgery!

Roadyy, that puppy is awfully cute! Glad I am immune to puppy faces!!! Your horses are so pretty. Hope you are riding before long.

I got Tootsie out this morning before Mary came over, and rode down the road 1.5 miles and back, then up on the trail about a mile, then back down the road the other way, so about 5 miles. All walking, but she broke sweat, walking really fast. Mary had Magnolia all braided and saddled when I got back, so she climbed up and I led her around a bit, then unclipped the lead and Mary rode her a bit.

Y'all get some riding done over the weekend!

Nancy


----------



## Celeste

Today seemed to be a major estrus fest. I think that all the girls were in heat. DH and I rode 2.7 miles. Abby was chilled out in spite of showing signs of estrus. Sshabecka (AKA The Psycho Princess) was very grumpy. She pinned her ears when I cinched her up. She started to walk when I was mounting. (I discussed that one with her and she stood like a statue after that.) She acted like she didn’t want to leave the barn, but only for a few seconds. She was spooky and grouchy. When we were almost home, I didn’t pay enough attention as to how close she was to poor Abby and she nipped her tail. Abby jumped a little at that, but overall she was a champ. Sshabecka needs to take a chill pill. She was a lot more controllable than she was during her first heat of last year. I have to work if my hormones get out of whack and she does too……….

In spite of her bad mood, I still had fun. The weather was perfect! 67 degrees with the sun shining. We saw three deer. They stood and watched us for a few seconds before bounding away. We could hear tons of frogs chirping. It was a great day.

41.9 miles total


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today mother nature smiled on us. The sun was shining, it was in the upper 40s, and we just won't mention the gale-force wind because at least it wasn't ice cold. The sunshine helped to melt the ice and we were able to get off the property for the first time in forever!!

Snow, which is now wet from all the melting, was still high in places, so it was slow going.. but at least it wasn't going in circles around the yard!!















































Maybe, just maybe, we can get out again tomorrow.. depends on how badly things freeze overnight again and if it warms up tomorrow before the rain starts.. fingers and toes crossed!!


2014 mileage
...
02/20/14 dream 2.30 miles 3.4 mph 97.30 total miles
02/22/14 dream 12.90 miles 4.8 mph 110.20 total miles


----------



## Herosbud

Phantom, That is quite a view.


----------



## Oreos Girl

I rode today but have no mileage. I wasn't planning on riding. I took Oreo down to Unadilla today because there was going to be a saddle maker down there. Well she said that Oreo is lopsided and I need to get a pad that I can build up only one side. Maybe a chiropractor to see if that helps first. She put an extra wide tree on him and was the happiest with that. They basically build barrel racing saddles since that what they do. It gives me a place to start. On my back home, I stopped by friend's house in Fort Valley. I had a horse, saddle and all the tack with me so I decided to saddle up and ride with them for a little while. I hadn't ridden Oreo since before Thanksgiving. I have been busy riding new horses. He has been ridden but not by me. I think he is stiff from not being ridden as much, he bucked/kicked out every time we cantered. We rode off towards the front of their place by ourselves and we were running along, buck, more running. It was a nice day. Tomorrow my neighbor and I are riding out from my place. In trading for him riding my horse, we are going to be working on a fence for a temporary fix. I am so glad that my husband and his wife are not jealous people. His wife calls me his outside wife, and my father has started calling him my outside husband.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Get well soon Herosbud. 

Great pictures Dawn, I am so glad you had such perfect riding weather today; fingers crossed for tomorrow.

OG, what a fabulous idea, an "outside husband" :thumbsup: I totally love it! That is _exactly_ what I need, I just don't have enough time for a inside one...

If you are looking for more horses, my farrier has 2 TWH pinto mares for sale, momma & daughter. The daughter is 5yr old, not sure about the momma but he said she's had 3 foals. 

The tack store sold one of my Wintec saddles, so I am now $400 richer!!! Two down, two to go!!

I rode Chivas 2 miles today @ 4.1 mph and he was good but tired quick cause of the heat.

Since the girls didn't want to ride I rode Dreamer (second time I have ever riden him) and he was scared out of his wits for some reason! I think it was the saddle. I used my Big Horn endurance saddle on him instead of trying to squeeze my rear into Jenny's 16" Wintec Dressage. I got on, everything fine, then we start heading down the hill and the leather squeeks and Dreamer throws his nose to the sky and trys to bolt. He was in a state of panic for the first mile. 

I really only got on him to see if he was sore still from the new shoes cause we are planning to ride in Talladega Forest tomorrow. I couldn't tell anything about his gait cause he was so tense and jumping out of his skin on every squeek. Poor boy! 

Anyway, trying to keep him mostly at a walk we went 1.4 miles @ 3.6 mph. It wasn't even his usual big walk! Dang I wish that horse was 10 years younger, I would steal him from Jenny and compete with him! But I think 22 yrs is a little old for a horse to start an endurance career. :-(

I am going to try riding him again with her little saddle & see how he does. I noticed while I was on him he is uneven in the shoulders, his right one is much bigger than the left. He is splay footed too in front, with the left fore worse than the right, so I don't know if Dreamer is just made uneven or if Jenny has been riding mostly in one direction and made him uneven. It sure looks weird though...


----------



## EnduranceLover6

phantomhorse13 said:


> Today mother nature smiled on us. The sun was shining, it was in the upper 40s, and we just won't mention the gale-force wind because at least it wasn't ice cold. The sunshine helped to melt the ice and we were able to get off the property for the first time in forever!!
> 
> Snow, which is now wet from all the melting, was still high in places, so it was slow going.. but at least it wasn't going in circles around the yard!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, just maybe, we can get out again tomorrow.. depends on how badly things freeze overnight again and if it warms up tomorrow before the rain starts.. fingers and toes crossed!!
> 
> 
> 2014 mileage
> ...
> 02/20/14 dream 2.30 miles 3.4 mph 97.30 total miles
> 02/22/14 dream 12.90 miles 4.8 mph 110.20 total miles


Yay!!! Glad you got out...awesome pictures & view. Sounds like everyone is getting to ride...super jealous! 

Weather was decent today but no time to ride on my lunch break so we got stuck in the indoor once again. As much as we hate the arena we had a great ride.


----------



## evilamc

Phantom, I'm so jealous of your rides, they always look so beautiful! 

I got lucky today! Right as I was leaving neighborhood I ran into 4 ladies from a nearby barn, they let me tag-a-long with them! Was so much fun, did a LOT of trotting and cantering but my saddle pad was slipping back from cantering ugh.

So we did 5.78 miles bringing our total to 22.58, man Dexter was a tireeeeeed boy today, he wasn't in as good of shape as their horses!









The trails weren't too muddy! I was sure they would be.









Big open field, this was towards the end when he was pooped haha so we just walked it.



















Very tired sweaty boy. He did very well though I was a proud mom. They even commented on how nice and relaxed he was and that I was a "safe" rider. So thats good right? He's only 7 but acted like an old pro, never met the horses before, and joined right up with them, then when it was time to head home he happily split away from them


----------



## 6gun Kid

rode my standard little 3 mile loop today twice, so 6 miles


----------



## Oreos Girl

Well my outside husband and I did a quick fence repair. Anyone want to have a fencing vacation any time in the next couple of months? I need to replace all of my fences. Then we rode. We did the larger loop so even though I forgot my GPS, I think we rode about 4.3 miles based on previous rides. I rode my dad's mare April again. I didn't lunge her first today and she was more nervous. Good news is that traffic didn't faze her. We rode along a rode where we can be a good safe distance off the road but still be near traffic. She didn't pay any attention to that at all. Silos and big yellow cotton balers on the other hand are really scary stuff. It didn't help that at the very instant of huffing and puffing (by April of course), that Freddy the great trail dog stepped on a plastic bottle. Good news is a spook is a small jump away. We did some more gaiting which is more me needing practice than her. I love that gait, it is so smooth. I just keep riding with non-gaited horses (my own). I can't get too far ahead.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Yeah, that is a good compliment evilamc, glad you found some riding buddies.

It is a good thing I am flexible, cause I had to change my plans about 5 times today! First one child wants to go, then both and I am looking for a ride for the third horse, then neither of them want to go, then repeat twice until I finally said forget it! 

Then I drive out to Talladega for my first solo ride there and the van is pulling to the left everytime I use the breaks...so it is pull, straighten, pull, straighten for 45 minutes, only to see a "road closed - detour" 5.5 miles from the horsecamp. Drat.

I glanced at the detour, and saw a one lane gravel road with a sign at the top of the hill showing "SS" curve ahead. No way could two trailers pass on that road, and I really didn't feel like driving an unknown distance down a gravel road when I did't even know if the campground was open, or if there was any one else there. :evil: Decided I better turn around while I can... 

Got back to Heflin, the closest town with cell phone service and called a friend to see if I could ride on his property. He has 100+ acres of flat pasture and a "gallop lane" around the whole thing. 

So, Chivas got to see his first Dressage arena, rode around for a little bit in there but Chivas really coundn't see the point, so we rode around his place a few times. It's all level and he has a big lake on it, but Chivas wouldn't go in it. 

Rode around for 4.87 miles then my GPS says low battery and cuts off. One of these days I am going to remember to pack batteries!!! Anyway, we rode one more time after that, I know we rode over 5 miles, but I don't know so just counting 5. 

Silly Chivas was nervy out in the open pasture, once we were in the wooded area he was much happier :lol:

Then I tried to ride up past the barns to the house and some dogs in a kennel started barking and Chivas caught sight of a no-kidding scarey monster near the dogs :shock: (see last picture) I think he though it was some kind of dog-cow creature, but I literally had to get off to lead him past! Then with my bum left leg, I couldn't get back on, so I just led him back to the trailer. 

Overall nice day, I think I'll go back and bring Dreamer with me too, try a bit of ponying or take turns riding. 

Pics: The arena, before ride eating GRASS, after ride nice and sweaty, and a couple of monster pictures...lol


----------



## EnduranceLover6

AnitaAnne said:


> Yeah, that is a good compliment evilamc, glad you found some riding buddies.
> 
> It is a good thing I am flexible, cause I had to change my plans about 5 times today! First one child wants to go, then both and I am looking for a ride for the third horse, then neither of them want to go, then repeat twice until I finally said forget it!
> 
> Then I drive out to Talladega for my first solo ride there and the van is pulling to the left everytime I use the breaks...so it is pull, straighten, pull, straighten for 45 minutes, only to see a "road closed - detour" 5.5 miles from the horsecamp. Drat.
> 
> I glanced at the detour, and saw a one lane gravel road with a sign at the top of the hill showing "SS" curve ahead. No way could two trailers pass on that road, and I really didn't feel like driving an unknown distance down a gravel road when I did't even know if the campground was open, or if there was any one else there. :evil: Decided I better turn around while I can...
> 
> Got back to Heflin, the closest town with cell phone service and called a friend to see if I could ride on his property. He has 100+ acres of flat pasture and a "gallop lane" around the whole thing.
> 
> So, Chivas got to see his first Dressage arena, rode around for a little bit in there but Chivas really coundn't see the point, so we rode around his place a few times. It's all level and he has a big lake on it, but Chivas wouldn't go in it.
> 
> Rode around for 4.87 miles then my GPS says low battery and cuts off. One of these days I am going to remember to pack batteries!!! Anyway, we rode one more time after that, I know we rode over 5 miles, but I don't know so just counting 5.
> 
> Silly Chivas was nervy out in the open pasture, once we were in the wooded area he was much happier :lol:
> 
> Then I tried to ride up past the barns to the house and some dogs in a kennel started barking and Chivas caught sight of a no-kidding scarey monster near the dogs :shock: (see last picture) I think he though it was some kind of dog-cow creature, but I literally had to get off to lead him past! Then with my bum left leg, I couldn't get back on, so I just led him back to the trailer.
> 
> Overall nice day, I think I'll go back and bring Dreamer with me too, try a bit of ponying or take turns riding.
> 
> Pics: The arena, before ride eating GRASS, after ride nice and sweaty, and a couple of monster pictures...lol


Omg the mini is too cute! 

Got out for another lunch break ride...1.63 miles (whoohoo, going big :lol
Had a friend take a picture of Miss Selena Mare today to see how much her muscling has changed with consistent work & conditioning since I bought her. Pretty neat to compare!








Total = 45.11 miles


----------



## AnitaAnne

There is more hair than horse on that mini! He (?) came running right over to visit, no squeeling, no biting, no snorting, just a friendly Hi, who are you? 

Chivas actually got up the nerve to sniff his nose, I wish I had got a picture of that, first time Chivas looked tall! Unfortunately, he kept bumping into me thus jerking my phone as I was snapping pictures. Silly horse! 

Miss Selena is so pretty! But how in the world do you have time to ride on a lunch break? Do you work at the stable? 

We never get a break at all. Worked 14 hrs Wed nite, the same Thurs nite plus a meeting afterwards. I left for work at 5:30 Thurs nite and didn't get home until 11 am Fri, then I was too tired to do much of anything :-(


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

Herosbud, hope you are healing up well. I had to have some cysts taken off my scalp on the 11th and it hurt more than it has in the past, probably because they were bigger. To top it off, my insurance refused to pay! Anyway, feeling your pain…

Phantom: I am keeping my fingers crossed the good weather holds out for you. I love the picture of you and Phantom, with her tail blowing behind you both! Yes, I do live in Southern Oregon, although I may be moving in the fall.

Evilmc: I wish I could ride with you, I think we could have a load of fun with our little dogs too.

any: Borys is shorter than I thought, because he looks like a draft horse. I just love his build!

Roadyy: Don’t know how you could resist that pup. I hope you get out on the trails soon.

EnduranceLover6: Jealous that you can ride on your lunch! Miss Selena Mare has really developed nicely. You must be so proud of her.

Celeste: Estrus! That might be part of what is going on with my mare! 

Oreos Girl: I love a good fence building party! As long as there are party beverages and something roasted on a fire!

AnitaAnne: your Chivas is gorgeous! What is that color called? And meeting the mini reminds me of one of April’s biggest spooks. We were riding in a pear orchard here and came on a field with mini horses and donkeys. April was fine with it from a distance but as we got closer, she began to spin and bolt, spin and bolt. I got off, but she would not get close enough to say hello. All I could think was that as we got closer and the little horses didn’t grow, she began to thing something was terribly wrong with them!

We had a great ride yesterday. We drove 40 miles to SIL’s house, picked up her and her horse and drove to BOLT MOUNTAIN! It was supposed to be “difficult 4.7 miles” and it was! 

It took us 2.5 hours to get to the top and 1 hour to get down. Whew!














The trail is very steep. That is my SIL's chocolate lab in front of me.














Here is a view from the top. I could see 350 degrees around me. I was the only human from our party who made it all the way to the top. It was quite a challenge. April refused to go further after we got a mile away from the group. I dismounted and walked her the last mile up to the top. The trail wound around the hill, so whenever we were above our party, she would stop and look at me, then look down hill where she knew our group was, then look at me with this "are you crazy?" expression.

April was DRIPPING sweat and did not want her picture taken















I was a sweaty mess too, but no pictures of that! 

I told you all that we had been working in the barn during the rainstorms a couple of weeks ago. Here are some pictures of our new LOFT and catwalk!


----------



## tiffrmcoy

AnitaAnne- I wanna snuggle the mini!!! I like the name Chivas he's a pretty boy! I have the exact same halter, I have one red like yours and one purple.

evilamc- Lucky you found some people to ride with! 

EnduranceLover- Your mare is looking good!

Rode 3.29 miles today bareback. My old roping saddle finally quit on me I've had it forever (15yrs) the tree broke in it. So I ordered me a new one I ordered a Wintec Western Saddle I figured since I don't rodeo anymore I don't need a fancy leather one plus they're really a lot of work to take care of, so a good friend of mine highly recommended a Wintec saddle so I'm pretty excited about getting a new saddle! I hope it's a as good as she says I've never had a synthetic saddle.

*34.29 Miles Total*
I'm setting a goal for myself for 150 miles this year.








I know my rope halter is on wrong it kept getting twisted and while I was trying to put it on her I had my filly nosing me in the back looking for more carrots and my mare was trying to walk away from me while I was trying to get it untwisted it was making me angry so I was like screw it, it's going on, on the opposite side.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

AnitaAnne said:


> Miss Selena is so pretty! But how in the world do you have time to ride on a lunch break? Do you work at the stable?


Yes Anita, I am a senior college student and work at my college equine facility. Ironically, my horse is boarded at a barn connected to the same driveway as the college barn, so I can see my horse from my work! lol. 

Normally I wouldn't ride on my hour lunch break, but lately the weather has been so beautiful and work has really been ****ing me off, so I peace-out on a short hack to restore my sanity :lol: 

Thank you all for the compliments on Selena. I am very proud of her.


----------



## Smokeyhorse

Newby here we rode 14 miles today, I ride a paso/ssh and hubby has a twh. 




Loving the catwalk- ours is like 6 inches, just waiting to fall off that thing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## liltuktuk

Phew, had a lot to get caught up on! I haven't been on in awhile.

I got a few short trail rides in this weekend, the 50+ mph wind gusts kind of put a damper on things.

Last Thursday I did a 2 mile ride on Amira. The weather was warm, 40+ degrees! She was great, was doing everything on a lose rein, was listening beautifully, all in all a great ride....until it started hailing on the way back *sigh*.

Saturday was another 2 mile ride with my friend and her mare. Both girls were being little speed demons due to the wind.

Sunday was a 1 mile ride with my friend and her gelding. Lots of wind again, but the horses were quite relaxed. 

No pictures from my rides, but on Thursday Maverick was gelded. Poor little guy is feeling quite sorry for himself right now. And of course I took pictures of him while he was knocked out...and then coming to. And then one of him standing next to big sis Amira.


----------



## Herosbud

Thanks for the well wishes. I am getting better slow but sure - Went out and helped my wife feed yesterday and it was nice to see my boys.
AnitaAnne, You had an eventful start to your day. I give you a lot of credit for sticking with it.
Endurance, Riding on your lunch break! How sweet is that!
Foxtail, Great pictures. I love to remodel and have completely restored our barn. I really like your loft! Any pictures from the outside of the barn?
Liltuk, Tell Maverick that I feel his pain! Nice looking horse too.


----------



## Zexious

liltuktuk--Poor Maverick D: At least he's still adorbs...


----------



## liltuktuk

Zexious said:


> liltuktuk--Poor Maverick D: At least he's still adorbs...


He is quite adorable. When he first stood up after his surgery he didn't seem to keen on holding his head up so I just stood there and held it for 20 minutes while all the other horses got their vaccines.

The best part was we brought my friends gelding in to keep him company before he went down and after he woke up. When he finally went down the other gelding who had been munching quietly on hay shot his head up and gave us this panicked look of "ummmmm guys, I don't want to be in here anymore! I'm having flashbacks!"


----------



## AnitaAnne

Welcome Smokeyhorse! That is an interesting cross you ride, tell us all about him/her. Nice views, where are you located? 

liltuktuk: poor Maveric...he is so cute! Good wishes for a speedy and uneventful recovery :wink:

Foxtail: thank you for the complement on my boy, his color is called Chocolate, the prefered color for Rocky Mtn horses. They are really a black horse with a dilutant gene, but I prefer the Chocolate, after all he is sweet and I love chocolate! 

Too funny about April going nuts about minis too, they look so cute to us, but you are right, they don't grow any taller as you get closer! I think the little ******s enjoy scaring the big horses :rofl:

The barn loft looks great, esp the nice wide catwalk! Y'all did some fast work. 

Celeste: The Estrus curse continues! Our Sassy was SASSY this Sunday, bucking, squeeling and kicking at the boys while they just tried to stay out of her way!!! It seems like that first one in Feb is always the worst one. Good thing she didn't get ridden, my child would have been spinning in the air off of that little bronc. 

EL6: Jeez, working at an Equine center! Where you can gaze lovingly at your horse all day, and ride on your lunch breaks! Dang, sounds like a perfect job! But I guess even with those perks its still better to be riding instead of working :wink:


----------



## evilamc

4 miles today in like 15mph+ winds, so fun. Rode by ourselves, this is our longest ride out alone and he did amazing with the wind. 2 miles in we come to a creek and I think oh I'll let him grab a little drink and splash around a little...Well we ended up sinking like 2 ft into mud...I never knew I could hop out of my aussie saddle SO fast. Luckily he stayed pretty calm and worked himself out of it. So we turned around then and started heading back because I wasn't for certain that he was ok...After watching him for awhile and trotting in hand he seemed fine so I found a down tree and hopped back on and made it home 

Its kinda sad when my horse comes home with more mud on him then he had when I got him out of the field for our ride...Oh well he's such a good boy and we had fun 









Slamming on the breaks to smell EVERY single pile of poop we pass, can't even miss the poop on the bridge..









Yay water...looked fine I thought...









Poor guy, so muddy now. I must say I'm AMAZED his easyboots ALL stayed on...Guess we have a pretty darn good fit!









MOM OMG MORE POOP TO SMELL EVEN THOUGH I SMELLED IT WHEN WE CAME THIS WAY BEFORE!










Poor guy even got mud all over his face  I really need to clean my bridle now but had to groom the BO's dog so didn't have time to give it a good cleaning! Had chicken cooking in the crock pot so had to get home to take it out...yummm.

Man AnitaAnne you had quite the adventure yesterday to get a ride in! Looks like a lot of fun though  I cant wait for my new trailerrr to get here so I can start going out to some of the parks! That mini is too cute for its own good.

Foxtail you should come ride with me  You can see the Nations Capitol while your here thats a big plus right?! LOL I hate this city. Your barn is looking AWESOME! I'm trying to get my dad to build me a run in shed where I board right now because I don't like Dexter to go in a stall...so right now he just has an overhang to hide under in bath weather  He doesn't really seem to care but a run in would still be nice.

Tiff I don't think you'll have trouble getting to 150, thats a good goal, I should set a goal too! I LOVE your purple reins/halter so cute. I want to put pink on Dexter but my bf said tahts where he draws the line....and he barely even comes out to see the horse ha.

Welcome Smokey! Awesome pics! I wish I could ride that far HA, my horse would die he's so out of shape. 

Liltukl Maverick is such a cutie! You should give him an extra treat from all of us here to make him feel better 

Oh so, 4 miles today for total of 26.58. Is it bad that I'm thinking about quitting lessons for awhile and just trail riding? Dexter LOVES the trails and so do I..trying to decide if paying $50 for lessons is worth it if we're just trail riding...


----------



## waresbear

So far in 2014, besides a trudge through the 2 feet of snow in my arena, it's been up & down my road, it's about 3 mile trip, 2 very steep hills. I do that everyday on 2 horses unless it's colder than -15C, which the last 2 days it has been .


----------



## Herosbud

Oh my garsh, I made the cut in the photo contest! And I took it with a cell phone too. I,m not that techy and I wasn't even sure that it went in.


----------



## Smokeyhorse

Thanks y'all (haha southern middle Tennessee) smack dab in TWH and SSH country.
My paso/ssh horse is an interesting cross, I think the stars aligned at just the right time in his gene pool. He is the fastest gaited horse I've seen in person, crazy fast. He is also like a little billy goat in the mountains. He is around 11, and has been trail ridden his entire life. We are currently training for our first LD race. 
I love seeing everyone's ponies and rides! Thanks

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## evilamc

waresbear said:


> So far in 2014, besides a trudge through the 2 feet of snow in my arena, it's been up & down my road, it's about 3 mile trip, 2 very steep hills. I do that everyday on 2 horses unless it's colder than -15C, which the last 2 days it has been .


Hey at least their butts will be nice come spring after working up those steep hills  I've seen some pics you've posted of riding in the snow, sometimes I'm jealous because I'd love to try it...then other times I feel bad for you because I'm sure it gets old!


----------



## Roux

I had a nice ride on Friday with Roux and did some arena work and desensitizing with the really scary tarp lol. 

Friday's ride: 9.44 miles
*Total for the year: 75.43!*

Pictures from Friday:


















And the artsy fartsy one:









And from today- the first one is Roux wearing the tarp... which is a big deal for him lol he is quite bothered by that darn thing


----------



## RhondaLynn

hey Smokeyhorse, where in Middle Tennessee are the photos??? I have ridden up at Big South Fork and at East Fork the photos look like that area.. 
I already have reservations for BSF in June and October. Hubby and I LOVE the area!!

Rhonda


----------



## Herosbud

Roux, I like your pictures but the first one is really great. The lighting is super! It looks like you are riding in to a "ghostly" place.


----------



## Oreos Girl

I was going to ask the same thing Smokeyhorse. I would like somewhere different to ride when visiting my dad.


----------



## Roux

Thanks Hero! Sometimes in the evening with the light filtering through the dust it can be a little eery. Hope your feeling better soon, my dad had a similar procedure last winter and recovered pretty quickly. Hopefully that will be your experience as well! In August I had surgery because I had crushed my nose and sinus cavities and I was benched from riding for about 8 weeks- that might have been harder then the recovery haha!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Smokeyhorse

I am south of Big South Fork area, we are suppose to go there in September, never been. I live/ride around McMinnville/Monteagle mountain. Very fortunate to live at the foot of the mountain though rural. Where are yall?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Oreos Girl

I am in Georgia, way south of Atlanta. My dad lives in Lebanon. I have been to Circle E up there. For us flatlanders, it was a very aggressive ride. I love to tell of the big limestone steps we had to go down. Each dropoff was about a foot down.


----------



## evilamc

Adorable pics Roux, he doesn't look like he hates the tarp thattttt much. Next find an old one to cut up and hang in like a curtain for him to walk under 

Did about 3.5 miles today, my tracker cut off when I took a phone call so don't know exact amount. so 30.08 for the year! Man I think I've almost done more then last year in the last month haha. 

Today I learned a valuable lesson. Don't let the horse decide which path to go down. LOL At one point in the trail it splits, we've always gone one way, so He stopped so I was like ok you choose! So he turned to the left and went down path we haven't been down before. It was marked so I figured it would be fine...boy was I wrong. Slippery wet leaves COVERED it, then we came up to a STEEP slippery wet hill which he made up pretty well. Probably went about 1/2 mile down this terrible trail, then towards the end when we should of been pretty close to where it heads back to the road...its blocked off and closed because washed out! WHOOOPS! So we had to had back and then go DOWN that super steep slippery hill. Man that was fun. I almost hopped off and walked him down but he surprised me and actually did it a lot better then I thought he would. He's really turning into a pretty pro trail horse 

Question for all you pros though? How many miles a week would be too much you think? In the last 3 days we've done 13.5 miles...today and yesterday were mostly at walk but Sunday was a lot of trotting/canter. We just started trailing again after not for a few months...we would only ride in the ring for like 30-60min a few days a week. He seems to be taking it well, after the steep hills he was a bit out of breath  At the beginning of the ride today he was in slow motion but after we had a small argument and I won he picked up the pace (I feel like we're an old married couple sometimes). So I think I'm going to give him tomorrow off? I just don't know what to look for if I'm pushing him too hard/far? Was going to try and set a goal to do 25 miles this week, think that would be a little too much?


----------



## Herosbud

Evil, 25 miles doesn't seem like too much to me. It seems like you are getting out and riding by yourself. I think that you really establish a better bond with your horse that way and you build your confidence too.


----------



## Roadyy

Woohoo, my Garmin GPSmap60 came in today. Will be playing with it and reading the book from now til I can start hitting the trails so I can use as much of it as possible.


----------



## gunslinger

Cool!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## evilamc

Yay new GPS! You'll have to let us know how you like it!

Hero, yeah I don't know many in the area to ride with so we've started going out alone because I was tired of ring work and so was he! I think your right about it helping make a stronger "bond". I think we both are starting to trust each other a lot more and his little tantrums are happening less and less haha. First ride we had alone he wouldn't believe me that walking over the awkward concrete wouldn't kill him...now he's crossing bridges and going pretty much anywhere I point him and usually without any fight!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree

My GPS is supposed to be here tomorrow!!! Can we do a conference call so you can teach me how to use it?


----------



## Herosbud

Roadyy, Good deal about the gps. They are a lot of fun and a big help too. All of my fields are irregular in shape and I have never figured out exactly how big they are for fertilizer etc. so I am going to ride the perimeters and let the gps figure the acreage. I know that mine is a lot smarter than I am.


----------



## Roux

Evilamc - he was spooking and bucking and rearing for about an hour before he stood still enough to take that picture. After that I roped the tarp and made him drag it around for another 45 min lol poor guy wished we had gone on a trail ride.

I mostly trail ride solo also - I just don't have any one to ride with. I don't think your mileage sounds too strenuous at all and the more you do the more you can do! Roux is the kind of horse that 90% of the time he is very level headed but when he does go off he really goes off. Every ride he gets better and better (for the most part). 

In August he wouldn't go across two of the bridges near by even when being led by hand and following his "brother." Now we ride over four different bridges solo without hesitation. 

However a few rides ago we were in the bosque (that is what we call the woods next to the river its a New Mexico thing) any way you can't see ahead of you too well. He kept stopping and sticking his head up and I thought he was getting a lazy streak so I forced him on. Which is exactly when I see two other riders trotting from around the blind corner. Roux reared and spun around so fast I didn't really know what happened and then he took off in a DEAD gallop. I got him stopped pretty quick and turned him toward the other riders. They had to pick their jaws off the ground lol. They kept saying, "that was amazing you stuck that so well it was so impressive." Ha! 

Funnily enough a near identical situation happened this Friday and Roux flinched heavily but that was it!


----------



## Roadyy

Greentree, I will be glad to once I figure it out. Just perusing through the manual last night got me fairly familiar with the operations of it. I figure to set it up each time I go out and mingle with the horses and ride them around the paddock so I can practice. 

I mainly wanted it to track distance and routes, since I doubt I'll be going anywhere soon that will require it to find my way out.

I will admit my first mistake with it. I was sitting here at the table in my dining room when I turned it on and started reading the book. Took about 3 pages to figure out why it was taking so long to locate satellites and give me a map. Lol

Must be outside in full view of the sky,DOH!


Apparently it can't receive signal from them through the thick ceiling, shingles and trees. Loll


----------



## gunslinger

Roady, take the GPS with you in the car....use it in area's you already know and you'll learn to trust the device. 

Nice GPS by the way...


----------



## greentree

Roadyy, good you figured that out BEFORE you stomped it into oblivion....I know how these devices are, WONDER how they came to be called something with a root word "VICE"????? 

DH spent all morning fighting, OK, yelling at, ATT. In a store. He wants to cancel an old Texas phone #, but the last bill he got had a $99 credit. Can you move that to another account? no. Can you send me a check? no. So I have to keep the phone, which I do not use, need, or want, fo r2 more months to use up the credit??? yes. They said they could mot refund it because it was not money he ACTUALLY paid. ????? I GUARANTEE if there is money to credit, then yes, we PAID it!! THen he told them he wanted to cancel the DSL, and they said but..but.. we can give you ANOTHER $5 off per month.... then they start talking really fast....for 3 months, then back to normal price, with a 2 year contract, etc., etc....GGAAHH!!

I sometimes think I should dump it ALL and move out with the Mennonites, but I don't do well in the "lower class" they subscribe to women...Plus, I would not be able to talk to YOU ALL anymore....

Gotta go feed,
Nancy


----------



## Roadyy

GT, I have learned not to send my wife to cancel anything anymore. She always falls for their tactics and costs me twice as much as before I wanted it cancelled. 

Gunslinger, I remember seeing a car mode in there and will do that. Thanks. The only thing missing on it is the belt clip, but I hadn't intended on keeping it on my belt. I don't even keep my cell phone on my belt for fear of losing it with my rough actions.


----------



## Herosbud

Roux, That inconsistent spookiness can drive you nuts. I had an Arab that was that way and after a few years I had to get rid of him because I couldn't deal with it anymore. But when he was good, he was very very good as the poem goes.
Greentree, At what point during your conversation with ATT did the top of your head blow off?


----------



## QOS

Loved all of the pictures!!! Welcome to Smokeyhorse!

Liltuktuk - poor little Maverick. Hope he is better soon. What a pretty little fellow he is. Love his coloring!

I didn't get to ride this past weekend which is a shame - the weather was so nice!!! I went to the cake show in Austin and taught a cake class on painting peacocks. It is the 3rd largest cake show in the US so there were many of the "stars" of the cake world there so I thought I was in high cotton to be there teaching a class. I am Face Book friends with many of them so they all know The Biscuit. He was oohhhed and aahhhhed over many times. :lol:

I haven't rode in a vehicle much less drove it in that far in more than a year. It is a little more than a four hour drive. I left Friday morning and Saturday afternoon could barely move my legs.  Austin is hilly and going up any inclines is very hard for me. When I got home Sunday my back started hurting - not where I had surgery but dang....I had to take a hydrocodone and I haven't taken that since about 10 days after surgery. Ugh. I am still exhausted from the trip.

I did go ride Biscuit in the arena - had to get in some therapy. I went to go out and get the little snot rocket and he was of the opinion " I hadn't seen you since Wednesday and who was I again? " Sarge kept running him off too. I finally got my hands on him and walked him up to the barn and rode with my barn buddies for about 30 minutes. It was difficult to mount up. I went to therapy yesterday and they said I was just tired - then they made me more tired. :shock:

Supposed to ride Saturday morning with my cousin - got to get moving now so I can make the 3 cakes I have to make this weekend so I can ride. 

Happy Trails everyone and hope the weather holds out. It was pouring down rain here last night. :evil:


----------



## greentree

Herosbud, it was Dh, so it ALL comes out his mouth! 

QOS, I hope you recover from your Austin trip...maybe someone spiked your drink, and things got weird. Do you have any witnesses?? 

WE met the funniest women at the World Equestrian Games in 2010...one of them was an incredible cake artist. DH had her on his Facebook, but he is no longer on it, so we lost track of her. I think her name was Brenda. She was so much fun!!

Nancy


----------



## tiffrmcoy

Today has just been a wonderful day *being sarcastic* first the rain ruins and halts our project of expanding our back patio the construction guy who is doing it calls me and tells me he wont't be able to pour the concrete because of the rain so yea that! (not) Then I get a call from my barn owner and friend who boards at the same place that someone cut the fence where our horses are to try and steal an ATV that was parked in the pasture the fence where they cut is a VERY busy street 45miles an hr+ on that road people drive luckily none of the horses got out but why would someone do that? Why would someone cut a fence where there are horses and its a busy, busy road. The ignorance of some people infuriates me to no end :evil: I'm going way off topic but yesterday I went on a ride and it was a bit muddy out so I didn't go for a super long ride I went 4.62 miles again bareback, my saddle hasn't came yet, just me and Beebe and I was alone (don't tell my husband) but I carried my knife with me. I use an app on my phone to track my miles I do have a Garmin but I use it in my truck and don't take it with me on the trail.

*38.91 total miles*


----------



## Zexious

^It's too bad about the crappy start to your day ): At least you got some neighneigh time in ^^


----------



## greentree

I got a LITTLE neighneigh time in....my (face) cheeks were freezing!! But I got Tootsie out of the stall, since I went to lunch with DH and DS, and by the time we got through running HIS errands, it was 4:00!! 

Did I tell y'all I tapped my maple trees? Gonna make my own syrup. TOTALLY out of this Texas girl's realm. I thought Mrs. Butterworth made syrup. I already have 2 gallons of sap, and I have to figure out how to carry it out of the woods, and store it in the refrigerator until I have enough to cook it down. I just tapped them on Tuesday morning.

Here is the picture I took this evening.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Still no trail riding for us...weather is back in the negatives and roads are a sheet of ice...GAHHHH :evil:

On a more positive note, Selena and I had a great lesson Tuesday morning. Did some jumping gymnastics and boy was she pooped! Tonight I just did a thorough warm up to keep her moving and snapped a cute picture of her...








Also, only 8 more days until we leave for Kentucky to get my Arab filly! I'm so ready...








*Total = 51.11 *


----------



## greentree

EL6, what part of Kentucky? 

V is looking SO adorable!

Nancy


----------



## waresbear

I am jealous of all these places without 2 feet of snow! I got a ride in, my usual up & down the mountain road, prolly be the only ride for this week, going back down to -20C again.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Smokeyhorse: your Paso/SSH looks very pretty and hardy too! Is he hot/tense alot? How nice that he is super fast! I am still trying (unsuccessfully) to visualize his gaits...

I had read that a RMHA had competed successfully in the Tevis, so I thought they were a fast breed. Maybe some are, but my little Chivas is definately not speedy, we average 5mph :-( I have been trying to push him to 6mph but it hasn't happened yet. Drat. 

More bad news here, two Zebras on a private farm were shot a few days ago. I am betting it is the same stinking weasels! Happened in Oneonta, just about an hour from here, closer to the original killings in Ohatchee. 

I worry so much about my horses when they are outside now...I pray the skunks are caught very quickly!!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

EnduranceLover6 said:


> Still no trail riding for us...weather is back in the negatives and roads are a sheet of ice...GAHHHH :evil:
> 
> On a more positive note, Selena and I had a great lesson Tuesday morning. Did some jumping gymnastics and boy was she pooped! Tonight I just did a thorough warm up to keep her moving and snapped a cute picture of her...
> View attachment 379994
> 
> 
> Also, only 8 more days until we leave for Kentucky to get my Arab filly! I'm so ready...
> View attachment 380002
> 
> 
> *Total = 51.11 *


OMG, Vee is the cutest! Where in Kentucky is she?

It rained last night, getting down to 19 tonight...of course it is my day off


----------



## EnduranceLover6

AnitaAnne said:


> OMG, Vee is the cutest! Where in Kentucky is she?





greentree said:


> EL6, what part of Kentucky?
> 
> V is looking SO adorable!
> 
> Nancy


Thanks ladies...I can't wait to finally meet her and bring her home. We are going to Stanford, KY, about an hour away from Lexington.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Greentree: love the legs picture of Tootsie, but why the sideways pics? :lol:

Love real maple syrup *smaks lips*

Dealing with ATT makes me crazy, and I must admit to a little come-apart in one of their stores myself a few years ago. One way or another they always manage to hold onto their money! Grrr 'nuff said.


----------



## Roux

> Roux, That inconsistent spookiness can drive you nuts. I had an Arab that was that way and after a few years I had to get rid of him because I couldn't deal with it anymore. But when he was good, he was very very good as the poem goes.


You are so right it can be a really trying characteristic. I am hoping with more and more miles it will get better with time but who knows!

Consistency is such a valuable trait.


----------



## 6gun Kid

Smokeyhorse said:


> I am south of Big South Fork area, we are suppose to go there in September, never been. I live/ride around McMinnville/Monteagle mountain. Very fortunate to live at the foot of the mountain though rural. Where are yall?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 How close are you to Maryville,TN? My brother lives there now, and has no one to ride with.


----------



## greentree

AnitaAnne, I take the pictures with my iphone, and post them from my ipad. They are right side up in my album. I guess I need to ask ATT, they can probably fix it for 12.99 a month and a 2 year contract, bwahahaha!!!!

Roux, those are NOT spooks. They are inner thigh exercises! I ride Arabians, so I have VERY strong inner thighs.

I have to go to the restaurant supply place today to get something to store my sap in. This is going to be an expensive 2 ounces of syrup!!!

Reason # 4712 why it is so nice living here in BG, KY: The propane truck came rumbling down the driveway yesterday, and I walked up from the barn, but he had not drug his hose over to the tank, he was talking to DH. He said he just stopped by to make sure we were OK on gas, because the price is so high right now...at 27%, we could wait and hope the price comes down. This man does NOT own ATT, I can tell you THAT!!! How nice! He may get a 1 oz bottle of maple syrup as a gift from me. 

Know why we have a propane shortage???? It is not the chicken farmers keeping poultry houses warm....no. We are shipping it to China. That's OK, here is what I pull MY horse trailer with.....sideways, I am sure!! Real picture, not photoshopped.
Nancy


----------



## AnitaAnne

Nancy I really like your tow vehicle! Do you live/travel in a high crime area? Or are your Arabians heavier than most?


Also, for 12.99/month and a 2yr contract your pictures will be rightside up but postage stamp sized. If you want them the current size *and *rightside up you will want their plan @ 19.99/month/2 yr contract. However, if you send in the sticker off of the phone box you purchased last year, and all the original paperwork, you can get a $200 refund certificate! (*refund only for new customers on an upgraded plan of 199/month*)

reason #365 why I have T-Mobile...rightside-up pictures...


----------



## Herosbud

Greentree, Your fibbing about that being your tow vehicle because I can't see the hitch ball - Oh no, wait a minute I do see it now. Awesome, and you don't have to worry about "road rage"!
Anita, That is scary stuff about the zebra/horse shootings. I would be afraid to let mine out and they would go nuts. One advantage about our little farm is that the only way you can see it is from a plane.


----------



## Celeste

Herosbud said:


> One advantage about our little farm is that the only way you can see it is from a plane.


That sounds like the place to be!


----------



## greentree

We are just prepared for the zombie apocalypse. 

That picture is right side up because it was taken with the real camera. If I drove that in to do business with ATT, maybe they would give me what I want. It's hard to park, though.

Nancy


----------



## Zexious

^That. Is. Awesome. I know where I'm headed when the zombie apocalypse happens ;D

It's funny you mention the "inner thigh exercises". He doesn't pull this often but, when he does, Gator is the master at those.
I was acting childish with my boyfriend the other day, and we were kind of wrestling around. I gripped his leg with my thighs and he was just like " Is that all you do all day?? Thigh exercises??" xD


----------



## any

27.02.2014 - 13,5km; total: 201km


----------



## Herosbud

Any, I like your pictures. Anyone viewing them would think that they are viewing scenes from Illinois. The European road sign in the last one being the exception. I hope that you keep posting them. It is indeed a small world.


----------



## jamesqf

greentree said:


> If I drove that in to do business with ATT, maybe they would give me what I want. It's hard to park, though.


I wouldn't think so. I'd actually like to borrow it for when I run into the sort of jerk who thinks their precious set of wheels has to take up four spaces. See how they like driving something 2 inches tall


----------



## any

*Herosbud* if we talk about road signs... xD 
















18.02.2014


----------



## Herosbud

Any, Are those cobblestone sidewalks and streets? I am trying to figure out the sign. Is that a space ship above the town?
I was stationed in France for a year in 1956. I miss the quaint European towns and their cobblestone streets. Back then horses and carts shared the road with motorcycles, bicycles, cars and trucks. I don't ever remember seeing an accident with them though.


----------



## any

Herosbud said:


> Any, Are those cobblestone sidewalks and streets? I am trying to figure out the sign. Is that a space ship above the town?
> I was stationed in France for a year in 1956. I miss the quaint European towns and their cobblestone streets. Back then horses and carts shared the road with motorcycles, bicycles, cars and trucks. I don't ever remember seeing an accident with them though.


Yes  It is a periphery of a small town, new settlement will be there /the main streets of town are asphalt  and behind my back begins unpaved road/ 
originally this sign should look like that one: 








/without ufo above the town  /


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

Bowen Creek ride yesterday, 3 hours.


----------



## Herosbud

Foxtail, I am going to have to put Oregon on my bucket list. I was stationed at Fort Lewis Washington waaay back in 1955. It rained a bunch there - How is Oregon for wet weather?


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

Herosbud said:


> Foxtail, I am going to have to put Oregon on my bucket list. I was stationed at Fort Lewis Washington waaay back in 1955. It rained a bunch there - How is Oregon for wet weather?


I live in Southern Oregon and it is not nearly as rainy and Northern Oregon or Washington state. I would trade some of our hot summer days for more rain, honestly.

I have been to Fort Lewis and lived in Battleground WA for a couple of years. It was very rainy there. It took 6 months before I saw the slopes of St. Helen's because of the rain clouds when I lived and worked there!


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

missed this photo.


----------



## Oreos Girl

Wow, the UFO was well done. I thought it was part of the original sign. Is someone indicating that they saw a UFO in town?


----------



## QOS

Amy, 
This just made me sick about the zebras. OMG there is a manic loose near you. I hope they catch them soon. 

Still tired from last week - don't know what is up with being so tired. I know that the last year and a half have been really hard on me and I think it is just catching up with me. 

I think this just calls for more horse back riding and more horse time. I went out to see my boys this afternoon and sure wished I could have gone riding!!


----------



## tiffrmcoy

V looks so cute! She is just the sweetest looking little thing!

I cracked up at the UFO sign that is too funny I though it was real at first!

Went for a short little ride on my filly bareback and she DOES NOT have the nice fat round top line like my mare does. I gotta work on her building a nice topline because that wasn't a very pleasant ride. Did 2.1 miles.

*41.01 miles total*









My mare LOVES the mud everytime it rains she finds the sloppiest mud puddle she can find and will roll in it. She been 10x more muddier than this before but does anyone else have a horse who loves the mud?








And when I got home from my ride a package with my saddle was sitting outside my door! Can't wait to try it out I hope I get off early enough tomorrow like I did today to go for a ride in it!








And just because, why not? My dogs the other day, I open the back door to let them in and I find them in the chair sitting like this:


----------



## Herosbud

Tif, Mine love the mud and I have never figured out why it would feel good. And then in a day or two they are clean. I never have figured out that one either. The chair thing is pretty special.


----------



## Smokeyhorse

AnitaAnne- on my paso/ssh (Country Boy or CB) he does get a little hot sometimes and is very forward moving. When I get on him, he's all business. In the last several months I have slowed him down but will but still move on easily when asked. Not even sure what to say about his gaits, seems there is about 10 speeds and I am still learning him. I need to get the hubby to take a video. My other trail horse TWH is so laid back and easygoing,. 

There is a place for zebra killers.....


----------



## greentree

Nice saddle, Tiff!! I am not kidding, y'all, if you need any biothane(or leather, for that matter) tack, let me know. The Mennonite man made me custom biothane safety halters (the crown piece velcros on) for $10.00 each. His son made me a padded, two-toned leather breast collar (not western-style, but for my gaited saddle) for $33.00. Last time we were there, he had made a pulling-type breast collar that was VERY nice, I did not ask the price.

disclaimer: I receive no compensation for this notice, nor am I compensated by ATT for the lovely thoughts, words, and actions I have for them. These are strictly Public Service Announcements, provided for the good of all horsemankind.

Nancy


----------



## AnitaAnne

Country Boy looks all business! What a handsome boy  

Looking forward to seeing the video! 

I usually turn my horses out during the night and put them up during the day in the summer, but if those stinking weasels killing the horses & Zebras are not caught by then, I am going to have to keep putting them up at night. Since the horses were shot about a mile from mine, I have been putting them up at night from dusk to dawn. 

Nancy, that sounds like a great deal on tack.


----------



## Herosbud

Horsmankind, I like that.


----------



## Oreos Girl

Celeste, I am gunning for your miles in the next two weeks. This weekend we are going over to Mingo Trails and I have mapped a nice really long ride for us (Bekka and me). I am bring April who is gaited and she is bringing her gaited horse so we are going to be gaiting fools. Then the next weekend I am going up to AH Stephens State Park for 4 days to ride with my dad. Then he is taking April back to Tennessee. (Or at least that is the plan until at the last minute, I load Oreo into his trailer instead....evil laugh.)


----------



## RhondaLynn

Hi smokeyhorse and oreogirl, good to see more southern riders. I am in North Georgia, near Dalton/Calhoun. We go to BSF every year, usually once in the fall and once in the early summer (when I get out of school).

I have wanted to go to Circle E, in fact we had reservations a year or so ago but that is when they had a horrible outbreak of something I cannot remember now what it was but it was horrible. so we cancelled and stayed closer to home. 

We LOVE BSF. Look up some of my posts , I wrote about some of our favorite trails in detail up there. We stay in a cabin right outside the park and LOVE it, we have gotten old enough that we like a hot shower and comfy bed at night. I have stayed at East Fork, while it is a great place to ride, even if you stay there you should ride into the park. You would have to trailer to the park from East Fork. 

Happy Trails!
Rhonda


----------



## Oreos Girl

The long weekend we went to Circle E, it was the weekend that a tropical depression halted over the Chattanooga area. I think my friend found reports of 9 inches of rain that weekend. We were at the top of the mountain (like being on the top of Mount Eagle, same range) and we were in the clouds and it was still raining. The last night was so bad and everyone else had left, that we slept in the stalls in the barn because we were in tents and I had a pool in mine. We went to a movie just to dry out.


----------



## RhondaLynn

oh my Oreosgirl. was that about 4-5 years ago... and when Nashville interstate was flooded???
If it was I was east/north of Nashville buying a horse, we picked her up and took off toward the interstate going into Nashville from the west. We saw them closing the west bound traffic and we just barely got thru. I was one scared girl.

Had a horse that didn't know me and I didn't know her. We cut off the interstate before Nashville, thank goodness because we would have probably been stranded in the flooded interstate. We cut off going south toward Shelbyville to look at another horse. Just as we went thru a tiny town north of Shelbyville the tornado siren went off right beside us... talk about SCARED!!!

But alls well that ends well. By the time we got to just below Shelbyville the "weather" was over and we ended up buying 2 horses that day and hauling them home! Still have one of them, the other was a great horse but she and I never clicked... she was bought by a woman south/east of Atlanta and that woman LOVES that mare.. I am thrilled they are such a great team.

Sounds like your weather experience was fun....NOT!! Just like ours.. but at least you now have a great story!!!



Rhonda


----------



## Celeste

Rhonda,
I grew up in LaFayette and went to college at Berry. Too bad we didn't know each other when we were kids. If you were born yet......


----------



## RhondaLynn

Hi Celeste, I am not a native Georgian.. I was bred/born/raised in TEXAS.. that is HOME! I have just live in Georgia for 38 years. I met hubby and moved to his home because he was a farmer, couldn't really move the farm. 

I still have family in Texas, Victoria, Edna and Yoakum are home out there. 

I am 55 unless you are as old as dirt like me then I was born... it is a shame we didn't know each other back then. Where do you live now?

Rhonda


----------



## Celeste

I live in Talbotton. It is about 90 miles south of Atlanta. I am actually not but about 45 miles from where Oreo lives.

I moved here for the same reason you moved there. I married a man with a farm.


----------



## RhondaLynn

Celeste--- HAHA!! the things we do for love!!!

Rhonda


----------



## RhondaLynn

Hey Celeste and Oreosgirl, 

We ride gaited horses... here in the more mountainous part of the state it is hard to find long flat roads to do a little running walk or canter good. Hubby would like to ride a FLAT ride.

Is there a place down south of Atlanta that is a good place to ride, but would have a cabin to rent with barn/stall/or a turnout???

Rhonda


----------



## tiffrmcoy

Nancy I am in the market for a driving harness for my filly!


----------



## Roadyy

Wow, Celeste. I just looked and you are only about 4 hours northeast of me. I got close to you a couple of years ago when I went to Columbus,Ga for a weekend with some friends. We stayed at Pine Mountain @ Mountain Top Inn then went to went to Callaway Gardens. Loved the cabins there with all the amenities. We weren't looking to rough it that trip and there was no roughing it there that is for sure.


----------



## Celeste

Paying the bills to stay in those cabins is "roughing it". We get season tickets to Callaway Gardens some years. We haven't been lately. It is beautiful though.


----------



## greentree

Tiff, let me know when you want that harness! around 300.00. bit and all. You can wash it in the washing machine!!!! Noisy, but clean.

I went to Mammoth Cave today, and took Tootsie. Tried to make my new GPS/HRM, m-o-u-s-eeeee work, but I was only semi-successful. I got it mostly programmed, but only partially charged, and the HRM worked, but I cannot figure out how to get it to display. then at about 6.3 miles, the battery died. Oh well.

I did about 11 miles total. Took a couple of side trails, but didn't loop them to avoid muddy spots. I think I confused Tootsie, because we would turn off the main trail, and she would really walk, then she would tell me we were going the wrong way when we turned around. The last 3 miles were torture, because she thought we were surely lost, and For a while I thought she was tired....but her ears were still pricked forward, and THEN the squirrels woke up, and NO, she was NOT tired!! Not the horse to be riding without a marked trail...I could have ended up in Florida!

Nancy


----------



## Celeste

greentree said:


> Not the horse to be riding without a marked trail...I could have ended up in Florida!Nancy


You could have visited Rick.


----------



## greentree

OT, but here is a picture of the breastcollar.


----------



## greentree

And a close up of the straps....


----------



## Cacowgirl

That is a beautiful collar. Too bad I bought one already & it is way too big for my two girl's. I will have to punch a lot of holes, or just sell it to someone w/regular size horses & try again.


----------



## evilamc

greentree said:


> Nice saddle, Tiff!! I am not kidding, y'all, if you need any biothane(or leather, for that matter) tack, let me know. The Mennonite man made me custom biothane safety halters (the crown piece velcros on) for $10.00 each. His son made me a padded, two-toned leather breast collar (not western-style, but for my gaited saddle) for $33.00. Last time we were there, he had made a pulling-type breast collar that was VERY nice, I did not ask the price.
> 
> disclaimer: I receive no compensation for this notice, nor am I compensated by ATT for the lovely thoughts, words, and actions I have for them. These are strictly Public Service Announcements, provided for the good of all horsemankind.
> 
> Nancy


oo Biothane tack?! I have an adorable orange biothane halter that I LOVE! Been thinking about getting another. Could use a breast collar too, oh god. Any pics of their halters? Saw the breast collar and it looked beautiful! Is it like a one size fits all?

Did about 2.3 miles today (no gps but I've done same trail before and its about 2.3. Couldn't use phone because it was so cold it would die if I took it out of my pocket  ) The neighbor has chickens now...or did before and they were never out I dunno? Dexter was like OMG MOM WHAT ARE THOSE! He was like so goofy till we were WAY past them. Also so cold my boots were frozen solid. I had left his easyboots out of the tack room because they were so muddy from Tuesday...Well they got frozen to the stairs. So we rode with no boots! He did pretty well!

So 33.1 for the year.

MAN it was cold. My bf wrecked his car last week...drinking and driving................................................a mountian dew.......LOL so now hes got my truck while it gets repaired and I'm driving my little sports car  No charger in it for my phone so I have to be so careful to not drain the battery while at the barn! I also left my gloves in the truck...so rode in 20 degrees with no gloves...my hands were red like a lobster. Hope everyone else is keeping warm!


----------



## Oreos Girl

RhondaLynn, there are three state parks that are relatively close together East of Atlanta. If you want to do a lot of trails you may want to hit all three. Hard Labor State Park has the best facilities for equestrian camping, stalls, arena and they have cabins that are about a mile down the way. I really enjoy Hard Labor but none of the state parks so far (2 of the 3) have had a lot of trails. I think they all say 14 miles of trails. We went to Watson Mill back in the fall, they have nice stalls and nice trails (very well manicured) but the bathhouse facility really stank. There was one stall/sink area that had heat, but it wasn't warm. The shower was a separate area (entrance) and had no heat. This was November and lows in the 30's. We all decided after the first shower that we could wait until we get home. I am going up to AH Stephens next week, though already not sure as there is no bathhouse in the equestrian area. That is all the places I know in this area that has cabins to stay in that would be relatively flat.


----------



## Roux

Tiffrmcoy – What kind of saddle did you get? I bought an Abetta (the stealth model) for my mom and it has been great so far. We have only had it for 3 months but I have been really impressed it. It is our first synthetic.  
Celeste, AnitaAnne- Thanks for the good racking info (easy to understand) I haven’t been able to get him to do it again yet. I did a little research on gaited mustangs and as it turns out that is not too uncommon. If I ever run into someone who knows gaited horses and specifically racking or pacers I will have to have them check it out in person.



I had a wonderful 11.66 mile ride today and even had someone to ride with! One of my friends at school is a really talented horsewomen (but when I first talked to her she was so humble I wasn't sure how much she really rode- turns out she is one heck of a knowledgeable person and so good with the horses) and we finally were able to meet up and go for a ride. She rode Gus and I was on Roux. It was such a nice day but I sunburnt the heck outta my forhead and nose... time to wear a hat lol. Hopefully we can ride more often it is nice to have a buddy and the boys are so pleasant when they are riding together. 



*Year to Date: 87.09*


No pics today


----------



## greentree

Evilamc, I will wash up one of my halters and take a pic... they are basic black, though....boring. I have feeling if you buy a nylon halter that says "made in America" on it, it is made by these people! They make a LOT of halters in the basement. I had him make mine the same size as some old ones. 

The breast collar is full horse size, I think. It fits the large TWH as it is, and pulled up, fits the smaller TWH, but not the 14 h Arabs.


----------



## tiffrmcoy

Nancy- That's a very reasonable price AND I can put it in the washer! I will be PMing you within the next few weeks about that, my filly is kind for short backed and petite at the moment do you think I could get it so it adjusts a little as she grows? Anyway that is a very well made breast collar, very pretty! I like it a lot. I have never had or even seen anything Biothane but if it's durable, strong and gets the job done I'm willing to give it a shot!

evilamc- Sorry to hear about your BF wrecking his car that sucks. 

Roux- Its a Wintec saddle and I FREAKIN LOVE IT! It is so comfy, fit my both my horses very well and it's my first synthetic and I am very impressed with it even tho I've only had one ride in it and have had it for 2days.


I got off early enough to ride today!!! So I tried out my new saddle and I LOVED IT  as I said before it was so comfy to ride in fit both my mares beautifully which is a huge plus because I was kind of wary ordering it off line but I am very impressed with it anyhoo I rode both my horses 2.33 miles each for a total of 4.66 miles today!

*45.67 miles total*

She wasn't happy about me having to mount her and dismount every few seconds I was trying to get my stirrups adjusted and I think she was getting annoyed by it.
























Today was a good day for me! :happydance:


----------



## greentree

Tiff, just measure from the base of her withers to the base of her tail. I can compare that to my mares that wear the harness. It is on the Morgan in my sleigh picture, he is taller than my Arabs, but not bigger. 

The saddle looks fantastic! I love Wintecs! SO glad you had a good riding day. 

We have to go out to the Mennonites this AM and pick up the shafts for the sleigh...anybody need anything?

Nancy


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today the temperature was above 15F and the wind was under 20mph!! 

:happydance:

So despite the snow/ice mess that is the ground, I rode Dream and ponied George. I thought we would be just going around in circles in the yard, but parts of the yard were skating rinks, so I actually wound up doing my circles on the neighbor's property. Went up their driveway and then cut around a cornfield, then back to the driveway. Their cars were at the house (which I rode by every lap), so I can only imagine they thought I was crazy, as I lapped their field 7 times. But it was better than nothing!!




















Tomorrow it may or may not snow a ton (nobody seems to know if the storm is going south or going to hit us), so everyone please send 'go south' vibes!!


2014 mileage
...
02/22/14 dream 12.90 miles 4.8 mph 110.20 total miles
03/01/14 dream w/george 11.10 miles 5.9 mph 121.30 total miles


----------



## Celeste

DIL came over as soon as she got off of work and we rode to the creek and back. We saw one horse eating squirrel and we saw a deer. We also saw some vultures that were circling. The girls were really good today except that Shadow was a bit lazy. The sun was shining and it was around 60 degrees. It was a beautiful day. 5.4 miles today.

*47.3 miles total*


----------



## Herosbud

Phantom, Great pictures. The color of that stream is awesome!


----------



## tiffrmcoy

Nancy- So measure her like I'm measuring for a blanket? Or no? I'll measure her tomorrow.

Phantom- That is beautiful scenery very jealous!

I went big today guys went on a whole 1.51 mile ride with both my girls!! LOL.

*47.18 miles total*


----------



## phantomhorse13

Herosbud said:


> Phantom, Great pictures. The color of that stream is awesome!


The color of the stream - which I also think is gorgeous - is actually the greatest of ironies.. The water is that color because it's a sulfur creek (which is not uncommon up here due to all the mining). Looks very pretty, but sure don't want to drink or touch it (cause you will stink)! :shock:


----------



## greentree

Tiff, just from the base of her withers (like where you would put a weight tape) to where her tail hair starts.

PH13, oooo, I hate that sulphur smell!!! Our well back in Texas came through the oil, and in the old house, you could smell the water everywhere. In the newer house, it was only bad in the hot water.

No riding for me....rain, plus DS bringing me the Harley-Davidson cold from work, and it is supposed to turn to an ice storm later, how lovely!! 

I got on the videos from Distance Depot, and got my GPS set up so the heart rate shows on the screen. Hope I can read it on the move.....

Nancy


----------



## evilamc

Tiff, the new saddle looks awesome! Hope its comfy 

Greentree, I'm about to get the same storm you are ha! We just started getting rain but then its supposed to turn to snow and ice...saying like 6-10"..so ready for this snow to be doneeee.

Rode 8.93 today! our longest ride this year. Brings us to 42.03 for the year  Hey I'm catching up to some of you  It was in the 50's soooo nice out, makes me sad we have this giant storm coming. Rode with the ladies from the barn down the road again. Poor Dex was SO sweaty when we got back, and since storms coming I really wanted to get him dry! Put his cooler on and we just hung out for like an hour. I don't trust the horses hes out with to not destroy his cooler so I can't turn him out in it  Then once hes dry I turn him out and an hour later it starts pouring rain!!!!! So mad! It's too warm to blanket him but I was going to throw one on for later but now hes wetttt againnnnnn. So I told them to just stick it on later and stuff it with hay and that will dry him up under it. Did it once last year and worked great!

So I do have a concern though and maybe you guys can give me your opinion? When I took his saddle off I was not very happy with his sweat marks.








Like where the surge stuffed panels are, just arent anywhere near as sweaty as where was just under the pad. His behavior is amazing, his back hasn't been sore since I switched to using this saddle, any ideas? I made a little gallery with pics of the saddle on him.
Dexters Saddle Fit
I emailed the company the pics too so I could get their input. I have a year to send it back to get it adjusted for free.


----------



## greentree

I think that sweat mark is from the saddle NOT touching him, rather than pressure, but it will be interesting to see what the saddle people say....what kind is it? I don't have Flash, so I can't see the videos, or pictures on your link. 

It is pouring here. 33.7 degrees. At Tractor Supply, they were getting calls right and left for generators. 

Nancy


----------



## evilamc

greentree said:


> I think that sweat mark is from the saddle NOT touching him, rather than pressure, but it will be interesting to see what the saddle people say....what kind is it? I don't have Flash, so I can't see the videos, or pictures on your link.
> 
> It is pouring here. 33.7 degrees. At Tractor Supply, they were getting calls right and left for generators.
> 
> Nancy


Gross, thats about what it is here right now too.

I changed the gallery so its html instead of flash! I'm going to post on saddle fitting forum too.
Dexter Saddle fit


----------



## Celeste

DIL and I rode again today. We rode down the same trail as yesterday but we went a little further. Our total was 5.5 miles. We saw a gray fox. We were so amazed at seeing him up close that neither of us thought to try to take a cell phone picture. We got pretty close to him. We also spooked out a deer. The girls were perfect. Well almost. Right as we were almost home, my horse was worrying tremendously because some men were splitting wood beside the road. Then a squirrel jumped out on the other side of us. She jumped straight up in the air. All four feet were about a foot off of the ground. That was the entire spook though. She realized that she wasn’t dead and went on home quietly. Crazy girl. It was about 73 degrees and the sun was shining.

*Total 52.8 miles*


----------



## AnitaAnne

Dawn, beautiful pictures! I will admit that the scenery looks so crisp and clean in the snowy cold, however...I really don't want to wish the coming snowstorm so far south it hits us! I have been enjoying this 40-60's weather we have been having :wink: How about we blow it farther up north where it belongs?

Evilamc: I don't know if no sweat marks are good or not, I have always heard to look for even marks, but it is a nice looking saddle!

I was called off work Friday nite (yea!) so decided to load up Chivas and try our luck at Talladega Forest again. Braved the detour for 4.2 miles of rig-shaking gravel road...and yes, it was wide enough to pass a large horse trailer and about 6 trucks IF I pulled over to the side at slight widenings! 

Chivas seemed much happier to be in the woods instead of all that flat pasture of last week. A large group of hootin' n hollerin' riders headed out to the left, so I went to the right. Oddly enough, Chivas seemed calmer heading out on our own, so I was pretty happy. 

They are doing construction right in the campground with big scarey equipment, I would have taken a picture, but Chivas decided to practice his spins when he saw them...so we had our first of many go-arounds before we even hit the trail! There was a big orange and white construction barrel smak in the middle of the trailhead, with pink surveyors ribbon dangling between the barrel and a tree on one side, so possibly the trail was closed, but the other side of the barrel was ripped down, so we went anyway :lol:

Lots of trees down, lots of piles of cut trees, but other than that, the ride was great, so glad I went 

Unfortunately, no time to sleep before work, but I survived and so did all my patients...next time I'll start out earlier. 

Rode 5.2 miles 24.5 ytd 

Pics: road detour, a nice and sweaty Chivas still looking beautiful, and the only casulty of the the rig-shaking gravel roads...it used to sit in front of my trailer, but currently it is stuffed inside of the escape door until I figure out how to get it back on...


----------



## Oreos Girl

It was 75 here today (according to my truck). My friend Becca and I went Mingo Trails today. I didn't get any pictures. Before we headed out, Becca took April out on her own to see how it would go. Becca didn't think she had any trail experience from the way that she was acting. She said that she never felt like she was in any danger, but that April had no confidence. I am not sure this is going to be the horse for my dad. Heading back out with me on April and Becca on her horse, April was much more relaxed. She went through mud and water like nothing. We did 6.55 miles. At the end, I decided to try cantering April in their arena. I know from past experience that she is gate sour so I could just see her turning 180 degrees as I get her into the canter going away from the gate and be continue going straight. She didn't though. Being the good friend that Becca is, when I told her my fear of April turning 180 on me, she said I should video this then. April is a very good trail horse as long as she is with another horse. She did spook at a couple of things on the trail but they were trash on the trail and they are really small spooks. So 22.05 miles for the year.


----------



## evilamc

Celeste said:


> DIL and I rode again today. We rode down the same trail as yesterday but we went a little further. Our total was 5.5 miles. We saw a gray fox. We were so amazed at seeing him up close that neither of us thought to try to take a cell phone picture. We got pretty close to him. We also spooked out a deer. The girls were perfect. Well almost. Right as we were almost home, my horse was worrying tremendously because some men were splitting wood beside the road. Then a squirrel jumped out on the other side of us. She jumped straight up in the air. All four feet were about a foot off of the ground. That was the entire spook though. She realized that she wasn’t dead and went on home quietly. Crazy girl. It was about 73 degrees and the sun was shining.
> 
> *Total 52.8 miles*


A gray fox? I've never seen that before. We rode past a deer carcass, there was basically a head, ribs, and little legs. I almost stopped and took a picture.....but then thought you guys might not of liked a picture of that. LOL. Sad that a little squirrel can spook a giant horse isnt it? My guy had a tiny random spook. We were walking past 2 hikers, and when we passed the hiker with a bright orange shirt on he just kinda jumped a tiny bit then froze for a second, it was too bright for him I guess?


----------



## Celeste

Gray fox - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## QOS

Amy, wow....can't believe the tack box came off!! That must have been some cranky road!!!

Dawn, the color of that stream is amazing. So very pretty.

Tiff - that saddle is nice. I am sure it will be comfortable! So nice to get new tack!

Evilamc - so sorry about your bf's truck dang that bites. 

Nancy - biothane tack is so nice!!! Biscuit has a halter/bridle combo that I just love. I have washed it in the dishwasher! I love that I can just hose it off and it looks new. I got mine from Taylored Tack two years ago for Christmas!

I got out yesterday with my cousin for a 4.3 mile ride. I had a wedding cake and party cakes to deliver so that is as long as I could get out. Dang, I got stopped by the DPS on the way to the barn but, thank God, I didn't get a ticket. Then I had trouble getting the trailer on the ball, loaded my horse, drove all the way to the turn off for the park and realized I did not have my tack in the trailer. We had put it in the tack room after coming back from our camping trip. I had to go all the way back to the barn and get it so I didn't have time for a long ride. It was a good ride though. We saw the eagle yesterday!

We went again today and I was on time with my tack. We saw lots of animals today, snakes, alligators and then little baby alligators, blue and white herons, ducks, white pelicans (never saw those in the park!) and an armadillo. Biscuit was an absolute ANGEL today. Very forward moving, set him in a jog for miles. We rode 8.3 miles today and I now have 49.8 miles.


----------



## greentree

It is 22 and snowing here, after sleeting for a few hours, after raining all day. I saw a truck go out afew minutes ago, so I guess the roads are not TOO bad. JR is going for a sleigh ride today, though!!! 

They were all SO quiet when I brought them in yesterday morning, as if they KNEW they didn't want to be out in that sleet! 

QOS, I am glad Super trooper didn't give you a ticket. I love the animal and bird watching when I go out....most of my pictures are of fungi!!

I will try to use the GPS today when I drive today, and go up on the trails in the sleigh....keep an eye on the news...or one of the "stupidest" shows for stupid sleigh accident, LOL!!

Nancy


----------



## evilamc

Its about 20 and snowing here! We got at least a good 4 inches so far. Take pics of the sleigh ride!!!! That sounds like so much fun!

Not horses playing in the snow, but my dogs are having fun in it


----------



## QOS

LOL Nancy, I have taken many picture of fungi. I will have to repost one of "J-Lo". It was a huge orange mushroom that grew right at the edge of the trail in the woods. 

Yesterday it was blowing and windy as all get out but I was riding in a summer shirt with short split sleeves. Today it is now 32° with a real feel of 19° Yep only in Texas do you get all four seasons in one day. We were supposed to ride today but I bet not now!!! About to head for the barn anyway. Dang...I had wanted to bathe Biscuit. His mane and tail are grungy.


----------



## Herosbud

Anita, What kind of trailer is that? I don't think that I have ever seen one like it. I can tell from previous posts about trailer brands that they must be regional.


----------



## greentree

We just got back from our sleigh ride!! DH and DS, who thankfully did not try to make it into work, took the wheels off of the Albany Cutter, which is MUCH fancier than the other sleigh...can't WAIT to show y'all the pictures!! 

It has a funny story. It was bought at Martin's auction in PA, by the Dr. that we got it from. (Good English, huh?) So, everyone wondered WHY a man from Texas would buy a sleigh, how silly, they were saying, even kooky, and FINALLY someone got the nerve up to ask him, "What in the world is a guy from Texas going to DO with a sleigh????" To which he replied, "I am going to put it on the MANTLE."!!!! Everything's BIGGER in Texas, right???

Trying to thaw my face out....

Nancy


----------



## AnitaAnne

Herosbud said:


> Anita, What kind of trailer is that? I don't think that I have ever seen one like it. I can tell from previous posts about trailer brands that they must be regional.


Well, my trailer is not exactly a regional brand...it was made in Denmark (the bottom) and the top was made in Texas and shipped to me in 'Bama. I had never even seen one in person before I bought it. :shock:

It is a Brenderup brand (not available new anymore in the USA) and Denise has one too, but a bigger model. I have the smallest 2 horse that was available in 1998 when I bought it. I don't know if there are any more like mine around, but I love it! It looks smaller from the outside that it really is. Very different engineering from any other type of trailer.

I've included a picture with my F150 and one with my Chevy Van. 

Denise: I have no idea how that tack box came loose, but it was only attached with a couple of hooks to the frame, so not very secure! It was heavy to lift with all the stuff still in it, but I am just really thankful it didn't fall off on the highway!!! 

Celeste you are really racking up the miles!! I'll never catch you...


----------



## greentree

Here are the pictures of the sleigh that I promised...I am sure they will be sideways! This is from the side.


----------



## greentree

This is the sleigh from a 3/4 front.


----------



## greentree

And here is the comparison of the two....it is kinda funny. like me and Heidi Klum standing together, haha!!


----------



## Herosbud

Greentree, Toooo neat! Now will that hold two people or just one? The finish on it is outstanding!


----------



## greentree

Me and DH, not TOO comfortably, but VERY cozy. Me and my slim neighbor, comfy and cozy. Thanks! Dh has to upload the videos, and he has some photos of JR pulling it, I think. 

The amazing thing about that finish is that it is BRUSHED on. It is dusty because we don't want to scratch it with the dry dust, and 18* is TOO cold to give it a bath!

Nancy


----------



## AnitaAnne

Nancy that Albany cutter is sooooooooooo beautiful!! Very sporty and fast looking. Love it. And its not sideways 

Is that all new snow? So fluffy and pretty looking. We are just cold and rainy, how about everyone else? Lots of snow? 

Denise, do those gators ever come out at the horses? I might be a bit nervous passing them...

Evilamc, thank you so much for not posting a dead deer picture, but any live ones are welcome 

Celeste so cool to see a gray fox! Bummer you didn't get a picture...

"Santa" gave me a neat helmet cam for Christmas, a GoPro Hero 3, white edition, but I am not sure how to operate it or attach it to my helmet, so it is just sitting looking pretty in the box. I do much better seeing how to do things instead of trying to figure out directions  any help would be greatly appriciated...


----------



## evilamc

AnitaAnne said:


> Nancy that Albany cutter is sooooooooooo beautiful!! Very sporty and fast looking. Love it. And its not sideways
> 
> Is that all new snow? So fluffy and pretty looking. We are just cold and rainy, how about everyone else? Lots of snow?
> 
> Denise, do those gators ever come out at the horses? I might be a bit nervous passing them...
> 
> Evilamc, thank you so much for not posting a dead deer picture, but any live ones are welcome
> 
> Celeste so cool to see a gray fox! Bummer you didn't get a picture...
> 
> "Santa" gave me a neat helmet cam for Christmas, a GoPro Hero 3, white edition, but I am not sure how to operate it or attach it to my helmet, so it is just sitting looking pretty in the box. I do much better seeing how to do things instead of trying to figure out directions  any help would be greatly appriciated...



Ohhh "santa" gave me a camera too! I got the jvc adixxion2 though, the gopro's are really cool just out of the bf's price range after all the addons . I think the gopro should be fairly easy to use. If you have a smartphone you can sync it to your phone and control it all with your phone! I do that with mine. I haven't bought a mount yet though for my helmet, I did get this cool bendy tripod that I can mount to the fence and stuff though.

Nancy, that sleigh is WAYYYYY too cool. I want a ride, please?


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

AnitaAnne, I can't watch videos (wireless internet costs lots of $$$$!) but I looked it up and here are some videos:











Maybe these will help?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Bless you Foxtail! I will give it a try :wink: I won't tell y'all how long it took me to get it off that stand


----------



## Roux

That sleigh is beautiful! I would never get to use it since we have no snow ever lol. It looks straight out of a Christmas card!

DH thinks I need a "go Pro" too. I can't wait for you to report back to us! They look sooooooo coool!!!! Maybe I will need to get one too


----------



## evilamc

Roux, look into the jvc too. It's a little less expensive and it's been super easy to use. I've been really happy with it so far, just need to get a mount for it! What makes it different from gopro is it actually has a tiny little screen and it's waterproof without a case for so many meters. I found that pretty cool. Gopros have more accessories and some versions do have better video quality. Jvc was just a little cheaper and had everything I needed though. Both are really good cameras though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree

AnitaAnne said:


> Bless you Foxtail! I will give it a try :wink: I won't tell y'all how long it took me to get it off that stand


Probably the SAME amount it took me to figure out the Garmin....AND I was watching the video to do it!!! Hopeless, I am.

Evilamc...sure! come on down, but hurry, it will not be here long.

Yes, it is all new snow that fell after the rain, and then the sleet. Underneath is a lovely layer of ice. If we had not put the sliding door onto the front porch of the barn, I would NOT be able to get horses out! All the other sliding doors are frozen SHUT. 

Thanks y'all! DH is coming down with the Harley cold...Here is the video from today....the bells on this sleigh are amazing!







Nancy


----------



## Roux

How do you stop the sleigh? A snow hook like sled-dog sleds?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Super Like Button Nancy!! So cool! _Dashing through the snow, in a one horse open sleigh...:clap:_

Roux, looks like I need a helmet mount before I can try it out in the field, will keep you posted. I was wanting something more or less hands free since Chivas doesn't seem interested in learning how to neckrein, and I run out of hands to snap pictures or videos...


----------



## QOS

OMGosh Nancy, that sleigh is amazing! It is gorgeous. Hahahaha I aways want to go for a ride in a "one horse open sleigh" with mittens and warm cocoa. hahahaha I would spill the cocoa and then be freezing!

Here is my Royal TC Brenderup with the sweet lady I purchased it from. She recently passed away I am so very sad to say. I just loved Kay!!! I love my Brenderup trailer. It is so easy to haul around and maneuver!









Amy, we have had the alligators turn around in the water and swim more towards us which is a little disconcerting. One flipped in the water from the side of the bank we were on Sunday. It was about 6' long or so. Certainly not little but not huge. We have never had one come after us or act aggressively. They usually flip in the water when they hear us coming to which we are eternally grateful. 

I never made it out to the barn Monday but I am going Tuesday to hang out with the barefoot farrier. Looking forward to that.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Gators flipping into the water away from the horse would be fine...but practicing water crossings would hair raising...

Fancy trailer pic Denise, are you still going to keep the Brenderup? 

Originally I wanted the Royal TC model, but Simon made me such a good deal on my Prestige model, I decided to save the extra $$. I still lust after the tack storage though...


----------



## greentree

Roux, you have to count on the horse to stop the sleigh, or the carrige for that matter. Having a vehicle that can actually be stopped is what has increased our lifespan, lol!!


----------



## Oreos Girl

I so love the sleigh with the bells on it. Not enough to move back to that area of the country. My dad was ready to kill me because I was wearing short sleeves on Sunday while you were getting the storm coming in. (He lives in Lebanon, TN) I told him, I am not wearing a t-shirt today, I have on a sweater and a heavy coat.


----------



## Roux

Greentree - oh wow I don't think I will ever be brave enough to try driving. You guys look so beautiful on the snow though...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Herosbud

Greentree, Great video! The Lamborghini of the sleigh world!


----------



## QOS

I went out to the barn in almost freezing temps with it lightly drizzling rain. The farrier was late probably due to the crappy weather. I called the boys into their corral and haltered them. Sarge gave me some grief then I hitched up the Brenderup and loaded them. They were shivering just a little and I felt so sorry for them. I hauled them up front and gave them bags full of hay which they were pretty dang thankful for. 

I took Sarge out first to have his feet done. Poor baby - his feet were way over due to have them done. Sarge actually had terrific concave feet. The farrier said yeah, they were a little long but he had great feet. Sarge was being a bit of a toot but he settled down after a while. I put him back in the trailer and took Biscuit out.

He has some thrush in his front left frog I need to address this week. He said to put the triple antibiotic ointment like Neosporine and Lotrimin or use that live culture vinegar to get ride of the yukky doodles. 

I have known he had a little trush so that is my fault for not immediately treating it. He is going to pull his toe back in some and work on it over 5 months. He is a fount of information on homeopathy meds. By the time I had to go Sarge was not a happy camper in the trailer. He can be a little snot at times! 

OMG it was cold and nasty today in southeast Texas. Temps hoovering earlier around freezing and it was snowing 35 miles from here yesterday. Supposed to be that way tomorrow too. ugh. So sick of it.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Sad news, my little Bunny is not doing well. She has been sitting in one corner for several days now, and today I saw her ribs are sticking out. She apparently stopped eating a few days ago, I didn't notice right away because Jenny has been feeding her. 

I bought her some pediactric water with electrolytes, and have been squirting it in her mouth. She got a little excited when i gave her a strawberry, but after three tiny bites stopped eating it. 

Logically I know at 8yrs old it is probably time, but still very sad. I am really glad I brought her in the house this winter, at least I know she was happy, warm & dry these last few months. :-(

Poor Bunny, she is so skinny and just last week she was chowing down on the chopped hay so happily...


----------



## Roadyy

My wife lost one of her two bunnies Sunday evening. Same as with yours, he was fine a couple of days ago then stopped by to feed them on the way back from feeding the horses and he was stiff. Don't know what caused it as the female in the cage next to him is doing fine. She demanded I dig a hole for it so she could give it a proper burial. I did not stick around for the grave side service so I can't report if it was done correctly.


----------



## greentree

AnitaAnne, tell your bunny I LOVE her! She is beautiful. I am sorry she has apparently decided it is time to go. 

Roadyy, I am sorry about your wife's bunny. Those graveside services are difficult to do properly when you don't know which religion was practiced.

QOS, sorry you are still in the bad weather! It was nice here yesterday, but being a Texan, I stayed off the roads. I don't even think the mailman went past my driveway!! I stayed in the house and watched this boil...Maple Syrple!!!


----------



## Celeste

Rick, you were a good man to dig the hole. The thing about those little pets dying that will get you in trouble with the wife and kids is if you act excessively happy to see them gone. When the last hamster died, my DH couldn't take the smile off of his face. He tried to pretend he was sad, but he was terribly unsuccessful. As a result, DD (age 11 at the time) blamed him for the death of said hamster even though the hamster had lived way beyond its predicted lifespan and he was not at home when the hamster expired........


----------



## phantomhorse13

Nancy, the sleigh video was amazing!! While I hate snow on principle at this point, that looked like a ton of fun.


Amy, sorry to hear your bunny isn't doing well.

I suspect the GoPro isn't high on the list of priorities right now, but when you feel like playing with it again, I am happy to help you get it figured out. The helmetcam I use is a GoPro (though a Hero2), but I suspect the functioning should be similar. There was a bit of a learning curve, but not too bad!


Weather here still sucks. I had yesterday morning off, but wasn't able to ride as the temps didn't come out of the low teens (with negative windchills) before I had to go to work. Its supposed to be warmer for the next couple days, but of course I have to work and won't be able to ride.


----------



## jamesqf

greentree said:


> I stayed in the house and watched this boil...Maple Syrple!!!


Maple syrup in Kentucky? I wouldn't have thought you'd get much sap production that far south...


----------



## greentree

Oh yeah, we're SUPER sappy down here in Kentucky!!!! No, really, just a few miles from me is Federal Grove, thought to be the southern-most producing maple grove in the US. I got that off of ONE tree, in 3 days. I think I only have 2 maples, though. If there are any more up there, I AIN'T carrying the buckets down from them!!! 

DH went to TSC to get propane....he is coming home with CHICKIES!!! Australorps!! My house is turning back into a brooder! YAY!! Back in Texas I had 150 laying hens, plus some roosters, and I was always hatching something. 

Thanks PH13!! It is fun for a little bit....

Tootsie enjoyed it !! And that is one step away from the grave Magnolia, trotting around like a show horse....with her head cut off.


----------



## QOS

Ummmm maple syrup would be fantastic on my famous pancakes. 

I will share the recipe - make them and tell me how it is with the maple syrup.


2 cups flour
2 eggs
2 cups milk
6 tablespoons oil or melted butter
3 tablespoons sugar
5 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp salt
1 tablespoon cinnamon (even more if you wish!)
1/3 to 1/2 cup apple butter

Mix til smooth and cook over medium heat. 

I am making these for everyone on our next camping trip to Ebenezer.

We are still having crappy weather here in Southeast Texas

Amy, so sorry about the little bunny. 

Rick, you were sweet to dig the hole - she needs a hug along with that now and you will be Superman.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

Well, I have been taking a break at lunch (working at home) to ride. Yesterday was fun, but today a storm has blown in. I'm headed down to the barn after this post to see if I can ride someone...

I wanted to post pictures of our barn. Someone (Roadyy?) asked what the outside looks like after I posted pics of the inside with our new loft and catwalk.

Our barn in summer
























Also, the grass is growing! Hurray! 

I tried a new lawnmower, but she didn't like her job very much. She wanted to come inside for dinner.

















I had to get the dang gas powered machine out instead, since Millie went on strike!


----------



## greentree

What a beautiful barn!! Such a gorgeous view, too. WOW. 

QOS, thanks for the recipe!! I will try that Saturday. I made pancakes this morning, and waffles for DH and DS yesterday for a snack. Those maple trees better be making more sap!!!

DH is not home yet with my chickies, but in the meantime he texts me a guy's # that he talked to who needs to get rid of his layer flock...so I am back in the egg biz, I guess!! 31 more chickens


----------



## AnitaAnne

Thanks for all the kind words, Bunny passed this afternoon in my arms :-( Rick, if you were close I would get you to dig a hole for her too. 

I had one of my dogs blessed one summer, and the officiant said the blessing applied to all the animals I have, so I guess she has a religion, dang if I remember what it was though...

Thanks for the offer Dawn, I am going to try it this weekend, but how to attach it to the helmet is definately a mystery...


----------



## Celeste

Sorry you lost your bunny. It was a very old bunny.


----------



## evilamc

QOS said:


> Ummmm maple syrup would be fantastic on my famous pancakes.
> 
> I will share the recipe - make them and tell me how it is with the maple syrup.
> 
> 
> 2 cups flour
> 2 eggs
> 2 cups milk
> 6 tablespoons oil or melted butter
> 3 tablespoons sugar
> 5 tsp baking powder
> 1/2 tsp salt
> 1 tablespoon cinnamon (even more if you wish!)
> 1/3 to 1/2 cup apple butter
> 
> Mix til smooth and cook over medium heat.
> 
> I am making these for everyone on our next camping trip to Ebenezer.
> 
> We are still having crappy weather here in Southeast Texas
> 
> Amy, so sorry about the little bunny.
> 
> Rick, you were sweet to dig the hole - she needs a hug along with that now and you will be Superman.


ohh I'll have to try that! I made s'mores pancakes Monday morning  They were sooooooo yummy


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> Thanks for the offer Dawn, I am going to try it this weekend, but how to attach it to the helmet is definately a mystery...


So sorry to hear about the bunny. Even when critters live longer than the average, its still never enough. :-(

My GoPro came with a strap to go around my helmet. Is there anything like that in the package yours came in? Its a strap that goes in a big circle (goes around the helmet) and an additional strap going across (goes over the top of the helmet). 

This is a pic of the waterproof box that came with mine attached to the strap, which is then on my helmet (camera was out charging):


----------



## Oreos Girl

Sorry to hear about your bunny,Anita. Glad you got to be there for the end.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today the universe smiled on me!! First I got sent home from work early.. early enough I changed immediately upon getting home and went right out to the barn. The weather was as agreeable as it was going to get (temp of 25, but gusty wind taking the real feel down to single digits). But the sun was out!

Rode Dream and ponied George again. The footing hadn't changed much from last ride, so I basically went around in the same circles as last ride, just way more times. Got a touch over 20 miles in. Was very pleased the horses were still forward at the end. 



















We have our first competition at the end of the month, and I was feeling unsure about where their fitness was.. but today set my mind at ease. Dream was barely sweaty when we got back!


2014 mileage
...
03/01/14 dream w/george 11.10 miles 5.9 mph 121.30 mph
03/05/14 dream w/george 20.19 miles 7.3 mph 141.49 mph


----------



## QOS

Anita, 
So sorry about your little bunny. Glad you got to hold her until the end. 

Dawn,
Dang girly...you rode 20 miles today in the snow? Gaaaaaa so wish I could do that!!!

Nancy, my dad had chickens - but they were fighting stock. Ugh. I used to have to feed them every single day. I got my fill of chickens but I think I could really like having some now. We have some at the barn. They are so cute!


----------



## Roux

We had chickens ducks and turkeys as kids too. The ducks were by far my favorite. We would raise them from chicks in the spring. I can't wait until I have room to keep poultry again, I really enjoy having them pecking around. We have a few at our barn to QQS. One walked right under Roux the other day and I thought for sure she was going to end up extra crispy but he didn't seem to mind it.

Amy I am so sorry about your bunny. She was a sweet little thing judging from that picture. I have been begging DH to let me get a lop bunny for 4 years now but he has a strict "no more animals" policy in place right now. 

My old dog just recently was diagnosed with bad kidneys and hypothyroidism (cushings probably) I have him on some new medications and new food (holy dipping into the savings account batman!) and hopefully he will recover and have a few years left in him but the vet said he could have 4 months or 4 years and we just won't know... so I am facing tough stuff with the old guy. Thats the hard part of the animal biz I guess. 

greentree- the syrup look amazing! mm mm mmm!!! We don't have maples here at all. I think I will have to try QQS's pancake recipe as well. 
Is Magnolia the filly that you thought was foundering so bad you were going to have to let her go? She looks fantastic in that picture lol

Foxtail- your barn and landscape are stunning. Looks like a post card for sure.


----------



## jamesqf

greentree said:


> Oh yeah, we're SUPER sappy down here in Kentucky!!!! No, really, just a few miles from me is Federal Grove, thought to be the southern-most producing maple grove in the US. I got that off of ONE tree, in 3 days. I think I only have 2 maples, though. If there are any more up there, I AIN'T carrying the buckets down from them!!!


Some people have all the luck! Making maple syrup is one of the few things I miss from growing up in the northeast. And maple candy - you boil the syrup thicker, then drizzle it into fresh snow.


----------



## Celeste

We have real maple syrup here. You harvest it from "Sam's Club"..............


----------



## greentree

Honestly!!! I got on last night, and thought I had been BANNED, or something....my white box was gone. Once I take out my contacts, I don't see too well. Now I have been reading for about an HOUR, and finally saw that leeetle, teeeny tiny box for post reply. Trying to weed out the old people by attrition, huh???? 

DH is certainly enjoying the syrup! 

All the little chickies are dead...They had been at the Post Office since Monday. I have to take my little corpses back to TSC and get some more, or get my money back. Poor chickies. 

Roux, I am sorry about your dog. They are such special souls. 

Nancy


----------



## QOS

Poor little chickies. 

Foxtail - that barn is amazing. gorgeous pictures.

I went to the barn yesterday and pulled Biscuit up out of the pasture. OMG he is filthy from all of the rain and mud. I have to get rid of some thrush in his front left sulcus. I mixed Lotromin and Neosporin together. The farrier also suggested using the live culture vinegar and hubby had some. I put some in a container that had a little hole in it and spilled some on the counter and floor. My kitchen smelled awful! 

Anyhoo, I cleaned his hooves and wanted to use a soaker boat but it was too small for him. I squirted the vinegar in the sulcus with a syringe 3 times letting it soak in. The I did the same with the ointment and covered it with Desitin. Hoping to get rid of it soon. It has been so wet and nasty. Ugh. Going to do this every other day til it is better.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roux sorry about your dog, that is tough to face kidney issues. I don't know what special feed you are using now, but I swear by Bil-Jac for my dogs. I use either the senior cause it is made with oatmeal, or the sensitive stomach. Very $$$, but very good food, and you can get it shipped to your home if not available in your area.

Nancy, the syrup looks very yummy! How cool to be able to make your own! Very sad about the poor little chicks though...better luck with the next group. I tried the fresh egg business on a very small scale one time, with a dozen chicks, but discovered I was highly allergic to birds and had to give it up. It was fun while it lasted, and those little chicks are so tempting at TSC...would love to be able to keep a couple for home use. 

Dawn, thank you so much for the picture of the helmet, I didn't get any mounts with mine and the choices were very pricey in the store! I am going to cruise the internet for bargains now I know what to get! 

Amazing that you can ride for 20+ miles in pasture circles...in 15 degree weather...that is true grit and determination! It is wonderful that Dream is recovered so completely and I expect she and George will be up there in the top ten and BC! 

We are supposed to have hot weather this weekend, I sure hope after the two days of rain leading up to it I won't have to be in the pasture riding circles 'cause of the mud! 
*fingers crossed I can get the trailer out to the trails*


----------



## Herosbud

Greentree, You had better back off on the syrup - you are going to have us all lined up on your porch with a tin cup. I'm going to beg for pancakes too and go for the whole enchilada! 
Foxtail, Great pics! Talk about "a room with a view"!
Phantom, Great pics as usual. I especially like the long shadow one.
My bride and I were going to hit the trail today - Temp in the 50's - But my kitchen faucet shot craps and I had to replace it. How's that for a step down!


----------



## evilamc

2.5 miles in the snowmudicnastyness, so 44.53 for the year.

We attempted to herd deer, He walked right towards them not even paying attention, once we were like 10 ft from one he jumped a little and was like WHOA mom we're walking right at the deer! LOL silly pony.


----------



## liltuktuk

Finally got a ride in yesterday after getting off work a little early, only a couple of miles, but I'm up to 60 for the year so far. It was gorgeous out, mid-twenties and the sun was shining. Today is supposed to get up into the 40s, too bad I'm stuck at work.

After my ride I worked with Maverick a bit. Took him for a walk by himself around one of the fields. Bad idea on my part, almost broke my ankle like five times trying to walk through the snow over lumpy corn field. But Maverick was awesome, didn't hesitate to leave the barn by himself, led nicely and didn't crown my space. When I got him back I did a few groundwork exercises, sending him away and then asking for a whoa and change of direction. He's a smart little ******, he picks up on everything so quick. He's also growing like a weed.


----------



## Smokeyhorse

I have missed so much! So sorry to hear about all the sickly animals. So hard to lose pets that syrup is outta control. Had to work my 12 hr shifts and have been bummed about my pony. After 18 miles Sunday, I ended up walking/ ponying 4 miles off the mountain due to lameness. He has never had any issues. When we got to my buddy's barn, the vet was seeing another horse and was able to look at mine. There was somea kind of puncture wound on his back hoof. She said soak it for 3-4 days, put some formaldyhe on it, should heal in several weeks. He is barefoot on the back and she said leave him that way, they were reAlly hard. He has quit favoring already but going to give him some time to heal. 
Some pictures from our ride- old home place complete with buttercups and stone fireplace

The hubs on his vickey secrets model


My little hay buddy

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree

OK, is anybody else's leetle teeny tiny "post reply" button half hidden under an AD????? Yes, Ad's make me cranky.... 

Smokey, NO WAY you have daffodils blooming!!! THIS is what the daffodils look like at Mammoth Cave....

Nancy


----------



## evilamc

greentree said:


> OK, is anybody else's leetle teeny tiny "post reply" button half hidden under an AD????? Yes, Ad's make me cranky....
> 
> Smokey, NO WAY you have daffodils blooming!!! THIS is what the daffodils look like at Mammoth Cave....
> 
> Nancy


What internet browser are you using? If you use mozilla firefox or google chrome (ifyou arent using one of those DOWNLOAD ONE NOW!) then you can install the addon adblock into the browser. It blocks ALL ads. No more on youtube videos, websites, horseforum...trust me you'll be thanking me when you download it  The only thing adblock disturbs is hulu, they don't like you blocking their ads ha!

Just be using one of those two browsers then google "adblock for firefox (or chrome whichever browser you use), and most likely the first link will be to the adblock addon install page for the browser.


----------



## Roux

AnitaAnne - thanks for the dip on the dog food I will check it out. I am currently feeding a freeze dried food that you mix with water and let sit for 30 min. Then I mix in his supplements (5 different ones) and then his medicine. Its like cooking haha!

I got Roux's feet trimmed last night and did Gus's on Tuesday. Roux has nice hoofies but I am still trying to get Gus's back on track and need to order a replacement easy boot. 

I had a nice ride with the Roux pony today although he can be a frustrating little horse. An example of something that frustrated me today was a water crossing. We have to cross a small ditch with water every ride. That means we do this every single time. And every.single.time he acts like he has never ever done it before. We go through the snorting, the backing up, the trying to turn the freezing with panic. And every time we go across and then back and then forth and then back until he does it calmly and then go on with the ride. It is driving me bonkers. Then he has a major freakout (spinning and attempting to take off) scared over a pile of logs but two min. later a motor bike speeds by and he doesn't even notice- what is going on in this poor guys head. 

I thought maybe he is "spooking" to be naughty but he has only ever thrown me off once and that was in arena so he isn't getting away with it. And I have never turned him back home after a spook, I make sure we add on time so he doesn't think he can get away with it. 

I just would have thought we would be over some of this by now so we could move on to more important things! Its not that he is scary (actually it can be a little scary especially since I ride alone) or I can't deal with it -- its just some times you want to go for a ride and not have to deal with the BS... Oh well - we will keep trucking. 

Regardless, Roux and I found a new trail and when I got home I looked on Google Earth and found that I can take it for quite a while - so I might plan an all day ride for that soon. The only problem is we have to cross under a highway. I used to do this with my TBs all the time but we all know how Roux is. I think we will try it first with brave Gus leading the way!

*Today: 12.66 miles
Total for the year: 99.75 (Dang missed 100 by a quarter mile!)*

New Mexico is famous for its schizophrenic weather. One one side beautiful blue sky:









But turn around and it is threatening to rain:









This is the tunnel I will attempt next time:









This is the view from the new "trail" (actually we left the trail and thats how we found this)!


----------



## evilamc

Those are beautiful pics!!! He just likes keeping you on your toes with the spooking 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnitaAnne

SmokeyHorse: so glad to hear CB is doing well after his injury. Nice pictures though, it looks like a fantastic area to ride.

Roux: Weird how Roux repeats the same thing at the water crossing every time. Maybe he thinks he is supposed to go through that each time? More habit than spook? Is there a way to change the "pattern"? Go through sideways or backwards or maybe a little correction when he first begins this routine?

*off topic* The reason I first changed to Bil-Jac when my white Boxer was a puppy, I fed a different highly recommended food, Euk****a, and he started getting brown spots all over??? Friends with a Beagle and a Harrier that were feeding the same food said that their dogs lost their black markings after feeding the same food for a year...their tri-colors were now brown 'n white!!!

So at a dog show, I met a Bil-Jac rep, my dog tried and loved the food, and we were hooked. The brown spots disappeared, and he has been eating it for the past 10 yrs  

My rescue fawn/white Boxer girl had a severe case of mange when I got her from the shelter, after 3 months of oral ivermectin tx and Bil-Jac, she has been mange-free for 8 yrs except for a brief time when I boarded her for a week when I was out of town. She was so stressed she returned with more than half her food still in the container! Now she has a sitter that comes 3-4x/day if I can't bring the dogs with me. :wink:

Bil-Jac link

More real meat and high quality protein, a small batch slow-cook process and Omega 3 and 6 fatty acids make our premium dog food healthier and more nutritious for your dog.


----------



## evilamc

I've actually had the hardest time finding dog food my picky eaters like. I'm a dog groomer so I can order so many good brands at whole sale. Well only brand my dogs seem to like is orijen and of course that's the one brand I can't get!! I highly recommend it though. My dogs love it, has very good ingredients. On my phone so not going into super detail but you should check it out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy

I feed ours Taste of the Wild and have for the last 6 years. Has done wonders for them since changing their diet from the death we were feeding them from conventional shelves. I felt so bad for the stuff I was giving them before after seeing the truth about the ingredients of dog food and what it does to them. You can also do the research for certain breeds to help find the higher end dog food that is most beneficial for them. Huge step for doing right and I will say that I was put of by the initial increase in cost, but soon realized how much I was saving. Not only were they having to eat less to get full and the nutrition they needed, but were also healthier and spending less time on different medications.


There is no negative side to buying a better feed for your dog.


----------



## Celeste

I have seen healthy dogs on the highest priced dog feed and healthy dogs on store brand dog food. The biggest benefit that I have seen from the premium feeds is that they digest them more fully; therefore, they are not making as many giant turd piles all over the place.


----------



## Celeste

DIL came over and we had a really nice ride. We did the same 5.4 miles that we have been doing. The weather was perfect. The temperature was in the high 60’s. Sshabecka was being a bit of a pill at first. She didn’t want to bother with work I guess. She settled down and was a sweet girl after we got going. 

*Total 58.2*




Creek that goes under the dirt road.


----------



## evilamc

*4.3 miles today for total of 48.83* We mostly walked today, tried to take an easy ride since I'm still trying to figure out if my saddles fitting properly or not  Looking into tucker plantation saddles and circle y endurance...any input?









Pretty view by the water today









A non muddy spot!









Saving a little of his snack from our little pit stop for later...he carried that for about 1/2 mile LOL

Celeste! I LOVE that shadow picture! Looks like you guys had a beautiful ride


----------



## Roadyy

I finally got to track my ride today after church. Between Trusty and Doc I got 1.6 mile ride this afternoon. Sounds like everyone is getting some good horse time in.


----------



## Celeste

DD, DIL, and I rode today. We went 3.8 miles. We saw a deer and a vulture. The weather was perfect! 70 degrees and sunshine. I decided to swap saddle pads between Sshabecka and Shadow. I think that it was a good trade because they were both happier today. 

*62 miles total*



The girls are shedding!


----------



## evilamc

Oo a vulture. I think I saw a turkey today? LOL it happened so fast and I was calming Dexter down after it ran away from us I didn't get a good look! I just remember seeing a poofy tail and it ran away not flew. Had no idea we had wild turkeys on our trails...if thats what it was.

Was that using your new gps Roadyy? How'd ya like it?


----------



## Celeste

If it ran, it was probably a turkey.


----------



## evilamc

Yeah, thats what I figured haha. Just happened so fast! Dexter barly spooked, just a little jolt to the side but it was gone fast!


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

Clover Creek ride and camp out elevation 4500 ft.

We went camping trip with our friends from Keno OR. They have two gorgeous drafts, a Shire gelding named Cash, and a Percheron mare named Mindy. We brought Ella, the black KMSH and April. a breeding stock paint chestnut mare. Millie the Appendix filly had to stay home on stall rest because she came up lame Friday night with an abscess in her left front hoof. She is better today, with her poultice.

We hauled up and met at the spot, then geared up for a ride. 

Our friends have greenies, and this was their first ride outside an arena, so we only rode for a couple of hours on flat, easy logging roads. This was not a tough ride at all, but our horses were challenged by meeting new, really big horses and being good new friends. They met the challenge really well, especially my April who is in heat and thought that Cash was super sexy! Both mares are starting to show the results of our steady work.



























We had a great dinner, and fireside.








Unfortunately, it rained all night, so we packed up in the morning and came home, instead of another ride the next day. Our friends seemed to really enjoy the ride and we made a goal to do it again, at higher elevations and more challenging terrain!


----------



## greentree

I am finally back from the torturous trip tp Mississippi!! It was not TOO bad, I just despise sitting for 2 days!! 

MIL seems to be doing good. She is on O2 full time, but sounds stronger than she did. 

We met the strangest guy in Water Valley, MS....sorry in advance if this is somebody's brother, or father. 

He had a motorcycle on CL that DH wanted to look at. We pull up, he has several bikes, and the one we came to look at is on the driveway of his nice shop. DH starts the bike, etc, revs it a few times, tells the guy about the plan to maybe ride back to KY(we were in DS's Accord, so no way to carry a bike). ALL the sudden, the guy starts YELLING. You thinks there's something WRONG with that bike?!! You tryin' to pick it apart?!!? You think you're a mechanic?!! There AIN'T nothin' wrong with that bike!! You've INSULTED me!! Get off my property!! Get outta here before I get really MAD!! You don't want to see me MAD!!

He shoves the bike in the garage, slams the doors down, and peels off on his 4-wheeler......strangest thing I've ever seen. EVER. DH thinks he knew something was wrong, and the bike would have stranded him somewhere on the road, and he would have felt liable. If we had had a trailer, we would not have known until we got back to KY, and it would not have been his problem. BIZARRE.

I've got enough sap to make another batch of syrup, and more on the trees, but I want to ride tomorrow, not cook syrup. 

I'll tell Evilamc my vulture story tomorrow. 

Roadyy!! I am SO glad you got the boys out to ride! All my Coggins expire today, and my vet is not doing his clinic until the 22nd. I told him HE was responsible, lol! 

Cute pictures, Celeste! Looks like a good time.

Hope everybody had a good weekend!

Nancy


----------



## AnitaAnne

Nancy: Wow...creepy story...TG he just left and didn't shoot or something. Wonder if they were stolen and he didn't want the bike back in Kentucky? I think Miss is a "buyer beware" state like 'Bama, you buy it, it's yours! 

Evilamc: I have a Big Horn Endurance saddle, which I love. The problem is it only fits medium width horses with higher withers. Fits Drambuie great, but I am too heavy right now to ride him and he'lll never be an endurance mount. Problem #2 is it squeeks constantly. That doesn't bother me, but scares the stew out of Dreamer, the only other horse of mine it fits. So it is one of several pieces of tack I have scattered around for decor :wink:

The folks I know that have tried the Tucker saddles love them for the rider, but hard to find a horse to fit the saddle. They say the Tuckers are ok for short, occasional riders, but not serious ones. 

Foxtail: Nice pictures, looks like a lot of fun! Very David & Goliath. But I gotta warn you, be careful about posting pictures of big horse butts...the last time that happened there was a sheep posting...:lol:

I decided not to take the trailer out yet, I forgot my tack box was shoved in the escape door, plus I had evening plans with non-horsey friends. 

However, thanks to the wonderful longer daylight hours, I managed to get in rides on Chivas totalling 11.4 miles over the last three days, plus rode Dreamer for 1.6 miles. I tried him in the Fabtron saddle I use on Chivas. It worked ok, but sits back too far I think. That horse has a strong back end on him! i could feel him really reaching under and pushing from the back. He was a little more relaxed this time, so it was the squeeks from the Big Horn saddle that turned him into a firecracker ready to explode the last time. I sure wish that darn horse was younger! 

Happy Daylight Savings time everyone!! My horses are shedding all over the place, but still too much hair for these wonderful spring days we are having.


----------



## Roadyy

I combed enough hair off the boys yesterday before the ride to fill a 5 gallon bucket each. You'da thought I sheered a sheep or 4.lol

evilamc, yes it was using the Garmin. It was nice, but because I as doing a lot of circles around in the back yard or just across the street to ride up to Eddie's house( guy we buying house from) and back , it made the track look like a bunch of scribbly circles in one little spot. hahaha. I had to zoom in to actually make since of it. My average speed was 3.4 mph and fastest was 6.6. I don't remember if I ever mentioned it before, but Doc has a great side pass and after he did it the first time on me yesterday I decided to practice my cue for asking for it. We rode the little drive from the street back into my back property around the little curves all the way back and I know I had a smile from ear to ear. It was fun and reminded me of my Arab/App that I enjoyed dancing with in the paddock late at night. 


Foxtail, those horses look great and I am looking forward to doing some camping trails. Sorry you had to cut the trip short due to rain.

GT, Glad nothing more than aggressive speech came y'alls way from that strange guy. I have to try and get up with my vet again today as I never got a return call from her Friday on whether she would be here today or Thursday. Kinda getting under my skin that she hasn't returned my calls. I spoke to her husband Friday morning while she was doing a surgery and he was suppose to give her the message so she could call me. I then tried calling several more times through the day with one message left and have not heard any response. If I had the means then I would just haul them to the vet in Chipley that is over an hour away to have it all done. 


Anyways, I plan to get more riding in this evening and will add Little Man to the rotation. He sure did a lot of hollaring while I was out of sight with the other two. 


Anita, I ride a Circle Y roping saddle and it is really comfortable for me. I don't know that I have ever sat on a hornless saddle on a horse before.


----------



## liltuktuk

Happy Daylight Savings Time!

So excited to have it still be light out when I get out of work.

I got some good rides in this weekend. Saturday we went to Darien State Park and did about 6 miles. We would have gone farther, but it was starting to rain/snow and we still had chores to do back at the barn. The horses were amped, I'm not sure if we walked at all...

Sunday we just played around in the woods. I ponied Maverick and took him over the little wooden bridge for the first time. He didn't even bat an eye, I was so proud. Amira on the other hand was arching her neck and eying up the bridge like there must have been trolls living underneath it or something...*sigh* Silly mare.

69 miles total so far!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy, everytime I ride in that Fabtron I think about sawing the horn off!! Stupid thing hits me in the gut when I am leaning forward, but that is the saddle that fits Chivas the best, and I am tired of looking for a replacement. None of my other saddles have a horn, most being Dressage or jumping saddles, and two western style endurance (one for sale btw)

A fellow boarder at a previous barn was hurt badly by the horn on his saddle when his horse just stumbled, broke his pelvis in 3-4 places. He never did ride again and sold all his horses, his DW insisted... 

One of these days I'm going to cut that horn off.


----------



## evilamc

Yeah that's why I'm looking at endurance saddles since they don't have a horn but they still look really secure...horns just scare me lol. I like my Aussie but the poleys are super annoying while posting!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RhondaLynn

Evilmac-I have a Henry Miller Buena Vista saddle that has a horn. It is great in a couple of ways, which I will list.

1)looks like a cross between western/English/Australian
2) Has English stirrup leathers so the Knees don't hurt after a long ride
3) the HORN SLANTS FORWARD much harder to jab you in the stomach

I love my saddle. look online under Henry Miller and you can see all the choices in a Buena Vista. It does have a horn (or you can order w/o) but the horn really slants forward so I have never had it jab me in the stomach. 

Rhonda


----------



## Roadyy

Anita, you want to send me the price, specs and pics on the saddle for sale? 

I don't need the horn on the saddle for security of myself. I use it to drag stuff around with. Is a great workout for the horses when pulling in forward and reverse. I actually drug the riding mower from the back yard to the side of the house that way and it was an interesting ride. Took Trusty a minute to realize the mower wasn't coming to eat him and that he and I were pulling it. Also will use it to help drag some of the trees that I pushed over with the tractor over to where I will cut them up for next winter's use. I'm sure the horses will really enjoy that load, but that will come after I get them back into shape. Of course I will not be pulling any of the big trees that way as neither the saddle or the horse is built for that, but the smaller saplings and such will be perfect for that exercise.


----------



## Roux

Every one is getting in some wonderful riding! Love to see all the pictures of the horses 



> Roux: Weird how Roux repeats the same thing at the water crossing every time. Maybe he thinks he is supposed to go through that each time? More habit than spook? Is there a way to change the "pattern"? Go through sideways or backwards or maybe a little correction when he first begins this routine?


That is a really good point about it becoming habit. When it comes to the water crossing it is less of a spook and I think more of "this is scary and I don't want to so I will use this as my excuse to try to turn home..." So we approach and he freezes. When he freezes you could shoot him with a BB and he wouldn't flinch. So first I ask by moving my energy forward kissing and using my legs. Then I tell with more leg pressure and I pick up the lead rope (I use as a "giddy up rope") then I demand adding on pressure with the lead rope to behind my leg light taps etc. Then if he takes a step forward I praise him etc. What usually happens is he will take a step forward then back up four steps and we start over. Or he will swing his back end around to otherwise avoid it. If it looks like it is going to be a thing we do tight small circles until he realizes that he can either do circles or cross - at which point he usually crosses calmly. 
But he never gets away with not going over - so how long until he quits trying?

That is just one thing though. There are other things that don't need crossing but we just have to walk by that illicit genuine spooks but not every ride. There is one fallen tree for example. One day he won't look twice and the next day he spins and bolts from it and we have to spend 10 min walking by it. It is just strange because some of these are the same exact trees, rocks, bridges etc every ride. More time I guess. 

Thanks for the advise I think I will try changing up our approach to these things and see what happens.


----------



## Celeste

Roux said:


> There are other things that don't need crossing but we just have to walk by that illicit genuine spooks but not every ride. There is one fallen tree for example. One day he won't look twice and the next day he spins and bolts from it and we have to spend 10 min walking by it. It is just strange because some of these are the same exact trees, rocks, bridges etc every ride.


Those trees and such have invisible goblins in them. Sometimes they are there. Sometimes they are not. You can't be too careful because we all know that invisible goblins eat horses.


----------



## amberly

So the weather finally got to an awesome 50 degrees and there was enough dry spots to ride outside!! First time in forever!!
I rode bareback on my horse Brisco and we rode through some deep puddles and raced cars - although the cars won - and just had an awesome time. Brisco did great and is feeling alive again because we are actually able to ride outside of the indoor arena and feel like real people again!
I cannot wait till it is safe enough to go on trail rides!!

Happy week everyone!


----------



## Roux

That is so funny you say that because each time I tell him, "It's OK that tree won't eat you." Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roux

Sorry to double post. 

I should stop complaining and be patient. I guess we have made more progress than I was giving him credit for. The first month or two he bucked when mounting every time and he hasn't done that since summer. So we are improving albeit slowly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy

Doc seems to be the same with water. When I took them to the creek at the old house, it took me forever to get him into the water. Then yesterday when we crossed the road to go visit Eddie, he didn't want to go through the standing water in the tire tracks in the roadway at the gate. He finally tight lined the 8" strip between them before deciding to long step over to the grass on the other side. Same thing when we came back through the area to get back to the house. He did give me a great side pass walk all the way back to the paddock that I really enjoyed. I need to get some video to share of him doing that. He was so happy to get a ride his spirit was really harped up.


----------



## evilamc

*3.8 miles today, 52.63 for the year. I walked a mile of it myself though so not sure if that counts...*

We WERE having an amazing ride, just plodding along at the walk, then there was a loud CRASH, I think a tree fell, he spooked, I thought I had him ok, then he BOLTED. He's NEVER bolted/spooked before! I came off  First fall on the trail! I'm sure it wont be my last ha. Once I finally caught him I noticed his foot went THROUGH his easyboot, like between the boot and the BACK of the gator! I had to cut it off when I got home...So I think when he initially spooked, he was ok, then realized his foot felt trapped from the boot and freaked  At least I think thats what happened. Couldn't get it off and I couldn't find a safe looking spot to get back on so I just walked him home  Probably a terrible decision to do that but I'm really picky about where I'll mount since that's his one issue he has (but has been amazing lately).

I think I'm ok, my elbows hurting some, but not terribly. I for the most part landed in a pile of leaves. Phone flew out of my pocket, spent like 10 minutes looking for it  Ugh just kinda upset I came off and upset with him for spooking so bad. Usually he does little spooks in place, I've done a lot of round pen work to try and teach him that, not today though 

My bf's being mean and saying I need to sell him or put him down now because I fell off  He says hes a liability and hurts everyone that rides him  So that has me sad now too. I haven't come off him in over 5 months...so I think we've been doing pretty darn good.


----------



## evilamc

RhondaLynn said:


> Evilmac-I have a Henry Miller Buena Vista saddle that has a horn. It is great in a couple of ways, which I will list.
> 
> 1)looks like a cross between western/English/Australian
> 2) Has English stirrup leathers so the Knees don't hurt after a long ride
> 3) the HORN SLANTS FORWARD much harder to jab you in the stomach
> 
> I love my saddle. look online under Henry Miller and you can see all the choices in a Buena Vista. It does have a horn (or you can order w/o) but the horn really slants forward so I have never had it jab me in the stomach.
> 
> Rhonda


Hm thats interesting, how do you like it overall? Looks pretty nice.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Sorry to hear about your spill! Sounds like a scary situation, but one you handled the best you could. Ignore your bf.

Glad to see so many people getting out to ride. Maybe spring is coming..

DH and I were down in Atlanta for the AERC convention over the weekend, so didn't ride but got to talk a lot of horse. Even sat outside during lunch and soaked up the sun and the 60+ degree weather!! Attended a bunch of lectures and even learned a thing or two. 

Best of all, I came home with a new toy: a Garmin 310xt (which does the gsp and has a heart rate monitor). Look forward to trying it out tomorrow. :clap:


----------



## Roux

Evil - every time I get thrown (doesn't happen a lot but w/e) my DH says very seriously that I need, "sell him or shoot him!"  Last time in August he was adamit that I not saddle Roux until we sent him off to "be broke right."

I never sell, shoot, or send them off but it makes me laugh your BF said the same thing!
They just get worried about us and want us to be safe!

I wonder if your horse has been talking to Roux LOL


----------



## AnitaAnne

Evil: so glad to hear u are both ok. Tell your bf, if every horse a rider came off of was sold or put down, there wouldn't be any horses left! Sounds like your horse had good reason to be upset.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 6gun Kid

One of my Grandad's favorite sayings was "any Sunday Beach (you know what he was really saying, right?) who says he never comes off a horse, doesn't get on many horses that don't plug in and require a nickel". So appreciate your boyfriend's concern and let it roll off your back.


----------



## Roadyy

Add another *glad* that you are okay and no more damage was done than a sore elbow and busted boot. 

I was able to get the sleeper sofa to the house and unloaded to the back patio where it will sit til DW gets the two rooms switched around. What was initially the family room, she made the dining room and what was suppose to be the dining room she made her class room. The class room doesn't get used much so it will be incorporated into the family room.

I had hoped to get a ride in after getting the couch moved, but had another old friend stop by to look at my Jeep and stayed for supper. It was good to catch up with him as it has been a long time since we have hung out. There are no plans for this evening and we are expecting rain tomorrow so I'll get saddle time this evening. Friday the woman who came by this past Saturday is suppose to come back to ride with me, so that is 3 days this week. Should be a good start to a great riding year!


----------



## evilamc

Yeah, I'm a little more sore today but not that bad, didn't really have any trouble at work except with lifting some of the bigger dogs!

Ha Roux thats so funny your husband says the same thing! I swear they just don't get it sometimes. I was like, people still play football after being tackled by multiple 200lb guys, break bones and keep playing...His only response to that was they're being paid to do it! That kinda shut him up though. It sucks coming off, and I'm sure its scary for him to think about, but its just a part of riding! If I was coming off every week or something like that I'd say yeahhh maybe I need a trainer or a different horse lol! We've been doing really good I think though, I haven't come off in at least 5 months and I think he had a decent reason for freaking out so bad...he probably thought something was eating his foot lol!

As long as Dexter doesn't try to make this freakoutbolting thing a habit I think we'll be just fine 

I do need new boots now though hmmmmmmm, do I want to stick with easyboot gloves...or save for renegadessssss.

You got a SLEEPER sofa in the house all by yourself? Dang, I know who to call when I need my furniture moved now. I was proud of myself once, I got an etire 4 person couch, that had recliners on each end, up a flight of stairs by myself...I kinda cheated though because I was able to break it down into much smaller pieces then put it back together...the biggest piece was the loveseat part of it, it was really light...but big! I had to kinda roll it up my stairs LOL, I probably could of won funniest home videos if it was caught on tape.


----------



## Roadyy

Oh, no I didn't do it alone. One of my co-workers went with me and we loaded it in his truck. Albeit it was a light sleeper sofa compared to any other I have ever put my grubby hands on and could have stood it up on end and twisted it around to land on truck then same to unload, I was glad to have the help. I have loaded the older washer and dryers up in the bed of my truck alone. That was the younger, stronger, dumber, indestructible version of me about 20+ years ago. 



I'm keeping a close eye on the weather and looks like it is continuing to postpone the rain later in the night. At this point I will get my ride this afternoon.


----------



## Herosbud

Well, the weatherman let us get in a ride yesterday and it was great. Well almost. We started out from the parking area at a conservation area about 25 miles from here. It was my first ride after my hernia surgery and when I discovered that I could mount and ride without any discomfort I was feeling pretty good about myself. We were heading down a fairly steep rough, muddy hill and I had my brand new shiny GPS in my hands when I dropped it. About the time it hit the ground I heard a “CLUNK” and I heard Kate holler “Hero kicked it”. Well, he launched it in to the mud and rocks and it looked a mess. But after cleaning it up I found that it didn’t have a mark on it! Life was good once again.


----------



## Herosbud

Evil, Sorry about your spill and I'm glad that you were not seriously hurt. My words of advice are to stick with this horse for a reasonable amount of time. They all have their quirks. However, I stayed with an Arab that I had years ago waaaay too long. We bought him from friends and they had raised him so we put up with his antics for years. Finally got rid of him and have never regretted it. There are a lot of nice horses out there and there is only one of you.


----------



## evilamc

Herosbud said:


> Evil, Sorry about your spill and I'm glad that you were not seriously hurt. My words of advice are to stick with this horse for a reasonable amount of time. They all have their quirks. However, I stayed with an Arab that I had years ago waaaay too long. We bought him from friends and they had raised him so we put up with his antics for years. Finally got rid of him and have never regretted it. There are a lot of nice horses out there and there is only one of you.



Thanks! I was at a point where I almost did sell him last fall, but my trainer talked me out of it and I figured out he was acting out so bad because of pain...so got that taken care of and hes been amazing since. I even did a lunge line lesson w/t/c with no hands the entire time and he didn't act up once! So as long as our little mishaps are far apart I more so see them as that, little mishaps...**** happens sometimes. I can definitely recall WAY more fun times I've had with him then bad 

Looks like you had an awesome ride! Glad the weather was nice for you! Thats funny about your gps! At least it survived! That happened to my phone yesterday haha, when I came off it went flying out of my pocket, took me 10 min to find it even though it has a bright pink case! Luckily I have it in a lifeproof case, so it didn't get damaged at all. Wonder if they make something like that for your gps? Makes my phone waterproof and shock proof, I've thrown my phone like 20ft and it was perfectly fine lol!


----------



## Roadyy

Got my ride in and decided to just ride Little Man. I fully expected him to act out the whole ride so I walked him around the yard and up to the road in front of the house then through the trail in my wooded area next to the house. Went back to the shed and finished cinching him up and climbed on. His ears stayed forward the whole ride and was surprisingly responsive for most of the ride to neck reigning. He kept wanting to go so we ended up doing 1.2 miles together. When we finally got back to tack down, he was completely submissive. Stayed right where I climbed off when I walked over 15 feet away to take the saddle in the shed then again when I took the bridle rig in there. Gave him a couple pieces of peppermint for such a good job.
That puts me at 2.8 miles between 3 horses. Friday should be the next ride and hope it does as good.


----------



## greentree

Evilamc, so sorry you got dumped! I think it was the easyboot that freaked him out. 

Herosbud. I am glad your GPS is OK! I will see the pictures later, I guess. My ipad says...not right now.

Roadyy, I am glad you had help getting the sleeper sofa in, so you don't have to get hernia surgery! That is really a nice fabric on it. Good score!

phantomhorse, you enjoyed convention? I have always wanted to go....maybe next year. Now when I gripe about my Garmin, you can 'splain it to me, lol!!! So far, I get along pretty well, but I haven't downloaded it yet. 

I got a REAL ride in today!! I rode the gray mare this morning, and about 11:15 decided to load up and go to Mammoth Cave. So I took Tootsie, and wound up doing 17 miles total for the day. About 13.5 on the trail. We still did not go fast, really, but did a good bit of cantering out on the Collie Ridge trail, and slogged through a lot of mud on the Blair Springs trail. Did n't lose any boots, but didn't find mine either. I was on the trail from 2 to 5. 

It's fixin' to turn back into winter for a day or so.... No riding tomorrow.:--(

Nancy


----------



## phantomhorse13

greentree said:


> phantomhorse, you enjoyed convention? I have always wanted to go....maybe next year. Now when I gripe about my Garmin, you can 'splain it to me, lol!!! So far, I get along pretty well, but I haven't downloaded it yet.


We did enjoy the convention. Variety of speakers (only 1 of which was so bad we got up after 5 min and left) and lots of good company. The awards banquet was a riot - my throat hurt from laughing so hard (excellent emcees).

I am having my own Garmin gripes. Went on a ride today (will post about that tomorrow) and was all excited to see the difference between the new one and my old one (actually wore my old one too, just to compare the readings). Well wasn't I less than thrilled when I couldn't get the new one to upload to the Garmin site. Garminexpress claimed it found the device and uploaded things to garminconnect, but nothing was actually there. After spending a couple hours troubleshooting and reading various forum posts, I finally got garminconnect to acknowledge the new device was there (by uninstalling garminexpress and using the older GarminANT interface), but the activities were no longer on the device! Grr. :evil:

Gonna run a couple laps in the yard tomorrow to make a new activity and see if I have fixed the uploading problem for the future. But was def not how I intended to spend my evening!!


----------



## greentree

Well, you are WAY ahead of ME!!!! I have done nothing with garminconnect or anything. I am a little annoyed that I set it for the 4 screen, and then I have to go through settings, etc, every time I turn it on to get back to the 4 screen. I am wearing out the buttons!!!

I am quite stiff after my ride today....I may need to lower my stirrups a notch.

Nancy


----------



## Roadyy

I'm looking forward to those longer rides,GT. I want to continue the rotation in who gets rode to get them all back into shape rather than focusing on getting one tuned up then move to the next. 

ph, glad you enjoyed the convention and sounds like it was time very spent, other than the one speaker. Sorry you had trouble with the new GPS. Hopefully you got it figured out. I have not looked at the Garminconnect site yet either. I may do that this evening before heading to church for the teen group class.


----------



## liltuktuk

Got another ride in yesterday. That's 6 days of riding in a row now, haven't been able to do that since October it seems like. Went 2.5 miles, putting me at 73.5 total for the year. I rode Amira and ponied Maverick. Everyone was good, Amira was a bit of a pill on the way back, jigging and such, but I suspect it was because she knew dinner was waiting.

At one of the water crossings Maverick decided to jump over it. Unfortunately for him the slushy ice that he landed on on the other side did not hold him and he fell into the water. I didn't see it happen, only knew when I got splashed, but my friend said his leap was quite impressive. Maybe next time he'll realize its easier just to walk through the water like everyone else...

No pictures from the ride, but this is what greeted me when I got to the barn. :shock::shock::evil: *sigh*


----------



## phantomhorse13

greentree said:


> I am a little annoyed that I set it for the 4 screen, and then I have to go through settings, etc, every time I turn it on to get back to the 4 screen. I am wearing out the buttons!!!


How aggrevating! So far mine has only needed to be reset after a software update. It IS a lot of button pushing, so I would hate to have to do that every single time!! My test with mine this morning was successful, so hopefully it will work appropriately in the future. 


So despite technology not being my friend to start with, DH and I did get out to ride yesterday. Mother nature is perhaps thinking spring, as the weather went from cold and windy to sunny and warm literally overnight..










If you look closely, notice I am riding in a tshirt!! The footing was a lovely substance we have labeled "slud" (slush on the top, mud underneath). It ranged from not much as seen above to still 4-6 inches of slud.











But the sun was shining and it was almost 60. We laughed about the irony of riding thru slud while getting a tan!




















I can't express how happy I was to NOT be riding in the same 1 mile circle!!! :lol:

Had hoped to get out tomorrow, but forecast is rain and more @%$#ing snow this evening.. and back to high of 21 with winds 30+mph tomorrow.. :shock:


2014 mileage
...
03/05/14 dream w/george 20.19 miles 7.3 mph 141.49 total miles
03/11/14 dream 10.39 miles 5.3 mph 151.88 total miles


----------



## Roadyy

Was talking to one of my co-workers this morning about my ride the last two days. He just relocated here and still has his 3 horses up in Ga. until he gets settled somewhere to bring them down. He asked about coming out Sunday after church to ride with me. He is having withdrawals from not riding in the last 3 months. I may try to set it up to have him come out when the woman comes so I can take all three together. That would be great for me and the horses, but I'll have to keep an eye on Doc while still trying to add weight to him. He has the will and desire, but not sure of the stamina just yet.


----------



## Roadyy

Ph, did you upload the last 2 pics with a different program? I can see the first two, but not the last two.


Glad the gps is working properly for you now. I know exactly what you mean about not having the same track to ride and I am sure the horses were all to happy to explore new scenery.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Just got back from our Kentucky trip to pick up my filly...I've got a lot of catching up to do on this thread!

Now I can officially introduce Miss Velencia or "Vee" as we call her. If you can't tell I am in LOVE 















*Meeting Selena*


----------



## Herosbud

Sorry to hear about the problems with the gps's. My problem is going to be figuring out all the stuff mine can do and remembering it. I did have one issue with mine and I contacted Garmin by Email and received a prompt reply and instructions on how to do what I wanted. I was impressed.
Phantom, Great pictures. The tee shirt in the snow thing looked pretty neat. Our snow is gone here but the temp has dropped back into the thirties overnight.


----------



## gunslinger

Herosbud said:


> View attachment 388305
> 
> [ We were heading down a fairly steep rough, muddy hill and I had my brand new shiny GPS in my hands when I dropped it. About the time it hit the ground I heard a “CLUNK” and I heard Kate holler “Hero kicked it”. Well, he launched it in to the mud and rocks and it looked a mess. But after cleaning it up I found that it didn’t have a mark on it! Life was good once again.


Don't feel to bad, you're not the first GPS user that dropped one.....been there...done that....

Herosbud, did your GPS come with a lanyard? I slip the lanyard through a ring on my pommel bag, then pass the gps back through the lanyard. If I drop it the lanyard catches it.

I rode again last Saturday.....13 miles....so I'm now at 34 miles....a slow start compared to years past, but with DW sick about half the time and the weather having been so bad this winter, oh....well...I've been a slacker.....no excuses....

It's spring time in Tennessee....no more slacking for me....


----------



## Roadyy

EL, that is a beautiful filly. She looks very interested in checking everything and everyone out. Very alert. Congrats!!!


Gunslinger, I feel the same way. Glad the spring is here and now that I only have three horses to tend to I can really start enjoying riding more often. I hope your DW gets to feeling better soon and consistently.


----------



## Herosbud

Gunslinger, Mine came with a wrist strap and a carabiner clip but I will devise a lanyard set up before I go out again. I won't be that lucky twice.


----------



## any

12.03.2014 - 13,5km; total: 214,5km
































we had small break
01.03 - concert of siddharta in Warszawa
02.03 - pre-cavaliada /equestrian competitions - jumping/ 
03.03 - concert of siddharta in Lublin xD 








04-05.03 - back home but it was rainy so without trail ride :/ 
06-09.03 - cavaliada in Lublin x) /international equestrian competitions - jumping, driving, shows and fair/ About CAVALIADA: The idea of CAVALIADA
and yesterday I back home but it was late and I was tired so without ride


----------



## Zexious

^What a beautiful mane o.o

Glad to hear everyone is doing well!


----------



## Roadyy

Will see if I can convince DW to feed the boys at 4 again today so I can sneak a ride this evening before heading to church at 6. That should give me about 40 minutes of ride before getting ready to go.


I agree with Zexious, that is a nice mane.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Roadyy said:


> EL, that is a beautiful filly. She looks very interested in checking everything and everyone out. Very alert. Congrats!!!


Thank you Roadyy! She is very independent for only being 5 months.


----------



## Herosbud

Any, I always look forward to your posts and pictures.


----------



## Roux

EnduranceLover - she is beautiful ... I don't know if you know this but Valencia (spelled a little different) is a very common name for things here. We have Valencia county and then every thing that goes with it. I think it means brave and strong in Spanish but don't quote me. 

Well the thought of selling Roux has been creeping in to my mind lately. And I have just about talked my self into it. The problem for me is getting out of a bad horse can be like getting out of a bad relationship- you know you should but then you think, "What if" and "I have put so much into this." 

I had a horse I really liked before I got accepted in to law school but he was an OTTB and a bit of a project. I got him a loooong way but sold him when I got accepted because I didn't think I would have the time he needed and deserved. I found him a wonderful home where he is now a show jumper!! The point of selling him was to stay OUT of the project horse business 

Which brings me to Roux, who was advertised to be as "trail broke bomb proof." Well ok, I was pretty sure the sellers were exaggerating some what on his capabilities but I tested him 3 times and thought "he won't take much." 
Remember my mom bought a horse so we can trail ride and relax together. I have come to realize that Roux is not the horse I thought I was buying. But more than time and training I think he just has some quirks that I wasn't anticipating. I no longer feel the need to prove myself with difficult horses. 
After all we have done 100 miles just this year so its not like I can't handle him I guess I just don't want to have to go through the BS every day. 

On Tuesday my DH bought me a new saddle pad and we went to try it out. I handled Roux like we do every day and when I went to put on his saddle pad he reared back and flipped out. I know he didn't mean it but I have never done anything even slightly aggressive towards this horse so the fact that he acted like I was going to kill him was hurtful. DH said I don't see how this can be relaxing or fun for you... why don't we look for a different horse? And I think he has a point.

Any way I am going to sell him with full disclosure - I think he has a ton of potential and he does have so many great qualities. I have just come to the conclusion I am not the best person for him or him the best horse for me at this time.  

Regardless I would really like to try to do an Endurance Ride some time this year or next and I don't think Roux is the best horse for that discipline. Life is full of hard choices!


----------



## AnitaAnne

So glad everyone is getting out there and riding! Great pictures everyone; especially that cool picture Any posted of the ghostly mane! 

Herosbud; nice pictures! good to see you back in the saddle!

EL6, Vee is so beautiful! Her bright personality really shines out of those pictures!! 

It was cold and really windy today, decided to work inside and wait until tomorrow to ride.

Roux; so sorry to hear things aren't working out. It seams like there are a lot of half-trained horses a round, and it is hard to find a good one anymore...


----------



## Roux

AnitaAnne - exactly and I wouldn't mind a half trained horse if I had been looking for one :/


----------



## QOS

Wow! I had a lot of catching up to do. I didn't get to ride this weekend. I was leaving for the barn Sunday when my cousin called and called off the ride due to impending rain. Well, dang...it sprinkled and that was it. 

I had to teach a gum paste class Sunday and had a lady stay over with me, went to the doctor in Houston Monday. He said I will get better and to give it another year. Sigh...so tired of being crippled!

I spent the morning and part of the afternoon with my horses today. To the vet for Coggins and shots, brushed them and lounged Sarge in the arena. Hubby starts him off at a trot and then canter. I wanted him to walk. My barn manager was helping me with Sarge. Sarge knows this but enforcing it helped. I am going to start riding Sarge. He has a butter smooth canter and I think that will help me "remember" how and get him in shape at the same time.

I cleaned his sheath out, cleaned out the Brenderup, doctored Biscuit's hoof thrush and brought home all of my tack to put in the other trailer as we are going horse camping this weekend. Hoping to get in quiet a bit of riding. 

Nancy, glad the crazy man didn't get really crazy. 

Sorry about coming off the horse and hurting your elbow.

Dawn, just call Garmin. They are terrific about helping out.


----------



## Roadyy

I convinced Doc to ride with me again after work yesterday. I knew I didn't have long force ride so decided a short ride was good for him. We got in .55 mile on this ride and he is showing much more enjoyment for riding then he does for stopping to take pictures.lol





















Mileage is now at 3.3 miles.


----------



## Herosbud

Roux, Good luck with your new horse search. If you lived near Reno Nevada I would recommend that you contact my daughter and have her help you look for one. (Just kidding sort of). We have three horses and all three were hers at one time. One her husband thought was too small so we went and got him and have had him for twenty years. Number two we inherited because she wanted to get in to cutting - We have had him for fifteen years. And number three is my dead broke quarter horse that she couldn't afford anymore. I dread the thought of trying to replace any of mine. Good luck.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Roux said:


> EnduranceLover - she is beautiful ... I don't know if you know this but Valencia (spelled a little different) is a very common name for things here. We have Valencia county and then every thing that goes with it. I think it means brave and strong in Spanish but don't quote me.


Yes we totally stole the name Valencia and changed the spelling to resemble her mother's name (*Vel*vet). But it does mean brave, healthy, and strong...all of which she is living up to so far! 



AnitaAnne said:


> EL6, Vee is so beautiful! Her bright personality really shines out of those pictures!!


Thank you!


----------



## any

13.03.2014 - 14km; total: 228,5km
















we found some snow!


----------



## AnitaAnne

I didn't get out to the barn until this afternoon; it was interval work day for Chivas. We only went 1.8 miles but got in several sprints. 

Then I planned to ride Drambuie, but a TRACTOR :shock: drove by in a nearby pasture right as I was reaching for him...I didn't know he could flag his tail 2 feet in the air!! 

Anyway, after the bucking stopped, I decided to just lunge him. He was acting very herd-bound at first, but we ended on a good note as I drove him over the bridge back 'n forth until he would stand still on it. 

Tomorrow I'll ride him before work.

YTD 37.7miles


----------



## QOS

I can't win for freaking losing. Dang...I have got an nasty cold. I have had it since Tuesday with sore throat, coughing, runny nose. Yay. NOT.

I am supposed to go camping Friday through Sunday. I have packed the trailer with horse stuff and went grocery shopping Thursday night. Make that dragged my butt through the store. 

Vicks, DayQuill, hot chicken soup was the order of the day....hoping I will feel better. Hot steamy bath after coughing up a lung. Now. I am reclining in the living room at 2:58 AM hoping this crap goes away.

I so want to go riding. I hear the woods calling me.


----------



## Roadyy

Anita, sorry D had to get flighty on you and keep you from riding, but glad you were able to make a good lesson with him.


Denise, sorry you are under the weather. I had it last week but without the sore throat. Have you tried the Vick's vapor rub and one of their plug ins to fill the room with the elixir? That, Aleve and staying moving is what finally cleared it up for me. As soon as I stopped moving my nose turned into Niagara Falls. I hope you feel better and are able to go on the camping trip.


I did get a another short ride in with Trusty this time. He is still spooky and wanting to turn back to the paddock of safety at every little thing. I got him to keep going after a few tight circles and a lot of backing up. We got in .7 miles yesterday and felt like 3 with his acting out. I did get Dw to snap a few shots of us in the front yard and a couple with s sick Jesa as co-pilot.


----------



## RhondaLynn

hey roady, I see you are in N. Florida. I am in N. Georgia and we ride the mountains up here all the time. 

But are looking for some place to ride in South Georgia or maybe N. Florida. We have to have a cabin, w/corral/barn for the horses (2) and would love a couple of days of good flat trailriding to enjoy our gaited mares. 

Do you or anyone else reading know of such a place???

Rhonda


----------



## Roadyy

I'll do some research to see what is available with cabins around N. Florida. Most of the trails around here are not set up with cabins or for campers. They do have primitive camp sites, but none I have seen with corrals or anything. I'll post anything I find, just remember it anything I post will only be what I find and nothing I have been to.


----------



## greentree

QOS said:


> I can't win for freaking losing. Dang...I have got an nasty cold. I have had it since Tuesday with sore throat, coughing, runny nose. Yay. NOT.
> 
> I am supposed to go camping Friday through Sunday. I have packed the trailer with horse stuff and went grocery shopping Thursday night. Make that dragged my butt through the store.
> 
> Vicks, DayQuill, hot chicken soup was the order of the day....hoping I will feel better. Hot steamy bath after coughing up a lung. Now. I am reclining in the living room at 2:58 AM hoping this crap goes away.
> 
> I so want to go riding. I hear the woods calling me.


QOS, Echinacea!!! And that Zinc stuff, I got the Kroger brand, and my cold only lasted 2 days! I took 4 Echinacea about every 4 hours, and 2 Advil every 4 hours, and that helped keep my nose open.

AnitaAnne, sorry your horse was a pill! Enjoy your ride today!

I am in a POOR mood....nothing like Apple to spoil a Luddite's day, lol!! I tried to get Garmin connect, had to download iOS7, so I screwed that up, then my Garmin has to be connected to a REAL computer, which I don't have, so I went through all of that for NOTHING!! I should jiust throw ALL of it in the trash, and go work the horses.

Mary and I worked 8 horses yesterday, covered ourselves in painful prickles clipping beards and bridle paths, and found out I really CAN ride 2 miles around our woods, so I was NOT exaggerating before!! I know y'all are glad to hear that! 

I long-lined Magnolia, and she is NOT lame! YAY!

Got to go clean my barn, the Amish man who built it is coming over this afternoon to give DH an estimate on something.

Nancy


----------



## greentree

Do they have cabins at Live Oak? What about Gloria Austin's place? Ther is another one, it will come to me in a minute.....

Nancy


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy: It seems like your move was a good one, you are getting to ride so much more now and look like you are having a lot of fun with the horses!

Denise: I had the crud last week, it seems like everyone is getting it, but the good news is it doesn't last long. Have a fun weekend and take lots of pictures! 

I'm still waiting for the strap for my GoPro to come so I can check it out and take some pictures!


----------



## Zexious

Roaddy--That is probably the cutest 'family photo' I have ever seen ;D


----------



## Celeste

AnitaAnne, I am delighted that your horse was bad. It means he is feeling good. That is huge.


----------



## Roadyy

It is surely giving me a quicker time to the horses at only 3 miles from work rather than the 18 miles before. The good about the place up there was the amount of dirt road riding available right outside the gate compared to here. I have to cross a very busy highway to get to the side road,that is pavement, to get to the acreage where all the riding is. The bad was that I had so many horses that needed attention to allow me time to ride much. Then the long ride home from work during the shorter days didn't allow for much riding time. I'm still behind last years recorded mileage and way behind on the actual mileage before recording, but it is surely looking up to being a stellar riding year for me at this point. 

I had another co-worker just text me asking if his wife, who is very experienced in horses could come out and ride with us today. She hasn't ridden in a few months and is salivating at the chance. I have to find out if the other couple is still coming to make sure first.

Yesterday's ride got me to an even 4 miles to date. This evenings ride should be a good one and then Sunday will surely be a good adage to the count if the rain pushes off. Its still showing 70% chance for Sunday.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> AnitaAnne, I am delighted that your horse was bad. It means he is feeling good. That is huge.


Exactly what I was thinking! I am cautiously hopeful that maybe he is better...however I am rather glad I wasn't on him when the tractor appeared :wink:

Greentree: riding is the best to release electronic frustration, I feel your pain! I know my GPS can do a lot more than what I am using, but everytime I try to figure it out I just get frustrated:evil: 

Gone riding!


----------



## Roadyy

Just talked with Token, the woman who is coming to ride with me. She is bringing her cousin who is also a good rider and we will all three be riding this evening. They are bringing their saddles so I will check their fit on the boys before getting to riding. It will be a nice change to have company to ride with. Seems I have all kinds of willing parties to ride with me now that I'm not so far out to get to the horses.


----------



## greentree

Mary came over and helped me clean the standing stalls, and I have eaten lunch, and I feel much less overwhelmed now!! 

Menopause is not permanent PMS is it?????? Roadyy, you are not qualified to answer....

Nancy


----------



## Roadyy

That is why it is called..Men o Pause... we know to pause before continuing any conversation with any woman going through that metamorphosis. I enjoy living and knowing there is a chance my killer could get off because I incited a murderous action from someone suffering from that is not my idea of a good end to a wonder life. Died because of no cure for stupid is not what I want on my head stone.


----------



## Herosbud

QOS, Bummer about the cold! Hang in there.
Any, It looks like your winter is about over. Our trailer is hooked up and we are hitting the trail tomorrow.


----------



## Roadyy

The woman finally got here and it started off rough around the edges, but ended up pretty good. Now that she understands how Little Man has been worked and trained things will get better. I joined in on the ride after getting her on his page and got in 2.3 miles.

6.3 miles to date.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

Roadyy, your picture with Jess is awesome. Poor little peanut, I can tell she didn't feel well, but even with a cold, she is super cute! Thanks for the great pictures of you and your horses. I really enjoy seeing you. Is your lead braided on those pictures with your friend? 

Herosbud, glad your GPS made it through. This is what happens to my phone a lot! I need a small and simple fanny pack for all my stuff because I ride bareback often and there is no place to put stuff. 

AnitaAnne & Denise, I hope you two feel better soon. I had the crud when we got back from our camping trip in the rain last weekend, and it was not fun.

Nancy, I have decided that hormones are the devil's drugs, put inside us to make us say and do and feel crazy. Sorry your GPS is not working for you yet. This is what I worry about. Getting a GPS is just adding another piece of technology to torture me. 

I have been riding my neighborhood during the week. The plan is to ride all my horses 2.5 miles per ride and do this at least 3 times a week. This week I put in 6.5 miles, so I have room to grow in my goals. I need to add up my mileage for the year so I can track it. 

Yesterday's ride was quick because my mom came to visit and showed up a little earlier than I expected. Thursday was a great because we scared up a flock of wild turkeys! I was on April when it happened and she did really well with such a startling event. Very proud of her, my ornery athlete.

Had the farrier here Monday and the vet Tuesday. Found out that Ella the KMSH has mild laminitis. She is so stoic, it is hard to tell when it happens. I have her on a daily watch now, since the grass is so sweet and plentiful. She got a grazing muzzle yesterday morning. I can't wait to hear what she has to say about it this morning!


----------



## Roadyy

Yes, it has braided loops done up in it. It was like that when I found it and assume it was done to shorten it up. It has a wrist loop at the end of it and I just hook it on the horn for safety and quick access. 

Thanks for the compliments on Jesa, I will gladly pass them on to her and hope it helps her feel better. DW just called and informed me the Doctor visit this morning yielded a good report. Said she is sounding better so he is going to keep her on the antibiotics and breathing treatment then have her back in again Tuesday. DW is also feeling better so that is a huge plus. 


I think I could find a few pictures of her loving of life personality shining through in some pics for your viewing pleasure. She makes it very hard to be in a bad mood while she is around.

Yep, here you go.


















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


























I consider myself a man among men, but after having 4 daughters, I find myself weak among them.


----------



## Celeste

DIL and I rode for a little short ride today. 3.2 miles. The weather was beautiful. It was 70 degrees. I had to get out the fly spray to get rid of gnats. The girls were good today.

The only problem that I had is that I put on one of the summer shirts that I always wear when it is hot, and it was too tight. It had to have shrunk in the closet. Gotta hate it when that happens. 

*65.2 miles*


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy, Jesa is a living doll! She is already a heartbreaker 

Celeste: you have a clothes shrinking closet too? I swear, if I put anything in there for very long, it comes out smaller...everything I put on lately has suffered from being put away :-(

I wasn't able to ride Drambuie Friday, my bum left knee refused to hold me up long enough to lift the right leg over a 16.1h back. Drat. He didn't look sore at all either. Double drat. 

I am going to try to coordinate a off-side mount, or bring out a big mounting block of some sort next Monday (weather permitting). Why did I want a tall horse???


----------



## greentree

OK, y'all, they shrink in the closet, AND the NEW ones are smaller.... I ordered breeches in the same size as it says on the tag of the old ones, and had to exchange them for the next size!!????? Obviously, there is a conspiracy. 

Got the brakes done on my truck, so I am poorer, but I won't take out pedestrians when they walk in front of me.....WHO would walk out in front of a big truck with a HUGE bumper and SMILEY faces???? In Texas, men pulled OFF the road when they saw me coming, and I never figured out why. I drive on my side, I think.

Roadyy, cutest pictures EVER!!! Oh my gosh, she is so adorable!! 

I rode my big old gelding Billy Joe this morning. I will post the video later. DH was driving up from the barn, videoing me on his phone, and a woman singing that Irish prayer was on at the same time, and we BOTH were reduced to tears. This photo is NOT an optical illusion...it really IS that far to his head!


----------



## Roadyy

Got a really good ride in today. Started with getting Markus acquainted with a couple of them while waiting on his wife. We rode for 3.8 miles.

Here he is on Trusty.













 
I didn't get any picks of me this time. After she got here we decided to let her enjoy riding around before they had to head out due to her getting off later than expected.

10.1 miles for me so far. 


I will catch up on posts later. Hope everyone is ok.


----------



## 6gun Kid

Roadyy said:


> I consider myself a man among men, but after having 4 daughters, I find myself weak among them.


 I have 2 and a step daughter, so I agree wholeheartedly!


----------



## Roadyy

Anita, I hope your knee gets better so you can start riding. It really sounds like Drambuie is in pretty good shape from your description. Jesa is really a blessing to everyone who comes into contact with her except when she is sick, of course.lol

GT, glad the brakes are fixed and that you got in such a good ride on the gelding. Sounds like you have that weak spot for things too.

6gunkid, it is amazing how something so delicate can break down something so strong.


----------



## greentree

Roadyy, he looks like such a nice horse to ride, and she looked AMAZING on him! Markus looks like he is really enjoying himself, too. 

AnitaAnne, what a bad time for your knee to give out!! Mine is bad after I ride. It takes me a few minutes to get OFF the horse.

It is raining here, so no riding...supposed to snow tonight!

Nancy


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> Roadyy, he looks like such a nice horse to ride, and she looked AMAZING on him! Markus looks like he is really enjoying himself, too.
> 
> AnitaAnne, what a bad time for your knee to give out!! Mine is bad after I ride. It takes me a few minutes to get OFF the horse.
> 
> It is raining here, so no riding...supposed to snow tonight!
> 
> Nancy


My knee is messed up from moving a 400+ pound patient 4+ wks ago. One accidental twist while hoisting and bam it was blown up like a balloon.

If I ever could get a chance to really rest it, it would be ok again, but my work and horses don't allow that. So I wrap it up and keep going. It is slowly getting better, but I just couldn't raise myself up into the saddle, and figured posting will likely be a bit trying too. 

I have learned to do a delayed dismount, where I swing the right leg down while holding up the left leg and drop down only on my right leg. I just have to work on my off-side mounting skills and everything should be ok! 

I have been thinking lately that riding and caring for horses is a really masochistic trait/habit/personality/whatever...imagine the money, time, and lack of breaks 'n bruises that non-horse people have, what do they do with all that bounty?? 

Raining cats n dogs here too, I had to push the dogs outside in their raincoats this morning, poor babies. 

Roadyy, that horse has a nice trot on him, looking forward to seeing the other videos.


----------



## Roux

I rode Gus on Friday -- it was forecast 25% of rain which in New Mexico means NO CHANCE OF RAIN. Yeah the sky looked dark and ominous but I am the worst weather analyzer ever so off we went.
About 30 min later it starts sprinkling and I thought well that's nice we need the moisture and it felt so nice we kept going. Then another 5 min there was THUNDER and LIGHTNING and RAIN. Like really really big fast drops. Then it started to HAIL... :shock: Thank goodness I was wearing my new straw hat lol! 
I was soaked to the bone by the time we got back and I was soo cold I thought I was going to loose a finger! (Turns out it was 55 so not cold at all but it sure felt cold.) Poor Gus also got soaked - when I took his saddle off the only part of him that was dry was where his saddle goes. I was also in my nice English saddle so guur for that getting wet. When we got back I let him roll in the mud you can see that he was dry in the middle:









We need the rain sooo badly. I can't wait for pasture to green up so we can put the horses out. 
*
Friday w/ Gus: 4.62 miles
Total: 103.57 miles*

Storm Coming over the mountains:









Mist and the rain:









Clouds rolling in before it rained:


















Poor Gus's soaking wet ears!









Another "before the storm" shot:









So yesterday I had some one come try out Roux. She said she wanted to do "western endurance" which he would be suited for. So she gets on in the arena rides him around and says, "he doesn't reall collect." ... I told her we don't ride in the arena he isn't an arena horse and we have never done anything like that. She kept saying she want to trail ride but I don't know if she really knows. When she left she said she was going to think about it but I don't think Roux is what she wants which is too bad because I LOVED the way she was with him. He was super relaxed and she was so gentle. I have another couple looking at him tomorrow so hopefully that goes well. I also had some one say they want to use him for NM state fair Queen - well he is certainly flashy enough but I can not imagine how that could ever work. I told her exactly that so she is going to talk to her parents and coach and then get back with me... :/

I also went to look at a horse for sale yesterday. During our test ride it was SNOWING... first time I have really seen snow all year. The horse was lovely but I didn't quite click with him and I think he might be older than the owner believes he is. Funnily enough, after the ride I asked how long it has been since he has been ridden... she said since September! Then she said she has never trotted or loped him! That would have been nice to know. He didn't put up a fight about any of it though and he had the BEST TROT I HAVE EVER BEEN ON. But his lope was no bueno and regardless I don't think he was quite right. So the search continues. 

Roaddy - your daughter is beautiful. What adorable pictures!


----------



## Herosbud

Kate and I had a great ride on our favorite trail yesterday. We rode in our shirt sleeves and as I look out the window the snow is falling and the temp. is below freezing - Aaaargh!
As I'm learning to use our new GPS I am beginning to see how set we are in our routine and not realizing it. We prefer to ride in a circle instead of out and back, so we take short cuts and intersect the trail at different locations. What I have discovered most are 8 1/2 to 9 mile circles. 
Stopping for a lunch break has always been a big deal with us too and I am discovering that we stop almost for exactly one hour. We are usually out from 4 to 5 hours too. The Berryman Trail is a 25 mile circle and we start from a variety of locations so we are not repeating our same circles every time.
Anita, A 400 lb. patient! Your a vet right?


----------



## Herosbud

I thought that you might like to hear about the history of the Berryman Trail. Back during the depression years the Citizens Conservation Core (CCC) was founded by FDR and was a make work project for young men 18 to 25 years old. A good friend of mine (now deceased) and his brother worked in the CCC and the brother helped build the Berryman Trail. The trail is a 25 mile circle through some very rough country and these young men blazed the trail and fire roads with hand tools. They lived in a tent camp that is now the Berryman Campground and the remains of some of the buildings can still be seen. The picture that you see must have been a supervisors cabin complete with a fireplace because the boys lived in tents.
Parts of the Berryman Trail are now incorporated in to the Ozark Trail and that is the sign that you see on the tree. You can see that it is very rocky ground so it must have been quite a project to gouge the trails out of the hillsides. You can see that in the one picture.


----------



## greentree

I understand that feeling, AnitaAnne, where you move just right under pressure and it goes .....It usually happens to me lifting a cart of manure to dump! I don't have any 400 lb MIL...I mean patients...to try to lift anymore!! 

I always wondered why I could not have been addicted to GERBILS!!! Honestly. Imagine buying feed in a 10 lb bag. How hard could that be??? Masochist, indeed. 

I really do get depressed sometimes because my life's work has NO worth anymore. I mean, I raised these animals, bred them, trained them, even showed successfully, and still, they are worth nothing. The time I put in is worth nothing. Oh well. Still love 'em.....

Herosbud, what a GREAT trail! If I ever leave Kentucky again to go west, you will have to show us that place!!

Good news on the GPS front!!! DH download it onto his laptop, and somehow it jumped onto my iPad!!!! Miracle of modern technology!! I don't know if I can get the satellite view on the ipad, but every little bit of progress counts.

Nancy


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadtrip to visit Herosbud!!! (wishful thinking) Nice trails and bit of history, it is amazing the work that was completed under FDR...

I was :rofl: when I read that bit about being a vet! the 400+ pounders are human...with broken bones...and I am an ortho nurse, no gym membership needed, I lift weights everyday! 

Nancy, gerbils bite, and they stay up all night playing on a wheel. However you could use them to clean up all that feed smashed in the corners of the feed bins :lol: 

What would you do with all that extra $$ if you didn't have horses? Go play golf? Give it to Uncle Sam? Buy up a bunch of rental properties and have constant headaches? You can't take it with you, might as well enjoy it! 

Roux: poor Gus! He looks like such a sweetheart. I hope you can find a good home for Roux and the horse of your dreams.


----------



## Roadyy

Wow. Just lost two long posts with responses to other posts. Guess it was not meant to be shared. I will just post s couple of videos and shush. Mind you, they are riding them with halter and two small lead ropes for reins.


----------



## tiffrmcoy

What is up my fellow trail riders? I haven't posted on here in awhile because I haven't had a chance to ride in forever until today! I've been doing A LOT of reading to do to catch up with everyone!

Endurancelover- Congrats on finally bringing Vee home she is so adorable!

QOS- I'm definitely going to try out that pancake recipe!

My ride today was 8.93 miles

*54.60 miles total*

I just pulled my filly outta the pasture without brushing her because I was trying to beat the rain before it came again so that why she has mud on her face and her manes a mess!


----------



## Oreos Girl

I am really bad posting my updates. I will eventually get around to it. So last week (Sat to Wed) went camping/trail riding with my dad at AH Stephens State Park. It is about 90 miles East of Atlanta. We did a ton of miles, my dad wasn't happy to hear that I wanted to do 30 miles so I could compete with Celeste. We didn't quite make it to 30. The plan was for him to get in early enough on Sat. for a trail ride but he dilly dallied enough to pull in too late. So we got camp set up, ate dinner, and went to bed. Sunday we got up and had breakfast. Headed out for a 4.9 mile ride around one loop. Dad was nervous about his new horse because I wanted to tell him all the negatives that I had found. I kept saying that I still felt safe riding her though. They did fine. That afternoon we did a tour of Andrew Stephens' house. He was the vice-president of the Confederacy. 

So my dad on his new horse April









A sign of spring for those of you still getting snow.









We went back out to ride again that afternoon. That was definitely the worst ride of the week. The horses were hyped and kept feeding off each other energies. All they wanted was to go back to the barn. It was one of those semi-controlled bolts for the entire ride. We did about 5.2 miles then so the total for the day was 10.1 miles.

The next day we did the last loop. I had told Dad that the horses were not pulling that **** again, it was training day. Oreo is really bad about being barn sour and I have worked with him so he doesn't do it all the time. I give him a verbal walk warning, if he ignores me I stop him abruptly and back him up several steps. If he listens to me and stays at a walk, I leave him alone. It was a much better ride. It was about 7.6 miles. 

Looking up hill at the trail









Looking back down the trail at the same place.









One of the lakes at the park









And my dad and I version of selfies (he has the one of me)









Monday afternoon we went over to Greensboro, the closest thing to civilization in the area (even though the state park is within city limits of Crawfordville). Dad was looking for some wire to do a patch job on his trailer lights and some t-shirts. He forgot all his. Then we went down to Lake Oconee area for dinner.

Tuesday was our last day to trail ride so my dad really wanted to ride the horses into town. I hate riding in town. The park said nope, can't use the rest of state land to get to town, have to stay in the equestrian areas. But the head ranger did tell us that we could ride back an access road that lead to a dirt road that went to the highway to town. Get to the dirt road, left ride to the highway; right, ride the dirt road as far as we want. So I know he wants to know how April will do with traffic even though I knew it was fine, I say left. We will ride to the end of the road, see how she is with traffic and turn around. Ha, my father has an evil plan. We get to the highway, and he says let ride just a little ways towards town. We get to the turn off for the state park and I say ok we can turn around. No lets just go to the next intersection. Get to the intersection and it is just a little ways further. We finally dismounted at the courthouse down town. Then we end up asking the Mayor of the town if we can tie our horses to the handrail outside his office. We toured the courthouse and saw the old courtroom which was very old. There is no businesses open in town anymore. It has a population of 532. At one time, it was a booming town because it was on US 278 until I-20 came through. We hand walked the horses on a cutthrough under the railroad tracks since Oreo has normal shoes on the fronts and I didn't want him slipping going down and up the hill with me on him. We found a wall to remount on. Started riding back towards the dirt road when we came up to a church I had seen on the first day so I said the trail is only about 20 feet inside the woods. Dad didn't think I could find the trail but I did. So we rode the trails back to the barn. This trail had an old baptism pool used by the church and latrines used by the CCC when they were building the park in the 30's. We did 8.1 miles that day.

Wednesday was packing up day and traveling. Dad and I had lunch in Madison before splitting ways. He drove back to Tennessee.

So a total of the three days was 25.8 miles and a total for the year of 47.9.


----------



## Roadyy

Great story and beautiful picks, og. Looks like you had a wonderful time out riding with your dad. The trail looks like it would be a blast to ride.


----------



## greentree

OK, here is the promised video. Billy Joe was born 2 weeks after my son, and named by my FIL, after my son. Two years later, Billy Joe had torn the inside of his hock up so badly, he walked on 3 legs for an entire year. He was not put down because my FIL was dying of cancer, and MIL did not want to upset him further.

The vet wanted to bring some A&M vet students out to study him, but that morning, he was turned out while his stall was cleaned, and he RAN soundly. The vet did not believe it, so came out anyway, and was totally amazed. 

I trained him to jump, and he went on to be SJHJA adult hunter reserve Champion for the season. He went on endurance training rides when his sister was lame. He went to a Pony Club 3-day event camp with my friend's daughter when her horse was lame. Kathy Kelley went on and on about how great he was. Then, when my precious FM Summer Spice died, I got Billy Joe out, and took him to Summer's dressage lesson that I just did not have the nerve to call and cancel. TWO weeks later, we were showing in our very first recognized dressage show, winning a medal for the adult team, and 2 blues out of 4 tests. 

He looks more like a western pleasure horse now than a dressage horse, but after coming home 6 months ago from a lease with the WORST shoe job I have EVER seen, it is a miracle he recovered and goes AT ALL...so here he is. Remember that the music is playing on the radio in DH's truck.....serendipity at its finest. If you cry too, it's OK!






Nancy


----------



## QOS

Roady, your little girl is just so precious! I can see most of the pictures everyone has posted but not all of them. Some post's pic's don't show up at all Dang It!

Nancy, that is a lovely video. That did pop in and he is a lovely fellow.

Amy, so sorry about your knee. LOL I have a very cranky knee myself so I can sympathize!

Herosbud...very cool information. Tyrrell Park's entry, old pavilion and the stables were all made by the CCC. The old pavilion used to host parties and weddings. There is still an old shallow pool with a fountain behind a little walled garden. I can only imagine the memories that old place holds!

I must have been running a low grade fever Thursday because about 3:00 AM or so I started feeling better. Barry woke up and said "we aren't going...you are too sick". I said I wanted to go but to give me a few hours. We were supposed to leave at 9:00 AM and we left at 3:00 PM.

Tried to load Biscuit in The Roadrunner first and he refused. Didn't have time to work with him so we loaded Sarge and I opened the door all the way and pointed Biscuit in at an angle and he went in without slipping this time.

I would like to say we rode for miles and mile and miles. We enjoyed our Friday evening with our friends and got up Saturday, made a pancake breakfast and tacked up. I mounted up with no one holding The Biscuit. We rode for less than 3/4 of mile when it started sprinkling. We rode in a circle and back to the campground for 1.45 miles. If I had had my poncho I might have rode more but my hubby, cousin and her hubby "don't ride in the rain". 

It started raining later...pouring freaking BUCKETS. We still managed to eat a nice dinner together. Kent made us sausage, beans and rice that was to die for.  

Rained hard all night long through Sunday morning. We decided to just load up and go home. I felt better but was still hacking up a dang lung. :evil:

I asked Biscuit to load first and he wasn't having any of it. Kent asked if he could show me how he does it when a horse doesn't want to load first. No heavy handedness though because I don't want Biscuit a shaking mess like when I got him. He took a long rope and threaded it through the tie in the trailer, pulled it through and was urging Biscuit to load. Poor fellow was shaking like a leaf so we stopped and petted and reassure him but in the end, Biscuit loaded up in the front. Sarge in the back. He still came out way too fast for my liking. He doesn't do that in other slant loads so I don't know what his problem with this one is. 

Honey Darling Precious griped about my little trailer...it is way too small...blah blah blah. No place to sit if it is raining (yeah...like the Brenderup had a BUNCH of space...snort!) He said this is his last trip in it and he is buying an RV. I will believe that when I see the title and in arrives on my driveway. :lol:


----------



## Herosbud

Roux, I always enjoy everyone's photo's but I especially enjoy pictures that would make a painting. My wife is an artist and that is the way that I look at a photo. Contrary to what people think artists do not sit out in the wilderness with easel and brush in hand and do a landscape. They photograph like crazy and then develop a painting from that. I would bet that most western artists are really not riders or cowboys at all. I think that a good painting could be made from a couple of your pictures. I like pictures that have a mystical "ghosty" (I made that up) look to them and a couple of yours are certainly that!


----------



## Herosbud

greentree, Loved the video. I did not know that there was money to be made from horses and that there was something other than the love of them that was a reward. I always say that Bill Gates would have to borrow money to buy my horses!


----------



## liltuktuk

Had quite the uneventful riding weekend. Only got about 3 miles in. After it being a gorgeous 50 degrees out on Friday (which I spent unloading hay after work), it was freezing all weekend. Its supposed to get up into the 40's tomorrow from what they're saying.

Amira has been a little snot (to put it nicely) this past week. I'm debating giving her the benefit of the doubt because she's in season, but it was getting ridiculous. 
- Tuesday she freaked over a puddle near the gate while I was trying to lead her and Maverick through it, and then took it out on Maverick causing him to try to scramble away, but it was so slippery he fell right over and did a somersault. 
- Wednesday was a blizzard.
- Thursday when we were feeding I put her feed down and then went to put one of the other horses buckets down, and I turned around just in time to see Amira flying at me and she knocked me right over onto my side into the muck. Not sure what happened, but she was shaking like a leaf afterwards so I didn't even feel like disciplining her. 
- Friday was event free. 
- Saturday she was a pill on trail and then set back when I tried to lead her into the barn. Setting back has been an issue with her lately and it's getting old, so I backed her up hard and let her have it. She then walked calmly into the barn :lol:
- Sunday was also event free.

*sigh* Mares. I keep telling her she's not going to be my favorite anymore and that I love Maverick more, but I don't think she believes me.

On the plus side Maverick has been great ponying on trail. He gets super excited to go out. Also, his new favorite thing is to pick up my rubber curry comb and shake it at me until I take it and give him a good curry. He's one shedding, itchy, baby.


----------



## QOS

She is being a pill for sure Liltuktuk - not sure if that is "in season" driven or not but knocking me down would really **** me off  Glad you weren't hurt. Maverick sounds like a little doll!!

Herosbud - I understand about Bill Gates not having enough money! Biscuit is not for sale for any amount of money. I trust that horse NOT to be stupid and I can also control him no matter what (knock on wood). I love that about The Biscuit. He may not be perfect but he is perfect for me. :happydance:


----------



## liltuktuk

QOS said:


> She is being a pill for sure Liltuktuk - not sure if that is "in season" driven or not but knocking me down would really **** me off  Glad you weren't hurt. Maverick sounds like a little doll!!


I was super ****ed, but also so flabbergasted I let too much time pass to be able to dish out some discipline and her know why. And when she's shaking like she was its generally because she knows she screwed up big time and Mom is mad and when Mom is mad good things don't happen. She's always been respectful of my space even if she's terrified of something. It was very strange.

Maverick is such a doll. All he wants is to be around me. He lets me love on him and hug him and do all sorts of stuff and he just stands there like "Please don't stop ever!". It's a complete 180 from Amira who's all "You can pet me, but I'm going to pretend I don't like it."


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

*Nancy,* sorry about the rain keeping you away from riding. I loved the video and music too!

*AnitaAnne* I dismount like you described. I heard Julie Goodnight say it is safer and it also helps me stay more balanced, which is a challenge. You are an Ortho Nurse? In my book, that makes you an ANGEL FROM HEAVEN! I spent 21 days in an ortho ward after my accident, with 8 of those days in traction, and a total of 8 surgeries. The ortho nurses and the body movers were my saviors and I will always remember them with (and I am not exaggerating) tears of gratitude (I am tearing up right now). In my drugged stupor, I wanted to give them cash tips, and they of course refused. I still managed to stash $100 into Zee's pocket one day, and I know he had no idea because I was really sneaky about it. You guys are not paid enough for what you do! Back to horses, I use the EZ Up stirrup connectors to help me get into the saddle and to turn easily to accommodate me. Every little bit helps!

*Roux,* I love when the weather gives us an adventure, as long as its not too adventurous! Great pictures! Hope you get what you want out of the horse changes!

*Roadyy,* Can I ask what Jesa's condition is? I work with kids of all kinds and I am curious, if you don't mind sharing with us.

*Herosbud,*Cool trail information and pictures. We are such creatures of habit and don't know it until we are looking at the data! 

*TiffrMcCoy* I have been meaning to tell you, my name is Tiffany, and my nickname at home when I was a kid was Tiffer. Love to see it! 

*Oreo's Girl,* "semi-contained bolt" is an awesome descriptor! Can I use that too?

*QOS,* every time I read about your trail rides, I get hungry! Sounds like you have a really fun time with a cool group of friends! I am jealous. We have great friends but they are busy or they just aren't as serious about trail riding as we are. Our friends that went with us to Clover Creek last weekend are coming along but I don't know if they will ever be up to the physical demands of what we like to do.

*Liltuktuk,* Maybe Amira is having a touch of spring fever? I know my mares were. Amira sounds like my Ella, too. She is very aloof most of the time and doesn't like to be touched or groomed much.

This weekend was a bust because we had so much farm work to do, we didn't get to ride at all! The cows and calves have been getting out by our house because we have this old street sweeper brush standing upright for them to rub on, but it is on the wrong side of the fence. So we had to make the fence come in and go around it. Plus we had to put up the summer dry lot because the grass is going crazy and soon the horses will need to be cut back on their grazing. AND I needed to spray for weeds, and drag the field. UGGGGHHH! 

So, we just finished the dry lot fence at 7:30 pm last night. No ride. No ride. Just work. 

The up side? The donkeys were out in the big pasture for the first time. They have been in "fat camp" for the last 3 months, with a total of 40 lbs lost so far! So they had a blast, running around and chasing each other. I took video but it is really dark because they got nutty as the sun was setting. In the video, Ruthless picked up a stick from a burn site and is chasing Dusty with it! 

I have never posted a video before, so lets see if I can make it work.


----------



## Celeste

The video is set to "private" so I can't see it. If you change your settings, then we should be able to see it.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

Thank you Celeste! I changed the settings, so I hope it works now.


----------



## Celeste

It still says private from my end.


----------



## Roadyy

Jesa is our POA child. Her mother is a resident of the State of Florida for the next 15 months minimum. We have Power of Attorney til then and to preface that, she has been in our home more than any other since she was a month old. She turned two this January. 

Right now her illness is RVS, swollen tonsils, puss pockets, sinus infection and double ear infection. Yea, like me, when she goes sick she goes all out to make up for the length between illnesses. She has shown enough improvement overnight Friday from the meds prescribed from her doctor said she wouldn't need be to be admitted to Hospital during the follow up exam Saturday morning.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

Celeste said:


> It still says private from my end.


I had to "publish" it. Oh, so much to learn!


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

Roadyy said:


> Jesa is our POA child. Her mother is a resident of the State of Florida for the next 15 months minimum. We have Power of Attorney til then and to preface that, she has been in our home more than any other since she was a month old. She turned two this January.
> 
> Right now her illness is RVS, swollen tonsils, puss pockets, sinus infection and double ear infection. Yea, like me, when she goes sick she goes all out to make up for the length between illnesses. She has shown enough improvement overnight Friday from the meds prescribed from her doctor said she wouldn't need be to be admitted to Hospital during the follow up exam Saturday morning.


Did you mean RSV?

Well, I hope her healing continues at a rapid pace and that she is back to full health very soon! She is a beautiful child. 

And the little man is quite a handsome devil too! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

Roadyy, does that mean you are a foster parent?


----------



## Roadyy

Yes, RSV..... no, we aren't foster parents. My wife used to do in home daycare and that is how we got involved. The father is also incarcerated. The DCS office has determined her best option is to stay with us as long as we are willing to have her and the mother continues to sign POA for us. We are completely smitten with her and couldn't imagine her not being around now, but we also keep our reality in check and try to talk the mother into getting straight so Jesa can have her mother again.

Little Man, my B&W paint? yea, he is something else. He is so full of energy at 10 years old that you constantly have to keep his manners in check. He kept trying to go after Doc while I was riding him. He would run up in front and cut him off then act like he was going to turn and attack. As soon as I got off and let someone else ride Doc, LM would come stand by me, but if I stepped through the fence then he would go harass Doc and his rider again.


----------



## evilamc

Man I'm WAY behind! Looks like everyones been having a good week of riding!

HAPPY SAINT PATRICKS DAY!

We did 2.14 miles today and 2.57 yesterday, total of 57.34

I FINALLY got to ride in the snow today! We got like 5 or 6 inches of snow overnight...wth its supposed to be springggg, but I blanketed him yesterday for the coming storm so he was nice and dry when I went out  It was SO pretty! We kinda just wandered around, was going to go a little further but a few trees were down and he was not interested in weaving through downed trees and possible more trees falling on us lol! He went to sniff the first downed tree then thought he was slick and did a little u-turn. I think he think's I didn't notice because I didn't correct it, but I just agreed with his decision to turn around lol.




























Lost one of my gloves  Was putting it on and dropped it, couldn't talk Dexter into picking it up for me and I was farrrrrr too lazy to jump off and get it. They served me 2 winters...I'll just replace LOL!

Yesterday was fun too, was pretty nice out, and met a younger girl thats leasing a boarders horse. I was going to do some ringwork but Dexter and I were instantly bored in the ring so I asked if she wanted to go for a short ride, she got persmission and off we went! Her mom waits for her so we had to make it a quick ride. It was fun though and she said she'd love to go again! Her mom actually rides too if we can find a horse for her to ride. It was nice riding with her though, she didn't mind just walking along and I think shes a little nervous but she seemed to feel pretty comfortable with me and Dex.


----------



## tiffrmcoy

*Happy Saint Patrick's Day!!!*

Foxtail- No joke my grandparents both call me Tiffer still I've had that nickname forever! Small world.. Cute donkeys by the way!

Liltuktuk- I feel your pain girl, I have 2 mares who cycles are in sync with each other and oh my goodness they both act ridiculous when their in heat it can be frustrating at times. My oldest mare will NOT load in a trailer if she's in heat but when she's not loads up like a dream IDK what her problem is with that but it angers me when she does that!

Evilamc- Beautiful pics. Sucks you lost your glove... Cool you found someone to ride with!


----------



## liltuktuk

tiffrmcoy said:


> Liltuktuk- I feel your pain girl, I have 2 mares who cycles are in sync with each other and oh my goodness they both act ridiculous when their in heat it can be frustrating at times. My oldest mare will NOT load in a trailer if she's in heat but when she's not loads up like a dream IDK what her problem is with that but it angers me when she does that!


Amira and one of the other mares are in sync too! It's crazy. The other day they were circling around the one gelding squirting in his face and being quite the tramps (sorry for the graphic everyone...). Poor Maverick was following big sis Amira around (because that's what he does) and kept getting run into and just seemed horribly confused as to what was happening. Meanwhile our oldest geling (30+) and the oldest mare (19) were standing to the side watching the whole debacle. 

I have a nickname for Amira when she's in season and ****ing me off. I call her a skanky cow.


----------



## Oreos Girl

Foxtail, you are more than welcome to use the contained bolt. It is that speed where they want to run to the barn as fast as they can, and you have been fighting with them so long that you accept a really fast walk/trot speed as a compromise. Oreo was so charged that he went down to both knees but kept going. Getting back up and moving forward all at the same time.


----------



## Herosbud

Happy St. Patrick's everybody. We are heading out the door for some green Margaritas! The weatherman is going to give us a day of riding this week - I hope.


----------



## greentree

Aw, Roadyy, sorry little Jessa is sick. Saying a prayer for y'all!! She caught it over the internet from QOS.

Happy St. Patrick's Day!! Y'all want some Irish Soda Bread?? I made it myself...not so easy for a German girl!!


----------



## Roadyy

That looks so gooooood. I have had it many times and love it.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Had been hoping to get some riding in this weekend, but yet again momma nature had other ideas. It wasn't too bad Saturday morning, but by the time I left work it was overcast and the winds were howling. Sunday the temp plummeted and the wind was still roaring, with real feel in the low single digits.

Today wasn't very warm (a balmy 24), but the wind had dropped to a gentle breeze, so it was rideable. We got so lucky the big snow storm went south, so we had some clouds in the morning but the sun was actually breaking thru by the end of the ride. DH had to work, so I rode Dream and ponied George again.

Footing varied from frozen snow/ice to frozen mud (the only good kind!). 




















After I got done with the ride, I decided it was time for Gamer to remember she wasn't feral. I brought her in, tacked her up, and took her for a 2 mile walk (in-hand) around the fields. She was wonderful for the tacking up, but was a touch distracted for the start of the walk. Some ground work got her focused and she was soft and relaxed by the time we got back. I actually got on and off her a couple times from various places and she didn't bat an eye.










:clap:


2014 mileage
...
03/11/14 dream 10.39 miles 5.3 mph 151.88 total miles
03/17/14 dream w/george 15.66 miles 6.2 mph 167.54 total miles


----------



## Celeste

It just won't stop raining............


----------



## Roadyy

It quit raining here around 1 or so, but stayed cloudy. I'm hoping the sunshine tomorrow has things on the top dried out enough for a good ride. I want to try LM out a little further as in across the highway and down the road towards the trails.


----------



## AnitaAnne

wow, this thread moves fast! I go to sleep and wake up to two or three new pages! 

It is mud, mud, mud here, but I still plan to try and ride tomorrow. No way can I get the trailer out to hit the trails, but I _need_ to ride and love on my babies! And clean stalls, house, & laundry (time permitting) 

Oreo G, Nice pictures! Sounds like you had a great time, love the "contained bolt", very good description! hahahaha What kind of campground is at that park? It looks like a great place to ride, and only 3 or so hours from me. 

Nancy: your video made me tear up...but it also struck me that BillyJoe's story is a sure winner for a Disney blockbuster! Not only is he beautiful, he could easily be the stuff of a young child's dreams, just like the "_The Black Stallion_" or "_Fury of the Broken Wheel Ranch_" I'll buy a ticket in advance! Oh, please send some of that mouthwatering bread down this way, and some syrup too if there is any left. *smaks lips* 

Denise, sorry you didn't get to ride, but kudos to you all for hanging in there and making the best of it! I would have been afraid to get stuck in the mud...

Roadyy, little Jese is blessed to have you and your DW to love and care for her!! Sometimes, the family that a child is born with is not the right one. 

Foxtail: It sounds like you had a very serious accident, and I am grateful you had such wonderful staff to help you. 21 days is a very long stay... I thank you for the kind words, I teared up reading them. I am fortunate to work in a hospital where most of the staff are very dedicated, and try to make the patients as comfortable as possible. 

It is so sweet of you to want to reward the nurses for all the care they gave you, but I must caution you (and everyone) against giving money or personal gifts to them. A nurse is risking their license to accept a gift like that. A letter to the hospital or the local paper is the nicest gift you can give, and we can accept general items for the floor like food for the department or a small seasonal decoration for the floor. It is amazing how much a card & a couple of $5 pizzas can brighten our day  it is like giving your horse a pat and a carrot, we don't require much!!!

Seeing all the different places y'all ride makes me want to load up my sweet Chivas and come visit!


----------



## QOS

Roady, God bless you and your wife for taking care of this precious child. All children deserve to be loved and well taken care of. Unfortunately, there are too many frictards having children that can't and won't take care of them. 

Hope she is better - poor baby. My granddaughter had this when she was about 20 months old. Ugh. Not fun!!! I promise she didn't catch it from me.

Loved all the pics and the little video of the donkeys. They are too cute for words. Animals can just brighten your day!

Foxtail - we do have a good time together on our 3rd weekend of the month ride! We all have reservations at the same place through August but we just planned a trip to Brushy Creek Mississippi for September. Hubby and I went there in Oct. of 2012 right when I first started having my back issue. So glad we are going back. Same group of people for 4 days - LOL we will all be cooking up something good. 

Celeste - I am so with you. So freaking sick of it raining. Amy - I was just glad to get away but dang...would have loved to have rode since I didn't ride last weekend. I am going to try to ride Sarge tomorrow. 

I did go out to the barn today to do Biscuit's hooves. He has some thrush I am trying to clear up. I groomed him and rasped his hooves. He was a very good boy today.


----------



## Roadyy

I appreciate the praise for me and dw, but it is a natural reaction for us. There was no room for saying no we can't keep her here. 

GT, the video was great and loved watching you ride. 

We got more rain last night and as the others have said, it gets annoying. It will certainly help getting the grass started for this year, but there is a point where too much of a good thing is no longer a good thing. By the time I got off work and to the house most of the standing water in the back yard was gone just to have more rain come in last night. It wasn't too bad this morning out there when I looked so that is good news about this property. The last place would be ankle deep in water for the next 3 weeks from the rain we got the last 2 days.


Edit to add: I just looked at rainfall to see we got 2.57" on Sunday and .57" of rain yesterday.


----------



## greentree

Thanks for the compliments on the video! Amy, it might make a children's book!!

I got a 4 mile ride in, but it is muddy, so we rode down the road. Tootsie was SO jumpy. Every bird. Every dog. Every rock. The first mile and a half were not that fun, and then she smoothed out. 

I have the boys next door coming over after school today to "ride". I am going to lead them around on Penny. One of the boys has a seizure disorder of some kind, and should qualify to ride at the therapeutic riding center. I am going to suggest it, if he likes riding. 

I am worried about my little Mary. Her "cognitive distortions" seem to be getting worse. I have to ask her Mom about this weekend, because the stories I got made Paul Bunyan seem tiny......

Denise, Biscuit's hooves look fantastic!! He is such a beautiful horse! 

Nancy


----------



## liltuktuk

Last night I had time to get a 4 mile ride on the road in after work.  Miss Amira was quite well behaved considering the past week. We even stood right at the train tracks while a very long and loud train passed. She fidgeted a little bit, but that's it. Never thought I'd be able to do that with her!:happydance:


----------



## RhondaLynn

WOW... I am very impressed standing fairly still right beside a moving train!!

Rhonda


----------



## Oreos Girl

The campground at AH Stephens is improving every year. They have outhouses but no bath house, you have to go over to the regular campground for that. They have a new 10 stall barn that is really nice. They have water and electricity to each site. Behind each site is poles to set up a highline if you want to. The campground is nice and clean. We got there at the end of their workday. They were putting 4x4 along each campsite to designate the area. Most are pull through with a few that have to be backed into.


----------



## Herosbud

Nice pictures and stories folks!
Liltuk, A freight train! That is desensitizer maximus!
Roady, My hat is off to you!
Those green margaritas were going down like they were greased last night! Is it against the law to celebrate St. Patrick's day at a Mexican restaurant?


----------



## QOS

Liltuktuk - that is terrific. A train goes right by the barn across from the arena. The arena goes almost to the 4 lane road and the train is on the other side about 20 feet. I have rode Biscuit in the big arena while it was going by and it is didn't seem to bother him but dang...girl that train is right there! Woot!!

Nancy - Biscuit's hooves have been a challenge. The back left always has a little chunk in the middle that is funky like a split. The new barefoot trimmer called it a crena. Ugh. I had actually got rid of it once and then we rode down a road that was like an emory board. Dang...it came back. His frogs are what give me issues with thrush so I am working like crazy to get rid of it and get those frogs back the way they are supposed to be. Got some deep center sulcus issues because of all the freaking rain and standing water. I am treating it with Neosporin, Lotrimine and live culture vinegar. It is working thank God!


----------



## greentree

Holy cow! that train is flying! What good horses!!

One year at the endurance ride we did at the Ft. Worth Stockyards, Molly nearly stepped off into a 30' culvert because a train was going over her head!! She was looking up and backing up. I lifted my legs and kicked as hard as I could, and she went forward as she stepped one foot off the edge.

It'll dry up in a bit, Denise, then his foot will get better! When Debbie Belle lived in Texas, we sometimes had scratches problems. I used to LOVE going to the store and buying mass quantities of medicines to heal feminine problems to mix up the cure!!!
Ummmmmm....it's NOT for ME.....I think one year I had a colt born, so I was buying enemas, TOO!!! Hahahaha.

Nancy


----------



## liltuktuk

Thanks guys! I am pretty proud of her, even when she's ****ing me off.

The craziest part was Shadow, my friends mare who's in the picture, kept trying to walk towards the train while it was going by. If my friend had let her I'm pretty sure she would have walked right up to it and then tried to figure out how to go through it. :shock:


----------



## Roadyy

Got my ride in this evening with company. Albeit I had a cloud over it that tried to keep me from enjoying the ride. The city code enforcement has been trying to ignore the complaints of one single person, but can no longer put it off. I have 20 days to relocate the horses or face fines. The variance I had hoped for is not evens hope now. I spoke with them and because the property is a residence I can't make it a kennel or board. I still got 3.3 miles in even with the bad news.

Total 13.4 miles.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

Oh Roadyy! Sad news, my friend. Bah!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree

Oh, Roadyy, that makes me sick to hear!


----------



## QOS

Dang Roady, that bites. Ugh. I have a large yard but can't have the horses here . If I lived one street over I could!!

Liltuktuk - glad Shadow didn't get crazy with your friend to check out that train! At least they weren't bolting!!! :lol:

Nancy, you can get some crazy looks when buying human stuff for the horses. When I went into the pharmacy once to get this very concoction, I asked the pharmacist where the athlete's feet meds were. :shock: This lady turned to me and told me to pee on my feet in the shower to get rid of it. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dang, I nearly fell over laughing. I told her it would be hard to get him to do that as he was a horse! When I have gone in to but Guiness Beer for my former horse that had anhydrosis plus get some Everclear for my cakes - now that will get you some :shock: looks. I am sure that guy thought "sister, you so need better stories for your alcohol consumption - blaming it on cakes and horses?!!!"


----------



## Roadyy

The guy I'm buying the house from lives straight across the street from me and he is in the county. If I don't find a place within the 20 days then he said I could fence in the back section for them til I could find a place. I would love that for the sheer enjoyment of knowing it would get under the skin of the guy who complained when he realizes they are in the county and there is nothing he can do about it.lol


----------



## QOS

What a nice neighbor - and what a jerk for the other neighbor. Hope you find a place soon. I would love to move and get a place where I could have the boys with me all the time!! I know it is work but some work is fun!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy, that is some really bad news. It seams there is always one person that wants to make everyone's life miserable. :evil: If you don't know who it is, my guess would be the one with a perfect yard and no pets...

Do you have a place to put them? I rent a pasture, it is the only way I can afford more than one horse, if I had to board my horses, we'd have to live in a tent somewhere. 

You may have already tried this, but:
1) some subdivisions have it in the bylaws that one horse per acre is allowed - check the sudivision plat at the courthouse (if you are in a subdivision)
2) give all the neighbor kids "pony rides" and have their parents sign a petition to keep the horses 

3) if you do have to move them, make sure you bring them back to ride all over your property and up and down the roads. Frequently.

Denise & Nancy: I get stranger looks when I tell them the stuff is for my horse!! Best to just give a Mona Lisa smile and carry on. Oh, and go to a neighboring town to buy so they don't know who you are...

Liltuktuk: Impressive picture! Winning photo of the week! I too was boarding my horses near a train track at one time, best thing ever for training. At first new horses would have huge panic attacks, but they would quickly learn from the other horses to ignor it. Also huge trucks rattled by constantly, so they were really calm about most anything. 

Well, I got is a little pasture ride for about an hour, but I must say Chivas is sick n tired of riding around in the pasture. The low parts were flooded with water, and the rest was so deep and slippery, we only could mostly only walk. 

Decided it was too muddy to try Drambuie, I don't want him to slip and fall again. I'm going to try one of those buddy mount stirrups to get on him, or rig one up myself if I can. 

My new snap on bridle n reins arrived, in orange for hunting season. Anyway, I have been riding Chivas in the s-hack and he was not happy about using a bridle again! Check out this picture...he would not lift his ears up for anything! hahahaha second picture is him after the ride, not so mad....


----------



## Herosbud

Roady, Too bad about the scrooge neighbor but great about the nice one. We are beginning to get a little of that out here in the country. It seems that there are more city folks moving out here all the time and when they get here they try to convert the country back to the city that they were escaping from. AAAARRGH!


----------



## Celeste

We live 20 miles from the nearest descent grocery store and feed store. On the good side, my horses are in my back yard. We can play our electric guitars as loud as we want, and nobody complains. The benefits are worth the problems of the drive to me.


----------



## Roadyy

I told my wife that I may convert the storage building into an apartment wherever I find for the horses and stay there on the week days that end in y and stay at the house all the other days.


----------



## Herosbud

67 degrees and sunny is the forecast for tomorrow. We are hooked up and ready to roll. I'm like a kid in a candy store!


----------



## QOS

:lol: Amy, I don't care if it get funny looks. I think I like yanking their chains just a bit!!! 

Roady, you are too funny. I keep trying to get Honey Darling Precious to move so we can have the horses with us.

I was hoping to ride this weekend but my cousin's horse has turned up pretty dang sick. It is something that generally dogs and goats get. He was running fever and dehydrating. He is still at the vet so I don't know if riding will happen this weekend off of the ranch. Dang.....

I went out to the barn and encountered 5% Biscuit. My cousin said she thinks he is bipolar! :twisted: He wouldn't let me halter him but would come close to me. I finally was able to shut him in the little corral. I left him and Sarge in there and told the ranch hands not to feed them.

Hubby and I went back later and Biscuit was still a 5%'er. Barry was able to put a halter on him. After that he was fine. Gaaaaa...he is a pill today but I won. I put the meds in his hoof and petted him and he was fine. Tomorrow he will probably be 95% Biscuit.


----------



## 6gun Kid

AnitaAnne said:


> I am going to try to coordinate a off-side mount, or bring out a big mounting block of some sort next Monday (weather permitting). Why did I want a tall horse???


 easy trick. go to home depot and buy a homer bucket amd a lid. snap the lid in place, turn it upside down and ta-da - instant mounting block. The lid makes it very stable plus you have a handy bucket to carry things in, always a plus at the barn.


----------



## tinyliny

What's a homer bucket?


----------



## 6gun Kid

tinyliny said:


> What's a homer bucket?


 The orange 5 gallon buckets at Home Depot, their mascot is Homer the handyman. So Homer buckets.


----------



## RhondaLynn

I use those Homer buckets for everything!! I love them.. I have some under the eave of the barn to collect rainwater so I don't have to carry them so far to water the chickens.. 
I have 7 baby chicks that hatched out yesterday wasn't expecting them until next week.. I guess mama hen started sitting before I thought she did!

Rhonda


----------



## Roadyy

We buy them by the 100's here at work. Used for everything from the Labor crew cleaning up to people toting their tools around in them. I use them to keep the used copper and brass in to turn in for recycling.


----------



## Celeste

Those buckets are standard fair around here in the winter to protect exposed outdoor water pipes. We put an old feed sack over the pipe and top it off with the bucket.


----------



## Oreos Girl

My dad swims at least 3 times a week. The pool at the community center gets their pool chemical in large white buckets. They were just throwing them away. I now have like 8 of them, he has more. He puts them under the eaves of his house to collect rain water them pumps them into the reservoir in the back instead of using icky sulfur well water.

Celeste, I am also all hooked up and ready to ride this afternoon. For the rest of you, I am heading to her house to ride this afternoon. I think this is an evil plan to keep me from catching up to her miles, because any I get today, she also gets. But the other side of it, if I wasn't riding with her, I wouldn't get to ride today.


----------



## greentree

They have really pretty blue ones at Lowe's, if you don't care for orange.....

I AM riding today!!!

I moved the chickie-doodles out of the bathroom, to the barn, and cleaned up the mess. NOW I can ride.

Nice rig, Herosbud!

Nancy


----------



## evilamc

Ha I've never heard of a homer bucket.....thats too funny! Great idea for a mounting block though! I may have to get one now. My old dogs were named Bart and Lisa, too bad I didn't have a homer bucket then haha.

Hope you had a good time Herosbud! I can't wait for my new trailer to get here so I can start going placesssss!

So I have two saddles out on trial right now, tried them on today. One did not fit AT ALL, it was SO weird on his back but the other one I think may be a pretty good fit? Was wondering what you guys thought? I posted in the saddle fitting forum too but I love as many opinions as possible.

Tucker Equitation Endurance Gen II

Nancy...I wish I could of seen the pics of chicks in your bathroom...LOL I want pics of them anyways, they're soooo cute!


----------



## phantomhorse13

evilamc said:


> the other one I think may be a pretty good fit? Was wondering what you guys thought? I posted in the saddle fitting forum too but I love as many opinions as possible.
> 
> Tucker Equitation Endurance Gen II



The pics look like a good start. Does it feel stable and centered on his back? Have you ridden in it yet?



Roady, so sorry to hear about your horse housing dilemma. Hopefully the perfect thing will present itself.. though I do love the irony of them living right across the street.



I am very jealous of the people riding today. I had been hoping to, but with 30mph sustained winds and real feel in the single digits, it was another day of inside work. At least the sun is mostly out.. so maybe its drying up the ground? Tomorrow is supposed to be "breezy" versus "windy," so perhaps will be rideable..


----------



## evilamc

Very stable on his back, I tried to rock it back and forth and it barely budged, sadly I can't ride in it on trial  Andddd my dressage girth is miles too short for it LOL. My farrier thinks the flaps will get in the way of his shoulder movement from the pics, thoughts? She really wants me to get the circle y endurance but I don't like the looks of it as much  I like Tuckers since its more of an english saddle haha.

You just are not having a good first day of Spring! It was pretty nice here but sooooo muddy from all the snow/rain so I decided not to ride, just had a nice peaceful day of grooming and trying on saddles. Dexter's such a goof, he freaks out if I bring a new saddle over and try to put it on...I HAVE to let him sniff it and say hi first or he'll try to take off bucking the second it touches his back LOL.


----------



## Roadyy

My farrier's sister lives just a piece down the road from me and has her property set up for her horses. She has it broken up into 4 pastures with the barn almost in the center. We sent a request to lease one of the pastures, but she wasn't interested. She did say she had a friend who may be interested in doing it and supposedly gave them our number to call us about it. Will see where that goes, but if nothing materializes by the 20th day then I'll fence in the yard across the way from me til I can find something.

I am going to look at two spots I found on Google map that are across the highway from me and right by the lumber company's property I spoke of. 2500 acres. Hopefully something will come up soon as I am praying diligently about it.

Tuckers are very nice saddles. That one does look like it is right up on the shoulder and could rub pressure. Did you walk him around with it to see how it flowed with his movement? I realize it not being secured will make some difference, but you should be able to tell enough just from it sitting during the walk.


----------



## evilamc

Ohhhh just found out I AM allowed to ride in it to try it out! Now to find a girth...hopefully someone around barn has one or I can run by small tack store thats closer and buy a cheap girth.


----------



## evilamc

Ohh I didn't think to try that Roadyy, I will though, thanks for the suggestion! I did lift his leg to see how it moved and that looked fine.

Thats a bummer about your farrier's sister  She wont even do it for temporary? I hope one of the other spots works out for you!!!!! That is such a stressful situation your neighbor put you in


----------



## Celeste

Oreos Girl brought her new horse, Fiddler, out to ride with me. He is a very nice horse. The Psycho Princess wasn’t so sure that he was. At first she wanted to drag way behind him. Then she would act a bit psycho from time to time. Of the horses on that ride, 50% of them were very well behaved and brave. We did have some close calls with a horse eating marker flag, an evil armadillo, a very scary culvert, and a stream that looked like a raging river going across the road (to my horse anyway). Actually, even though she was somewhat bad, we really had a nice ride. Although they perceived a few things as scary, they went by everything. My horse really, really needs to get used to other horses and she probably made a bit of progress with that today. Today 5.9 miles

*Total 71.1*


----------



## QOS

Amy, Chivas is a gorgeous boy! Love those pictures of him.

Evilamc - it looks a little tight to me on the shoulder. But, pictures can be a bit deceiving. Nice looking saddle though!!!

There is an Allegany Endurance Saddle and a Sharon Saare Endurance saddle for sale on FB in the group Endurance Tack and Horse Swap at https://www.facebook.com/groups/204736566323304/

I have an Allegany Endurance saddle and love it. Sharon Saare saddles are legendary and my barn manager has one. Lucky girl...one of the last ones Ms. Saare actually made before she passed away. You might want to check those out. 

We had gorgeous weather today but it was spent driving to Houston for a Doctor's appointment for hubby. Going to try one more medication before moving on to a heavy duty Crohn's med like Remicade. So sick of him being sick and so is he. 

Went to the barn when we returned and 95% Biscuit greeted me with no problem haltering him. Yep...he is bipolar. :lol:

His center sulcus seems to be a tiny bit better - going to keep at it til it is perfect.


----------



## greentree

Oreosgirl and Celeste, so glad y'all had a good ride! 

Denise, love those pictures, sorry you had to go to Houston, no one should have to go there!! Hope Barry gets some relief. 

I got to rid about 9 miles. I rode Spirit and Mary rode Billy Joe, about 3 miles, then we saddled up the walker mares, rode a bit, decided we needed lunch, so we tied them in stalls. Then the girl next door showed up with her nephews, and we saddled up Billy Joe again so they could be led around. They are really sweet kids. The oldest one has a severe seizure disorder, he is SOOO tiny, and he looks like he is in chemo. 13, and the size of a small 5 yo. When he comes out of his shell he is really funny! 
I enjoyed having them, and i hope they will take him over to the therapeutic riding center. I showed them how to steer, and after I led them around a bit, they both rode by themselves. 

Then we got back on the walkers, and went to prune a new trail that we rode. Sissy is a really good trail pruner horse. She doesn't mind going over the little trees, and stopping every 3 feet for me to prune some limbs!!

I spent 30 minutes on hold with Garmin, and now my310 stays on 4 data fields, but the clock does not keep time.....????

Nancy


----------



## QOS

LOL Nancy - I love going to Houston!!! I was just busy today with a wedding cake but Hubby wanted me to go with him so I did. Ugh. Going to be behind on my wedding cake but not too bad. I do most of my decorating on Friday and Friday night. We were on the edge of the medical center and went right past the Reliant Center where the Houston Livestock Show was going on. We thought about stopping in to just do a little lookyloo'ing but decided to just come home. 

So jealous y'all got to ride and God bless you for riding those children.  that was so sweet.

Garmin is pretty nice about helping on the phone. Never had to wait that long though!


----------



## Herosbud

Well, we got in a great day of riding. Did nine miles and we were out for 4 plus hours with lunch and dawdling. We did not see a soul on the trail but us. Being retired and riding during the work week has its advantages. The weather is looking pretty good for tomorrow so we are thinking about going out again and taking our four year old great grand daughter. She doubles up with Kate and can do 4 hours with no complaints. I bought a tiny hikers stove and I intend to brew up some hot chocolate for Lilly tomorrow so I think she will enjoy that. After she eats her lunch she practices mounting Mystic by herself and that is a hoot! Anything goes to get on board and thanks to a patient horse she eventually gets the job done.
Evil, That saddle looks like a perfect fit to me.
I hope to have more pictures after tomorrows ride. The woods are so clear at this time of the year and zero bugs.


----------



## Roux

Wow took me a minute to catch up with every one! Glad to hear that everyone is getting in some good rides. 

QQS- The biscuit's hooffies are looking great! I love his pic in your new Avatar!

Roadyy- I am so sorry about your neighbor. That is such a shame! 

I need to tell my train story! So a few years back when I still had my TBs a friend came over and we went riding. We went for a trail ride and we chatting away with each other when all of a sudden a train came flying around the corner from behind a hill, yes the train snuck up on us. Which was when we realized that on one side was the train and on the other side was a triple smooth-wire fence and a heard of 30-40 loose horses on pasture... 
Then disaster struck- the herd of horses bolted as soon as the train came and my two crazy OTTBs exploded. My horse backed up bucking through the fence getting his back legs tangled in the wire. I stayed on for a grip but when I lost my second stirrup I bailed. I landed on my feet but I had jumped off a 7.2 HH horse who was bucking owch. He managed to get free and he took off after the heard. So I look over and my friend is still on (riding english) and the horse is rearing with the top stand of wire under is jaw. I thought for sure the horse was going to be decapitated. I am running over to try to get the wire off when *ZING* the wire snaps, he gets free and my friend gets thrown. Then he took off with his brother (the horses were full brothers). Neither of us was hurt to bad. But then we had a train going by and 40 horses in a field right next to it with no fence!:shock: We turn around and there is this elderly couple who is walking the oldest toy poodle and those people were in shock. "Let us call an ambulance!!" LOL
We scrambled to get the top wire back up and then walked to find the owner to get the fence put back up. They were sooo nice about it. Then we had to do the walk of shame to get our horses out of the heard luckily they were caught easily enough. I expected them to be cut all to hell, they were scratched up but not terribly and they were fine. One of my most wild trail experiences! 
And now I know how people get hit by trains because they really can sneak up on you!!

Well I am feeling conflicted about Roux. I am going to pull him off the market and try some other things with him. I am getting a lot of mixed advice with him from other horse people. I think I am going to send him to a friend's ranch for a month or two and see if they can get some more miles on him and a neck rein and see how he is when he comes back. Maybe I am not getting enough miles on him and he needs a different approach. 
I had some one test him out on Monday - Roux was wonderful for her and she was a brilliant rider but the situation wasn't right. No one has ridden him but me since June and I didn't realize what a beautiful mover he is.
My DH described to Roux's behavior to our friend who is a very experienced horse person. His take was the Roux is dangerous and I should sell without hesitation. Which made it even harder for me to convince DH that I am not going to sell yet and I want to try a few other things. Ugggh!! 

So the plan - only ride Roux with Gus to help build confidence on trails (Roux doesn't have issues when he is with Gus) and do some MAJOR desensitization exercises in the arena to see if I can get some progress there. When the vet comes out in the spring I will also make sure there is no pain etc but I can almost guarantee that's not it. That with the ranch training should at least tell me if there is training going on or if this is just his personality. Not sure if it is a good plan but its what I am going to try for now. I am only taking 7 credits this summer so maybe I will have the time to really go hard in a few months. 

It is spring in NM which equals WINDS. It is almost impossible to ride in NM in March with the winds but I am hoping that I can get a short ride with my mom tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## Celeste

Roux, any horse that is interesting to ride is hard to handle until you have ridden them a lot. I think it sounds like you have a good plan going. I was really surprised that you had him listed for sale. If I were younger, I would have jumped on the idea of buying him.


----------



## Oreos Girl

Yeah, Fiddler wasn't sure why he got chosen to be the brave horse of the day. I just let him stop and look at stuff until his head came down or he looked away. It was a very long tenth of a mile to that horse eating marker flag, but once we got to it he walked right up and stood underneath it. We had also walked past at least 10 of them that he never looked at, but this one was in the sun and blowing against the open sky.

When I got home I let him loose in the front yard to eat grass while I put the trailer away and feed Oreo his grain. He appreciated that.


----------



## greentree

I spent another 1/2 hour this morning with Garmin, but only about 5 minutes on hold this time, cuz I called at 8:03. The VERY nice girl, even though sometimes she was laughing at my ineptitude, said we may have to replace the unit if it keeps acting up. I really think I just need the "Garmin for idiots" book!!

Dang, my neighbor's class was cancelled and she is going to the cave to ride, but I have to wait for the propane man!!

Denise, I would really love Houston if about 2 million of the people were not there!!

I do miss the livestock show!

Nancy


----------



## Roux

Oreo I love the name Fiddler!

Celeste, my DH's reaction to Roux was so strong and he was so adamant I get rid of him I think I was unfairly prejudice against poor old Roux. Thanks for the support I think we can keep going and make progress. I've had horses in the past act like Roux but then after three or four months get over it. I just need to be more patient- also realizing I am asking a lot from him and he is definitely trying. 
DH said I am too soft with Roux and that's why we have problems. I think him and I just have different approaches. I clearly have Roux's respect but if you get rough with Roux he just shuts down. For example when getting on the trailer if you just lead him up and let him take his time to sniff around he will walk in calmly. But if you get behind him hollering and clapping like people do to get a horse to load he refuses and gets pretty worked up. I don't see anything wrong with taking more time to keep the horse calm and confident. But DH finds my approach somewhat annoying I think. Then again he hasn't ridden with me in over a year so the horse thing is really my project. 
Since loosing a very special horse in some fairly horrific circumstances I have had trouble "bonding" with other horses and that has been part of it i'm sure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS

Roux, your story scared the beejeezes out of me. Dang...I think I might have had to change clothes after that ;-)

Herosbud - that sounds lovely. Your little great granddaughter will love that! I want to teach my two little granddaughters to ride. My middle son's daughter (he is engaged to a lovely girl that has a little 4 year old) seems most interested in horses and wants a cowgirl party for her birthday in November. She is a future ride buddy!

Nancy, Barry and I went and walked around the venders area a few years ago but I haven't been to the rodeo but once in my entire life. Sad but true. Maybe next year. LOL I love Houston. I used to live there 33 years ago. Good grief...I was only 22 when I moved to Houston!!!

Love the museums, the zoo, the restaurants. There is also good riding there. I am planning on going to Pundt Park and ride. I love Pundt Park and love to go to Old Town Spring. If I could walk better I would go to OTS and walk around the shops.


----------



## AnitaAnne

So glad (most) everyone is getting some ride time in! 

Evil, pretty saddle! I did not ealize you had the twin to my Drambuie...

Roux, so glad you are giving Roux horse another chance. He sounds like a sensitive soul who is trying to be a good horsey, but sometimes it is just hard 

Love the Homer bucket! Thx 6Gun!

Roadyy, when I was looking for a pasture to rent, I typed up a letter requesting to rent and how much I was willing to pay, then I drove around and dropped them in mailboxes. I then followed up with a call (if listed number) or visit. The system has worked twice for me. I hope you will find a place soon

Celeste: you are racking up those miles! Good job! 

Denise: thanks for the kind words about Chivas, I think he is beautiful, but when I saw your recent pictures of the Biscuit, I thought WOW! That horse gets better looking every day! He really looks good and very happy too. 

Herosbud, sounds like a fun ride! And your horse is very nicely built! He (?) looks very nice and fit too!


off topic:
Ok, so I had to work the last two days, and it has been a bad two days...topping the list (maybe) is waking up yesterday after working 15.5hrs, and sleeping for 4 hours, to find one curtain was curved away from the window...I grabbed at it to pull it back over the window to block out the light (and sound!) when glass suddenly fell all over my arm! I carefully reached into the curtain; when I pulled my hand back out, I was clutching a 2" diameter stick about 8" long. 

As my sleep fogged brain tried to make sense of what in the world was happening, I glanced around my room to discover my quilt and floor littered with glass. Yes, glass littered all over my bed and floor extending into the bathroom. I pulled the curtain back, and there was a huge hole through the glass, but bright and sunny outside! What the??? 

I called out to the girls to ask if something had happened today, and the youngest replied that the grass was cut. Dang. My lawn service guys had somehow slung a stick through my window right over my bed! I guess I was lucky the curtain caught it, otherwise it may have turned my body into a catchers mitt...

Anyway, so I spent the next hour or two cleaning up the floors and taping plastic over the window before heading off to work again. I have not yet discovered a way to get glass out of fuzzy quilts and sheets. Double drat. 

So now I guess I need to try and replace the window before more rains come. I put in another 14 hours last night, and now can't even go take a nap. Drat.


----------



## gunslinger

Annita Anne...you're working to many hours. What ya going to do with all that money? You can't spend it if your dead.....

Sleep is good.....


----------



## evilamc

Ohhh I have Drambuie's twin? Pics! Dexter actually is roan so hopefully his color will start coming out more soon!

Man this saddle shopping is so stressful. I think I've gotten about 5 different opinions on how the tucker saddle fits  One lady said Dexter has the most interesting and unique back...great...lol. She builds custom saddles, Desoto's...they look really nice and are same price as the tucker, just a 5-6 month wait! Then 3 or 4 people said it looks like a really good fit, two people think it may not have enough flare for him...I'm so confused! It has the flex tree in it so I'm wondering if thats why its not made with more flare? It flexes to him? I'm going to get more pics of it girthed up and I'm going to wet his back some or something so his hair will lay flat, his darn winter coat was soooo fluffy yesterday when I tried the saddle on. I love the style of the saddle so I want it to fit, but I need it to fit too, I don't want to keep getting saddles that aren't right for him  Still waiting to hear back from Tucker about how they think it fits. The Desoto lady and the saddle shop told me I just need to be weary of the pockets on the sides of his withers too. AHHH


----------



## any

21.03.2014 - 6,5km; total: 235km
preparing to leave:


----------



## AnitaAnne

evilamc said:


> Ohhh I have Drambuie's twin? Pics! Dexter actually is roan so hopefully his color will start coming out more soon!
> 
> Man this saddle shopping is so stressful. I think I've gotten about 5 different opinions on how the tucker saddle fits  One lady said Dexter has the most interesting and unique back...great...lol. She builds custom saddles, Desoto's...they look really nice and are same price as the tucker, just a 5-6 month wait! Then 3 or 4 people said it looks like a really good fit, two people think it may not have enough flare for him...I'm so confused! It has the flex tree in it so I'm wondering if thats why its not made with more flare? It flexes to him? I'm going to get more pics of it girthed up and I'm going to wet his back some or something so his hair will lay flat, his darn winter coat was soooo fluffy yesterday when I tried the saddle on. I love the style of the saddle so I want it to fit, but I need it to fit too, I don't want to keep getting saddles that aren't right for him  Still waiting to hear back from Tucker about how they think it fits. The Desoto lady and the saddle shop told me I just need to be weary of the pockets on the sides of his withers too. AHHH


Drambuie is a black bay, so not exact match, but close!!

Saddle shopping is so stressful! 

Gunslinger, I work to keep a roof over my head and over all my dependants, the two-legged and the four-legged...nothing left over, darnit.


----------



## Herosbud

This is from our trip yesterday on the Berryman Trail. The water is so clear in the streams that it seems invisible. It is invisible about July and August because the little creeks are dry except the spring fed. The one picture is of an artesian well on the trail and the water is spilling in to a concrete trough. We have been riding on this trail since 84 and that well has never even slowed down. What I wouldn't give to have that on our farm. 
Anita, Dang! You win the prize for the broken window.


----------



## Herosbud

This is from a ride that Kate, our great grand daughter, and myself made on a conservation trail. That is Kate with Lilly at the helm on Mystic, Lilly taking her version of a break, and me using a good ole fire pit to mount up. If it wasn't for fire pits, picnic tables, rocks, stumps etc. I would be on foot. 
We rode for three hours - dawdled for two - and did 7.96 miles according to my GPS. I should have ridden around the trailer and made it an even eight. Man, I am enjoying my GPS! It sure is fun to look at my traveling speed and see how much it varies from one minute to the next. At the end of the day the speed is usually the same however. I am going to delve in to loading my maps and trails on to the computer one of these days.
Anita, Thanks for the nice words about my boy Hero. He is a grade quarter horse. I have a Nevada brand certificate on him from 2007 and according to that he is now 17. When I got him I whispered in his ear that if he stood still and let me get on and would not hurt my back and knees going down the trail I would keep him till he died. So far he is living up to his end of the bargain.


----------



## Roux

Love your posts Hero! Your great granddaughter (wow!) is so cute. You have some wonderful horses!


----------



## phantomhorse13

So far, this weekend has been a bust for riding. Had hoped to get Sultan out yesterday, but the winds were beyond wicked in the morning. Of course they had to calm some for the afternoon.. when I wasn't able to ride. Instead of riding, I had to dress up to attend a banquet with a bunch of people I didn't know. Only saving grace was DH, who hates to dress up even more than I do, was there too (his fault we had to go, seeing as he volunteered to be on a board and this was one of their functions):










Had hoped to maybe get out today, but was stuck at work too long. Tomorrow the weather turns nasty again, which won't be fun. I am trying SO HARD to think spring!!


----------



## Celeste

Dawn, you look great all dressed up!


----------



## any

22.03.2014 - 30km; total: 265km









'rozlewisko Bobrówka':
























sunset and still about ten kilometers to go... 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4aaFqKu65I&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Celeste

My friend Donna came out to ride with me today. The weather was perfect! Mid 70’s. Sunshine. There tons of redbud trees in bloom. My horse was better behaved today than she was on the last ride; however, she still wants to throw little tantrums. Donna had some great suggestions about groundwork that I could do to improve her response. I hope that I will have time after next week to try it out. We rode 8.1 miles. That feels like a long ride to an old gal………

*Total 79.2*


----------



## Herosbud

Roux, Thanks for the compliments. Lilly is the apple of our eye and is a great little rider. She was handling Mystic most of the time on the ride.
Phantom, It's nice to get all gussied up every now and then especially when it isn't a funeral! Mine seem to be the latter lately.
Any, Great pictures as usual. It looks like you have a "broke to death" horse as well.


----------



## Oreos Girl

Roux, I can't take credit for Fiddler's name. I am free leasing him from someone in Alabama and she named him.

Herosbud, I love your trail buddy.

Any, those are beautiful pictures.

Celeste, glad you got to ride again today even though you didn't think you would. 

I also got to ride again. I only went 4.1 miles though. My friend Donna came and rode Oreo while I rode Fiddler again. There are many days I complain about Oreo and what I call his Arabian evil cousin coming out instead of the laid back horse I like (no he isn't even part Arabian). Today however, he was worth his weight in gold. Donna was riding him. I lost the trail and we were trailblazing back to an area where I knew there was a trail. Going up a steep hill, he broke into a canter and Donna's saddle slide over to his side. Oreo stops dead in his tracks and doesn't move until Donna gets up. She didn't get hurt as the actual fall was only a couple of feet. He then stood still while she used a tree stump to remount.

Now to the pictures.
First from the ride Thursday with Celeste.

A field where grass is coming in









A red bud tree blooming









And Psycho princess being a good girl









Today's pics

Peach blossoms and bare pecan trees.









And Freddy the trail dog.









A total of 57.9 miles so far.


----------



## Herosbud

Oreo, Nice pictures. You are a little ahead of us in the blooming and greening department. A chance of a little snow here next week - We shall see. It was actually a little warm on the trail yesterday.


----------



## tiffrmcoy

Had a nice little ride today 2.11 miles. I didn't take any pics on the ride but when I got done with my ride I hosed off Beebe and when I went to go turn her out my filly Warrior started to lick the water off Beebe. I thought it was funny!

*56.71 mile total*













*AnitaAnne* Just curious, what color is Chivas? I don't think I've ever seen a horse colored like him before.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Dawn: you and your DH are a lovely couple & you look very nice all cleaned up! 

Any: nice video! It looks like spring has come to Poland. 

Tiffrmcoy: Chivas color is chocolate  caused by the silver dapple gene. On a black horse, it makes them the brown chocolate, on a bay it is a red chocolate like his daddy, Wiskey


----------



## any

Herosbud, AnitaAnne - thanks 
the storks are here, so yes - spring already came to us


----------



## greentree

I found the picture of our sleigh out of The Carriage Journal!


----------



## Herosbud

greentree, That is beautiful! Now, that is the one in your video?


----------



## evilamc

Any, your horse has the cutest ears lol!

Got in a nice little ride today  While tacking up and attempting to put his front boots on....I realized he broke not only one of his back boots from that spook but one of the fronts too! So...he had to go barefoot today. I took him over to the other trails that are more grassy so he could munch a little and be easier on his feet. For the most part he seemed good on the more rocky areas. So now I'm trying to decide if I want to replace the one broken boot with another easyboot glove and continue using them....or replace both front boots to renegades and try keeping him bare in back for awhile. Pretty big price difference but I need a boot no matter what and I've been wanting Renegades foreverr so I'm wondering if now would be a good time to make the switch.

We did 3.47 miles today, total of 60.81  We've been slackin lately!









"Hi, I'm Dexter, I'm a poofsniffinaholic"

Taking back the two saddles I have on trial tomorrow, thinking of trying a bighorn, LOT cheaper and SouthernTrails recommended it to me, he seems to know his stuff. 

Hope everyones having a good riding weekend  They're actually calling for more SNOW here on Tuesday...WTH! I'm in DC, we shouldn't be getting snow in March!


----------



## Roux

Roux is a poofsniffinaholic too - all the poop even the same piles we pass all the time.

I didn't buy the renegades because they supposedly only work well with certain hoof types. When I did my research I found out that they wouldn't work well with Gus's feet because he is soo upright and so I went with something else. For the price I didn't want to buy something that wasn't going to work well. I went with the Easyboot back country trail and they have been great. I did a review in the tack review section. I thought the renegades looked so great and I want a pair too but they don't fit every hoof type.


----------



## evilamc

Ha Roux thinks hes a bloodhound too? We should start a club for them PSA (Poof Sniffers Anonymous)

My farrier says renegades should be great for his feet, that was a concern I had too and why I originally went with the easyboot gloves. I just need to remeasure his feet. If I take his sizing from his easyboots then he'd be a 0 in the renegades but I should remeasure to make sure ha, those measurements are almost 1 1/2 years old.


----------



## QOS

I am pea green with envy over all of the riding and pictures!!! 

Dang Amy...that window breaking bites. 

Any - such pretty pictures. Loved the picture of the storks

Dawn - you and Honey Darling Precious clean up nicely!!! Pretty picture of y'all!

I didn't get to ride or even see Biscuit this weekend. I had a huge wedding cake at a gorgeous ranch. It opened as an event center last summer. I was wore out after that and had to go home to make my granddaughter's birthday cakes...and my son texted me to say the party had been moved to my house. Okey dokey...my house looked like a bakery had blown up in there!! We had a party here for my little beast - the little kids enjoyed the yard. 

My cousin's horse was "hospitalized" this past week and she won't be able to ride for another week or so. That means I will be riding by myself at the barn. Not a lot of fun nor miles. Dang....Biscuit and I haven't had a good ride in awhile. 

Thanks Amy for the sweet words about my boy. He is a ray of sunshine!


----------



## Roux

Evil- part of our water crossing ritual is that Roux poops every every every time. 
He gets all four feet in the water and then stops and wont keep going until he poops. He had never not done that when crossing the ditches. lol


----------



## Celeste

Roux said:


> Evil- part of our water crossing ritual is that Roux poops every every every time.
> He gets all four feet in the water and then stops and wont keep going until he poops. He had never not done that when crossing the ditches. lol


If he ever gets constipated, you know what to do.............


----------



## greentree

Roux said:


> Evil- part of our water crossing ritual is that Roux poops every every every time.
> He gets all four feet in the water and then stops and wont keep going until he poops. He had never not done that when crossing the ditches. lol


Hey, I am back for a bit....I had to stay off the wifi while DH was working. My wifi doesn't have enough energy to go to Germany and back if I am on HF!!!(DH works for a German company) 

We used to ride in the San Jacinto river when it was down, and it just wiggled back and forth through the sand. Every time Molly hit the water, we left a poop trail! 

Any, I love the stork picture!

herosbud, yes, that is the sleigh with the bells. We were quite surprised to open the magazine last January and find our sleigh! I have NO IDEA when that photo was taken, but I have only had it about 4 years. 

QOS, sorry about your cousin's horse...hope he recovers well. I ain't burnin' up any trails, either!!!

I gardened all weekend. Cleaned out my Aronia berry patch, planted pansies and lillies, dug up a Hydrangea that was the last "landscaping" left from the previous owners. Oh, and spent Saturday A.M. vaccinating and Coggins testing all the horses, so I can legally travel about, but cannot AFFORD to , because I have to pay the VET!!! Bwahahah!!

I may get a little riding in today, it SURE doesn't LOOK like snow weather out there!

Nancy


----------



## Zexious

evilamc--That face is priceless. xD Gator and Dexter should make a 'PSAA' xD


----------



## Roux

Greentree that's so interesting another horse does that too. I wonder if it some instinct to poop in the water to spread their scent mark their territory or for mares to advertise to a stallion?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnitaAnne

Denise, what does your cousins horse have?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy

Come in hear reading all these poop posts and I thought of Betty Boop. Poop Poopity Poo. lol


I have some good news. I am signing a lease on 9 acres for the horses. It is incredible to say the least. 4 stall barn with tack room and hay room on one end then a wash rack on the other end, auto fill watering in each stall, outdoor arena, one pasture has pond that tapers in depth and access to 850 acres against the back fence. I will be moving the horses over there some time around the middle of next month....God has truly worked in my life for this as the owner called me. He bought a 36 acre farm up in Dothan and was hoping to find someone to keep up this place. I will definitely have pics of it the next time I go out to look at it again, but here are a couple of pics just for teasers I pulled off of Google Maps.


























This time next month I may have a search party out looking for me because I won't want to stop riding...woohooo... Still have a few details to work out, but everything is working out. I couldn't pass this deal up as I would be out a lot more than this without the amenities most every where else. This will be only my horses on it.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

Phantom, you clean up nicely!

Oreo's Girl, its amazing how good a horse can be sometimes, beyond our expectations!

I haven't gotten much riding as I had an interview 300 miles away. Looking for work. Rather be working. 

Last night, we rode the horses to our favorite little cafe down the road for the first time. They were great. I was worried about Ella being tender-footed. She has low grade laminitis and this time of year is tricky for us. She was great, even on gravel and pavement! The filly was good too, only startling a little at the ducks taking off from the pond.


----------



## liltuktuk

Wow, I had a lot of catching up to do.

Amira loves to poop in streams too! Especially when another horse next to her is trying to get a drink...

Friday I took Amira out 4 miles. This time was different though, I ran 2 of the miles with her. Things I learned...I am out of shape....Amira thinks I've gone crazy and kept sniffing my breath (maybe to make sure I wasn't drunk or had smoked something?)....you get strange looks when you're running down the road with your horse like you mistook it for a very large dog or something. After 2 miles my ankles were shot, so I hopped on and road the rest home. 

That was also Amira's first time out on the road completely by herself. We've ridden out by ourselves to meet up with others, but never just gone out and come back all alone. I think she did pretty awesome for her.

Saturday we had a nice 2.5 mile ride through the woods and out on the road. I ponied Maverick and it was his first official road ride and he thought it was great fun. Everyone did this nice relaxed jog the entire ride, very enjoyable.

Sunday I didn't get to ride, but I did go visit everyone. Maverick was walking away from me at one point and I just casually said "whoa", and he stopped his little butt right on a dime. :shock: I haven't worked really hard on teaching him voice commands so I was quite impressed.

No riding for me for the next few days, I'm stuck out of town for work. But, I'll be back on Thursday and my trimmer will be out and he's going to measure Amira's feet so I can get her some Easyboot Gloves. :happydance:


----------



## greentree

Oh, Roadyy!!! All our praying worked!! Yayyyy! If only we get riding to pay the bills!!

Good Luck on the job search, Foxtail. 

Tomorrow the hoof trimmer comes so I can give away MORE of the money that I really don't have, lol! 

STILL doesn't look like snow out there....planted my onions and asparagus.

Nancy


----------



## evilamc

Roadyy thats awesome! I'm glad you found something and get to spend more time with the ponies then family 

Nancy....send some asparagus my way please? Loveeeeeee asparagus! I can't garden to save my life....well and I live in a condo...I could probably make a little garden on my balcony, I already have a little porch potty box of sod on it for my dogs to go to the bathroom on. LOL I made my dad install a doggy door on my condo's balcony sliding glass door when I bought it so if I was ever gone all day my dogs could go out to potty. I'm the weird neighbor no one talks to...especially when I'm throwing a giant trash bag of sod off my balcony trying to land it in the back of my truck.

liltuktuk, I wish I had video of you running down the road with your horse...LOL! Thats a good way to get exercise though, when you get tired hop on the horse! When Dex was coming back from a little injury I ended up taking him for a walk because I could tell he was dyinggg to just get out. Quite a few people gave me some funny looks while I was walking my horse down the road, we both put on safety vests lol!










So question for you guys? My mom and a few of her friends really want to go for a little trail ride. Theres a place about 2 1/2-3miles down the road from where I board Dexter that does trail rides. I took my mom there last year for her birthday and she LOVED it, I rode one of their horses which I didn't particularly love...I got a horse that JUST got done doing a lesson, then it was extremely herd bound so I couldn't get more then 5 ft away from my moms horse. Just wasn't that pleasant and I felt bad for the mare. Sooo I'm trying to decide if I should just walk Dexter down the road and ride him with them, or try riding one of their horses again? He's always been great with traffic, and theres a HUGE shoulder until the last like 1/4 mile...I figured I could have my mom meet me there then just follow behind me with her flashers on and I could just ride in the road lol. I just have never ridden him THAT far down a road? Hes also always been good with other horses, we've made friends on the trail and just randomly joined in peoples trail groups when riding alone lol. I don't know how he would be about an indoor arena though? If I remember right you had to go through their indoor to get to the outdoor/trails...but I could be wrong? Also I still have toc all and find out if they would even let me ride him, for a reduced rate...not paying full price to ride my own horse LOL.

So yeah, would you ride your horse down the road and use him for the trail, or would you take the opportunity to ride a different horse? I don't think the mileage would be an issue, it would end up being maybe 8-9 miles and mostly at a walk so theres no reason he shouldn't be able to handle that.


----------



## Herosbud

Roady, SWEET!
Liltuk, This stream pooping is a new one on me. I thought at first that you had run Amira for two miles but you were doing the hoofing. Oh to be young again.
Foxtail, That would be too cool to ride to a cafe. There is a cafe about four miles from here that has installed hitching rails for the horse customers but the four miles of blacktop road is enough to scare me off. It reminded me of something that I saw as a kid. Outside of a small town not far from here there was a bar/cafe way out in the boonies. Every Friday night there was a paint horse tied out back until closing time. At closing time the bartender and patrons would load this old guy up on his horse and the paint would take him home. Back then the roads were gravel and in the wee small hours you would have them to yourself. The fellow was an old bachelor and I often wondered who unloaded him at the other end.


----------



## evilamc

Also, liltuktuk, I hope the easyboot gloves work for you! I love mine. I actually ended up buying new ones today when I returned the saddles instead of ordering renegades LOL! He had them on sale..felt like it was a sign..So came home with a new front AND back boot since they were on sale  Made my poor bf help me switch the power strap over to the new boot, its so new and shiny. I saw on their website you can get the gloves in blue and red now too, wish he had those at the store!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Congrats Roadyy!!! That place is beautiful!

Still no break for us here in Vermont...the snow just keeps on accumulating 

Our barn roof is 14 feet...if that gives you an idea of just how much snow we have








I've had to shovel a path for the girls to go outside, otherwise poor little Vee gets stuck up to her belly in the snow!








SO...I brought the girls up to the indoor last night to let them stretch their legs...they were hilarious! I took a video which is just too funny not to share :lol:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dpcVF_mW3x8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## peppersonlygirl

Question. Is there a horsey camping forum? I can't seem to find much about camping and etc on here.


----------



## Herosbud

Endurance, And here I was complaining because we are getting an inch or so here in Missouri. The video was great.
Pepper, There was a thread going about camping sometime back so I guess you could find it. Are you talking about trailer camping, tent camping, packing in camping? There were some good posts from folks here on the forum that had "been there and done that".


----------



## liltuktuk

Ha! Please no videos of me running. If Amira could talk she probably would have said:

"For the love of all that is holy woman, get on my back already, we'll be done faster."

I am very excited to try out the easyboot gloves. I've been using the original easyboot with an attached gator on her fronts, but they're a tad too big (unfortunately I got them at a closeout price so I could return them :-(). I'm hoping a set of tight gloves with the powerstraps will be just what Amira and I need.

I saw the red and blue ones online. My local tack shop stocks the plain black ones though for less than what I'd paid to order online, so I figured I'd just get myself some pretty colored powerstraps and call it good.


----------



## peppersonlygirl

Yes, I love to go camping, have done summers in a trailer with LQs with all the bells and whistles with a seasoned camper but this summer I'm doing it on my own, with just a stock bumper pull and probably a tent. Or camping out in the trailer? Making lists and trying to prepare, lol. Just looking for advice, opinions or funny/embarrassing camping stories. I'll look harder for that camping thread thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste

http://www.horseforum.com/trail-riding/camping-overnight-what-would-you-do-346865/

http://www.horseforum.com/trail-riding/horse-trailers-living-quarters-360601/

http://www.horseforum.com/trail-riding/backcountry-camping-need-all-info-i-330225/


----------



## CJ82Sky

I am really considering either an iphone battery extender or standalone GPS. Saturday while helping in the search for a missing horse in NJ we did somewhere between 15 - 25 mi but have no idea how far. We didn't just stay on trail, we were on non-horse approved trails (because we were searching and tracking the missing horse) and can't match it to the map directly. We also were mostly walking because we were actively looking for the horse, but in some scenarios we were trotting and cantering - so unlike my usual rides that I can more effectively gauge my pace based on terrain and normal ground we cover, in this case I had no clue!

I do have to say that my horse was a rock star after all winter (and then some) off, and happy as a clam to be out there. Since we mostly walked, I knew he'd be okay, but even better was he didn't put a foot out of place even once. I think he knew we were doing something important.

So now to figure out if I should just use everytrail and get a battery extender (though normally I only ride 6+h when camping in the summer and phantomhorse, you are usually with us on those long days!!!) or consider a GPS. Ahh well.

Anyway, that was our first trail of the season thanks to the dreadful winter (and I love winter...). Here's to hoping there's a lot more trail conditioning coming up for my horses and me very very soon!!!!!


----------



## Roadyy

CJ, did the horse get found? I played with the phone GPS and now have the Garmin GPSMAP60 handheld and have no desire to go back to any phone gps app. I got it off eBay for a 1/4 of what they are new. 

I should get some riding in this afternoon. I gave little pony rides for family this weekend and then spent most of the time at the beach or in town.


----------



## greentree

It is SNOWING.

Nancy


----------



## Roadyy

<~~ Looks out window with Tshirt on and says "nuhh uhhh!!"


----------



## gunslinger

greentree said:


> It is SNOWING.
> 
> Nancy


Well, better up your way than down here.....

We're expecting temperatures in the low twenties tonight here in the promised land...


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

Roadyy, I am so happy for you that you found an awesome place for your horses. As I said, I am looking for work and may have to move from my place, so I am starting to worry about if we will find a good place. Horses are such a big responsibility, especially in our new economy!

We are going camping this weekend, so Peppersonlygirl had timely questions. I don't mind tying to the trailer, but would like to use our electric fence. Its the plug in kind and I need to go check on the volts. Wondering if anyone knows how to connect to a car type battery to run it?


----------



## Roadyy

you'll need an inverter that turns DC into AC. You can find them at any parts house or Walmart. Once you determine the amount of amperage the charger pulls then You'll know what size inverter to get.


----------



## BlooBabe

Congrats on your new place Roady. 
I have permission to keep horses on my and my neighbors property but the town makes a fuss. Technically I live on tribe land so as long as I have the elders/council's permission I can. Living next to the chief of the elder's council has had it's perks. But it turns into a political nightmare because the town and the tribe fight over land rights and sanctions and permits. I have kept horses here before but only for a short while because the town hassles me and I've felt it safer and easier to board.

Liltuk I used to run with my horse but it was just to disguise how terrible I am at running. I'd put him between me and the houses so they would see him and not the person who runs with the coordination and style of a drunk turkey.

I've started the search for a new horse. I'm planning a move so I might just wait until I get where I'm going. I've already got a zoo to move but there's a lost and lonely soul around here that's tugging my on heartstrings. She's a little Dales/Morgan that hasn't had a permanent home in 5 years. She's been bounced around from owner to owner and landed at my friend's boarding stable just dropped off in one of the paddocks at night, which I guess is what's been happening to her for a while now. She's a mess of issues but she's cute and I'm a sucker for a sad story. I'm not fond of mares and she needs a lot of work so I'm still fighting with myself over it.


----------



## CJ82Sky

Roadyy said:


> CJ, did the horse get found? I played with the phone GPS and now have the Garmin GPSMAP60 handheld and have no desire to go back to any phone gps app. I got it off eBay for a 1/4 of what they are new.
> 
> I should get some riding in this afternoon. I gave little pony rides for family this weekend and then spent most of the time at the beach or in town.


Yes the horse was found yesterday!!!!
And I just got a cheap solar battery to try out for $10 and I'll see from there.


----------



## Roux

FINALLY got my mom to go on a trail ride, its been three months. After the Christmas Eve disaster she has been to nervous to go. Gus tried to get her to turn around a few times (he has her number big time) but she was confident and made him go on down the trail. She gets so worried because the first 1/2 mile the trail is super narrow with a drop off into the ditch on one side and dense brush and fencing on the other. She is terrified that Gus is going to fall into the ditch. But every good ride boots confidence! After 3 halfhearted tries to turn around he gave up and we had a good ride! 

Best of all Roux was PERFECT.. I guess the threat of the kill truck worked. Just kidding, I would never do that but I told him I was gonna load him up for auction if he pulled any BS so it must have worked. Not one spook nothing today. Dang!!

On the water crossing he just walked right on through... no drama no backing up no spook... nothing. I was stunned into silence... miracles do happen! Now we will see if it was a fluke or if we had a break through. *crossing fingers* - Last Friday we spent an hour together with "Mr. Trash Bag" maybe that groundwork helped. Actually it was pretty funny because after I let him go in the arena after the ground work he followed me all over just like he was still being led, talk about "joined up."

Just a shorty for us at 3.29 miles
*Total for me: 110.98 miles*

I only got one pic and it wasn't too good:









P.S. After seeing this picture I decided I should have named him Chucky!


----------



## 6gun Kid

Oreos Girl said:


> Roux, I can't take credit for Fiddler's name. I am free leasing him from someone in Alabama and she named him.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been wondering about that since the first time you mentioned him, do you lease him from Julie, she works or worked for Auburn University?
Click to expand...


----------



## Oreos Girl

6Gun, yeah, the girl's name is Julie and she is a vet tech at Auburn. She is just more into barrels right now instead of trail riding and Fiddler really doesn't enjoy barrels. She did it all on him though, dressage, competitive trails, clearing land.


----------



## QOS

Anita - Elan has coccidia. Nasty little Protozoa. I did go see him Saturday and he had lost weight. Poor fellow. No treats, no nothing but a little hay and some turn out right now. That may be over now but that is what she said Saturday. 

Roaddy - I am smiling ear to ear  for you. That is FABULOUS. God had His hands in this...more than you even asked for!

Nancy, just when you though it was safe to plant...down comes the snow. Several people said Sunday at my granddaughters birthday party that the pecan trees hadn't budded out. They say they won't until the chance of freeze is past...no buds yet. Lots of pollen flying around though from other stuff. 

Foxtail, I wish there was a cafe we could ride to! There is one up near Tyrrell Park where we ride but there is a VERY steep ditch we would have to cross and it is nearly vertical. Not safe at all going up onto a busy road with NO shoulder. Heck, I drive that road going into the park and am always uber careful because if you fall off it is not going to be pretty. LOL there is a snack shop at the golf course but dang, if Biscuit and Elan dropped a load they wouldn't be too happy with us. :twisted:

Liltuktuk - woot! Wish EasyBoot would come out with PURPLE. OMG I would order them even though I don't NEED them. I have two sets of Easy Boot Gloves for my boys. Biscuit uses his all the time...Sarge is a rarity and really he has worn them 2 times. Once he was a little ouchy when we got to Pundt Park and at McKinney Roughs because it is freaking rocky in Central Texas. 

Herosbud - I am with you. Oh to be 20 years old again!!! OMG that would be great. Well, just glad at 55 I can still ride even if I walk funny!

Endurance Lover - omg that is a poop load of snow there girly. OMG :shock:

Peppersonlygirl - Celeste tagged out some threads I guess I need to follow. I horse camped in my Brenderup for 4.5 years. I now have the little tiny tiny LQ so it is a little better but hubby is beotching up a storm about how little it is and he isn't going in it again. :evil: ok...I will get off of that rant before I blow this thread up!

CJ82SKY glad the horse was found. OMG that must have been a ride! I do use a little Garmin eTrex Ventura HC to track my miles and I absolutely love it. Wouldn't hurt my feelings to have a really fancy one but this one will do.

I did get out to the barn finally for some horse time yesterday. I was babysitting my little granddaughter that has VERY selective hearing...ie...she doesn't listen! She turned 3 Monday and she petted Biscuit and Sarge's noses, fed Sarge a carrot with me holding her hand FLAT. I took Biscuit up to the barn and she got to sit on him and ride him around twice, chased some chickens, hugged Brutis around the neck (the mastiff at the barn) hugged little Reed too. Reed is the son one of the part time workers at the barn. She is a trainer and worked with Biscuit. He is about 16 months old. They both rode The Biscuit. My granddaughter excitedly told her mom "I RODE BISCUIT!!!!" when my DIL asked her about her day!! I took her home and then came back and did Biscuit's hooves. 

I don't know if it was bending over doing Biscuit's hooves or picking her up repeatedly but last night my back was hurting where I had surgery. UGH ... like I need that!!!


----------



## Roadyy

Here are a couple of pics I took out at the new farm yesterday afternoon.











































Denise, your Gd looks cute up on Biscuit. I hop your back relaxes and doesn;t bother you too long.


----------



## Herosbud

Roady, That is super nice!
Q0s, That is one cute little girl!


----------



## Roadyy

Herosbud said:


> Roady, That is super nice!
> Q0s, That is one cute little girl!


I tell you I feel like a high school swimmer in the Olympics at this place.It is all perty and fancy like which I am anything but. I figure I can set up some barrels and poles to play around with just for the exercise it will give the horses. Might even put up a few small jumps and poles to step over for keeping them at picking up their feet. I don't know what else to do with an arena like that except look at it.lol Maybe invite some friends over with their horses that could gain from a set up like that.


----------



## 6gun Kid

Oreos Girl said:


> 6Gun, yeah, the girl's name is Julie and she is a vet tech at Auburn. She is just more into barrels right now instead of trail riding and Fiddler really doesn't enjoy barrels. She did it all on him though, dressage, competitive trails, clearing land.


I "know" Julie through another forum that I used to be on. I just thought that there were to many conicidences for it to not be her Fiddler.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Roadyy said:


> I tell you I feel like a high school swimmer in the Olympics at this place.It is all perty and fancy like which I am anything but... Maybe invite some friends over with their horses that could gain from a set up like that.



OMG that place is gorgeous!! If I was closer, I would be your new bff. :lol:


----------



## Roux

Oh wow Roaddy! Nice digs  Congratulations!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS

wow wee Roady - that is fancy smancy!!! So thrilled for you. 

Thanks about my little granddaughter. She is a mess. 

My back hurt like the freaking dickens last night and it is better today. I didn't do very much today though!


----------



## Roadyy

Denise, I'm glad your back is getting better fairly quick.

Dawn, if y'all ever have endurance races down here somewhere and need a place to rest the horses and your head then just hollar my way.

I haven't gotten a ride in since the weekend with all the trips looking at the farm and daughter's teen small group last night at church. I don't have anything planned this evening so I should get a ride in. I'm hoping to catch some light traffic on 22 so I can cross and go for some distance to make up for the lack of riding.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roady, you win the picture of the week!! It was a close race, Denise posted such cute pictures of her blonds...

I am drooling over that place, so fancy yet simple! So glad you found a place, is it near your home? I don't think I'd ever go back home if my horses were there...are you renting the house too, or just the land? 

Ditto to all that Denise said:wink:


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

Denise, I am glad your back feels better. I am guessing picking up the GD is the culprit. That really does it for me. And I cannot resist doing it either, they are so yummy to hold!

Roaddy, I hope you get in lots of miles tonight! 

I gave in and bought a Gallagher B10 energizer for camping. It was $85 plus $10 for the D batteries it needs, but it is small and easy to set up. We do camp A LOT in the summer. Some people gripe that I am never home once the weather is good. I think it will be a good investment.









We have 20 fiberglass poles, stored in an dad's ancient long rifle bag, plastic clips, metal clips and the B10. Can't wait to try it out!

We are also bringing the leather kit to make some hobbles. We've practiced with soft ropes but they always come untied. There will be plenty of time, sitting around camp, to test and train. 

Today, I am baking black bottom cupcakes, chocolate chip cookies, and a pork roast today for the food. Then we pack tonight and leave tomorrow at noon. Wahoo!


----------



## Roadyy

I hate having to wait til next month to move the horses, but I couldn't swing 3 months up front to move in right away. I have the bill periods set up to the middle of the month being the best time to pay the lease on it. I will be putting a cot in the hay room for those late nights.lol

I just did a check and it is exactly 11.3 miles from the house and an average of 15 minutes to drive it.


FT, I hope you have great luck with that and bring back 2 pages of pics for us to enjoy.


----------



## tiffrmcoy

Roadyy- Nice place!! What I would give to have an arena at my barn all we have is a half way put up round pen.

QOS- Your granddaughter is so cute! Hope you feel better soon too!

Evilamc- I love thoes faces Dexter makes!! I also have poofsniffinaholics.

So I was thinking about putting my filly in hackamore with a training fork because she's starting to bolt throw her nose up in the air to avoid pressure when I try to get her to stop and the only way I can get her to to stop is with a one rein stop. So do you think a training fork and hackamore would help with her throwing her nose up to avoid the pressure of when I pull back to "whoa" her?

I did go on a ride for 3.06 miles.

*59.77 miles total*


----------



## Oreos Girl

6Gun, your "name" wasn't the same on Baywind was it? I remember you.


----------



## Roadyy

Tiff, have you tried her in a Bosal to get the control back? If you have light and steady hands then I would start there before going to a fork or tie down. Walk her around and constantly asking for the stop and every time she refuses then work her into circles and 8's. Then ask her again for a stop and when she is reluctant then get her backing up hard once she does stop. You still have to have soft hands while doing this else they learn to ignore the pain and you.


----------



## QOS

Thanks everyone for the well wishes. I think I am just falling apart because I haven't ridden in a while! I am pushing my friend Betty to learn to ride. I have 2 horses and she can ride Biscuit. He is pretty dang trustworthy. I want her to take lessons at our barn so she learns the right way. 

Hubby is having surgery next week in a delicate area so hoping after that he feels better and can sit and ride! Poor old Sarge is wasting away in the pasture without no one to ride him. Hubby also had some tests come back that say major inflammation that is indicative of Crohns, IBS's of all kinds. Yeah...we have been saying that. Now they are doing some other test to determine what meds to put him on. Dang...hubby has been very ill for over a year and a half. How that man drags himself to work is beyond me. The test he had is a faecal calprotectin (just in case Amy asks - our resident nurse chickie!) and measures inflammation. 

I would love to ride this weekend but no one to ride out with. Ugh. If I didn't have to do taxes this coming week I would haul over to the 4B in Louisiana and ride with some of those folks I know over there!


----------



## Roadyy

Come a little further and ride out with me..


I hope your DH gets what he needs to make his life a little easier. I'm sure he misses being in the saddle too. He is missing so much time with you out there.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Weather finally cooperated and I got some much-needed saddle time in on Sultan. Says something about how ugly the winter has been when 34 with only a light wind was exciting ride weather.. our normal high for this time of year is 50!

Once nice thing about the raging winds lately was that they did a pretty good job drying up all the melting snow. The snow is gone most places, with only the big plow piles or protected north sides of slopes hanging around. The ground isn't totally dry, but it was dry enough the overnight low froze it into something that was almost nice footing!




















When I came home on a trail I hadn't attempted to travel all winter because its generally wet (therefore would be a sheet of ice), wasn't I horrified to find this: 










Who needs a nice wooded trail anyway?! :? *sigh* The downside to riding on private land.. nobody to stop the landowner from making "improvements." :shock:


Once I got back, out came the clippers and Dream and George got clipped for the upcoming ride. Seemed insane to be clipping a horse when it's still so cold outside, but the weatherman swears its going to get warmer after today..




















Of course their blankets went right back on after the clipping was done. By this time last year, everyone was nekkid. This year, they are still in their middleweights!


2014 mileage
...
03/17/14 dream w/george 15.66 miles 6.2 mph 167.54 total miles
03/27/14 sultan 12.04 miles 6.7 mph 179.58 total miles


----------



## tiffrmcoy

Roadyy-I have not tried a Bosal before I thought about that but didn't know if that would work but I will try one before I go to a fork. I'll try working her into circles and 8's. I do work with soft hands and I appreciate the advice!


----------



## Roadyy

That first facial pic is perfectly saying " So embarrassing when you take pictures of me nekkid!"


----------



## AnitaAnne

Tiffrmcoy, what are you using on your filly now? If it is a snaffle, you can spread both hands out to the sides while keeping the pressure on and drive her with your legs into the pressure. They can't put their nose to the sky to avoid pressure with that manuver. I think horses pull harder up when they feel their head pulled down...

And lots of circles/figure 8's like Roadyy said! 

George looks totally embarrassed! hahahaha Hovever, I am impressed with those clean smooth looking curves! Everytime I have tried to body clip a horse, it looked like they were attacked by a blender...very choppy...


----------



## evilamc

Roadyy said:


> That first facial pic is perfectly saying " So embarrassing when you take pictures of me nekkid!"


Hahahaha so does.

Roadyy that place looks AWESOME!!!!!! I hope you get lots of fun riding time in there!

Roux I'm glad to hear you had a good ride finally, I swear threatening works! I've threatened Dex before that he was going to go see auntie Kate (my old trainer that moved) if he keeps acting up....he knows what it means...lol!

QOS your GD is SO lucky, I wish ANYONE in my family had horses when I was little  You're going to be in trouble in a few years though haha, shes going to want her own pony!

We had a GREAT ride today, it was soooo beautiful out. Of course the wind really picked up towards the end but it didn't both him. People actually STOPPED and let us cross the road! That made me so happy, the road was so busy tonight so I really appreciated that. When we got to the big field we had a nice canter, was so much fun, I'm really getting more comfortable at the canter on trails now  Dex is so lazy though LOL we don't canter too far. Thennn while walking down the road back to neighborhood a firetruck goes SCREAMINGGGGG past us...he didn't even blink an eye at it, he just kept walking down the road. I even gathered my reins some just incase but he was like nah mom we're good I don't care about loud sirens. 

Did 4.2 miles, 65.01 for the year 










Oh and guess what guys?! Its SPRING! I know because his roan is coming out lol! Andddd Look at this ADORABLE golden retriever puppy that came to work today for a bath. 5 months old...I wanted to take her home!


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> George looks totally embarrassed! hahahaha Hovever, I am impressed with those clean smooth looking curves! Everytime I have tried to body clip a horse, it looked like they were attacked by a blender...very choppy...


Oh, if you could see it up close, you wouldn't be impressed.. as I tell people at work, my clips are functional but not pretty. Thank goodness it's an endurance ride and not a CTR this weekend! :lol:


----------



## evilamc

I should get into shaving horses, I'm a pretty darn good dog groomer...lol! I've shaved a few with no issues but just never had interest in shaving my own so haven't tried any patterns. Better yet....I need to borrow your horses....so I can do creative grooming on a horse 

I had fun last Halloween at work...


















I tell Dexter every day he's very lucky hes bay...


----------



## tiffrmcoy

AnitaAnne- I use either a rope halter or a nylon webbed halter. 

Those were working just fine until I taught her to the cues to canter under saddle so now every time I squeeze her with my legs to walk she wants to takes off running and not stop. She's my first horse I'm starting by myself without any help so that's why I've been asking because my moms advice was to put a training fork on her and a heavy hack but I like the Bosal idea better so I'm going to give that a try.


----------



## Roadyy

With that added info I will change it up just a bit. You are going to have to undo what you taught so that you can teach the proper gait changes. Every time you cue her with your thighs immediately follow it with a rein stop before she can get going. Then back up a few steps and stop then make her stand still for a few seconds. Do that a few times then squeeze and turn one direction to make her go circles then stop, back up and stop to stand still. Do the other direction. Now she is starting to realize the leg squeeze no longer means take off it just means forward. Be very patient as this will not happen in one session.


----------



## Roadyy

Got in a great ride this afternoon to evening. My coworker and his wife came out again and we took all three riding across the main road to the power lines. Even did some water crossing training that created water crossing monsters. Once I got Little Man to cross the first decent water hole the other two followed like a train. From then on they were all magnetized to the water and we had a hard time keeping them out of it even when there was dry land to cross on. 

Got a few shaky cell picks and a couple great snapshots when they stood still. 

































































Rode 7.4 miles= 20.8 miles ytd

I am only counting my miles. I haven't been including the miles the others are getting on my boys.


----------



## Roux

I only count the miles I do also. So if I have a friend ride with me and we did a 5 mile trail I count it as 5 not 10.

Hoping to add a few more tomorrow! I sure could use it- school and work this week has been stressing.me.OUT!

Evil - I wish you were closer as I could use a dog groomer. When I got my puppy I went and bought some clippers and went on youtube to figure out how to clip my Shih Tzu. Some times he looks great and sometimes it is a disaster. My husband said he could do it better so I let him try... THAT was a disaster... my poor dog was shaved to the bone!

DH told me that if I went to law school he would buy me a puppy. So when I actually got in (surprise!) he got me Atticus. I brought him home the first week of law school hence the name (Atticus Finch). 


























I am not bragging but he is the cutest thing that has ever existed... even when he looks like he fell in the blender!


----------



## 6gun Kid

Oreos Girl said:


> 6Gun, your "name" wasn't the same on Baywind was it? I remember you.


 No it was Gabhainn


----------



## evilamc

Awww he is adorable Roux!! I have a shih tzu too  His name is Raynor haha, if you ever need some help with grooming let me know! I want to dye Raynor but my bf would kill me, so I dye my other dog, my brussels griffon haha. I'll find pics of her dye jobs to post


----------



## liltuktuk

Haven't gotten a ride in all week due to be out of town for work and then last night after the trimmer had finished up we were all "Girls night!" and went out to Applebee's for food and drinks.

But Amira did get all trimmed up and measured for Easyboot Gloves. She's a 0 wide on the front and "try the 0 wides on the back and if they don't stay on we'll have to try something else". :shock: She's 110 mmm x 112 mm on her hinds. Man, I wish they made a 00 wide. Also did not realize her feet were so small!

Maverick had grown a ton of hoof. But he's also growing like a weed everywhere else. He had his first experience with the nippers, stood like a champ. He's only ever been rasped so far by the trimmer or me.

Earlier in the day my friend went out to take blankets off. Maverick was taking his daily 4 hour nap and apparently could not be bothered to get up to have his taken off. She pushed on him, tapped him in the butt with her foot, and even sat on him a bit. All he did was raise his head and look at her like "get off me woman! Can't you tell I'm trying to sleep here!?" Oh, and yes he is totally using a pile of poop as a pillow. *sigh*


----------



## evilamc

Lol his daily 4 hour nap? I want his life! He is toooo stinkin cute! How old is he?

If the wides on the back seem like a decent fit, but while you ride wiggle a little, adding the powder band strappy thing would probably work. Maybe she isn't a full size different from front to back but the strap may make the boot perfect


----------



## liltuktuk

I know! I wish I got the snooze in the sun like that! He's 11 months old today.

Thanks for the tip! Going down today to get one set of 0's to play with, here's hoping!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Omg Maverick is so stinkin' cute!!! He looks so comfortable napping lol

Still ZERO trail riding here...this winter weather during spring is really starting to get depressing. I may or may not get out for a trail ride today if the snow/freezing rain holds off...don't wanna jinx myself :lol:

A couple days ago the roads thawed out just enough for me to take the VeeBabe for a walk. Megan & her mare Annie joined us for moral support but Vee marched right down the road like she had done it 100 times! I am so impressed by her bravery, through mud, water and meeting 20 scary dairy cows at the local farm we had to pass by. This is DEFINITELY my supa-stah trail horse in the making :wink:


----------



## Roadyy

Glad you were to ride at least a little bit the other day. I hope you get a chance to ride today and have a beautiful sky to enjoy with it.

Maverick does look all to pampered and relaxed laying out there like that.


----------



## Roadyy

We have been pounded with thunderstorms yesterday and this morning. It seems to have moved out now and sun shining. If it looks this good when I get home then I am going to try and get another ride in today.


----------



## AnitaAnne

EL6, Vee is such a cutie! and growing like a weed! It is neat seeing Vee and the handsome Maveric growing up in pictures. 

I was :rofl: watching that video of Vee...she certainly wants to be a race horse! Here's hoping you real spring returns before summer hits:wink:


----------



## liltuktuk

Oh he's all sorts of pampered and relaxed. Quite the difference compared to when I got him and I couldn't even touch him. Had to leave a halter and lead rope on him 24/7 and bribe him with food. He learned pretty quick though that humans mean yummy food and we'll scratch his itchy spots.

No trail today unless you count riding down to the arena. Amira got to work on slllloooooowwwwww. She seems to have forgotten that there's other speeds besides fast. Maverick played with an exercise ball. He thought it made a great chew toy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnduranceLover6

AnitaAnne said:


> EL6, Vee is such a cutie! and growing like a weed! It is neat seeing Vee and the handsome Maveric growing up in pictures.
> 
> I was :rofl: watching that video of Vee...she certainly wants to be a race horse! Here's hoping you real spring returns before summer hits:wink:


Thanks Anita! She thinks she's a race horse, or something along those lines, possibly a cheetah :lol:

I FINALLY got out for my first "conditioning" ride today! The rain held off, and while it wasn't sunny it was WARM...45 degrees! Whoohoo! 5.11 miles and Selena felt strong & happy to be out!





























*Total= 56.23*


----------



## Herosbud

Endurance, Nice pictures but it sure looks cold!


----------



## Roux

Got in a few more miles with Gus yesterday! 
4.68 Miles 
*YTD - 115.66 miles*

Dang I have been slacking off in March - those lazy ponies! 

When I got back I did about an hour of ground work with Roux. For fun I decided to introduce him to "free jumping." He trots over the polls on the ground but came to a dead stop when I put it up about eight inches. So we went back and forth back and forth over it unitl.... tada he jumped! It was like a light bulb went off, he immediately started licking his lips and was jumping over it beautifully. Poor Roux doesn't know what he is capable of. I will try to get a picture soon - he is so pretty!

Here are some pictures I took:

This is the boys' summer pasture hurry up and get GREEN!!!









We saw a beaver - but it swam away too quickly before I got a shot of it. 



























Spring is in FULL BLOOM here!


----------



## Roux

Sorry to double post- I am experimenting with videos hopefully these work. They aren't good quality, I took them on my phone. The first one is on Gus loping in the river bed and the second is me and Roux trotting in the bosque.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P92GwGsCaps

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MgqSV11wVro&feature=youtu.be


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Roux said:


> Got in a few more miles with Gus yesterday!
> 4.68 Miles
> *YTD - 115.66 miles*
> 
> Dang I have been slacking off in March - those lazy ponies!
> 
> When I got back I did about an hour of ground work with Roux. For fun I decided to introduce him to "free jumping." He trots over the polls on the ground but came to a dead stop when I put it up about eight inches. So we went back and forth back and forth over it unitl.... tada he jumped! It was like a light bulb went off, he immediately started licking his lips and was jumping over it beautifully. Poor Roux doesn't know what he is capable of. I will try to get a picture soon - he is so pretty!
> 
> Here are some pictures I took:
> 
> This is the boys' summer pasture hurry up and get GREEN!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We saw a beaver - but it swam away too quickly before I got a shot of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spring is in FULL BLOOM here!


Wanna trade weather?!?!?!


----------



## phantomhorse13

This weekend, DH and I went down to Jersey for our first 50 mile endurance ride of the season. Mother nature is still mighty ****y, as it did nothing but rain basically the entire time. Temps were in the low 40s with strong cold winds and a couple times we thought it might have been sleeting. Full thread with more pics is here.

Decided there is really no such thing as "waterproof" anything when riding in such conditions for hours. Nothing like the joy of feeling your feet and butt go squish every time you post. Questioned our sanity.. but we stuck it out.
























At the end of the day, we tied for 6th and didn't die from hypothermia! :lol:

We did pack up and go home Saturday night though, as the rain was not going to stop. Not only did it not stop, but today the temp has been dropping all day and it's def sleeting.. with 1/4 inch of ice then 3-5 inches of snow forecast for overnight. :evil: I am surprised everyone didn't hear my cursing!!


2014 mileage
...
03/27/14 sultan 12.04 miles 6.7 mph 179.58 total miles
03/29/14 dream 51.45 miles 9.0 mph 231.03 total miles


----------



## AnitaAnne

Herosbud said:


> Endurance, Nice pictures but it sure looks cold!


I agree! 45 degrees, cloudy, ice and snow underfoot...we call that winter here!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Congrats Dawn on completing the Wet-n-Wild Marsh Paddle (formally known as the Rabbit Run) - I think Webster's needs to add your name to their definition of _endurance_


----------



## Oreos Girl

Wow, I wouldn't have the stick-to-it-ness to compete in any 50 mile and in those conditions, you would find me tucked in my sleeping bag. I am not sure how you do it. I did one 10 mile ride in the fall and my but hurt.

I spent the day pulling tree limbs off the ground and onto a burn pile. We lose burning ability on May 1st so I need to get busy. I am very tired now though. I used my neighbor's 4 wheeler to pull the bigger stuff including two downed pine trees with about 12 inch trunk that my neighbor cut into about 4 foot pieces for me to drag.


----------



## Celeste

DIL and I rode 5.5 miles today. The weather was beautiful. We saw yellow flowers, redbud trees, dogwood blooms, and some kind of other flowers. We also saw a deer. My little Princess was SOOOOOOOO much better today. She was quiet and well mannered. I think she just got agitated last week about having new horses around her. 

*Total 84.7*


----------



## Celeste




----------



## Foxtail Ranch

We went to Medco Pond for the weekend camp out. It was EXTREME CAMPING all weekend. 

First we got the truck and trailer stuck Friday night. We had to leave it where it was because by then it was dark. We had to spend the night in our friends trailer, playing cribbage inside while it rained 1 1/2 inches that night. 

The next day, it dried out a bit and the truck and trailer came right out with a good pull from our friends. 

We FINALLY went for a ride. Our friend Sue rode Ella and all was going great until Ella slipped and FELL! We were riding on a dirt rode, it was sprinkling and the ground was very slick. Ella worked so hard not to step on Sue, that I am very proud of her. And Sue hasn't ridden in many years, so her balance was poor. But have any of you ever had a horse slip and fall? 

Luckily Sue was fine, just a little bruise on her ankle. I got off to help and as we walked, my horse nearly fell while I led her, so we got back to the gravel road back to camp.

We put up the horses. I tried my new charger, but I couldn't get it to work. I think I will take it back and get the next one up, as well as learn more about it. 

Our private little camp was almost entirely enclosed by fencing, with small hole that was easily and temporarily fixed. I trusted the horses to stay near during daylight and put them on their high line after dark. They did well, but I can't wait to really fix the fence on our next trip.









The camp is on private land owned by a small timber company. It used to be owned by a local timber company called Medco for many years and was a log-holding pond. Local folks have been going there for many years, camping, fishing, and hunting for years. The camp we stayed in is behind locked gates and my buddy has access because he is a local logger. We are VERY lucky! 

We saw pelicans, Canadian geese, ducks, elk, deer, and fish. We also saw beaver sign, as you can see in my picture of the felled tree below. 









So last night we slept in our horse trailer (just a little alcove over the gooseneck) and it sleeted, rained and snowed. Geesh! This is how it looked this morning.

























































We came home this afternoon. It was very little riding, due to the slippery conditions, but it was still very fun! Everyone is sleeping right now, as extreme camping is exhausting.


----------



## QOS

Wow wee...loved all the pictures and video!!! Dawn, you are truly a trooper extraordinaire! 

Foxtail, so sorry about your horse slipping. Ugh...that must have been scary for the lady riding. Your extreme camping sounded like a real trip for sure. Ours was kinda like that 2 weeks ago but not cold. 

I haven't rode since then. I worked my hinney off this weekend with cakes and did go out to see Biscuit today. Beautiful weather and was so sorry not to be riding. If the dang woods would dry up I would be going by myself. Riding in the arena at the barn is ok but it is no match for riding out in the woods!! 

Biscuit's thrush is getting so much better and maybe not riding much has helped it heal even faster. Next weekend I have a cake function I have to attend on Sunday so hoping to get in a short ride Saturday after I deliver a cake down on the beach for a wedding. I miss my riding!!! I do have Memorial Day clear of cakes. I may get Hubby to haul my little LQ up to The Double Heart which is near Ebenezer and stay for a week. My former horse Red lives next door to the Double Heart and his new owner will be out of school so she should be able to ride with me. Dang...I need to pick up some miles!


----------



## 6gun Kid

6 miles today, I think that brings me to 20 for the year. I don't wanna go through 101 pages, to find out the exact mileage. LOL


----------



## Roadyy

Dawn, you surely get my vote for definition of endurance. At least in our group anyways.lol

FT, those are terrific pictures of the camp and I have a jealous. I am hoping to find a few spots like that on the property next to the farm as it borders a Bayou. 

Celeste, glad your princess did better and you all had a good ride.

6gun, don't feel bad as I am only .8 miles or so ahead of you. 


I wanted to ride Saturday after work and Sunday after church so bad because the weather was as beautiful as it gets around here. The rain moved out Saturday morning around 9 am and the sun broke through about 10 am. Temps were in the upper 60s with a light breeze. I found a JD L120 lawn tractor for sale for parts on CL and it had the same motor as my Scotts mower so I bought it for $100 Saturday after work and began the swap that night. Got home from church and took my daughter fishing with me and my cousin. No pics of all the tales.lol Got back around 3:30 and jumped back on the motor swap. Finished it and put the battery on charge around 8pm. Hoping to fire it up and cut this evening when I get home.


----------



## liltuktuk

I was able to get 5 miles in yesterday. Saturday night we got dumped on with 5 inches of wet, heavy snow. Sunday morning it was overcast, but the precipitation had stopped and there was no wind so it was actually kind of pleasant.

Amira was raring to go (guess my slow work in the arena on Saturday did not get through....). We would have gone farther, but my dog Sampson had come with us and he looked like he was about ready to just call it quits and take a nap. He's a chow chow/american staffordshire terrier mix with short legs and a really stocky body. He unfortunately inherited the chow hind legs which are very straight (picture a very post legged horse) and one of them seems to bother him every now and then. Trying to bound through the snow just wiped him right out. Once the snow melts (you know....in June) I'm hoping that tagging a long for some long and slower rides will help strengthen his legs.

No pics of the horses, but here are a couple of my loyal trail dog.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Thanks for all the kind words. The horses were the ones doing all the hard work.. we people just sat there and whined about being wet. 

I am so jealous of anybody looking at blooming trees or needing to cut grass. My yard looks like liltuktuk's now, after 6 inches of snow last night!! The wind is howling like mad, so won't be getting Sultan out today. 

FT, that campsite looks fantastic. I hope your next trip is a lot less exciting! Hope everyone has recovered from the fall. I have had horses slip and fall while on trail and seen it happen to others - always very scary even if everyone is physically fine afterwards.


----------



## Roadyy

I am planning a ride for tomorrow after work. Today will be filled with mower time and Wednesday night I spend at church with my daughter and the teen group. We leave out early Thursday morning for Nashville t spend 4 days for the teen competitions. We will leave out Sunday morning coming back home and should be here around 3-4pm. Hoping the weather is beautiful next week to as I can get some riding in around here before moving the horses to the farm.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

Phantom, I was whining just because it was raining and storming while we were in camp, never mind riding! You are one tough cookie! All that crazy winter weather developed your strength
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phantomhorse13

There is actually a term we use to describe the crazy things people do in our sport (like riding in the horrible weather or my riding 18 miles with no girth): distance-induced insanity !! :lol:


And personally, I think such things can and do occur at a variety of literal distances, as everyone has their own comfort zone.. so doesn't take riding 50 miles to make you crazy!! :wink:


----------



## Roadyy

I don't think the distance was the culprit. It was enduring being pelted with sleet and extremely cold rain that brought it out. lol

We all do things that others would consider outside the comfort zone. The diversity in riding among us is what keeps my interest peeked in this thread. If we all rode the same area then it would get very boring talking about the same tree with a knot 4 foot of the ground facing east.


----------



## tiffrmcoy

Foxtail- How fun getting to go camping!

Phantom- 50 miles that is crazy but I give you major props for it though and you did it in bad weather, Oh how I wish I had your drive and stamina!

I went on a ride yesterday with my barn owner who is a Charro and we talked a lot about the difference between our riding styles it was pretty cool to learn about the Mexican culture from him and the different training techniques that they use with horses. We went on a 5.44 mile ride down the bayou and I got a terrible sunburn that hurts like heck today and we got eaten up by mosquitoes but besides that it was a good ride beautiful sunny weather!

*65.21 miles total*


When I went to go pull my mare outta the pasture Warrior did this weird thing where she just walked over to Beebe and rested her teeth? on Beebs neck and stood there it was weird and I had no idea why she did it. Maybe she didn't want her to leave?








Waiting on the BO to get ready








On the ride






















And what horse doesn't like to enjoy a nice roll after a good long ride?


----------



## Celeste

Roadyy said:


> I don't think the distance was the culprit. It was enduring being pelted with sleet and extremely cold rain that brought it out. lol


Distance does not make you crazy. The bad weather doesn't make you crazy. Riding horses in general doesn't make you crazy. You have to already be crazy in the first place...........


----------



## Zexious

tiffrmcoy--That smile! xD 
LOVE the photos <3


----------



## gunslinger

Roadyy said:


> I am planning a ride for tomorrow after work. Today will be filled with mower time and Wednesday night I spend at church with my daughter and the teen group. We leave out early Thursday morning for Nashville t spend 4 days for the teen competitions. We will leave out Sunday morning coming back home and should be here around 3-4pm. Hoping the weather is beautiful next week to as I can get some riding in around here before moving the horses to the farm.


Well if you get a chance, head 40 miles south of Nashville to Columbia, TN and take in the annual mule day events on April 5th.


----------



## Roadyy

I wish there was time for stuff like that on this trip. I am chaperon for the boys group to help keep up with what and where they are for the events that will be going on from 8am to 9pm both Friday and Saturday. We get there Thursday afternoon and have to be at registration by 4pm then our quizzing coach has to be at her meeting by 4:45. I looked over the layout for the activities and looks like I'll be doing a lot of walking to cover ground between each of the events the boys are in.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

Roaddy and Gunslinger, we have a packing clinic in Klamath Falls (about 1 hr drive) every year in early May. I have trying to go for the last 4 years but every year something comes up. This year, it is my friends from Central Oregon coming to visit. I am happy they are coming, but once again, bummed that I am missing the packing clinic. It is just never gonna happen at this rate.


----------



## Roadyy

I hear ya on that. I just saw this on a friend of mine's FB page and thought I would share it for some of the ladies in the southeast close to me.

Scroll to the second date. Greenhead is about 45 minutes from me and 30 from the farm I leased. They will be riding in the Northwest Florida Wildlife Management Area.

Riding Schedule


----------



## Herosbud

Phantom, My Dad had an expression - "Everybody goes nuts in a different direction". My opinion is that anybody that would sit in a huge crowd and watch a football game or ten hockey players beat the heck out of one another on the ice is a little wacky. I totally enjoyed your video and I have a couple of questions - Do you alternate trotting and cantering as you go along? And about NJ - Was that in a National Forest or State Park? I don't envision NJ having that much open ground and forests. A great post and my hat is off to you. Can you imagine how crowded our trails would be if everybody liked what we liked?


----------



## phantomhorse13

Herosbud said:


> Do you alternate trotting and cantering as you go along? And about NJ - Was that in a National Forest or State Park? I don't envision NJ having that much open ground and forests.


We do alternate trotting and cantering, with even some walking (there are several small bridges to cross and they are often slippery when dry, forget in the rain). Jersey is a tough ride because the terrain is so unchanging, so we do our best to use different muscles and pay attention to things like posting diagonals and canter leads.

This spring ride takes place in the Brendon T. Byrne State Forest and the fall ride takes place in the Wharton State Forest. The whole area is commonly called "the pine barrens" and if you have ever heard of a Jersey Devil, that is the place to find one. Both parks are located in central Jersey, which is a couple hours drive from the northeastern New Jersey urban sprawl that most people associate with the state (thank god most of Jersey has no resemblance to 'jersey shore' or the 'real housewives' craziness). The pine barrens may not have the same wow-factor as mountain views, but they have a charm all their own.


----------



## QOS

I think the weather is totally crazy this year. Ugh. Dawn, sorry you are still getting snowed on!!! Sounds like the Jersey rides are a challenge! So wish I could go!!!

I did go out to ride my horse today. He was groomed and pampered a little bit and then I tacked him up and we rode in the arena. Dang....I can tell Biscuit hasn't been rode much. He was not wanting to hold his jogging, kept turning his head to the side and he kind of goes a little crooked and "off his rein". I spent the entire time making him go straight and stay on his rein. LOL he was good about side passing and leg yielding. I had worked so hard to get Biscuit in really good shape and to listen to me. Sigh....he needs a little work!

I told my barn buddy I am hoping to work with Biscuit so that I can work up to riding 15 miles at a time. LOL He is my very own physical therapist.

Here is a picture of my therapy horse with his tongue hanging out!


----------



## AnitaAnne

AlabamaBelle & I met up at a friend's property to ride today. It was beautiful out...sunny and 75 degrees!!! 

The property is 100 acres +/- and it is so nice and green right now, just beautiful! We looped the property a few times, and had a little mini race around a couple of pastures. Chivas tried but he just couldn't beat the speedy Peanut, AlabamaBelle's handsome, chestnut, 17 yr old Racking gelding. Our top racking speed was 9.5 mph, not too shabby 

We also found a little trail around the property, with horse eating puddles (at least Chivas thought so, Peanut just walked right in). Several trails cut off from the loop through the forest, but we didn't know who owned the trails so we stuck close. Turns out the surrounding land is the Talladega National Forest, but according to my friend, horses aren't allowed in that area. I sure hope I can keep Chivas off those trails...sometimes he is just hard to control :wink:

I was tired after working all night, plus getting a late start, so we only rode for 5.1 miles ave 3.8 mph. We did a lot of walking and talking. :wink:

picture heavy post to follow:


----------



## AnitaAnne

1-Oreo's Girl style selfie
2-Peanut meets the minis
3-AlabamaBelle can't resist a pat on those cute fuzzy faces
4-The trail around the property, about 1.5 miles
5-Chivas & Peanut have a chat
6-Chivas ignors the minis, choosing instead to focus on his trailer


----------



## AlabamaBelle

AnitaAnne said:


> AlabamaBelle & I met up at a friend's property to ride today. It was beautiful out...sunny and 75 degrees!!!
> 
> picture heavy post to follow:


I had a blast! Would love to do it again 

Not the best pics; I don't have a smart phone lol


----------



## Roux

*EnduranceLover6 –* Its been between 60 and 70 here all week. Today no wind but this Sat and Sun we had wind 20-30 mph with gusts twice that… yuck…

*Phantom* – I will echo every one else… That is the definition of Enduance. BTW I can’ believe how calmly your horses are standing under that red tent, when I can get Roux to that- that will be the day!!

*Foxtail* – I want to go horse camping again, I haven’t been in years. I am tenitivly planning a trip in July but haven’t figured out the details yet. I can’t believe you stuck it out with that horrible weather too. We have some touch gals on this thread! 
I have had a horse slip and fall on me. We were crossing an asphault road and he slipped after his back legs went out from under him. Luckilly I felt it coming and got my foot out of the stirrup and my leg mostly out of the way and I wasn’t hurt, my horse scrapped the skin off his back leg but it was a surface wound and he was ok too- It was scary though and has made me wary of asphalt road crossings.  

*QQS*- Love the pic of the Biscut, he is so handsome! 

*AlabamaBelle and AnitaAnne –* great pictures! It really looks like summer there!!

*** *** *** *** *** 

I had a GREAT ride today! 70 degs and sunny!
 Did 14.95 miles in 3hrs 45 min. I was riding with my old friend from highschool and we had a blast. We loped and loped the horses - you could really tell they were having a blast too. 



Roux was perfect today- no issues, as is usually the case when Gus is with him. So hopefully this keeps building up his confidence. 



We went up that new trailhead I found a few weeks ago. We had to turn around before we got to the end... if there is an end... because we were running out of daylight. When we have a few more hours we are going to keep going and see if we can get to the county line. 



To get on this new trail you have to walk the horses under a tunnel under a highway - both horses did that like a champ but we decided to get off and walk them just in case they reared (its not a particularly high tunnel) and especially since neither of us had on a helmet. Once you have done that it is mostly wide open mesa, you can stay on the washout (for some great galloping) or ride up and down the hills on the sides (super good conditioning opportunity). All in all it was spectacular and so much fun to ride with an old friend and catch up!


----------



## jamesqf

Herosbud said:


> My opinion is that anybody that would sit in a huge crowd and watch a football game or ten hockey players beat the heck out of one another on the ice is a little wacky.


Replace "a little" with "really", and add "or sit in front of a TV watching", and I'll agree


----------



## liltuktuk

Yesterday was wonderful out. High 40's, no wind, and lots of sun. This is what spring in WNY is supposed to be!

I did 7 miles with Amira and my friend and her gelding. We did a lot of trotting and cantering.

Amira did pretty well. She did slam on the brakes while cantering because there was a small pothole in the road that was darker than the rest of the road and was obviously a giant hole that she would fall into and then the wolves would get her. :shock: It wouldn't have been too bad except for my friend wasn't too far behind me and Amira stopped so fast her gelding ran right up her butt.

Then she was fine after that, we were working on getting my friends gelding to extend his trot so he could keep up with Amira's trot. All of his former training is as a reiner, so he sees no reason for an extended trot.

Then on the way back Amira kept jumping at stupid little things and got herself all wound up with her head stuck up in the air . Not sure what happened, she was fine for the first 45 minutes of the ride and then the last 15 she was just hyped up and wouldn't put her "gosh darn head down because you're not a stinkin' giraffe!!!" Yep...the neighbors probably think I'm crazy watching me ride by grumbling at my horse. :lol:

But other than that it was a nice ride. It was nice not to need a bunch of layers to keep warm! And I got to try out Amira's new Easyboot Gloves. They worked great! One popped off when we were on the way back, but it was when Amira was being goofy and she stepped on herself. And the gator stayed attached so I just got off and popped the boot back on and away we went.

Today is supposed to be in the 60's! :happydance:
Hoping to go ride at the nearby state park.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Roux said:


> *EnduranceLover6 –* Its been between 60 and 70 here all week. Today no wind but this Sat and Sun we had wind 20-30 mph with gusts twice that… yuck…


I am still extremely jealous! Today's forecast says a high of 45! Megan & I are headed out riding this afternoon...so excited! Will have some more pictures for you...course they will still have snow in them but for us this is Spring :lol:


----------



## phantomhorse13

Roux said:


>



OMG, this makes me drool with jealousy.

While the snow is just about melted (its 48 and sunny, woohoo!), what is left is a mudbog. Remind me of this when it's the middle of summer, is 110, and hasn't rained in weeks..


----------



## Roadyy

I may steal my wife's phone to take pics with this evening. My phone pics suck when any movement is involved. A good friend co-worker is coming this evening to ride with me. I told him if he wasn't at the gate by 5:30 then he would likely miss me. If he shows up then I'll have him ride Doc while I ride Little Man again. They are the faster walkers and should be able to cover some ground. Trusty will get his pace up, but you have to really want it or he will quickly drop back to a crawl.


----------



## Roux

More like three or four months with no rain... at least if this year gets as bad as last. Then we get flooding. 

But I wouldn't trade for snow slush and freezing winter just the same.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Oreos Girl

Gee I feel honored, I don't think I have had an action named after me before.


----------



## Roadyy

Oreos Girl said:


> Gee I feel honored, I don't think I have had an action named after me before.


Should we just referred to those pics as an Oreo Self photo? 
OSP for short. I think it will go viral and you will be famous. I'll try to get a couple of OSP's this evening.


----------



## Oreos Girl

Thanks Roadyy

I left work early this afternoon to come home and ride with my neighbor. He doesn't have a lot of trail experience but is pretty good. I tried the same trail that I tried last Sat. to see where I got lost. I figured it out and we didn't get lost that time. My neighbor said that he had never been on terrain that challenging before because you go up and down a valley. For flat Georgia is quite steep. Freddy the wonder trail dog flushed some quail out and Fiddler tried to bolt but I got a one rein on him in the second stride to stop him. We went sideways for a couple of steps but it worked. 

So it was 3.8 miles today for a total of 61.7 for the year.


----------



## evilamc

Looks like almost everyones been finally having decent weather and getting some nice rides in! YAY! Roux, thats great that hes doing better! Maybe all he needed was a nice trail buddy to get his confidence up  Hope you get to keep riding with Gus! Your guys selfies are so cute, looks like you had a blast! I need to find someone to ride with. I'm glad I started just going out alone....otherwise we'd still be stuck doing ringwork all the time and a trail ride every couple months...but it does get lonely at times  Someone come visit DC and ride with me? You can go do silly touristy things and see the capitol!

We had a great ride! After having 3 days of non stop rain, then winds 20-30mph, we finally had a beautiful day today. Poor horse is slowly shedding out so I mostly walked. Decided to explore some and try and learn a new trail, that was fun! We saw a few families of deer, OMG the babies were sooooooooooooooo cute! I should of got a picture  Towards the end we came to a VERY scary bridge! It scared the **** out of him  Literally! LOL! It was a metal and wood bridge, so very noisy with a pretty loud stream under it. We walk up to it and he stops, stares...poops....I nudge him on and he slowllllly goes on. It was soooo loud! I could feel him tensing up but he made it across, whew! I think it it was much longer he wouldn't of been able to handle it lol! I'm sure he'll be fine with it next time since he didn't die on it today. First time I've ever seen him be so nervous about a bridge though. As soon as we were over it he found grass asap and had to munch haha. I was nice and let him have some grass in the big field, we have NO grass in his paddock, just a mud/dirt pit. While we were walking home, we had to go through a giant puddle...of course he decides to play in it...then I felt him start to go down and I was like OH NO YOU DONT! Lol I kicked him on so fast! The dork was about to lay down in a freaking PUDDLE! Only my horse. <3 him.

So according to my gps....we did 9.5 miles....I'm pretty sure that's not right though because it shows that we went off on another trail? Not sure what happened...I'm going to say we did about 6.5 miles. Like the area off to the right, with the 6...I'm quite certain we did not go there lol! We never crossed the road to go over there...So weird.

So 6.5 miles, 66.51 for the year! I tried to ride a little farther today to make up for not riding all weekend  Ugh I need to get him shed out! I think I'm going to try using a ferminator from work on him.....theyre amazing on dogs.


----------



## Herosbud

Good for you Evil - I am glad that you are going out on your own. Sometimes its nice to listen to your own thoughts. Be careful in those puddles they can go down quicker than you expect. One time I was riding in a spring snowfall - My horse was shedding and itching I guess and all of a sudden he went down like he had been shot and I barely got my leg out from under him.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

It was beautiful in Vermont today...I think I can finally say that Spring has begun! Rode 5.34 miles today with Megan, and met up with another one of my boarders on the way home...so ended up being a very fun ride! 








Total = *61.58 *


----------



## AnitaAnne

I so wanted to go back out to that farm again today! I wonder how often we can go there before we wear out our welcome?? I want to "accidently" follow some of those forest trails and see where they go...

AlabamaBelle, let me know when you are free again, I have to show you the trails at Warden Station!

Evil you are a great storyteller! Sounds like a very scary bridge. But how do you get the map of where you went? I am sure my GPS must be able to do this too, but I don't know how :-( 

And what is a ferminator?? Sounds like something to make beer with...


----------



## evilamc

I use an app on my iphone called endomondo to track my rides, and then people I have as friends can track me too if something were to happen. Its free! So if you have a smart phone its great to have! I just opened up the map of what I did and took a screen shot of it with my phone 

A fuminator (I'm bad at life and spelt it wrong before WHOOPS) is this:








They're amazing for shedding out the undercoat on short haired dogs/dogs that have a coat that you could hand strip. I think I'm going to try it on Dexter to see how well it works on horses lol. Its kinda like a small razor, like a shedding blade....but works like 10x better.


----------



## Roux

Got in a ride with my mom today - we lost track of time and ended up riding partway back in the dark. I told my mom that if she even thought Gus was maybe going to try to turn back home to correct him with her heels and not give him an inch. We she literally did and it was so great. I think they had a break through. 

I am happy to report that Roux was also a great horse today with no reportable incidence. Hopefully the trail buddy thing will keep building confidence!

Today's Ride: 5.36 miles
Total for the Year: 130.39!!!


----------



## QOS

Dang...I can't see the freaking pictures! I will have to try again tomorrow.

The fuminator whatchamacallit works like the bombdiggity on horses. My barn manager has one and I have used it on Biscuit. He doesn't have that much hair this year so I haven't used it on him lately. Did the first two springs I had him and OMG it would really pull the hair out and help slick him off!


----------



## Roadyy

I will be back later this morning to respond, but wanted to make sure I posted this video while I had access to it from the tablet. We got 4.74 miles in on this ride. Just after we turned around he decided to lay down. The water was nearly to my boots when he was standing. I was able to keep him from rolling and got him to stand back up with me on the saddle. bbl..


----------



## evilamc

Well I just got a great wake up call. Our business got broken into AGAIN. Someone broke in last week, stole 400-500 worth. Now they broke in again! Nothing up there to take this time it's a fuxkin dog grooming shop!!! Sorry just ****ed.

Hope everyone else has a better day and great rides
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy

Ok, have a few minutes to back read and it seems I was not the only one who had encounters with down horses. He went down like he was shot as gunslinger mentioned about his horse. He put his head down and I thought he was just smelling the water again and wham we were on the side. I stayed standing with foot in stirrup and keeping pressure on the rein as he actually wanted to roll. His head was almost under water and the idjit wanted to roll. lol

25.54 miles total


Evilamc, that was a great description of your ride and I could picture the bridge and him blowing at it. 

Sounds like most everyone is getting out there for rides now as the weather is trying to break for all.

I didn't get any OSP's as we were late pulling out thanks to my grandson wanting to ride on his horse before I left. Little Man was gotten for him. I forgot to snatch dw's phone and it was well into the dark when we got back. At one point Little Man got spooked and turned sideways on the road to show me two little kids(10-12 years old) riding up behind us quickly. I had to warn them off from riding up on us from behind like that to keep from becoming a field goal attempt.

Not sure if you can see in the video, but we were wearing reflective vests as I knew were going to be well after dark getting home. I made sure to get a decent ride in since I wouldn't be able to ride again til next week then the move will be the following weekend.


----------



## liltuktuk

We were able to make it to the nearby state park yesterday. Man was it sloppy though! Did another 7 miles, but didn't get to go at the pace I was hoping for due to all the mud. The horses were just slipping everywhere. Amira was much calmer today so it was a very nice ride. Mid-60s, sun was shining, just beautiful.

107 miles so far for the year!


----------



## Herosbud

Great pictures and stories!
Roady, I liked your video.
Anita, Beer! did you say beer!


----------



## Roadyy

Just realized I referenced the wrong person. Herosbud mentioned their horse going down like it was shot, not gunslinger. Sorry about that.


----------



## any

02.04.2014 - 10km; total: 275km


----------



## Roux

Haha that last picture! So cute, Gus makes faces like that too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy

We get back from rides and Little Man looks like he just ran a 10K marathon. Hangs his head almost to the ground and just stands there waiting for you to get all the tack off and put him out to pasture. Then he is full of spirit again.


----------



## evilamc

Ha roadyy that's how dexter is too! Even if we just do light ring work he acts like he's dead after, can't move. So dramatic!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy

This was from the ride before this one and his head was even further down when we got back last night. lol Now when I ran the water hose over his sides and belly, he stretched his back legs out and stuck his head straight out and turned his head while quivering his upper lip. Was hilarious to see how much he enjoyed that wash down. lol
You can see there is no sweat on him as he didn't get worked hard on the ride even the distance was less than strenuous than what would cause sweat for him.lol hmmm maybe he is more fit than expected and needs harder rides to get him really fit.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Herosbud said:


> Great pictures and stories!
> Roady, I liked your video.
> Anita, Beer! did you say beer!


Me? Beer? Well, Evil did say something about ferment...or something...didn't know it was a fancy tool for pampered pets...I thought she was cooking up something


----------



## AnitaAnne

evilamc said:


> Well I just got a great wake up call. Our business got broken into AGAIN. Someone broke in last week, stole 400-500 worth. Now they broke in again! Nothing up there to take this time it's a fuxkin dog grooming shop!!! Sorry just ****ed.
> 
> Hope everyone else has a better day and great rides
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That is weird and maddening, hope the perps are caught (and fermenated).


----------



## RhondaLynn

When I am riding my Maci, she moans and groans, huffing like she can't breath good. At first I thought she had her girth on too tight.. NOPE.. she is just a DRAMA QUEEN. She want me to think she can't breath!! She is funny!


Rhonda


----------



## greentree

WHEW!!! I think I am caught up..... LOVED everybody's pictures! I have been popping in and out. I am TRYING to spend less time on the ipad, more time with the plants and horses! Love y'all, but you know.....

Daylight savings time kills me. We don't eat dinner till 9, then I just CRASH. 

We had quite the rainstorm last night! LOTS of lightening, so the grass grew about 3 inches. This morning, everything is green. 

Roadyy, have a safe trip to Nashvegas!!

Nancy


----------



## liltuktuk

Another ride last night! I am loving this weather. We only did about 3 miles as I wanted a relaxed easy ride....but of course when I want to relax Amira wants to be a witch and my dog tries to give me a heart attack.

Due to some unforeseen circumstances, the ponies didn't get fed at normal times yesterday so they were a bit grouchy. So I was ponying Maverick and first he stopped at an old moldy bale of hay in the middle of a field and refused to move, so I had to get off and get after him. Then Amira apparently had a personal bubble the size of Kansas yesterday and did not want Maverick anywhere near her which makes ponying...interesting to say the least. She kept biting at him and kicking at him and I was threatening to turn her into glue. So my friend ended up taking Maverick with her horse so I could give Amira an attitude adjustment, and things settled down.

Then when we were coming up to a road crossing Sampson (my pup) decided that he wasn't going to "WAIT" when I told him to and ran out into the rode...with a car coming...I near about died. Luckily he escaped death, but after that he seemed in quite the hurry to get home. He's been cooped up for a few days due to a leg injury so he must have been feeling good because he was running all over the place like crazy. Usually he just tags along behind or next to the horses.

I'm not sure what got into everyone yesterday, but cheese and rice they were crazy!

Amira's punishment was dinner (the poor starved thing...) and Sampson got a bath because he was a muddy muddy mess. The inside of my truck will never look the same because of him.

Here's a pic of a relatively calm point during the ride...


----------



## phantomhorse13

liltuktuk said:


> Then when we were coming up to a road crossing Sampson (my pup) decided that he wasn't going to "WAIT" when I told him to and ran out into the rode...with a car coming...I near about died. Luckily he escaped death, but after that he seemed in quite the hurry to get home.


Must be something in the air! The last time I got Sultan out, I tried to take Mia along. Normally she is really good about "heeling" to the horse and listening. Well apparently her nose not her brain was in charge this last ride, as she wanted to do nothing but stop and smell and not pay any attention to me at all. We didn't even make it a half mile before I turned around and took her back to the house, for fear of her not paying attention when we got near the road.

Silly critters!!


----------



## Roadyy

We are safe and sound in Nashville. Hope everyone has a great weekend. Here is the view from our balcony.


----------



## Oreos Girl

Nice, I grew up just East of Nashville. Is that the Opry Land Hotel? I don't think so but I thought I would ask.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Didn't exactly ride today, but did get Gamer out. I figured I would take advantage of the endless melting/sogginess and teach her that water is not deadly. She is normally very careful to slow-motion jump over anything that might even resemble a puddle. Went down to the bottom of the neighbor's field and found a nice creek to cross.

I was very pleased that it only took a single attempt to ask her to walk into/across the water a step at a time, with no tap dancing or panicky head flinging! After that first time, she barely even hesitated.






Luckily she is so food motivated.. the grass growing along the creek was MUCH more interesting than the horse-eating water! :lol:


----------



## QOS

evilamc - so sorry about the break in. That just bites. I work hard for my equipment and I dang sure don't want anyone taking it. :evil:

Biscuit will drop in water if you don't pay attention. He had done it with other people - once the first time I remember even seeing him and Esther was riding him and then this past summer before I could ride again, he rolled with a friend of mine in my brand new saddle. :shock:

He has dropped like he wanted to roll with me on New Years Eve 2 years ago. It was 80° and he had a long coat on. He was hot and sweaty! Dang, I thought he was colicing but he was just wanting to roll to cool off.

Any - loved the pictures. Roady, loved the video. Dawn - Gamer is such a cutie. Glad she is crossing water.

I spent the day in the hospital. Hubby had a delicate surgery today. Ugh. We had to be there at 10. Surgery was supposed to be 12 but didn't start til 2:00 PM. I didn't see him til 4:30 PM. They decided to keep him over night. I have wedding cakes and wasn't expecting that so poor guy is there by himself. He didn't want me sleeping up there because he said my back would not be happy about it. It wasn't happy about sitting in those dinky chairs from 10 to 8PM either. I will go get him in the morning hopefully. Got cakes in the oven right now and have other stuff to do to make sure my bride is thrilled!


----------



## Roux

QQS - I hope your husband recovers quickly and you have an uneventful night of baking and decorating. You guys are in my thoughts!

I would love to see one of your cakes! I didn't have a wedding cake (or a wedding) LOL, we just eloped... with the emphasis on LOPE since we went riding after a visit to the court house  I think working for/ with brides would be so difficult, my friends who got married the traditional way with weddings and cakes are legit cray cray about that stuff.


----------



## QOS

Roux thanks for the good thoughts! I called Barry around 9:30 PM but dang, I woke him up. He is going to be off of work 3-4 weeks I believe. He needed it. He has been so stressed from a super stressful job and being sick and in pain. 

You can take a look at my FaceBook page at Cakes So Special by Denise Talbot or my webpage at www dot cakessospecial dot com My new stuff is on Face Book. I love making cakes for brides and for special occasions but this past year has really been rough. I told Barry I would quit for a year until I was able to walk better if it wasn't for my horses! That is what supports my boys and I am not giving them up for any reason!!! They make me laugh when they coming flying across the pasture for a treat. Yep...love my boys!!!


----------



## Roux

WOW I just checked out your FB page! You should have your own TV show, your cakes are so amazing!


----------



## Roadyy

Evil, I hate your business was broken into. Hopefully you can recover. 

Dawn, looks like no bog deal in that video. 

Denise, I hope he recovers well and you were able to get rest over night and get all the cakes and delights done for the bride.


Not the opry. It is the Sheraton over the air port off felsier.(sp?)


----------



## greentree

Roadyy, did some basketball fanatic schedule your trip?? I am glad you all made it safely. Now, I pray the weather clears for you. I would recommend a trip to Jack Daniels....church, kids, never mind. Sounds like your itinerary is full anyway. Will you get to go downtown? 

Denise, hopefully the rest will be good medicine! I need to go look at your cakes....you took all the calories off the pictures, right? 

Dawn, that is SO cute! I need to do the same thing with Spirit....he thinks the "family jewels" need extreme protection!!

Our wedding was in November, and typical for Texas, it was 90, and pouring rain on Friday, then a cold front Saturday morning, and by Saturday afternoon set-up, the lady who made my cake was trying to prop up the layers!! It still leans in the pictures!
It was supposed to have fresh flowers on it, but they were too heavy, and were pulling it over.

Looks like the rain is moving out here, finally. Maybe I can get a ride in up at the cave this weekend. I want to catch the wild Rhododendrons in bloom this year. Gosh, that sounds so nerdy!!

Nancy


----------



## liltuktuk

QOS said:


> You can take a look at my FaceBook page at Cakes So Special by Denise Talbot or my webpage at www dot cakessospecial dot com My new stuff is on Face Book. I love making cakes for brides and for special occasions but this past year has really been rough. I told Barry I would quit for a year until I was able to walk better if it wasn't for my horses! That is what supports my boys and I am not giving them up for any reason!!! They make me laugh when they coming flying across the pasture for a treat. Yep...love my boys!!!


Wow, those are gorgeous gorgeous cakes. You are very talented.

......and now I want some cake.....


----------



## Oreos Girl

Evilmac, sorry about the breakin. It seems like they find one business and keep coming back until something drastic is done like the owner sleeping there or a dog being let loose in the place over night.

Denise, those are awesome cakes. You are very talented.


----------



## evilamc

Luckily we didn't lose much from the break ins. We now have a security system and are going to get cameras too. The thieves are idiots and don't realize how much our equipment is worth ha! They also left the $10 in our tip jar both times. He's such a smart guy.

Denise...I just saw your cakes on facebook....those are edible?! My god they are works of art! I'd like cry when I cut into it!!!


----------



## Celeste

Denise, you are such a wonderful artist!


----------



## Roadyy

Only downtown trip we made was yesterday evening before the opening orientation where they had live music and speakers. We were planning on all coming back to our room to watch Ultimate Gift on YouTube and needed external speakers in order for everyone to hear as the tablet speakers aren't. Pastor brought up a Walmart and when we got to the one he picked, it was a Walmart market place... a grocery store. As we took off for the campus we stopped at a rite aid and I grabbed a set real quick that turned out to only work on iPads and cell phones. Go figure.


I got wind burnt today while watching the boys at soccer and ultimate Frisbee.


Oh, I highly recommend all of you to watch both the movies. Ultimate Gift then follow it with Ultimate Life.


----------



## Roux

I spent half the day with the horses today- it was soo nice 

First I trimmed Gus's hoofs then rode Gus in the arena for a while and then when my mom got off work she joined me for a trail ride.

I am happy to report that Roux had no problems on the trail today and we all had a great time!

*Today's Ride: 7.4 miles
Total: 137.79*


----------



## greentree

I just woke up to a horrible email.... my friend's electric gate got jammed open, and her Morgan got out and was hit by an 18-wheeler. They live ON 290, just east of Brenham, across from South Texas Tack. His name was King (ironically, ...of the Road), a lovely chestnut gelding. He perfectly matched my Mennonite Morgan. I drove him in a pair with my Penny at a few shows, and we had a lovely time. 
So sad.

Nancy


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

Nancy, I am so sorry for your friend's loss, and yours. I am always worried about our babies getting out on the road, as people drive very fast.

EvilMC, people suck! When we had our business last year, a drunk guy fell through our window early one Sunday morning. Not only did we have to rush down to town in the middle of the night, but had to buy a huge new window. Of course, he was liable for the replacement, and the court ordered him to pay, but did he every pay? No. It was our $1200 loss.

Denise, I looked at your FB page. I love the peacock cakes, the flowers, the bows and ribbons. You are very talented! Wow! I hope you DH feels better and gets a good rest too. Sounds like it is about time for him...

Roux, I love your pictures! I am jealous you got to spend so much time with your horses. I have been finishing up on schoolwork for some classes and I wanted to be completely done by yesterday. I have about 3 more pages of writing to do, and then I am done! But that means I have had no time this week for more than quick stuff. But from now on, look out!

Roaddy, I miss spending time with my kids, now that they are all grown and gone. Enjoy the craziness! 

Dawn, I'm glad I am not the only one dealing with crazy spring stuff! Our group is full of pi** & vinegar, as my old rancher friend used to say. 

liltuk, your pictures make me want to trailer out for a ride so badly, but the rain just keeps coming here. Today should be the last day. Last weekends fall has made me much more cautious about slick footing, so I am waiting.

Any, love your pics too! 

This weekend is a lot of chores: picking up rocks in pasture, fixing fences AGAIN, building a rock wall, pruning the fruit trees, spraying for weeds, fixing fences AGAIN! 

Hopefully, Sunday is dry enough for a little riding. Happy Weekend!


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> I just woke up to a horrible email.... my friend's electric gate got jammed open, and her Morgan got out and was hit by an 18-wheeler. They live ON 290, just east of Brenham, across from South Texas Tack. His name was King (ironically, ...of the Road), a lovely chestnut gelding. He perfectly matched my Mennonite Morgan. I drove him in a pair with my Penny at a few shows, and we had a lovely time.
> So sad.
> 
> Nancy


So sorry to hear this, he sounds like he was a lovely horse. Dam*it.


----------



## Celeste

Nancy, I am so sorry to hear about your friend's horse.


----------



## Celeste

I took my girl for a little solo ride. We totaled 0.71 miles. She hesitated a few times. I had a crop with me. I’ve never ridden her with a crop before. There is no doubt that her trainer used one. I barely tapped her with it and she suddenly remembered that she was a big girl and could go off by herself. She was a little high headed, but she really did well overall. I think that solo rides are what she needs. It’s a good thing because I always seem to wear out the enthusiasm of my riding partners. I am hoping that I can start taking her out some on work days when I am not too tired. 

*85.41 total*


----------



## Oreos Girl

Nancy sorry for friend's loss.

Today a equine therapy in a small town about half way between Celeste and I had a benefit ride up at an ATV and 4 wheeler place in Butler. I had heard the trails were bad because of ruts but we didn't find that at all. Got there about 10:30 and saddled up. There had been a group trail ride that had left at 10 so we went exploring out on our own. Came back in time for lunch which they gave us as part of the ride fee. They were doing another group ride at 2 so we hung around. Oreo has been known to kick out at other horses so we were going to ride in the back. It turns out Fiddler doesn't like big group rides especially if he is in the back. We did lots of spins, some fake rearing, some sideways cantering. Donna and I decided that maybe we would just go off on our own again. So we turned around and headed down another trail. I figured that we would probably end up having to backtrack back to the trailer but we found a nice little loop completely by luck both times. They had no maps of the area. It is 2000 acres with lots of trails since it is used for ATV's. We rode 3.5 miles on the first loop and 4.3 miles in the afternoon for a total 7.9 miles. I now have 69.6 miles for the year. Unfortunately no pics as I pulled my camera out and it said battery exhausted.


----------



## Celeste

Where was the ride? Closer to Butler or to Thomaston?


----------



## Oreos Girl

Butler, it was at the Taylor County Boondocks just off 96.


----------



## QOS

OMG I am so sorry about your friend's horse. That just made me physically ill. Our horses are boarded on a pretty busy somewhat industrial road with a train track across the road. Ugh...I shutter to think if they ever got out of the ranch. 

Thanks for the well wishes for hubby. He was pretty annoyed yesterday because he kept calling the nurses station for them to remove a catheter with no response. He called for 30 to 45 minutes. He was ready to get out of Dodge. He called me having a hissy so I had to drop what I was doing and haul up to the hospital. He was just a fussing and I told him to be like one of those cranky old so and so's and start hollering. :lol: By the time I got up there, he had called the main number to the hospital and said the nurses station wasn't answering the dang phone!! 

Thanks a bunch for the compliments on my cakes...I work hard so that I can keep my boys is high cotton. Here is the groom's cake I did today...thought you guys would like this....









My cousin that I ride with went to deliver it with me down at the beach...omg...this beach "cabin" was freaking amazing. Very high dollar! I need some of those dollars!

Went out later to see my boys and treat Biscuit's trushy hoof. It is looking fantastic! I am thrilled to see that the center sulcus is almost filled in!!! It looks a million times better. So thrilled. I have been treating it for 4 weeks and it has really improved. I was going to give Sarge some treats after doing Biscuit's feet but Sarge turns up his nose as if to say "pooo-yeh...your hands snenk! I am not eating a treat...no telling where those hands have been! They smell bad!" He refuses to eat out of my hand but will if I dump it in the bucket :wink: Before I treat the hoof he is fine with it but my picky little bay says no to stinky hands.


----------



## 6gun Kid

That is an amazing cake, QOS! What went through my mind first was that redfish is to small to keep!


----------



## evilamc

Beautifullllll weather today!!!!!!! Then tomorrow its supposed to rain...Thats ok hes getting his teeth done, some shoots, and feet done tomorrow she we don't need to ride  Glad everyone is having good rides! So sorry to hear about your friends horse GT  

7.44 miles today 73.95 for the year

I was planning on a shorter ride but when we got to the fork, right for short trail left for long....he insisted on going left! So I was like sure! Was a beautiful day, and ended it down at the park/marina so he could splash around some. He got surrounded by kids and was in HEAVEN. All the kids got their pictures taken with him and I had little treats they could give him lol. He loved the attention and stood like a perfect gentleman  Some days he really reminds me how lucky I am to have him!

We had to cross the scary bridge again today! This time I had to stop him so I could take a picture of it, instead of pooping he just wanted to go get it over with! He was like why are we stopppedddd lets gooooo! Then I made him walk past the giant flag and balloons a neighbor has out now, didnt phase him, probably because the wind didn't blow 



























Very scary giant tree! He was actually quite terrified walking past the roots of it, but he did it.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

4.13 mile ride today with Megan...whoop whoop!!! 

Sunshine







Meg & Annie


----------



## Celeste

It has rained all day here. Tomorrow is work and it is supposed to rain again anyway. Rain, rain, rain. At least the grass is growing.


----------



## evilamc

Whatttt you still have snow?! Craziness. Looks like you had fun though 

Celeste we had all that rain during the week! Probably more this week  technically I could just ride in the rain if it's not thunderstorm...but mud is annoying haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## frlsgirl

I took Ana for a 2.5 hour trail ride Friday. I don't know how far we went because we just followed the man made trails around the property. It was our first time trail riding with another horse/rider. Ana did ok but she always wanted to be in the lead and the other horse had a hard time keeping up with her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnduranceLover6

evilamc said:


> Whatttt you still have snow?! Craziness. Looks like you had fun though


At this rate we will probably have snow until May...no joke!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## liltuktuk

Saturday was a bust for riding. Threatening to sleet and 50 mph wind gusts. No thank you. The horses did get their exercise though. They busted down the gate into the small area in the barn and then busted down the double gates that lead to the outside world. My friend came home to find them dancing all over her lawn.:shock:

Thankfully no one was injured and no one went on an excellent adventure down the road or anything. So we put the gates back up and gave them all a scolding. Amira must have had something to do with one of the gates though because she's wanted nothing to do with gates since then.

Sunday was gorgeous and we rode down to the arena because my friend was supposed to be teaching a lesson. The girl never showed up and then called 45 minutes after her lesson started and said she had just woken up and was on her way, mind you this was 11:45 in the morning (who sleeps that late? and why can't I?). My friend said not to bother because it was her daughter's birthday and she couldn't hang around all day waiting for her.

So I got to work Amira and Maverick in the arena for a couple of hours. Amira was working on being light and responsive to leg and neck rein cues. Maverick started learning voice commands for his gaits, and I stuck a piece of rope in his mouth like I would a bit because he was insisting on chewing on everything anyway. Apparently he only wants things in his mouth when its his decision though. :?

Then we took the long way home so we ended up with a 3.5 mile trail ride.

Only pic from the day is Maverick laying in the hay and eating it. What a bum.


----------



## phoenix

Sunday i went on the first trail ride of they year; i had planned on a short 2 maybe 3 mile easy ride, walking and stopping, it didn't turn out like that. Phoenix was spooky and everything was new and terrifying. The cyclists were going to kill him, the huge field was going to swallow him whole and the mud was icky, at one point he thought he was auditioning for the rodeo and we went for a buck  There were a few good points but it was mostly bad. Luckily the woman i ride with had her first trail of the year 2 weeks ago and her pony was a nightmare so she was sympathetic and let me work out my horses kinks. We rode about 2 miles.

Next weekend will be better!


----------



## evilamc

Whelp, got a call last night RIGHT as I got in bed at midnight....ADT...motion detectors went off at shop. Drove over and 6 police cars were already there! Amazed they beat me there, I live right across the street! Guy was gone though, with like 30-40 bucks from register. K9 unit came and didn't really find much and a helicopter even flew around a few times! Eventful night.

Anddddd my dad put up a run in shed for my horse in his paddock Friday, well I talked to the barn owners multiple times about it everything was great...never gave me any specifications. Get a text yesterday saying she HATES it because it doesn't match! Like every building on the farm has different colored roof....and I have to paint it. Shes refusing to pay for half of it now like she originally agreed since it doesn't match the barn perfectly. So now I'm out $700 instead of $350  So glad I got a good ride yesterday, raining today so I can't ride away my frustrations!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Denise, that is the most amazing cake I have ever seen! I had to keep staring at it, it looks like a real fish...is isn't is it? Real I mean? :lol:

Evil, nice ride! Sorry u didn't catch the perp, did you get pictures? That bridge looks nice, not scary at all! 

My Chivas is terrified of big tree roots like that...I wonder if the site of roots torn out of the ground brings back memories of terrifying storms? 

Rain, bad rain this weekend, didn't get to ride at all. It rained so much my muck bucket is full of water! The one day it was possible to ride, Sat, the ground was still too muddy to do anything. And more rain in the forcast!! The horses feet are going to rot away slogging through the mud constantly. Drat. 

Someoone is coming to look at Drambuie next week, I sure hope they like him!


----------



## evilamc

No pics of the thief  police set up some cameras outside though so hopefully they will try one more time.









My run in shed! Just need to try and get something in there for better footing.









Drunk after teeth floating









He just wanted to put his head in my lap lol! So cute. Hes soooo dramatic. I told the vet he was a light weight too so she didn't even give him as much as you normally would a horse his size.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Run in shed looks nice, and sitting in plenty of mud lol! 

Poor baby, he looks pitiful.


----------



## Herosbud

Kate and I had a great ride on Saturday. Usually we ride on a week day because we have the trail to ourselves but the weatherman said Saturday was the best day so we took it. There were quite a few cyclists and even a group of Boy Scout hikers there as well. I saw some Indiana license plates so the cyclists are coming from all over to ride the Berryman Trail. They all are very polite when on the trail and our boys were just fine with all of the company. Actually I am exaggerating there because we just saw the cyclists and hikers all bunched together for about 1/2 mile of the trail. While we were saddling up a young cyclist came over and asked what we would like for him to do when we meet on the trail. A horse person got mad at him because their horse misbehaved when he came riding up on them from the rear. He said that he stopped immediately and just stood there but the horse went ballistic anyway and the rider blamed him. I told him that in my opinion he did all he could.
As you can see in the pictures the trees are entirely bare here in Missouri. Those white things on the hill is not trash but are rocks. I see that some of my riding friends here on the horseforum use the rubber boots and I often wonder how they would hold up on our flinty sharp rocks.
The little creeks were running nicely so there was plenty of water for the boys and Sophie. We ended up riding for three plus hours and rode for an even nine miles.


----------



## Herosbud

Roux, It appears that all Roux needed were some wet saddle blankets.
Greentree, That is a sad story. 
Evil, You are doing great with your solo riding it appears. Our boys are good on the trail but it remains to be seen how they will handle a bridge like that. I like your shed.
Endurance, You still have plenty of that white stuff!
I am loving my Garmin GPS but I think their website sucks!


----------



## Zexious

Herosbud--Weather sure does look nice! I'm ready for it always to be like that xD


----------



## QOS

Evilamc - gorgeous pictures. The bridge is nice!!! Sorry they didn't catch the POS that keeps breaking into your shop. Maybe you need to set a bear trap for him. :-x I like the run in shed!

EL6 - so very jealous!

Liltuktuk - Maverick is just so stinkin' cute!

Amy - it was real-real cake that is.  Hope that someone likes Drambouie!

Horsebud - those pics are so pretty! 

We had gorgeous weather today - wind was blowing some - I hope it dries up the woods. The area where the gate is on the horse's pasture was dry today. it has been a mud hole for ages. I was in a cake class all day today and will be tomorrow too, so no riding for me. I did go out to the barn when I got out of the class and put meds in Biscuit's hoof. It has majorly improved over the past 4 weeks. He is now shedding out nicely too! Hoping to ride this weekend.


----------



## liltuktuk

It's been pouring for 2 days here. All the horses are covered in wet mud. The pasture is mud, the trails are mud, the driveway is mud....just mud mud mud everywhere and I'm sick of it.


----------



## Roadyy

Wow, some great pics of trails and horses. There are a few I couldn't see on this work connection.

Denise, that Red Snapper on the ice chest cake was awesome. I will have to back track and look at the link to some of your other cakes when I get a chance. Biscuit's feet are looking like they are coming along nicely.

Grentree, very sad news to hear about the horse being hit by the truck.

Herosbud, Great trail pics and added jealousy from my end of your trails.

Sorry for the multiple break ins without a catch. If nothing else, maybe the culprit saw the cameras being installed and will be detoured from coming back again. 

I have to admit that during the drive up and back from Nashville, I kept looking off into all the hills and countrysides just thinking to myself,"Man, I would love to ride those hills and see whats on the other side."

Hope everyone is well and I will try to stay caught up from here on. This thread has gotten busy in the last weeks so it moves so much faster. Not saying it is a bad thing. In fact it is a good thing because it means people are getting out and enjoying nature with their horses.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Liltuktuk: I have to agree with Denise! Maverick is just so stinkin' cute! However do you manage to do anything with him? i would be staring at him with a stupid grin on my face while he lay around looking cute, or watching him take one of his 4 hour naps! 

Denise: it would be a crime to cut into that cake! I thought you'd been fishing:wink:

Roadyy: hope you had a great time in Nashville! Is your place waterlogged? I am planning to head your way soon with my whole crew, if my boss is willing to give me the time off...hope the weather is sunny/not too hot everyday and we can ride together


----------



## liltuktuk

AnitaAnne said:


> Liltuktuk: I have to agree with Denise! Maverick is just so stinkin' cute! However do you manage to do anything with him? i would be staring at him with a stupid grin on my face while he lay around looking cute, or watching him take one of his 4 hour naps!


Thanks! He is quite cute. The funniest part about him laying in the hay was I went to get him up so he could be ponied along for a ride and he wouldn't get up. So I put a halter on him and gave him a tug and he just flopped over on his side and looked at me like "I can't Mom...it's toooooo hard.....you can drag me." I probably could sit on him and he'd just be like "meh...as long as I have food I don't care."

It baffles my mind that he was a $300 craigslist find that 6 months ago I couldn't even touch.

I do stare at him with a stupid grin on my face quite a lot though. He's just too darn cute and he's a smart little ****** too. I'm used to Amira's "run first, think later" mentality. Maverick has a "chew on it first, then shrug and keep eating" mentality. Everything is something for him to try to put his mouth on. The fencing, the exercise ball, grooming tools, other horses, my saddle, me (which earns him a slap and then he looks so remorseful he gets a snuggle), the sled we drag the hay out on (which he also likes to stand on), the barn cats....


----------



## Roadyy

Anita, give me a little notice when you and the crew come and we will see what we can do. Hopefully I'll have the guys at the new place by the 19th. The owner is really trying hard to get his new place in Dothan ready for the horses instead of boarding them. He is going to take his peanut hay with him so I will have to get some when I get moved over there. Will need to get a stock of bedding for the stalls too.

Any ways, if it is after the 19th then we can go hit some trails on the land behind the new place. You bringing horses or just family?


----------



## Oreos Girl

I got worse than mud, I have rivers/ponds everywhere. The stupid horses were spooked yesterday because of the running water in one of the pastures when I let them out to graze. I had to walk them over to it and let them step in it before they were like ok, water.


----------



## phantomhorse13

It finally quit raining today (hey, its not snow and its above freezing, so I am not complaining), but everything is still a muddy mess. Had been hoping to get Gamer out since I had the day off work, but between the mud and the 30+mph winds, not happening. I did groom her, which lasted about 30 seconds after I turned her back out. :wink: 

Clipped Sultan today, in prep for the ride this weekend. Despite the roaring wind, he was actually a very good boy and didn't wiggle around much at all.











Forecast is for the low 60s this weekend.. can't wait!!!!!


----------



## Roadyy

No rivers or flooding here. The ground has already absorbed the moisture from the rains. I am trying to decide on riding or training this evening and it is an even battle at the moment with the upcoming move. I may just feed and leave them alone to spend the evening with the family if dw doesn't have an NYI meeting at church. I have to be at the church tomorrow for teen small group and Thursday for a board meeting. Dw mentioned something we have Friday evening and Saturday is the church Easter Egg hunt at the middle school just down the way from the church. So there won't be any riding til next week after today.

liltuk, all but one of my horses were free initial cost. I paid $500 for Trusty and have gotten my monies worth already. I've had several offers to take more horses, but I am happy with no more than 3 now. I've thought about going to 2, but will likely stay with the 3 I have.


PH, I love that flea bitten color.


----------



## QOS

I do believe that the live culture vinegar is what has really helped the center sulcus in Biscuit's hoof. I have used the triple antibiotic/athlete's foot ointment before and regular vinegar. It wasn't as drastic as this. 

It has been so wet and nasty here and that certainly didn't help. It has been fairly decent here this week and it was very windy today - gusts up to 39 mph today. Woot! I was thinking...blow blow wind - dry up my trails so I can ride again! The pasture was a nasty mud puddle at the gate and it is actually dry!!! I checked Biscuit's hoof today and it is fabulous looking. I was grinning from ear to ear. He was stumbling quiet a bit and I am sure it was because of his thush poor baby!


----------



## Roadyy

I have used the triple antibiotic/ Athlete's Foot/ vinegar concoction before to with decent results. I use a product now that the name escapes me, but is a green liquid that seals off the sulcus from moisture and bacteria to get rid of Thrush. I keep 2 bottles of it on hand as it has done amazing work on Trusty's feet when he gets it. I have tried everything to keep him thrush free, but he always seems to find a way to get it. I pick their feet twice daily, once at each feeding. Yep, I have been so aggravated with it that I pick their feet at 5am every morning and every evening, yet he still gets it. Thankfully it hasn't been as bad as when I first got him.


----------



## liltuktuk

I use a product called No Thrush and a apple cider vinegar/water/tea tree oil mixture. I use the vinegar mixture the most as I can spray it on their feet and let it soak in a bit and then they can go run through the mud again. I've found that it's a great preventative.

The No Thrush powder works really well, but its pricey and it seems a waste to put it on and then have it all come back off in the mud. I'll only put it on if I'm going for a ride where I'm using hoof boots or if they're going to be standing in the barn for a bit. Once the ground dries up (so for about a month in August) I'll be able to put it on and kick them back out to pasture no worries.


----------



## Roux

Apple Cider Vinegar is an excellent remedy for so many problems!

Foxtail - In all honesty I should make my school work more of a priority but the whole process has been quite disenchanting and I have lost my motivation for most of it.

Hero- Thanks for the support, I am still building his confidence by only taking him out with others so the real test will be a solo ride. We will just have to wait and see. 

Got a short ride in with mom and Gus yesterday.

*Yesterday: 4.71 Miles
Total: 142.5 Miles*

Spring is in the air here!


----------



## Roadyy

Hope everyone is doing well. Did anyone get to ride yesterday? I fed the boys when I got home from work then had to scarf down supper before running to the church. No ride for me tonight either as our monthly church board meeting starts at 6:30. Not sure what tomorrow has in store or the weekend for that matter.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> Anita, give me a little notice when you and the crew come and we will see what we can do. Hopefully I'll have the guys at the new place by the 19th. The owner is really trying hard to get his new place in Dothan ready for the horses instead of boarding them. He is going to take his peanut hay with him so I will have to get some when I get moved over there. Will need to get a stock of bedding for the stalls too.
> 
> Any ways, if it is after the 19th then we can go hit some trails on the land behind the new place. You bringing horses or just family?


It would be after the 19th; as it looks right now, maybe way after:evil:

I am still trying, but need to find someone to work for me on the weekend days, cause the person that was supposed to cover my shift, quit. Drat. 

I will be bringing horses, kids, dogs, maybe even guinea pig! Shifting most of the household south for a week is a huge undertaking! 

I am still trying to locate a stock trailer to borrow, cause I can't fit 3 horses in my Brenderup :-( we may have to borrow/rent a horse for my older teen. Vet is coming today to pull coggins, here goes mucho $$$


----------



## QOS

Woo Hoo Amy - I want to go. Hope it all works out for you.

I rode The Biscuit yesterday in the arena. Ugh. He was being a freaking pill. Not being hard to handle...I just couldn't get him to go into a trot. I was kicking for all my pitiful legs would kick and tapping with the crop. My legs were like spaghetti by the time I did get off. He would trot a little but not consistently. He did side pass nicely though. 

My barn manager suggested putting him in a snaffle in the arena and I am going to follow her direction. I think I will put on my spurs. I have never worn spurs with Biscuit and don't really need them MOST of the time but that may be what I need while my legs do not do the side to side motion with any strength! Look out Biscuit...spurs are on the way...they are in the tack closet at the barn.


----------



## liltuktuk

Only got about a mile in yesterday through the woods. Amira and Maverick were both being pills. Spring must be in the air.

When we out everyone back out after our ride they all took off bucking and squealing.

All the mares are in season too. So ex-stud Sly is having a ball. The old gelding xandore is just trying to stay out of the way. And Maverick is just following Sly and the girls around wondering what all the fuss is about.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnitaAnne

QOS said:


> Woo Hoo Amy - I want to go. Hope it all works out for you.
> 
> I rode The Biscuit yesterday in the arena. Ugh. He was being a freaking pill. Not being hard to handle...I just couldn't get him to go into a trot. I was kicking for all my pitiful legs would kick and tapping with the crop. My legs were like spaghetti by the time I did get off. He would trot a little but not consistently. He did side pass nicely though.
> 
> My barn manager suggested putting him in a snaffle in the arena and I am going to follow her direction. I think I will put on my spurs. I have never worn spurs with Biscuit and don't really need them MOST of the time but that may be what I need while my legs do not do the side to side motion with any strength! Look out Biscuit...spurs are on the way...they are in the tack closet at the barn.


You should come!!! I'm planning on staying at this farm Roadyy told me about. Kitty's Crossroads - Home that is near him. Planned to take a couple of day trips to Panama beach for the girls, it's only a little over an hour drive. 

Do you think Buscuit doesn't want to trot cause his feet hurt?


----------



## evilamc

Biscuit was testing you  He was like WOMAN WE RIDE TRAILS NOT ARENAS! Lol. I rode Dexter in the arena last night for the first time in months and had a hard time getting a nice trot out of him, got a decent canter for a circle or two lol!

Oo thats awesome that your going to go visit Roadyy! I hope you guys take lots of pictures!

Kinda sad, todays my birthday...26 woooo, I'm old  LOL and I didn't get to ride  I had it all planned out to leave work between 230-3 so I could get out to the barn before traffic and take my time and have a nice ride then come home to dinner...NOPEEEEEEEEEEEEE. Didn't finish grooming till 3:40  I even skipped my 10 minute morning break and my lunch break! So now I'm starving...and didn't get to see my cute pony on my birthday  The boyfriend and I are going out to a little bed and breakfest for two nights too so I wont see him till SUNDAY now if I'm lucky  WAHHHH

Well may not be on for a few days, hope everyone has beautiful spring weather this weekend and gets in some amazing rides.

One good thing about today is I'm finalizing my order for my Allegany Mountain Trail Saddle  Finally finished the fitting process lol! So tired of my aussie saddle, its a little small for me so super annoying to post the trot in!


----------



## evilamc

Also, QQS, do you have boots for Biscuit? If his not wanting to trot was partially because his feet hurt, you can try what I did...I actually made little frog pads, I bought a pack of that foam puzzle board stuff like you use in kids play room floors? Then I cut little triangles out like the size of his frog and taped them in my boots! It seemed to make him a lot comfier and it helps stimulate the frog. I need to redo mine and I can take a pic if you want. Your crafty though so I bet you wouldnt have any trouble making it


----------



## Oreos Girl

I came home to ride with my neighbor this afternoon. It was absolutely gorgeous out. The only problem is that my neighbor's saddle really doesn't fit Oreo. It is much too narrow. Oreo bit my neighbor as he as cinching up. It didn't break the skin but he is going to have a heck of a bruise. The chiropractic vet is coming out on Thursday to look at Oreo and advise me on saddle fit.

I was saw today on Julie Goodnight's page talking about the health of a horse's back and athleticism and said if a horse is able to roll completely, then the back is pretty healthy. Oreo always at least goes all the way over twice.

Oh and we rode exactly 4 miles today to bring my yearly total to 73.6 miles.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Didn't actually ride, but did get Gamer out for an in-hand training session. While the sun was shining and the temp wasn't too bad, the wind was roaring.. which had all the horses acting like fools even out in the pasture. Took Gamer almost an hour to finally settle down and find her brain, but it did eventually happen. Def was not the day to get on though!!











Tomorrow we head down to Maryland for our next ride. Weather is questionable right now.. sure hoping its not another washout. :shock:


----------



## evilamc

Ohhh where in Maryland? I never knew they had endurance stuff so close to me haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnitaAnne

Happy Birthday Evil! :clap:
Maybe Denise will post a picture of one of her fabulous cakes for you!!

26 is not old. It is a really good age, not too young, not too old!

I didn't get to ride today, even though it was beautiful.. had to clean up the property a little bit and do all my chores I skipped yesterday (well, almost all of them). Been trying to find someone to work for me, then the vet had truck problems so didn't make it this afternoon. We had beans 'n greens anyway, gotta eat cheap so I can afford our little vacation. :wink:

Gamer is so photogenic! Loved the modified blanket clip on Sultan too...you can shave straight lines too, very talented. Good luck on your ride!!


----------



## QOS

LOL No y'all. Biscuit was just being a toot. His feet aren't hurting at all. They weren't really hurting before except on rocks. 

Biscuit has a head like a rat turd as my hubby would say. It is also harder than a rock. He is gentle but can be stubborn as all get out. 

It is just that he hasn't been rode much but dang...spurs are coming out on the next ride. I know that I will just have to BARELY touch him with them and he will move!

I went to Tyrrell Park today and got out and walked onto the trails. They are drying up!!! Some wet spots and I am sure it is like that all around in places but it was also way more than dry enough to ride. I can see where people have been riding in there mud and all so they are pretty tore up. I will ask the park guy I know to run over them next week with the tractor to crush up the crusty stuff!!


----------



## QOS

Dang...I wish I was 26 again!!! Happy Birthday and congrats on that saddle. I love my Allegany. Which one did you order?


----------



## Roux

*Wild hair ride!*

Happy Birthday Evil! It sounds like you are going to have a really nice weekend! We are pretty close in age, I turned 24 a few weeks ago - but I still feel like a child most of the time :?

I have an older dog is who has developed some health problems I have added Apple Cider Vinegar to his diet, (now along with some other supplements and medicine) and I can tell a huge difference. I also put ACV in my shih tzu's water and he has no tear stain on his face any more.

Phanotm - I will try to push some New Mexico sun on towards you! It was 86 and Sunny here today!!

*** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** 

OK I am so proud and excited I feel like I am going to burst!!! This post is going to be *long* and *super braggy *but I had an amazing day  - this is like the opposite of a vent post! I am calling it my "wild hair" post because I got a wild hair for adventure today 

My afternoon class was canceled today and while I was supposed "to use the time to work on the final term paper," but instead I heard, "SADDLE UP!!!" (I have until the 25th so it should be ok 










I was planning on riding Gus because I have him entered in a barrel race and a pony express race in May, but I have been having such a good time with Roux, I figured what the heck lets try going out alone and see what happens!

I have been working with him on some reining drills from a Monte Roberts book my mom bought me a while back so I did a few of those in the arena first and then rode him out the arena, straight out of the barn and on to the dirt road. Usually I walk him to the gate since the area around the barn can be busy. He was a little stubborn leaving but it wasn't bad. 

We first rode down into the bosque, very typical ride for us but Roux was feeling his oats (in a good way) so we trotted and loped for the first 5 or so miles. It is going to be green green green here soon. We only had one issue at this point, there was a log next to the trail, a log we have seen a thousand times but today it was terrifying. Roux wanted to spin but I didn't let him then he got all jiggy walking by it. So I made him turn around and walk past it again and again and then over it. But that was it. 










Roux refused the water crossing the first time so I made him to a few circles and then he was compliant about it. Later in the ride I made him go in and out of the water over and over which he did easily. Here is a pic I took, while we were in the water.










So we did the normal route but then for some reason I thought we should try something new. So we went down the trail that leads into town. I was really thirsty so I thought we should ride to the mercantile, there is a first for everything!
A lot of the trails here have gates to prevent cars from going down and next to the gate they have a horse crossing, it is usually a box made of telephone polls and then an extra poll in the middle. It can be a challenging obstacle at first because the polls are too close together so the horse either has to short step in between each or jump the entire deal. Thankfully Roux walked over nicely. 
Then we had to cross the road. Its not a highway but it is a very busy road so we had to wait for traffic to clear. He crossed perfectly. There was a horse crossing sign there so I assumed that the dirt road on the other side was a trail or leg to a trail but it dead ended pretty quickly. I decided to take a shortcut through a parking lot (gravel) and Roux pooped in the parking lot  Luckily its sitting vacant right now but still. 

I have never ridden on this side of the main road before so I made a few navigation errors. But I found the flood control that hooked up to the west ditch system. We had to cross several more smaller roads so that was good practice. And we got to see all kinds of interesting things: a crow carrying a dead mouse, a dead raccoon, a donkey bigger than roux, sheep, two labradoodles and a bull dog, and one other horse and rider. 

From this ditch-bank I had to ride one mile down a residential road to get to the mercantile. Speed limit said 25 mph so I figured it would be ok. There was a shoulder on most of it too. It was trash day so we had to walk past what felt like an endless amount of very scary trash cans, but after the first few Roux was ok with it. There was so much heavy traffic on this road and none of the cars bothered him at all. I can't even convey how many scary thigns this road had on it and Roux was perfect. Mail boxes, trash cans, landscaping, dogs, horses, cars, trucks, trucks with trailers etc. He was amazing.

We had one incident when a couple of young steers charged the fence at us Roux bolted but didn't get too far. What an embarrassing thing for my "ranch horse" to spook at. I have worked cows off of him last fall and he did great. 

Then we made it to the mercantile. I hitched Roux to their little hitching post and went inside for a coke. This is a very special treat for me. I gave up all soda in January, since then I had a coke on Valentines Day (as a treat since I don't drink alcohol) and on my birthday. It was delicious, just as I remember. A smile and a coke make you feel goooood!

Here is Roux at the Mercantile, you can see the sign in the background:









Once I downed my delicious beverage it was on the road again. I actually poured some in my hand for Roux to lick and he liked it but it made him sneeze, which was pretty cute. We back tracked to the middle ditch bank to head home. Then I remembered the public arena! The town has this super fancy arena that anyone can use. It has nice fencing and about a dozen stalls around it. They also have barrels and poles! 

What the heck, lets go run around for a wile. So I trotted him around the barrels for a while then we loped them a few times and did the polls a few times and worked on fencing (sliding stops). I took a video to see how we looked and pulled a few stills:










Then Roux posed for his ABHA (American Barrel Horse Association) glamor shots, j/k!










There was an adorable little girl watching us so I let her pet Roux before we left. I wasn't quite sure how to get back so I made a few wrong turns but nothing eventful happened. I thought we were further out then we really were though, I asked a lady if her road would take us to the bosque and she said take the trail to the left. So I did and it took us right into llama country!!! At that point Roux either didn't notice, was too tired to care, or knew that home was close because he didn't look twice. 

This was our last pic, coming home of his pasture!










*Today: 12.56 Mile *
*Total: 155.06 Miles

*Needles to say I am beyond proud of Roux and myself, but mostly Roux. I asked a lot of him today not just distance wise but with all the things he was exposed to. But something was just telling me that we were in a good place to have a an adventure like this today and I am so glad I trusted my gut!!!
*








*


----------



## AnitaAnne

Super like button RouxGirl!! So glad you had a great ride and Roux did so well:clap:Very nice pictures too, you both look so happy.


----------



## Roadyy

That was an exciting read. Very happy for you Roux.

Evil,, Happy Birthday and hope you have a great weekend.

Denise, hope Biscuit decides to enjoy the drying trails with you on the next ride. 

I am meeting the guy at the farm some time this weekend to pay up first month rent on it then see when he will be moving his horses so I can move mine.

Also attending the Easter Egg Hunt at a middle school close to church we are sponsoring from 1-4pm tomorrow. We will start setting up games and age areas for egg hunts. We have gathered about 6000 eggs to hide for 3 age groups from 2-10 years old.


Hope everyone has an amazing weekend.


----------



## Celeste

Roux, I am so glad that your horse did well! I just had a feeling that he was going to be a good horse for you. It is so easy to give up about two rides too soon. I would say that you have arrived.


----------



## Roadyy

Hmm, that was suppose to say We will start around 11am. My thinking must have out ran my typing again.


----------



## Herosbud

Evil, Happy birthday. I can't even remember when I was twenty six!
Roux, That looked like a fun day and ride and certainly good for the horse.
My bride has a bad cold and I am fertilizing working on our fields so I am grounded for a few days.


----------



## QOS

Roux - Roux is a pretty fellow! I love Paints! Sounds like y'all had a great day. Lots of scary booboos for him to navigate. Great bomb proofing. that will certainly come in handy.



News flash everyone! I forgot to tell y'all yesterday. :lol: I made the last payment on my Brenderup!! I had financed it for 5 years and yesterday was the last one!!! It was exactly 5 years from the day I bought it and hauled it home. I love that dang trailer and am so proud of it!!! It has hauled my horses, been my "cabin" to camp in and gave me the independence to go where I wanted to go with my trusty steed!!! Now I just have to pay off The Road Runner!!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Congrats Denise! I love my Brenderup too and I remember when I finished paying for it! It is the best for ease of hauling (and sleeping lol). I just wish I could figure out how to squeeze in a 3rd horse :?

But then again, my Brenderup is an '98 model, not sure if it will need replacing soon...

I was looking at this trailer in the 14' with angled, swing dressing room wall & double doors on the back (like first picture) so I could carry 3 horses and tack or hay, but the dealer is not willing to lower the price and I am not sure I want to spend lots of $$$ on another trailer when I usually only carry 1-2 horses. 

http://www.sundownertrailer.com/assets/prodSheets/Stockmanps.pdf

I do like it though...

Very poor after visit from vet this morning :-( so glad it is only once a year...and as soon as he left I saw a big red spot on Dreamer's rt hind heel. Drat. 

Roadyy, that is a whole lot of eggs! Going to PM you the tenative dates.


----------



## Roadyy

Well, another snag. Bob called me at lunch and said his order of wooden fence post were garbage so he didn't accept them and is now going to try and throw up some T posts temporarily and he has guys working hard to get the barn finished as well as the stalls completed. 
I called and emailed the ordinance officer to inform him of this and hoping he is willing to work with me for a couple more weeks. I even offered my extra T posts and 11 gauge aluminum fence wire for him to use until he gets his permanent fencing up. Then he can just bring back the T posts, insulators and wire to me.




Anita, I like that trailer for a bumper pull design and Sundowner is suppose to be a very well built trailer.


----------



## Oreos Girl

Congratulations Roux. You are making such wonderful progress

Denise, It is such a wonderful feeling to pay something off. I did a happy dance when I paid off my truck.

Happy Birthday Evil.

Have fun Easter Egging it Roadyy.


----------



## greentree

6000 EGGS???? Y'all must have a LOT of chickens!!! Have a great time! I hope those guys don't give you a hard time about the delay, Roadyy. 

Roux, those pictures are great! I am glad he is working out for you, too.

Belated Happy Birthday, Evil!!

Denise, congratulations on paying off the Brenderup. 

AnitaAnne, you need smaller horses! You could turn that Brenderup into a slant-load!

Nancy


----------



## Roadyy

Well, I haven't heard from the ordinance officer so I got home and decided to extend the horse area up closer to the house to give them more grass to naw on until I can move them. They were all to eager to see that last strand moved so they could run for the new grass. 

Oh and the obvious truth is we have super chickens to lay that many in a short amount of time, lol 


Dw and I donated 2600 plastic eggs we ordered from oriental trading for the event.


----------



## Roux

Thank you all soo much for your encouraging words!!! Its so great to have the support!!!



> It is so easy to give up about two rides too soon.


I think you are so right!!!

After we were done at work my mom and I went for a short ride. Just at a walk to give Roux a chance to loosen up his muscles from yesterday. 

Gus decided to nearly kill himself and my mom today. I have no idea what got into him. She had dropped down into the ditch to cross and he threw a major fit and bolted into the brush. Halfway up a steep incline he was half under a thick branch which was at my moms chest. She very calmly said I am going to back him out. And she did, he backed out nicely and they were ok. But poor Gus was shaking like a leaf. Roux advantage of the commotion by sneaking bites of grass and rolling his eyes.

I think what happened is that Gus thought he was being wily and thought he would pull a fast one by turning around to go home. But his timing was really bad because he spun in the mud sunk down and freaked himself out which was compounded by getting entangled in the trees etc on the bank.

I am super proud of my mom for the way she handled it and then we rode about 3 more hours even though Gus was still acting a little squirrely. I checked him over and he was fine, no injuries or anything - just got himself worked up. She couldn't stop talking about it, this was her first real "incident" on horse back and getting into a hairy situation but you would have thought she was an old pro.

Guess Angus is auditioning for the bad pony contest :wink: 

*Today: 4.65 Mile *
*Total: 159.71 Miles*


----------



## Celeste

My friend Donna came out and rode with me today. We took the same dirt road that we usually ride and we intended to go to the end of it. When we got to the creek, there were a couple of men putting marking tape over the culvert. The dirt that covers the pipe had been washed out from all the flooding that we have had so that there was only a 6 inch layer of dirt over the pipe under the road. If we had attempted to cross it, we very likely would have gone through the thin layer and made a 10 foot drop into the creek. It almost looked normal. It looked just funny enough that they decided to get out of their truck and check it out or they would have driven off into the creek. It is a very dangerous little death trap. I am going to report it to the road department and hopefully they will fix it soon. My horse acted very polite and nice today. She was leaps and bounds better than she was last time Donna came out. I was very pleased with her today. We rode 5.4 miles.

*Total 90.81*


----------



## greentree

Super Florida Chickens! I saw those chicks at Tractor Supply, and thought it was a gimmick...they lay those multi-colored eggs, don't they? I should have gotten them.

I ACTUALLY got DH on HIS horse yesterday. We rode up in the woods, and she was SO good, so that was good for his confidence, and he is eager to go again. I rode Tootsie, and Mary rode Tina. 

Today, I planned to ride....you ALL know what happens when I PLAN??? We were going to make a "quick" run down to Nashville and look at a sprayer, and go to the plant nursery...Got off in Franklin to check on the price of a part the guy said the sprayer needed, and had a FLAT!! On the back tire that I just had repaired about a month ago. I called US Rider, and they sent a guy from GLASGOW!! That's a good hour from Franklin. Thank Goodness I was not sitting on the Interstate.

So, we got home at 7 PM, instead of noon or 1. Oh well. We got the sprayer for a good price, and had a lovely drive in the country in Tennessee. And some MORE plants to plant!!

My lovely gray mare is going to be the next Greentree Stables champion...y'all heard it here first, lol! I am training her to drive. I never would have thought she would like to drag stuff, but all the chains have not bothered her at all, so we press on!!

Nancy


----------



## QOS

so glad your mom was ok!!! 

I got in a little solo ride today. My cousin and some others were riding at 2:00 but I had to deliver wedding cakes and didn't get out there until around 3:35 PM or so. Biscuit was an angel and walked around the trails. They are 1/2 dry and 1/2 wet so I will take that.

Had a fight with an uprooted tree...I went under it because I couldn't go around the uprooted side and didn't want to step over the uprooted part in case of holes. There was a branch on the opposite side that turned out not to be floppy. I got whacked in the eye, arm and shoulder!! LOL Got a somewhat of a "mouse" on my eye!!! Not one should say I am not a tough girl!


----------



## gunslinger

Ouch....I usually carry a saw....


----------



## 6gun Kid

QOS= OWWWWWW.
If the weather holds on 1 more day Imma get my *** in the saddle. Maybe get 5 or 6 miles in.


----------



## Oreos Girl

Franklin is a pretty little area. I love to go down 231 or 31 through that area. When I was living in PA and driving home I was so tired of interstates by the time I got to Kentucky I would switch to the other highways.


----------



## QOS

gunslinger - one of my riding buddies had this cute little folding saw. I would like to go back and ride from the opposite direction and cut this part off until the parks people can get out there and cut this tree down.

Here is the offending tree from the front before I was kissed by it. I could have stepped over the root area but jeez, Biscuit and I could have fell down a dang hole and that wouldn't have been good. It had deep impressions on each side of the roots!


----------



## Roux

Celeste and QQS - you guys are having some close calls! QQS now no one will mess with you you look so tough! 

The other day when I went by the park and the public arena I overheard one of the soccer dads say to another, "Now that is so hardcore s**t!!!" It made me laugh but it's true!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree

I'm gonna send Roadyy down there to beat that tree UP!!! Glad you are OK...

Nancy


----------



## 6gun Kid

well the weather didn't wait, darn it.


----------



## greentree

Aw, sorry, 6gun....I worked the gray mare earlier, and then hitched Tootsie up and drove her. The wind is howling, but it is very warm. Supposed to snow Tuesday night. Guess I get to cover plants tomorrow. 

My greenhouse is still a skeleton, since DH decided he wanted to shore it up a bit...it IS from Harbor Freight, after all! I only have a few pots of pansies that are movable, anyway. 

Yesterday was Tootsie's birthday, it is hard to believe she is getting old, while *I* am NOT....am not am not am not!! She isn't, really, and I think she gets prettier, if that is possible. Me, on the other hand.....

Nancy


----------



## greentree

Wow, Celeste, I missed your post! That is so scary... When I was growing up, they were expanding our subdivision, and my friend Leanne was riding back where they had just laid water and sewer lines...her horse, Josh, sunk his hind end as they went across one, and the had to get heavy equipment to get him out. It was very scary! 

OK, now why can I remember EXACTLY what Josh looked like, from 45 YEARS ago???? 
I will be telling that story at the nursing home, and people will just think my dementia is getting worse......

Nancy(hey, I spelled it right!)


----------



## Oreos Girl

Fiddler knew that crossing was up to no good. Granted, he was several weeks too early. LOL


----------



## Celeste

It makes you wonder whether Fiddler was right and we were wrong. It might have already been on the way out.

DIL and I rode today. The weather was beautiful. I had a major breakthrough today. Sshabecka (AKA The Princess) led the way for about half of the ride! She has always been afraid to lead the way. Usually if she leads the way, she only does it for a little while and then she is back behind the others. She was very nervous, but she did it. We rode 4.7 miles.

*Total 95.51*


----------



## Roux

Fiddler probably did know! Some time it is so hard to tell when the horses know something we don't or when they are just being stubby! 
Case in point - last summer I was on Roux and he stopped in his tracks and refused to move forward. I of course thought he was trying to pull something over on me. I forced him on through and when we were in the thick of it, "GURRRRR." It was terrifying and he bolted, I even tore my jeans on the way out. Turns out there was a bear in the tree... I read that situation wrong!


On another note my mom called me freaking out about an hour ago. We are also getting a nasty storm - winds about 30- 40 mph and supposed to get rain too. She went to the barn to check on the horses and she found that Gus was turned out with three of the other horses but they were all going crazy. I guess they were not getting along well and were rearing kicking and fighting all with each other. Which is so weird because theses horses get turned out together every day. I guess when she was there she saw Gus rear up and he lost control and he flipped over  She called me right away, and said that Gus got right up and was not limping or lame and looked ok. She was able to catch him and he was not acting injured but she was so worried, my poor mom is a major worrier like me. She also said that Roux was rearing and bucking in his stall as were all 20 of the other horses even the ones in the barn. (Ours live out doors.) Since it is Sunday I am at home an hour and a half away from the city. I told her they are probably just upset with the weather and everything but I am going to go out before work to make sure in the morning.


----------



## liltuktuk

Well we've been having some gorgeous weather. High 70s, light breeze, the sun is shining, it's like summer. Today is supposed to get into the 80s. And then tomorrow it's going to be in the 30s and snow! :twisted: Mother nature plays some sick sick games here in Buffalo, NY.

Saturday I did 8.5 miles with Amira on the road (*126 miles for the year!*). Officially broke in her new Easyboot Gloves. I put the powerstraps on her hind boots to help them fit better. The boot on her left hind kept twisting, so next time I'm going to try some vet wrap on that hoof to see if that helps. That hoof is just a tiny bit smaller than her right hind. Other than that the boots worked great. I definitely felt like she was moving better over the pavement. I've only ever ridden her with front boots on before, and they were a tad big and she always felt a little choppy. But she felt great with her Gloves.

Sunday we went to the arena and I let Amira stretch her legs and then she got a break while I worked with Maverick. He was being quite the brat so we had a little 'come to Jesus' moment. Once he realized I wasn't going to take his crap there was much licking and chewing going on and then I rubbed on him and that was that.

Overall a wonderful weekend filled with great horses and gorgeous weather. And now back to the grind for the week...


----------



## BlooBabe

Liltuktuk, use a thick wool sock, like the kind used for hiking, instead of vet wrap. It'll wick moisture, help the fit, and help avoid any rubbing that you might get from the vet wrap shifting or bunching. I used them on Bloo and never had a problem.


----------



## evilamc

Liltuktuk, the pink (or is it purple? hard to tell lol!) powerstraps are soooo cute! You may need to put them on the front too. The V opening isn't very stretched like you should see with a good fitting glove. Try it without, but I can't stand my boots coming off so if it were me I'd throw the powerstraps on.

Roux, thats kinda a scary storm! 30-40mph winds? And I complained about our 17-20mph winds today...lol...read that you and Roux are doing great! I've always wanted to try riding to a store..I know I could ride there and back perfectly fine...its the getting back on after going in the store that always worries me. I guess its always going to be in the back of my head him coming a bronco while mounting  We've gone a year without any mounting issue too but still just have that slight fear. Did a lot of people stop and take pictures while you rode to the store? Whenever I ride along the rode people are sooo goofy "OMG ITS A HORSEE!!!!!!"

Celeste, don't you just love when you have a break through? I hope she continues to make progress!

QQS, just tell people they don't want to see the other guy, if they think your eye looks bad they should see him  haha no one has to know it was a branch.

Man I feel so far behind since I haven't been on all weekend! Thank you everyone for the birthday wishes! We had a great time at the bed and breakfest! If anyone decides to travel to VA, I def recommend checking out the Mark Addy Inn! Place next door can keep your horses she said...so if I can find someone to go wtih me I may take another weekend trip there with Dex!









Got to enjoy a live band Friday night, singing all the classics from the 60's, I loved it! Was way before my time but I love old rock songs haha.









View from our back porch! Wish I brought my dogs, they would of been in heaven!









Pretending we like eachother and taking a pic together

Hm didn't take many pics, it was a short trip, but fun. Got to relaxxxxxx.

Got out to the barn early today though because I missed Dexter! Hadn't seen him since WEDNESDAY! I tried SO hard to get off work early Thursday to get in a birthday ride but that didn't happen Then was too pooped Sunday when we got home. So went out today...spent FOREVER grooming him he was shedding like crazyyyyyyy! His roan is coming out so pretty though! Hes got a giant roan patch on his butt now LOL! My hands were sooooo dirty from brushing him.

Went on a nice long ride, ended in the water again so his boots would get cleaned off. Met a few little kids, their parents loved it and took pics of the kids with him lol. Was a great ride! Tried to do a bit more trotting then usual because we're out of shape...I'm weird and actually really enjoy just walking the trails usually...Its so relaxing and peaceful. I tried to get a little more cantering in then usual too but I have such a hard time getting him to canter for long, part of me wonders if its because my saddle makes it uncomfortable for him...and him being out of shape. Hopefully my new saddle wont take too long to make and then I can really kick his butt into shape.









Got a new saddle bag  Trying to make him less manly EVERYDAY! Haha



























Selfie. I was being lame. Never have taken a selfie while riding though so figured it was time for one









home stretchhhhhh









Taking away his mancard more. <3 him.

We went 8.36 miles today yay! 82.31 for the year.


----------



## Roadyy

Why are you posting pics of my boys roan back end??

Love the roan coming out.


----------



## phantomhorse13

This weekend, DH and I went down to Fair Hill, MD for our second AERC ride of the year. (full thread here.)

Roux, your sending of the weather worked because it was fantastic!! Sunny, 70s - best weekend we have had in months!!

I rode a friend's gelding and DH took Sultan. My friend's horses are coming off injuries, so our plan was to go nice and slow, so DH didn't ride with us as he felt Sultan could go faster. 












































At the end of the day, my friend and I finished in our planned time with happy horses! Unfortunately, Sultan took a bad step during the second loop and was pulled for lameness at the second hold. He was fine the next day (isn't that always the way)!


2014 mileage
...
03/29/14 dream 51.45 miles 9.0 mph 231.03 total miles
04/12/14 czar 50.39 miles 6.6 mph 281.42 total miles


----------



## QOS

Evilamc - I put on warpaint today to cover it up...lots of spackling to look ok enough to run errands for hubby. Here is what it looked like today with a ton of camo paint on it! 









Dawn, so jealous!!! Y'all look great! My barn manager rode in a 50 miler but had to pull her horse when Legato stepped on a stob at 17 miles and cut her heel bulb. Dang. That bites. 

I went to the barn today and was brushing Sarge when it started a monsoon. OMG it poured 1.5" of rain so fast it was flooding the arena and washrack. All 3 of us were pushed up to the wall and it was popping lightening like crazy. The temperature was dropping fast and it is 48° now with a real feel of 35°. Supposed to be around 42° in the morning with a real feel of 33°. The wind is blowing like crazy and I know my trails are now flooded again. :evil: This has been the craziest weather and I am sick of it.

I did stop at my mom's house today. I haven't been there since she passed and dang if I didn't fall in the yard. I haven't actually fallen since I had my back problem...I have pitched over but no...I flat out fell today. Ugh. Yeah...like I need that! I went to the barn then to make myself feel better! 

Hubby said he doesn't feel well enough to go camping this weekend so I am going to just go for the day Saturday. Ugh...I don't think I will ever get any miles the way it is going right now. I will live/ride vicariously through y'all!


----------



## Roux

> Roux, thats kinda a scary storm! 30-40mph winds? And I complained about our 17-20mph winds today...lol...read that you and Roux are doing great! I've always wanted to try riding to a store..I know I could ride there and back perfectly fine...its the getting back on after going in the store that always worries me. I guess its always going to be in the back of my head him coming a bronco while mounting  We've gone a year without any mounting issue too but still just have that slight fear. Did a lot of people stop and take pictures while you rode to the store? Whenever I ride along the rode people are sooo goofy "OMG ITS A HORSEE!!!!!!"


We all ways say that Kansas has nothing on New Mexico when it comes to wind. A few years ago my mom and I were in Georgia and the weatherman said to be careful because it was going to be very windy with gusts of 7mph - we both burst out laughing. 

I didn't even think about what would have happened if he went to buck when mounting in the parking lot. I did get A LOT of stares from people driving by. Roux whinnied when I went into the store and one of the employees said, "Is that a horse?!" Well dude... you are in a feed store...



> Roux, your sending of the weather worked because it was fantastic!! Sunny, 70s - best weekend we have had in months!!


I am so glad! It must have worked too well because we went from 86 on Friday to 36 today!!!

*** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** 

I drove to the barn this morning before work to check on crazy horse since my mom was so worried about him. I gave him a once over, none of his joints were swollen, hot or tender to the touch. I probed his back, spine and withers also. He didn't react flinch or anything. He is sound no limping or anything - so I am thinking he is fine but I decided that it would be best to give him a few days off in case he is soar. I texted her this picture of Gus looking svelte:









After work we went back to the barn. We turned Gus out for a while and I worked with Roux. Did some ground work with the tarp and then some roping. Got in the saddle and did some more roping but the jumps looked too inviting. So then we did some jumping, today was the first time I got Roux to consistently canter over the jumps.

I know I have multi- personality disorder when I am in the saddle. But one this is for certain when I say I have an "all around" horse I mean it. I think the should be able to do it all and all at once lol

Then I was feeling pretty fancy with Roux's performance so I tired something that we haven't ever done before.... notice something missing???



















Bareback! He didn't even notice we were doing something new. I only did a few laps around the arena without the saddle but something I will probably be practicing more of in the future.


----------



## greentree

Roux, Gus and my Billy Joe look like brothers! I'll take head shot later! The vet is coming out this morning to check him. His belly is sore, just in front of his flank, only on the left side. It has been this way, off and on, since November. 

QOS, did you use cake frosting to cover that up???? Good job. I would have poked myself in the eye with the spatula. 

Y'all don't freeze to death!

Nancy


----------



## liltuktuk

evilamc said:


> Liltuktuk, the pink (or is it purple? hard to tell lol!) powerstraps are soooo cute! You may need to put them on the front too. The V opening isn't very stretched like you should see with a good fitting glove. Try it without, but I can't stand my boots coming off so if it were me I'd throw the powerstraps on.


They're purple! The camera on my phone does weird things with colors sometimes depending on the light.

I bought powerstraps for the fronts, I was just nervous about putting them on because they seemed like such a tight fit already and were hard enough to get on. Maybe I just haven't figured out the technique. I haven't taken them through mud yet. Mostly because the mud around us is so deep and covered in water if one does come off I would probably never find it again.:shock: And I probably wouldn't even be too angry if one did come off in the mud we have, even with powerstraps, its ridiculous. I almost sucked one of my new Ariat Terrains off my feet last night filling the slow feeders. :evil:

She is due for a rasping though, so I'll be cleaning up her feet later this week and maybe I'll try to find a slightly less disgusting muddy spot to see if they come off in. I should cover them in hot pink duct tape before I do so I can find them.


----------



## Roadyy

We have been getting Denise's storm all morning. Apparently the hardest part came through while I was sleeping and put me in a deep slumber. My wife said the louder the rain got the louder my snoring got. The lightning and thunder woke up everyone else in the house from shaking the house, but not I. I have gotten my best rest sleeping during storms. It should be moving out in another hour or so bringing in the 20+mph winds for the rest of the day and the next couple of days.

My Vet is coming tomorrow afternoon around 3:30 or after to finally get the boys coggins and vaccinations done. She was so apologetic over the lack of communication and follow up.


----------



## Roadyy

liltuktuk said:


> They're purple! The camera on my phone does weird things with colors sometimes depending on the light.
> 
> I bought powerstraps for the fronts, I was just nervous about putting them on because they seemed like such a tight fit already and were hard enough to get on. Maybe I just haven't figured out the technique. I haven't taken them through mud yet. Mostly because the mud around us is so deep and covered in water if one does come off I would probably never find it again.:shock: And I probably wouldn't even be too angry if one did come off in the mud we have, even with powerstraps, its ridiculous. I almost sucked one of my new Ariat Terrains off my feet last night filling the slow feeders. :evil:
> 
> She is due for a rasping though, so I'll be cleaning up her feet later this week and maybe I'll try to find a slightly less disgusting muddy spot to see if they come off in. I should cover them in hot pink duct tape before I do so I can find them.


Tie a boat key floater to each one and then use surgical tape to tape the excess string(I'd add a foot or 16" in the case of deeper holes) to the back of the leg hair. If they come off then the float will stay at the top of the water for you to grab and pull it up out of the mud. If the mud is sticky enough to pull the boot off then that suction will be strong enough to pull the tape from the leg with little to any notice from the horse.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Denise, good job covering up your booboo, so glad the battle of the branch didn't do more damage.

Celeste very close call! Sure hope it gets repaired soon. 

Roux girl, Roux has made a complete 180 lately, all your hard work is finally paying off!! lots of wet saddle blankets are turning him into a good boy! Both your boys are very handsome.

Evil, Dexter is clearly telling you no more girly stuff! Looks like you had a great time!! 

Liltuktuk, nice boots! Did you say snow? Jeez this is the weirdest weather ever! Poor Maveric, having to go to school instead of napping...

Dawn, great pictures & video. Too bad about Sultan not finishing, maybe he wanted a nap too :wink:

It is a good news bad news day...good news is Drambuie might have a new home soon, he is to go out on a 3 week trial as a beginer lesson horse after we get some papers signed :happydance:

Bad news, it is raining and cold (it is my one day off grrrrr) and I don't know if my weekend is covered so I can take my riding vacation. I am so bummed. Even offered $$ to cover my shifts, and no word yet of any takers. Drat. :evil:


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> It is a good news bad news day...good news is Drambuie might have a new home soon, he is to go out on a 3 week trial as a beginer lesson horse after we get some papers signed :happydance:
> 
> Bad news, it is raining and cold (it is my one day off grrrrr)



Woohoo to out on trial!! Hope all goes well. Def keep us updated!

Also my only day off this week and it is monsooning rain and windy as heck. Temps will be falling all day and we are expecting !$%@ing _snow_ this evening!! :evil:


----------



## AnitaAnne

My son in Ohio called earlier today to say he went to work last night in 70 degree weather and it is now !$%@ing _snowing. _

Surely the stuff won't stick around??? We get to have 30 degree weather tonight with !$%@ing rain! Don't know which is worse...but I am thinking we are going to go straight into sizzling summer after this freeze. Jeez


----------



## Roadyy

I also have good news. I talked to the guy I'm going to be leasing the farm from and he should have his horses moved this weekend. I should have my horses there on Monday evening.
Vet will be Thursday afternoon not tomorrow. My days have run together and had me thinking today was Wednesday. Now I have to add another whole day to my wait.lol

Anita, prayers sent that Drambuie works out as a lesson horse and can find a great home at that barn.

The temps have already started falling here and is suppose to get down to 41 tonight. I think its close to 55*F now and dropping.


----------



## liltuktuk

Roadyy said:


> Tie a boat key floater to each one and then use surgical tape to tape the excess string(I'd add a foot or 16" in the case of deeper holes) to the back of the leg hair. If they come off then the float will stay at the top of the water for you to grab and pull it up out of the mud. If the mud is sticky enough to pull the boot off then that suction will be strong enough to pull the tape from the leg with little to any notice from the horse.


That's brilliant! We should patent that. Maybe we'd make millions and never have to work again! (one can dream :lol

I've decided mother nature wanted us to experience all four seasons in the span of 2 days. Yesterday morning I left for work and it was almost 80 degrees out and the sun was shining. I wore sandals and a tank top with a light sweater. By the time I left work it was drizzling and in the low 60s. By the time I got out to the barn and we fed everyone and filled the slow feeders it was in the 40/50s and pouring. This morning I woke up to mid-30s and sleet. It's now snowing and our low tonight is forecasted to be 19. :shock:

I'm pretty sure the horses aren't sure if they should be shedding or regrowing their winter coats. Everyone got their blankets back on yesterday. Unfortunately Maverick's adjustable yearling blanket had fallen off the fence into a giant poop/mud muck pile, so he is currently wearing Amira's rainsheet which is too big for him. So he's strapped in with duct tape and bailing twine. I wish I had gotten a picture. My comment to him was "let me see you get out of that one ya little ******." He has a habit of escaping from blankets and then leaving them in the nastiest, muddiest, places. :twisted: I've never seen a horse get out of a blanket without undoing any straps.:shock:


----------



## Roux

Roaddy - that is such a good tip with the boat key!!

Anita- Thanks for the kind words I am hoping a switch has flipped. Another valuable lesson in patience for me.



> Roux, Gus and my Billy Joe look like brothers! I'll take head shot later!


I thought that exact same thing in the "hoof care" post you had with the video!! I want to see a head shot. All I know about Gus is he came from Arizona - he isn't papered that I know of. 

Evil - I forgot to say I LOVE the new saddle bags!!


----------



## QOS

Amy - I hope that Drambouie works out as a lesson horse. That could be just PERFECT for him. 

I lied yesterday - the barn actually got 3" of rain - the airport is what got 1.5". I am sure everyone is sick of this cranky weather but I am with Roaddy - I slept better last night than I have in weeks. I was in a coma and slept til nearly 10 AM this morning. 

Roux - Roux is just too dang cute where it is in a saddle or bareback. I love his markings. He is very eye catching.

I went to the barn today as the barefoot trimmer was coming. He said Biscuit's hooves are coming along nicely and the center sulcus is pretty much good to go. Heels are still a little contracted and going to work on pulling that toe back. Ok..great. I put The Biscuit back in the arena where they are staying because their back fence is down. I take Sarge out and am brushing him. He looks like a matted old teddy bear.

Barn Manager starts lounging and then riding the pretty little black and white paint mare in the little arena. Biscuit starts snorting and tearing around the arena, bucking and backfiring all over the place like a cannon. I thought he would stop but nope, he kept running all over the place. Barn Manager said I think you better get him before he slips and hurts himself.

I took him out and he was just fine eating clover. I don't know if he had Happy Feet or if he was showing off for Classy the little paint mare! He is too funny.


----------



## jamesqf

QOS said:


> I lied yesterday - the barn actually got 3" of rain - the airport is what got 1.5". I am sure everyone is sick of this cranky weather...


Now wasn't it just a couple of years ago that folks in your part of the counry were complaining about the drought?


----------



## Roadyy

Glad Biscuit's frog is improving so well. Sounds like he was just showing off since he calmed right down once out of there and on the clovers.

I took turns walking each of the boys across the street the lush grass in Eddie's yard. It is just across the street and way away from his house. The boys loved it and got a good half hour each of munching.


----------



## Oreos Girl

I don't know about Denise, but here in Georgia it is either feast or famine with rain. We go several years of drought to the most extreme, then get 1 year where we get way too much.


----------



## jamesqf

I guess I see it differently, living in northern Nevada, where we generally only have varying degrees of famine. I won't complain about too much rain until stuff in the yard starts floating


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

Hey all! It's been a while since I have dropped in. Been busy with applications and interviews this week. This unemployed thing keeps me busy!

Got a nice ride in yesterday, just because I had or I was gonna cry! We did a nice 15 mile loop and all the horses did great. Our usual at the reserve with the bunkers.

Trying to keep my critters from getting to fat on the grass right now. It is really rich stuff. My little jenny and April both put on some weight, so I have to revise my grazing schedule. Dang it!

Roaddy, can't wait till you are in your new place! 

Roux, I am so happy for you that your horse is doing well. I remember when I got there with April, and it was sooooo awesome! 

Denise, you have a talent for camo, and I hope the Biscuit gets his feet all squared away soon. 

Amy, I bet Drambuie will be an awesome lesson horse. He has such a gentle eye.

And for everyone with crappy weather, well, I hope it clears up soon. We have had great weather but I have been stuck inside with visitors (ok, that was fun) and work stuff (yuck).


----------



## Oreos Girl

But James, things are floating in my yard. It typically recedes fast but my burn pile is by my pond and under water. This is the last weekend I can burn until something like October.


----------



## jamesqf

Oreos Girl said:


> This is the last weekend I can burn until something like October.


OTOH, we only had about a week of open burning this year, 'cause things dried out so fast it went straight into fire hazard weather.


----------



## Roux

We have been in drought as long as I have been alive... well actually longer. It got particularly bad last year and this year we have had .18 inches of precip. 

The problem is that when it does rain it pour so hard that it is devastating. The ground is not able to soak up the moisture, there is massive flooding and the crops (mostly alfalfa) gets ruined. If we good get one storm's worth of rain spread out over a week it would be so much better for us. But one massive storm does more damage than good and doesn't alleviate the drought at all. 

We burn alive with forest fires every year but never get national attention like Colorado or California because New Mexico is such a rural state that individual homes are threatened not large suburbs.

When summer comes round again I will post pictures of the smoke - its terrible. I also ride through a burned area of the bosque and I will see about posting some pics from there too. 

The horses have a fire emergency evacuation plan too, I REALLY hope I never have to deal with that crisis!


----------



## QOS

James - in 2012 we were in drought mode. It was so dry that there were huge cracks in the ground. Wide and deep enough that the horses stumbled in them. :shock:

It started raining in the fall of 2012 and it hasn't stopped raining in southeast Texas. Today and yesterday was gorgeous weather and I wish we could send some of our rain to central Texas. They need the rain.  I want to share with with!!


----------



## liltuktuk

Y'all can have some of my rain and mud. That I am really willing to share!

Went out for a quick ride through the woods last night. Only went about a mile. Amira was wonderful. 

Sam came with me and of course found a squirrel to chase up a tree.

And then when I got back Maverick was being a ham and begging for cookies. I can't believe how tall he's gotten! I remember when he couldn't get his head over the gate.


----------



## Roux

Adding a few more miles to the books.
Ride with my madre and Gus - *4.95 miles*
*Total: 164.66 Miles*



















There is a local trail riding event on Saturday - I am debating on going but haven't mustered up the courage to commit yet. I think the ride will be ok but it is driving the trailer alone that I am squeamish about.


----------



## tiffrmcoy

Liltuktuk- They grow up so fast don't they  but Maverick is a cutie!

I haven't been on a good ride in forever it seems like my new work schedule is crazy I hate it we're totally under staffed it sucks but then it doesn't because more hours= more money but I am just dog tired when I get home that I have no energy to ride and lately on the weekends we've been getting yucky weather it sucks but I did manage to go for a small short ride today on both my horses 1.48 miles on War and 1.51 on Beebe

*68.20 miles total*








War








Before I left for a ride on Beebe


----------



## Oreos Girl

What good is a day off from work if it is going to rain. It is going to rain so much as to cancel my plans for tomorrow because I live on a clay road and don't think I can get the trailer out tomorrow. Yes James, there is such a thing as too much rain.


----------



## Roadyy

I had the vet out yesterday and got all three utd on Coggins and Vaccines. The Coggins results will be back around Wednesday of next week so I still can't move the horses to the new place til they are shown to have a negative. Guess I am getting a great lesson is patience this month. She checked their teeth to see about the need for floating and they were in reverse of the order I thought they would be. I expected it to be Doc,Trusty then LM, but Doc had the best teeth of the three and Little Man, who is in better shape, is worse than the others. $493 for that visit and looking at nearly that to get the floating done at the next visit which she said wasn't an emergency need. Said they aren't what she considers needing immediate attention, but wouldn't put it off another year. 5-6 months at most is her longest waiting recommendation.


----------



## greentree

Lost my friend , Mike McClennan today. He was a foundation QH breeder, and drove his home bred, 1/2 FQH, 1/2 Friesian team to qualify and compete on the American team at the World Equestrian Games in 2010. I rode behind him many miles, and harnessed and hitched his horses for almost a year before the Games. While not known to be long on patience, he was VERY generous with his time if he felt like you were TRYING! He helped me start my oldest filly in exchange for the time I spent with his team.

Godspeed, my friend see you when *I* come home!

Nancy


----------



## Celeste

Nancy, I am sorry for your loss. It sounds like it was a real privilege to know him.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Sorry to hear Nancy. Real horsepeople are hard to come by. Sounds like he left quite a legacy.


----------



## Oreos Girl

Sorry for your loss Nancy.


----------



## Oreos Girl

It is official, I hate rain.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Oreos Girl said:


> It is official, I hate rain.


Ditto! I walked out of work this morning to rain, so I knew it was my day off...

It was suposed to sprinkle a little bit, scattered drizzles or something BUT instead it has been a nearly constant rain all day long! Jeez. I don't know if I will be able to get the horses loaded in the trailer either. 

I discovered today that the middle seats in the van just pop out! So nice to have a big space to throw the saddles and stuff, and be able to put them back in when needed for seating


----------



## Celeste

It is raining and raining. Oreo, if you can get your horses on a boat, you should haul out and ride. Actually the rain should be moving on out soon.


----------



## AnitaAnne

It looks beautiful this morning!! I sure hope I can keep the rig from getting stuck to load up the horses...it was so muddy at the barn yesterday, my rubber boot got sucked off twice!! I stuck a piece of wood down as a temp walkway. 

Happy Easter (tomorrow) everyone! 

BTW, I joined this motor plan USRider • Equestrian Motor Plan instead of renewing with AAA. Its the kind of thing one hopes they never need...


----------



## Roadyy

What time are you expecting to be at camp?


----------



## Oreos Girl

The only way I would be able to haul out is that my horses pull my trailer to the main road and I don't think they are that strong. If I leave my driveway, I have a clay hill on either side that all I will do is spin on.


----------



## Celeste

There is nothing but mud to ride in anyway.


----------



## Roadyy

Greentree, I just saw the loss of your neighbor and send my empathy. Hope his family is making out okay. 


Grab a hitch with AnitaAnne and head south for a week of riding. Only sand here to deal with for the most part.


----------



## AnitaAnne

I am so sorry for your loss Nancy.


----------



## phantomhorse13

In the greatest of ironies.. we had lovely weather today. But Dream is lame, so no riding for me. Happened to have an equine chiro appt for everyone today, and chiro (who is also a vet) agreed that a lameness workup was in order. Have a call into our regular vet and hope to get her out this week.

No idea what happened, but its the same leg she had the issue with last year, so I am imaging all kinds of horrible things. Never a dull minute.


----------



## Celeste

I hope that Dream is ok.


----------



## Herosbud

I haven't been here for awhile but happy Easter everybody!


----------



## AnitaAnne

So sorry to hear Dream is sore again. Praying it is something very minor or easily fixed..
If it's not one thing it's another.


----------



## Roux

Phantom - I hope Dream is feeling better soon and it is something minor.

Hero- is that a picture that you took? Its a great shot!

Nancy - sorry to hear of your loss it sound like he was a great mentor. 

Well I had a nice ride with Roux Friday:
*6.05 miles 
Total: 170.71 Miles*

I made a "rope keeper" I found the directions on line. I think I am going to try to dye it or decorate it somehow maybe teal blue but this is what I have so far:









Here are some pics from Friday's Ride - spring is showing: 




































Then on Saturday I decided to do the trail ride competition. I wasn't worried about the ride just the trailering and the trailer I usually borrow wasn't available so I had to borrow another one. It was bigger than anything I have ever hauled before but I was really easy to pull and I had no problems. 
I left my house just before 6 am and at sunrise it looked to be a beautiful day. I got to the barn just after 7am and on the road before 9 (Roux wasn't quick to load). But the clouds began to roll in and just as I got to the ride it was announced it was canceled. UGH!!! So I ended up driving (most of it in the rain) for 4+ hours and not riding at all. 

It was good experience for me to drive the trailer and Roux to ride along in it. He likes to stick his head out the window like a dog. Some pics of our borrowed rig. It was the nicest trailer I have ever used before. It was a 4 horse slant with partitions windows, lights everything.


----------



## Oreos Girl

Roux, that is one very large trailer. Sorry the ride was cancelled. I haven't done my competitive trail this year. I typically do one each spring.

Here is my $0.02 worth, I wouldn't let a horse hang its head out of a trailer window while moving. Too much risk of something hitting him when no one expects it.


----------



## tiffrmcoy

*Roux-*I think dyeing your rope keeper teal is good idea I love that color and that trailer sounds mighty fancy totally sucks the competitive ride was canceled after driving all that way.

I would love to Endurance or Competitive trail riding one day but I've got one that has arthritis and the other is way to inexperienced but maybe one day!

Happy Easter everyone! I hope your Easter was as good as mine was! I got blessed with really beautiful weather and BOTH horses were angels today I rode them both and both behaved them selves so well which is rare for me because normally one or both of them are in a grumpy mood but not today it was great!! Rode War 4.1 miles and only rode Beebe 2.4 miles!!

*74.79 miles total*

Before heading out on the ride War wanted to check out what was under the hood of truck while my husband changed the fluids in it.


----------



## Herosbud

Roux, Great pictures - Looks like nice country. That is my boy Hero on the right. I am with Oreos girl. I would be afraid to let my horses stick their heads out while going down the highway. However when I am fueling up on a long trip I let them stick their heads out and look around. They seem to like the commotion at a truck stop. They get some pets too.


----------



## Roux

On the road I kept the grate up on the window so he could only poke his nose out but in the parking lot and drive way I opened it up so he could look around.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Beautiful pictures Tiffer & Roux girl! Herosbud, your boy is so handsome! 
I


----------



## AnitaAnne

Accidentally hit send...
So nice of War to help fix the truck! Picture of the week!!
Dang Roux girl, that is bad luck they should have riden in the rain after u went to all that trouble. Lol. But at least u got to practice hauling a big rig! I've never hauled one that huge!


----------



## Roux

Anita - I wanted to ride in the rain too, I had my slicker and everything so I was ready to go. But New Mexicans tend to be allergic and highly fearful of rain. I felt silly hauling that trailer with just one horse lol


----------



## Roadyy

Sounds like everyone is riding away from me on the trails. My measly little 20? miles. That's okay though because by the end of this week the boys will be at the new place and no busy road crossings to get to the trails. Went and looked at the power lines yesterday after church to see about riding out to them, but they were swamped from all the rain at the end of last week.

Those who didn't get to ride, I'm sorry I'm not unhappy about it so I have a chance to catch up..lol

Hope everyone had a blessed Easter and look forward to seeing more updates.


----------



## liltuktuk

I got in another 6.5 miles since my last post, putting me at *133.5* for the year so far.

I took Friday off so I had a great sunny long weekend. Got some riding in and some yard work done. Ponies were all good this morning. Maverick was being a little testy and nipped me in the arm :evil:, but it appeared he severely regretted that decision after the pop in the nose and 'come to Jesus' meeting we had. *sigh*, yearlings.

A collection of photos from this weekend:

Heading back to the barn. The daffodils are coming in!








Everyone is friends at the farm!








Sam guarding Amira to make sure she doesn't take off. Such a good dog.








Maverick during one of his many naps. He did not seemed amused that I was disturbing him.








Amira and Sam sharing her dinner (please excuse how far forward her saddle seems, it's surprisingly hard to tack up a horse while her head is shoved down in a bucket :shock:.








Miss Amira








Muck buckets are for playing apparently.


----------



## gunslinger

We wound up riding in the rain too......rode the County line Trail to the Horseshoe Bend trail in the Cohutta Wilderness area......10 miles total.

Darnged weather man must have played football and graduated from the University of Alabama....said it was clearing in the afternoon.....NOT!

Needless to say, a cold wet ride is better than no ride at all.....

DW rode Jack.....he was perfect and didn't dump her....what a good boy!!!....he got extra peppermints! Actually, he's a really nice horse....very smooth for a QH....but still green and a little spooky at times....

So, Jack gets to keep his job, at least for another ride.....

Miss Lacy...well, we've got a lot of miles together.....she's always a lady...

Now at 87 miles for the year....


----------



## Celeste

It rained over 3 inches on Saturday. The rain stopped on Sunday, but I didn't get out and ride in the mud. Now I am sad that I didn't because it is a work day................


----------



## Roadyy

Thank you for not jumping any further ahead of me in the mileage, Celeste. Least not til I get the boys moved and have trails right there to take away that excuse for my short distance. 

I will will have gravel roads across the street from the property to ride around the neighborhoods too when the days are me late getting out there. I'll have to see about some trail boots for the horses before too much of that though. May just ride down beside the paved road for that time.

Edit: Just checked and we had a total of 2.95" of rain all of last week. Monday, Tuesday Thursday and Friday. Still a lot of rain for one weeks time so no wonder the power lines were flooded.lol


----------



## evilamc

I'm a tad behind....whoops...CRAZY busy week at work last week!

Nancy, I'm so sorry about your friend, thats terrible.

Roux that is a HUGEEEEEEEEEEEE trailer!!!!! That sucks so much about the rain, at least you got some experience hauling that boat though.

Roadyy don't be mad that we're beating you in mileage  Just means you got a lot of work ahead of you when you get moved!

Celeste thats a LOT of freaking rain! I think we're getting rain all day tomorrow, just when it FINALLY was dry out.

Maverick is TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO cuteeee, I just want to hug him lol.

Herosbud that pic you posted for Easter is so cute! Thats almost framing material for the house 

Did you ever figure out whats going on with Dream Phantom? Hope its nothing serious 

tiffrmcoy I hope my horse can work on the truck for me someday...I'm too short!

OK I THINK IM CAUGHT UP! Love reading about all your great rides 

I had two great rides this weekend. Yesterday I did 4.15 miles and today 6.52. Total of 92.98 for the year 

Rode with someone new yesterday, shes thinking of leasing one of the BO's horses...she was ok to ride with, somethings a little off with her though so not sure if I want to ride with her on a regular basis haha. Met the neighbor today too for the first time, we exchanged numbers and she said she'd love to ride with me. Hopefully she wont be as loony haha. Shes recovering from an injury so she likes to go nice and slow like us so that will be nice!

Lol random tarp I turned into trail obstacle that we found.






















Eating off it.


----------



## Roadyy

Found out we are launching another vessel this Friday so I'll be leaving work around 2 or so. Hopefully the horses will be at the new place by then and if I can get a ride out there then there will be some riding going on. I zoomed in on the property behind it and there is a power line running it and it looks nice and dry and wide as does several of the main trails. Should be able to get some speed with LITTLE Man and Doc then take it nice and easy with Trusty.


Evilamc, looks like you had a great ride with almost no reaction to the tarp.


----------



## Roux

Roadyy said:


> Found out we are launching another vessel...



What are you King Ferdinand or something?!?! :wink: j/k


----------



## greentree

Roux, I am STILL laughing!!! That was too funny!

I am sorry you all are caught up in the rain...how is it not raining here? It is supposed to rain tonight. 

Dawn, I am sorry Dream is off again. Horses! Can't live WITH 'em, can't live WITHOUT 'em!!

We had a little excitement at the cave when we went riding yesterday. There was a man parked next to us who was waiting for his daughter and her friend. DH and I went out for about 2 hours, and when we got back, they were gone. They came back....asking if we had seen the girls out there. UH oh. We had seen NO ONE. 

They had no cell service, but occasionally could get a text through, so I figured out where they were by trail markers, and told them how to get to the camp, and told them to STAY there....we led the parents over there, met the Park Ranger, and the girls showed up!! Thank goodness. They had been riding for about 5 hours. The Ranger was SO funny...he said they couldn't be LOST...they were in Mammoth Cave National Park..lol!! 

He had had a busy day, hauling 2 people to jail from an EASTER EGG HUNT!!! Roadyy, no body went to jail from your Easter Egg Hunt, did they??? 

The ticks are out. UGH. 

I will have to post the pictures tomorrow. 

Thanks for the condolences, y'all. 

Nancy


----------



## Herosbud

Evil, Great pictures and video. You are doing a great job with your horse.
Roady, It looks like we are going to get some of your rain the day after tomorrow.
We are going to hook up the trailer today and then ride on Wednesday. Turkey season is open here in Missouri so we will wait until 1:00 PM to start so the "shurkey tooters" will be done for the day. I have been doing one of my favorite projects and that is getting my saddle and tack all cleaned and oiled and then will tackle the wife's stuff.
The **** ticks are out in force here and how they lived through our winter I don't have a clue. Your sure can gain a good rapport with your horse however - All you have to do is start frisking them for ticks and they will stand there all day. When they turn their butts to you like they are going to 'drill you" then you know they have one on their rear.
I was kind of curious if anyone had used Garmin's "Basecamp"? I have tried to record my routes with limited success. Just curious - Maybe its me.


----------



## Zexious

QOS--One word... ugh x.x


----------



## Roadyy

Pfft,,Roux, King Ferdinand aint got nutin on us for ship build'n! We drop'n them 300s every 8 weeks. His measly lil 90s gota hope God gives em some blow to go. We gots Z drive power pushin these uns.

Don't know where all the ******* slang came from, but was fun to write. Just looked in the mirror and realized where it came from...Gotta start protecting from the sun. haha

Went to the family doctor office after work yesterday to have m right elbow checked out for a sharp pain I been having for a few weeks. Found out we have a new doctor in there and she is very easy on the eyes as well as very witty. I think I will be sick more often now.. Anyways, turned out to be Tendinitis so now I wear a band on my forearm and take 1 Naxopren twice a day for 2 weeks. If it is still hurting then have to go for a follow up.


No worries as I usually ride with the reins in my left hand..lol


----------



## greentree

Hope the pretty lady and Naproxen fix your elbow, Roadyy! 

Herosbud, these ticks are hungry and MAD because they had to sleep so long! Have a good ride. 

Evilamc, those pictures are great! Love your puppy, too.

Nancy


----------



## Roadyy

Me too, Gt. I have been putting off the doctor visit as I'm not one to go for something that seems simple. Besides as long as the doctor can't check me out then they can't tell me anything is wrong therefore I am always fit and in great health.lol


----------



## evilamc

Ahhh I hate ticks!! I swear I saw one crawling on my helmet visor yesterday I almost was threw my helmet off!!

Lymes is crazy here and even though dexter already has chronic lymes another tick can reinfect him and give him an acute flare up!!!! I hate ticks!! I've been putting equispot on him and have him on supplements to keep his immune system as strong as possible lol! I feel like I finally have his lymes under control after using Chinese herbs so I'll cry if he gets infected again.

I'm sad guys! The judged trail ride at the battlefield I did last year is being held again this weekend!!! I want to go so bad  I just don't know if I can fully trust dex yet at new places  wahhhh. I hope they host another one this year after I've gotten him out more. Picking up my new trailer this week so going to start taking him out a lottttt.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy

That is one thing I will have to keep an eye on at the trails over by the new place. I haven't found any ticks on them from the power line trail or from my property, but the grass is all short so haven't had to deal with that too much. This time of year is surely the time to get in the habit of grooming often to check for them.


evilamc, if you do decide to go then I wish you good luck with Dex and a great trip.


----------



## Roux

I am so glad we don't have ticks where I live. That is a huge benefit to loving where there is no water. 

Evul can't wait to see the trailer. If you decided to go good luck! I am sure Dex will do great!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## liltuktuk

Ugh, that's one thing I'm not looking forward to is bug season. :evil:

Did about 2.5 miles last night with Amira while ponying Maverick. Took them through the creek for the first time this year. Figured I'd be in for a soaking but it had gone down farther than I expected.

Amira, my water hating horse, near about jumped right in. I'm not sure what's going on with her, but she hasn't wanted to go into every big puddle, creek, what have you that we've seen this year. Very odd for her, but I'll take it.  She walked across the creek dipping her head all the way into the water and shaking it everywhere...what a nut.

This was Maverick's first time going through a deeper water crossing. He walked through like he's been doing it all his life. He was very frisky after that, must be the cold water on what's left of his manhood :wink:. He spent the rest of the ride home prancing and even showed me is "airs above ground" moves. Amira was not impressed. I couldn't stop laughing. I probably won't be laughing when it comes time to ride him....:shock:


----------



## any

still without trail ride :/ - not enough time but in friday we will start our multiday trip  /about 2 weeks, usually 30-40km per day/ 
I hope that everything will be ok  I will share photos when we return home


----------



## evilamc

Beautiful pics!! Oh man wait till you guys see what I did to my dogs today...pics soon...I had too much free time at work today.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tiffrmcoy

*Any* Have I ever mentioned to you how much I enjoy see pics of Borys? Oh how I envy you for having a draft, my dream one day is to own a draft breed of horse!

*Evilamc* Can't wait to see what you've done to your dogs, I'm pretty sure it's going to great! From the pics I've seen your a pretty talented groomer! The "craziest" thing I've ever done to one of my dogs is dye my husky pink:








Warrior likes to "help" out a lot she's a super curious horse which I like because instead of spooking at things she wants to go check them out and most of the time try to eat whatever the new object is


----------



## evilamc

Awwwww pink husky! Thats adorable!

Well everyone says my brussels griffon is like a frog....so I made her into a tree frog today.

















Need to go over greens with my airbrush but I was pooped so came home lol









Blue ears and tail! Kinda ugly haircut, he got super matted playing at my moms last weekend and I just didn't feel like brushing him out  But its getting warm out so he'll enjoy being short.










Oh and I decided to do this because we're taking them with us to my bf's parents house for mothers day....She doesn't like dogs that much and has never met mine.....so I figured to make them crazy looking LOL! I'll have to do a little touching up before we go but got most of the work done now on a slow day.


----------



## evilamc

I want to do this. Someone give me a white horse?


----------



## tiffrmcoy

I love the tree frog dog lol that is just too cute! So very talented *Evilamc*!

Had a day off and I spent it well!! 9.2 miles longest ride I've done this year and the longest ride Warrior has been on she did so well!

*83.99 miles total*









And after the nice long ride we got back and I made all the horses, horse popsicles they LOVED them!!!


----------



## Herosbud

I think that we have another rider in the making. This is my bride Kate with our great grand daughter Lilly on Kate's horse Mystic. The three of us are going to hit the trail tomorrow. Lilly is in preschool (she is four) so she can miss a day if her mom chooses, and I think that she will get more of an education from her grandma Kate telling her about the different plants, flowers and trees that are starting to bloom than she will at a coloring book. We have a 16" saddle that the two of them fit in so Mystic will do double duty.
Evil - The pooch gods are going to get you for that! Just kidding!


----------



## QOS

Nancy sorry about your friend. It is so hard to lose people who mean so much to us.

Dawn, hope Dreams is ok.

My computer is at Best Buy - Ugh...infected with adware and a few virus's. I was supposed to get it back yesterday. I paid $100 extra to get same day service. Drove to Beaumont which is just 16 miles to Best Buy from here and when I turned it on I got the blue screen of death. It is still there. They didn't run a check on the hard drive and it had some bad sectors. I had them replace the hard drive and transfer the data. Won't be ready til tomorrow. Ugh...hate being without my computer. I was trying to reply to all of this days ago and couldn't.

Biscuit and I went riding Saturday at Ebenezer with my friend Margaret. I rode 11.7 miles and had a freaking blast. Biscuit was an angel on the ride but kept moving around in the trailer on the way home. Took me 3 hours to make a less than 2 hour drive Saturday evening. 

My back did just fine but I would like to give my right knee to someone in the political arena that I do not agree with. :twisted:

The blackened tree had turpentine running out of it. It was pretty dang cool. Biscuit shared my sandwich with me...he was such a good boy. He is 13 years old today and didn't want to be caught today. I think he thought we were going riding again and he said "not today"


----------



## evilamc

Qqs, I highly suggest to you, and everyone on forum, download either Mozilla Firefox or google chrome browser, then install Adblock! It will really help save you from getting adware and what not and it blocks ads on websites! It's super easy to install, you just google "Adblock for chrome/firefox(whichever you use)" then click link and it installs as an extension in the browser. I promise you won't regret getting it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## evilamc

Also next time ask me if your havin computer issues  I could of told you two free programs to download and it would of done just what best but did for free haha!

Great pics and glad you had a good ride 

Warrior is doing so well! Love the pics !

Hero you got a little rider there, i hope you guys have a blast on your trail ride!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS

Thanks Evilamc! I had Chrome and FireFox plus Norton Utilities! I used to be the director of a computer manufacturing division at a company - but dang...that was 14 years ago and everything has changed so much. ahahahaha used to go into the config.sys and kick off what was the issue but if I did that now I would probably frick up all kinds of stuff. 

They installed some other virus/adware program at Best Buy they say is better. It totally ate up my Norton which I found bizarre :-( 

Forgot to tel you....loved your doggie pictures! How cute is that? My son has the cutiest, funniest standard poodle Winnie. She is a big ol' apricot colored dog that tolerates my 3 year old granddaughter like a champ. I would love to take Winnie riding with me...she would be terrific on the trail. She will retrieve until your arm falls off. Love her!


----------



## evilamc

Haha some poodles are just awesome  I'd hate to be the one to brush it out after being in the woods though lol!!

My bf worked at staples for awhile and did their virus removal stuff, he said it was such a scam, hopefully what they put on works well then  Luckily since they did it they probably include like a warranty for free virus removal if you do get anymore.

Funny story...my dad just started learning how to use computers...He got a bunch of old silver peices and was trying to look up how much they were worth and look up some place. He tried typing in "sexton" into google...and of course google auto finishes it to just "sex"...my dad was introduced to porn sites, and being a man he just kept clicking and clicking...till bam! fbi virus popped up, lol!!! My mom made him call me and tell me what he did then I had to go over to their house and fix it. For christmas I bought them a chromebook laptop...Hes loving it...my bf picks on him and calls it his pornbook hahahaha.


----------



## BlooBabe

Evil- I love the doggie dye job. 
Hero- She's adorable! I hope she has tons of fun.
QOS- Sorry to hear about your computer. My dad fixes mine if anything happens. The perks of a tech savvy dad. Also, I don't want to brag but I make a pretty mean fish cake as well.









I was supposed to be moving to Georgia in a few months but it looks like it won't be happening. Things might settle themselves out but I won't know for 18 months so I'm looking for a horse. My friend took me out for a ride on one of her horses for sale the other day. It was raining but we decided to go out anyways. The trails weren't bad but we ride under tree cover so there wasn't too much to worry about with our rain coats on. The dogs got their rain coats on too and had a blast playing on the trails with us. When we got back to the barn I had 2 ticks on me and found 2 on Tribble's coat. I HATE ticks, they are worse than spiders in my book and if this is how it's going to be at the start of spring I can only imagine how bad it will be into the summer and fall. Makes me rethink getting another horse just to avoid them.


----------



## jamesqf

evilamc said:


> He tried typing in "sexton" into google...and of course google auto finishes it to just "sex"...


You can get rid of the autocomplete - something I absolutely LOATHE - by changing the Google link to Google 

NO! Stupid forum software, that's not supposed to be a link! Try "www google com/webhp?complete=0", and put dots where the spaces are.


----------



## evilamc

Haha I love auto complete!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Sounds like most everyone has had a good week, except for the cursed ticks!! 

We got back last night from our FL vacation three days early...will tell more later, have a million and 1 things to do today.


----------



## any

24.04.2014 - 15km; total: 290km

















































my friend's mare /half draft/  they came to us today


----------



## Roux

Too cute Evil. Your poor doggies  Do they get to go with you to work? I used to think I would like to be a dig groomer but when I am in a closed space with all that dog hair I get asthma attacks 

I live for auto correct and auto fill - so funny!

I haven't been able to anything with the horses this week. Semester is drawing to a close so I have been swamped with work. I don't feel too bad though because the weather has been chappy so any rides wouldn't have been present anyway. 

Planning on going out after my classes today!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy

Glad you made it back to the site ok, Amy. Hate you had to leave so soon. I was really looking forward to hitting the trails with you and the girls. 

I am still waiting on the call from the vet saying the Coggins results are posted so I can start moving the boys over. I took Amber over there Tuesday evening after the owner told me he moved his horses to Dothan on Monday. We are going again this afternoon and going to stop by and pick up a handful of Plymouth Rock chicks to put in the coop with the adult hen. 

While we were there Tuesday Amber and I walked part of the trails out to the power lines and back. Very nice and roomy trails to keep the horses side by side when they agree to it.lol


----------



## Roadyy

Any, that is beautiful scenery and beautiful horses.


----------



## greentree

Mary and I went on a REAL ride yesterday up at the cave. We took the Walker mares, and had SUCH a great ride! Got 10 miles in, in 2 1/2 hours. Of course, my GPS battery died at 5.8. The flowers were so GORGEOUS...I had never seen Virginia Bluebells in the wild before. All the work I did on Tina has really paid off...she walked right into the creek, where on Sunday it took 30 minutes of persuasion! 

It is supposed to rain tonight, and we need it, so. I won't whine. Not having to hay horses is so nice, but I need to go get some bales anyway. 

Sorry your trip got cut short Amy...was Roadyy mean? I mean, Florida is bIg enough that you could hav.e gone somewhere else.....

Come on, Roadyy....MOVE. THOSE. HORSES!!!!!

Nancy


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

Hi Everyone! Its been so long and I am far behind! 

GT: glad Tina is doing so well!
Roaddy: I thought you would be in your new place already. Ugghh!
Any: Fun pictures of your horse's funny face! Is your friends horse a Belgian X?
QOS: that is why I love my Mac! so far, so good *knocking on my own wooden head*
AnitaAnne: You got some vacation? Hurray! Can't wait to hear more!
Roux: I just finished all my classes on Monday and I am so glad! I am done with school for a while. Now I just have to figure out how to pay it off...
Tiffr: Horse popsicles? How do you make those? I have accidentally frozen their carrots before.
Jamesqf: good to see you on here!
Liltuktuk: You have some gorgous horses. I love to hear about Maverick's antics.

Everyone with rain: I am feeling your pain! Its here and gone lately, coming parallel to the ground with the wind pelting it in your face.

I am working on getting a new job and its the middle of hiring season so I have been banging away on the computer, filling out applications like crazy every day of the week and driving all over the state for interviews. Tomorrow I drive 4 hours for a 6 hour interview, and 4 hours home. Then Monday I Skype for an hour interview from home,Tuesday a 6 hour drive for interview, and 6 hours home. And another interview on Thursday near home. In between, more applications and essay answers.

So with all that and the intermittent rain and wind, riding has been spotty. I literally drop everything when the sun shines and go for a quick ride. The dogs will notice it first, and start to whine when the rain and wind stops. 

We did take the horses with us to the family picnic. We just tied them up while we ate and visited with family and friends who saw our vehicles at the park and dropped by to chat. Then, after everyone headed home, we went riding along the creek for 2 hours. It was great!

We are also having a tick and flea explosion at our place. It is impossible to control because they are in the grass of the fields. The dogs bring them in and NOTHING works. 

Evil, do you have any suggestions? I am at my wits end, and I really don't like chemicals, but I can't stand it. 

I comb through all the dogs, pick off the ticks, and put them in the "tick hotel," which is a small plastic bottle with alcohol/water mix. The alcohol kills the ticks and if the bottle opening is smaller than the tip of your finger, you just shake it dislodge the little nasty bug. 









Our horses don't have a problem with ticks, luckily!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Link to my (brief) Florida vacation, sort of wordy, sorry about that!

http://www.horseforum.com/trail-riding/florida-trip-easter-2014-a-402074/


----------



## Roux

Made it out to the barn today to discover that it is PASTURE TIME!!! I love it when they are on pasture, their hoofs are better, their tummies a full, they get space to roam etc. Their buddies from last year are back, Freckles and Chester. When we reintroduced Gus and Roux they all hit it off perfectly and the four began grazing right away. Before that I did Roux's back feet and when something spooked him I accidentally rasped of the tip of my finger... owch!

Gus chowing down:


----------



## Herosbud

We had a nice ride on Wednesday with our great grand daughter Lilly. The weather was perfect and the Dogwoods and Redbuds were blooming although the Dogwoods were about peaked out. Judging from the ticks that I picked off of our dog Sophie they are now in "full bloom". Even with the Frontline on her they were relentless.
I am not sure how the child labor laws would view Lilly grooming her grand fathers horse but she loves it.
We ended up riding an even seven miles and we are planning on going tomorrow with some friends here visiting from S. Carolina. Turkey season is still open so that means a 1 PM start again, but with Lilly that works out fine.


----------



## Herosbud

Anita, It sure sounds like you had an eventful trip to say the least. I hope your daughters foot is doing better.
Roux, That is a great picture! Are you going to enter that in the photo contest? I would. I like pictures that are "back lit" like that.


----------



## evilamc

Work has been crazyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy! Have barely been able to see Dex or keep up with you guys!

35 dogs today and bather called in sick...so 3 groomers to do 35 dogs....fun stuff.

Then it started raining as I left work to go pick up my new trailer! So traffic was absolutely terrible. Guy was nice and waited an HOUR after work so I could come get my trailer 









Teaser pic  I LOVE it!! Will get better pics tomorrow and already have plans to go out Monday!

I'm exhausted so I'll catch up here tomorrow hopefully. Hope everyones having great rides!


----------



## evilamc

Foxtail, theres a pill you can give the dogs called trifexis, it covers fleas and heartworm, then put on advantage too for flea and tick. Its expensive but really does work. Theres also stuff you can put in the lawn to help kill fleas, I've never used it so I don't know what works best for that  My suggestion would be to take them somewhere out of the house for the day, bathe them in an all natural flea shampoo then immediately put on the advantex and give them pill. While your out set off foggers and clean all sheets/doggy beds. If you can just get them killed off in the house and off the dogs, then keep up with the protection on the dogs you should be good!


----------



## Roadyy

Just stopping in long enough to post that the horses are going out to the farm today. Will update more later.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste

DH and I rode 2.8 miles today. His back was hurting, but he said that he would go on a short ride on the trails back on our property. It was a beautiful day and the girls were extremely good.

I was looking at my mileage, and I am way behind my last month’s miles. The weather and life in general haven’t been on my side.

*Total 98.31
*


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste, you are way ahead of me...I have a measley 51.7 miles. Pathetic. I had hoped to ride 30-50 miles down in Florida. Instead I got 5.1 miles. Pitiful. :-(


----------



## Roux

Evil, Congratulations on the new trailer!!! I can't wait to see more pics. 

Hero, I am too much of a perfectionist I wanted to get a pic of him with his head up then it would be perfect!

Yesterday I took Gus on a 9.72 miles after school. 
For some crazy reason I thought it would be good to practice my English riding... for 9.72 miles... actually it was worth it but I am a tad tired today, which means I just need to ride more get stronger lol

Here is a question for you guys... Gus did something he hasn't done before but basically he cried out and whinnied for the first 4 miles. So annoying... any tips if he does this again?

Pictures:





























Then Gus got a little rest before I switched out his tack and my mom joined me for a 5.14 mile ride the opposite way in the evening. We had a great time Gus to relax we just went at a walk. 

Here is my mom and Angus:









And a Roux earshot:









*Total - 185.57 miles*

My goal is 50 miles per month so I am just about at that goal!


----------



## Oreos Girl

I finally got to ride today. It has been way too long this time. I hauled out to Mingo trails with my friend Becca. We wanted to go up to the state lands 1099 but it would have been too wet. It turns out there was an organized trail ride today to benefit the Georgia Equine Rescue League that we didn't know about. The organized ride went out before Becca got there which was fine because she is nervous having her horse around other horses since she kicked Amy our first time at Mingo. Today's horse killer was downed trees. Oreo thought they were super scary. The first one we had to step over (unlike the hundreds we have ridden over before), he finally went over it. The second one was only about 8 feet long and was parallel of the wide path. I asked Becca to go first, we would have gotten past it, but it would have taken a while. Even with the other horse walking just past it, Oreo snorted wanted to side step away from it.

It was a gorgeous day to ride. We did 6.4 miles for my yearly total of 80. 

On the way home, I stopped and picked strawberries. It took me longer than to walk to the patch from where I had to park than it did to pick the 30 or so strawberries that I picked. I have found much more than that, they go to waste at my house as I don't like them frozen.

And lastly, go home in time to unhook the trailer and head back out to Freddy's dog class. Came home, dropped a dog, and went out for dinner. Now I am going to bed.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Can't wait to see pictures of Evil's new trailer, and Roadyy's new place!! 

Roux, I am not sure about the calling thing, it makes me crazy when horses do that, and Chivas was carrying on as soon as we rode away from that mare in Florida. I tried gaiting in a 20 meter circle, with spins every time he started to trumpet. It worked for a little while, but he didn't settle down before they came riding up. I must have done 50 circles...dang that makes me mad, plus a horse is not paying attention to their rider if they are calling out to other horses.


----------



## Roux

Anita - exactly! He didn't start getting really bad until we met another horse on the trail then it was non stop. I thought if I made him work he would get over it.


----------



## tiffrmcoy

*Foxtail- *I put carrots, watermelon rinds and apples in a tupperware container filled it with water and froze them really simple my horses really like them.

*Evil-* Congrats on the trailer looks really nice! Also have a dog grooming question I'd like to ask if that's alright. Is it better to shave or cut a dogs hair before or after they've had a bath?

*Roux- *I know exactly what your going through both my mares are super buddy sour i have to fight almost tooth and nail with them when I ride them separate or if they get separated for one reason or another but I work them into circles, figure 8's, I back them up, make them spin, do side passes basically just make them work until they pay attention to me and get over the buddy sourness. It really sucks and it's super super annoying.

*Roadyy-* Can't wait to see the new place!!

Got to ride today!! Rode Beebe 7.34 miles on this new trail that is behind the neighborhood that is behind our barn so that was pretty cool and its a nice little ride. I think its a path the middle school kids walk to and from school because it lead me right to the middle school. Couldn't ride Warrior today for some strange mysterious reason she came up lame today she was perfectly fine last night but today when I went out she was limping luckily my farrier was coming out so I had him check her out and make sure it wasn't a hoof issue and it wasn't so Monday we get to make a trip to the vet and see whats wrong with her she is swollen a little in her fetlock so I put some liniment on it and that helped with the pain and swelling so the farrier could trim her feet.


*91.33 miles total*

This pic makes her look like she has mule ears


----------



## Roux

> Roux- I know exactly what your going through both my mares are super buddy sour I have to fight almost tooth and nail with them when I ride them separate or if they get separated for one reason or another but I work them into circles, figure 8's, I back them up, make them spin, do side passes basically just make them work until they pay attention to me and get over the buddy sourness. It really sucks and it's super super annoying.


I used to have two TB brothers who were like that. But with Gus yesterday he was responsive never turning around and was w/t/c no issue just neighing the entire time... my ranching friends say that will ruin a horse so they give them a big open-handed slap on the neck with the neighing. I am not a huge fan of that method though.


----------



## gunslinger

Finally broke 100 miles yesterday so I'm 30 miles ahead of where I was at this point in 2012, and 60 miles behind where I was in 2013.

We rode in the southern part of the Cohutta wilderness area yesterday, taking the rough creek trail down to the Conasauga river trail and then turned north on the Hickory creek trail and back (a lateral) 13.8 miles.

Lots of people camping along the river, and 20 cars in the parking area at the trail head. Rhonda Lynn tipped us off to park on the road and that was good advice as that saved us from having to back out about a 1/4 of a mile.

DW rode Jack. We still got some work to do on Jack as the tents and backpackers spooked him. DW got off every time we came up on a backpacker or tent after the first episode. He was pretty mellow on the way back. Funny how several steep uphill's and 10+ miles helps the attitude.


----------



## evilamc

Grats on 100 miles Gunslinger!

Roux, Dexter used to call out, every time he did he got a tap and a tight circle...he stopped pretty fast after that. Cant stand calling out because then you KNOW their attention isn't on you.

Tiff, we actually cut the dogs before AND after the bath! We do a rough cut before the bath just to remove coat/mats and do nails and clean ears, then after the bath when the hair is nice and clean we go over them again. When its dirty you'll get a more choppy unfinished look but its nice to take some hair off before the bath...less hair to wash and dry! Also always make sure they're completely brushed out before the bath so you don't get more mats in the tub, then brush and dry completely before reshaving them after the bath for the best finish.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

evilamc said:


> Foxtail, theres a pill you can give the dogs called trifexis, it covers fleas and heartworm, then put on advantage too for flea and tick. Its expensive but really does work. Theres also stuff you can put in the lawn to help kill fleas, I've never used it so I don't know what works best for that  My suggestion would be to take them somewhere out of the house for the day, bathe them in an all natural flea shampoo then immediately put on the advantex and give them pill. While your out set off foggers and clean all sheets/doggy beds. If you can just get them killed off in the house and off the dogs, then keep up with the protection on the dogs you should be good!


The Trifexis sounds great, as we already use a heartworm medicine for everyone. We use the stuff on the lawn, but we have 34 acres and its the field where they get the fleas. They spend all their spare doggy hours hunting ground squirrels, moles and gophers in the field. I just know they are laying outside those critter holes, soaking up the fleas of their prey!

We also use foggers on the house and I wash their bedding often in hot water. I just hate putting chemicals on their skin  but this time of year, I guess I have to. Two of our dogs appear to be allergic to the flea bites and it makes them miserable. When we lived in the city, I was able to control the vermin with just the lawn stuff, flea baths, and fogging every once in a while. This is just one more aspect of country living I guess! 

Thank you, Evilamc! I will be looking for Trifexis tomorrow!


----------



## evilamc

Your welcome! I hope it helps, just for the summer months I would use the advantage, I hate the stuff too but it does work. Just get the dogs out of the house, get them taken care of and flea free while fogging house, and then they shouldn't bring anymore into the house.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

I had my big interview yesterday. Six hours of answering questions, but I think I have the job if I want it. It would be in a gorgeous little town out in the big woods, with rivers, creeks, lakes, mountains, meadows. Its at about 1700 feet, about 30 miles from the pass. More snow and rain than I have now.

The pay is lower because it is so rural. Just have to see how much it would cost to live there.

But I have 3 other interviews this week, so maybe I will have some other options.

We just keep having rain, but I was able to ride two days this week, on my little dirt road on one horse at a time, just keeping everyone tuned up.

*Roady* I am dying to see you at your new place!

*Roux*I think your response depends on the horse. For my lazy mare, she has to trot or canter immediately after every call, because she would rather walk as slowly as a tortoise. She gets the message the second time. For my forward mare, she gets to back up and then just stand there until she stops. As soon as she stops, we trot off, which is her favorite reward. What does Gus want to do? 

*Gunslinger* Way to go on the 100 miles! I keep thinking that once we settle into our new place, wherever that may be, that I will get to meet a benchmark like that! 

*Tiffr* I am battling Ella's laminitis right now. She got better, so I thought we were past it and changed her routine. Then she got worse again, so we are back to the old routine again, which Ella does not like. I hope your horse just has a little pasture bruise and will be okay in no time!

*Oreosgirl* the spooking game gets old, doesn't it? When my ladies get really annoying with it, I jump down and make them lunge by the objects, working very hard and changing directions a lot. It works, but it really interrupts the ride, so I only do it when the girls are being ridiculous.


----------



## Celeste

I hope to ride in a few minutes. Gunslinger, I am hoping to pass 100 today.


----------



## Houston

I've been stalking this thread and now I'm totally living vicariously through you guys. :? 

My horse is out for a few weeks due to lameness. Vet and chiropractor's been out. We're not able to pin-point the area or cause, but it's definitely in the front end and we are guessing at the fetlock as there was warmth and fluid there. Was head bobbing lame last weekend a day after our 10 mile ride but has been getting better by the day. Today I hardly saw any head bobbing at the trot so we went out for a nice walk in hand. I'm scared if I don't do at least that, she'll be a little spitfire when I next get on! 

Still going to give her a week off from riding or hard work then see how she's doing then. At a total of 150.44 miles for the year and might be there for a while! Hope she's better soon.


----------



## evilamc

So we only did 2 miles today....94.98 for the year...which ****ed me off. Girl asked if she could ride with me and I said sure, then her bf came with her and WALKED behind us...........ruined the ride. The dumbass thought it was a great idea to throw stuff behind the horses...was slow...and just had a bit of an attitude. 

On a happier note, I did this to Dexter today 



























I got an airbrush few weeks ago and have been dying to play with it. My dogs dont have the best hair for it though and its hard to practice on customers dogs...so I figured out how to use it with Dexter  Hes a nice big canvas to practice on. I'm going to try flames or blue zebra stripes (to match saddle bag hehehe_) next.


----------



## evilamc

Houston, hand walking is great to do when coming back from an injury! As long as sound for it do it as much as you can! Helps keep her exercised and not going stir crazy at home, and you can practice little ground work exercises while walking her to keep her thinking. I did that last time mine was out for a little bit.


----------



## phantomhorse13

DH and I had a ride this weekend. [Unfortunately for me, Dream is still lame so she had to stay home. We are thinking/hoping it's a stone bruise, as farrier found some bruising when he pulled her shoes.. so few weeks off and see what we got.] DH took George, riding Friday and volunteering Saturday and I volunteered Friday and rode a friend's horse Saturday (and got to pre-ride another friend's horse for her Thursday). 

Full thread is here.

From my thursday pre-ride:











My ride on Saturday was fantastic. Both horses were fit and ready to go. The sun was shining at the trails were great.


























2014 mileage
...
03/29/14 dream 51.45 miles 9.0 mph 231.03 total miles
04/12/14 czar 50.39 miles 6.6 mph 281.42 total miles
04/24/14 justice 3.25 miles 5.7 mph 284.67 total miles
04/26/14 zach 29.81 miles 7.0 mph 314.48 total miles


----------



## Celeste

Evil, you need to buy a white horse. What kind of did you use? That is really cute.

DIH and I rode 3.5 miles. My horse led the way for most of the ride. I might have created a monster. She has started liking being the leader. She didn’t want to trail behind. I made her anyway for some of the ride. DIL enjoyed her new riding pants and helmet that I bought her for her birthday. They looked great on her. We would have ridden longer but it started getting dark. 

*Total 101.81*

*I did pass 100 today!*


----------



## tiffrmcoy

*Houston-*Welcome! Hopes your horse feels better, I've gotta lame horse too at the moment but luckily I have 2 horses so I'm still able to ride.

*Evil-* Love what you did to Dex!! I agree with Celeste you need to buy you a white horse! So the boyfriend just walked while you 2 rode that's a bit weird to me but okay and why would he throw things at the horses? Sorry you had such a horrible ride.

*Celeste & Gunslinger-* Congrats on doing over 100 miles!!!

*Phantom-* I really hope Dream gets better soon and that it's nothing serious. On another note I always enjoy seeing your videos!

Rode down the bayou today and around the neighborhood some for 6.37 miles.

*97.7 miles total almost to 100*

The trail that leads from my barn to the neighborhood.








She's shying away from a trash can. She deathly afraid of trash cans kind of a funny story why she's afraid of them.
























Taking a selfie while riding!


----------



## jamesqf

evilamc said:


> Girl asked if she could ride with me and I said sure, then her bf came with her and WALKED behind us...........ruined the ride. The dumbass thought it was a great idea to throw stuff behind the horses...was slow...and just had a bit of an attitude.


Sounds like a real jerk, and kind of a wuss, to boot. Ought to be able to do a mere two miles at a trot. I've been trail walking with Nova, since the wrist isn't really up to riding yet. (And her retraining is still a work in progress.) Even in my current debilitated state, 3-5 miles of walk/trot with her on a lead rope is not a major challenge.


----------



## Roadyy

Glad to see so many breaking the 100 mile marker while I'm stuck trying to break 30.lol

I did get the horses settled into the new place and they are taking to it great! I thought with all the extra space they would be hard to call in for hard feed, but that has proven to not be the case. They love their feed and being in the stalls to eat it with a helping of Peanut Hay for dessert after supper. 

Here are a few pics of them enjoying the place. I'll post one of the baby chicks later. I am going to haul the riding mower out there this afternoon to cut around the front of the barn and hoped to get a ride in tomorrow with my cousin, but looking at the radar this morning, that isn't going to happen this week. We are looking to get severe weather tomorrow and Wednesday then scattered thunderstorms Thursday and Friday. Hope it dries out enough over the weekend to ride out next week.


----------



## Oreos Girl

I have some pictures from Sat if I can figure out how to post them here.









Becca and her horse. I am glad one came out. Oreo was trying to spin away from what ever was in the woods. I think it was a hog.










Oreo and I. This is their big hay pasture and the furthers part that the trails go on the property.


----------



## RhondaLynn

Good looking barn Roadyy

Rhonda


----------



## RhondaLynn

foxtail. what type of work to you do/or want to do?? I have no offers.. just nosey!

Rhonda


----------



## SashaMerlin96

well on march 9 i did my first cross country...


----------



## AnitaAnne

Foxtail: that sounds like an endurance interview! Six hours of questions? Jeez. Good luck on those other interviews, hopefully you will have lots of great offers to pick from. 

Hope Ella recovers soon, what is the routine she doesn't like? 

Also I've had great luck with the Triflexis for the past 3/4 years, it keeps my white dogs (who seem to suffer the most) flea free. 

Evil: Fabulous paint job! Too bad about the bf ruining your ride, I think my horse would have "spooked" when he threw stones and gone galloping off in a cloud of dust...some folks need to learn the hard way...

Roadyy: glad you got the horses moved without a problem. Your horses look super happy and rather small in those massive stalls! Very nice place! 

PH: super video, I just love watching your rides! Sure home Dream recovers soon. Looks like you had a great (and successful) weekend! 

Tiffer: Thx for the popscicle recipe! Can't wait to try it. 

Gunslinger & Celeste : congrats on breaking 100!! You two are neck-n-neck, keep riding, there are several right behind you...:wink:

Roux: You are burning up the trails! The horses are looking great!

We have some nasty weather coming in tonight, I am never sure if I should keep the horses up or leave them out when tornado weather comes. 

What do y'all think?


----------



## evilamc

Roadyy and Oreo, great pics! Roadyy I'm completely jealous of your horses new place, can Dexter move in too? lol! Glad your horses settled in well!

Took Dex out today in the new trailer 








All packaged up ready to ship









"Mom, have you seen this window? Mom...ITS HUGE!" lol, don't worry I closed it before we hit the road 

We got there and he was actually pretty calm! was so proud. We toured the place, he got to see an indoor arena for the first time and he didn't care at all..

then...









dun dun dunnnnnnnnnnnnn

STANDARDBRED RACERS CAME OUT PULLING CARTS!!!! Well one at a time. He was TERRIFIED. He was litterly trembling, almost ran me over, and just lost his mind. I tried sending him out on the circle and doing lots of changes of directions, he did it but was just so wired. Finally I got him to the round pen and we stuck him in there and just sat outside. He ran around for a good 45min watching them on the track (guy worked with a few different horses today). We finally thought he was done, and Dex was finally calming down so we took him out and tried to walk around some more. Decided riding was out of the question with how worked up he got. THEN ONE MORE CAMEEEEEE. He was doing decent, eating some grass, then all of a sudden he TOOK OFF on me, I couldnt hold on! Soooooo we had a loose horse. He got a second tour of the place, luckily he didn't interrupt the horse on the track. He cantered around a bit, got worked up in a good sweat, then we finally caught him. SOO Back in the round pen. Made him just stay in there till it was time to go. Loaded him up and EVERY stop he was a dancing bean. Finally got home and he was just covered and sweat and so worked up  Put some liniment on him and some devils claw (pain reliever stuff) in his food for a couple feedings so hopefully that will help him.

Any suggestions on what I should do about him with the carts? I do plan on going back, going to try to go when they WONT be out so it can be less stressful and more fun, but I need to get him used to it.









My friend snapped a pic of us on the road 

Poor Dexter though, he was just terrified. Hoping after a few more trips there he'll relax I'm very glad I wasn't ON him when the STB came out.


----------



## 6gun Kid

We had decent weather this weekend. Temps in the 80's, unfortunately the humidity was in the high ,90's. Ahhh Texas . Taking advantage of it while could i got it an an 11 mile ride before the ran. So that puts me at 31 for the year.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Got an unexpected afternoon off work and the weather hadn't turned nasty yet, so flew home and out to the barn. Hopped on Sultan and had a lovely ride.




















After finishing with him, got Gamer out and did some work with her, ending with a lovely walk for her and the dogs around the property.











Rainy weather is due this evening and for the next couple days, so don't expect to get any saddle time until later in the week at best. But at least we aren't in danger of the tornadoes hitting other places!!

2014 mileage
...
04/26/14 zach 29.81 miles 7.0 mph 314.48 total miles
04/28/14 sultan 11.45 miles 7.3 mph *325.93 total miles*


----------



## AnitaAnne

Evil, your rig is beautiful!! *Drooling* What brand? Do tell all! 

Poor Dexter! Obviously those bikes were eating the horses and you wanted him to be sane? :shock:

I would give him some immersion therapy. Is this a place you could board him for a week or even a month? Put him next to a steady Eddie and let him figure it out. 

Or you could try the way I start a horse to a buggy, when they don't grow up seeing them. Put Dexter in a stall, then pull a cart (by hand) up to the stall, then up and down the isle, etc. Once he is calm, cross tie him in the aisle and do the same thing. It helps to close the barn doors on the aisles and give everyone else some hay to chomp on. 

Let him watch the cart, once he knows its not a horse-eating monster, be hooked up to a horse and then walked away from him. he should figure it out soon.


----------



## evilamc

Thanks Anita! Its a Featherlite  2 horse slant load, I'm LOVING it! I custom ordered it so I could have the front escape door, they had to take a few inches off the dressing room for it but you can barely tell. Because they took some space of dressing room it actually ended up having a 50" back stall lol! It was a little bit of a learning curve for Dex, He kept trying to follow me back out when I tried to close the slant divider. Took a few tries but we finally got it lol! I wasn't going to spend so much on a trailer but my BF insisted I get the Featherlite, he likes the brand a lot, and he insisted I get it exactly how I want so I'll be happy.

Yeah my friend is going to ask the guy who runs the STB barn if we could borrow a cart next time and let him check it out some. He doesn't do well with stall boarding and thats all she offers at her barn but if we know we'll have a few nice days that he could stay out I may ask if I can leave him there a few days so he can just watch them go around every morning while doing his thing in the pasture with her horse.

I actually went to order my magrestore and msm, and noticed a product they have
https://www.performanceequineusa.com/focusequine-1-1-1.aspx

I'm going to try it! If you just order the 7 servings, it has a money back guarantee, so I figure why not give it a try. Its pretty expensive but if it works could be good to try for our first few outings to get him more comfortable. I dunno I hate the thought of drugging him, but I want to make it easier on him and he NEEDS to get comfortable with it! I can't take him in parades if hes going to have a heart attack if someone drives up!


----------



## evilamc

Oops I just realized somehow I double posted earlier. Sorry about that!


----------



## liltuktuk

*evil* - I am sooooo jealous of your trailer. I want one! And I have almost the exact same truck. 

Haven't gotten much trail riding in, too much else going on. Sunday we rode down to the arena. We got out of the driveway and part way down the road and suddenly Maverick was head bobbing lame! :shock::evil::-( So we turned around and went back to the barn while my friends continued on to the arena. Pretty sure he must have just stepped on a rock wrong because he was fine when we got back to the barn and I couldn't find any heat or swelling. 

So after leaving the barn, and then riding back to the barn, I hopped back on Amira and left for the arena again. Maverick started screaming his fool head off even though his Aunty Shadow was still in the pasture with him.

And Amira left the barn at a blazing trot by herself. The minute we hit the pavement she started cantering and she ran the entire mile down the road to the arena. I was like "uhhhhhh okay? Since when do you leave the barn for the SECOND time by yourself?" So I was pretty thrilled about that. Maybe she just wanted to catch up to her boyfriend Sly? But I'll take it. :lol:

Oh yeah, and Saturday Maverick wore in his surcingle for the first time. So proud of my baby.

"Mom, there's something on my back!"








"What am I supposed to do with this?"








"Well I guess its not so bad..."








Oh, and Sampson my pup turned "4" on Sunday. We were told he was 3 when we got him, so we consider the day we got him his unofficial birthday. Can't believe we've had him a year already!


----------



## Roux

Evil - I love your trailer! Your rig looks so good down the road. Also I think Dex and Roux are soul mates lol I can only imagine the s show Roux would have put on with carts rolling by... 

We have had winds non-stop between 25-35 since Saturday, with gusts between 40 and 50 mph. It is hard just to go out side much less ride, it feels like the roof of my house is about to blow off.

Anita - We don't get tornadoes often where we are because the mountains don't allow for it but I would think that unless the barn is tornado rated then they would be safer out side. I usually feel better with the horses out in bad weather but probably depends on the horse also. 

Phantom- I love that emerald green on Gamer, also what an adorable expression!

liltuck - I almost couldn't recognize Mavrick when he wasn't sleeping  just kidding, he is a cutie!


----------



## Herosbud

Evil, About your trailer - Sweet!


----------



## Roadyy

Ahh, So glad to see your mileage 6Gun, makes me feel worthy of being in this thread still. Albeit you still have me by 5 or so miles. lol

Storms moving in here this morning and suppose to rain through Friday so I'll have to wait til next week and hope the weekend is enough to dry out the trails. 

Farrier is coming out this afternoon to trim the boys as they are about a week over due.


Little Man has become allergic to something or has gotten something in his eye. Noticed it has swollen up pretty good from yesterday morning to last evening.


















Here are a couple more pics of them out in the pasture looking all happy.


----------



## Herosbud

Roady, Good luck with the eye problem and I hope its not an ulcer. Eye issues scare me.
I hope that everyone is surviving the storms OK. We have had quite a bit of rain and hail in my area but no damage so far.


----------



## Roadyy

Going after some medicated eye cream and taking some Benadryl out to them after I take dw back to her bus for afternoon route.


----------



## greentree

Hey, everyone!! Took a bit to catch up. I have been so bipolar lately that I have not had the nerve to read much.....(This is not an official diagnosis...) 

We got Mary's brother to come over Saturday to help put the roof on the greenhouse. Bought a cute little red metal shelf at a resale shop for it. Sunday, he came over after church and put the final roof panels on, then we went in to Lowe's to get some pipe to plumb it. When we got home, 

IT HAD BLOWN DOWN.

I had a greenhouse for about 3 hours. Ce la vie...

Evilamc, I LOVE the trailer! Get Dexter chasing those carts around, and he won't be scared for long.

Roadyy, I am so glad you got the horses moved. That is SUCH a nice barn.

Tiff, Good job on the selfie! So cute! 

I'll be back....my phone is calling!

Nancy


----------



## Zexious

Roadyy--Poor little man ): I like the happy pasture pics much more than the ouchy eye pics v.v

EDIT-Typo x.x


----------



## tiffrmcoy

*Roadyy-* Loving the new place!! That pasture is to die for, I wish my girls pasture looked as good as your does.

*Evil-*I love your new trailer! 

*liltuktuk-* Maverick looks like he's coming along very well! He's such a cute little guy!

Oh and happy belated birthday Sampson!!


Well took Warrior to the vet yesterday to see why she suddenly came up lame and thank the lord the vet said it was a just a bruise nothing major and she probably got it while running out in the pasture with the other horses so he told me plenty of rest and some cold hosing to help with the little bit of swelling she still has and within the next week or so she will be healed up and be rideable!!


----------



## Roadyy

Finally on aps where I can see the picks of evil's trailer and the pics Dawn posted of the trails with dream. Great looking trailer and horse and trail pics.


----------



## liltuktuk

Despite the down pour we had through most of the day, it cleared up really nice this evening and I was able to get 4 miles in on Amira. She was great. We cantered for a good 3/4 of a mile at least on a loose rein and she was soooooo relaxed.

Then on the way back we saw some couches along side the road and she worked herself up into a tizzy. :-?

And because I was in a good mood after that I took some pony selfies when we got back to the barn.

Maverick looks cute as always.








Amira apparently wanted to make a 'derp' face.








And Maverick turned 1 today! And is way more butt high than I remember and I swear I just saw him on Sunday! :shock:


----------



## jamesqf

First 1/4 mile of actual riding today, on my friend's horse, after about 4 miles of walk/trot leading Nova. Mounting was a little awkward - the wrist doesn't take angled stresses very well at all - but once on I could manage the reins & all pretty well. So that's progress!


----------



## Roux

Added 8 miles even to my total with an absolutely wonderful ride this evening accompanied by Mom and Gus.

*Total - 193.57 miles*!










We finally got a break from the nasty wind but today it was cold! Only 60 deg - it was nice but bi-polar. Both of the horses were amazingly well behaved. We didn't have any problems and mom was feeling confident to try trotting and she even loped once!!

On the way back I spotted a coyote and pointed it out to my mom. She was pretty worried about it and I was completely nonchalant... but then the dang thing started to follow us! I thought that I could just chase it away but no it would turn back wait for us to keep going and then continue to follow. So I thought I would try to look "big" and jumped Roux up a small embankment. When we got to the top Roux saw the coyote (remember he had seen it just moments before) and spooked pretty hard. His spook caused the coyote to spook and the silly thing sprinted off. I was laughing so hard, it was so comical!!

I completely misjudged the time it would take to get back and we ended up riding in the dark but had a blast!


----------



## Zexious

^Jealous. That looks absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Herosbud

Kate and I had a nice ride on Saturday with a couple from South Carolina that were visiting with their horses. We had horses and dogs that had never met and I did not see ears laid back or heard a growl all day and that makes for a relaxing ride. The Dogwoods and a few Redbuds were still in bloom plus the leaves on the undergrowth were starting to pop so the scenery was great too. We took turns being in front and even that worked out. When it comes to laid back horses I believe that I have to cast my vote for mature Quarterhorse geldings.


----------



## Roadyy

Such beautiful trails in these pictures have me completely green with envy.

I was hoping to participate in the Bay County Sheriff Office's Mounted Posse Search and Rescue day this Saturday. They are inviting people to bring their family and horses out for a day of fun starting at 10am. It's their annual recruiting day to gather those who could help traverse the places on horse back that are too hard by foot or vehicle. I am not sure if they are going to post pone it due to weather of if I will have to work Saturday for a make up day to all this rain we are having this week.

The horses are all recovering greatly from whatever irritation they were having with their eyes. I have been giving them Benadryl and washing their eyes with wet rag and it seems to have worked. All eyes were clear of gunk this morning and Little Man's swelling is almost non existent now. I will still keep an "eye" on them to make sure it doesn't flare up again. 

Hope you all are fairing the weather well and no damage to you and yours from these storms.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

RhondaLynn said:


> foxtail. what type of work to you do/or want to do?? I have no offers.. just nosey!
> 
> Rhonda


I'm a school administrator. The job offer is an elementary school principal. The hard part is, its a good offer, but I have 2 other districts that will pay more, and are also in good locations. This place is beautiful, but really out of the way. I have to decide, and then we have to move. 

*sigh*

I hate moving


----------



## Herosbud

Roady, The next morning after your post about the eye problems I noticed that my boy had a puffy left eye and a little drainage. I used saline (Almost Tears I think its called) and an ophthalmic ointment for two days and it cleared up. The wind has been blowing like crazy and a lot of pollen and I wonder if horses don't suffer a little too.
Foxtail, My youngest daughter is a school superintendent here in Missouri. She worked her way up from teacher, to principal to the superintendents job in the same district. She loves it but when she became the "supe" she really works a lot of hours. Good luck with your job decision.


----------



## QOS

I had a bunch of catching up to do! I haven't been on in days due to going to Louisiana to teach a class on a peacock cake, demo gum paste flowers the next day, drive home Monday night, go to Houston for tests for hubby Tuesday and come home and make a dang cake. Ugh. 

I just finished baking a wedding & groom's cake - burnt my arm and my dang middle finger on my right hand...oven 2 - denise - 0. 

Amy - going to read about your trip. 

Roady - that is a nice looking place!! 

Littuktuk - he is the cutest thing!!!

Amy - going to read up on your ride.

Evil - that is a nice looking rig!!! Featherlites are the bomb. 

As for the dumba$$ boyfriend walking behind the horses - yeah...I think I would have said "got to trot now...it is part of my therapy" :twisted::twisted:

Biscuit and I did get out for a ride Saturday morning before I had to leave for Louisiana. The man I bought Biscuit from was having a consignment horse sale out at the park. When I got there the auctioneer had a fit over Biscuit and said he'd love to ride him. LOL he wanted to try The Biscuit on cows. Said he was sure Biscuit could drop his butt and pull a cow down! LOL He said "Are you putting him in the sale?" :shock: I said "10K couldn't buy this horse from me". 

He said he felt he could get that or more for Biscuit. ahahahahahaha I think the guy I bought Biscuit from turned a little green. Biscuit was about 200 lbs or more underweight when I got him. Now he looks pretty dang buff 

We had a great ride out in the bayou. Smelled like heaven out there. Lots of flowers blooming - saw a HUGE turtle the size of a platter sunning himself. Birds of all kinds going all over the place and baby alligators sunning themselves. 

I checked my mileage - it is around 72 miles. I did find a new riding buddy that can go with me on Monday! She wants to learn where all the trails are in Tyrrell so God willing and the creek/bayou doesn't rise we are going Sunday and Monday for a ride.  Hoping to catch up if it will stop raining.


----------



## Oreos Girl

I think I have found a saddle for Oreo. It is one that another person that has a gaited horse had made for her horse but they didn't put a narrow enough twist in it for her and she feels like it is too wide. Tried it out and Oreo was like ok, lets go. I only had a halter with a lead rope on him so he had fun. The chiropractor/vet came out to check the fit and said it was much better than the saddle I have now. I am keeping it to try for the weekend when I can really ride around on it.


----------



## Roux

*It was the best of trail rides.... it was was the worst of trail rides...*

The cliff notes version of my ride tonight is that I added 10.64 miles breaking 200 for the year and I am now at *204.21 miles total!* The ride started out terribly and then almost ended badly but the bits in the middle were GREAT - if I could just figure out how to get more consistency out of that dang horse... today the Old Roux was back :-|

To start us off here is my _"Oreo Selfie"_ to add to the collection:









To begin our ride we must as always get through the ditch bank portion in order to get to the trails. I just learned that my BO calls it "the gauntlet." She said she hasn't has a horse that didn't have some issues with that part of the ride so I don't feel too bad when Roux is a s-head about it.

I thought we were off to a good start we had gone a few feet and things felt good when Roux stopped dead and refused to move forward. So I of course did the ask, tell, make with a cues to go forward and at make he started backing up rapidly. Ugh.... When he does this he makes a nice little 90 deg backwards turn so that way he is backing into the ditch and a 6 ft drop off... lovely. He is a master at this trick and if you suggest any other way then home he will continue to back. I let him slip a foot off and it did nothing to perturb him from going over the edge. So I decided that if he want to back we would back. I would rather do small circles to get him moving but the ditch isn't wide enough for that. So we backed up down the trail. And backed and backed and backed. Then Roux decided he would rather go forward down the trail so I made him back up more. It took us 24 min to go one mile _(the entire ride was 2hrs 45 min- so that's 1/5th of our time just for the first mile)_... I was beyond frustrated. But once I turned him around and said lets go I didn't have any more sour issues from him and we made it to the bosque!



















I decided to go up the arroyo and under the highway. I stopped to get this picture. Poor Roux has fallen into the wrong crowd- thug life.










Everything has been going well no spooks or refusals thus far but I had no idea what would be in store for me. But first some lovely views:




























Off in the distance I thought I heard an ATV or motorcycle but I figured if I stayed on top of the mesa we could see it coming and it wouldn't bother us. A few minuets later off in the distance I see three children. They were pretty young like 7 through 10. They were walking two very barky dogs and looked like children of the corn... their creepy blonde hair was so light it was glowing seriously... and I am thinking why are these kids unattended in the middle of no where?
So as we get closer they started running and screaming towards us. Roux reacted as you might expect by spinning attempting to bolt and then tossing in a few bucks for good measure. When I got him still- BAM the motorcycle I heard earlier comes right at us - time for round two lol.

I didn't get a pic of the children but you can use this for reference:









On the way back I ran into the children and the motorcycle again at the river. As it turns out the children are the progeny of the motorcycle guy and so in a way they were being supervised. The smallest of the children said Howdy - Do! And that was cute so I changed my mind a little about them being children of the corn. 

Now it is time for me to turn home. This was my favorite shot of the day:









This is the burned area from the forest fire a few years back I promised to get a picture of:









All is going well until with out warning Roux starts to prance and get really squirly. With all of his blowup Roux has never been much of a prancer not like the OTTBs I used to have so its kind of unusual for him. Then he starts snorting and really panicking baby rears and crow hops and then he stupidly spins backs up in far and almost goes over the edge into the river... At this point he had one back leg over the edge and I thought he was going over and in so I bailed. Some how he scrambled back over but he was so upset he was rearing, spinning bellowing going mad. 

I lunged him and tried to get his attention back on me. When I got back on he was quivering and shaking so bad it felt like he was getting electrocuted. I could hear something in the trees but I couldn't see what was going on so I got him away from the river and to a higher spot where I could try to figure why he was so upset...










See those black dots on the road... Cows. The whole panic was about cows... we did cow work two weekends ago. I have used Roux to gather cows on the ranch last fall. All this over COWS... what kind of horse is afraid of COWS... its so embarrassing. As soon and he saw they were cows it was ok so I made him follow them for 15 min. 










At this point we are almost home. But Roux has one more "near death" experience when a beaver did that tail slap and zoomed off into the water. We were trotting and he jumped six feet sideways. This incident wouldn't even be worth reporting other than I slammed my forearm on the saddle horn so it was my only (minor) injury for the day.

All in all I had a blast... I always do. Roux will certainly keep you on your toes. He is a unique little horse but I am glad I chose to keep working with him some more!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Hahahahahaha very entertaining Roux! Time to start writing a book! Children of the corn, I love it. Nothing scarier than screaming kids, except of course COWS. Hahaha. Sorry to lol, but really glad u weren't hurt.


----------



## b7afonso

I got to ride today, and had my first full gallop with my boy and it was amazing!  hopefully more to come!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Ps - fabulous pictures Roux! How do u manage pictures when your horse is acting the fool? This is my dilemma with Chivas...


----------



## Roadyy

Roux, sorry you had the few blow ups, but glad the rest of it went so well. 

Denise, glad you got to enjoy the trails and really hope the new riding buddy works out. 

I will be glad to get back in the saddle myself as I took a horseman/co-worker out to the horses yesterday evening and he is really excited about riding with me until he can get his boys down here from Ga.


----------



## QOS

Roux - gorgeous pictures and loved reading about your ride. Roux sounds like a handful at times but hey...that keeps us on our toes. Biscuit is 5% bipolar :evil: so I have to work around that. As my friend Margaret says "you just got an IQ test and you failed". Have to be smarter than him which sometimes is a challenge. He is no dummy!!!

Roady, I got an text from then new riding buddy wanting to know if I minded if she ponied a colt and I said certainly not. So we are on for Monday and Sunday I am going with my cousin. 

I do not have any wedding cakes for a while after the 10th so I am looking forward to getting in some miles.


----------



## Celeste

If Roux will go backwards past something scary, he eventually will go forward past it. I have had horses like that. I'm glad that you are a good rider so that you don't get hurt, but it sounds like you are doing a good job with him. He just needs miles and miles and miles. Like my little Psycho Princess.


----------



## Roadyy

My Trusty is that way with Parrots in cages under carports that he can't see through the shrubs. He will back past a scary thing all day long, but will refuse forward when he spooks at something in front of him. I'll work him into figure eights and circles with no win, but turn him towards home and cue him to back and he will not hesitate. I will have to see how he does on the trails at the new place. I make it a point to not look for things I think will spook him no matter how many times it happens. I just keep looking forward and deal with the spooks when they happen.


----------



## Celeste

We have never encountered parrots in cages. Roosters on the attack, yes.......


----------



## QOS

my cousin Kellie's horse Elan used to be terrified of chickens! We would just crack up laughing at him when the little Banty Rooster and his hens would come to the trailers looking to pick through the poop. Poor old Elan would darn near have a melt down. He finally got used to them enough that he didn't freak out but it was pretty dang funny to see a 900 lb horse scared to death of a 3 lb chicken.


----------



## AnitaAnne

So, I need some advice from my horsey friends. 

This is a picture of Chivas's left ear and the thing growing in it. I broke it off a month ago (he did not appriciate me popping it off) and it is back, even bigger!

So, what is it, and what do I do about it??


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

AnitaAnne said:


> So, I need some advice from my horsey friends.
> 
> This is a picture of Chivas's left ear and the thing growing in it. I broke it off a month ago (he did not appriciate me popping it off) and it is back, even bigger!
> 
> So, what is it, and what do I do about it??


That looks like aural plaques. I have read that they can get cancerous, but the ones my equines get are just white patches without growths. I wouldnt remove them and have a vet check for cancer. I kept my horses ears covered with a fly mask that had ears on it. It kept the sun and insects off his plaques to keep them from getting worse. I wonder if there is something that would be a good topical that anyone knows?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

I think they are in the wart family
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnitaAnne

Yuck. Warts? I doubt he would keep on a flymask, but I can try. Do they go away then?


----------



## evilamc

Poor Chivas that looks kinda nasty  I hope its nothing serious! I've never seen a wart on a horse, but I guess it kind of looks like a warts I see on dogs all the time. Ha sometimes we accidentally shave them off (dogs don't even realize it)...we joke and say we gave them free wart removal. If its just a wart it could be harmless and probably will keep coming back if its like with dogs, imo I'd have the vet check it though to give you peace of mind.

QQS, glad you made a new riding buddy! I've made a few too! If the one girls bf EVER comes again I will take your advice and just be like OH HEY, We trot down this path...KBYE! lol!

Roux...that is quite the story about your ride! I'm glad you werent hurt. I think Roux and Dexter really are soul mates...Rocks to Dexter are cows to Roux...no lie. If theres EVER a BIG new rock on a trail we've gone on before, he has a mini heart attack. Like if its the first time on a trail, he couldnt care less about any rocks along the path...but someone placing a giant large white rock randomly on a bank or along a path....OMG MOM WTF IS THAT THAT HASN'T BEEN THERE BEFORE ITS GOING TO EAT ME! Tonight there was a new rock. We were riding with someone that wasn't on a very confident horse too. So of course since Dex wouldn't go past, she wouldn't. So, instead of fighting/prancing around with him, we stopped, and starred at the rock. Starred until HE looked away from it...thats when I knew he was over it and he happily walked past it.

Rode yesterday and today, 3.74 yesterday and 3.9 sooooo 102.62 for the year! Yay broke 100 miles finally! We've been slacking lately.

Rode yesterday with the neighbor for the first time, she was super sweet and we had a lot in common! I look forward to riding with her more! She also sets up little obstacles at home and said I could come over to play with them too.

Rode today with the girl that has the dumb bf...he didn't come...She was much less annoying this time (or maybe I'm getting used to her?). So it was a nice ride, the horse shes leasing isn't too confident yet on the trails but followed Dexter through everything really well! She tried to take the lead a few times but after about a minute would stop and wouldn't go forward again till Dexter took the lead back lol! Was kinda cute. Also Dexter seemed a lot more alert tonight at first. We joked and said he was more alert because he was trying to keep an eye out to protect Shanti. Maybe was true, who knows!

Hoping to go back out to my friends soon, but probably wont be able to for 2 weeks  SO BUSY LATELY UGH I HATE IT! I just hope he isn't traumatized from our last visit there. Think I should load him up and just take him down the road to the new equestrian park that opened up? Somewhere small...without horses being chased by carts...to make him see that everytime we go in the trailer it wont be to a scary place?


----------



## phantomhorse13

Roux, what an adventure! I think every time you make your naughty boy work thru his spooks/tantrums, it will get better and better as he learns he can't get out of work. Gorgeous pictures as always. I am so jealous!

Amy, I second the aural plaques (seems too flat to be a sarcoid). Generally they are just a nusiance, but if they grown rapidly or get in the way of tack, your vet can try freezing them (just like one would a wart).

Hope everyone gets some good saddle time in this weekend. I had been hoping to get a ride in, but I managed to throw out my back yesterday so am now gimping around. Probably not missing much anyway, as things are still a pretty mucky mess from all the rain earlier in the week (and more coming tomorrow), but I was so looking forward to the mental stress release of being on a horse!!


----------



## Celeste

I can't tell what the ear problem is by looking at it over the internet, but if it is a wart, the actual lesion won't be painful. That could help to distinguish it from severe fly strike.


----------



## Celeste

My friend Donna and I had a great ride today! We rode down the old road that we usually go on because we thought that the bridge had been fixed. They have started on it, but it is completely torn out. There is not really a safe crossing, so we just turned around. My horse was willing to ride side by side with Donna’s horse today. She also led the way some of the time. She cantered without going psycho. I had so much fun. Donna’s horse spooked just a bit once because a redtailed hawk flew up off of the ground right under her horse. She just got startled, and then settled right down. She is such a good girl. We rode 5.4 miles.

*Total 107.21 miles*


----------



## evilamc

Thats awesome Celeste! Sounds like a fun ride


----------



## AnitaAnne

So, I have been studying up on this crazy looking thing in Chivas ear, and I am a little smarter but still not too happy about it :-( will keep you posted on how it goes, but today I brushed some fly spray in his ear. I always do this when I spray them down, but hadn't started spraying yet this year. Time to start...

On a better note, I carried Chivas up to Warden Station in the Talladega Forsest today. I saw a bunch of ladies I haven't seen for a long time! I looked around, and realized it was mostly ladies everywhere! Maybe it is because this is race weekend...Talladega 500=ladies ride day lol

I didn't see any wildlife (probably the bells Chivas wears) but I saw a HUGE Rocky Mtn gelding, looked to be about 16h. The owner said she didn't know how tall he was or how fast he can go. The weirdest thing? She was using the same brand of saddle as I do! A Fabtron, which is not all that common. It was a different style though, with a flex tree. 

The road is repaired, so no more miles of rig-shaking gravel road to travel!Going to try to get there again tomorrow

Rode 6.76 miles YTD 58.5 (pitiful)

Some pictures from today starting with the giant Rocky, Chivas ready to go, getting a drink, some trail shots:


----------



## AnitaAnne

PS - I finally got my helmet mount for the GoPro, so I plan to attemp to try to use it. If I can figure out how to work the camera!!

Couple more pictures; side view of Chivas all decked out in red, and the big after-ride shake trying to loose all the red:


----------



## Herosbud

We got in a good 10.6 mile yesterday finishing up the ride going down Brazil Creek that you see in the pictures. I wanted to get some pictures of my bride in the creek, but because of my track record of dropping my GPS we thought that I had better forget about it.
We hauled our horses down to the trail the day before yesterday and were just starting out when my boy Hero thru a shoe. So after catching our farrier at home we hauled up there and the riding was over for the day. We always try to make the best of a bad situation so we stayed at the trailer for awhile letting the boys munch hay while we had lunch and then headed to the farrier.
The section of the Berryman Trail that we rode yesterday has some rugged sections with quite a few switchbacks, steep ups and downs, blow downs, and creek crossings so it was a long 10.6 miles.
The growth in the ear looks like a wart that I found in one of my steers ears. They will get quite large if they are not removed.


----------



## 6gun Kid

So today I did 13 miles, was shooting for 20 but they were doing a back burn, so my plans changed. Was really proud of Fat pony, wasn't fazed by the smoke or flames, barely blinked when a flock of ducks flared off the pond practically underneath him. Then the stalwart, been there done that trail horse that he is, proceeded to spook at *literally* his own shadow! the big goober!
*Heading out*



























*Scene of the duck attack*


















*Riding into the back burn*

*







*

*if you look closely you can see flames against the tree in the middle of the pic*

*







*

*heading home*

*







*

So happy Star Wars day May the Fourth Be With You!


----------



## 6gun Kid

BTW that brings me to 44, same as my age. That's kind of randomly odd.


----------



## AnitaAnne

I carried Chivas back up to Warden Station today. Got a late start trying to figure out the GoPro. Spent nearly an hour looking for a micro SD card to put in it before giving up and heading out. 

We rode 1/2 the yellow trail. It starts out with the red trail, so lots of ups & downs, one really steep one!! I was about sitting on the horn going down:shock:

After that, there are still elevation changes, but not as steep. I think of it as a ridge trail. There are 5 bridges, one of which I managed to take a picture of. Chivas started out good, and the first 5 miles were pretty good. He was paying attention to the trail and even insisted on a turn I was hesitant about and he was right! I was really starting to trust him when he suddenly (at the 3rd bridge) quit drinking the water and was spooking at nothing. 

We crossed paths with two endurance riders on some Arabians. One was fine and we chatted for a few minutes, but the first rider was having a heck of a time with her horse and when i asked if he kicks (he was dancing all over the place) she replied "I don't know, it's not my horse!" :lol:

By the end of the ride, he was spooking at everything and nothing, and I was worried about him not drinking, so we only did half of the trail, 8.4 miles. I nearly came off on one of those spooks, and to pass an innocent looking stump was time consuming, as we went flying backwards 3 times before passing it with a lot of prancing and snorting. 

When we returned to the trailhead, it was nearly empty, so maybe he had a friend leave...

I did take a short video, about mile 4 when he was acting sane. I hope the link works, I just set up a YouTube channel.


----------



## QOS

Loved seeing everyone's pictures!!!

Amy...that is a cranky looking wart/growth. Ugh...I bet he was ****ed off when you removed the previous one!

I got out and rode today with Kellie and Elan. Biscuit was a good boy - spooked in place a few times. We saw alligators and turtles today.  the woods smelled terrific!!! Biscuit kept wanting to turn around and go home yet he was very forward today. We did canter a few times and he did a great job.

We ran into my stable mates out on the trail and they had come through the woods. We got back to the trailers and I headed for the woods when Kellie headed home. OMG it is finally drying up. The park man had dragged part of the trails so it was good footing but some was pretty rough going. 

When I got back to the barn, my stable manager's horse was on the washrack after their ride. Her foot was being held up. I stopped to see what the problem was and dang. Legato rolled when she was returned to her paddock and rolled up in the fence and cut her legs all up. Poor baby. 

I am going tomorrow with the new riding buddy. Looking forward to it.

Rode 9.5 miles today so i have about 82 miles now. Working to catch up with Celeste!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Beautiful water Herosbud! You horse is so handsome!

6Gun, nice pictures, but rather too close to the fire for me!!

Here's some pictures of our ride today; Chivas braided up, snatching some grass, weird tree, 2nd bridge:


----------



## jamesqf

First real ride today for both me & Nova. About 3-4 miles, me on my friend's horse while she rode Nova. She's basically re-training Nova from scratch (since we discovered she'd not really been fully trained), so this was her first time being ridden outside the corral. Did really good: only one little spook at a couple of dirt bikes.


----------



## Roadyy

Spent yesterday afternoon riding the round pen and arena with my daughter. She really enjoyed it as much as I did. You could see the confidence coming back in her eyes and when I asked her if she was ready to stop the answer was a resounding NO.

We rode for almost two hours before rinsing the horses down and feeding them.


----------



## liltuktuk

All caught up again. I was stuck on my couch for two days with some strange illness that made me throw up the first day and the room spin the second. :shock:

Saturday I got a short 1.5 ride in around in the woods. Mostly I went out with my pup Sampson to see if he'd cross the creek. He's not a strong swimmer, probably because he's very front heavy. Unfortunately he wanted nothing to do with the creek. So I took him on the other side where it's shallower and still no luck. Hopefully in the summer it'll have dried up enough that he'll be able to walk across. Amira on the other hand waded right out into the deep part of the creek and then stopped and did her impression of a duck. Dipping her whole head in and then bringing it back out and shaking water everywhere. I told her it was still to cold to be doing that. :lol:

Yesterday I took Amira out alone and did a 9 mile ride. We went down the power lines behind the farm, all the way into town and back. It's still pretty wet, so there were some pretty large puddles that of course we can't walk through (remember, playing in the creek? :evil. So we were dodging those, but every where it was dry we trotted and cantered. And honestly I was quite impressed with Amira. She wanted to go fast and I let her, but it was a controlled fast. I never got the feeling that if I asked for her to slow I wasn't going to get it. 

Only spook we had was at a random orange cone. We passed two with no issues, but then the third one Amira decided she wanted to show off her cutting moves and dropped down and spun. While impressive, I was not amused and pushed her past the cone and then all was normal.

It was pretty windy yesterday, gusting up to 35 mph. The wind was behind us on our way out but headed back...holy crap!:shock: So glad I had my sun glasses on, my eyes were watering even with the protection. Amira is funny going into the wind. She gets mad at it. I let her canter a portion home and she had her ears pinned and was trying to go faster and faster but just couldn't in the wind. It's actually nice for me, I can let her run towards home, but it doesn't turn into a gallop towards home...

No ride pictures, just an after. As you can see, we still have a lot of mud. :shock:


----------



## greentree

Roadyy, that child has the most gorgeous natural seat! With access to that nice arena and a few dressage lessons, she could be a National Champion! 

Nancy


----------



## AnitaAnne

Yea Roadyy!!! So glad you got a good workout and so happy to hear Amber is enjoying riding again! She looks so happy and proud of herself. Tell her Jenny said she looks great, and wishes they could ride together. 

Drooling over that barn again...

Liltuktuk, you have a beautiful but silly horse! Swimming is ok but not puddles? I would believe her except she doesn't seem to mind getting dirty; has she seen her toes lately? :lol: Anyway, sounds like you had a good ride and lots of fun!

QRS, sounds like you had a good ride, nice pictures too! 

Celeste, you seem to be the one to beat this year; keep up the good work!! 

Roux, I think you are second after Phantom! Thats really great. 

I'm not sure about Any, I haven't tried to calculate her numbers to miles.

Dawn, hope you back gets better soon, was it Gamer?


----------



## Roadyy

I just called Amber and told her all of your comments and she said Thank you to all. I sent her to YouTube to watch some Dressage Competitions to see what she thinks.

Amy, Amber said she would love to ride with Jenny and didn't come out there with us Sunday evening because they all thought we took off for the power lines. We had planned on riding the trails together, but I decided to put her on the lunge line with Doc for a few laps in the round pen before going out. That turned into a few lessons on cuing for walk, stop, back up and turns while keeping the hands soft. That turned into taking turns having each horse take turns standing still while the other horse went around and right beside us facing all four directions. Neither of them were phased by it, but Little Man was beside himself because he couldn't get in the round pen or the arena with us. He is bad about cutting either horse off while trying to go a certain path. I had him tied to the outside of the round pen so he had to stand still and watch us having fun. He dug a 14" hole for it.


----------



## liltuktuk

AnitaAnne said:


> Liltuktuk, you have a beautiful but silly horse! Swimming is ok but not puddles? I would believe her except she doesn't seem to mind getting dirty; has she seen her toes lately? :lol: Anyway, sounds like you had a good ride and lots of fun!


She is quite silly. She'll dodge all the puddles, especially the clear ones. The cloudy/muddy puddles she wants to stop and drink out of.

Now on the way back home she was much more willing to walk through the puddles....but only walk...very slowly....because that 6" deep puddle is incredibly hard to walk through. *rolls eyes*

I did get her to canter through a couple of puddles, but I think it was mostly because she was distracted at the time. And each time once she realized she was in the water she tried to slam on the brakes, so I got sick of worrying about being dumped so just slowed her down before the puddles and walked around them.


----------



## tiffrmcoy

*Roady-* It warmed my heart seeing and hearing about your daughter you must be so proud of her!

Warrior has been doing a lot better so I decided to take her for a short little ride in the neighborhood to see how she would do and she did great no pain or limping so yay! While on our ride we ran into not 1 but 2 giant horse eating monsters! The first one was some chalk writing on the street and War thought it was going to be the end of her the way she acted so we walked back and forth by it until she was no longer was afraid of it and I even got her to walk over the chalk.








The second giant horse eating monster we came across was a couch. She flipped out when she saw it. It was even more scarier than the first horse eating monster we passed. She was snorting, pawing at the ground, arching her head high and puffing up her chest throwing her tail straight up in the air (she was going all Arabian on me) and sort of trotting in place it was funny I have never seen her react to something like that I kind of felt bad because she was having the most terrifying experience of her life and here I was laughing at her but again I kept making her walk by it until she no longer reacted to it.








*Rode 1.85 miles for a total of 99.55 miles (oohhh almost to 100)*


----------



## Roadyy

Very proud of her. I called Shannon, my trainer friend, and set up an appointment on Thursday for her to come do an initial hour lesson with her at the farm and see where she stands as a beginner. Then set up a lesson package of 4 lessons for $120. I have no clue if that is a good deal, but is her base package for coming to the student. She has 4 students now that consistently place top 3 in Hunter/Jumper and Dressage in their age groups. I guess that means she knows what she is doing? lol

Reality is that she will start beginner lessons to learn all the basics and will be doing that for awhile. I have no expectations other than her getting confident enough to saddle any of our horses and know she can handle them.


----------



## Zexious

tiffrmcoy--Those couches sure are frightening ;D


----------



## Roadyy

AnitaAnne, How is Drambuie doing at the lesson barn? Figured there would be an update soon from his time there.


Dawn, how are you coming on your back and Dream?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> AnitaAnne, How is Drambuie doing at the lesson barn? Figured there would be an update soon from his time there.


He hasn't been there yet. They are just starting the horseback riding so getting everything set up is taking some time but are supposed to have everything ready by this weekend. I should have a definate date soon. 

$120 for four lessons sounds like a good deal, especially if her students are competing and placing (key requirement for me). I used to pay $75 for 45 minutes and it was a two hour trailer ride each way for my Dressage instructor. That was about a decade ago...


----------



## QOS

Amy - Chevis looks grand in his red!!! I like his bells!!! Biscuit needs some bells.

Roady - so glad your daughter is riding. The lessons sound reasonable to me. I paid $40 per lesson. LOVE LOVE LOVE that barn and the arena. OMG I wish I could fall into a place like that. I would love it.

Liltuktuk - dogs are too funny and so are horses. :lol: My friend's horse sticks his head down into water and drinks when the water is almost to his eyes. Never seen anything like that!

I took Biscuit out to the park today to ride with some people that I had just met a time or two. Didn't really know them but some friends know them well. No problems with the Biscuit up on the washrack before we left. I did his feet and fed him. Loaded him up and went to the park. Washed his backside when we got there because he had pooped on himself. Brushed his mane...tacked him up. Saddle didn't tighten all the way and I went to the left side to check it out to make sure something wasn't caught under the saddle and 

WHAM!

Omg he had a melt down of EPIC proportions as the kids would say. He went straight up in the air - all four feet off of the ground pulling , jumping side to side...it was a freaking rodeo. I grabbed his lead rope and was able to undo it as it was in slip knot. By then he is sideways with his butt towards my RAV - leaning back til he was almost falling over and shaking like a leaf. He was still shaking and spooking all over the place. I have NEVER in the 3.5 years I have owned this horse seen ANYTHING like this. I thought maybe he was hurting and the cinching up just was too much. I called my barn manager I was so upset and frankly, I thought I am so not riding Biscuit today.

I talked to the lady I was going to ride with and she said she would check him out. She is a trainer and is well thought of by people that I know. She ran her hands over him after taking his saddle off, looked at his blanket, etc. She resaddled him and walked him around. She got on him and rode him and whatever it was it was gone. 

It was real windy, I had him under trees and there was some construction going on near by. I think maybe something fell out of the tree and touched him and he freaked out. 

I decided to go ahead and ride...DeAnn held him while I mounted and then I led the trail ride. The ride was to show them other trails in the park. Biscuit was an angel after that. Gaaaaaaa......he busted a gut like I had never seen out of any of our horses or horses that I ride with. 

We rode 7 miles - saw a bunch of alligators and some big ol' boys too!!
DeAnn was riding a pretty little pally mare that turns out was Biscuit's sister from another mother. I know have 89.2 miles.


----------



## evilamc

Went on a nice early morning trail ride yesterday. Was all tacked up and the neighbor texted me asking if I'd like to go for a ride! I figured she must of saw me tacking up, I didn't text her earlier because I never know what time is too early to text people I've just met. She hadnt though! She just noticed how nice of a day it was and wanted to take her slow poke out so figured she'd see if I wanted to come along  Let Dexter eat some grass while she got ready, so that made him happy. 

4.69 miles, 107.31 for the year!

Then todayyyy I took him out to the new park that just opened up for horses! It was SO fun! I got a friend to come along so I wasn't alone, and we just took turns riding Dexter. Shes a very good and confident rider, so I made her ride first LOL! Dexter did AWESOME! I was so proud, he didn't even flinch about her getting on him! She LOVED him, I let her take him over a few little jumps, now she wants to take him to some shows lol. I got on and had fun. Was trying out a saddle today too, my farrier traded me her wintec dressage for my aussie, was hating my aussie and my custom saddle will be a few more weeks. So good trade, seemed to fit him great, he moved out beautifully in it.









Letting him just wander around the ring. Wish I got video of his trot and canter, he was moving soooooo pretty!









My friend on him first









Checking out some the trails









My turnnnn, trying to look pretty









<3 him


















Put him out when we got back and he went and rolled and got hay all over him


















Goofball.

QQS Thats so scary that Biscuit freaked out like that!!! Thats like what happened when Dexter saw the horses pulling carts for the first time. I'm glad you had someone there that was able to help you though and you still had a great time!

Roadyy thats awesome you got your daughter riding again! She looks so happy  The new place looks sooooo nice. $120 for 4 lessons is amazingggg, I have to pay $50/per lesson  I haven't been taking lessons for awhile because of the cost. We're doing alright though, if I start having trouble I call up the trainer.

Tiff, those couches were totallllly going to eat Warrior, so mean. Why didn't you go another .45 miles and break 100!!!!!!!! So bad!


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> Dawn, hope you back gets better soon, was it Gamer?


No, my back had nothing to do with Gamer. It actually had to do with her younger brother, Kidd. 

To make a very long, dramatic story short, the man who owns him has health issues (which is why I wound up with Gamer last year).. and mental ones. I couldn't get him to let go of Kidd last year but he finally agreed to do it this year. So, over the past few weeks I have been franticaly trying to coordinate getting Kidd moved from the farm (same one where Gamer and Dream came from) to a race trainer before the owner changed his mind.

Did I mention Kidd is a 4 year old, basically feral, stallion?

I needed to coordinate trainer, hauler, and vet stuff, all for a horse an hour away. With a lot of luck and prayers, I was able to arrange for the trainer to take the colt, get a vet out to the farm to get coggins, health cert and update his vaccines, and find a hauler willing to drive from PA to MI with him. To say I was stressing out and didn't sleep well during all this is an understatement. But I thought I had it all worked out. Vet had come on the 22nd. Hauler was coming the 5th. Then, Thursday evening, I found out from the owner that he didn't have/couldn't find the paperwork from the vet.. leaving only 1.5 business days to get it found. I must have been having wicked dreams that night from the worry, because I woke up with my back out. :-(

Friday, after the owner spent several hours attempting to drive to the vet clinic (which is only 30 min from the farm) to pick up copies of the paperwork, I just went for it myself. Luckily DH and I were down that way to pick up something for his work anyway. Certainly having the papers in MY hands made me feel a lot better!

This morning was the day - hauler was at the farm at 7am. We figured we better start early because who knew how long it would take to get Kidd on the trailer and it's a 10 hour drive to Michigan. Again, the universe answered my prayers.. as I was able to get him on the trailer in only about 15 minutes with injury or trauma to him or me! 










:happydance:





Roadyy said:


> Dawn, how are you coming on Dream?


Dream is still not right. I am trying not to obsessively stare at her, but I can't miss it. It's not every step, hell it's maybe one out of every 10 steps.. and its just the slightest of hitches.. so could still be a bruise working its way out. Farrier said he's seen bad bruises take as long as 8 weeks to be better, so I am trying not to be hopelessly pessimistic. Maybe if it wasn't the same leg that was an issue before.. but it's so so so frustrating. 



On a good note, I got Sultan out today after returning from the trailering adventure. Sun was shining, so I was going to take advantage despite the strong wind. Sultan was a tad silly because of the wind, spooking at everything from dandelions to grass to tree branches, but I was riding and my back was happy so I was not complaining (much :wink.











This is the same field I spent so many miles riding around and around this winter. Sure looks different now:





















2014 mileage
...
04/28/14 sultan 11.45 miles 7.3 mph 325.93 total miles
05/05/14 sultan 9.05 miles 7.6 mph *334.98 total miles*


----------



## QOS

glad you got him in the trailer without an injury. 

So, he is going to a race trainer? Tell me more!

Sorry your back is hurting! Hope you are better soon and I hope that it is just some bruises Dream is having issues with. 

Seems like the wind was bothering everyone today!


----------



## Roadyy

Just as Denise said, I hope it is just a bruise and nothing more serious. The little stallion looks to have a beautiful head on him. Glad you were able to collect him and now work on turning him into amazing.

Denise, that gator tail looks delicious. Glad you were able to ride after the little explosion and really enjoy the ride.


While at the barn dropping off some rubber mats yesterday, the owner's daughter and two granddaughters stopped by to play with the pullets. We got to talking and she is going to bring her oldest(10 yr old I think) daughter out Thursday evening to do lessons with Amber. Shannon was very happy when I told her she will have an extra student. We laughed when I told her I wouldn't even charge her rent on the round pen or Arena for the lessons.lol

Hope all are well this morning.


----------



## Roadyy

Anita, hope things go well with Drambuie and Jenny's foot is healing well from her horse incident. I'm letting the idea of possibly trading Little Man for a gaited horse creep into my head, but if I did then if my wife ever rode it then I would surely lose it to her. Not really a bad idea as sit would get her riding with me.


----------



## phantomhorse13

QOS said:


> glad you got him in the trailer without an injury.
> 
> So, he is going to a race trainer? Tell me more!


Not sure how much more there is to tell yet, other than he arrived last evening in fine shape. Trainer will get him going under saddle and see what kind of speed he does or doesn't have. While he is fabulously bred in terms of racing bloodlines, as we all know that doesn't always translate into actual talent! Hopefully he will show some promise and be racing when the track opens this season (not sure when that is, other than summer). If not.. then he will be gelded and we will decide from there: endurance? show? pleasure home? [Also possible he winds up gelded anyway if he can't focus.]

Denise, kudos to you for dealing with the random blowup and then having the presence of mind to get on and ride anyway. Glad it turned out so well. Still not sure that I would want to be seeing the type of wildlife on trail you do tho. :lol:




Roadyy said:


> I'm letting the idea of possibly trading Little Man for a gaited horse creep into my head, but if I did then if my wife ever rode it then I would surely lose it to her. Not really a bad idea as sit would get her riding with me.


This sounds like a lovely idea if it would get your wife in the saddle and out with you! I am so spoiled that my DH rides, so would like to have that pleasure for everyone.


I am loving the pictures and stories from everyone. I think we all deserve a lovely spring of riding to make up for the horrible winter!!


----------



## QOS

LOL I am a total sissy. If DeAnn hadn't checked him out and rode him first I don't know that I would have rode that day as it was with people and horses I was not familiar with. 

The wildlife out there is pretty varied. Biscuit did spook once when a gator rolled into the water just ahead of us. We didn't see the gator but they are the only think that makes that kind of splash. 

Hubby said last night that he thinks Biscuit has a loose bolt somewhere. Biscuit has never had a meltdown like this but it was so random. I could have understood it if something big had fallen on him or a loud noise had went off. Who knows? As long as he behaves when I am on his back I am ok with it. 

Hoping to ride this weekend if I can get someone to go. It is Mother's Day and the day before is my late sister's birthday. It is going to be a hard weekend without them. So if I can drag up someone to go with me that is what I am going to do!


----------



## phantomhorse13

QOS said:


> Hoping to ride this weekend if I can get someone to go. It is Mother's Day and the day before is my late sister's birthday. It is going to be a hard weekend without them.


Horses are the best therapy. Wish I was closer so we could go out together. *hugs*


----------



## Celeste

Denise, I think that you should move next door to me. We would probably go broke from skipping work, but think of the fun we would have!!


----------



## tiffrmcoy

*Phantom- *I'm so jealous of the total miles you have, you are definitely my inspiration to strive to do better with my own miles!

It was bugging me all day yesterday that I only had .45 miles till I hit 100 miles so I hurried home yesterday so I could beat the sun setting and get to the 100 miles. Took Beebe out yesterday and rode for 1.18 miles, that was all I could get in before I ran outta day light but I did manage to make it over 100 (barely) but I did it. 

*100.73 miles total*

Didn't take any pics while riding but here are my girls eating dinner after I got back form my super short ride. (took these pics before I groomed them so they're not the best pics of them)

Beebe








War


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy that is great to have another child to ride with Amber, she should enjoy that. I should have let you ride Chivas when we were down there, so you could feel how smooth he is. Little Man is a really nice horse though...too bad you can't have 4 horses :wink:

Denise, could a bee have stung Biscuit? I had a horse go ballistic like that one time from a bee sting, he was in the trailer, parked, at the time and OMG i thought the trailer was going to explode he was going crazy in there. Stopped as fast as it started, then a little heavy breathing and it was all over. 

Will be thinking of you this weekend, the outside of a horse is good for the soul, esp a hansome Biscuit. 

Evil, Dexter is looking very good! Nice to have a horse park close by to play in.

Tiffrmcoy, congrats on breaking 100! The girls are looking fantastic! 

Dawn, Kidd looks so nice, and 15 min to load it fabulous! He must be smart, and you very talented to get him in there so well. Sometimes, a horse that knows nothing is better than one that has been messed up  

Good luck with him and keep us posted on his progress!!! Are there more of these feral, well bred horses you are planning to rescue? :wink:


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> Good luck with him and keep us posted on his progress!!! Are there more of these feral, well bred horses you are planning to rescue? :wink:


No, thank goodness Kidd is the last of them. All that this man has left is Patty, an older broodmare (mom to Gamer and Kidd and half-sister to Dream). She is still on the farm and the new owner of the farm has agreed she can live her life out there, as she is calm and easy to deal with and fine with the herd of boarders' horses. After surviving a lightning strike, it's amazing she made it to 17, so last thing I would want to do is have to relocate her. Now if only the solution to the issues with her owner was so simple.. :-|


Got Sultan out again today, and now I suspect I will never be able to catch him again. :lol: 

Plan was to have a nice ride with my SIL, so before I met up with her, I took Sultan up our local "mountain" twice to take a bit of the edge off (since he was a bit silly yesterday). He was still in spook mode, so he was actually working extra hard as he was going sideways as much as he was forward!











Then met with my SIL and had a lovely ride on some trails I don't get to very often. Nice to have a change of scenery and some good company!






































At the end of the ride, we stopped back at my SIL's barn to pick up another friend and her new horse. It was their first time out on trail and her owner was much more nervous about it than the mare was!











Test trail ride went very well, though the mare was a bit tenderfooted on the rocks so we didn't go out very long.

Then we finally got to head home, much to Sultan's delight. He had been less than impressed about leaving home to start with, so by the "3rd" ride he was pretty thoroughly fed up with me! :lol:

Heading for home, this is my DH's family farm:










2014 mileage
...
05/05/14 sultan 9.05 miles 7.6 mph 334.98 total miles
05/06/14 sultan 16.13 miles 4.7 mph *351.11 total miles*


----------



## Roux

*AnitaAnn- *I really love taking photos. I only post the ones I like- trust me for every nice photo there are several blurry ones lol. I like to try at least to get Roux completely calm before moving away from something he has spooked at so that's how I manage to get photos with him. With the cows I have learned that horses will get over them as soon as they learn the cows will walk away from them. Once they learn that they settle down pretty quick.

As far as Chivas's ear, like some one else said, I think that is an aural plaque. I think it from a herpes-like disease in horses that all most all horses are carriers for but not all horses get the physical symptom. I think they are notoriously hard to get rid of but generally are not painful. I would recommend adding a strong pro biotic to his feed to boot his immune system and see if that works, but when treating this like this from the inside out it takes a while to show results. 

I think I only have the miles because I had the advantage of two horses and I wasn't side lined by winter weather like the rest of you guys!

I love the red- I want to get a crocheted ear deal for Gus because he is the worst when the flies get bad. Where did you get yours, it looks so cute!

*QQS- *I am still debating if I think Roux is one of the smartest horses I have worked with or the dumbest. Some days I think, yup he is really smart and then other days nope he is really dumb haahah!

As the proud of owner of a horse that is known is to have meltdowns of epic proportions I feel for you. I am glad you nor Biscuit was hurt. And good job for getting on him after he did that! I think the Bee sting idea is probably pretty accurate, I was on a horse once that is normally a dead-head and he got stung on the butt and threw an epic fit!

I 100% would be way to afraid to ride next to an alligator.... 

I wish I was closer me and mom would love to go with you on a Mother's Day Ride, that's what we have planned Sunday as well 

*Celeste- *That is good to know about a horse eventually being able to go forward past something they will back up past. That gives me hope that we can keep making progress. Thanks for the compliment on my riding, like I said before I feel comfortable with green horses and their shenanigans its finishing horses that I don't have the experience with. Hopefully I can remedy that soon though. 

*Roaddy-* The new barn looks so nice! Its so wonderful your family likes to share horseback riding with you! 

*Evil- *I want to live next to a horse park!!! So jelly. Its so funny how Dex looked so elegant in those pic of you riding and soooo goofy in the next ones lol

*** *** *** *** *** *** *** ***

I took the Angus Pony for 10.31 miles today.
*Total: 214.52 miles










*We just did a loop that is mostly in the shade it was 86 deg today so we are definitely in summer! I think I am going to get one of those sponges I can throw in the water to cool off the horses when we are riding. It will probably take Roux 6 months to get the hang of that  Actually I have been swing a rope off him in the arena and he does ok with that so maybe it won't be too bad.

Very lovely ride with Gus, very uneventful and nothing exciting happened which is the way it should be.

So without further ado - pictures:

The Gus Monster:









The Trail: 


















Cows on the side of the river they are SUPPOSED to be on:









When we left poor Roux was standing at the very edge of the fence watching us go, and when we got back like 3 hrs later he was in the same spot poor guy!



















And one of him chasing off his pasture buddy / racing us down the fence line:


----------



## Roadyy

Roux, my wife is still unsure about riding with me again. She had her L3,L4 and L5 discs in the lower back fused a couple of years ago and has no desire to be laid up that long again. That keeps her skittish about climbing aboard a horse after her one flop with a horse back in 2000.

I took Trusty out for a ride yesterday after fighting with Little Man for 20 minutes. Left him in the round pen while I swapped over to Trusty and took him on the trails instead. I hit the power lines and turned north as I had a plan for the path I wanted to take, but when I got to the 3rd power line pole I had to turn back. There was a 6' deep by 12' wide ditch with no clear path to cross. Went back and caught another small loop that led back to the main trail I cam in on. He got a little ancy when we hit the loop and wanted to move out so we got up to 12.86mph for about a 1/4 mile as our fastest time. We averaged 3.6 mph. I will be back out there for another ride tomorrow and will head the opposite direction on the power lines.



Had several pics, but even with an 8 mp camera I can't get more than a couple of decent pics off horseback.










5-6-14 2.72 mi Total 28.26 miles.


----------



## Roadyy

My memory is going y'all. I just remembered setting up the riding lessons for Amber and the other girl for Thursday evening. I will have to ride Friday afternoon because they are calling for 40% of scattered thunderstorms Saturday and Sunday.

If it gets the trails too nasty then I can ride Trusty or Doc along the road to my friends for a visit.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roux, thanks for the advice, everyone seems to agree it is aural plaques. I saw a lot of little black spots on the inside of his ear so I think from the flys??

The fly bonnet (or whatever it is called) I bought on sale last fall. i am not sure where I bought it from, but it was cheap like in the $5 range. I picked a style that had all the colors for me & the girls; red, pink, and hunter green. I can't seem to find any that look exactly like mine, but the Derby brand look the closest to them. I don't think I bought them at this store, but they are cheap enought to buy several at this shop:

Derby Premium Crochet Fly Veils / Ear Nets at TackWholesale.com


----------



## Roadyy

I use this site alot too. They have their physical building here in town, but have better prices online where there is no storage costs.

2 different styles available for reasonable price. With the horse flies that were buzzing him yesterday I think they will be one of my next investments.


Fly Sheets/Fly Masks/Ear Nets: Equus Unlimited Tack Shop


----------



## QOS

Horses are great therapy and thanks everyone for the sweet words. The ladies I rode with Sunday want to ride with me on Mother's Day so I am going. We will have to set up a time that works for everyone. That will be better than sitting around being upset - neither my mom nor my sister would want that. They were both really sweet people. 

Celeste - LOL we could get into some trouble playing hooky if I lived near by you. 

It possibly could have been a bee that set Biscuit off but it was pretty windy so I am still thinking something dropped on him because he was terrified. LOL maybe he just had a brain freeze...who knows? I went out and fed him Black Sunflower Seeds today. He and Sarge LOVE those. 

Dawn, those were great pictures!!! Sultan must have been a handful - lol you want to tell them..."Dang...you are working twice as hard doing it your way"!!!! Dean's family farm looks nice...has it been in his family a long time?

Roux, I just love your horsey pictures. Dang...Roux is a nice looking fellow. I love pinto horses!!! They are just so pretty. 

Roady, I can't blame your wife for being cautious. ugh...being laid up with back surgery just bites. I am going through therapy right now and geez, they ran me through the ringer today. LOL my therapist is the cutest little fellow and sweet as he can be. By the time I left there today and ran my errands I could barely walk. Ugh...it is getting better though.


----------



## Roadyy

I tried searching for sites to download maps to my MAPS60 GPS, but everyone of them where expensive. I remember us talking about them before I got my GPS, but can't find it in last year's thread. Do any of you care to share again where you downloaded your GPS maps from? 

Denise, it nearly put her in the loony bin from being bed ridden and no whips were used for that ride....ooops... 
It took her almost 18 months to get 100%, but when she finally started realizing she could do things without fear of hurting herself she took off in her own little box. Some things she won't do out of fear of risking hurt, like riding, but daily chores like cutting grass, weed eating and working in the garden or working are no longer fears. We go walking at the beach and hiking on trails for her enjoyment.


----------



## BlooBabe

Just thought I'd introduce my new girl. She's sweet as sugar but very green. We took a walk through the woods without a problem so hopefully that's a good sign. The best part is that she's short enough for me to ground mount! I've never had a horse I could get on from the ground so this is very exciting news.


----------



## Celeste

Tell us more! Age, breed, name, etc.


----------



## gunslinger

Roadyy said:


> I tried searching for sites to download maps to my MAPS60 GPS, but everyone of them where expensive. I remember us talking about them before I got my GPS, but can't find it in last year's thread. Do any of you care to share again where you downloaded your GPS maps from?
> 
> Denise, it nearly put her in the loony bin from being bed ridden and no whips were used for that ride....ooops...
> It took her almost 18 months to get 100%, but when she finally started realizing she could do things without fear of hurting herself she took off in her own little box. Some things she won't do out of fear of risking hurt, like riding, but daily chores like cutting grass, weed eating and working in the garden or working are no longer fears. We go walking at the beach and hiking on trails for her enjoyment.


Roady: You can get maps free at GPSFileDepot - Free Custom Garmin Maps, Ximage hosting, tutorials, articles and more for your GPSr

PM sent
http://gpsfiledepot.com/


----------



## Roadyy

Just left there and thanks for the info. Exactly what I was looking for.



BB, good looking horse and very glad to hear you will be able to get off to water the bushes without worrying about finding a location to mount back up afterwards.lol


I agree that we need more info now that you have our attention.


----------



## any

we came back home yesterday!  
in shortcut:
about 434km 
25.04 - 35km 
26.04 - 38,5km 
27.04 - day of (waiting for the rest of group)
28.04 - 29km 
29.04 - 46km 
30.04 - 35km 
1.05 - day off
2.05 - 45,5km 
3.05 - 46,5km 
4.05 - 22,5km (we leave the group with Borys - we ride alone to next stable)
5.05 - 53,5km (my friend - Monika came out to meet us in half way and accompanied us to the next day)
6.05 - 47,5km 
7.05 - 35km (last day - alone)
total in this year: 724km












































































































Foxtail Ranch - rather Polish Draft x /formally 'nn'/


----------



## Roadyy

That is equal to 449.873 miles. You go girl!

Beautiful pics as usual.


----------



## Roadyy

Any, can you post more pics of the house in the background of the first pic? I like the look of the face and it has me interested in seeing more. If not that one then do you have more similar to it that you could photo and share?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> That is equal to 449.873 miles. You go girl!
> 
> Beautiful pics as usual.


Thanks for doing the math Roadyy 

*Any:* you have the most miles (or KM) and some really neat pictures! Borys is such a handsome horse! Did y'all camp out or stay in rooms somewhere? It looks like a really nice trip.


----------



## BlooBabe

*Any* I'm so jealous! Your pictures are beautiful! I love Borys, but I've got a thing for drafts.

Her name is Gwinn Doe Lynn but I've nicknamed her Agoutie and she's an 8 years old DalesxMorgan. She's 14.2-ish but very drafty and wide so I don't feel like I'm going to squish her when I ride. She's been a broodmare most of her life in a breeding heard but it got out of hand so a few of the better candidates were taken and socialized and started under saddle. A friend of mine went with me and ended up with her youngest daughter so she won't be alone at the new barn. Now all that's left is ti catch up to everyone's miles!


----------



## AnitaAnne

BlooBabe, your new little girl is a cutie! She looks to be a very kind mare, looking forward to hearing about your adventures together.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roux: I found the site i ordered the ear bonnets from! Big Dee's Tack Supply - here's the link:

Crochet Fly Veil-Big Dee's Tack & Vet Supply


----------



## Roux

*Roaddy- *I completely understand about your wife. DH has back problems also a bulging disc and a slipped disk. Unless he is feeling really well or has a super smooth horse he isn't up for much riding. It can be really painful for him as well. 

*Anita- *Thanks for the link, I am going to get a bonnet for Gus in green!

*QQS- *Thanks for the compliments on the horses!

*BlooBabe- *Congratulations on the new mare! She a sweetheart - I love her name!

*Any- *Wow, you sure have been getting in a lot of riding. I love your horse as always!

________________

Mom and I went on a short ride tonight, 4.5 miles with the boys:








*
Total: 219.02 miles!*


----------



## any

Roadyy said:


> Any, can you post more pics of the house in the background of the first pic? I like the look of the face and it has me interested in seeing more. If not that one then do you have more similar to it that you could photo and share?


that house?








It's mine  first photo was taken when we packed up and was ready to start our trip
actually it's a half of house 
that is how it looks like from asphalt road: 

















*AnitaAnne, BlooBabe, Roadyy*, *Roux* - thank you very much  
in case of the staying for a night somewhere it depend - sometimes on hay in stable but few nights we stay in rooms, horses generally in pasture, but also few times in stable 
we tried make that trip as cheap as possible  the most expensive night cost us 40zł(around 13$?) from each person /without cost of food/, few times for free

more photos: 
















































will be more but later


----------



## Roadyy

Love that house!!! 

How often do you all do treks like that? The reason I ask is because I see ads all the time for trail rides in Poland and it is usually followed by ads for riding trips to Iceland. 

Such beautiful scenery and horses. 

My daughter started her lessons yesterday evening and when she came out of the arena you couldn't wipe the smile off her face with a 7" grinder! She learned how to control the trot in the last 20 minutes of the lesson so that was a huge boost for her confidence and tells me the coach was impressed with her seat enough to go there with her. It was so amazing to watch her improving right before my eyes. With each lap around the arena you could see the improvements in seeing the clues when the horse was about to deviate from the course and blocking it then consistently looking to the direction she wanted to go. Consistently aware of her hands and feet locations as well.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy: From what I can see from the pictures, Amber looks great! Perfect seat in the first one. Being in control really helps to relax and enjoy the ride :wink:

Any: Love the house too! I Love the pictures, especially the first with Borys sleeping, he looks so sweet. It is so beautiful where you are, and so fun to take a trek. Thanks for sharing.

Roux: Gus will look very handsome in green, but what about Roux? Maybe blue? 

Denise, you need to get a purple one for the Biscuit! 

Maybe all the horses would like one...


----------



## Roadyy

Anita, her main issue, and this is partially my fault, is letting the rein get too long which puts her hands in her stomach to stop or steer. I will either shorten the loop in the split reins or replace the split reins with the continuous rein(English?) to help her learn to train her rein length position. I think shortening the loop in the split reins would be the better option so she still has to be mindful of rein length as to where the other would be a handicap because she doesn't have a choice.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> Anita, her main issue, and this is partially my fault, is letting the rein get too long which puts her hands in her stomach to stop or steer. I will either shorten the loop in the split reins or replace the split reins with the continuous rein(English?) to help her learn to train her rein length position. I think shortening the loop in the split reins would be the better option so she still has to be mindful of rein length as to where the other would be a handicap because she doesn't have a choice.


Well, rein length is sort of variable depending on the style of riding, and what the horse needs too. From my years of Dressage and driving, I tend to ride with more rein contact, something I am trying to train myself out of for trail riding... 

Learning to shorten & lengthen the reins while riding will become second nature for her after a while, but I personally like knotted reins to help the hand position. Traditionally, english begining riders would use rein with four different colors on them to help learn rein lengths, but they are kind of pricey. 

I like these flat knotted roping reins from Chick's Saddlery for everyday riding, and they come in 30 colors!!! I like to put snaps on the end for safety and it is easy to unclip them and use them on the halter to tie up. 

Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com Magic Braid Flat Knotted Nylon Roping Reins


----------



## AnitaAnne

The multicolored rubber reins from Dover Saddlery:

Rainbow Rubber Training Reins | Dover Saddlery


----------



## AnitaAnne

Rubber traditional training reins










Knotted roping reins


----------



## AnitaAnne

Don't know if you can see the last picture so here's another one
Rubber training reins


----------



## BlooBabe

*Any* How tall is Borys? I just love him, he's a good looking guy.

*Roadyy* when my dad taught me he tied two knots in each rein and my hands were supposed to be between them so the reins never got too long or short. My mother told him to just tie the reins together but he wanted me to learn how to manage the extra length either keeping it out of the way or using it as a bat to get the horse moving. He used nylon rope reins though, I can't imagine that would work with leather.

Thank you all for the well wishes, I'm excited to get her started and see how she does. I'm not a fan of mares but she was too pretty standing out there to pass up on.


----------



## any

*Roadyy* - personally usually twice a year - it depend if we have time and money but typically in smaller group /generally 2 horses - if somebody want to join, then more/
beside of that almost every year I go to friend's stable to take part in hubertus 
*BlooBabe* - about 160-162cm


----------



## Roadyy

Just imagine me hitting the like button 50 times for you Any. That is some God beautiful country you have there.


----------



## jamesqf

AnitaAnne said:


> Traditionally, english begining riders would use rein with four different colors on them to help learn rein lengths, but they are kind of pricey.


Colored tape?


----------



## greentree

Roadyy, I will have my Mennonite make her a set of reins. What color would she like?

Nancy


----------



## any

last part of photos:


----------



## Herosbud

Any, Great pictures as usual. What a ride! You are not bashful about riding in traffic areas but I am betting that the drivers are more courteous and conscious of people riding or driving horses there too. I really like your house.
I am curious - Do you have to clean up your horse poop as you go along - and if so how do you handle that - Someone following in a vehicle?


----------



## Herosbud

gunslinger, Thanks for the tip on the GPS map site. I am not happy with the topo map that came as a package with my Garmin 62S and I hope that I can do better there.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Any, what a fantastic adventure! Do you pick a different place to go each time? Are you familiar with the area/trails ahead of time or do you just figure it out as you go along?

Bloo, congrats on your new girl. She is certainly a looker. Can't wait to hear how she does for you.


Got an unexpected afternoon off work, so hurried home to meet with my SIL and friend to check out a newly discovered trail. Took George, who I haven't been on in a while. Had to do some trail maintenance along the way, but this new trail adds a nice piece to where I already do most of my riding. Also gives us a potential place to get across the creek and onto my SIL's property (which is beside ours), allowing for even more options.




















2013 mileage
...
05/06/14 sultan 16.13 miles 4.7 mph 351.11 total miles
05/09/14 george 6.95 miles 3.5 mph 358.06 total miles


----------



## Oreos Girl

I have some catching up to do because I knew I had taken pictures to post. So going back a week. I briefly mentioned that I may have found a saddle for Oreo. I am in need of a second saddle since I have a second horse that way people can ride with me when they come over. The chiropractor had a friend that had a custom made saddle that she didn't like for a similar shaped horse. So the chiropractor came out and said this saddle wasn't bad and much better than the one I currently had. I briefly rode it that day but convinced the owner to let me try it for the weekend. So my neighbor and I rode both Friday and Sunday.

This is from Friday.









My neighbor on Fiddler









We rode 4.2 miles that day.

On Sunday we went out I didn't take any pictures of that ride, but my dog trainer doesn't believe horses can beg so I took this one for her.









We did 4.6 miles that day.

The saddle comes with me every time I get off Oreo. I was afraid that if Oreo ever spooked then the saddle would slide and I would come off. So I took the saddle back to the owner.

Today I went over to the campus that I work at to ride with some students.
The pond we rode around.









The hay field.









Crossing the dam of the pond.









Some woods









Fiddler and me









My riding partners for the day on university's horses.









We did 5.7 miles today, so my yearly total is 94.5 for the year.

I found Fiddler very funny today. Riding on campus is a very different ride than normal for us. There are pens of sheep and goats, all kinds of vehicles, construction of a new building. The things that Fiddler found scary were the sheep, goats and culverts. The things that didn't faze him at all was the backhoe, the bulldozer, the dump truck, a semi-truck, and big flapping signs.

It was a good day to play hookie from work. I did get about 1000 feet of the office, but that was the point we turned around at the end of the pond.


----------



## color01

we took our new trailer with the horses for a hour ride to the state park, and rode around for 2.5 hours, we wanted to see how the horses are acting in a slant load....because we had a straight load before.
next week, we go away for a week camping in the mountains.( 7 hour drive )


----------



## any

*Herosbud* - if it is someone's driveway or footpath then yes, but otherwise we didn't - probably we should but in my opinion it could be more dangerous than poop lying on the road 
all we need we have in saddlebags, noone following us in car or something 

*phantomhorse13* - yes, at least we try /it gonna be boring if you know the way  / we have maps with us, I had also gps (just in case), we also trying to collect informations about trails in that area
even if we plan, which way we gonna choose it is possible that we will change that decision when we will see how it looks in real - rubble road is probably the worst thing for horses /there was 4 horses on that trip: 1 has horseshoes(all hooves), 1 has one pair of boots on front legs, 2 was barefoot/


----------



## Pyrros

A bit late to the party since my trail ride was a month ago but anyway! 




























(Exact moment she decided a trail marker flag was going to kill her. The 2 young horses we were riding with had no such problems, but for a 25 year old mare it was just terrifying, apparently.)




















I'm not sure how far we went but it was about a 2 hour ride. I unfortunately had to part ways with her since then (unplanned circumstances, couldn't keep two horses.) but her new owners are quite pleased with her and send me frequent updates.


----------



## Celeste

DIL and I rode today. It started thundering, but we kept going for a while. We got in 3.5 miles. I was really excited about how well my horse did. She led the way most of the time. She went into a nice little 10.5 mile per hour canter smoothly as could be when I asked her to. We had a great time, and we were able to beat the storm that is coming in. We rode up on two deer and got really close to them before they ran off. I hope that I will be able to take some time off now that we are between semesters and get a few nice rides in.

*110.71*


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today I got back on Gamer for the first time since the wreck (unless you count mounting and dismounting a couple times as a ride). I was basically a basket case, but she was really good.

Had an unexpected encounter with a *&^%ing turkey, which despite my having walked the area and longed Gamer there first, remained hidden until I was on her, at which point it exploded out from under her nose. :shock: The instant it appeared, I was bailing before I could even think about it, but she actually did exactly what I have been spending so much time working on from the ground: she spooked, but only moved a couple steps (versus bolting in a panic). I landed on my feet and didn't even lose the reins (which were still over her neck).. but it totally shot any attempt at being confident I had. I did get back on though, and she was really good and walked home quietly and calmly, despite my jangling nerves.

This is post-turkey:
























I was so keyed up I never did turn my Garmin on. I know we went about a mile total, but have no official record. Maybe next time I will remember!


----------



## AnitaAnne

PH13, I have heard that Turkeys are the stupidest critters around :evil:

The problem with having some, um, well lets call them "challenging moments" when first backing a horse is...it is really hard to trust the horse won't do it again. 

But actually, Gamer looks great!! She was really paying attention to you and looks to be enjoying the ride, esp considering the video was post-turkey. 

Looks to me like you are doing a great job and she is coming along well. Takes some deep breaths and keep riding


----------



## Herosbud

Things are greening up here in Missouri and the leaves are popping out along with flies, ticks, and an occasional horsefly but not too bad.
We had a nice ride on Saturday doing 7.7 miles. I am enjoying the heck out of my GPS but it is going to cause me to have a wreck if I'm not more careful. I was riding along with Hero driving himself and me paying attention to the GPS when WHAP! - I get hit in the face with a small tree that had drooped across the trail. We flushed a hen turkey that was on her nest near the trail and Hero did his usual half step flinch and then went on. Sometimes its nice when you have a horse that you can put on "auto pilot".
I am going to add up my miles one of these days and see how far we have ridden for the year. I know that I can't keep up with some of the posters here but I will give it a try.
Turkey season is over today so we will be able to ride at a MO. Conservation area that is a lot closer to home so that will help on fuel expenses.
I hope that all the Mom's out there had a happy Mothers Day!


----------



## greentree

DH and I took the walker mares up to the cave today!! I wanted him to see the waterfall on Raymer Hollow, as I LOVE that trail. It is a narrow, winding single track, and Tootsie had been able to trot a good bit when I did it on Thursday, but......it had rained. A LOT. every step came with a little slip and slide. We muddled through, though, with only one raised heart rate on my part. Dh's heart rate was pretty high for the whole trail, lol! 

DH has to send me the pictures, then I will post them.

It is 7.5 miles round trip to the creek, so DH did REALLY well. That is a LONG way for him to ride. He told Sissy several times how glad he was we shopped and found a GOOD trail horse!

Nancy


----------



## tiffrmcoy

*Roux-* You have very handsome boys!!

*Any-* Can I go riding with you one day? 

*Roadyy-* I am so happy for your daughter, from the pics she looks like a pro! Glad to know she's coming along so well as a rider!

*BlooBabe-* Agoutie is a very beautiful girl! I'm glad she did well on her first outing with you, can't wait to see more of her!

*Oreo's Girl-* I wish you luck on your saddle hunt and how fun was that to get to play hookie from work and go riding, oh how I wish to get to do that one day!

*Herosbud-* Where I'm from in Missouri (Springfield area) horses were not allowed on conservation land lucky you though getting to ride on them they are always the nicest places.

*Greentree-* Can't wait to see pics of your ride!

*Phantom-* I agree with AnitaAnne, Gamer looked to be doing very well in the post turkey video. I wish you the best of luck with her!

Took Beebe out today around the neighborhood rode for 4.14 miles.

*104.87 miles total*


----------



## Roadyy

Gt, I will ask her what color she would like. She has a blue set and a white set, but not sure the length other than fairly short.

Y'all are enjoying some amazing trails here and I am thankful to be be here to share them with. I got a ride in late yesterday as it was a busy weekend. Decided to give Doc a gander at the trails off property and see how he would do. For a mid 20 yr old horse, he sure can move out. We averaged 5.3mph, but got up to 8.9 in a couple of canters to bring in 3.55 miles on this trip. He had some sweat when we got to the barn, but was not breathing hard or giving off a lot of heat. I was surprised at how much he was enjoying it to be out and able to get his move on. Even neck reined most of the trip.

I love the fact that he can be a perfect dead head lesson horse for my daughter in the arena then turn into a mover on the trail with me. truly worth his weight in gold!

Ok, shut up Rick and post pics/video.









































And a short 30+ second video of us moving out pretty good for a couple old guys.


----------



## liltuktuk

Saturday we hauled the horses over to the nearby state park. We did about 10 miles, a good portion of it running. Amira did great, cantered next to my friends horse on a loose rein with out getting all crazy and racey. It was nice an relaxing.

Until we got home....and I saw Maverick laying in the pasture with blood gushing out of his fetlock. :shock:

I untacked Amira so quick I don't think she even knew what was going on and kicked her back out into the pasture. Walk up to Maverick who is still laying down, thinking the whole time "OMG OMG he can't get up!" He lifts his head up "Oh, Hi Mom, is it dinner time yet? I was napping." Hopped up and started walking around like nothing was wrong. No limp, no heat, very slight swelling. 

So I clean off his leg, he had a decent slice along his pastern, but it wasn't too deep, just happens to be in one of those areas that bleeds a lot. Put some antibiotic ointment on it and good to go. Phew.

Went back out yesterday to check on him. Of course he had gotten the cut all full of mud so he had his first experience with the hose. He stood like a champ while I sprayed his leg.  Cut looks clean and swelling is gone. It appears he'll live.

Babies....*sigh*


----------



## Roadyy

Wow, liltuktuk, that would be a very scary thing to come back to. Glad he was ok and just a flesh wound instead of the initial feared damage. Glad Amira did so well with you next to the friend's horse on the trail.



I forgot to mention that put me over the 30 mile mark and got me to 31.81 total recorded miles. I posted my Roping saddle on Craigslist this morning for trade. I'm hoping to run up on a Ranch saddle to trade for so when the longer rides get here they will be more enjoyable and comfortable. Mind you this saddle is very comfy so far for the rides I have been on. No sore or tender buttocks when I get back to the barn and I don't have to shift around any to give one spot a break.


----------



## Herosbud

Liltuk, That's scary! What did he cut himself on?
Roady, Nice pictures and video. I'm glad that your aging horse is hanging in there for you. My boy is eighteen and Kate's gelding is nineteen and they are still going strong. It doesn't look exactly "dusty" in your part of the country.
A few Dogwoods are still hanging in their adding a little color.


----------



## liltuktuk

Herosbud, I have no idea. I walked the pasture figuring I'd be able to find the bloody spot but couldn't find anything.

Makes me wonder if he got stepped on or kicked just right.


----------



## Roadyy

Nope, not dusty after a short rainfall comes through in the morning. Actually, it was a light mist off one cloud that lingered around while I was saddling up Doc. Once we started walking for the trail it had already passed by and took the mist with it. 

I took a left at the power lines this time and tried two different trails to try and get past the paved road with no avail. The power line meets a fair amount of water next to the road so that was a no go so we back tracked to the trail that leads to the gate, but the clear cut was too bad to go around the gate so we headed back. Took a couple of side trails loops that come back into the main trail including the loop I hit last time when I had to turn back from the gully in the other direction on the power line. I'll get it figured out eventually.


----------



## Roadyy

She doesn't know what color to go with so she asked me to get your opinions. Here is a pic of him with her and her saddle to go on. I was thinking Red or Navy Blue then get matching blanket and bridle to go with it.


----------



## BlooBabe

Agoutie and I went out for a trail. I walked her down and was planning on riding her back but since there was mention of stupid turkeys, our ride was spoiled by them as well. One flew out of a bush and practically landed in my lap so I got startled and ended up falling off then an entire family ran in front of Agoutie which startled her and because of the tree coverage she hit her head on a branch when she reared up and dropped to the ground like she'd been shot. She was fine and allowed me to get back on her but she was shaking like a leaf so I got off and walked her back. On our way back we ran into my barn owner and her daughter. Apparently they heard my scream and were worried something serious had happened so they came to look for us. They played turkey guard for us and we managed to get back to the barn without any more excitement.


----------



## Roux

Well from the last set of posts I have learned that I am really grateful we don't have wild turkeys here!!

Beautiful trail pictures every one!


----------



## Oreos Girl

We saw a turkey on our Friday ride but Fiddler was fine with that one. It flew off and it must have been playing in the dirt because a big cloud flew off with it.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Bloobabe, hope your next ride has a little less excitment...sounds like it is time for a turkey hunt everywhere!! 

Liltuktuk, so glad to hear you had a great ride and cute little Maveric is ok. 

Roadyy, I think bays look good in any color, but somehow I always like hunter green on them. She could do something fun like a turquoise and yellow or how about red, white & blue? Neon colors are so fun for kids and easier to see out on the trails. 

Herosbud, your horses do not look their age at all. They are both so healthy and beautiful, hope they stay that way for a long time. 

OreosGirl, you have been having some great rides! I really like Fiddler, he is looking better and better in every picture. Hope you find a saddle soon for Oreo. There are some saddle shops that have a "try before you buy" program that might help. 

i had to work all weekend, and it was a bad one. Hope to get a ride in tomorrow but the ground is too wet to take the trailer out. Maybe next weekend.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

Catching up with you folks is going to be hard! I have been completely busy with finding a new job, and finally accepted a position, which means we will be moving. 

Its a great job with a small school in a small school district up in a beautiful part of our state, and only 45 minutes from Eugene. Eugene is bigger than our current "big town" of Medford. We will be close to UofO and be able to watch the Ducks play, and my best friend will be nearby too. It is very exciting! I don't start until August, so we have some time to prepare. I am sad to have to sell our place. Here is a picture of our place now:









Here are some pictures of our new area. It is a small town of 3300 that used to have a lumber mill which has long since shut down. It is on a mountain pass road which is along a large lake, big river, and many tributaries. Its also has the railroad still running through.


























I think our new home will have lots of interesting and different places to ride, and we should be able to find a place with room for horses. One of the teachers at my new school has already offered her land for my equines if I need it. I am super excited! I will be going next week to learn more and make a schedule for next year.

So, I have ridden 3 out of the 4 days since I accepted the job. I have had more time finally and its a good thing because my mare April is really out of tune. 

We took the horses up to Big Butte Creek for a picnic and ride for mother's day. It was a perfect sunny day, and Millie was great but Ella had tender hooves and April was ornery. April was well-behaved trotting and cantering if she led, but if Millie led, she would toss her head and want to race out in front of her. She threw a little tantrum when Millie was leading, slipped in the mud as I circled her, and we nearly fell. Whew! Heart attack!

So we were out today too, just in the neighborhood. 


















Raylen always hunts for squirrel while we ride, and he is often successful. If you look closely, you can see he has his "prize" in his mouth.









This is my favorite place to mount if I need to. I often ride on a bareback pad and, since all of my horses are 15 3" hh or taller, I need a place to use as a mounting block. 








Good to see everyone out riding too. I will be around a bit more now that I will have more time. Missed you all while I was gone.


----------



## Herosbud

Foxtail, A beautiful place. You posted the picture of the barn earlier and I reeeeally like it. Sometimes (In my world at least) smaller is better. Send me a seed from that tree and I will plant it. I am always looking for something to stand on to mount up - and I have a short horse.
I have quite a few turkey hunters in my family - I am going to tell them what a great public service they are doing.
Roady, If you go to westernartandpoetry.com you might come up with some ideas on a saddle pad that would look good for dressage. My bride makes them for Civil War buffs but also some dressage folks as well. One extra fancy one was made for a fellow that dresses as a Queens Guard in competition.
I'm going to go out to the barn now and kiss our three horses because the turkey thing doesn't bother them that much.


----------



## Oreos Girl

Your area is so beautiful Foxtail. If I lived in that area, I would play hookie more than work.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Turkeys are just so blasted STUPID. They wait until you are on top of them to move, and then which direction they pick is anybody's guess - including clean under the horse even tho they were in front to start with!! :evil:

Like Bloo, I had one about land in the saddle with me not long ago, but it was George (not Gamer thank god), who I was riding and he was much less startled than I was. Another almost took Sultan off his feet when the stupid thing flushed at his front legs, hitting him in the knees (instead of just flying any other direction).

Maybe Denise's gators aren't so bad after all :shock: :lol:


----------



## phantomhorse13

Foxtail, where you live is certainly breathtaking. But looks like the new place is going to be very nice in its own right. Certainly lots of riding in that area!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Foxtail, a BIG CONGRATS on your new position!! I have a brother that lives in Eugene; it is so beautiful there! I am drooling over the photos 

You place is so charming, it must be really hard to think of leaving. How far is it from Medford to the new place? Too far to commute? 

Enjoy you summer riding, looking forward to lots of pictures :wink:


----------



## QOS

OMG such gorgeous pictures everyone has posted.

Any - so very jealous of all of your trekking around on your big gorgeous horse!!! In my dreams.

BlooBabe - the new horse is such a pretty girl. I know you will enjoy her.

Roady - your little girl is doing a great job!! So cute!!!

Liltuktuk - glad Maverick wasn't really hurt. He is such a cutie!

Dawn - glad you weren't hurt with the crazy turkeys. Yeah...alligators are generally trying to get away when they hear us coming so y'all keep the crazy turkeys. I would have a cow if one landed in the saddle with me!

Foxtail - congrats on the new job. I have been to Eugene, Coos Bay and a little town east of Eugene...dang...what was the name of that place, Vida? Yep, that was it. Stayed in a bed and breakfast on the McKinsey River. It was simply gorgeous in Oregon. Loved my visit there. 

Amy - let's go visit your brother and Foxtail!!!

Sunday I planned to ride with my cousin. I got out to the barn just a few seconds after Jamie had fed my horses. Biscuit had walked out of the small corral and decided "um...no...I am not going riding with you."

Ugh. Called hubby to help me. Biscuit refused to come to Barry or Jamie. I thought Jamie going down there in the feed wagon might entice him. No. I called James - he was riding with us - to come lend a hand. LOL I called in the cavalry. Barry saddled up Sarge who was trained in team penning and between him and James Biscuit eventually was caught. But, it was not before we had a real show going one. Galloping across the pasture with Sarge in hot pursuit...stopping and Sarge side passing up to him...Sarge cutting him off and pressing him towards the fence. Biscuit finally decided to give it up and Barry took Sarge's rein off and put it around his neck. Biscuit was then calm as a cucumber. Sarge had a great time but he is kinda out of shape and was breathing hard from running with Biscuit.

James said Biscuit is disrespectful. He is when he is loose and doesn't want to be caught. I told James he started that when I started walking funny and unbalanced. He said he recognised that and takes advantage. I have tried running Biscuit in a round pen for an hour or more but that is when he was in pretty dang good shape! He is still in good shape. I would like to get a trainer to work with him because truly, this is Biscuit's only drawback. 

I did talk to Jamie and told him from now on, when he feeds him on Sunday to shut the corral gate until I get there. If I am not going to ride I will either call him to turn him loose or go turn him out myself.

LOL Jamie came back from trying to get him for me and said "he's crazy". LOL I said "he's loco?" and Jamie cracked up laughing. He doesn't speak much English and I certainly don't speak much Spanish but we manage!

I made a terrific ride and saw little turtles, baby alligators - but best of all - a bald eagle. We see the juvenile brown ones all the time but this ol' boy was sporting his white tail and bald head.

Got in 8.2 miles so I now have 97.4


----------



## Roux

QQS- I am glad you had help with The Biscuit, I have no idea how to help with his catching issue since sometimes he is good and some times he is a monster. 

Foxtail- Congratulations on the new position! I loved the photos of your current place, I am sure it will be hard to leave but the new area is stunning as well. Moving is such a pain. We will probably be moving in Dec. when I graduate but like you will be job dependent. 

*** **** *** *** *** ***

Got a measly 2.08 miles this evening. Between Roux throwing a fit when leaving the barn and then Gus trying to pull one over on my mom we were going pretty darn slow. I am really perturbed that Roux was acting like he wanted to turn around and was barn sour when Gus was with him on the trail... I hope we are not developing a new problem.
I was glad when it was over because I didn't have a jacket and I nearly froze to death... it was 80 something yesterday and 50 today... burrrr.

*Total: 221.10 miles*


----------



## Roadyy

Bud, I will check that site out this morning and have a look about. I don't think either of us will be doing any Dressage anytime soon, at least not while setting in western saddles.lol 

Denise, sorry you are still having such a fit with Biscuit, but glad you got some riding in. I am dealing with issues with Little Man now as he has been allowed to get away with so much for so long that he continues to act out to get out of work. I have been working him 20 minutes in the round pen til he turns into the middle and comes in then I mount up and work him in everything he doesn't want to do until he shows signs of doing it without acting out. He does a lot of head throwing when asked to back up so we do A LOT of backing up. He gets settled in the round pen riding either direction and has gotten decent in there. When we first came out of the round pen he didn't want to go back in so we had a work out until he would go in and make the round without trying to go back out as we passed the open gate. Then we would go in and out of the round pen til he did it without hesitation. Still have a ways to go with him, but I see progress. I will admit that I was guilty of letting him get away with some of it too because I wanted to ride the trails, not do training. Now I have to spend time to correct previous laziness with the help of my trainer friend who will be riding him every Thursday after Amber's lesson while I ride him every other day til then.


Foxtail, CONGRATS! on the new job in the fall. I hope it all works out for you and yours. The new town and area look beautiful.


Roux, You aren't the only one settling for measly mileage. I haven't hit a 5 mile ride since the move to the new place. I am finding too many obstacles to get around to get in the long rides. That and working Little Man. 


Put in some work on Little Man last night, but didn't get any pics of the action. He did really well with free lunging in the pen then came up and stood for the saddle and bridle. Flexed his head both directions and finally got him loosened up there to the point he stood still and just gave his head instead of trying to go in circles. After that he stood still to mount. Did great in the pen so we headed for the arena for a few laps and some pole bending. Got very little refusal during that and was quickly worked out. Then asked for some backing and the head tossing commenced so he found out how long the arena was going backwards. I walked up to the last cone then asked for backup and every time he veered off the straight line, we went back to the last cone and started over. Finally got a straight back up and finished with a cool down walk around the arena.

I really want to enjoy the trails with him so I have to commit to working out his issues now.


Wow, sorry for the novel.


----------



## Roadyy

I meant to share this pic over the weekend, but didn't get on long enough to and forgot about it. 

This was taken Friday evening while working Little Man at standing still in the pasture after our session in the round pen and arena.


----------



## QOS

Roady that is super nice!!!! Love it!!!

I can't go out to the barn today. My RAV4 is in the shop. I took it to have the tire put back on from when I had a flat last week.  Turns out, my water pump and head gaskets were leaking and so were the back shocks, plus going to change the oil and flush the transmission. 

So, getting a new water pump so I "won't be stranded on the side of the road with Trigger" is what my sister said! LOL she is the service writer at the Toyota dealership. So, around $960 worth of work but since my RAV has nearly 160k miles on it now, it was time for all of this work to be done. I do get a substantial employee discount, thank God!!! I call my RAV4 my "Little Donkey" and since it hauls my horses and cakes I have to keep it in good condition!!! Sister said keep it maintained and it should run for 350k miles so I am forking over the $$$ 

I did see The Biscuit and Sarge yesterday afternoon - he came trotting into the little corral to be hugged up and get some sunflower seeds. Yep, he was 95% Biscuit today.


----------



## BlooBabe

*Roadyy*- I know I'm a little late with this but I love you little barn. It's such a nice looking place.
*Roux*- It was in the 50's here the other day and I was wearing a tank top. That's a heat wave around this time up here. *
Foxtail*- Beautiful pictures and congrats on the new job! Hope you find a place where you can keep your horses home.
*Herosbud*- Send those turkey hunters this way! There are so many turkeys around because of how populated it is here. If there are enough people interested in hunting they will flag or close the trails but there hasn't been much interest lately so those stupid bird are populating like crazy. 

I took my family down to meet my little pony and they were shocked. I guess they'd assumed I'd get a horse that looked similar to Bloo. My dad offered to get on her so I could see what she knew. He's about 6'5 so he looked a little silly on my barely 14.2 pony but I did get to see how she acted with a less balanced rider and when asked to do things she didn't know how to do. My dad used to work horses regularly in from the 70s-90s and has only occasionally ridden since then but he said it was like riding a bike. I wish I'd gotten pictures of him up on her. But it did help and now I've got better idea of what she needs work on.


----------



## Roadyy

Thanks Denise and BB for the compliments. I will surely pass them on to the owners.

Denise, Glad it happened while at the stealership instead of headed to the trails. It has to be a nice asset having a family discount on the work. I would really like that myself.lol


BB, glad you are getting a heat wave there and you can break out the tank tops, but without pics the story just has no truth...hehehe


----------



## phantomhorse13

Got Dream out for a quick outing today. She is sound (woohoo!), but there is still that nagging voice in the back of my head that says something isn't quite right. The chiropractor was out to see everyone yesterday and was surprised to find Dream was still out in several places and overall sore - considering she has just been out being a horse and not training, its worrisome. So that has me wondering if she is having a slight lyme flare to go along with her stone bruise. She is the most stoic horse you will ever meet, so her being sound again doesn't mean she isn't still not-right somewhere. :?

But all the same, it was great to be back on the right horse. Our ride wasn't very long and Dream was quite disgusted by the pace.. but Mia (my dog) and I had a blast even if Dream was perhaps less than thrilled. Dream felt really good and def would have preferred to do more trotting than I let her. Hopefully tomorrow she will be feeling as good after today's ride.





























Yesterday, I got on Gamer for a short schooling session. Because DH had to work, I just rode her around in the paddock. Like last time, I was much more tense than she was. We wandered around in random patterns until I was less tense, then called it a day. Hopefully more uneventful rides will be good for my brain..











2013 mileage
...
05/12/14 gamer 1.03 miles 3.1 mph 360.09 total miles
05/13/14 dream 2.72 miles 3.9 mph 362.81 total miles


----------



## QOS

Roady - sister comes in handy at times!!! She has saved me a chunk of change.

Dawn, I hope and pray Dreams is ok. I know she is your heart.


----------



## QOS

Roady - sister comes in handy at times!!! She has saved me a chunk of change.

Dawn, I hope and pray Dreams is ok. I know she is your heart.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

Thanks everyone, for the congrats on the new job! I am very excited 

Roaddy, that new barn is really nice looking. I hope I can find something half as nice in my new setting. I am using that picture above to "visualize."

QOS, I just had to sink $600 into my F 250 for transmission and glow plug 
maintenance. We have about 100K on it, and it should have many more miles, so I am like you and gladly pay to keep it running well. I can tell it really helped the transmission as it shifts much more smoothly now. Its seems like such a small world when folks on here tell me they have been somewhere nearby. I hope you come out again and bring any friends you want. Hopefully, I will be lucky enough to find a great new place for us to all live together again, horses, donkeys, horses and humans.

PH13, I am glad that Dream feels better. I hope tomorrow she will be feeling even better than today.

BB, I wish my horses were shorter. I really wanted a horse that was 14 something, but ended up with much closer to 16, which is a long way to fall for an short little old lady! Your lucky to have a perfectly sized horse!

Roux, your Roux sounds like my April. If I don't ride her faithfully at least 2-3 times per week, she has issues with barn sour, high headed and nervous, spooky. I always take the blame with her, though, because in her case I know how to fix it and keep it fixed. My goal is to have her all tuned up by next week or so and keep her that way all summer because I will be riding so much. What kind of job will you be looking for in December?

AnitaAnne, that is cool your brother lives in Eugene. Maybe you will come out sometime and we can meet up for a ride? I would love it!

Herosbud, I really love my barn too. I spend most of my time there. Its my peaceful place. We were playing in the water there this afternoon because it is hot today. I will really miss it, but maybe I will luck out and find something 
really awesome like Roaddy! 

Oreo's Girl, my new school runs on a 4 day week, so I will have lots of 3 day weekends to ride!


----------



## evilamc

Man I get so behind when I leave for a few days! Foxtail grats on the job!!!!! Those pictures are beautiful too. I'm totally jealous. I WISH my town only had 3000 people...LOL I just looked it up: 146,294 (2012)
Alexandria, Population

My boyfriends almost got 6 months experience at his networking job though, so we're going to start looking to relocate now  We're hoping for WV or PA, somewhere inbetween our families. I almost want to just pack up and go all the way to Maine though! Its only May and its already humid and in the 90s!!!!! I want the winter back now please.

Roadyy your daughter looks like shes having so much fun! I hope she keeps at it with the lessons and keeps building her confidence. You'll have a great little riding buddy soon 

Great pics on Dream PH, thats great that shes sound again. Hope it stays that way and the nagging voice in the back of your head isn't right!

Herosbud you always get great pics on the trails, I wish our trails were more like yours. A lot of ours have gravel paths...guess the county was trying to "help" the horses with mud, but I can't ride Dex on them without boots 

Any...I can't believe how many miles you've already done this year, that is just amazing. The pictures you took are BEAUTIFUL too! I love the pics with your horses little ears, I just want to grab them they're so cute.

Everyones been taking great pics! I guess the warmer weather is helping  Ha I wear an armband for my phone if I don't have pockets...It was sunny and the 90's today...I now have an armband tan on my arm, whoops!

Rode Friday and Today, 8.46 miles total, so I'm at 115.77 yay. Friday we had an AWESOME trail ride! Got to join in with the other boarder and her two horses, haven't rode with her since the one time I did in Jan and my horse was too slow for hers. We kept up a lot better this time. At the walk I just let him get behind, he doesn't care if the horses leave him so I just let him go at his pace at the walk. When we trotted he keeps up great though! We got in a great canter, I'm quite sure we galloped a little too (I've never actually have tried to gallop before but his canter just felt a LOT more powerful and I was in 2 point so I think he galloped? I fail at horses.) In the process he lost a boot, didn't realize it till we got home! 

Couldn't get back out there till today to go on a search and rescue mission for the boot, for mothers day we drove 6 hours to the bf's family and visited for a day. The drive home took 8 because of accidents . Got to bring the dogs for the first time  His mom hates dogs....his dad on the other hand really wanted to keep my Shih Tzu, was pretty funny.

So got out there today, tacked him up and off we went bootless on the hunt. Luckily where we needed to go I was able to walk in grass most of the time so he didn't care that he didn't have boots on. Once we got to the actual trail though that was covered in gravel he got more tender footed  Luckily I found the boot pretty fast, hopped off, grabbed it, hopped back on from the trail ledge, and let him turn around back to the grass  Since he was a good search and rescue pony I didn't see any reason to torture him on the gravel trail.

So it was a good short ride today, found my boot so I don't have to go buy a new one.


----------



## greentree

I actually got Lucy out today BY HERSELF!!! A major step!!! I lounged her just a little since it has been a LONG time since I rode her, then hopped(OK, dragged my fat self..) on, and headed up the trail. She cried a little, then was good, then got lonesome at about a 1/2 mile, so we went back to the barn, trotted some circles, and went out again. She did not whinny once on the second trip. 

I was feeling pretty confident after I rode Alaska up on the trail for HER first time, so I told DH to keep his ears tuned for a running horse.

Ate lunch, and then took Tootsie out. We did 2 miles in the woods, and 2 miles on the road. 

All tolled, ab8 measly miles today.

Nancy


----------



## greentree

Here is Lucy, wondering WHY she is sweating...Really just looking for her cookie!


----------



## greentree

This is part of the carriage trail that DH mowed, as seen on TootsieV....


----------



## greentree

Gosh, I REALLY need to find a riding teacher in KY....I am VERY crooked, according to that picture. Probably taking up more than my fair share of the trail, too. No wonder people get out of my way on public trails....


----------



## Roadyy

greentree said:


> Gosh, I REALLY need to find a riding teacher in KY....I am VERY crooked, according to that picture. Probably taking up more than my fair share of the trail, too. No wonder people get out of my way on public trails....


They get so far out of my way that they stay off the trails.lol See a few tracks from the UTVs while riding, but haven't run across anyone on them yet. I will be glad to get a measly 8 miles in on one ride. Seems I'll have to cut down the road a bit to get to the next section of power lines to get that in one ride. 


Went out and cut the grass around the barn before the rains move in tonight and tomorrow. Fed the boys and gave them each a flake of Peanut hay to make them all very happy. Collected the egg from the coop and loaded the mower to head home. It was 8:30 when I got home so all I did was grab my shower and lay down to catch up with dw before watching the movie on the back of my eyelids.

No time to ride this evening as it's the teen small group at church so I'll have just enough time to feed this evening before racing back to pick up dw from work then heading for the church. Tomorrow evening is suppose to be pouring rain so not sure Amber will get her lesson in.


----------



## liltuktuk

Man I miss a lot when I'm gone for a few days!

Monday I got a short ride in, only a mile. But then I took Amira and Maverick out around the fields. The farmer has plowed everything and they are GORGEOUS for riding. It's like having multiple giant arenas to ride in right now.

I string tested Maverick again (the knee to coronet band way). I got almost 16 hands. I'm going to need a trampoline to get on him...:shock:

Sampson enjoying the shade created by Amira on our ride.








Amira and Maverick. I don't remember him being this big! :shock:








Comparing butt heights.








Amira is not amused by her little brother.


----------



## Celeste

All that rest is making him grow!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Foxtail: We will certainly meet up for a ride if I ever make it out to Eugene! I would love to go back out there for a visit, or to stay! My last visit was 2003, so I think I am overdue. 

A 4 day school week? Sounds like a dream job! 

Evil: You found your own boot out on the trail the next day? Wow, I didn't even know that was possible!!! 

Greentree: sounds like Lucy is coming along very nicely! I don't know how you keep all those horses ridden.

Liltuktuk: Little Maveric is growing like a weed! Must be all those naps! The butt always seems to grow first, then the front end - like a see-saw! One always hopes the see-saw doesn't end with the rear end in the air! 

But what is this string test? I have never heard of this...

QRS: that is a good deal on the repair work! If you ever figure out how to fix Biscuit's little catching problem, plz share the secret! Oddly enough, my palomino QH mare is really hard to catch too, and her lack of attention seems to be making it worse!

I have to get out a bucket of grain lately just so she will run in her stall, forget trying to touch her first! Plus it is rubbing off on Drambuie! He used to come running to his stall or right up to me as soon as I opened the pasture gate, but ever since our trip to Florida when I left those two at home, he won't come up to me or go in his stall without me chasing him down for a good 10 minutes. :evil:

PH13: glad you were able to ride Dream again, it feels so good to be on the "right" horse. How is Kidd doing?


----------



## Oreos Girl

I just noticed that Maverick looks like two horses. From the front shoulder forward he is much more brown (I am horse color illiterate) and from the shoulder back he looks much more dunish.

If I ever finish with grades and getting my grant set up, I am leaving Sat. for Alabama. We are going to KC Ranch Horse Camp. I am meeting my dad there and we have plans to ride for 4 days. We have never been there before, but I haven't repeated any of the places I have been horse camping.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Oreos Girl said:


> I just noticed that Maverick looks like two horses. From the front shoulder forward he is much more brown (I am horse color illiterate) and from the shoulder back he looks much more dunish.
> 
> If I ever finish with grades and getting my grant set up, I am leaving Sat. for Alabama. We are going to KC Ranch Horse Camp. I am meeting my dad there and we have plans to ride for 4 days. We have never been there before, but I haven't repeated any of the places I have been horse camping.


You are coming to 'Bama this weekend?? Cool! This is my weekend off maybe we can meet up? I have never been to KC Ranch, but it looks like fun. It is 2.5 miles west of me.


----------



## Roadyy

I hope you have better luck hanging out with OG than you did with me.lol

Please take plenty of pics to share. I looked at their site and it is a 5 hour haul for me, but looks very appealing for a weekend camping trip some time in the future. I think I am going to go look over some of the camping sites up along Ecofina creek this weekend. DW is planning to take Amber to the Shipwreck Water Park Saturday so I will try to haul the horses or one if no one goes with me up there and hit the trails Saturday morning.


----------



## Celeste

I took Sshabecka (The Psycho Princess) out for a solo ride yesterday evening. She was extremely nervous, but we went. She was willing to move forward except at two places. She was just hesitant when we went past a dead armadillo on the road. Then there was a very frightening horse eating live armadillo in the woods. I was really worried that I was not going to get her to go past it. She finally agreed that she would go. I guess that means that she is scared of two things. Things that are alive and things that are not alive. This is a horse that would not ride off alone at all, so I feel like we have made great progress. 1.3 miles today.

*112.01 total*


----------



## phantomhorse13

Celeste said:


> I guess that means that she is scared of two things. Things that are alive and things that are not alive.



Well when it comes right down to it, she is right.. no other options for things that might eat her.. Unless perhaps we count the category of 'things which horses think will eat them but aren't _actually_ there.. cause better safe than sorry!' :rofl:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> I hope you have better luck hanging out with OG than you did with me.lol
> 
> Please take plenty of pics to share. I looked at their site and it is a 5 hour haul for me, but looks very appealing for a weekend camping trip some time in the future. I think I am going to go look over some of the camping sites up along Ecofina creek this weekend. DW is planning to take Amber to the Shipwreck Water Park Saturday so I will try to haul the horses or one if no one goes with me up there and hit the trails Saturday morning.


We had a great time hanging out with y'all...just not much riding:-(

*I am 2.5 HOURS away from KC Ranch...not 2.5 miles* bangs head*

Maybe Gunslinger n his DW could come too?

Celeste: I am worried about all this armadillo talk...recently there was talk of turkeys and they started popping up all over the posts...is it changing to armadillo week??? :lol:


----------



## Roadyy

Ok, if I am ever going to catch up then keep up with Celeste then I need to get serious about my riding. I have been using company time to research the trails at Ecofina and looking for one that has the least amount of rough roads to get to the trail head and think I found two. I know the other roads and they are washboard if ever there was one. I'm not sure how long the trails are, but it looks like a pretty good piece. I'm going to hit up a couple of guys from work and see if one of them wants to come ride. If not then I'll likely ride alone and take several bottles of water for both of us since there isn't much for water access on the trails I'm looking at. I'll have a couple of gallon jugs on the trailer for before and after. 

The trail is the purple line and I'll be starting at the *P* in the center of the picture where there is parking.


----------



## Roux

Once again.... glad we don't have armadillos here! 

Benefits of living in a high altitude desert... nothing survives here. lol


----------



## Oreos Girl

Anita,
It is a 5 hour drive for me so Sat will be a driving day and setting up camp day. We will definitely ride out on Sunday though if you want to come over. If you want to try your hand at camping, you could come Sat also. They have stalls for the horses. I will be tent camping and my dad has his trailer.

I will send you a PM.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> Ok, if I am ever going to catch up then keep up with Celeste then I need to get serious about my riding. I have been using company time to research the trails at Ecofina and looking for one that has the least amount of rough roads to get to the trail head and think I found two. I know the other roads and they are washboard if ever there was one. I'm not sure how long the trails are, but it looks like a pretty good piece. I'm going to hit up a couple of guys from work and see if one of them wants to come ride. If not then I'll likely ride alone and take several bottles of water for both of us since there isn't much for water access on the trails I'm looking at. I'll have a couple of gallon jugs on the trailer for before and after.
> 
> The trail is the purple line and I'll be starting at the *P* in the center of the picture where there is parking.
> 
> View attachment 435274
> 
> 
> View attachment 435282


Roadyy, you could always head up to Kitty's place, I think it would be great for day rides, and an easy 45min drive from your house. They do have lots of trails, plus handy to water the horses the way you are never far from the barn. 

BTW, I carry water for the horses in a big igloo thermos, it does double duty as container & bucket, plus keeps it from getting too hot in summer/too cold in winter.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Picture of igloo thermos, I used the small buckets to pour it into for Chivas so he didn't dump it:


----------



## Roadyy

Ecofina doesn't have entry fees..hahaha and half the distance. From the looks of the trails and the map I won't be very far from the trailer and can loop back to get water. I only plan on riding from early morning til around 10-11 then head back to the farm. I will saddle up one of the others and ride there by the house on them. Try to get in about 15-20 miles between 2 of them and may even saddle up the third one and ride late afternoon if things work out.


----------



## Celeste

Roadyy said:


> Ok, if I am ever going to catch up then keep up with Celeste then I need to get serious about my riding


I better get busy..............


----------



## Celeste

roadyy said:


> try to get in about 15-20 miles between 2 of them and may even saddle up the third one and ride late afternoon if things work out.


noooooooooooooooooooooooo................


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> I better get busy..............


Yeah, Roadyy sounds really determined to catch up to you...why don't you come with Oreo's Girl?? Bring your princess or maybe OG will bring one for you...


----------



## Celeste

I wish I had time to come up there for sure.


----------



## liltuktuk

AnitaAnne, he's certainly going through a butt high phase right now. :shock:

The string test is wear you measure from the middle of knee to the coronet band and how many inches you get is how tall the horse will end up being. So I got just under 16", so 16 hands. 15.75 inches would be 15.3, 15.5 inches = 15.2, 15.25 inches = 15.1 and so on. Not sure how accurate it is. I've actually been meaning to try it on Amira and see if its right.

The other string test is to measure from the point of the elbow down to the fetlock and then you hold the tape/string/whatever at the elbow and rotate the other end around and where it ends up will be the height of the horses withers. I find this one a lot harder to do with a wiggling baby.

Oreos Girl, that's because he's shedding out still. The front color is what he'll be everywhere (except for the white obviously) once he's done shedding out. Which I hope is soon because I like the color coming in much more than the crazy light winter coat he has going on. And I'm pretty sure he's buckskin.


----------



## AnitaAnne

liltuktuk said:


> AnitaAnne, he's certainly going through a butt high phase right now. :shock:
> 
> The string test is wear you measure from the middle of knee to the coronet band and how many inches you get is how tall the horse will end up being. So I got just under 16", so 16 hands. 15.75 inches would be 15.3, 15.5 inches = 15.2, 15.25 inches = 15.1 and so on. Not sure how accurate it is. I've actually been meaning to try it on Amira and see if its right.
> 
> The other string test is to measure from the point of the elbow down to the fetlock and then you hold the tape/string/whatever at the elbow and rotate the other end around and where it ends up will be the height of the horses withers. I find this one a lot harder to do with a wiggling baby.
> 
> Oreos Girl, that's because he's shedding out still. The front color is what he'll be everywhere (except for the white obviously) once he's done shedding out. Which I hope is soon because I like the color coming in much more than the crazy light winter coat he has going on. And I'm pretty sure he's buckskin.


I'm going to check this out, thanks for explaining! Do you have to wait for a certain age to try it on a foal? 

Maveric looks so beautiful no matter what his color! Love his perfectly symetrical face markings! So handsome


----------



## Oreos Girl

Celeste, keep your butt out of that saddle. I am about 20 miles from catching up to you. I want to do that this week. :rofl:


----------



## Roadyy

Oreos Girl said:


> Celeste, keep your butt out of that saddle. I am about 20 miles from catching up to you. I want to do that this week. :rofl:


You shush too..I'm way behind you too!

I talked to my co-worker and he is all for riding with me on Saturday morning. If things play out then we may get in a good bit of riding out at Ecofina then come back and ride around behind the house. I'm looking for one more light weight person to ride Doc and I'll take all three horses to the trails. I won't cheat and count the miles from all 3 on mine though.lol

If this works out then I could see us doing this about every other weekend then me riding evenings after work. Oh boy are you two going to be in for it. I will have to give some of the weekends to my dw and dd to spend at the water park so you will have those chances to get your distance.

I am more committed to getting the miles this year than I was last year. The biggest thing was it getting dark before I got home then Trusty getting hurt. That and having 3 needing a lot of work to be able to ride and one needing respect ingrained. They are all healthy minus Doc getting weight on and in decent shape so we will see how they do after Saturday. That will be the tail tale of how much work they need to really get into shape.


----------



## Oreos Girl

Well Roaddy, I am just about the end of my riding season until about October. It gets to hot for me to ride in the evenings about now. Anything over about 85 and I have to watch myself in the heat. And with that I live in Georgia. I really need to become a snowbird.


----------



## Roadyy

Oreos Girl said:


> Well Roaddy, I am just about the end of my riding season until about October. It gets to hot for me to ride in the evenings about now. Anything over about 85 and I have to watch myself in the heat. And with that I live in Georgia. I really need to become a snowbird.


You see I live in Northwest Florida. Panama City area actually and I know all about the heat. I have been in an out of it all day today. I would rather do one or the other as both drains me by the end of the day.

It is in the low 80s right now and will be getting hotter just as yours will. I figure Celeste will have to start spending more time in the AC soon too so that will give me my chance to get my little short rides in to catch her. I may do a sneak attack and not post my mileage and rides until I have caught her so she feels all secure in her lead. Bwahahahahaha


----------



## Celeste

:lol::lol::lol: That would be cheating. You have to post your miles. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Roadyy

I will post them........eventually..:lol::lol::twisted:

Ya'll have a wonderful afternoon as I am about to start my running around for the Wednesday evening routine.


----------



## tiffrmcoy

*Evil *glad you found your boot because those things are not cheap oh and your dogs are adorable I want to cuddle them!

*Phantom* Glad to hear Dream is doing better!

*Foxtail* Congrats on the job! The area you're moving to is beautiful I miss living in a small town. Houston is just to dang big for my liking. 

*liltuktuk* Have to agree with everyone else all those nap seemed to help Maverick grow :lol: but he is just as cute as a button!

*AnitaAnne* I have been meaning to tell you Chivas looks so good in red. You chose right when picking a color for him!


Today was one of the craziest most stressful days of my life! There is this new horse at the barn its been there for 3 days now and its super super skinny I mean this horse is a 0-1 on body condition scoring anyhoo I get a call today from my BO while I'm at work saying I needed to get to the barn ASAP because the cops are there investigating the barn. So thank god I work for an amazing vet who let me go early once I told her what was going on but anyway I get there and someone called the cops about the super skinny horse and the cops wanted to see health papers on all the horses at the barn, mine are UTD on shots, coggins, worming, feet and all of that so I had to go home grab proof of everything and present it to the cops so they wouldn't take my horses but the owners of the skinny horse could not provide proof of anything so they have 3days to get a coggins test done on it and get it vaccinated, so I guess we'll see how that works out. Whats weird is before I could move my horses to the barn the BO wanted to see proof of shots and coggins so why didn't he do that with this horse? It was so crazy today so I took War out for a ride so I could calm myself. We went for a 4.33 miles.

*109.20 miles total*

Didn't take any pics on the ride but here's a screen shot of the ride. I rode through the neighborhood, down the bayou and around a small trail that's just off the bayou.








And this was after the ride I went to go take a pic of War and she decided to yawn at the same time so I captured her pre-yawn face not to pretty but here it is


----------



## BlooBabe

Well I've got you all beat with a whopping .6 miles for the year. There's a few camping trips planned for late summer though so maybe I might be able to catch up.


----------



## liltuktuk

AnitaAnne said:


> I'm going to check this out, thanks for explaining! Do you have to wait for a certain age to try it on a foal?
> 
> Maveric looks so beautiful no matter what his color! Love his perfectly symetrical face markings! So handsome


From what I've read you're supposed to wait until they're a year old or older. Which might explain why before I was getting that he'd be like 15.2 - 15.3 and now I'm getting 16.0.

Either way I better start stretching now so that I'll be able to get on him. :lol:


----------



## evilamc

Maverick is soooo cuteee! He is getting BIG you really should get stretching lol! I can kinda get on Dexter from the ground, hes 15.2....but anyone watching would die laughing as my 5'2 self tries to climb up on him...So I avoid it pretty much at all costs lol!

Tiff, thanks for the compliment about my dogs  The green one could probably win an ugly dog contest but shes sweet as can be....the shih tzu is the cutest thing ever though  when you pick him up he just goes limp in your arms to cuddle and hug with you. Thats so scary someone bringing in such an unhealthy horse...Kind of makes me happy someone called on them maybe the horse will get some help it needs! At least you have everything UTD on yours so no harm done to you! War's eyes look so creepy in her preyawn.

Got ~ 3.9 miles in today, for some reason my app has been REALLY goofy lately and isn't tracking my mileage correctly. It says I did .91 in 2 hours...lol! I looked in my history though for a time I did same trail I did today to get the 3.9 miles. So 119.67! I've been slacking so much lately, SO BUSY. And rain next few days  Oh well at least Dexters been a saint even though I'm not riding as much! Saw the CRAZIEST thing today too, when we stopped in one of our grass picture spots, I looked down and saw like HUNDREDS of I guess ant hills? NEVER seen anything like it before! So we didn't stay long.


----------



## Roux

*BlooBabe - *I don't know how you deal with the cold up there! I was shivering and couldn't feel my hands or feet. I much prefer 80-90 degrees. 

*Phantom - *I am so glad that Dream is feeling better 

*Foxtail - *I would like to think that riding Roux faithfully would help more but as is I ride him 2-3 even 4 times a week. We will just keep going though, he is a funny guy. I graduate from law school in December so I guess I am looking at lawyer jobs. What I really want to do is go to grad school and get a PhD but I need to find a "real" job in between. 

*Evil- *I can't believe you found the boot! I am still missing mine from a few months ago- I search faithfully every ride I am in that area but alas... no.

*Liltuktuk* *- *I love seeing the pic of Maverick growing up - he is going to be one good looking horse!

*Tiffrmcoy - *I had a similar experience to yours some years back. It was horrible. I understand the stress of it completely. Glad you were able to get a nice ride in to calm your nerves. 

*** *** *** *** ***
While all the rest of you are trying to catch up... me and the Roux monster will be putting more miles in the books :wink: 6.58 miles today to be exact! For a grande total of...
*227.68 miles

*Today my last exams and papers were due so I got everything done I have another semester down... two more to go! YAY for me- so technically I am on "summer break" until Wednesday when classes start. 

Roux and Gus were 100% perfect today. Don't know why as nothing has changed since Monday but I won't question it too much- I will take what I can get  Neither one acted up at all not one single thing to complain about. Gus was so perfect and is such a confidence builder my mom even tried loping for a while. She said it was tiring her out but she wouldn't stop laughing the whole time so I think she liked it. I led with Roux to keep the pace so Gus was behind and just had her find the balance. From last June when she was too nervous to do much of anything to today where she was going across water, up and down hill, over logs, trotting and loping- she is amazing I am so proud of her and grateful we have the horses and get to spend the time together. 

I got her to snap a pic of me and Roux in the water (he is doing his Narcissus impression)









I got one of her and Gus in the bosque:









We keep having people ask us if the horses are related. They aren't but I am telling people they are adopted brothers.  I have been getting lots of laughs on that one.

I got this "ear pic" that I am particularly happy with as the sun was setting.









AND... I forgot to post this over the weekend, but I made this for my mom for mothers day. I made it from wood we had at the house and she LOVED it. We are keeping it at the gate to the trails so she can hop right on. I have been setting Gus up next to a log or rock or whatever so she has a step but this is sooo much better. I paint everything so I thought why not dress up our block a little bit, lol.


----------



## Roadyy

Tiff, Have ya'll asked the BO why he put the rest of the horses in danger by letting a horse come to the barn without Neg Coggins or UTD on shots? I would be PO'd at them for that when it was required of everyone else. If the horse doesn't get a clean Coggins are they going to cover the cost of a Coggins for all of the other boarders? Are they going to reimburse any person who has to put their horse down because it has now contracted EIA? Yea, my horses aren't there and that has me upset. 
War does have a funny look in the pre-yawn pic. Congrats on the 100 mile mark. I am green with envy.


BB, you are my new best friend on here. I hope you get more opportunities between now and the end of summer to ride.


lilt, I stretch a couple times a day here at work. I'm 5'10" and climb and round so I have to keep working on my ability to reach my leg up to the stirrup. I have a 2 drawer file cabinet I put my foot on then lean into while pulling my toes up. Then I have a 4' long Jobox that I throw a leg up on and lean over in the direction of my foot to stretch. It helps, but I still have to lean back to get my foot high enough to get in the stirrup.haha


Evilamc, take a bag of grits out there to the ant beds and sprinkle them over all the piles and by the next time you go by there they will be dead.


Roux, Congratulations on the final exams and another semester done. My son just graduated from his second Masters in Theology and is looking to go to Berkeley next fall to finish up his last schooling to go after becoming a professor of Theology somewhere.

Sounds like things are going great with Gus and Roux. I would love to enjoy the trails with my mom, but don't see that happening. I have one picture of her on horseback in all the years and that was this last visit when she came down here. I led her around as she told me about her younger days of barrel racing in her teens.


Hope everyone has a wonderful day. The rain is moving out this morning and Amber will be getting her lesson this evening. Going to pick up the trailer tomorrow evening and load it down so Saturday all there is to do is load the horses and go.


----------



## Roadyy

BTW, Anita, KC is having the ACTHA Obstacle Challenge this Saturday. Amber's coach is going to be one of the judges. Good thing because its her trailer I'm using again to haul the horses.


----------



## liltuktuk

Roadyy said:


> lilt, I stretch a couple times a day here at work. I'm 5'10" and climb and round so I have to keep working on my ability to reach my leg up to the stirrup. I have a 2 drawer file cabinet I put my foot on then lean into while pulling my toes up. Then I have a 4' long Jobox that I throw a leg up on and lean over in the direction of my foot to stretch. It helps, but I still have to lean back to get my foot high enough to get in the stirrup.haha


I'm 5' 7" and Amira is just 15 hands, and generally I can climb up on her okay. It might not be pretty....but I get up there.

If Maverick actually gets close to 16 hands and I have to get my foot up another 4 inches.....:shock:

Haha, I'd stretch at work.....but I'd get some weird looks. We have the new age "open office" set up going on here....*eye roll*.

I generally try to stretch before I go to bed. It's a good time to relax before I sleep and it actually helps me sleep. 10 years ago when I was in high school and running track I could touch my toes and all that stuff no problem. Then I started riding and it seems to actually have take some of that flexibility away.

Cheese and rice.....was high school really 10 years ago already. UGH...I'm getting old. :evil::lol:


----------



## Roadyy

liltuktuk said:


> Cheese and rice.....was high school really 10 years ago already. UGH...I'm getting old. :evil::lol:




Nope, it was 25 years ago since getting out.:shock:


----------



## Atomicodyssey

Yesterday I took my horse Bandit on our first solo ride! Sunday was our two weeks together. I didn't take any pics yesterday as it was overcast and even sprinkled on us and I was too focused lol. He did awesome and I got to use my GPS app for the first time, MotionX! In my limited experience with endurance I think he will do well, he has plenty of steam and a great work ethic. I did a 4.7 mile loop, walked half and trotted half we completed it in an hour. Average speed was 4.6 mph and top speed 8.8 mph. He barely broke a sweat even though it's the most he's been worked in close to a month at least. Overall I am so happy to finally have done our first training ride and I feel so comfortable on him! The horse I rode in my first LD was so bouncy and looky it was a difficult ride the whole time, but he just chugs along and his trot is SMOOTH. We also ran into a big pig and all he did was look, yeah!


----------



## Roux

Roadyy said:


> Roux, Congratulations on the final exams and another semester done. My son just graduated from his second Masters in Theology and is looking to go to Berkeley next fall to finish up his last schooling to go after becoming a professor of Theology somewhere.
> 
> Sounds like things are going great with Gus and Roux. I would love to enjoy the trails with my mom, but don't see that happening. I have one picture of her on horseback in all the years and that was this last visit when she came down here. I led her around as she told me about her younger days of barrel racing in her teens.


Going to Bekeley would be my DREAM!! They have a sociocultural anthro program I would die to be a part of. But I just don't think it is in the cards for me as far as moving (if I were to be able to get in) and the expense of California. You must be so proud of your son those are quite the accomplishments! 

My mom grew up riding in a tiny town in Northern New Mexico - I wish we had some pictures. She is just now getting back into after several decades off. Back then I guess they did things quite differently. When she was old enough to get a horse there was only one in town that was available and it was a un-broke 4 yr old appy mare that had never had any human interaction just lived on pasture. He bought the horse gave her a saddle and said have fun... that was it- she has some stories!! This time around we found Gus who is as calm and reliable as can be.


----------



## BlooBabe

I'm 5'5 and more torso than leg so trying to get on anything is tough for me. People always laugh when they see it because I grab the stirrup lean back get my foot in and then hop around until I get close enough or enough momentum to get on. Agoutie is short enough that I don't have to hop around more than three times and it's not much of a stretch to get up. Though I've mainly been riding her in an english saddle because I can shorten and lengthen the stirrups easier if I don't feel like making a fool of myself getting on.
The farrier came out and laughed at my poor little girl. He asked if someone put their draft in the dryer for too long. I have to admit she does look like a mini draft but that's the characteristics of the Dales breed. She got her revenge though and drooled all over him. It was all in good fun though, I'd marry my farrier is he weren't 30 years older than me and already married.


----------



## tiffrmcoy

*Roux* I think you should get like a daughter of the year award or something because that mounting block is beautiful! Very beautiful craftsmanship and the gorgeous paint job is stunning and congrats on your school stuff I know how stressful college can be as I am too still going through it too but thankfully I graduate next year.

*Roadyy* I have no idea why the BO would allow a horse in without a neg coggins I didn't even speak to him hardly yesterday but after hearing that the horse didn't have a neg coggins I got mine scheduled to get another one done it's been about 9mos since their last one so I figured I'd go ahead and just get them retested and I got the owner of the skinny horse to go ahead and let me take their horse in too because they said they can't afford a coggins test so I am paying for that horse to get tested tomorrow too (it's only $25) simply because I want to know but I will have a serious talk with the BO later on when I'm off work (on my lunch break now). The scary thing is, is that horse that is skinny is in the same pasture as my girls so it's 10x more scarier for me and if they do come back positive for EIA I will do everything in my power to make sure the BO pays for what he has done! In my boarding contract it states the horses have to be kept on a regular worming schedule, the horses have to have annual vaccines and a coggins test done every year so I have no idea why he let that horse slip through. It makes me very angry tho.

I told the owner if they go to Tractor supply and buy the 5-way vaccine there it's $35 and a tube of wormer for $3 I told them I would give it to their horse for them I'm a vet tech and I give shots everyday they said they would so we'll see how that goes they said they got the horse from someone who didn't take care of it so that's why it was so skinny I told them I would try everything in my power to help them so we'll see how everything plays out.


----------



## Roadyy

Roux, thanks for the comments on our son. He has made us very proud! you will accomplish all you have set for yourself if you make the plans to go after it and then follow them.

BB, I do the hop along side deal too.lol

Tiff,
My prayers are with you and those horses to be Negative. Hopefully these people didn't get in over their heads financially by not knowing anything about horses and the expense to keep them. Especially one with a huge weight deficiency. There are so many things that will have to be cared for as well like Ulcers for example. The extra money it will cost to provide specialized meals to cure it and the effect poor nutrition has on the feet.

I hope you are able to help them help this animal. Good luck.


----------



## evilamc

> I have no idea why the BO would allow a horse in without a neg coggins I didn't even speak to him hardly yesterday but after hearing that the horse didn't have a neg coggins I got mine scheduled to get another one done it's been about 9mos since their last one so I figured I'd go ahead and just get them retested and I got the owner of the skinny horse to go ahead and let me take their horse in too because they said they can't afford a coggins test so I am paying for that horse to get tested tomorrow too (it's only $25) simply because I want to know but I will have a serious talk with the BO later on when I'm off work (on my lunch break now). The scary thing is, is that horse that is skinny is in the same pasture as my girls so it's 10x more scarier for me and if they do come back positive for EIA I will do everything in my power to make sure the BO pays for what he has done! In my boarding contract it states the horses have to be kept on a regular worming schedule, the horses have to have annual vaccines and a coggins test done every year so I have no idea why he let that horse slip through. It makes me very angry tho.
> 
> I told the owner if they go to Tractor supply and buy the 5-way vaccine there it's $35 and a tube of wormer for $3 I told them I would give it to their horse for them I'm a vet tech and I give shots everyday they said they would so we'll see how that goes they said they got the horse from someone who didn't take care of it so that's why it was so skinny I told them I would try everything in my power to help them so we'll see how everything plays out.


Oh my, thats scary. I'm glad your just paying to have the horse tested. So you'll have peace of mind when it DOES come back negative  I'm somewhat in a similar situation now. My BO is all of a sudden taking in a bunch of new horses, she doesn't have the space for, so they aren't getting on quarantine at all...just being thrown in paddock with my horse...She does make sure all their shots are up to date but some are coming all the way from NY! Anddd PA just had a case of the EHV-1! So that could VERY easily get into our barn if we aren't careful. So I'm hoping I get lucky and all these new horses don't bring anything, but if anything does happen to my horse, oh man she's in trouble.


----------



## NorthernMama

Subbing... I didn't realize what this thread was about. Hopefully, I'll have some pics at some point...


----------



## evilamc

Pics 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NorthernMama

I don't have any pics from this year yet...  I've hardly been out at all, between work and kids and sucky weather and renos from last year and riding the bike and... well, you get the idea...


----------



## AnitaAnne

I am :rofl: picturing the hoppin' dance everyone is doing around their horses, all the while trying not to be seen doing it! 

however, as I have the same problem, I feel so much better knowing we are all struggling  

Roux, that is a beautiful box you have made and how nice of you to save your mom from having to hop around her horse! 

Tiffrmcoy, that is horrible news, and it doesn't sound like the new owners are much more able, at least financially, to care for the horse as the last ones. Bless you for helping out! Hopefully it all works out!

Roadyy, congrats to you and your son! How wonderful to have such good children. 

The events at KC sounded like alot of fun, it would be good fun, esp for kids. But Kitty told me alot of adults entered too. They have a montly "club rate" of about $30 which is very reasonable. You and Amber might have a lot of fun riding there. If I lived closer, would definately do it, but Chivas prefers the moutains I think...

off to work I go...


----------



## AnitaAnne

Atomicodyssey said:


> Yesterday I took my horse Bandit on our first solo ride! Sunday was our two weeks together. I didn't take any pics yesterday as it was overcast and even sprinkled on us and I was too focused lol. He did awesome and I got to use my GPS app for the first time, MotionX! In my limited experience with endurance I think he will do well, he has plenty of steam and a great work ethic. I did a 4.7 mile loop, walked half and trotted half we completed it in an hour. Average speed was 4.6 mph and top speed 8.8 mph. He barely broke a sweat even though it's the most he's been worked in close to a month at least. Overall I am so happy to finally have done our first training ride and I feel so comfortable on him! The horse I rode in my first LD was so bouncy and looky it was a difficult ride the whole time, but he just chugs along and his trot is SMOOTH. We also ran into a big pig and all he did was look, yeah!


Welcome! Sounds like you had a fabulous ride. Can you tell us more about Bandit?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy

Anita, I think this event is geared more towards the adults since it is a series of rides to collect tickets that will be added to the last ride and drawn from for saddles and such.

I went for a trail ride on Little man yesterday while Amber was having her lesson. Rode all the way over to the Bayou and back. Spent some time working Little Man along the way. Every time he got ahead of me I stopped him and made him back up 10 paces then stand there before going forward again. He hates backing up and by the time we got back to the barn he was doing very little head tossing. After talking with Shannon and her seeing his action from the sidelines. We agree that someone had him in a tie down for a long time and his head tossing is a result of trying to find it out of habit.



I did forgot my phone on the sink at the barn so no pics of this trip which sucks because it was really nice view back at the water.


3.49 miles ... 35.30 miles total.


----------



## Roadyy

Here is the map of the ride yesterday. I finally downloaded all the suff Gunslinger told me about and been playing with it for the last 45 minutes. I think I have some of it figured out. The bad part is that my Garmin doesn't have an SD card so I'm limited to the maps I can install. Thanks again Gunslinger!! 

It also shows the other rides in the lighter color.


----------



## evilamc

Hey Nancy? Do you think your Mennonites could make a halter/bridle combo?

like this: Horse Bridle and Halter Combo Ordering

How much do you think it would be?


----------



## Celeste

DH and I went on a nice little ride on our property. The girls were good except a little new dance they invented. It’s called the fly dance. First you shake your head. Next you kick your belly several times. Then you reach down and bite your feet. Then, repeat steps one through three. I sprayed them before we rode, but I guess I didn’t do a good enough job. I’ll do better next time. 2.9 miles

*114.91 total*


----------



## jmike

love these kinds of threads -- i am joining


kids taking lessons on trainers horses








me and DD on Dixie and Gwen 









me and DD riding off into the almost sunset









my favorite trainer








poor Dixie puts up with a lot










horse meeting -- secret stuff










morning nap after a cold night


----------



## Roadyy

Keep it up, hun. I'm coming for you. I should be able to get a lot closer to you with tomorrow's ride as we looked over the different trails and changed the one we are going to ride on. The one we chose will take us right along side the Spring Fed Creek(Ecofina) and we will take a break there to eat before riding on any further. Looks to be an all day ride from the maps.

Here is the Satellite map of the trail. You will see the pond at the top and bottom and one to the right in the center making a triangle. Look close just to the left of the far right pond and you will see a brown spot which is the parking area. We will be riding up around the top pond(Grisset Pond), down along side the creek then around the bottom Lake(Sparkleberry Lake) before heading back to the parking area. I WILL have my phone for this trip and will try to remember to bring my digital camera as well. There are some beautiful scenery along the creek and can't wait to share those pics from the ride. I will dig out some I took while exploring with the Jeep and post those to give an idea.


----------



## Roadyy

Welcome Jmike, great looking horses and glad to see another father with daughter in training. My DD just had her second riding lesson yesterday evening and is coming along great. She has ridden on and off for the last year at a walk around the pasture, but is now learning proper technique for seat, leg, cues and so on.


----------



## Roadyy

Here are a few to share..





[URL=http://s1028.photobucket.com/user/roady2u/media/Ecofina%20Trails/EcofinaTrails023.jpg.html]


----------



## jmike

Roadyy said:


> Welcome Jmike, great looking horses and glad to see another father with daughter in training. My DD just had her second riding lesson yesterday evening and is coming along great. She has ridden on and off for the last year at a walk around the pasture, but is now learning proper technique for seat, leg, cues and so on.


Thanks -- i am glad i am not the only one -- i might give you a holler if i run into a roadblock

mine is on walk/trot but only on trustworthy horses -- if she doesn't trust it, it is walk only --- she loves trail rides too

mainly i am on teaching her the groundwork so she can work her own horse ... i started a thread on it in the "new to horses thread" ... half is about what we do, and the other half is how we deal with ourselves 

if you want to check it out -- here is a link -- any and all advice is appreciated

http://www.horseforum.com/new-horses/restarted-dd-dixie-training-396313/


----------



## gunslinger

Roadyy said:


> Here is the map of the ride yesterday. I finally downloaded all the suff Gunslinger told me about and been playing with it for the last 45 minutes. I think I have some of it figured out. The bad part is that my Garmin doesn't have an SD card so I'm limited to the maps I can install. Thanks again Gunslinger!!
> 
> It also shows the other rides in the lighter color.
> View attachment 436514


You're welcome.

I think you've probably got enough on board memory to load the se topo....as I think all the newer models seem to have 2GB on board storage. The SE topo only needs a little over 900MB.....

What Garmin model do you have?

Also, you can install the se topo into mapsource and switch between the maps via a drop down menu in the upper left corner.......even if you don't push it out to the gps.....that way you can display the track logs on the topo.....or save the track log, open google earth, and import it (change the file type) into google earth....


----------



## Roadyy

gunslinger said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> I think you've probably got enough on board memory to load the se topo....as I think all the newer models seem to have 2GB on board storage. The SE topo only needs a little over 900MB.....
> 
> What Garmin model do you have?
> 
> Also, you can install the se topo into mapsource and switch between the maps via a drop down menu in the upper left corner.......even if you don't push it out to the gps.....that way you can display the track logs on the topo.....or save the track log, open google earth, and import it (change the file type) into google earth....


I saw those options in the bar. When I went to upload the maps to the Garmin GPSMaps 60 unit it only let me load 3 maps which consisted on the 3 counties by me before going over the storage limit. These will be suffice for a long time as I doubt I'll be outside this area any time soon. If and when then I can always swap or delete these to add the map of the area I'll be going to.

I am having fun learning all the options and capabilities of these programs. I already found where it breaks down the info from the unit into each and every change of speed and for how long that change of speed or direction was for. That can come in handy to see how consistent my riding is and help me improve that for me and the horses. I have no intentions of doing Endurance rides, but for conditioning and longevity it will be invaluable. 

Thanks again for the info links.


----------



## Roadyy

jmike said:


> Thanks -- i am glad i am not the only one -- i might give you a holler if i run into a roadblock
> 
> mine is on walk/trot but only on trustworthy horses -- if she doesn't trust it, it is walk only --- she loves trail rides too
> 
> mainly i am on teaching her the groundwork so she can work her own horse ... i started a thread on it in the "new to horses thread" ... half is about what we do, and the other half is how we deal with ourselves
> 
> if you want to check it out -- here is a link -- any and all advice is appreciated
> 
> http://www.horseforum.com/new-horses/restarted-dd-dixie-training-396313/


I've been in that thread to read, but hadn't commented. I'll have to stop back in again when I have more time. I actually poke in over here to read and post inbetween repairs on equipment. lol


----------



## Atomicodyssey

AnitaAnne said:


> Welcome! Sounds like you had a fabulous ride. Can you tell us more about Bandit?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Absolutely! Bandit is a 15.1 hand 8 yo grade Appendix gelding. I've only owned him a couple weeks but he is settling in nicely. He spent most of his life having the crap out of him on barrels so I have a bit of work to do to show him just because a rider is on him he doesn't have to run! Considering he is doing well we just have to get used to one another. Oh and I've been out of riding for seven years, not by choice, my old horse went into retirement. I had him for seventeen years and he passed a year ago in March at the age of 31. I decided there was nothing I wanted more than an excuse to go back out to the barn so I was very deliberate in picking out Bandit as I hope for him to be my next forever horse!

Eventually I would love to compete in endurance, as far as he is comfortable. He has a lot of drive and I think would benefit from a job that requires thought. Today we went on our second ride together as it was beautiful here in sunny southwest Florida, breezy and 75 degrees! Unheard of in the middle of May. He was not too happy about leaving his buddies in the pasture so he was a bit of a pistol but oh well he needs to get over it. We focused on a leisurely ride, no trotting just walking, as he has very little top line and I want to build him up slowly. We did 5.75 miles add that to the 4.7 we did the day before and we are up to 10.45 total miles!

Oh, and I have pictures this time!
































































And in case you're wondering what the rest of him looks like! We were saddle fitting


----------



## evilamc

Tehe Atom, your iphone's a virgin  Great pics!

So I'm kinda fed up with trying to use my phone as my GPS for riding. In the last week, 3 rides I've been on, its not tracking!!!!!!! It's tracked all my rides wonderfully the last 5 months, I don't know WHAT has changed. I tried a different app today even. The gps tracks for like .37 mile today then just stopped tracking me.

So, any suggestions for like hand held hiking type gps?


----------



## Celeste

Amazon.com: Garmin eTrex Venture HC GPS Receiver (Discontinued by Manufacturer): GPS & Navigation

This is the one that I use. There are fancier ones out there.


----------



## Roadyy

I got my Garmin gpsmap 60 on eBay for about $60. I really like it other than it not having a memory card.

Atom, Bandit is a beauty. Love the view on the trail. 


Got the trailer to the barn and will load tack and gear in the morning while the boys enjoy the breakfast.


----------



## gunslinger

Yep the Gps60 only has 1MB of memory and that's not enough for mapping. You still can capture track logs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste

Mine doesn't have a memory card either. It does record your tracks, and you can transfer them to your computer and make a map of your ride.


----------



## Atomicodyssey

Thanks guys for the compliments! I'm not sure what app you're using but I really like mine, it's called MotionX and I paid a dollar or two for it. It works even if you lose cell service which was big for me, I don't want to be lost in an unfamiliar area or lose track of my conditioning! It records total time, distance, average speed, max speed, and even elevation changes which is pretty useless as I live in the land of no hills, south west Florida. You can pause it, create way points, and it runs in the background so I can close my phone or do other things on it without it shutting off. It also shows a break down of your ride, how fast you were going at what point and for how long it updates every few minutes.


----------



## evilamc

Hmm maybe I'll check out motionx before spending the big bucks on a gps...I usually use endomondo and its worked GREAT last 5 months. But 3 out of my last 4 rides....its crapped out on me! Not sure if somethings going on with my phone or what. I tried a different app at the same time today and it didn't record either. I checked all my settings and location is on, GPS is on, my maps locates me just fine. I've got itunes credit so I'll download motionx. I liked endomondo because my bf is able to track me with it if something were to happen to me.


----------



## Roux

YAY!!! More trail riders! 

*tiffrmcoy* - Thanks for the compliment on the block, I didn't really know what I was doing but it came out well!

*jmike* - That picture of Dixie with her forelock in a pony tail is hilarious! 

*Atomic *- Bandit is a beautiful horse! Sounds like you guys are a great match 

*Evil *- When I had an iPhone I LOVED the motionX but they don't make it for Android which is what I have now. I would use motionX if I could, it always worked well for me and can tell you your top speed.

*Everyone Else* - You are all giving me GPS envy, now I want one too!

*** **** **** *** ***

I wore myself out today! 

First I did 9.50 Miles on Roux + 8.30 Miles on Gus... For a total today of 17.80 miles today ... and ...
*245.48 miles ytd Grand Total!*

The horses must have swapped brains today because Roux was an absolute prince and Gus was a bit of a bone-head.

It was about 88 out today so I thought I would put Roux's mane into a running braid to keep him cool but it lasted not but a minute. I need to get better at braiding. I should just roach it but I don't have the heart...

The only thing with Roux today I thought he was trying to pull his trick as we were entering "the gauntlet" so I whacked him on the butt before he could even get the idea to be a fool. I know you are supposed to ask 3 times (ask, tell, make) but I didn't want to open up the discussion to negotiations so I just went ahead and nipped it in the bud - which made for a perfect ride. 
He was also introduced to a new horse-killing-terror ie. the fishing rod. The first guy was hiding under the bridge and popped out right as we were crossing. :shock: Amazingly Roux only flattened his ears in disapproval.
The next set of fishing rods were being wielded by toddlers who were very excited (or maybe upset- it was hard to tell) and that combined with their lack of gross motor coordination was perturbing to Roux and he crabbed walked by them. I was a bit learly of them as well so I decided we should go. 

Roux Pictures:
1. When I got him a year ago he was barely comfortable stepping over a log - Now look at us! 





































This is our next goal.. crossing this bridge (its a pedestrian bridge and then a car bridge next to it) will open up a new set of trails and I think I could ride to my mom's house once over. That would be funny! 









And then there was Gus who was NOT happy about leaving the barn. So we ended up doing a serious tune-up ride. Once he got his head on straight we had a blast he is a super fun horse!

I refrained from chasing the cows... but it was tempting to practice cutting. 









I also talked to someone else on horseback today who showed me where I can cross the river. So next time I have someone to go with (just in case) I would like to give it a go.


----------



## BlooBabe

It was overcast yesterday and I didn't have much time to ride before heading off to see my baby sister graduate but I managed a little ride. We went down a new trail that led to some bogs. We intercepted a very determined turtle trying to get back in the water. Agoutie really wanted to be friends though and kept knocking him over with her nose. It was cute but then she heard a train and lost it. Not turtles were harmed during our ride though. She was very careful to spook away from her new friend. And when we got back to the barn I managed to get an awesome selfie in the only sun we had all day.
And best of all we went .5 miles which means I'm at 1.1 miles for the year! Yay, look out Roadyy I'm catching up quick!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Jmike: welcome to you and your DD! Good to see the next generation riding

Atomic: Bandit is a beauty! He looks super athletic and ready to go, should do well in endurance. 

Roady: looks like a fun ride, one of these days I am going to try to downloading some of those maps from Gunslinger.

Celeste: are you headed out again this weekend? I think Roady is planning to put in some major miles today...

I can't make it to meet Oreo Girl this weekend, turns out I have to work Sunday, but heading out to the local trails just as soon as the rain stops.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roux looks fabulous! I am all for the preventative whack to avoid unpleasant discussions! Good job!!

I'd be mighty scared of toddlers weilding fishing rods:shock: randon fishhooks flying around? No thank you! 

BlooBabe: so glad no turtles were harmed :lol: keep riding!


----------



## Herosbud

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content
































Here are some pictures of our ride yesterday with our great grand daughter Lilly. She is going to be a good rider and she just doesn't seem to get tired. We ended up riding for 7.5 miles with a nice lunch break. We stopped at a campground on the trail that had quite a few people there preparing for a fifty mile foot race on the trail today. That would be two trips around the 25 mile circle and I will assure you that it is a rugged trail. I admire their stamina! There were a group of kids at the campground that came over to give the horses pets and then escorted us out on to the trail on their bikes and scooters. The horses price went up again because of the calm way they handled all of the commotion.
As you can see Lilly has a unique way of grooming a horse but it seems to work.


----------



## Atomicodyssey

This morning I saddled up with three of my friends (an OTTB gelding, paint mare, and Arab x gelding) and we completed nearly 8 miles. We had some nice trot sessions, over and through "hills" and creeks. It was a nice ride, and I discovered the girl that rides the Arab x wants to do endurance! Yay I'm not the only one! Bandit lead the entire time and they had to jog to keep up. Even at the trot I would have to wait at the end. They all did a good job and I think I'm going to give him the next couple days off. Out of everything we encountered today I got one good spook, at the barn no less over a silly jeep! Jeez!

We are now up to 18.31 miles.


----------



## Celeste

Jessica (DIL), Donna, and I rode today. We tried out a new dirt road. We had a great time! We rode 7.9 miles. I pulled up our track on my computer and realized that we were within ½ mile of the road that would connect in and take us back to our other road we ride on. Next time, we may try to make a loop. Donna is 62 years old, and she road us into the dirt. It makes me more cheerful about life to see that you don’t have to be an old person just because of your age. I used the fly masks today and they really helped. Our max speed was 11.6 mph. 

122.81 total


----------



## Roadyy

Had a great ride today. Almost caught up with Celeste... lol. I'll be back later to post pictures as I have a few things to do first. Beautiful spots in a lot of the trail then some not so because of logging.


----------



## Celeste

How many miles, Rick?


----------



## Roadyy

12.79 miles to get my total to 48.09 miles. 


Here are some pics from today.


----------



## Roadyy

Little Man started out wanting to move out faster than Trusty, but around the 5 mile mark and the 3rd sand hill he climbed it became a leap frog leadership.lol

We averaged 3.5 mph and had a couple of short spurts of 8.8mph. I am looking forward to hitting the other trails out there now.

Anita, you would have loved these trails for Chivas to get some long straight away and fair hill climbs with smaller hills on the way up. It was so much fun.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Hero: those horses are priceless, and Lilly is so pretty!! I love her grooming method, and the horses seem to like it too. I was smiling but also tearing up, Lilly is so darling with the horses she makes me cry...

I carried Chivas back up to Warden Station today, had big plans to ride the white trail and loop over to the half of the yellow trail I did two weeks ago. Then in the morning, planned to ride the whole yellow trail. I would have added another 30+/- miles to my total. 

However, Chivas had other ideas...I am not sure how far he went, but I know it was farther than me :evil:

Together we rode for 4.58 miles, I went another 0.5miles with just my saddle and pad, and Chivas went an additional 2 miles or so without his saddle and pad. 

We met some folks on the trail today, Chivas really liked them and fortunately he brought them to meet me 

So, the good news is I get to buy a new girth (maybe 2-3), at least 2 of those strap things that loop around the end of the girth, new little clips for the breastcollar, and maybe a new saddle. Oh, and maybe a new helmet? Its not cracked, but maybe a backup wouldn't hurt.

Wait, maybe that's the bad news...

Let me try this again. 
The good news is, I already was limping on the left side, so the new bruise forming on my left lower back shouldn't cause too much difficulty. Luckily I was wearing my jacket, so no dirt or stones got imbedded in my elbow laceration. (clean wound-yea). Oh and the trail was a little softer because of the rain this morning. Finally, that nice couple on the trail brought me back my horse and Mark helped me back on him. Thanks Mark and I think Wendy(?). 

I also learn something new today...horses can buck going up hill. I am sure this is useful information to know :-(

There was a wedding at the little chapel in the woods, but no pictures cause Chivas was spooking enough over all the strange activity. 

I doubt I'm going to ride again tomorrow morning, I am just hopeful that I can get out of bed :wink:

Pictures of after the ride, 2 broken gear shots, a picture of the only injury I saw on Chivas, and a short movie taken prior to my unplanned dismount. 

I should have taken a video of the very exciting airs above the ground Chivas was performing as he detached the saddle, however I just didn't think to pull out my camera as I was assessing my condition as I watched the show.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNFpb7QuckQ


----------



## Atomicodyssey

Is that a hill you're standing on? In Florida? Jealous!

That sand is definitely familiar looking though!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy it looks beautiful there! Love the water and the hills 

Imagine a hill in Florida!! I would have loved to ride with you all, maybe Jenny I will come back down in the fall after y'all find all the good places to ride!


----------



## Atomicodyssey

Anytime come on down! The barn is next to an 8,000 acre forest and there's other trails besides that!


----------



## Roadyy

Would love to have ya'll back down here for those trails. The only spook out of either of them was when little man spooked at a very large lizard that ran across the trail just about 2 feet in front of him. After he read all four legs out he gathered up then leaned his head towards it to give it a good snorting. Lol

Trusty wouldn't cross any of the water first so he backed out of the way to let Little Man and me find the path. In the pic of them in that deep water, I twisted around to get the pic and Little Man stopped blocking Trusty from coming out.lmbo. 

I think the trail would have been a solid 12 miles if we didn't have to back track to that crossing to follow the trail the way it was meant.


Yep, we hit several good long hill climbs and down hill rides like that one of him on that mound ahead of me. If you look close you can see the lake at the bottom below him.


----------



## Roadyy

Anita, I'm glad neither of you were harmed any more than you were. Hopefully you can get things settled down with Chinas so this doesn't happen again. Those sand hills will surely get a top line built up for sure


----------



## Roux

AnitaAnne - I am glad it wasn't worse and you had someone that was able to catch Chivas and help you out. Do you know what set him off? Soaking in a hot bath will help you feel better I am sure.

Hero- Lily is so precious! I used to guide trail rides and whenever we had kids under 10 they would only last 20 or 30 minutes before the they were complaining about being tired or hot or something. Its amazing that she has the stamina and enjoys the rides - you are so lucky to have such a cute riding buddy!


----------



## Herosbud

To All, Thanks for the compliments about Lilly! She is a treasure.
Roux, Great pictures as usual. I especially like the one over the jump and I hope that you think about entering that one in the contest.
Anita, Sorry about your wreck - That is scary! I hope that you heal up quickly and this is the end of the shenanigans with your horse.
Roady, Nice pictures too and I was a little surprised at the countryside and the streams. Both were a little different than I expected from your part of the country.
The weatherman seems to be smiling on us for Monday so I am just going to stay hooked up to the trailer and shoot for a ride then. Things will heat up and get pretty humid here in "Mizzery" so we have to get our rides in while we can.


----------



## Celeste

Anita Anne, I hope you are ok! Exactly how did it all happen?


----------



## greentree

Evilamc, I am sure he can! I have to go out there this week to pick up my halters, and order Amber's reins. I will get a quote. Do you want the snap on the throatlatch? He makes my halters safety, with the velcro on the crown, so you can do that. What color?


----------



## greentree

Evilamc...went back and looked at that Zilco. GEEEEZ 40+ bucks for a strap and a browband??? I dare say we can bet the halter AND bridle for $40.....

Sorry, I had to go back to catch up a bit.... 
AnitaAnne....SO glad you made it through your ordeal relatively unscathed! Did your billet strap break?


----------



## AnitaAnne

If the billet strap is that piece that holds a western girth on, then yes it broke but not untill Chivas kicked the stew out of the saddle. 

What happened is, Chivas was spooking at everything and nothing the whole ride. Right from the begining he was really wound up. I had him gaiting as much as the trail allowed, no downhill cause it was too slick, but everywhere else that I could. 

It used to be after about 2 miles he would settle down, but not this time. We were nearly to the end of the trail, and I had pretty much decided to just stop at the end and not do the yellow trail cause he was just acting so jumpy. 

He had spooked many times along the way, but he was doing well so far as going past when I insisted. Anyway, we were headed up a hill with tons of downed trees and he was spooking a lot. We had just passed a spook log, and I urged him on faster when bam, the dreaded spook-n-buck and I realized I wasn't going to make it back into the saddle this time. :-(

When I went off, the saddle slipped and Chivas had a come-apart. He was spectacutar as he leaped into the air kicking away at the saddle, however, I was flat on my back on the trail hoping I could get up at all. I did manage to hold onto the reins for a while, and was dragged along back over the rocks for my effort, so I let go. He was beyond any reason and took off back the way we had come once he rid himself of the saddle. 

I started heading back to the trailhead, hoping he would go back there. I had walked about a half of a mile when I heard someone yell "did you loose a horse?" I hollered back yes and shortly the couple came along the trail with Chivas ponied to Mark's buckskin QH. Wendy was on a black n white spotted TWH following. 

Chivas was acting like a quiet little pony behaving himself and they commented what a nice horse he was and were quite shocked to hear he bucked me off. They told me they thought it was a reindeer coming with the red and the bells! :lol:

I am wondering if the change in feed is behind some of the craziness. When we were in Florida, Dreamer spooked at nothing, and Dreamer never spooks. I could barely control Chivas in Florida, had to have him on a tight rein for the whole ride, like 5 miles! Then at the end was doing 20 meter circles with spins 2-3xs every circle, trying to settle him and he never did calm down. 

The horses have looked great on this feed, and he has slimmed down a bit with some nice definition to his muscles, but if it is making him crazy I'll take chunky and not so shiny instead! 

I have been feeding Nutrena Safe Choice Original with controlled starch for about 2 months. Anyone else feeding this and having any problems?

PS- I spent a very uncomfortable night, waking up every couple of hours, but I think I'm going to be ok. Unfortunately, I have to work tonight, Monday & Tuesday, and Monday I am the only one on the schedule so far...


----------



## Atomicodyssey

My horse is very forward and somewhat hot, he was being fed a 12% grain two scoops a day. I took him off the grain and now feed a ration balancer with more hay. He's mellowed out a bit and he has always had a skin itch on his mane/tail chest and face. All the grey scratch marks are almost completely grown in and there's new growth in his mane and tail. Not sure if it's related but possible! Today marks three weeks together, he's been on the RB for two, so I'm hoping to see positive results over a more long term period.


----------



## Herosbud

Anita, If you had gone off on some of the trails that we ride on you might not have gotten up in one piece because it is so rocky. I would cut back on his grain and go with a 10% max.. Plus I would try him on Vita Calm and see if that wouldn't calm him down.


----------



## Roadyy

I feed Little Man and Trusty the same thing. Little Man was hyper when I had him on their stock and stable and is no more hyper on the safe choice original. I was feeding 2 quarts morning and night with 24/7 hay then have them both down to 1 quart twice a day with 24/7 turn out on grass. He is none the worse or better in temperament from before pertaining to feed. He is getting better with his attitude with the harder work he is getting.


----------



## Roadyy

I am taking Amber on Doc trail riding with me and Little Man this afternoon. She is excited!


----------



## Roadyy

Greentree, let me know what and where to send for the reins. I can't wait to see them.


----------



## Roadyy

Well, Celeste's lead will stay intact another day. My middle daughter that has my oldest grandson and my newest grandson invited us out to ride four wheelers and grill steaks. This will be only the second time we have gotten to see Bentley, the newest gs.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Hero: I wasn't sure I would get up this time! There is a lot of rocks on the trail, and I could map the placement of them by the marks on my back. I have bruises from my neck to my calf. I also have a large lump on my head, so glad I always wear a helmet, cause I am sure I would have a severe head injury without it. 

Roadyy: i knew you were using the same feed, and I wondered you saw a difference. I have had these horses for several years, and I am sure the feed is making a big difference. Last fall Chivas was not spooky like he is this spring. Last year I was feeding Nurtena stock n stable mixed with Strategy. I knew Strategy gave them more energy, so I would change the ratio to more Strategy if we were going to be working harder. 

So glad Amber is riding with you today! Doc is a nice horse, Becca sure enjoyed riding him. 

The other difference is I am feeding them more grain, mainly cause I put them up at night now, so I grain them in the morning before I turn them out. That is going to change over the next few days though, as I doubt I can do everything as I was before. This is going to take a few days to get over, and I am dreading work tonight, but I can't call off. 

I probably should have gone to the ER just for the record, and maybe some pain pills :wink: If I don't feel better, I am going tomorrow. 

It is raining again here, and more fo the next two days. I hope Oreo's girl is staying dry...


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

Herosbud, I love the pics of Lily! she reminds me of how I felt about horses at her age! I crawled all over them, spent hours just sitting on their backs while they grazed, hand walked them if I wasn't allowed to ride...

Roadyy, glad yo get to see the daughter and grandson. sometimes riding has to wait behind other stuff. 

AnitaAnne, OMG! I am so glad you think you are okay, but worried about you. I wish I were closer so I could bring you soup and pain relievers. I would put Chivas on Hay pellets, a ration balancer, and whole flax seed. That is what I have switched all my horses over to, and they are shiny, healthy and calm. plus my KMSH Ella is prone to founder, so she can't have much else. but they have all gotten softer, with each other and with me, since I switched them. 

We are in Eastern Oregon, visiting our friends and riding. I love bringing the horses with us! Yesterday was 10+ miles down to the Deschutes River, then up to the plateau, then the big loop back. It was so fun! And the horses were behaving, even April-the-Redheaded-Rebel. I have ridden her almost every day this last week and that makes all the difference with her, even if it's just a mile or two. But my body is sore! I don't know how some of you do it, riding so many miles! I am more impressed than ever this week, as I gimp around each evening.


----------



## Celeste

Anita Anne, I think that I would feed more hay and less grain. It is worth a try anyway.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Definately going to make some feed changes, Jenny told me today she couldn't stop Dreamer either when we were in Florida, Becca had to ride her horse in front of him, then slow down and help Jenny stop him! I sure wish she had told me before this, but I guess she was more caught up in her foot problem.

Foxtail: thanks for the virtual soup and pain pills! I guess I give so much pain med at work, I just try to suffer without. Sure could use a muscle relaxer right about now...

What is a sample of a ration balancer? I don't know if they sell flax seed around here, but I will look. Chivas is a pig and eats anything and everything. 

they are all getting their grain cut in half as of today! As soon as Drambuie is gone, I can go back to leaving them out 20 hrs a day. That has worked well for me in the past. 

Gotta go to work...Do you have any pictures to post Foxtail?


----------



## Roadyy

Anita, you can get whole or milled flaxseed at grocery stores and Walmart.

Nutrena Empower Balance is one brand since you feed Nutrena already. Triple Crown has a good one too.


Celeste is sending a busy schedule my way to keep me from catching her. I got a message from the pastor this evening that we are having a board meeting tomorrow night at 6:30 to discuss a counter offer on a property we are selling.

That is not very nice my dear Celeste.lol


----------



## 6gun Kid

Working on my big move this weekend, so no riding for me. But i got to see my hunny 2 weekends in a row for the first time in months
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## evilamc

Nancy, I'm new to the whole halter bridle thing, so is it ok if I just trust your opinion on whats the best way to get it? Id love it to be in like a light blue, like aqua, for the bridle attachment, then black halter.

Anita....that is a SCARY FALL!!!!!! I'm so glad you're ok and help wasn't too far away! That was really lucky! I fed Dexter Triple Crowns ration balancer. I'd love to try and mix something up myself, but with my boarding situation its not possible. I was feeding Purina's enrich 32, but switched to TC 30%. It just has a lot more of the vitamins and stuff in it. I've compared it to a lot of the other RB available and IMO it seems to be the most nutritious . Only have to feed 1 lb a day too....so a $28 a bag seems like a lot...but when it lasts 50 days its really not that bad.


----------



## QOS

Roux - that is a gorgeous gift you made for your mom! How sweet!!! He is doing a great job...look at him go over that log!! Sarge once had a cow over a fishing rod!

Tiff - hope it all works out for the good. Ugh. I would be upset. Thank God my barn owners are super responsible and super conscientious. 

Welcome Atomicodyssey. Looking forward to hearing about your adventures! He is a nice looking fellow!

Celeste - My horses know that dance! Glad y'all got out for a ride!!! Dang...I know some ladies up in their 60's still going STRONG. Woot! Hope that is me.

JMike - glad you joined in. Loved the pics

Herosbud - Lily is precious! It is so wonderful to see the little ones loving to ride.

Roady - great pics!

Amy - dang...sorry for the dismount that was unplanned! Ugh...Chevis was a bad little fellow!!! Dang...I don't like going to rodeos! Sarge and Biscuit are on Safe Choice and have been for several years. It is what the barn feeds. I haven't noticed it making my horses hot at all. Hope you feel better soon. Thank GOD you had a helmet on! Bless your heart....it wouldn't hurt to take that trip to the ER just to be on the safe side.

6gunkid - glad you got to see Honey Darling Precious!!

I have been riding up at Ebenezer this weekend. We left Friday but I had to go to a friends to help her with cake. She lives about 20 miles from there. I didn't get to Ebenezer til 7:30 PM. Hubby had already rode both Biscuit and Sarge.

Saturday we rode to the old train tram trails - past some nasty bugs. OMG the horse flies were big enough to tote us away. I sprayed my boys with Deep Woods OFF aerosol.

Today we made the same ride and got to where the bugs were. Barry noticed some welts about that time on Sarge. They hadn't been there when he saddled up. We put on more pump spray OFF. Ugh. Sarge just kept popping out more and more welts until his neck, shoulders, face, belly and legs were covered. We didn't ride as far and turned around. Sarge wasn't having trouble breathing but hubby pretty well walked him back most of the way. He looked horrible. 

My cousin had rode a different trail because her knees were bothering her - so they were already there when we returned. She gave Sarge a shot of Banamine and we gave him a bath to wash it off. We loaded up to haul home and I called the vet. He was 3 hours away from home and said to give him 24 - 25 mg Benedryl or Dex. We stopped and got the Benedryl but were lucky to get 5 down him. Right when we drove up the barn manager was leaving. I stopped her and told her Sarge was ill and did she have any Dex? LOL the barn literally has its own clinic. She turned around and called Ms. Jean to come out (barn owner). They gave Sarge 10cc of 2mg Dex. He was already greatly improved.

We went back later and he had improved avey more. I just about had a cow over Sarge today. Thank God it didn't affect his airways because he was COVERED with so many it looked like a solid mass. 

We are assuming it was the aerosol Deep Woods Off. I will never spray it on my horses again. I have used it with no problems for a long time but ... dang...I don't have to be hit over the head twice.

My granddaughter Ava used my Garmin as a "backpack" as she said so I am guestimating the miles to have been around 20 for the weekend. 

I will have to resize pics of him to upload later.


----------



## tiffrmcoy

*AnitaAnne-* I'm so glad you and Chivas are okay, that's so scary I'm sorry that happen to you.

Well took all the horses to the vet to get them tested and I won't know the results till Wednesday. The police haven't taken the horse so I guess they figured they were suitable owners.

Today rode War down the bayou the same bayou we always ride down but today she decided to spook at EVERYTHING even though she has seen it 10,000 times before but today she decided everything was trying to eat her it was so frustrating but once we crossed the bridge and we're going down the other side she was fine. She also came across her first downed log and she step over beautifully I was really proud of her! Rode 4.1 miles today

*113.21 miles total*

The gate that leads out to the neighborhood








Out on the bayou







^Her ears look weird









War walking over the log I think she was more scared of the piece of bark on the tree than actually going over it!
20140518_170645.mp4 Video by tiffrmcoy | Photobucket

And After the ride War enjoying a drink from the hose!
WarDrinkingWater.mp4 Video by tiffrmcoy | Photobucket


----------



## Atomicodyssey

There are some pretty inexpensive biothane bridles on ebay. I'm not an expert but they look like a nice quality. On the RB discussion I've had great results but am currently battling my BO about it (even though my last horse had the same diet) but that is another story. I'm currently feeding ADM StayStrong but I've also used Triple Crown 30 and Seminole Equalizer.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

QOS, really glad that Sarge is okay! That must have been really scary, and I am glad your barn has a stocked medicine cabinet, LOL!

Tiffr, I'm glad you are getting the horses tested. I will be thinking good thoughts for your horses. Has your BO offered any more info on this horse?

jmike, I have been reading and commenting on your other threads. It's great you have found your way here! You will love this thread and I know we will love to have you join us.

AnitaAnne, the ration balancer I use is called Northwest Horse Supplement, and it is specially formulated to supplement the hay and grass in our NW region. I only have to feed 6 oz per day. I get whole flax seed and hay pellets at the farmers co-op here. I have been feeding whole flax for 2 years now and it makes them shiny and healthy.

I don't have any pictures from the ride because my phone was dead, but I do have other pictures.

First, the drive is 3 1/2 hours and about 2 hours in, we blew a tire on the horse trailer.









Our friends have an old corral onto which I build a hot wire fence. There is no water out at the corral, so I have to carry it all in buckets from the house. Its like horse camping, except I sleep inside a house!

























One really strange thing that happened: girlfriend Kim was riding Millie, who is very green. She was urging Millie to cross a log and Millie was reluctant to go over. Millie hesitated, then knelt down and touched the log and the ground on the other side with her muzzle, nodding her head like she does when she touches water. Did she think it was water on the other side of the log? Then Millie stood up and walked over the log!


----------



## Roadyy

Looks like several had great rides this weekend.


Denise, glad the meds worked on the boys. I used some Scrubs Brand Mosquito sheet wipes on the boys this weekend to keep the bugs at bay and didn't have any issues other than having to do a couple of times throughout the ride. I kept them in my saddlebag and just reached back to grab another pouch to wipe his head, ears, neck and rump. They have 30% Deet and 70% other ingredients. I did their legs and belly during the times we stopped for a look about the creek.


Foxtail, great pics. Little Man is not so fond of water and will dodge side to side looking into the water. As soon as I get his eyes focused on the other side then he will go through it with almost no acting up. He doesn't think twice about logs or limbs thankfully.

Tiff, glad the test are on the way and hopefully good news. Hopefully being around the barn with other knowledgeable horse persons will open their eyes to what it takes to care for horses and find them willing to get 100% in.

6Gun, I know how hard it can be to go long stretches without seeing loved ones. Glad you got to see her two weekends in a row. Major bonus.


----------



## QOS

Roady, my cousin looked up issues with Deep Woods Off and horses. Horses evidently are allergic/sensitive to Deet. It didn't react on our horses before and I use the spray on Biscuit and Elan every weekend but not the aerosol. I am going to read up on it myself.

I will resize the pics and post them. He looked horrible poor fellow.


----------



## Roadyy

The guy I road with made a suggestion that might be good too and I will be trying it. He said he uses Skin So Soft bath oil on his because it sticks better even through a good sweating as to where the spray ons and wipes are pretty much gone as soon they start sweating. Guess the bugs can't get to the skin through the oil to poke their little straw mouths into the skin.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Wow, I go away for the weekend and look at everything I missed!!

Glad to see so many people out and about and enjoying the trails (or lessons). 

Welcome to the new people, please don't be shy about posting (same to anybody who might be lurking, please post!).

Roux, the mounting block for your mother is lovely! I bet she was thrilled.

Tiff, any more word on the situation with that new horse? Has the vet been out to pull the coggins? Super scary that the barn owner would allow such a thing.. and pretty scary for the horse that those people seem totally unprepared to rehab a horse in such a condition.. it is not a cheap thing and they can't even afford a coggins?!

Amy, sorry to hear about the wreck!! Sounds like you are on the right track to prevent it happening in the future though.

Denise, I hope Sarge (and you!) have recovered. Never a dull minute!!

DH and I were at a ride this weekend, but I have not had a chance to get pictures or video edited yet. And I just got called into work (UGH!), so won't be having a chance to get that done today. Blast.


----------



## jmike

got in about 1/2 a mile in 30 minutes on whiskey in the front yard, she's way too young for anything strenuous, mostly walking and standing and turning --- 2nd time being backed, first time was just standing still

DD got in about 5 miles on Dixie in an hour in the front yard. walking, backing up, going around obstacles, and trotting.


----------



## Roadyy

jmike, where in Ms are you exactly. I lived in Columbus before moving here to Panama City,Fl. I also worked about every town in Ms when I worked for a wholesale distributor out of Jackson.


----------



## liltuktuk

Phew that was a lot of reading!

This past week has been crazy for me. I had family in town, plus friend's birthdays, plus my boyfriend and I were finally able to get out on a date. Good think I live with him or else I'd never see him, our schedules are so packed. 

Saturday I got a short ride through the woods in. I kept hearing voices and four wheelers, but couldn't figure out where they were. So I finally just said screw it and started heading back to the barn when I happened upon some 3D archery targets in the one field. That's when I realized all the people I heard were the gun club members setting up for a 3D archery shoot. Drat. There goes my ride. The targets we saw set up were a buck being mauled by bear. Amira looked at them funny but didn't seem too concerned. Sampson (my dog) wanted to go investigate and kept trying to drift that way and then gave me an innocent look when I'd call him back.

The gun club does these 3D archery shoots at least once a month, so for that weekend we can't use the woods :-(. They have a giant target that looks like a T-Rex with reflective eyes. Thankfully I haven't come upon that one when riding yet, but my friend did and her horse did a complete "WTF!?!?!?!!? I'm outta here!" Not that I can blame him, its not every day you find a T-Rex in the woods. :lol: One of these days when I've gotten better with my bow and Amira used to it I want to ask if I can do the shoot from horseback.

Sunday I got a lovely 5 mile ride in. Amira was full of energy and we got some long trotting and cantering in. Only scarey thing we saw were a couple of pre-teen boys walking on the trail. Of course they stepped into the shadows when I tried to go by. Amira wanted nothing to do with them and didn't want to pass without some encouragement. I tried to get them to talk so she'd see that they're just humans but I couldn't get more than a "Hi" out of them.

Only picture I have his from my ride in the woods on Saturday. No pictures of Maverick. He's going through a very fugly stage right now anyway, he's half shed out and butt high as all get out.


----------



## jmike

Roadyy said:


> jmike, where in Ms are you exactly. I lived in Columbus before moving here to Panama City,Fl. I also worked about every town in Ms when I worked for a wholesale distributor out of Jackson.


30 minutes south of Jackson off of I-55

originally from Orange Texas


----------



## QOS

This is Sarge's welts at the park.

























































This is after we got back to the ranch. We had managed to get 5 Benedryl down him when we were halfway home. I talked to the vet as soon as I had phone reception and he said 24 of the 25 mg Benedryl crushed up to help with the reaction.









Ms. Jean gave him 10cc of 2mg Dex as per the vet. Thank God our barn has a pretty much fully stocked clinic. It is its own separate little area with stocks, sink, cabinets of stuff. So glad they have it and are so knowledgeable. I gave Sarge another bath to sooth him and hopefully wash off whatever was on him...be it the OFF or stings.

This is Sarge about 3 hours after we got him home. 









I am going out to the barn shortly to check on my boys. I will take more pictures and post them. 

I will be getting my first aid kit all together. I do have some stuff - ace, bute, etc. but I don't generally take it with me. Dumb.


----------



## QOS

Liltuktuk - my barn manager does competitive archery! She has a hog and a deer 3D target. :lol: I am sure coming upon a T-Rex must be a eye popper in the woods!

JMike - who would have thunk it? Orange, Texas!!! I live in Nederland, went to PNG. My sister in law is from Orange and my cousins live in Orange. My uncle owns American Fence there. Dang, come riding with us next time you come home!


----------



## Roadyy

Liltuktuk, glad you got in a decent ride and didn't get too much of a fit from the boys in the wood.

Sure is a huge change in looks from the first to the last there Denise. Glad you were able to get him soothed quickly with the help of the Barn folks. Hope you figure out what exactly it was and can keep it from happening again.


----------



## jmike

QOS said:


> JMike - who would have thunk it? Orange, Texas!!! I live in Nederland, went to PNG. My sister in law is from Orange and my cousins live in Orange. My uncle owns American Fence there. Dang, come riding with us next time you come home!


i will certainly try -- will be in town as soon as someone decides to buy my hourse 

I went to Little Cypress Mauriceville for 1-3rd grade, 6th-7th grade, and 12th grade and worked at Lamar University in Beaumont from 2006 - 2011


----------



## tiffrmcoy

*Phantom-*I got the horses tested on Friday and the results won't be in till Wednesday. They did tell me that they couldn't afford a coggins test it kind of scares me I got to talking to the husband (its a couple that owns the horse) and I was telling him each month i spend around roughly about $800 a month on my horses and I broke everything down for him cost of farrier, worming, feed, board, supplements, ect. So hopefully that opened his eye a little to how expensive horses can be.

*Foxtail-* My BO is currently in Mexico IDK why but that's where hes been since Friday. So I haven't had a chance to talk to him I've spoken to the owners a few times and from what I've gathered from them is their lack of knowledge about horses is very little, they didn't even know what a farrier was until I told them but I've been trying my hardest to help educate them a little on horses but I don't want to come off as a know it all and make them feel bad about themselves or something so I only give advice when asked.

*QOS-*Poor Sarge, I've got allergies like that too I feel the poor guys pain.


Thank you everyone for your prayers and good thoughts I too am praying everything is good and they all come back negative. I had to skip out on a trail to pundt park due to all this which really sucked for me because its such a beautiful place to ride but I didn't want to put other horses at risk. I will let everyone know Wednesday what the results are. Oh and another thing the BO took in ANOTHER new horse IDK anything about the new horse haven't seen or spoken to the owners but all I know is its a stud and he looks healthy. IMO not stud material but a nice fat looking healthy horse.


----------



## liltuktuk

QOS said:


> Liltuktuk - my barn manager does competitive archery! She has a hog and a deer 3D target. :lol: I am sure coming upon a T-Rex must be a eye popper in the woods!


My goal is to be able to shoot off Amira while cantering. 

1) I need to be able to shoot consistently on the ground. So far I can hit a 2' x 2' square pretty consistently.:?
2) I need to work on slowing Amira's canter down. I know she can do it....but does she want to? Not really...:lol:
3) I still need to desensitize her to the bow and arrows being shot around her....that should be fun....:shock:
4) Then I can starting shooting off of her at a walk hopefully.

Oh, and I'm doing this with a traditional re-curve bow. No fancy compound bow with sights and what not for me.

I'll have to post pics of my gear one of these days. My boyfriend got me a leather arm guard with a rearing horse embroidered on it for Christmas. Yup...he's a keeper. :wink:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Thank for all the concern everyone, I am actually feeling much better today, but I was very careful last night at work and didn’t lift anything. I am dreading tonight, but hoping for the best. Getting up and down from a chair is the worst! 

I have been thinking about why I always am coming off and landing on my left, and I guess I am part of the cause! When he spooks I am expecting a bolt, and start to spin right, next thing is he is bucking instead and I am headed over the left shoulder. Not sure how to fix this, but identifying the problem is the first step right? 

I was hoping the controlled starch feed would give Chivas more energy, but it just makes him more nervy, and he actually seems to go slower because he is so wound up he can’t think. However, I did get a very fast, I think 10.8mph gait out of him on the racetrack trying to catch up with the girls, so I guess if I wanted to do speed racking I would keep him on it!

Foxtail: WOW that was quite a blow out! So glad there was no further damage, but were the horses shook up a lot from having an explosion right under their feet? :shock:

So glad to hear you had a great ride, the pictures are breathtaking! It must be fabulous to ride there. Millie may have just been smelling the ground, Chivas and Baby (my previous horse) both sniff the ground a lot, and they look just like big dogs doing it. 

QOS: what a horrible reaction on poor Sarge! Allergies usually take time to develop after repeated exposures, and once they become allergic, the reactions happen faster and with increasing severity. I had a horse develop bumps after an iodine bath, but it wasn’t as bad as poor Sarge! Very scary!! 

(nurse notes) Most skin reactions (animal or people) can be prevented or greatly decreased if the area is washed, preferably with soap and water, but a good hosing works too, within 25-30 minutes after exposure. This only works for reactions caused by something touching the skin, not reactions caused by ingesting something. 

For an all natural fly deterant, I used to feed apple cider vinager to my horses, 1/2 cup per day, poured over their food. After about 1 week, there will be less flys in the pasture, either the larve don't hatch or the flys won't lay their eggs in it, not sure of the why, but it works! Plus they get a whole lot less bites and no gnats. You can also wipe them with vinager, flys like sweet not sour! 

Phantom: looking forward to hearing about your weekend ride, always love to see your videos! :lol:

Liltuktuk: I can’t fathom how it helps to aim at a T-Rex figure, unless someone wants to take out a child’s toys…sounds like you had a good ride, I wonder if the teen boys were scared of your horse? Or maybe they were out hunting T-Rex and needed to be really quiet…:wink:

Can’t wait to see pictures of you shooting an arrow from horseback! Sounds like fun. 
Tiffrmcoy: Sure hope that everything turns out fine, but yeah, a yearly Coggins is cheap in the overall horse keeping budget. I wonder how they afford the board? 

Going to do a little on-line shopping before my nap


----------



## Celeste

Denise, there is not really any way of knowing whether Sarge reacted to the DEET or to some kind of sting; however, I would NEVER use the DEET again. He could go into anaphylaxix next time. Poor Sarge!

I use a pyrethrin based fly spray. It is not perfect, but it is most likely safer than DEET.


----------



## NorthernMama

I got out for a ride! Yay! I felt I had a duty to post at least one pic on this thread so here it part of what we saw today. This was at the end of the ride when I finally remembered I was supposed to take a picture.


----------



## Pyrros

Last week I went to visit Midas at my friend's place in Kansas and since I was there for a few days we did a lot of trail riding. (My bad leg was not cooperative but it was fun anyway, albeit uncomfortable.) Since my mare is elsewhere and Midas isn't broke I borrowed her other gelding for both rides.

Day 1:
































We went roughly 2 and a half miles-ish. Steep hills, rugged terrain. I may or may not have thought I was going to die. I like the nice little calm trails. I learned that my friend is one of those people that goes HEY LET'S RIDE DOWN THAT PRECARIOUS CLIFF OF A HILL IT'LL BE FUN. 'It's like a roller coaster!' Pft. We got down to the lake and went around the bend only to find there was no way back up except where we'd come from, so we did some 'trail blazing' until we got back to the monster hill. I thought I might have a heart attack going back up. My mount seemed to have the idea that he was part mountain goat and while her palomino trucked along we were going 'boing' the whole way up. 

Day 2:

Had more time to kill and she brought her greenie mare who has 1 speed, GO. I borrowed the same gelding as last time.










And the mare:










No pictures from during the ride because my phone was being a jerk and I don't trust myself not to drop my actual camera if I were to take it.

We covered roughly 4-5 miles. Mare likes to go, gelding likes to stay close, so we were going at a decent pace for most of the ride with some occasional trotting and loping. I'm getting my mare back in june so hopefully I'll have more trail riding adventures then.


----------



## Luvs Horses

Beautiful pics Pyyros. Love the one in the woods with the palomino up front. ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste

Pyrros said:


> No pictures from during the ride because my phone was being a jerk and I don't trust myself not to drop my actual camera if I were to take it.


I put a lanyard on my little point and shoot camera. I hook the lanyard to my saddle. If I did not, I would have lost it long ago. Every now and then it will bounce out of my saddle bag and I'll notice it dangling along. It's not broken yet.


----------



## Pyrros

That's a good idea! I might have to try that.


----------



## BlooBabe

*Northern*- I tend to forget about my camera all the time. Most of my pics are from my phone even though I've got a camera with me. But if I put both my phone and my camera in the saddle pad pockets then they're both forgotten about until they fall out when I untack and shake it off.

*Anita*- I think whether they know it or not, everyone's got a preferred side to land on and try to make it happen that way every time. I know I always try to land on my left side and practice emergency dismounts so I land that way too.

*QOS*- I'm glad the reaction was taken care of quickly. I saw a horse react like that to liniment oil, the owner was so panicked she pretty much froze and we all had to hose the horse off and call the vet. Sarge looks a thousand times better in the last picture. Allergies are tricky because they can't tell us what's bothering them.

We got more rain so no riding. Most of the trail is dead pine needles and leaves but I'm fairly certain it's all dirt underneath them so we're not going to be the ones to churn that into a mess. I did do some round penning and ground work. She's absolutely terrified of the lunge whip and carrot stick so we're going to work on that until the sun decides to grace us. I don't ride with a crop or spurs but we're going to see how she does with those too just in case. I also discovered she'd rather lay down than bow and is totally ok with me sitting on her and asking her to stand from a lay down. That's good to know if I ever shrink or hurt myself and can't get on with her standing.


----------



## evilamc

Ha Anita, I always come off to the right! I guess its because I'm right handed so I always try to correct starting from the right....then look down...and then I'm down where I looked lol!

QQS those are CRAZY big welts! Poor guy 

Thats a good idea for hooking your camera to your saddle! I may have to try that.

So went on an awesome longggg ride today....and of course my phones GPS crapped out on me. In my maps app, the gps works perfect. In ANY other app, it wont find GPS signal so it can't track me. Started a week ago, I've been trying everything short of restoring my whole phone...thats next. I was going to order a little gps like some of you have....but then I found someone selling some renegade vipers.....so bought those instead lol! Hoping they fit. I compared the measurements to my easyboot sizes/measurements I took on his feet when I bought those. I'm hoping they fit the fronts, but if not the fronts they should for sure fit the backs.

Going to say I got in ~8 miles today, so 127.67 for the year. We were out for like 3 hours...Worked on stopping by my seat some today, halt, backing to trotting transitions, and walk to canter transitions! Was a good ride. One big spook when a deer jumped out of no where, but we recovered well 









Even took a little break and each had a snack


----------



## greentree

Denise, wow, those are SOME welts! I have used Deep Woods Off since about 1998, because it is the ONLY thing to slow down the horse flies, and never had a reaction like that. I have had reactions like that to clover, of something in my pasture. I thought I was losing Tootsie a few years ago with a reaction like that. Dex, Lasix, and being in a stall cured her, but she still has scars from it....

Nancy


----------



## Celeste

Anybody (horse or human) can develop an allergy to stuff they have used for years. My dad took the same blood pressure medicine for 30 years. Then he broke out in welts. Several doctors later, they figured out it was his medicine. Once the medicine was changed, he was fine. 

.


----------



## evilamc

Ha so I think I figured out my GPS issue...few weeks ago I replaced the battery in my iphone myself...one tiny little screw decided my magnetic screwdriver was no longer magnetic and dropped off while I was trying to put it in. I was like eh prob no big deal...Its worked a few times since then, but now just wont get signal at all...Did some research, some people said that little screw grounds the antenna to the logic board....oops....Ordered a little kit that has ALL the replacement screws for the phone, so hopefully that will fix my GPS issue!


----------



## QOS

Thanks everyone for the well wishes for my Sarget...that is what I call him most of the time (rhymes with Chevrolet)

I will never put OFF on him or Biscuit again. I went out to the barn today and they were in their pasture. He looked almost totally normal. His sheath is still a little swollen but most of the ugly is gone. Truly, the pictures didn't show how really bad it was. Just so glad my sweetheart is better.

I couldn't really work with them today - I got slammed into the pommel when Biscuit jumped a little creek. Had to go to the dr...she is sending me for a CAT scan to find where the blood is coming from and trip to a urologist. Woo hoo. NOT. I am sick to death of going to doctors. She was all ****y today because I hadn't been in over a year. What a crappy day!!

Anyway, here is my pretty boy Sarge....


----------



## greentree

Evilamc, here is the difference between the Zilco halter and the Mennonite-made one. 
Does Dexter take horse or cob size? The bottom (mennonite-made) halter came off of a fairly large headed 1/2 Arabian. That Zilco halter would fit a rhinoceros!!

AnitaAnne, I am glad you are recovering. I asked about the strap because that kind of same thing happened to me. We were waiting for a gate to be opened, and my horse looked down, then all of the sudden, I was falling off, but I was still on the saddle! Then I was sitting on the ground, and my horse bucked like CRAZY until the breast collar snaps gave way and the whole thing fell off. He stopped, I rigged the saddle back on, got on, and rode the rest of the endurance ride. The chicago screws holding my billets on had rotted, and when the girth hit him in the knee, he looked down, then spooked.

Nancy


----------



## evilamc

Dexter has a pretty big noggin, he would need a horse size. For my micklem bridle I actually had to get it in oversize! I do use it on smallest setting though, just their horse size one wouldn't fit under his jaw! My bf refers to him as "meat head" lol!

Pic I took last year, kinda shows his giant head. Thats his biothane halter I bought on ebay for him


----------



## 6gun Kid

QOS since everybody from SE Texas knows an Avon lady, stock up on skin so soft, not only does it work great, it smells okay, and it makes 'em really shiny! (also doesn't ruin the finish on the stock of your grandad's .30/.30 but thats a different story.)
There is a lady I work with who sells avon, and she always teases me that she knows when it is summer time because I order 10 bottles of SSS, and although they have several kinds including bug sprays I just buy the bath oil.


----------



## Roadyy

Denise, glad Sarget is getting better and now you need to take care of your health so you can enjoy Biscuit. Go to the doctor and find out about the bleeding. The last thing we need is you to hemorrhage. Who will we look to for guidance? You have an obligation to keep yourself well for our sakes. Hope it turns out to be minor.

Amber's horse, Doc, has a Roman head and is bulky like that. I use a horse halter on him and it is usually on the last or second to last hole. My other two horses are closer to the first hole for their heads.


6gun , I agree with you and mentioned it here or in another thread about the SSS. We use it here at work to restrain the "No see ems". Little knat like bugs that bite like piranha. You don't see them until you are looking for the pain location.


----------



## phantomhorse13

This weekend, DH and I swam to central PA for a 2-day 50 mile CTR (entire thread with whole story and lots more pics is here). The area got 2-3 inches of rain the day before, but at least stopped for the ride itself. This was the "creek" near camp when we arrived:










Temps were cooler than normal in the mid-50s, but better than roasting. I was supposed to be riding a friend's Morgan (who I rode at this ride and a couple others last year), but there was a last-minute change of plans and I rode an entirely new-to-me horse instead. DH had brought Sultan.










































At the end of the day, DH and Sultan got 1st and Possum and I took Reserve Champion! :clap:


2014 mileage
...
05/17/14 possum 23.89 miles 5.9 mph 388.47 total miles
05/18/14 possum 23.98 miles 5.8 mph *412.45 total miles*


----------



## Roadyy

Beautiful country even if its water logged. Congrats to Sultan and Possum along with the riders.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Congrats to you PH13 and your DH and of course Sultan and Peanut!! 

:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:

The trails look a lot like where I ride, and just as slippery as it was here...well, you might have been in a bit sloppier area, but it was close 

will check out the link after I drag myself out of bed in 4-5 hrs for another night work when I feel like I'm about to die.


----------



## gunslinger

AnitaAnne said:


> Congrats to you PH13 and your DH and of course Sultan and Peanut!!
> 
> :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:
> 
> The trails look a lot like where I ride, and just as slippery as it was here...well, you might have been in a bit sloppier area, but it was close
> 
> will check out the link after I drag myself out of bed in 4-5 hrs for another night work when I feel like I'm about to die.


The good thing is, you'll feel better when it quits hurting.......

I'm wondering if you didn't have a saddle issue all along and maybe that's what started the bucking?

Anyway....sorry darlin...


----------



## Herosbud

Phantom, Great pictures and video - Also your great finish as well.


----------



## QOS

Dang Nancy - that must have been a little weird to come off still in the saddle! Never a dull moment with horses!

Evilamc - bless his heart...calling him a meathead! Too funny.

6gun - omg Mom's old Avon Lady was Fanny B. Davis. She was hysterically funny. She wore ALL of Avon's on her face at one time and what didn't go on her face was on her white slacks. She was a hoot. I am going to find me an Avon Lady and get some SSS!

Roaddy, you are a doll. I went to the dr. yesterday - going to have to have a cat scan and going to a specialist. I bet you dollars to donuts it is just from hitting my pommel. :evil: Gaa I am sick to death of doctors and tests. Until I had this back problem I was never sick. Dang...my horse has had me in the doctors office/er/surgery more that I need to be.

Dawn :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:
:happydance::happydance::happydance:
:hug::hug::hug::hug: 

so happy for you and for hubby!!! Sultan did a great job and woo hoo you one a horse you had never rode. I am sure the owner of new horse was thrilled to pieces! That was a ton of rain and that creek is HIGH. Ugh...been there couldn't do that so I am thrilled for you!

AnitaAnn - hope you are feeling better. Hugs.


----------



## QOS

Oh yeah...here is disrespectful Biscuit in the arena walking and practicing WHOA when I say WHOA and staying when I say STAY. 

Biscuit actually knows all of this. He just is a toot. Worked at it on both sides for about 30 minutes until he had all of his attention on me and licking his lips.

When I went to take him back to his pasture, he walks beside my car because it is hard for me to walk that far. LOL The stallion Sadda came running up, hit the fence, was trying to bite Biscuit and he ran in front of my car. LOL thank God I am going slow but I was hollering at Sadda to knock it off. He usually minds very well but they have been teasing him with mares and his frustration level is a little high. The barn manager came over and told him to get to the other side of the pen! Biscuit nearly had a chunk out of his butt. Sadda is usually in a pasture now and not a pen.


----------



## Roadyy

Took Amber and a co-worker for a short ride yesterday evening. This was the first time he had been on horse back in about 20 years. You will see the results of the ride in the photos. I had Amber lead the way back to the barn and she was nervous about that because she thought if you messed up then it would affect the horses behind her. I settled her by explaining that I had hold of the horses behind her and if something went wrong then she could just worry about her mount and daddy would handle the others. She settled in and took care of business after than. 



























5/20/15 2.3 miles 50.4 miles total.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Got Dream out for a quick ride yesterday before work. Weather was perfect (sunny, light breeze, about 70). She was forward and happy and we were having a great time, until we had a boot hardware failure at 5 miles and I wound up leading her home.. :evil: I can't wait for the next farrier appointment to get shoes back on her. I know some people have great success with boots, but omg do I find them a massive PITA!!




















2014 mileage
...
05/18/14 possum 23.98 miles 5.8 mph 412.45 total miles
05/20/14 dream 5.40 miles 5.2 mph 417.85 total miles


----------



## tiffrmcoy

*Phantom-* Congratulations to your hubby, you and of course your beautiful Arabs (they're both Arabs right?)!

I've never been more excited to see the mail man show up at the clinic before. All three tests came back negative this morning super happy about that!
:happydance:

I only had to work a half day today because I'm going on a small little vacation to Oklahoma my SIL had her twins so we're going to go see them and I will be gone until Tuesday and I won't get a chance to ride until I get back so I'm going to try and get a ride in today. I have to pack and get my house and all my animals ready(6 dogs, 1 cat, 1 bearded dragon and of course 2 horses) and show my younger brother how to care for them all but I wanted to get on here really quick to let every know what the results were anyway I am off to start getting ready for this long drive. Hope everyone has a great memorial day weekend, if you celebrate it in anyway, if not hope you have a good weekend!


----------



## liltuktuk

Yesterday I got Amira out for a 2.5 mile ride. She was great, worked on responding off of just seat and leg and she did wonderful. I'm at *174.5 miles* for the year!

Sampson came with us and of course chased some squirrels back up their trees.








Then I got him to walk across the creek. The water came halfway up his sides. He's not a strong swimmer and is generally wary of water so I was very proud. Wish I had gotten a picture, but I was too busy laughing at his face. He looked so worried. :lol:

Then when I got back I took the shedding blade to Maverick again. He's soooo close to be shedded out. I can't wait, he's such a nice color under that winter/baby hair.


----------



## NorthernMama

What do people use for tracking their mileage? I have an android phone, but the thing is that I tend to ride in circles. I don't travel far from A to B as the crow flies, but I sure make a winding road along the way. Are there apps that can handle that?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Tiffrmcoy: YEA!! Great news the coggins are negative!!! Have wonderful trip. 

Liltuktuk: Maveric is such a beauty! Can you tell his story again? 

Roadyy: It seems like the new place has helped Amber to make huge strides forward in her riding! It is wonderful to hear of all your positive father/daughter times with the horses! 

Maybe the City's demands have turned out to be a blessing in disguise?? 

QOS: The Biscuit is looking fantastic! How are you?

PH13: That Arab/Saddlebred you rode to victory this past weekend is a really nice looking horse. What's your opinion on the cross? Advantages/disadvantages compared to pure Arabians? Would love to hear your thoughts on the subject. 

Is Dream recovered from her mystery lameness?


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Selena & I are back at it again...been slacking for a while because of school, work, graduation, etc. Today was beautiful (80 degrees and sunny!) and we did 8.4 miles. It was a long and slow ride, but we had fun and stopped for lunch along the way 

























































My Vee filly is growing up fast as well. Selena and I pony her with us from time to time. We are getting ready to move to Maryland in 3 days! Wish us luck!


----------



## Celeste

AnitaAnne said:


> PH13: That Arab/Saddlebred you rode to victory this past weekend is a really nice looking horse. What's your opinion on the cross? Advantages/disadvantages compared to pure Arabians? Would love to hear your thoughts on the subject.


I was thinking he was Arab/Standardbred. That sounds like an interesting cross. So tell us more!


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> PH13: That Arab/Saddlebred you rode to victory this past weekend is a really nice looking horse. What's your opinion on the cross? Advantages/disadvantages compared to pure Arabians? Would love to hear your thoughts on the subject.
> 
> Is Dream recovered from her mystery lameness?



Possum is 3/4 Arab, 1/4 standardbred. I have never heard of such a cross before. How he came to be a distance horse is rather a funny but sad story. The owner of the Morgan I was supposed to ride was looking for a second horse as her older distance horse was getting near to retirement. She wanted something with an arab's recoveries, but being a heavyweight rider, she wanted something that could comfortably handle her weight, which is why she looked at crosses. She saw an ad in the paper for Possum, claiming he was 16 hands and dead broke to trails. When she went to see him, he was not only not 16 hands, but he was in _horrible_ condition. She couldn't leave him there, so bought him anyway. Another lady she rode with wound up falling in love with him and bought him.

He is def solidly built.. which is good and bad. He recovers better than most morgans (which is nice if you don't want to use a swimming pool worth of water in a hold), though still not quite as rapidly as most arabs. His particular personality is more in line with the standardbred, being less reactive and heading for stubborn (obviously every individual of any breed is diff, but speaking generalities here). 


Dream seems to be over her issue. Hopefully it was just a bad stone bruise, but the nagging worry it was a mild soft tissue injury is still lurking in the back of my head. So I will be taking it super slow with her in terms of serious training and we shall just see how it goes..


Tiff, so so so so glad to hear the test were negative!! :clap:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Thanks for sharing the story Dawn, I am more used to saddlebred crosses I guess is why I had it mixed up. Anyway, he looks like a sweetie and I'm glad he found a good home. I like the idea of a nice cross bred horse too, mainly to save some $$. 

EL6, Selena is looking great! Love the red Keep those pictures of Vee coming! Good luck on the move.


----------



## greentree

I got a good ride in on Tootsie today....about 8 miles here at home. The power company ran a new line down the road and cleared a big easement. It lets us ride off the road, instead of dead on it. Maybe that's the wrong choice of words. Anyway, there is no shoulder. But now there is this awesome rocky area to ride on, for 2 miles. 

Nancy


----------



## QOS

Roadyy - she is doing great and that guy has a huge smile!!!

Dawn - so glad Dreams is better. Hoping it is just a stone bruise. Those are so painful for man or beast. 

Liltuktuk - Biscuit would have tried to lay down in that water! He is so sneaky with that!

Amy - Thanks for the sweet words about Biscuit!!! As for me, I found out today I have an "severe infection". Oh joy. I am not hurting which is a worry in itself. I don't feel things the way I did before this dang spinal stenosis. Taking some heavy duty antibiotics. I was glad it wasn't from injury though - that could have been ugly!

Northernmama - I use a Garmin eTrex Ventura HC - well, I did before my granddaughter played with it. Can't find the dang thing!

EL6 - love those pictures!

Nancy - way to go! That sounds like a good place to ride.

I went out today and worked with Biscuit again for 50 minutes. Did his back hooves and then into the arena - round and round with lots of WHOA. Worked on hand signals to turn him in the other direction. He did a great job. While we were working on it, Sadda, the stallion in the pen 10 feet or so from the arena killed one of the little fat red hens. He had chased her a few minutes before and the dumb cluck went into his pen again. My back was turned when he struck her but I saw him reach down and bite her. Dang..he has been a pill. I called the barn manager and she and the guys came over to get the poor fat hen who will now be in the gumbo pot. Later, another hen was in there but Sadda ignored her. 

I took Biscuit down to his paddock but didn't turn him loose. I walked him all over his pasture. I would stop and take his halter off and put it around his neck and then walk him. Stop. Put halter back over his nose....over to the water trough...put halter around neck, back on his nose. Must have done that 8 times or more. Lastly, I took it totally off 2 or 3 times and he just stood there. I put the halter on and walked. Took off totally - repeated. He was a good boy. Working on his respect and he is doing a good job so far.


----------



## Roux

*QQS- *I am so glad that Sarge is ok! I once knew a Sarge- he was ancient grulla QH and was the most trustworthy honest horse you could ask for. Maybe Sarges are special guys! I have never had a problem with flies before last year but now that we are closer to the river we had serious flies and mosquitoes. The BO gave us a can of OFF! with Deet and said it was fine to use - I won't do it again this year, too risky! It gives me a major headache so I won't use it on myself but I won't on the horses any more. I need to improve on my first aid kit as well. 
Sounds like you got in some really good training with The Biscuit. At a friends ranch they have a fat white turkey and if it walks too close to the pens the horses will reach over and pull out his tail feathers... :-(

*Foxtail-* I am glad that you guys were ok with the blowout. That is scary! 

*liltuktuk- *My BO does mounted shooting too. I like it because when the horses up at the barn they are getting gun broke for free  I think it looks like a lot of fun but I am a lousy shot with a handgun and would rather ride then practice my marksmanship - so I have little chance of improving. 

*Evil- *I can't believe one little screw on your phone caused your whole phone to go wonky! Roux has a massive head too and he wears a horse size on the last hole. I think one size up would be too big.

*Phantom- *Congratulations on your big finish! And great pictures 

*EnduranceLover- *Good luck on your move!

*** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** 
I had a miserable first day back and school and felt more like crawling into bed then doing anything else but I also hadn't taken the boys out since Friday so luckily my mom was able to come with and we had a really nice ride. The horses were both very very well behaved today so all in all made me feel much better. 

5.43 miles today =* 250.91 miles total 

*It was a little windy today but overall very nice in the low 80s.









Here is my mom and Gus:









And I guess I was in a black and white mood today- so a cute one of Roux!


----------



## Roadyy

Nancy, glad you have a new strip to ride along the side of the road. Sounds like you will be taking good advantage of it in your riding. 

EL6, good luck on the move and Vee is looking great. Really enjoy seeing the pics.

Denise, sorry about the infection thankful its is only an infection and not other as mentioned. Sounds like you are doing with Biscuit what I'm doing with Little Man. 

Northernmama, I use a Garmin GPSmap 60 hand held GPS to track my rides. There are a few that use phone apps and I did too before getting this one. 

Evil, glad you got it figured out with the phone. Hopefully. lol


Roux, for some reason I can't see the first two pics, but can the b&w of Roux. Glad you and mum are enjoying rides together. 



I had every intention of going for a good long ride yesterday after work...BUT. Just about the time I got good and into the trail my pastor called asking if he and his daughter could come out for a ride. So I agreed to meet them at the barn. I headed on down the trail as I told him to call when he got close so I could turn and head back. Then my cousin called and he just got to the barn for feeding because I'm usually at small group with Amber. Forgot to call him. Went ahead and headed back to meet him and his roommate. His roommate had never been on a horse so I took him into the round pen with Trusty and led him around until pastor and daughter arrived. Gave them both rides around til just before dark to groom Trusty before feeding. Let his daughter help with removing tack and brushing him down. She was very happy to have that opportunity.


Here is Pre ride









During ride








Spectators with a bombing by LM. L-R Pastor, Cousin and roommate










Got in 2.12 miles 52.52 Total


----------



## EnduranceLover6

AnitaAnne said:


> EL6, Selena is looking great! Love the red Keep those pictures of Vee coming! Good luck on the move.


I'll try not to flood the forum with pictures of Vee...but here's a few more of my growin' bey-bey :wink: 

She is turning into a beautiful little horse...and SO athletic...she loves to run! I'm putting the thought away for the next few years, but in secrecy I truly do believe she will be my 100 mile horse


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roux: Fabulous pictures as always! Your mom and Gus always look so sweet together, I can see the love. You might want to think about submitting some of your photos, they truely are art. 

You are tearing up the miles out there!! 

Roadyy: So good of you to spread the love of horses to everyone! 

I am jealous of everyone getting to ride. I don't know when I'll be able to get back in the saddle. I tried to help the tech pull up a average size pt in the bed Tuesday night, and couldn't do it. Have been hurting badly ever since. Keep forgetting to take an Ibruprofen...maybe tonight I'll remember to pop one before bed. 

Been looking at saddles online. I don't think the tree is broken on my saddle, but it could be. I'm trying to pick between getting the same saddle again, a Fabtron 7102 (but in a 16"-7106) and get them to make it without the horn, or to try the Big Horn endurance saddle #117 with center fire rigging which I think is a similar tree, or go for broke and get a Big Horn flex tree style. Right now he has the semi QH bar, and it fits well but not perfect. 

Hope everyone gets a lot of ride time in this weekend, I am eager to see all the pictures


----------



## Roadyy

Hopefully you will be back to par soon, Amy. Hate you are missing so much of this beautiful weather.

EL6, WOW! beautiful pics of Vee. She has the look of a long distance joy.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Roadyy said:


> Hopefully you will be back to par soon, Amy. Hate you are missing so much of this beautiful weather.
> 
> EL6, WOW! beautiful pics of Vee. She has the look of a long distance joy.


Thank you Roadyy!


----------



## AnitaAnne

EL6: Vee is Gorgeous!!! If you don't want to flood this thread with pictures, maybe start a new one to track her growth & link back...I am loving watching the babies grow! Vee and Maveric are the best looking foals ever!!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

AnitaAnne said:


> EL6: Vee is Gorgeous!!! If you don't want to flood this thread with pictures, maybe start a new one to track her growth & link back...I am loving watching the babies grow! Vee and Maveric are the best looking foals ever!!


Way ahead of you Anita :lol:
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/velencias-growing-training-playtime-adventures-379426/

And thank you for the kind words...Maveric is SO handsome...we were blessed with attractive children. As for raising babies and posting WAY too many picture...its a sickness lol :shock:


----------



## jamesqf

EnduranceLover6 said:


> I'll try not to flood the forum with pictures of Vee...but here's a few more of my growin' bey-bey :wink:


I just love her hair style!


----------



## greentree

QOS- glad you are back with the living! Sounds like you gave Biscuit a good workout!

AnitaAnne- don't forget to take your medicine. Hope you feel better soon.

EL6- you are moving to Maryland? That is almost the Sayowth. Y'all be careful out on the road!

Roadyy- sorry you did not get your long ride in...Celeste is probably out right now....
Looks like a good time with the pastor and friends!
The Mennonite is out of rein material until the middle of June. I will check with him then about Amber's reins.

Evilamc- he charged me $18 for the halter, and he thought the bit hanger part would be $11 or $12. He had a gorgeous turquoise color! It will be ready June 10, I think.

Nancy


----------



## QOS

Amy, sorry you are still hurting. Ugh...hoping you are better soon.

Keep posting pictures of Vee..such a pretty baby!!!

I told Jamie to lock up The Biscuit for this morning but I guess he didn't understand me. His English isn't the best bless his heart. He is probably just about the sweetest person I know. 

So Biscuit and Sarge were out. They came up but Biscuit wouldn't come into the corral. He walked off. I gave it a shot of going out to get him. He walked away from me zig zagging across the pasture! A few times he totally stopped when I said Whoa and held up my hand as when we were in the arena. 

I asked the Barn Manager to make sure they don't feed them this afternoon and I will go out there and work with Biscuit in the pasture. LOL He will get a workout today whether he wanted one or not!


----------



## Celeste

My good friend that I had lost touch with for a long time, Jane, came out and rode with me. It has been over 20 years since we rode horses together and around 15 years since she rode a horse at all. I think she was a bit wary about riding with me, but we had a great time. I put her on Shadow, and she was an angel as usual. Both of the girls were good as gold. We rode 2.8 miles today.

*125.61 total*


----------



## Zexious

^It's always nice when you can reconnect. And it looks like a lovely ride! :>


----------



## evilamc

Sweeeeeet Nancy! I can paypal it to you if thats ok? Once its all done I'll give you my email so you can invoice me for it and shipping 

EL6, Vee is toooo cute, lol her mane looks like its for a horse twice her size. If you're moving to MD you'll have to let me know where! I'd love a riding buddy  I'm 15 min from MD haha.

Celeste that's awesome that you got in touch with such an old friend! I'm glad you showed her a good time 

Anita, really do your research about flex trees. I was all ready to order a circle y with the flex tree and then I just read/saw way too many pictures that turned me off of it. Circle y's is build a bit nicer then a lot of the others but I dunno...I just decided against it. Southern Trails, he sells saddles, and he advised against them too lol. He did say the big horns with the steele trees are great though.

Roadyy your gaining on us fast. I'm glad the new place is working out so well for you so you can finally get some riding time in.

QQS I bet Biscuit was like "Hehehehe I wonder what kind of shapes I can make mom walk in the field before she gives up" Hope you gave him a good workout later


----------



## EnduranceLover6

evilamc said:


> EL6, Vee is toooo cute, lol her mane looks like its for a horse twice her size. If you're moving to MD you'll have to let me know where! I'd love a riding buddy  I'm 15 min from MD haha.


I'll be in Salisury until November and then we'll be in the Baltimore area . Where are you located?


----------



## evilamc

Alexandria, VA, I'm right on the boarder of DC and MD. You wont be THAT far, gatta get some use out of my brand new trailer  My friend managers a barn in Brandywine, MD. I'm hoping to go there more...just our first visit there didn't end well because he saw horse eating cart monsters (STB's in training on the track lol)


----------



## EnduranceLover6

evilamc said:


> Alexandria, VA, I'm right on the boarder of DC and MD. You wont be THAT far, gatta get some use out of my brand new trailer  My friend managers a barn in Brandywine, MD. I'm hoping to go there more...just our first visit there didn't end well because he saw horse eating cart monsters (STB's in training on the track lol)


Awesome! You'll be about 2 hours from me and then when we move north only 50 minutes! We should definitely get together and do some riding


----------



## evilamc

Yes that would be so much fun! I mostly ride alone now, talk off Dexters ears. I'll warn you though, my horse is a slow poke


----------



## EnduranceLover6

evilamc said:


> Yes that would be so much fun! I mostly ride alone now, talk off Dexters ears. I'll warn you though, my horse is a slow poke


That's okay, I do the same thing


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

I got up nice and early to ride the girls this morning, about 2 miles each for a total of 4 miles. They were fantastic! I guess riding 5 or 6 times a week makes well behaved horses. I am really pleased with them both! 

My new school is wonderful. I was there for 2 days, meeting everyone and getting ready for next year by planning schedules, handbooks, and training for next year. Everyone was very nice, and I think I will be able to help alot. It seems like a good fit, which just gets me sooooo excited!

AnitaAnne, this is a serious! You need to get better right now! Set your phone to help you remember to take your IB. It will help with inflammation, but you know that! When the tire blew on the horse trailer, we pulled over and I checked the girls. They were cool as cucumbers! We drove a little further until we found a place to pull over and change the tire. I got the horses out and fed them a snack while we worked. Three people drove by, rubber necking as they went, but did they offer to help? NO! But that is okay because we have a SUPER JACK! It was easy to fix, thank goodness.

Roadyy, you are such a kind soul! I love to introduce people to riding, but it takes a lot of time and energy to do that. 

Roux, starting a new semester can be annoying sometimes. I am glad you have your mom to ride with you and have fun.

Celeste, I took my friend Heidi for a ride a while ago and she had such a good time that she still talks about it and wants to go again as soon as we can. 

EnduranceLover6, your filly is such a cutie! You can photobomb as much as you like with pictures of her!

QOS, sounds like the Biscuit had a good training session with you. So you tie him up when you grain him?


----------



## Atomicodyssey

So my horse has had the past 4 days off. I will try to sum it up, but basically after twelve years of being at the same barn I am being kicked out because I chose to feed my horse a mostly forage, grain free diet. As a result I am feeling a little awkward at the barn, but tomorrow I am riding no excuses. I would like to mention a previous horse I had at the same barn had the same diet, OKed by the vet, and another person also feeds a forage diet but I am "too much trouble" and I "do not belong there". After twelve years. REALLY! Oh well, it is what is it is and I may possibly be moving to an area with over 80,000 acres of trails. Excited?! Yes! I could get lost for weeks, never ride all the trails, and still be happy!

Bandit seems to be happy despite the lack of riding. I think peppermints may have something to do with this.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Atomicodyssey said:


> So my horse has had the past 4 days off. I will try to sum it up, but basically after twelve years of being at the same barn I am being kicked out because I chose to feed my horse a mostly forage, grain free diet. As a result I am feeling a little awkward at the barn, but tomorrow I am riding no excuses. I would like to mention a previous horse I had at the same barn had the same diet, OKed by the vet, and another person also feeds a forage diet but I am "too much trouble" and I "do not belong there". After twelve years. REALLY! Oh well, it is what is it is and I may possibly be moving to an area with over 80,000 acres of trails. Excited?! Yes! I could get lost for weeks, never ride all the trails, and still be happy!
> 
> Bandit seems to be happy despite the lack of riding. I think peppermints may have something to do with this.


Barn politics *shudders* exactly why I like to have my own place, even if it is only a rented pasture with a plywood barn.


----------



## Roux

We managed to get in an after-school/work/grocery-shopping ride in. Can't be grateful enough for day light that lasts. The horses were dolls. We even ran into that same misplaced herd of cows and Roux was willing as ever to push them a little bit- Gus was as nonplussed as ever. After a moment of recognition both horses and the cows began to graze. There was a storm coming in this evening, only dark clouds during the ride- hopefully we will get some much needed rain tonight! 

We are also planning on riding Saturday- hopefully can get in a longer ride then! 

4.22 miles today =* 255.13 miles total


*Somehow these cows crossed the river about three weeks ago. They have been in this same area but they opened the reservoir up north so the river is big and they can't get back across. Their was a bull in the herd as well. He wasn't as appreciative of us bothering them. 
*


























*


----------



## Atomicodyssey

Trust me, I would PREFER a rented pasture with a run in! Horses are happier outside and the more grazing the better. Of course that is just my opinion!


----------



## Roadyy

Nope, it isn't just your opinion. Many many people have the same opinion including me.

No riding yesterday as I had time to feed the boys, rinse out their water trough, fill the water can for the hens and feed the fish before standing around watching Doc munch his peanut hay as the other 2 stood at his gate in disdained stares. Got back to the skate rink just in time to visit with other church members before the time was over.

Roux, I doubt I'll catch y'all until the heat gets too much for you and Celeste to get out and ride. Then I'll start creeping up there to ya'll or her atleast. Will be the end of the year before I get to your status. I am going out in the morning to take turns riding each of them then will either go back to start ripping the floor out of the horse trailer or load up mowers to take out to the farm to knock the top out of the pastures. Hard decision there.lol

Denise, hope Biscuit straightens up soon and know that I get the same thing from Trusty and LM when they think I'm after them for a ride, but they don't last as long as Biscuit does.

Amy, hope you get better soon and remember to take the meds.


----------



## liltuktuk

I get busy with work for 3 days and I've got 4 pages to catch up on!

Yesterday I did 6 miles with Amira. At the speed of fast. :shock: I use Endomondo to to track my rides and at each mile interval it tells me my pace and at one point we went from doing a 15 minute mile (walking home) to a 5 min mile (galloping home). We averaged 7 minute miles for the first 3 miles. She had a lot of fuel in the tank I guess. :lol: This was one of the fastest rides I've done with her lately and she was still raring to go at the end.

AnitaAnne: I got maverick as a 7 month old from a local lady who had posted him on Craigslist. When I went to look at him she told me he was a PMU foal from Ontario, and that his sire was a 7/8th bay tobiano Pintabanian and his dam was a cremello quarter horse. I took one look at him and fell in love. He might be grade, but I think he's built pretty well and has the personality to boot. 

When I went to pick him up she told me it was going to take me weeks to even be able to touch him because he was terrified of humans and had anxiety attacks. :shock: We had to coax him onto the trailer with a bucket of grain, but it only took like 45 minutes which to me did not seem long for a scared weanling who had been on a trailer only once before.

When we got him to my barn he was so excited to see the other horses he dragged me face first 30 feet through the snow to get to them. Little ******. :evil:

Two weeks later and I was able to touch him everywhere, lead him, blanket him, and lightly rasp his feet. None of these anxiety attacks she claimed he'd have. In fact he's one of the goofiest most laid back horses I've ever met.

Found out after the fact from my vet that the lady I bought him from has been convicted of cruelty to animals twice in Texas and had her horses taken away from her down there. Now she's up here taking in "rescues" and selling them. So glad I got him out of her place. Even if he's not the best bred, best conformed, colt out there, he was worth the $350 I spent to get him out of her place.

And so far he's been exactly what I'm looking for in another horse. Amira is highstrung, reactive, and kind of a PITA. She takes her mare-ish personality and behavior very seriously. :lol: Maverick is laid back, very loving (if he was allowed to sit in my lap he would :shock, and so far not scared of anything. He got too close to the lawn mower yesterday and got shot with grass coming out of it. Sent him into a bucking fit running away, but he forgot about that 10 seconds later and proceeded to try to get one of the other mares to play with him. I swear she was rolling her eyes. A couple of minutes later the lawn mower went by again and he just stood at the fence line staring at it for about 10 minutes, just watching where it goes. I think he'll like chasing cows. 

And here's the little ****** himself. Being held by Dexter one of our resident barn cats.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Atom: definately better for horses to be pastured with a run-in shed! That is basically what I have, except it is divided into separate stalls for feeding. All the stalls have two doors so no-one gets trapped inside, I leave it open so the horses can be in or out as they choose. They usually hang out in the stalls in the afternoon when it is hot. 

Liltuktuk: Thanks for telling Maveric's story again! He is such a beauty and a great example of a good cross breeding. I thought he looked like he had some Arab in him with his pretty face. Keep those pictures coming!


----------



## liltuktuk

Atomicodyssey said:


> Trust me, I would PREFER a rented pasture with a run in! Horses are happier outside and the more grazing the better. Of course that is just my opinion!


I agree with you. My horses love being out 24/7. Right now they only have a wind block and some trees. We tried to bring them in during one of our bad storms over the winter and they wanted nothing to do with it. After 2 hours they were all spinning and rearing in their stalls. So out they went!

People think I'm crazy when I say they don't ever come in. And when I tell them how much hay I feed!

But they're happy and healthy and living as close to nature intended as I'm able to provide for them.


----------



## Roux

Roaddy - I won't get too hot but last year they shut to down the bosque because we had so little rain the fire danger was extreme. If they do that again this year I won't have any place to ride without trailering. That's why we are doin the rain dance like crazy whenever we see half a cloud. I have already seen forestry fire pickups and actual firetruck down there. If I ride in there when they have it closed I am not sure what the consequence would be maybe a fine or something? 

My horses are on pasture from April to October and get no additional hay or anything else. They don't have a shed but there are trees that provide some shade on one edge. In the winter the pasture can't sustain them so they get hay then. I can tell within a week of them on pasture how good it is for them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste

DH and I rode on our place today. The horses were really well mannered. They did do a “spook in place” at the end of the ride. I heard something in the bushes; I suspect it may be the coyote that has been hanging around here the last few days. We rode 2.7 miles. 

Look out Rick. Better get busy. :lol::lol::lol:

*128.31 total
*


----------



## Roadyy

Oh, I am all about getting busy. You just keep plugging at those 2.7 and under trips every few days and I'll catch up with my 2-2.5 miles each day and 12-15 miles on the weekends.:lol::lol:

Daughters riding lesson was cancelled this evening so I'll match your 2.7+ then will be riding first thing in the morning til around lunch then will be back at the barn to swap horses to go back out. I cut your lead down to 75 miles now that I have been able to ride regularly so I am feeling really good about being able to catch up with you...:lol::lol:


Roux is another story.:?


----------



## color01

We went camping in the blue ridge this week, we put a total of 25 miles on our horses


----------



## imagaitin

The ride was not long, because there are restrictions. But a friend and I rode through Ghost Ranch in northern New Mexico. In one of the pictures attached, you can see the flat-topped Perdenal; the mountain that Georgia O'Keeffe painted so often.

Such incredibly beautiful scenery. I felt fortunate to be there.


----------



## Atomicodyssey

New Mexico is one of my dream places to ride! It's so beautiful and so different from what I'm used to in florida!

I did a measly 3.8 mile ride today. Bandit has had four days off and I'm beginning to discover he is a horse that needs consistent work because he was a brat! Didn't want to stop, would side pass all over the place when I insisted we go a direction HE didn't, and when I did get a halt wouldn't stand still. Bah! Then when we got back to the barn he bends his body towards the barn entrance and trots, clearly trying to rush to his salvation. Well we spent a good time trotting around and around til he would walk calmly by the barn. I still love him for some reason.

I cantered briefly for the first time, it is a lot more lofty than I expected. Amazingly he didn't try to run off and sustained it nicely but when I asked for a trot he just cantered slower... And slower... Well you get the point. He "spooked" at something on the way in and like the whole barn entrance issue we went by it til he walked appropriately. I can't say I really blame him too much as he was rushed into his early life as a barrel horse, he does not know the meaning of walking straight or this "whoa" thing very well! I think dressage will benefit him greatly.

I'm ashamed to say I was only going to give him two days off but I am dealing with some barn drama and have felt awkward out there. I still do but I'm not just not going to ride my horse because of it! I mentioned it a little earlier in the thread but to sum it up my BO after TWELVE YEARS is kicking me out because I choose to feed my horse a grain free diet and she doesn't agree with it. No matter my horse is shiny, great shape, and I fed my LAST horse the same thing OKed by the vet. It's all so ridiculous but I will not miss her and coming to the barn greeted by nasty letters on my feed can. The one place I want to go to is next to over 80,000 acres. Yes you heard right. So there are better things ahead!!!


----------



## Roadyy

Hey Celeste, I got 3.31 miles this evening on Doc. Will share pictures when I get them downloaded tomorrow. 

55.83 total.


----------



## Roux

*imagaitin-* You are so close to me! I have herd of Ghost Ranch but have never ridden there. They offer guided rides and you BYOH (bring your own horse) is that right? Lovely pictures looks like my back yard! I love New Mexico.


----------



## imagaitin

Hey Roux - 
I don't live in NM, but I had ridden in the Abiquiu area many times. Before, we could not get in to Ghost Ranch unless we rode on their horses. They recently changed that policy; you could bring your own. The ride was only about 2 hours, but our guide was very informative about the area and G. O'Keeffe. Also, we only trotted/cantered once; the rest was at a walk. But we were "ok" with it, because we really did want to just look at the scenery, and learn about the history of the area. The weather was perfect that day, in spite of the fact it had snowed the previous day.

I plan on returning to do more riding in the Fall. It is a remarkable area.. There are also some good rides on the "Colorado Trail" to the west of Ghost Ranch. Panoramic views.

Check it out sometime!


----------



## greentree

WooHoo!! My neighbor called and was headed to the cave to ride and pony her unbroken mare....so, easy, staying on Collie Ridge. I took Alaska!!!! In 12 years, her first time ridden away from home, only about the 5th time ridden on a trail. DH wanted to know why I didn't take an easy horse. Because these perfect schooling chances don't come along that often, that's why. 

I'll have to post the pictures later.... but she was SO good. took about 5 minutes to get across the first little creek, but no spooking or anything. We did 8.3 miles. 

Lucy is next, but Heather leaves for Mongolia in a week, so it may be August....

Nancy


----------



## Roadyy

Here are some picks from the ride on Doc yesterday.


























Got out on Little Man first thing for a few hours. This was the first real time of walking along the road with oncoming cars. Be wasn't the most fond of it, but listened well. We got 4.63 miles in together.

























Then got Trusty out for a ride. He did awesome. I even laid the reins on his neck and crossed my arms while on the way back to the barn along the road side with cars coming right at is. It was amazing.


























7.98 miles today 


63.81 Total


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy: Isn't the longer daylight hours great? You are about to pass my miles :-( I'm holding at 71.5 right now...

The horses are looking good, and are those rubber mats on the aisle of your barn?? Nice!


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

*Roadyy*, you rode three horses in a row? You are a stud! I have three to ride, but I rarely ride all of them in one day. What kind of saddle do you have, btw? It looks like the kind I would want.

*imagaitin*, those pictures are gorgeous! 

greentree, I can't wait to see the pictures of the cave. I have tried to imagine it. We had a little cave on one of our trails at our old Rocky Hill house, and we had great trails there. Our new table rock home does not have as many places because no horses are allowed on the public lands behind our house, Nature Conservancy land. Hiking only. Blah.

Atomicodyssey, I also believe in feeding all forage, and we currently have 33 acres for them to graze. We have a barn and stalls, but the horses use the barn as a place for shade during the heat. From April to November last year, the horses were out 24/7 and had plenty of feed. Right now, I have to limit their access to pasture because the grass is super sweet and can founder my darlings if they are out too much. 

I offer free choice loose minerals and all the horses eat them, but I also feed them supplements once a day. My KMSH mare is insulin resistant so she needs 1 TBS of Chaste Tree Berry powder daily for that, so I pull them all in and feed them supplements. 

I use 3 cups Timothy/Orchard grass pellets as a base, 1/2 c. whole flax seed, and 6 oz. Northwest Horse Supplement (a local ration balancer to support our region's forage insufficiencies). It also give me an opportunity to call the horses in, halter and tie them, and feed them a "treat" daily for training and bonding purposes. Hay pellets are low in sugar/carbs, look like grain, and the horses like it as much as grain.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

Just got back from a quick 2 mile ride on April in the heat of the day, which reminded me of why I prefer to ride in the morning! April was full of pep! We galloped full speed up the hill and came to a sliding stop at the top, causing my hat to fall off. I had to get off to pick up the hat, which means finding a mounting spot because I ride bareback. But April was great, adjusting her body to the perfect spot where I could get on. Riding her daily has made her an ANGEL! 









Our neighbor John mowed in front of our house between the fence and the road. It looks so nice. I am lucky to have a great neighbor like John. I offered to pay him, but he won't accept it. He says he mows for everyone in the hood and he likes how we all look so neat and tidy.

The foxtails are out in full force as of today. My little dog Luna has one in her right front paw, so we have been doing a epsom salt soak 4/day. Hopefully it will emerge soon and not slow her down or keep her from going with me on daily rides.









It has been so nice not worrying about having a job! Now I just need to sell this place for a good price then find a rental in our new place, and move all our stuff, as soon as possible. Shouldn't be to hard, right?


----------



## greentree

Here we are on the trail yesterday.

That is Heather, on the beautiful Amalique, leading the fabulous Rosie. Heather uses a different breaking startegy than me...I like to break 'em when they are kinda weak and out of shape. LOL. She is ponying Rosie on 20 mile rides, then getting on. Uh uh. Not this old woman. 

The forest was just gorgeous yesterday. Today, I got to help execute 53 chickens in the morning, then went out and picked up a collar to try on the driving fillies, bought some more strawberry plants at the Mennonite greenhouse, drooled over some peonies that I can't afford at the Gold City flower farm, then built the bed and planted the strawberries. Sounds like a C&W song to me. Too tired to write a song, though.

Nancy


----------



## Oreos Girl

Really long post to follow...

So I got to KC Ranch Sat afternoon about an hour before my dad pulled in. So we set up camp, got horses settled and found out that Ken didn’t take credit cards. So we had to go to town for cash and decided to eat out also. Got back, showered and went to bed. I knew that it was a 50% chance of rain for Sunday. Well that 50% was 100% at 3:30 Sunday morning. Dad woke me up and said it is storming come into his trailer. I am like I am dry and comfy (on an air mattress in a tent). He was like I am worried about the power cord (I sleep with a C-pap machine). I said unplug me. Of course by then the dog was awake and wanted out. I waited for the rain to slow but since there were other campers, I had to take her out. She is black dog that doesn’t really understand going to bathroom on the leash. So I lost the dog when she decided to go exploring anyway. I finally went back to the tent and waited for her to come back. And she did a while later. I went back to sleep, again at 6:30 he wakes me up saying it is storming put the dog in the truck and come in the trailer. I do though I was still very dry and comfy.

We wake to hear someone trying to load a horse. It turns out they had been trying to load the horse for 2 hours. We offer to help but they didn’t want any help. Finally the hubby tells the wife to call so and so and if he comes and gets the horse, he can have it. So they call the people and they say they will come. The couple leaves with an empty 3 horse trailer. The one bad thing about KC is they don’t have picnic tables. We moved all our cooking into dining hall which they were generous enough to let us use. As we finished breakfast the other couple shows up in a 2-horse slant load/stock trailer. Dad and I decided to watch the show of loading the horse with a little side bet on how many attempts it would take to load. I said with the open trailer it would be one, my dad said 3. We both lost. It took 30 minutes and several methods before the horse got on the trailer. When we talked to them, they said the would eat out of the trailer or starve to death for the next couple of weeks. 

Since we looked at the weather and since it was going to be afternoon before the rain was going to end, we decided to drive around and check out the other camping/riding facilities in the area. So we drove up to Rock Bridge Canyon Equestrian park and looked around. It was nice and new but no picnic tables there either (my Dad was being adamant about that part). We tried to find Circle S which has closed and then stopped at Faye Whittemore Farm. Talked to the owner and looked at the camp. We then head back to KC. Had dinner, played cards, fed horse and went to bed.

It was a good thing that AnitaAnne couldn’t come because it would have been a wash out. The good news is that we had campground to ourselves. Freddy and I was happy. Freddy got free run of the campground and all I had to do was open the tent in the mornings.

So Monday we are slow moving, it is something that happens with my dad, you just roll with it. We finally got the horses out, and started down the trail. After being in the stall for over 24 hours they were hot to trot. It was a hyper ride and we took a wrong turn because of it and got lost. Since we didn’t know where we were going and the horses were hyper, we decided to ride out of camp and down the road for a while. It turns out April doesn’t like cows. Luckily Oreo was like what are you spooking at they are just cows. Oreo lost his boot somewhere on the ride. We did 5.5 miles then. I called Ken to ask about the trails and how to really get out of camp. He came over after we ate lunch to walk us out to where the trail turns out. Luckily we had not unsaddled the horses to let them stand when we had gotten back. On our way back we retraced our steps to see if we could find the missing boot. Didn’t find the boot.

When we got back, I decided to saddle Fiddler because he had also been in the stall for 24 hours. My dad was done so I try riding Fiddler out by himself. I don’t think that I had try to ride him out by himself before. He was so quiet and willing to leave even all the other horses hollering. We probably did a mile or so. I know the first was 5.5 but I forgot to turn on the GPS in the hurry to meet Ken by the trails or when I took Fiddler out so I am guestimating about 9.3 miles. By then it was time to do the dinner, feed, shower and bed things.

Tuesday, know where the trail goes out and what signs we are looking for, we are ready to go. We did really well going out. Got to the furthest place from camp on the trails, started to come back and got to this creek where it was obvious to enter, could not figure out where to go out of the creek. It didn’t help that when Ken was showing me the map there are lots of creeks, some you can walk in others you will sink like a rock because of it is sand based. I was really afraid to walk in any unless I could see the bottom was rock. So we had to back track. I am used to getting lost. I ride in the national forest with no “marked” trails. Sometimes you just loose the trail that was there before. Get to a cutback trail but then lost that one too. Finally we are getting close to camp. I wanted to take a picture of my dad and as I was putting my camera back in the horn bag, it slipped out and I dropped it. I had to dismount. We had gone over 8 miles at this point and my dad had lost feeling in his legs, so I knew I was the one that had to get off. The bad thing is I need to have significant height to get back on. I am walking along and Fiddler caught my boot so I went down hard on my knee I had injured a week and half ago when I got sideswiped by a dog at a run right into the knee. Fiddler stopped dead in his tracks and became a statue since I was sitting at his feet and really was in too much pain to move. I finally find a rut that puts Fiddler down below me. I can’t mount with my left foot. I am bad in I never practice getting on from the right. In fact, I think I have only ever done it one other time. I mount from the right side though. We get back to camp and it was 9.5 miles. My dad was not amused. Then the nightly routine.

Wednesday was our last day of riding and my dad had the goal of riding the horse that he had the bad accident on 5 years ago. It turns out she is having panic attacks at new situations. Her breathing becomes very shallow and rapid. So we worked her in the round pen. Dad got on her, both were nervous so I lead them around so Dad can focus on his breathing. Finally he takes over and rides her in the round pen. He asks me to lead them out. You know how all round pen gates have that taller cross bar but you still have to duck. Dad didn’t duck. Hit his nose really bad, probably broke it but definitely cut the skin. He was bleeding so bad that I got blood on me at the head of the horse. He dismounted and went to get the bleeding stopped. I tied the horse up. Finally after a break he decided to remount so that I could lead him around camp. She did fine around the barn that she could see from her stall but got real nervous when we walked away. Dad got back off. I said let me try ponying her with Fiddler. So I saddle up Fiddler and Dad hands me Brooke. He was going to walk with us but the horses in the stalls started acting up. So we went out around the hay field. Brooke did so well I told Dad to grab his reins and helmet and we would head out again. We even went down the trails some. Decided to head back and drive over to Faye Whittemore farm and see what their trails are like. So we loaded the horses up already saddled and headed out. We were going to do their “beginner” trail but we had to ride through a big open pasture with horses lose. That wasn’t ideal with a nervous horse so we went out to the trail that rode through the forest and along some creeks. I ponied any time that we were out in the open and Dad rode her solo in the woods. The trail was definitely more advanced than I thought it would be. At one point there was about a 2 foot dropoff into the creek. I couldn’t see it and couldn’t understand why Fiddler didn’t want to do it. He did. The most interesting was going about ¼ of a mile through the creek. Poor horses couldn’t see the rocks in the water and stumbled quite a bit but made it through. We did 5.5 miles there. The horses were very sweaty once we got back so we sat and talked to the owner while the horses cooled off. Again I didn’t have the GPS when I was ponying Brooke but I am estimating that at about 2 miles.

Thursday was packing and driving day. I got home around 8 pm. Oreo runs into the field to roll and Fiddler starts eating. Probably not my best trip (getting lost, re-injured knee, broken nose) but not my worst (no major truck repairs and no trips to the hospital).


The trails at KC












Water crossing one









Water Crossing 2









An overlook









My Dad and April during our break









Me and Fiddler









A cool waterfall in the background









Dad and April in front of the same waterfall










Nice head shot of Fiddler









This is at Faye Whittemore, I liked the way that it almost looks like you can just walk over it but it is actually quite deep. And a tree is growing right on the edge.










Brooke and my dad










Dad and Brooke after the ride back at KC









Dad and April









Me and Oreo (all Oreo says is GRASS)









Me and Fiddler


----------



## evilamc

Wow Oreo, you had quite the trip. Beautiful pictures at the end! Hope your knee gets better soon  At least you got some pretty good miles in and know that Fiddler doesn't mind you getting on from the right  I hope your dad still wants to go out again sometime even after getting a bloody nose!

Atomic, did you get your boarding situation figured out? I may have to find a new place to move to now too  Too many new horses coming in, not enough space. I HATE boarding! So jealous of those of you that have your horses at home. I keep bugging my bf every day to look for jobs out of the city so we can relocate haha.

Nancy, thats great that you got Alaska out and she did so well! I agree, can never pass up a good schooling opportunity lol! So were those all YOUR chickens you executed? What are you doing with them all? I really want to start buying farm/pasture raised grain free chicken, my bf thinks I'm insane but factory farming makes me sick. We already get all our beef from his parents, his cows have a great life...well till its time to become our dinner, lol.

Roadyy...I can't believe you ride all 3 in one day! Your crazy!

Foxtail, cute pic of April! Dexter always does better in consistent work too, your crazy galloping around bareback lol! Luna is so cute! What is she? Hope she feels better soon  thats cute that she follows along on your rides.

Friday I rode ~6 miles and today I rode 10.63! 144.3 total!

Got my phone fixed so gps works again, YAY! Got the pack of replacement screw for it yesterday, so when I got home from work I took my iphone apart and replaced the missing screw, put it back together, and gps signal was instantly back! Crazy that 1 little teeny tiny missing screw causes so much trouble. Pretty proud of myself though, I can officially say I repaired my own iphone haha.

Friday we did more of a schooling ride. Worked on whoa off my seat, had to do quite a few one rein stops till he got it, and we worked on walk to canter transitions! That was so much fun. I can tell hes getting in such better shape when he leaps into the canter. 


















Today....oh man today was an adventure. Planned on riding 6-7miles, be out for like 3 hrs..We have a few nice grazing spots where I always let him take a snack break since we have no grass at the barn. Well that turned into a 10.6 mile 4 1/2 hr ride.









Starts out like any 'ol normal ride, then a couple rides up behind me and Dexter HAS to stop to say hi. So then we're stuck following behind them for a little ways, which was just awkward. I felt like such a third wheel intruder on their little date. Trail finally split and they went right so I went left (which is the way I wanted to go so YAY). Followed it along to our grass spot. Hang out for a few minutes, start going again...Then I notice something that looked black and white a little further ahead through the trees. Started thinking to myself...wth is that a cow?! Then BAM two great danes hop out from behind the tree! Luckily they were leashed so their owner quickly got them under control. Dexter did his little jump but then calmed back down. We passed them and I let him graze a little more before heading off.

So we're back on the trail, hes going fine...then all of a sudden he slams on the breaks and hits reverse! I was like wth! Pulled him in to a one rein stop, then made him just stop and stare at the path ahead. I couldn't see ANYTHING bad, after maybe 30 seconds he willingly went forward. NO idea what that was all about!

Got a little drink....he decided it would be more fun to get the water on the other side of the tree branches though rather then the nice big open spot.









We get to another fork, I decide to go left, down a trail I've only been once MONTHS ago with some other people. Been meaning to go back down it but never have! So that was fun to explore, nothing exciting happened. 









We got back from our little exploration to our main trail to start heading home. Well our shortcut back is closed for trail maintenance. I was like hmm I wonder if I can just squeeze past the barricade so I can get back sooner (bf wanted me to get home for dinner!). I decided it just wasn't possible.









So we head up the other trail that heads to the big road, that you cross to get to the other set of trails by the river to get home. I was like hm I could just ride along the main road home...be home in 20 or so...Well it was super busy because of memorial day so I decided I'd take the safer route. While following path to get to road, found a friend 


















She didn't hang long, so we got back on the move too. We get across the road because a very nice person stopped to hold up traffic so I could cross  Going along, and I see a sign that says "service road", Its right after where I would normally turn to go down by river and back to house...I thought hm maybe this is a short cut? So I decide to take it. BAD IDEA! We ended up in the middle of the woods, through unmarked trails, following along what I HOPED were trails...Jumped through a few ditches, walked over downed trees, was just terrible. I LOVE my horse for handling it so well, I think he actually really enjoyed it lol! So we FINALLY make it out to some picnic tables...so I'm like awesome we got to the other side! Then I realize...no, where actually right back where we STARTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FML.

So we went down the CORRECT trail. All was well, I knew where we were going, was just going to be home SO late. So we're coming up on a little fishing spot. Bunch of guys are over there, they hadn't seen me yet...Well one walks away from the group and starts heading to a bush, still not realizing I'm there...and pulls out his you no what and starts going! I was like OH GOD LOOK AWAY! Then he noticed me and ran! All his friends started laughing, we tried to pass as quickly as possible lol! That was so awkward.

Well after that, the rest of the ride was uneventful. We made it home, Dexter was dripping sweat under the saddle haha. Gave him some alfalfa cubes for doing so well after getting him all hosed off and cleaned up. He was a happy pony. So was a very eventual ride, but ended well 

LOL Sorry for the longgggggest post, don't have many horsey friends IRL so I had to share my crazy adventure today.


----------



## QOS

Roadyy you are a good egg!

Amy - I hope you are getting better!!! Hang in there chickie!

Oreo - wow wee that was quiet an adventure!! Your poor dad!!! Hope his nose is better soon.

Nancy - I can't wait to see cave pictures.

Evilamc - ahahahahahahahaaha how much you want to make a bet he checks a little more carefully the next time he hears nature calling?

Foxtail - hope y'all find the perfect place. 

I have gone out and worked with Biscuit every day. OMG he is a mess. He gets int he arena and wants to immediately start walking. His attitude is "I know how to do this..yeah yeah yeah...ok. I am done". Ummm. No. He acts somewhat spooky like I am going to hurt him. Dang. I have had him 3.5 years. You would think he would know he isn't going to be hurt by me.

My grandson went to the barn with us yesterday and was thrilled to get to walk Sarge up to the arena. Sarge is so well behaved you can trust him to do exactly what is asked of him even with a kid leading him that doesn't know schmatz about horses. I put my helmet on him and Barry walked him around on Sarge. 

My cousin and I rode this morning. Jamie shut Biscuit in his corral to feed him. I arrived shortly after he had been fed. I had trouble getting the B'up on the hitch this morning and Biscuit was a little anxious and gave me a little problem catching him. Acting like he is nervous.

Got to the park and I was tacking him up and he kept spooking when I would move around. My cousin said "bring him over near Elan" and "what the heck is wrong with him? He is spooking and acting like a goober". Once I was on him he was just fine. I told her it seems like the more I work with him the more nervous/jumpy he is. I took him out at his pasture today and walked him out like I have been doing and made him work on the end of his lead rope. When I went to turn him loose, normally he will stand there and I will take the halter off and on. When I went to put it back on he threw up his head and took off. Gaaaa....instead of him being better he is a toot. We rode twice today around the woods so about 4.3 miles. Still haven't found my dang Garmin that my granddaughter misplaced!

I did find a bite mark on Sarge just in front of his sheath yesterday and a little tick. I do think perhaps his reaction was caused by bugs. He still has two large walnut sized swellings in front of his sheath. I can see big vessels running in that area so I don't know if one of the stings directly hit into his bloodstream or what. Who knows?


----------



## Atomicodyssey

LOL evilamc that sounds like quite an entertaining ride! You never know what you'll encounter on the trail. Too bad you aren't closer because I need a riding pal.

I actually HAVE found a place to move to! I'm glad you asked because I'm having doubts and I need outside opinions. Ok so one place I looked at is literally sand, no pasture. It's 200 a month if I feed some days and maintain the paddock. 250 if I don't want to do those things, and I buy all my feed and hay. Plus side to this barn is there is a lot of active riders there and many are around my age. Now I don't care how old or young you are I'll ride with anyone and most of my best riding buddies have been my parents age. But it would be nice to make friends that are on the same level in life as me. Or really friends period as I sadly have none! The second place was very nearly sand lot status. It's someone's house and is not very well kept, there's one other boarder and not sure how often she rides but I don't think the owner rides much. Plus sides are it's insanely close to the trails (I may add all places I looked are a short distance to the park) 350 full board (I pay a little more than that right now) and the horses have 24/7 turn out. The third place I looked at has a BEAUTIFUL barn, a sand arena, round pen, and grass in the paddocks. The people are so nice too! BUT the whole place is being renovated and won't be ready for anyone til August. This place charges 250 and I provide feed.

So the most recent place I visited is three acres, nice grass and 24/7 turn out. They want 150 and will do the daily feedings but I of course provide it. The people live there and are also nice. The down sides are they are pretty new to horses and don't know much. They have an electric gate and I haven't heard yet if they would give me a clicker... Otherwise I have to call them every time I come out and leave, plus it'd be a pain for when I go on trail rides. The only other horse is a mini so I have zero ridin buddy potentials. The house is not separated from the horses, it's well kept but I still have my worries. 

There is a trail riding group in the area that I suppose I could join and make friends that way. There are a number of barns close by that I could easily meet up with people to go ride. The fourth option is my best (and cheapest) but I'm just not feeling excited like I should.


----------



## Roux

*Evil -* I am **** that is sooo funny, actually your whole post had me laughing. :lol:

We had a great weekend! Thunderstorms rolled in so the temperature was cool both days and no wind. 
I wasn't sure we were going to be able to ride Saturday because it was raining all day but it cleared up about 3.30 so we decided to give it a try. We had a fairly calm ride with two exceptions.

The first was my fault. My left knee was getting a little twinge in it so I dropped my stirrups and was stretching my legs and Roux must have thought I was about to kick him in the face because he looked back at me right as I moved my boot forward - over reacted then bucked twice (almost kicking Gus in the face) then farted, scared himself and started all again. I was laughing hysterically - I stayed on though! My poor mom didn't know what to think.

Then on the way back we were on the flood control (large ditch bank basically) and out of the blue a heard of 30 cows bolted out of the bosque onto the flood-control, down the embankment, through the water and up the other side and then into an orchard! My mom and I were both like what the heck is going on?!!! Not one second after the last calf had made it across half a dozen coyotes came blasting out too. They were mad, they were yelping howling barking it was crazy! I kind of thought that it was over so we kept going but not long after the whole herd stampeded again. They were flying through the orchard knocking down fences then they came back across the ditch and back into the bosque. The had some really small calves with them too. It was insane to see a herd that large running stampeding through peoples yards. We were stunned!









*Saturday: 8.98 miles*

Today we went out in the morning. We had a very good ride and uneventful. My mom is gaining a ton of confidence and she wanted to practice trotting and loping a bunch so we did! How to you get someone to stop giggling when loping?!? 
*Sunday: 11.16 miles




























*Thought it was really interesting how this tree grew through the jetty-jack. 
*


















Total for the weekend: 20.14 miles! *This is the most my mom has done, she was dog tired at the end of it all but she had a blast! 
*275.27 Miles Total
*


----------



## evilamc

Aw Roux your mom looks so happy! Thats so funny that he freaked out over you stretching then his fart spooked him more, glad you stayed on 

QQS, do you give Biscuit any magnesium in his diet? Maybe the forage/grain you give him doesn't have much and you working him more is making him burn up his supply faster and getting him all spooky like that? You should check out the supplement magrestore, I give it to Dexter, I could totally see a difference. My BO actually started giving it to her horses to per my suggestion and her crazy 18h WB that no one could handle, is now a big teddy bear that follows everyone around and doesnt spook at his own shadow.

Atomic, thats quite a toss up about boarding  Maybe try the first place till August, if if doesn't work out go to the 3rd? The 2nd and 4th just don't sound good for you. Being in just a sand lot sucks but as long as he gets enough hay and you can graze him on trails some like I do he'll be happy  I think Dexter looks forward to trail rides because he knows he'll get some grass lol! I'm highly considering moving, only problem is my only option is the large barn down the road. Has about 30 horses, that go out in one herd...In the summer they get 24/7 turnout unless bad weather, in the winter they are only out during the day and in from 4 or 6 pm (whaever time they get brought in) tll 8 am!!!!!!! Dexter would go NUTs. He hates being stalled, and because of his lymes I hate him to be stalled and have to stand still for that long, its terrible for him. I've talked to some of their boarders and they said its great there, everyone I've met is super nice...They said I should try talking to the owner to see if she would work with me on giving me full turnout...Sucks because its 525/month though  I already pay 425 now...and just get a 3/4 acre dirt lot that he shares with like 3-4 other horses, a round bale (that sometimes they forget to replace it for a day or two so my horse starves, I really get on them about that now). I dunno it freaking SUCKS but anywhere else with decent field board is 45 min away, farther with city traffic after work  I need to move him but theres no where to go.


----------



## Celeste

My daughter came over to ride yesterday. DIL joined us. We rode *3.5 miles*. The horseflies were extremely annoying and it was hot. We ended up getting caught in the dark. It was amazing to see that the horseflies totally disappeared at dark. I guess I should get some headlights for my horse and ride in the dark. We saw a couple of deer, but when I tried to take pictures, my horse wiggled too much, the deer ran off, and all I got was a blur. 

*Total 131.81
*


----------



## Rob55

Hi all really enjoying this thread.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree

Denise, you may want to do the tail test on Biscuit....have someone lead him while you walk beside him holding his tail. Get him going pretty good at a walk, then pull his tail hard to see if he resists. If he nearly knocks you down falling on you, he may have EPM. Tootsie had been showing at carriage shows for 2 solid years when she was suddenly afraid of anything behind her. I was treating one horse for EPM, so I treated her to, and after that, she was fine. 
Before I treated her, the gate blew shut behind her, and she RAN 4 miles down the road fully harnessed. My neighbor put her in his trailer(she stopped in his yard) and brought her home. 

Evilamc, the chickens were my friend's...he raises about 200 a year, and does some pigs and lambs for meat, too. I get my raw milk from him. 

Nancy


----------



## gunslinger

We got a couple of rides in over the Memorial day weekend.....rode Dry Creek GA on Saturday....the parking lot was full! I've never seen that many people there.....we had a group of 7 ourselves...

Rode White Oak Mountain today.....kind of an adventure in a couple of ways......I heard this buzz....then had this rattlesnake shoot out from under Miss Lacy....we were on this old logging road and this one was truly a snake in the grass....stealth mode on........not a real big one but around 3 feet I'd guess.....I'm not sure Miss Lacy even saw it, or at least she wasn't the least bit concerned....I'm pretty sure it could have bitten her had it wanted too....and because it didn't....I let it live.........then the deer flys came......wow.....even with Miss Lacy's fly mask on they still aggravated the fool out of her....

So, 18 miles and change over the two rides...now at 132.6 miles for the year...for the record, we were at 216 this time in 2013.....and 108 in 2012...

It's hot here in Tennessee now...not sure how much riding we'll be doing during the hot weather but to get back on track I'll need to ride some in the heat of the summer.

Rattlesnakes are a bit unnerving.......and I'd hate to get me or Miss Lacy bit.


----------



## evilamc

So we took the dogs and horse to the park today for a family picnic. Yeah we're weird. I just wanted to get Dexter out to practice trailering and stuff.




























Then I was given a giant penguin...









Follower by


















Dexter approving
So we had a nice picnic, he proposed, I said yes, I should of said no though to be mean 

Ticks are out FULL FORCE THOUGH, so that kinda ruined the time, so we packed up and left. Got home and pulled probably 150-200 ticks off Dexter and the two dogs


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

*evilamc: * CONGRATULATIONS!!! I am so happy for your family! And by the way, we take our horses everywhere with us. Mother's Day picnic, helping out at MIL's new house, SIL's, friends in Eastern Oregon. Everyone asks, are you really going to bring the horses too? Uh, yes! If I had a bigger trailer, I would bring our 2 donkeys also!

*gunslinger, * I am not afraid of snakes. I even like them and have brought 2 Bull snakes home to release on my property. But rattlesnakes do SCARE me! The only reason I take a gun when I ride, really. So glad Miss Lacy is okay.

*greentree,* we used to raise about 150 chickens a year when I was a kid. I have done it all to butcher chickens. The only part I like was the eating them later part, LOL.

*Roux,* your mom looks like a really neat lady to spend time with, and so happy! I am glad she is building her confidence with riding Gus. 

I hurt my back picking up a heavy metal gate that fell off the hinges. It just needed the bolts tightened and put back up, but it was just too heavy for one short old woman to put back on. And I attempted it not once, but twice, hurting my back both times. The dogs and horses are not understanding why riding times come and go, and we don't. 

So its been a long, quiet weekend, reading books and doing little projects that are more like winter projects than what I really need to do right now. But I am feeling better. I go back to my new school tomorrow and Wednesday to continue the planning for next year. I am so excited!


----------



## greentree

Y'all are SO cute!!! 

Evilamc, congratulations!!! We are all expecting invitations.....Denise will bring the cake.....I will bring a carriage....

FoxtailRanch, I cannot slit their throats, but I don't mind doing anything else. 

I only got to ground drive the fillies all weekend....DH is working on rebuilding the greenhouse, and he left the drill on the ladder while he went down to get something, and then when he went to climb back up, the ladder moved and the drill fell on his head! Luckily, he was wearing a cap, but he was bleeding pretty good. It stopped pretty quickly, but he has a headache.... I felt bad about running off without him. (good wife points) 

I have been south to the Mennonite harness maker's today, and north to the Amish harness maker's.....obviously not driving a buggy, lol! I got work collars for the filly team to be able to drive the forecart with the pole. If you don't ever hear from me again after next week, you all will know I was not successful at hitching them. 

Nancy


----------



## Atomicodyssey

gunslinger, kudos to you for not killing the snake although I bet it was a hairy experience! I've always loved reptiles and held an appreciation for their beauty. I've ran into rattlers a couple times and think they are beyond gorgeous, however deserving of the utmost respect. It bothers me when people kill snakes just because it is a snake, if its not bothering you why? 

evilamc, girl you are way braver than I getting married and all that LOL congratulations! Cute picnic, it is good experience to take your horse everywhere you can. I did that with my dog since she was a pup and people always exclaim how well behaved she is in public situations. Well duh... I think if I were like many peoples dogs who only leave the house to go the vet, I'd probably freak out too!

I decided I'm going to go with the 3 acre pasture place, my fourth option. No grass is just kind of a deal killer for me, and while they aren't knowledgable they are definitely willing to learn and are very nice. If it doesn't work out, I can always move somewhere else and just stay there temporarily.


----------



## evilamc

Thanks everyone  I would LOVE a cake from Denise, they're amazingggg! Think you can bring the ponies and cart on a cruise boat? I don't think I want an actual wedding wedding, but just get married on an island on a cruise lol! So do I send out "Don't save the date" cards? LOL Your poor DH! Hope he heals up quickly. If I ever come out to KY you're teaching me how to drive.

Foxtail I hope your back feels better! Have you ever tried back on track products? I know they're primarily for horses but I actually have the human back brace they make and I love it. It really does help me

Atomic, just go over the important stuff with them, like to call you if they see lots of blood, or colic symptoms, it will probably be fine  No grass does suck.


----------



## Roadyy

AnitaAnne said:


> Roadyy: Isn't the longer daylight hours great? You are about to pass my miles :-( I'm holding at 71.5 right now...
> 
> The horses are looking good, and are those rubber mats on the aisle of your barn?? Nice!


Yes ma'am, loving the longer light in the evenings. Those are 3/4" thick rubber mats that were given to me me. He had them in his shop and they were really getting in the way of his welding area and he knew I was looking for some for the barn.



Foxtail Ranch said:


> *Roadyy*, you rode three horses in a row? You are a stud! I have three to ride, but I rarely ride all of them in one day. What kind of saddle do you have, btw? It looks like the kind I would want.


I did ride all three in a 24 hour period, but not in the same day. I rode Doc(Amber's horse) Friday evening after work then Little Man Saturday morning before switching over to Trusty to finish out the mileage.
I thought it was a Circle Y, but got to looking for the tag and serial to discover it isn't. I called my ex SIL that I got it from and he explained he had it custom made by a local leatherman who only then had been doing it for 2 years on his own so no tag. It is a great sit and I don't get the least bit sore til around the 4 hour mark, but that has a lot to do with me just getting back into longer rides. It is also a size too big for me at 17". I am looking for a 16" Ranch saddle to swap it for.



evilamc said:


> Roadyy...I can't believe you ride all 3 in one day! Your crazy!
> 
> Foxtail, cute pic of April! Dexter always does better in consistent work too, your crazy galloping around bareback lol! Luna is so cute! What is she? Hope she feels better soon  thats cute that she follows along on your rides.
> 
> I will try to get some video of me riding Trusty Bareback with a little trotting and maybe even some Canter to boot. His canter is a lot easier to ride than his trot..Especially bb.
> 
> Friday I rode ~6 miles and today I rode 10.63! 144.3 total!
> 
> Got my phone fixed so gps works again, YAY! Got the pack of replacement screw for it yesterday, so when I got home from work I took my iphone apart and replaced the missing screw, put it back together, and gps signal was instantly back! Crazy that 1 little teeny tiny missing screw causes so much trouble. Pretty proud of myself though, I can officially say I repaired my own iphone haha.
> 
> 
> Glad you are back to tracking your mileage correctly. I know that can get aggravating.
> 
> 
> LOL Sorry for the longgggggest post, don't have many horsey friends IRL so I had to share my crazy adventure today.



Even though I shortened it I read it all and glad you got home safe and had a great ride. I bet he did enjoy having the monotony of same old same old trail riding broken up with fell trees and the such.



I just wanted to take myself off the pedastal.lol I rode Doc Friday evening then Little Man and Trusty Saturday morning. :lol::lol:

I'll be back in a bit to update from Sunday and Monday. Glad to be back in the room with ya'll.


----------



## liltuktuk

Congrats Evilamc!

Saturday I got a 4 mile ride in. I ponied Maverick along and he was quite the pill. Amira started acting up half way through the ride and being quite annoying, walking with her butt angled out and pulling on the reins real hard. Finally I figured out it was because Maverick was nipping at her flanks. Little ******! :evil: Here I was getting mad at her, but then I finally caught him in the act. After that I was really proud of her, despite his antics she was being very diplomatic with him. Thought part of me wishes she had just let him have it so we could both enjoy the ride....but I appreciate her not going after him while I was on her back. I tried to get after him from on top of her, and he would stop for a few minutes, but then he'd forget and try again. *sigh* bey-beys....:lol:

Yesterday I did 3.5 miles...in half an hour...:shock::lol: It was hot, and unless you were creating your own breeze the bugs were really annoying. So we just trotted and cantered the entire time. Amira did great. No Maverick this time.:wink: *188 miles for the year so far!*

Oh, and un-horse related, but Sunday I went with my boyfriend to a local park and we hiked 5 miles with Sampson. We hadn't done this hike in over a year. Last time we did it was about a month after we had gotten him and he was overweight and out of shape and still hadn't had is nasal surgery so was full of infected snots and dead bone fragments (that's a story for another time). It was awesome to see how much easier the hike was for him. He had a blast chasing chipmunks and never had to stop for a rest. And I've decided he's part mountain goat. He went up and down some ravines that I thought for sure he was going to hurt himself doing. At one point he just splayed his legs out and slid down the hill on his belly. It was hysterical. :lol:


----------



## Roadyy

Evil, I meant to respond to your engagement in that quote and missed it with all my other responding. I apologize for that.

:clap::clap: CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!:clap::clap:

Nancy, let me know when you find out about Amber's reins. I can't wait to see what you came up with. Sounds like you had a great weekend.


Celeste, keep up the good riding ,hun. I'll be there as soon as I can.:lol:


Amy, I am trying to catch up to all who are just above me. We have rain coming in the rest of the week and through the weekend so I'm not sure what riding I will get in. I am thinking real hard about throwing on the rain pants and a poncho then riding Trusty bareback around to see how that goes. I need to get some video of that if I can.. Ya'll may just have to picture it like a kilt and trust me to be bareback if the poncho covers that area:lol:


----------



## phantomhorse13

So glad to see so many people are getting out and riding! So many gorgeous trails everyone has, def makes me wish there was such a thing as a teleporter.

Evil, congrats on the engagement!!!!



My holiday weekend was nothing like we had planned.. yet again mother nature's ideas didn't mesh well with ours!

On Saturday, DH and I drove north to the Finger Lakes of New York for an endurance ride. He was to ride George and I was to ride Tuesday, Gamer's half-sister who belongs to a friend (I rode her a couple times last season). We anticipated some slop after hearing via facebook that the area had gotten rain during the week.. but the reality was stunning.. ridecamp was, at best, a swamp. We left at 5am to get there first thing, in the hopes we could find a decent parking spot. We found basically the only high ground in camp and DH was able to get the trailer in and unhooked without having to take the truck totally off the road, though it still sunk in several inches.










Anybody who didn't get a spot by the road had to be pulled in by the tractor. I was helping with parking, so it was pretty amazing to watch 60+ rigs get towed. Thank goodness the tractor driver was fantastic!










The ground was so bad, DH decided to drop to the LD for fear of George being injured. I tried to talk the person I was riding for into that, but she was determined to do the whole distance. The friend I was riding for boots, which didn't bode well for traveling in such mud. Tuesday actually lost 2 boots before we even got out of camp!! 










My friend was camped beside a chestnut horse who was a total nutcase, spinning and screaming all night.. which got Tuesday all kinds of riled up before the ride even started. She was so agitated that DH had to hold her for me to get on, then he led us basically all the way to the start (we didn't even get on until everyone else in the race had left camp). Tuesday was like sitting on a bomb, she was so upset and excited. Lunar, who my friend was riding, was no better.. so much for a calming influence for the youngster!











The trail was either gravel road or horrendous mud, varying in depth from hoof-deep to literally hock deep. I didn't get many pictures or video, as I was having to deal with a hyper, distracted Tuesday who alternated between wanting to turn around and run for camp or bolt forward at the sight of horses in front of her. 










The views were amazing though. And I have never been so happy to see a gravel road.
















Tuesday lost a boot 3 diff times due to the mud, and each time getting off to put it back on got harder and harder. The 3rd time, I was about to dismount in an open, seemingly-empty field when the front runners suddenly appeared galloping basically head-on at us down the road beside the field we were in. Tuesday lost her mind and was rearing and spinning and trying to bolt. I had to crash her into the side of Lunar long enough to jump off her and managed to stay on my feet and keep hold of the reins when I hit the ground. It was all I could do to aim her in the direction our trail was supposed to go and it took what felt like forever to get out of that field into the woods where she couldn't see the other horses any more.

Of course being in the woods meant the mud was knee-deep, so that was even more fun in terms of getting the boot back on. After several attempts to remount, I just gave up and led her down the trail, but I was having trouble staying on my feet - if I hadn't been wearing tight half chaps, my sneakers would have been long gone. Finally got to a spot I was able to put her head into a grove of trees with Lunar blocking her from backing up, so got back on and flailed down the rest of the hill.

At the bottom, we floundered out onto a gravel road (have I mentioned how much I LOVE a gravel road now?!). Amazingly, all of Tuesday's boots were still on.. but both of Lunar's back boots had failed - they were literally in pieces. My friend only had a single spare, so after a bit of debate, we decided we were done for the day. No point in riding Lunar until he was lame (as we were only 9 miles into the 55 miles) and my fun meter had long since run out. We led the horses to the next checkpoint, rider-optioned (meaning we quit because WE had a problem), and got a trailer-ride back to camp.

While waiting for the trailer, I called DH and told him to NOT even start the LD with George. He and another friend (the one I rode for at foxcatcher in april) pulled themselves before the ride even started. I don't have final numbers yet, but I think over half the people in the rides either rider-optioned during the first loop or had horses come up lame and didn't finish. there were also a record number of lost shoes, to the point that both farriers could not keep up. Such a shame as the trails would have been spectacular if they were dry.

DH and I packed up that day and came home, as no point in making George stand in a muddy pen another night. I can only imagine George's confusion! But coming home early meant we were able to get both boys out on a nice training ride yesterday, taking advantage of perfect weather (low 80s, sunny, light breeze) and mostly-dry trails!

The hay is growing like mad. Its hard to see in this picture, but the grass is up over the level of our stirrups!











2014 mileage
...
05/25/14 tuesday 9.16 miles 5.3 mph 427.01 total miles
05/26/14 sultan 13.42 miles 6.8 mph *440.43 total miles*


----------



## QOS

Evilamc - congratulations on the engagement!!! So excited for you. LOL come to Texas for the cruise...I'll bring you a little cake to take with you. I live 83 miles from the cruise dock in Galveston. Biscuit is fed Safe Choice so I will check out the magnisium. Biscuit was very roughly treated before I got him and was very head shy. It took forever to get him out of that and well, he is not totally un-headshy even at the best of times.

Dawn - good gracious - that sounds like the one and only endurance ride I went on. ahhaahahah I was walking Biscuit in water up to my knees while sinking in mud with a horse that was going bananas. Glad you opted out before injury to you or the horse!

Nancy, I don't think Biscuit has EPM - he was extremely afraid of anything touching his backend unexpectly when I got him. As I had said - he was roughly (and I am being kind here) treated by those kind of cowboys that jump on and beat a horse into submission at their "rodeos"...the kind with shanks a footlong and yanking as they go. He doesn't mind if you walk behind him EVER. It is more like when I took my jacket off one day and the arm dropped down his side and he scooted up so fast he almost unseated me. That is when I first got him. He still is a little leary of anything "getting him from behind". 

He was absolutely fine yesterday - came in from the pasture to his little corral under his own steam - sweet as he can be. LOL that is why we say he is 95% perfect 5% bipolar. And he is way too smart for his own good.

Dang, Gunslinger - a rattlesnake is not something I want to tangle with. I saw a young horse when I was looking to get a horse that had been snakebit on the fetlock. OMG her poor leg looked so pitiful. Glad you weren't in need of a vet for that!

Roux - sounds like y'all had a great time other than the little unexpected rodeo!!! LOL that is hilarious that he scared himself. Horses are so freaking funny.

Atomicodyssey - I hope that works out for you! Grass is something I want my horses on too. My boys are in 24/7 turnout with a shelter. I like that!

Littletuktuk - Maverick is a little pill - but dang...when you are that cute you get away with just a little more!

I spoke to my vet earlier this morning about Sarge's allergic reaction. I told him about the two little lumps in front of his sheath. He seems to think it was bug bites and not the OFF that did this to Sarge. He said generally by the next day all effects are gone even without meds. I am going to take Dex with me now just to be on the safe side. The lumps on Sarge are now about the size of walnuts - poor baby. 

Here is my grandson on Sarge Saturday...and just for fun...Princess Eva (her name is Ava - she calls herself something a little more like Eva) playing baseball yesterday. I grilled hotdogs, made Barry's grandmother's hotdog chili recipe and had my niece and her family over along with mine for Memorial Day. They were all flinging water ballons with my son's Sling King that can shoot a water ballon several hundred yards. We all had a great time.


----------



## kbg7506

Unfortunately, due to my last year in college and a full time job, since purchasing my horse 8 months ago, I hadn't had the opportunity to get out on the trails. This past Sunday was our first adventure together. I was horribly nervous and dealing with a lot of anxiety that was put into place by a bad experience but this ride could not have been better. My mare was awesome, even though I was a nervous mess in the beginning. After I finally relaxed, I started getting more comfortable and confidence which made the ride a billion times better. It took us about 6 hours but we managed to log about 14 miles. These miles even include some minimal obstacles (river crossing, log jumping and some steep hills) which didn't totally intimidate me. Overall, even though it wasn't as far as some people go, it was an amazing and accomplishing ride for me. I don't have many people to share this with so I'm glad there is a forum like this where people can relate!


----------



## Roadyy

I haven't even hit a 14 mile ride in one sitting yet. The closest I got was 12.79 miles a couple weekends ago.

I'm glad you were able to relax and enjoy all things from the saddle. Hope you don't have to go so long before riding again. I would be worried about hurting the horse with such a long ride after being out of it for 8 months. Even riding mine 2-5 miles consistently I still had that thought in the back of my head on that long ride.


----------



## liltuktuk

Phantom- That sucks!

I no longer feel bad about not making it to that ride. It was supposed to be my first Endurance race ever. Really glad I chose to opt out and wait for a later one.

Amira seems to think mud means go faster and flail your legs all over. I would have had a very tired horse by the end of that race. :shock:


----------



## evilamc

Poor Amira getting picked on by the babyyyy. Maverick just likes to make things more fun  

QQS, there are some cruises leaving out of Texas that I did look at! Just not sure what the flight would cost  Ha my mom agreed to pay though if I allow her to come along. Point of a cruise wedding was so I didn't have to invite and entertain a bunch of people but if shes paying she can come!

PH that sounds like quite the ride...glad you came out ok! I can't believe they still hold the events when the grounds that crappy, just seems like it could be such a liability to the horses and riders. Hopefully your next one will be better.

kbg, I'm glad your first ride out turned out so well! Thats quite the distance to start with too! Hope you have many more like it to help build your confidence back up 

Roadyy, you may not have 1 big long ride but all your short little rides sure are adding up!


----------



## Roadyy

I am looking to get a little closer to Amy and Celeste this afternoon with my sunburned shoulders and all. lol I have been pondering going bareback with Trusty this evening and see about getting some video of us in a lope/canter if he is willing. Bareback cantering should add bonus miles to a guys numbers, right? hahaha

Just make sure mom is booked on the other side of the ship.lol


----------



## phantomhorse13

liltuktuk said:


> Phantom- That sucks!
> 
> I no longer feel bad about not making it to that ride. It was supposed to be my first Endurance race ever. Really glad I chose to opt out and wait for a later one.
> 
> Amira seems to think mud means go faster and flail your legs all over. I would have had a very tired horse by the end of that race. :shock:



Do NOT feel bad.. feel thankful!! I really hope the other newbies who were there don't get turned off the sport because of that experience.

Aim for Shut Up and Ride in October.. that is a good one and not too far for you.


----------



## Atomicodyssey

I saddled up pretty late today but I HAD to get a ride in. I've only ridden twice in a week counting today! No bueno! I got on the horse **** near 8 o clock, we started on down the road and did a 4.74 mile loop at an average speed of 5.3 mph. At one point it says we did nearly 37 mph but I have no idea how that happened. Maybe it glitched when Bandit decided he didn't want to turn... so we turned many times whilst trotting through some nice brush! He decided listening and walking was a better idea after that. It was cool compared to the rest of the day but no breeze, we trotted more than we usually do but did a shorter distance than if we walk more. Thankfully no pigs jumped out at us and it was a pretty successful, uneventful ride.

He doesn't rate well but is getting better. He also doesn't travel straight but near the end he relaxed more and wasn't so bendy, and even started stretching and rounding his back. He walked nicely on the way in. 

We are now up to 26.85 miles. Season starts back up in September and I plan on going to the first ride and entering the 25 miler. We have a lot of work to do but I'm confident we can do it!


----------



## AnitaAnne

It sounds like everyone got some good riding in this past weekend! I am so jealous it is killing me to be not riding, but since just getting up and down from a chair is still challenging, I best wait. Plus I can’t imagine trying to explain to all my non-horsey co-workers why I got back on my horse, especially if he decides to toss me again! hahahhaha
*Oreo’s Girl:* I do not regret missing all the rain, but I do wish I could have ridden with you and your dad. (tell him I have a folding table he could picnic on) 
It looks like you had some good rides in spite of all the issues, hope you dad’s nose is recovering, and your leg too. The horses all look so pretty! Do you think you’ll ever go back to KC or one of the other places you visited? 
*Foxtail:* I am amazed to here you ride bareback! How do you stay on going up and down the mountains? Very impressive! April is a real beauty too. Poor Luna! I hope her little paw is better. How do you take the horses with you on visits? 
*Evil:* what a great story teller you are! Very entertaining ride and so funny you caught that boy..um red-handed…hahahaha
*Atom:* I think you are making a good choice, and if it doesn’t work out, at least you saved a little $$ and already have other options if it doesn’t work out. So glad you are getting some good riding in before your move. Sounds like your boy is made for Dressage, take some video of that canter, it sounds awesome! 
*Roux:* you have the most interesting rides! Cows gone wild, yelping coyotes, toddlers fishing, and now a tooting rodeo! Your mom is looking so happy! My Becca laughs every time she canters too, she nearly falls off sometimes she is laughing so hard.
*Gunslinger:* so glad to hear no-one in your group, horse or human, was bit by that rattlesnake. I heard that the anti-venom doesn’t work on people that have been exposed to horses a lot, but I have no idea if there is any truth to that. Anyone else ever heard that? 
*Greentree:* I never killed a chicken but heard tales from my mom about it on a regular basis. I think her stories turned me off chickens altogether! Please post picture of the caves, I haven’t been to Mammoth Cave since I was 8yrs old, but I remember it as huge and am wanting to return on a camping trip. 
*PH13:* wow, that sounds like a horrible ride. I can’t imagine staying at a ride that wet and soggy. I feel sorry for the ride manager and volunteers, how difficult to put all that time and effort into a ride and then lose so many riders. 
*Welcome* to all the new folks posting their rides n miles! Keep those pictures coming too! 
Liltuktuk: so funny Maveric being the bad boy and nipping poor Amira! No wonder she gets jumpy at times…
*Evil:* love the penguin and the bling!! A really BIG congratulations to you both! How sweet that your whole furry family was there for the big moment. Definitely you need a cake from Denise! Have you picked a day yet? So exciting!!


----------



## Painted Horse

Got a couple of rides in over the week. 

Dogs cooling off in a mountain pond


Storm clouds building over the mountain


We are about 9000 foot. Still some snow that has not melted yet.


Turned to a hail storm and we quickly found a tree to shelter under



Sunday and Monday I took a few of my extra horses over and met up with an old friend, He had all his grand kids up on a camp out and was glad to have a few extra horses


Lots of blowdown dead fall in the Uintas. Trail was tough to follow in places


Snow has not been gone long and grass was just getting up and starting to turn green 


And the Quakie trees are just starting to leaf out


----------



## Atomicodyssey

Thanks Anita! It's a farther drive but I am excited for all the new trails. My boy hasn't had any real "flat work" as he spent his younger life having the crap run out of him on barrels. He is not supple at all! Whenever we branch off to go on a new trail thats 90 degrees he'll turn his head but his body keeps going to original direction and he rushes. Not sure if its because he doesn't want to turn, or he physically isn't able to. Probably a bit of both! Usually his trot is pretty smooth but today we had some moments where suddenly this impulsion came out of NOWHERE and I briefly wondered if I was riding the NSH from my first endurance ride, LOL. I think him wanting to canter had a litttllleee bit to do with it...

I feel your pain. Don't tell my mother, but I bit the dust when I attempted my first endurance ride on previously mentioned NSH. Keep in mind I hadn't ridden regularly in seven years, and I decided it was a good idea to do a 30 mile race. My horse had the biggest, bounciest trot and his canter was marginally better. My ankles turned to jello and altogether gave me the bird and ditched town. I made it through the first 15 mile loop (with no ankles, I have no idea how) and not wanting to look like the rookie pansy I taped up my ankles and mounted up for ANOTHER 15 miles. Well I made it about a mile in, my horse decided some pine needles looked scary and zigged, I zagged, and slowly slid off to my demise. Of course I had to land on my bad elbow I've broken in two places previously (guess how) and in an ant pile no less. I decided to call it a day and after painfully picking myself up literally limped back into camp. I couldn't move for a WEEK and thankfully my mom only thought it was because I rode 15 miles in two hours, haha. I still can't straighten my elbow out all the way but its been otherwise non problematic.


----------



## liltuktuk

phantomhorse13 said:


> Do NOT feel bad.. feel thankful!! I really hope the other newbies who were there don't get turned off the sport because of that experience.
> 
> Aim for Shut Up and Ride in October.. that is a good one and not too far for you.


That's what I'm aiming for. My trimmer and his wife are hoping to do that one also and it'll be their first time too. My friend who'll I'll be going with has done the ride in Alleghany before (with my mare, she's her previous owner), so at least one of us will know what we're doing....

No riding for me yesterday. It was gorgeous out all day while I was at work and then right as I got to the barn it started pouring. :evil:

I did snap a few pictures of my ponies though.

Amira shoving her face full of hay.








Maverick chewing on things he's not supposed to.








Awww look, they can get a long and share. I think secretly Amira adores him but just puts on a show when I'm around.


----------



## Roadyy

PH, that is some beautiful pictures of the mountains and weather changes. Glad the grandkids got to enjoy riding via your horses and looks like the dogs enjoyed the trails too. I haven't had to deal with a lot of fell trees on the trails so far, but have run into less maintained trails that were questionable if we were in the right place.

Atom, I remember the first time I rode a new horse I got after going 12 years without consistent riding. I made it about 5 miles before admitting I would be better walking back rather than riding back. That was on the fancy saddle I let other people my size ride and now I ride the roping saddle I got off my ex SIL. I think I could have lasted in this saddle. 

Now he is getting back into riding and asked about buying it back. It was custom made for him and the horse he used to ride. His cousin is getting out of horses and has 2 16" ranch saddles he is going to bring out Saturday for me to try out and possibly swap for. He will deal with her on payment since he is getting two horses from her as well. I hope he does better with his horses this time than he did last time which led to me getting two of them and the third being released to rescue.

I did not get to ride last evening, but the guy who rode the weekend trail with me is coming out to ride with me after work today. I told him I would let him ride my horse,Little Man, while I ride Trusty bareback and in a halter.. 

Hope everyone is doing well and blessed with another day that was gifted them.


----------



## greentree

Roadyy, bareback AND in a halter??? People are going to mistaking you for Pat Parelli!! 

We never get anywhere near the cave at Mammoth Cave.....the horse trails are in the North side of the park, and the cave is on the South side. They don't want the horses falling in on a bunch of tourists, I guess!!


----------



## Roadyy

You're right. Maybe I should just ride free with no head gear or saddle. lol

As long as I stay close to Little Man then it will be ok, but if I try to go out alone without either and don't feed him first it might not end so well for me. He gets stubborn about wanting to go back to the barn if not fed first so we have a little conversation at the fork in the trail just behind off the property. After that he is fine the rest of the ride. I can ride Little Man bareback too, but would never give him complete freedom of direction in that scenario.. I haven't ridden Doc outside my back yard bareback since he is still needing top line. That was not comfy at all.


----------



## jmike

haven't kept up with this thread --- but decided to start keeping track of miles in my signature --- and i am only "guesstimating" miles


Saturday the 24th (DD and Gwe 5 miles each - Me and Dixie 10 miles each)

Got in about 2 hours today
DD rode Gwen and I rode Dixie

DD was having a blast --- she found Gwen's 3rd gear -- the Pace
Gwen has a nice 25-35 mph pace -- DD's hair was blowing back and she was grinning --- she really had a lot of fun 
In between pacing and talking up a storm, she would get off and pick blackberries

Dixie on the other hand was a complete butt
A couple times she would just try to get up and gallop to the near side of the pasture and several time she would try run away from the direction I pointed her head --- but wow -- it is doing amazing things for my balance --- as much as it was a huge pain to deal with her, I was really enjoying anticipating her moves and hanging on

I would turn her head left, she would run right, I would turn harder to the left and try to shut down her should --- no luck --- change direction to hard right - run in a tight circle -- let her out facing the direction I wanted to go 

At one point she decided she would stop going forward and would only go sideways --- so I kept her moving sideways and turning her head until her hindquarters engaged and we moved forward

Took her down a short trail -- and she made a sudden left through some tree's and back into the pasture --- so I decided it was hard work time

Walked her down a trail about 300 yards long that drops about 100 feet --- walked her nice and slow and whenever she tried to run into the brush or turn away from the path --- I turned her back and kicked her until we started forward again --- I wasn't going to let her turn around until I was ready

Got to the bottom and she tried to turn around -- I took her another 10-15 feet and turned her around --- then made her walk all the way back -- nice and slow --- she was huffing at the top

Back in to the pasture and she listened nicely --- I refused to get off until I got that cooperation --- worked on walk/trot/whoa --- if she didn't whoa when I said -- I backed her up a full 50 feet before walking back towards the gate --- rinse and repeat

All and all I was on Dixie for 2 hours and DD was on Gwen for an hour


----------



## jmike

Monday the 26th (5 miles each for me and Dixie)

Rode dixie today --- was nice to rde by myself and focus on what I was doing

Dixie was a completely different horse today -- there was once her twice she tried her crap on me --- but I got her straight -- actually used my spurs today -- it's been a while --- seems they work best when I press them while squeezing my leg --- I might have had to use them 3-4 times total

Left her friends running loose and they were running everywhere providing great distraction --- but, for the most part, I managed to keep dixies focus on me

I picked out 3 shade area's away from her "buddy sour area" --- those were our rest stops --- if she was bad -- we did mdeium circles 25 feet wide --- if she was good - we just went from one rest stop to another 

We walked, trotted, and trasitioned back and forth a lot --- transitions seem to be a good tool to maintain focus --- if she didn't stop when I said whoa -- or I got a walk to slow walk to stop type transition -- we backed up --- we backed up a lot --- once I decided she was goind to be good for this session - I starting working on my timing and lighter cues, and a better process of escalation ---

While backing up, I spent less and less time on the bit, and more time with verbal commands (because I am not familiar with seat cues backing up)

Trotting, I worked on a better seat, better control in the seat, and better leg cues in the seat (made sure to keep my spur off her while trotting, because I lack the control to use it in a precise manner)

Walking - I worked on the order of escalation I want --- seat cues, leg cues, neck reain, direct rein, spur-press

When done, I tied her up for 20 minutes to think about it, the worked on her food dominance with a half portion of feed ... it went well

All and all I think it was a great session --- would do it again


----------



## Roadyy

I ordered a black, blue and hunter green crocheted fly veils for the boys from Big Dee's this morning. I missed the sale they were having on them for $2.95 each and got them back at full price of $4.50 each. Can't remember who posted the link to that site, but I liked them the best. Will be glad when they get here so I can start using them.


jmike, glad you are making progress with them. Sounds like some serious workout to get Dixie to agree to doing things the easy way. I remember when Little Man was near that bad and glad he is as far as he is now.


----------



## jmike

Roadyy said:


> jmike, glad you are making progress with them. Sounds like some serious workout to get Dixie to agree to doing things the easy way. I remember when Little Man was near that bad and glad he is as far as he is now.


it is fun --- i am really enjoying the challenge


----------



## Roadyy

MN17, congratulations on the great news both day earlier out of school and moving up to stay with the kids next year. Maybe we will have the POTUS of his generation in your class.


----------



## Oreos Girl

Anita, I am not sure if we will go back to KC or not. I am more picky about the trails than the camping area. My favorite has been East Fork because there were lots of loops you could do out and we did very little backtracking the whole time we were there. KC, you have to ride out the orange trail to get to any other color. Faye Whittemore, had different circles that you didn't have to ride out one to get to another but some of their trails actually go through the pastures with animals in them. Not sure, but distance wise, that is a good place for my dad and I to meet up.


----------



## evilamc

Short ride today, I think he's ready for a chiro appointment so wanted to go easy on him  Of course right when I get on it starts to thunder and sprinkle...it never got too bad so I stayed on and walked him down the road to the big field we can ride in. Since I knew we were just hanging out in the field to ride I didn't boot him, he did great!

Did 3.2 miles, 147.5 for the year!





weee


















Grass came up to my boots! It was such a tease for him haha









"Please mother, may I have a bite?"

So I'm been having a lot of trouble with thrush in ONE foot. Been trying EVERYTHING...thrush bruster, thrush no more, durasole, that tomorrow cow stuff and eucalyptus oil mixed with betadine...So far the eucalyptus seems to be working best but I'm just having a hard time really getting rid of it. His paddock situation doesn't help. The horses hes out with are pigs and poop and pee right next to hay hut...hes a gentleman and walks over to the fenceline or a corner...so he ends up standing in their crap  I tried soaking it today in apple cider vinegar for about 15-20 minutes...hoping that may do the trick...any other suggestions?


----------



## Roadyy

Got in a great ride this afternoon with my friend from work. Both Little Man and Trusty did great with only one refusal at a water crossing so we had to back track to the road to get back to the barn. It was a nasty looking crossing. I got Doc across it from the other direction, but I could step across the water. After the storm water got to it from Monday it was more than 8' across.









































































Rode 6.26 miles today

Total 70.07 miles


----------



## liltuktuk

evilamc- I use No Thrush powder when possible... i.e. when its not too muddy out. But most of the time I've been using a water/apple cider vinegar/tea tree oil mixture. Seems to work pretty well. I just got some Eucalyptus oil to try instead of the tea tree oil as I heard it works better. If you boot him most of the time for rides (and you're riding in a dryer area) you could try treating his feet while he has his boots on. I'll throw some no thrush powder on Amira's feet and then her boots and go for a ride on the road. That way her feet get some treatment, and my expensive powder doesn't come off the second she steps in a mud puddle. :-x

Only got a short 2 mile ride in yesterday. Amira was being a pill because it was dinner time. Though she seems to think dinner time is anywhere from 3:00 pm to 7:00 pm. And Sampson kept taking off after chipmunks and then not coming back when called. :evil: Little ****** of a pup!

So Amira got to work on turn on the haunches, side passing, stopping, and rollbacks when we got to the barn while all her buddies watched. :lol: I knew she had gotten the message when after a really nice stop I got off and walked her back to the barn without holding the reins and she followed right at my shoulder without even looking at the grass along the driveway. And then she stood quietly while I took her bridle off and not until I gave her a pat on the neck and a push towards the grass did she go over to it. She can be a good girl when she wants to be. 

Rocking the mud socks.








Begging for dinner.








Telling the cat to bug off.


----------



## Roadyy

I went back and calculated the mileage for this month and I have pulled 44.5 miles just in May alone. Celeste, I figure I am about 60 some odd miles behind you now, but hear that hatchet chopping away at it dear.

Amy, how much longer are you looking at being down from your fall with Chivas? Hopefully not much longer and hope to ride together again soon.

Liltuktuk, I did a lot of that on the ride with Trusty as far as leg cues, stop with immediate backing, side passing, turning on haunches and changing gears. There were a few times we go so deep into the deer flies that we were having to gallop to keep them down to a minimum. That was fun ducking limbs and branches around corners, up and down small hills then through the tree lone to the road side.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today I have the day off.. I had great plans to get both boys out, and maybe Gamer too.. and its raining. Not monsooning, but enough to make the ground slippery. GRRRRRRRR.

Someone, please get out and ride some for me today as I am stuck inside cleaning the house.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Evil: try Listerine (cheepo Dollar tree kind) apply daily with squirt bottle or (my favorite) Absorbine Thrush remedy (works on goats too btw) no hoof scrubbing needed! 

Absorbine Hooflex Thrush Remedy - Statelinetack.com 

and put Absorbine Hooflex Conditioner on the outside of the hoof. 

Absorbine Hooflex Therapeutic Conditioner - Statelinetack.com

I swear by the Absorbine stuff. Works great everytime. Once the thrush or white line is gone, can use the stuff one a week as a preventative, but absolutely put it on after every rain. 

Roadyy: one mile more and we will be tied! :-(
I am much better, and hope to get some rides in this weekend, but we are going to stick around home base until I feel he is back to being my sweet horse. I have cut the Nutrena Safe Choice way back, and guess what? by the second day, that silly palomino mare and Drambuie were BOTH going in their stalls like they used to without me having to chase them down. 

They now only get 1/4 of their grain NSC, and the rest is either Dumor pellets (14%) or a combination of Dumor pellets and Alfalfa/Oat pellets.


----------



## Roadyy

Amy, I am very glad to hear that!!! Glad you are on the right track both with the horses and yourself. 

As for the mileage, Amber has a riding lesson this evening if the rain holds off. I will put in a ride myself even if it is just back to the power lines and back to get 2 miles on the books. 

Dawn, If the rain is pushed far enough back then I'll make a loop around the block that should merit around 4 miles and will take you along. 


I was looking at the picture of the GPS and see it has us logged as 33 mph for the fastest time. What is the fastest you have ridden your horse because I can't figure out how we were going that fast and neither ever got flat out running. I kept the GPS hanging in the open to keep satellite signal. Before there were times I tucked it behind the horn to look down at the screen and my body would block the signal. Not on that ride.


----------



## Atomicodyssey

The day before my GPS said I went 36.7 mph! That definitely didn't happen because we only trotted (ok, a few canter strides) so something went on. I feel it tracked the rest of the ride accurately however.

When I first started the app, sometimes it'll say it hasn't accessed satellite signal yet and if I want to continue. I'll usually wait but seeing as it was approaching 8 at night I didn't bother and went anyway. I don't know if that had an effect or maybe when Bandit decided to turn his head towards the trail we were supposed to go on, but keep the rest of his body going straight, which resulted in some rough trot work in the brush!


----------



## Roadyy

I have seen that happen when I lose signal and then travel a distance before it finds the satellites again and it thinks Capt. Kirk sent us into warp speed to cover the distance from signal loss to signal gained.lol

I know the average quarter horse can top speeds of up to 55mph according to research, and that would mean that the 33 mph isn't stretching things. I just didn't feel like I was doing 33 on his back. Albeit I spent a lot of that time dodging limbs and branches so the last thing on my mind was how much throttle I was giving my 1hp engine. hahaha


----------



## Celeste

The fastest that I have clocked my horse at is 26 MPH. It did seem really fast to me. I didn't really mean for her to go that fast. A typical easy canter tends to run about 12 MPH for me and for my friend's quarter horse.


----------



## Celeste

My son just spent the day building me a bridge! There is a creek that has squishy sides and if horses will cross it, they sink and get their legs stuck. This bridge will open up a beautiful trail on our property. Now if the horses will actually cross it..................


----------



## Roadyy

There are two spots on the property by the farm that need bridges built. I have the material to build them in my back yard and will start on them after the wiring for the fans in the stalls, repairing floors and repainting stalls in horse trailer. Then again non of that will be started til I decide not to ride for a week. Hmmm.

I was talking to the friend who rode with me yesterday about ripping the wood here at the house then hauling it down there to build bridges across the two ditches.

Celeste, can't wait to see picks of the new riding trails once you gain access via bridge.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Roadyy said:


> I was looking at the picture of the GPS and see it has us logged as 33 mph for the fastest time. What is the fastest you have ridden your horse because I can't figure out how we were going that fast and neither ever got flat out running.



I have clocked Dream at just under 38mph.. but we were most def running (tho I didn't have her quite flat out as a car came.. maybe next time!!).

If you were truly going 33 mph, you would know it!!


In general, walk is 0-4ish, trot is 5-13ish, canter is over 13 at least for the non-gainted horses I have ridden. Always some exceptions (like a morgan I know who can do a 17mph road trot :shock, but those are good guidelines.


I suspect your guess about captain kirk and the teleporter is pretty close.. gsp lost the signal and assumed you went super-fast to your next location!


----------



## Oreos Girl

Celeste, I may have to come out to ride with you. Both my horses cross bridges with no hesitation.


----------



## Roux

*Foxtail *- My mom is fantastic! We are very close  I hope your back feels better soon.

*AnitaAnne* - We have wild rides because we are in the Wild Wild West!

Today my mom and I were able to get in a short ride. It was crazy windy when we started and one of the horses who is our pasture buddy was in the barn recovering from minor surgery. So we had to leave the other one in the pasture alone and that dang horse was having a panic attack. That made Gus very reluctant to leave but my mom was able to work him through it. After that we had a good ride, rain is in the forecast for tomorrow. Here is a pic of the thunderhead rolling in.

*5.48 miles today 

275.27 Miles Total

*


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch

Furthest I went this year was just 10 miles in a day :S


----------



## Spotted Image

Well, I finally got miles in this year. We went to Hocking Hills over Memorial Day weekend and rode. Saturday I only got 8 Miles in as we had some majorly horse training momments. My mare hadn't been rode in so long we at a rodeo at first. Sunday we rode 20 miles, and Monday we rode 20 miles. I don't have photos up yet of the riding trip.


----------



## evilamc

Wow Spotted you racked up the miles in one weekend! Thats amazing!

Celeste I want to see pics of your new bridge! Thats great he built you one 

AHHH Guys I'm about to go crazy waiting for an email! Every day I look on craigslist/a horse classifieds site for boarding. I HATE my boarding situation, but no one else will do field board for me. Not sure if I can really consider what I have field board. Well tonight in my routine checking there was an ad for boarding on 5 acres! They only take 3 horses on the property, so Dex would have 5 acres with 2 other horses!!! Right now hes in like 3/4 acre dirt lot with 3 other horses! I HATE IT, they've even forgot to put out new round bales before so my horse has just sat out there starving. I just paid my board for the month but if I could scrounge up the money I'd almost be tempted to leave on the spot if I like the place! THIS IS GOING TO BE SO HARD WAITING TO HEAR BACK FROM THEM. Sounds so perfect for us. Fields, trails, no stalling only downside is no ring but we've ridden in the ring maybe 2-3x since Jan..


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

Spotted, those are some serious miles. 

Roux, you have the coolest area for riding. Your pictures make me jealous! 

Evilamc, I will be thinking positive thoughts for you! It sounds like a great place for you and Dex! I am such a big fan of natural horse care. My equines have 30 acres to run on, when the grass isn't so rich like it is now. That means I don't have to pick up manure all the time, or worry about their feed. They love it! We lease half of the acres to a family with cows, but the cows went home earlier this week. The horses and donkeys got access to the far half of the pasture and went nuts running around, sniffing and playing King of the Hill on the cows favorite areas. I love how they get plenty of exercise. I think it is so much healthier for them to be outside, in the field, as much as possible.

That being said, this is FOXTAIL RANCH and it is foxtail season. This is Millie's legs, caked with foxtails. I brush them out with a rubber brush. 















I rode Ella and Millie today for 4 miles. It was a good day, because Ella was really focused. She has low grade laminitis, so we have to keep her on a strict diet and also on a supplement. Here she is, with my bareback pad. She worked hard today and had an awesome attitude! We were working on her gaiting, and she is going further and further.

















I also rode Millie, our big 4 yo baby. We started off badly because I dropped the reins on my favorite bridle an Millie stepped on the reins and broke it in two places. Ughh! 

Once we started out, Millie did fantastic! She moved out nicely, had a good whoa, and had only a little bit of spooking. This is really great because today was her first ride on her own. I was very proud of her, and wanted to go further, but I didn't want to push too hard and then ruin our success. So we only went about a mile and a half. 

I was ready to saddle up April and go for 3 in row, but I got a call and had to leave for town. Oh well, maybe tomorrow.

While I was in town, I had two of our dogs in the truck waiting for me for 15 minutes. Somehow, Luna got hurt while I was gone, a big cut on her lip. So then I had to run poor Luna out to the vet for a couple of stitches. Here she is, after her stitches, dinner, pill and bath, resting in her favorite green pillow. I was trying to get a picture of her wound, but it is hard to see I guess.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Roux

Evil - Fingers crossed the new boarding situation works for you guys!

Foxtail - I hope your puppy gets better soon, I wonder how that happened. 

*** *** *** ***

We got in a few miles today!!!
Both horses were very good but it was hotter than heck so we went slowly until it cooled off.

Today's Ride: 7.41 Miles
*282.68 Miles Total*


----------



## Celeste

I may be getting a bit behind on posting because my computer is in the shop. I will try to get on DH's and check things some.


----------



## Oreos Girl

Evil, good luck on the pasture boarding. I can understand it being hard because you live in such an urban environment.

Heading out to Celeste's house in a few minutes to ride and work on getting the horses to cross her new bridges. Now watch Oreo to refuse it because I said he would cross it.


----------



## Roux

Oreo, every time I brag about my boys they act up!!! Lol

I am also heading out for a ride in a few. Hope everyone has a good weekend!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS

Love all the pictures!

Foxtail - sorry about that pup. Dang...horses and dogs can run up some vet bills that is for sure!

Evilamc, I hope that new boarding situation works out for you. I love that my horses are turned out 24/7. I wouldn't want them stuck up in a stall all day. 

Spotted - woo hooo!!! Those are some serious miles for me. Generally the most I rode was 15. Post surgery the most was about 11.5 miles. Working my way back up!!!

As for thrush - First I squirt or pour apple cider vinegar and let that sit. Then I mix Lotrimin (athlete's foot cream) and Triple Antibiotic (like Neosporin) and inject it into the thrush area and cover with Desitin to keep it where it needs to be. It has worked quiet well on Biscuit and Sarge's thrush. Ugh we have had so much rain the past two years. It was just drying up in the woods here and now we have had quiet a bit of rain this week.

Biscuit has a fungus that has returned on his withers that he had 2 years ago. Treating that and hoping it will clean up. Medicated shampoo and putting the topical cream the vet gave me. Also some of the Lotrimin. 

We have been doing ground work in the arena and working on that respect. He is doing well with that. He had his feet trimmed Wednesday with the barefoot trimmer. He took his toes back quiet a bit and Biscuit seemed a little ouchie yesterday. 

Hope all of that is cleared up and I can ride tomorrow! I took these pictures of his back and him yesterday.


----------



## Atomicodyssey

Woowee good luck evilamc!! Sounds like a great place, and they aren't overloading their pasture like many people do.

Well, today I finally moved Bandit! Yippee! Get this... I was going to move him to a private residence on three acres with a mini horse. Close to miles and miles of trails, it was nice because of that, he would have 24/7 turn out, and it was only $150. However their lack of knowledge, the horses not being separated from the house or the front gate, and needing to call them every time I came or left (electric gate) were major retractions. ANYWAY they knew I had to be out by the 1st, no negotiation. Well I get a text message yesterday (we were supposed to move today) saying how sorry she is but her dads in the hospital again and will probably be there all weekend so nobody was going to be home to take me in. Now I think it's a bunch of bologna, obviously if he is in it's not life threatening so why would there be NOBODY home all weekend? 

So a day before I have to move I suddenly have nowhere to go. So I call a place nearby where I'm at now that I avoided before because they were pricey ($300 for partial) but I didn't have much choice and called anyway. Well she now charges $225 which is the same price I pay now! And, she had space.

This place is SO nice. It makes my (now ex barn) look like a dump (which certain aspects kind of are). The main barn is so airy and always has a breeze, 14x14 stalls, everything is so clean and well kept. Nice grass paddocks, a graded arena, large hay shed, round pen, jump arena, wash racks, shavings... They even hold small shows there. Benjamin lives in the barn apartment and he is so good with the horses. They take care of your horses how YOU want; which you would think should go without saying but it is such a breath of relief for me!

So it gets better. It took me a half hour ride to get there, no trailer involved! He took everything in so well, very calm but alert. I hosed him down, then have him the tour. Put him in his stall with some hay to munch, he will be turned out at night. Maybe my black horse will look black again instead of dark brown!


----------



## Celeste

Oreo crossed the bridge, which gives us a 50 % success rate. The Psycho Princess is back ..............


----------



## AnitaAnne

Spotted: Welcome! That is a lot of miles in one weekend! Looking forward to seeing those pictures. 

Foxtail: Poor Luna, I hope she recovers soon. Your property is beautiful! I am drooling over the thought of 30 acres...

Evil: Sure hope the new place works out, it is hard to find good pasture board anywhere. I used to have a bunch of envelopes in the car with a message requesting to board my horse on their property. I would drive around and place the letters in mailboxes with pasture land. It worked too! 

Atom: so glad you are happy in the new place, it sounds wonderful!

Celeste: sorry psycho princess returned...keep trying to cross the bridge, she'll get it eventually. 

Denise: hope you have a great ride tomorrow, Biscuit is looking so handsome! 

I have some fabulous news...I carried Drambuie up to his new home today! :happydance:I sure hope it all works out!! 

I need to clean some stalls tomorrow then try getting up in the saddle. my left hip is still really sore, but hopefully I can sit on him without too much pain. 

Also, I purchased another used Fabtron on EBay yesterday. It is a 16", hopefully not too big for me & Chivas. If it is too big, I will send it down to Rick to try out. It was advertised as a one owner, and appears to be in good condition. It is the same style as my current one, just a bigger size. I have the Fabtron 7102 and this is a Fabtron 7106


----------



## Spotted Image

Since I had horse problems, I didn't ride nearly as much as I wanted. We normally ride all day, giving horses half hour to hour breaks, during the trails. We pack lunch and snacks. Since horses and riders was out of shape we didn't do as much riding. I also didn't get as much photos as normal because of the horse problems. Hopefully now she has a refresher course on her, I can start riding more. These trails are up and down mountains the whole, very little flat ground. We also drive over three hours to these trails. I'm hoping by next time I have a better camera by next time, as 90% of my photos didn't come out right. 
This is monday, our group of horses at another camp, where we take a break at. This is missing some horses and my horse is the third horse, you can see her peaking back. 

One of the waterfalls, we ride to.

Looking out from White Box Canyon while we are eating lunch

Heading into the canyon

My two horses tied the first morning. 

All tack up and ready to ride


----------



## Oreos Girl

Oreo and I enjoyed our ride. Well lets face it, I enjoyed the ride, Oreo would always vote to stay home and eat. I did have one happy dog that got to go along for the ride.

Celeste's GPS said 3.08 but doesn't give her a real reading until she connects it to the computer (that is in the shop), mine said 4.9 miles. We have no idea why so different.

Yes Oreo did go across the bridge, but only after 10 minutes of trying to evade it. I left my whipper in the trailer so I had to go get a stick. That made it much easier. Once he went over a couple of times, he was fine with it.

Celeste's new bridge.









Celeste fighting with Psycho









A turtle on the road









If I use my 4.9 miles, I am up to 125.7 miles for the year. Last years total was 126.1 so I am happy.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Yesterday I got a surprise get-out-of-work-early pass and flew home to enjoy the lovely weather. I wish we could keep this for all summer, as IMO 75, sunny, low humidity and a light breeze is perfect!!

Sultan and I had a brisk ride which barely had him breaking a sweat. He was a bit of a dope and was spooking at the wildflowers, of all things. Sometimes I would love to know what I going on in their heads! We passed a power company truck with an active generator and some kinda hissing hose (and 3 very startled men) and he couldn't have cared less.. but OMG a patch of dandelions. :shock:




















Got back with Sultan and got a call from my sister in law. She and another friend were going to be meeting for an after-dinner ride and wanted to know if I would join them. Like they needed to ask! 



















Rode home into the setting sun. What a view on the way!











Didn't ride today as I was stuck at work, but hope to get the boys out again tomorrow. Will be their last training ride before the Big One in a couple weeks.


2014 mileage
...
05/30/14 sultan 12.39 miles 8.4 mph 452.82 total miles
05/30/14 george 14.47 miles 4.6 mph *467.29 total miles*


----------



## Celeste

I had fun today. I just couldn't get a lot of cooperation. Oreo's girl, don't you remember that part of the ride where she was good? The last 5 minutes? 

At least she stood next to that down tree and let me remount.


----------



## Oreos Girl

She did stand for the tree and she was really good about having a dog along. Hey even Oreo was worried about a downed branch at the end of the ride.


----------



## Celeste

Freddie the dog had a great time. She was really cute!

I have pictures. I can't post them from here. Soon..........


----------



## evilamc

Beautifullllllll pics guys!!!!!! That turtle is so cute hiding.

Atomic thats great you got all moved! I'm kinda dreading packing everythign up to move...I have a giant like 250 lb tack box that my dad made for me...really hard to move! Then I have to decide if I want to take the run in shed my dad built for me that I paid for. BO was supposed to pay for half of it, then decided she didn't want to AFTER I paid for all the supplies.

QQS thats so weird the fungus on his withers, hope it clears up fast  Thats good that your working with him some though on respect!

PH thats awesome you got 2 rides in  Horses really do pick the silliest things to spook at sometimes. Its just like ........really? THAT?

FINALLY got an email back tonight, I emailed again after I hadn't heard from them all day LOL. Going by tomorrow to check the place out! Then if I like it, which I can't see why I wont...have to decide if I want to move rght away and basically pay a month of double board, or stick it out a little longer where I'm at


----------



## Roux

I was able to go for a longer ride today. My mom couldn't accompany me so it was just me and Roux. He was PERFECT the whole time. It was really wonderful. I wanted to get a little tan so I skimped on the sunscrean- and I BURNED soooooo bad... UGH! darn my vanity!! 

We did 16 miles exactly in 4 hours 16 min. I felt like Roux had much much more to give but it was about 95 degs out so I thought it was too hot to be pushing him to hard. I wanted to be at 5 miles per hour but we were closer to 4. Next time I will start earlier in the morning because I would really like to see how he does on a 20 miler at competition pace. 

I really wanted to break 300 miles total but since I could feel my skin sizzling I decided I better get back before I really started to regret my choices. Also I am 48 miles above my goal for this year so far (50 miles a month) so I am pleased. 

Thanks to everyone who encouraged me to stick with Roux! He is really becoming a trusty partner. I tried some new trails today which were hairy at time and he handled it all calmly and with close attention to me. Some of the trails required me to get off because the branches overhead were too low for us both to fit under. At one point I was holding the branch up as much as I could so the horn would fit under. A few times we had to back up because the trail ended abruptly and the trail was too narrow to turn around. We also saw other horses and riders, bikes, kids etc and he had no reaction. We went up the wooden stair case first time with no hesitation and even crossed the river half way (I would prefer to go all the way with a trail partner around just in case). 

We only had one possible calamity that I take full responsibility for. Because the trail along the river ends when the river gets too close to the mesa we have to get on top of the mesa for a mile or two before we can drop back down. The trail has two large trees that have fallen that have blocked the way. On the other side is thick brush so I knew Roux wouldn't be comfortable (yet) jumping the larger of the two trees. The other one is small enough to step over... but... there is a tree growing very close to the left and then on the fallen log is a branch that has snapped off that points back towards us. So I got off to clear some of the brush on the other side and lead him over. He stepped his front feet over but then angled his body the wrong way and that branch went right through the right stirrup and looked like it was going to poke him in the ribs. I freaked because I knew it was too big to break if Roux panicked and bolted forward. I just quickly quickly backed him up - which required him to pick his feet up over that huge log backwards. Luckily he was very much in tune with me and he was never upset- I don't think he had a clue how close we were to a wreck. So note to self Roux is wider than he appears and can't fit through every gap - LOL

*298.68 Miles Total

*Theses are from today:

This is on the mesa above the river- you can see the tops of the trees. 









I didn't get a picture but there was canoes and kayaks in the river today.









You can see in this picture how quickly the ecology changes here. Close to the river it is green but just a few hundred yards away is is desert again. 









Up on the mesa









This is a view of the staircase from the top.









I was going to add that my GPS has clocked Roux and I at 27mph at our fastest last fall, I haven't tried it again recently. When I had my OTTBs and had room to run I would easily get them up to 35mph and the fastest I got (on the faster one) was 37mph. 

So I think it your 34mph is very possible for you guys!!!


----------



## Atomicodyssey

Eeek I love turtles! I rode by two gopher tortoises yesterday, so freaking adorable!

Phantom love your pics! The horse I was originally going to buy was a fleabitten Arab. Lovely guy but to make a long story short he was supposed to had been under saddle for two years and it turns out he was never started! I know I'm great and all LOL but felt the under taking was a bit too much for me. 

Evilamc trust me... You will be GLAD to move all that stuff for the right place! Except the lean to could be a bit problematic. 

Roux I've always wanted to ride in the desert. Beautiful places you have to explore.


Soo today I rode... In the ARENA! That's right. Boy do we have a LOT to work on. Bandit braces, takes half the arena to halt, rushes particularly on circles, and definitely does not round up. Also he always walks off when I first mount and we go through this ritual of figure eights until he halts and I can try all over again. The next time is easier and the third time will stand. To give him some slack he did solely have the crap run out of him on barrels with a huge bit at a young age. He's had very little professional training. As a result I can't be surprised he isn't supple and instead stiff and unbalanced. On a plus note I did get him to go straighter than usual and he picked up both canter leads on the first try. That's one thing he doesn't need help with... Upward transitions!

Very very happy at the new place. He is out in a nice grassy paddock from the time he is finished eating dinner until the next morning for breakfast. It's probably nice and cool in the stall during the day, because I can tell you I was drenched clothing and all after our ride today! He however was in better shape than I, not surprisingly. It's like he has been there this whole time, he settled in as if he belonged there. He was even a gentleman for hosing down while the other horses were being fed!


----------



## evilamc

So checked out the new place. I think I'm going to do it but would love your opinions too.

Old place:
about 15min from home, nice ring and round pen, decent trails, terrible overfilled paddock, have different views on horse car then 17 yr old daughter, horse has gone without hay a few times, even multiple days.

New place:
about 18-20min, no ring or round pen, lots of trails, within riding distance to equestrian center that has huge ring and is free to ride in, owner seems to have the same mindset on horse care as me, no stalling, has grass! Only one horse and 1 donkey, so just the owner and I...fields are quite hilly. $100 less.

So the only things that turn me off to it really are how hilly it is and until today I really didn't care about it not having a ring...but we had a very bad day today so now I'm a tad worried. 

So today...grooming him was fine, everything was normal, but when I went to put my water bottle in saddle bag he threw his head up like OMG WHAT YOU DOING. I was like really? Are we going to have one of these days? So I take him in ring, do stretches, and take him to mount. The second I'm on the block his head shot up, so I knew this could potentially end badly...decided to test the water anyways. Second I put my foot with a little weight in the stirrup he jumped sideways then started crow hopping for 20 seconds  I got his attention back on me and did some lunging for respect, backing and stuff and he got back to his normal self. Went to get on again, this time I bent his head in for safety reasons lol..and got on perfectly fine. Walked him around a little, no issues...

So we left, went out to ride, had a great ride, got to the big field we always canter across...All you guys talk about how fast you go made me want to see how fast we could go...we had rode 5 miles walk/trot no issue so didn't think it would be a problem. Get cantering and we're good, go up into two point and ask him to move out a little more...go a little bit...thennnn he starts bucking really bad  I went flying and landed on nice soft grass  Little jerk ran away from me too. Finally caught him and was liek WTH DUDE! So I had walked him home, once back in the ring I mounted and dismounted fine TWICE and trotted him around no problems. No room to canter because of jumps  I always check his back before I saddle up and he showed no signs of soreness.

So now I'm like crap, do I want to move when hes doing this ****? I'm worried his lymes might be flaring up and since we haven't got our custom saddle yet, our saddle we're using doesn't fit completely right and if lymes is flaring up its bothering him more 

THOUGHTS?! ADVICE?! ahh I really want to move him but after today I'm scared to be without a ringgggg! She said when its dry I can work him some in the pasture though.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Evil: sorry you got thrown, but glad you are ok...you are ok, right? 

So, about the board situation, running out of food repeatedly is unacceptable. I can understand when there is a hay shortage, and alternate feeds have to be given, but to just run out for no reason, repeatedly, no. What about water? Is there times he runs out of water? That would be even worse. 

It is nice to have an arena on the property, but not vital, esp if there is one a short ride to. Plus cheaper? Lots you could do with $100 extra a month...

Sometimes it is just the thought of change that is worrisome. Go for it.


----------



## Roux

Evil - Is the free equestrian center close enough to use frequently and then you have access to that arena and round pen?

Also $100 cheaper would seal the deal for me even without an arena. Besides you can work on gaining respect lunging etc with out one if you need to. I often lunge Roux at the trail head to get his attention on me and it works decently enough. 

It sounds like a pretty nice deal for you, just be aware Dex might come un-glued at the donkey the first few weeks. They have one where I am at and Roux was petrified of him for a good two months. Now we are ok about it but it was a little tiresome at first.


----------



## evilamc

Very true Roux, I can park my trailer at the property for free and trailer there in like 5 min or take a 15min or so ride there. Just have to cross one busy road.

Anita, yes luckily I'm just fine  the meadow was a great place to come off in if I had to come off lol! Oh and I think it was the first time I ever came off to the left LOL! Yes I could do a lot with $100 bucks, BUY DEXTER MORE STUFF! I think I'm going to do it, I'm going to try and move next weekend just to stop stressing about him having hay or not. Technically hes never been without water...except during the winter they didn't have a working heater in the water so his water would be frozen...I finally realized and went out and bought a heater for the tank.


----------



## Atomicodyssey

Umm... MOVE! Overfilled AND they don't feed your horse? Get outta there lady! You don't -need- an arena, who's to say you can't school in the pasture or on the trail? Plus you have access to one with a little effort. They are nice but I have gone almost my entire horse life without them which is 20 years! God I feel old.

The place I just moved from had a round pen but it was in such sorry shape, plus very uneven ground and super sandy so basically useless except as a holding pen while I mucked the stall. No arena, just a pasture to school in. 

What's wrong with hills? Just means Dexter will be in better shape maneuvering up and down them bad boys! Be thankful you HAVE anything even resembling a hill, I live in flat land Florida and I scoff and glare every time someone mentions hill work as an excellent exercise. Pssh!

Give your guy some slack. Even if you check their backs it could always be something else thats bothering them, especially if like you said his saddle doesn't fit that great and he has Lymes. Plus, everyone is entitled to a bad day here and there... even our horses. At least you fell in pretty good shape! I fall and I'm as mobile as a mummy for a week and hurt for a good month after that. 

Just do it! You'll be so much happier, and so will Dexter. Lots of nice, lush grass, ALL the time? Down the road from a legit equestrian center? People who will feed your horse? Oh AND its cheaper?! Jeez can I come with you LOL


----------



## evilamc

hahaha Atomic, yeah I think I'm going to move next weekend when I'll have some help. They're going to be sooooooo mad that I move! My horse is SO easy for them and they make me pay for full care stall board when he sits in a dirt paddock and another horse uses his stall...

Ugh just so depressed today about my ride, we've been doing so well! Getting some herbs ordered to put him on if it is his lymes flaring up I'll get that knocked back out. I thought we'd have such a great ride today, got chiro done Thursday and haven't ridden since...then today hes a different horse for a few split seconds  I hope it is just an off day, haven't had one in awhile...I guess at 7 years old they're entitled to a baby moment here and there still right?


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

*Evilamc* Bucking! WTH! Wish I knew more about lymes. I still think you should move. I agree with Roux, that consistent feeding is essential. Plus, I think you will like a quieter setting, and he will too, with folks who know how important forage and grazing is to a horses health.

*Atomic* Hurray for the new place! I am so happy for you!

*Roux* looks like you had a great ride. You are much more tolerant of heat than I am. I wimp out anytime its over 75* Thats why I ride in early morning or evening.

*Celeste & Oreo* I am so jealous you got to ride together! I would love to meet all of you folks on here some time and spend a weekend in the woods with you and your horses. I feel like I know you so well. Is that how it works? When you meet up, finally? Celeste, that bridge is great! Your horse will be trotting over that gorgeous bridge soon!

*Phantom*I love the photo series this time, especially ending with the setting sun. What a beautiful day, to ride twice!

*Spotted* What a cool ride you went on! A beautiful place too. I noticed in one picture, you had a bale in twine hanging from the high line. How does that work? I used to have a cute appy like you, named Roudy. He was a sweet gelding but was not a good match for his rider and we needed to horse down, so he is with a new family now. Love that guy!

This is Roudy
















*AnitaAnne* I hope the new saddle works out, for you or for Rick. I am so glad Drambuie is home. Why was he gone? Did I miss that? You need to get riding again soon, I miss hearing about your adventures!

*Denise* That fungus on Biscuit is strange. I wonder if it is like the fungus that I think is on Ella's neck. Ella used to have a thick mane, but now it is thin and nearly gone in the middle. I tried dusting it with powder for mites, but that made it worse. I have been putting MTG in generous amounts every 3 days, and that seems to help a little. I just haven't been consistent enough to tell for sure and now that I am back to work and gone M-F (its a 2 1/2 hour drive from home to my new job), it won't happen.

Luna is doing fine. Honestly, I think she hardly notices it. She is a little more cuddly, but otherwise is the same.

We went for a ride last night on the river. It was late and the light was gray. I was riding April and Kim was riding Millie, the baby, with Ella on pony. April was great! All this riding has been good for her. Now, instead of her shaking her head and crow hopping at the start of each ride, she just moves out with no argument. So we have been working on riding straight, keeping the gait I set, and stretching out with a relaxed trot. So much fun!!!!

Millie was not having a good day. She refused to go, refused to turn, refused to lead the trail. She spooked and balked all the way, which frustrated Kim to no end. I had just ridden her the day before and she had done so well on her first solo ride. I was surprised, but I began to wonder if it was the late light that was the problem. Millie came to us as a rescue who was recovering from a huge injury to her head and right shoulder. I am wondering if her injury hurt her sight, because she often seems odd when the light is low, and seems to struggle a bit with her depth of vision. Hard to say.

We are dog sitting for a week, and we brought the young dog along. She was very unsure, hung back and tried to go back to the truck every chance she got. It was a pain. The mosquitos were thick and the trail was gone because of tall grass growth. It helped to escape the mosquitos by trotting as much as possible, but this particular trail was unpleasant for this time of year. We are leaving it as a "winter only" trail for future reference.

We went out again this morning, nice and early to beat the heat. We rode on the upper part of the river, and it was a nice, well defined dirt packed trail, without the bugs and overgrown weeds. The only downside was the 10 million ticks! I picked at least 40 off Luna when we got home and I still have one somewhere in my pants! 

Here are pictures from our morning ride


----------



## AnitaAnne

Evil: maybe it is just the 7 year itch, horse style! Chivas is almost 7, and he recently dumped me for no apparent reason...

Roux: you ride in the most beautiful area! love, love your pictures!!


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

I got that tick in my pants! Whew!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Foxtail: beautiful pictures! Everything looks so lush and green. I hate ticks more than anything, with fireants a close second. I have been pulling off more ticks than I can count everyday. 

QUOTE:_ "*Celeste & Oreo* I am so jealous you got to ride together! I would love to meet all of you folks on here some time and spend a weekend in the woods with you and your horses. I feel like I know you so well. Is that how it works? When you meet up, finally?"_

This is exactly the way I feel! Sure wish there was someway we could all get together and ride!!!

When I met Roadyy & his lovely family in person, it was just like I already knew him. So far I have riden with Roadyy and AlabamaBelle. Almost rode with Oreo's Girl. One of these days I am going to make the trip to ride with the closest ones: Denise, Celeste, Gunslinger, and Oreo's Girl. 

The ones farther away, like you, Roux and PH13, I wouldn't be able to bring Chivas, but maybe could still come and borrow a ride. It's a dream of mine anyway, to ride with all of my Forum friends. 

Drambuie is not here anymore, I took him to his new home Saturday. He is at a camp, supposed to be teaching beginer riders. It is a free lease situation, sure hope it all works out. I don't have the room for 4 horses, and he just wasn't the right horse for me.


----------



## evilamc

Ha instead of terrible 2's they have the terrible 7's 

Ugh just picked 3 ticks off of me! I bet my horse, my dogs and myself are all going to have lymes by the end of the summer  

Love your old appy Foxtail! He was so cute!

That would be fun if we all got to ride together, Dexter would win the slowest horse award. Before he started bucking, we were going almost 14 mph  hahaha thats what I get for trying to push him huh? Im really thinking its his lymes...after all those ticks I pulled off him and the dogs last week he could of easily been reinfected.


----------



## Atomicodyssey

Dang... I've never seen ticks nearly as bad as y'all are going through. In the winter I take my dog through a local park almost every day and I think THATS bad picking 5-10 off her. And they are a biotch to find, they're tiny and black and impossible to get the head out once their burrowed and it causes such a nasty bump. I think in all my years of having horses I've picked a tick off TWICE, that's it! 

If any of y'all decide you want to do a legit southwest FL camp out you just let me know! A park close by to me is 25,000 acres with a camp site and (oh yes it gets better) STABLES in the middle of the park. What's that? 25,000 acres isn't enough for you? Well you're in luck because that park borders another park of which is even larger at 37,000 acres! No worries folks you got time to leg up those horses of yours because I'm a local and I know better than to go anytime but the winter!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spotted Image

FoxTail - Since the horses are tied up all night, we don't like to put hay on the ground, ropes are too loose then, we hang hay in string hay bags. About half a bale fines in a bag, which two horses can easily eat out of. We prefer the string bags, instead of the cloth, because we have saw the string break, while others don't always break if a horse gets caught in them. We use try to make sure it's tighten enough where the horse won't get caught at night. We haven't had an issue with them in nine years. Another thing is you have to make sure that, you never leave the bag hanging empty. You can buy these bags for about $8 dollars.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Evil, for me having my horse not fed due to anything but an emergency situation would be a deal-breaker. I won't even get into that YOU had to buy a tank heater in order for them to have water. :shock: A hilly pasture is a great thing for Dexter's brain and fitness level. And as others have said, you can either work him at the start of the trail or if you know he's having a bad day, head over to the free eq center.

Question on the bucking episode.. was it yahoo-type bucking or intentional get-the-hell-off type bucking? Since it happened the first time you asked him for some speed, I wonder if he was just so full of himself that he bucked (not that that is a good thing, but to me its diff than an intentional get the hell off me buck). 

You also mention just having had the chiro out.. a chiro once told me to not be surprised if I saw Dream bucking more out in the pasture for a week or so, as that can be a way they self-adjust. I know you said Dexter's pasture is pretty crowded, so not sure if he would have the space to run around and do this during turnout.


Amy (and anybody else interested), please let me know if you are ever in the area! Would certainly love to ride with you. And we do have 3 rideable horses here.


----------



## evilamc

Ohh ph thanks for replying! It was his massive crow hops get the hell off me bucks  I was in 2 point so I didn't stand a chance lol! My farriers out today, she's pretty good with horses so I'm going to ask her to check him out with me. I ordered his herbs and will start those ASAP though incase it is his lymes. I've been noticing around his withers he's been shuddering more, like sensitive skin, that's usually the starting stage of his lymes flaring up 

I'm going to move him next weekend if it all works out  will park my trailer there and maybe first few rides just trailer him to ring. If it is his lymes though, once he's started on herbs he should feel better within a few days!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## liltuktuk

I only got one 4 mile ride in within the past few days.:-(

Saturday we did some fence fixing and by the time we were done I was tired and hot. Instead of riding I decided I'd just work with Maverick a bit and call it a day. I should've just ridden. :evil: Got him out, was lightly lunging him and all was good. Then he decided that he apparently had had enough and that the grass looked much more interesting. So he turned his butt towards me, put his head down, and pulled as hard as he could towards the grass. UGH! At 600 pounds of weight pulling me I didn't stand a chance. Couldn't get to the side of him to get after him with the whip, he just kept turning his butt to me and I didn't want to get kicked.

So, I relaxed, walked calmly towards his head and grabbed the line to try again. We went through the same thing like 5 more times before I was about ready to kill him. :evil: So I took a mental break for myself and decided to kick the other horses down into the lower pasture so I could lunge Maverick in the upper smaller pasture without worrying about him getting away from me. By this point my hands were so raw from trying to hang onto the line when he pulled that I could barely hold the line anyway.

So try again in the pasture, he immediately turned his butt and pulled ripping the line from my hands. At this point my hands were bleeding and I was ****ed. So he got free lunged around the paddock (which is still fairly large, can't wait till we get our round pen!) until he had an attitude adjustment. Once he was acting respectful I grabbed the line (he had been dragging it the entire time) and asked him to work around me on the line again. He tried to give me crap but had much less fight in him now and we worked through it and he proceeded to lunge beautifully.

Maverick: 0 Liltuktuk: 1 :lol:

Sunday I took Amira out by herself on a 4 mile road loop. She was spooking at the tall grass alongside the road that was blowing in the wind. :shock:

But other than that we had a great ride. After having to wait for a train she pranced the whole way home, but hey, if she wants to work harder than she has to that's her own fault. :lol:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Dawn: It would be the ultimate thrill to ride one of your horses!! Thanks so much for the offer, I sure hope it can happen one day!! :happydance:

Evil: what are the signs/stages for Lymes? It is not common here, even though we have massive amounts of ticks, or maybe it is just not diagnosed often. 

I finally got my box of repair parts for all the broken tack yesterday, it went to a neighbor's house, even though the address was clearly marked!!


----------



## Roadyy

Amy, did you leave your float down here? I see it is on CL for sale. lol

2007 Brenderup 2 Horse trailer



I did not get a single foot of ride on any of the horses this weekend. Not that any of them are complaining. Friday evening was spent setting up for the teens annual yard sale at the church then Saturday morning was spent helping man the yard sale til noon. We then packed up the unsold items to be hauled to a members home to yard sale this coming Saturday so she can try to make some money for the upcoming loss she will endure while gone most of this month on trips with the teens.

Saturday evening fed the boys after doing some ground work. Then Sunday after church my cousin helped me install the receptacle boxes and pull the wiring for the outlets where the stall fans will be plugged in. I am building brackets to mount on the stall walls so the fans will be tilted down towards the center of the stall. I still have to finish welding them together tonight. I'll take of the before and after then snatch a few pics of where we stopped yesterday as we didn't have the correct parts from the owner to do it right.


----------



## evilamc

Anita, some signs are skin sensitivity. So horse may shudder to the touch like there's flies on them even though there isn't. Some get so sensitive you can't even brush them. More spooky, especially over things that usually would spook them. Just an all around attitude change. On and off shifting lameness, lymes can affect the joints a lot too
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy: that is a freaky weird ad! Except for being newer, and white, that is my trailer! Same model and everything, and a toolbox on the front?? Never seen that on any but mine...

You need to buy it, then you can pull it with your car :lol:

Evil: thanks for the info, joint problems would be the worst I think. Makes me wonder about the joint problems my arab/perch cross had, but the vet always said just too heavy joints and a bad cross. 

Chivas got spooky right in the middle of a ride, first 4 miles fine, second 4 miles jumping out of his skin. I think it has more to do with the other horses out riding, even if we don't cross paths. But will definately check into this, if there is a test for it?


----------



## tiffrmcoy

*Evilamc-* Congrats on getting engaged! (I know I'm late on congratulating you). Personally I like the sound of the 2nd place. Where I board my girls at they're on a 5 acre pasture with grass and 2 other horses but there are 20 or so horses at my barn and they're starting to become stacked on top of each other just in the past week or so the BO has taken on 7 new horses I don't have a ring either which sucks at times.

I had to catch up on A LOT of reading! I finally got to go on a ride yesterday after 3 weeks of not being able to ride due to going to Oklahoma and the stupid rain I have a love/hate relationship with rain. I rode War first and I rode her around in the pasture for a bit to make sure that she doesn't have any issues because she hasn't been ridden in almost a month she did wonderful listen to everything I told her to do so I walk her out of the pasture and we take a few steps down the drive and she comes to an abrupt stop puts her head down bows up and takes off crow hopping all the way down the driveway (I didn't fall off). She has NEVER even attempted to buck before this was the first time it was weird so I rode her up and down the driveway a bit to try and work her attitude out of her she tried to bolt and attempted to buck a few more times so I put her back in the pasture to work with her some more and she did beautifully in there, I think she's becoming pasture sour because she did NOT want to leave the pasture she was good in there but once we stepped out she was a nightmare! So once I did get her calmed down some I head off to the very back pasture where we ride to get into the neighborhood but I wanted to ride around in the wooded trails back there to try and work with her some so she couldn't see her pasture and I get back there and all 5 studs are turned out back there I was ****ed why would someone do that knowing there are mares here and all the mares get ridden in that back pasture, that's the safest route to get off of the barn property on horseback and I wasn't about to ride War down the really busy street not the way she was acting yesterday it was to dangerous so my riding plans got squished because of that and I couldn't take them out and trailer them somewhere because my husband had to have the truck to work so it was NOT a good day for me yesterday. Anyway so I rode War up and down the drive. I pulled Beebe out and she's the kind of horse you can go 4 months without riding pull her out of the pasture and hop on her and she doesn't go sour but anyway I rode Beebe down the street to the neighborhood to ride around a bit I got in 3.01 miles on her.

*116.22 miles total*

War and some new horses that my BO keeps taking in.








Beebe and I headed off down the road










And while driving that long way to Oklahoma I kept myself occupied by tying/making my own rope halter! (please excuse my peeling nail polish)









































I know I need to go out and buy some reins that match it now.


----------



## Atomicodyssey

Today I decided to try Bandit in a side pull. He was like a different horse! Stood for mounting, no rushing, turning well, halting much better, way more relaxed! Who would've thought? Plus he looks very handsome in it! We tried it first in the arena and he was so good we went for a leisurely, calm trail ride. Very happy. I guess bits just make him nervous, I know if I was a horse I wouldn't want one!


----------



## evilamc

Yes Anita theres two tests you can do! One is the snap test, it basically just tells you have they have it or not, its cheaper and the vets can do it. Other test is the multiplex test done by Cornell university. That test will actually tell you the numbers. It gives you 3 numbers, one represents a chronic infection, one an acute (so a recent) infection...and I forget what the 3rd number means lol. Cornell does quite a bit of studies on it, and they/my vet recommend me doing 28 days of IV treatment, but that is about $2500....so really just not affordable and it still doesn't prevent reoccurring flare ups from happening! Basically once they have lymes....they have it forever. You treat it, it it goes dormant...then if there immune system ever gets a little weaker, or maybe a new tick bites them, it comes back full force!

Good article from Cornell
https://ahdc.vet.cornell.edu/docs/Lyme_Disease_Multiplex_Testing_for_Horses.pdf

After having failed treatments with doxy, and not being able to afford the 28 days of IV, I looked for other approaches for treatment, and thats how I found out about chinese herbs haha. I'm such a hippy, but it really did seem to help him when I treated him back in Dec. I'm thinking I may just put him on it ever 6 months, it wouldn't hurt him. Its only $100 bucks...so way more affordable!

Thank you Tiff! I LOVE your new rope halter/bridle! You should sell them! Sorry to hear about War's attitude, seems I'm not the only one with a bucker now huh. Ha your in Texas so no lymes there  just a bratty horse! Glad you stayed on!

Atomic, thats great he did so much better! Its always fun finding something new that works so well for the horse.

Told the barn hands today I was moving, they were SOOOOOOO sad! Everyone loves my horse because he's so well mannered. BO wasn't home so couldnt tell her! No riding today, didn't have time and thinking I'm going to go easy till I get some medicine in him. I did shave a horse today though! I've only shaved like two before lol! His mom was silly and didn't want him saved all the way down though, so he got like a modified shave with attachments I'd normally use on a dog! I was surprised how well it actually came out.

Before, 27 yr old retired dressage gelding.









After! Not a great after pic, he was tired of standing for me so we were walking him out to his paddock so I snapped a pic quick.


----------



## Atomicodyssey

Thanks evilamc! When I was saddling him up at the old barn to come to the new and I got on, my mom was there watching him prance and otherwise be disobedient for a few minutes and she worriedly asked me "don't you think you should try a stronger bit?" Just goes to show a bit doesn't stop or otherwise control a horse, because he was so nice and mellow in the side pull. I don't know his exact history with a bit, but the girl I bought him from at least rode him in a snaffle. She said his previous owner before that (who owned him from the time he was 2 til 7 and ran him in barrels) commented he was ridden in a "jawbreaker" and was amazed she could ride him in a snaffle. Also that any bit with a curb he would rear. I feel safe saying he's probably never been ridden in a side pull or a bitless get up. His most recent previous owner traded a solid game horse for him but he had physical limitations and she even said he should only be trail rode or worked lightly. Well the girl continued to run him and that horse is dead now. Is Bandit lucky or what?

Of course they're upset! They have a great horse to handle and an easy going owner willing to pay for things she does not even get! Good riddance to them! One thing I can't stand is no grass and over stocked pastures. Good for you and please post pics of the new place!


----------



## evilamc

If you ever want to try bitting him again you should check out the micklem multibridle. Its what we use, its a really neat bridle! It can go bitless and with a bit, and you can use it as a lunge cavesson. Its shaped a little differently then other bridles, I dunno its pretty neat since it can do all 3 things. I've been wanting to try it bitless but I'm scared lol! Only other horse I've ridden bitless was a horse I used to board with and she didn't exactly listen THAT well in a sidepull. She was just nice majority of the time.

Yeah the overstocked pastures, and lack of round bales is really what makes me want to move the most. Its just not right, I shouldn't have to tell them when the round bale is gone...Like last month, for some reason they all stopped eating the round bale when it was about 1/4 left...NONE OF THEM NOTICED AFTER 1 1/2 WEEKS THAT THE ROUND BALE STILL HADN'T BEEN EATEN! I basically had to BEG them to change it, I was like theres obviously SOMETHING wrong with that hay if they aren't finishing it!!!!! COMMON SENSE PEOPLE! I noticed after a few days they werent eating it, so then tested it by putting a square bale in the feeder...they ate all the square bale but left the round...


----------



## Atomicodyssey

The Micklem bridle sounds pretty cool. I've heard of it but never really knew what its purposes were, or the differences it had from other bridles. For now I'm going to stick with the side pull to make sure it wasn't just an extraordinarily good day for him and he actually prefers it, because our ride was so much more nice and relaxed. He's not as speedy to give his head to the side, but I only really did that before to get him to turn and slow down! Now he halts much more nicely and rates better than he did with a bit. He clearly knows the seat signals but maybe is still nervous of the bit and therefore still tends to ignore it in his anticipation. I'll tell you the first time I rode him... I'm still not sure why I bought him LOL. I had maybe three moments of him walking and then he was like "oh! wait! there's a rider on me, I need to go faster." I did all I could to keep him at a trot and that's asking for a halt when he even THOUGHT about going quicker. He's still pretty stiff and unbalanced but with arena work he will improve and become more supple, I highly doubt any of this kind of work has ever been done. I'm still amazed at how well he has settled in at the new place, he's even more calm than at the old place which he was at for a month.

As far as your old/current barn... well that's just unacceptable. I doubt they "didn't notice" but instead chose to "ignore". Over stocked, skimpy on feeding and care... sounds like its purely profit to them. Horses are smart. My old AQHA wouldn't eat mold in hay. If it happened to be there he would eat every bit except where the mold was.


----------



## tiffrmcoy

It's SUPER late and I cannot sleep so...

I rode War today up and the driveway and she did really good no flare ups or attitude so it was just her being a sour brat!

*Evil* Your current/old barn sounds just like my old barn the lady just stopped feeding my horses all together and they got really skinny and when I asked her she said the cost of feed went up and she couldn't afford it and she NEVER told me about this I had to confront her for her to tell me and I paid $600 a month which is really high around here for board (I current pay $100 for both horses self care) then she stuck my horses in a pasture with a horse that she knew had pinworms so not only did my horses drop weight really fast they also caught pinworms, IDK if you've ever had to deal with pinworm infestation but it was brutal it took the vet and I a good year or so to get rid of them but I am glad to hear your moving I bet Dex will be so happy to have so much room to run around and eat grass and do whatever else horses do! No there is no lyme disease where I live and there are no ticks where I live either so that's a HUGE plus but I am sorry to hear about Dexter having lyme but luckily he has a good mommy that understands and cares so much about him! Oh and thanks for the compliment on the halter I think I may have gone a bit overboard with the paracord. Oh yeah and one more thing nice clipping job you did on that gelding.


*Atomic* I personally LOVE side pulls my ex barrel mare gets super relaxed and easy going when I use one on her but when she's got a bit in she's ready to just run run run non stop so maybe that's Bandits deal? You did mention one of his previous owners ran barrels on him so maybe he associates the bit with speed and he thinks "Oh I've got a bit in this means I must run" or something to that nature? Maybe? No? Glad to know you gave it a try and Bandit liked it, it might just be the trick for him! Hope it works out for yall best of luck!


----------



## QOS

Evilamc - so sorry you came off. :-( Dang...that bites. Hills are great for keeping the horses in shape. OMG I so wish my horses had some little rolling hills. Where I live it is flatter than a fritter. :lol: I moved my horse Red from Tyrrell Park Stables Barn 6 weeks after I bought him because I went out there several times and his water bucket was almost empty, they didn't turn him out in the morning (waited til dang near noon) and barn manager went on vacation and left a sweet young lady in charge...that didn't clean my horses stall for 2 days. I was sick as a dog and went out there and cleaned it myself. He was on FULL board - that is all they offered and I was pretty ticked at paying and not getting. I was supposed to have 30 days notice...I gave her 2 days and said I was sure that she didn't mind. She decided she didn't as I would have reported her to the city manager as this stable is actually owned by the city of Beaumont. She shortly after this was no longer the manager/leasee. I am sure you will chose the very best for both of you! I am so grateful for the barn I have now. My horses have been there 5 years now. I have paid enough to have bought a new horsetrailer with LQ but I have peace of mind where my boys are concerned!

Nancy - Roudy is just precious! What a cute little face he has!! Beautiful pictures - dang...hate that you are having so many ticks. I found one on Sarge 3 days after he had the hives. That is it...knock on wood!!!

As for Biscuit's fungus amongus - it is one that gets into the tissue - not just topical. I caught it this year before it took off bad like the first time. I didn't know what I was dealing with. First it felt gritty under the hair and then it was a little puffy. Then a spot looked hairless and I took him to the vet. He shaved his back and I treated it with the pink stuff and it cleared it up. I don't know really what type of fungus it is though. Yesterday it was drying up one the smaller one has hair growing back. The bigger one looks like it is drying up but no hair really. It is smaller than a dime.

Amy - I hope this new home for Drambuie works out. It may be just the ticket for the new riders and for him. 

It would be fun if we could get up a ride! Amy - we are riding in southwestern Mississippi in September...that would be great if you could join us!

Liltuktuk - glad you won the round with Maverick. Dang...got those kind of issues myself!

Amy and Roaddy - I wish I had the tack box on the front of mine. It wasn't an option I could get I don't believe. Would LOVE to have one!

Tiffrmcoy-sounds like crowhopping the new thing with the horses. Hope Biscuit can't get on the internet on this tread! Very nice halter you made!
Your former barn manager stole your money. What a biotch. Charging you full board but not feeding your horse? OMG what a fricktard and a few other words I don't want to type on a public forum. 

Biscuit and I didn't ride this past weekend. Cousin couldn't go so I had no one to ride with at that time and Biscuit really needed to rest so that back issue will heal. I did wash his saddle pad and it is now dry. Got most of the sweat stains out and it looks wonderful! Supposed to ride in Ebenezer tomorrow if I can get the light thingy working for my trailer. Something got blown in the pigtail I think. Running to the trailer guy soon to check it out.


----------



## liltuktuk

Got another 4 mile ride in yesterday. I'm at *198*! Amira was wonderful. Haven't worked with Maverick again yet. I should, but my hands are still raw!

Amira also turned 14 yesterday. Where has the time gone?

Here's the lovely birthday girl pre-ride.


----------



## Celeste

I haven't ridden since Saturday due to rain and work. I have formulated a plan to defeat the bridge trolls. We are going to build a "fake" bridge right at the gate that they have to go through every day to get food. At first, they will be able to go around the bridge. I may even put their feed buckets on it. Eventually, we will close it off so that if they don't cross the bridge, they will not get treats. (They make their living off of pasture at this time of year; they only come in the lot to get yummies.) We shall see..........

Of course crossing the over the land bridge may not translate to crossing the real bridge................


----------



## Atomicodyssey

Today me and Bandit did a 6.69 mile ride, mostly trotting, one spurt of cantering (that was a mistake) and a few short walk breaks here and there. I guess yesterday was just a good day because he was up the same old walk off when mounting shenanigans, jigging, oh and far too interested in a dog and some interesting colored dirt patch in the road. So we did some schooling in the arena before we set off. It's been overcast and windy the past few days which results in much cooler weather this time of year, yay! So we did some nice loops with a lot if winding in the trails, good because his bending leaves little to be desired. He does seem happier in the side pull and responds fairly well, however I need a cover for the nose because it started to rub by the time we got back. He is a good drinker I'm glad to say. I don't know if I'll ever be able to tire this horse out, he chugs right along and I've never felt him hot. On one trail a large pig ran right infront of us maybe 15-20 feet and Bandit couldn't care less! Dirt in the road is a monster but pigs ahh who cares!

Only pic I took was of a HUGE longhorn bull. I had no idea he was in the area! Sorry he's so hard to see and it doesn't even nearly show how huge he was... I was like wow when I saw him.

Our average speed was 5.5 mph and max was 14.4 when we did our little canter stretch. We are up to 33.54 miles! I've only had him a little over a month and really plan on upping our conditioning now that we are a bit familiar with one another!


----------



## Roadyy

Hopefully I can get done with the receptacles in the stalls early enough to get a ride in this evening. Gotta keep the distance manageable between me and Celeste. Who, BTW, did not post her mileage from her ride over the weekend..Just sayin...lol




Odyssey, glad you were able to get a ride in and a decent one at that. Looking forward to seeing some trail pics from you as you get along.


----------



## Atomicodyssey

Thanks Roadyy, I'm going to make a point to take more photos along the trail. I just get into a rhythm and don't want to stop! But he could use the practice, halting is NOT his strong point. However after a small discussion he did stand patiently while I fished my phone out of my half chap to take the pic of the bull.


----------



## evilamc

Thats awesome about Bandit not caring about the pig running in front of him! You got yourself a good horse 

My friend and I played with Dex in the ring today, to kinda see how hes doing...she insisted on this:









We matched today.









He did awesome today! I rode first, but since I was in shorts I didn't ride long LOL...he gave my friend a little 'tude when she was riding. She says its because she makes him work  She couldn't get a walk to canter transition from him though  So I got back on and showed her how its done hehe

Thennnnn just as I got home my other friend texted me asking if I wanted to go see the standardbred's racing! The track was closing after this week. It was so much fun! Some of the horses from her barn were there racing, so we had an in with the crowd! We got to go for a ride in the lap car, then got our pic taken with some of the winners! I usually hate horse racing, but this was actually pretty fun.


----------



## QOS

Atomicodyssey - that is amazing! Glad he didn't spook over the pigs. Biscuit and I bonded the weekend that he didn't throw my butt when little pigs exploded out from under his feet. I had had him about 7.5 months. :lol:

Evil - way too cool to go to harness races!! Woo hooo!!!

I spent 4 hours today at the RV place having the little electrical switch box replaced in my RAV that controls the lights on my trailer. Ugh. Thank GOD it was only $103!! Woo Hooo. 

I went to pay board and see Biscuit. He'd just been fed and I locked him in the corral. He tried to evade me but let me catch him without that. I put him up in the stud pen so I don't have a problem in the morning. Woo Hoo I am going riding for the day at Ebenezer.

I trotted myself over to Academy and bought myself a Garmin GPSMAP 62 Series. I didn't want to go on another ride without my dang Garmin!!! I will have to figure this one out as it is different from my Ventura HC.


----------



## Roadyy

It isn't that hard to figure out, Denise. I really like my 60 which is the same design as yours without the memory card option.

evilamc, sounds like you had a great day with your friends,horse and human.


I got the receptacles all finished last night, but too late to get a ride in. I was dripping sweat and just wanted to get a shower so no night ride. Tonight is daughter's small group so I'll have to wait til next week to get more riding in. Tomorrow I am going to weld out the mounting brackets for the fans in the stalls. I'll have pics of those for you. Friday we leave for NE Ms to attend our best friends daughter's wedding Saturday. 

This is the first family trip we have made since getting the horses. My cousin has been feeding the boys in the morning on his way into work and will take over complete feeding duties while we are gone.


Celeste, this is your chance to get away from me again. The fact that my riding partner quit the shipyard and moved back to Georgia doesn't help me either. We used his truck to pull the horses to the long trails. I have to find his replacement now.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Glad to see that people are getting out.. or at least getting horsey things done. Denise hopefully your tow vehicle is good to go now. Roady, how would you like to come to my barn and put in some fans?!

I haven't manage to get in the saddle since my double ride on Friday. Between work being crazy and my half days turning into full days and a nasty stomach bug going around leaving my BIL needing help with hay.. riding had just not happened. I have tomorrow off, but of course its supposed to rain! Hoping the forecast is wrong..


----------



## Roadyy

Dawn, it just takes airfare, hun...

I thought about buying some old style, round, metal fans like they had in there before, but will just get some square box fans and paint the casings on them to look good in the stalls. I thought since they have the galvanized pipe rails above the walls then I could paint the fans from a can of cold galvanize. Also thought about painting the blades and shroud rustic red tint to match the wood while just painting the metal case with the cold gal. I'll tinker a bit and see which combination looks best because I am not going to keep the shroud and blades white.


----------



## jamesqf

Got out for four miles or so today. Another schooling ride for Nova (with my friend riding her - I don't think she's going to give her back), so mostly just walking, with a bit of canter up a couple of hills, some wandering through the woods and meadow, and an itty-bitty creek crossing. Oh, and we got to deal with the scary yellow road grading monster, which was no big deal - but means lots less washboard & potholes getting to some of our best riding spots


----------



## QOS

Roadyy I can't see where a memory card goes!!! :lol:

I got the trailer lights working like a dream! Got up before 6 AM and got to the barn around 6:35 and was gone by 7:03. Took 2 hours to get there. I got there first and Biscuit was fine. They got there and he started acting like he was nervous - and spooking at everything. He had his head up so high I had a hard time getting his bridle on. I think it was new people/new horses/plus a stud. Once I was mounted up he was fine. 

I rode with several new friends and one's hubby was there on a gorgeous black and white Paint stud. We rode to the waterfall which is kinda the Holy Grail of the forest. We dismounted for lunch and I tied Biscuit up. I sat down on a root of a pine tree and dang. I ended up with a backside full of resin. We then rode to the beach which is pretty much non existant right now...but full of trash. That is just wrong!! Beer bottles galore in the grass and the water's edge. 

I took Biscuit into the water to drink and before I knew it he folded up and plopped down! He did that twice with NO warning like pawing. Oh well, I guess he wanted to be cooler too. I am up to 132 miles for the year. Pitiful...pitiful.

Pics are too large. I will have to download them at a later date.


----------



## Roadyy

According to the specs I looked up for your model it says it has an SD card slot. I would assume it would be in the battery compartment. I'll have to see if I can find a breakdown for it.

Glad your ride went so well and the waterfall sounds beautiful. Can't wait to see the pictures.

James, glad you got back out on the trails. Is your friend going to start riding Nova more often to give you more time to ride? I like riding alone most of the time, but sure do look forward to having someone come along to get the excitement up for showing them the trails.


----------



## QOS

I found it Roaddy. It is UNDER the batteries not beside it. I hadn't ran out of space on my other Garmin and it didn't have a SD card so I don't know that I will need one but who knows? I do want to get a screen protector for this one. My other ones screen was getting really scratched up! 

Some of these pictures I took and others were obviously by someone else. 

Ugh...I am so not photogenic!


----------



## jamesqf

Roadyy said:


> James, glad you got back out on the trails. Is your friend going to start riding Nova more often to give you more time to ride? I like riding alone most of the time, but sure do look forward to having someone come along to get the excitement up for showing them the trails.


The only riding I do is with her (sometimes other people come along too). The horses stay at her place, she has the trailer, etc. Actually she's the reason I started riding: she and her husband have been friends of mine for a long time. He doesn't ride (plays golf instead :-() and started getting worried about her riding alone. So she talked me into adopting Ellie, and things just sort of snowballed from there.


----------



## Atomicodyssey

Met up with a couple friends from my old barn today for a nice evening ride. Bandit's been doing great in his side pull, I am glad to say. We saw pigs, armadillos, a snake, and I kid you not a giant fish making huge wake in a pond. We thought it was a big gator at first! Nice shady trails and it was cool out for this time of year. I remembered to take a few photos this time!

We did 6.07 miles today, so we are up to 39.61 miles total. 










There were loads of these yellow wildflowers most of where we went.



























Sunset on the way in.









And one of the handsome guy himself.


----------



## evilamc

Great pics Atomic! Glad you had a good ride 

QQS you look so happy! <3 the pics! 

Forgot to put in my miles for my ride Sunday...5.58, and 2.59 today, 155.67 

Had a great ride today, faked enough confidence to canter in the field again, TWICE! Woot go me. He did awesome, I think I just about got the shims right now too so the wintec is finally fitting about right, yay.










"Hey, mom? You hear something back there? I think I might?"









We made a friend









Friend we made Sunday









So moving him Sunday! So excited. I told the BO today, she didn't really seem to care, said do whats best for me she has a long waiting list. I asked her if it would be ok if my dad and I came by at some point to take apart my run in shed that I spent $700 building..she said nope, its on her property so its her property now. Pretty f'ing s***y!!!!!!!!!! She was originally supposed to split the cost with me and my dad build it...so I agreed to leave it since she was splitting the cost. Once my dad put it up she refused to pay for half of it because the ROOF didn't match. My bad, wasn't sure which roof to match, you have like 5 different colored roofs. My friend, my fiance and I may call the county on her a little after I move...She has 16 horses on 6 acres. And really the horses are only on about 3 1/2 acres of that 6 acres. There HAS to be a fine for that? I don't think theres any way the new place could be worse then this. They act like they're SO great and treat the horses amazing..no. I pay $700 and have my dad build a run in shed...so I don't use stall...so she rents out stall I pay for.....She says its not a big deal and I'm always welcome back, bet she'll miss that easy $425 every month. I meant to take a pic of what my horse has to live in right now, its so bad now because of the rain. When I put Dex away though their mare slipped past us and I had to spend over 20 min trying to catch her. They said I needed to train my horse to be caught...yet he walks up to me in the field so not really sure how to train him to be caught...yet their horse escapes first chance it gets and wont be caught. There must be SOME reason Dexter wouldn't let her catch him...he loves everyone usually...

Sorry for the rant. I'm very bitter right now. I don't know how people can be so crappy.


----------



## Atomicodyssey

Love the pic of that snake! Awesome. I totally hear you on how crappy people can be. My friends I rode with today from my old barn were telling me how everyone there is disgusted with the BO in how she treated me. Everyone thinks its ridiculous and they even commented that my horse looks BETTER than he did there. Everything happens for a reason, I'm glad it went down because I love my new barn. Everything is so NICE and makes her place look like a junk heap, hah! I would find out if I were you about reporting her, 16 horses on six acres is insanity. Plus stealing your run in. Even verbal agreements hold some bounds, see if you can't do something about it since she said she would split the costs with you before.


----------



## QOS

Evilamc - I am so sorry this POS has been such a jackass to you. Some people are just grubby. I generally wish bad $3x on them and smile. Unfortunately, you have had to learn a really hard lesson that cost money. But remember, God don't like ugly. ;-) Since is it a permanent structure on her property I don't know what recourse you would have UNLESS you have something in writing. I don't know the laws of your state but it might not hurt to ask someone who does know. 

Loved the pictures! The snake...well, he needs to stay a safe distance. Glad you got in a canter. 

I am planning on riding Sunday with my cousin and going back to Ebenezer next Wednesday to ride. Blessed Savior I have found a riding buddy that will haul on a weekday to ride! LOL it is a 4 hour round trip but it is worth it. So looking forward to riding more and more. My right leg felt pretty dang good today!! Balance is not perfect but I am working on it.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Got to sneak in a quick ride this morning before work! First time Dream and I have actually been able to travel on trail without having to worry about boots. She was a bit silly, which wasn't unexpected all things considered. But she is sound and forward and I couldn't be happier!




















While I was out riding, DH cut hay. It's perfect (does anything smell nicer than fresh-cut hay?!), so fingers crossed the weather gods stay happy and don't send any unexpected rain.











2014 mileage
...
05/30/14 george 14.47 miles 4.6 mph 467.29 total miles
06/06/14 dream 11.83 miles 6.8 mph *479.12 total miles*


----------



## AnitaAnne

Evil, that is so wrong the bo plans to keep your run-in shed. This is the problem with asking when it is ok to take something that already belongs to you. 

You need to decide a few things:

1) do you need/want the shed? 
2) how quickly do you think you could dismantle it? 
3) when is the bo away from the property?

As I see it, you have two choices. 

The thing is, if you could dismantle it in say a couple of hours, you could just go there, take it down and leave (while bo is away). Once it is gone, there would not be anything she could do. After all, you have the proof of purchase, right? Plus I've always heard that possession is 9/10 of the law. Just make sure you get your horse out before you do this, or at the same time. Just to be safe, you don't want the bo holding any of your other property, so get it all out. 

Or, if you (or your dad) think it is more trouble to take down than it is worth, you send her a very detailed bill listing materials cost, reasonable labor costs, and a time frame to pay for the shed, 30 days should be plenty. You can give her the option of not keeping the run-in shed, in which case you would be willing to remove it. Then you give a copy of the letter to an attorney.


----------



## QOS

Dawn, so glad that Dreams is sound and forward! That is wonderful. I know she is your baby.


----------



## QOS

LOL Amy, you and I posted at the EXACT same time. Your plan could work. I don't think it would be worth her getting her knickers in knot when she finds it gone.  

I think she would come out on the losing end of a legal battle too. Old heifer!


----------



## Roadyy

The guy from work that I thought was going to be my new trail partner decided it was no longer cost effective to work for the contractor company he was here with. He moved back to Georgia so I am stuck to riding the trails and road side by the farm til I get my truck going again. I was so looking forward to enjoying more of the trails at Ecofina this summer. 

Evilamc, sometimes you just don't count the losses when you are moving forward to something better. Just think of it as paying them with a shed to never deal with them again. I can't wait to read the joy in your future posts after settling into the new place.

Dawn, great pics and yes the smell of fresh cut hay is the bees knees.

I should be back to a couple days a week of riding again next week. Amber had her 3 rd lesson last night and is really getting into it with her trust of herself, Doc and Shannon(coach). It's fun to watch.


----------



## Oreos Girl

So excited, Oreo's new saddle is ordered. It is a custom fit from a company in Pennsylvania. I got an email with the guarntee that if it doesn't fit they will fix it at no cost to me.

I am getting this style saddle









And it will be in this color scheme.









I am getting a few extras like shorter fenders because I am short, rings where all the ties strings are, and 3 way rigging. I really like my Tucker saddle and how it is rigged so I made it very similar.

When I get it in, I can finally have people come to my house and ride with me (hint hint Celeste or AnitaAnne or anybody from here that wants to).


----------



## AnitaAnne

Oreo: nice saddle! Always fun to get a new one

Let me know when, I'm always ready to ride! (well, when I am not hobbling along)

Evil: forgot to add, charge bo for total cost of shed, not half. Afterall, she didn't want to stick to original deal, correct? 

Dawn: so pleased Dream is better and feeling good! Nothing better than riding your heart horse. 

Denise: weird about the posting, so glad you are feeling good and getting to ride! 

I am too tired after working to do a thing lately. I keep waiting to see some new grads show up on nights, but it hasn't happened yet. 

What I need is to clone myself; one to do housework and tend to kids, one to go to work and make some $$, and that would leave me free to do the barn stuff, ride, take vacations, maybe even sleep! sigh


----------



## Roadyy

AnitaAnne said:


> Oreo: nice saddle! Always fun to get a new one
> 
> Let me know when, I'm always ready to ride! (well, when I am not hobbling along)
> 
> Evil: forgot to add, charge bo for total cost of shed, not half. Afterall, she didn't want to stick to original deal, correct?
> 
> Dawn: so pleased Dream is better and feeling good! Nothing better than riding your heart horse.
> 
> Denise: weird about the posting, so glad you are feeling good and getting to ride!
> 
> I am too tired after working to do a thing lately. I keep waiting to see some new grads show up on nights, but it hasn't happened yet.
> 
> What I need is to clone myself; one to do housework(and want household replacement funding out of paycheck) and tend to kids(who will want funding for things worn out tending to kids), one to go to work( who will want to spend the check on work clothes and such) and make some $$, and that would leave me free to do the barn stuff, ride, take vacations, maybe even sleep( and want funding for horse related activities)! sigh



You just added 3 more mouths to feed and hands out wanting a take of the pay. Have you ever watched Multiplicity? He finally piled them off in a car and sent them away where they opened a pizzeria. lol Ofcourse they were all sleeping with the one wife. Guess there is a way to wear o......uhmmm,, nm/


----------



## Celeste

My computer is still in the shop, so I am not posting pictures and I don't have my mileage program. I haven't ridden due to work. I am supposed to ride in the morning. 

My son took some scrap lumber and built me a "fake" bridge in the horse pen. They are already willing to step on it (to get to their feed buckets). Hopefully this will translate to them actually crossing the bridge. I am not going to try the real bridge for a few days most likely.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> You just added 3 more mouths to feed and hands out wanting a take of the pay. Have you ever watched Multiplicity? He finally piled them off in a car and sent them away where they opened a pizzeria. lol Ofcourse they were all sleeping with the one wife. Guess there is a way to wear o......uhmmm,, nm/


Way to kill the dream,Roadyy :evil:

Of course, any clone of mine would probably buy a horse and a saddle and want to hang out at the barn too...jeez...at least 6 more mouths to feed.


----------



## evilamc

Thanks guys for the advice about my shed! Being the type of woman the BO is I think I'm just going to do as my mom says, I just don't have the time to worry about going to court! I'm sure she wouldn't be quiet if I did come and take it while she wasn't here...I was thinking of doing that. Sucks. Emptied out my tack box today so my bf and I could load it up to move it! Man even empty that things so heavyyyy!!!!!! My back seat is now completely filled with horse stuff...and back seats of f150's are pretty darn big.

Oreo that new saddle looks amazingggg!! My new saddle has been at the builders a few weeks now so I'm hoping it should be done any day now  If it doesn't fit I'm going to cry. All the fitting stuff I went though and then the wait to get it made!

Anita, I know what you mean about just not having enough time  Fiance just got a really good promotion at work, so we're hiring a cleaning lady once a month now lol! I work 8-5 usually 5 days a week then go to the barn till late multiple nights...then on my two days off I'm usually gone all day! I just don't have the time to clean. Hes lucky if I cook a few times a week lol! Crock pot is my best friend. You should look up crock pot recipes, its sooo easy! You can prepare multiple meals at once, then freeze, then in the morning take out which you'd like to make and just cook it all day in crock pot...come home to dinner ready!


----------



## Roux

Wow- I take a week off and I have to read a novel to catch up!! :wink:

*Atomic*- New Mexico is a very beautiful place, I am very lucky to have horses and all this lovely land I can access!

*Foxtail* - I am a lizard for sure. I am happiest when the temp is in the 90s. I start to wimp out in the triple digits though but luckily we don't see much of that. Although it was 100 and 101 Tuesday and Wednesday. I didn't think it would be good for the horses to ride in those temps so they got a few days off. 
Your horse Roudy was stunning!! 
I think you pictures are stunning as well. I have been to Oregon twice and I loved it both times but I was on the coast mostly in the Tillamook area. Its a very beautiful state.

*Anita*- I am glad you are feeling better after your wreck. 

*Celeste*- I have to cross bridges to get on my trails (3 to chose from). When I first got Roux last year I hand walked him to the closest one and spent an hour trying to coax him across. I wanted him to walk calmly so I didn't push it. All I could get was his front two hoofs. I kept trying for a week and eventually took Gus along to show him. I thought "no way will Roux chose to be left behind..." sure enough even that wasn't enough. One bridge is concrete and it echos pretty badly. The other is wood and it is also a bit clunky and a tad narrow. 
One of the things I did with Roux was a technique I read in a Monte Roberts book: He suggests showing the horse the "escape route" so that way they feel safe. On a bridge its easy if they put one foot on the bridge then back them off. Two feet back them off. This shows them they can allways back off calmly if they have a problem. Opening this "mental door" for Roux did the trick as soon as I tried it. Now he just walks over, cool as a cucumber, and we ride over all three without a moments hesitation.  It sure was annoying at first though! It works for us with trailers as well. 

*Evil* - Can't wait for you to get Dex moved. And then pics of the "new" trails of course! 

*Everyone* - If you ever come to the land of enchantment I would LOVE to ride with you. I only have two horses so one at a time  but you can have Gus and I'll take crazy horse 


*** *** *** *** *** ***
My summer program has been exhausting me and I just didn't have the energy to ride after I got out much this week. But we were able to go for a short ride today. The horses were great. It was 99 deg when we started but cooled off to 88 and it was lovely. The flies and mosquitoes are now out in full force which means Gus is acting like a fool. That horse is soo melodramatic about flies. I am about to rename him DK - Drama King. 
He is also just a weirdo. While the horses didn't give us any trouble leaving today on the way home Gus kept trying to turn around on my mom and go AWAY from home! What kind of horse does that... 
I was able to break the 300 mile mark with today's ride. My summer schedule changes next Wednesday so I am hoping that I will be up for more soon. 

I was looking at my GPS from last week's long ride and I think that if I have all day I can ride to a lake (actually a reservoir). I think it would be about 30 miles there and back and I would have to cross one freeway. I don't know if I could even get through (fencing etc.) but I might make that a goal to do in the fall when its cooler. 

My mom and I are also planning a 3 day trip with the horses in the mountains with the horses at the end of July... I can't wait! 

******* 
Today: 7.89 miles*

306.57 Miles YTD




























*This one is my favorite from today:


----------



## evilamc

Roux, you always have the prettiest pics. I'll come visit and teach you how to groom Atticus  Your trails look so awesome. If you do that 30 mile ride...take lots of pics! I wonder what Roux would think about going 30 miles in one day lol.


----------



## Celeste

Roux, thanks for the bridge crossing idea. She will easily walk over the "fake bridge" now. I have no idea how that will translate to the real thing. 

My friend Donna came out. It was around 90 degrees. We rode about 5 1/2 miles. Between the flies, the heat, and my mare being in flaming heat, she was not very polite. She really had a bad attitude and shook her head and really was hyper the whole way. Kind of a funny note: she walked quietly past the pit-bull from the pits of Hades with no problem. Then we were almost home and Earnie, our neighbor's very quiet, gentle hound was just standing by the rode. She got so startled that she backed up suddenly, ended up losing her footing partially, going down a bank, wheeling around all panicky, and generally having a total meltdown. I was very surprised that I didn't fall off. That was nice. 

That's why she got the name "Psycho Princess". It is crazy because she usually will walk along quietly on a loose rein. 

My husband, a Baptist preacher, commented on my story. He said those Arab horses are as cantankerous and headstrong as a bunch of Baptists.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Almost time for the Belmont! Run fast California Chrome!!!


----------



## tiffrmcoy

Was anyone else CRUSHED by California Chrome losing? I was so they best medicine I feel to get over a sadness is to go for a ride so I did. Took War out for a little ride around the neighborhood, she did REALLY well didn't take any pics but rode for 1.34miles. I was trying not to be out when it got dark.


*117.56 miles total*


----------



## QOS

Celeste...I think PP is Biscuit's momma!!!
WI was so sorry California Chrome didn't win. Dang it...but those other 2 races were spectacular. My friend James said the owner was griping because the winner hadn't ran the other two and therefore was much fresher. That is true but that is also how the cookie crumbles. 

A young couple we ride with Dusty and Stacie are expecting their first baby in 8 weeks. Our little crew all attended a little diaper shower/cook out for them at their home today. I was telling James about working with Biscuit (he is who helped me round Biscuit up the other day) yesterday in the pasture and later on the lunge line. I told him he will look away from me and acted scared to death when I would walk up to him. 

I said I didn't know if I could ever stop Biscuit from doing that. James declared he could do it in one day. I told him "ok...Uncle James...you are on...I am bringing him to you". He said bring him in the morning. So Kellie and I were going to go there and then he said he'd come out to my barn and work with him. LOL his wife, Bev, is leaving in the morning for a conference so Biscuit is having Drill Sargent James come in the morning to work with him.

James is excellent with horses. He trains and sells horses all the time. His horses are always so well behaved and he genuninely loves animals.  so excited. Got to grab Biscuit before he can get away in the morning...I will update y'all later on Biscuit Goes to School with Uncle James!


----------



## Oreos Girl

I got some saddle time in yesterday on both horses but in an arena. I hauled both Oreo and Fiddler over to my friend's arena. I had sprayed their pasture in the morning with weed control and figured giving a couple of hours to dry was probably better but it does say no time between treatment and grazing. 

I wanted to work with Fiddler and standing while I mount. I know how to correct it but I have never lunged Fiddler so he doesn't know my cues. So I started out doing that, he picked it very quickly. Then we worked on standing still while mounted. I also worked on verbal and seat cues to whoa and a little side passing. Then I saddled up Oreo. I wanted practice mounting from the right. I was also working on verbal and seat cues to stop and side passing but that went away. Oreo hates the arena and was very gate sour so I worked on that instead. I used the idea of working them where they want to be and letting them rest where you want them to be. My knee and Oreo's stiffle was giving out before his resistance however. He did get better but wasn't willing to rest for long at the opposite end of the arena. When I did get off, he had worked up quite the lather.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Yesterday I worked in the morning, then met up with my SIL Gina and friend Christine for a lovely ride in the afternoon. Dream was not so sure to begin with that riding 2 days in a row was a good idea, but she was pleased to have company and did her job as a babysitter really well (the black and white pinto is new to Christine, who is a fairly timid rider). We normally take up the rear guard position as Gina's mare walks like nobody's business, but Dream did have to show the way past a couple terrifying objects (like an old mattress and some random piece of equipment that was catching the sun in such a way as to resemble a horse-eating monster :lol. We went on some new-to-me trail, which was great fun.

The bugs are now out in full-force, so Dream had to wear the dreaded Fly Bonnet. :wink:





























What we call "copper creek" since the water is what turned the rocks that funky color. It's water drainage from an old coal mine and I probably don't want to know what is in it to make everything that color!




















Later on that evening, I got Sultan out for a short ride to test a new type of breastcollar light I plan to use next weekend. I have horrible issues with motion sickness while riding at night and the very focused light I was using last year wasn't much fun. I found basically a mini-lantern and thought having the light shining 360 degrees would be less nauseating than the more-focused beam. The test ride was a success and I am cautiously optimistic that this new light will make me less ill. Fingers crossed!!

Can't see the test light in this picture as it's attached to the bottom of the breastcollar (so it only shines at the ground), but you can see the red light on my helmet shining off Sultan (it's to hopefully keep me from being decapitated by branches!).











Today is hay-making day, so no riding as doing the hay is going to be more than enough physical effort. DH is out raking the hay as I type this. I need to practice driving the big tractor more, so I can be the smart one in the tractor next year, versus one of the smucks on the hay wagon! :lol:


2014 mileage
...
06/07/14 dream 13.06 miles 4.6 mph 492.18 total miles
06/07/14 sultan 1.60 miles 4.0 mph *493.78 total miles*


----------



## Zexious

^Very stylish ;D


----------



## mammakatja

Hey folks! I just realized there is a thread for trail riders. I met someone about 4 months ago that is a diehard trail rider and hauls to just about anything she goes on. I am head over heals addicted to these bigger trail rides after meeting her. I've been involved with horses for 25 years and competed in playdays, started several horses from scratch and rode local roads and properties, but I've never hauled to the local state parks or been a part of the larger organized trail rides. Well I'm hooked. Here are some pics of recent rides since about the beginning of March. We plan on doing the overnight camping and night rides this summer. I can't wait!!!!!

This was the first time I attended a trail ride I had to haul to. We are out on Lake Texoma just across the TX border in OK. I'm on my barrel mare who is turning into quite the trail horse.








Shortly after that ride, I came across a sweet deal on an Aussie saddle and fell in love. It's my go to trail saddle now.








This is my 16.2 hand paint Mojo that I ride English but he too is proving to be an excellent trail horse. We are about to order a hamburger at the Dairy Queen drive through here. :lol:








After our burger, we headed down the town tracks.








This is Mojo's first time to walk through a creek. He was careful at first but he handled it really well.
















This is the lady that got me hooked on this stuff. I can't wait to share more summer trail ride pictures with y'all.


----------



## AnnaLover

Trailered to Desert Mountain Park early yesterday morning and rode on the Sonoqui Wash! Briar did fantastic  At least a 6 mile long ride in total.
Definitely not the normal scenery for the area of AZ I live in.. It was beautiful!!

In the wash

Up above on the side of the wash





My trusty mount


----------



## evilamc

Welcome guys! Great pics. I bet the people at DQ loved seeing you come through the drive threw.

Got Dexter moved today  No one was at the barn so that was nice and peaceful. Was a short haul to the new place. Darn horse gets ants in his pants whenever we come to a stop more then like 20 seconds! Any suggestions on keeping him from dancing around at stops? Got to the new barn and he instantly saw grass and wanted it all. We had him separated from the other two, but everyone is up to date on shots and they were all being so calm we decided to see how well they'd do together...That lasted like 15 min lol! Her horse was being super protective of her donkey and if Dexter got too close (he was just exploring and grazing really couldn't care less about them) her horse started yelling at him lol. Then out of the blue he did more then just yell...he ended up turning his butt to Dex...man Dex turned on him so fast! No one was hurt, but we have them all separated now and are going to try introducing slowly so her horse will hopefully stop being so protective of the donkey 

What we left:









Bye my pretty run in shed 









BYEEEEEEEEE









tooo



























Silly face









Oh my I have a lot to put away









All pretty!









My awesome parking job. Didn't mean to park crocked...still getting the hang of backing up the bigger trailer...I need more practice! BUT it ended up working out really well that I parked crocked...made my trailer fit better since its a little big for the spot she had for it 









So tomorrow I'm going to go hang out with him. If he seems pretty relaxed and happy I may try to hope on and explore...if he's still a little nervous from the move then I may take him on a nice hand walk to explore


----------



## Atomicodyssey

Bandit had the past two days off and he was a pistol! Calm in the cross ties but after I walked him before tightening the girth he NIPPED ME which resulted in him getting out of my space FAST and a quick lunge til I decided he was sorry! Got on him and same old crap, walking off once I get on so we did some arena work before setting off on the trail. He was strong, so I decided to do a fast but shorter distance. I always walk on the dirt road from and to the barn which is relatively short but other than a few minute walk break it was all a working trot and two short stretches of canter. Race pace! We did 4.23 miles and averaged 7 mph with a max of 12.2. Near the end he settled at a steady pace on a loose rein, I even got him to do this nice extended, impulsed trot a few times and when we cantered he did it nicely and collected... No rushing! His corners are getting better and he's also improving in traveling straight. When I first started riding this horse a month ago he wiggled, bent his body in every direction at any pace EXCEPT straight. He says he wants to work so by god I let him!

I've never met a horse that's so opinionated on where you go. He often times decides he wants to go on THAT trail and we have to have a discussion. Even on the way back to the barn he will try to veer off back onto the trails! I don't know if he's just direction challenged or really just enjoys his work. I'm hoping for the latter.

Up to 43.84 miles!


----------



## Atomicodyssey

Evilamc so glad to see you moved! What a beautiful place and feel LUCKY for a change in elevation! Don't worry about the horses, they'll settle in. And holy cow I'd be sneaking in the middle of the night for that run in... It's gorgeous!


----------



## tman33

*horse rides*

I am up 9.25 rides! I add the .25 due to the fact I only got to ride about 2-3 miles. It was just one of those afternoons I had to ride, even if it was just a small ride. We usually don't even bother saddling them up if we don't ride for at least six hours or more. I am up to 130 miles so far this year. We are riding again in two weeks.


----------



## QOS

So glad to see new people joining in!!! Trail riding is a wonderful way to spend time with your horse and fellow riders!!!

I got out to the barn at 7:00 AM this morning and brought Biscuit up. I didn't have a problem with him because I was feeding him. I groomed him and started longing him before James got to the barn. 

James told me to take the longe line off of Biscuit and he took over. He ran Biscuit around a few time - Biscuit can really move if properly motivated!! James dropped the whip and turned his back on Biscuit and Biscuit walked right up to James and followed him all over the arena like a dang puppy. 

James walked him up and down and around. Once Biscuit didn't follow and James had him running again. Biscuit decided following James was GREAT. James directed me in getting the same results. Good Biscuit!! I was so proud of him.

Barry and I went back to the barn after feeding time. He let Barry walk up to him but not me.

I went back just at dusk and Biscuit came up to me and I stroked him all over and picked up his feet as James directed. He didn't want to follow me. Later I walked to my car with Sarge following. Biscuit came into the corral after Sarge walked out while I was still in the car. I got out and petted his face. 

It is a start! Going to keep working on it!


----------



## knckoff

well rode the girl in my profile pic in feb and again here about 2 weeks ago. a little rough not that I blame my old girl. will have some more pics up soon


----------



## color01

We rode the 8.5 mile Battlefield trail in Petersburg saturday, nice trail. and it was only a 1.5 hour drive for us.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Well...some sad news here. I found out Selena most likely has arthritis in her hock(s), which would explain the mysterious back soreness issue and other funky things going on, so I have decided to retire her from endurance/CTR. I am very bummed, but also relieved that I wasn't crazy thinking something else was going on this whole time trying to figure out why the heck my horse just wasn't holding up to conditioning after buying numerous saddles, doing proper body work, and going slowwww with training/conditioning. I'm not really sure what my plan is, as this kind of caught me off guard. My plan was to compete with Selena until Vee is old enough to start her training, but now I have at least a 3-4 year gap. Might try to lease Selena to someone who could work her lightly more regularly to keep the arthritis at bay, that way I could take on another horse, or I might just hold off and try to see if anyone needs a rider for their already seasoned horse(s). Either way, I hope to stay in the action as my goals are real and I hope to still achieve them! I hope you all don't mind if I stay connecting on this thread with Selena's progress and Vee's growth, even if I'm not collecting miles. I will live vicariously through all of you! 

On a more positive note, I am crewing for Dawn (Phantomhorse13) at Old Dominion this weekend!!! It will be my first ever time meeting her after all this time of chatting on HF and FB...we are long overdue and I'm psyched :wink:

Here are some recent pics of the girls since our move to Maryland...


----------



## QOS

EL6 - so sorry about Selena. That dang arthritis bites human and horses. I have it in my knee so I can appreciate her problem. 

Glad you are going to get to crew for Dawn! Woot! That should be a blast. 

Vee is getting cuter by the day!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

QOS said:


> EL6 - so sorry about Selena. That dang arthritis bites human and horses. I have it in my knee so I can appreciate her problem.
> 
> Glad you are going to get to crew for Dawn! Woot! That should be a blast.
> 
> Vee is getting cuter by the day!


Thank you...I just feel bad for it taking this long to discover. She has a whole lot of heart for trying something physically impossible for her to do comfortably, and for that I will always be grateful. Keeping her comfortable and happy is my new priority...other than forcing her to babysit the monster...with that she has no choice :lol:


----------



## liltuktuk

Not much riding for me over the past week. I spent Wednesday and Friday out on Lake Erie in a very small boat working. It beats the office, but it also beat me. My tailbone and back are never going to be the same after being slammed around by the waves...

Saturday I got Amira out for a 6 mile ride. It was great. We average 6 mph and she still had some in the tank despite the heat and humidity which we're both still getting used to. Saw some boys on bikes along the trail which Amira was wary of. I gave them a friendly wave and a "Hi!" and they just glared at me. Then we saw two young girls on a 4-wheeler who were extremely apologetic for spooking Amira and thought she was great and that it was great that I was out riding on the trail. We saw the boys again on the way back and Amira gave them a snort and a tail swish. Pretty sure that's her way of flipping them off. :lol:


----------



## mammakatja

Oh I'm just loving all these pictures and stories. Yes I do agree, trail riding is an amazing way to build friendships. And my kids are out of school now and about to join in. We're planning on a trip to Platter Flats in OK tomorrow. 

Color01, I lived in VA for 6 years. We lived in Dinwiddie just south of Petersburg. I actually had my last child at the hospital in Petersburg.  How neat to see you riding in my old stomping grounds. There are definitely some beautiful places to ride there.


----------



## Roadyy

No horse riding for me this past weekend, but got to spend some amazing time with friends and family. Had a wonderful time with my 3rd grandson who was all about being around pawpaw. The only one that calls me that. The others call me pap or pappie. Had a blast with the oldest grandson jumping to me from the side then having me throw him in the air to the deep end so he could swim to the ladder. Over and over. Who needs a gym.lol


I am hoping to go see the boys this evening if things work out so I can cut the grass around the barn before the rains move in tomorrow night and Wednesday.Thursday and Friday.


I got a bit melancholy while riding all the back roads up there and allowed the thought of moving back slip in until I mentioned it to wife and daughter. That got stomped out real quick.lol


----------



## AnitaAnne

Welcome all the new riders here! The horses are beautiful and y'all are riding in some beautiful places!! 

Love hearing about riding Mojo thru the DQ drivethru  when i was a kid we used to ride everywhere around and tie up the horses while we cooled off and got a cold soda. What fun! 

Evil, so glad you are moved, too bad about the run-in shed. It sure is beautiful...and is that the tack box your dad made? It is wonderful! Tell your daddy his work is beautiful, real quality shines through! No wonder the bo wanted to keep it. I wish I could have a shed and tack box (tack locker!) made by him. 

EL6, I am so sorry to hear about Selena, she is such a love. She would be such a nice horse to help train Vee. I hope you are able to keep her in lighter work. I don't know what you are currently using for her, but I swear by the Corta-flx joint suppliment. 

On a happy note, you are so lucky to be crewing and meeting Dawn and her horses in person! Please take lots of pictures and will you post a new thread of your experience crewing? I would love to hear about it.

My "new to me" Fabtron saddle arrived, if the rain/thunderstorms hold off, I plan to try it out. Wish me luck it works and Chivas doesn't dump me again:wink:


----------



## AnitaAnne

PS - Atom, sounds like you are making some good progress with your boy! I wish my boy could average 7mph. 

A friend of mine has a Class C camper for sale, and I think I can afford it! I'm going to look at it this week, should make camping out with Chivas and traveling to meet up with friends much more comfortable. It has a real bed and stand-up shower! Heaven


----------



## evilamc

dex won't eat his grain. I haven't changed anything about it. Makes me wonder if he wasn't eating it before at other barn? Any ideas?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnitaAnne

evilamc said:


> dex won't eat his grain. I haven't changed anything about it. Makes me wonder if he wasn't eating it before at other barn? Any ideas?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Might not be hungry now he has GRASS. Or he could have a little colic from all that grass when he is not used to it. Make sure to provide some coarse hay & exercise to counter the rich grass.


----------



## Roadyy

Amy, I can average 7mph with all three of mine......for about 50 feet at a time..lol

That camper idea sounds like a great idea. Amber and I were just talking about plans for the first week of July. My B'day is towards the beginning and Friday is the holiday so I'll have those both off with pay. I am looking at taking Monday, Wednesday and Thursday off for vacation days to give me a 9 day weekend at the cost of only 3 vac days.Whooot!

We are going to the Florida caverns in Marianna one of the days then Amber and I will do some trail riding together some where. We are also talking about checking out some area attractions like lighthouses and museums along the coast. DW also mentioned the Valdosta Theme Water Park in Ga. So there is plenty of options to choose from.

I like the camping right next to all that cold water idea the best. I think we can do that a few nights and let DW find a sitter for Jesa during the day on her way to work.


----------



## QOS

Amy - no getting DUMPED. :shock: That leads to not riding!

Evil - I agree with Amy - he may just be a little "off" from moving and different/more grass. 

I am pretty excited right now. I put an offer in on a travel trailer that is like Brand Spankin' New. I think no matter what we will get it because hubby said he'd pay what the guy is asking. 

He wants me to sell my little converted LQ so IF he does buy it I will sell the little LQ and maybe get another one when I can afford a truck to haul it. Hubby is kind of selfish with his truck...well, not kinda. Totally selfish with his truck!

The travel trailer is a Windjammer and the shower it it I would be has NEVER been used. It still has the little yellow stick on tag on the faucets. 

Went out and worked with Biscuit this morning early. They shut him in when he was fed so I didn't have a wasted trip! He did a little free lunge in the small arena and then wanted to come into me. He was a little jumpy and nervous about it but when I turned my shoulder out he dropped his head to my elbo and followed me around. Lunge a little more and then he came into me and followed me all over the arena. I then took him on the wash rack and rasped his front hooves. Good Biscuit. I am riding in the morning and the lady has all of Clinton Anderson's DVD's and she is going to loan them to me. Got to work to make Biscuit pretty dang perfect!


----------



## evilamc

EL6 sorry about Selena  That really sucks! Hope you find a good way to manage it to keep her going strong 

So I think I found why he may not be eating...a month ago I added smartbug off, I fed him without adding that supplement and he ate...so kinda upset if he hasn't been eating his grain for the last month and old barn never noticed or told me...He has some important supplements in his grain!!

Ohh QQS you must post pics when you bring home the new trailer !!!! How exciting!

Anita, I told my dad he could make quite a bit of money selling tack boxes, he doesn't believe me though. I've seen other people sell custom made boxes that don't even look that nice for over $800 bucks! <3 My box, it was my Christmas present from my parents lol! Anything I get from them now basically has to do with Dexter, my shed was my birthday present! I paid for materials and he built it for me.

I was brave and took Dexter out for a ride today! He had a night to settle in, thats good enough right? When I got there, he was pretty calm, just following me around wanting to hang out. So I put his rope halter on and took him for a walk. Did a little ground work on the walk and he was a calm good boy. Got back and was like wth lets try it. So tacked him up and threw his boots on...then had to find somewhere to get on from lol! I'm so short and I hate mounting from the ground...I'm not very graceful at it...Choose the ledge from her side walk. Took a min and got Dexter lined up JUSTTTTTT right, then flexed his head in and hopped on! It was very uneventful, that made me very happy. He's always a little nervous about getting on in new places, so I fake as much courage as I can lol! So we set out! He was a little forward at first but finally calmed down and went to his normal trail riding self. Explored a bit, learned hes like a mountain goat when we went down a very steep terribly rutted/rocky hill. I was very proud!

Not sure if I was actually allowed to be back on these trails...they had private property signs but just said no hunting/fishing...there wasn't any no trespassing signs 









Rode down to the water. Didn't get all the way to it though, he wasn't interested at all so I didn't force him









Not sure if you can tell how bad the footing is! I was amazed how well he did! I fail though...going up I noticed there was a grass path to the side so we could have completely avoided going down that.









Almost home









"HI MOM WE WENT ON A TRAIL RIDE YAY" I love him.









Got him cleaned and hosed off...









and he goes over









"Ah that was fun"









So was a great day. Hopefully he just wasn't eating his grain because of the bug stuff, so I didn't add it to his grain for the week. He only had one scary moment on the trail...over walking through a small bit of water..I think he was just unsure about the footing but once he got a foot in he happily crossed.

3.27 miles today (not very good  need to find where all the trails are!) 158.94 for the year.


----------



## Oreos Girl

Lots of new people posting pictures. They all look great.

Evilamc, glad you got moved, sorry that Dexter isn't eating his supplements. I think settling in time has more to do with a new horse and a new location. I always wondered about it because I haul Oreo and now Fiddler lots of places and just go. But I think if the horse is unfamiliar with both you and the location then some settling in time is good.

EL6, so sorry about Selena. Good luck on you decision.


----------



## BlooBabe

I'm not going to get any more miles in this year. My sister and I are moving to Oklahoma in a few months and we'll be in the city with all our indoor animals and such so there won't be any room/space/time for the horse. Luckily the friend that bought my horse's daughter offered to buy Agoutie when I move but because the move is 2 months away and I've got to pack everything up I won't have much time for any more riding. 
Pretty Boy's owner called and said he foundered worse than before. She hadn't gotten around to getting him a muzzle and he's had access to acres of fresh grass. So I'm not surprised but I'm angry and sad that he's suffering. She was trying to get her vet out to do an evaluation but he won't call her back so I called mine but she's away until the end of next month and there aren't many other equine vets that will travel to him. So she's just got to keep him as comfortable as possible until a vet can be reached and figure out if he can come back for it or not.
I've come to realize that this is just not my year. Oh well, I'll still lurk around here and admire all the pretty places you all ride.


----------



## QOS

Woot!!!! We bought the trailer!! So freaking excited. I have been trying to get Barry to get a travel trailer for 30 dang years. This one is so clean it is hard to believe it is 2 years old. It even has an outdoor grill and outdoor shower. That should come in handy!

Here is a link to one that looks EXACTLY like the one we are getting. 

2013 Forest River Rockwood Windjammer 3008w, Council Bluffs IA - 112134656 - RVTrader.com

He just said he wants me to sell my little Softail LQ so I guess I will get it ready to sell. I wish I had a truck...I would never sell it. I have only camped in it twice. :-(

Oh well. I wanted to go camping this weekend but we probably won't. Going next Thursday up to Ebenezer so I am looking forward to that. 

Evil - I think your dad could sell those!! He did a beautiful job. Loved the pictures you took!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Bloo, so very sorry to hear about how things are working out for you, esp with Pretty Boy!! I hope it's not as serious as it sounds, but you must be furious with the new owner for not getting him a muzzle.

Denise, the trailer is fantastic! I was rather shocked to see carpet tho (and light-colored carpet at that). That wouldn't last 10 minutes with us and the dogs.

No riding for me today as it rained off and on all day. We did have the chiropractor out to give everyone a once-over. Dream is much improved, so hopefully whatever her problem is has passed (I still suspect she was having a Lyme flare as well as the bruised foot). Both boys are looking and feeling good.. can't wait for this weekend!!


----------



## QOS

The carpet is necessary for the slides to work! The last thing I want is carpet. It holds dust and dust mites and I am very allergic to both of those. UGH.

I will have to get a little vacuum for it. Hahahaha I don't have a vacuum in my house - we have wood, pvc and porcelain floors!


----------



## Atomicodyssey

Omg I just typed out a big reply and my stupid phone deleted it! GRR!

QOS - omg your camper is so nice can I live in it?! Can that thing pull a horse trailer?

Evilamc - your new trails are beautiful and so is your new place! Don't worry about Dex but do watch him with all the new grass.

Roadyy - glad you're spending time with your grandkids but get your butt back in the saddle! Lol 

Phantom - your trails are beyond gorgeous. I'd love to go riding with you!

Also wanted to say I love this thread. It's like ten plus different trail riding blogs with great pics and you get to interact with everyone!


Me and Bandit did 8.91 miles today. He was much more compliable, and overall we had a great ride I didn't want to end. I met up with two of my slow poke buddies but I love them! A lot of walking but we did two good stretches of trotting and I trotted when I was by myself. We averaged 4.3 mph with a max of 10.2. We always lead because Bandit is so forward and moves out so well! He's getting better in everything, however he threw a little fit when we parted ways with the other horses. We had a terrible stretch of flooded trail where it was too muddy to trot and the bugs were SWARMING both of us. Ah welcome to freaking Florida.

Took a few pics. Tada!

Barn cat.









My buddies! In the background a lone horse is kept in a tiny grass less paddock and his coat looks terrible. And he's all alone. Poor poor guy...









I'm sorry if any pics appears sideways... I don't know how to change it on my phone!


----------



## Spotted Image

Rode 8.5 miles today at the trails I'm boarded on, which is public trails. I believe we finally over came our bucking issue. We mainly walked did a lot of trotting and some loping even. We also rode on a lot of road, but almost got hit. My niece rode my dad's horse and I'm thinking of going to ride her later this week by myself. We kicked up a fawn. 
My niece on dad's horse (black) me on Sassie
705_5519833300033777900_n_zps14ddbc34.jpg"/></a>
Niece on King playing in creek

Sassie and I in creek

We don't know what happen here, they almost fell, but recovered uninjured and she didn't fall off.

Photo of one of creeks


----------



## mammakatja

I'm a little bummed. Our trail ride to Platter Flats was cancelled since we got over an inch of rain last night. It's a little soggy in our area. BUT...shouldn't complain. Rain in Texas in June is never a bad thing. Our hay field needed it. My riding buddy and I are going to drown our sorrows by shopping at Horse and Rider tomorrow. 

Spotted Image, I love the pics of y'all riding through that creek. I hope to get all my horses to do that some day. My paint is doing pretty good with water. My barrel mare...not so much. She jumps over 12 inches of run off like it's the Colorado River. And at 1200 lbs and 16.2h, that's a lot of horse to jump over puddles like that!


----------



## Roadyy

Not sure if I'll get a ride in this week or not. I have to get the grass around the barn cut this evening then the rains are suppose to be moving in tomorrow.


----------



## QOS

Sure Atomic - why not? We can go riding!

Spotted - your little mare is darling! Beautiful creek to ride through - glad your neice didn't fall!

Mammakatja - too bad about the ride. What part of Texas are you in? I am in southeast Texas on the Texas/Louisiana border in the Beaumont area.


----------



## Celeste

If you pull that travel trailer and the horse trailer, then you will take two vehicles? That is a really nice camper! Makes me jealous. Even if I had one just like it, I wouldn't have time to use it........


----------



## Roadyy

Bloo, I am sorry to hear about having to let the horses go for awhile. I hope the move is for you and your sister is to better yourselves. You can always tuck back a dollar or two every chance you get just to go on a rental trail ride for a horse fix.

Denise, that trailer is sweet, but will the horses really need all those amenities? I don't think they are going to appreciate any of it. You should just tell hubby to haul it on over here because my boys do appreciate those kinds of things.lol

Spotted, my horse will drop in the water if it is above his cannons like he has been shot dead, especially in warmer weather. I have learned to keep my awareness in high alert every time we cross water that is more than his body length. lol

mamakatja, sorry your trail ride was canceled. Hopefully you can still get some great rides in.


Celeste, only reason I would be able to use it is because their is a very nice park right on the Bay at the mouth of the Gulf where I could haul it for a week. Then just drive back and forth to work from there. Beautiful place called St. Andrews State Park. Too bad they don't allow horses.


----------



## knckoff

Tooj my girl gen for about 4 miles a few weeks ago and shes getting another 10 in a couple days


----------



## EnduranceLover6

AnitaAnne said:


> EL6, I am so sorry to hear about Selena, she is such a love. She would be such a nice horse to help train Vee. I hope you are able to keep her in lighter work. I don't know what you are currently using for her, but I swear by the Corta-flx joint suppliment.
> 
> On a happy note, you are so lucky to be crewing and meeting Dawn and her horses in person! Please take lots of pictures and will you post a new thread of your experience crewing? I would love to hear about it.


Thanks everyone. I sound like such a downer talking about Selena lol, when in reality she is LOVING life. I don't think she is going anywhere, I love her way too much, but the hock issues (or whatever it is) definately puts a damper on things. Our plan is to find a good supplement that works for her and keep her going in light, correct work. I have high hopes that she can stay comfortable and maybe we can see about doing some legal injections to try lower competitions later on. Meanwhile, she is being a FANTASTIC role model/pretend Mommy to Vee...and that is all I could ever ask for 

I will take lots of pictures this weekend and will post a thread about it in the endurance section!


----------



## mammakatja

QOS, I'm in north TX between Dallas and Sherman. McKinney is about 20 minutes south of us as well. The OK border is about a 30 min drive for us. 

We're hoping to catch a ride tomorrow. This is my girls' first week off from school and one of their birthdays is this Saturday. The lady we like to ride with and usually haul to is off tomorrow so we're going to surprise my girls with a ride to DQ. I'm going to have to wash some muddy horses but the weather should cooperate.


----------



## QOS

Celeste - yes, we will ahve to take 2 vehicles UNLESS we decide to store it up at Lake Sam Rayburn. I tried to get hubby to buy a LQ but he said absolutely not.

Roaddy, my boys appreciate all kinds of comforts - especially Biscuit. Poor fellow doesn't take them for granted like Sarge!!! I would love to haul it to Ebenezer and stay for a week or two myself. Hoping we will be able to do that. Barry can go play golf up there or go fishing if he would like. Rayburn has a gorgeous golf course and world class bass fishing. LOL works for me if I can haul my boys up there and stay!

Bloo - that breaks my heart for Pretty Boy. I am so sorry about the horse situation. I had to take a "break" from horses for 26 dang years. I never stopped wanting one or longing to be around them. Hopefully, you will be back in the saddle again soon. Hugs. 

EnduranceLover6 - My former horse Dashing Big Red had popping hocks - he was a former race horse. I gave him glucosamine and it seriously helped him. I believe they give him Aquaban or something like that now. Hopefully Selena will be sound enough to do some riding/competing. 

Mammakatja - dang - that is quiet a distance from me. Ugh. some on down to southeast Texas when you can!


----------



## Painted Horse

A little bit of my saturday ride. I was holding the camera so it moves a lot. but you get an idea of the trails I ride close to the house. It was 13 miles

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSZKjs4DkAY&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Celeste

Painted Horse said:


> A little bit of my saturday ride. I was holding the camera so it moves a lot. but you get an idea of the trails I ride close to the house. It was 13 miles
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSZKjs4DkAY&feature=youtu.be


Ok. Now I am officially jealous. The scenery, the gait of the horse, the trees, the moose, the knowledge that you are not suffering from 90 degrees with 90% humidity. I might cry now.

Is that a fox trotter? It sounded like it to me.


----------



## mammakatja

We finally got our ride in today! I took my girls on a lunch date. 


Girls day out!








My babies strolling through town square. One told me this was better than a trip to Six Flags. The other said yea, you don't have to wait on your ride! :lol:


----------



## QOS

I am just whooped. I hauled up to Ebenezer to ride with two fellow "Hags on Nags". I am a member of a group of ladies called Hags on Nags. There is about 7,000 Face Book members and these two ladies live in the Kirbyville area which is 40 miles or so from Ebenezer. 

I got up there around 9:10 AM and tacked Biscuit up. We rode from Ebenezer to MT Ranch where my former horse Red resides. It was wet in places but was certainly passable. Not muddy but standing water. 

Biscuit was very good but on the way back he was following Deborah horse and her horse humped up a little embankment. Monkey see Monkey Doo...so did Biscuit and dang near threw me off. It felt like he was bucking and I know he really wasn't. Other than that he was pretty good all day.

Got in 14.4 miles.


----------



## Painted Horse

Celeste. Yes he is a Foxtrotter


----------



## Atomicodyssey

It stormed real good this morning, the thunder woke me up. Bandits previous owner told me bad weather wound him up.

So this evening after work I saddled up to go meet a friend and he was definitely annoying, spooking at everything! Well not everything but about five times worse than usual. He was a pistol and ready to go but that's actually pretty normal for him. 

So my phone was not adequately charged and died before I got back to the barn so my ride didn't track! BOO! Also my boyfriend unexpectedly got off work (he works nights) so he didn't say anything til after I got on the horse and my phone died. So he's sitting around waiting for me couldn't get a hold of me, calling everyone if they knew where I was, and was just about to go looking for me when I came home. Poor guy.

Been seeing pigs every ride almost. Thankfully that's something he doesn't spook on (a family of cardinals playing in the bushes though, that's another story). I hate to say it but I'm starting to get bored of the trails by me. There is an 8,000 acre forest I need to break into... Once upon a time it was easy to get into, the road going through it was being built and therefore no traffic. Now they locked up the gates we so easily accessed before, and the only way to get in is to go way around down a very busy road and then a couple miles down the main entrance drive. Am I possibly implicating myself asking for a good pair of wire cutters? LOL. I wouldn't cut the forests fence but there is a fence bordering the power lines that would make it a lot easier for me to get to the main entrance. 

We are starting to average 8 or so miles a ride and I'm eating up different varieties of trails fast!


----------



## Roux

*Evil - *I am so glad you moved! The new place is beautiful  I hope I can plan to do that long ride. I looked on Google Maps and there is a long stretch with no trees or water so I think I might need to wait for Autumn when it cools off to try it.

*Anita -* I wanted California Chrome to win too but I didn't really think he had a chance so I wasn't too surprised at the outcome. 

*Phantom - *I ordered a Fly Bonnet for Roux and Gus on Sunday. I hope they work. Roux is mostly ok with the bugs but Gus is a big baby about it. 

*mammakatja - *Welcome! You have beautiful horses but I am partial to paints  Trail riding is addicting! One of my horses is an ex-barrel racer, too. We have fun at play days but now we love the trails! I am 24 now and my mom and I still ride together on a weekly basis! Having a horsey family is the best!

*AnnaLover - *Welcome! The pictures you posted remind me of some of the riding I do here!

*EnduranceLover - *I am sorry to hear about Selena but I am glad that you found the source of her discomfort and it really sounds like you are going to be able to make the best of an unfortunate situation. Also keep the pics coming of Vee, I love her!!

*BlooBabe - *I am sorry to hear that you will be horseless for a while. I took a horse break for a few years and found a way to get sucked back in too. Good luck on the move!

*QQS - *Congrats on the new trailer!! My mom and I have been casually hunting for one too, can't wait to see pics 

It is a full moon this Friday the 13th!!! Any one planning on a night ride?!?! I used to go on full moon rides all the time but I am having trouble convincing my mom it is a good idea. 

*** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** ***

My summer has been so intense so far. I have been leaving the house before 7 and getting home around 11 pm, I have been wiped out but did go for a very refreshing ride tonight. Luckily my mom and Gus could join us and it was a beautiful night! 
*
7.00 miles today = 313.57 Miles YTD

*Picture time!

Me and the Roux monster


















My mom and Gus!


















And the trail - it was sooo pretty out today, the pictures don't do it justice.


----------



## QOS

OMG Roux - those pictures are STUNNING!!!!! 

Atomic - hope you can find a way into those trails. GPS tracking will drain a battery quickly - that is why I got a GPS. They are so much fun to play with!! 

I think we are getting the trailer home today. I will have to get all of the stuff we need for it transferred from the little LQ and then see what else we may need/want int here. I do have to go buy a mattress pad and bedspread. One of the recliners was removed from the trailer so I am going to see about replacing that. Woot! We are going camping next weekend so I am very excited about that. I will post pictures when we get it home.

I am going out to the barn to work with The Biscuit a little. We are still working in the round pen and he is joining up like a good boy. Hoping that it will transfer to the pasture soon!


----------



## jamesqf

QOS said:


> GPS tracking will drain a battery quickly - that is why I got a GPS. They are so much fun to play with!! !


One good thing about stand-alone GPS versus cell phone GPS is that you can easily carry spare batteries.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Thanks Roux...your pictures are incredible....sooooo jealous! 

Some updates on Selena...I'm almost positive she has lyme  and not arthritis. Contacted three of her previous owners and turns out "Oh yeah she had lyme when I got her, but we treated her for 30 days and then she was fine!" Symptoms were described as the same things I'm seeing now, so I ordered some doxy and we are going to give that a try. Cross your fingers for us!

Wanted to share this video with you all, Vee learned how to stand up on board in front of her stall...and she is just SO proud of herself. I laugh every time I watch it...such a goober :lol:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10201903344776850&l=3530729930160084054


----------



## evilamc

If its chronic, don't waste your money with doxy  from what I've read/heard from vets/experienced doxy only works if its a new case of lymes before its had time to really dig itself into the horses system. Talk to your vet! If you can afford it, 28 days of IV is like gold standard through cornell university...or find a holistic vet and treat with herbs like I did haha, way cheaper and I saw way better results then I did with doxy!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

evilamc said:


> If its chronic, don't waste your money with doxy  from what I've read/heard from vets/experienced doxy only works if its a new case of lymes before its had time to really dig itself into the horses system. Talk to your vet! If you can afford it, 28 days of IV is like gold standard through cornell university...or find a holistic vet and treat with herbs like I did haha, way cheaper and I saw way better results then I did with doxy!


I don't know if it chronic because I didn't have blood titers done, however I'm assuming it is. The doxy is already ordered so its coming either way. If I see no improvement we'll have to do IV. This is what my vet suggested. I ordered some additional supplements to help improve her immmune system as well to keep the lyme at bay. Every horse is different so we will just have to see what works for her.


----------



## evilamc

Good! Getting her immune system as strong as possible is the best thing to do. I wish they could make a real cure for lymes already  or a vaccine that really works for horses that don't have it


----------



## Atomicodyssey

To be fair my phone was already pretty low on battery when I started. Usually I have no problem going for two or more hours not even on a full charge!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

evilamc said:


> Good! Getting her immune system as strong as possible is the best thing to do. I wish they could make a real cure for lymes already  or a vaccine that really works for horses that don't have it


Me too, me too. I'm highly considering getting the vaccine for the little one. They say its only like 40% but the increase of infection is scary right now. I found a tick crawling across my arm today leaving the barn...UGGGGGGH I HATE BUGSSSS :-x


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

Kristin, V is so funny! I love it! 

Everyone, I have been working and commuting nonstop these last couple weeks. I drive 3 hours Monday mornings to work, stay with a friend that week, and drive 3 hours home after work on Friday. I miss my horses and dogs and family all week! I got really homesick this week. I will be doing this all summer at least. Thank goodness tomorrow is friday. I am planning to ride as much as I can this weekend. Even considering sleeping in the barn!



I miss you all, reading your posts and dreaming of your rides.


----------



## ZombieHorseChick

Hello :3 Ahaha I am a total outsider to this topic, but I shall try and change that now won't i :3

Sadly the last time I went trail riding was April!
I only have horrible pics but I'll post it anyways lol
My mare OT and I. 








Hardly a trail ride, like 30 minuets tops... *sigh* I need to ride more!!


----------



## Atomicodyssey

Roux those pictures are AWESOME! Seriously, what a dramatic back drop. I don't have a SINGLE picture of me on Bandit... 

ZombieHorseChick girl you need to get out there! Unless you have some extenuating circumstance NO EXCUSE! But we'll let it slide as long as you post more updates (and pics) of your future rides .

So I conferred with my partner in crime (mom) and she says since the powerline trail fence is not barbwire I could easily manage to cut a space and roll the fence back over so it looks normal. Plus I may add that the actual trail along the powerline is terribly overgrown and clearly nobody goes there or maintains it. I thought I was going to get brushed off by branches in a few spots. Seriously I might need a machete to go back through there.


----------



## ZombieHorseChick

I'm not aloud to ride alone on trails,( my only trail buddy is now a high risk pregnancy and can't ride) only in the field...( I turn 17 in August,I want my freedom riding already lol) *sigh* Over protective parents. You forget to wear a helmet once and get a severe concussion ONE time, I haven't lived it down still, that was in 2011 lol but I am really hoping to ride a whole lot more!! Just got a new pretty boy last Sunday  his name is Tonto.


----------



## Roux

Zombie - I love your new horse! He is a stunner 
*** *** ***

Today I went on an impromptu ride with a friend from school. She rode as a teen but hasn't been on a horse in years. Luckily Gus was a gentleman and was very good with her. Although for someone who hasn't been on a horse in a while I thought she was amazing! Maybe she will want to ride with me more.
That's what happens when non-horse people try to be friends with horse people they either get sucked in or left behind LOL
We stayed out in the dark to see the full moon, it was pretty impressive. As long as there is no cloud cover I want to ride in the dark tomorrow! 

3.04 miles today =
*316.61 Miles YTD*

See the full moon?


----------



## knckoff

well 10 miles on my old girl gen went with only minor hiccups.. maybe my fault finally took the bit out of her mouth and went back to riding in halter and i think i may have shocked her system a little bit. first mile was a little rough trying to get her to remember what i was asking for.. rest of the ride went very well and i'm hoping her refresher for the year is over.


----------



## Roadyy

Welcome to the newcomers and hoping to enjoy more pics and trails with you. 

ZHC, Tonto is a handsome fella. Hope to see more pics of you two out on the trails. Maybe you will run across someone like Roux so you can get out more.

knckoff, sounds like a good ride after the first mile. Hopefully we can see some pics from your rides soon to enjoy with you more.


I am in a holding pattern here while waiting on a call. My daughter's riding coach and my friend was asked to be an arena course judge at the ACTHA in Jasper,Fl tomorrow and mentioned they are looking for a couple of safety riders for the trail course. She is waiting to hear if they have any spots left for me to be one.

It would solve an issue for her and her partner as they had someone rearend them pulling the bumper trailer they had planned to take and they have not been able to get the ball up in the bed of her truck. I have already lined out an F250 and 4 horse slant load gooseneck combo to use if I am needed. 

I will update as soon as I get the call either way.


----------



## Roux

I hope you get to go Roadyy. That sounds like fun and I bet you would see some great riding.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy

Just got off the phone with her and it is a go. It's a 4 hour drive pulling the horse trailer by my calculations after looking at Google maps and we will not leave to about 7-8ish this evening. I will take plenty of pics when possible because I found out that I will be riding along with a group rather than parked at the obstacle so that will be a blast for me.

I'll be sleeping in the truck tonight while the two ladies I'm going with sleep in the tent.


----------



## ZombieHorseChick

Sounds like you're going to be having some fun Roadyy 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Marshalllovesabby

The longest trail ride I've done was about 15 miles. It was great


----------



## QOS

Welcome to all the newcomers!!!

Roaddy - can't wait to see the pictures!!!

Vee is getting to be a big girl and she is just precious!!! She is going to be a fun trail horse one day!

Foxtail - will you be moving to the new location permanently at the end of the summer? I would hate to be away from my family and my horses. They are my babies!

Drum Roll...we actually got the travel trailer yesterday. Woot!!! I am going to go out and take nice pictures of it after while. Hubby is off today and he is putting in a receptical to plug in the trailer at the house. He is putting in a 30 amp hickydoo thingy. LOL he is a IBEW electrician so that comes in kinda handy. 

Here it is on the driveway...


----------



## greentree

Denise, it won't fit in your garage.


----------



## jamesqf

greentree said:


> Denise, it won't fit in your garage.


Isn't that sort of redundant? I mean, it looks almost big enough to HAVE a garage


----------



## Roux

But where do you put the horse?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree

This weekend, Mary is showing 3 of my horses at the open show! I put her on Tootsie a couple of weeks ago, and she actually has enough body control now to ride her!! So she is showing Penny in Ranch Riding, Tootsie in Western pleasure and Hunter Under Saddle, and JR, the Mennonite Morgan, in Gambler's Choice Trail... 

Roadyy, have a great time at the ACTHA ride! Don't get yourself in trouble surrounded by all those wimmen!!!

Eviamc, your bridle should be done this week, I will let you know. 

Sorry I haven't been keeping up....I lurk a bit, but am trying to stay off the internet. It depresses me to read threads like "My horse became dangerous(bucked me off, started bolting, killed my grandma.....whatever) , so I SOLD it" , when I have trained, sane horses that I cannot seem to give away. 

AAAANNNNYYYway.....

EL6, sorry to hear about Selena and i hope the Doxy works....last October, my vet wanted Doxy for my filly, and we could NOT get any! Goodness only knows WHO picked up my e-mail addy as I googled all these drugs that treat sexually transmitted diseases!!

Have a great weekend!!

Nancy


----------



## Roadyy

Oh, they are already trying to get me in trouble. The plan was only to be there for tomorrows events and now they are sending me texts asking about possibly staying Sunday for the last ride. I say that is Father's Day and I am neither their father or they mine. lol


----------



## Celeste

I finally got my computer back. I had three rides to put into the computer. Today I rode with my friend Donna. We had a nice ride, but my horse was still all jiggy. Donna's husband looked at her for me and he thinks she was annoyed because the saddle had slid back a little too much. I may have to buy a breast strap or use a different saddle. Anyway, my total is now *145.41* miles.


----------



## QOS

LOL y'all are funny. The trailer is 34.5' in length. 

The DVD player isn't working. Hubby has got to pull the schematics on see if it is toast or just a fuse blown. 

He took the DVD player out of the spare room and put in there to test the TV. It took a while to cool it off because it was pretty hot today. I have to go get a little toaster for it and some bedding, etc. I already have stuff from the other little trailer that I will move into this one like electric skillet, griddle, can opener, cutting board, drainboard, towels, etc. 

I am going riding in the morning with my cousin at Tyrrell Park. Looking forward to it. Already planning my rides for next week at Ebenezer.


----------



## ZombieHorseChick

It seems I have a riding partner lined up, now if I can just get my dad to agree with it ^_^


----------



## QOS

*The spiders are out in force*

Went for a nice ride this morning. We haven't rode in Tyrrell Park in about 4 weeks. It was a little muddy but not bad. We have had quiet a bit of rain. 

Biscuit kept shying at everything and jumping at EVERYTHING when I was tacking him up. Ugh. My cousin said "what is wrong with him? You have never mistreated him and he is acting like you are going to hit him!" Once he spooked and jumped forward when the little chickens were behind him and he is so NOT afraid of chickens. 

I told her he has been this way since I started working with him in the arena but that he is fine once I am on his back. He was a doll once I got on. We rode throught the woods and several times I got a face full of spider webs, once with the spider. Dang, I couldn't see them very well this morning. Twice there was spiders on me. One crawling up my neck :shock: and Kellie swatted one off of the cantle of my saddle. UGH. 

I was swinging my crop around Biscuit's head getting them out of the path. I told Kellie "look at him...not even paying attention at all to this crop going all over the place right by his freaking ears. If I was on the ground he would be having cows and kittens." :lol:

We rode 4.8 miles. I loaded up Biscuit and hauled down the road a bit to meet my friend Betty while she was delivering wedding cakes I helped her make Thursday  LOL Biscuit didn't mind. 

I worked him in the arena when I got home using some of the stuff on yielding the hindquarters I saw on a Chris Cox DVD. He did that well and he lounged well. Cleaned the horse trailer out and I was done!! I have 151.7 miles for this year. 

There were lots of downed trees today. This one was loaded with Muscadine's.








Biscuit and Elan getting a bath








Biscuit wondering why he has to do all of this freaking arena work


----------



## Roux

*Nancy - *I hope the horse show goes well! Will there be pictures? Sorry about the horse market, you aren't selling a Saddlebred by chance? I swear a Saddlebred will be my next horse but I literally have never seen one in the state.

*** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** ***
The big full-moon ride I was looking forward top didn't quite go as planned. Turns out the moon has trouble making an appearance when it is raining!!!










We decided to forge on ahead any way since it was still warm. But since it was cloudy we ended up pretty much in the dark once the sun went down but it was fun anyway. 

We started off in the day light. And had one kind of scary incident. We were on the path through one of the areas that has a forest fire a few years ago. Roux and I were leading with Gus and my mom behind. All of a sudden Gus fell and was on his front knees. He popped right back up thankfully but when I tried to figure out what happened I was kind of freaked. The ground had given way under his front foot and there was a hole about 2 feet deep his front leg had fallen in. I think that the roots of the tree had burned to ash and was unstable and then collapsed. Thankfully we were only going at a walk and so Gus was uninjured. It was kind of freaky though. 
9.91 miles yesterday*
326.52 Miles YTD*

Here are some more pictures!


----------



## Atomicodyssey

Oh silly Biscuit... All horses have "those" days!

Scary about Gus, thankfully it ended up being non eventful! Roux kind of looks like a Saddlebred in that second picture . There's one at my barn and holy cow do they have some necks on them.

Went out to the barn today with intentions of trying my bareback pad on Bandit. The last two times I put the saddle on him he has pinned his ears, and has been behaving more spooky. I think the bar angles are wrong, as the marks on his pad are uneven. I'm in the process of trying to sell my English saddle, and I won't part with my western ones as one was my childhood saddle I used on my favorite horse and the other belonged to my dad who passed a year ago. So needless to say I am running pretty short on the useable saddle list... And have decided to forego any common sense and ride my feisty horse bareback. Back to the beginning of the story, I WAS going to try it out but of course I feel a bad storm rolling in and sure enough it starts raining as soon as I let him back out. Drats! Plus there was no one else there in the event I almost kill myself, though that was a secondary reason to the storm.

I swear his show name is going to be "Problem Child". It's always something with him, every day there's always some new scar or nasty bug bite. I need a really good fly spray concoction for my thin, sensitive skinned horse to brave the jungle that is florida.


----------



## 6gun Kid

So today we got in 11 miles, and lots of pictures so here goes.... I don't know why they are all sideways
































































http://www.horseforum.com/members/41643/album/star-wars-day-ride-11426/20140614-165226-88154.jp[IMG]

[IMG]http://www.horseforum.com/members/41643/album/star-wars-day-ride-11426/20140614-165341-88162.jpg

and since it was about a jillion degrees with 4000% humidity I took a quick dip to cool off









brings us to 55 miles for the year.


----------



## ZombieHorseChick

Okay , my pictures suck , but I went riding today ! Only have pictures of behind the barn though, left my phone behind with my boyfriend while his sister and I went back On the old oil roads. 

OT was a perfect mare for my friend Savanna, but Tank was a BUTT!!! He refused to stop, so we did circles,he took off at a trot or canter when I tried to get him to stop, lots and lots if circles -.- and when I tried to get him to trot and/or canter he would slow to a walk and try and go eat the leaves off the trees... This big boy needs to be WORKED!!!! My sister has only even touched him once this years and that's when we went riding in April, I guess I'm taking over boot camp with him, he won't like me by the end of it, haha, he's lazy and stubborn 

Savannah's on the left I'm on the right. ( I know my postures HORRID, that's why I'm working on it, I need a lot more training under saddle. But also I think inward trying to get him to keep from going forwards as well in this one :3 )


----------



## ZombieHorseChick




----------



## ZombieHorseChick

I also didn't have the energy to ride really, I had been working on fences for 5 hours straight before I went riding... And Tank also decided to smack me in the head with his own head... Made my head ring, lost my vision and hearing for a moment or so, and the ringing didn't subside till hours later, isn't my sisters horse just a piece of sweet cherry pie? Lol


----------



## tman33

Up to ride #11 and 137 miles. It will be a week before we get to ride again. We will get to ride several days then though, a couple of long days. Check us out on Facebook at Triple T Horse Rides for pics. I have trouble getting them on here for some reason.


----------



## HeroMyOttb

Guys, whats the best way to determine how many miles, is there like a device or something I could use?


----------



## ZombieHorseChick

From what I've seen people are using a GPS on their phone.


----------



## HeroMyOttb

Okay thanks, I gotta figure out how much data that uses.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

*6gun Kid* OMG! There's a naked man running around in the woods somewhere!


----------



## Atomicodyssey

Hero I use MotionX and it works great. I think it's a dollar, there's free ones out there but haven't used them. What I really like about mine is you can download maps so if you lose signal you still know where you are at.

Got to try the bareback pad today. All I can say is I got a lotta work to do. LOL I ain't as good as I once was...

Overall it wasn't bad. He was kind of like "uhh what are you doing..." But I managed to stay on. No spooks and he did well on going straight and circles which have been an issue. He was also calmer than usual. We did do some trotting and boy I thought it was pretty smooth in a saddle but man can you feel the bounce bareback! I did grip with my thighs so I wasn't crashing down on him or anything but my balance is less than stellar trotting them circles. Plus I think it slid back a little bit, dam his TB withers. 

So I think I'll have some arena work to do (mostly on myself) before I embark on the trail. I am glad to say I did not discover any new scars today but it has not been a full 24 hours since I saw him so I have faith he will make up for it.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Happy Father's Day to all the Dads!! 

Welcome to all the new riders!! 

*Roux:* you have the most beautiful photos! I want to paper my walls with them, so beautiful! 

*6Gun:* you get second place for best photo! Are you missing a boot? hahahahahahaha

*QRS:* funny you have been looking at campers the same time I have!! I have to wait a year or two though, not enough $$ to buy the one I like. You sure that's not a house? Yuck on the face full of spiders! If I waved a whip around Chivas's head like that he would take off like a bat and I would clear up all those spiders for you :shock:

*Foxtail:* Jeez that is quite a drive to make...hope you find somewhere closer before fall. 

*Atom:* you need a saddle? What kind? I have a huge selection of ones that didn't fit Chivas...treed and treeless, Dressage, Western, Endurance; my back room looks like a tack shop! 

*Celeste:* good to have you back online! I may have to come visit you and your pliers, mine don't work right...:wink:

So, I finally got to try the 16" Fabtron on Chivas yesterday. It felt a bit big to me, but I could make it work, however, I'm not sure about Chivas. He was acting a little weird, and I am farther back on him, but how does 1" make such a big difference? This is the same exact saddle I have been using on him, except a 16" instead of a 15"! 

Trying to fit a saddle to this darn horse is making me crazy!! :evil:

I'm going to try it again tonight, it's too blasted hot right now so I'm going to take the girls swimming. 

Also ordered a wide pommel for the Barefoot, maybe that will make it work...


----------



## Atomicodyssey

YES I need a new saddle! I have tried all kinds on Bandit and all of them do not fit. He has prominent typical TB withers, and a straight back. The best saddle that fits is my postage stamp Crosby medium tree. Anywho all the saddles are either too wide and crush his withers, slightly wide and barely fit over his withers (were talking squeezing one finger through there) and ALL of them pop up in the back. Even my dang bareback pad pops up in the back!!! I was using a custom western made by a guy in Missouri, very nice saddle and I thought it fit him the best out of all I've tried... It has an A fork so adequate wither clearance, and was more angled in front so it sloped much better to his shoulder. However the last two times I have swung it up he has pinned his ears at me, and I notice the marks on his saddle pad are not even. It's like there's very little contact in between the front and back. He was also much spookier than usual last ride.

I really don't know what to do. A friend of mine is going to let me try out her Thorowgood saddle this week, which if it fits would be nice because they have the changeable gullets. If that doesn't work out I'm seriously considering going treeless, as long as they can fit over his withers.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Atom: that sounds like Drambuie's back! He has shark-fin withers too! (see picture at bottom) 

Ok, so on to what I have discovered...keeping in mind I am no expert! 

For the shark-fin withers, the best fit is a forward sitting saddle like a jumping saddle, or an endurance with the center-fire rigging. then, to take up space, you need to add good, strong, padding. 

I had been using a Wintec Dressage on Drambuie with a medium tree, but the pressure on his back was all wrong. 

So I changed to my 15" Big Horn endurance saddle #117 which is super comfy and I love that saddle, but it has a medium tree and is too narrow for most of my horses. Under it went a regular cotton Dressage pad and this gel pad from Jeffer's tack between the cotton pad & the saddle. It worked like a charm! 









Lami-Cell Full Shock Absorbing Memory Foam Pad


When I sent Drambuie off to be a lesson horse, I sent the gel pad with him. It is awsome and not a lot of $$. 

Drambuie's back:


----------



## evilamc

Atomic, my aussie saddle may fit him too, if you take a wither tracing and measure it in a few spots I can measure up the aussie. Its a little narrow for dex but its flocked so fits horses with withers pretty well. Id sell it to you for like $100 bucks plus shipping if it measures right for Bandit.

Heres some pics of it on Dexter so you can get an idea of its fit and his back

Like Atomic, I use my phone for my gps, I use the app endomondo though. Its pretty similar, free, I like it because if my friends have it then they can track me if something were to happen.

Finallllllly got a ride in today! Haven't rode since MONDAY. We've had thunderstorms alllllllllllllllllllll wwwwwweeeeeeekkkkkkk. I thought Dexter was going to try and be a brat when he did a little mini crow hop when I was doing a little ground work (asked him to pass by me then yield his hindquarters and he did a little hop...not sure if he thought he touched the electric fence thats not on or if he was just being a goof....) Buttt we did a little bit with what tiny space we had, and then he was a good boy when I got on. Rode with the BO today so she showed me how to get to some other trails. We had to cross a major 6 lane road...oh my god you should of seen all the people with their cameras out the window taking pictures! We felt famous. Had a good ride, we both forgot water and it was hot so ended kinda soon oh well. Met a gang of people on scooters, then cantered in a field...according to my app we went 25mph...wth? Not sure if that was somehow an error or if he really did it, we were going pretty freaking fast though lol!










Hi cars









Pretty view over bridge, I failed at getting a good pic









Construction  They have the road closed that I would take to get to the barn to get there faster....we saw a sign posted saying "Coming 2016!" Sooooo they may have road closed for awhile and who knows what they're doing. Probably creating more traffic..just what the area needs. This spot used to be COVERED in trees and field









Come backkkk field









Fun ride though, wish I got better pics. We cantered a lot! I was a bit nervous but Dexter took care of me today lol.

6.38 miles, 165.32 for the year  We've been slacking so badd guess I'm stil ahead of a few of you at least


----------



## 6gun Kid

AnitaAnne said:


> Happy Father's Day to all the Dads!!
> 
> Welcome to all the new riders!!
> 
> 
> 
> *6Gun:* you get second place for best photo! Are you missing a boot? hahahahahahaha...


LOL nope if you look close you can see the heel sticking out of the bottom of the clothes pile


----------



## AnitaAnne

6gun Kid said:


> LOL nope if you look close you can see the heel sticking out of the bottom of the clothes pile


Dang! You were nekid!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Evil those barren fields are sad...your GPS app is cool though! Poor Dex lost a lot of calories, hope you gave him a snack! 

You are way ahead of me in miles...I need to make something work on Chivas so I can ride again.


----------



## Atomicodyssey

Thanks Anita and evilamc! What kind of Aussie saddle is it? I'll look up how to do a wither tracing and try to get it done ASAP. 

Here's Bandit, his withers aren't as high as Drambuie but I know they are there because saddles don't like fitting over them.


----------



## evilamc

Its a Kimberly stock saddle by down under saddle supply

Australian Saddles | Kimberley Series | Aussie Saddle Experts

It's not the prettiest but it was decently comfy. It's a 17" seat, they say that's supposed to fit like a 16" western or 18" English...was a tad small for me though and I use an 18" dressage. It does have a little rip on one of the poleys but it's not that noticeable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Atomicodyssey

I like a 15" western but don't mind a little room, size should be fine for me. Is it a synthetic version? If so that's great, I wouldn't have to worry about any inclement weather or oiling!


----------



## Roadyy

OH BOY!! Saturday was a BLAST!!!! If any of you get an opportunity to go to one of these ACTHA events, DO NOT HESITATE!!! It was a blast with an amazing group of people. I could not have found an unfriendly person among them if I tried. Everyone was covered with smiles and laughter the entire time.

We pulled into camp around 1 am Saturday morning and closer to 2:30 am by the time we got the horses in stalls and camp set up. The girls slept in the tent while I stretch out across the front seat of the truck..Psst, I had a/c from leaving the truck running...hahaha

Got up at 6:30 to go find the showers and get ready for the day. They served a continental breakfeast, not mispelled, that was an amazing bizarre of foods that can only be called a feast for kings. Riders meeting was at 9 am then rode out at 9:30. There were 6 obstacles on the trail course and each rider had a time limit on accomplishing it. The trails were stunning and at one point took us right along the river. Like, Endurance events, the riders were sent out in groups 10 minutes apart to keep them from bunching up at the obstacles. 

Once the trail portion was completed we returned to the camp site where they had the field/arena course set up. It started with a silver tarp butt up against a blue tarp that the Junior and Pleasure riders went across at a walk, but the Open riders had to trot across, turn left to go back and cross again then turn right to come around and cross a third time, all at a trot. Then came the Hat pick up. We would hand them the stick and each rider had to pick up the cowboy hat over the horses head then put it back down. Next was the trot jump over hay bales before heading to the cowboy curtain at a walk. Next riders had to transition to a trot at the first cone then come to a squared stop between the second and third cone. Each cone was app. 12 foot apart. Then Haunch spin was next where we set up spinwheels in a circle, before going to the Spanish Pole and onto the Cavaletti. Each obstacle had a different level of for each level of rider.

Shannon, Anna and I got our horses out on the course before the competition started then I got Little Man back out there bareback after it was done. He did great except for the Spanish Pole. 


The Ranch is a converted Chicken Farm where they took the first two chicken houses and put corral panels in to make stalls on both sides. The third one they turned into the meeting/ mess hall/ dance hall. 

The hospitality was through the roof! I am hooked!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ok here are some pictures as I know you are wanting those more than reading my jibberish..


This is the inside of the meeting/mess/dance hall. Pics do not do it justice.

















These are the camping area and our Camp site
















That is Jasmine, Shannon's horse, tied to the back.
















Little Man after the trail ride and before the obstacle course.








Ok, the good pics are coming in the next post. lol


----------



## Roadyy

Here are some and I'll post more in the next one.


----------



## Roadyy

Here are some of Shannon, Anna and I riding the course.
I know there are alot of pics, but who doesn't like pics of a great time being had!!!!!











































































6/14/14 7.67 miles

Total 77.74


----------



## evilamc

Roadyyyyyyyy!!!!!! That looks/sounds AWESOME!!!!!!! Kenny Harlow's ranch is actually just a few hours from me and he does these....I really want to go to one but omg it is expensive! I did one judged trail ride last year and I LOVED it, hoping to do the one in Oct this year at the battlefield.

What did the horses think of all the crazy stuff? Anyones horses have meltdowns?

Atomic, yes its synthetic! I love synthetic saddles too lol! So easy to clean and don't have to worry as much about them. My new saddle isn't synthetic  Going to keep my wintec dressage around for when I know we may be getting wet! Man I ordered my new saddle months agoooooo I hope its almost done!


----------



## Roadyy

There were a couple of horses that refused to go through the curtain, but other than that they all did very well. Only one horse had issues with the Cowboy hat being raised by it's head. 

The competition is expensive and that is why I went as a Safety Rider for the trail portion. Free access to the trails and obstacles. You need to see about doing that so you don't have to pay the entry fee.

When the riders completed the obstacle quick enough the judges would let us Safety Riders attempt the obstacle.


----------



## evilamc

Ohhh I should look into that. I think to do it at Kenny Harlow's it was like $700  I guess since my boards a bit cheaper though I could save up for it easier. I'm not sure how Dexter would feel about the cowboy hat being raised! When we did our judged trail ride, there was one obstacle we absolutely couldn't do.....balloon on a stick...I had to drop it within seconds of picking it up!


----------



## greentree

Roadyy, what wonderful, fun pictures!! Those ACTHA rides were fun! We did a couple of years' worth back in Texas. Most of them did not want my stallion there, though, so I quit. 

Evilamc, I think your bridle will be ready this week. PM me your address, and I will have him mail it to you. His address is: Brubaker's harness Shop, 3399 Old State Rd, Scottsville, KY 42164. I will let you know the final amount, and you can send it to him. I don't know exactly when I will be going out there....Tuesday or Thursday.

Mary had fun at the show! It was WAY bigger than last year. She got a second in Hunter! The horse that beat her was a "pro" on a Paint, and she beat all of my friend's students who take lessons....so she was happy! She was one of the last 3 in Ride-a Buck...they gave up on getting those last 3 out. Tootsie was being a bit co-dependant, so she only rode her in the Gambler's Choice trail. 

Last year, we were home and unloaded by 4, this year, we left at 6 PM, and they had not even started the games!!

Next year, they may have to make it a 2-day.....or go back up on the class price. I cannot tell you how many YEARS it has been since I was at a $5-a-class show!

Nancy


----------



## Roadyy

I actually hug the hat on LM's ear and walked around with it like that for a minute. It was after that when I handed my phone off to Shannon to get pics of us. Didn't think about putting it back on as I thought her or Anna got a pic of it.

At least you know some of the things to work on training for the event. Your competitions are alot more expensive than these. You can go to the ACTHA site to see their membership fees, but the events were $58 each course. Trail course and Arena course. This was the last of this series where they got tickets for each to go in the drawing for a new custom saddle made for you and your horse.

Here is the website. You will see the Jasper,Fl ride we just attended on there. They haven't listed the next series for this area yet. 


Oh, and another surprise. While I was feeding and watering the horses in their stalls Saturday morning the people came to feed the horses directly across from ours. Turned out to be Bob and Cindy, the people I rent the farm for the horses from. Then realized we set up camp next to them.lol Way too coincidental. hahaha


Well here is the link to the site I go through.

https://www.actha.us/events


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Roadyy*: that looks like a bunch of fun! Looks like a big turnout too, esp considering it is 1000 degrees and 400% humidity (quoting 6Gun) 

Good job Little Man! Some of those challenges sound tough, I am pretty sure Chivas would refuse most of them...i think I'll start doing some bomb-proofing with him. 

*Greentree:* Congrats to Mary and your horses! Nothing like the fun of a $5 show! In 'Bama you can win a bag of feed if you place, two bags to win! :lol: usually there are some grilled hotdogs & burgers to enjoy too. Yummy!


----------



## Roadyy

Amy, you would have had fun out there.


----------



## liltuktuk

Well I'm glad to see everyone is getting out and having fun!

I have not had much fun the past week. Wednesday I got food poisoning. Spent the night either with my head in a toilet or lying in agony on my bed. It was awful. I stayed home from work on Thursday and went in late and came home early on Friday. Saturday I woke up feeling 95% so I went out to run errands...almost passed out in Walmart. *sigh* So then I went to the barn and went for a ride anyway. :lol: Amira was great. We've had a lot of rain recently and when I went to cross the creek it had flooded the woods pretty good and she plowed right in. Sometimes I don't know what goes on in her head. She'll plow into deep water like no bodies business, but then when we get back on the trail and there are puddles she avoids them at all costs. :?

Saturday night I spent with my boyfriend and his family for Father's Day. His mom made so much food that all looked so delicious (especially the loaded potato casserole!), and I could barely eat any of it because my stomach was just like "NOPE, NOPE, NOPE!" So aggravating!

Sunday was better and I spent the day watching my boyfriend take 1st place in his class at our local motocross track. He has bikes, I have horses...the jury is still out on who's crazier.  I managed to eat a burger and a giant ice cream cone. And get a really bad sunburn...


So the moral of the story is, don't get the Buffalo Ranch McChicken from McDonald's.


----------



## Roadyy

I don't eat McD's at any cost. Their food has always disgusted me. In fact I try my very best not to eat any processed fast food joints if at all possible.


Glad you are feeling better,liltuktuk.


----------



## tiffrmcoy

*Roux-* You get to ride in some of the most beautiful scenic places. It makes me want to put going riding in New Mexico on my bucket list!

*Evilamc-* So glad Dex is settling in okay I bet he's super happy about having all that grass 

*Roadyy-* That looks like SOOOO much fun!!! I will definitly have to look into doing some ACTHA rides!

SOO many new people welcome everyone!!! I haven't been able to get on here in a while due to the stupid rain and me having to work double shifts because on July 11th I'm going back on vacation but this time to Orlando!!! So yesterday I got time to ride and I took advantage of it!! Just rode around the neighborhood and the bayou as usual rode Beebe for 5.32 miles.

*122.88 miles total*

A screenshot of my ride. The GPS on my phone must of went crazy for a sec because a little spot at the bottom it had me going through a few buildings and I didn't go through any buildings on my horse lol.








So I started to take off down to the back pasture to get into the neighborhood and boy has it grown up normally my BO mows it but he's been gone for a while and hasn't had time to some of the weeds/grass were up to hip while I was on horseback.








Get to the gate and the weeds and vines have gone CRAZY growing around the gate I couldn't even see on the other side of it, it was so thick and plus there was a lock on the gate so I had to take the long down the road.









So finally made it to the neighborhood and down the bayou.





























So I rode buy the other side of the gate that leads to my barn and I find out why there was a padlock on the gate. A tree had fell down from all the recent storms we've been having.








And after the ride all sweaty and ready to get that itchy bridle off!








All hosed off and War in the background and she's all sweaty from running up and down the fence because Beebe was gone. (They are both SUPER buddy sour)


----------



## Celeste

tiffrmcoy said:


> Get to the gate and the weeds and vines have gone CRAZY growing around the gate I couldn't even see on the other side of it, it was so thick and plus there was a lock on the gate so I had to take the long down the road.
> View attachment 457546
> 
> 
> Is that poison ivy?


----------



## tiffrmcoy

Celeste said:


> tiffrmcoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get to the gate and the weeds and vines have gone CRAZY growing around the gate I couldn't even see on the other side of it, it was so thick and plus there was a lock on the gate so I had to take the long down the road.
> View attachment 457546
> 
> 
> Is that poison ivy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have NO idea I am not good at identifying plants at ALL so I couldn't tell you but I didn't break out and I'm allergic to just about everything on the face of the earth including my own horses. My horse didn't have a reaction to it either so IDK it could of been for all I know.
Click to expand...


----------



## Celeste

It looks a lot like it to me. At least the leaves behind the lock. Those three leaves together. It is hard to really tell from a picture.
You may not have actually touched it. 


Poison ivy:

http://www.poisonivycontrolofmichigan.com/images/poison-ivy-1.JPG


----------



## Roadyy

Looks like PI all over above/behind her hand. Full summer bloomed too.


----------



## Celeste

Roadyy said:


> Looks like PI all over above/behind her hand. Full summer bloomed too.


That's what I thought.


----------



## greentree

Yep. Poison Ivy at the top. Hopefully, like me, she is not allergic to it. 

The show was a charity show, and a bag of feed would have been an AWESOME prize!! They only give 1-3 places, to save money on ribbons. I think the therapeutic riding center had a GOOD fund raiser! 

Being from Texas, I have NEVER been to a show in June where the horse got ridden ALL DAY, and did not even need rinsing off when we got home. I don't think it broke 80. 

Nancy


----------



## evilamc

Ah I ride in style. TOO hot out for pants!!!! At least I had my helmet on.









Was so hot out I almost wasn't going to ride, heat makes me miserable lol...buttt decided to get a little ride in anyways. We don't have much trails off the property unless I cross the 6 lane road.

Went out to the woods









Saw a pretty little creek









Back in the 'hood









Kinda sucks the hood has gravel roads  we boot up though 









3.4 miles today 168.72 for the year.

So question? How do you guys feel about trailering on gravel roads? The roads not that great...bumpy..some ruts...I try to avoid them...I want to trailer Dex out some but I don't want to make him hate trailering because of the neighborhoods road! I mean, I'd go slow and try to make it as nice of a ride as possible..do you think it would bother his legs a lot?

Tiff my GPS has done some goofy things before too! Once it said I went like all the way across a trail to the other side by the water...and I hadn't gone anywhere near there lol! I hope that wasn't PI, god I hate PI, I had it kinda bad last year so now I'm so much more careful! I'm stuck riding through neighborhoods now too like you unless I find more trails or trailer out  I had a lady ask me today if I'd give her kids riding lessons....when I'm out riding in shorts and tshirt ****!


----------



## Atomicodyssey

Beautiful trails! And also how do you ride in shorts without sticking like glue to your saddle? I rode impromptu when I wasn't planning on it once with shorts and while I felt very secure due to sticking it definitely hurt peeling myself off for the dismount.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

Got a little riding in this weekend. We tried out a new-to-us trail, which was fun, but had way more flies and rocky gravel roads.

I know the dogs would vote to go again because Pepper got a wild turkey egg (almost ready to hatch) and Ray got a baby turkey. 

We played for a long time in the little creek. The horses did really well. I was ready for some balkiness because we hadn't ridden in a week, but Ella and April were perfect ladies! We did not ride Millie because we weren't in the mood for her attitude of late. She has become an ornery teenage horse (4 yo).


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

More pictures

Roadyy, I wish I could join the fun in a ride like that. I looked up my area and there aren't any rides. So jealous!


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

Tiff, I hope you aren't feeling itchy right now! Your rides around the 'hood remind me of my rides at home. So fun! 

AnitaAnne are you feeling better now? Atomic, if you can find a saddle anywhere, you'll find one here. Evilamc, cute pic of you! I love to see human faces on here. That goes for you too, Roadyy. Handsome!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious

Foxtail--I'm sad for the turkies ;-; but pleased that it sounds like you had a good time :> I wish we had stuff like that to ride in around here~


----------



## palogal

AnitaAnne said:


> Dang! You were nekid!



ummmm hmmmmmm :clap: Take it OFF! Take it OFF!

<cue stripper music>


----------



## ZombieHorseChick

I'm totally fine riding in shorts  okie! I was able to ride my new paint Tonto in the field for the first time!! He did pretty well, though, he is NOT neck reined as advertised by his previous owner lol we rode for about 2 hours, worked on some barn sourness, he is a bit lazy lol but I had fun  started at 6, stopped at 8, we both worked up a sweat ( not saying much, it is HOT out) we started In A snaffle and changed to curb half way through ( I think anyways, I'm super tired and might be getting confused as I get confused easily lol I'll correct myself in the morning if I said incorrectly ) I got a few pics


----------



## ZombieHorseChick

My apologies my phone is acting up >.<


----------



## ZombieHorseChick




----------



## jamesqf

evilamc said:


> So question? How do you guys feel about trailering on gravel roads? The roads not that great...bumpy..some ruts...I try to avoid them...I want to trailer Dex out some but I don't want to make him hate trailering because of the neighborhoods road! I mean, I'd go slow and try to make it as nice of a ride as possible..do you think it would bother his legs a lot?


I don't think so. If we didn't trailer on gravel (and some decent dirt) roads, we'd never get to at least 95% of the places we ride. Horses don't seem the least bit bothered by it. Today we had 3-4 miles of decent (but really dusty 'cause of the drought) gravel, then maybe a quarter mile of dirt track back to where we park.


----------



## any

13.06.2014 - 10km
17.06.2014 - 19,5km; total: 753,5km


----------



## Roadyy

I agree with James. When I hauled my two out to Ecofina creek trails a month ago we had to haul down a sand road that was more like a washboard from a time past. We took it a bit slower as there were a few places in the curves that were washed out. Maybe even purposely dug out to slow some of the speed demons down around the houses in the curves. Anyway, we unloaded the horses and rode nearly 13 miles that day and they were none the worse for it. Trailered them back across it to go home and they didn't show any signs of tenderness from that road.


Any, really good to see you posting pics again. Beautiful scenes as always.


ZHC, Tonto looks like he is very calm and willing to please in those pics. Sounds like you are really starting to blend well.


----------



## ZombieHorseChick

Roadyy- he is In fact really calm, and I would even class him as one of the most calm horses I have owned( or worked with) he didn't flinch a muscle when a rabbit darted out from under his feet, nor when a deer went running through the woods next to us. 

Any- wonderful pictures, and pretty horse, I'm a total sucker for blacks, almost drove three hours to look at a black Arabian mare in TN a week or so ago.


----------



## Oreos Girl

I live on a dirt road so anytime I am going to trailer out, I have to go over a bumpy dirt road. I just go slow and they all seem fine. I think they are more bothered by fast acceleration and breaking.


----------



## Celeste

I may have found my horse's attitude problem. She has developed a welt that looks like a reaction to some sort of insect sting. The swelling was not noticeable when I rode her, but her attitude was bad. It is located in her cinch area; not right under it, but placed so that if the cinch moved a little, it would hurt. It is very tender. Hopefully it will clear right up.


----------



## Zexious

Any-Such lovely pictures, as usual! He seems so happy to be out, and the scenery is so beautiful! :>


----------



## Roadyy

Glad you found that, Celeste. Hopefully it will heal quickly and get her more comfortable. How is the heat affecting your area and the rides?


----------



## jamesqf

Oreos Girl said:


> I live on a dirt road so anytime I am going to trailer out, I have to go over a bumpy dirt road. I just go slow and they all seem fine. I think they are more bothered by fast acceleration and breaking.


I'm no expert, but that's what I'd think. The moderate up & down movement from gravel roads isn't all that different from picking up feet and putting them down on the trail, is it? I would be more concerned about back & forth or sideways - braking, swerving, going over really rough, rocky terrain - movements throwing them off balance.


----------



## evilamc

Thanks everyone for the input about the gravel roads  I'm still new to trailering so I just wasn't sure if doing it a lot would bother him or not!

Foxtail, great pics! Glad you got to have fun with your horses before your long drive back to work 

Any...beautiful pictures like always  We should ahve a contest between you and Roux for best scenic pics lol!

Soooooooo look what came today!!! I was just about to call to see how it was coming along since its been awhile since I heard anything...










picked out the conchos from ebay and mailed them to the saddle maker 




































Hopefully can try it on him tonight, not sure if I'll ride in it yet though. Wont lie I have absolutely no idea how to cinche this up...I've ridden in english saddles my whole life lol! Guess I should go look up some youtube videos. I'm going to cry if this doesn't fit. Spent like 3 or 4 months doing the fitting with the steele forms and picking out exactly how I wanted it made then waiting for it to be built! Oh...and a lot of money  I seriously will cry if it doesn't fit!!!!!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

This past Saturday was the Beast of the East - the Old Dominion 100. DH and I packed up Sultan and George and trekked to Virginia on Thursday. You can find the whole story here.



















































At the end of the day, *WE DID IT*!! Both boys finished the 100 miles, earning their OD buckles.










:happydance::happydance::happydance:


And then if riding all those miles on Saturday wasn't enough, I got Dream out yesterday.











2014 mileage
...
06/14/14 sultan 99.68 miles 5.9 mph 593.46 total miles
06/16/14 dream 13.59 miles 4.2 mph *607.05 total miles*


----------



## Roadyy

Congratulations Dawn. That is incredible!!!


Glad you got to have a ride with Dreamer also. The trails are beautiful!!!

Have you been able to accomplish this before or first on any horses?


----------



## phantomhorse13

Roadyy said:


> Have you been able to accomplish this before or first on any horses?


Dream and I have done the OD 100 together 3 times before. I rode George in the Vermont 100 last year. This OD was my first 100 with Sultan.


----------



## tiffrmcoy

*Celeste* This morning when I went to feed I talked to the stable hand that lives on the property and he said PI gross like crazy in that back field and there is PI all over the gate. So I know I'm not going back there again until it all gets mowed. I hope your horse get's to feeling better and heals up fine.

*Evil-* Yeah riding in neighborhoods does kind suck especially when you ride in a super busy neighborhood where people drive WAY to fast. I get asked a lot of questions like that too when I ride around the neighborhood but there is an up side kids always want to pet my horses and both my horses are hams so they LOVE the attention! Oh and I'm with you on the contest between Any and Roux lol!! Also beautiful saddle *fingers crossed* hope it fits Dex, Western type saddles are pretty easy to cinch up so I'm sure it will be easy for you to figure out.

*Zombie-* Tonto is absolutely stunning very gorgeous horse you have there!!

*Any-* Like everyone has already stated beautiful pics!! And of course always happy to Borys handsome face!!

*Phantom-* CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## ZombieHorseChick

Thanks Tiffrmcoy 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## evilamc

So I tried out the saddle on him. I honestly don't know how well it fits? I've never used a saddle like this lol!!!!! Pretty much been riding in dressage saddles and my aussie saddle for the last 3 years and before that AP or CC saddles. I didn't get it cinched just right I don't think  Roux is helping me though haha. I tried watching youtube videos but everyone was different! I just couldn't figure out what to do with all the extra latigo ****. I'm so bad at this. I tried it on him, got a million pictures to show saddle maker, then lunged him in it...no fireworks...so I decided to put some weight in it....again no fireworks...sooo I was like wth, grabbed my helmet and bridle and hopped in...and no fireworks! So hopefully that means its comfy to him. I didn't have his boots on so we didn't go far, its too rocky/gravel roads to ride around without boots. MANNNN this saddle is commmmmmffffffyyyyyyy. I don't think I'll be riding in it in shorts again though...that was painful...especially when I tried to trot, and post the trot..that didn't go well. LOL! This is such a learning experience for me hahaha.

Renegade Saddle Pics of it on him if anyone wants to give me their input on the fit too. I'm so scared to post in the saddle fitting section and they tell me its the worst fit in the worldddd! I am using a kinda thick pad, its just the thickness they recommended to me for the type of riding I do...usually out for multiple hours, hilly areas...and me + saddle weight they said the 7/8" thickness was best for me.


----------



## Zexious

Phantomhorse--I should have asked on your other thread, but do you get a buckle for completing? Or completing under a certain time/placing?


----------



## evilamc

PH, AMAZING JOB! GRATS ON THE BUCKLE! Pffft if I'd known you were in VA I would of come watch!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Zexious said:


> Phantomhorse--I should have asked on your other thread, but do you get a buckle for completing? Or completing under a certain time/placing?


Any first time completer (horse or rider) gets a buckle. The metal it's made out of depends on placing (top 10 get silver).


----------



## phantomhorse13

Evil, that saddle seems like it fits, from the pictures. Certainly riding in it is going to give you the best idea. Watch what the sweat patterns show after a couple good rides.


----------



## ZombieHorseChick

Evil- From the looks of it, seems like the saddle fits from what I can tell of the pics. 

So I had a lovely ride today with my mare OT, my first ride on her since April of this year, and she did wonderfully!! Only one spook, and it was the dreaded totally scary bunny that was 25ft away. She also started out the ride like a little brat, she decided that she didn't want to be ridden so she crow hopped for a tad bit, nothing major ( oh and did I mention I rode bareback? Lol ) I forgot how soft, supple, and responsive she is to vocal,rein and leg cues... That was a nice surprise, i expected her to be a bit of a challenge, since I haven't worked her under saddle, just with ground manners. Anywho, we didn't hit any trails, not yet anyways, we headed back to the far field after a bit of warming up in the sacrifice lot, Tank decide he was gonna tag along. So over all it was a nice ride. Got a few pics  I'm hoping , if the weather holds out, to head out on my trails tomorrow. Gosh I have missed riding so much.


----------



## ZombieHorseChick




----------



## tiffrmcoy

*Evil* This is what I do with my extra latigo it stays in place has never come undone on me:









And your saddle seemed like it fit him good to me.


----------



## evilamc

Cute pics zombie! I love how we get to see different horses every day from you lol!

Thanks Tiff for the pic! One youtube video I watched did that too, I was wondering what that leather in that concho was for hahaha. I was like man thats kinda weird why's it got this big slit there? You all would probably get such a good laugh it you watched me struggle today.


----------



## QOS

Celeste - hopefully her bug bite will heal quickly.

Dawn - that is absolutely fabulous!! So excited for you, Dean and your horses!!! hahahahaha - I ride 15 miles and I am pretty wore out. Don't know if I could ride that far that fast!!

Evil - that is a Renegade Allegany Mountain Trail Saddle? That is exactly the kind of saddle that I ride The Biscuit in. It looks like it fits to me. Thicker pad than I ride Biscuit in though. I ride Biscuit in a Equipedic pad that I removed the shims from. The pictures under "Bombproof Clinic" show the saddle from both sides girthed up. 

I am sure you will enjoy it...I love mine.


----------



## tiffrmcoy

*Evil* Believe me it gets a lot easier once you get the hang of it. I watched a few youtude videos on wester saddle cinching and I never knew there were different ways of doing it so I see where it seemed confusing to you on how to do it. This is how I've done it my whole entire life and my horses and I have never had a problem with it:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MNBViagUabE


IDK if you know this but the other concho on the other side is to hang your girth off of:
(please excuse how dirty my cinch is I haven't had the time to hose it off yet)















Hope that helps a little good luck with the new saddle can't wait to see how it works out for you!!


----------



## ZombieHorseChick

I tie my saddle like tiff did above ^^^ from what I can see anyways. 

Evil- haha, if I had been on here years go I could of had a different horse for each day of the week lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NorthernHorse

Ok so ill admit I'm a lurker on this thread, but I figured id finally post something lol. Ok so backstory, I've had my gelding Skipper for 15 years and he's 15 years old, but he's been sitting in my pasture for the past 5 years with inconstant riding, while I was busy getting married and having 2 kids. Anyways I love this horse, he's one of those individuals that you can just saddle up after any length of time and go without any issues. Also he packs my kids around and is the more docile and gentle thing out there. 

So I finally got to go out on a little trail ride, I thought I was in heaven. He was so well behaved, we only had one minor come to Jesus meeting that lasted a whole 12 seconds (the frog in the mud puddle was apparently to much to handle) but after that he was golden. 

Of course now for pics


----------



## Roadyy

Welcome and beautiful pics from the BC area. I sure do hope you can keep it up and continue to share pics of your rides with us.


----------



## NorthernHorse

Roadyy said:


> Welcome and beautiful pics from the BC area. I sure do hope you can keep it up and continue to share pics of your rides with us.


Thank you  hopefully ill be able to share more and get out riding a lot more, my hubby has gotten a new work shift where he is home a lot more (used to be gone 4-12 weeks at a time). So now I have more horse time


----------



## ZombieHorseChick

Northern- welcome  hope you'll be able to keep up the rides on your purdy boy. 

Well I'm a bit bummed... I have said before "if the weather permits" I would be going on a trail tonight; low and behold it has been a super hot, dry day, like the past few, started to cool later in the day,but when it comes around 5:30, storm clouds roll in quickly and it down pours right when I planned to head out lol it lasted two hours and now my mare is soaking wet, because she liked the rain... Guess I'm not getting on a trail ride tonight.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Oreos Girl

NorthernHorse, welcome to the thread. Hope you get a lot more rides in. 

Zombie, sorry you didn't get in your trail ride.


----------



## ZombieHorseChick

Aye but after waiting two hours, I checked on her in the hopes she was dry and hasn't rolled in mud or such like that, I was able to squeeze in a quick 30 minuet ride in the field


----------



## QOS

Welcome Northern! Your boy is gorgeous! Love his mane.

We are packed up and ready to go in the morning to Ebenezer.  I stored in the camper with food and other essentials. Cleaned out The Roadrunner and put that stuff in the camper. Horse food check, salt blocks check....hay, check! Tack check! 

I went to Verizon and had pay as you go days added to the little phone I bought 2 years ago to take up there as T-Mobil's reception is mostly nil. I forwarded my Note 3 to this little phone and am good to go now. 

Check back in with y'all Sunday...hope everyone gets to ride this weekend.


----------



## evilamc

Got off work REALLY early today! 2pm on a Friday? That never happens. So went out to the barn to get a real test ride in on my new saddle! Thanks to Roux and Tiff I got it cinched up right this time  Groomed him up at trailer and got on there, no fireworks! We went out and about 5 minutes into the ride after a hill or two I realize my pads slipped back a lot! So I hopped off on a hill, let him eat a little grass while I fixed stuff...then got back on using the hill as my mounting block lol! Rest of ride went well, heading home he was acting so ouchy on the gravel I was like WTH horse you have your boots on! Get off at the house and realize a boot is missing  So now I have to plan a search and rescue ride for a boot.

3.13 miles, 171.85 for the year. Really need to find some trails around here that I don't have to trailer to 

treees, our one trail through the woods...sadly its only like a mile trail 









The "rich" people neighborhood









"Mom why don't you buy that house?"









Got home and pulled saddle off and not sure how I should feel about his sweat marks?


















They say LARGE dry sweat marks aren't to be a concern, just means everythings moving well with the horse? Your thoughts? I posted in saddle fitting forum too. We have a LOT of hills too, seems when we go down a steeper one his saddle pad is slipping back, any ideas to help with that? I think I do need a breast collar...will have to get a matching biothane one to the new bridle I'm getting 

Have fun QQS! Can't wait to see all the pictures from your trip!


----------



## ZombieHorseChick

Evil- hope you find that boot, and I'm no expert on sweat marks so no comment lol nice pics though 


Yesterday, I managed to get my boyfriend up in the saddle to ride Tonto; Tonto, of course, had to be an absolute brat, he fought me a ton and just wanted to stand there, I swear he is just like my old horse Mac lol so he got his butt worked till he listened better :3 so I got Sterling up on him and just walked around the field with Tonto following me, taught my guy what to do and such, they're both works in progress lol
After that I got an hour ride in on OT, though I jacked up my shoulder mounting her, slid and fell into a metal/wood built play house when she took off wile mounting, tipped it on top of myself, shoved my shoulder up, popped it out of socket and bruised the socket as well... Popped it back in and hopped on OT and rode on for another hour for a total of an hour and a half of riding for me yesterday. 


And so today, after a good down pour, I was able to take OT out of the field today for a long ride to work on her buddy sourness,she was super spooky. a total of 2 hours today.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ZombieHorseChick




----------



## ZombieHorseChick




----------



## Roux

Hey guys! Just getting caught up with y'all! Everyone is sharing some great pictures. I got in two rides on Thursday and Friday. Today I rode with a new friend from school. I am not sure why we haven't met before but we were thrown together in class this summer and the topic of horses came up and I learned that she rides too. I invited her to ride Gus and we had a really good time. I hope she can come on more rides in the future it is nice to have company!










Yesterday: 7.70 miles + Today: 13.72 miles* = 347.94 Miles 

*Roux's fly bonnet came in this week but Gus's is back ordered... go figure!
Who wore it best? Gus?? Roux?? or...?



























I can be such a goof ball


----------



## Oreos Girl

Roux, that fly bonnet just makes you. I think it should be a regular accessory.


----------



## Celeste

I rode 1.5 miles today, solo. I changed to a narrower cinch so that it could not touch what little is left of her cinch area “boo boo”. She was good on the way out. On the way back, she was still irritable. Either the new saddle pad is annoying her, she was just barn sour, or she is psycho. One thing with the saddle pad; the instructions said to wash it before you use it and I did not. I washed it after I rode and it is in the dryer right now. If this doesn’t work out, I am going to change saddle pads. Then if it doesn’t work out, I am going to try a different saddle. If I stop being insane, I might try a different horse, but that doesn’t seem too likely…………

The saddle pad is a Tolkat coolback. It seems to actually make the saddle fit better, but it may be itchy to her. Has anybody else tried these pads?

*146.91 total*


----------



## Roux

Celeste, when I bought Roux last year he had a small (maybe a little smaller than golf-ball sized lump) right where his cinch goes across. His was also "open" and scabbed over but a little bloody and weepy. I asked someone about it and they said it is from bots. They told me to worm him and then spray "blue kote" on it every day. I did that and it went away within a week. 

It happened again this year when he first went on pasture. And I did the same, I wormed him and then sprayed him diligently and it worked. Now that it is cleared up I just apply extra fly spray in that area and he is good. 

Blue-Kote Wound Spray - Horse.com


----------



## Celeste

She is probably due some dewormer.........


----------



## mammakatja

Celeste said:


> I rode 1.5 miles today, solo. I changed to a narrower cinch so that it could not touch what little is left of her cinch area “boo boo”. She was good on the way out. On the way back, she was still irritable. Either the new saddle pad is annoying her, she was just barn sour, or she is psycho. One thing with the saddle pad; the instructions said to wash it before you use it and I did not. I washed it after I rode and it is in the dryer right now. If this doesn’t work out, I am going to change saddle pads. Then if it doesn’t work out, I am going to try a different saddle. If I stop being insane, I might try a different horse, but that doesn’t seem too likely…………
> 
> The saddle pad is a Tolkat coolback. It seems to actually make the saddle fit better, but it may be itchy to her. Has anybody else tried these pads?
> 
> *146.91 total*


OK. I find it extremely interesting that your horse acted irritated with this pad. I just got a brand new Toklat Tucker Coolback for my Aussie. I ride two different horses with it. My bay mare could have cared less about the change. It did make the Aussie fit her way better. I had a 1 in. Diamondwool pad with her at first but it was too thick under that Aussie but the Coolback suppressed better under the Aussie and fit her great! My paint on the other hand, acted SO weird the first time I rode him with the Coolback. He literally shook himself with me in the saddle like they do after a good roll, not once, not twice, but over and over. Rattled me the entire ride. He NEVER does this. He was restless and tried to trot off all the time....and he constantly turned his head towards by boot tip like he was trying to tell me that something I was riding in was just not pleasing him. The lady I rode with knew he was a pleasant ride from previous rides so she too thought this was weird behavior and the only change was the pad. So she got off her horse and gave me one of her wool navajo blankets. She was riding in two. I put that wool blanket under the Coolback and he was a different horse. I don't know why he was so sensitive to it and my bay mare wasn't. I also didn't realize I was supposed to wash it first. I've been putting a wool blanket under it since that day, but I'm going to wash it as soon as I get off here and see if that makes a difference. I didn't see your previous post. What did your horse do? I wonder what they react to? I really like the way this pad fits my Aussie so I don't want to give it up, especially after what I paid for it, but your post sure got my attention. Below is a pic of my bay mare in it and then the paint. That was actually taken the day he acted so weird and my friend had just given me the blanket underneath it.


----------



## Celeste

She has been pretty much acting exactly like you said yours did. I wonder about it. I will try putting some kind of blanket under it and see if that works. Let me know about the washing it thing. My horse's nickname is "Princess", not for her good behavior, but for her "Princess and the Pea" attitude. If their is any tiny pea under her mattress, she turns into "Psycho Princess".

I just wrote the company that I bought it from and asked if there have been other people with problems with it. I'll let you know.


----------



## gunslinger

Had a rather interesting ride on Iron Mountain today.....I've ridden Iron Mountain 10 times in the last three years. Today was the 11th. 

My horse got her foot stuck (I think) between rocks while crossing the Conasauga river and down we both went....she fell to the left.....with me on her....or, then....under her.......I guess if you're going to get dumped in a cold river the first day of summer is the day to do it......The good part is neither me nor Miss Lacy are any worse for wear.......a couple scratches on Miss Lacy.....surprisingly....nothing...nada....not a bruise on me....water sure is softer than the ground....

Then, one of those intense isolated thunder showers hit us about 5 miles from the trailer....rained cats and dogs.....must have been about an inch of rain in 30 minutes or so.....I was already soaked, but DW got soaked as well....so much for a 20% rain chance...

My Ruger Vaquero got wet....so I've spent the last few hours taking it apart and washing it down with kerosene. Leathers wet...tack's wet....the worst part was wearing wet boots and socks for half a day.....but hey...my cowboy hat stayed on....LOL..

I guess this was one of those rides I'll remember for awhile....11.9 miles today.....161 for the year so far...


----------



## STT GUY

My Paso Fino gelding and I did 15 miles at 9000-9800 feet today near Navajo Lake Utah. Towards the end of the ride I hooked up with a couple on a paint and a big QH. We rode past a family and the little girl points to me and said "when will your horse grow up like the others?" LOL! He was a wonderful boy today BTW.

Just a tick under 100 hours since mid-march.


----------



## mammakatja

Celeste, I will be very interested to hear what they have to tell you when you contact the company. I don't think it's just your "princess" in this case. LOL! My paint is usually not that picky. I've got him back in the diamondwool pad. He loves this pad. He's slimmer than my mare so it's not too thick on him. I just can't believe I have to use individual pads for individual horses. LOL! Like I said, my mare didn't care, but I still use a thinner wool navajo blanket under it now just in case. Still need to wash my Coolback. We'll see what that does. 

OMgosh Gunslinger, what a day! I hate getting wet. I know I won't melt, but I have absolutely no natural padding or insulation and freeze when the wind blows at 90 degrees. LOL! Glad you didn't lose the hat. That matters!

STT Guy......my goodness.....Utah, lake, 9000 feet, can your ride be any dreamier?! I'm from the flat farm fields of north TX, almost in OK. I would love to ride your area. Love the pic!


----------



## Celeste

mammakatja said:


> Celeste, I will be very interested to hear what they have to tell you when you contact the company. I don't think it's just your "princess" in this case. LOL! My paint is usually not that picky. I've got him back in the diamondwool pad. He loves this pad. He's slimmer than my mare so it's not too thick on him. I just can't believe I have to use individual pads for individual horses. LOL! Like I said, my mare didn't care, but I still use a thinner wool navajo blanket under it now just in case. Still need to wash my Coolback. We'll see what that does.


 It came out looking and feeling nice. I read somewhere that you don't want to use hot water or a hot dryer setting.


----------



## Oreos Girl

If that doesn't work Celeste, I have a wool blanket that I bought to go under that pad that was causing Oreo's back problem. It didn't solve that problem so I don't use it anymore.


----------



## STT GUY

Celeste said:


> It came out looking and feeling nice. I read somewhere that you don't want to use hot water or a hot dryer setting.


Don't use hot water or hot dryer (especially gas dryer) on anything. I'm a guy and I know that! Only takes one load of cotton shirts and socks to shrink to infant size to learn that lesson :wink:


----------



## any

yay! I'm so excited, there will be a new official trail for horse riders in my area! it will start about 20km from my house /maybe even less/ and will lead to boarderline Poland-Ukraine (to Hrebenne) x) but the best part of it is that won't be the end of the trail - in Hrebenne it will be connected to the other trail - which leads through the Ukraine x) /don't exactly know if it already exist or it will be created soon, like that part in Poland/

I hope that it will be posible to try it out in next year  
but now i don't have even time for riding :/ - I need to work for a while /season starts up/ 

btw I've got better photo of swamps from our trip in may:








it's me and Borys on left and ears of Cyga on right


----------



## Celeste

mammakatja said:


> OK. I find it extremely interesting that your horse acted irritated with this pad. I just got a brand new Toklat Tucker Coolback for my Aussie. I ride two different horses with it. My bay mare could have cared less about the change. It did make the Aussie fit her way better. I had a 1 in. Diamondwool pad with her at first but it was too thick under that Aussie but the Coolback suppressed better under the Aussie and fit her great! My paint on the other hand, acted SO weird the first time I rode him with the Coolback. He literally shook himself with me in the saddle like they do after a good roll, not once, not twice, but over and over. Rattled me the entire ride. He NEVER does this. He was restless and tried to trot off all the time....and he constantly turned his head towards by boot tip like he was trying to tell me that something I was riding in was just not pleasing him. The lady I rode with knew he was a pleasant ride from previous rides so she too thought this was weird behavior and the only change was the pad. So she got off her horse and gave me one of her wool navajo blankets. my Aussie so I don't want to give it up, especially after what I paid for it
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you mammakatja!! Hopefully the problem is solved. I put a lightweight blanket under the pad, and my horse was a perfect angel. DIL rode with me, so she did have the calming effect of Shadow. It was still different. Thatnew saddle pad has got to irritate her some way. 3.4 miles today.
> *Total 150.31*


----------



## Oreos Girl

I rode 4.3 miles with my friend Donna today. It was something of an adventure which is unusual as we were riding out from my house. 

First, I had the farrier pull Oreo's front shoes on Friday. He has a slight case of thrush the last time that he was shod. It hasn't gotten any better because of it is under the shoe and I can't treat it with anything. So since riding time will be significantly cut down because of hot weather, this was a good time to pull the shoes and use his boots instead. I remember why I put shoes back on the front. He keeps stepping on the front boots with the back. That will come into play a little later.

Second, stupid stupid people dump trash. This time it was a horse eating set of 4 tires and a chair. They dumped that at the edge of the peach orchard. I really wish I could catch people doing this. Having sex and picking up pecans illegally, I have caught people doing on my road. 

Third, for the first time, we saw a wild pig while we riding. My dog flushed it out. Luckily it still was over 20 feet away when it ran across the path. Neither horse was thrilled at that. And luckily Freddy was far enough away that she didn't really get a chance to chase it.

So after the pig, we decided to turn around. We were almost back to my road when Oreo spooked at something. That Donna had no problem but then his stifle gave out and he jumped because he stepped on his own boots. Too many moves too fast, so she came off. I had no idea what was happening other than Fiddler spooked and started to run forward. I got him turned around about the time that Donna hit the ground. Luckily she wasn't hurt and we were close to a barn that has equipment in it to use to climb back on with.

And the weird thing, the horse eating tires and chair bothered the horses more on the way home than the way out.

It is 4.3 miles for today and 130 for the year. Next ride will be when my new saddle gets in.


----------



## mammakatja

Celeste, isn't it weird how we both have a horse that reacted the same exact way to the same type pad? I did end up washing and drying mine. It might feel a little softer but I can't tell too much difference. It did clean up nicely and I still love the way it fits my Aussie so I bought a wool blanket with a nice long 38in. drop to fit under the Coolback. They actually look really pretty together and it solved the irritation issue perfectly. Ride on!


----------



## Celeste

Oreo, sorry you had such a bad day.


----------



## Atomicodyssey

Glad to hear everyone is getting out on the trails but it is making me heart sick! I haven't ridden in over a week, maybe two, because I decided to buy Problem Horse Bandit. Poor guy has contracted some kind of allergy (I think it is the shavings, getting different ones tomorrow) resulting in runny nose, coughing, sneezing although it is improving since I had the vet out and I am giving him two cups of aloe Vera juice a day. He also is tearing himself up, new scratches every day mostly on his stomach and face but spotted around his hindquarters and tail. They also seem to be improving, I go out every day and treat them and spray him down really well. THEN he has an abscess type thing on the bulb of his heel, no unsoundness but it is swollen and tender with a nasty looking pitted sore. I started soaking it with Epsom salt and putting a furazone ointment to keep the bugs out. Boy he does not like that, but he did stand very well for the soaking.

Really feeling a little discouraged and hope everything clears up in time for me to condition for our first planned endurance ride in September. Oh and of course I don't even have a saddle either.


----------



## evilamc

Celeste, glad to hear you hopefully figured out what was going on! 

Oreo I'm sorry you had such a bad ride  That's crazy...you've caught people having sex?! What did they do when you caught them?! I hope Donna isn't hurting too bad in the morning 

Atomic, I know how you feel, I've had weeks were it seems like NOTHING is going right! I hope this new week is better for you! Hope the vet figures out whats going on with him, poor guy 

Had a nice ride today, well for the most part. Started out great, after a little canter my pad slipped back really bad again so then he was in a mood. We were riding over to the riding ring a few miles away though so I figured just walk him there and fix it there...we were minutes away. Sooo got there, got it fixed, did some w/t/c in ring and it didn't slide back again yay! I actually dug up my old martingale breastplate...managed to get the martingale attachment off so I could use the breastplate with my saddle  My BO was with me and she even hopped on Dexter! He was so good for her, and I got to ride her sweet old man, was fun! Shes IN LOVE wit my saddle now haha, she said its a Cadillac compared to hers. He was somewhat in a mood at first today though, I don't think riding was his idea.

7.04 miles, 171.85 for the year


----------



## greentree

Evilamc....I missed the Mennonite at the harness shop! I got there at 3:30, and the sign on the door said they would be back at 4....I could not wait around. If I cannot get out there Monday, I think I will send him your address, and he can bill you for the bridle. 

DH, Mary and I went out for a mini-trail ride Saturday afternoon. We did a couple of miles up in the woods, for about and hour. I got to ride the Mennonite Morgan, who has turned into the prettiest horse(I think). I never remember to put my GPS on anymore, so I don't have a running tally. 

One of my barn kitties disappeared 4 or 5 days ago, and Saturday I was down by the old barn hacking weeds out of my Aronia berries when I heard a faint meow. I called, and Dot came out from under a stack of gates. I carried her back to the house, where she inhaled a can of food. She ate 3 cans, but did not get markedly stronger. As I watched her, she had a weird tilt to her head, and it didn't get better by this morning, so we "euthanized" her. 

I MUST get rid of some horses, so if anybody knows anybody looking, let me know. 

Lucy, 8 yo purebred Arab mare, grey, 14.2, green-broke, been on trails a few times. 

Magnolia, 5 yo Paint mare, bay and white Tobiano, 14 h, green-broke

Spirit, 9 yo Paint stallion, bay and white Tobiano, 14.1 h, VERY quiet, best trail horse EVER. As a gelding, anyone could ride. 

Chance, 12 yo 3/4 Arab gelding, chestnut with flaxen mane and tail, 14.3 h, rides and drives, good on trails, but not a slow horse. 

Tina, 6 yo TWH, 15 h, bay, very pretty, good trail horse, anyone can ride. Not my horse-selling for a friend

Sissy, 13 yo TWH, 15.3 h, chestnut/flaxen, great out on trails, stout mare with great bone

Nancy


----------



## jamesqf

Did about 2 miles today. Had planned to do quite a bit more, but the deer flies were out, and so bad that we turned around after just a mile. It's a good thing the horses knew the trail: I don't think I had time to look at it, ' cause we spent all of our time swatting & brushing them off the poor horses.


----------



## QOS

Dang Gunslinger - sorry you took a dip in the water when it wasn't something you had planned on!!! 

STT GUY - love that picture!

Any - that is terrific. Can't wait to see pics of the trail.

Evilamc - glad you like your new saddle. Saddle shopping is so frustrating at times so it is great to get one that works for you!

Celeste - glad Pyscho Princess was behaving....sometimes it can be the smallest thing but if it bothers them it is a problem.

Barry and I hauled up to Ebenezer this weekend with our new travel trailer and the horses. Biscuit took one look at me Thursday morning and refused to come in. I had to wait for the barn guys to feed and they locked him in his pen. I had already fed Sarge but Biscuit wasn't having any of it! He set me back an hour but got there all the same.

We rode Thursday about 3 miles. Short ride because we had to set up everything. We met people at the camp ground that wanted to ride with us the next day so we had 8 people riding with us on Friday. We rode 14 miles to the equine camp on the opposite side of Ebenezer. We were gone about 6 hours or more. We made several stops and rested at the other camp about 45 minutes to a hour. Gorgeous ride.

Sarge was fine until Saturday morning when he broke out in some welts - these were round like bites. We immediately gave him the epi-pen of the Kennelog and 3cc's of Dex followed by 24 crushed Benedryll in strawberry yogurt. We called our vet and he said ride him. Barry saddled him but only rode 1/4 mile or so because Sarge seemed so lethargic from the meds. I rode on with 2 of my friends that wanted to ride to the other side. So another 14 miles. Later that day Barry rode Sarge for 1.5 hours and he was just fine. 

We didn't ride Sunday morning but packed up and came home. Biscuit's fungus on his back flaired up on the OTHER side. Ugh. Treating that with the shampoo and ointment. 

Later this evening I went out to check on my boys and SHOCKER - Biscuit walked across the pasture to us and let me pet him and followed me around. LOL this morning at Ebenezer he walked to the end of the pen when I took his halter off the pen to put on him to go home! Who knows the mind of Biscuit? 

I now have 183 miles - I literally have rode the hair off of Biscuit this month poor boy!


----------



## liltuktuk

Saturday I went for a 4.5 mile ride with my friend Anna. We rode to the nearby gas station and stopped for ice cream and soda. Everyone was very surprised to see horses there. Apparently we're the only ones who actually ride our on the roads in our area! :shock: Amira of course pooped in the parking lot. :-x And then kept trying to take a bite of my ice cream. I gave her a bit and she spit it back out, but still kept trying.

A woman brought her young daughter over to pet the "pretty ponies". She kept going on and on about my "white" horse. I was like well technically she's grey....but....*sigh*. Then they asked what color Anna's horse was and he's a sorrel. So she told her daughter, "He's a sorrel because he has white spots and a white mane." :shock: This horse is a sorrel with a white blaze and a flaxen mane and tail. No white spots anywhere. We just kept our mouths shut, it's hard to try to explain horse colors to someone who doesn't understand them and really doesn't care. Wish we had brought Maverick and Anna's grulla along. See what color they thought they were....

I'm at 216 miles for the year!


----------



## Oreos Girl

QOS, that looks like a gorgeous place to ride. 

I didn't have that bad of a ride, poor Donna did though. I emailed her this morning to see how she is doing but haven't heard back.

QOS, what are you up to in miles? I am starting to feel like the slacker here.


----------



## mammakatja

Liltuktuk, that happens to us too when we ride in town. We do a lot of riding right through town, visit the local burger joints and feed stores, ride through town square and right up to the local gas station to get drinks. People come out of their houses and watch like we're a two or three man parade. LOL! The last time we went to Dairy Queen, an older lady took pictures so she could text them to her adult daughter. It's funny the kind of attention you get. And as far as colors, yea, most people call my bay or sorrel just "brown" vs. my black and white "spotted horse". I don't hold it against them. 

Man, I need an updated phone. I want to start tracking my miles with one of those apps like y'all have. I'm probably the last person left on the planet who still uses a basic push button cell phone. My contract is up in October and then I'm upgrading!


----------



## Roadyy

Me too OG. I am only at 77 miles and with a full plate of chores to work on. With all the afternoon rains we have been having I have been barely keeping up with the grass and weeds. My DD had her riding lesson Friday evening just after the showers came through then Saturday I spent most of the day cutting and spraying weeds and grass in the arena and round pen. Then spent the afternoon cutting the back of the 5 acres at home and finished the last 100x100 foot section in a down pour just to get it finished.lol

Tried to go out and ride with DD yesterday after church so we could get one in together before she left for the week, but the storms came about the time we got the boys groomed. She went with the teen group at church to Nashville for their missions work.

It is not looking good for next week as far as the rains go and I already put in for the whole week off to enjoy with the family and horses.


----------



## Celeste

I contacted riding warehouse, the company that I bought my new saddle pad from. They said that they will exchange it for one of the woolbacks. I am not sure of how we will go about doing the exchange; I wrote them back to find out. I am really glad that I bought it from somebody that stand behind their products.


----------



## Oreos Girl

I heard from Donna and she isn't sore this morning so we hope that is a good thing.

Oh and the couple having sex, they were in the car and the car was rocking but I didn't approach. Our road looks like a farm road that doesn't go any where from one end because it is all agriculture at that end. All the houses are at the other end.


----------



## jamesqf

mammakatja said:


> I'm probably the last person left on the planet who still uses a basic push button cell phone. My contract is up in October and then I'm upgrading!


Nope, you're not the last by any means. I pay about $7/month for mine. (Contract? What's a contract?) If I want GPS, I use the GPS unit.


----------



## Celeste

Oreos Girl said:


> Oh and the couple having sex, they were in the car and the car was rocking but I didn't approach. Our road looks like a farm road that doesn't go any where from one end because it is all agriculture at that end. All the houses are at the other end.


When I was in college, I was riding on a dirt road in the middle of absolutely nowhere. There was a parked car. I hesitated, but it seemed to be abandoned. I went on by it. Right as I got beside the car, two heads popped up. One was a student (not underage). The other was one of my professors. I didn't look close, but neither had shirts on. I waved and rode on by. What else can you do? The next day in class, my teacher acted funny but I didn't say anything about it. Does anybody want to guess whether he gave me an A?

:lol:


----------



## phantomhorse13

Celeste said:


> I contacted riding warehouse, the company that I bought my new saddle pad from. They said that they will exchange it for one of the woolbacks.


You are not the first person to have had this issue. I have several friends who have horses who won't tolerate the coolbacks.. everything from the behavior you have described to having big patches of hair fall out!!

Riding warehouse is wonderful to deal with. You will have no issue with your exchange. Last time I needed one, they sent me the new thing with a pre-paid label for the old one. Put it in the same box the new one came in, resealed it, stuck on label and it was good to go.

Glad people are getting out to ride, but sorry not all the rides are going as planned. Hope those with various issues get them figured out so you can be back on the trail asap!


----------



## mammakatja

Celeste, are they making you pay the difference for the Woolback or are they making it an even exchange? I just went back and checked and I bought mine at Horse Saddle Shop. Guess I'll have to check with them on their exchange policies.


----------



## mammakatja

Darn it, looks like SaddleShop only carries the Coolbacks, not the Woolbacks. I guess I'll just keep riding with a wool blanket underneath it on my mare. My paint likes his Diamondwool pad so I'm not even going to change with him. I'm happy to hear they are working with you Celeste. Sure makes me consider Riding Warehouse for future purchases!


----------



## QOS

Oreos Girl - I am up to 183 miles. 60 of them have been this month. Finally getting back to where I used to be a long time ago before health issues descended upon me.

I love Riding Warehouse. They have always been terrific.


----------



## Celeste

mammakatja said:


> Celeste, are they making you pay the difference for the Woolback or are they making it an even exchange? I just went back and checked and I bought mine at Horse Saddle Shop. Guess I'll have to check with them on their exchange policies.


I really don't know what they are going to do. They wanted me to see if I can find the papers that came with it. I will look when I get home. I suspect I will have to pay some extra. It is ok. My horse is too picky.


----------



## evilamc

Celeste said:


> When I was in college, I was riding on a dirt road in the middle of absolutely nowhere. There was a parked car. I hesitated, but it seemed to be abandoned. I went on by it. Right as I got beside the car, two heads popped up. One was a student (not underage). The other was one of my professors. I didn't look close, but neither had shirts on. I waved and rode on by. What else can you do? The next day in class, my teacher acted funny but I didn't say anything about it. Does anybody want to guess whether he gave me an A?
> 
> :lol:


ooommggg Celeste that's too funny.

QQS looks like you had an awesome trip! And yes...I'm so happy that I think my saddle search is finally over. Now just have to get the pad figured out. I guess the 7/8" that was recommended is slightly too thick since the saddles custom fit! God a 3/4" on the way, I'm scared to go down to a 1/2" since sometimes we ride for a few hours/lots of hills and my weight.

Nancy, thats no problem about the bridle! I'm in no hurry, do whatever is easiest for you! Sorry to hear abour your kitty I'm glad you didn't let her suffer like some people do. You should see some of the dogs and cats that come into my shop...its just cruel that they're still alive. If you were closer and my fiance and I had our own little farm I'd totally take a horse from you. We aren't going to start trying to sell my condo till Jan though and start looking for a farm then. If you still have some for sale though maybe I'll take a roadtrip  I'm sure your horses would be worth every penny!

Liltuk, thats so cute that she wanted your icecream! I don't really have anywhere fun I could ride to, hmmm....Stupid city.

We did a short short ride today, basically went on a boot hunt, which was successful!

If only he would pick it up for me









Came back and had to SHOW him that the gate was open to the grass field so he didn't have to eat the round bale if he wanted some grass...silly horse...He came trotting over like "oh hey that's open?"








And then rolled for like a minute lol! I think he's pretty happy at the new barn. He's always excited to see me too which makes me feel good. Hopefully its not because he hates it and wants me to save him  He's not getting any new battle wounds though and has plenty of food and water so not sure what he could hate about it!

1.89 (sad I know, I need to get brave and try crossing the 4 lane road by myself so I can get to good trails) 173.74 for the year


----------



## phantomhorse13

I have spent a good portion of the past few days in the saddle, which has been simply wonderful. While a couple of the days didn't go exactly as hoped, any saddle time is better than none!!

On Friday, I got a get-out-of-work early day and rushed home to saddle up. Dream and I had just gotten going however, when an ugly thunderstorm blew up and we wound up having to turn back much earlier than planned. We got back to the barn before the worst of it though, so that was a plus.










I had hoped to get Gamer out that evening, but the weather put an end to those plans.

Saturday I also worked, but we got out on time for a change (Saturdays can be much longer than the supposed half-day we are supposed to be open). Again rushed home hoping to saddle up Dream, but instead got a phone call from DH's brother. He had some equipment break down (he has hay down) and DH and I wound up going over with some of our equipment to help out. I got to run our small tractor and tedder (my first time using either one!! :shock while DH used our big tractor and tedder. But we didn't get done till almost dark, so no riding happened.

Sunday I was determined to get in the saddle, as the weather was _perfect_ (80, no humidity, sunny, light breeze). After getting chores done around the place, I got Dream out. Met up with my SIL and a couple ladies from her barn for a leisurely ride in the afternoon while the husbands were off playing with hay again.





























That evening I had hoped to get Gamer out, but DH didn't get home in time from playing with hay. But all the hay that was down got baled and stacked, so that wasn't a bad thing either.

Today I was off work and the weather was still pretty good (slightly warmer and much more humid), so Dream and I went out again. We went to some trail that I had only been on with my SIL and managed to find our way pretty well. Only took one brief wrong turn, but the resulting view made it not such a bad turn after all!



















Yet again had hoped to get Gamer out this evening, but DH wound up having a meeting. Maybe tomorrow?!


2014 mileage
...
06/22/14 dream 6.87 miles 3.7 mph 618.20 total miles
06/23/14 dream 15.67 miles 6.3 mph *633.87 total miles*


----------



## AnitaAnne

I am so behind on this thread, but all this extra work gave me a nice fat check, so I can live with that. 

Love all the pictures, so wish I could have been riding too! But maybe today the weather will cooperate. Seems like everytime I get a free hour or two, it pours down rain:evil:

So weird about those coolback pads, I wonder what could be so irritating? I had been planning on buying one, so glad I didn't now. 

Nancy I would love to get one of your horses!! Chance sounds like a dream come true, but it is so much easier & cheaper to have only the 3 horses right now. They are on their summer schedule; out all night, put in their stalls during the heat of the day at least noon to 4pm, a bit earlier on work days. I will let you know if my will crumbles and I decide to take a drive up to KY :lol:

The wide gullet for the Barefoot Cheyene arrived Monday, I put it in and it looks the same width now as the Torsion. I think it will fit better now. I guess today will be try out saddles again day. I'm going to give the 16" Fabtron annother try, and the Barefoot. Hopefully one of them will work. The Torsion, much as I love it, just doesn't have enough support in it for me until I can slim back down. 

Chivas had a big surprise for me Saturday, that weird thing in his ear is gone! I wish I knew where it went so I could study it, but I am just so thrilled that his ear is almost normal again! He is pleased about it too, and lets me touch his ear again! Here's some pictures, then and now...


----------



## liltuktuk

We got another 4 mile ride in last night. We weren't speed demons, but the weather was nice and I got to ride with my two best friends. And Maverick came a long and was a good boy. He did his slam on the brakes I don't want to go anymore routine a couple of times, but my friend Anna riding herd boss Sly up behind him remedied that situation very quickly.

We got a good trot portion in. Maverick kept up with Amira easily and she was not amused. She likes to be in front and was not happy when he'd stick his nose out a little bit in front of hers. She was very diplomatic about her displeasure though and just gave him a look until he'd back off. She was also very tolerant of his shenanigans when he started bucking and being a nut. Someone has too much energy and needs to get out more...

Someone's butt looks almost taller than his big sisters now. :shock:


----------



## Roadyy

Took Jesa and Jaxson( young fella from church we are watching) out to the barn yesterday evening for some horse time. We had a great time and I also took a wooden platform out to practice bridge crossing with the boys too.

If I do not have Jaxson this evening and the rain holds out then I'll take Jesa on a trail ride with with me.


















Jesa hanging out at the barn.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Roady, looks like those kids are having a blast!! Hope you get out on a ride this evening.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Hahahahaha Roadyy! Good way to keep track of little Jesa!!:rofl:

Those kids will be riding the roads soon with the good start you are giving them


----------



## Roadyy

I never get tired of seeing the spark in young eyes when they really enjoy being around horses. I don't mind missing a short ride for that kind of enjoyment.


----------



## mammakatja

Made it out to Platter Flats, OK with my girls today. We rode the beaches of Lake Texoma and the trail of Platter Flats which is a park owned by the Army Corp of Engineers there. I was washing muddy horses at 5am, in the dark, so we could do this, but man it was worth it. There's nothing like watching the sun come up on horse back!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Got Dream out again today, with a couple friends. We explored some brand new to me trail, which is always fun.










We have to trek thru a random housing development to get to the trails.. but its often fun as this time of year kids come running out with treats for the horses.





























On the final climb, I practiced tailing a bit.











Tomorrow my work week starts, so no more saddle time till the weekend. Bummer.

2014 mileage
...
06/23/14 dream 15.67 miles 6.3 mph 633.87 total miles
06/24/14 dream 15.02 miles 4.0 mph 648.89 total miles


----------



## STT GUY

Today we and the Paso Finos went to Thunder Mountain Trail in Red Canyon near Bryce Canyon National Park. This is a wonderful equestrian and mountain biking trail with stunning views. It starts at about 7950 feet and climbs to about 8700.

This was the most technical trail we have taken them on to date. It has a pretty nasty set of switchbacks with are loose and sketchy and also has a very narrow traverse called "the fin". Both Perseus and Silueta were rock solid. Total time a bit over three hours.


----------



## Roux

Tomorrow is Roux and Gus's Birthday! I can't believe we have has them a year already. We went out to visit them tonight but didn't ride. My mom fell (not off a horse) and hurt her knee and hip really bad so she isn't going to be riding for a bit, heck she can barely walk. 
Tomorrow we are going to cut up a bunch of apples and carrots for the boys and I will trim Gus's feet. It's also their scheduled worming day so even though it's their birthday they will have to do it. I will hopefully get some pictures to share for their birthday!
I won't be riding Thursday as it is DH's birthday but I am planning to ride Friday!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy

No mileage from yesterdays ride, but sure got alot of enjoyment spending time with Jesa at the farm. You can't help but smile being around her and her cuteness. You better not turn your back on her though as she will find something to get into as soon as you do. lol


----------



## evilamc

PH Beautiful pics! Thats awesome you're getting to explore new trails. What exactly is tailing? Are you using the horse to pull you up the hill?

AnitaAnne....that thing that was on Chivas ear was so disgusting!!!!! I'm glad its gone, now he doesn't have a 2nd brain anymore lol! Good luck with the saddles  I think finding the right saddle is the worst part about horse ownership.

Liltuk..I love Mavericks butt, its like perfect split white and brown. I just want to hug it lol! He's getting so big!

Roadyy you sure know how to show the kids a good time  I bet they are going to drive you crazy begging to do it again.

mammakatja, awesome pics, thats so great you got to go out with your daughters on such a beautiful ride! I wish you were my mom 

Got in a good ride tonight! Took Dexter over to the 4 lane highway at rush hour to test the water. We've ridden down/across it twice now but with my BO and her bomb proof horse...I wanted to see how he would do alone so when its NOT rush hour we can get across and get to more trails. He was a bit looky but great! I think the people in cars gave us more goofy looks then he gave them. He was being kinda bratty today so I rode him longer and harder until he was really listening to me. We got in some really nice canters! When we got back, the little girl whos family rents out the basement was outside waiting for me! Monday I told her I'd try and give her a pony ride today...she didn't forget. BO's family randomly came in town too so her two nephews really wanted a ride too! Man...Dexter was SO good. The kids literally climbed up onto him (one at a time of course) and he let them plop around, climb on him, pull on him, kick him...he was just a saint! I walked beside him, but gave the kids little mini lessons on how to control him and they all were able to get him to walk on and whoa all by themselves  BO was quite impressed with how well he behaved.

"You don't see me mom"









We met a turtle today


















waterbreak!










Ohh! I'm LOVING my new saddle. Still trying to figure out what length I want my stirrups though. I think I got them a hole short now, hmm, needa find the comfy spot! Every ride my sweat marks are actually getting more even! My saddle pad is slipping back less each ride too....so weird...I ordered a slightly thinner pad to try, saddle maker thinks the pad may just be too thick.

4.23 miles, max speed of 13.69 haha, 177.97 for the year. Even though we're riding less, I think hes getting a way better workout with all these hills!


----------



## Roadyy

And you say I'm the one giving all the kids enjoyment.lol Sounds like you are in the boat too darlin. It is a great feeling to see their faces light up when they are enjoying it isn't it? Glad Dexter is doing so well and that you will now have access to more great trails and the saddle is working out.


Jesa and I just fed everyone farm last evening as we were invited to my cousin's daughter's b'day party just up the road from the farm. My cousin just had out surgery so I cooked the cows and dogs on the grill.

I got great news yesterday as well. My mom and her bf are coming back down for another visit and was able to work it out so as my oldest daughter and grandson are going to tag along. They will be here from Saturday til Thursday so this is an amazing b'day gift for me. I can't wait to introduce him to horses and spend a week with him. I'm taking the whole week off next week since I got my b'day off with pay and Friday is a paid holiday. I took 3 vacation days for the other days of the week to have a 9 day vacation..Heck ya!!


----------



## liltuktuk

evil - I hug his butt all the time. I'm pretty sure he thinks I'm insane. :wink:

No riding for me yesterday due to the weather. Of course by the time I got home it was clearing up so I took me for a run. 

I did get to at least love on my ponies and give them a light grooming. Amira had a giant knot in her mane that was oh so fun to get out....:evil:

And I snapped an adorable picture of them grazing. They are almost perfectly posed except for their legs are switched. Also shows Maverick's height compared to Amira. Amira is just shy of 15 hands at the withers. And Maverick will be 14 months old in a couple of days.


----------



## Roux

As promised birthday photos of the ponies! 


















They very much enjoyed their apple/ carrot medley and of course all the attention 

In one year sine I got the horses I have done 471 trail miles!


----------



## phantomhorse13

evilamc said:


> PH What exactly is tailing? Are you using the horse to pull you up the hill?


That is the theory anyway.. the horse helps pull you along up a steep hill. Some people can really use it to their advantage.. but these are the same people who do a lot of jogging in general and can make good time off the horse. For me, however, it's more of an educational thing as Dream can easily outwalk me up a hill. In fact, she will walk 4 or 5 steps, then turn around to look at me in disgust because I am slowing her down! But it's a good skill to have just in case (of what, I am not totally sure :wink.


----------



## liltuktuk

phantomhorse13 said:


> That is the theory anyway.. the horse helps pull you along up a steep hill. Some people can really use it to their advantage.. but these are the same people who do a lot of jogging in general and can make good time off the horse. For me, however, it's more of an educational thing as Dream can easily outwalk me up a hill. In fact, she will walk 4 or 5 steps, then turn around to look at me in disgust because I am slowing her down! But it's a good skill to have just in case (of what, I am not totally sure :wink.


I get that same look of disgust from Amira when I go running with her. If she could talk I'm sure she'd tell me to "Get on and stop embarrassing yourself".


----------



## Roux

Here is a video I made of all our pictures. I hope you guys have a few minutes to watch it!


----------



## evilamc

Awesome video Roux  You have such beautiful trails all around you, I'm so jealous! Are you able to get to most of those trails from your barn without trailering?

Interesting about the tailing...I bet Dexter would just think its one more crazy thing I put him through. Went to the barn today just to give him some love, BO's nephews begged for a ride again but I didn't have time to saddle up and give him a good workout before letting them on


----------



## STT GUY

Did a three hour ride on the Virgin River Rim Trail today which is at 9000 feet to the North of Zion. My 4 year old Paso Fino had a very challenging moment when a Pine Hen (like a small turkey or a big grouse) flushed pretty much right under us. He spooked with a capital S and it was not an easy task for me to stay on him, in fact I didn't, I fell off. No harm for horse or rider and he came directly to me and I remounted and we had a great ride afterwards. 

Lesson learned...I need to work on desensitizing him some more to sudden flushing of these birds.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

*Roux* Awesome video! I liked the music, and my favorite photos were the one where you get some of Roux's profile in the picture, and the one where you can see the shadow of you on the horse, out in front of you. It made me tear up a bit, I think because times like that are what I live for and your video lets me live it through your eyes. thank you for that.

*Evil* I am so proud of Dexter! It is no easy task to be patient with the little ones, and he really pulled it off. What a great guy he is! My Ella is good for inexperienced riders, but sometimes she just gets fed up and tries to go back to the barn! 

*Roadyy* you are such a great daddy! I love how you are always making time for kids; yours, your grands, your friends, from church. You have such a big heart for them.

*STT Guy* Welcome! Sounds like you have some awesome adventures on your PF's. I had a great friend long ago, who raised Peruvian PF's and they were a joy. Her old grand dam used to let my boys play with her foals. She literally babysat my boys, never letting them come to any harm while they ran around, rode on her, played with the foal. 

*Liltuktuk* your little man is coming along well, isn't he? We always pony someone on every ride because we have three horses and 2 riders, and I think it really adds to the fun and purpose for our horses.

Missing you all lately! I have a week off from work and really excited to be home to play with my family. I got home last night at 7 pm, changed my clothes, and was riding by 7:30. A friend came driving up just as I was grooming, and I was quite rude as I said "I'll be back when its dark. Make yourself at home if you aren't going with me." 

Got up early and rode again, just around the 'hood again. But it is so wonderful to walk, trot, canter, gallop, spin and play! April was almost as thrilled as I was! She decided she wanted to check out the property around a house that has been empty since we moved here. It is foreclosed and for sale now. Every time we ride up there, she asks to go up the driveway and look all around, at every inch of the place, even pausing to look in the windows. I wonder what that crazy horse is thinking?

We are going camping tomorrow up where it is cool and moist, to a place I drive by on my new commute, called Rabbit Ears. I have always wanted to explore this interesting mountain!

I have a horse care question. All my horses have had very dry feet, and the shiny coating on their hooves has been breaking off from the hairline down. It looks like this









What causes this? What can I add to their feed to help? I have been painting Hoof Heal as recommended by my farrier, but I have heard the knowledgeable folks on here say topicals do not help.


----------



## Roadyy

I am not a hoof expert and would be better off to send you to the hoof care section towards the top of the list. They have very knowledgeable people in there who would easily give you answers.


Thank you for the compliment. I enjoy them as they make me feel younger.
As for the camping and vacation part, I, too, am off all next week and hoping to convince my daughter to go camping with me. She is on her way back with the teen group from Nashville where they spent a week doing mission work. I am hoping to set the tent up tomorrow and have us stay in it tomorrow night and Sunday night. Of, course we will have to get up early enough to go home and get ready for church as they will surely be telling about their time.


On a sad note. My mother, her BF, my oldest daughter and her son were suppose to be coming down tomorrow morning and staying til Thursday. I got the message this morning that mom's bf's brother in law passed away this morning so it will be Monday before they head down and still leaving on Thursday to head back. 

Please keep his sister and her husband's family in your prayers.


----------



## greentree

Foxtail, do you have a hoof rasp? That is called the periople, and it is normal to flake off. At shows, the grooms spend hours with steel wool, getting all that smooth so the hoof polish gets VERY glossy. I asked if you have a rasp so you can keep the hoof edges smooth, and less likely to break off.

Roadyy, we will pray for Mom's BF! 

Tina, the TWH that has lived with me for almost 2 years, is leaving this weekend. She is headed your way, Roadyy. My friend is coming down there to spend her last bit of life near her son, who is stationed in FL. Little Mary is heartbroken, as she wanted to buy Tina. 

Have great weekend, everyone.

Nancy


----------



## Atomicodyssey

Well I am still out of the saddle but Bandit seems to be getting better. His nose is no longer crusty or runny, he does an occasional dry hack but not as bad as he was before. He's still tearing himself up but his previous owner told me to get a Vetalog shot as she did that before and he cleared right up, I'll call the vet tomorrow and get the lowdown on that. His abscess thing has almost no swelling and has been draining, it's also starting to scab over. I've been soaking it every day in Epsom salt and dressing it with an ointment. Otherwise he's no worse for the wear and still whinnies at me whenever I come out.

Hopefully next time I post all you'll be able to see of him is ears!


----------



## Roux

*Evil -* Yeah I don't trailer any where. All the pics in my video are from trails right out from the barn. I am really lucky!! And I find new trails all the time!

*FoxTail - *Thanks so much for the compliments, what you described is exactly what I was hoping to achieve in my vid.  Enjoy your week off!

*** *** *** 

I might try to do something with this photo and do a new photo project now that my last video is done.









Rode solo today, Mom is still hurting from her fall and I told her she is better off resting and riding next week then riding today and making her recovery take that much longer.

I took Roux out, and while he was a bit stubborn about a few things overall he did great. I wish he were a little more "forward" but maybe it was just the heat making him lazy.

There was firefighters practicing rescuing people from the river at the areas I call "the beach." One of them would jump in the river and then the rest would throw a rope and a livesaver and pull them out. I was like hmmm... maybe I should "fall" in the river and let one of those firefighters rescue me! :wink: Roux had other ideas though he was not impressed by all their equipment especially the inflatable rafts and was doing his best to stay as far away as possible. I made him watch until he was calm. Then on the way back, when they had already left, we passed through a narrow few feet where the ground drops off into the river a few feet below. The ground gave way and Roux's back foot slipped so we almost did end up in the river! Ha- irony. For all his faults this horse is one of the most sure footed I have ever been on and it didn't seem to phase him he recovered beautifully even when I heard the dirt splashing into the river.

I went up a new arroyo to see where it could take me. I was impressed at the new "trail" but that quickly ended when I ran into a fence... that is what is wrong with the world today- too many dang fences!! 

11.98 miles today* = 359.92 Miles* YTD

Some more Pictures:




































Here is the road, which I am sure we could cross but there is a cable fence with no gate that I couldn't get around... gurr....









Interesting sign!









View at the road looking back.


















New trail at the river but it also was a dead-end.









I hope everyone has a great weekend and gets in some good horse time!


----------



## ZombieHorseChick

Wonderful pics everyone ^.^ 

I haven't been able to get in any ride this past week, been on high gear as my Uncle was headed up from FL to visit, and it has been all rainy and yucky >.< but yesterday was nice and sunny, all dried out. My cousin, who has never been on a horse was dying to ride  so while everyone else was eating dinner I was out warming Tonto up.... We had our first spook/freak out. The kids were jumping on the trampoline, and it's really noisy, and where I am I'm surrounded by woods,which Eco badly, Tonto heard the noise and started looking around try into figure out what the heck it was, he was terrified! He started trembling, and when he finally pin pointed it to the trampoline he started to spook and wanted to get the heck outa there lol he got all prancey and upset, I had to yell to my parents to make the kids stop, he was perfectly fine after that, I rode him up to the barn, all around it, in the front yard, areas he's never been, ex didn't care at all, so the kiddies got to ride, Oliver , my cousin loved it, and my little brother who has down syndrome who is always terrified to get on a horse, screams, cries and gets upset, he had a brave streak, since Oliver got on, he wanted up, and he love it!! He didn't want to get off and was singing a cowboy song haha! XD gotta love my little bro. 

My not so little, little bro, he's 13, he didn't want to get off, I'm so proud of him


----------



## jamesqf

Another "I hate #@% deer flies" weekend. A bit of a funny, though: went to one of our usual spots, at the end of a dead-end dirt road about a half mile off the 'main' dirt road, and some people are setting up to hold a wedding there. This is in the National Forest, maybe 10 miles from the nearest house (and 5 of those miles on dirt), and not really a particular beauty spot or anything.

So we went on to another place on the other side of the meadow from them, and started out, but the flies were so bad that we turned around after about half an hour.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roux: such fabulous pictures! They take my breath away, but the ears keep me grounded. :wink: Love the feet picture!! I want to hang it on a wall. 

Can't wait to see more. Hope your moma gets better real soon.

Foxtail: So nice you have a break from school! Have fun and take lots of pictures. Hope you get the feet cleared up, I have never seen that on hooves before. 

Evil: Dexter is doing so well! Nice to hear you are getting a lot of ride time. 

Atom: hope to hear you are back in the saddle soon, did you find a saddle that fits by the way? 

STT Guy: Welcome! You little guy is very handsome! It's nice to have another gaited horse on here  

I am still struggling with tack for Chivas. I am getting frustrated with the whole business. I can't seem to find a saddle n pad combination that work yet. Maybe a thicker, firmer pad with the Fabtron, also I have a smaller girth ordered. I think my saddle rolling problem is related to too long of a girth. 

The Barefoot seems to work well from Chivas's perspective, but I am uncomfortable and unsteady in it. I can't seem to get the stirrups placed where I want them, and the seat is so wide and stiff! Very incomfortable! I don't know how to fix the problem with the stiffness or the uncomfortable stirrup leather placement. 

The pad however, seems to be perfect, it is a Barefoot model, and fits great with the Barefoot saddle, just the right amount of padding too. 

I tried the Barefoot pad first with the Fabtron saddle, and Chivas appeared to hate it. I just have to get thise saddle situation figured out, and soon!!

I have just been pasture riding, so not tracking miles.


----------



## evilamc

Aw Anita I'm sorry you're having so much trouble finding a saddle  If you can sell those two you could think about going the more custom route like I had to? I got mine from Trail Riding Saddles Allegany Mountain Western Saddle. Its the most comfy saddle my butt has ever touched and Dexter seems to be doing really well in it. Its fun going through the fitting process then getting to pick out everything exactly how you want it! Does take some time though.

Roux, I'm so glad he did so well going out solo! All those rides with Gus are paying off  I hope your mom feels better soon, falling off sucks lol.

Atomic, Bandit's looking good! He looks so shiny! Hope you get to ride again soooonnn!

James, I'm with ya about the flies, we try to out run them sometimes but they always seem to catch back up or new ones come along  I got stung by something today! Not sure what exactly. Was loading Dexter into the trailer then felt a sharp pain in my leg  Its a huge red spot now...at least I'm not allergic I guess?

We had FUN today! I trailered him over to the trails by where we used to board. It was kinda a test run to see how he would do trailering somewhere and me getting on because we're doing the parade on the 4th and I've never trailered somewhere alone and got on all by myself! He was a bit wound up when we first got there, but after a few minutes settled into his hay bag while I got him ready to ride.

Hit the trails, it was so nice being back on these trails! Then rode over to the neighbor of the old barn to check out the horse she just brought home Friday night! He was super cute! Dexter got to be the "steady eddy" horse and she tried walking him down the road to see how he would do with having Dex there  They both did great! Hes only 5 but super calm and willing, I'm so happy she got him. Dropped her back off at her house, and then had to head back over to the trailer and he fought me a little bit, guess he was confused to why we were heading back to the trails not the barn? But he finally calmed back down and we made it back to trailer! He loaded up so well both times too, we've been working on it some and I can tell its paid off.










Met a random older couple while walking along and was the weirdo that asked them to take a picture of me lol!



























Happy to have his head back in his hay bag lol









6.09 miles, 184.06 for the year!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Got Dream out twice this weekend.. which sounds good, but it confirmed what has been worrying me for a while now.. she still isn't right. :-(

I have been doing most of our "real" training alone.. and she was weird about trotting up hill. She wanted to change to canter, so she was willing to go forward, just not at the trot. And she is all about trot normally. On the flat or downhill, she is fine. So I was trying to figure out if she was just bored and/or unmotivated training alone or if I was imaging things or what. When we ride with my SIL, we are going at a walk most of the time and certainly are not trotting up any hills, so that wasn't helping me figure anything out.

On Saturday, I took her out alone. She was very spooky, which is unusual for her. And the uphill trot weirdness was def there, though she would have happily cantered up the hills and was a trotting (and spooking) fool on the flats.










Trails need some trimming! This has been a crazy growing season so far.




















Grass in the field is hitting my knees riding thru it! BIL should be cutting the hay this week if the weather cooperates:











Today we wanted to get the boys out for a quick leg-stretcher. They are still mostly resting after the 100, so weren't looking to do anything too strenuous. I figured this would be a great opportunity to see how Dream went with her normal training company. I ponied George from Dream and DH rode Sultan.





























Unfortunately, Dream's way of going didn't change.. fine on the flat and downhills but not right on the uphills. And DH was able to confirm that what I was feeling (sort of like a canter in front and a trot behind) was actually happening. He tried to get some video of it, but it was just too bouncy to see anything.

*sigh*

I am going to do a month of doxycycline and hope like hell this is a weird Lyme flare. Not sure yet if I am going to keep getting her out with my SIL to keep her limber or if she will get the time off totally (vet suggested keeping her going if she was comfortable was the best thing.. but I also think the vet thinks I am halfway crazy saying the mare isn't right when she trots sound).

2014 mileage
...
06/28/14 dream 12.08 miles 6.9 mph 660.97 total miles
06/29/14 dream w/george 8.07 miles 5.8 mph 669.04 total miles


----------



## evilamc

Aw sorry about Dream  Hope she feels better with meds. Have you tired chiro with her at all yet? Wonder if that could help?

So...I'm doing the 4th of July parade Friday. I have all kinds of stuff to wear, but having trouble deciding how I want to airbrush Dexter for it.

Thoughts?



























Since hes dark, I have to do white first before adding color, so trying to keep color down a little bit since its extra work  Do you guys like any of these ideas? Trying to decide what I want to do in photoshop so I don't just start randomly painting him and it end up crappy!


----------



## jamesqf

evilamc said:


> James, I'm with ya about the flies, we try to out run them sometimes but they always seem to catch back up or new ones come along


Yeah, we did try to outrun them a bit, but it seemed like they were almost everywhere. Plus I am just not coordinated enough to try to swat them while trotting, let alone cantering. 

Seems as though they're much worse than usual this year. There are some places around here where they're always a problem in summer (so we only ride there in spring & fall), but we've never run into more than the occasional fly on these trails before.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Evil, I love the idea of airbrushing Dex!

I like the middle one the best, but I think one of the stripes needs to be blue.. and maybe make each star one color (obviously not the same color as the stripe its covering).

And the chiro/acupuncturist/vet comes out monthly.. will be interested to see what she picks up this next visit (which is in about 2 weeks). She was really pleased with how Dream looked/felt last time.

and james, I agree the bugs are horrible this year. i would have thought the arctic winter would have killed them, but no such luck.


----------



## AnitaAnne

PH13: So sorry to hear Dream is not doing so well. She has a big heart to keep going even though she is not moving quite right. I hope the doxycycline helps her. 

I once took Baby, my Arab/Percheron to the vet for a lamness exam because he wasn't moving quite right. They wound up keeping him for three days trying to find the cause. He wasn't off unless mounted. They finally determined it was a bone structure problem, and wasn't really anything that could be done. I was able to ride him for six or seven more years, but his Dressage career was over before we ever made it to a recognized show. Bummer. 

Evil: Dexter looks so beautiful!! So shiney and healthy looking. I like the first pattern the best, the one with the 3 diff color 'n size stars at the top. He will look fabulous all decked out for the holiday!

I would love to get a saddle like yours! I am so glad it worked out for you and it is a beautiful saddle. I nearly did order one from the same place you did, but was nervous about a flex tree. I may try one out, but it would be the _*second*_ custom saddle. 

Yep, I went through all the back tracing stuff once with another company. Had to send the saddle back for adjustment with more back tracings. They said it was the best set of tracings they had ever recieved. So guess what? It still doesn't fit, and never will cause the tree is too wide for him. So there it sits with all the others that don't fit. :evil:

If I loose weight, and believe me I have been trying(!), the Torsion works well, but I am a bit unsure of it too right now since my fall. 

See for years I have been a Dressage rider, before that jumpers, before that barrel racing. So all my falls have been in sand arenas or grass. Getting thrown on rocks in the mountains when I was by myself has been a bit of a caution to me. Especially since Chivas didn't head for the trailhead, he took off back down the trail. Who knows where he would have ended up if those folks didn't catch him? I want to make sure I am secure in the saddle before we hit the trails alone again.


----------



## evilamc

Ohh my saddle doesn't have a flex tree. I was looking at getting a circle y but decided against flex trees. Secure saddles are nice out on trials learning too! The pictures I did in photoshop are super old haha if those were the ones you like him in then I got some work to do! I think he looks pretty good right now though.

I could do the stripes of each color and star of each color, I wish he was white...so bad. I have to do white base coat before I can do color, so I was trying to do a little less color to make it easier...but I guess I should go all out or go home right? I did find this pic of what someone else did...I really like it...lot of work though...hmmm


----------



## AnitaAnne

Evil: I though Dex looked really good in the pictures of you on him Very healthy looking, gotta love that green grass!

I thought you got a flex tree, what kind of tree does it have? Ralhide, wood? 

Goota go big or go home!! Paint Dexter up good and fancy


----------



## Roux

Evil - I am sure Dex is going to look great no mater how you paint him! I can't wait to see!!

PH- I am sorry to hear about Dream I am also hoping it isn't something too serious but I know you have been concerned about her for quite a while. GOod thought from us coming your way.

Anita- Finding the right tack is an on-going battle. Even when you find something that works for one horse they can change shape with muscle and your back to square one! 

I didn't ride myself to day but DH and I went to the race track. Since it is horse related I will share a few pics!


----------



## Atomicodyssey

Anita, no luck in the saddle department. I don't have cash right now for one anyway, I tried selling my Crosby but haven't had any interest. An endurance pal of mine is going to come visit me with some saddles to try out! I also have tried out my friends Thorowgood yet as Bandit has been out of commission. When he is better I will ride bareback and try not to get myself killed until I find the right saddle!

Evil I really like the last photo you posted for the 4th parade! And Dexter looks great, he's so stinkin adorable. Is he a Thoroughbred? I have zero pics of me on Bandit... Hopefully soon I'll be riding again and I'll have to make a point to get some pics!

Phantom I'm so sorry to hear about your issues with Dream, I can relate in that aspect. My dad used to always say how ironic the saying "healthy as a horse" was because they are anything but and take forever to heal! And I want to say your trails are SO beautiful!!! I would kill someone (I'd make sure it was a person I don't like) to be able to go riding up there with you. All the greenery makes my trails look so bland!


----------



## evilamc

It has a Steele tree "Our Steele trees are built out of southern yellow pine encased in fiberglass and resin for strength, durability, and weather resistance. Why would anyone want a saddle that doesn’t carry the Steele name as its foundation? " lol just copied from website.

Dexter is actually a quarter horse! Just be a weirdo like me an ask random strangers to take your pic. Works great! Haha. I guess his withers kinda make him look a little tb though huh? He could have tb in him, I don't have his papers so I have no idea what his bloodlines are.


----------



## Atomicodyssey

I thought TB because he looks taller, not short and stout (though not all QHs are!) and he's got some withers along with a long neck and his shoulders remind me of Bandit. Of course Bandit is Appendix, but he looks more TB than QH. Who knows with these grade horses! Love them all the same


----------



## liltuktuk

I took Amira out on Thursday to try out my heart rate monitor. I've been tracking calories and wanted a more accurate burn amount for when I was riding. Now that I have my own monitor, I want to get one for her.

It was a nice, but horrible ride at the same time. Amira was great, moving nicely, eager to go, no crazy spooks. But the deer flies! ARGGHHHH!!!!! They were biting me through my pants, I have giant welts and they're bruised all around them! :shock: Of course I remembered to fly spray Amira...just not myself.

Then on the way back to the barn I decided I wasn't going to go through the woods because the bugs were so bad and that I'd take the road. So I'm going down the road and just before one of the bridges I see a detour sign...and then a bridged closed sign...the entire bridge was gone and there was no way around it. :evil: So I had to go back up the road and cut through the woods to get back. Needless to say we cantered through the woods to outrun the bugs. I prefer not to canter towards home because it gives Amira ideas that it's acceptable to go as fast as possible when headed home...but I couldn't tolerate one more bug bite. And she handled it pretty well.

Friday my friend and I hauled the horses to Carlton Hills State Forest. We had a great ride. The terrain is so different then what we're used to, we were either going up or going down. We did about 8 miles. Mostly walking as the horses aren't used to the hills. They did great though, other than when Amira decided she couldn't get her freshly trimmed hooves muddy and side stepped a mud puddle and tried to take my knee off on a tree. I'm missing about half the skin off my knee. I had some choice words to call her after it happened, including calling her a skanky cow, and of course not 30 seconds after that we came around a bend and there was a group of riders coming the other way. So I'm sure they heard my outburst. :lol:

Saturday morning Amira was actually a little stiff (her butt hasn't had a hill workout in a long time), so I took her around the cornfields with Maverick to loosen her up and work on his ponying skills. Lo and behold he didn't slam on the brakes once, which is his usual go to move. I was so pleased. We even trotted and cantered a bit and he was quite the behaved gentleman. 

Which is more than I can say for him on Friday when the trimmer was out, he was quite the little ****** that day. Kept hopping around and being a fool. My trimmer is super patient though and just held on and kept doing his thing until Maverick realized his shenanigans weren't going to work. He then redeemed himself by letting the trimmer put his feet on the hoof jack for the first time. 

Miss Amira after our hill ride.








And a meme I made that fits Amira to a tee.


----------



## BlooBabe

*Evil- *I'm glad you're enjoying your new saddle. It looks nice one him. I also wish I had the artistic skills to paint a horse. That's a great idea to paint him for the parade though. Wish I'd thought of it when I did parades.
*Roadyy*- You're a saint for dealing with all those kids. When I was growing up my dad was that guy that gathered the children, brought them around the farm to teach them stuff, and did all the things but it made me jealous and ever since I can't stand most kids around my things. I guess I never learned properly how to share, that's what I get for being a spoiled only child.
*Roux*- Beautiful video. It's crazy how much area you have to ride and all the pretty land around to go through. It's all trees and flat around here so all my pictures end up looking exactly the same even if they're taken miles apart. 

Yesterday was beautiful and 75. I'm not crazy about temps higher than that and y'all who ride in 80-90+ weather are CRAZY in my book. I don't even look at my saddle if it's over 80. Though up here it doesn't usually get over 90 and those days are for the insane tourists to head to the beach or crowd the shopping plazas while I hide in my air conditioned house until they leave or it starts raining. Anyways, I headed to the barn to get a little arena riding in but my friend was there with my niece who wanted to ride down to the pond. I don't swim or go in large bodies of water but I offered to take her down because my friend was waiting for the new horse to get dropped off and a hyperactive 7 year old is enough of a handful without the added stress of getting a new horse situated. So we tacked up her pony and I hopped on mine and off we went. My niece wanted to go in the water with the pony so I hooked her to the lunge line and let them wade in a bit but she ended up just jumping off and swimming instead. My friend ended up coming down with a picnic so we had lunch before heading back to the barn. Back at the barn we decided to have a pony bath party that ended up with my niece and friend jumping in the water trough then pushing/pulling me in with them. The other boarder showed up and decided she didn't want to be the adult so she let herself be pulled in too. I did get another mile-ish to add to my yearly total but it's only an embarrassing 2.1ish No pictures though because my phone also went for a swim so I've got to see if it's saveable when it's dried out or if I need to go out and get a new one. 
The new horse is absolutely stunning. He's a bit of a basket case because of things that have happened to him but I can't wait to get on him. He's a cow horse from Oklahoma and cow horses are my kind of ride.


----------



## tiffrmcoy

*Evil-* Glad the saddle is working for you and I really like the idea of airbrushing Dex!

*liltuktuk-* I forget to put bug spray on myself all the time too but I never forget to fly spray horses. Love the meme!


I had to do A LOT of reading. I have just been so overwhelmed at work latley but anyway I did get to get out for a ride yesterday a much, much needed overdue ride. As usual just around the neighborhood and bayou. This time I ponied War because I have been so inconstant with riding her that she has seemed to forget everything (totally not her fault) so she got ponied and I'm glad I did because she lost all confidence in herself outside of the pasture she spooked at almost everything. We passed 3 dudes on very loud dirt bikes and War freaked out when the first one passed but after that the last 2 she was cool with. By the time we were headed back to the back she was dragging her feet and did not want to walk anymore she has become lazy. I rode for 4.80 miles

*127.68 miles total*

































































The dudes on the bikes








She was NOT a happy camper towards the end of the 
ride she wanted it to be over right then and there. Lazy butt...


----------



## evilamc

Haha poor War, making her word soooooooooooo hard 

Atomic, I think I make Dexter look taller too, I'm only 5'2" haha. Hes a pretty solid guy, whenever I get on another horse I feel like theres no horse under me because they're so narrow! Butttt I wouldn't be surprised if he did have TB in him, I still love him either way 

Today we took the longest trailer ride we ever have! Trailered a little over 2 hours over to my farriers little farm, so she could do Dexters feet and we could play! We werent sure how calm he would be and if we would just have a ground work day or actually get to ride...well after a few minutes he settled right in, did maybe 5 minutes of ground work then hopped on  He behaved better then her horse! Her horse refused to lead on the ride, he just happily plodded along not a care in the world about where we were. He just loves exploring new places, its great, he really seemed to like our little ride today. I'm thinking were about ready to start hitting some of the parks now after how well hes done the last two days trailering out 

I'm cheesin here...my face looks so fat ahhh!









HI GUYS









Her pretty paso stallion! Sorry for the crappy pic, he was all worried about Dexter and pacing back and forth









Handsome good boy









The 13.1 paso demon child 









We are going to try and start having little get togethers with other no worries club members, she said Dexter gets to be the lead trail horse  Unless someone elses horse is more confident and well behaved then him  Her mare wouldn't budge unless Dexter was in front lol! 

2.85 miles, 186.91 for the year.


----------



## tman33

#14 and 174 miles! We had a great ride this past weekend but it was some more hot! The humidity was a killer but we made it. Check us out on Face book @ Triple T Horse Rides to view pics.


----------



## Zexious

Evilamc-Wow, that stallion is a hunk :O


----------



## evilamc

Zexious said:


> Evilamc-Wow, that stallion is a hunk :O


Yeahhh I wish I got a better picture of him! HES 25!!!! I couldn't believe it when she told me he was that old.


----------



## STT GUY

tiffrmcoy said:


> *Evil-* Glad the saddle is working for you and I really like the idea of airbrushing Dex!
> 
> *liltuktuk-* I forget to put bug spray on myself all the time too but I never forget to fly spray horses. Love the meme!
> 
> 
> I had to do A LOT of reading. I have just been so overwhelmed at work latley but anyway I did get to get out for a ride yesterday a much, much needed overdue ride. As usual just around the neighborhood and bayou. This time I ponied War because I have been so inconstant with riding her that she has seemed to forget everything (totally not her fault) so she got ponied and I'm glad I did because she lost all confidence in herself outside of the pasture she spooked at almost everything. We passed 3 dudes on very loud dirt bikes and War freaked out when the first one passed but after that the last 2 she was cool with. By the time we were headed back to the back she was dragging her feet and did not want to walk anymore she has become lazy. I rode for 4.80 miles
> 
> *127.68 miles total*
> 
> View attachment 467906
> 
> 
> View attachment 467914
> 
> 
> View attachment 467922
> 
> 
> View attachment 467930
> 
> 
> View attachment 467938
> 
> 
> View attachment 467946
> 
> 
> View attachment 467954
> 
> 
> View attachment 467962
> 
> 
> The dudes on the bikes
> View attachment 467986
> 
> 
> She was NOT a happy camper towards the end of the
> ride she wanted it to be over right then and there. Lazy butt...
> View attachment 467978


 
We had the local kids bring their dirt bikes over and desensitize the Paso's. They're great kids and were happy to help. Its paid off several times now.


----------



## Roux

Got in my first ride for July!

Rode Gus today for another 5.77 mph in the books, *365.69 miles this year!
*
We finally got rain! 










Some additional pictures:


----------



## phantomhorse13

Had big plans for today, seeing as I am mostly off work. Was going to work Gamer this morning, go to the staff meeting, then come home and get both boys out.

And I did get Gamer worked this morning. For 30 minutes.. because its so fricking gross outside I couldn't stand it any more. I went out at 8:30am and it was already 85 with 79% humidity (meaning a heat index of 97!!). Not sure how people in the South survive..

Did some ground work, then briefly sat on her and meandered around the paddock. Then hosed her off for the first time, which she actually loved (and who could blame her in this weather?!).



















Getting ready to head to the staff meeting now. I would say there is almost zero chance of me getting either of the boys out later, as high is supposed to be 93.


----------



## QOS

Love all the pictures!!

Foxtail - glad you got in a ride!! As for the hooves - I rasp Biscuit and Sarge's on a regular basis. I am having a barefoot trimmer work with their feet - mostly Biscuit's to try and get more concavity as he is pretty flat footed which causes him to be tenderfooted too. But, that rasp is used about every 2 weeks or so. Keeps them from getting raggedy. We don't have alot of rocky areas here but lots of tree roots that are killer on their hooves if barefooted! Give it a go...it will keep their hooves in better condition til the farrier trims.

Evil - I have the same saddle from Allegany. I love it. Amy - as Evil posted - they have Steele trees in them. I have had my Renegade Endurance model 2 years this month. Can't say enough good things about it.

Dawn, so glad Dreams is doing better. 

I got out and rode Sunday with my cousin at Tyrrell Park. It was too muddy to ride in the woods so we hit the back bayou area. They hadn't cut the grass in awhile and dang...it was almost stirrup high. We saw a HUGE pink bird with a wingspan of 4 to 5' fly overhead. I thought it was a flamingo but it was either a roseate spoonbill or a pink colored heron. Gorgeous whichever it was. Did I have my camera out? NO. The spiders are out - ugh - and almost caught one right in the face. I pulled Biscuit up short and I felt his front legs come off the ground. My cousin was behind me and said he did a sliding stop and dropped his butt. LOL poor baby - I still got a face full of spider web and spider. YUK.

We rode 7.8 miles. 

I have been working with Biscuit in the round pen regularly on walk/trot and transitions and then changing directions. I am making him stop and walking up to him. The first few times he was snorting and blowing like I was going to kill him. I took his halter off and worked him like that and then walked up with the halter and put it on = lots of wanting to pull away initially. Walked him around and then took the halter off and started walk trots again. He wouldn't let me approach him out in the pasture until yesterday. I was able to walk up to them (sarge isn't ever a problem) across the pasture. Biscuit just stood there while I petted him, lifted up his feet, walked around him. Red Letter Day This was about 2:30 PM

I went back last night just as the sun was almost totally set and Biscuit came from the middle of the pasture into the little corral to me. Wow...he hasn't done that in quiet a while. 

I am hoping this wasn't just a one time thing. I have been working really hard with him to change this pattern. 

This is Biscuit in the arena yesterday









This is Biscuit with me out in the pasture! Woot!









My new little "Carrot Bag" from Snugpax...it is insulated and purple. What could be better?









I know this one is dark but it is of Biscuit coming into the little corral on his own accord last night! Go Biscuit!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Roux, one of these days I am going to come ride with you just so I can get some of those gorgeous pictures!!

Denise, so glad to see Biscuit being a good boy. For whatever reason, I can't "like" your post, but I really do.


----------



## STT GUY

Heading up the Red Canyon area which is near Bryce Canyon for a week. Will be riding the Paso Finos and mountain bikes on Thunder Mountain, Loosee Canyon, Cassidy and a few other trails. I'll post up some pics when we return.


----------



## Oreos Girl

I am glad that some of you are riding. I have decided I am out until Sept. It is just hot now. Denise wins the award because I know it hotter in Texas than it is here.


----------



## greentree

I had a good ride on Sissy yesterday. My friend (who is WELL versed in Tennessee Walkers) came over Sunday to take Tina home. I rode Sissy for her, and she really liked her! Encouraged me to take her to the shows, and told DH he had better put a price on her, because they would be wanting to buy her. These are flat-shod shows, for fun. The stable where she keeps Tina hauled *20* horses to shows from Friday to Sunday!! Business is apparently booming, despite PETA and the USDA. Makes me want more TWH.....

Roadyy, Happy Birthday tomorrow!!! Mine is Saturday. Gimme an "O"! Gimme an "L"! Gimme a "D"!! 

Evilamc..I am trying to go out to the Mennonite's tomorrow. I will let you know about the bridle!! 

Y'all have a wonderful 4th!!!!

Nancy


----------



## evilamc

Glad you had a good ride Nancy! Can't wait to see pictures of the bridle if its done!

So my aunt is like making me rethink doing the parade  I was all for it, and now shes bringing up incidents that happened last summer and telling me shes really worried about me doing it  She was going to be my hand walker and backed out because she just can't be there if something goes wrong  AHHHHH Now my fiance and mom are like wellll.....He does have a history...I figured I'd see how he was when we got there and if he was super nervous I wasn't going to ride but now everyones making me feel like its a terrible idea to even go  I got bucked off because my nephew threw a giant beach ball at Dexter last summer, and no one can let that go, they think Dexter is super dangerous now and can't be trusted


----------



## greentree

Aw, they shouldn't hold that against him!!! Can you lead him in the parade? Then you can do the next one riding. Ride him around after he has seen everything from the ground. He will pick up their nervousness. 

Nancy


----------



## 6gun Kid

evilamc said:


> and no one can let that go, they think Dexter is super dangerous now and can't be trusted


 Do what I do, nod and smile...then do whatever the hell I was gonna do anyways:twisted:........Kevin


----------



## evilamc

Haha thanks guys  I figured if he was really nervous I would just hand walk him and get him exposure, but will never know how he'll be if I don't go! We've made a lot of progress since last summer...almost 200 miles on the trails by ourselves...herding deer (lol) turkey's jumping at us, fire trucks going screaming past us while walking down the road...I don't know I feel like he's ready for a parade. Just hate how everyone in my life who doesn't know anything about horses just keep bringing up one or two bad times we've had 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS

Evilamc - I rode Biscuit in one parade. He was ok through the entire thing until we were going to break off from Cutter and Kenny. Kenny is who I bought him from and Cutter was his old pasture mate. Biscuit had a little meltdown which now I would figuratively box his ears and go on. He reared up just a little and I dismounted. This was after the parade was over though. My cousin's horse Elan was a nervous wreck during the parade which surprised me. Kellie (my cousin) and I said we crossed that off of our bucket list and didn't want to do that again. Go and walk him if you feel that is necessary - and it might be - but it would give him good exposure. 

I went out to the barn 3 times today. Biscuit came to me this morning Woot! and we worked in the arena. He mostly did a great job. I had to get after him a few times for not stopping immediately. We worked on haltering over and over with me just walking up to him. Went back around 4 and again, he came to me. I did feed him them and put the halter on. None of this walking away from me baloney. Hubby and I went back at 7:30 and Biscuit again came to ME. Good boy!!! My hard work is paying off. 

Oreo - it is hot here but I do wear a cool vest. I do not like to get over heated. I have SVT and it makes my heart beat irregular if I get too hot!! Get a cool vest from Hobby Hill Farms. It certainly makes a difference.

Happy Birthday Roaddy and Nancy!!! I am sure y'all are both 29 and holding ;-) 

6gun - that is always what I do. No sense in getting people all riled up...but I generally do what the heck I want too. One of the privilages of being an old bat!!:twisted:

I am listing my little 2 horse slant for sale if y'all know of anyone who would be interested. Since we bought the travel trailer I do not have a way to haul it! If I suddenly owned a truck I would keep it but it is for sale now. Hope it goes to someone who will haul it all over!!!


----------



## 6gun Kid

QOS said:


> I am listing my little 2 horse slant for sale if y'all know of anyone who would be interested. Since we bought the travel trailer I do not have a way to haul it! If I suddenly owned a truck I would keep it but it is for sale now. Hope it goes to someone who will haul it all over!!!


 price and pictures?


----------



## Roux

*QQS - *The Biscuit is such a beautiful horse. I love that portrait pic of him!

*Phantom - *I would LOVE to show you some NM trails, I am sure you would love it!

*Evil - *Only YOU can know if Dex is ready to ride in the parade. If YOU think Dex can do it and YOU think YOU can do it then GO FOR IT!!!

A few years ago DH and I were invited to ride in a town parade with a certain group. At the time I had two OTTBs. Now being in rural NM everyone has QHs. Someone told the group "leader" that TBs were crazy and would likely get out of control and hurt someone. He then decided that we wern't allowed to ride if we were going to ride TBs. How stupid can you get?! So we snuck in any way - while every one said we were certainly going to die, we didn't have any problems and later that day we helped with mounted patrol at the county fair. Those "crazy thoroughbreds" handled the stress of the carnival, the auctions, the food stands and everything else as good if not better than the QHs and ranch horses.

Moral of the story is that you know Dex better than any one ... there is all ways naysayers and if you want to ride in the parade do it!!

I might be riding in a parade in Aug. too!

*** *** *** ***

Rode the Roux pony today for 8.10 miles! He did really well. He is getting more responsive each ride and is getting better with the need to look AT EVERYTHING!!! I was browsing horses this morning some how he must have known because he was on his best behavior 

*373.79 miles*

The bad news is that at the end of my ride I ran into the Fire people... they asked me if I had heard fireworks and I actually had so I gave the directions to where I heard them. 
They said that the bosque is closed as of sunset and I can't ride there until July 9th. If I stay on the ditch it is OK but not in the forest. So I am bummed about that. But its only a week. 



















I saw a freaky little bug and a adorable little bunny!


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

Happy Birthday Roaddy and Greentree!

Thanks for the advice on the hooves. I worked with the rasp each day for 10 minutes. I started to plan how to drag our little pink kiddie pool over to the barn to soak their feet, to see if that would help, and called my farrier instead! I just don't make much progress. It is very hot, dry (1 % humidity), and rocky here and their hooves are very hard. Or maybe I need a better rasp. 

Evil, I did the parade a few years ago, with my FIL's Morgan Tasha and the buckboard he made. It was great! Just need to be sure your horse has a steady eddy to stand by, and that your steady eddy doesn't get too far from you.










Since I have the week off, I have been riding every morning in my neighborhood. I get up at 530 because of the heat. Yesterday was 110 degrees! As I told you, I ride with a bareback pad and it is definitely a core builder. The more I ride, the stronger I feel. Today, April and I galloped uphill on a steep incline, and did a quick turn at the top and back down, all in balance and in sync with each other. 

Yesterday, my BFF's niece and nephew came to ride in the early hours. They are visiting from Florida. Here is a picture of Malia, who did a great job and just smiled and laughed the entire time. Ella took very good care of the kids and did me proud!




















We are trailering out tomorrow morning at the crack of dawn, to our favorite trail nearby. I am loading up on bug spray because it is down the Rogue River, which was very buggy last time. Can't wait!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Whoa, lot to catch up on here!! 

*Roadyy & Greentree HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! Keep holding at 29*  

*Evil:* I have ridden in several parades, enjoyed every one of them! The first I was about 12yrs old and the pony I was on spun circles nearly the whole ride. Fortunately, circles don't make me dizzy, and the crowd thought we were doing it on purpose!! They'd clap and we do 5 more circles. hahahaha

I took my grade QH in many Christmas parades, he loved to show off and nothing upset him, but some of the other riders wouldn't let him wear the jingle bells on his fetlocks. The only problem was the roads were slippery with his shoes on, the barefoot horses did much better. (it is very hilly here)

Anyway, usually the horses all do fine, you ride in a group and they mostly stay calm. Only ever seen one horse dump his rider, and he was very young, high strung Saddlebred and she was very inexperienced. They came back the next year after a year of trail riding together and had no problems. 

Go ride in the parade! 

*QOS:* Biscuit is looking so handsome! So glad to hear he is being as good as he looks! Yuck on the spiders in the face. Maybe someone could design you a spider-shield to wear...maybe change your riding helmet out for a motorcycle helmet??

*Roux:* Fabulous pictures! You have the prettiest views! I think it would be hard to return home from a visit to NM. 

A lady at work was telling me that when she is not at work, all she does is stay in her apartment and clean or watch TV, maybe go out to eat with friends. She said she just isn't an outdoor person. I told her I think I'd die if I stayed inside all the time. I'd rather clean a barn than a house! I save housecleaning for rainy days:wink: I'd love to show her your pictures, maybe she'd see what she's missing staying inside...

*Foxtail:* 110 degrees? Jeez that is hot. Didn't know the pacific NW ever got that hot. Loved the Morgan mare and the buckboard, driving is such fun! 

How you stay on with only a bareback pad is amazing! What kind do you use? Every one I ever tried slipped around and made it harder to stay on. 

Have fun and take lots of pictures!! 

PH13: Sounds like Gamer is doing well, she sure is pretty. In the South, to deal with the heat, we try to ride in the mountains, where it is cooler and shadier. Most riding is done in the evening, after 5pm. All our shows start no earlier than 3pm, and it took years of discusion to start that early! Only halter classes until after 5pm. 

But mostly, we just sweat like crazy and when I am at home, I hose myself right along with the horse! When I had my own farm, I would ride in a bathing suit with breeches over the bottoms. As soon as I was done with my horse, I'd pull those breeches off and jump in the pool! I don't ride between 10am and 5pm, unless I am up in the woods. Just too hot.


----------



## AnitaAnne

6gun Kid said:


> Do what I do, nod and smile...then do whatever the hell I was gonna do anyways:twisted:........Kevin


Best answer!! Exactly what I do too!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Happy birthday Roaddy and Greentree!!


----------



## Oreos Girl

Evil, I agree, only you know if he is ready for the parade. I keep wanting to take mine and leave them in the trailer to hear all the commotion.

Roux, I love all your pictures. Glad that Roux is improving on you.

QOS, how do those cooling vest work? I looked at the website and it didn't say much.

Happy BDay Roaddy and Greentree.


----------



## Celeste

Happy Birthday Roaddy and Greentree!


----------



## Celeste

Any horse that will walk along calmly when fire trucks go by should do fine in a parade. I would go for it.


----------



## QOS

6gun kid - 

















I hear your momma calling you from Lumberton. Come down and visit this weekend. You can check it out!!! 

I am asking $11,950 for it. It has brand new tires (5) and I will be more than willing to negotiate that price to a HF member!!

I am going out to take better pics of the inside. I have better pics but just got my computer back and can't find where the heck they reallocated my dang pictures. Ugh.


----------



## QOS

Oreo - the cool vest is soaked in water and then you squeeze the water out. It stays cool for a couple of hours and then I resoak it on the trail if water is available. If not, I pour water from a bottle onto it. 

It does work. It is freaking hot here in Texas and humid to boot so it is HOT as Hades. I couldn't ride as much in the summer without it.

Thanks Amy. Biscuit is a pretty little fellow but most of all he doesn't throw my butt on the ground. I like that!


----------



## evilamc

Happy Birthday Roaddy and Greentree!! you guys are ollllldddddd now  jk <3<3

Thanks guys for the confidence boost about the parade  I wanted to get in a good ride today but its been thunderstorming all day  If its still raining tomorrow the parade is cancelled but its supposed to stop later tonight. I did go and hang out with Dexter, tried some stuff on him..gave him some yummy alfalfa cubes...did a little acupressure I've been learning...so hopefully thats good parade prep for him lol! I feel like if something were to set him off, it would be someone throwing something at him like firecrackers or something. I mean on our trails we've had turkeys jump at us, play with deer, firetrucks go screaming past us and the most of a spook he ever gives me is a little stop and jump and look for a few seconds. Soooo we'll just see how calm he is tomorrow when I get there and if I'm not nervous and hes not I'll hop on! If not I'll hand walk him and try riding next year 

Nice trailer QQS! I'm sure you wont have trouble selling it.

So I must say, I'm starting to really dislike donkeys. My BO's jenny is just a PITA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! She doesn't respect my space at all, runs into me, gets inbetween Dexter and I, gets in front of us and just stands there so we can't get past!! If I can't figure out how to handle her I may have to move again  Today I was actually pretty scared she was going to hurt me  UGH. I just wanted this place to work out until fiance and I moved!!! Putting my condo for sale after Christmas! This donkey though...may be a deal breaker.


----------



## Atomicodyssey

I did a couple Pioneer Days parades on my best old QH when I was a teen. He was such a trooper (as always) with all the fan fare going on. And he loved to show off prancing with an arched neck. The last time we went I dressed up as an Indian, even riding bareback and my friend did a cowboy. Well the theme was pirates... Everything else in the parade, except for us, were outfitted as pirates. LOL

I maintain I look more hippie than Indian, I blame that on my child of the 60s mother. Of whom also couldn't work my camera thus the sepia tone.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Evil: don't give up on a place because of a donkey! They can be pushy but it is just wanting attention, and FOOD. Give the little ****** a bucket with a few treats in it and hook it to the fence, or toss her some hay, and all should be well. *make sure this is ok with owner first*

Have fun at the parade, and take lots of pictures, esp of Dexter's painted rear end


----------



## AnitaAnne

Love the Indian gear Atom! I used to dream of riding a blanket Appaloosa in Indian garb! You look just like my vision, except for the lack of spots and Indian war paint!

but then I am a child of the 60's too :wink:


----------



## Roux

> *Roux: *Fabulous pictures! You have the prettiest views! I think it would be hard to return home from a visit to NM.
> 
> A lady at work was telling me that when she is not at work, all she does is stay in her apartment and clean or watch TV, maybe go out to eat with friends. She said she just isn't an outdoor person. I told her I think I'd die if I stayed inside all the time. I'd rather clean a barn than a house! I save housecleaning for rainy days:wink: I'd love to show her your pictures, maybe she'd see what she's missing staying inside*...*


*

*I am sure you would love it here.  I am so lucky to be able to ride in such a beautiful area! I can't imagine staying inside cleaning all day!! 

Love the picture Atom - costume classes/ costumes in parades are so much fun!!!

*** *** *** ***

As I can't ride on the bosque trails my friend and I decided to ride to the arena. Total trail miles there and back was 5.83. 

*Total miles : 379.62*

We ran the horses around the barrels a bunch. I almost think with more practice and probably a better trainer than me Roux would make a decent barrel horse. He seemed to really have fun. Gus of course can turn 'em and burn 'em. 

There is a parade this weekend and I think people were getting ready for it. We had to pass by a horse with jingle-bells pulling a carriage with 4 passengers. Roux LOST IT... I thought we were going in the ditch (in the water). He tried to bolt so I pulled him into a one rein stop which prompted him to try baby bucks. My friend could NOT believe we didn't fall in and die- it was so close. 

I don't know why but I was laughing the whole time - the hilarity of how Roux was scared of a cart that was being pulled by a HORSE that was obviously NOT dieing and then the fact that everyone in the cart and everyone watching the cart was all watching my one-man- rodeo was too much! 

I got Roux to finally stand still by coaxing him, "easy boy..." etc. I thought I was fine but now that I am home my left hammy is a little soar but no big deal at all.

There was a lot of T-storms rolling in and when we got the horse back in the pasture I was glad we had such good timing - holly lightning batman!!

I didn't stick around to get a picture of the lightning but the pic below shows the ditch bank.









HAPPY 4th of JULY, Y'ALL!!!


----------



## Atomicodyssey

You can't tell by that picture, but we actually did put paintings on him! Weaved feathers in his mane and tail, along with the feathers and beads on his head stall. I miss that horse so much. He was so wonderful. I'm also part Cherokee so we were kind of legit LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## evilamc

So Atomic....My mom failed at cameras today too. We did survive the parade though and it was a lot of fun! Our group actually one 1st place for the parade  Dexter was a little impatient while waiting to start but still listening. My only complaint with him is he was a bit forward so I felt like I was on his face the entire time, but he was great! My aunt even ended up walking with us, she was so scared something bad would happen but then finally walked with us. My painting on Dexter ended up failing terribly  I didn't realize I was pretty much out of white paint from the last time I painted him  So we didn't get too far....If only I had a white horse.




























he was wet while painting so some of the paint ran off 




































Hopefully I'll get more pics in a little bit from some other people that were there that ARENT black and white.





Little video. I don't know WHY I crammed my heels down so freaking far...no wonder my ankles hurt after the ride LOL


----------



## Oreos Girl

Congrats on the successful parade.


----------



## BoldComic

10 miles yesterday of some very "interesting" terrain. We started out on a trial, moved to a game trail, took off through the brush, pushed through the scrub oak, slogged through the forrest and tons of deadfall, up a rocky mountainside, zig-zagged down a really steep cliff face, through the river several times, back through the sage brush, and finally back to the road for about 1/2 a mile to the truck. There were several places we had to turn back because the dead fall and brush got impassable and couple of times we had to get off and lead a couple horses trough a tough spot. It took us half a day but it was a great ride. We saw several deer and a herd of elk along the way. 

The two best things about the day, for me, were 1. my saddle fit!!! I have an aussie saddle with a horse hair pad and had just awled it because it was bridging. No bridging, no sore spots after all that hard riding. 2. My Renegade hoof boots rock! Those things stay on like nobody's business. I thought I would have lost them for sure in that thick brushy deadfall but nope. I'm buying a second pair to replace the worn out Easy Boots I've got on the back feet.

When we got back to the trailer Comic was so tired that I just tied his lead up around his neck so he wouldn't step on it and untacked and brushed him where he stood. He didn't move for the 30 min we took to untack, brush, and load everyone back up. That tells me it was a good ride


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

Evilamc, you looked great! I am so proud of Dexter! 

We went riding yesterday morning early in our nearby reserve. It was down by the river, so nice, cool and shady at 7 am. We explored some new trails and had a great time! 

I had more pictures, but my phone needed to be reset, so I lost them. But here is one...









It was a field of wheat in the preserve. I wonder if they plant it for the animals. Anyway, April loved it! We spent some time just grazing. We also saw two deer, a huge gray crane and lots of ticks of course! We also walked in the river. 

Two hour ride, so approximately 10 miles.

This is my barn below.


----------



## greentree

Eviamc-glad you survived the parade!! I saw your bridle today! The grand total......drum roll, please......27.40. plus shipping. Here it is!


----------



## greentree

Sorry, didn't mean to hit send.... Just find out what the medium flat-rate box shipping is, and add that to it, then send him the check! His daughter helped me today, so I did not talk to him. If you send him too much, he will probably send it back to you.... one time the elderly Mennonite was having difficulty adding our apple purchase, and DH asked him to just keep the change. He said, "Well, that would not be honest." Honesty is their "deal", as you can see in the price of your bridle.

Nancy


----------



## evilamc

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh thats so cute!!!!!!!! YAY!


----------



## greentree

Well, if you get it and don't like it, I will take it off your hands! The blue is a beautiful turquoise. I think it will look really pretty on Dexter.


----------



## Atomicodyssey

Is that bridle biothane? I want!


----------



## evilamc

Yup! Biothane halter bridle  if dexter for some reason hates it I'll let you guys know so one of you can buy it lol! He's picky
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnitaAnne

Evil: Congrats on riding in the parade!!! Dexter looks so cute! You both look very patriotic even if it is in black n white...

Your moma's pictures remind me of the time I asked a friend to video my ride at our instructor's stable. She did manage to leave the color setting on, BUT there was a huge Happy Birthday message right across the film. And it was definately no where near my birthday! Silly kids...


----------



## mammakatja

Looks like I may have some parade pics in a couple of weeks too. A friend of mine asked if my girls and I would like to join her in our local town summer parade on the 19th. I haven't ridden in a parade since I tried out for rodeo queen in highschool. LOL That was many many years ago. I'm not worried about the horses. We've ridden them through the same town square where this parade will be with traffic, noise, people and a trip to Dairy Queen several times now. I think they'll handle it. It'll be my girls' first parade though. We'll see if it'll work out.


----------



## NorthernHorse

Oh my gosh Foxtail that barn setting is beautiful, love the mountains in the background. Ill admit i'm a little jealous


----------



## QOS

Foxtail that is a gorgeous barn...such a pretty setting!!!

Evilamc - that is one thing off of the bucket list for you!! Glad the parade ride went well. Loved the pictures. You will love the biothane. It is so easy to clean and looks great. Halter/bridles are the freaking bomb. 

BoldComic - that sounds like a great ride except for the zigzag down the steep mountain. Hair raising for me. :shock:

Roux - so glad you didn't end up in a ditch. Seeing carts/wagons for the first time seems to really crank some of them up. Must look like alien horses to them. 

I did go out and work with Biscuit yesterday. Had to get after him a few times but he comes to me now in the pasture and that is pretty dang important to me. Here are two pics of him yesterday...one he looks like he is not quiet sure - we are playing Simon Says...and I said no moving. 

















Barry and I went up to Jasper looking at places to possibly store the travel trailer so we don't have to haul it up and down the highway for a round trip of 200 miles. We mostly camp at Ebenezer so it would be a good place to store it! 

Here is where the land drops away near Jasper from coastal plains to rolling hills. I always mean to capture it going into Jasper but since I am generally driving I always forget!!!









We came upon this little group of longhorns...they are so cute I got out and took pictures of them.























We did go out to the barn later and Biscuit was already in his corral. He walked out later but I just walked up to him with no problems. Tomorrow is reckoning day. Biscuit has an internal calender that says "It is Sunday...generally that girl goes riding on Sunday...hummm...not on Biscuit". So if he doesn't give me any problems in the morning it truly shall be a red letter day.


----------



## Oreos Girl

Well I may not be riding, but I am making homemade peach ice cream today. I found this little rogue preach tree earlier this spring growing on the side of the row. I live in peach country, I see lots of peaches on trees but 99% of them belong to commercial growers. I found this one while taking my dog for a walk in the mornings.


----------



## Celeste

I want some peach ice cream!!


----------



## Oreos Girl

It was really good and fairly easy. I made a double batch so about 3 quarts. I did give away some to my neighbors.


----------



## QOS

I love peaches and so does Honey Darling Precious.  My cousin's co-worker grows peaches and woo hoo - she brought me a bucket full. I sent back a big batch of chocolate buttercream. She makes her hubby a chocolate cake every week and was putting store bought icing on it.  Home made is better!

Red Letter Day today with Biscuit. I went out about 7:10 AM this morning and woo hooo!!!! Biscuit came to me immediately from out in the pasture.

Kellie and I rode in the woods at Tyrrell Park. The heavy rains Thursday obviously went around the woods there as everywhere else got a monsoon. Tons of spiders so our first trip around the woods was SLOW. Ugh...I got lots of spiders on me today and had to brush them off of Biscuit.

I am not scared of spiders or even that creeped out by them but I don't want to be bit. One of my very good friends was bit last weekend and omg her foot looked hideous. 

The second time around the woods was much quicker!!

I went back to the barn this evening and Biscuit came right in to me. Such a relief to not have to lock him up before a ride. I will work with him in the arena on a regular basis to keep reinforcing his good behaviors.


----------



## QOS

I love peaches and so does Honey Darling Precious.  My cousin's co-worker grows peaches and woo hoo - she brought me a bucket full. I sent back a big batch of chocolate buttercream. She makes her hubby a chocolate cake every week and was putting store bought icing on it.  Home made is better!

Red Letter Day today with Biscuit. I went out about 7:10 AM this morning and woo hooo!!!! Biscuit came to me immediately from out in the pasture.

Kellie and I rode in the woods at Tyrrell Park. The heavy rains Thursday obviously went around the woods there as everywhere else got a monsoon. Tons of spiders so our first trip around the woods was SLOW. Ugh...I got lots of spiders on me today and had to brush them off of Biscuit.

I am not scared of spiders or even that creeped out by them but I don't want to be bit. One of my very good friends was bit last weekend and omg her foot looked hideous. 

The second time around the woods was much quicker!!

I went back to the barn this evening and Biscuit came right in to me. Such a relief to not have to lock him up before a ride. I will work with him in the arena on a regular basis to keep reinforcing his good behaviors. 

View attachment 472450


----------



## Roadyy

Wow, took a bit to get caught up with everyone as it looks like several people have been enjoying last week while I was on vacation.

I hate to admit that I got almost no riding in during the entire week. My mom, her bf, my oldest daughter and her son all came down on Monday and stayed til Friday. My oldest daughter is the only one of the bunch that really wanted to do any riding. Mom's bf has a daughter that lives about 30 miles from me so they broke up the visit between the both of us.

DW had to work every day but Friday so that put a hinder on getting around since we only have the one vehicle at the moment. I did get several kids out to the farm to ride and really enjoyed the looks on their faces full of joy.

DW is off this week from one job and only works today and Saturday at the part time job. Hopefully this will allow me to get some evening rides in this week. I am having serious withdrawals. This evening will be spent giving all three of them baths before supper. Tomorrow should be a good riding day.


Here are a couple of pics from 3 different days and 3 different groups of kids. The last batch is of my oldest daughter being led around by my youngest daughter. They loved it.

These are a couple of kids from church and are brother sister.

















Here is Jesa and Justin(grandson) with Nina guarding.








The horses are basically following me with Amber ponying her oldest sister(Nina).








Then a couple sisters who are grandkids to good friends from church. They are down from Ohio visiting their grandparents and stayed with us Saturday night.


Brooklyn








Cameron


----------



## QOS

Roadyy - nice pics and that arena is very nice!!! Glad the kids got to ride a little - I am sure it was the highlight of their trip to Grandma's.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

*QOS* Hurray for you and Biscuit! The hard work has really paid off!

*Roadyy* I sure hope you get to ride soon! I know what that can be like for sure. I get cranky and my family notices very quickly. It also helps that the dogs love our rides and pester everyone when we don't get to ride! 

I didn't get to camp or do much in the way of long rides during my vacation. There is just too much to do as we prepare to move. Garage sale Saturday, helping MIL put in a lawn at her new home. But I did ride in the with bareback pad early morning almost every day of my vacation, and it was wonderful. In fact, yesterday I had the greatest ride of my life! My sorrel mare April is a speed demon, and loves to trot, lope and gallop most of all. We always warm up slowly, then speed on up the hill. The road is very hard in the summer, so we go up the side of the road. Yesterday, we galloped up the side of the road the entire way (about 1 mile). April was controlled, smooth, and jumped 3 times over small rough sections. The first jump I was not prepared and pulled on the reins. But after that, I could tell when she was preparing to jump, so I was able to move with her. It was so thrilling! April and I were both very proud of ourselves!

April has also improved on opening and closing the gate. She always overreacts if the gate touches her back end, but she tends to leave her rear in the way. Yesterday, she side passed nicely and, when the gate did touch her lightly, she was unconcerned. She is such a good horse when she works daily, even if it is only for 15 minutes. It makes a world of difference for her attitude and performance. She enjoys it and shows how much she likes it by being so willing and athletic. Oh, I could go on for far too long about how great it was! 

So now, she gets three days off while I am out of town working. Then we will pick it up again on Thursday night when I get home.


----------



## gunslinger

Celeste said:


> I want some peach ice cream!!


Me TOO!


Miss Lacy tweeked her back again...I guess when we fell in the Conasauga river on the Iron Mountain trail.......back a couple of weeks ago....going to have the chiro come out and adjust her again....

I'm done till September.......Miss Lacy, Sonny Boy and Jack get the next 8 weeks off.....we're going to wait for a little cooler weather...but dang...this fourth of July weekend was about as nice a 4th (weather wise) as I can ever remember.....cool....mild...and low humidity...

Still, everything that flys, crawls, buzzes, stings, bites, or itches is out right now....except....ME!


----------



## Oreos Girl

QOS, I am so proud of you and the Biscuit. I am glad that he is coming to you now.

Roaddy, you may not be riding but you are giving some kids memories they won't forget.

Foxtail, I am glad you had such a good ride.


----------



## QOS

Foxtail, that sounds like heaven!!! 

I just bought this little doohicky Country Vet Equine Mosquito and Fly Control Kit - Statelinetack.com 

I am going to use it up at Ebenzer so my boys won't get ate up with flies and mosquitoes again. Reviews on it were good so I am hoping this will do the trick.

My Brenderup is at Discount Tire and just had 4 new tires put on it to the tune of $550. Ugh.....they still had tread on them according to the tire tech fellow but they are 5 years old. I haul by myself 90% of the time so I certainly don't want a blowout when I am hauling my horses. I have never changed a tire in my life.  I subscribe to the "don't do anything for yourself that a man can do for you" motto. LOL I probably could change one but dang...I don't want to.


----------



## Celeste

gunslinger said:


> Me TOO!
> 
> 
> Miss Lacy tweeked her back again...I guess when we fell in the Conasauga river on the Iron Mountain trail.......back a couple of weeks ago....going to have the chiro come out and adjust her again....
> 
> I'm done till September.......Miss Lacy, Sonny Boy and Jack get the next 8 weeks off.....we're going to wait for a little cooler weather...but dang...this fourth of July weekend was about as nice a 4th (weather wise) as I can ever remember.....cool....mild...and low humidity...
> 
> Still, everything that flys, crawls, buzzes, stings, bites, or itches is out right now....except....ME!


I hope Miss Lacy feels better. Taking a little time off will probably help her too. I understand why people with better sense than me don't ride this time of year. I don't ride as much in the summer as I used to.


----------



## Roadyy

I am only one person and there are too many things I have to do during the summer that aren't required during cooler months. Cutting grass, weeds, repairs and vacations take up too much time. lol


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Phew...all caught up...you people have way too much fun when I'm away from this thread! Great pictures and happy belated birthday to those who I missed! 

Some updates on my end:

Selena is doing FANTASTIC and almost done her doxycycline treatment. Fingers crossed for a strong immune system and no more lyme flare ups. Sending similar vibes to Dawn & Dream as well...lyme sucks 

Got my hubby to ride yesterday while I hand-walked the babe (or rather she walked me). We had fun plodding along the cornfield and even ventured into the woods. Selena was ON FIRE, clearly showing how good she felt. I kept looking back to see James one-rein stopping Selena muttering "Nope...you're not gonna trot off with me Selena...your gonna walk..." I had to keep my snickering quiet...so funny :lol:















Vee is doing great also...growing like a weed and getting more beautiful every day. I have to keep reminding her that she's a tough trail horse, not a prissy model :wink: My favorite and most recent picture of her below...








No mileage for me...however the doxy has given me hope that we may be able to continue our endurance goals...only time will tell, but in the meantime PRAY FOR US!!! lol


----------



## Atomicodyssey

Changing tires are really easier than you think... I spend more time grooming and tending my horse than changing a tire! Plus if you have a blow out you won't have to wait for someone to show up, plus if they can't get to you you won't have to worry about it. There's guys that do a whole car in what... 12 seconds? We got this!


----------



## Roux

Bosque is closed because of fire danger but still managed to get in a quick 4.64 miles after school/ work today!My mom can still barely walk but she was determined to ride tonight. I don't think she felt great but she said that if she gets out of the habit of riding she will lose her confidence and Gus will get sour, so off we went. (Never mind that I will ride Gus for her lol). We had to try something new with the forest closure and had a good time.

Some teenaged boys were playing with an RC truck and I thought it would scare the bejesus out of Roux and while he wasn't thrilled about it - he didn't give me any trouble when we passed by.

* Total : 384.26









*


----------



## QOS

I could probably do it Atomicodyssy. Hope it never happens. I am generally hauling by myself in areas that I could have someone come out pretty dang quick. I am not too mechanically inclined to begin with could possibly break a nail or get a run in my panty hose. (well, that used to be what I said...haven't worn hose in quiet a while!)


----------



## Oreos Girl

I would suggest carrying one of these in your trailer if you were to happen to get a flat because you don't have to worry about getting a jack or getting your horse out of the trailer to change the tire.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Glad to see most everyone is getting out to ride!! As always, pretty places that look like lots of fun (well, maybe not Roux's attempt to throw himself in the ditch).

Congrats on the parade Evil, you and Dex looked like you were having a blast. Ha to chuckle at the super dropped heels.. having a hunter flashback? :wink:

Denise, glad your pony has finally comes to terms with the toil of having to be caught.. hopefully he stays that way! Have you had any interest in your LQ trailer?

Gunslinger, sorry to hear your mare isn't right. Hope the chiro can get her straight. Is the trail you were on anywhere near the VA border? I will be going to a ride called the Iron Mountain Jubilee down on the Va/Tn border and would rather not find trail to fall off of!

Didn't have any ride time this weekend, as I went down to visit my mother as a surprise for her birthday. Had hoped to ride yesterday, but we wound up baling hay (of course, what else do you do when its 90?). While I was sorry to miss riding (and wound up with a migraine because of the heat), its very nice to have next winter's hay tucked safely in the barn!

Got my first tractor driving lesson on the big tractor yesterday. Didn't hit anything and even managed to move the hay wagons around intentionally. :lol:











Work the rest of the week, so riding is unlikley until the weekend. We are having my DH's company picnic, so that is going to be crazy. My family is coming up for it and Mom (who is not a horsey person) asked me to take her riding.. that is going to be interesting. :shock: I need to send her down to Roaddy's!!


----------



## Roadyy

I will clean off the couch and break out the new linens for her arrival. She is welcome to stay as long as she likes and I'll send her back a full blown horse person. I'll take her camping along the Econfina creek where she will have access to cool 65* creek water to beat the heat and scenery that will keep her from wanting to leave. Put a pole in her hand and watch her get excited from the pull on the other end as the bream and catfish take the hook. See her relax back in the rocker as she "AHHs" from the stuffing after a huge plate of beer battered fish and hush puppies that just came out of the deep fryer. Yep, she will come back saying ya'll, younguns, whitchadija and a whole slew of other southern terminology.:lol:


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

Roadyy said:


> I will clean off the couch and break out the new linens for her arrival. She is welcome to stay as long as she likes and I'll send her back a full blown horse person. I'll take her camping along the Econfina creek where she will have access to cool 65* creek water to beat the heat and scenery that will keep her from wanting to leave. Put a pole in her hand and watch her get excited from the pull on the other end as the bream and catfish take the hook. See her relax back in the rocker as she "AHHs" from the stuffing after a huge plate of beer battered fish and hush puppies that just came out of the deep fryer. Yep, she will come back saying ya'll, younguns, whitchadija and a whole slew of other southern terminology.:lol:


Well, that just sounds lovely!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Roadyy said:


> I will clean off the couch and break out the new linens for her arrival. She is welcome to stay as long as she likes and I'll send her back a full blown horse person. I'll take her camping along the Econfina creek where she will have access to cool 65* creek water to beat the heat and scenery that will keep her from wanting to leave. Put a pole in her hand and watch her get excited from the pull on the other end as the bream and catfish take the hook. See her relax back in the rocker as she "AHHs" from the stuffing after a huge plate of beer battered fish and hush puppies that just came out of the deep fryer. Yep, she will come back saying ya'll, younguns, whitchadija and a whole slew of other southern terminology.:lol:


In that case, I am coming too!! :lol:


----------



## Atomicodyssey

Bandits allergy is on the mend it appears, finally! Oh aaaand... I'm buying a new saddle! It's a no name free form knock off, made in Canada; with two inch wide biothane leathers, wide cushioned endurance stirrups, and features velcro panels for the under side which is also a nice fleece. Pommel insert is adjustable. Black leather a little bit bigger at 18" (I'm usually a 17") but super excited! Hoping for the best as this is my first treeless foray. Will be doing a lot of reading and research and I know everyone says to save up for a quality, proven saddle but the fact is I won't have the means for a $1000+ saddle right now. If this only enables me to ride until I can get something nicer, it'll be money well spent. Who knows? Perhaps it will be quite nice and I won't want another one!

I have a daunting list of items I need to buy for endurance, but the saddle was the biggest (and most stressful) one so I am very relieved to be able to check that off. She's also sending me a fleece girth so I can check that off too, as all of mine are western neoprene (too large anyway) and I have one english girth which is also far too large. Looking at Bandit you'd never think he was a more narrow horse but according to my saddling debacles, he is!


----------



## tman33

#15 and 190 miles. Only three of us got to go this ride but it was still great!


----------



## gunslinger

phantomhorse13 said:


> Gunslinger Is the trail you were on anywhere near the VA border? I will be going to a ride called the Iron Mountain Jubilee down on the Va/Tn border and would rather not find trail to fall off of!


No, it's right on the Tennessee GA state line....or just a few hundred yards north....in the promised land....


----------



## greentree

I am BACK, again!!! I don't have much sit down Ipad time these days..... 

DH and I rode on the 5th for my BD. He even left the trailer hooked up so we could go ride on Sunday....but we didn't. We did 8 miles, which is a LOT for him. 

I went to meet a new shoer today at the vet's. He was very nice, and I am going to have the plastic shoes put on Sissy, so DH won't feel like she is sore. When I told him some shoers had objected to the plastic shoes, he said he would put asphalt shingles on there . if that is what I wanted.....as long as it didn't hurt the horse!!


----------



## Roadyy

Happy Birthday, belated of course. My wife's b'day was Saturday also.


----------



## greentree

Thanks, Roadyy! Lester has not YET gotten his new biothane in for Amber's reins. 

I am going out to ride Spirit now. It is a gorgeous day...low humidity. Hope I don't dry up and blow away.HAhahaha

Nancy


----------



## Roadyy

Here was a little exercising with LiL Man before mounting up for me and Amber to play with the boys in the arena. It was fun. I know just 3 months ago if I had taken the lead rope off then all bets were off on where he went in the ring. He would have bee lined for the gate and stayed til made to move.


----------



## Spotted Image

So far I got 62.8 miles in this year. The last ride I rode 6.3 by my self on my dad's walker. Gotta get shoes on my mare so I can start riding her.


----------



## evilamc

wowww I've missed a lotttt!

Cute video Roadyy  Doesn't it feel great when they will work at liberty for you?

I haven't rode much since the parade  Just crappy weather and I'm having such a hard time finding places to wander around without trailering out lol. I'm combining two rides miles...because my ride today shouldn't even count....06 miles........BO dog decided to follow me out and I could not get her to go back so we ended up just grazing in the field some then went back. Didn't want to take her dog near the roads  I have been spending a bit of extra time with Dexter this week though, pet sitting for a friend that lives half way to the barn...so I've just been going every day after checking on her dogs lol.









Absolutely adorable in his new halter, not the halter/bridle from Nancy, waiting on that still 

Demon child








I have been making some progress with her though, love my little dressage whip  Any time she gives to pressure I reward her with a little scratch though. Shes slowly learning to stay back I think? I've been trying to reward her with some of Dexters left over alfalfa cubes too if she doesn't crowd us when we come in.

Sooo made the mistake of bringing the dogs to the barn



























Thank god I'm a dog groomer. Stopped by shop and bathed him before going home lol.

Oh and Dexter gave his first puppy ride. I think puppy was much less thrilled about it then Dexter though, he just tried looking for food.









Hes so messy when he eats









Ha and one trail pic









Hope you enjoyed my spam 

3.66 miles, 18.72 for the year


----------



## mammakatja

Baaaahahahaha. The dog pics are priceless.


----------



## Celeste

Riding Warehouse exchanged the Tolkat Coolback pad for a Tolkat Woolback pad. (I did have to pay a little more for the new pad because it is just more expensive.) Wow. What a difference. The saddle feels better to me. The pad is just perfect from my perspective. But the most important thing is that my horse actually liked it! She acted totally normal today! DIL and I rode 3.6 miles. *Total 153.91*


Riding Warehouse is now my favorite store!


----------



## NorthernHorse

Celeste said:


> Riding Warehouse exchanged the Tolkat Coolback pad for a Tolkat Woolback pad. (I did have to pay a little more for the new pad because it is just more expensive.) Wow. What a difference. The saddle feels better to me. The pad is just perfect from my perspective. But the most important thing is that my horse actually liked it! She acted totally normal today! DIL and I rode 3.6 miles. *Total 153.91*
> 
> 
> Riding Warehouse is now my favorite store!


 I don't know if I should thank you or curse you for showing me that online store LOL. I think I could spend hours looking at that place, My hubby just went and hid his wallet :lol:


----------



## QOS

Dawn, love those pictures. One of these days I am going to drive a tractor. My dad was a "tractor man". He cut foundations, bushhogged, etc. That was his second job after working at the refinery. 

Glad everyone is getting out and riding.

Evilamc - send that dog to me....OMG they are precious. I am a sucker for a cute little dog!

Roadyy, count me in on all that cooking and southerisms. 

Been working with Biscuit as often as possible. He comes to me now EVERY.SINGLE.TIME. Woo hooooooo!! Still occasionally does what he wants in the arena but I stop him instantly and make him do as I asked. Well, commanded. I had the barefoot trimmer out Wednesday and he is pulling Biscuit's toes back. I got a better idea of how to pull them back myself which is a good thing.

We just came in from seeing the horses at noon. OMG it is only 91 but is humid and both of my horses were soaking wet with sweat. The Arabians on the ranch were just fine. Not a sweat mark on them :lol: 

But, as I always say, a sweating horse and a pooping horse is a healthy horse.


----------



## Oreos Girl

Bad Celeste, like we needed another internet shopping place. I am trying very hard to think of something I need so I can stop at Horsetown on my way home tomorrow.

QOS, that is great news about the Biscuit.


----------



## Roadyy

Denise, looks like Biscuit gets the sunburn on the muzzle just like Lil Man. 


I have been perusing Big Dee's Tack & DogHouse Pet Supplies for my fixes lately. This is where I ordered the fly veils for the boys and they have a great customer service department.


----------



## Atomicodyssey

I'm addicted to the endurance tack & horse swap group on Facebook. That's where I'm getting my new saddle from... And a girth... And a skito pad... It's just a **** good thing I don't have property because I'd probably end up with another horse too! BF is already not happy about the saddle purchase, I'm hoping I can get away with telling him "oh that girth and pad? I've always had those"


----------



## evilamc

Lol atomic, yeah that group is dangerous! I'm in it too. I just hide what I buy from fiancé lol! Makes me nervous about sharing a bank account when we get married...he'll know how much I spend on my pony!! There's a group for renegade boots too...I'm there and eyeing some used boots. I just keep forgetting to get measurements after a trim!

Qqs, that's awesome progress! Dexter will sometimes come when I call...yesterday he came trotting up to me, basically slid to a stop and started smiling at me for a treat lol! He thinks he's super cute.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree

Y'all remember if you need sz 2 renegades, I have a set...brand new, orange sparkle. Too big for the Arabs, too small for Sissy.

Nancy


----------



## Roux

*QQS - *I am so happy for you and The Biscuit! I buy Desitine baby butt cream for Roux's nose. He is so pink on his nose and we have such intense sun that his skin on his nose actually blisters and cracks. That stuff works really really well, I highly recommend it. You can see a difference almost immediately. 

**** *** *** *** *** *** *** ****

My favorite picture from today!! 










I only was able to go for a short ride today because the thunderstorms were rolling in. I love riding in the rain but I won't risk being in the lightning!! 
*5.03 Miles *

*Total : 389.29*

We have got several midnight storms this week so the Bosque was re-opened because the fire danger is down. Also Roux did his first ride with his new purple ear bonnet! 

Some pictures of the Storm Clouds:


















Rain catchment, this is all rain water from the past week or so:









This is why we need RAIN - this tree is supposed to be GREEN...









Do you guys have these things where you live? They put them so horses can go over but no cars can... ironically it took Roux a few months to go over too LOL









If HerosBud is around I think he might like this funny sign, _"Back Away Slowly." _









And last but not least... SNAKE!! I'm 99% sure its a Bull Snake and so very harmless.


----------



## Atomicodyssey

Not to cause problems but if you need an "alternate route" to pay for your much needed horse things get a Bluebird card from wal mart. It costs $5 initially but that is IT. No cost to load money, no monthly fees, no overdrafts (unlike bank accounts when you run your card its considered gone like cash not "pending" and OOPS SORRY overdraft) and? It's through American Express own bank so it has a routing and account number for things such as direct deposit or pay pal. Love it and haven't had a need for a "real" bank account in years. Have your joint account and then maybe a card on the side.. you know.. for important purchases.


----------



## jamesqf

evilamc said:


> L I just hide what I buy from fiancé lol! Makes me nervous about sharing a bank account when we get married...he'll know how much I spend on my pony!!


You need to have three accounts: His, Hers, and Ours. As long as Ours has enough to cover bills, joint purchases, savings & so on, you don't bug him about His, he doesn't bug you about Hers.


----------



## AnitaAnne

jamesqf said:


> You need to have three accounts: His, Hers, and Ours. As long as Ours has enough to cover bills, joint purchases, savings & so on, you don't bug him about His, he doesn't bug you about Hers.


Best answer!!!

Also, never, _ever_ tell a non-horsey s/o what stuff really costs. Or make a really nice dinner first. Remember to mention how much was saved by eating at home instead of eating out...

I can't imagine what it would be like to have a horsey s/o...we would be broke...more broke than I am now. 

No riding for me until after I see the doc. I am thinking surgery is the only answer. :-( Went swimming in a lake and couldn't get my feet back under me to stand up. So embarassing to have to have help getting out of the water. I have had to wear a brace all the time just to stand up. Jeez.


----------



## Roadyy

Roux, beautiful pictures as always. Hope the rains roll in long and slow. 

Karen, thank you for the update on the reins. I will continue to be looking forward to it.

Amy, I hope it doesn't require surgery, but if it does then I pray it is the quickest route to getting you back to 100%.


----------



## Roadyy

Hoping to get the ladies that I went with on the last CTC to agree to this one in Hampton,Ga.
https://www.actha.us/ride/6957/view



Then get them to go to this one in Pine Mountain in the later part of August also.

https://www.actha.us/ride/6935/view


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> Hoping to get the ladies that I went with on the last CTC to agree to this one in Hampton,Ga.
> https://www.actha.us/ride/6957/view
> 
> 
> 
> Then get them to go to this one in Pine Mountain in the later part of August also.
> 
> https://www.actha.us/ride/6935/view


Roadyy, those are both about 2 hours from me...I will definately meet you at both of those if you are going!!


----------



## Roadyy

I will let you know as soon as I can get a commitment from them. If nothing else then I'll see about talking DW into making it a family weekend with me, her, Amber and Jesa. Her and Jesa can hang out at the camp site while me and Amber ride the CTC. 

The CTCs are usually only about 6-7 miles long and have 1 obstacle at each mile. Should only take a couple of hours to complete and be back at camp with them.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> I will let you know as soon as I can get a commitment from them. If nothing else then I'll see about talking DW into making it a family weekend with me, her, Amber and Jesa. Her and Jesa can hang out at the camp site while me and Amber ride the CTC.
> 
> The CTCs are usually only about 6-7 miles long and have 1 obstacle at each mile. Should only take a couple of hours to complete and be back at camp with them.


I just have my youngest at home now, will bring her, Dreamer & Chivas. I just have to make sure they are not work weekends. I have a new manager, and we no longer can take vacation on our scheduled weekends:-(


----------



## Roadyy

Ok. Just make sure you look at the membership fees(Where applicable), and division fees for each rider. 

If you just want to try out the trails and obstacles without being in the hunt for the ribbons then you can sign in as a Scout at a lower entry fee to try the same obstacles as the competing riders.

If you think there are rides close enough that you can attend enough to compete they have different membership plans to fit for a year from the time you join.


I am planning on becoming a member and a volunteer. Compete at the ones I want and just help out with judging obstacles or being a safety rider with a group to enjoy the trails at no cost to me at all, on others. Other than the cost of getting there.


----------



## QOS

I keep a close eye on Biscuit's nose. It doesn't seem to be sunburned...it is always pink  I can only remember once his nose getting sunburned in the almost 4 years I have owned him.

He is doing great. I walked up to him out in the pasture yesterday evening. He followed me back to the little corral at the gate. Good boy!!! 

Amy - hope that you improve quickly and no surgery is needed. 

I don't think there will be any riding for me this weekend. I have a wedding cake on sunday which is unusual. Plus, letting the hair grow back on Biscuit's little fungus area. It is being slow about coming in. :-( Since we are going to Ebenezer next weekend I think I will wait to then to ride.


----------



## Celeste

Donna and I rode 5.4 miles today. We were happy to find out that they fixed the bridge on our main riding road. We still didn’t go any further because it was hot and she had somewhere she had to go anyway. I am so glad that the pea is gone from under my Princess’s mattress. She was really good today! We saw three deer. The first was a mother and baby. The second was really big. I couldn't see his head because he was moving so fast, but I think it was a buck.

*159.31 total*


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

I am glad everyone is getting some riding in! It is hot here, so we are laying low.


----------



## Oreos Girl

Roaddy, the Hampton ride is just up the road from me about an hour and Pine mountain is about 2 hours to the west of me. If they weren't in August I might be interested. The last one I signed up for at that time turned out to be predicted of 100 and it was too hot.

Celeste, glad you got to ride. I didn't end up taking the horse north because it coliced last night and was put down.

Still didn't get my saddle in though. I am so wanting it.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Oreos Girl said:


> Roaddy, the Hampton ride is just up the road from me about an hour and Pine mountain is about 2 hours to the west of me. If they weren't in August I might be interested. The last one I signed up for at that time turned out to be predicted of 100 and it was too hot.
> 
> Celeste, glad you got to ride. I didn't end up taking the horse north because it coliced last night and was put down.
> 
> Still didn't get my saddle in though. I am so wanting it.


Good point about the heat, I didn't think about the rides being in August...I was just thinking of places to take Chivas for experience. 

Sorry about the horse:-(


----------



## evilamc

jamesqf said:


> You need to have three accounts: His, Hers, and Ours. As long as Ours has enough to cover bills, joint purchases, savings & so on, you don't bug him about His, he doesn't bug you about Hers.


This is what I want to do, but hes completely against it. He believes in 1 joint account  Just what he grew up being taught by his family. I always will have my credit card though that I can use for surprise purchases  This is just one thing we've had trouble compromising on.


----------



## Celeste

evilamc said:


> This is what I want to do, but hes completely against it. He believes in 1 joint account  Just what he grew up being taught by his family. I always will have my credit card though that I can use for surprise purchases  This is just one thing we've had trouble compromising on.


Merging your money is the hardest thing to do. It will work great if neither person is selfish and greedy. Some people (male or female) want to spend all the money on their own hobby and leave the other person out. I suspect that is one of the main problems with a lot of marriages.


----------



## Celeste

Oreos Girl said:


> Roaddy, the Hampton ride is just up the road from me about an hour and Pine mountain is about 2 hours to the west of me. If they weren't in August I might be interested. The last one I signed up for at that time turned out to be predicted of 100 and it was too hot.
> 
> Celeste, glad you got to ride. I didn't end up taking the horse north because it coliced last night and was put down.
> 
> Still didn't get my saddle in though. I am so wanting it.


If your saddle comes, you are more than welcome to come out next Saturday morning. We started around 9:30 today and it was a lot cooler. 

Too bad about the horse, but it was probably for the best since she was in such bad shape.


----------



## QOS

So very sorry about the horse. That is so sad. 

Evilamc - always keep your own money. Good advice from an old chick. 

Went out to see my horses awhile ago and spray them with the vinegar/citronella/water mix. Biscuit came right in the corral with Sarge right behind him. I sprayed Biscuit and he was good about it. Sarge didn't like the smell and kept walking off from me. He was snorting and blowing like he was suffocating. He was so funny. He was acting like a grumpy old man today.


----------



## AnitaAnne

evilamc said:


> This is what I want to do, but hes completely against it. He believes in 1 joint account  Just what he grew up being taught by his family. I always will have my credit card though that I can use for surprise purchases  This is just one thing we've had trouble compromising on.


There is nothing wrong with having one account, so long as both parties agree and also have some "play" money. Cash or your own credit card, everyone needs some play money. 

Celeste is so right, money is the cause of most problems...


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Things have been CRAZY here. Vee is growing like a weed and suffers from spoiled-brat syndrome. My new treeless endurance saddle came in so I was looking forward to riding this morning, until I got to the barn and saw that Selena had been stung by a bee :shock: Huge edema swelled up on half of her neck...poor girl. 

THEN...yesterday on my way home from work I was doing 65mph down route 50 and saw a tiny little kitten trying to cross the road head-on into traffic. Pulled a u-turn so fast and prayed I could get there in time to save it  Once I got closer to where I thought I saw it I was relieved to see that I scared it back underneath the guardrail just in time to pick it up and throw it into my car. It hid under the seat for the whole way home. Stopped at Tractor Supply to pick up some soft kitty food and stuck it in the tack room at the barn for the night (can't have pets where I live at the moment.) Talked to my barn owner this morning and she is letting me keep it  God knows I don't need a cat, but I couldn't just leave it there, so I guess its meant to be. James helped me name her...we decided on Zayda...which is Arabic for Lucky. Figured she needed an "Arab" name to fit in with the Arab clan :wink:


----------



## 6gun Kid

evilamc said:


> This is what I want to do, but hes completely against it. He believes in 1 joint account  Just what he grew up being taught by his family. I always will have my credit card though that I can use for surprise purchases  This is just one thing we've had trouble compromising on.


I had 1 account in my last relationship, it didn't work. We both just didn't like having to justify to each other what we wanted to buy for ourselves. so we did the 3 account thing and it worked great, better than the relationship in fact!. I am sure the umpteenth time you say to him we don't need/cant afford the newest, latest, sparkliest doo-dad that goes with his hobby (whatever that may be). He will be far more amenable to the yours, mine, and ours approach to banking.


----------



## AnitaAnne

EL6, Zayda is so cute, and definately lucky!! So glad you were able to save her


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Me too Anita, I just hope I can keep her healthy since she's so young (about 3-4 weeks)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phantomhorse13

This weekend was was a whirlwind of activity at our place, as my DH had his annual company picnic on Saturday. My family came into town Friday morning to visit (and luckily for me, help with the prep). Friday was a blur of cleaning and moving stuff around and setting stuff up. I had hoped to get Mom out for her requested ride, but we just ran out of daylight. Saturday was a huge success but exhausting - first guest arrived at noon and last guest left about 11pm. 

Today was forecast to be rainy, but we were pleasantly surprised to wake up to dry (though extremely humid) weather.. so mom got her ride after all! :clap:

While I was a bit of a nervous wreck, George and Dream were both perfectly behaved. We moseyed around the perimeter of our property and the neighbor's and mom had a blast.











































After the ride, my family headed out and DH and I finished cleaning and putting stuff away.

DH decided that it would be a good time for a shooting lesson for me, seeing as we had so many cans apparently just begging to be shot. I got my first lesson with the .22 and am happy to report not a single can escaped! :lol:











2014 mileage
...
06/29/14 dream w/george 8.07 miles 5.8 mph 669.04 total miles 
07/13/14 dream w/mom 1.77 miles 2.9 mph *670.81 total miles*


----------



## QOS

EL6 - you are a good egg. Poor little mite. I hate to see animals running on/near the road. Ugh.

Dawn - your mom is beautiful!!! So glad y'all got in a ride and sounds like the picnic was a huge success. Happy employees make productive employees!

I am hoping to get out and work with Biscuit but this week is crazy. Got my grandkids this morning and it is a Calgon Take Me Away kinds of day. My granddaughter Ava is a total whirlwind and doesn't listen EVER. Aahahahahhahaha...got to keep them tomorrow too. Had them a bunch lately as my daughter in law had major surgery. Y'all say a prayer for me. I need them  We are going to Ebenezer Friday and by then I will probably look like Madam Mem from The Sword and the Stone.


----------



## Roadyy

Oreo's Girl, I am sorry about the horse having to be put down. We are still debating the rides ourselves due to the heat. Albeit the horses have been worked enough that a 7 mile ride with 6 stops for obstacles really wouldn't hurt them. I work in a shipyard so the heat doesn't bother me as much as extreme cold does.


----------



## evilamc

EL6 that kitten is so cuteeeeee. Shes lucky you're a caring person and made the effort to save her! I'm sure your BO is happy, you'll have a mice eater now 

PH your mom looks like she had so much fun!!!!! I'm glad the horses behaved well so she could have a great ride  Thats so cute she doesn't get the reins haha!

Ha thanks everyone for the marital advice  I'm sure I'll need lots more! Luckily we both have our own "things" hes a huge video gamer, I am too sometimes, so his thing is pretty cheap usually. He's decently supportive over my spending with my horse but always says I probably dont NEED everything I buy, I just WANT it lol! I work full time, pay my bills, so what if I want it hehe. My only complaint with one account is it just makes it hard to do surprises for each other. So he saw that as a very valid point and agreed we should each have our own credit card still. Not sure how we will go about merging accounts though, I have a pretty established bank account with USAA, so I'd hate to close that, hoping I can maybe just add him to it or we can just open a joint account with them. He wont be able to complain too much about my horsey spendings though, with the money we get when I sell my condo that I bought myself (bought as a short sale a few years ago and now its worth A LOT more)...we'll be able to buy a farm where we're looking to move...sooo I think that should let me have my fun since I'll basically be paying a huge chunk of the new property  I just need to get better at sharing, this is why we wont have kids, I'm too selfish.

Trailered out this morning to go to our old trails that are in the shadeeee, left EARLY to try and beat the heat. When I went to get on, Dexter flipped out a little, I THINK it was because my girth ended up being super loose so saddle slipped...but he could of just been being a jerk. I lunged him, made sure he was listening, then tightened girth (had to tighten it like 3 or 4 holes so thats why I'm thinking maybe it slipped lol!) and then he was a gentleman for me to get on. We pretty much walked the whole ride, WAY TO HOT to do more. Was in the 80s (gotup to the 90s towards the end though) with like 90% humidity 



















cutie









4.22 miles, 194.79 for the year


----------



## Oreos Girl

My saddle came today. I will ride in it on Wednesday when our "cold" front comes in. It will be a high of 89 instead of mid 90's.


----------



## evilamc

Thats a beautiful saddle!! I love the color combination! Much less boring then my all black lol!


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

Sweet saddle, OG! Wow! I have serious saddle envy!

It is 100 degrees here today, and I don't have shade so no rides. On the up side, my fatties are looking better! Ella's (KMSH) crest is nice and soft, and Ruthless's (donkey I rescued) has really gotten smaller. 

Two different parties are interested in buying our farm and are seeking farm loans. Keeping my fingers crossed!

Still haven't found a place to move to.


----------



## Roadyy

Looks like I may have a trade for my broken dually. Guy is really wanting it and has a 1/2 ton pickup of equal value I am going to look at this evening. May be back in a truck as early as next weekend. That will be very nice taking the stress off one vehicle and giving me towing/hauling ability again.


----------



## jamesqf

evilamc said:


> So he saw that as a very valid point and agreed we should each have our own credit card still. Not sure how we will go about merging accounts though, I have a pretty established bank account with USAA, so I'd hate to close that, hoping I can maybe just add him to it or we can just open a joint account with them.


There's another point to keep in mind, especially if you're looking at buying a place. Part of your credit score depends on how long you've had accounts open, so closing your individual ones and opening new joint ones might do bad things to your credit ratings.


----------



## evilamc

jamesqf said:


> There's another point to keep in mind, especially if you're looking at buying a place. Part of your credit score depends on how long you've had accounts open, so closing your individual ones and opening new joint ones might do bad things to your credit ratings.


Yup I've heard that too. I have a very good credit score/report. I started right when I turned 18. We're just now working on his though!!!! I cosigned so he could get a new car, then let him cosign on my new trailer so it would help build his credit too. I have two major credit cards, they say its good to have like 2 or 3 tops, so I don't want to close them. I've had them both for over 6 years so they look great on my credit report since I never max them out and always pay them off!


----------



## Roux

How do you improve your trot? Howabout, a 3 mile ride bareback!

Ok ok I know _some_ of you (I'm talking to you Foxtail lol) do this all the time but I don't do it very often. Went on a short ride to test it out but ended up doing A LOT of trotting. But I think I will start to make this part of my regimen, one it was super freeing and two what a good workout! Obviously rode Gus as I am not quite sure Roux is that trustworthy yet!

With all this humidity (54%) I am pretty much melting.... it is sooo good to have RAIN though... we have had T-Storms every night for a week!! 
*
2.73 Miles =
Total : 392.02









*


----------



## liltuktuk

Roux said:


> With all this humidity (54%) I am pretty much melting.... it is sooo good to have RAIN though... we have had T-Storms every night for a week!!


54%!!! I would love to have 54% humidity. We've been between 70-80% (feels like 110%) the past few days. It's been downright muggy and disgusting.

Haven't gotten much trail riding in lately due to weather and whatnot. I did get Amira to the arena down the road on Monday though. Unfortunately my friend had to leave with her horses just as I was starting to ride so Amira was upset that her buddies had left her. I was working on collection and she was cantering around all nice and collected looking all pretty....screaming her fool head off at the same time. :shock:

There was a woman giving her daughter a dressage lesson and she kept looking at us like Amira was the spawn of satan. They were working on stopping square and I was working on "Amira....I've got all day...you want to canter around in circles being an idiot...well then that's just what we'll do." But at least she was cantering collected.

When we were done I think that was the first time in awhile she only wanted to walk towards home....:lol::wink:


----------



## Roadyy

90% humidity at 9am then drop to 69% at noon just before jumping back up to 85% at 1pm when the rains get here. Yea... send me some of that 54% to enjoy. I have to change my clothes 3 times going from the house to the mailbox and back.


----------



## Roux

Well when you are used to humidity in the single digits the 50% mark feels like a lot. I don't know how you guys do it!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy

We do it... wet behind the ears....and every where else. lmbo


----------



## liltuktuk

I just tend to shower and/or change multiple times a day. And hide in the air conditioning when I just can't stand it.

And single digit humidity!?!?! I didn't even know that existed....


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Humidity has been terrible here on the Eastern Shore as well. We've been in the mix of 90 degree weather and non-stop thunder storms :-(


Our treeless saddle finally came in and Selena and I took it for a spin the other day. My a$$ was in HEAVEN compared to riding in the Wintec. Still a lot of alterations to do: shim up the front, get a wider pommel insert, and attach panels to the underside for more support. This is our second round with the Bandos but I think once its set up its going to work great. 









Another project in the meantime is Selena's feet. We have a new farrier helping us with high hopes that we can improve her high/low heels for better balance. It will be a long, slow process but hopefully well worth it. The plan for the rest of the year is to continue conditioning and schooling, but it doesn't look like we will have too many opportunities to compete. I am saving up for a horse trailer as well which has been a long-term goal of mine 


Vee is doing great also...the amount of attiTUDE continues to shock me, but then again she is a sassy filly. She turned 9 months old last weekend and is going through that awkward growing phase. 









































And lastly, our new member of the family Zayda. These pics pretty much sum her up :wink:


----------



## NorthernHorse

LOL the kitten is just too cute, looks like she has someone wrapped around her little paws


----------



## EnduranceLover6

NorthernHorse said:


> LOL the kitten is just too cute, looks like she has someone wrapped around her little paws


Haha, my boyfriend is NOT a cat person, hence me bawling over the phone the day I picked her up off the highway saying "don't be mad...but..." :lol: Surprisingly he likes her a lot and she is in love with him as well :thumbsup:


----------



## Roux

That kitten is adorable!! I Love calicos! I rescued my cat from the wilderness when he was about 4 weeks and 4 years later he is fat and happy indoor beast. 

OK so single digits is a bit of an exaggeration but 10% is pretty normal humidity for us throughout the year.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Roux said:


> That kitten is adorable!! I Love calicos! I rescued my cat from the wilderness when he was about 4 weeks and 4 years later he is fat and happy indoor beast.
> 
> OK so single digits is a bit of an exaggeration but 10% is pretty normal humidity for us throughout the year.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Haha! We think she is about 4 weeks old also...and she will most definitely be an INDOOR cat...except right now she's an indoor BARN cat lol....no more adventuring for you kitty! :lol:


----------



## becky61

This week I was on vacation so I went to my daughter's and was able to ride 2 times-first day my oldest granddaughter and I rode an hour and a half,second day we rode 3 hours. We are tuning up for Wranglers the end of the month. I rode my TW gelding and she rode her mare and her mom's gelding.


----------



## evilamc

Foxtail I hope one of those interested buys your property! Any good prospective properties you're looking at?

EL6 that kitten has totally won your bf's heart, too cute.

So after talking to quite a few saddle experts, we decided the bars of my saddle have a little too much rock (apparently thats common with Steele trees?), and thats whats causing my saddle pad to just slip out from under it. They suggested I try shimming up the front some to balance it out. So while looking into options I came across "the CorrecTOR" pad...made by the same guy that made the orthoflex saddles. It was an interesting concept, had a 30 day money back guarantee, and Len was great to talk to, so I figured I'd try it. Rode in it tonight, with the front shimmed up, and Dexter was AWESOME. He was so willing to go down hills that before he would try to avoid or be a little ****y about, and he was moving outttt in the trot. So I'd say he liked it. Still figuring out if I have it shimmed just right for him, but tonight seemed like a big improvement. So yay may of finally got a saddle/pad that works for him.

Looks pretty snazzy with my saddle.









Looking for more deer, I think we saw at least 30 deer tonight! They were just hopping out of everywhere.









Kinda a top view of the pad and he gets a snack for doing so well









Measly 2.37 miles tonight, at least I got one last ride in before going to Maine for the weekend, 197.16 for the year. SO CLOSE TO 200! Wish I could find more trails by the house to ride. I need to do more exploring when its not so hot out.


----------



## Herosbud

I have been away for awhile doing farm stuff and such but we got in a nice ride of nine miles yesterday. The weatherman really smiled on central Missouri and we had temps in the middle sixties at noon yesterday. For the middle of July that is unheard of. Hopefully my hay will be in the barn tomorrow and we can get back to serious riding the day after tomorrow.
I hope everyone is doing well as I have not had time to catch up on all of your posts


----------



## QOS

Evilamc - I am impressed!!! You have enough business savvy to do just fine. Wish I had had your good sense at your age!

Love that saddle - the colors look great.

Roadyy - hope it works out!

EL6 - Zayda is precious. I love cats with that coloring!

Vee is certainly growing up and is as cute as a button.

I think our trip to Ebenezer is tanking. It is supposed to rain all weekend and most likely we won't go. I went out to see my horses yesterday and hugged them up. Right after that, I tanked. Ugh. All of a sudden I was in SEVERE pain. Hubby took me to the ER and I had a dang kidney stone. Oh my stars...that so was not fun. I missed my back doctor appointment in Houston - couldn't drive today as I was pretty whacked out. 

My cousin and I may ride locally this weekend. That will not replace Ebenezer but I don't want Biscuit and Sarge standing in the pen getting ate up with those flying midges. 

As for 50% humidity - yeah...I'all take some of that too. 2 minutes outside here has sweat rolling down your face.:-x


----------



## Celeste

Gotta love a woman that still plans to ride right after having a kidney stone..........


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Evilamc-- love love love your new saddle. Looks very snazzy with the whole get-up! 



QOS said:


> EL6 - Zayda is precious. I love cats with that coloring!
> 
> Vee is certainly growing up and is as cute as a button.


Thank you. I've never owned a Calico before, heard they are special and sorta different, so she should fit right in :wink: And yes Vee is growing so fast I can't keep up! This was her last night during our "tying" session. She was like "Lady, you keep scratching me with that curry and I'll stand here for as long as I need to..." :lol:


----------



## liltuktuk

Last night I got a nice 4 mile ride in on Amira. I started giving her Ani-med Vita-calm and I think I'm seeing a difference. She still spooks at dumb things, but she seems to come back from them a lot faster. Last night she spooked at some invisible monster in the middle of the road, dropped down like a cutting horse, and then stood up and continued walking like nothing had happened. :shock:

She still gets really antsy about the trains though when we're headed home...wants to run towards them...

Maverick is almost 15 months old and unfortunately has a stone bruise on his right front heel, so he's been spending a lot of time eating and being loved on while it heals. I'm sure he hates it...:lol:

I taped him the other day and he was around 14 hands. Amira is just shy of 15 hands. He's still string testing out to be 15.2 - 16 depending on which method I use. His head has also grown a lot...I told him he better watch it or I'll change his name to Jughead.


----------



## Roadyy

Hey, Roux,,thanks for sharing the cold front. I truly appreciate it very much. It is noon and only 87* with a 46% humidity and a nice breeze to boot. The only problem is convincing myself to stay here at work instead of going for a saddle. It feels great out there right now and I hate coming back into the AC shop.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Evil: ditto what Denise said! How'd you get so smart so young? The saddle n pad look fabulous! i want one too

EL6: Vee is such a cutie, and I like your new saddle too, what kind is it? 

Liltuktuk: Nice to hear the Vita-calm is helping, I have been looking at (lusting after) a cute half-Arab with a bolting issue, I wonder if it would help this guy? Keep us posted! 

Hero: You have some beautiful horses and cute dog too. I so wish I had a dog that could trail ride with me.

Roux: thanks for sending us the nice weather! It felt so cold this morning, I had to chech the calendar to make sure it wasn't fall:lol:

Denise: Ditto what Celeste said!! You are one tough Texas gal! 

So, today, instead of enjoying the wonderful fall weather, I finally had my appointment with the ortho doctor. So, good news and bad news. 

Bad news: the meniscus in my keft knee is thin and probably damaged. There are some signs of arthritis, and some structural issues; bowlegged and a little "over" at the knee.

Good news: my ACL is fine (yea) and so are all the other ligaments. I can do physical therapy on my knee (but no running) and he _didn't_ say I couldn't ride, just no activities with a lot of concussion. 

He also wanted to inject my joint, but I told him I wanted to think about that a bit. I realize that it is a contradiction that I am an ortho nurse, but I don't want joint injections, pain medicine, or surgery, but I guess I have seen too many things go wrong (but not with this doc of course) and I have a high pain tolerance, as do all riders :lol:

I would do a stem cell injection, but this group is not doing that yet, and my insurance probably won't cover the procedure from the one doc in the state that does it. I may still check into that though, I'd like to do it before my knee goes out completely...

I do wonder if many years of mounting from the ground has made my left knee worse...the bowlegged part & being a little over at the knee, well that was not new information:wink:

Bottom line, Chivas's days of leisure are so over!! I'm riding again!! Yippee!!


----------



## liltuktuk

AnitaAnne: I've found the best things for my mare in terms of calming her down were turn out (24/7 now), got her off the sweet feed (first boarding barn I was at fed only sweet feed and refused to feed anything else. And if you did convince them to let you buy your own feed you'd find it disappearing to feed other horses:evil, WORK (though all the turnout has cut down a lot on how much work she needs), and now the vita-calm will hopefully be the last little bit, just to help her chill out a bit. She can be an anxious horse, so I wanted something that would just take the edge off so she could THINK instead of just react. So far so good.

Honestly I feel, with any horse, but especially the Arabs, if they have an issue, look at their living environment first. Are they cooped up all the time, not being challenged mentally and physically? Amira used to start trotting before my butt had even hit the saddle at our original boarding barn. And then we'd just trot for a good 15-20 minutes before I could get her focused enough to work. It wasn't because she was bad, she just spent 22 hours of her day cooped up in a box eating candy (aka sweet feed). The energy has to go somewhere. Everyone thought she was crazy. I was told I was nuts for riding her and her energy scared people. Now, I can ride her in a S-hack everywhere. Is she still very forward? Well yeah, she's an Arabian. But her brain is working now too. One of my favorite things to do is go back to that barn with her for group trail rides with her in her S-hack. No one can believe she's the same horse. 

So I wouldn't discount the horse you're lusting after because of bolting until you see his living environment/feed/work out schedule/etc.


----------



## evilamc

We got Roux's cold front some too! Apparently we're having another polar vortex LOL...Whatever it is, I'll take it! Can't wait for Maine...its only in low 80's there 

Anita thats great that your injury isn't as serious and you can still ride  I recently went to dr about my knee too, and have weird patella stuff going on...she wants me to do physical therapy but I haven't had the time to start yet. Time to start using a mounting block or tree stump  I"m sure Chivas is so thrilled he gets to go back to work 

I want to steal Maverick and Vee. They are both so freaking cute!

I have awesome parents and thats how I've achieved what I have at my young age  Right when I turned 18 they made me start paying rent, so I worked full time during college and had to give them 600-1000 a month (depending on what I could afford). When I was ready to buy, they gave it all back to me to use as a down payment  My mom also helped me start right at 18 building my credit by helping me get a little tiny loan for a new laptop for college, and then I just worked on it from there! Those of you with kids, I can honestly say that them making me pay rent taught me a lot, and then giving it all back for a downpayment was the greatest reward ever...if you can manage to do something like that with your kids...they will be really grateful  I felt pretty darn good when I was able to buy my condo at 22 by myself...where as all my friends from highschool/college were still living with their parents for free and could barely even afford a new car, or were already married with kids renting a dump haha.


----------



## liltuktuk

AnitaAnne: Forgot to add, I also have some knee/hip problems. Years of running in high school have left me with Bursitis in my right hip. Not 100% sure what's going on with my knees, but I have a feeling its cartilage/arthritis related. They crunch when I squat down and sometimes the left one "sticks". I'm trying sour cherry capsules (supposedly a good natural anti-inflammatory?) and a glucosamine/chondroitin supplement. We'll see how it goes. I don't want to resort to ibuprofen because I've already used it so much in my life I'm pretty sure I'd get ulcers.

Evil: He's cute and he knows it! Little ******.

My parents made me start paying rent when I graduated from college. I also got it all (plus some) back when I bought my first house (graduated June 2009, closed on house in November 2009). I was also 22. My dad co-signed on my first loan for a new truck in January 2009. I think my mom made me get my first credit card when I was a senior in high school.

I'm still one of the few in my group of friends from high school/college who owns a house. I also have another new truck that I bought July of last year after paying off my first truck and deciding to upgrade. Right now my savings aren't so great (glares at horses:wink, but I have a good enough job and make enough money to support myself, 2 horses, a dog, and 2 cats without building up a bunch of credit card debt.

I was also lucky in that my parents started me a college fund when I was a baby and added to it whenever they could. I don't have any college loans. The fund paid for everything...plus new siding on my house...and there's still some left. I also made the decision to go to a local state university and live at home. Saved me $10,000 a year. I know too many people who went to a big expensive private school and got the same degree I have and now have a ton of school loans to pay off. They can't afford anything due to the loans.

I'm so grateful for my parents and the support they provided me. More parents need to remember that they need to teach their children about saving and credit. I know too many people my age with thousands of credit card debt and astronomical school loans.

And now that I've gone severely off-track here (please don't be mad :hide.....back to discussing trail riding!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Liltuktuk, thanks for all the info, I am so glad you have made such a difference with Amira, she is such a nice horse. This horse is out in Utah, so it is difficult to check out all those variables. I think I am attracted to "problem" horses :wink:

Evil: go tell your parents that they are the best ever, and congrats on raising such a smart girl!! I wish all parents were dedicated to teaching their kids to be capable adults. I had wonderful parents too, but many people are not so lucky.


----------



## Roadyy

That is great news, Amy. Glad it isn't more serious.

If my truck deal works out then I should be back in a truck by Wednesday. I have more work to do around the farm next weekend while it is suppose to be pouring down by the forecast. Then I am hoping to get some progress on the horse trailer this next week too so I can haul it out to the farm and start working on getting them to load a straight trailer. If that happens then look out world as I'll probably never unhook the trailer from the truck. haha


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy, sure hope that truck works out for you! Ever since I bought the van, it spends 99% of it's time hooked up to the horse trailer 

Liltuktuk: Ditto on the congrats to you and your wonderful parents! How neat that there are two of you with such wonderful, successful lives at such a young age! 

Here is the horse I have been lusting after...he is almost as pretty as Maveric :wink: 

Hkk Sweet William, Palomino Half Arabian Gelding, PRICE REDUCED Flashy Half-Arabian Show Hunter in Utah - DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1934242

What is not mentioned in the ad is he bolts, bucks, and rears...I am crazy for even thinking to get this horse, but I think he is trying to be a good boy.


----------



## liltuktuk

*grabby hands*

He's gorgeous! I can see why you're drooling over him.

I see that he's 7, but no mention of when his training started or anything. Or if he has holes missing in his training. If he's bolting/rearing to me that = either a pain issue or he doesn't understand what is being asked of him (or like in my previous post he has a lot of energy and no release).

In the video I see him playing with the bit and pulling on the reins a fair amount. Almost looks like he's trying to stretch is head/neck down and forward but the rider isn't letting him. Makes me wonder if he hasn't been taught to collect properly? I'm no trainer/dressage rider, so these are just my thoughts.

Based on his personality description in the add I would think the rearing/bolting is a training issue because he doesn't understand what is being asked. Or he gets anxious and that's his release. It doesn't sound like he would do it because he's trying to get out of work. Also sounds like he shows a lot, maybe he's not cut out to be a show horse and the pressure that comes with it and that's why he's acting out?

I know Amira could never be a show horse...circles and headsets and looking pretty make her cranky....she was made to eat up trails and be covered in mud. And an Appy/Arab cross...well sounds like a horse that made for trail/endurance also.


----------



## Celeste

I didn't see a video...........


----------



## evilamc

Ohhh is that a horse that a forum member has for sale? I was following a thread about selling a bolter and I swear that was the same horse. Hes so preeeeeetty.

liltuktuk, we're both lucky to have such awesome parents


----------



## greentree

Well, I have my internet back....for some reason our router decided to quit routing!!

Here are the boots I have for sale.

Tina, the TWH, came back. My friend had 3 more seizures, and now has to move in with her son. I am going to run some ad's for her. Doesn't ANYONE need a nice horse? She is NOT spooky, just goes along fast or slow, down the road, on the trail....price reduced to $1500....

I spent most of the day yesterday getting Sissy's shoes put on. More waiting than anything. There was a LINE! 

Evilamc, did you get your bridle? I may be out there on Saturday, if I need to check on it.

Nancy


----------



## evilamc

Yup I got it! Its so pretty! Didn't have time to try it on yesterday, and leaving for Maine tonight so I wont be able to try it till next week


----------



## Celeste

greentree said:


> Tina, the TWH, came back. My friend had 3 more seizures, and now has to move in with her son. I am going to run some ad's for her. Doesn't ANYONE need a nice horse? She is NOT spooky, just goes along fast or slow, down the road, on the trail....price reduced to $1500....
> Nancy


Don't we get pictures? Facts about the horse? Size, age, color, level of training, etc?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> I didn't see a video...........


 
Current owner's video:




 
videos from earlier owner from 2012...looks like a dealer barn...




 




 

Yes Evil, this is a HF member horse...I originally was looking at the bolting issue for personal education, but then I started thinking maybe I could help this horse, but I don't really have the right property to work him the way I think he needs. I sure do like him a lot though.

Nancy, i wish I was in the market for a nice TWH mare, but I really want a trotting gelding


----------



## greentree

Anita Anne, I have one of those, lol!!! 

Celeste, I need to take some pictures, but she is 6, 15.1 hh, kid safe, maybe even husband safe. Pretty bay, long mane and tail. Shown as a 2-3 yo. I have had her for almost 2 years as a trail horse.


----------



## greentree

Anita Anne, I have one of those, lol!!! 

Celeste, I need to take some pictures, but she is 6, 15.1 hh, kid safe, maybe even husband safe. Pretty bay, long mane and tail. Shown as a 2-3 yo. I have had her for almost 2 years as a trail horse.


----------



## QOS

He is very pretty Amy, but the bucking/bolting/rearing would not work for me. Ugh...between my back and knee surgeries - I don't want anymore.

Glad you will be able to ride though. That is great. I do take Mobic for my knee and it helps. 

As for being tough...I am not hurting now!! I am passing the stones now and one is pretty big and nasty looking...yooohaaaaa. 

Evilamc - your parents did a great job on you sister. ;-)


I went out to see my horses today and crawled through the fence near their shed. They looked at me like I was an alien and left the shed. They then followed me to the corral but decided yep...she is an alien and took off. It was raining - that is why I went in near their shed. I went back this evening and took them alfalfa. They decided I wasn't so bad after all!!


----------



## jamesqf

liltuktuk said:


> More parents need to remember that they need to teach their children about saving and credit.


Problem there is, the parents probably don't know about saving and credit either, so they're teaching the kids by example :-(

Back to riding: seems like there's an epidemic or something. I've been gimping around this past week because (how embarassing!) I tripped over the dog, banged my foot into the coffee table, and broke a toe. You just don't realize how much you use your toes for walking until you do this. But it only hurts when I try to walk, and it's supposed to cool down to sort of bearable this weekend... You don't really need to use your toes for riding, do you?


----------



## QOS

ugh...that must have hurt like dammit James. 

I think you can ride -  it will let you know if you can't though :lol:


----------



## Roux

OK everyone STOP getting injured and sick! We need healthy trail riders!!! 

There must have been enough good weather to go around - today was 88 and 39% humidity. Soooo beautiful out 

I managed to get in a decent ride with Roux today. He did really really well. No issues to speak of and willing to trot and lope for miles!

9.45 miles =* 401.47 total!* Yay, broke 400 miles - I am 50 miles over my end of July goal!

Saw this interesting tree - this is from a beaver?


----------



## Roadyy

Karen, what size did you say the boots were and pm me a price. Some of the trails I am looking at in the Ga. area mention needing boots or shoes for rocky trails. 

I broke my big toe on left foot a few years ago while working here at the shipyard because I had to wear my non steel toe boots to work for a day til I could get to the store to replace them. I jammed it then folded it back over the top of my foot. Yep it hurt. Still worked even with the extreme pain of wearing steel toe boots. I actually wore my buddy's old one as he wore 3 sizes bigger than me. Wrapped the toes with bubble wrap and slowly slid foot in boot. It actually hurt more coming out than going in.


Amber has her riding lesson this evening and DW is going with us. We are talking about her riding Trusty in the round pen to try and start getting the feel and confidence to ride again. I know once she gets a few really good rides in then the love will overcome the fear.


James, I hope the toe heals soon and you will know if the riding is out of the question when you mount. If you do get in the saddle then stay clear of those trees that like to rub up against your legs and feet.

Roux, congratulations on breaking 400 miles. I will be very happy when I break 100 this year. I know if I can get DW to start riding then that will happen earlier every year.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy that will be wonderful if she will ride with you! Maybe Amber can have a semi-private lesson with your DW, that would be a good way to get started back up again.

Roux: Congrats on breaking 400 miles! That is amazing and Roux is sure a different horse now, so glad you hung in there with him!!


----------



## NorthernHorse

Roux: congrats on making 400 miles  I wish I had the time to get that many in lol. And yes that would be the work of a beaver lol. Ive been around those little ******s for years, know there work anywhere.


----------



## Celeste

DH and I rode three miles today. The girls did great until we entered the "haunted forest". She remembered the bridge with all the trolls under it. She wouldn’t cross the bridge even with me leading her. DH got off of his horse and led her and I whacked her from behind with a switch. She didn’t cross the bridge, but she did leap over the creek. At least we got to go the direction that she didn’t want to go. Since I can’t mount from the ground, I found a ditch to put her in and I made a very awkward mount. They were pretty good for the rest of the ride. We saw three turkeys and heard a rattlesnake. It was 86 degrees with 44 % humidity when we got back to the house. It is like a cold front for us, but I still am looking forward to fall.

*Total 163.31*

This is a screenshot of the map down near the bridge. The bridge is 4 feet long and I marked it yellow. All the other wandering is where we actually went to avoid the bridge. If the GPS marked every second of the ride, it would show a lot more circles. You can see we eventually continued our ride. It didn't record the final leap across the creek.


----------



## greentree

Roadyy, you mean ME?? The boots are size 2, which fits a trimmed hoof 5" wide X5.5" long. $75.00 per pair + shipping. They are $80-something per pair now, and these are new, with the connector still attached, and the accessories they come with( a little Allen wrench for adjusting, an extra strap, and a couple of extra rubber strap keepers). 

james, heal fast!! 

QOS, it is AMAZING what a little alfalfa will do!!

Nancy


----------



## gunslinger

Ahhh. More like 80 buck each. 160 a pair.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS

Roux - that is fantastic - you go girl!!!

This morning we had a terrific storm. Thunder, lightening, flooding like nobodies business. Cars floating in low places. woo hooo... It was only 79 degrees here today. That is unheard of in July for all day. I know the city across the river from here got 5" in 3 hours today. At the airport 2 miles from my house got 6.1" rain this morning. Any thoughts of going riding up at Ebenezer was gone. 

I went out to the barn to take the horses some alfalfa and make sure they were ok. I had to wade through water over my ankles in the pasture up onto higher ground. Biscuit and Sarge had came into the corral in water over their fetlocks and then came a running to get alfalfa.  Barry hadn't wanted me to get out - he said there would be snakes because we live in a marsh. LOL I was watching for snakes...didn't see any. He took these pictures when I asked him to. 

The main barn got flooded today and the barn hands were working hard to clean out the barn and get it dried up. Ugh. What a job to remove wet rice hulls. 

I told Barry this weekend would be good to ride at the beach. If the weather is like it was this afternoon it would be perfect. Not hot, not humid. Just perfect for the beach.


----------



## Atomicodyssey

Well... it finally happened, I bought a new saddle and it is HERE!

Good and bad. I love it. It's very comfy and I've spent a lot more time in a western saddle than english and I never felt insecure. It seems a lot more well made than I was anticipating which is a huge plus. However the skito pad that the previous owner supposedly used with the saddle leaves little to be desired. I don't know if she just said that so I would buy it but the flaps are huge, they almost hang down past Bandit's belly! It's also far too conformed and curvy, it seems like it would be a much better fit for an Aussie saddle. So I didn't use it and just used a basic english pad I had as the saddle has panels velcroed on so I thought it would be ok to try out until I figure everything out. The girth is nice with some elasticity and fits well, everything btw has been barely used. She also gave me a non slip pad which is ginormous... didn't use that either. 

Plenty of wither clearance, seems to fit him way better than any other saddle I've tried but keep in mind this is my only experience with a treeless! I lunged him at the three gaits and it never moved or flopped around, unlike every other saddle.

However he did not seem at all impressed when I rode him. It could be a variety of things. First, he has not been ridden in about three weeks. He also is not used to a treeless saddle and while I thought there was plenty of spine clearance I feel I have some tweaking to do to the set up. I also discovered where the girth lays he apparently has been scratching himself, no open wounds but grey and ugly looking. He was tense and at one point did a little hop and a skip, but lunging he did fine. Feeling a little discouraged but feel I can make it work, it just needs that... work!

What are you doing to me now ma...









And first ever photos of me riding him! I've realized I need to join a gym.









Is it totally obvious I rode hunters in a previous life? D'oh!



















As you can see, he is not totally impressed. But I'm not giving up yet!


----------



## jamesqf

Well, no riding this weekend. Just talked to my friend, and her horse (that I've been riding while she rides mine) is gimpy too. She thinks it's because she started feeding alfalfa, which is too rich for him (he's a mustang): I think it's just sympathy. And it's supposed to be decent weather Sunday & Monday, too: only 80 for a high, instead of the close to (or over) 100 that we've been having for the last week or two.


----------



## greentree

Yeah, sorry....150 per pair. 

They last a LONG time. I have had the ones I use for 2 years, and driven down the road in them a LOT, and ridden in them, and, aside from dirt, they show no real wear.
Two shoe resets, and they pay for themselves.

Nancy


----------



## Roadyy

Nancy, my up most apologies. I have no clue where I got Karen from other than my aunt Karen was stuck in my head. They are too big for my boys to use. Gunslinger is right in that they go for $80 a piece not a pair. That is a great deal for someone who has horses they would fit.


Denise, I remember flooding like that and deeper up at the old place. I hope things subside soon and get you back to riding.


AO, I have no experience with those types of saddles, but I always assumed they were suppose to be closer to the back( close contact) than that one. That saddle with that thick brown pad under it looks like you are sitting higher than alot of the western saddles would. 

You look great on him even if he wasn't impressed.


james, sorry you aren't getting to ride, but neither am I at the moment. 

I did get the DD out to her lesson and got DW to ride Trusty for the better part of an hour. She is afraid of heights and that is the biggest fear of falling that has her apprehensive.

Here is DD's lesson on video.







Pic of DW on Trusty. Made me very happy to see this as much as seeing Amber getting outside her box by riding without the reins. She was scared as you can see close to the end when she reaches back for the horn.









And of course a couple of Jesa.


----------



## QOS

Love all of the pictures!!

The new saddle looks nice and comfy. I hope it works out for you.

It is still raining here and some places got 8" and more is on the way. It stopped for the afternoon. Ugh...hate to complain about rain when so many places need it but we have had PLENTY.


----------



## Oreos Girl

I rode on Wednesday in my new saddle. It was nice and cool like everyone is talking about. I took pictures of my saddle as I was saddling. 

Without the pad and not cinched









Once I put a pad under it and cinched it.









From the front after cinching









Other side front also cinched









Unfortunately it went and slide as soon as I put any weight in the stirrup. My knee also didn't like me climbing (which was because the stirrups were too short). So I climbed on the back of the truck and climbed on. I have to admit that running into the wild pig on the last ride is going to make me hesitant to go that way again. And yes, rationally I can tell myself there are probably hogs this other direction too, but I haven't seen it yet. So we went down in the clean cut area.

Saw a deer running out of the peach trees. Luckily the dog didn't chase too far. Got back to the next peach orchard and there was a car coming towards us. I told my neighbor that was riding that I didn't have permission to ride back there. Luckily the guy just said "hey how is it going?" and kept driving. As we were coming back we hit a puddle that there isn't a way around, you have to go thru it. Nope Oreo couldn't get his pretty feet wet. He tried to go around it putting me into a tree and trying to back further into it. My saddle slipped while I was fighting Oreo. Luckily with the roughed out seat, I didn't feel insecure. It took us 15 minutes to get over that stupid puddle.

And a view heading home as the sun goes down.









My GPS was dead so I am guessing at about 4 miles. I put the horses in the pasture as it was dark. Definitely not my best ride on Wednesday. Miles to date is 134 miles.


----------



## ZombieHorseChick

Dang I Haven't been to the forum for a while, I've been quite busy with fences, they don't put themselves up ya know :3 anyways, I've been able to ride Tonto and OT to least 1 to 2 times a week each, and I had them both out on a trail ride together for the first ime last wensdsy! Convinced my dad to go with me XD so I've been a happy duckling. And I've also been working OT on barrels, and he is doing quite nicely considering we never really worked on right circles before, and we've been working on backin under saddle to. Yeah anyways here are a few pics 

Riding on the "road" made by farmers through the cornfield, OT did quite well. 








I'm hoping to go riding with my neighbor , who I ran into at my local horse show, and she is wanting to head to our nearest trails with me, as it turns out she has no one to ride with either, and she is literally right next door with a goose neck trailer, so hopefully soon I'll have some better trail pictures.


----------



## Celeste

Oreo, the saddle looks good. I wonder if a breastplate would help it be a bit more stable.


----------



## Oreos Girl

I have a breast collar. I also wonder if the saddle needs to be moved up some more. I sent pictures to the company and I am waiting to hear back from them.


----------



## greentree

Oreos Girl, the saddle is pretty! Looks like a good fit to me, but I would not move it forward....back, if anything. Try pulling the pad up in the gullet before you cinch up. It may help the saddle slipping a bit. 

LOVE the video, Roadyy!! Amber is doing GREAT! DW looks scared.... remind her that her balance is UP, not down on the horse. Have her try walking up some steps bent over, then straight. She will be fine, but NO Clydesdales!!

Sorry about all the rain, Denise. Guess nobody is riding in the San Jacinto River like we used to!! 

Hey, 6gunkid, can you tell I didn't get a MATH degree from SHSU?????

Nancy


----------



## Celeste

It has rained on and off all day. No riding here.


----------



## Atomicodyssey

I agree it did look a little perched, I'm still figuring out this whole fitting thing. I was going to sell the skito but really don't want to drop a couple hundred bucks on another pad so my mom who owns a marine upholstery shop and can sew ANYTHING is going to tailor it to my saddle. She can also order any kind of foam if I so desired to experiment with the inserts. 

Rode Bandit yesterday bareback to see if any of his issue was with the saddle fit. He still felt tense and trotted off when I was half on (which has resulted in a nasty bruise on my hip) so had my bf hold him and I finally get on and he's antsy.. Get a nice walk but he's being ornery and keeps trying to trot or head towards the gate. Made him work til he did it nice, so more so leaning towards he's being a brat after having a few weeks off but also still worried he's off somewhere. UHG!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mammakatja

Oh my gosh, yesterday was probably the most perfect day I've had in a long time. Let me preface by saying that we baled our 10 acre hay field last week and between my husband and I and 2 of our boys, we pulled in and stacked 565 square bales. It's been a week and it was high time for a good ride. Yesterday was the parade I mentioned last week. It was a first for my daughter as well as both of our horses. IT WENT BEAUTIFULLY. There were sirens and people and wagons and cheerleaders and cars and trucks and mules and more people and cobblestone pavement.....I couldn't believe how well the horses handled it. Not only that, but the two of us and a friend of ours entered the horse judging as "disciplines from around the world". I rode my dressage saddle, my daughter rode her Aussie, and our friend went traditional western. We took 2nd place out of about 30 horses. It was my daughter's first ribbon. She's soooo proud. Afterwards several of us split away to a private ranch and joined up with a trail ride of about 25 riders with 2 chuck wagons and lots of Mexican food. We had an absolute blast. I felt like we were on vacation.  Wish I had pics of the actual parade. I didn't have a designated pic taker on the ground. 









Our horses took a bow with our 2nd place ribbon. :lol:


----------



## jamesqf

mammakatja said:


> Afterwards several of us split away to a private ranch and joined up with a trail ride of about 25 riders with 2 chuck wagons and lots of Mexican food.


(Drool) And I thought I was doing good by bringing along some trail mix or fruit leather :-(


----------



## mammakatja

LOL! We were a little spoiled on this one. The ride was organized by a Mexican man that runs our feed store and he has tons of family including several women who REALLY know how to cook for a crowd. I forgot what they called these things that they cooked but they were amazing. I had to ride another couple of miles back to my trailer after we ate. Good thing I didn't have to walk! LOL!


----------



## tman33

I thought this was about how far people have rode this year, its turned into everything but!


----------



## Celeste

tman33 said:


> I thought this was about how far people have rode this year, its turned into everything but!


Yes it has developed into a little community. We do generally report how far we have ridden as well.


----------



## liltuktuk

I got a horrible, nasty, buggy, ride in on Friday. Only did a mile. I basically rode into the woods, went "oh heck no", and galloped back out. Amira loved it, she'll take any excuse to run back to the barn and must love it when I get sick of the bugs. My dog Sampson was with us and he was doing his best to keep up, but I had to stop and wait for him a few times.

Friday night I put the power straps on Amira's front Easyboot Gloves. I'd been debating it worrying about how hard they would be to get on, but for some reason since her last trim the fronts have been fitting loose. Which is really weird, because my trimmer put them on her after her trim to see how they still fit and then tweaked his trim a bit and they fit great. Apparently her feet shrank? :shock: Either way, she now has four very tight fitting puts that I need to use a rubber mallet to get on. Those babies aren't going anywhere. :lol: 

Saturday we tried out the newly fitted boots on a 4 mile road loop and she felt great. And no boot issues at all. Sometimes she'll clip a front boot and pop it off (thank goodness for gators that keep it from going flying!). But now they're tight enough that doesn't happen.

Sunday we did the same 4 mile loop with my friend. Amira was surprisingly lazy and just wanted to follow the butt of the horse in front of her. But it was a good ride.

No pictures of the ponies from this weekend. Just Sampson and how he feels about Mondays...:lol:


----------



## Roux

Is anyone else having serious saddle envy? Lol

mammakatja - awesome post. That sounds like such a fun day!!

My mom's birthday was last week. I got her a new flat halter and lead for when we travel! It's really cute but I don't have a picture yet. 

I spent Friday, Saturday and Sunday in class for 9 hours a day- Gah!!! So I really feel like Sampson lol.

Managed to get in 7.44 miles with my mom. We were going to go a little further but the weather was coming in and cut it short. 

Thanks for all the compliments on Roux. A big part of sticking with him was all of the good advise, support and encouragement I get from this thread! 

Total = 408.91
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gunslinger

Roux said:


> Is anyone else having serious saddle envy? Lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well, yea....I guess maybe I am. The polar vortex has made July in Tennessee feel like late September. As mentioned in a previous post, Miss lacy tweaked her back.....so I figured with the "hot" weather I'd give her 8 weeks off.....but it's been tempting as the weathers been so nice.....

DW and I, along with the other couple we ride with headed up to Pigeon Forge Saturday and took in Dolly Partons Dixie Stampede show....which was pretty good.....trick riding, pig races..lots of singing...and a good lunch..and, of course, the gals had to hit several of the western stores after the show.....worked out well....leather jackets are on sale in July, and I found myself a nice one....fringe....and native american bead work.....so I got me a new riding coat....DW came home with a sack full of stuff too.....

Now I remember why we don't go up there more often......when we're not on the trails, of course....

Miss Lacy hasn't had her adjustment yet but the Chiropractor is due sometimes this week.


----------



## Roadyy

Between one car(hopefully remedied this week), me working 1 full time job, wife working two part time jobs(1 job is is like second shift), rain, kids and chores I have been having saddle envy for a couple of weeks now. Summer started out like I was going to have a vast amount of miles recorded by school start. If this deal with truck goes through then the chores can be more readily done and trips to the horses done more regularly.


As for the thread being about how far we have gone, I think it is good that we can share life too so we can blend together and truly enjoy each other's rides.


----------



## tman33

Just saying!


----------



## tman33

I wish I could have rode the other day, as well, when it was nice and cool. Couldn't make it then. Will have to wait until this weekend when it is nice and hot again.


----------



## Celeste

I was hoping to ride all weekend as well. I got in a short ride Friday and it rained the rest of the weekend. We really needed the rain though. My pastures were starting to get really dry.


----------



## mammakatja

I still have a "stupid" phone so I can't get the app that it takes to track miles. I would love to know how many miles I cover. Contract is up in October. That mile tracker thing will be my first app to download.


----------



## gunslinger

tman33 said:


> Just saying!


I guess you've found out....things are not, always, as the appear?:lol:

The history of this thread, through several years....has to always go off topic at times.....

Say La Vi....


----------



## Oreos Girl

It is like having a subforum on this forum, it just happens all in one post that gets really long by the end of the year.


----------



## greentree

IT would be pretty boring if we just put 7.29 mi. Perhaps the "Mileage Networking" is a more fitting title?


----------



## Roux

We all "keep track" of our trail rides in some way or another!

Some of us with mileage or hours in the saddle, some with photos, some of us with stories! 

There is a million ways to say "How far did I go!" With me "far" has been in miles, photos, and in sharing all the progress I have made with Crazy Horse!


----------



## Roadyy

I want you all to meet Ashton the future horseman! He is the 2 year old son of a young couple from church. I have watched his mother grow up from a very young teenager into a great young wife and mother. I look forward to watching him grow up as well.

I took them out to the farm yesterday to meet the horses and he just became infatuated with them. He didn't care for the chickens, but the horses he had to have and be near.

He will be one to put some mileage in the saddle some day. lol


----------



## tman33

It looks like I kicked a hornets nest when I simply made a comment about staying on topic, at least a little. Just saying it would be nice if it was actually about how far people have ridden, pics and made where. It was going all over the place except how far folks have ridden. Didn't mean to step on all those toes.


----------



## jamesqf

tman33 said:


> Just saying it would be nice if it was actually about how far people have ridden...


People do try to split things out from time to time, but it seems like it's so much easier just to read the one thread to keep up with general talk, and look at others only if the title interests me. Or make other threads only if it's a new topic (like the riding at night one), or a special trip with lots of pictures.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Took a while to catch up on this thread, as lots of activity while I was away. Sorry to hear about the injuries and happy to see the people getting out in the saddle.

To the person who wanted to know about distances ridden, please note the numbers at the very end of this post. :wink:

This weekend, DH and I went north to Vermont for the Moonlight in Vermont 100 mile endurance ride. The entire thread is here. The boys were rock stars all day and mother nature smiled.




















































At the end of the day, we finished about 12:30 pm, tying for 18th.
:clap: :happydance: :clap:

Our ride time was a touch over 15 hours. Elevation change was 14,038 feet. Average pace was 6.7 mph.

SO SO SO proud of the boys.


2014 mileage
...
07/13/14 dream w/mom 1.77 miles 2.9 mph 670.81 total miles
07/19/14 sultan 99.11 miles 6.7 mph *769.92 total miles*


----------



## Roadyy

No hornets nest stirred tman. Just people responding of how the majority approve of the contents of the thread. I understand your point whether I concur with it or not. I am glad to know more about my fellow horse person than just how many miles they rode. If that was all I wanted to know about them then I would be at OpenTrail instead of here. I do not mean that as a shot at you so please don't take it that way. This whole site is based on a community atmosphere and this amplifies by making it more than a place to post how many miles.

That would be like asking your best friend how he got home last night then get mad because he told everything that happened before he got home and everything after he got home instead of just saying called a cab.


----------



## ZombieHorseChick

Busy busy thread XD haha, I've managed to get in quite a few rides, but mainly it's been working on responsiveness with Tonto, he has been really bad about that, but anyways, rode Tonto bareback last night for the first time, he did pretty good, i ended up sticking to the field, so not a very photo worthy place.

anyways, I got my Mother out on Tonto this morning! she hasn't ridden in forever so it was interesting teaching her all over again; we headed out to the back fields, nothing exciting really, more of a teaching experience. 

I need to get a Miles tracker on my phone, or something to that extent >.< 
I'm actually about to head out on OT again in an hour or so, my neighbor called and wanted to go for a ride, so it'll be interesting to see how OT does in their woods, she hasn't been in them in about a year or so, she I'm assuming she's going to be a bit spooky. 


Last night on Tonto bareback for the first time.


----------



## evilamc

Nancy! The halter/bridle doesn't work  He didn't use snaps at the top so the bridle can be unsnapped from the halter  What should I do?

Roadyy, all the kids must LOVE, your the fun guy at church 

mammakatja that looks like an awesome day, I would of been killed when Dexter saw the chuck wagons, at least you have sane horses!

PH thats amazing! you got some great pictures too. I know how you condition the horses for the rides...but how do you condition your butt for 100 mile rides LOL. The bridge you went through is really neat.

After my exhausting weekend in Maine visiting family...getting home a day later...I took off work today to get everything done I was going to do yesterday. Dexter was happy to see me for all of about 5 minutes until he realized trailer was hitched up so we were heading out. Hes finally getting better about trailer loading. Only takes me a few minutes now to get him to go in without me trying to yank him in. He gets to rest when his head is in trailer, then when he wont go in he has to work! He finally will step right in after a couple minutes. 

We went over to the little equestrian center like 10 minutes away. I've only ridden in the ring at it though so decided we'd explore the trails. I wasn't really sure where we were going, but we just followed paths and eventually ended up back at the truck. A biker almost ran into us, he didn;t really spook...but the second the bikers dog came around the corner and saw Dexter he quickly turned back around and ran away!!!! We had to wait for him to catch his dog and hold him while we passed because he was so scared.

Not thrilled


















Pretty little stream, too bad we couldn't go in it 


















Building....something?


















I think this used to be part of the old prison that was torn down to make the equestrian center possible









We lost our ears. He started scratching on a tree trying to get them off and pulled bridle off his ear, so fixed his bridle and took off the ears  Of course once they were off bugs started attacking!



























Proof I'm still in the city









Was a fun trail, pretty short though. I think I could of gone a little farther but there was some construction going on where I would of needed to go. Was nice having a new scenery though. When we got back I decided to have some fun with my camera and set it up on the ring. We haven't had a lesson since Jan...you can tell...oops. Don't make too much fun, would love any critique  Scared to post it in critique section lol.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=raZ4f44Cemc&feature=youtu.be

Once unsaddled I saw the more beautiful thing!!!! He had even sweat marks for the first time EVER. I bought a pad I can shim, and shimmed up the front some and a little on the back, since the saddle had a little too much rock for him he couldn't lift his back, well now he can. He was just so willing the whole ride, very happy to finally have a saddle/pad combination that works for him.

AFTER ALL MY RAMBLING AND PICS:
4.09 miles, 201.25 for the year. FINALLY broke 200. Roux is only at 400...twice as much as me...no big deal. I may start trying to trailer out a little farther to the big state parks, get some longer rides in


----------



## ZombieHorseChick

Soo... I rode with my neighbor like planned, for a nice two hour ride through the woods,went through some thorns, thistle weeds,my neighbors horse threw a shoe,almost was hung by a vine on the throat, and had a spiky tree limb dropped on me, so it looks like someone tried hanging me, and like I was attacked by a cougar lol but it was worth it, and OT got a good sweat up in this 90 degree heat. I can't wait till I'm able To trailer out to some good trails. Not sure how many miles, I still have to get an app or somethin, just thought i'd share 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## evilamc

ZombieHorseChick said:


> Soo... I rode with my neighbor like planned, for a nice two hour ride through the woods,went through some thorns, thistle weeds,my neighbors horse threw a shoe,almost was hung by a vine on the throat, and had a spiky tree limb dropped on me, so it looks like someone tried hanging me, and like I was attacked by a cougar lol but it was worth it, and OT got a good sweat up in this 90 degree heat. I can't wait till I'm able To trailer out to some good trails. Not sure how many miles, I still have to get an app or somethin, just thought i'd share
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Wow, the world was not on your side huh? I got attacked by a tree or two today too, I misjudged how big the branches were...lol! At least you got a nice long ride in  Get an app on your phone! They're free! I use endomondo.


----------



## ZombieHorseChick

Yeah Evil, Mother Nature wasn't in my favor today at all lol I had blood all over my arm and my neck( the vine rubbed it raw and peeled skin up) my parents freaked out when I walked in haha XD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy

Took Amber out to the barn for her weekly lesson, but her coach had to cancel last minute due to an emergency at home. We were already there and Doc was saddled up to go so to the arena we went. I'd say she went the better part of 10 laps with different patterns along the way. I set up 3 cones in the area where I have been fighting grass to get her to do a basic barrel pattern while trotting to help stomp it out.


----------



## tman33

Phantomhorse13, that is what I am taking about, nice write up. Roadyy, all I am say is there are or can be many other topics about everything, which is where this post was. Also, just saying, that when I get on a post I want it to be about the actual topic that is posted. No biggy, carry on. 

Oh, by the way we are planning on ridding Friday night and Sat. Hopefully we will get in 20-30 miles. I wish I could figure out how to post dang pics!


----------



## Celeste

tman33 said:


> Phantomhorse13, that is what I am taking about, nice write up. Roadyy, all I am say is there are or can be many other topics about everything, which is where this post was. Also, just saying, that when I get on a post I want it to be about the actual topic that is posted. No biggy, carry on.
> 
> Oh, by the way we are planning on ridding Friday night and Sat. Hopefully we will get in 20-30 miles. I wish I could figure out how to post dang pics!


I upload pictures to photobucket. Then I copy the IMG file and post it. 

If you want to start a miles only thread, people might think to post in it. You might have to remind us.


----------



## tman33

OK thanks I have not been to photobucket in a long time Thanks once again. Reread my last post, no big deal.


----------



## mammakatja

Check out Jay, our limousine horse. :lol: I have my niece over this week and she wanted to go on a trail ride so bad. I only have 2 reliable kids horses and neither of my daughters were going to give up their ride so I bought one of those buddy seats on the fly the other day. It worked out great!!! My niece isn't a super confident rider anyway, but my daughter who rode with her is so this turned into a really nice ride. We rode into our nearest down and stopped for lunch. My niece was blown away. I don't know how many miles we covered, but we were in the saddle from about 7am until about 11:30am. After that, it got too hot.


----------



## Roadyy

tman33 said:


> Phantomhorse13, that is what I am taking about, nice write up. Roadyy, all I am say is there are or can be many other topics about everything, which is where this post was. Also, just saying, that when I get on a post I want it to be about the actual topic that is posted. No biggy, carry on.
> 
> Oh, by the way we are planning on ridding Friday night and Sat. Hopefully we will get in 20-30 miles. I wish I could figure out how to post dang pics!


I understand what you are saying and believe in you. We all need someone to believe in us for something. I find when I want something and don't find exactly what I want then I work at creating it myself. That brings great satisfaction too.


----------



## tman33

Here we are on ride #15 about 175 miles for the year.


----------



## tman33

Here is a great pic of a great afternoon ride.


----------



## AnitaAnne

I am trying to catch up here...

Roadyy: I love the video of Amber!! So good to see her improving so quickly Maybe next time we visit your whole family will join in. Ashton is a doll! I can just imagine the fun he and Jesa can have. 

MommaKatja: Your family and your horses are beautiful! I have been drooling over your handsome paint for some time now :wink: That parade looked like a lot of fun and the trail ride afterward too! Your girls are blessed to have such wonderful opportunities. 

Phantom: wonderful ride and video! Congrats to you, your DH and of course George and Sultan! They are so handsome Everytime I see one of your videos, I want to ride! Very inspiring! I wonder if Chivas would have passed those runners so easily...we never see that sort of wildlife on the trails:wink:

Zombie: ouch! :shock: sure hope your next ride is blood-free LOL and Tonto is one very handsome horse!

Evil: Dexter looks fabulous! I love the zebra ears, the saddle and pad looks great, and your video was super! Dex was really moving well and you looked so professional. Good job!

I hope I didn't forget anyone...I am not just suffering saddle envy, but riding envy too! This has been a busy week at work, and then all Jennys checkups seem to be due right now, plus needing more sitters for Jenny. I am off this Sat & Sun, so hopefully can hit some trails!!


----------



## evilamc

mammakatja that is so cute them riding double! I bet your niece is going to tell ALL her friends back home about how awesome her aunt is.

Beautiful pics tman! I'm jealous of your views.

Aww Anita I hope you get some saddle time soon  Chivas needs to get back to work 

Realized one pic didn't show up in my last post, pic of part of the old jail









Actually got in a short ride today! An old friend from highschool is in town visiting from FL, shes met Dexter once before, so she came out to the barn with me. She said she wanted a work out...so she hiked beside us while I rode  Man was it HOT! About 90 with 65% humidity  Dexter was already sweaty just when I brought him in from the field so I almost didn't get on...but I figured we'd go into the woods and shade some so he'd cool off. Was a fun little ride, when we got back my friend was brave and got on! Only her second time ever on a horse, Dexter was a SAINT. I told her just be careful you don't kick his butt while you get on, so instead of kicking his butt she ended up falling on his neck lol! His head popped up and he got a bit nervous but I calmed him down and then he was fine  OH and we tried tailing today! Up the last big hill, my friend was sooo dead, I was like well, lets try tailing...I had her grab his tail first while we were stopped and pull on it some, he didn't care...I do that to him all the time...so up the hill we went and he helped her up it. Very proud of him today.

Went about 2.5 miles, forgot to turn on tracker  so 203.75 for the year. Is it winter yet? I'm so tired of summer.

One funny picture from work today though..I had time to FINALLY give my Raynor a little summer cut, he was so thrilled..









When I started cutting his face, he literally flopped over and acted like he was dying, my pup is sooo good for getting hair cuts.

I did finally finish him though


----------



## Atomicodyssey

Evil I love your silly looking dog (I mean that in the kindest way possible!) he's so adorable! My mama finished altering my pad today, but I had to work so didn't get to try it out. Hopefully tomorrow!


----------



## Roadyy

Amy, I know about the saddle envy. I have only had a very short ride in the arena with Amber last week and none this week. I too hope your next visit will be joined by the whole family on horse back. Would love for us to ride the trails at Ecofina as I know you and Jenny would LOVE them. Hope you are healing well and can get back in the saddle with Chivas soon.


tman33, great pics and I too am jealous of your mileage. I had started out June with good mileage then life got in the way. We are down to one vehicle at the moment and my wife took on a second part time job to help cover some of our expenses so I can't get to the barn for my evening rides til school starts back or another vehicle comes up.

Looking forward to seeing the pics from the upcoming rides.

Evil, I know it has been said, but doesn't it just well you up knowing the progress made since the decision to stay with Dexter? Very excited about following you two in the future. 
That dog looks like he is relaxed and comfy.lol


Atomic, glad the pad is done and can't wait to hear how it does.


----------



## ZombieHorseChick

Anita- I hope so as well, I've officially been labeled the "murder victim" by everyone I meet 0.0 the mark on my neck keeps bleeding and it looks horrible. Blegj. Looks like someone tried slitting my throat. And thanks, he's my purdy boy XD. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roux

Well I am at day 11 of my 14 days straight of 8:30am to 6:30pm classes... Almost there but I am wiped out!

No pictures...  but I trimmed Gus and Roux both this week after class. It was also my mom's birthday so I bought her a new flat halter that had a cute paisley pattern (in green of course) and matching lead rope for trailering. We are hoping to go on a trip in August so it will come in handy. We tried it on Tuesday and Gus was ADORABLE! I will try to get pics to show you! 

Still at Total = 408.91miles 

I have about 3 weeks off starting Monday and even though I am going to be working I am hoping to ride, ride, RIDE!!!


----------



## QOS

Loved all of the pictures!!!! 

Dawn - you go girl!! Love reading about your rides.

Oreo - love the saddle. It looks great!!! I need to seriously clean and condition mine.

Mammakatja - that sounds like a blast. Sounds like the food was pretty dang good!!!

Evilamc - that little dog is too dang cute! I got to hug up a little Lhasa Apso the other day - I was in heaven!

Tman33 - LOL this is just one big trail ride on this thread. Join on in and tell us all about your rides and your miles. This year I am up to 151.7 miles this year. I track my miles on my Garmin. 

I haven't been able to get out and ride in ages but it is a good thing. Biscuit's little fungus amongus on his back is just about gone. The hair has grown back except in one small area. I was able to get a prescription for a skin infection medication and have been putting it on his little spots. 

I did go out and work with Biscuit in the big arena lounging today. Since I haven't ridden or worked with him due to health/weather issues he was getting a little bit standoffish/walk offish!! Is that a word? 

Here he is paying attention MOST of the time but not all of the time









I did have a lady drive in from Louisiana and look at the trailer today. Hoping she buys it!!!


----------



## Roadyy

I finally got a ride in yesterday. DW picked me up at work then I dropped her off at Church for VBS before heading to the barn to deal with the horses. Once there, alone, I couldn't resist the urge so Little Man got saddled up and we rode around the pastures and in the arena for a half hour or so before taking him back to the barn. I then traded him for Trusty and rode another half hour or so just in the pasture doing alot of walk, stop and back quickly exercises before he got put up and they all got fed.

The newest chickens are almost the size of the original we call Momma.


----------



## liltuktuk

Yesterday I got a 7 mile ride in on the roads. The weather was beautiful, mid-70s, low humidity, and the sun was shining. I'm at 271 miles for the year!

I tried out my new Irideon riding tights. They're moisture wicking and have wonderfully huge pockets on each leg. They're surprisingly flattering too. I love them already.

Amira hasn't wanted to trot out like she used to, she'll break into a crazy slow canter instead. Her topline isn't up to snuff for how I'd like it so I'm wondering if her saddle isn't fitting quite like it used to. I'm going to try out my other saddle pad that has memory foam inserts in it to see if that helps. She might also just be a butt. She certainly trots out just fine when we're headed home. Or if we trailer somewhere and ride. Maybe she's just sick of our local roads? I have to get back out on the power line trail more. Unfortunately the bridge is out on the road to get there, so my only option is to cut through the woods...which is bug heaven right now. :evil:

I worked with Maverick when I got back. He's had a good 2 weeks (maybe 3 weeks? Time flies) off due to a stone bruise on his right front heel. He is now sound so yesterday we did some gently groundwork. Moved his hind both ways, fore both ways, sidepassed both ways, trotted on the lunge both ways, led by a rope wrapped around each front foot (I'm going to hobble break him eventually), flexed his head and neck to halter pressure in each direction, backed up nicely, and then I ran with him to the end of the driveway and back. He was such a good boy. I think the break actually did him good, more than just letting him heal.

I taped him yesterday too. Around 14 hands at the withers and 14.1 at the hip.


----------



## Zexious

^He is coming along so well! <3


----------



## Roux

We were let out of class an hour early so I manged to get in a quick ride but with the storms (humidity at 13% but it felt sooo muggy) and bugs (sooooo many mosquitoes) it ended up being REALLY short only 2.73 miles!

Regardless, it was a successful ride and Roux was a darling trail pony. I think sometimes it is good to take him on shorter rides at a w/t with no new challenges to keep him in a good attitude and to continue to cultivate his confidence. 

I added on an extra challenge for him though. I have to open two gates to get to the trails and normally I hop on and off. But today I made Roux sidepass to the gate and let me open them from the saddle. He was very patient with that and stood like a good 'ol ranch horse. There is hope for this crazy horse yet! Even though I only get to visit the ranch a few times a year its good to know we have a few useful skills!
*
Total = 411.64miles

*For some reason only one of my three pictures is showing up?***
*









*I did not know what kind of bird this was but it followed us for about 30 min. I looked it up when I got home and I think it is a "Red-Shouldered Hawk."










Here it is again sitting on the bridge:


----------



## grayshell38

Hi. I mostly just stalk the thread since I hadn't been riding much , but I have found a new riding buddy and have been doing training rides with her. I am hoping to do my first 25 in three weeks and go from there! 

Today we went to the Maah Daah Hey trail and rode about 19 miles. Her horse has been being conditioned way longer than mine, so he wasn't nearly as sweaty but they both did great.


----------



## Painted Horse

We rode 12 miles and 12 miles From China Meadows to Red Castle in the Uinta Wilderness of Northern Utah. I took two horses, One for me and one for my lunch/fishing gear and rain gear.

I had a friend come and she brought a friend. So there were 3 of us to enjoy the scenery

This is Red Castle a large rock mountain. It tops out at 12,414 foot elevation.


Stopped for lunch and a little fishing.


Enjoy a break by Lower Red Castle Lake


I had never met this lady before Saturday, But I was impressed with her can do attitude.


Corrals at the trail head where I spent the night before the ride. No A/C needed as the parking lot is at 9,000 foot.


----------



## phantomhorse13

This weekend I was at the Muckleratz CTR. I volunteered the first day and rode the second day. Never been to this ride before, but had heard great things about the trails. They did not disappoint!! Rode Possum, a friend's arab/standardbred mix as a babysitter for a green horse. We had a blast.




















































2014 mileage
...
07/19/14 sultan 99.11 miles 6.7 mph 769.92 total miles
07/27/14 possum 24.79 miles 5.7 mph *794.71 total miles*


----------



## Roadyy

Welcome to the thread grayshell and sounds like you are on your way to some great riding now that you found a friend to ride with. Hope to see many more posts from you in here.

PH, your updates never fail at bringing the envy and drool. Love the pics and she looks like a real go getter. It is great to see people in her situation adapt and over come. Thanks for sharing that with us.

Dawn, sounds like a great weekend at a really nice place. Great pics of the ride as always.



DW doesn't work evenings again until Thursday so if I am hoping to get evening rides in alot this week. I really need it in a bad way as much as the boys need out of the fence. lol


----------



## Atomicodyssey

Well... I'm moving Bandit again! I decided with all the health problems going on at the current barn it's just not worth it. The owner wants nothing to do with the place and there is zero management. They just got over a bout of strangles, my horse developed an allergy as soon as I moved him in (as have others) and this whole summer sore thing has boggled my mind. I've spoken to other people who want to leave too. The place has a lot of potential but the will is not there.

So I looked at a place today with grassy, very shady paddocks and the deal maker for me is Bandit has a small turn out attached to his stall so he never has to be confined and I can set up a round bale for him. Just what I wanted! It's a much smaller scale (with me 4 horses total) and the owner is super nice and lives there. All the other horses are in great health and I barely saw a fly while I was there. Hopefully this is THE place! Plus she has the most adorable, hysterical, sweetest goats ever!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS

Roux - that is fantastic!!! The bird is pretty cool too!!

Greyshell - welcome to our little trail ride! Loved the pictures!!

Painted Horse - gorgeous gorgeous pictures. Glad to see she isn't letting anything get in her way. I am inspired!! 

Dawn - sounds like y'all had a great ride. Still living vicariously through your rides!

Roadyy I am with you - I haven't rode in a month - that is a crying shame.

Atomicodyssey - sounds like you have found the perfect place.

Biscuit's fungus amoungus is healing nicely and he is behaving like a very sweet boy. I took my grandkids out to see them Saturday evening and Ava, 3, was totally enthralled with them.  So glad they are sweet, laid back horses. I worked with Biscuit today in the round pen - he is behaving well and coming to me when I go out to the pasture. So nice not to be frustrated with my horse!!

Here is pictures of my grandkids with the horses. Ava's expression is how I feel when I see my horses!! Hoping she loves them like I do.










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Roadyy

Beautiful pictures and grandkids you got there Denise.


I was able to break my riding drought yesterday. Amber and I took Little Man and Doc across the road and around the neighborhood over there for a 2.38 mile ride. About half way around the thunder started up and you could see lightning off in the distance. It sent a wonderful breeze to keep us nice and comfortable for the whole ride. Both of the horses spooked only about 3 times each and they were all no more than a stumble to the feel. Amber was ready to be back at the barn as soon as the thunder started as this was her first time off the trail and out of the farm. She calmed a bit when we met a family walking the dirt road and stopped to let them pet the boys.


Ok, on to the pics. lol

Here we are prepping for the ride.

















I called this one " Horsetel 6, we'll leave the light on fer ya"








He looks tired.


----------



## Roadyy

Forgot to add that my total is at *80.12* miles for the year now.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Had a chance to get Dream out this morning.. our weather is like a wonderful preview of fall so I couldn't resist sneaking in a ride before work. Sunday was her last day of doxy (lyme treatment), so I was nervous to see what I would have.

What I had was a silly, spooky, speed-demon mare who trotted up hills like nobody's business. Woohoo!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance:





















Unfortunately, I also found THIS right in the middle of the good climb in this section of trail:










It blocks a section of "trail" (actually the road to access the high voltage power lines) maybe 100 yards long.. so it's totally a spite deal - that man is a notorious jacka**. And unfortunately there is no way in hell he would give me permission to ride there.. he would be more likely to shoot at us. :evil:


2014 mileage
...
07/27/14 possum 24.79 miles 5.7 mph 794.71 total miles 
07/29/14 dream 9.25 miles 6.7 mph *803.96 total miles*


----------



## tman33

I have been off for six days and got to ride three out of the six! two short rides and one long ride. Pics to come.

PH, man I wish I could ride up there again. I rode in Montana, but that has been along time ago. Great pics and great times I am sure.


----------



## Roadyy

PH, very glad you were able to have a fun ride with Dream. It has been awhile since we read any stories on Dream. 

Tman, looking forward to more great pics. You and a few others have a knack for taking really good pics. I envy that skill.


It looks like I will be gaining another trail partner this weekend. Found out my oldest daughter and her family have decided to move here. I am heading up there this Saturday night to have her and her son(2 yr old) follow me back Sunday morning. Her hubby will stay there for the next month with a friend and save his pay while daughter works here and saves up so they can get their own place at first of September. I am very excited!!!!!!

DW and I are also considering a 4th riding partner to come stay with us for the month of August to help a friend out. It should work out even better with my oldest daughter here to help with looking after the family when she isn't working. We just need to work out the sleeping arrangements for everyone's comfort so no one feels awkward where they sleep. I always worry about that. These are things that make me feel good about my life and where I am in it.

I ask those here who pray to pray it works out so that we can provide the needs for all involved. I am so very excited about this and looking forward to a full table at meal time. I know I am crazy for wanting a full house. Just wish there were more boys involved.lmbo...That lacking does make me nervous...hahaha


May have to install some scratching posts for all the claws so they don't get stuck in me by accident.


----------



## QOS

Dawn, so glad that Dreams is doing well!!! Sounds like your neighbor takes his name very seriously. Isn't that special? What a jerk.

TM33 - glad you got out for rides...I am envious.

Roadyy - glad your daughter is moving closer. I miss my daughter so much. North Carolina is way to far away from this momma. 

Hoping to go riding this weekend. Biscuit's back looks great so hopefully he isn't full of beans when we ride Sunday. My cousin and I are both looking forward to riding! My wedding for NEXT Saturday seems to have cratered  that means I am going to go riding during the week with someone!!! Woo hooo!!


----------



## Roadyy

Our son is looking to move from Chicago to Berkeley,Ca. next year for more schooling to become a Prof of Theology. My wife spazs out every time it is brought up. lol


----------



## DocsPocoSanBar

My husband and I completed a 40km poker ride on Saturday. Beautiful trails and a great ride, both our boys where amazing!


----------



## evilamc

So the other night I had a post all written up with pics and everything....then my computer froze and I lost it all. I was so sad I haven't bothered to rewrite it! 

PH I'm glad Dreams feeling so much better! Hope you're able to have lots of good rides on her now.

Greyshell welcome to our little getaway on the forum  

Atomic I'm sorry the place wasn't working out  I haven't fully decided if I want to stay where I'm at either...but only other option would be moving back to the self care place I started at when I first bought Dexter. I don't mind self care one bit...I do mind the traffic making it take an hour to get there after work just to muck up poop and feed.

QQS your grandkids look soooo happy with the horses! I need to put my nephew on Dexter, I'm scared if I put him on once though anytime he sees me he'll beg to go back to the barn!

Roadyy I'm glad you finally got a little ride in  I hope all your new company/possible trail buddies works out. If I had a second horse it would be so much easier to have someone to ride with I think. I have so many friends that would LOVE to ride but only have one horse.

Sunday I had a really fun ride. I texted my aunt in the morning to see if she'd like to join me (walk with me with her dogs). She was a little nervous to hike along with the dogs at first, but once she saw how calm Dexter was she calmed down herself. We hiked over at the new equestrian center, I'm liking the trails there! I was going to trailer there...short 5 min trailer ride....but my trailer was blocked in!!!!!! So I decided to be brave and ride there. Now I've ridden there twice before..but with my BO, this time it was Dex and I all on our own. We had to cross a pretty busy 4 lane hwy, that wasn't bad though. Scariest part was just trying to hit the freaking button for the cross walk! I'm so short and hes so tall it was very hard to reach. Took a few minutes and quite a few circles lol.

Got there safe and sound and we had a nice hike, then made it home 





































Monday I just pampered Dexter, was just too tired to ride the neighborhood boring route an trailer was still blocked in to go to good trails. I did get on today after work though. Decided to go on a mission looking for trails. We set out and went down a different road we haven't been down before...lots of woods but it was just way too thick to ride through  Did find a cute horse farm though...if things start going south I may see if they do any boarding. We saw lots of deer today! I love watching them hop around.




























After our ride, I left him at trailer for a min to grab his dinner. Came back and his head was in his box of alfalfa cubes..was like weird did I accidentally leave that open? So closed it and he starts messing with it...so turned the camera on and caught him in the act lol!

Silly horse - YouTube

Sunday 7.67 miles
Today 2.09 miles
213.51 for the year


----------



## tman33

Here we are right at sunset. We were headed out on a night ride. It was a great ride. We have made 18 rides and mad it 222 miles. It has been a wonderful year spent with some great friends.


----------



## Roadyy

evilamc, trust me when I say it is not easier to have friends ride if you have an extra horse. I have two extra horses and tell all the friends when I'm going to barn and they all have something else planned at that time. Their schedule never matches mine to ride and that is with a weeks notice. Part of it is fear, I'm sure, but most of it is riding a horse is a novelty to them and not a desire. Even the guy that worked with me who had horses back in Douglas,Ga. only rode out with me twice after constantly talking about missing riding. He gets plenty of riding now because he quit here and went back home. lol


----------



## Celeste

Having two horses to ride just means that you have twice the expense and responsibility. Your friends will make no offer to help pay for your trouble. I would suggest that you try to find someone that already has a horse that you can get together with.


----------



## evilamc

Very true Celeste! I'm not getting another horse till I move  not paying board for 2 horses hats for sure! I'll have to get another though to keep dexter company hehehe. I know a few people around with horses but we can never stick to plans to ride together! I'm boring too and mostly like to walk/relax while some of them like to canter the entire time. I think I've finally narrowed it down to 2 cities to look into moving to! Even found a few properties to look at. My parents think I should buy the land now and just pay it off when I sell my condo so we can start clearing it and stuff. Not sure what we'll do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tman33

Celeste, no truer words ever spoken. That is just the way people are. I am lucky, in that, I have a few friends that love to ride and they make it almost every time I plan a ride.


----------



## gunslinger

We road 34 weekends last year. Usually it's me, DW, and a gal pal. 

We'd often like to have a few others ride with us, but every time we try to arrange a ride it seems to become problematic.

This person can't go Saturday but they can go sunday. This one can't meet at 9 but they can be there at 11......co-coordinating becomes a full time job.....and it's danged near impossible to satisfy everyone....


----------



## tman33

What I have learned to do is text everyone. I tell them what time we are leaving the barn. If they are there they get to go or leave with us. If not they don't get to go or they can catch up. My patience has went way down over they years waiting on folks. Most get there early now!


----------



## tman33

Folks that show up late seem to think their time is more valuable than my time. I beg to differ! Get there, get ready like everyone else and all is good. Don't show up and have to catch ur horse or saddle it 10 mins before time to leave. That gets my feathers ruffled, quick!


----------



## gunslinger

tman33 said:


> Folks that show up late seem to think their time is more valuable than my time. I beg to differ! Get there, get ready like everyone else and all is good. Don't show up and have to catch ur horse or saddle it 10 mins before time to leave. That gets my feathers ruffled, quick!


That's kind of funny...because DW and I are the slowest people at tacking up and getting ready to ride.....it's danged embarrassing....we can be there 30 minutes before anyone else and somehow always manage to be the last people in the saddle.....

I think part of the reason is most peoples horses are shoe'd....and we have to clean hoofs and put on boots.....still, every once in awhile I'd like to be the one waiting on everyone else....


----------



## Atomicodyssey

Funny! I'm usually one of the first people ready if we all start at the same time. I don't know what some of em are doing but it shouldn't take an hour to tack up! 

So I moved Bandit today uneventfully (thank Jesus) and really like the new barn. It's so quaint and charming. Yesterday Mr. B was a real A so I was a little worried he'd give me problems today but he didn't, whew! He settles in so nicely at new places, it's like everywhere is his home lol. He looked around a little bit but acted like nothing was amiss while I untacked and hosed him down. He didn't take any time at all to start mowin the grass!


----------



## evilamc

gunslinger said:


> That's kind of funny...because DW and I are the slowest people at tacking up and getting ready to ride.....it's danged embarrassing....we can be there 30 minutes before anyone else and somehow always manage to be the last people in the saddle.....
> 
> I think part of the reason is most peoples horses are shoe'd....and we have to clean hoofs and put on boots.....still, every once in awhile I'd like to be the one waiting on everyone else....


Aw at least you guys are getting there early but just taking your time. I would sometimes be a few minutes late to ride with lady at my old barn...would rush to groom tack and boot up...and then I'd be on and ready to go like 10 minutes before her  At my new barn is just my BO and I. She never really rides and when she does she wants to canter whole time...so I don't really enjoy riding with her  I actually had a lot of fun with my aunt last weekend walking her dogs with me while riding...wish she'd suck it up and buy a horse. I've tried the texting thing of when I'm heading out and they say oh ya I'll be there! Then I end up going out alone lol! I guess I should be thankful Dexter never gets tired of me talking to him since we always are alone.


----------



## ZombieHorseChick

Finally got an app for tracking miles, I got in 2.6 miles this morning, but I forgot to turn it on till half way through the ride lol so I did get more then I thought.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## evilamc

Ohhhh Atomic that looks nice! Glad he was much better behaved today  Maybe yesterday was just because the month off, not because of the saddle  You're lucky he settles in so nicely. Dexter always acts all calm at first, then the second I'm out of site like unloading stuff he starts pacing really bad  He usually calms down in a few days though. Its like he thinks I'm abandoning him or something.


----------



## liltuktuk

Yesterday I took Amira out on my standard 4 mile road loop to try out using my other saddle pad with the memory foam inserts. The inserts fill in the area behind her shoulders that aren't as muscular as I'd like. 

We left the barn and whoo-whee the old Amira was back! :lol: She was a trotting machine and I could feel how much easier her shoulders were swinging. With my other pad she didn't feel like she was extending, and she'd break into the canter over trotting faster (which is so not her).

Thank goodness I kept this pad from when I leased before. It's a $100 pad and my bank account is glad I didn't have to buy another.

Needless to say I'm happy that I figured out what was wrong and was able to remedy it. She was much more forward and willing. I hate that she was having pain from her saddle for a while as I figured this out, but now we can go back to enjoying our rides together pain free (well at least her...I still I have my own aches and pains to deal with). And she spooked less which was nice (though that could have been a coincidence...).

Here she is after our ride showing of her Easyboot Gloves.


----------



## Atomicodyssey

Well... I don't usually but after yesterday I lunged him before riding today. Glad I did because he did some good hop skippies and a few bucks! I also found out how I had my saddle set up yesterday was NOT giving proper spine clearance, today I put the panels on and it was a different story! That being said the weather combined with the horrendous bugs makes for a bad time riding. So hot even in the am and poor guy was tossing his head constantly once we were in the woods. I just love new place, it's so low key with nice grass and have I mentioned I want a goat now? Seriously they are so friendly they're like dogs. Plus her actual dogs are SO sweet, they are two older ladies one catahoula mix and a boxer. So excited and just total loves. Plus I am allowed to bring my own dog out there, haven't yet but she will love it so much!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste

I rode last weekend twice but I didn't post about it. My horse was so obnoxious that I was too upset to post. Oreo's Girl rode with me on one of the rides. She suggested (very politely) that my horse had lost respect for me. 

Today, I took her into the arena on a lunge line to do some basic ground work. She has apparently been slowly trying to gain on me in the social dominance hierarchy. We had a nice little discussion about it and she agreed that she would let me back in charge of things. I am just going to do ground work and then ride in the arena for a couple of weeks until I can reinforce things we worked on. 

Most horses that I have had in the past didn't really have to have repeated training sessions once I got them up and riding trails. She is a really spirited horse and I think she just takes more work.

Last weekend:

Ride 1: 4.3 miles
Ride 2: 6.6 miles

Total: 173.21 miles this year (which it seems would be enough for the Psycho Princess to become sane...............)


----------



## ZombieHorseChick

Atomicodyssey said:


> Well... I don't usually but after yesterday I lunged him before riding today. Glad I did because he did some good hop skippies and a few bucks! I also found out how I had my saddle set up yesterday was NOT giving proper spine clearance, today I put the panels on and it was a different story! That being said the weather combined with the horrendous bugs makes for a bad time riding. So hot even in the am and poor guy was tossing his head constantly once we were in the woods. I just love new place, it's so low key with nice grass and have I mentioned I want a goat now? Seriously they are so friendly they're like dogs. Plus her actual dogs are SO sweet, they are two older ladies one catahoula mix and a boxer. So excited and just total loves. Plus I am allowed to bring my own dog out there, haven't yet but she will love it so much!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Hope the bugs dial down some for you, and goats are like huge dogs, I love them so much hahah, I have a Nubian and two Nigerian dwarfs, they're such big babies lol


Any who, I went on my usual ride rout this morning, turns out it's a 6.2 mile rout, and I also know now that my woods trail is 1.7 miles. For a total of today is 7.9 miles


I added up my previous rides ( not including field rides of course) for a total of 74.2 miles this year, not bad for only riding from June till now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS

LOL I am always the last one tacked up generally. But, in my defense, since I had my back issue and I wobble, it takes me longer. Plus, Biscuit wears hoof boots...gotta put those on....then I have to set my Garmin to track miles, put my Roam camera on my helmet....blah blah blah...I try to get there early so I can groom Biscuit as I load him right out of the pasture and go.

Great pics everyone....


----------



## Roadyy

I got a short ride in last night while DD was getting her riding lesson, but forgot my phone, watch and GPS. It wasn't much more than a mile so I am not counting it. Although taking Little Man out on that neighborhood road alone was so much a fight that it felt like 5 miles.

I will be doing some ground work with him in the round pen and arena as Celeste is doing. Hopefully I can have him ready for a possible CTC ride on September 6-7th at the Florida Caverns I went to with my family at the beginning of the month. I'm waiting to see if I can go as a Safety Rider again to enjoy the trails without the costs. lol I know I'm a cheapskate.


----------



## Spotted Image

So I got another way over due right in today at 6.5 miles. A cousin haul over and rode with us. Nothing bother her horse, but I was riding my dad's gelding and her needed many listen to me sessions. At one point I took her in to the creek about 3 feet deep and made him start turning circles, he listen after that. Both horses did good but no photos. My horse is getting shoes back on so hopefully I can start riding her again. So far I have like 70 some miles in for the year.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Got Dream out today, before the storms could roll in. Humidity was horrible, but there was a skim of clouds that kept it tolerable (the few times the sun peeked out, it was like being broiled). Went over to ride with my SIL, who showed me another nice loop of new-to-me trail. 

BIL is in the middle of bean picking, so we got to mosey past one of the pickers just after it had unloaded:
























































2014 mileage
...
07/29/14 dream 9.25 miles 6.7 mph 803.96 total miles
08/01/14 dream 13.48 miles 4.1 mph *817.44 total miles*


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

I found a house! Hurray! Its only 2 miles from my work, its 40 acres with 17 in pasture, 4 bedroom 2 bath, small barn. It even has a little round pen! 

















































I have been riding as much as I can, but it is still not as much as I would like! Here we are at the river on Sunday...









The beautiful Millie. She is so grown up now.


----------



## 6gun Kid

My life has been insane for the last month or so, my parents 50th wedding anniversary, my job here winding up, moving all of my crap back to Midlothian, settling back into a normal life instead of work, work, work, during the week and the occasional home visit with the wife and step daughter. I am gonna ride this weekend if it kills me! I wont get home for a visit for at least a week, so I am gonna find my peace with fat pony (who ain't so fat anymore!).


----------



## Roadyy

SI, sounds like the ride finished really good after the bath in the creek. Glad you were able to get a good ride in.

Dawn, beautiful pictures and terrain. Is that power line part of the normal trail and the other pic of the rocky trail the new loop? That power line looks familiar from the trail pics of you riding before. It is always nice to find a new trail isn't it?


Foxtail, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!:happydance::clap::clap:

I am so envious of that property!! And 2 miles from work too.. I think I hate you now..lol



6Gun, I hope you get some relaxation from all the work and can enjoy a good ride and plenty of family time.


----------



## ZombieHorseChick

Got in about 6.2 miles on Tonto this morning, after a long work out in the field, my sister's visiting from Arkansas, and took him for a spin yesterday, and apparently his previous owner never worked him harder then a very short canter, or she lied to me, he went all bronc and tried riding up my butt while I was on OT. After that little show he got a real hard work out, he did much better this morning after a bunch of ground work, then we worked a lot on listening, he did really good for me, a little stubborn but he did good, I was happy with it, so we went out on the trails for a relaxing walk after all that cantering and galloping and fighting. 

Total of 80.4 miles since June.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phantomhorse13

Roadyy said:


> Dawn, beautiful pictures and terrain. Is that power line part of the normal trail and the other pic of the rocky trail the new loop? That power line looks familiar from the trail pics of you riding before.


The power line in the pictures is a different place than the other power line pics you are used to seeing from me.. while it's all the same line (thus it looking pretty similar), I now have trail under/around 3 different sections (two of the sections being about 10 miles apart as the crow flies). If only I could just ride along the whole line, but it goes across several uncrossable creeks and up at least one almost vertical climb.. and now a chunk of it is blocked by those new boundary markers. :evil: 


Foxtail, the new place is fantastic!!!

Hope everyone is able to get out and enjoy their ponies this weekend. Today I had to go help my sister move (a 3 hour drive one way) and tomorrow we have a list of stuff to get done around the place, so not sure I will be getting any saddle time.


----------



## BlooBabe

Man, house hunting is the worst thing in the world. I don't settle for anything less than I want so I can't seem to find the perfect fit. I just don't like the condescending realtors who assume because I'm a girl and in my early 20's I don't know what I'm looking for or what words mean. I bought my current house on my own 6 years ago so it's not like I'm clueless.
Anyways, in horsey news, Agoutie ended up slipping her bridle mid ride the other day and as much as I'd like to say I was calm and collected I majorly overreacted and practically jumped over her head to grab her. That startled her more than anything and I ended up walking back to the barn, which thankfully is where she went, holding her tossed bridle and fly bonnet. She stumbled and the momentum of her head shifted the bonnet and everything went down from there. She was a little nervous to let me back in the saddle when I got back but once she realized I wasn't going to psychotically fly over her head every time I stopped her things were fine. Needless to say that the fly bonnet will be staying home from now on. It was probably a freak accident but I'm not going to risk it for Agoutie's sake. We also got in a 30 mile ride last weekend with a few friends. It wasn't meant to be that long but we were riding in a new riding/camping area and ended up getting lost even though I was tracking the ride on my gps. Though I suppose it would help to know how to read the dang map instead of just using the speed and miles screen. So I think I'm at 37 miles for the year!


----------



## jamesqf

BlooBabe said:


> I just don't like the condescending realtors who assume because I'm a girl and in my early 20's I don't know what I'm looking for or what words mean.


I'm not (and never was) a girl in my early 20s, and I still got the same attitude.


----------



## Eole

Can I join the party?  I just read the last 10 pages and it's inspiring to see where everyone rides and you seem like a friendly bunch.

Trail riding is my passion. I'd even say, my obsession. I'm involved in endurance, as a long-time volunteer and LD rider. When I'm not riding, I'm exploring-clearing new trails on foot, or mountain bike. I'm in a cold and very snowy region, so my riding season is short. I'm from Quebec, the French part of Canada, and have lived with our 4 horses for 13 years. They all came to us as colt-yearlings.

My main partner in adventure is Alizé (prononced Aleezay, a northern wind). 14yo sweet bay arabian. A forgiving soul, we take care of each other.

My other partner is Eole (pronounced Ay-ol, mythology King of Winds). 12yo grey arabian with little milage, an evergreen gelding with a spunky personality. He's fun, but a handful.

How far in 2014: My Garmin watch says 130km (80miles) but I didn't record all the rides. Probably twice as much.
Here are my two riding partners:


----------



## Roux

Hello everyone!!! Feels like forever since I have posted but it hasn't actually been that long!
*** *** *** *** *** ***

gunslinger - I used to work as a "wrangler" at a trail riding outfit and sometimes I would have to tack up 10 horses (or more up to 20) in 30 minutes. Now I am a lightning fast tacker!

Atomic- I am glad bandit made the move easily and it was uneventful. Those goats are so cute but I hate to think what Roux would do if he had to live with them!

liltuktuk - I love the purple easyboots, I haven't seen those before! 

Phantom - what is that green "ribbon" on Dream's neck?

Foxtail - I am so glad you found a house... and 40 acres sounds lovely! Ift feels so nice to have things fall in to place. What a beautiful part of the country you live in. 

Eole - Welcome, you have such beautiful horses and I love their names! One of my best horse friends was named Nathalie spelled with a "h" too! She moved back to Sweden, where she is from, a few years back but I still miss riding with here. Even though she was from Europe she was one of the truest cowgirls I have ever met! 

QQS - Your granddaughter is adorable. The photos of her and Biscuit should be paintings they are so lovely! 

*** *** *** *** 

Well my miles have been pathetic! My plan to ride Ride RIDE has been postponed by rain Rain RAIN! School ended Sunday but I started work right away and we have had lightning storms every day this week! On top of that there has been some very serious flooding and worse flash floods so I have been cautious of going out in the poor weather. 

Here is a photo of the flooding (not my photo and yes that is a car):










On Friday it was looking stormy so I decided not to ride but since Gus was so covered in mud you thought he was solid brown I decided to see how i would be to give him a bath. I have given horses baths before but just not these horses.

First Gus didn't want to go in the wash rack but then he seemed ok. He was a little wiggly throughout the process. Boy he is a stunner when all clean and shiny and he smelled good too! So he was all done, sparkling white and tail silky smooth I lead him out of the wash rack to the barn aisle and that dang horse jumped! I mean from a complete standstill to full on grand prix! Of course he slipped because the concrete was wet from the water... when he was mid-flight I thought, this horse has a broken leg for sure. But he some how didn't fall and didn't land on me (which I was grateful for). He didn't put weight on his foot for a moment and then was tender. I gave him 30 min to relax and saw no swelling and he was putting weight on his foot. I hand walked him and he looked fine - I let him loose in the arena and he trotted away. So I figured he was ok even though I worried about him all night!

Have any of the rest of you had a horse go full Pegasus after a bath?

In other news, I found a small duplex apartment to rent. I am not sure if it will work yet but I am really hoping it will. I will be 2 min from the horses, 20 min from school and 15 to work - that's compared to 1hr and 30 min I a am away now. Commuting has really started to wear on me. The only bad part is DH will be that same 1 hr and 15 min away during the week but will stay with me on his time off. I have been commuting 15hrs a week for 4 years so I think its fair to trade now. Hopefully in a year or less we can find work in the same town and live there too! 

Imagine how many miles I could get if I was 2 min away from the ponies - I might be able to compete with Phantom (OK probably not, but a girl can dream)!!

*** *** *** ***

Today my mom (who is doing much better from her fall) and I rode *8.55 miles.*
Did I mention that we have been getting a TON of rain. Part of the trail was flooded!!! I would say that the river is a good 100 yards from this spot! I also estimate the water is a good 1 foot deep here.










*Total Miles : 417.46

*And to finish off a picture of Angus and my Mom "trailblazing!"


----------



## tman33

Roux, how did you like the wrangler job? I have always thought that would be or would have been an enjoyable job.


----------



## 6gun Kid

tman33 said:


> Roux, how did you like the wrangler job? I have always thought that would be or would have been an enjoyable job.


I did it for years, I loved it, made me a lightning fast tacker upper too!


----------



## Roadyy

Dawn, thanks for explaining the power line pics. I ride the power lines behind the farm and it is the same way.I ride the trail from the farm back almost a mile to reach the lines then follow it to the left as there is a ravine at the third frame that I can't cross. To the left I have to take side trails that lead around large water holes to the paved road then cross under the power line to hit the trail across the road that leads back through the woods to the power line trail. lol 

I will have to ride along the busy road side for a couple two or three miles to get to the access trail that leads down to the lines past the ravine. Once cooler weather starts coming in then I'll venture down there.


----------



## Painted Horse

This mare had a foal the 5th of May, So she has been on maternity leave and not getting any exercise. It's time to start getting her legg'd up and the colt also needs to start learning about crossing streams, logs and avoiding badger holes. So I took both of them on a little 9 mile ride on Saturday.



A friend of mine brought her yearling appy along also.


http://www.ramblr.com/web/mymap#


----------



## liltuktuk

Roux - they're purple because of the power straps. The actual boot is the normal black. Now if they had ones that were all purple.....yep I'd buy a new set even though mine are practically brand new...:lol::wink:


----------



## tman33

6gubkid, Where were u a wrangler at? How was the pay? I know two younger guys that are wanting to do it.

Thanks


----------



## Roadyy

Eole said:


> Can I join the party?  I just read the last 10 pages and it's inspiring to see where everyone rides and you seem like a friendly bunch.
> 
> Trail riding is my passion. I'd even say, my obsession. I'm involved in endurance, as a long-time volunteer and LD rider. When I'm not riding, I'm exploring-clearing new trails on foot, or mountain bike. I'm in a cold and very snowy region, so my riding season is short. I'm from Quebec, the French part of Canada, and have lived with our 4 horses for 13 years. They all came to us as colt-yearlings.
> 
> My main partner in adventure is Alizé (prononced Aleezay, a northern wind). 14yo sweet bay arabian. A forgiving soul, we take care of each other.
> 
> My other partner is Eole (pronounced Ay-ol, mythology King of Winds). 12yo grey arabian with little milage, an evergreen gelding with a spunky personality. He's fun, but a handful.
> 
> How far in 2014: My Garmin watch says 130km (80miles) but I didn't record all the rides. Probably twice as much.
> Here are my two riding partners:




Welcome to the thread, Eole. I am glad to see some from the other thread come over. You will enjoy this one just as much as the other one. These are some really great people to share ride stories with.


PH, great pics and bet that filly and your colt enjoyed the exercise.


----------



## liltuktuk

Painted Horse - Looks like beautiful riding country. I'm jealous that you're able to ride with the youngin's loose. I would love to be able to let my yearling come along without having to pony him directly, but I ride too close to roads and other peoples houses/property to feel comfortable doing that.


----------



## gunslinger

Thanks guys....the DW is 5'3" and a hundred pounds soaking wet......she's got arthritis so I try to do most of the heavy lifting for her......its hard for her to tack up when her fingers hurt and don't want to work......

Honestly, I think our long days in the saddle are drifting away and I suspect we might be riding easier, and shorter, trails in the future.....

I myself, and the other gal friend that rides with us loves to ride all day and like a few challenges on the trail along the way.....

It's been a great trip the past several years....and I'd love for it to go on forever......but all good things must end.....

What does a fellow do when she can't go and he still wants to?


----------



## paintmered

I met a new friend named River


----------



## QOS

Spotted Image - I bet that made your horse decide to behave after cirles in the water!

Dawn...didn't realize y'all had a workin' farm going on! How cool is that? I should have been a farm girl!!

Foxtail - what a lovely place and such a short commute!! Whooo hooo!!

6gunkid - you have been a busy guy and hopefully it will settle down so you can ride. Riding just makes me feel better.

Zombiechick - you are rackin' up some miles! In my dreams!

Bloobabe - your story is too funny - glad you weren't hurt - that could have caused a wreck for sure!

Nathalie - glad you joined in! Gorgeous pictures and love your horses names. 

Roux - thanks for the sweet compliment about my little Ava. Trying to turn her into a horse crazy girl. Glad you are getting out of the commute business! That can really wear one down. I can understand about the sick of rain/flooding. We have had tons of that. 

Painted Horse - as always - gorgeous pictures!!

Gunslinger - I bought hubby a horse and I am the one maintaining said horse (Sarge). Barry rarely rides with me anymore. Maybe once every couple of months so if I waited on him to ride I wouldn't go very often. I ride with friends. I wish he would ride with me more often but his health issues have really got in the way. :-(

Oddly enough he took Sarge out Saturday up to the property we are hoping to move to and sunk poor ol Sarge in a soft spot. They were both a muddy mess. Barry said it looks like any other little area with water/mud and two steps in his was up to his gut. He bailed off so that Sarge could get out!

Sarge placed a call to his "real owner"...me and said "hey, I like rough riding but jeez...I am a little out of shape for that baloney!"











Biscuit and I rode out at Tyrrell with 2 of my regular riding buddies Bev and James. We got through the woods with tons of spiders (omg I am good at Spider Polo) and out onto the bayou. The grass/weeds were hip high on us in places. Gaaa...that is bad...can't see if alligators are up on the banks but we fortunately didn't see any. Biscuit kept tripping :-( We did see one big ol' hog in the back but that was it.

On the way back Biscuit lost a hoof boot and James went back and found it. I guess that is why he was tripping...the velcro was coming loose. I will 
have to order new gators for my Easy Boot Gloves! 

Biscuit was nervous and jumpy before the ride...spooking up when Bev and James reached out near him :shock: we need an eye rolling little emo thingy. When I was swatting spiders all over near his head he didn't flinch a bit. Sigh...sometimes he is a pill. 

I have 160 miles for the year. Didn't ride for a whole month so now back in the saddle. Going riding up at Ebenezer for a day ride Wednesday so I am looking forward to that!


----------



## Zexious

So jealous of all these lovely trail rides ;-;


----------



## jamesqf

gunslinger said:


> What does a fellow do when she can't go and he still wants to?


Don't know what you do when it's a case of you both wanting to go but one can't manage it, but I don't think my riding partner's husband has been on a horse in the ~15 years I've known them. (In fact, that's mainly why they suckered me into getting a horse, because he was getting nervous about her riding alone.) He does his golf, quad riding, & TV sports watching while we're out with the horses, then they go do other stuff together. From what I've seen, I'd have to say they enjoy having had a little break from each other.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Roux said:


> Phantom - what is that green "ribbon" on Dream's neck?


That is a citronella fly collar. Our amazing growing season has also grown some amazing bugs.. the deer flies and green heads are enough to carry you away in the woods. They don't seem to notice the fly spray, but do somewhat avoid the collar. I have been tempted to go out with one around my neck as well!

Glad you checked in, as I have been seeing all the scary flooding/mudslide stories on the news and was hoping it wasn't in your area.




QOS said:


> Dawn...didn't realize y'all had a workin' farm going on! How cool is that? I should have been a farm girl!!


My BIL is the one with the working farm.. DH and I only do our own hay, which is more than enough work! But the BIL's farm is literally all around our property (almost all the pics of my riding near crops comes from riding on his farm), so I have been learning lots about farming. He currently grows corn, soybeans, wax beans, green beans, wheat, and a couple types of hay. He used to grow potatoes but hasn't for the past few years, but will start doing that again next year. I am super curious after hearing so many stories about it.




gunslinger said:


> What does a fellow do when she can't go and he still wants to?


I think you ride short rides with her when she is feeling up to it.. and ride long rides on your own/with friends when she can't. My BIL is in basically the opposite situation and he doesn't mind his wife riding out with me or other friends. While I am sure your wife is sorry she can't go along too, I bet she wants you to continue to enjoy it for as long as you can.


----------



## Eole

Thanks for the welcoming words.
QOS, I wondered what was the problem riding in high grass until I saw the word: alligator :shock:. Only danger lurking in our tall grass are groundhog holes.

Painted Horse: gorgeous riding pictures, wow!

PH13, where do you get those citronnella collars and do they work? (lets say, work better than Ultrashield or Wipe?) Someone recently mentioned Centaura from Farnam that works well. I'd try just about anything against deer-flies. It's a really bad year.

I found an access to endless wild forest trails last week. Rough rocky single track; I explored miles in my 4X4 truck. I spotted side-trails that might be links between main tracks. Now going over Google Satellite maps to plan doable loops. Fun to come!


----------



## QOS

Eole - a few years ago Kellie (my main riding buddy cousin) and I were coming back towards the woods on the side of Willow Bayou in grass/weeds as tall as we were in the saddle. 
:lol:
I heard a little funny noise that sounds like a little motor - but we are out where there is no motors! All of a sudden Kellie yells at me to GO FASTER - IT'S GROWLING!!!

We still aren't sure if it was a hog or an alligator - I think more a hog as usually the alligators come right up on the edge of the banks of the bayou - I have never seen on up on the top of the levee area and I dang well don't want to!! 

We see lots of alligators out there - some that make the Swamp People's alligators look tiny :lol:

Dawn - that is so cool!! Yep...should have been a rancher or farmer's wife!!! We are hoping to move up 50 miles from here onto land Barry's dad left Barry and his sisters. We will have to buy it from the sisters...it is a little more than 11 acres...I will have a mini ranch!


----------



## 6gun Kid

tman33 said:


> 6gubkid, Where were u a wrangler at? How was the pay? I know two younger guys that are wanting to do it.
> 
> Thanks


Several places, from dude ranches, private hack stables, and for the YMCA. Pay varied, depending on where and what you were doing. At the Y camp it was 100 bucks a weekend and meals. at the private hack stable I wanna say it was 7 bucks or so an hr. (that was over 20 years ago), the dude ranches was 750 a month room and board, and dude wrangling was only 1 of our responsibilities


----------



## tman33

Good deal 6Gun Kid, I have been telling them if they want to do it they had better do it while they are young and still can, before life gets in the way.


----------



## gunslinger

jamesqf said:


> Don't know what you do when it's a case of you both wanting to go but one can't manage it, but I don't think my riding partner's husband has been on a horse in the ~15 years I've known them. (In fact, that's mainly why they suckered me into getting a horse, because he was getting nervous about her riding alone.) He does his golf, quad riding, & TV sports watching while we're out with the horses, then they go do other stuff together. From what I've seen, I'd have to say they enjoy having had a little break from each other.


Yea, I've road with DW's girlfriend a couple of times, just the two of us and it's worked out so far.......

I much prefer DW to go but the moss don't grow on a rolling stone......


----------



## phantomhorse13

Eole said:


> PH13, where do you get those citronnella collars and do they work? (lets say, work better than Ultrashield or Wipe?) Someone recently mentioned Centaura from Farnam that works well. I'd try just about anything against deer-flies. It's a really bad year.


I get them at the local feed store, though have bought them from schneider online in the past too.

They work fairly well when they are first opened. While they are meant to be on the horses 24/7, I found that dries them out really quickly and they only last a few days (assuming the horses don't remove them - no velcro around is keeping things from being toys for the geldings :wink. 

Now I only use them for riding and I take it off and put it in a big zip-lock bag between rides to keep it from drying out. I use them along with Ultrashield (which I think is working best so far, followed by Endure). Also use fake-vicks vapor rub dotted around the horse to keep the bomber flies away. It leaves a sticky mess where it was applied, but it really does keep the flies off.

Between all the crap I have on the horse (sometimes will go out with a fly bonnet or fly mask), my brightly colored tack, and my ugly-as-hell baby blue half chaps (which were on clearance for $3), I make quite the sight going down the trail! :lol:


----------



## QOS

LOL You are colorful Dawn!!!


----------



## Roux

tman33 - I loved the horse part, riding tacking up etc. I was also the manager for about 50 head of horses at that time. I worked from about 5 am to 10 pm often with no time for lunch and dinner. The pay was terrible but they did let me bring my dog and I was able to rent a room at no cost. It has its ups and downs but you do work your butt off. I would have done it for way longer but my boss was terrible, like abusive terrible. Overall though it was a great experience but you can't be afraid to work. Also if you have never been in the saddle all day your not going to like it - LOL (and 30 min in an arena every day doesn't count!)

PaintedHorses - Love your photos!!

QQS - The ground here is so soft in places I am afraid I am going to have to do like Sarge!

Phantom - That is a great idea to keep the bugs off! I bought a new topical fly treatment for Gus and I haven't seen a fly or mosquito on him since. Let me know if you want the name of it.

*** *** *** *** *** *** *** ***

Speaking of getting our SOs to ride! Guess who FINALLY rode with me yesterday?!?! First time on a horse in 10 months for him... actually hasn't been on horse back since our wedding!

We had a blast - DH likes to really ride when he rides to we were loping and jumping all over the place. 

DH has never been on the trail with Roux had Roux one pretty minor spook (for Roux) and DH was shocked. Shocked because of how dang fast and aggressive his spooks are. DH labeled it as the S*** and Git! LOL

We did a total of 7.34 miles!*
Total Miles : 424.85

*Hmmm... I don't think my photos are showing again... there should be 6 total...


DH on Gus:
*


















*Roux and I:
*



































*


----------



## Zexious

^Love the pics! Tell me, was Hubby into horses before you met him? Or did you manage to convert him? ;D


----------



## Roadyy

I can't see 3,4 and 5, but the others show up.


Great story and glad it wasn't a dump spook.


----------



## jamesqf

Same here: I only see 3, two ears and horse in front, and the B&W of you on Roux.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Got Dream out today! Weather looked iffy as we left the barn, but the clouds broke up and the sun came out, leaving the perfect day for riding.

I had intended to go over and do the loop my SIL showed me the other day and then the loop I knew from before, which would have been a total of about 15 miles. Unfortunately, I apparently didn't pay enough attention to a couple turns and would up not quite sure where I was a couple times. Didn't have to resort to the map function of my garmin, just let Dream pick at turns and pretty soon I was back on trail I recognized.

Wound up doing just over 20 miles. Dream felt great and was still wanting to move out faster than I wanted her to at the end. See if she is so enthusiastic when I pull her out to ride with my SIL tomorrow. :lol:

a view of part of my DH's family farm, which my BIL now runs (roaddy, note the power lines.. in the distance is one of the super steep climbs that I can't ride up:




























2014 mileage
...
08/01/14 dream 13.48 miles 4.1 mph 817.44 total miles
08/06/14 dream 20.10 miles 7.0 mph *837.54 total miles*


----------



## Roux

Zexious - We actually went horse back riding on our "first date". I was throwing hay over the fence to the horses and he was driving by and stopped. He gave me his phone # but I didn't call or text him. A week later he was back. I asked if he rode horses and he said sure (a bit of an exaggeration) so I tacked up two horses and off we went! When he was still trying to impress me he would ride with me fairly often but now not as often. Around here all the farm/ ranch kids grow up riding in some way or another so he knew enough about riding to get by and he can rope a little. He can take or leave horses but mostly just indulges me. 

I am going to re-try two of the other photos:

This is me and the Roux on the trail-











And here is us practicing for a new sport we would like to call "western eventing" j/k -


----------



## Roadyy

Dawn, I can't see the last one, but know that I am dehydrating from drooling just from the first one alone. I wanted to like it several times.lol

Roux, I see the first one, but not the last one. Still great pics. 
Are they both saved in the same location on your pc? I can't imagine you saving one to PB and another to a different site, but I know my work connection will block some. BTW, sounds like he was very much in awe of you at the beginning and has since decided he doesn't need to impress you anymore. lol Hmm maybe he needs a reason to get back to impressing again.lol


----------



## Celeste

Facebook hosted pictures don't show up on this forum a lot of times. The two programs may not be that compatible. That is why I use photobucket. You can also directly upload the pictures, but I don't know how............


----------



## Roadyy

Click *Go Advanced*, look for paper clip in top center over type box. Click on it to have the upload window pop up. Click on *Choose File* then peruse your pc for the pic location. Double click on the pic then click *Upload*.

If you are on laptop or desktop then you can repeat that 10 times per post. Once you have uploaded all the pics you want then close that window and click on the paper clip again for the drop down window that has all the files, scroll to the bottom of that and you will see *Select All*. Click on it and all the files will be posted. Easy Peasy.


----------



## Roadyy

done







This will make sense shortly.


----------



## Roadyy

Here is video example of how to post the pic above.


----------



## Celeste

I'll see if I have this right................


----------



## Celeste

Thanks Roaddy! It worked!


----------



## SoldOnGaited

I don't know if it works for everyone but if I click on the box with the x in it, the photo pops up and you can see them that way. 

Great photos everyone! This is my favorite thread!!


----------



## Roadyy

SoldOnGaited said:


> I don't know if it works for everyone but if I click on the box with the x in it, the photo pops up and you can see them that way.
> 
> Great photos everyone! This is my favorite thread!!


I don't see a box with an x in it. I see a box with a what I think of as the picture icon. If I click on it it opens new window with error explanation.


Celeste, glad it worked for you. I know we can now enjoy some amazing pics from you now.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Got out for a brief ride today. Met up with my SIL with the intention of her showing me where I messed up on the trail yesterday. However, we hadn't made it far from her barn when a storm blew in. Not wanting to be on the tops of ridges during potential lightning, we turned around and went home.

This is a panorama pic of the main family farm that my BIL runs. Basically anything that looks like a field in the picture is the farm:










didn't need the sponge today, as mother nature provided the moisture:










Got a brief break in the weather on the way home. Roaddy, if you follow the power line and look at the second farthest hill in the distance, that is the place where the new no trespassing signs went up.











Got home just in time for the skies to open up again, this time complete with thunder and lightning. Very glad we decided to go home instead of wait it out on trail.

2014 mileage
...
08/06/14 dream 2 0.10 miles 7.0 mph 837.54 total miles
08/07/14 dream 8.11 miles 4.3 mph *845.65 total miles*


----------



## SoldOnGaited

Roadyy said:


> I don't see a box with an x in it. I see a box with a what I think of as the picture icon. If I click on it it opens new window with error explanation.


Aww shoot, that's a bummer! It's odd how it seems to happen randomly within the same post. But glad it's not just me who is having an issue with photos loading. Sometimes I have to refresh the page 2 or 3 times before *some* of them show up. Hopefully admin is aware and is working on a solution. 

On another note: Sooo envious of those of you with RAIN and GREENERY! Southern California is a desert! :-(


----------



## Zexious

phantomhorse--Wow, I can't believe how lush it is there! You've got such a lovely contrast of colors going on with your photos, between the white, red, and bright green. So beautiful <3


----------



## Roadyy

Amber's lesson went very good last night. She was on Trusty instead of Doc and our roommate rode Doc for the sureness we know he has. Amber felt like she was starting all over again since Trusty is lazy from lack of riding, but she get him squared away after a few arguments. lol

It was so much fun watching them ride together and Shannon said no matter how hard she tries to keep the horses separate in a lesson they always find a way to ride next to each other.

Also had Amber try out the test saddle. It is a Fabtron 15" and fit Trusty great. I forgot to ask Amber how it fit for her.


Here is the Saddle










Lesson pics.























Here is a video of the lesson








Here is Little Man pitching a fit on the outside because he couldn't disrupt on the inside.


----------



## Roadyy

Here are a couple more that her coach took and sent to me.

This is a great pic of Amber on Trusty. Has to be one of my favorites now.










Here she captured my love affair with Little Man.


----------



## tman33

I just got through building these the other night. It is for a Ruger Single Six. I cant wait to try them out. We are riding tomorrow but it is going to be on a benefit ride with the public so don't guess I should take the pistol along. It might spook some folks. 
If anyone is interested in a set just let me know. They are all custom hand crafted, hand stamped and hand stained. They are $175.00 per set, $195.00 with a pocket knife sheath on the holster or $275.00 with the skinner and sheath. Inside the bag is a holder for a box (of 50) .22's and a flashlight holder. 
Ride #19-137 miles so far this year. Not sure how far the benefit ride will be but will let you know. Thanks and everyone have a great weekend and great rides for all.


----------



## Roux

Thanks for photo help everyone. I didn't think I was having trouble until recently. 

OK now that I have built it up enough (yes, yes it is much ado about nothing - but I can't help but show off my horse!)... I present to you "Western Eventing."










Phantom - I LOVE that panorama shot!!! How did you do that??

Roadyy - Lovely pictures, the one of you and Little Man at the fence is great as is the one of Amber and Trusty is really nice as well!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Added another 7.34 miles in last night! *Total Miles : 432.19

*And some trail photos from last night:



























I have to drive up to the city to take a multi-hour test on Saturday morning but afterward my mom and I are planning a long ride and picnic! I hope it goes well, it will be the longest ride she has been on with Gus but Roux and I have done it several times! Can't wait!!


----------



## Roadyy

Wonderful pics, Roux. Good luck on the test and enjoy the ride.


----------



## Oreos Girl

You guys have been busy. I went to visit my dad up in Tennessee this last week. He had a bunch of brush that needed cleaning up and wanted to put some metal up on his storage building that he built. We did play one day and rented a jet ski. Neither of us had been on one before. It was an interesting sensation. I had a lot of fun and finally got used to driving it after about half an hour. I also shipped the saddle back today. He is going to make it work.


----------



## Roadyy

I had planned on being off today to take Amber and the visiting young lady riding early this morning, but we may only have the opportunity to work a couple more Saturdays. I am saving up to get the truck fixed at the end of this month so I'l work the next couple of Saturdays and then be able to haul out to trails regularly when the truck is fixed. 

The girls have another lesson set up for Tuesday evening. I am hoping the rain holds off and I can get a ride in this evening as it is forecast for 40-50% everyday next week.


----------



## QOS

Loved all of the pictures! Roux.. loved that picture of you and Roux.

Glad everyone is getting out and riding.

Rode Wednesday at Double Heart near Ebenezer. We rode right at 9 miles. Had a great time. Hubby and I went out of town Thursday through Friday evening so I just got out to see Biscuit today. 

OMG his legs were covered with little sores from his knees too his hooves. They looked like ant bites. My barn manager had said they had got into biting midges at Double Heart. I did spray Biscuit before we took off and when we got back.

Poor guy...he didn't seemed to be bothered by them...I nearly had a stroke.


----------



## Painted Horse

A little of todays ride (if you can stand how the GoPro makes all the trees look bent from the fish eye lense)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPExMzdIoqc&feature=youtu.be

48° this morning as we saddled up


----------



## Eole

Roadyy, love the pic of Little Man and you side by side.

Roux, great pictures. Do you have a software that makes the shades around your pictures, it gives them an "oldie" flavor, very nice.

Painted horse: a little envious of your trails, gorgeous.

Just did a short 3 miles on Alizé. She was happy to go out, but the deer flies were worse than ever, so I cut the ride short. The repellent was useless.


----------



## Roux

We had a great ride yesterday and did 14.99 miles... that is the longest my mom and has been so far. She said she thought it would be really hard but it wasn't at all! 

I didn't think we were going to make it because it looked like it was going to storm pretty bad. I thought if we made tracks north we get around the storm before it crossed west and it worked. 

Roux was a spooky boy yesterday and Gus was also being a pill. I think the weather was bothering them - the air was so still but there was thunder it was a bit creepy. 

Once the storm blew over we have sunshine and it wasn't even too hot! 

*Total Miles : 447.18*

View of the storm coming over the mountains: 









Mom and Gus on the bluff over the river:









Roux and I:









Watch out for that hole!









Me and the boys at the "camp site":









The boys resting at the halfway point: 









And my favorite of the day - this "artsy" pic of Roux:


----------



## QOS

Roux - nice pictures. Glad y'all got in such a nice ride! 14 miles can be hard on the backside if you aren't used to it!

Biscuit and I did a little 2 mile ride with my cousin this morning. She has been pretty dang ill and can't speak so our ride was pretty quiet!!! Ugh...spiders were everywhere and oh my God...I swatted one, it landed on the top of my leg. I thought I had swished it off - my cousin is making muted sounds and gesturing - it was crawling up my shoulder into my hair. GAAAAAAA. I swept it off but dang...that sucks. A huge one fell on Biscuit's neck right on the top of his mane and I was swatting at it and finally got it off. 

LOL poor guy - I swatted him once and startled him when I was trying to shake off a spider. 

It is so odd...when I go to tack up and TRY to put the crop into my water bottle holder til I get on, Biscuit is scared to pieces, scrunching up..dancing with eyes rolling. I am going soft and slow so not to alarm him. I finally got it in without him having a total cow. Yet I can be on his back swinging the crop all around his head, sides, ears, and not gently either and he is not even concerned. 

Here is Biscuit before the ride - he looks scared to death of the little chickens!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Didn't get any saddle time this weekend.. went to the beach instead! The weather was just about perfect and it was so nice to just relax and swim and read a silly book.











DH took me to see a local theatre production of Monty Python's Spamalot for my birthday. Involved having to look presentable, but the show was really good. My throat hurt from laughing so much.











Today it was back to reality with work, but I got an unexpected afternoon off. I figured the housework could wait until tomorrow (when its forecast to rain), and I went straight to the barn to get Dream out.

A view of the main family farm from the opposite direction of the panorama photo. Roux, my phone has a 'panorama' option, so that is how I got that previous picture!





















my BIL had the combine out doing some service on it when we went by on our way home:










I have tomorrow off, but the forecast does not look promising for riding. While that is irritating, we could really use the rain so I can't complain that much.


2014 mileage
...
08/07/14 dream 8.11 miles 4.3 mph 845.65 total miles
08/11/14 dream 12.29 miles 6.1 mph *857.94 total miles*


----------



## jamesqf

Finally got out today, after more than a month off - deer flies, hot weather. broken toes (on me - you don't realize just how much you use those little things to walk until you break one), gimpy horse... It was nice, what there was of it, 'cause we got maybe a mile and a half, and one of the dogs started limping, so we had to turn around and head back. But it's a start!


----------



## becky61

My daughter,her family and I recently returned from Wranglers in Land between the Lakes area-had a wonderful time. I would say we rode over a 4 day period between 25-30 miles,there was one trail closed that we had ridden last time we were there so we didn't ride it and the longest trail we plan to tackle next year-it dips down into Tennessee. I enjoy the area so much there as there are great trails and you meet wonderful people there.


----------



## Painted Horse

James, Didn't know I had toes until I got horses and found out how often they step on them. I just hate it when they crush that little toe and you spend all day in the saddle with that side of your foot mashed up against the side of the stirrup.

Speaking of, I ordered some new trail stirrups. After years of all my weight pressing down on 2" stirrups, I decided I needed a change. I don't care if they are western looking rawhide wrapped stirrups any more. A nice wide flat bottom with an inch of foam is sounding pretty good.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Painted Horse said:


> After years of all my weight pressing down on 2" stirrups, I decided I needed a change. I don't care if they are western looking rawhide wrapped stirrups any more. A nice wide flat bottom with an inch of foam is sounding pretty good.


EZ Ride makes leather-wrapped wide trail stirrups if the look still makes a difference. I know that type of trail stirrups makes all the difference to me!!


----------



## gunslinger

Yep I like mine too. James, also, think steel toed boots for the time you spend in the barn.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roux

Phanotm - I love your photo of the beach. I have only been to see the ocean a few times in my life. But I absolutely love the beach and the ocean!!

Today after work it was in the high 70s it was soooo nice! Mom and I got in another amazing ride today. 7.20 miles - my mom is now loping and trotting like a pro. She is doing really well. Last year she was afraid to trot or go up or down hill. Now she is doing everything! We owe a lot of it to Gus he is a great teacher.

Roux also went all 7.20 miles spookless! Yay! (I am about 50 miles over my target goal for what I wanted for this month).

*Total Miles : 454.38 *


----------



## jamesqf

gunslinger said:


> James, also, think steel toed boots for the time you spend in the barn.


Except it wasn't getting stepped on by a horse that broke the toe. It was (embarassing admission here!) getting up from the couch, tripping over the dog (who likes to sleep beside the couch but about half the time jumps up when I get up), and bashing my foot on the coffee table :-(


----------



## mammakatja

Roux, I LOVE the pics, especially of you jumping up the rock. And Painted Horse, I WANNA RIDE WITH YOU!!!!! Wow that looks like fun. 

My daughter and I rode a night ride Saturday, a day before the big full moon. It. Was. Awesome. We had storms rolling in in the distance so we got to watch the lightning, which was just beautiful in the moonlight, but luckily they never actually found us. We rode from about 7pm till midnight. My daughter had a blast. We rode with about 10 other riders. Then I went on another ride the first half of the day today with a friend of mine and covered about 10 miles I'm guessing. Had quite the scare starting out. I finally bought some trail boots for my "Miss Tender Foot" since we ride the rocky county roads around here occasionally and I don't shoe, and the boots worked GREAT! Great investment for sure. BUT......mental note.....don't trailer in them. My friend picked me up and we drove into the next county to ride. I thought I'd have my horse saddled and ready for when we got there so I put her boots on as well and loaded her up. Shortly after, we felt a thump back there and stopped to check it out. My horse wiped out in the trailer. My friend puts shavings in her trailer and the boots slipped on wet shavings. She was fine. Had to cut the rope halter, but she had enough length and the trailer was wide and open so she was just laying in there on her side. Not a scratch on her. But seeing your 1200 lb 16.2H horse laying on her side in a trailer next to another horse is a little unsettling. She and the other horse handled it beautifully. She stayed down until we got the saddle undone, and once we asked her, she stood right up, and we were able to carry on. But I will obviously never trailer in boots again. Lesson learned. :???:

Here's a rough pic of my daughter on our night ride. My phone doesn't have a flash so this is what I could come up with just before sundown.


----------



## Roux

mammakatja - Thanks! I am really surprised to hear that your mare slipped while wearing the boots. Generally the boots have a reputations for helping horses NOT slip. I am glad she was ok - had I opened the trailer door to that I would have FREAKED. I love moonlight rides too, there is nothing like it!


----------



## mammakatja

I was under the same impression. That's why I didn't think anything of it when I loaded her with them on. I'm using the Cavallos. But the wet shavings filled the tread and didn't allow for grip on the rubber mats. Once we took the boots off, she was fine. She also hopped right back in the trailer so at least she took it well. Yea. I was definitely a little freaked, but between my friend and I, we got her on her feet pretty quick. Once on the rock roads, the boots were amazing. She's never walked on gravel so sure footed.


----------



## MysticTrev

Hey all! Im not exactly sure of how many miles we rode so far this year however, we have been out almost every weekend since about June. (We just got our horses in April) My OTTB Turk, is still green when it comes to the trails so each ride comes with some challenges. However, despite alot of people telling me not to get a young OTTB as a trail horse I didn't listen and im glad I didnt.

Anyway, as of late most of our rides have been at Codorus State Park. (Pretty ride) about 3-4 hours depending on route you take. However, this past weekend we got to go to Gettysburg Battle Field and it was AMAZING! Heres a video from our ride. Hope you enjoy! Trail Riding Gettysburg Battlefield - YouTube

Have Fun Out There!


----------



## Eole

I boot my horse in the trailer, never had a slip despite our very hilly, bumpy, curvy roads. But floor is never wet, as she won't pee in the trailer.

Short 3 miles ride on Eole Tuesday, before the storm came in. It's been pooring rain and brrr so cold since. Now I'm getting truck and trailer set up for our next adventure this week end.

Here's Eole mowing the lawn when we returned home.


----------



## Atomicodyssey

I know you all thought I ditched you forever... For a bit there I was skeptic if I was ever going to make a comeback, BUT yesterday for the first time in two months we did a "real" ride! After battling allergies, summer sores, and saddle fit issues we had the best ride yet. No coughing, no new scratches, old ones on the mend, and a relaxed horse. I always walk the first mile out and the last mile in, but we still managed a healthy 6 mph pace over an hour. The bugs are so terrible, we have to keep up a trot any time in the woods even in the more open areas. He fared just fine and offered me a big trot (I felt like I was riding that nsh again! D'oh...) on one long stretch he asked for a canter and I let him. I've never cantered him (voluntarily) on a conditioning ride because he tried to rush and push his luck going a little bit faster... Then a little bit faster again... And you get the idea. But this time he loped along breezily for a spell and I realized how out of shape my abs are holding a two point. Lovely nonetheless! He also took his time to drink and get some munches in at three different water crossings, when mostly he is too anxious to keep going. Not a single spook, though I think most of that was associated with his old saddle. It was hot, humid, and we both worked up a good sweat but he breathed easy and not a touch of tenderness over his back! I'm using a free form knock off type treeless saddle and it's offered us the best luck yet. However I'm still looking at other options as it doesn't provide the wither clearance I would like and admittedly is not the highest quality leather. But it is a start and we had our best ride yet!


----------



## ZombieHorseChick

Looks like everyone is keeping busy  I haven't hit the trails much lately, just field work. But I've been busy busy busy, school, the farm, my sisters in town, my other sister just had a baby, august for my family is always SO busy. Yerp. Anyways here is a few picks from my last ride with my mom.


----------



## ZombieHorseChick




----------



## gunslinger

jamesqf said:


> Except it wasn't getting stepped on by a horse that broke the toe. It was (embarassing admission here!) getting up from the couch, tripping over the dog (who likes to sleep beside the couch but about half the time jumps up when I get up), and bashing my foot on the coffee table :-(


Ouch.....dang I hate it when that happens.....


----------



## Celeste

I haven't ridden lately. It is 98 degrees with 70% humidity most of the time. I also have been busy with other things. I am really looking forward to fall!


----------



## greentree

It feels like Fall here...


----------



## phantomhorse13

Also feels like fall here, and I am super happy to take advantage!!

Got Dream out again today and started piecing bits of the various loops into one big loop (about 20 miles). I am happy to say at no point were we "exploring" today. :lol:

apples are coming along nicely:



















jousting with spiderwebs:



















I have been trying to get myself into better shape, so now get off and jog a couple sections of trail (which are mostly downhill). Dream thinks I am nuts, but is kind enough to not actually drag me down the trail. Whole different view from beside her:










2014 mileage
...
08/11/14 dream 12.29 miles 6.1 mph 857.94 total miles
08/14/14 dream 20.21 miles 6.7 mph *878.15 total miles*


----------



## Painted Horse

Just for Celeste

Last saturday at 9:00 am as I was saddling up.


We had jackets tied behind the cantles. Course I was at 10,000 foot elevation.


It was only 68° when I got back to the trailer at 2:00 pm

This is Island lake one of the many lakes we rode past on saturdays ride.


----------



## Roadyy

No riding for me either. I can't seem to get ahead of the chores and projects. Between church board meetings, teen small goups, riding lessons and cutting grass, I don't have much free time to ride. 
I have put in for a vacation day for the first Friday of next month. There is a competition trail ride that weekend at the Marianna Caverns park I went to with the family a while back. I'm hoping to take Michelle or Nina with me and Amber to enjoy camping and trail riding together. 

I'm ordering the parts for the dually today so hopefully they will be here middle of next week and have the mechanic get my truck road worthy next weekend. That will give me the freedom I need.


For anyone who may be interested in joining me..Would love to share the trails with you. https://www.actha.us/ride/7116/view


----------



## Celeste

Painted Horse said:


> Just for Celeste
> 
> Last saturday at 9:00 am as I was saddling up.
> 
> 
> We had jackets tied behind the cantles. Course I was at 10,000 foot elevation. It was only 68° when I got back to the trailer at 2:00 pm


I'll send you a thermometer reading in January....................


----------



## Roux

Our temperatures are cooling off too! We had a very very mild summer so it never really got that hot, only one week in the triple digits. I am not really looking forward to fall because then its winter and as you all know I am a big wuss when it gets cold! 

My friend and I went riding yesterday. I asked her to ride Roux for me. She agreed and he was GREAT for her - of course I am thrilled. She is an excellent rider so I knew she wouldn't have problems if he started to act up. He didn't spook once during the ride. My friend also has a lot of experience with gaited horses (Islands, MFT, and TW) so I asked her to watch out for that gait he sometimes does between the trot and canter. She said that he defiantly gaits but said it felt in between a pace and a rack she couldn't tell. She was really impressed by whatever it is that he does and said she could try to help me get him into that more often and stay in it - talk about one smooth ride! 

She also brought her wide-tree English saddle and it fit! So it was Roux's first time in an English saddle as well.He didn't mind at all! We galloped the horses, jumped the horses, and dunked them in water. We had a great time 

9.45 miles - *Total: 463.83*


----------



## Painted Horse

I just don't ride at 10,000 foot in January, I go the other direction and go down to lower elevations where it's warmer. I'm blessed with the fact that the freeway runs both directions here. And it's not that far of a drive to warm up

You folks be nice. I'm heading to the Yellowstone country tomorrow for 10 days of packing into Hawks Rest.


----------



## jamesqf

Painted Horse said:


> I just don't ride at 10,000 foot in January...


Me neither, 'cause that's when it's time to SKI!

And it got down to 47 here the other night - though I admit it was quite a bit warmer by 9 am.



> You folks be nice. I'm heading to the Yellowstone country tomorrow for 10 days of packing into Hawks Rest.


(Envy)


----------



## gunslinger

Painted Horse said:


> I just don't ride at 10,000 foot in January, I go the other direction and go down to lower elevations where it's warmer. I'm blessed with the fact that the freeway runs both directions here. And it's not that far of a drive to warm up
> 
> You folks be nice. I'm heading to the Yellowstone country tomorrow for 10 days of packing into Hawks Rest.


Okay....now I'm jealous......as that's one of the places I dream of riding one day.....


----------



## Celeste

gunslinger said:


> Okay....now I'm jealous......as that's one of the places I dream of riding one day.....


Me too..............

There is not a prettier place in the world than Yellowstone.


----------



## gunslinger

celeste said:


> me too..............
> 
> There is not a prettier place in the world than yellowstone.


road trip!!!!!!!


----------



## QOS

Painted Horse, I am pea green with envy. 

Welcome MysticTrev to the trail ride!

Dawn, love the pictures. Did you win the joust with the spiders?

Mammakatya - OMG I have trailered Biscuit many times in his boots. I would have had a stroke if he fell in the trailer. 

Celeste - I feel the heat and humidity here too. It wasn't so bad the last few days - VERY humid but the heat wasn't way up there. It was 87 or so which for August is dang near chilly. 

Roux - love those pictures of the flowers. Is that blackeyed susans or what? So pretty!

Painted Horse OMG I am so jealous of that trip! Would love to ride there.

My cousin and I went riding Friday morning. I had enough done on my wedding cake that I rewarded myself!! We rode in the woods with me playing spider polo. Gaaaaa, one fell right on my chest and Biscuit had one crawl over his mane as I was whapping at it. He was so good about that!! We rode down the bayou until it got too hot so we turned and went back. My cousin has been very ill and she is just recovering so the heat isn't a good mix. We only rode a little more than 3 miles but since we have had a heavy rain today I don't think we are getting out tomorrow. 

I took a picture of one of the spiders we encountered. My crop is a disgusting mass of Golden Orb threads. I need to take a razor blade to it to clean it!!

The huge pipelines going in to our area from Canada has an offshoot going right through the ranch about 30 yards from my horse's pasture. OMG it has been a mess going through there. I bottomed out my trailer hauling out yesterday. Today I could see a huge plume of water spraying into the air. As long as they don't blow up my horses, I couldn't care less what they are doing!


----------



## evilamc

Hey! Long time no see  Been busy busy just haven't been able to keep up.

QQS thats crazy about the pipeline, at least no horses were hurt by it. Glad you and Biscuit are getting some good rides in.

Its been pretty hot and humid to ride here....or raining. Haven't gotten too much riding in. Last weekend Dexter did give some pony rides to my nephew and my moms friends two granddaughters. He was a champ for it. Since then though the week got kinda bad. I think I've made the decision to send him to a trainer to finish him off since I just don't have the know how to. Thursday I came off when he went into a crazy bucking fit, all I can think of that happened is he got bit/stung by something. I'm alright, he was ok after he finally stopped and realized he was still in one piece. Got back on and finished ride. This morning I was going to ride with BO and new boarder that moved in...all morning he seemed kinda on edge. Put his saddle on, then new renter/boarder and her husband started moving this shelf to put in shed...he freaked out and started bucking at my trailer, broke my lead rope and took off bucking through the woods. Finally caught him and he was just so strung out. I decided I wasn't going to get on him....He broke a boot in the process too....So took him back to trailer, got saddle off, and lunged him for a few minutes to make sure he was ok. I don't know if its the new people and all the comotion with them moving and and the new horse or what but his "go to" being a giant bucking fit needs to stop. So hopefully I can get him in with a trainer everyone recommends and get him more solid about people getting on and just more level headed. We've been doing so well I'm pretty upset and shaken up with this set back, I just don't have the facility and know how to deal with it 





































The kids loved him and he loved all the attention. Took him over to my friends barn the next day, didn't ride though, he was all worried about the horses pulling carts again. He did settle down but I needed to get home. He tried to take me in the little pond with him.



















Found a car if anyones looking for one...









So from the miles from 3 rides, we're at 221.51 for the year now.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Evil, so sorry to hear about the issues with Dex. Very glad you weren't hurt, but how very scary and frustrating that that is his reaction to everything now. Hope you can get him into the trainer and that s/he can work with both of you to move past it.

Denise, compared to the spiders you are dealing with, ours are microscopic. I would want a heck of a lot more than a branch if the spiders here looked like that!! :shock:


Went to an endurance ride this weekend, where I was to ride a friend's horse (Tuesday, who is Gamer's half-sister). DH was going to help us and to volunteer. Unfortunately, the mud and boot issues that sidelined us earlier in the season happened again, and we rider-optioned at the first hold. One good thing, the trail was basically the same loop 3 times, so we saw all the trail anyway!!

Since we wound up coming home from the ride earlier than expected, we had some free time to get the boys out for a leg-stretcher today. DH needed to fetch his tractor from the main farm, so I suggested we ride over and I would pony his horse back. Wasn't a very long ride, but the boys felt great.

the notorious baby blue half chaps:



















got weeds?










Getting ready to head home. I had never ponied with Sultan before, but he has a reliable neck rein now so I figured to give it a try. They did great.




















2014 mileage
...
08/14/14 dream 20.21 miles 6.7 mph 878.15 total miles
08/17/14 sultan w/george 4.52 miles 5.1 mph *882.67 total miles*


----------



## 6gun Kid

I rode a shade under 10, and it was miserable 103 degrees, humidity in the upper 90's and flies, flies, FLIES. Everywhere! It seemed like the fly spray was fly attractant, poor fat pony was miserable....which made my tried and true pony a PITA. I called it a day at 10, plus it looked like it was about to rain, (never did just thundered, and a few lightening flashes). I am not sure of my total, and I am too whipped to look it up lol.


----------



## Spotted Image

I rode 10 miles on Saturday and 6.3 miles on Sunday, which puts me at a total of 73 miles. My goal is to hopefully hit 100 miles by the end of August. I got shoes on Sassie Wednesday so I can start riding her again instead of my dad's horse. 

Saturday, my cousin picked me and Sassie up so we could haul out. The best thing about the ride to me was the fact my mare loaded both times no issue. We normally have major loading problems we are working with. We ended up riding with a group of 9 ladies, only 2 others of them did I know. We all had a good time, but Sassie kept bucking and I didn't figure out until the end of the ride that she was probably bucking every time a horse fly landed on her. Horse flies are bad where we rode. 

Sunday, I had a friend come ride my dad's horse at the trails we board by. My now friend is experience but has had her confidence broken awhile back, and my dad's horse takes an experience rider so it was a fight between them two the whole ride, on my dad's horse trying to test her. She used to ride him often, but it's been almost a year since she rode him. Now, my mare on the other hand acted just like she should. She never once bucked at a walk, trot or lope. This is makes me very happy because we just not got her to start bucking at the lope. My friend did notice a few things for me, since I never really get to see how she moves with a rider as I'm the only one who rides her. She is almost over reaching and her back leg she almost hits while she is lope. I have a set of bell boots, I'll start riding her in, but what type of boots for her legs would be best. We ride in lots of water and mud. I really don't wanna ride my SMBs in the mud. I'm thinking splint boots. I have a pair for my dad's gelding I”m gonna try on her, the next ride.


----------



## Roadyy

I am so envious of all the riding. I spent Friday evening cutting my daughter's 2 acres because her mower went down. Got done around 8 pm after getting there at 6pm. Saturday I worked 2.5 hours and went home at 9am to start working on clearing out carport, installing our custom mailbox and being talked into play war with airsoft guns by the three teenage girls.

That was a hoot!!!

Sunday was church then shopping for shelving for the tack room and grass killer. Ended up getting a new ceiling fan for the family room and a couple of other things. Spent the evening watching toddlers while DW took teen girls back to church for quizzing practice. 

I did get the part ordered for my dually and it should be here tomorrow so hoping the mechanic can get it done Saturday so I'll be back on the road Monday.


----------



## evilamc

Aw Roadyy find some horsey time soon!

PH that sucks about the ride, I guess its better then seeing the same loop 3 times though, that would get so boring. My old trainer I think had those exact same blue half chaps LOL!

6gun...You're doing better then me, I'm way too much of a wimp to ride if its that hot and humid.

Spotted, I actually used my SMB's on trails (well used to we go naked now) I'd get them wet and muddy...then when I got back to the barn hosed them off and hung them to dry and they were like new the next day. I know they're expensive so it seems like it sucks to get them all muddy but theyre pretty tough! At least I thought they were.

I actually got in a good ride today  Got to the barn and it was nice and quiet, Dexter trotted up to me in the field rather then running away from me like yesterday. I went out with rope halter, lunge line and whip to go over all our ground work. He was a super star at it...felt like I had my normal horse back...so I decided I might as well ride since its nice out and supposed to rain the rest of the week! Got him up to my trailer and he instantly started eating his hay...yesterday he wouldn't touch it...so I felt that was a good sign  Got on and headed out. We worked a LOT of one rein stops, stopping off my seat and backing, I think it was good for him to do a good schooling ride rather then plodding along letting his mind wander. A few times he tried to trot without permission and I shut him down so fast, I think he was surprised lol! So was a good day, I'm glad, yesterday he was psycho pony. He broke my saddle bags, one of his boots and my lead rope yesterday. I guess the plus side to the broken boot is that gives me a reason to buy renegades rather then another easyboot glove 

Pretending to be a good boy with one ear on me listening 









2.58 miles today, 224.09 for the year

I see some of my pictures from last thread didn't show up, trying again on them!

My 4 year old nephew













































I wish he was as nice to me as he is kids...he like KNOWS they're kids and is 10x more gentle with them


----------



## Celeste

evilamc said:


> So was a good day, I'm glad, yesterday he was psycho pony.


He must have read some of the posts about my girl...................


----------



## evilamc

Celeste said:


> He must have read some of the posts about my girl...................


hahahaha right? Waiting to hear back from trainer. I just don't have the experience or space/time to finish off his training. Fiance worries I'm going to get killed so said he'd pay for the trainer if I do it..So it couldn't hurt!


----------



## Oreos Girl

Try to find a trainer that will also work with you and Dexter together.


----------



## evilamc

Yup I did, where scheduled for October! I'm allowed to come as much as I'd like during the month and get lessons included in the price, and I can accompany on all the trail rides he goes on with one of his horses  He's pretty reputable around here, so I'm pretty excited to use him.

Practical Equine Training - thats him


----------



## phantomhorse13

Finally got some time to edit the video from the first loop of the ride I did Saturday. Didn't get much footage of the mud, as I was too busy riding to think to turn on the camera. And only picture I have is one DH took during the pre-ride vetting:
















Got Dream out for a ride this morning. Weather continues to be wonderful and I was happy to take advantage of not having to be at work.




















2014 mileage
...
08/16/14 tuesday 19.17 miles 5.7 mph 897.32 total miles
08/17/14 sultan w/george 4.52 miles 5.1 mph 901.84 total miles
08/18/14 dream 16.26 miles 7.0 mph *918.10 total miles*


----------



## liltuktuk

Phantom- those trails don't look half bad. I'm sad I missed that one. This summer has not gone according to plan unfortunately. Hopefully next year. I'm still planning on making it to the Shut up and Ride at Allegheny in October.

I've only gotten a few rides in lately between the weather, not feeling well, and life getting in the way.

Last week I took Amira and Maverick out for a quick ride through the woods. Everything was going fine until we headed back. We hit the first corn field we had to go through and Amira just took of with no warning. The corn is so tall if it gets under your stirrups it pulls your feet out and back, so I lost both of my stirrups. She wouldn't stop :evil: (of course I had decided on her hackamore that day...), I was trying to hang on to Maverick's rope because I didn't want to let him loose and have her get in front of her and then she'd really start racing. So I was hanging onto him and trying to pull her up and she was just not listening. We finally hit a clearing and I was able to get my balance back and one rein stop her and then I let her have it. Poor Maverick was looking at me with a sheepish look on his face like he thought he had done something wrong. Amira gave me the normal mare attitude. So I took them back to the barn, put Maverick in the pasture and made Amira go back out and then come back to the barn and do lots of brain work. I think she got the message.:lol:

The following day I took Amira back out by herself (with her bit as a reminder this time) and she was an angel. I even got myself all turned around in the woods and just dropped the reins and let her take me home and she walked the whole way. So yep, message from the day before was received. Still don't know why she bolted like that, she's always faster headed back home, but never has just blatantly ignored me. Just glad I didn't fall off because with Maverick right behind us I probably would have been run over.

When I got back from my ride Maverick got a case of the zoomies in the paddock. He gets very upset if I take Amira out without him. Which is weird because I haven't been ponying him much lately. He'll be getting more work starting today though, he's getting a little pudgy living the high life hanging around and doing nothing but eating, and he has more energy then he knows what to do with. Last night he got his two front feet in the wheelbarrow :shock: and then looked at me like "look Mom! Look what I did!" And then it started tipping and he fell out...*sigh* boys. :lol: Too bad I didn't get a picture of that!

And pictures:

:shock: Well he should be fun to saddle break...








Jumping the ditch in the pasture is great fun, and requires gigantic leaps...obviously...








Amira picked me some flowers on our ride to apologize for the ride the day before...and then she ate them.








Sam was happy to go on a trail ride where he wasn't carried off by horseflies the size of Texas.








Another of Maverick during his zoomies that I edited with all the fun things my phone can do.


----------



## Celeste

Liltuktuk, it sounds like you did some seriously good riding to stay on that. Hurray for you!


----------



## phantomhorse13

liltuktuk said:


> Phantom- those trails don't look half bad. I'm sad I missed that one. This summer has not gone according to plan unfortunately. Hopefully next year. I'm still planning on making it to the Shut up and Ride at Allegheny in October.


The trails were actually fairly miserable, but I just wasn't able to turn the camera on to record it because I was too busy riding (and in some cases, praying). The trails would be glorious dry, but with 3300 feet of climb in just that 19 miles, the muddy slopes were pretty hair-raising. For some perspective.. if those trails were dry, knowing the people/horses who attended, I am guessing it would have been a 5-5.5 hour ride. Instead it was an 8 hour one! :shock:

Hope you get to SUAR, as its one of my favorites. Maybe we will get lucky and have a ride in that region that doesn't involve rain and mud this year. 

Your silly mare better keep her brain in her head, as hurting you isn't gonna get her to any rides!!


----------



## Roux

Roux has been escaping the pasture! He has jumped out three times this week. Ugh! Yesterday he was in the wrong pasture and when I drove up he took off full blast gallop and jumped the fence to the correct pasture to meet me at the gate. He did it again today. I asked the BO if I could just open the gate and she said that was fine. I worry about him getting hurt.

I had a few hours between classes so I managed to sneak in a quick ride. I probably won't have time to do that later in the semester but it is sure nice when I can. 

Roux was on high alert the whole ride but didn't spook. He just had his head up and was acting stiff. But we did get in some loping and trotting and water crossing without incident! 
*
6.30 miles = 470.13 Total Miles



























*


----------



## Roadyy

While it is still hot and humid down south I found something to take with me on the trail competition camping trip the first weekend in Sept. to keep the wife and girls happy and comfy.


----------



## liltuktuk

Celeste - Thanks! I think it was mostly luck. And knowing that if I fell off I'd get run over and then have to walk back to the barn.

Phantom - I'm so sick of mud. I hope we get a dry ride. Though this is WNY. For all we know it could be snowing. It's happened before. I better start practicing my booting options to see what fits the best through mud.

Took Amira and Maverick out again last night. They were both pills. Amira wanted to run, Maverick wanted to stop and eat everything. Or he'd just stop for no apparent reason, I haven't figured that one out yet. He did it going away from the barn and coming back. Either way by the end of the ride I was calling them both very interesting names.

Tomorrow I'm hoping to get Amira out alone and have a nice ride with her. I'll be out of town next week so I'd like to have at least one good ride in before I leave...


----------



## TroyLynn

So far I have 542 miles for the year. Just started keeping track for Top Trail Horse in April. It's too hot to ride this week in the midwest but next week will get back on track!


----------



## mammakatja

Great day yesterday. My very best friend from my days that I lived in VA came down to Texas to visit me for a week and of course I had to drag her on a trail ride. Well.....I didn't really have to drag her. She doesn't ride much but she enjoys it when she's with me. We were on the road by 6am. The first pic is just one she took of the sunrise and she accidentally caught my rig in the mirror. I just LOVED this shot. Total fluke. We rode for several hours and then rode into town and ate a late breakfast at Dairy Queen. She got a kick out of that. We were done by 11:30 or so. It gets so hot right now. Loved it though.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Got out yesterday on a non-grey! :lol:




















One of the ladies I sometimes ride with got this lovely pintabian mare a couple months ago. While the mare has been doing great, the lady is a nervous rider and didn't want to take her on her first solo outing, so she asked me if I would. I agreed, but figured it made sense to ride the mare at least once with company.

The mare was very good overall, even if somewhat green to the trail. She had a brief episode of crow hopping the first time we cantered (she had never cantered on trail before), but it was of the yeehaw variety, not the get-the-hell-off variety. Then we had the tree-vs-knee incident.. which didn't end so well. :-(

The mare was carefully stepping over a downed tree, when her front foot slipped just enough to send her sideways into a still-standing tree, which scraped up her shoulder and right into my knee. She was mid-step with her hind when the tree hit my knee, which gave me just enough play to push off the tree, so instead of smashing into the side of my entire leg it just caught my kneecap. Kneecap dislocated briefly, but I was able to pop it back into place immediately. It eerily didn't hurt and I finished out the rest of the ride with no issue. Once home, ice and drugs kept the swelling at bay. Today I have it wrapped just to make myself feel better, but it seems to be ok. Talk about dodging a bullet!! :shock:

I had planned to get Dream out today, but figured resting my knee was a smarter idea. Blech. But better a single day of missing riding than the weeks it could have been.

2014 mileage
...
08/18/14 dream 16.26 miles 7.0 mph 918.10 total miles
08/19/14 sula 10.33 miles 3.8 mph *928.43 total miles*


----------



## liltuktuk

Ah the knee vs. tree incidents. I had one of those earlier this summer. I didn't think it was so bad, it hurt and was bruised and all scraped up, but I could ride and walk, so meh. Apparently it was causing me to limp though, everyone at work was "oh my gosh, you're limping, what happened!?!?" I didn't even realize I was limping.


----------



## Celeste

Only a horseman would put their own kneecap back in place and keep going........


----------



## evilamc

Celeste said:


> Only a horseman would put their own kneecap back in place and keep going........


LOL, only horse people get hurt and keep on going 










What Dexter did to me Sunday  Brat. It looked worse yesterday, but it doesn't feel nearly as bad as it looks. Didn't hurt at all when I rode with it


----------



## Roux

Owch PH!!! I'g glad you didn't get hurt. That mare sure is pretty though! 

Double Owch Evil!!! 

Trimmed Gus's front feet today (did Roux's on Monday). And then took Gus for a short ride. He was a little tender on the rocks so we stayed on the soft stuff and took it easy.

4.72 Miles = *474.85 Total Miles

*I made this composite image - Its not great but I think I have a good idea with it lol










Other Photos from today:


----------



## Oreos Girl

I like your composite picture Roux.


----------



## evilamc

Ha thats a pretty neat pic Roux.

So I haven't been able to keep a single saddle pad under my new saddle, they all slip out. I've tried different thickness, shimming and even girthing tighter....but every 30 min I have to get off and fix pad then get back on. So somethings not fitting right with new saddle, I'm being told that it must have too much rock for him. Emailed the company this afternoon and she already got back to me and said she wants to make it right! So yay! Shes going to send me some bare trees so we can see if one is a better fit for him.


----------



## Atomicodyssey

Evil, so sorry for your issues with Dex and hope the new trainer solves them for you! Are you sure he doesn't have any TB in him...? LOL

Phantom it is so gorgeous where you are, one day I will get out there. Looks like the trail you were riding doubles as a cross country course! 

I got a 3.1 mile ride this am. The BOs dog (an older lady, about a 35-40 lbs pit mix) followed me out the gate and I'm riding in this **** treeless saddle, so no dismounting plus I didn't have the heart to tell her no. I walked almost the whole time as I didn't want Sedona (the dog) to become over heated, did I mention its been reaching the mid nineties with heat indexes well into the 100s, plus 100% humidity? We encountered a nice ditch for her to roll around in and cool off (probably to the chagrin of BO) so she was fine. Anyway we finally reach the forest entrance and a stream that we have crossed NUMEROUS times has some sort of black plastic thing in it and it is SCARY. Bandit tries to dip and bolt (did I mention I ride in a side pull) and it took some strength to keep his head turned from actually bolting. I got tired of the silliness, dismounted despite my less than ideal form of saddle for REmounting, and walked him through. He barely batted an eye! I even picked up aforementioned black plastic scary thing, bopped him on the nose with it, and he pretended to not even notice. Really. At this point my saddle slips every time I try to get back on, so I start trotting him in hand down the trail and realize the dog is nowhere to be found. I'm yelling her name, in varying degrees of persuasion, and still nothing. I turn back towards the troublesome stream and finally get back in the saddle as there is a decline there and the sides are considerably higher. I'm still calling the dog thinking she went home, is laying in the stream somewhere, and then my paranoia goes towards oh great she has heat stroke and I possibly killed the BOs dog. Get barely past the stream which of course is no big deal now, and she surfaces amongst the weeds. #@#$#$! I'm a combination of relieved she's fine and still there, and perturbed that she blatantly ignored my calls. Well Bandit pretends she's some kind of monster that hasn't accompanied us 98% of the ride and tries this spook and bolting nonsense again. Overall I'm ready to kill both of them. 

I make it back in one piece, and I vow to use the bit next time and make sure the dog is left behind and he is WORKED!


----------



## QOS

ouch! That hurt Dawn!!!! 

loved all the pictures.

I worked with Biscuit 2 times this week and he is doing well, except he lost a dime size piece of hair on his withers AGAIN. I put his saddle on to have my barn manager and the farrier/trainer look at it. 

Sigh...his saddle is too tight now. Dang...so I am in the market AGAIN for a new saddle. Going to get a Steele. They are pricey but they will make a custom tree and Biscuit needs that because of his little roachy back.

Don't want to spend the money but I am going to have to suck up...on top of that my computer cratered today. Oh Joy thrill!!!


----------



## Roadyy

Evilamc, I hope you and Denise get your saddle issues resolved soon.


Atomicodyssey, sorry you had issues with dog and side pull. Glad none were hurt with the atitudes.


I have my dually running again and am oh so happy. Just in time to get it prepped for the trip to the trail competition 2 weekends from now. I still need to get some wiring bugs worked out with the trailer pigtail then borrow the trailer early so I can do some practice loading with the boys. I figure to make a couple of road trips around town and then back to the barn, unload for hour then load back up again. Hopefully get this loading issue dealt with before the actual trip.

Also want to clean the trailer and practice setting it up to camp in before trying to figure it all out at the site.


----------



## greentree

Oww, Evil, and Dawn!! 

Loved the pictures! 

Y'all won't believe it, but for the first time in 25 years, all of my horses are broken. Not all trained, but broken. I feel like an empty nester!

I have ridden Lucy, the grey mare, every day for the last few weeks. She is so awesome. I love riding her!! All the Arab dressage/endurance people do NOT know what they are missing by not snapping her up. I rode her on the rocks for the first time, and she is GREAT with her feet, didn't hit a single rock, which is tricky. She is walking 4.3- 4.5 MPH, so she should get up near 5....That is how her dam walked. I will take her to Mammoth Cave soon. She really NEEDS to find a home.

Sorry about all the saddle troubles....hope you all get them resolved.


----------



## Atomicodyssey

It was a little hairy and less than relaxing ride I have to say. I bought a biothane bridle with an S hack, and a sponge on a rope so my endurance rig is coming together one piece at a time. Have I ever mentioned I'm addicted to the endurance tack group on Facebook like normal girls are to shoes? Seriously I check it probably a dozen times a day and end up having everything shipped to my moms house so my bf doesn't find out LOL. In Bandits history he was ridden in a huge bit roughly on barrels, and I was told he would rear with a curb. I ordered a plain biothane strap curb for his incoming S hack and hoping he will be ok with it, I'll take it easy testing it out and if worst comes to worst I can always put his snaffle on the bridle instead. 

Tomorrow is my day off and I plan on getting out there early to try another ride without the dog.


----------



## Painted Horse

I'm back from Hawks Rest. We rode in 25 miles last Sunday, Did 12-15 miles each day while camped and rode out 25 miles on Friday. A day early/ It started raining Wednesday night and the forecast was showing rain until next Tuesday. They got over an inch of rain on Thursday and it was a very muddy sloppy trail coming out on Friday. Probably did around 100 miles this week.



This is about as remote as you can get in the lower 48 states


Looking up the Thorofare valley 




Each rider brough two horses. One to ride and one to pack. After we set up camp the pack horses got to follow us with no loads.


----------



## Oreos Girl

That sounds like a great trip PaintedHorse. I don't think I am brave enough to pack in and camp. I like my running water and electricity when I camp.


----------



## Roux

WOW PaintedHorse!!! Looks amazing... I hope I get to do a trip like that someday. 

Did you have to make a reservation or something like that way in advance?


----------



## Eole

I took a short trip earlier this week to ride a different area. Flatter than home, well marked horse trails through old tree growth and along pretty farms. We stayed at a friend's barn and my mare was a star, considering we are green at travelling on our own. Added about 25 miles in 2 days.

I'm just back from a ride today and found a new trail off my regular loop. Another 5 miles.

Picture on the groomed trails along a farm, and from today on our way home.


----------



## jamesqf

Can't match the scenery, but got in a nice 6-7 mile ride today, around the usual loop* with a couple of miles of side trip. Nice weather, warm but shady with a bit of a breeze, and no gimpy horses, dogs, or humans for a change.

*Maybe boring, but it's been so dry this summer that it's the only close one with reliable water - and even that's getting so that one dog in the creek makes a pretty good dam :-(


----------



## evilamc

Paintedhorse and Eole, beautiful pics!

I trailered over to my friends yesterday to ride on the trails I used to board by. I missed these trails! They're so beautiful and not all HILL like what I have now  She just got a new gelding about a month ago, so they're still getting used to eachother and getting over a few quirks he has. Sometimes he just stops and "grows roots" she calls it. Once over a dog, he would NOT walk past it and once over a guy chopping wood. Overall he's a really great horse though. Dexter was a great babysitter for him. Everytime he grew roots, Dexter was like come onnnn dude its FINE.

She got a cute pic of us at the water  His neck looks so pretty lol! He wasn't in the mood for picture taking and being a bit of a brat, but at least she got a decent pic.









Got in 4.1 miles, not nearly as much as a lot of you!! 225.61 for the year.


----------



## phantomhorse13

This weekend, DH and I went down to southern Virginia for the Iron Mountain Jubilee. The ride offered 2 days with slightly different trails each day. We took Sultan and George and I rode Possum the second day in his first 50. Entire thread can be found here. 

Weather was hot and humid, even by Virginia standards. Seeing as we have been having fall at home, it was quite a shock. Luckily camp was located right beside a river, which we were happy to take advantage of!









































In the end, we got both boys through the ride on Friday and I got Possum his completion on Saturday. Garmin says the trail had about 8,300 of climb each day.


2014 mileage
...
08/22/14 sultan 53.33 miles 6.4 mph 981.76 total miles
08/23/14 possum 50.05 miles 6.0 mph *1031.81 total miles*


----------



## Oreos Girl

I really like that first picture PH. You guys haul a long way for those endurance races.


----------



## greentree

Here is what I have been doing.....aside from riding....The blonde filly with the big eyes is my last child. I have gotten her going under saddle AND driving in a pair in the last week.

She always has a smile on her face. That is her oldest sister, Gavotte, with her.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Greentree, your girl has such a lovely expression! The flaxen doesn't hurt her looks either. :wink:


----------



## evilamc

Greentree, she is so cute! I want her!! Sounds like you've been having fun 

Got in a short ride today after work. New boarder/house renter actually joined me too. Went well! Her horse is faster then Dexter..but then again what horse isn't. She was amazed at how slow he was even heading home lol! She was like I've never seen a horse get SLOWER going home like him! We walked the whole time, shes like me and likes to relaxxxx. I actually tried something goofy today...I put velcro on my saddlepad to attach it to saddle...it maybe moved about a cm...then I think the velcro really settled in place! First ride I didn't have to get off and fix my saddle pad in awhile. Its a temporary fix till the company and I get the whole tree thing figured out but at least it's an easy bandaid.

2.73 miles, 228.37 for the year.

Any of you looking for a cheap wintec dressage saddle? I've decided I'm going to sell all my dressage tack...I just don't see myself getting back into it. Not anytime soon or probably ever once I moved out of the city.

OH AND EXCITING NEWS! WELL TWO THINGS.

I'm getting married in October. This is going to be the most private casual ceremony EVER though. We have to be married BEFORE we do the cruise wedding in Jan, so I decided to have a Justice of the Peace come to my parents beach house to marry us so my grandfather could see. He's never seen any of his grandkids get married.

Andddd We MAY have a buyer for my pet grooming business! Well its my families business. We've had it for sale for like 5 years now. Its the main thing thats tied me down to the city! Once it sells I can REALLY start focusing on moving! If we sell it as the business and not just sell the land, then I'll just continue to work there till we find the right place....then I can PEACE OUT! So excited. My mom would KILL me if I ever left while she was still running the place because she depends on me to do a lot. Once its under new ownership then I don't care! I will feel bad for all my clients who love my work...I hope they find somewhere good to go  I do some more specialized grooming then other groomers in the area (Show clips, hand stripping and dying stuff), so not sure what they will do.


----------



## Atomicodyssey

Exciting things for you evilamc! My treeless saddle is currently listed on ebay and once I sell it I will be in the market for a new saddle... sooo....

Today I FINALLY got to test out my friends Thorowgood. The day was surprisingly beautiful for August in south Florida. There was a cool breeze all day, the temps never went over 89, and I wasn't drenched in sweat the entire time. It was actually somewhat PLEASANT! Fall is coming, and I am so so glad...

Anywho, I'm about a half mile from my friend and we finally had the cards right to meet up as I've been wanting to try out her Thorowgood Griffin and she's always wanted to try a treeless. I must say it is by far the best fit a treed saddle has come in my eyes to fitting Bandit. Did I mention comfortable? Secure? The only thing I didn't like about it is the twist is a little narrow for my liking and was a bit uncomfortable. Bandit was a pistol the whole time and pulled, pranced, danced, side stepped most of our measly four mile ride. I can't blame him entirely as he hasn't been in routine work for a couple months now but it was annoying. He started cantering and instead of breaking down into a trot he would just canter slower... and slower... and slower until if I asked him to spin he'd be dam near performing a pirouette. He also was a bit of a turd about leaving the barn, so when we returned he had a nice lunging session and alas a quiet horse ensued. Tomorrow the vet comes out at one but I plan on getting a ride in the am as I still have Emilee's saddle and well the boy needs worked... clearly shown by his antics tonight. 

I bought a biothane S hack headstall on my beloved endurance tack group (and a sponge on a rope) but have not tested out the hack yet but put my snaffle on it. At first I was a bit baffled as the throatlatch was far lower placed than it should... come to discover it is called a C style bridle, and it is not a throatlatch but instead is designed to prevent the cheek pieces from sliding up near the eyes and rubbing the bone by there. Many people on the AERC group were also puzzled by it, but apparently it is more common in Europe and is a fine design especially for hack and side pull type bridles. I must say I like it, and the browband is nicely padded as well. All I really need (other than a saddle of course) is some sort of pommel or saddle bag, and a helmet for myself. I have one but it is an english velvet show helmet and I'm not exactly planning on going to the Grand Prix anytime soon. Did I mention its sweltering?

Here is a (albeit not the best) photo of my strange headstall. Bandit seems unimpressed. On the plus side it is Arab/Cob sized and fits my boys dainty head with room to spare either way.

On a slightly unrelated note... who would name their horse Jorge? The only thing I can think of is to be funny, because if you reverse it its "hay *****" hahah oh ignore me if you like...


----------



## Atomicodyssey

Oh! I almost forgot... people in other states like to brag about the ferocity of their bugs. I like to remind them I live in the swamp, and whatever they encounter I'm positive not only do I have to deal with more but abnormally radioactive sized ones. Here is an example. This little critter was inhabiting the pole where I have to push the gate button to leave the barn. Would you take your chances to go home, or set up shop in the tack room instead?


----------



## jamesqf

Atomicodyssey said:


> Would you take your chances to go home, or set up shop in the tack room instead?


Finally, a use for a riding crop


----------



## Atomicodyssey

To push the button with? Or try to anhiliate the beast? If the latter, I think it might just make him mad...! LOL

I did end up pushing it with a pen. I realize this is far too short, but to be honest I wasn't entirely convinced he was alive by the strange position he was in, which is the ONLY reason I even tried that! Turns out he was very much alive as his legs twitched while my pen entered his domain. EEK!


----------



## QOS

Gorgeous pictures and so jealous of everyone riding!! OMG it has been HOT and HUMID here in Texas. I had no one to ride with - oh how I miss the days when I would ride by myself. 

Evilamc - congrats on the upcoming marriage. That is exciting!!! Hope the business sells and you can move to the next stage of your life. Oh to be in my early 20's again.

I ordered a Steele saddle Tuesday morning. He is going to make the tree to fit Biscuit and hopefully my saddle problems will go away. When I put the stick across Biscuit's back it really showed how downhill he is due to the roach back. Gaaaaa....and I don't want to cause he pain or discomfort so I am shelling out a chunk!!

I love my Allegany but it isn't fitting him any longer. I had hoped I would never need another saddle but here I am buying another! The Allegany will be for sale and hopefully I can sell it. If not, I will just have it as a decoration! 

Cousin and I are supposed to ride Sunday. She loaned me a western Circle Y that I am going to ride in for a while. We are getting ready for our trip to Mississippi to ride - I can't wait.


----------



## evilamc

Lol riding crop hasn't worked well for me for pushing buttons  I tried using mine to push button for street lights so I could cross 4 lane rd! I'm so short and dexters so big that crop just bent and went flimsy trying to teach as far as I needed it to! After a lot of dancing around I finally managed to kick button with my foot lol!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Oreos Girl

Congrats on getting married Evilamc. Hope you family business sells.

Greentree, I like you mare, she is gorgeous.

Atomic, I think I might set up shop in the tack room but would ultimately push the button. Luckily I am better with bugs/spiders than snakes.

QOS, start the chant with me, Fall is coming, Fall is coming.


----------



## QOS

I am chanting Oreos. OMG this is actually the hottest time for us through the end of September. I have a wedding next weekend. Why would anyone get married in September? (this from the person who did that!!!) 

I am hoping it is not a scorcher the weekend we go to Mississippi. We went in October last year and it was hot. Hubby said my cousin was crazy to want to go then. I think we should have gone in March before it got hot!


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

Its been a long time since I have posted anything, but I have been reading. Phantom, looks like you and your other half had a great time on the ride! Evil, I am so happy for you and your family. I hope you sell the biz soon. Greentree, you have the most beautiful horses. If I am ever looking for another horse, I am calling on you! 

So since I last posted, I have been living in our new place. Well, camping might be more accurate! I have 2 of our dogs and all the equines since last Friday night. 

We did our memorial ride on August 13 and 14. We have been doing the memorial ride in honor of Kim’s dad Bruce since he passed in 2010 and we spread his ashes on the slopes of Alta Lake Ridge. Kim’s Aunt and Uncle have their ashes there too. It is the one spot where you can see 5 of the 7 lakes in the Seven Lakes Basin. 

We went up to the little town where we both grew up and camped outside of town. Our friends came to visit us, eat a potluck, and play Quirkle for 3 hours on a picnic table by the creek. The next morning, we were off at 6 am to Seven Lakes Basin. 

We rode in with Uncle Allen and sister Karla, who rode back out while Kim and I went further into the basin to camp at Cliff Lake. The ride was about 10 miles, much of which was really tough because of downed trees and steep ROCKY terrain. 

When we reached our campsite, there were tiny frogs everywhere, like 10-15 per square foot! We swam, ate dinner and slept like a rock. In the morning, I was up making coffee. Our baby horse Millie was not tied up because she won’t leave us. She decided to check out what I was doing and dumped my pot of water! Then, as I was getting more water to boil, I heard elk cows calling. We ran up the cliffside, trying to see the elk but they were just over the ridge. There was a bull calling too! It was very exciting and went on for 15 minutes or so.

We rode out at 10 am. It was really fun for the first hour, but the horses became quite foot sore, so we walked the last 3 miles. We saw the forest service mule train on our way out, clearing the trail, so those last 3 miles were easier, even if on foot.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

This last weekend, Kim brought the horses and donkeys up to our new place and spent the weekend here. We found out there is a short trail up right by our house. It is a steep 2 mile loop of nice dirt trail with blackberries dangling along the sides. We rode the trail and explored our 40 acre lot. 

My mare loved the trail and wanted to trot or lope most of the way. She was calm but interested, energetic but controlled. I like to ride on a bareback pad for short rides from home, so I had a really great challenge, loping up a steep trail bareback. Talk about an adrenaline rush!

It was back to work this Monday, and it's the time of year I work long hours, so I did not get to ride much, just around the pasture. We also have bad forest fires nearby, so the air quality is just awful. 

Yesterday, I came home to a donkey in the yard and Millie in the big pasture, and the rest trotting around nervously. The donkey, Dusty, had climbed through the fence and Millie had jumped it! Millie had a big cut on her right hind, but it wasn’t bad enough for the vet, just bad enough to make me hyperventilate a little. I dusted her with moon powder and put her in the round pen for the night, and let the rest of them out in the big pasture for the first time. I was worried about letting them out there because it is 20 acres and I can't see them if they go into the wooded parts. I put a bear bell on April so I can hear her at least.

I think I figured out why the horses and donkeys were acting so crazy, though. Just as I was finishing up with Millie in her pen, I heard an elk cow, then a bull, about 50 yards away. My mare April, who is the lead mare, went running off into the field toward a herd of 25 elk who were IN MY PASTURE. I ran down to get closer and April came back toward me. Then she ran at the elk again, which caused them to run out of the pasture and over the fence. April stood proudly, snorting and prancing (she thought she scared them!), until the elk came trotting back toward her, jumping my fence again. Then she ran back to me and circled behind me, snorting loudly. I was standing between her and the elk as they looked at each other. April ran up to them again, this time more timidly, then ran back to me again.

The elk just stayed there, obviously not afraid of me or April. 


































Millie is wearing her new saddle in these pictures. it is a Circle Y Ranch that the property owners gave to me for helping them. I wasn't sure if it would fit her or Kim, but they are a perfect match! And it is a saddle I would have picked out myself, with its plain dark oil design. I really scored! They also gave me some other odds and ends that are really nice, just need some cleaning and oiling. 

I have another saddle that may fit me and April. I will try it out this weekend and share the pictures with you.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Foxtail, sounds like you have been having a lot of adventures! All the riding sounds lovely, except for the downed trees and sore feet. The work sounds less than ideal, but hopefully it helps pay the bills and will eventually lessen to give you more riding time.

Not sure what I think of elk standoff in the pasture.. guess you won't have to worry about the horses getting out of sight if the elk stick around. :shock:


----------



## Zexious

Foxtail--One word. Jelly.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Had the day off work and the humidity finally broke, so got Dream out for a ride. Did a bit of exploring on the trail my SIL showed me the other day. For the life of me I can never ride it the same way she showed me.. always wind up riding it backwards! But I guess it doesn't matter as long as I eventually figure out where I am. :lol:











Unfortunately, the ride didn't end up quite like I had hoped. While trotting along nice and quiet, Dream caught a toe, stumbled, and then went down literally onto her head. I thought she was going to roll all the way over, so launched myself off and away from her. She managed not to somersault, but it was a near thing. She jumped right up back and seemed fine, but I knew after such a wreck she was going to be hurting. Hand-walked her the rest of the way home (about 6 miles), so I am gonna be feeling that tomorrow (not to mention the places I landed on). :shock: 

Poor girl actually has "road" rash on her poll:










:-( :-( :-( :-( :-( 

Had been planning to get Dream out again tomorrow, but won't be doing that now. I can only imagine how bad both her head and her neck/back will be hurting, after the worst sort of "adjustment" today. Though she did trot sound even after we got home.


On a good note, I got the professional photo from Possum's ride today and it actually doesn't look like I am on a runaway! Helps the picture was taken a the top of a pretty steep hill, so the other horses ahead of us were walking (Possum was jigging, ugh). :?











2014 mileage
...
08/23/14 possum 50.05 miles 6.0 mph 1031.81 total miles
08/28/14 dream 17.68 miles 6.0 mph *1049.49 total miles*


----------



## greentree

Dawn, we can be sore together!!! I ran out of luck doing the other sister,,, we were DONE, stopped, ready to unhitch, and DH turned to get lead ropes, I don't know....all I know is the filly stepped off, and then I was falling off the sled, and the horses wound up in a tangled heap. A few scrapes, but nothing serious. I don't know about emotional damage. I know I am depressed.


----------



## phantomhorse13

greentree said:


> Dawn, we can be sore together!!! I ran out of luck doing the other sister,,, we were DONE, stopped, ready to unhitch, and DH turned to get lead ropes, I don't know....all I know is the filly stepped off, and then I was falling off the sled, and the horses wound up in a tangled heap. A few scrapes, but nothing serious. I don't know about emotional damage. I know I am depressed.


Very glad that things didn't end much worse for you and the girls--sounds like it was a very very scary situation. And while it sounds like everyone handled it well, l totally understand about being depressed. 

I keep telling myself that Dream seemed much less upset by the whole thing than I was..


----------



## evilamc

Foxtail! Glad to know your doing well!! Awesome pictures 

PH POOR DREAM!!! Its like one thing after another with her  You should look up some acupressure videos, if she seems a little sore tomorrow you could try some on her! Dexter LOVES it. A lot of its pretty easy for the owner to do, my friend does it and showed me a few things. I hope you aren't too bruised or sore tomorrow too.

Awwww Greentree, at least no one was badly hurt  Don't be too hard on yourself!

Raynor sent me a little message last night





No riding for me today, got there so late, I was just too tired and hungry to put in a good ride! Oh well, I groomed Dexter up and we worked on some of his tricks.


----------



## jamesqf

phantomhorse13 said:


> I keep telling myself that Dream seemed much less upset by the whole thing than I was..


Well, yeah, 'cause you landing on her would hurt a lot less than the other way around 

Besides, you're the one who'd get stuck with the vet & doctor bills.


----------



## QOS

Foxtail, gorgeous pictures and y'all's ride sounds amazing. Had to laugh about the elk standoff!!! I would love to camp overnight with the horses out in the woods. We horse camp but come back to the trailer :lol: Maybe one of these day I will get to do that.

Dawn, poor Dreams. Her poor little noggin!!!! Hope she is ok and not stiff - you too. That must have been scary. Biscuit kept stumbling last month and I thought he was going to dang well face plant. 

Greentree - ggaaaaaaaa that must have been frightening. I saw a video of the Budweiser horses stumbling and going down in an arena expo. How scary! Hope y'all are all ok.

Raynor is too dang cute. I want to kiss him up!

A gentleman is driving as I type from Colorado to buy The RoadRunner. I am so sorry to see it go. A lady from Montana really wanted it but didn't have a way to haul it there and the price to haul was CRAZY high. She was so disappointed when her hauler fell through. Anywhoo...the man is from the Colorado Springs area and hopefully by this time tomorrow all details will be wrapped up and The RoadRunner will be on its way to Colorado. 

That frees up money for my new Steele Saddle. Biscuit said he was fine with just being a fat pasture pony. We haven't rode that much and OMG I went to see my boys today and Biscuit is a little Beluga Whale  He is so cute...but I may be pretty partial!!!

I hope everyone has a fantastic weekend with no sore feet, boo boo's on the head, tangled teams or loss of hair on a horses back. There should be some kind of Texas Proverb for that!!!!


----------



## evilamc

Stumbling a lot always makes me get worried  They've been doing some studies now that EPM can be transmitted by birds too! AHHHHH Lymes and EPM here, must get awayyyyyyyy.

QQS Raynor would happily cuddle in your arms and take all the love you'll give him. When you pick him up he just goes completely limp and cuddles on you. Sometimes its hard for me to decide which kid of mine is more spoiled...... Can't wait to see your new saddle when its all done  I ALMOST went with them when I was shopping...kinda wish I did now.


----------



## QOS

I would spoil him ROTTEN!!!!

I should have gone with them too. I thougth that because of the saddle fit kit that they would be able to fit him but that is not the case. I am sure this is why he would always try to avoid being saddled. He stopped that for a long time with his Allegany but started it up again just before we lost hair. Poor fellow. I bet that is why he is not too anxious to be caught. :-(

I am hoping the Steele tree is here before we go to Mississippi!!!!! I will be taking another saddle though just in case there is any problems. I actually have a black Aussie saddle I have rode in MAYBE 3 times. It did go on an endurance ride with a young lady at the barn but other than that - it is sitting on a rack at the barn!! I bought it to ride in while my Allegany was being made.


----------



## phantomhorse13

evilamc said:


> Stumbling a lot always makes me get worried  They've been doing some studies now that EPM can be transmitted by birds too!


That was def going thru my head, along with vision issues, and several other even less likely things. Six miles of walking (at least at the pace I can manage) gives you a lot of time to think/worry!!

My gut says it's her hocks though. I know the last round of bad lyme flares, we wound up getting them worked up. They showed some arthritic changes then (5 years ago), so can't imagine things have improved any. Have a call into the vet to come out for rads and a workup and will see what that brings..

Hope everyone gets some good saddle time this holiday weekend. I had been hoping to ride today, but instead will have a hot date with the lawn mower. :?


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

PH, I am so sorry about Dream's tumble. That would have upset me too! I saw it on my phone the first time, so no pics. Now that I see the owie, it makes me cringe! 

I am trying to upload a picture of Millie's cuts, but the technology at our new house is still "under construction!" Her cut looks bad, but I think it will heal nicely. I am not sure if it was the large herd of elk in her field, or the embers and smoke from the bad forest fire 5 miles away, but she and the rest of my herd were agitated enough for her to attempt jumping the fence Monday. 

I am thinking positive thoughts for Dream.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

Here's Millies leg.


----------



## Celeste

I am trying to find the "don't like" button for Millie and Dream's boo boos. Ouch. I'm glad that it wasn't worse. I hope they get better.

I rode at the house for a few minutes today. The Psycho Princess probably did pretty well considering how little I have ridden lately. Fall is coming.


----------



## QOS

Ooooo poor girl!!! Hope her leg heals quickly.

My RoadRunner trailer is now on its way just west of Colorado Springs, Co. Super nice guy invited us to come up and ride with him there. LOL I may just have to take him up on that!!!

I was so sorry to see it go.


----------



## Roux

PH - I love the photos from the Iron Mountain Jubilee. That river looks so refreshing! Sorry to hear about Dream - I have never heard of a horse getting injured like that before, I hope she will heal quickly. 

GreenTree - Such a beautiful team you have there! What gorgeous girls. 

Foxtail - Your memorial ride is such a nice tribute, how lovely. Crazy story about the elk! Roux has been jumping his fence as well (no idea why I think he is just likes to be alone since he goes from a pasture of 4 horses to one with none when he jumps). So far he hasn't been hurt but it worries me too. Poor Millie I hope its not too serious and she won't try it again!

~~~ ~~~ ~~~ ~~~ ~~~ ~~~ ~~~ ~~~ ~~~ ~~~ ~~~ ~~~ ~~~ ~~~ 

I wasn't able to ride much this week because I got a nasty cold, second week of school so of course. I actually lost my voice on Tuesday and couldn't speak for 4 days! 

By Friday I was feeling much better so my mom went with me for a short ride. I am feeling thankful because both horses sat a week and gave us no problems on the ride. I knew Gus would be good but I haven't let Roux rest more than a few days at a time. I think riding horses often keeps them well- behaved!

I was feeling lazy so didn't take any photos.

I am also looking for a saddle. Mine is older than me and while I do love it... its getting very worn out and it does weigh 40lbs. Also and Roux is building more and more muscle this saddle isn't fitting as well as it used to. But I can't decide if I should go with another Western style or look for a lighter Endurance or trail type! Decisions ... decisions.... 

*5.00 miles = 479.85 Total Miles*


----------



## AnitaAnne

Hello everyone. I have been catching up on my reading, and jeez you all have had a lot of adventures!! 

Foxtail: Congrats on the new place! 40 acres!! Fabulous! Your ride is such a nice tribute to those that have passed, such a beautiful place. 

The fire only 5 miles away is definately too close for comfort! Do you think that is why the elk have moved in with you? I hope Millie heals up without a scar. 

Dawn: Congrats on the rides! Frolicing in the river with your horses!! What fun 
Sorry to hear about Dream and your knee, she is such a trooper, but dang that is a bad scrape. 

Evil: Congrats on your upcoming wedding! Dex is such a handsom boy! Hopefully you will get your saddle issue straightened out. 

Denise & Atom: Ditto on the saddle issue! I swear, it might be easier to find a horse to fit a saddle than it is to find a saddle to fit a horse! Good luck to you! 

Celeste & Oreo: Yes, fall is coming and we have had some cool nights that make me eager for more, but the sunset is coming faster and faster too! Next will be the dreaded time change and the hunters. 

Atom: There is not enough bug spray on the planet for that creature on the gate. :shock: May I suggest a torch? The gate post can be replaced. 

Roux: Love your composit picture! You are an artist with a camera! 

Roaddy: Congrats on getting your truck running!! Good idea to practice camping in the trailer...don't forget a broom :lol:

______________________________________________________________

I haven't been on here for a while cause I haven't been anywhere to ride. Just pasture riding and getting used to my Barefoot Cheyene. It fits well now that I put the wide gullet in it, and Chivas seems just fine with it too. Darn thing seems so huge though, but I think that is just the way treeless saddles are. 

I've been using the Barefoot since my Fabtron needs some repairs. It is usable, the tree is not broken, but there are some nails sticking out that could be quite painful...I need to find someone to repair/rebuild it. I can't imagine what my Barefoot would look like if the same thing happened to it. Just keeping my fingers crossed that I don't find out!!

The biggest problem is my Stowaway bags don't fit on the back of the saddle right. The way the seat is, the Stowaway would be laying on his loins and flopping. I just don't think that is a good idea. So, I tied a Stowaway boot bag to the pommel, and it is more or less secure and at least gives me room to stick some things. I plan to rig some water bottles to the breast collar, we should be set for trails. The other issue is the seat is a bit slick unless I ride in jeans. Maybe a full seat breech would work, but I don't have any and I really don't want one. My Rackers slide all over in the saddle :-( I'm just not use to a slick seat. Barefoot makes a sheepskin seat that I can buy to replace the leather one, but it is pricey. I'm going to try some trails this weekend in the Barefoot, hopefully I won't slide out of it!!

I had looked and looked for a saddle holder for using in a car, and discovered only one very expensive PVC pipe model available that doesn't hold anything but the saddle, and it looks like it would tip over ( only one in the USA - Stubbs in the UK makes a neat one)

So, after some scribles on paper and a trip to a few stores, I made this handy little saddle tote. Big & strong enough to carry everything in one place! What do y'all think?


----------



## phantomhorse13

That saddle tote is such a clever idea and looks great!!

If you are having slip issues with your saddle, you can look for a seat cover to add to help give your tush some purchase. Sheepskin ones are expensive, but you should be able to find a reasonably priced fleece one (like this one).


----------



## QOS

Amy - that saddle tote is the bomb!!! You are so clever!!!

Hey everyone - my Allegany Renegade Endurance saddle is for sale. If y'all know anyone wanting a great saddle - let me know. It is 2 years old - kept inside. 7" gullet and Allegany's "D Bar". It has 8 ties on it...2 on each corner, supracore seat, Horseshoe stainless hardware. Two sets of stirrups - a set of Endurance stirrups that have been used 1 hour  and a set of standard western stirrups. I also have a bridle and 2 sets of reins from Allegany. Hoping to sell it as I will not put it back on The Biscuit. 

LOL I found out today that Biscuit possibly is a daddy! We had lunch today with a guy Barry went to school with. We see him periodically and he is long time friends with the guy I bought Biscuit from. He said today that he had bred a mare to a palomino stud that Kenny had had before he gelded him. 0.0 He showed me a pic of the palomino that looked like Biscuit. I am going to ask Kenny if he ever bred Biscuit before gelding him. LOL I may have a grandhorse!!!


----------



## Roux

Anita- that saddle stand is a fantastic idea. And it looks so good. I bet you could sell a few of those! If my car had a bigger hatch I would want one for sure. 

QQS- how much is the saddle and could you post pictures? Also why didn't it work for the Biscuit?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnitaAnne

Thanks for all the compliments on my tote. I don't have a tack room in my trailer, and was getting very frustrated having to make several trips to carry stuff. I don't like to keep my saddle at the barn. 

I doubt I could make any money selling them, although the thought did cross my mind Roux.

Dawn, that is a neat seat pad, I bought a real sheepskin pad, but it slides all over the place so I don't use it. It works great on my Fabtron with the suede seat, sticks great to that but slides all over the Barefoot. 

It us raining here, must b my day off. Grrr
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Oreos Girl

Roaddy, still doing that ACTHA ride in Georgia next week?


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> Dawn, that is a neat seat pad, I bought a real sheepskin pad, but it slides all over the place so I don't use it. It works great on my Fabtron with the suede seat, sticks great to that but slides all over the Barefoot.


Really? How annoying! I have a sheepskin seat cover over my Torsion (basically same saddle you have just diff maker) and it doesn't move at all. Wonder what the difference is?

Did you contact the maker of the sheepskin and see if they have any suggestions?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Dawn, I haven't tried the sheepskin pad on my Torsion saddle, but I don't slide as much on the Torsion either. 
I bought the Australian style pad, cause I thought it would fit better. It has two string ties in the front and an elastic strap in the rear. 
There's just something odd about the Barefoot leather. I wish I could use the Torsion, but it doesn't have the spine support of the Barefoot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnitaAnne

This is the pad 

http://www.ridingwarehouse.com/JMS_Sheepskin_Saddle_Cushion_Cover_-_Australian/descpage-JMSASSC.html
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tman33

Well we just finished our 21st ride this weekend with 174+ miles. We have been very lucky all year about not getting rained on while there was rain all around us on several rides. We had our slickers so it wasn't that bad. It started on us at about he half way point. It got really bad when we were about a mile from the barn. We had made our minds up that we were going no matter the weather. It turned out good for us. We are only going to be able to make about three or four more rides this year. All that ride with us are already missing them! we have had a great years worth of riding. These last few should be some of the best of all. One of them will be an over night in Oct. Cant wait!


----------



## tman33

We also had some new folks that rode with us that had never rode our trails. I believe they truly enjoyed them, even though we got rained on half of the ride. We did some great cooking as well!


----------



## tman33

See next page


----------



## tman33




----------



## QOS

Roux - here are some pictures I took of the saddle.
























It is two years old and I had it custom made for Biscuit. Biscuit has a slight roach back so it made him really hard to fit. It is pinching his withers and Biscuit already had white marks on his shoulders when I got him and this is making it worse. The saddle is a size D tree from Allegany. Super comfortable. It is the Renegade Endurance with slim fenders and weighs about 22 lbs. I bought a girth for it that has the same Horse Shoe brand hardware so it would all match. Haven't used that girth in a while but it will go with the saddle along with the extra pair of stirrups. 

I am asking $975 for it. 

I rode in my cousin's Circle Y saddle today. It is very nice but wasn't as comfortable as the Allegany. I can ride for hours in that saddle and be just fine. We dang near melted today. It wasn't that hot temp wise - it was 85 degrees but it was so humid I felt like I was melting. Biscuit was soaking wet and all we did was walk. We probably didn't ride more than 4 miles. We hosed the horses down - my cousin had to wipe foamy sweat off of Biscuit's eyes - she thought he had something stuck on his face and it was just sweaty foam. Ugh. what a sauna in Texas today.


----------



## greentree

Tman, do you have a website or any other info? I do not do Facebook, so that doesn't count! Gorgeous pictures!


----------



## mammakatja

Didn't hit any super long trails this weekend but ended up riding our local Labor Day parade yesterday. I didn't think I would have any pics to post since I didn't have anyone personal in the crowd, but my neighbor snuck in a beautiful shot of my big ol' show off. The second pic is of my daughter on her pink steed. :lol: It. Was. Hot. Parade started at 4pm on a Texas afternoon. But we had a blast.


----------



## Zexious

^Wow, that horse is to die for :< And the color scheme... love it xD


----------



## gunslinger

Ah...to be back in the saddle.....not trail riding though.....we rode in the Ider mule day parade on Labor day.....

Wow....about 2 in the afternoon the heat was staggering.....


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> This is the pad
> JMS Sheepskin Saddle Cushion/Cover - Australian


That is the same brand I have on the Torsion, just a slightly different shape. I can't imagine what that Barefoot leather must be like, cause I thought the Torsion was somewhat slippery!! :shock:


Like everyone else, the weather here has been disgusting the past few days. We have had the nicest summer, so its highly ironic that now we are getting the horrendous heat and humidity. And the BUGS.. omg they are everywhere no matter what or how much spray is used.

Worked Gamer a bit yesterday, but between the horrible heat and the attack of the killer biting things, it didn't last very long. She certainly enjoyed being hosed off after tho! :lol:











Ride was so brief I didn't even bother to turn on my Garmin.. I doubt we went 1/4 mile. Had hoped to work her again today, but its just too hot to even bother and I am still anemic from the bugs yesterday.

Hope to get Dream out tomorrow and Thursday, so the vet can see what is going on Thursday afternoon during our appt.


----------



## mammakatja

Thank you Zexious.  I love my colors and polo wraps. I had one daughter in black and pink, another in purple and blue, and then I decided to do red and yellow. The red kind of looks out of place, but he was actually wearing a yellow, red and black brow and nose band. Hard to tell in the pic.


----------



## Roux

Went for a quick 7.39 miles with the Roux between classes today. *487.24 Total Miles* It was about 88 deg. not to buggy either! Roux did really well and got to practice his jumping!

It is a beautiful saddle QQS - I looked and I think Roux needs the tree one size bigger (wider). Have you thought about posting it on the Endurance group that Atomic is all ways talking about?


----------



## QOS

Roux - which group is it? I think I posted it originally on a FB one. Spread it around...ya never know who will want it and be just the size they need!


----------



## Eole

The group is "Endurance Tack & Horse Swap'
Warning: nice place to sell, but also nice place to buy things you didn't know you needed and suddenly MUST have. 

Mammakatja, that's a stunning horse, wow!
Phantom, I'm lost, how many greys do you ride??? 

Very humid and rainy lately here as well. Leaves are turning red. :shock: We had to put one mare to sleep last week, it's been a hectic 2 weeks. Time off after tomorrow, hopefully will have more trail rides to report the following week.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Eole said:


> Phantom, I'm lost, how many greys do you ride???


We own 4 greys (Dream, George, Sultan, Gamer).

I have also been riding a friend's youngster, Tuesday (half-sister to my Gamer), at some events. She is a lovely rose grey.

And then there is Possum, the arab/standardbred cross I have been riding some this season. He is a very fleabitten grey.

So.. 6? :wink:


----------



## Atomicodyssey

Ahh yes beware joining the endurance group... I've managed to sell zilch but have picked up a bridle, an s hack, a breast collar, a saddle, a pad, a girth, a sponge and well, you get the idea. 

Of course these are all things that I just HAD to have.


----------



## QOS

LOL I am a member of that FB group. I have more tack than I need so I haven't been tempted. Hopefully this saddle and a new pad will be the last stuff for awhile!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Mammakatja, your horse is such a looker! And it appears like his personality and talents match his fabulous looks! 

So, does he have a twin brother around that is available? Brother? Nephew? I'll even be happy with a cousin if he is anything like your boy.:wink:

You and your girls look so fancy! Glad to hear you didn't all melt.


----------



## tman33

greentree, only have a facebook page Triple T horse Rides . No webpage at this time. We ride mainly on our hunting club lease with family and friends, have a lot of friends. We also make a few rides each year on some great public land. I think it would be worth it to check us out on our facebook page. Thanks for looking and asking.


----------



## tman33

Her is a great father and son pic


----------



## tman33

Here is a pretty good one!


----------



## tman33

This was a great ride!


----------



## tman33




----------



## tman33

This was this past weekend, right before the rain moved in. About five mins after this pic was taken here came the rain and we rode for the next 2.5-3 hours in the rain. However, it was not that bad until we were about a 1/2 mile from the barn.


----------



## Celeste

QOS said:


> LOL I am a member of that FB group. I have more tack than I need so I haven't been tempted. Hopefully this saddle and a new pad will be the last stuff for awhile!!


Right. All I need is one more thing.......................................

:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Zexious

tman--Though a bit shaky, I love the pic of the water crossing. Looks like you have a fun group to ride with!


----------



## tman33

Yep it is hard to take a perfect pic on top of a moving horse! Yep we have a blast. We have lost several folks this year that just have not been able to ride. I hope next year they will be able to start back. At times we may have 20-21 riders or more.


----------



## Roadyy

Oreosgirl, sorry I am just now catching up on posts and saw your inquiry about the Ga ride. I have joined cahoots with the Ride Host that I went to back in June. She has drawn me in as a volunteer judging obstacles on the trail courses. 

We have 2 rides( Sept and Oct) in Marianna,Fl at the caverns park I posted pics of awhile back, then a ride at the farm in Jasper(November) I went to in June then finish out the last 2 in Milton,Fl for December and January. 

My daughter is going to be competing as a Junior rider so I'll still get to enjoy seeing her grow and have fun with her horse. 

Our first event is this weekend at the Florida Caverns State Park in Marianna. We are going to be up there Friday evening through Sunday afternoon. We even got DW to join in as a Buddy rider to tag along with DD since she needs an adult to accompany her. 

Hopefully there will be some great pictures to share with you come next week.

My only problem is that I started this to spend time enjoying horses and the trails with my daughter and now my DW is going to get that enjoyment while I sit back and watch others enjoying the rides. lol Still not sure how that happened. haha

Not sure I will be a judge at all 5 events so it may work out in the end.


Hope all of the scratches and injuries are healing quickly and with little to no pain. 



Oh, almost forgot. My truck was up and running for just over a week when it decided to puke a rear end on the way to pick up the gooseneck horse trailer. Now I'll be borrowing the truck and trailer I used for the Jasper trip again.


I did clean the horse trailer up for the friend as it hasn't been used but twice(by me) in the last several years.

Here are a couple of before and after pics..


































Hope to see ya'll on the other side of the weekend.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Dang Roadyy, it's always a case of good news/bad news isn't it? 

The trailer looks like a different rig in the after pictures! Good job! Looks like that is your DD up there scrubbing the top, that's high up there :shock: 

Rats about the truck. 

I discovered that when I was focusing on developing the kids riding, somehow I rarely found time for me to ride. Just the way it works sometimes. 

Maybe you & your DW could take turns? Judge one day, and ride one day?


----------



## evilamc

Tman, if you ever want a website let me know  I make them for dirt cheap and quite nicely  You have AWESOME trails! I'm jealous of your pics.

The endurance tack swap on FB is dangerous....I haven't bought anything yet, but I've come close. I'm on a few horse classified FB groups, I'm such a window shopper though.

Roadyy that trailer looks soo much cleaner! Come do mine!

I haven't gotten much riding time in  been SO HOT AND HUMIDDDDD anddd Dexter got a lovely bite RIGHT where the saddle goes.










I did take him to met the trainer on Monday though, that was so much fun! I'm really excited to have him work with Dexter. He said Dexter was very smart and brave, but also very stoic. Hes able to suck up all his emotions for a long time until he finally can't anymore and just explodesss. So hes going to have him for 3-4 weeks and work on getting him out of that exploding habit and finally get him over being so fearful of people getting on. I'm going to go out once or twice a week too to help out and get training for me too! He's going to teach him a "pick me up" command, which is me going to mounting block, I raise my hand, and that signals him to come to block and put his stirrup at my leg! Hopefully this will really get Dexter 100% to being a reliable trail partner. For the most part, hes amazing, but theres just SOMETHING not right in that little head of his (or big head I should say....) I don't know what the previous owners did to him  Hes still quite headshy with new people too, trainer instantly noticed that.

Glad some of you are getting some ride time in though, hopefully it cools down some soon. The heat I can deal with....but the 80-90% humidity....I can not. I was dripping sweat while walking around in the SHADE doing little chores. Can't imagine being in the sun riding...


----------



## mammakatja

Hit the trails with my boy Rascal this morning. Covered about 5 miles so, short and sweet, but heavy on the sweet.  Rascal was given to me a few years ago after he was abandoned and turned loose. He was halter broke, and barely that. A man in work gloves and a ball cap FREAKED him out. I could barely get a saddle on him, and if he let me cinch him up, it wasn't long before it was rodeo bronc city. He bucked so hard, he literally knocked an entire round pen over on it's side once. He was scared to death. Needless to say, we've come a LOOOOONG way and he wants to please so bad. He just had major trust issues. I worked with him for a year on the ground before I ever thought about putting another saddle on him. BUT...long story short, time and patience has paid off. This boy willingly crosses just about anything that comes his way on the trail. I LOVE this horse with all my heart.


----------



## Eole

MammaK, that's a lovely story, I understand why you love that horse.

Evilamc, isn't nice to get an outsider's opinion on our horse? Glad you found someone to work with you and Dexter. Let us know how it goes with the trainer.

Did a short trail ride after work, finally! Sunny, cool, NO FLIES!!!! That was a perfect ride on a perfect mare. I'm off for a week, more rides to come.


----------



## Roux

Added a short 3.13 miles tonight! Again, no pictures. 
*
Total 490.37 Total Miles*


----------



## Roadyy

mamakatja, great story and good looking mount.

evilamc, sounds like yall are heading to a great chapter in your book. I don'y know about coming to clean your trailer, but bring it here and we will gladly help if you promise to join us for a trail ride.

My initial interest in helping with these rides were to be a safety rider so I could enjoy the trails as my daughter competed. Natalie has had some regular volunteers decide they have judged long enough and want to compete so she really needed 3 more judges. I accepted that role just because I like to help. I inquired about having my wife become a judge as well so we could rotate judging and riding events, but once you ride an event then you can no longer be a judge during that series for fear of favoritism to other riders you befriend. So I can't ride an event til next series in the spring.


We have started the meal we are bringing to the potluck dinner Saturday night...pulled pork bbq. There is a large can of baked beans just to the right of this picture too.


----------



## tman33

evilamc, The pics are nice but they really do not do the trails justice. We have a bunch of nice trails and are working on more all the time. I have videos but for what ever reason can not get them to up load. It usually takes us 6-7 hours to make our normal ride. It depends on how many riders we take, how good of a rider they are and how many stops they want to take along the way. Thanks


----------



## Celeste

tman33 said:


> We have a bunch of nice trails and are working on more all the time. I have videos but for what ever reason can not get them to up load. It usually takes us 6-7 hours to make our normal ride. It depends on how many riders we take, how good of a rider they are and how many stops they want to take along the way. Thanks


Where are your trails located?


----------



## phantomhorse13

Got Dream out yesterday in an attempt to make her show the vet (who is coming this afternoon) that her issues are not all in my head. We were mostly walking, much to her disgust. Weather was perfection, though the bugs were still pretty bad.











Went one some trails we haven't been on in months and were startled to find how grown up they had become!











But the views, as always, were worth the trailblazing.











Fingers crossed the workup this afternoon gives me some options to get her comfortable again!


2014 mileage
...
08/28/14 dream 17.68 miles 6.0 mph 1049.49 total miles
09/04/14 dream 8.27 miles 3.8 mph *1057.76 total miles*


----------



## evilamc

What did the vet say about Dream? I hope its nothing terrible 

Actually made it out to the barn today after work! I felt super guilty because I hadn't been the last 2 days  I've just been getting off work late and by the time I'm home it's so hot and humid and then starts thunder storming!!!!! It was slightly cooler this evening, and his bite seems to be healing well and he wasn't sore around it anymore..so I decided to finally try out the synthetic bighorn I bought to use till my nice saddle gets figured out.

Man that saddle is like sitting on a rock compared to my nicer saddle  Dexter moved decently in it, he was very forward and a little distracted but came back to me easily. It was so humid I kept him at a walk besides one small tiny trot. I haven't rode in like a week in a half so he may of just been happy to finally get out, or saddle felt good...or bad? Not sure yet. Sweat marks looked very good and even and my pad didn't move an inch! So that made me happy. 

Oh, and you KNOW you love your horse when you hop off to kill giant biting flies on their butt. Then I had to hand walk him till I found a place to get back on from lol! I was in the middle of a little cul de sac and some of the neighbors were out and just staring at me while I was whacking away at my horse hahaha. Probably thought I was beating him...but I was killing the giant fliesss!! I got 3 of them 

2.53 miles, 230.9 for the year. Can it be fall yet?

Ha got this goofy pink seat thingy for saddle. Was hoping it would make it little more comfy and not as slick! Didn't fit well though so didn't get to try it out..I'll have to modify it a bit.


----------



## jamesqf

evilamc said:


> Oh, and you KNOW you love your horse when you hop off to kill giant biting flies on their butt.


I dunno. I'd think of it more as selfish self-preservation, myself. If I'm on the ground killing biting flies on the horse's butt, I'm not in the saddle ready to be bucked off when one of them gets in a really painful bite


----------



## evilamc

jamesqf said:


> I dunno. I'd think of it more as selfish self-preservation, myself. If I'm on the ground killing biting flies on the horse's butt, I'm not in the saddle ready to be bucked off when one of them gets in a really painful bite


Hahaha pretty much. He does NOT like those things on him and I've already learned the hard way once what happens if he gets bit!!!


----------



## QOS

TMan33 - love the pictures!!!

Roaddy, that just bites but the trailer looks great now! 

Dawn, hope Dreams is ok.

I am hoping to ride this weekend. I haven't been out to the barn except to just pet Biscuit and give them alfalfa. Lots going on here that is taking up my time. Planning a ride in the middle of the week up at Ebenezer if it doesn't rain.

We are going to Mississippi to ride in 2 weeks. OMG can't wait!


----------



## Khainon

i have gone a mere five miles the past couple months on my mare...if i dont get out to the barn at around 6 am to ride..i cant go..period..and only on weekends as that the only free time i have...living in the desert kinda sucks as the average temp has been 105 lately and i wont ride in that hellish heat...my mare and my gelding dont seem to mind too terribly much though..they seem to like just being turned out and doing their own things..i myself though am going stir crazy...


----------



## tman33

We are located in NW Alabama


----------



## tman33

we always eat good after our rides as well! After six or seven hours worth of riding everyone is ready for a good meal.


----------



## tman33

I told you we eat good!


----------



## tman33




----------



## tman33




----------



## tman33

Shrimp boil on the back deck, way to end a horse ride.


----------



## tman33

We do a lot of these. They are deer fajitas. We get everything ready before we head out on the ride. Then when we get back we cook them on the deck on my cowboy wok! I can turn out a lot of food for a bunch of people, quick! OK now it is official, I am hungry. Got to go.


----------



## evilamc

tman, you can't post those pictures if you aren't sharing with us! Looks too delicious!


----------



## Celeste

Now I am hungry.


----------



## Khainon

well tomorrow..the 6th is my birthday..so im going riding in the morning..yay :3


----------



## tman33

evilamc, I know it is a long drive but come on down and we will share. We will even take you on a great horse ride as well.


----------



## Roux

By the time we got out of work, finished up errands and fought traffic we ended up on an accidental moonlight ride! 

Luckily the moon was almost full and we were able to see just fine. Even so we didn't go for very long because Roux and my mom are both a little spooky at night lol. 
*
+ 4.12 miles = Total 494.49 Total Miles










*


----------



## tman33

I am planning another ride this weekend. We will have several folks on this one. I have two friends that have never rode a horse in their life, and we plan on ridding 5-6 hours. Do yall think they will be sore the next day.


----------



## QOS

Looks like some mighty fine cuisine!!!

My ride has been cancelled for tomorrow. Cousin can't go so I have no riding buddy tomorrow. Supposed to go one day this week with some other folks so hope it isn't freaking raining. 

Went out to see my horses today and Biscuit's right eye was draining a little and looked slightly puffy. I will have to double check on that tomorrow and make sure my boy is ok. It is time to go for shots and Coggins before our trip so will get that done this week. Happy trails everyone...wish I was riding!


----------



## evilamc

I had a fun ride today! After some silly theatrics from Dexter. He decided my other set of saddle bags were SUPER SCARY BECAUSE THEY'RE BIGGER!!!!!!! Was leading him away from trailer to take him in ring and lunge him with them on to get him used to them....he had other plans. Bolted right into me and took off bucking. When I caught him he was chill as a cucumber, guess them bouncing around while he was bucking got him used to them. He did BREAK my EXPENSIVE thinline reins though!!!!!! Luckily I had a set of biothane reins in my truck I had bought but not used yet.

Ignore my dumb face...lol...Thaks Dex.









Butttt we still had a great ride. I met up with a girl I've never rode with but we have a mutual friend and started talking and she just bought a trailer! So I had her met me at the park that has a ring so she could work her 4 yr old in the ring some first before we went out! It was their first time on a trail ride  Dexter was an awesome babysitter, set a great pace. Was nice having someone to ride with that was ok with walking and relaxing on the trail, not all GOGOGO!

Snapped a pic of them 









Anddd us









Only did 2.3 miles  a giant tree was down blocking the way, andddd I'm not much for jumping, so we turned and went back. We had an awesome ride though! Her horse met bikers for the first time, and did amazing with them, Dexter was a great role model besides his clear hatred for his saddle bag in the parking lot. Guess I should of known better and put it on in the ring and lunged him..but he's worn some before just much smaller so I didn't think much of it. Can't wait for him to go to training so hopefully he'll learn new things on him AREN'T going to eat him. I think I'm just going to play it safe till then and just stick with our more normal routine lol. Fiance just wants me to get rid of him and find a quieter horse...but every horse has its quirks and I'm not getting rid of a horse I can just plop kids on and take them for pony rides and that I can ride out alone for hours!  Hopefully the trainer can sort out whats going on in that head of his.

233.2 for the year.


----------



## gunslinger

So, it's back in the saddle....still a bit warm here in SE Tennessee, but there's a cold front headed this way and next weekend's high should be in the mid 70's.......so next weekend we're planning on making the Back Country Horsemen's trail ride at Big South Fork......and doing some tent camping....

Anyway....we rode the Chickamagua Battle field today...9 miles....and we're now at 185 for the year......


----------



## Painted Horse

Rode into the Uinta Wilderness on friday and saturday. Did a little fly fishing for trout on the streams. Watched a fantasitc Lightning storm Friday night. Put my slicker to use on friday and almost needed it on saturday.

Beautiful country, But fall is definitely on the way at 10,000 foot elevation


This is why my horses wear shoes



Moon Lake on the South Slope of the Uinta Wilderness


This is at 8200 foot elevation Ponderosa Pines growing at the high Sub Alpine level


----------



## mammakatja

Ouch Evilamc. Don't you love the stuff they consider scary?! I have a mare that will tolerate semi trucks pulling flappy plastic wrapped around a load going 70 mph down the highway, but hang a walmart bag on her saddle horn and she'll bolt into traffic with ya. :-?

Wow Painted Horse. Those views are incredible. Super jealous!!!!


----------



## tman33

Painted Horse, wish I could make some tracks up there. That is a great looking place to ride!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Tman33: Your rides look fantastic! How far are you from Anniston/Oxford area? Those food pictures are causing my belly to demand a feeding. Can't imagine such wonderful chow after a ride. sigh

Dawn: How did Dream's vet check go? Praying for good news.

Evil: that is a colorful arm, ouch. Hope you can get those issues worked out with him. Sounds like he missed some needed early training, like my Chivas. I got some big purple blotches on me too, but I can't post a picture cause where they are located!

_______________________________________________________________

So, decided to try out my new saddle totes this past weekend, and also the first ACTHA ride for me and my DD. 

Met up with Roadyy down at the Florida Caverns. Absolutely beautiful palce, and one of the nicest campgrounds I've seen. There are big covered stall and small uncovered stalls at the Equestrian area, plus three campsites for horse trailers with water and electric. We stayed in the main campground, which as I meantioned was really nice, had water, sewer, 30/50amp electric, picnic table and clothesline. Plus we were right next to the bathhouse and had the luxury of a concrete pad to park on. 

The trails were fabulous, and the ride manager had marked them so well, there was no way for even directionally challenged me to get lost! 

My DD and I rode at the scout level, where we do all the same challenges as the pleasure class, but it costs less and do dont win any prizes, however I think the judging is a little less strict and more teaching at that level, so it worked out well.

My DD and her horse Dreamer turned out to be very good competitors, and took second place in their division both days!! Dreamer wasn't scared of anything and was a good sport about it all. He didn't do the backing over the logs Sun or the sidepassing over the log on Sat, but to be fair, we have never practiced one little bit on any of this stuff, so I think they did fabulous!!

There were six obstacle challenges per ride Sat & Sun. Chivas did better than I had hoped, and we actually managed to do many of the challenges quite well! I did discover that Chivas does not allow people or objects to approach him while under saddle! 

I guess that is a good trait to keep me safe from any possible attack, but it makes it very difficult to do some other things...like the log pull, it took two tries before I could bring him close enough to the judge to grab the rope, then as soon as Chivas heard that thing dragging behind, he swung around to face it. So, I just had him back up and we continued pulling it in reverse! 

The last obstacle on Sunday was my undoing. It I had a lick of sense I wouldn't have attempted it, but I must have lost my mind. 

The challenge was to pick up a raincoat off a bench, sling it over the front of your saddle, go around the cone about 10' away and return the raincoat to the big bench. Sounds easy? Well, to do this, you had to walk your horse face first into the trees, and then reach forward and down to grab the raincoat. 

So I walked Chivas up to the bench, and there was a lot of snorting as he caught sight of the red raincoat. I managed to get him to sniff it a few times, and he did relax a bit. At this point, in hindsight, I should have said, thats good for today and walked on out of there, but noooo, stupid me leans down over Chivas neck on the right side and barely touches the coat, when BAM! Huge spook sideways and I think a buck or two, not sure about that cause I knew I was not going to be able to get back centered over his back at that point. I really didn't stand a chance of staying on him. Drat. 

I landed on my right rear area, and dang did that hurt. So, I did manage (after mentally assessing all my moving parts) with help for Roadyy (who witnessed the whole thing) and the judge to eventually get back to my feet and back on Chivas to return to the trailhead.

So, I have some giant purple bruises all over my rear-end, and a few stiff & swollen fingers, and amazingly considering I was wearing a helmet, a lump on the right side of my head. I may find more as the time passes...

Overall, it was a fun ride with good food and new friends. I plan to go to more of these rides, but first I think Chivas needs some of the holes in his education fixed! And we need to maybe practice a bit first...

Absolutely no pictures to show, as I forgot to bring the GoPro camera, and my phone died cause I was out of the sevice area. Bummer, cause there was some great shots I could have taken. Oh well, maybe next time!


----------



## AnitaAnne

PS - I forgot to add that this was our first long ride with my Barefoot Cheyene saddle, and overall it went quite well. Chivas had no signs of any back soreness, and there was no slipping even duing his buckaroo antics. 

However, the saddle got slicker and slicker as the day went on - it was really hot and humid - and the seat kept feeling harder and harder to me. I have got to add some cushion to that thing somehow, before another long ride. I am going to try to stich some more fasteners of some sort to that sheepskin pad I have. I may have to glue the darn thing on!


----------



## frlsgirl

Newbie trail rider here. I took Ana on her first off-property trail ride yesterday. My friend and her big Hanno went along. She did pretty good. We saw deer, boats, other riders, motorcyles, dogs...nothing freaked her out.

I have no idea how many miles we went; we did get lost at some point but used the Iphone maps to navigate back to the trailer. I think next time we will bring a bag with food and water. We were exhausted, dehydrated and starving by the time we made it back.

The horses stopped to eat grass and drink water from the lake, so they were holding up better than us. We did give them two big buckets of water each after we returned.

Anyway, we are hoping to do this again soon!


----------



## Zexious

^Always down for more pics of Ana :> You should consider getting an app that measures your distance


----------



## Roadyy

Yes, AA and and her DD met up with us again and this time we actually got to ride the trails together. 

I have a couple of photos from the " Hat Pick Up" obstacle and some my DW sent me to share.

Chivas never bucked during the dislodging of Anita. He just spun around so fast while you were already hanging off his side that he finally got out from under you. He was doing ok until that coat moved an inch and he was not feeling like a meal to a raincoat. Thankfully we weren't 500' up the trail when it happened or it would have been on that rock area. I am glad that bruising and soreness is all that came of that dumping. I really hope to join up for more of these rides together.

J and Dreamer did very well in their bracket and was fun to watch the kids doing so well. 

I stayed very busy with judging and keeping up with the family that I had very little time to enjoy the trails myself.

Speaking of frantic horses. My Little Man decided to become an Eventer/Jumper. Yea, he decided he was not being left behind in the covered stall by a measly 4' gate if there was 4' above it. They say he got hung on the gate the first attempt, but pulled back into the stall before they could get to him. Next thing they see this painted horse soaring through the opening and free roaming looking for his Trusty.

I would have loved to have seen that spectacle. He did not hurt himself as I rode him on the trail yesterday after I completed judging the first obstacle. Yes, I rode him to that one and tied him to a tree so he could tamtrum all he wanted til daughter and wife made it to me. He was soaking wet with sweat by then, but still full of vinegar. lol


Ok on to the pictures.

Here is AA and Chivas doing real good with the hat floating around them.








J had a little bit of issue with hooking the hat, but finally got it and Dreamer lived up to his name. He was a Dream for patience and tolerance when J did fumble around a bit.









Amber had a bit of trouble scooping the hat also, but Doc just waited on her like a champ. I think her and J may have been better with a lighter limb.









These next two are of our camping arrangements. The plastic was up on the side, but the tape came loose just before the pic. 

















Me and my jumping horse. Yes, it was so hot and humid that I kept a towel on me to wipe the sweat from arms and head constantly. The obstacles I judged were so remote there was no breeze.









This was the rider's meeting where we judges explained the obstacle we were at and what we would be looking for.


----------



## Zexious

^I don't know if I would be brave enough to sleep in a trailer xD! Was it comfy?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Thanks for clearing up that issue with Chivas. So, he slung me off? I had no idea what he was doing, just knew I had no hope. 

A. did really well too! What were all her placings again? 

Roadyy didn't mention he worked his tail off at the ride, setting up and taking down stall panels, judging both days, assisting Me and J, and he brought the whole family, with extras, including three little toddlers and 2 dogs. Oh, and a big TV! All the comforts of home lol.


----------



## evilamc

Aww Anita I'm sorry about your fall  We can be wounded together at least! I'm glad Chivas did well for the most part though. I took Dexter to one of those last year and it was sooo much fun! Only obstacle he couldn't handle was the balloon on a stick. Second I picked it up from judge he started getting jumpy so I dropped it and he relaxed.

Roadyy why do you have to make her story sound so much less uneventful! Thats awesome you guys were able to met up and do the ride together. You guys are brave sleeping in the trailer...I don't know if I could do that lol!

Welcomeeee Frls! Ana is cute as always  Download an app like endomondo or motionx and you can track your rides to see your miles!


----------



## gunslinger

Well Anita Ann. Take a long weekend and join us. 90 dollars covers camping, stall and meals.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnitaAnne

gunslinger said:


> Well Anita Ann. Take a long weekend and join us. 90 dollars covers camping, stall and meals.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Would love too join y'all. Been trying to meet up and ride for about a year now, don't know what keeps happening...This weekend I'll be working, hopefully without too much groaning. 

DD and I camped in the van, newly outfitted with a dorm fridge, portable a/c and fan. It worked great, got so cold in there, I had to get under a blanket! 

Since we had to drive back n forth to the stable area each day, I moved the a/c and fan to the horse trailer and put the dogs in there while we were out riding. The fridge I left in the van and used an outlet near Roadyy. It worked really well. 

Speaking of Roadyy, I thought he brought a wet towel with him to cool down with, didn't realize it was dry when he started out! :lol:

Evil, we will definately recover together! I am trying to walk mine out today, sitting is very painful, and now my neck is swelling. Called off work tonight, and may have to tommorrow too, which will put me in hot water with the boss. Double drat.


----------



## Oreos Girl

Sorry for your unintended dismount AA. At least falling off hurts less than being thrown off.

Evil you too need time to heal.


----------



## Eole

All those pictures give me travel envy, I'd love to ride everyone else's trails.

Did a nice ride today. Drove to trail-head, the entrance of an Ecological Reserve. Then DH drove the rig back home and I rode home through wilderness on my lovely mare. She was eager to move, very forward, we had fun. Saw black bear droppings, old and fresh, but didn't encounter anything scarier than partridges' noisy flight when we ride close to them.

I had my dog's GPS unit on and DH followed us on his IPhone, how cool is that? We put the devices on the dogs in case they run away on walks.
12 miles, gorgeous weather, no flies.


----------



## gunslinger

Scratch the big south fork trip. GF daughter in law had her baby so this weekend is now a no go.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnitaAnne

gunslinger said:


> Scratch the big south fork trip. GF daughter in law had her baby so this weekend is now a no go.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Congrats on the new baby!! 

Sorry about the trip, I looked on the site, that is some beautiful land and a wonderful site.


----------



## tman33

AA. We are about 45 miles south of Florence. Hodges has an equestrian park about 8 miles from us. That being said I think our trails are better. We are having a big ride this weekend with a bunch of friends. The weather is suppose to be great. Oh and we plan on really eating this time.  We eat big after almost every ride, not all, but most. Not sure where u are from but we take outsiders every once in a while.


----------



## Oreos Girl

Tman, I was up in your neck of the woods last May. My dad and I spent a week at KC Ranch in Double Springs. We got rained out one day and drove over to investigate the trails at Hodges.


----------



## Roadyy

Amber got 4th in Saturday's CTC event and 3rd in the AOC. Sunday she got 5th in the CTC.

J did well taking bragging rights in your house til the next event,lol. I think Dreamer would have done even better if she would not have spent so much time thinking everything out at the obstacles. That will come with time though as it will get easier with each time she does them. 

Hope you don't miss too much time from work to recover. And it was your comment " No pain, no gain" my friend. lol 


It was actually very comfy in the trailer to sleep. We had thunder storms hitting all around us, but did not get any real showers til after the events on Sunday. We were drinched during the dismantling of the panel stalls to move them to a secure location in the park. I was going to take a shower before heading home, but it was late by the time the last one was unloaded I just wanted to get home.


I will put out an invitation to anyone who wants to join us to check out the ACTHA site and look for the Posse vs Outlaws rides. I would love to meet more people for trail rides. AA will tell you how great the family atmosphere is at these events even for new comers.


----------



## AnitaAnne

tman33 said:


> AA. We are about 45 miles south of Florence. Hodges has an equestrian park about 8 miles from us. That being said I think our trails are better. We are having a big ride this weekend with a bunch of friends. The weather is suppose to be great. Oh and we plan on really eating this time.  We eat big after almost every ride, not all, but most. Not sure where u are from but we take outsiders every once in a while.


I'm in the Anniston/Oxford area, not far from Talladega Speedway and Mount Cheaha. A little over 3 hrs from Florence.


----------



## Roadyy

As for not making it sound as eventful...lol She made it almost 180* around before he made a last ditch effort to spin real quick to finally dislodge the reins from her hand sending her about 4' out before hitting the ground. 

There was plenty of eventing going on between her and my horse Little Man to last the rest of the year. lol


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy, you got your shower from the sky, same as the rest of us! :lol:

Felt pretty good too.

Congrats to Amber, she did really well and Doc was a trooper! 

Looking forward to the next one, save my spot at campsite #7 for me - oh, and I accidently drove off without that big pink water bucket I set out on the trail. Maybe the rangers will hang onto it until the next event?


----------



## QOS

Oh my stars Evilamac - that must have hurt. Dang...the strangest things can spook them! Glad you got in a good ride though.

Painted Horse - stunning pictures as always. I think you win the contest on fabulous pictures!!!

Amy - ouch!!! OUCH!!!! that must have hurt like dammit. Glad you weren't seriously hurt that required your nursing skills! Sounds like y'all had a great time camping - it is so much fun to go!

Roaddy - thanks for the pictures. Camping in a trailer works just fine. As long as I have a nice comfy bed and A/C I could sleep anywhere. Sounds like the ride was a great success even if you got caught in a downpour.

Welcome Frlsgirl! Yep...gotta take water on the trails. I have a bazillion water bottles and two water bottle holders for my saddle. Loved the pictures

Eole - nice picture - glad you didn't run into a bear!

Gunslinger - new babies are pretty dang special. 

I had planned a ride for today but cancelled it after being at the barn yesterday. I went to rasp Biscuit's hooves so they would fit in his boots. He stepped on my right foot (thanks Biscuit - you only weigh nearly 1200 lbs) thank God it didn't break the skin and he got off of it pretty fast - Ugh. I had on loafers not boots. 

Anywhooo...it was pretty dang hot and humid at the barn. I was pouring buckets of sweat and got a little sick to my stomach. So I decided with the heat/humidity and the "no see 'em's" that ate up Biscuit's legs the last time I was up at Double Heart I had better stay home. We are going riding in Mississippi next week and I want to have a good time. Biscuit's leg still has lumps/bumps from the "no see 'em's". 

I worked Biscuit in the arena and he did a great job - he came to me because I had a handful of alfalfa.  I haven't worked him much this month because he is hard to catch except at feeding time or really late in the evening. Biscuit is too smart for his own good!!!

Here is Biscuit in the arena yesterday...he was a pretty good boy.


----------



## Roadyy

Thankfully the rain held off til the end of the day. I don't think any of the competitions had rain during them. 

AA, I mentioned the bucket you put there, but didn't say it was still there. If Steve sees it he will know where it came from and should hold it for Natalie next month. The Rangers were all very helpful and really on top of their game helping us with this event. There is not enough praise to dish out to them. Steve has been working on opening up at least 2 more miles of trails and clearing some old trails not used in years. I'm sure Natalie will use the extra trails to change things up next month too.


J placed better in the scout division with a horse she hasn't ridden in almost 2 months than Amber did in her Junior division on a horse she rides consistently. Although the Junior division has more seasoned riders in it, J held her own very respectfully with Dreamer. I am extremely proud of both girls and hope to see them riding the trails together again soon.


----------



## frlsgirl

Eole said:


> All those pictures give me travel envy, I'd love to ride everyone else's trails.
> 
> Did a nice ride today. Drove to trail-head, the entrance of an Ecological Reserve. Then DH drove the rig back home and I rode home through wilderness on my lovely mare. She was eager to move, very forward, we had fun. Saw black bear droppings, old and fresh, but didn't encounter anything scarier than partridges' noisy flight when we ride close to them.
> 
> I had my dog's GPS unit on and DH followed us on his IPhone, how cool is that? We put the devices on the dogs in case they run away on walks.
> 12 miles, gorgeous weather, no flies.


Wow - it's like a Thomas Kinkade painting! Bear droppings would freak me out though. I guess that's the price you pay for the beautiful scenery.


----------



## frlsgirl

QOS said:


> Oh my stars Evilamac - that must have hurt. Dang...the strangest things can spook them! Glad you got in a good ride though.
> 
> 
> I had planned a ride for today but cancelled it after being at the barn yesterday. I went to rasp Biscuit's hooves so they would fit in his boots. He stepped on my right foot (thanks Biscuit - you only weigh nearly 1200 lbs) thank God it didn't break the skin and he got off of it pretty fast - Ugh. I had on loafers not boots.
> 
> Anywhooo...it was pretty dang hot and humid at the barn. I was pouring buckets of sweat and got a little sick to my stomach. So I decided with the heat/humidity and the "no see 'em's" that ate up Biscuit's legs the last time I was up at Double Heart I had better stay home. We are going riding in Mississippi next week and I want to have a good time. Biscuit's leg still has lumps/bumps from the "no see 'em's".
> 
> I worked Biscuit in the arena and he did a great job - he came to me because I had a handful of alfalfa.  I haven't worked him much this month because he is hard to catch except at feeding time or really late in the evening. Biscuit is too smart for his own good!!!
> 
> Here is Biscuit in the arena yesterday...he was a pretty good boy.


Just love the name "Biscuit" - adorable.


----------



## Atomicodyssey

Ya'll won't believe it... but... I FINALLY have a saddle that fits both me and Bandit! It is an ancient AP style Kieffer, I picked it up locally for $100. It's in great shape and makes me feel very balanced while riding. It's not "perfectly" conformed to my Skito pad but its close enough! YAY. Now if only the weather would improve, and perhaps I could be of more use to this thread.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Atom: you two look great! What a steal to get a Kieffer for $100! I used to drool over the Dressage one at the shop in Conyers at the Horsepark. Dang that was a comfortable saddle! 

Roadyy, I think both girls did a fabulous job! I don't think you can really compare their rides though, two totaly different levels, its like comparing apples to oranges. 

Plus Amber has only had her horse for 1 year right? J has been riding Dreamer for almost 3 years, so she has had more time to get to know him. Both horses are perfect for new riders, Dreamer and Doc are both "been there, done that" seasoned horses with a lot of patience. 

Steve was wonderful, and I love the trails! The rangers have done an excellent job keeping that park so beautiful. If I lived closer I'd be riding there a lot. 

If the bucket is found, good. If not, no big deal. I was thinking of donating it to the group anyway so water could be set out for the horses on all the rides. 

____________________________________________________________

Just returned from seeing the Ortho Doc, he is scheduling me for a MRI, good possibility I have a broken tailbone or something. He took me out of work until Monday! Was not expecting that...


----------



## Atomicodyssey

Thanks Anita! I was a little skeptical at first because it just said "English saddle $100 call etc." but it looked nice so I asked what kind it was. When she wrote back she would have to check and then said "George Keiffer Munchen" I told her I would swing by at her convenience! Naturally after already trying so many saddles I wasn't hopeful but it was local and the price was right. Very happy so far with it, now the weather still has some cooling to do and the bugs could also go away. On another note I had the vet come out a week or two ago and I've been wrapping his summer sore in a green solution and it's looking fantastic. He got a shot of vetalog for his summer itch and all the scrapes on his belly are clearing up. I had his coggins redone and he's so faded out they put his color as bay... D'oh!


----------



## Roux

Today I got in a ride during my break. It was the most beautiful day... clear sky but big white puffy clouds! No bugs and perfect cool breeze. The river is way down so I took Gus into the riverbed and we waded out to a small island. The ground was wet but very solid so it felt safe. Gus put his nose in the water (I thought to drink) and he picked up a PVC pipe. That horse is extra special and has a habit of eating things he shouldn't so I made him drop it!

Soooo close to 500 Miles!!! - if I only had gone a little further... I will get it tomorrow when I ride with my mom!

*5.18= 499.67 Total Miles*

PHOTOS!!! 



















This was the view from the island: 











Congratulation Roaddy, Amber and Anita!!! That sounded like such an adventure! How fun!!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> Dawn: How did Dream's vet check go? Praying for good news.


Unfortunately, it didn't happen. The vet was on her way to my place when a colic call came in. Obviously no contest between a "lameness" eval and a colic, so she went to treat that horse.. didn't get done until well after dark. Waiting for my work schedule for the next couple weeks to try to get another appointment.

Sounds like people have been out enjoying the trails! So many gorgeous pictures. Wish I could win the lottery and I would just travel around sharing trail with everyone!

AA and Roaddy, the ride you guys did looked like a blast. Some pretty creative obstacles for sure. I find it ironic that Chivas didn't mind a hat on a stick (which is pretty darned weird), but did mind a raincoat in a tree! :lol:

Atomic, WOOHOO to finding the saddle!!!!


I haven't been around because we went down to the shore for a few days. Had a lovely stretch of indian summer and enjoyed every minute of the beach. Then overnight, it went from summer to fall. Came home a couple days early, as we couldn't see the point of sitting around in the wind and rain there when we could come home (where at least it wasn't raining).

Got the boys out for a brief ride this afternoon upon getting home. Both were feeling good and moved out well.





























2014 mileage
...
09/04/14 dream 8.27 miles 3.8 mph 1057.76 total miles
09/09/14 sultan 7.31 miles 5.4 mph *1065.07 total miles*


----------



## Roadyy

Dawn, sorry the vet call didn't happen and hope the colic case turned out well. Looks like the shortened beach trip didn't hurt your feelings too much in that picture. lol


We met with the new owners of the farm where my horses are and they are really nice down to earth people. I think we will have a good stretch with them as well.

I still need to finish going through my stuff to see where I packed the GPS as it hasn't turned up yet. I didn't get to use it to track my mileage on Sunday when I rode out with Amber.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Dawn, keep us posted on Dream. Your miles this year are, well, WOW!!! Think you'll hit 1500?

Roadyy, My GPS cut off at 5.8 miles on Sat before the last obstacle, so I replaced the batteries before Sunday's ride and it cut off at 5.1 miles after the 4th obstacle. Grr. The rides are posted to be 6 miles, but I think we were closer to 7. I'm only counting 6 though.

Do the new owners have/want horses? Good luck with the place, I hope it continues to work for you - such a beautiful set-up. 

Denise, Biscuit is looking fine! Hope you get out to ride this week. 

Roux, So funny about the PVC pipe, what a silly boy! Maybe Gus wants to be a treasure hunter? :lol: Love the view on the water. 

After two days and nights of trying to walk off the swelling and stay off my right side when sitting, sleeping, driving, etc., I think I will pass on attempting any more obstacles for a while. 

Next ACTHA ride I go on (when I am able to ride) I'm going to just go as a buddy rider, where you ride the trail but skip the obstacles. I just really don't want to get thrown/spun off/hit the dirt again. Going to focus on DD and Dreamer for a while, have DD practice some backing, sidepassing, & stuff so she can do better next time.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Update

I think I found the source of the wierd slickness on the leather - I got this off the Action Rider site in the Barefoot Saddle discription:


"The leather is robust and easy to take care of due to its *dirt repellent surface* treatment." 

Lately seems to be a *rider repellent surface* too...


----------



## liltuktuk

Hello fellow trail riders! After a crazy August (including a wonderfully relaxing vacation), I'm finally able to get a post up here.

August was crazy busy, but I was able to get some rides in. Most of them were pretty boring though or just through the same road loops I'm always yapping about. Nor did I get any fun pictures. :-(

Last night I finally got some pictures though. Didn't go far, just went and wandered around the woods with Amira and the pup. It was nice a relaxing, the weather was perfect, and the bugs weren't too bad.

Then I got Maverick out and played around with him a bit. He's now 16 months old, 14.1 hands, and still string testing out to be 15.3 when he's all growed up. Amira is just shy of 15 hands, so I better start stretching....

I have *304 miles* so far for the year.

And pictures!

Trail along the power lines.








Amira enjoying some greenery when we got back.








Maverick was not enthused by having to stand still for beauty shots.








So then he started fidgeting...








Baby got back! :lol:


----------



## Celeste

AnitaAnne said:


> Update
> 
> I think I found the source of the wierd slickness on the leather - I got this off the Action Rider site in the Barefoot Saddle discription:
> 
> 
> "The leather is robust and easy to take care of due to its *dirt repellent surface* treatment."
> 
> Lately seems to be a *rider repellent surface* too...


I think that I would be tempted to sand the surface and roll it in the dirt. Better to have a dirty saddle than a bruised backside. :lol::lol:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> I think that I would be tempted to sand the surface and roll it in the dirt. Better to have a dirty saddle than a bruised backside. :lol::lol:


Amen sister! 

Sandpaper or a wire brush??? 

Or maybe a little superglue and the sheepskin cover!!


----------



## Zexious

liltuktuk--Amira is gorgeous, and I can't get over how cute the baby is <3 Think you'll hit 400 before the end of the year~?


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> Dawn, keep us posted on Dream. Your miles this year are, well, WOW!!! Think you'll hit 1500?


I hope to get my work schedule tomorrow.. we had our office manager quit a couple months ago and the woman who has taken over is not the most organized. Normally its not that big a deal to not have my schedule, but sucks when trying to make an appt.. cause I have no doubt I would have to work for whenever I picked if I made it ahead of time! :?

I suspect my final mileage this year will depend a lot on the weather. We have rides planned through Thanksgiving weekend, but last year we didn't make the final ride because the weather turned bad and we didn't want to risk hauling in the ice/snow. The forecast for this winter sounds dire, so I am trying not to even think about it! I am just pleased I topped my mileage from last year.


----------



## liltuktuk

Zexious said:


> liltuktuk--Amira is gorgeous, and I can't get over how cute the baby is <3 Think you'll hit 400 before the end of the year~?


I hope so! If I get to the endurance ride in October that I'm hoping to attend that will be 30 miles right there. August was kind of a bust month for me in terms of riding time. Hopefully I'll have more time going forward. Until the snow hits that is...

I'm planning on asking for a Garmin Forerunner 15 watch for Christmas. Not only can I use it for when I'm running (I track my miles, pace, and calories), but I'll be able to track miles and pace while riding without having to drain my phone battery. And since my phone battery has decided it sucks, that's a very good thing. It's also a lot easier to look at my wrist while riding then trying to wrestle my phone out of its arm band or a pocket. And I can't drop it. :wink:

Speaking of running, I'm planning on starting to run with Maverick soon. He needs more exercise. And he needs to learn some trail manners that I think will be much easier to teach in hand initially then while ponying. Amira has no patience for his shenanigans on trail. So trying to deal with Miss Attitude while dealing with Maverick has become quite frustrating, resulting in him not getting out as much as he should. I'm hoping that working in hand some while still working on ponying (with both of them) will resolve these issues. And its a good time for him to start going out by himself anyway. Unfortunately he's a lazy ****** and I'll probably be dragging him a lot. I'll have to start tracking his mile separately.


----------



## Eole

lituktuk, Maverick is so cute. When I'm short of time, I often take one horse to run on the trail with the dogs. Everyone gets to exercise. 

Roaddy, I do hope you get to stay at your barn with the new ownership.

I invited a friend to ride today. My mare Alizé is the only one I can put anyone on. DH joined us, first time with the 3 horses together. I'm used to ride alone, so that was interesting. DH's gelding, Rafale, is just starting back in training after years of doing almost nothing, so we just walked a hilly 4 miles. I rode my little grey Eole, he was fun as always.


----------



## Atomicodyssey

I got in a 5 mile ride today, the maiden voyage for my new saddle. Bandit was a brat but he hasn't been worked regularly in months, so I'm going to let it slide. He moved out really well however when I allowed him that I almost felt like I was riding my mentors big bouncy NSH again. I specifically tried to buy a horse that WASNT like that but oh well, impulsion is a good thing and maybe I can dabble in eventing one day. Other than putting up some resistance when we went a direction that he didn't decide on, and some jigging overall I am pleased. 

No photos, guess this post is pretty boring. I kind of lost track at 55 miles probably from two months ago, between a few 5-6 mile rides and riding from switching barns I'll restart at 70. Glad to see everyone getting out and next time I will make time for some pics!


----------



## Roux

Yay!!! Over 500 miles! My goal was 600 for the year so just 100 more! I think I can make it because I have been getting over 50 a month... but when the light changes I won't get as much.

I know it is fall because the cranes are flying in and the trees are starting to get a few yellow leaves. Also Roux is allready starting to get fuzzy even though it was still in the 80s today!

My mom said she wanted to practice turning at a lope today so we rode to a big sandy open area. A year ago she wouldn't go over a walk!!! And today she asked to practice loping... my mom rocks y'all! 

So I had her practice figure eights and big circles at a trot first and it was going good so I said now lope so she asked for the lope which went beautifully and then she started her turn but I think she must have asked a little to strongly because instead of a nice easy circle Gus dropped his hind end and spun like he was going around a barrel (he is an ex-barrel horse). My mom starts yelling my name and I am cracking up and then Gus goes full on turn and burn and runs straight for home. Honestly she looked great and didn't look out of control at all but she said she thought she was going to fall off! She did it a few more times and got the hang of it right away with a grin ear- to- ear! It was pretty fun! 
*
5.90 = 505.57 Total Miles









*


----------



## jamesqf

Just a picture from the weekend: not very far (the usual 4-5 mile loop) but Nova's first time out with a third horse this year. (She's the one on the left.) Got a bit snotty - showing off, I suppose - refusing to cross creeks that she's been jumping right over all summer, and wanting to always be in front. Still, some good training as the human got her way in the end.


----------



## Roadyy

Yes my horses get to stay at the farm. The new couple both raised up with horses in their lives, but right now just want to settle in. They said some where down the road in a year or so they may look at it, but no time soon. 

Eole maybe the more your friend rides with you the less of a chatter box she will be.

AO, hopefully with a little more regularity the lumps will work out and give you a smoother ride..?

Roux, very glad to hear DM is so improved from a year ago and starting to really enjoy her rides. Beautiful pic and looking forward to your 600 mile post.

James, looks like a great serene trail to enjoy. Glad the human won the contest.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Liltuktuk, Maveric is growing from a cute-as-can-be colt to a stunningly handsome horse. Enjoy your runs with him, looking forward to hearing about your adventures.

Roux, Congrats on hiting 500!! Sounds like you're going to make 600 this year!! 

Gus sounds like he is having some fun lately, and so is your DM. Would love to hear about the barrel racing with imaginary barrels from her perspective...maybe she would like to join our little group on HF??? 

Atom, Impulsion is a good thing in the ring, might be a little tiring on the trails...combining eventing and endurance sounds like a good plan for Bandit, jumps should keep his mind busy. 

James, that looks like a nice trail, glad the human won!! 

Roadyy, It will be good to have someone living at the farm that knows horses, they will likely let you know if any of your boys get into any trouble - like LM practicing his jumping again...glad you are able to stay there, such a nice place!


----------



## frlsgirl

Have you all seen a noticable difference in your horse's conformation since doing extensive trail riding? Do they have more muscles? What parts are more muscled?

I can't wait to go on our next trail ride. It's finally cooling off some in Oklahoma so it's more comfortable to be outside during the day.

James - what is it with mares and water? My mare hates to get her feet wet; something we are constantly working on.

Roux - 500 miles...congrats...so envious.


----------



## Celeste

When I do a lot of trail riding, my mare muscles up all over. Her topline improves and her abdomen looks nice. This summer I have been a wimp about the heat. Both my mare and I seem to have grass bellies.............


----------



## Atomicodyssey

Oh boy it is tiring... And something I'm not used to at all. My previous horses have been little foundation AQHA types that were content to jog along all nice. Here's Bandit seeing if he can throw me off via bouncing without actually bucking. I think that might be his real agenda. Stinker he is!

Today I have decided I am going on an adventure. I am tired of the trails by me, I am going to the forest. My world has just been expanded to 8,000 acres. This involves a foray down the side of a busy, quick road however I plan on hand walking the whole thing. I don't quite trust him that much yet and definitely not drivers passing by us. I want to make a trip of it so I'm thinking since I don't have saddle bags for my English saddle I will take a backpack with some items and goodies in it and have a picnic of some kind. Oh this will be fun! I hope LOL and I will most certainly take photos, it is new territory after all...


----------



## frlsgirl

Celeste said:


> Both my mare and I seem to have grass bellies.............


:rofl:


----------



## jamesqf

frlsgirl said:


> James - what is it with mares and water? My mare hates to get her feet wet; something we are constantly working on.


I dunno. The creeks we've been crossing this year are little slot creeks in the meadows, maybe a foot or two wide but deep, so it's a matter of jumping across rather than getting feet wet. When it cools down, we'll probably start riding a bit on the lake shore, so I'll see how she does with wet feet. Ellie took a bit of persuasion the first couple of times, but then was ok with wading.

Nova does seem to love water, though. When we got home, I went to spray her off with the hose, and she was turning around to make sure I got every spot wet.

The trail is not all that serene: there are a couple of fairly steep ups & downs, part follows a barely-visible track through the forest with branches & trees to step over, there are a couple of small creek crossings, &c. It's just that that nice wide & level stretch was where I had my hands free to get out the camera


----------



## Oreos Girl

Celeste, I am going to try and ride before the rain this weekend.

You need to come to my place and ride Fiddler or Oreo.


----------



## Maryland Rider

jamesqf said:


> I dunno. The creeks we've been crossing this year are little slot creeks in the meadows, maybe a foot or two wide but deep, so it's a matter of jumping across rather than getting feet wet. When it cools down, we'll probably start riding a bit on the lake shore, so I'll see how she does with wet feet. Ellie took a bit of persuasion the first couple of times, but then was ok with wading.


Take'em deep on a really hot day after 3-4 miles at a quick pace.
They will learn it feels good and quit balking or jumping over.


----------



## frlsgirl

Maryland Rider said:


> Take'em deep on a really hot day after 3-4 miles at a quick pace.
> They will learn it feels good and quit balking or jumping over.
> 
> View attachment 513818


I can tell you what my mare would say to this: "hail no!!!"


----------



## Maryland Rider

Normally I can cross with no more than 18" of water.
Width of the river is between 12 to 60 feet.
We choose to ride some of the river at it's length for up to a 1/2 mile.

On a super hot sunny day this can be a heck of a cool off.
4 of us heading down into the river longways.








Sorry to high-jack your thread today.
I lurk on this one a lot, some of you post on the over 40 thread, I know ya.


----------



## Celeste

Oreos Girl said:


> Celeste, I am going to try and ride before the rain this weekend.
> 
> You need to come to my place and ride Fiddler or Oreo.


I wish I could. I don't have time this weekend.


----------



## greentree

Well, Mary and I had an interesting ride!! Our neighbor said we could ride in their woods. Mary and Micah had wandered back there, and came home saying there were "danger" signs back there, and they thought they were still on Micah' s property. 

Mary and I rode there today, and it is a BMX TRACK!!! It is SO challenging, and gorgeous. Next time I go, I will carry a gun, even though I know not how to use it. I LOVE trespassing!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Maryland Rider said:


> Sorry to high-jack your thread today.
> I lurk on this one a lot, some of you post on the over 40 thread, I know ya.


Not hi-jacking at all.. and you should stop lurking and keep contributing!


----------



## Atomicodyssey

Well, I bought a backpack today and made sandwiches in preparation for my adventurous ride. I stocked it with said sandwiches, drinks, a halter with an extra long lead, first aid, vet wrap, bug spray, a fly bonnet, horse treats, gloves, and my phone. There's also loops on the front that my helmet handily attaches to. I was worried it would rub, but it was surprisingly comfortable, and quite roomy.

I am glad to say that Bandit was a champ handling vehicles of all kinds flying by within feet at 60 mph. He trotted with me when asked, and leads nicely on the off side as well. It is a 1.77 mile walk from the barn to the forest entrance, which we strolled in right at the half hour mark. It was looking a little dark, and I heard some thunder in the distance but my radar showed it should skip past. Some people driving by slowed down, I'm not sure if it was to be courteous or just to look, either way I was grateful. One truck completely stopped for a few seconds with somewhat shady looking guys in it, I was glad they didn't stay long. I am embarrassed to admit but when I went to mount (dang horse wouldn't hardly stand still as it is) the saddle slipped, I'm about half on the horse is about to trot and I really didn't feel like being under a moving horse so I bailed. I'm sure I'll accumulate a few bruises but it was more humiliating than anything, thankfully no one was around. Finally I get on and he jigs the whole time, on a plus note my backpack didn't bounce much. I'm noticing it getting darker... and louder... as we go on down the gravel road. I recheck my radar and it seems more storms formed, and they are in the red. I decide to turn around and head back to the barn before we get pelted. I rode for maybe five minutes, boo! 

We start walking back and the storm is getting louder, the lightning is flashing, and my Ariat Terrains are NOT at all the "hiking boots" they are touted to be because by the time we got back to the barn my ankles were so blistered and sore it hurt to move. Anywho with only maybe a quarter of a mile left to go it starts pouring.

So not really what I had in mind, but I tried and am hoping for a better outcome next time. 

Here's a picture of what it looked like when we were waiting to cross at the intersection.


----------



## phantomhorse13

AA, I don't really want to "like" that post cause it doesn't sound like much fun.. but glad he handled the traffic well. Hope your blisters and any potential bruises heal up fast!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Atom: I liked your post because, heck, you gave it a great try!! Call it a trial run, next time it will be much better


----------



## Roadyy

My thoughts were as AA's in you gave it the attempt it deserved and that is a start. Guess you know to add a poncho to the backpack...lmbo

Hopefully no saddle slippage and jigging on the next one.


----------



## Celeste

Even a very short ride is still good for the horse. To him, it was a regular ride. It was not a waste of time.


----------



## Atomicodyssey

Thanks guys for the support, it was kind of crappy but indeed a good trial run as I learned things I didn't know before. Now I am more prepared for the next time we try it. Next time I am going to go in the am before storm prime time... Hopefully much better results! I'm glad I at least got him out to stretch his legs after the previous days workout. I'm also glad I got to stretch my own legs as I now realize how out of shape I am... UHG!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste

I rode in the arena for a few minutes. I tried to go back to a low port curb bit since she seems to not respond that well to the snaffle. Now I remember why I gave up on the curb. Just so long as your hands are totally soft, you are ok. Any tiny mistake and she way over reacts. It seems as if you tried to stop her from a bolt, she would freak out, so I put the snaffle back on. I really hope that I get to try again tomorrow. I checked the weather when I got back in. It is 90 degrees with 59% humidity. No wonder I was hot.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> I rode in the arena for a few minutes. I tried to go back to a low port curb bit since she seems to not respond that well to the snaffle. Now I remember why I gave up on the curb. Just so long as your hands are totally soft, you are ok. Any tiny mistake and she way over reacts. It seems as if you tried to stop her from a bolt, she would freak out, so I put the snaffle back on. I really hope that I get to try again tomorrow. I checked the weather when I got back in. It is 90 degrees with 59% humidity. No wonder I was hot.


 What kind of snaffle are you using? 

I've had great luck with almost every horse with a double-jointed bean snaffle, esp if a copper mouth. They all seem to love it. 










JP Korsteel Oval Mouth Copper Loose Ring Snaffle Bit | Dover Saddlery


----------



## AnitaAnne

For a little more control - you could try the Baucher style. I haven't personally used one, but they are very popular right now. 

The small rings attach to the headstall, not the reins. 



Stubben Steeltec Baucher Bit - Statelinetack.com


----------



## Celeste

I have just been using a single jointed eggbutt snaffle. I don't have a double jointed one. I guess I should buy one, and it it doesn't work, I will be able to add to my giant pile of bits that didn't work out..........


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> I have just been using a single jointed eggbutt snaffle. I don't have a double jointed one. I guess I should buy one, and it it doesn't work, I will be able to add to my giant pile of bits that didn't work out..........


The single jointed ones pinch - tell you what, try the 1st one I posted, and if the PP doesn't like it, I'll buy it from you! 

Chivas & Sassy use a 4.5" and Dreamer uses a 5". 

Place the curved side towards the rider, which makes it gentle on the lower bars of the mouth. 

Sassy currently has a stainless steel one, so she will be thrilled to upgrade to a copper mouth


----------



## jamesqf

Maryland Rider said:


> Take'em deep on a really hot day after 3-4 miles at a quick pace.
> They will learn it feels good and quit balking or jumping over.


Just one slight problem with that: we ride mostly in northeastern California, just a few miles from the Nevada line, and there just isn't that much water around. The creeks I'm talking about might be a foot or two wide, and a few inches deep. They're also boggy (where they're not the deep slots that could break a leg if stepped in), so jumping across is almost always what we want to do.

Honestly, you'd have to cross the Sierra crest and go down a few thousand feet to find a river with as much water as in your photos. (In summer, anyway. Spring floods are another matter.)


----------



## greentree

Mary and I got a 6 mile ride in today. We went back up the hill, found where the 4 wheelers have come down and back tracked. Wound up at the top of the hill on a soybean field. The bikes have to come through there. Wish I could get pictures of this ridge, but my phone just does not have the depth of field! 

I took Tootsie, and should have worked her a bit first, she was a little bit antsy behind JR...not fun going down STEEP hills...she was walking 4.7 mph out on the road, which is FAST for her.


----------



## Oreos Girl

I got excited that it the forecast was less than 90 degrees. As it turns out, 88 is close to 90 so it was still hot by the time we got back.



My friend Amy came over and rode Fiddler. I was trying out the saddle again. I had sent it back at the first of August. I just got it back. He made some changes to the tree.














Trail dogs were glad to find some shade. It is easiest to spot their bright pink tongues hanging out as they were panting.














Not far ahead, the dogs found a water puddle.












We went down this trail with these really large plants leaning over the trail.










It looked like a jungle.



We did 4.4 miles. Amy was very happy with Fiddler and I was happy with the saddle. It was rock solid when I went to mount, and it did slide when I went to get off, but that is probably always going to happen. I lean against the saddle and then slide down. With the roughed out seat, it grabs my shirt.



Now the storms are coming. My total for the year is 148.


----------



## Roux

My mom and I got in a ride Friday evening. We had some ups and downs.

The ups were that mostly the horses were well behaved and my mom got to practice her loping some more.

The downs were that Roux refused to cross the bridge that he has been crossing all year and it took us three tries to get over. The other bad news is that halfway home I saw Gus's front left foot was bleeding right above the hairline at the heel bulb. Nothing to do but go home. Once back I hosed it and put cream on it. I am not happy about where he cut himself because its right on the soft part above the hair line and then cut down a flap into the hoof. I am hoping for the best - called my vet tech friend who helped me out and said I don't need a vet yet. He had no limping or signs of pain no swelling etc so I think he will be alright. 
*
+5.52 = 511.09 Total Miles

*Mom getting the hang of loping!


















Here is the fall colors already! 









And we saw some cows on a little island and then they crossed over when we got to close!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roux: you have some of the best pictures! Always something new and interesting! Sorry about Gus, hope he is better soon. Maybe he hit it with one of his hind feet? I've had that happen before. 

Weeeeeeeeeeee!! Go moma go!


----------



## Roux

Thanks Anita! I need to help my mom relax a little more and we can work on her technique some more but all in all I think she is amazing. Besides as long as we are having fun and are safe who cares. She hadn't ridden in 25+ years gets Gus last summer and one year later is loping down the trails! 

Gus did spook a little and then I noticed his foot was bleeding immediately after. So it is very possible he over-reached but maybe also landed on something that cut him? I also thought maybe it was an abscess but after I cleaned it I don't think that was the case. 

When my poor mom went to check on him today he was down in the field. She said she had a heart attack. Luckily he was just sunbathing (he does that a lot) and he jumped right up. She was able to pick up his foot and put on some antibiotic cream. But my poor mom was _convinced _he was DOA when she got there. 

I'm sure we all know the feeling - these dang horses! Can't live with 'em - can't live with out them!


----------



## jamesqf

For the curious, here's what a creek looks like where we ride. Not much chance of going deep


----------



## gunslinger

James....it's a lot greener there than I had pictured.....


----------



## AnitaAnne

James, I tried n tried, but I couldn't see any water...is it that little squiggle to the left of the lead horse? I forgot what the horse was objecting too in your earlier post.


----------



## 6gun Kid

Been awhile since I have been on here, I have finally closed shop in Huntsville for good. I am home in Midlothian. However, Jackson is still in Huntsville and will remain there for the next several weeks, until I can get a pasture cross-fenced and a loafing shed built. So, there wont be any trailriding posts from me for a while I am afraid.


----------



## jamesqf

AnitaAnne said:


> James, I tried n tried, but I couldn't see any water...is it that little squiggle to the left of the lead horse? I forgot what the horse was objecting too in your earlier post.


Yep, that little squiggle is the water  There's about a foot or two of really boggy ground either side, so crossing it involves a small jump rather than just stepping across. If you look at her posture, you can tell that she's a bit dubious about crossing. She got to do about half a dozen crossings here, just to get her used to it again. The strange thing is that until last weekend, she'd cross with no hesitataion at all.

About the greenery, this is a pretty typical western mountain meadow, an environment that I think you don't see much if at all back east. They get formed when a stream valley gets dammed and the lake fills up with sediment, so you have a lot of underground water, and small streams running through an almost-level expanse. Thus you get fairly lush grass with willows, aspens, &c (and even a few areas of actual swamp). On either side, you have a dry pine forest community, with an abrupt (just a few feet) transition zone.

This one is about a quarter mile wide where we are, and goes off to our right for a couple of miles. Our usual rides loop around it, climbing up to a ridge at the far end, with several places where we can cross from one side to the other.

Here's a picture of an upper crossing point, with the creek running between the horse and the yellow bush. 

It's usually even greener than this, but we're getting into fall of a very dry year. In the spring, there are 3-4 creeks flowing down the mountains on either side, a couple of which still might have a bit of water now in a normal year. This year, they were all bone dry by the end of July.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Thanks for clearing that up James! Is it possible that the mare is thirsty and wants to stop to drink? Just a thought...


----------



## jamesqf

AnitaAnne said:


> Thanks for clearing that up James! Is it possible that the mare is thirsty and wants to stop to drink? Just a thought...


I don't think so. If she (or the horse I'm riding) wanted to drink, we'd let them. But she refuses: ride her up, and she stops and either turns away or tries to back up. That's what she did after that picture was taken, circled around for another try. Meanwhile my horse & I crossed, so next time she went right over.


----------



## Celeste

We have a narrow creek with swampy stuff around it. It is the hardest thing to get horses to cross that I have experienced.


----------



## Roux

DH and I were invited on an impromptu ride at a friend's ranch today. He invited us tome come along and check the fence line. He had me ride his wife's buckskin and DH got a sturdy grey QH. My horses was a little bullet but so smooth - I couldn't believe it!

We did 6.10 miles but I am not going to add it to my total as we didn't ride my horses.


----------



## Celeste

I would add it to my total.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Roux said:


> We did 6.10 miles but I am not going to add it to my total as we didn't ride my horses.


It was your butt in a saddle wasn't it? Of course it counts towards your total!! 


DH and I got the boys out for a lovely long ride today. The weather has decided on fall: it was an amazing 70 degrees with a light breeze and sunny skies. I wish we could keep this weather forever!






































2014 mileage
...
09/09/14 sultan 7.31 miles 5.4 mph 1065.07 total miles
09/14/14 sultan 19.57 miles 6.4 mph *1084.64 total miles*


----------



## AnitaAnne

I am green with envy of y'all that are getting to ride in this beautiful weather! It is killing me to be off work and not be able to ride :-( 

What I really can't understand, is why did I get hurt more landing on packed Florida soil than I did landing on the rocky trail? I don't know if it was the ground or the way he tossed me. 

Roux: that land is so barren! Did you find any fence to fix or was that just a good excuse to ride???

Dawn: What a beautiful trail! You must live in one of the most charming areas of the country. BTW, I really understand the h*!! you went thru after the incident with Gamer since my unplanned dismount. My rear looks like your thigh did. How long did it take for the bruising to disperse?


----------



## Roux

Ok ok so the new total is... *517.19 Total Miles 

*AnitaAnne ~ That ranch is about 20 min from my house and that is what most of NM looks like. I think it is soo beautiful even though it looks barren its actually pretty green for the desert! Can you imagine how they run cows out here with nothing to eat! I normally ride next to the river which is why my photos are so green. 

Luckily all the fences looked good. They have had issues with people cutting through the fences and poaching elk and deer. So we were looking for track for people and ATVs. We didn't see any tracks of hunters but wow we saw so many elk and deer tracks!!!

P.S. - I hope you start to feel better soon!


----------



## Roadyy

Yes, you count them Roux. 


I got DW out for a ride Saturday morning for 2.5 miles down to the water and back.


























Total including last weekend's 6 miles puts me at 88.62 miles.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roux said:


> Ok ok so the new total is... *517.19 Total Miles *
> 
> AnitaAnne ~ That ranch is about 20 min from my house and that is what most of NM looks like. I think it is soo beautiful even though it looks barren its actually pretty green for the desert! Can you imagine how they run cows out here with nothing to eat! I normally ride next to the river which is why my photos are so green.
> 
> Luckily all the fences looked good. They have had issues with people cutting through the fences and poaching elk and deer. So we were looking for track for people and ATVs. We didn't see any tracks of hunters but wow we saw so many elk and deer tracks!!!
> 
> P.S. - I hope you start to feel better soon!


Thanks Roux! 

No, I can't imagine those poor cows out there with nothing to eat (or drink?) but I wonder how many of them slipped out of there and went down to the river where you ride! You often post pictures of cattle there


----------



## frlsgirl

I took Ana on a mini-trail ride around the property yesterday. There are certain parts of our ride where she always becomes tense (construction house, stone wall, wooded area, transformer station) so I'm trying to be proactive and keep her calm. I've been patting her and scratching her neck when we get to those places; it almost makes her mad like she's thinking "I'm trying to spook here and you're not helping" lol.

We got brave and rode real close to the pond, as I'm still trying to convince her that water is not scarry; of course, as soon as we got close, a small insect created some bubbles and Ana went "see, I told you water is scarry" - silly girl.

Overall, I'm still proud of us for going out by ourselves. Most people at the barn are too chicken to ride outside the comforts of the arena, and think I'm a total dare devil for going out on my own...ROFL.


----------



## greentree

I wanted you all to know that I am signing off HF and will not be back. I will miss you all, but I cannot ask a simple question without getting my thread deleted. Too many rules.

I will be out on the trail!


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> I wanted you all to know that I am signing off HF and will not be back. I will miss you all, but I cannot ask a simple question without getting my thread deleted. Too many rules.
> 
> I will be out on the trail!


Sorry to hear that, you will be missed.


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> I really understand the h*!! you went thru after the incident with Gamer since my unplanned dismount. My rear looks like your thigh did. How long did it take for the bruising to disperse?


I wish I had less depressing news, but I think it took the better part of 3 weeks for the bruising to go away.. and the swelling even longer (like months). Hell, I still have a dent and what seems like some residual swelling above the dent even now, and its been over a year. It doesn't hurt, but the dented place still feels off, so pretty sure the nerve damage is perm at this point.

I hope your butt doesn't wind up dented!! :shock:

As for why this hurt worse than other landings.. i think a lot has to do with angle and force of impact, not just want you land on in terms of sand vs dirt. If you landed right on your tailbone or a seatbone, that is a much more damaging impact. And certain places are always moving, so makes healing take that much longer. So so frustrating. :-(


----------



## AnitaAnne

phantomhorse13 said:


> I wish I had less depressing news, but I think it took the better part of 3 weeks for the bruising to go away.. and the swelling even longer (like months). Hell, I still have a dent and what seems like some residual swelling above the dent even now, and its been over a year. It doesn't hurt, but the dented place still feels off, so pretty sure the nerve damage is perm at this point.
> 
> I hope your butt doesn't wind up dented!! :shock:
> 
> As for why this hurt worse than other landings.. i think a lot has to do with angle and force of impact, not just want you land on in terms of sand vs dirt. If you landed right on your tailbone or a seatbone, that is a much more damaging impact. And certain places are always moving, so makes healing take that much longer. So so frustrating. :-(


Jeez, sorry to hear that. But you were stomped on, probably the cause of the dent. I've seen dents in the muscle like that on horses from kicks, but not humans (yet). Nerves can and do regenerate along the fiber but it takes a long time. I just can't imagine how you were able to sleep or anything with your leg like that. Even a pillow hurts touching my back. 

I feel bad for not understanding how bad it was for you. :-(

I deal with patients getting hematomas all the time at work, but it is short term stuff, cause they are usually discharged in 3-4 days, so I can't observe the long term healing. I will definately be more empathetic to their pain when one is present, so I can count this as a learning experience. 

I still have a large lump or two in my lower back, I am hopeful they will go away and not need draining. Still don't know about any fractures cause no MRI as of yet, my insurance likely didn't ok the expense. I can barely lift a half bucket of water, so I am a bit worried about returning to work. I have a very physical job. 

One thing that was _*very*_ _*different*_ than any other fall I remember is the instant, severe pain. It was so bad I immediately turned onto my belly because I was unable to lay for one instant on my back. The last time, I was thrown onto big rocks, I mean the whole trail was rocks, and dragged for about 10' before I dropped the reins, and I just layed there and watched his antics. I had lots of bruises, but nothing like this time. 

Sorry everyone for all the whiney talk, I hearby promise not to go over the incident again on here.


----------



## Celeste

I still have a dent on my thigh muscles where my darling Princess kicked me. That has been several years. It doesn't hurt or cause any problems. It might interfere with my bikini look on the beach.......... oh yeah............ I don't go out in public in a bikini anyway!

When the horse kicked me, I felt that it was because my blood pressure medicine had my blood pressure so low that my brain wasn't functioning and I acted stupid and put myself in a dangerous place. 

I called the doctor's office. The nurse called me back. She asked, "The doctor wants to know where you were kicked." I answered, "In the barn."

About ten minutes later she called back. "No, the doctor doesn't want to know where you were when you were kicked. He wants to know what anatomical part of your body was kicked."

Geez. They sure are picky. I was able to get my blood pressure medicine changed though........


----------



## phantomhorse13

greentree said:


> I wanted you all to know that I am signing off HF and will not be back. I will miss you all, but I cannot ask a simple question without getting my thread deleted. Too many rules.
> 
> I will be out on the trail!



Oh no, VERY sorry to hear this. :evil: :-(


----------



## phantomhorse13

Celeste said:


> I still have a dent on my thigh muscles where my darling Princess kicked me. That has been several years. It doesn't hurt or cause any problems. It might interfere with my bikini look on the beach.......... oh yeah............ I don't go out in public in a bikini anyway!


Well compared to last year, where I ironically was on the beach not even a week after my injury, this year nobody even noticed the dent but my mother. :lol:


----------



## Oreos Girl

Greentree, sorry to hear you are leaving. 

AA, sorry you are in such pain. It sounds like it is time to go see the doctor.


----------



## evilamc

greentree said:


> I wanted you all to know that I am signing off HF and will not be back. I will miss you all, but I cannot ask a simple question without getting my thread deleted. Too many rules.
> 
> I will be out on the trail!


Aw that makes me sad  Maybe she'll get bored and say hi every now and then 

Great pics Roadyy! Glad you got the DW to keep you company on a ride!

Frls good for you being brave, going out alone helps your horse gain a lot more trust and confidence in you too! Just do whatever YOU'RE comfortable with and start out small! One thing I always reminded myself when I first started going out alone is there is NOTHING wrong with getting off and walking if you don't feel comfortable. Pick your battles since you're out alone and be safe! You'll soon love going out alone though, its nice to have quiet time with your horse 

I've gotten in a few rides since I last posted, today BO took me out to show me the new trails she discovered! Shes lived there for 5 years and never known how to get to them! An old boarder told her where to go. We walk along meadows/power lines for about 3 miles, cross one 2 lane rd, then get to a BRIDLE path! It was beautiful! Followed along a little creek! We went about a mile down it but then turned around, horses aren't in the best of shape lol! Lots of hills too along the powerlines so they got a GOOD workout. Dexter was a saint with me, I was a little nervous over a few crossings but he was an angel, I felt terrible because I accidentally popped him in the mouth once  Ha and then my stirrups were uneven, and because of that I kept pulling my saddle to the side some. Whole ride I kept pushing it back over lol! I should of just got off and fixed stirrup...whoops.

Soooo uneven stirrups









Pretty Butterfly



























BO and her sweet old man 









My phone decided to take crappy pics






























































End of pic spam.

Oh and I was very proud of him. BO likes to canter a lot and I do not. She'd get ahead and take off, and he would stop and eat and not even bother with trying to catch up  "Oh they're gone now? I get to eat then sweet!".

Todays ride was 7.5 miles, but total from past 3 was 13.16...244.06 for the year! Yay!


----------



## Roadyy

Please tell me someone has Greetree's contact info so we can keep up with her?


AA, I will make sure not to invite you to anymore rides with me...I feel terrible that you got hurt while trying to enjoy the trails with us. I really hope you heal soon and can get back to work. I agree with the others that its time for a doctor visit. This is gone too long without attention. I understand about the insurance needing to approve certain things, but you can still get a preliminary diagnosis just by getting felt up by the doctor...ohh did I word that wrong?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> Please tell me someone has Greetree's contact info so we can keep up with her?
> 
> 
> AA, I will make sure not to invite you to anymore rides with me...I feel terrible that you got hurt while trying to enjoy the trails with us. I really hope you heal soon and can get back to work. I agree with the others that its time for a doctor visit. This is gone too long without attention. I understand about the insurance needing to approve certain things, but you can still get a preliminary diagnosis just by getting felt up by the doctor...ohh did I word that wrong?


Dang Roadyy, that is exactly why I was shutting up about the incident - didn't want to make you feel bad - was _totally my fault_ for trying to do something _my horse was not ready for_. *Rider error*. I enjoyed every minute of the weekend (until the last obstacle lol). 

DD had a blast and talks about it to everyone she can. 

We are planning to return, but I don't know if I will be able to ride yet at the next event. But you are un-inviting us cause I got tossed? :-( Dang. 

Jeez I can't count the number of times I have been thrown/tossed/fallen over the course of 40+ years of riding. I'll try...3x's from Chivas (so far), 2x's from Baby, 1x from Reggie (but he tripped and went down on his knees), Zero from Zipper, 3x's from Sunday, Zero from Skippy, Zero from Pal, well - you get the idea... 

Been to the doc last week, follow up next week.


----------



## Celeste

I probably fell off of my first pony 100 times. That was a longggggggggggggg time ago.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> I probably fell off of my first pony 100 times. That was a longggggggggggggg time ago.


Yeah, me too! I did a lot of walking back to the barn cursing that darn pony...might have helped if I had a saddle :lol:


----------



## Celeste

My pony would usually wait on me to get back on. I guess that gave her another chance to throw me off.


----------



## Roadyy

I was kidding..lol

I know it was totally rider error and nothing to do with me or anyone else there. I was ribbing you about not talking about it anymore. Alas, you are still talking about it as I knew you would. lmbo...


I do look forward to seeing you and J at another ride with us.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> I was kidding..lol
> 
> I know it was totally rider error and nothing to do with me or anyone else there. I was ribbing you about not talking about it anymore. Alas, you are still talking about it as I knew you would. lmbo...
> 
> 
> I do look forward to seeing you and J at another ride with us.


 
:mrgreen:


----------



## QOS

Greentree Nancy - sorry you are leaving - you will be missed! If you are on Face Book, please add me as a friend, Denise Talbot, so we can keep up!!!

Amy, so sorry it still hurts. I know how it feels and how long it takes to heal. When I was trying a horse after not having one for 26 years I got thrown. That was 6 years ago this November. My leg was a solid mass from top of my leg to my foot of black/blue/fuschia colors - swelled twice its size, knee cap was swollen about 2" high (ortho doc couldn't believe I walked in on my own and could walk on heels and toes). Major nerve damage on the left side calf and is still partially numb. Still has blood marks around my leg. STILL after 6 years. I don't mind the marks - I mind the dents it put in my confidence!!! Hope you are better soon. Hugs.

Loved everyone's pictures - especially the one riding down the river from the "lurker"!!! LOL don't lurk! Post more! Loved it.

Been busy this week - my son moved in as he as his wife are separated much to my heartache. They are now trying to mend their marriage much to my delight but I have had a houseful of people and was putting on a cake class so I haven't been able to keep up!

Took the horses to the vet Wednesday for their regular shots and rabies shot plus Coggins for Biscuit. Ended up with Sarge a slight respiratory infection so another shot plus meds. I asked Doc about the little sores under Biscuit's skin right above his hooves from the "no see 'ems". Ok..ended up with shaving from fetlocks down - skin was thick and puffy with a fungus amongus. Spray meds and the other ointment thank God I already had for the fungus he had had on his back before. Left with a $381 vet bill - woo hoooo!!!

Kellie and I did get out for a ride Saturday afternoon and I had a spider whap me right in the eye. I nearly had a cow. I survived it and we rode about 4 miles. We are leaving Thursday for Brushy Creek in Mississippi to ride through Monday. Can't wait. Hoping it isn't blazing hot - it was so nice Saturday afternoon on our ride - Kellie and I couldn't believe how NICE the weather was. Not hot!!! Not Humid!!! Woo Hooo!

I did go have the windows of my Brenderup screws shut on the backside to enable air to be forced into the trailer. Amy - do your windows stay in the locked position when pulled in the back to force air in? Mine would pop open with the force of the moving air and my boys were pretty hot in the Texas heat. Had hooves done this week too - OMG I have spent some money on horses this month!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Denise: glad you got a good ride in! Ouch on the vet bill, but I know if it was people at an MD, the cost would be 10x's that amount.

Wow, that sounds like a seriously bad tumble. I guess you didn't buy that horse! Equestrians are a funny bunch, the things we go through just to sit on a horse. 

As to the Brenderup; I was told by the president, Simon Barr, to leave the top of the ramp open all the time for wind sheer/horse comfort when on the road. The only time I close it is if I am hauling something besides horses that i don't want to get wet... 

The windows in the front, I keep the front part closed, the back tipped open, like this <. It works great, keeps items from coming in the window but still gives airflow. My horses only get real sweaty when they are nervous, otherwise they travel well.


----------



## AnitaAnne

BTW - I think Greentree/Nancy mentioned she doesn't do FB. Does anyone know how to get in touch with her? I can't imagine what happened, but that sure was sudden.


----------



## frlsgirl

Denise - I hear you on the vet bills. Ana coliced twice in 10 days; each time the vet came out and did his thing. I jokingly said maybe I should just keep my ccard on file with him. Per the vet's suggestion we pulled her off grain; she gets soaked alfalfa mush twice a day now. BM and vet had mentioned that she looks a little on the chubby side anyway. She hasn't coliced in over a week so I'm hoping we are on the right track. 

I want to do some more serious trail riding and she needs to be in good shape for that. Now that she's been on the alfalfa, the BM says she's looking too skinny! Really!?! Can we please find a happy medium, as in, not too skinny, not too fat?

One of the more experienced trail riders told us that hunting season is starting now so that limits our trail options. I didn't even consider that since I don't hunt! It's good to have experienced trail folks to look out for newbies like me.


----------



## AnitaAnne

frlsgirl said:


> Denise - I hear you on the vet bills. Ana coliced twice in 10 days; each time the vet came out and did his thing. I jokingly said maybe I should just keep my ccard on file with him. Per the vet's suggestion we pulled her off grain; she gets soaked alfalfa mush twice a day now. BM and vet had mentioned that she looks a little on the chubby side anyway. She hasn't coliced in over a week so I'm hoping we are on the right track.
> 
> I want to do some more serious trail riding and she needs to be in good shape for that. Now that she's been on the alfalfa, the BM says she's looking too skinny! Really!?! Can we please find a happy medium, as in, not too skinny, not too fat?
> 
> One of the more experienced trail riders told us that hunting season is starting now so that limits our trail options. I didn't even consider that since I don't hunt! It's good to have experienced trail folks to look out for newbies like me.


Ask the vet if you can slowly add back some low starch feed once she is stable, no colic. Sounds like she has some metabolic issues, and the BO may like chubby looking horses. :wink:

Check out the "don't shoot me" website for hunting season. They have horse, people and dog wear in a bright orange color. I just ordered a couple of the quarter sheets for my boys. I may buy some of the full sheets for when traveling, but they are pricey!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

QOS said:


> Kellie and I did get out for a ride Saturday afternoon and *I had a spider whap me right in the eye*. I nearly had a cow. I survived it and we rode about 4 miles. We are leaving Thursday for Brushy Creek in Mississippi to ride through Monday.


:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:

That is why I always ride in sunglasses. Always. Even when it's cloudy! Normally its because I worry about a branch to the eye, but omg a spider?!?

Sorry to hear about the vet bills, but glad that everyone is being treated. Hopefully that means they will be 100% for your trip. Can't wait to hear all about that. Take lots of pics!!


frlsgirl, glad to hear ana seems to be on the mend. Listen to your vet's advice and don't worry about the BM's statement - so many people are used to looking at fat horses (and dogs and cats, etc) and thinking its "healthy."


The vet was out today to see Dream. As I suspected, its not going to be an easy answer. Dream didn't respond to hock flexions at all, nor did the vet see anything on the longe line on the flat.. but she did finally see something when we moved to longeing on a hill to the right. Vet thinks it's higher.. maybe stifle or back? But couldn't get any sure sign. Vet also agreed about the muscle wasting being symmetric, so unlikely to stem from an issue with a single leg. So we are going to send out blood for the Lyme multiplex and see what that comes back as. If its high, at least I have a starting place. If its not.. then next step is referral to a specialist and more diagnostics (which of course is not gonna be cheap). *sigh*

Vet also checked her eyes, on the off chance the spooking thing was vision-related. But both her eyes were totally normal. So maybe the spooking is a Lyme-associated behavior change?

I feel terrible hoping the Lyme comes back high.. but at least it would be an answer! And something with a treatment plan.. :?


----------



## evilamc

phantomhorse13 said:


> The vet was out today to see Dream. As I suspected, its not going to be an easy answer. Dream didn't respond to hock flexions at all, nor did the vet see anything on the longe line on the flat.. but she did finally see something when we moved to longeing on a hill to the right. Vet thinks it's higher.. maybe stifle or back? But couldn't get any sure sign. Vet also agreed about the muscle wasting being symmetric, so unlikely to stem from an issue with a single leg. So we are going to send out blood for the Lyme multiplex and see what that comes back as. If its high, at least I have a starting place. If its not.. then next step is referral to a specialist and more diagnostics (which of course is not gonna be cheap). *sigh*
> 
> Vet also checked her eyes, on the off chance the spooking thing was vision-related. But both her eyes were totally normal. So maybe the spooking is a Lyme-associated behavior change?
> 
> I feel terrible hoping the Lyme comes back high.. but at least it would be an answer! And something with a treatment plan.. :?


 That sucks that you couldn't get a more definitive answer. Lymes definitely can cause spooking, so if her numbers are high at least you'll know why shes been so spooky! Have you ever heard of Dr. Joyce Harmon with harmony equine? She specializes in lymes and treating it with herbs and or antibiotics. If your numbers do come back high maybe try giving her a call and try a different route for treatment? Since you've already tried doxy and it didn't work. I know shes too far for you to actually come to, but a lot of people recommend talking to her and she may have some great advice for you or even your vet! I actually just got Dexters blood sample sent off to see where hes at...trainer wants to make sure his lymes isn't flared up while hes in for training. If he ever does have a bad flare up again I've decided I'm going to actually take him over to Joyce. Shes only an hourish from me though, lot farther from you  I did a phone consultation with her and she gave me a lot of great info and helped me improve his diet to keep his immune system boosted.


----------



## tiffrmcoy

HELLO EVERYONE! I am so happy to be back :happydance: 
I had so much reading and catching up to do with everyone. I have been gone for WAY to long. I have had a lot of things going on working against me that was preventing me from riding. I vow to NEVER go that long without riding again, I seriously had withdraws, I swear. It was a mixture of going on 2 different vacations, injury to my horses and weather. Luckily I got to get a good ride in yesterday! I rode my filly Warrior my old mare Beebe has a nice sized bite on her back from a new horse that was in the pasture but thank goodness is no longer there because that horse was constantly kicking and biting my horses the poor things had scratches and marks all over them.

Rode for 4.45 miles. *A total of 126.63 miles*

The whole area that's kind of missing hair, that was all open wound from the horse biting her but luckily the vet sad it wasn't anything major and its healing nicely!

















I am sorry to hear that greentree has left. *Denise-* Oh man I am right there with you this month on vet bills. I have had to make 2 trips to the vet already this month. *Phantom-* I really hope you get at least some kind of answer on whats going on with Dream.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Welcome back Tiffer! We have missed you and your pretty girls. Your poor horses getting bit and kicked! Jeez that is upsetting. So good you are getting to ride! 

Gawd Denise! I just read the part about the spider in the face! :shock: Super yucky! I think I would have screamed like a girly-girl and smacked myself in the face. 

Dawn: Did the vet do any x-rays? Spine/hip/withers? 

My heart horse, Reggie, developed cataracts in one eye and I never knew it until the new owners-to-be did a prepurchase exam. Once I heard, a lot of strange incidents made sense, like the fact that he could be riden right into a wall and acted totally surprised when he would hit it (not to mention very distrustful of the rider after hitting his head). 

Anyway, I have always heard that horses get spooky when their vision changes, and also vision has alot to do with balance, so trips and things could be possible. 

My mother got blind spots in her eyes from Lymes dz, but her vision did get better after tx with antibiotics.


----------



## mammakatja

Oh my gosh!!!! I took Rascal to Platter Flats, OK today. This is located on Lake Texoma. It was his first big trail ride away from home. Rascal is the horse I posted about a few days ago that someone gave to me because he was started very abusively and at the time, people couldn't even get a saddle on him not to mention ride him. He was amazing. He had his first water crossing there today too. I know it wasn't a lot of water, but for us, this was a big deal. He was a little timid at first but with a little time, suddenly he decided to do it. He's quickly turning into my favorite trail horse because he's willing, patient, and careful with his feet. We even stirred up a bald eagle. It doesn't get much better.


----------



## Celeste

Anita Anne, I got my new bit!

5" Oval Mouth Copper Loose Ring Bit | Jeffers Pet

I am supposed to ride with my friend Donna Friday. I guess the main question at hand is whether I should come down with a mysterious virus on Thursday so I can try it out...........


----------



## QOS

sAmy - I was flailing around a little - not going to lie. Gaaaaaa. What is it with critters flying at me? There was a dang bat in the room I was doing my class in. :shock: He seemed to be content with staying where he was at all day. When the class was over I left to go have dinner with my family for my grandson's birthday. I went back to the office part of the stables at Tyrrell where I had the class. It was evening by then and Mat the Bat was moving around. Gaaaa...he flew towards me and landed on the floor and I was screaming like a girly girl. Spiders just are annoying - Bats? :shock: :shock: :shock: No can do. All I see is RABIES. I whacked him twice with a broom and swept his butt out onto the grass outside. Don't know if I just stunned him or killed it...don't care. LOL Barn manager said it was bad karma to kill the bat. I had left the door open hoping he would go out that way. Not sure how he got in there - there were 3 dead birds when Kenny and I got there to clean the area. He has the lease on the stable and the office area and let me use it free of charge! 

Dawn, I hope Dreams gets better quick and fully recovers from whatever it is.

Loved the pictures y'all.

Amy - I leave the back flap open pretty much all the time - I only have closed it when we camped in it. I pulled the windows into the < but the air would force it back open to this = so air isn't being funneled into the box of the trailer. It is now screwed into this < position. They had a heck of a time putting screws in it. They thought it was aluminum but it isn't. Some really hard metal they said 

I called Steele about my saddle but the tree isn't ready yet. Dang!!!

Here is a picture of Mat the Bat. We kept our eye on him all day...I told them I was pretty crippled but I was sure if it flew at us I could move fast but if not...they had better not leave me!!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> Anita Anne, I got my new bit!
> 
> 5" Oval Mouth Copper Loose Ring Bit | Jeffers Pet
> 
> I am supposed to ride with my friend Donna Friday. I guess the main question at hand is whether I should come down with a mysterious virus on Thursday so I can try it out...........


Yea! That came fast! The PP is going to love it

*cough, cough...sneeze* sorry to spread my germs on your post...you better stay home :wink:


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> Dawn: Did the vet do any x-rays? Spine/hip/withers?
> 
> I have always heard that horses get spooky when their vision changes, and also vision has alot to do with balance, so trips and things could be possible.



No rads, as my vet only has a portable machine which wouldn't be able to do any of the places she suspected could be an issue (spine/hips). Even for the stifle, she said my money would be better spent at a specialty hospital doing ultrasound as it would give a more detailed view and she knew from palpation nothing major was broken/chipped/etc. But she felt waiting for the Lyme results before referrals made the most sense, considering all the things going on.

And the spookiness was why I had the vet check her eyes too. I had already brought home an otoscope from work and looked at them myself and didn't see anything abnormal, but I figured having someone with all the right letters after her name look too was a good idea. :wink: They were totally normal.


----------



## Spotted Image

I haven’t posted much lately, as I haven’t been doing much with my horses. I ran into a major problem with my mare because buddy sour to the point of bucking and rearing nonstop. Finally, I have time when my dad could also go to the barn and he saw firsthand, he couldn’t handle her even on the ground at first. We are going back to ground work, as far away from my dad’s horse as possible. Today’s lesson ended on a good note, at the end she was he calm self. We ended up having to tied her to a post in the pasture (well away from fence) to fight in out. She had no way to see my dad’s horse. We are doing the same thing tomorrow, but instead of basic ground work, I’m also good work her on the lounge line. Then we are just going to work our way up to riding in the pasture then riding in the trails short distances then increasing the distance. I hope with three weeks we are back out in the trails. I could still ride my dad’s horse in the trails, but he also has a tiny bit of buddy sour, plus really spooky. He also can be hard to handle, so we are taking this time to reteach basics to both horses. One thing we really want to work on is a better stop and to try to get both horses softer. Another thing is my dad’s horse rushes all the time, part of stop slow down issue. My mare has a good stop on her. So now trails for a little bit, but lots of training, ground work and then riding work.


----------



## Roux

Wow - I don't sign on for two days and I miss a ton!

I will miss Greentree - she was one of the first who welcomed me to the group and gave me some really good advice with Roux. I will miss her words of wisdom. 

Dawn- Fingers crossed for Dream.

Anita- I hope you feel better! Don't apologize for "whining" we have all been there. Besides I am sure Roux would have dumped me and ran off well before the last obstacle. I haven't fallen that much favoring the clinging-on-for-dear-life technique (although I have learned when it is better to bail now) but the only *knock on wood* time Roux threw me I hurt for MONTHS. DH even made me go to the Dr. which I thought was a complete waste of time. As soon as I walked in the door the Doc said he thought I cracked my hip. After x-rays etc...turns out it was "just" a bruised sciatic nerve! Over a year later it still twinges. 

Evil - That looked like a beautiful ride! 

Roadyy- Love your pictures as allways 

We have been getting RAIN!!! So no miles for me. But I have been checking Gus's foot and it is healing well and actually you can't really see the injury. So I am thrilled I don't have to commiserate with vet bills!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Spotted: sorry you are having such a hard time. Buddy sour is a tough problem to fight. One thing that has helped me in the past is to have a third horse to break up the group, but it has to be a very independant type to work right. Other times, I've had to split up the pair for safety. 

Another thing that works is to ride the horses at the same time, but never let them ride next to each other or together. So you pass each other, and allow them to see each other, but you have to ride in the opposite direction. This gives them practice working individually, and they get used to working on their own.

Funny story y'all! 

When I had surgery on my nose (a repair - not an MJ op) anyway, in the recovery room, when I was fading in and out of consciousness, I kept asking the nurse if my horse was ok. My doc thought I must really love my horse...

_But_

I think it was because if I'm laying down and someone is leaning over me asking me if I'm ok...I figure I was thrown and my horse must be nearby!!


----------



## Roadyy

Welcome back SI. Hope you get the issue worked out soon.

Roux, we got a lot of rain yesterday too. Canceled DD's riding lesson til it's normal Thursday venue as no rain expected for the next 3 days. 

AA, you know it time for Gorilla Glue in the saddle when you figure you had been ejected while weaning off the medicine.


----------



## liltuktuk

Hello all!

Sounds like everyone has been having some good and/or interesting rides. 

I had an interesting one on Amira last Saturday. We did 6 miles, she and the weather were great when we headed out. Amira was totally relaxed and we just cantered and then walked/trotted, rinse and repeat for the first 3 miles. She was full of spunk at the canter, but I didn't mind because it was the good kind of spunk where she just wanted to run for the joy of running, no spooking or being tense. And that's the kind of running I love. 

On the way home I noticed the clouds were getting really dark, but I hopped we'd beat the rain. Well we didn't...and half way home it started pouring...sideways. :-x I ended up letting Amira run home just because we both wanted out of the rain. Pour horse was running with her head practically between her legs because the rain and wind directly into her face. And I had my head down for the same reason. It sucked. And since neither of us could see I trusted her judgement in getting us down the trail safely.

But all was going pretty well considering until we were almost back to the trail to cut through the woods back to the barn. We're cantering along and I notice we're coming up to one of the power line poles. I cue Amira to go left around it, she at that exact moment decided to go right around it, so we compromised and headed straight towards it.:shock: I got ready to bail because she was headed straight at this 2 foot diameter pole with no signs of stopping, but at the last moment she slams on the brakes and jumps right, with less than a foot to spare before we would have hit it. I managed to stay on by grabbing her neck, and she then got right back into her canter like nothing had happened. So I made her stop, readjusted myself, thanked whichever almighty being was looking out for me that I still had my head, and gave her a stern talking to about maybe she should listen to my cues because I'm smarter than I look and whether she likes it or not I'm the boss. :lol:

Funny thing was, after that she was actually quite responsive to everything.

So after that fiasco and a few other short rides, I'm at 316.5 miles for the year.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Good news!! The new woolback girths arrived for Dreamer & Chivas _and _
*drum roll*
Effax Leather Grip-Stick!! 

I am going to try it on my Barefoot saddle to get the sheepskin pad to stick better! My bum will be so happy :lol:


----------



## QOS

bwaahahahahahaah Amy that is a hoot of a story. ;-) 

Liltuktuk - thank God you kept your head on your shoulders!!!!


----------



## Eole

Phantom: how long to get the test results? Hoping for a treatable condition.

AA: thanks for the laugh, loved the "post-surgery" story. 
Effax Leather Grip-Stick: does it work? Is it meant to keep your butt in the saddle? Does it alter the leather?

QOS, I actually love bats and try to keep them around. I'm good at catching them too, when they get in trouble. Best fly-mosquitoe control ever! BTW, your name sounds so French: are your Talbot ancestors French?

Celeste: nice bit, hope PP agrees. I use a similar double-jointed eggbutt and my horses go well in it. Copper: do all horses like the taste?

Short 3 miles on Eole at the walk yesterday, to accompany DH getting his boy back in shape. Just lovely. (pic with grey ears)

Good 7.5 miles on Alize this morning. We explored a new trail I hoped to connect to another loop, but it was too swampy-muddy so we turned around. Leaves are turning colors.


----------



## Celeste

Eole said:


> Celeste: nice bit, hope PP agrees. I use a similar double-jointed eggbutt and my horses go well in it. Copper: do all horses like the taste?


I have no idea if all horses like copper or not. I hope to try the bit out tomorrow.


----------



## Roux

Its my understanding that copper helps the horse salivate and therefor keeps their mouth wetter and more comfortable. I believe sweet iron does the same thing. I almost always use a copper bit and for my horses that easily get bored I try to get a roller or something similar that is copper for them to play with.


----------



## Celeste

Roux said:


> Its my understanding that copper helps the horse salivate and therefor keeps their mouth wetter and more comfortable. I believe sweet iron does the same thing. I almost always use a copper bit and for my horses that easily get bored I try to get a roller or something similar that is copper for them to play with.


Hopefully my horse will agree............. :lol:


----------



## Roadyy

Amy, Would loved to have been there to witness. How was work last night?

Celeste, hope the bit works great.



I got to work on the truck rear end last night and found the driver side axle shaft is what broke. Research this morning shows a new one in the $200 range and it is a simple slide in and bolt down to be back on the road. Now have to decide on which company to buy it from.

If it comes in quick enough then I may be able to sign DD up for the ACTHA ride at the caverns again like this month. It will be on October 4-5th. Otherwise it will just be me going to judge.


----------



## Celeste

I tried the new bit out for a very short ride in the arena. She was very polite at a walk. She still threw her head around like an idiot a little bit at the trot, but she would stop, turn, and back. I am planning on a trail ride tomorrow. We will see how it goes.

About her liking the taste; I think she must because she didn't want to let me have it back when I was trying to take the bridle off.


----------



## Atomicodyssey

My old horse loved sweet iron. It becomes a little unsightly with the rust, but his happiness made my happiness!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Survived work last night, fortunately we were not full and my co-workers (new grads) are very good nurses and we have great teamwork. I hope they stay!! I was able to lift & place the knee machines by myself, so that was good. Also my vacation was approved, so I was thrilled about that, I was worried it would be denied due to my recent time off. :happydance:

Celeste: glad to hear the PP likes the bit so far! I would ignor the head tossing, that should go away with time. Enjoy your ride tomorrow!! 

Roadyy: sure hope you can get the truck fixed so your DD can go again! I don't know if we'll make it or not, I hope to be back riding by then, but not sure...DD is very eager to return though, and I hate to disapoint her. 

Liltuktuk: What a great story! I was on the edge of my seat waiting to hear if you both made it back in one piece! You are a good novelist :clap:

Eole: New trails are always fun to find, and good to hear you are able to ride more with your DH.


----------



## Eole

Celeste, glad PP likes the bit. I might try copper for Eole, he's very mouthy. More horse shopping.




> lift & place the knee machines by myself, so that was good. Also my vacation was approved,


 Knee machine? Are you on an orthopedic ward? A good team makes the whole difference between a great shift or not. Do you have plans for your vacation?

Another 4 miles ride with DH this morning, with the dog for the first time. Eole was a handful and I was close to be thrown a couple times. We even switched horses when he went beserk refusing to cross a puddle. DH is more assertive (a foot taller and 50lbs heavier might help too). So, in the water he went. :twisted: The cold weather is really making the horses energetic.


----------



## Roadyy

I should have the truck back up and going by end of next week. I'm going to work on some repairs on the red trailer tomorrow to get it ready to haul out to the farm once the truck is back on the road.

I will not tell Amber about the chance of y'all coming so she will be surprised to see Jenny at the event in the event you are able to come. I do hope you are able to enjoy your vacation and are able to come down for another ride. I am only signing Amber and Doc up for the Saturday competitions then take them home Saturday night. I will be there late Sunday helping load all the panels back on the truck to be hauled back down here. Doc still needs more work to get him in better shape for doing 13 miles in a weekend. Most he is used to is an hour lesson once a week and an occasional 2 hour ride behind the farm every few weeks.

Told Amber I will leave the red trailer out at the farm and work with Little Man on loading in it so I can start hauling the 4 of us out to the trails at Ecofina on Saturdays to get the workout needed to get them both in better riding shape.


----------



## frlsgirl

I had intended to do some arena work yesterday but there was a jumping lesson in progress...so we plotted around on the man-made trails around the property. 

She was a little hot since I hadn't worked her in a couple of days. There is construction going on around the property so there are always new things to spook at. Of all the equipment and stuff laying around, she decided that a new pile of dirt with caution tape was spook-worthy. So we did an unplanned leg yield right, and continued on. She was still so rattled from the dirt pile that she forgot to spook at the stone wall (her usual spook spot). The next part of the trail was along a wooded area; she's always on pins and needles when we get to that spot because squirrels and other critters like to jump out in front of us. At one point she stopped dead in her tracks and I remember thinking...oh, oh...this is it...she's going to bolt and I'm walking home...turns out she just had to poop. 

I haven't figured out a way to carry my Iphone with me so that I can track the distance with an app. I need to get one of those arm-bands that runners use. I'm estimating that if you ride the full loop around the property, it's about 2 miles but will need to measure with iphone app. I also do random trot loops in between the outdoor arenas just to get a little bit of cardio into our ride. 

How do you all carry your cell phone? I wear english gear so there isn't much room for anything extra.


----------



## Roadyy

Either in my pants pocket, shirt pocket or in the horn bag. When colder temps get here and a jacket is required then I'll keep it in one of those pockets.


----------



## mammakatja

I was wondering the same thing frlsgirl. At the moment I still have a smaller basic phone that I put in a belt clip when I ride because I have been known to lose phone from my jeans pocket when I ride. But next month I'm finally up for a contract renewal and I want to upgrade to a smart phone of some sort so I can track my miles. These phones are so much bigger and I know the one I want won't fit in a belt clip thing. I too was thinking arm band or something. I don't like the idea of putting it in a saddle bag or horn bag in case "horsey" gets away from me. LOL


----------



## BreezylBeezyl

I rode my new mare in the ditches near the barn's property last night. My boyfriend stuck with me because I'm way too nervous when it comes to riding alone and this mare is very looky.

She did spook a few times, mostly when large vehicles with loud engines passed by. These things rattled me (as much as I tried not to let them), so my boyfriend had to lead her for a while. I would not have gone out if it wasn't for him being there.

All in all, we rode about 2km through ditches which I am going go try and do regularly with this horse. She seems to be very forward thinking and doesn't stop at things she spooks at and isn't herd bound, so I don't think I need to worry about fighting her the whole way (knock on wood).

I hope with time my confidence will get a little better.


----------



## frlsgirl

WillowNightwind said:


> I rode my new mare in the ditches near the barn's property last night. My boyfriend stuck with me because I'm way too nervous when it comes to riding alone and this mare is very looky.
> 
> She did spook a few times, mostly when large vehicles with loud engines passed by. These things rattled me (as much as I tried not to let them), so my boyfriend had to lead her for a while. I would not have gone out if it wasn't for him being there.
> 
> All in all, we rode about 2km through ditches which I am going go try and do regularly with this horse. She seems to be very forward thinking and doesn't stop at things she spooks at and isn't herd bound, so I don't think I need to worry about fighting her the whole way (knock on wood).
> 
> I hope with time my confidence will get a little better.


Is this the saddlebred mare you mentioned in another thread? She sounds very similar to my mare...although mine is Morgan. Ana likes to go go go even though some things spook her. When I first got her, I remember being very rattled because she spooked frequently but they were all very minor spooks and she always keep on going. Mine isn't herd bound either, she can take em or leave em. When I try to ride in a group, Ana always has to be in front because she is such a fast walker that slow horses just frustrate her. I recently took her on a big trail ride along with her big 18 hand Hanno friend. The Hanno spent most of the ride trotting while my little 14'2 mare was walking :lol:. Your confidence will increase with time. My friend thinks I'm crazy for riding her around by myself but I'm just so used to her little spooks that I don't get that rattled anymore, and if I do, it's only for a second and then we move on.


----------



## liltuktuk

I have an armband that I got for my phone for riding and running. I generally wear jeans when riding, but have discovered some of them don't have pockets big enough to hold a smartphone that's in a protective case, so the armband works nicely. A little hard to get the phone in and out of with one hand while riding though. 

Once the cooler weather hits and I wear a jacket it'll go in a pocket.

I prefer to have my phone attached to me so if Amira and I decide to go in different directions I can call someone. I doubt she's going to call anyone to come pick her up...:lol:


----------



## frlsgirl

liltuktuk said:


> I doubt she's going to call anyone to come pick her up...:lol:


:rofl:


----------



## Roux

Mostly I throw mine in my saddle bag and don't really worry about losing my horse. I also put in my jeans pocket and jacket pocket in the summer.


----------



## BreezylBeezyl

frlsgirl said:


> Is this the saddlebred mare you mentioned in another thread? She sounds very similar to my mare...although mine is Morgan. Ana likes to go go go even though some things spook her. When I first got her, I remember being very rattled because she spooked frequently but they were all very minor spooks and she always keep on going. Mine isn't herd bound either, she can take em or leave em. When I try to ride in a group, Ana always has to be in front because she is such a fast walker that slow horses just frustrate her. I recently took her on a big trail ride along with her big 18 hand Hanno friend. The Hanno spent most of the ride trotting while my little 14'2 mare was walking :lol:. Your confidence will increase with time. My friend thinks I'm crazy for riding her around by myself but I'm just so used to her little spooks that I don't get that rattled anymore, and if I do, it's only for a second and then we move on.


Yes it is the same mare!

Her spooks wasn't little though - controllable, but she bolted for about 5 seconds. I do not want to take off cantering down the pavement. I did the worst possible thing too by bracing and tensing up on the reins when I should have one rein stopped her. It's so hard for me to make good, rational decisions when I am out hacking and already terrified. I am pretty sure I am tense almost 90% of the time - when I realize it, I try to relax as best I can but it always comes back to sneak up on me.

If my boyfriend wasn't with me, I would have been a mess. But talking to him to take my mind off the ride a bit helped a lot.

I wasn't like this with my last mare, she didn't spook at anything so I was able to be confident. But this mare is a little too nervous for my liking and so that makes me nervous and it turns in a vicious cycle.

I know with more time it will get better, but I really have to wrack up the courage to ride alone to even get more exposure.

Geez, I feel like a horse who needs more desensitizing!


----------



## frlsgirl

WillowNightwind said:


> Yes it is the same mare!
> 
> Her spooks wasn't little though - controllable, but she bolted for about 5 seconds. I do not want to take off cantering down the pavement. I did the worst possible thing too by bracing and tensing up on the reins when I should have one rein stopped her. It's so hard for me to make good, rational decisions when I am out hacking and already terrified. I am pretty sure I am tense almost 90% of the time - when I realize it, I try to relax as best I can but it always comes back to sneak up on me.
> 
> If my boyfriend wasn't with me, I would have been a mess. But talking to him to take my mind off the ride a bit helped a lot.
> 
> I wasn't like this with my last mare, she didn't spook at anything so I was able to be confident. But this mare is a little too nervous for my liking and so that makes me nervous and it turns in a vicious cycle.
> 
> I know with more time it will get better, but I really have to wrack up the courage to ride alone to even get more exposure.
> 
> Geez, I feel like a horse who needs more desensitizing!


You haven't had her for very long so you are still getting used to each other. She's still trying to feel you out to see if she can trust you. The more "safe" things you can expose her to, the better. She needs to learn that you will not lead her into harms way. So everytime she worries about something and you can calmly convince her that it's nothing to freak out about, you are one step closer to winning her trust. 

I was used to riding pretty calm horses before I got Ana so it was quite an adjustment. She has half-way bolted on me before but I was able to "talk her off the ledge" within a few seconds. 

I taught her a bunch of vocabulary while doing ground work with her, and I use that under saddle..for example "easyyyy" - I use that if I want to slow her down. I also scratch her neck when we get to our usual spook spots because it's hard to relax and spook at the same time. Yesterday, when we rode along the scary wooded area, I started singing "She's a good girl, loves her momma, loves Jesus...and her boyfriend, too"...it totally threw her off her game and she didn't spook


----------



## jamesqf

liltuktuk said:


> I doubt she's going to call anyone to come pick her up...:lol:


But you can* get apps for a cell phone that will let a caller read the location of the phone. So if you and the horse part company, you could call her and go pick her up.

For carrying stuff like that, I prefer a waist pouch rather than an arm band. I can carry wallet, keys, and cell phone or camera in mine. Usually camera, as there's no cell signal most of the places we ride.

*I'm pretty sure, though I've never used one. Wouldn't be hard to do, technically.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

I have lots of catching up to do on this thread (computer crapped out!) Nothing too excitng going on here, girls are fat and happy. Selena got most of the summer off due to lyme, scratches, and horrendous insects/heat. We are just barely starting to get out again, which feels FANTASTIC! Vee is almost a year old (few more weeks!) and I cant help but share her with all of you. She is the daintiest, yet toughest little **** I have ever met. My family picks on me by saying that she doesnt know she's a horse...acts more like a human with the way I treat her. I say better to be able to teach her to sleep in my tent and drink coffee with me...oh, and ride the Tevis! LOL


----------



## frlsgirl

EnduranceLover - she's so pretty. You must be so proud!

James - I believe that's called a fannie bag 

Liltuktuk - I wonder if the Iphone with Otterbox would fit on one of those armbands?

Roux - that's the thing about English riding gear...there isn't room for anything. Most breeches don't even have pockets and the ones that do, certainly can't accomodate a big clunky smart-phone.


----------



## liltuktuk

frlsgirl said:


> EnduranceLover - she's so pretty. You must be so proud!
> 
> James - I believe that's called a fannie bag
> 
> Liltuktuk - I wonder if the Iphone with Otterbox would fit on one of those armbands?
> 
> Roux - that's the thing about English riding gear...there isn't room for anything. Most breeches don't even have pockets and the ones that do, certainly can't accomodate a big clunky smart-phone.


I have a Droid Razr M with the less bulky Otterbox and the armband I bought was made specifically for my phone in an Otterbox. I got it off Amazon, so they do exist. 

I have a couple pairs of riding tights with pockets. One pair my phone just fits in the nice zippered pocket...until the zipper crapped out so now my phone will start sliding out as I'm riding. Those were made by TuffRider I believe. My other pair is by Irideon, and they have big pockets on each thigh and my phone fits great in there. Love those tights. Super comfy stretchy material and moisture wicking. 

Another thing I've gotten, just thinking of carrying cellphones and emergencies, is a RoadID band. I got it originally for when I'm out running because I don't like having to bring my phone with me (even in the arm band in annoys me to have it strapped to me on long runs) and then figured I might as well wear it when I'm riding too just in case I come off and someone finds me. It has my name and names and phone numbers of who to call if I'm found and can't speak for myself. Amira and Maverick also both have neck collars with my contact info on them just in case. Just a little extra security in case something happens.

I also ride on the road a lot, so I like knowing if something serious happens (either riding or running) and I'm found unconscious or whatever, they'll be able to figure out who to call. Otherwise I have no ID or anything on me, and if I'm in that bad of shape, my cell phone could be broken too and useless to them.


----------



## frlsgirl

liltuktuk said:


> I have a Droid Razr M with the less bulky Otterbox and the armband I bought was made specifically for my phone in an Otterbox. I got it off Amazon, so they do exist.
> 
> I have a couple pairs of riding tights with pockets. One pair my phone just fits in the nice zippered pocket...until the zipper crapped out so now my phone will start sliding out as I'm riding. Those were made by TuffRider I believe. My other pair is by Irideon, and they have big pockets on each thigh and my phone fits great in there. Love those tights. Super comfy stretchy material and moisture wicking.
> 
> Another thing I've gotten, just thinking of carrying cellphones and emergencies, is a RoadID band. I got it originally for when I'm out running because I don't like having to bring my phone with me (even in the arm band in annoys me to have it strapped to me on long runs) and then figured I might as well wear it when I'm riding too just in case I come off and someone finds me. It has my name and names and phone numbers of who to call if I'm found and can't speak for myself. Amira and Maverick also both have neck collars with my contact info on them just in case. Just a little extra security in case something happens.
> 
> I also ride on the road a lot, so I like knowing if something serious happens (either riding or running) and I'm found unconscious or whatever, they'll be able to figure out who to call. Otherwise I have no ID or anything on me, and if I'm in that bad of shape, my cell phone could be broken too and useless to them.


Wow - you are prepared for anything! When I took Ana on our first big trail ride, I wore a vest just so I had a way to carry my phone. I also stuffed a copy of her coggins in one pocket and my DL in my other pocket. That was it!


----------



## Eole

Endurancelover: Vee is a very lovely horse!

I carry my phone in a waist pack from Stowaway. I can fit IPhone with waterproof casing, pocket knife, car keys OR nutrition bar, and 2 horse treats!
EasyCare Stowaway Utility Waist Pack Black


----------



## mammakatja

A fannie pack! That's my answer. Why didn't I think of that? I ride both English and western and I do have breeches with a zipper pocket in the front which fits my basic phone but there is no way I'm sliding a new smart phone in there. Even my jeans pockets won't cut it there. Ironically I heard on the radio this morning that some jeans manufacturers are waiting to redesign their latest styles around the new phones coming out so we can still slide these larger phones in our pockets. Pretty soon we'll just have fannie packs sewn to our butts (or fannies LOL!) 

EnduranceLover, she is the prettiest little thing. I look forward to seeing her evolve.


----------



## tiffrmcoy

*EnduranceLover-*Vee is such a cutie, I'm looking forward to see her continue to grow!

*WillowNightwind-* I am sure the more time you spend and riding you do with your mare will definitely help build your confidence! I wish you luck with her! 

I keep my phone on a clip that attaches to my belt although that's not the safest place because its fell off before and thank goodness for my Otterbox because my older mare stepped on my phone full weight barring down on it, all I got was a scratch on my case. Rode my filly War today for 3.81 miles around the neighborhood behind my barn.

*130.44 miles total*


----------



## Celeste

I went on the first trail ride I have been on in a while. My horse was an irritable jerk. I am so sad. 4.2 miles

177.41


----------



## jamesqf

frlsgirl said:


> James - I believe that's called a fannie bag


Maybe not. At least the way I use it, the pouch is either directly in front, or (when I'm riding up hills, and have to be forward in the saddle) just a bit off to the right. So it's more like a kangaroo's pouch than anything.

I don't really like fanny packs for anything. Running & hiking, they bounce too much (almost as bad as a regular day pack, which carries a lot more), riding they'd be pretty awkward on the saddle. 

For carrying windbreaker, treats, water and other stuff, I use a 'Stowaway" saddle pack. But I like having the camera (or cell) where I can (relatively) easily get it out while I'm riding, and wallet & keys with me instead of the horse.


----------



## Oreos Girl

Celeste, was your friend riding her horse or one of yours? I think the fact that PP doesn't like strange horses may be very true. The only way to get over it is to just work on it more.

I did a small trail ride Thursday evening. One of the students came over to ride Fiddler. I was going to do the reverse of the ride I did Sat., but someone was shooting guns off in that direction so we ended up riding up the road and back.

We did 3.2 miles. Makes a total of 151.2 for the year.

The saddle is still solid, but with cooler temps, I did see a dry spot on Oreo's back. I am so disappointed about that.


----------



## Celeste

Oreo, my friend brought her own horse. PP hates strange horses. I have to work around people I don't always love, so she shouldn't have that as an excuse.:shock:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> I went on the first trail ride I have been on in a while. My horse was an irritable jerk. I am so sad. 4.2 miles
> 
> 177.41


Dang it Celeste, I was hoping you would have a great time. What do you think her problem was?

*EL6:* Vee is looking great - I love the pic with the kitty on her back - very cute. So glad Selena is recovered! Lymes Dz needs to be eliminated! 

*WillowN*: time in the saddle, that is what you both need. Keep riding, and remember to have fun! 

I am not sure about riding with a fanny pack, in therory sounds good, but it may bounce as James mentioned. I would think the Stowaway brand would be better than camping styles. I recently purchased an ankle pac Cashel Ankle Safe Kit , but haven't tried it yet. I haven't been able to use my Stowaway cantle packs on my Barefoot saddle because Chivas back is too short and the saddle too long. 

I've been just using a Stowaway Easyboot bag hooked to one side of the front of the saddle for my supplies, and it is plenty big for everything! I hang a water bottle on the other side. But I still wanted a place for my phone, keys, etc that would stay with me in case Chivas decides to part company with me again!! Hopefully the ankle safe will work well. 

My Rackers Wear pants have a pocket on the front of the right thigh and my phone is nice and secure in there, but a second pocket would be nicer. 

We are headed to a dog show today, but I sure wish I could be riding instead, it is nice a cool out this morning.


----------



## Celeste

I honestly think that the Psycho Princess is just trying to trade places in the dominance hierarchy in our "herd". She is alpha over all the other horses. Now she is trying to work her way up. It is most likely my fault for letting her get away with small things. Today we are going to start some diligent ground work and see if that helps. Somebody could have bought that horse for a bargain yesterday.

It is not a bit issue. We tried taking the bit off and she acted that way with the halter.

AnitaAnne, I have other horses to ride. They are just old. H**l, I think I am old too. 

If you get to haul down my way some time, we will go on a ride. I just might choose to ride my daughter's appaloosa.


----------



## evilamc

Man am I behind! I'm up in Hershey PA for a dog show  Competed yesterday for the first time, didn't place but did alright, got really good critique. I did pass my LAST certification though before I can take my masters! Only problem is I need to retake all my writtens to get my average grade higher  I passed with a very low grade on my bichon. The judges are huge ****** that change their mind every year about what they want to see I swear.

So I just skimmed through a few posts, don't have much time just waiting on the trade show to open up so I can do some shoppingggg.

If you have an iphone, invest in a lifeproof case for it then get the lifeproof armband. Lifeproof makes your phone waterproof and basically indestructable, and the armband is super comfy when riding and the phone just clips in and out of it so its so easy to get to.

Celeste, I'm not sure if you're convinced about the bit with the head tossing, but have you checked your browband? One bridle I tried using, the browband was just slightly pinching and it made Dexter toss his head like crazy...I took it off and he instantly stopped tossing. So maybe just check over the fit of your bridle too?

EL6 Vee is too cute. I can't believe how thick her mane is!

Alright off to do some classes and shopping! I'll post pics later of my dog I competed with...I got a lot of great feedback with her and everyone thinks I did great, wish judges weren't such ****** haha. I swear the style they want to see changes every year rather then sticking with the correct breed profile. So annoying.


----------



## evilamc

Celeste, also try feeling around her tmj, if its with the halter and bridle, maybe somethings sore around there. Ha don't hate me when I say this, but some vets use feeling around the tmj and if horse reacts to it, as an indicator to test for lymes  Hopefully thats not the case since you're more south.


----------



## Celeste

I might try pulling off the brow band. It is worth a try.

She is just totally defiant for some crazy reason. I put her in the arena on a lunge line and she totally didn't want to go the direction that I wanted her to. After a couple of discussions on this, she was radically better. I am going to try to at least do ground work on her most every day. 

I will ditch the brow band though. I don't see how it could hurt.


----------



## mammakatja

Celeste, ground work is the key to it all in my opinion. I've spent way more hours on the ground starting my horses or bringing older ones around, that I have in the saddle with them. Once you've established ground rules AND YOURSELF on the ground, things come easier in the saddle. Time to get back to basics. They are never too old for it. My daughter's horse is bomb proof and a dream on the trails for her, but despite that, when we bought him last fall at 13 years old, he knew nothing on the ground. He wouldn't even lunge. He's always just been a fair weather trail horse. So I got busy with him on the ground. He's become even more in tune to cues. So anyway, I like the idea of ground work to tackle your issues. 

Got me a little fix today. Took out 4 of my 5 equines between my daughter and two of our youth group kids from church and myself. It was only about a 4.5 mile ride but a fix just the same. I rode my paint today.


----------



## Roux

Celeste - I am sorry to hear about Psycho Princess! I don't really have an advice other than to say I went through a few months earlier this year where Roux gave me fits and fits. Not only did I not want to ride him I was ready to sell him! But after sticking with it (much due to the support from everyone on this thread) he got better day by day and I am glad I did. I 100% understand the frustration though! 

My brother came out to the barn yesterday with me and mom. I needed to trim Gus's feet so I saddled up Roux and let my brother ride him in the arena while I worked on Gus. First time Brother has ridden Roux and was Roux was incredible! No spooking or fussing. It was great!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> I might try pulling off the brow band. It is worth a try.
> 
> She is just totally defiant for some crazy reason. I put her in the arena on a lunge line and she totally didn't want to go the direction that I wanted her to. After a couple of discussions on this, she was radically better. I am going to try to at least do ground work on her most every day.
> 
> I will ditch the brow band though. I don't see how it could hurt.


Celeste, my horses were really itchy and uncomfortable with their winter coat growing in, maybe PP is suffering with major itching?? Try a really good curry session and see if she enjoys it. Mine were over it in two weeks and are fine now. 

i would love to come ride with you!! Covered up right now with other commitments, but it will happen, maybe in October?


----------



## Oreos Girl

If you come down Amy, I will come over too. Though I am out of town 2 weekends in October. I am going to Julie Goodnight clinic in Gillsville on the 11th and 12th. And the 24th, I will be at a wedding in Maryland.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Oreos Girl said:


> If you come down Amy, I will come over too. Though I am out of town 2 weekends in October. I am going to Julie Goodnight clinic in Gillsville on the 11th and 12th. And the 24th, I will be at a wedding in Maryland.


That would be super fun!! Both those weekends I am scheduled to work. 

The weekend of the 4th we might go to the ACTHA with Roadyy, if I can ride. The only free weekend for me is Oct 18/19 Lets all pray for beautiful weather!!

My son is buying his first house, I am so proud of him! He will be moving in Nov, so I may be heading up north to help him.


----------



## Atomicodyssey

Well, I finally got my butt up early enough to ride before work. That and it's been raining no joke non stop for the last two days. I almost thought I wouldn't get to ride today as it was raining when I got there, but by the time I cleaned the stall and tacked up it had quit.

Bandit has become far too comfortable, sittin in the shade... Eating hay... Chattin with his buddies... Riding seems like a task he would much rather do without. Well I have news for him. I plan on attending our first 25 mile LD mid November and he can resist all he likes but he is getting out there and oh no... There will not be a break when we return to the barn either. Isn't a round pen handy to have, Bandit?

As you can gather my horse has become somewhat BARN SOUR and was actin a fool half of our 5.37 mile trip. His new move is to spin and attempt to bolt home, if he is not allowed to do this he is quite adept at moving pretty fast sideways and may even offer a little rear. At one point he did get his head and took off crow hopping, all because I asked him to cross the ditch at the end of the quarter mile street. Homie don't play that. I calmly halted him and highly suggested he do what is being asked. Probably at least a dozen times, especially in the first half mile, he wiggled his way and found any excuse to try and turn around. Very annoying. However I have discovered my vintage Kieffer is quite secure, haha!

Once we got out on the trails I kept him moving and it was a much better story. He did his shenanigans once more at one of the (now many due to the rain) water crossings but otherwise behaved appropriately. When we exited the trailhead I made him walk the opposite way from the barn and perhaps he decided it wasn't worth the fight, so we didn't have to go far before I turned for home. 

He walked nice and loosely on the return. However I am dreading that I may have another issue to deal with... race brain. This dang silly horse tried to race BICYCLISTS down the street. When they passed us head on, no problem. But when they turned around and came up behind us it was game on. I was not expecting it at all and had him on a loose rein, he was in no way shape or form spooked, but he broke out into a trot and did not want them to pass him. Good god.

When we returned, I promptly removed the saddle and into the round pen we go! I'm sure trotting and cantering through water is a work out, I don't know, ask Bandit. When I decided he had an adequate exercise add on for all the trouble he gave me earlier, and he decided too as he came up to me and began following me, I walked him out a bit before hosing him down.

And not that he deserved it, but I placed two nice big flakes in his pasture as a surprise. 

So I definitely need to get my butt in gear and make sure this horse is worked, good and consistently. I'm thinking of doing some nice hard arena sessions and then a calm hack off the property... Just to wreck his world and let him realize the barn isn't the safe haven of hay and lounging around that he currently believes. Bwahaha.

And a photo of Sir Turd. I think it is aptly fitting for the day. Plus I've never seen his hooves so white.


----------



## Celeste

I think that Bandit and the Psycho Princess have been having online conversations. 

I worked her on the lunge line yesterday and today. It is amazing how obedient she was today compared to yesterday.


----------



## 6gun Kid

popped on here to say I got a bit of unexpected good news. My friends that I left my horse with in Huntsville, have a rodeo in this area on October 4th, so they are gonna load of Ol' Spot and bring him with them. So I will have Jackson Hoss here 2 full weeks earlier than I had planned on.


----------



## tiffrmcoy

*Atomicodyssey & Celeste* I wish y'all luck with Psycho Princess and Sir Turd I know how annoying and frustrating it can be to have a moody/stubborn horse out on the trail then you can't really enjoy your ride because you're fighting with them but it was nice to hear Psycho Princess was being obedient today, I hope you have more days like today with her!

Rode for 3.57 miles yesterday I didn't get time to post it so I am today.

*134.01 miles*

Didn't take a pic while riding but snapped one right after I tacked War up before we headed out.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Atom: Bandit aka Mr Turd today, is looking so good! He looks like he has been working out in the gym, his muscles are bulging! Whatever you are doing, keep it up :thumbsup: 

6Gun: How great your horse is coming early! You will be able to post some miles soon :clap:
Celeste: Glad you are making some progress, keep up the good work! 

Tiffer: War is looking very pleased with herself, looks like she enjoyed the ride!


----------



## Atomicodyssey

LOL for some reason hearing everyone refer to him as Sir Turd has made me laugh. It is well earned but still haha.

I guess we will have to take the kids phones and let them know they can no longer plot anymore shenanigans with one another. It'll be hard but discipline is clearly needed.

Thanks for the muscles comment but as of late the only muscles he's been working is his jaws around some tasty hay. Unless he's been running around his paddock which actually wouldn't surprise me. Tomorrow he is getting worked again, a solid arena session and then a relaxing hack if he is lucky. A round pen period if he is not. But that's up to him, ha ha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## frlsgirl

mammakatja said:


> Celeste, ground work is the key to it all in my opinion. I've spent way more hours on the ground starting my horses or bringing older ones around, that I have in the saddle with them. Once you've established ground rules AND YOURSELF on the ground, things come easier in the saddle. Time to get back to basics. They are never too old for it. My daughter's horse is bomb proof and a dream on the trails for her, but despite that, when we bought him last fall at 13 years old, he knew nothing on the ground. He wouldn't even lunge. He's always just been a fair weather trail horse. So I got busy with him on the ground. He's become even more in tune to cues. So anyway, I like the idea of ground work to tackle your issues.
> 
> Got me a little fix today. Took out 4 of my 5 equines between my daughter and two of our youth group kids from church and myself. It was only about a 4.5 mile ride but a fix just the same. I rode my paint today.
> 
> View attachment 518362


It's funny, Ana knew nothing about lunging but was great under saddle, so I taught her words under saddle for a couple of months, and now I can lunge her and use those words to direct her. Sometimes, those words come in handy when I'm out on the trail...especially the words "easy" and "whoa"


----------



## Katz1411

I'm cracking up at "Sir Turd"! 

If I haven't ridden in a few days my lease horse tries throwing a tantrum about going out on the trail - lots of spinning on the hindquarters and a small rear or two - I really do not put up with rearing! So we've had a few come-to-Jesus meetings....


----------



## Atomicodyssey

I am happy to announce today was a markedly improved day over yesterday. I'm not sure if it's just because he was in a mellow mood, sore from yesterday and didn't feel like fighting, or if hopefully he's just getting the idea. I started out riding around the property, unfortunately the pastures are too soggy to do any real work but I did trot him around the drive. He was doing well so I decided to do a short hack around the neighborhood, and while he wasn't an angel it was a whole lot better than before. In the beginning he tried once real good to pull his crap and I made him trot, any attempts after that were pretty half hearted and only a few times. He pretends he's going to drink out of puddles and then turns around instead, haha he thinks he's so smart. Spooked at a bird. Could've been less looky but for the most part behaved himself. We got rained on a little bit, but it was "cool" so no real complaints. He was mostly good so we didn't drill in the round pen, let him out and threw him a flake of hay.

On another note apparently he has figured out how to open his pasture gate. He even did it right in front of the BO, now he's gotta be on double lockdown. Sigh.


----------



## Roadyy

Hopefully we can convince OG and Celeste to trek down to Marianna and ride the event with you AA.

I know for a fact there are 2 more stalls available as I just secured 6 more panels to make 2 more panel stalls out of. They won't last long because I believe all the other stalls are already taken. I am only going to have my daughter there for the trail and arena events on Saturday then haul them back to the house Saturday night. I'll be back up there Sunday morning to judge an obstacle on the trail ride that morning.

AA if you have not secured a camping spot or stalls then I highly recommend you calling Natalie today!


----------



## gunslinger

Finally made it over 200 miles this weekend with a ride at Dry Creek GA....

DW has been down in her back...going to the Chiropractor twice a week..... .so she rode her QH.......it was a long day....that danged horse is so sloooowwww....

I actually got off Miss Lacy and walked the last mile or so just to show that I'm walking faster than he is......

Needless to say, a ride that would normally take less than 2 hours took 4 plus change...and we cut the trail in half as a result......and poor Miss Lacy just can't walk that slow, or at least not for 7.6 miles... it just wasn't fun.

Of course, DW's back is now hurting again.....and frankly, at that speed, so is mine......that slow walk is a miserable gait to say the least......even on a walking horse.

So, DW isn't going to give up her quarter horses as she loves them to much.....I don't have space nor finances for another (4th) horse that she may, or may not be able to ride.....

I can't fix father time......Oh young man..rejoice in thy youth.

Anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## Celeste

Maybe we could all try to find the fountain of youth? If you have any luck, let me in on it.


----------



## frlsgirl

I finally got one of those arm-band phone holder thingies at the Feet Fleet store on sale for $25. It has enough room for my clunky phone and keys. It has a clear cover on top so that you can text and take pics without taking it out of the pouch. I will hopefully get to test it out this week as I really want to measure the distance of our man-made trails.


----------



## AnitaAnne

gunslinger said:


> Finally made it over 200 miles this weekend with a ride at Dry Creek GA....
> 
> DW has been down in her back...going to the Chiropractor twice a week..... .so she rode her QH.......it was a long day....that danged horse is so sloooowwww....
> 
> I actually got off Miss Lacy and walked the last mile or so just to show that I'm walking faster than he is......
> 
> Needless to say, a ride that would normally take less than 2 hours took 4 plus change...and we cut the trail in half as a result......and poor Miss Lacy just can't walk that slow, or at least not for 7.6 miles... it just wasn't fun.
> 
> Of course, DW's back is now hurting again.....and frankly, at that speed, so is mine......that slow walk is a miserable gait to say the least......even on a walking horse.
> 
> So, DW isn't going to give up her quarter horses as she loves them to much.....I don't have space nor finances for another (4th) horse that she may, or may not be able to ride.....
> 
> I can't fix father time......Oh young man..rejoice in thy youth.
> 
> Anyone got any suggestions?


I always thought a posting trot is easier on the back than just sitting, can the slow QH trot the speed of Miss Lacy's gait?


----------



## jamesqf

Celeste said:


> Maybe we could all try to find the fountain of youth? If you have any luck, let me in on it.


I think it might be hereabouts. Going to my neighbor's 100th birthday party next weekend. Was over visiting last week, and he's climbing around his garage, digging out boxes of Indian artifacts & mineral samples (boxes of rocks, basically) that he collected back in the '50s, that he's sending off to a university.

The other half is that I'm convinced (and I'm not exactly a juvenile, either) that almost everyone remembers their younger days as being much better than they really were, so they see the aches & pains that they have now (and had in their 20s but have forgotten), as signs they're growing old. So they spend more time sitting in front of the TV and less out doing stuff - 'acting their age', in other words - so naturally they get out of shape, and ache when they try to do something they haven't done in a while.


----------



## gunslinger

AnitaAnne said:


> I always thought a posting trot is easier on the back than just sitting, can the slow QH trot the speed of Miss Lacy's gait?


He trots just fine. DW can't post.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phantomhorse13

gunslinger said:


> He trots just fine. DW can't post.


Can DW learn to post? I agree wholeheartedly that a posting trot is MUCH easier on my back that walking. Hell, almost anything is easier on my back than walking.

*Atomic*, Sir Turd has got to be one of the best names I have ever heard. I am glad he was better today and I hated to read the frustration in the post about him being bad.. but omg.. TOO funny.



This weekend, DH and I went to a 3-day competitive trail ride in Maryland. Originally we were both going just to volunteer, but I wound up being asked to ride the 15 mile intro ride on Saturday. DH and I were the parking nazis on Friday, then helped with pulse and respiration taking on Sunday.

The lovely TB mare I rode:










It was the mare's first competitive ride, and while she was a bit looky at some things, she is very well trained and it showed. I was the chaperone for her owner who was riding a mare coming back from an injury (who was a complete and total spaz - like spanish riding school airs above the ground spaz!!) and another, very nervous girl riding her very nervous OTTB in his first competitive ride. It was rather like herding cats, so I wasn't able to take many still pictures. But at the end of the day we finished all 15 miles with happy horses and even did it in the time allotted, though we were minus some shoes by the end. :wink:

















2014 mileage
...
09/14/14 sultan 19.57 miles 6.4 mph 1084.64 total miles
09/20/14 hollie 15.48 miles 5.0 mph *1100.12 total miles*


----------



## evilamc

Yay back home! Well got back last night....walked in and noticed it was HOT. Went and looked at AC unit and found ice on the pipes  Got it cleaned off and deiced and we got it up an running again but who knows for how long 

So heres the hot mess I competed/certified with. Apparently if the judge hadn't found a mat in her leg I SOMEHOW left there...I have no idea how I missed it, I could of actually placed in the show.









Anddd finished.


















So enjoyed myself Sat and Sun, did a few seminars, then watched some of the creative styling contest  Left before it was over though




































There was a LOT more competitors but I just didn't get good pics and didn't stay till end  See the mario/yoshi? Tinkerbell? The horse and cactus? It's my DREAM to compete in that...one day maybe.

So took my time getting to the barn today, I was just exhausteddddd...Got there and BO asked if I wanted to ride...I said ya something relaxing...Then decided I just didn't feel like doing our trails so we last minute decided to trailer out. Packed up our horses and I took her over to my favorite trails about 15min away where I used to board 





































Just took her on the short loop though...we were both craving sushi and wanted to make it to happy hour!

3.6 miles today, 247.66 for the year. My goal is to get to 300! I need to GET ON IT!!!!! BO really enjoyed trailering out so we're going to do that one or two more times before she leaves for 6 weeks to Peru! So hopefully that will get my miles up.


----------



## Atomicodyssey

LOL phantom it wasn't funny at the time but now I'm laughing too! He really IS Sir Turd and I can't believe I came up with that gem of a name but he is good inspiration LOL. The ears photo of the mare you rode looks quite familiar to me... Must be a looky TB thing. Bandit is so bleached out even the vet thought he was a bay, so the color is right! He's the kind of horse that if you let get away with anything, no matter how small he will try it again over and over to his advantage. I can't ever recall letting him get away with what he has been trying but maybe I did unconsciously on a smaller scale? Either way it ain't gonna fly!

Evil as someone who doesn't know anything about dog shows, some of them look pretty ridiculous LOL in an extravagant kind of way! I understand your frustration as it reminds me of why I lost interest in horse shows... Too many politics and trends to follow. Also where did you get the life proof armband? I have a case on my phone already which I LOVE I never worry about anything ruining it, but currently am stickin it down my half chap of which I'm not entirely convinced it won't slip out one day, plus it's not very handy to grab and put away for photos and what not... Especially on my antsy horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Atomicodyssey

Phantom I just watched your video.. Omg it is so not fair how gorgeous it is where you get to ride!!! Seriously, unbelievable compared to what I ride on. Plus it was like déjà vu riding through those ears... Bandit is supposedly Appendix, but other than some thicker bone with nice hooves I don't see any QH. And did you ride through part of a x country course?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phantomhorse13

Atomicodyssey said:


> And did you ride through part of a x country course?


I did, as the line of fences was about 10 feet to the side of the trail.. what I didn't realize was that doing so was actually breaking the rules of the facility!! 

I didn't see any harm in hopping over a couple of the smallest fences (no way would I even dream of jumping the big stuff), but apparently jumping any part of the course at all without a Fair Hill supervisor there is a no-no (I am sure for insurance reasons). While I am sure I am not the first person to innocently hop over something without supervision, I sure won't be doing it again!!


----------



## evilamc

I got my armband off amazon  Totally worth every cent! I've never had trouble with it slipping and it just makes getting to my phone SO easy. I can't have a phone WITHOUT a lifeproof case or I destroy it.

So I got sad news last night  Before I send Dexter to training, trainer asked me to get a lymes test done just to see wheres he is at before he works with him. Well they called me back and said his numbers were A LOT higher then before...Which is insane because we've done antibotic treatments 3x and then started trying herbs since the antibotics just werent working. In my opinion, he doesn't seem like a horse with flared up lymes right now, he isn't acting ANYTHING like he was last summer when we went through hell trying to treat it. I saw the biggest improvement when I used the herbs but apparently his numbers are higher  SOOO Waiting to talk to vet later about what our options are. I can't do IV for 28 days, it doesn't cure him, and its like $2500...so in another year he could relapse again and then need to pay that AGAIN. Hopefully I'm freaking out too soon and he will think of something to try. Hes stumped as to WHY treatments aren't working  Worst case scenario I'll have to retire him...not fair to Dexter if he is in pain from the lymes to keep working him. AHHHH. Hopefully vet will have better news for me later, I just can't believe his numbers are higher because he hasn't been acting symptomatic at all. Just his normal happy self.


----------



## Celeste

I hate to hear that he is sick.


----------



## Oreos Girl

I am so sorry to hear that Evil. I really hope for the best for you.


----------



## phantomhorse13

So very sorry to hear about Dexter. I understand all too well the frustration of Lyme. Hopefully your vet figures out a game plan that works!


----------



## Celeste

*CDC Lyme Disease distribution map*

I just looked up this map on the CDC website.

I guess that this shows why we don't see it that much.

CDC - 2011 Map - Lyme Disease


----------



## evilamc

Thanks  I just can't believe it because he hasn't been acting sick at all. Not spooky, not lame, no flinchy skin, no stiffness, nothing. I hope vet has good news for me. Luckily I think I can have a good retirement plan for him if I DO have to retire him...at the young age of 8.


----------



## evilamc

Ha yeah Celeste, its like an epidemic over here on the east coast! I think if I DO buy another horse I will include a lymes test in the PPE...But if worst case scenario happens, I may be able to free lease one of my fiance's coworkers horses...We'll see. It just doesn't sound good when my vet is stumped as to why treatments aren't working...


----------



## Celeste

More statistics


----------



## Roux

4.77 miles today with the Roux Monster! 
*521.96 Total Miles*

Didn't get any saddle time last week. And don't know if this week will be much better  School, work, rain, etc... just not enough time in the day!

Even though he had a week off Roux was excellent. Just one incident where he didn't want to walk over the concrete bridge (that he has gone over a million times) because there was a puddle in the middle. He can be sooooo annoying.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Evi: so sorry to hear Dexter has lymes. I admit to not knowing much about how lymes affects horses, the prognosis, but do the tests ever show a false positive result? Is there anything else that can cause the test results to be positive? I just don't know a lot about it, but dang it I feel so bad for you both. :hug:


----------



## evilamc

AnitaAnne said:


> Evi: so sorry to hear Dexter has lymes. I admit to not knowing much about how lymes affects horses, the prognosis, but do the tests ever show a false positive result? Is there anything else that can cause the test results to be positive? I just don't know a lot about it, but dang it I feel so bad for you both. :hug:


I think it can have false positive results, not sure about if something else can show positive. They test for it by testing for antibodies fighting off the infection (I think thats how it works?). I dunno, its just so odd that his numbers are higher then ever now when hes been doing so well  Kind of makes me feel sick to my stomach wondering if hes been in pain this whole time and I've been riding him 

Yay Roux, you finally got some sunshine!


----------



## gunslinger

I would suspect false positives from the symptoms you've mentioned. Still all the more reason to keep them sprayed during the warmer months.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phantomhorse13

gunslinger said:


> I would suspect false positives from the symptoms you've mentioned. Still all the more reason to keep them sprayed during the warmer months.


I think the likelihood of false positives depends on what testing method is used. The multiplex used by Cornell is incredibly accurate, but other tests are harder to interpret (exposure vs infection).

If you have found a spray that deters a tick, I would love to know about it. Hell, half the topicals meant for small animals are only somewhat effective against the ticks here. I was using a dog product on our horses with the most success.. but it would be insanely expensive if I didn't have an in with purchasing it through work. :?


----------



## gunslinger

phantomhorse13 said:


> I think the likelihood of false positives depends on what testing method is used. The multiplex used by Cornell is incredibly accurate, but other tests are harder to interpret (exposure vs infection).
> 
> If you have found a spray that deters a tick, I would love to know about it. Hell, half the topicals meant for small animals are only somewhat effective against the ticks here. I was using a dog product on our horses with the most success.. but it would be insanely expensive if I didn't have an in with purchasing it through work. :?


Maybe you're not spraying often enough? My everyday spray is Piraña . I use a sthil pump up sprayer to apply it and I put it on generously and frequently. I almost never find a tick on any of our three horses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phantomhorse13

gunslinger said:


> Maybe you're not spraying often enough? My everyday spray is Piraña . I use a sthil pump up sprayer to apply it and I put it on generously and frequently. I almost never find a tick on any of our three horses.


This year has been unlike any other in terms of ticks. Not sure why a horrible winter would have encouraged them, but it sure seems it did. Maybe the cold killed off whatever normally eats the ticks?

We spray at least twice, sometimes 3 times daily depending on my work schedule. We have used the Pirana, Endure, and Ultrashield. Found the Ultrashield seemed to work best against the flies, but nothing seemed to phase the ticks except the Vectra (topical dog product). Lately, the ticks and the biting flies seem to have abated, but the swarming, biting gnats are out of control. And no spray seems to phase them either.

It scares me that I am looking forward to some frosts to hopefully kill off the ****ed bugs! If only that killed ticks too..


----------



## Celeste

The cold should at least slow the ticks down for the season.

As far as getting ticks on the humans, if we stick to areas that are mowed we don't get them as often. Thick, long grass and deep woods are guaranteed to get you covered with ticks. 

I honestly don't see all that many ticks on the horses here. Maybe they are scared of the flies.........

They say that keeping chickens and guineas loose in your pastures will decrease the tick population.


----------



## Roux

I have never found a tick on a horse here where I live. I occasionally find them on the dogs when they play in the river. 

Phantom (and others in tick territory)- Gus has a HORRIBLE allergic reaction to flies and grants. When I went to the feed store in May they said that their customers had good results with this:
http://www.amazon.com/Equi-Spot-Spot-On-Control-Horses-tubes/dp/B000WGU92Q
I have done two applications since May - NO FLIES NO BUGS NO MOSQUITOES on this horses since. I don't know if it works for ticks but it works on everything we have here. Gus's welts were gone with in a few days, no itching, no nothing! I swear it is a miracle treatment.


----------



## QOS

OMG I have 8 pages to read!!! 

Eole - yes, hubby's name is French. He is 100% Cajun - with his great great great great grandparents being from Acadia (now Nova Scotia) and the generation before that from France. I am an amateur genealogist so I have traced it back. 

We got back yesterday from our vacation at Brushy Creek Guest Ranch in Gloster, MS. OMG we had a great time. Took 5 hours to get there - we stopped twice after our meeting place in Orange, Texas. We rented a cabin and the others hauled LQ and a RV. We went with 3 other couples and our bachelor friend. LOL was supposed to be 2 bachelors but Jimmy brought along his new lady friend 

The trails were fabulous but there was some very wet slick spots along the trails - clay is very slick when wet. Biscuit was rearin' to go when we rode Friday. He did bust out running after 3 other horses. OMG it felt like he was breaking out of a starting gate. I was using my cousin's saddle and it wasn't real tight. He threw his head up when I tried to check him and I think his butt passed up his front he felt so balled up. On top of worrying about being unseated I worry about him GALLOPING towards other horses like a phantom wrath. He bunched up another time getting across a muddy spot - I thought he had bucked but cousin said he was just getting his backend under himself. After that - Biscuit was an angel. Lots of ups and downs, narrow entry/exits to the creek with roots criss crossing them. My cousin's hubby's horse was drinking from the creek when he sank down in the sand due to running water and he blew back like the devil was after him. Randy managed to keep his seat but he scared the bejeezes out of everyone.

Kellie's horse Elan was stung by a hornet on Saturday - we were almost to the guest ranch and he started bolting/bucking and Kellie managed to get off while Elan stuck his nose to the ground. We think Bella the dog was stung too. :evil:

We made some new friends that showed us how to get to the cave. The map isn't very helpful so it was great that they showed us. Had to cross some really sloppy slicker than owl poopy places. We crossed the creek and up an embankment and Kellie's horse lost his footing and all 4 feet came out from under him and was belly up and landed on Kellie's leg. Thank God she wasn't really hurt and thankfully neither was Elan. She has never came off a horse before so this was a first. 

We rode about 25 miles total. Our friend's new lady friend had a great time. She hadn't rode in years and was on a borrowed horse. That little mare was a super duper trail horse. Very forward and brave on the trail. 

Every afternoon after riding we would go get in the creek. It was hot and humid in the mid afternoon and that creek was nice and cold!! Each night one of us provided dinner so the food was fantastic. I made brisket, rice and gravy, corn and then cake for dessert. My cousin made spaghetti, Kent made hamburgers, home made onion rings and cottage fries and Beverly made Chicken and Dressing. Yep...we had feasts each day. 

My cousin's trailer is HUGE and it topped out coming and going. We had to stop and tie up the sewer line that was damaged but her hubby had such a great time he said next year he'd haul their 3 horse stock trailer and rent a cabin!!

We are already planning next years trip to Brushy Creek. It is a fabulous place, great facilities and great trails. Here is a few pictures from our trip


----------



## tman33

QOS,

Looks like a great ride. We went on ride #23 this Sunday. We also rode 25 miles, that puts us at about 215 miles this year. We have had some great weather the last couple of weekends. We are only going to be able to ride three or four more times until about Feb. When hunting season gets here we put the rides off until Feb for the most part. We may sneak in a ride here and there.


----------



## mammakatja

Took my boy Rascal out for another spin yesterday. This time we worked on "ups and downs". Oh my gosh, he is so quickly turning into my dream trail horse. It's hard to believe I couldn't get near him with a saddle a few years ago. I wish these shots were better but my friend who took them was also on horse back so we had to make do. This pic doesn't even do justice to what he pulled off here. This ravine was almost straight up. Once you start, you don't stop and change your mind. LOL! Rascal took one look, I clicked him on a little and off he went. The 2nd is our butts going down hill. He has such a gorgeous red butt. :lol:


----------



## Oreos Girl

Sounds like a good trip QOS. 

Evil, my first thought was a false positive also I just didn't say it.

Mamma, those types of hills are fun if you are on a good horse.


----------



## mammakatja

You are so right Oreo. I have 3 horses that I ride, and I wouldn't dare do this with at least one of them. The other is good at iffy footing and slopes but she spooks easily and balks at a lot of stuff she's not sure about. But Rascal....I could go on and on about. This was only his second time out here on this difficult terrain and he handled the hills soooo well. Going down, I could literally use my butt cheeks to walk him down. He sat down on his butt and stepped his way down. Going up, he never once balked and used that big ol' motor to kind of lope and reach his way up. It's hard to describe unless you've been on a good horse to do it. I can't wait to get him out there again.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Denise: that place looks like a blast! And, no spiders? LOL

Dawn, Evil, and others in tick, fly, gnat infested areas: What I have used in the past, (and should still be using) is apple cider vinager. Honestly, it takes a couple weeks to start working, but works like a charm. 

I have no scientific studies to prove this, just my own experience. I had read that a natural fly spray is half-strength vinager, especially if cut with Avon skin-so-soft, and I trieed that first. I did not have good luck with that. I had to use a LOT of vinager, and I worked about as well as the cheap sprays. Def not good enough. 

So, one day, I poured it on their food. I sarted with a 1/4 cup, but discovered through trial and error that you need at least 1/2 cup for good results. When my horse population was low, I would even up it to a cup (measuring cup - 8 oz) per horse. 

After two weeks, BIG change. There were very few flies on our property, no ticks on the horses, and no gnats swarming 4" above their back. 

It was like a miracle!!:happydance:

There was so few flies on my land, the horses' tolerance for flies decreased dramatically if we went somewhere and flies landed on them. I say "landed" on purpose, because the flies did not bite the horses!! 

I have a therory that the manure becomes ph-unbalanced (to acidic?) for fly egg hatching, and the darn horses don't taste sweet enough to eat! 

The only reason I am not still serving up ACV to my horses is, I am trying the feed thru fly control because it seems to keep the fire ant population down better than the vinager, which is very important here. 

Happy trails, y'all :wave:


----------



## AnitaAnne

PS:


MamaK: I love a red horse too! That hill climb is impressive, keep up the good work! 

Roux: a little ride is better than no ride, as I well know :-(

Tman: that is some serious riding! Do you have pictures I could drool over??


----------



## QOS

There were spiders but little bitty ones. What got all of us was the "no see 'ems". OMG I look like I have measles and I am scratching like I have chicken pox. Little tiny specks of pepper looking bugs. They stung like crazy when they bit. We have huge mosquito's in Texas but Mississippi's No See 'Em's win hands down.


----------



## tman33

This was a great ride! Does anybody know who the guy on the far left is? Been trying to get him to ride with us all year, he finally made it.


----------



## tman33

Here is another good one.


----------



## tman33

We have made 23 rides this year with 215 miles + in the saddle, I wish it could have been more, but we have had a great time, teaching the kids and laughing all the while!


----------



## tman33

In the post above that bay's name is Browning. He is seven now. We have had him for two years and he has come a long way. When we bought him the guy said he didn't know anything. I told him I had rather him not know anything, than to know a bunch of stuff that is wrong. He has really filled out over this pasted winter and spring. I almost sold him back last fall and I am glad I didn't. he has found him a home from now on. The lady that was thinking about buying him is kicking herself in the but now, wishing she had!


----------



## frlsgirl

mammakatja said:


> You are so right Oreo. I have 3 horses that I ride, and I wouldn't dare do this with at least one of them. The other is good at iffy footing and slopes but she spooks easily and balks at a lot of stuff she's not sure about. But Rascal....I could go on and on about. This was only his second time out here on this difficult terrain and he handled the hills soooo well. Going down, I could literally use my butt cheeks to walk him down. He sat down on his butt and stepped his way down. Going up, he never once balked and used that big ol' motor to kind of lope and reach his way up. It's hard to describe unless you've been on a good horse to do it. I can't wait to get him out there again.


I know exactly what you mean! Ana is great at hill work. She ever so slowly creeps her way downhill while almost sitting on her butt. Going up, it's "hang out tight mom" as she pulls herself up in a canter. It's awesome!


----------



## Celeste

Evilamc, I thought this would appeal to you. It was part of an advertisement somebody sent me.


----------



## Oreos Girl

That is just mean to do to a dog.


----------



## evilamc

Celeste said:


> Evilamc, I thought this would appeal to you. It was part of an advertisement somebody sent me.


Hahaha I've seen that one! I brought home a bunch of temporary dyes from the show I went to. I've been doing my bangs in a different color every day. Today I had them blue...one lady came in and LOVED it and let me put a little blue and pink on her two dogs


----------



## frlsgirl

evilamc said:


> Hahaha I've seen that one! I brought home a bunch of temporary dyes from the show I went to. I've been doing my bangs in a different color every day. Today I had them blue...one lady came in and LOVED it and let me put a little blue and pink on her two dogs


Do you use food coloring to die the hair? One year, for fathers day, I dipped the dogs' paws in food color and had them personally sign the father's day card. It took forever to wash the dye from their paws


----------



## Celeste

I just rode in the arena for a little while. My horse is an absolute angel about being caught, saddled, mounting, etc. She just really seems to hate bits. It doesn't matter what bit. The only bitless bridles I have are 1. a bosal, 2. a very harsh mechanical hackamore, and 3. a sidepull that is probably too old and deteriorated to try. I thought about buying a decent hackamore. I can always add it to the giant stack of bits that I keep on trying. 

Oh, I took the browband off. She didn't care one way or the other.


----------



## Celeste

What do you guys think about this one? I would like to do a Taylored Tack one, but I don't need to spend that much on an experiment.

http://www.ridingwarehouse.com/Zilco_S_Hackamore/descpage-ZSH.html


----------



## frlsgirl

I'm still in the testing phase of my phone holder. For now I have it on my left upper arm. I did indoor schooling yesterday with trot poles and it didn't even slide out of place. I still need to install the distance tracker app so that I can ride/measure the local trails.


----------



## gunslinger

frlsgirl said:


> I'm still in the testing phase of my phone holder. For now I have it on my left upper arm. I did indoor schooling yesterday with trot poles and it didn't even slide out of place. I still need to install the distance tracker app so that I can ride/measure the local trails.


Let us know how you like it....I've been looking at the same thing for some time now....


----------



## Roadyy

Celeste, I've seen a few people in the competition using that and they seem to like it and have good results with the horses. I did not ask why they chose to use it though.

Frls, why is there a red and white stick stuck between the reins below the chin? lol


----------



## Maryland Rider

Celeste said:


> What do you guys think about this one? I would like to do a Taylored Tack one, but I don't need to spend that much on an experiment.


A cheaper experiment!
My daughter uses one of these with her pony.
Western CP Fleece Lined Hackamore with Curb Strap - Horse.com


----------



## QOS

Celeste - I do not know anything about that type of gear but I do love Taylored Tack!!

I went riding with my cousin on the beach today. It was overcast and very mild weather which was wonderful. Mosquitoes nearly drained Biscuit of his blood. :shock: 

I took Biscuit out of the trailer and dang, he had cut his head over his eye. I cleaned it and put ointment on it and off we went. He was a good fellow. 

We tried a canter on the beach but he kept long trotting. Did a little canter/gallop. Wish he was smoother going into the canter instead of all over the place! We rode about 6.5 miles.


----------



## phantomhorse13

*QOS*, Riding on the beach looks like so much fun!! Silly Biscuit for not taking better advantage of it.

*frlsgirl*, I too will be interested to hear what you think of that phone case on trail. i had one like it a while back, but found i kept getting sticker bush branches between it and my arm, which was not pretty.. 

today i went to the fair with my SIL and another horsey friend to see the heavyweight draft horse pulls. so much fun to watch the teams and see just how much they can move! this year's winning pull was 9800 lbs for 25.5 feet.











This guy was on the second place team. We watched with amusement as he chewed on his leadrope and his buddy's harness and his buddy's ears and begged the people sitting in the front row for food the whole time.. what a character!











Tomorrow DH and I are stuck going to my cousin;s wedding, which will be even worse as the forecast is 80 and sunny!! Would much rather be riding.


----------



## Oreos Girl

I am meeting my friend Becca up at 1099 tomorrow morning. Haven't been up there in a while. I don't think I have taken Fiddler to the beach (this one is just on the river) so it will be interesting.


----------



## Eole

Busy thread! 
Tman, your rides sounds like fun.

frlsgirl, nice pic of you on your horse, lovely bay. Breed?

QOS, nice! I'd love to canter on a beach: on my bucket list!

Weather is amazing and... I'm working all weekend. :evil:
I took my mare for a ride after work yesterday, 4 miles. Trees are beautiful now but the days are getting shorter.


----------



## QOS

I have cantered Biscuit on the beach and SOMETIMES he will hit a smooth canter but not today. I can't post any longer - I will lose my balance - and standing up in the stirrups makes my knee hurt like the devil right now so we didn't canter long!!! I told my cousin I would love to give my right knee to my worst enemy...like the head of ISIS. I had the dang thing operated on 3 years ago and it freaking still hurts. Grrrrrrrrrrr Dawn - I would have loved to have see the draft horses. When I was a kid I always said I wanted a Clydsdale when I grew up! Take pictures of the cake at the wedding! I love to see wedding cakes!


----------



## evilamc

The phone case arm band I use works great. I've never had an issue with something getting stuck in it or it sliding around. Phone just clips into it so its easy to get it in and out, but still secure...phones never fallen out. 

Amazon.com: LifeProof Armband v2 for iPhone 5/5S - Retail Packaging - Black: Cell Phones & Accessories

Thats what I use, just have to have a lifeproof case too with it.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

Celeste said:


> I just rode in the arena for a little while. My horse is an absolute angel about being caught, saddled, mounting, etc. She just really seems to hate bits. It doesn't matter what bit. The only bitless bridles I have are 1. a bosal, 2. a very harsh mechanical hackamore, and 3. a sidepull that is probably too old and deteriorated to try. I thought about buying a decent hackamore. I can always add it to the giant stack of bits that I keep on trying.
> 
> Oh, I took the browband off. She didn't care one way or the other.


I have a hack like the one you picture that you can borrow to try


----------



## frlsgirl

I will let you guys know about the phone holder. So far, no problems. I didn't get to use it today though cause my girl was completely cray cray - must be her new alfalfa diet; she ran so fast on the longe today that she nearly wiped out; she was leaning in like a real race horse.


----------



## evilamc

So jealous that you get to ride on the beach QQS! That is on my bucket list.

I'm FINALLY almost done printing and folding my wedding invitations. I'm only sending out like 70...but each one is folded into an origami sailboat....then I printed on my envelope some....and rsvp cards! I just ran out of ink before I could finish like the last 10 envelopes and rsvp cards.

Got up EARLY this morning and went to ride. BO is leaving for almost 2 months, so she has someone staying at her house to watch the horses. Met her yesterday, shes really sweet. Rode with her this morning (she rode BO horse), BO wanted me to show her around some before she leaves. We had fun! Took it nice and easy.

3.53 Miles this morning, 251.19 for the year.

So I'm in the market for another horse, a good steady eddy trail horse, rebuild some of my confidence on and train the fiance with. If anyone hears about something good on the east coast near Northern VA let me know. I'm willing to travel for the right horse at the right price...I think this may of been my last ride with Dexter. I'm just so freaked from what his numbers were on his lyme test that I'm paying extra attention and I'm just noticing....things...So not sure when I'll get more miles in! Fiance LOVES the looks of TWH, I've never ridden a gaited horse though...all I like to do is trails, should I try one out?


----------



## Celeste

Foxtail Ranch said:


> I have a hack like the one you picture that you can borrow to try


That is sweet. It is too bad that we live on the other side of the universe from each other though. To ship it there and back will likely cost as much as a new one. What I would really like to do is for me and DH to fly out to Oregon to borrow it! You live in a beautiful state. (I'm too broke to actually fly out there....... )


----------



## BlooBabe

Wow I've missed a lot. I've been up at my cousins' trying to help her with a horse, Floyd. After 2 months of work he's turned into a dream, on most occasions. We went for a trail yesterday, I took Floyd out and she took her dad's horse Bosco out, both or which are awesome trail horses, and they were absolute terrors! Floyd refused to go any direction but backwards no matter which way I faced him and Bosco balked and bucked at every puddle. When we got back to he barn she put Bosco in the biggest puddle she could find and I took Floyd into the round pen. Turns out we both had the same resolve that when the other was finished so were we but we didn't think to tell each other. Still ended up giving up at the same time and had a laugh about our "mental connection".

Celeste- I've used both, although the s hack I used had a leather nose as well and both of the sizing straps over the nose snapped mid ride even though the were well taken care of. Probably not the norm but I'm cursed with unnatural tack experiences it seems because all of my friends swear by fly bonnets, adjustable nose hackmores, and scissor snap reins. Anyway, I loved them when I had them. Soft cues got good quick results and they never seemed to irritate or bother the horses I rode. I did have a little trouble neck reining in them at first but after adjusting to the wiggle it was easier.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Got lots of saddle time today!! Couldn't have asked for nicer weather, with sunny skies, a light breeze, low humidty and temps in the low 80s. I find it ironic that we are getting summer weather now that its fall, but I will take it.

Started out taking Sula, a friend's pintabian, out for a spin. Only the second time I have been on her, but today we realized she is actually better trained than anybody suspected.. just been let to get away with doing what she wants (my friend bought her from a family who had like 4 or 5 small kids riding her, so no surprise she was used to getting her own way!).




















This afternoon, DH and I got the boys out for a brief leg stretcher. They were feeling mighty fine and were less than impressed at the slow pace. The leaves are starting to change color and the corn is drying fast.. fall really is here.




















Creek is super low.. normally all of the rocks and dirt on the far bank are under water!










2014 mileage
...
09/28/14 sula 11.07 miles 3.4 mph 1111.19 total miles
09/28/14 sultan 6.29 miles 4.1 mph *1117.48 total miles*


----------



## Oreos Girl

We finally had a day that was less 80 degrees so a friend and I headed out for the trails. We went up to the Oculmugee River trails again. I hadn't probably been there in about a year. It was crowded since it was our first weekend that has been really nice. Backcountry Horsemen were also having a work day.

This was early in the day when we still knew where the trail was.










Since I hadn't really ridden much in the last 3 months Fiddler so he was a little tenderfooted on these rocks. Whenever I ride with Becca (actually whenever I ride), I seem to get lost. So of course yesterday was no different.

Yes, we were still on a trail but Becca was checking her GPS to see where we were headed and we decided that it was too far down the main trail so we decide to try another trail. It dead ended, so we decided to make our own heading towards the river since the main trail runs along the river. This was fun because at some point we had to go down a pretty steep hill. At one point I pulled up because not only are we on a steep hill but there is about a 2 foot dropoff. I give Fiddler his head and hold on to the saddle.










I like that Kix really was impressed with the process.

We found this really cool branch that had fallen.










We found another trail and headed back towards the trailer. Not far up the way we found 2 things that Fiddler doesn't like. The first is mules. Major meltdown because of mules. Some of the people that were clearing trains had mules tied while they were working. Needless to say, I have no pictures from this time on the trail. Kix lead us through but Fiddler was blowing for a long time afterward.

Not far past the mules, we somehow lost the trail again. Have no idea how. So Fiddler is so hyped we used the GPS to head straight back to the trailer. In the process, found a trail again. We came back to someplace we had been earlier that day. We did eventually get to the beach where we had planned on having lunch. It is a popular destination.









The old guys like to flirt with Becca.

The other thing that is freaking Fiddler out is plastic bags. We will be working on that. We started today. I put him in the round pen. I got him to smell it but then he jumped back. I tied one to the fence near the gate. He smelled it again when I went to feed, still jumped.

My GPS said we did 8.2 miles, Becca's said 7.1 miles. I have never had them off that far before. I think I trust Becca's more. 158.3 miles for the year.


Poor Fiddler, I gave him some Bute with his meal.


----------



## Oreos Girl

Evil, I have a friend that teaches people to ride near Virginia Beach. She may be willing to help you find horse if you pay her for her expertise.


----------



## QOS

Glad to see pictures of y'all's rides. Dawn - I love the fall - post lots of pictures of the pretty leaves!! I am a fall leaf fan  I got out for a non ride today :-/ My cousin and one of our "posse" members, James, were supposed to ride in Tyrrell Park. I have to get Biscuit early when it is feeding time so I was way ahead of everyone else. I get half way to Tyrrell when I get a text from my cousin stating she can't go but James is going. I get almost to Tyrrell (like right down the road) and get a text James isn't going. So Biscuit & I hauled through Tyrrell - hubby was playing golf out there and his buddies said my Brenderup was ugly ahahahahahahaha whatever! So Biscuit and I hauled back to the ranch and I worked with him in the arena. I did get pictures of the one and only get of The Biscuit today. For some reason I can't attach pictures today so as soon as I can I will post pictures of her. She sure is a pretty girl!


----------



## QOS

Here is Biscuit's one and only baby  I have owned him 4 years and just found out that he sired ONE foal before being gelded. Hoping to go out and see this mare. Her face looks like Biscuit's!


----------



## tman33

Eole, 

Thanks. Yes we have had some great rides this year with family and friends. We have laughed and laughed and had some great rides with the kids and friends both old and new. We are going to be able to make one or two more rides until about Feb. The last one for the year is going to be a good one. We are making a two day over night ride out of it. We are going to get our moneys worth.


----------



## tman33

Not one single guess as to who the guy on the far left is on post #2736! (?)


----------



## Atomicodyssey

Glad to see everyone is riding! Evil so sorry to hear about Dex, you're looking for an additional horse correct?

I've been kind of slacking on riding for one reason or another. But something Celeste said stuck with me "even if you ride 5 minutes it's still a ride in the horses mind" or something like that. I saddled up Bandit and rode around the drive, of which he was unusually mindful and mellow. It's gravel but he has such hard hooves it doesn't matter. We worked on halting which is still in progress but he was really good. After I untacked him I went to practice a trot in hand which he did text book. I ended it there and didn't ask for more because seriously he did it perfect! This Saturday my friend and I are going to do the forest adventure so that should be fun.


----------



## Celeste

tman33 said:


> This was a great ride! Does anybody know who the guy on the far left is? Been trying to get him to ride with us all year, he finally made it.


No idea. I pulled the post forward in case somebody else knows.


----------



## Roadyy

Nope, no recognition here either.

Went and looked at a couple of horses this weekend for Amber to have a long term horse. Doc is showing his age and background with Arthritis and stiffness. First one I looked at is a 10 yr old gelding and is a little to moving,happy feet,head movement, to keep her confidence up and he has some conformation flaws. Second was a 4 yr old mare buckskin. Reminds me of Sugar, the 4 yr old lineback Dun, I just started in the saddle last fall and sold with 2 other horses. Very level headed, not spooky, good conformation and gentle. Going to go back with Amber and her coach to try her under saddle before letting Amber try her then see if I want to trust a 4 yr old with my daughter. Most of my decision will be based on how they interact together on the ground.

Here is a pic of her. I will get better pics next time I'm out there. They been calling her Little Girl, but that will change soon after we get her.lol


----------



## tman33

Clue, from a show on TV (AI)?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> That is sweet. It is too bad that we live on the other side of the universe from each other though. To ship it there and back will likely cost as much as a new one. What I would really like to do is for me and DH to fly out to Oregon to borrow it! You live in a beautiful state. (I'm too broke to actually fly out there....... )


Ditto. 

Celeste, I have two S-hacks, one of which is exactly the one you posted. When I come out to ride with you, I will bring it and you can try it out. 

So glad most everyone has been able to ride!! I have been at a cousins' reunion. Had a blast with many relatives, including my oldest son. But, still no riding. CT scan is scheduled for wed am, we will see how it goes after that.


----------



## Roadyy

Hoping for good news from that CT scan. Glad y'all made it home safe and you got to see your son and family.


----------



## frlsgirl

I'm hoping to hit the trail tonight!

Ana's saddle doesn't quite fit right anymore so I haven't done much schooling with her lately. I tried to adjust it one last time to the widest setting possible and the stupid tool broke; I guess that means I can't widen it anymore. I did wither tracings and confo shots last night and shipped everything off to the saddle fitter today; hopefully she can help me so that we can really start riding again. 

In the meantime I can just mosey around on the local trails and do some light walk/trot stuff in the arena. It mostly only bothers her during canter work which we don't do on the trails anyway. 

She's been a little hot-headed since switching her to alfalfa, so I may need to longe the crazy out of her before I attempt to do anything else.

Her body has changed so much over the last 6 months; she's starting to look like a real athlete now:


----------



## jamesqf

Got out for a few miles yesterday. Nice riding weather, sunny but cool after 3 days of (badly needed!) rain showers. Kinda frustrating for the horses, though: we were exploring a bunch of possible riding trails (old logging roads) that all started from the same place, so we'd ride out road A for a couple of miles, until it came to an end, or a place that was too steep/rocky/muddy for easy riding, then ride back to the trailer. Horses, of course, would think "Oh boy, we're done early!", but - mean humans! - we'd make them go right past and ride down road B, then ride back to the trailer and do road C...


----------



## Roadyy

james, you are so demanding...lol Glad you got a good ride in. 


frls, hope the heightened spirit settles easily and you can find a great fit for both of you in a saddle.


I have decided to start working on Trusty next week. I want to get him back to where he was shortly after I first got him. I could saddle him up and go ride all day without a problem. He and Little Man have become Buddy Sour and Trusty has been left to become a pasture puff. That is about to change now that I have transportation again.lol


----------



## frlsgirl

Anita – any news on the CT scan?

James – how frustrating for your horses…just when they thought they had you all figured out.

Roadyy – hope you can Trusty’s attachment issues worked out. My mare is the exact opposite of buddy sour. She’s the only mare in a small herd of geldings; she can’t wait for me to come get her away from all those annoying ******s. 

I only did the northern loop of our little trail yesterday. Despite longing her for 20 minutes, she was on pins and needles; it was kind of like riding a bomb that’s always at the verge of exploding. It was really windy yesterday so that didn’t help. I need to start wearing the GoPro cam on my helmet again so I can show y’all our cute little trail. I just have to figure out a way to turn the sound off…otherwise…you’ll keep hearing “easy girl…easy…easy”!


----------



## AnitaAnne

frlsgirl: just had the CT this am, most likely only the hematomas, I really don't think there is a break, but need to wait to have the MD read it first. 

Enjoy your ride tonight! Sounds like your mare is fit and ready to GO 

Roadyy: I think we are going to miss the ride this weekend. I don't believe my elderly Boxer or I are up for another long drive. Plus my DD twisted her ankle getting out of the shower last night. It was a lot of stress on Dreamer too. Add in rain scheduled for Friday, and well, no. Have a great time, and we will be cheering for your DD from afar. 

James: Sounds like good training for the horses to keep leaving the trailer, they probably were wondering what they did wrong...


----------



## Zexious

frlsgirl--Ana is looking so lovely <3


----------



## jamesqf

AnitaAnne said:


> James: Sounds like good training for the horses to keep leaving the trailer, they probably were wondering what they did wrong...


And for me, too. Once we started on the second road, the horse I was riding* got the idea that every stop meant that it was time to turn around and go back, so we'd have to have a little bit of a discussion about just who was doing the driving 

*Confusing, but I think I've mentioned that my riding buddy (who's a much more experienced rider) now rides my Nova (and finds her just enough of a challenge to be 'interesting') while I'm riding her horse, who usually responds well to my very light touch. So maybe it was good that I got a chance to do a bit of insisting for a change.


----------



## evilamc

Frlsgirl, Ana really looks so good!! Hopefully she calms down soon from the alfalfa. Why did you start her on it?

Roadyy that mare is adorable, did you get her?

So I have 3 horses I'm going to try and go see. Exciting...but SCARY! I'm so used to Dexter and his quirks...its weird getting on other horses...and it doesn't help my lack of confidence thanks to him lol. Hopefully that will change soon, I'm excited to try a gaited horse...I'm used to people not inviting me to rides because my horse is too slow! I'll show them.

So first we have..."Fat" Tony 
Pleasure Saddle Horse For Sale, Pennsylvania, Oxford
I dunno why but I think hes adorable, and from talking to his dad sounds just what fiance and I are looking for. Just need to work his butt off...and belly.

Then we have Datsun
Carvins Cove Stables - Horse For Sale
He's a little younger then I was planning, but place seems very reputable and he looks good in video.

And last, Captain
Carvins Cove Stables - Horse For Sale
Same place. Will be fun to go there because I may get to ride more then just those two, so I can see how different gaited horses feel and stuff. Captains a little older, but the "recommend advanced beginner" part somewhat concerns me for putting my beginner fiance on him. I told them what I'm looking for and they SAID either horse should do well for us.

At least I FINALLY got my fiance to finally stop obsessing over this one TWH, Ace. He cost so much more and was 7 hours away!!

Oh and other fun news. BO is rehoming the brat donkey. She started KICKING at us about 2 weeks ago. Then Saturday night we were moving hay ring, and putting bolts back in....BO was bent over...Donkey walks up, stands right next to her...and kicks her in the shoulder!!!!!!! INCHES FROM HER HEAD!!!!!! Yeah, that was the end for her. I may be transporting her to her new home this weekend.


----------



## Roadyy

james, glad you are getting to enjoy a leisure ride while someone else does the work with Nova. Hopefully she can help you get Nova to an enjoyable level for you both to start enjoying the trails together.


evilamc, I like the first two and the Tony the most. I hope you find the right one for all three of you. I agree donkey gotta go.


No I did not get the little mare. I really want to get her, but the smarter side of my brain kicked in and said I need to tend to the horses I have now without adding another. Starting next week I will be working steadily on Trusty to get him back into shape and easy riding like I had him right after I first got him. He and Little Man have gotten buddy sour and I mean to break that through Trusty first then through LM. Of course the mileage I'll be getting will not be complained about either. lol The cooler weather means less mowing and such so saddle time should be a huge improvement.


----------



## phantomhorse13

evil, very glad to hear the scary donkey will be relocating before someone is seriously hurt. hope your BO is ok.

Horse shopping is fun and awful at the same time. I do wonder though why there are no true confo pics for Datsun.. makes me wonder if something is going on with his back that the saddle hides. I know very little about the gaits of gaited horses, so I am not much help in looking at the videos, though seeing a horse out on the trail vs going up and down the driveway seems to showcase talent as a trail horse better. I would think sitting on them and seeing how they feel to you would be the most telling factor.


----------



## evilamc

Yeah I like how they actually show captain on the trails and what he can do. I got a little video of tony today, so fat!! **** at least we no he'll go into winter with enough padding!


----------



## Roux

I had a whole big thing typed up and I lost it!!! UGH... so here is a summary-

Friday 9/26 : 3.25 miles (Roux and Gus)

Wednesday 10/1 : 4.50 miles (Roux and Gus)

Thursday 10/2 : 5.79 miles (Gus)

*Total: 535.50 Miles*

On Friday we had a really pleasant ride but when we got back Freckles (our panicky TB pasture-mate) was throwing a major fit. We could hear him whinnying from 1/2 a mile away. When we got to the pasture he was running around crazy and Chester (his brother) was gone. Of course it is now getting dark.

So we quickly un-tack and get the horses put up and I go to give Roux his required post-ride cookie and when I take my hand away I have a handful of blood! Get a flashlight out and see that he is bleeding- from the mouth. Oh God, what the hell! Get a halter back on him and start checking him out when I see that he is bleeding from a small cut (looks like a wire cut) on his lip just below where the bit sits. It was bleeding into his mouth and mixing with his saliva making it look like he was really bleeding badly. Ok - so I figure that is ok but Chester is sill missing and Freckles is still upset. 

We drive back up to the barn thinking maybe he found his way to the hay loft. He is nowhere to be found but we hear a whinny up by the road (the paved heavy traffic road)... UGH. Drive to the road and nothing. Ok maybe he is down in the pasture and we missed him, at this point I'm wondering if I need to call the BO. Gus is grazing but Roux is standing like a statue in the corner of the pasture. I run up to him and across the road is Chester. I was joking that Roux was either a hero or a rat for finding Chester! 

I checked Roux's mouth one more time and there was no more blood and looked to be ok. I didn't tell the BO that Chester got out... 
_
Fast forward to Wednesday:_ My mom and I get to the barn and the BO tells us that our horses got out Monday morning and were found almost a mile away. They were grazing in someones yard and the homeowners caught them and put them in a pen and then called animal control. Apparently the homeowners were thrilled to have our horses visit them. So the BO had to go retrieve them. 

Anyway- I am a little ticked that the BO didn't let me know right away that BOTH horses wandered away so far. I am a little ticked that the fencing is so bad that the horses think they can escape like that. I really don't want them to get cut up. That being said I am glad the BO told us because we would have never known otherwise. 

I just found it very odd that the horses would go that far. It has me worried. I am wonding how long they were out or if they were being chased? It was also stormy on Monday (which is why I didn't go out) so maybe that bothered them.

So we are considering finding a new barn, we love our BO and the trails... but I don't want to be worried about the horses getting hurt. 

Today I went riding during my break and all 4 horses were in the pasture grazing happily. 

From Friday:


----------



## Oreos Girl

Tony would bother me because of potential metabolic issues later as fat as he is. I looked and didn't see any evidence of the fat pocket on his butt or the crested neck but I would definitely look for those things there. TWH tend to have more metabolic issues than QH.

The other thing is that Carvin's Cove screams horse trader to me. That doesn't necessarily mean bad things but it makes me more leery when going to look.

If getting a gaited horse, I would find one that is as comfortable at the slow walk as at the gait so you can ride with anyone. Some are taught to never walk with someone on their back.


----------



## Celeste

I thought that Captain looked very sweet and you can't argue about the price. I would probably take a look at him.


----------



## evilamc

Oreos Girl said:


> Tony would bother me because of potential metabolic issues later as fat as he is. I looked and didn't see any evidence of the fat pocket on his butt or the crested neck but I would definitely look for those things there. TWH tend to have more metabolic issues than QH.
> 
> The other thing is that Carvin's Cove screams horse trader to me. That doesn't necessarily mean bad things but it makes me more leery when going to look.
> 
> If getting a gaited horse, I would find one that is as comfortable at the slow walk as at the gait so you can ride with anyone. Some are taught to never walk with someone on their back.


Yeah, having a slow walk is important to me since I do give kiddy rides sometimes and I think if it just started out gaiting my fiance would get a little scared. I agree they do look like horse traders, they have good reviews and I'd get a PPE so hopefully they're good people. You mentioned you knew someone in VA beach? Do they have a website or anything or do they just sell privately ?

Roux! I can't believe you've been having so many issues with horses getting out!! That will suck having to move them  I'd be terrified though if I found out mine got out and would probably have to move too


----------



## Eole

But Roux, how are the horses getting out? :shock: I'm always a little worried to leave the horses alone in the pasture when I go to work. We had a moose go through our fences (electric rope) a couple years ago; it destroyed a section. Horses were inside, fortunately.

Rode Eole yesterday on our regular short 3 miles loop. He was perfect, the dragon was asleep. I never know which version I'm gonna get on any given day, he's so unpredictable: perfect gentleman or total lunatic. Colors are beautiful, and leaves are falling so we're walking on a carpet of colorful dry leaves. 
Alize in the pasture, I'm riding her tomorrow.


----------



## Roadyy

DD and I will be loading up and heading out about 5 am for Marianna,Fl and the ATCHA event this weekend. 

I sure wish some of you that are within a couple of hours could make it as the ride host really has put together some good entertainment.

After the CTC and AOC tomorrow I will be cooking dogs and cows on the grill. Then she has hired a Wild West Show that two guys put on. They bring out a Chuck Wagon and do open fire cooking, whip cracking and put on a wild west gun fight. After that we are doing the flashlight tour of the caverns again. Should be an amazing weekend there.
It's only $5 a car load of 8 to get into the park, $5 a person for the wild west show, $10 for adults 14 and up- $7 for 3-13 for the flashlight tour. That is a cheap weekend of entertainment to last a long time in the memories.

The best part is you will get to meet me....hahahaha Maybe I should erase that as it might be reason not to come...lol


----------



## Oreos Girl

Evil,
Una doesn't sell many horses personally. The one she does sell is mainly for dressage, but she might be willing to consult with you in looking for a horse.
Her website is Unaclancy.com. The email at the top is no longer active but if you go to Contact, it has the current email.


----------



## Eole

Great ride on Alize for my B-Day yesterday. The back of my horse is the place I want to be for a perfect day.


----------



## evilamc

Woot rode my first gaited horses tonight!!!!!! Was so fun!!!!!!!

So Captain...hes out. He was underweight, bad hooves, and just wasn't a very smooth ride.

Datsun though....omg was he fun!!!!!!!! So smooth, and his canter was just dreammmmmmmyyyyy. I really liked him and want to go back a 2nd time and possibly make an offer if 2nd ride goes as well. I just don't know WHAT to offer. He's not a "finished" trail horse like they describe him as. He tries to be wiggly about mounting, doesn't really know leg aids (for turning and whatnot) doesn't have the best breaks and didn't have a very good back button. All things I can work on myself, so not a huge deal. It was also really windy and a little chilly, so the horses were a little worked up about that. She said this was him at his WORST. So I'm glad I got to see that.

He's priced at $3500, I don't know what would be a reasonable offer for him with the training I'll have to finish off....or does $3500 sound about right?

Carvins Cove Stables - Horse For Sale


----------



## Maryland Rider

evilamc said:


> He's priced at $3500, I don't know what would be a reasonable offer for him with the training I'll have to finish off....or does $3500 sound about right?
> 
> Carvins Cove Stables - Horse For Sale


Don't get mad at me this is just my opinion.
He is over priced at $3500.
With that little video it doesn't show enough of his gaited abilities.
Who cares about the video you got to go ride him.
After watching the rider, he is neck reined exclusively I presume.
Most likely no one uses any leg cues on this horse at all.

I like Datsun, young horse, probably likes to go.
I would consider buying if I were looking for a horse.
Lots of miles would finish him off well.
I have bought two such horses at $500 and $675 in the last five years.

I think they are asking a lot of money.
Will they bend on the amount.
Maybe $3500 is okay for your budget, I don't know.


----------



## Celeste

I would try to talk them down a bit, but if you like the horse, I would buy him if you can afford him. The initial price is just a starting place. Then you have real expenses such as feed, farrier, vet, etc. Hopefully they will take an offer that is lower.


----------



## evilamc

Maryland Rider said:


> Don't get mad at me this is just my opinion.
> He is over priced at $3500.
> With that little video it doesn't show enough of his gaited abilities.
> Who cares about the video you got to go ride him.
> After watching the rider, he is neck reined exclusively I presume.
> Most likely no one uses any leg cues on this horse at all.
> 
> I like Datsun, young horse, probably likes to go.
> I would consider buying if I were looking for a horse.
> Lots of miles would finish him off well.
> I have bought two such horses at $500 and $675 in the last five years.
> 
> I think they are asking a lot of money.
> Will they bend on the amount.
> Maybe $3500 is okay for your budget, I don't know.


I'd like to not pay more then $3000, just because of the wiggly mounting habit I'll need to fix and the training I need to finish off with him. He actually DOESN'T neck rein. 

I've been seeing cheaper TWH's around...but some of them just seem shady. I don't have a good enough eye or know enough about gaited horses to take a gamble on them I fear. I'm also buying for color, so I know I'm going to be paying a little more because of that. Fiance is just OBSESSED with pinto colored horses lol, its pretty much only color horses he'll agree to look at and help me buy...such a brat.


----------



## QOS

He is pretty. Evil. I had wanted a gaited horse before i bought Biscuit!

I have been out of pocket I need to catch up. my son moved back home with my granddaughter some of the time. So i have been busy.

I rode with my cousin and our friend James out at Tyrrell today. We had a nice ride. 

We are going on the 13th to Ebenezer for a week to ride. I cant wait. Hoping to get the Steele saddle before i go!


----------



## frlsgirl

Funny story about gaited horses Evil. I once took Ana on the local trails with my friend and her gaited Rocky Mountain. We agreed to meet up just outside of the barn. I got there first and waited. Suddenly, here she comes, at lightning speed...I think it's called racking or something like that, where they move front and hind leg on each side at the same time. Ana's eyes got as big as saucers...neither of us had ever seen this before. I'm sure Ana thought "there's something really wrong with this horse" lol. 

I hand-walked Ana around the property on Saturday so that we could explore her "spooky" spots. I figured if I let her graze around the areas where she usually spooks she will know it's nothing to freak out about. While we were walking, I let her say hello an old horsey friend:


----------



## gunslinger

That's called pacing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy

The ride and western show were a blast this weekend. I worked by butt off as a volunteer, but was worth it to see the kids and adults having such a great time. The weather for the weekend was great with temps not getting above 80 or so and i think it dipped below 50 for a low Saturday night.
I was laughing at all these people wearing sweater hoodies and jackets while I was walking around in a button up T shirt loving up the cooler temp.


Here are a few random pics of riders, obstacles, and horses from the weekend.


----------



## AnitaAnne

I was going to post my miles from this weekend, but as it turns out, I drove 250 miles each way to an ACTHA event in Florida, and returned with 1 mile to log. On a positive note, I was *not* one of the two riders that got tossed from their horses!! 
Will post some pictures later.
Rest of story is located here: http://www.horseforum.com/trail-riding/2nd-actha-ride-florida-490345/
Evil: I agree with some of the others, $3500 is a bit much for an unfinished gaited horse, spotted or not. A trial period would help alot, try for at least a 30 day buy-back. I sure hope he works out for you, very pretty! 
frlsgirl: I have a Rocky Mountain Horse too! He is not as fast as I'd like, but is fun to ride. Your mare is so pretty! 
Denise: glad you got a good ride in! 
OG: I checked Una's website, she sounds very talented, do you ride with her?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Forgot to add: Rick caught a picture of my rig in the background, Dreamer is on the left, Chivas is on the right. I had the prime camping site!! 

The portable stalls were great, it was like a little village, and most of the day had some shade. Thanks for bringing them Rick! 

I just heard from the Host, my DD got a 3rd place on Sunday, she took home the blue on Saturday!!! :clap:


----------



## phantomhorse13

It's been crazy here lately.. work was nuts at the end of last week, then we had a ride this weekend, and we returned yesterday to find Gamer lame (vet coming tomorrow) and today work was a 37-ring circus (instead of working a 5 hour shift, I worked 11). 

At some point, I will have pictures and videos from the ride this weekend but won't be till later in the week.

Glad to see people have been getting out to ride!

Roux: hope there are no more escapes. That is super scary to think about.

Evil: $3500 seems like a LOT of money for a not-finished horse in this market, whatever color it is or gaits it does. What you offer would depend on just how much you liked the horse. If you can't live without him, offer 3 and see what they say. If you could take it or leave it, offer 2 and see what they say. If they are the dealers they seem, they likely will bargain some. Did you see them do everything to the horse: catch it in the field, tack it up, etc? I am always paranoid about the honesty of people with multiple horses for sale like that.. what is the catch? is the horse drugged, etc? i think you said you would be doing a PPE on the horse?

Amy, what a crazy adventure!! i think you did the smart thing but getting off and going back. that type of event is more in line with things I had heard from others (basically a buncha drunk cowboys trying to show off).. hope future events are not nearly as exciting for Chivas or Dreamer.


----------



## evilamc

phantomhorse13 said:


> Evil: $3500 seems like a LOT of money for a not-finished horse in this market, whatever color it is or gaits it does. What you offer would depend on just how much you liked the horse. If you can't live without him, offer 3 and see what they say. If you could take it or leave it, offer 2 and see what they say. If they are the dealers they seem, they likely will bargain some. Did you see them do everything to the horse: catch it in the field, tack it up, etc? I am always paranoid about the honesty of people with multiple horses for sale like that.. what is the catch? is the horse drugged, etc? i think you said you would be doing a PPE on the horse?


Yeah, IF he passes PPE, I'm going to offer $2800 cash. I didn't get to see them catch him but did get to see everything else be done and he was good for that. They have pretty big fields so I guess for sake of time she just kept the ones I was coming to see in at dinner time.

I did see another horse today, and I did REALLY like him too...hes just very overweight which makes me nervous. Hes a little better trained too which is nice. I did have more fun on Datsun though  Its a real toss up between the two. Not really seeing anything else I'm interested in seeing yet.


----------



## Roadyy

Anita I am sorry you and DD had such bad experiences with your trips to Florida. I had hope to make them good memories and failed. 

I have typed and deleted several attempts to respond to posts in response to Anita's post and still not sure how to respond. I only hope that Anita can shed some light on these events from the more positive side so that the cloud that has been put over them will be some what removed. 
I didn't realize how fast this group could turn into bashing another genre of riding from a few exerts from a bad experience. It is disheartening to read some of the responses from people I respected and still respect in their field of riding.


----------



## Celeste

Rick, I don't think that anybody objects to those kind of rides. It is just that there are not a lot of horses that tolerate those extremes. I suspect that Amy (and I) would do better at rides that are just riding. The after ride entertainment sounds like a blast.


----------



## Roadyy

Maybe you are right, Celeste. I took offense to Dawn's remark about being a bunch of drunken cowboys showing off and my family is anything but that nor have I seen anyone at these events come off that way. If anyone came off to Anita and her DD as drunken cowboys I doubt she would have thought twice about coming back for a second ride or been so willing to retreat to cooking them chili when her horse was not able to succeed safely for both of them. If someone did then I would bet my life that if it was reported to the ride host it would be handled swiftly and justly. These are meant to be hearty family events focused more on the kids growth as riders instead of good ole boys out to get drunk and asking someone to hold their beer while they try something stupid. lol

That is the farthest thing from what these events are. I will be getting with Anita to find out who it was that said that to her DD about the bull whip.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> Maybe you are right, Celeste. I took offense to Dawn's remark about being a bunch of drunken cowboys showing off and my family is anything but that nor have I seen anyone at these events come off that way. If anyone came off to Anita and her DD as drunken cowboys I doubt she would have thought twice about coming back for a second ride or been so willing to retreat to cooking them chili when her horse was not able to succeed safely for both of them. If someone did then I would bet my life that if it was reported to the ride host it would be handled swiftly and justly. These are meant to be hearty family events focused more on the kids growth as riders instead of good ole boys out to get drunk and asking someone to hold their beer while they try something stupid. lol
> 
> That is the farthest thing from what these events are. I will be getting with Anita to find out who it was that said that to her DD about the bull whip.


Rick, I am sorry to hear you took offense, but I did try it twice, and the first time was fun, and all of us, horses & humans, had a good time. But the challenges were as you described the first time, mostly normal things a horse and rider might encounter out on the trails. Plus a little friendly competition. 

The second time, no. It seemed more extreme stuff, not at all natural. Some of the riders enjoyed it, but there were some like myself that did not. That may be the way ACTHA is designed, I don't know. But, since the riders don't know what they are going to encounter until they go to the pre-ride meeting, it is hard to judge before making the commitment to come. 

From my very limited experience, it seems a little too cowboy for me. As I told the host Saturday night, not to hurt anyone's feelings, but it just is not my "cup of tea". 

I really loved the idea of being able to ride trails, while my special needs DD has fun trying to do obstacles, but it just is not quite the right fit for us or our horses. She fumbles, makes mistakes, and needs to be coached the entire time what to do. She has comprehension problems and a lot of anxiety. I guess that is why there are things like Special Olympics for kids like her, but on the other hand, I am really proud of her and pleased that she is able to do something with her horse competing against regular people. 

I personally like a horse with a little fire, I like to be challenged a little when I ride. I will wait until I am 80 to ride a "dead-head" type horse. 
Maybe not even then :lol:

Yes there was some folks drinking at night, but I didn't see that on the trails. There was a lot of very nice people there, who truely love their horses.


----------



## AnitaAnne

PS - I personally don't care one way or the other about being able to perform on the challenges, I only sign up to do them so if DD needs to watch it done. I try the ones I think Chivas can handle, and skip the rest, unless (as I said above) my DD needs me to show her.


----------



## Roadyy

And there was plenty of that going on with most of the groups that came through the obstacles I judged. The adults were verbally helping the younger riders complete the obstacles. I made it a point to be very specific with what I was looking for from both rider and horse. 

As for the drinking at camp, I would imagine that there is drinking at every type of horse event not just the trail competition. 

I didn't take offense to your report on your experience Anita. Nor would I have taken offense on the report from any other rider about their dislike for the obstacle course. Some didn't like the dummy dressed as a ranger at my obstacle, but the point of the obstacle is to show the horse's bravery and it keeping it's attention on the rider.

I agree these events aren't for everyone just as traveling down the trails fast aren't for everyone. I like riding Little Man because he has spirit and isn't just a machine going where I point, but he doesn't spook at very much. In fact I can't think of anything he has ever spooked at and I have tried many things. Wrong, I just remembered man hole covers, but he just walks around them instead of over them.lol Trusty, on the other hand, would need some serious desensitizing to get him not to freak out worse than Chivas did at the poncho. Yet, after I have ridden him regularly for several weeks he stops paying attention to those spook things and just goes on with an occasional side step for a startle.

I like to ride slower and be able to see all of nature rather than just cover ground quickly. I move enough at work and just want to go slow and soak in the beauty created all around me.

I do apologize to all for making a scene. I probably should have just pm'd Dawn with my issue and tried to work it out that way. I know she didn't mean it to be as mean as I took it as she is a good person who I enjoy reading about her rides.


----------



## Celeste

Rick, I also like to ride slow and enjoy nature.

I am sure Dawn didn't mean that you were a drunk. In our local area, the "trail rides" which are usually called "wagon trains" actually are reputed to be a bunch of drunks showing off. They camp and put away enough alcohol to put them into liver failure. I have not participated with this group, so I don't know if the reputation is earned or not. I don't plan to do so because there are some pretty rough ******** involved. 

There is also a local farm that hosts nice family trail rides. 

It takes all kinds of folks to make the world go around.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Roadyy said:


> I took offense to Dawn's remark about being a bunch of drunken cowboys showing off and my family is anything but that nor have I seen anyone at these events come off that way.


Rick, I most certainly did NOT mean that I thought you or anyone in your family was a drunken cowboy, nor do I think you were showing off in any way. I am sorry you interpreted it that way.

Did you have anything to do with deciding on what obstacles would be used? If so, I would be interested to know why something like bull whip cracking was picked, as it seems to be outside the realm of most people's skills. I know I sure as heck wouldn't try it mounted!

I think each ride is a very individual thing, as its run by specific people who are only given guidelines by the organization. The majority of people I personally know who have attended these rides have only done so once, as they had such a negative experience that they didn't choose to return. I think the choice of obstacles plays a major role in that, as its one thing to challenge yourself and your horse and another to do something the rider considers potentially dangerous. 

Perhaps you can suggest to the people who are organizing the events to publish the obstacles they will be using ahead of time? Then people can either practice that skill or choose to attend a different event.


----------



## Roadyy

Yes, ma'am there is a list of every obstacle the ride host can choose from for their event. The actual obstacle was noise control and is at the host's discretion as the actual noise. Some have used jack hammers, nail guns, sledge hammer on railroad spikes, back up alarm from heavy equipment and so on. This was what was available for the noise. 

I realize some of these sound extreme, but just like Anita ran into kids on the trail with a loose dog running right at them, these are to help prepare you and your horse for the worst possible encounter out on the trail. She jumped off her horse because of the loose dog because she did not trust her horse to be safe for her on him. 

I understand a dog is more likely an encounter than a person popping a bull whip, but it's not to say that some kid finds one or even a big firecracker and decides popping it just for their own entertainment of seeing if they can scare some horse out from under someone isn't such a far fetched possibility. 

I thought the broken arm mounting was a very good learning tool for all of us to find out where we are with our mounting balance. I'm not totally out of shape, but would not want to walk my horse 10 miles out of the woods just because I have a broken arm and not sure if I can mount with it. lol From Anita's view I would want to know I could mount with a broken arm now that Chivas has thrown her twice in the last few months if that did become an issue.

I'm not sure what the other obstacles were that were scary other than the picking up of the ponchos that got her thrown at the last event.


I know you weren't calling me and my family drunks, but it came off as if all of the competitors at these events are the sort to drink and show off. That is not the case with the group that regularly attend Natalie's events. I have read several posts on some of the other host's FB page for the southeast region and have not seen any signs of drunken free for alls there either. 

Again, I understand these are not the type of events for everyone anymore than endurance rides or Arena shows of any kind are for everyone and every horse. 


I think I responded decently to each aspect.lol This little box window doesn't show all of the paragraphs completely when scrolling to proof read. I take full ownership of any and all mistakes.


----------



## Roadyy

I just realized that you may have been getting feed back from events held south of you which would be the Virginias and Carolinas. Which would make total sense with all the inbreeding *(Wrong Turn)* that goes on up there.lol


That was wrong on soo many levels. I'm glad Corgi isn't over here as she would surely welt me a good one. lol


----------



## gunslinger

Roady, to quote Abe Lincoln....."you can please some of the people some of the time, but you can't please all of the people all of the time".

Or to put it another way......no good deed ever goes unpunished.....

You tried hard.....had fun.....that's great IMO.


----------



## AnitaAnne

I think Dawn put it very well, "its one thing to challenge yourself and your horse and another to do something the rider considers potentially dangerous"

Potentially dangerous is a very individual thing. 

The mounting for instance, yes, in theory, mounting one-handed is something a rider may have to do at some time. It may or may not be something a rider would choose to practice. 

But to me, there is a difference between mounting one-handed, and mounting one-handed with your arm tied to your body. One is practice, the other is potentially dangerous, and I'm not going to do it unless I don't have a choice.

Either way, it was not something I could try just due to my style of saddle.

Out in real life? Heck I would either walk or find a way to mount. When I got thrown up on Mount Cheaha, out riding by myself, I mounted with a large log, and my breast collar & girth were both broken. I have mounted before with sprained ankles, from the off side, while the horse is spinning, etc. 

I have always followed something I heard John Lyons say: before you do something, ask yourself: First - Is it safe for me? Second - Is it safe for my horse? If you can answer yes to both things, go ahead and do it. If either answer is no, then don't do it. 

I have enough age and riding experience to not have to prove anything to anyone. I have overcome too many hard knocks from life to not be confident in my own abilities and faults. I know what I can do and can't do, and I would guess that is the same for most middle-aged riders. I personally, think that if a group of middle-aged riders came up with a "challenging" course, I would probably feel it was just the right fit for me.


----------



## Roux

Do you get to pick which arm?

If I broke my right arm I think I would be ok but if I broke my left arm... I would be bear food for sure.

It sounded to me like everyone enjoyed the experience and there wasn't any complaints. Some times you have to try something to see if you like it! I hope there is no hard feelings - this is literally the best, most interesting, most supportive thread on the board!

*** *** *** 

I haven't got my butt in the saddle enough this week. I have been overwhelmed with school (midterms this week) and work and I have been trying to find a house so some of my evenings have been busy with that.

I found my perfect house on Friday, then Saturday morning I found out someone had put an offer on it... UGH! So... back to square one.

In addition to that it is Balloon Fiesta. If you don't know what that is it is a two week period of time where about 10000 hot air balloons fly around. The pilots are told NOT to land in horse pastures and mostly they are good about that. BUT the horses don't like the balloons flying over as they are pretty low and are loud. Also because it has such appeal there is soooo much traffic. 

Here is photo in case you don't know what this is (Not My Photo!)


----------



## phantomhorse13

Roadyy said:


> I just realized that you may have been getting feed back from events held south of you which would be the Virginias and Carolinas.


You nailed it exactly.. that is where the previous stories came from. Its also been a couple years, so maybe things have changed as they gained popularity.

I was actually really impressed with hearing about the obstacles at your other events, as I thought they were clever and I could see as good learning opportunities if handled appropriately - which _you_ were. But can you imagine the carnage if some of those obstacles were handled differently?

The story I remember most vividly was a friend telling me one of the obstacles was to walk across a mattress. Ok, not exactly natural, but an interesting test, right? So friend dismounts and the person judging obstacle tells her she will lose points for leading the horse. Friend says that is fine, not gonna try it mounted and takes a step onto the mattress.. and realizes its an _inner spring_ mattress!!! Friend immediately backs up and says she will not be trying the obstacle, score her a zero. A couple people in the group waiting then started laughing and calling her names. She said the judge never said a thing to them. 

I can't imagine you, Rick, being quiet in such a circumstance (nor can I see you thinking that type of obstacle was good either).


----------



## phantomhorse13

Roux said:


> Do you get to pick which arm?


And did you get to pick what side you could mount from, if you didn't get to pick which arm?

I think that kind of challenge sounds super interesting (though I am not sure I would want my arm actually tied, just do it without using it). Next time I get on someone, I am going to see if I can do it with just a single arm or not. But that someone will not be Gamer. :shock: :lol:


----------



## Roux

Yeah exactly, I might try it with Gus. But not sure Roux is ready for that kind of shenanigans.


----------



## jamesqf

AnitaAnne said:


> Out in real life? Heck I would either walk or find a way to mount.


Having had the experience myself, I have to say that I walked back to the trailer. I mean, if I couldn't stay on the horse with two working hands, I should get back on and risk being dumped again because I had only one working hand?


----------



## Roadyy

James, it would depend on the reason I was thrown or reason I was unable to stay seated as to whether I would risk getting back on. If under the wrong circumstance then I would do like you said and walk. 

If I know I am going to be more than 10 miles from the trailer then I know there is surplus packed in the saddle bags. If I had to walk one of them back out instead of ride I'd be ok for the most part. 


The arm was loosely tied at the elbow for safety reasons in case you did need to use the arm to keep from falling. I insisted on that and several had to use it as well as a few forgetting not to use it out of habit. Blatant use was heavily deducted and quick touch to saddle seat as going over and pulling hand off realizing it as touching got minimal point deductions. Every rider got to choose which arm they wished to be broken and only the Pleasure/Scout riders had a choice of sides to mount from. The Open riders had to mount from the off side as their horses and themselves should have put enough training into their horses to mount easily from either side. The test was how well they could do it with one arm. Forgot to mention that there was a two step mounting step for the riders to use. It should have been a 3 for the taller horses, but was what it was. The best Open rider mounted one armed from the ground and did it beautifully! There was a woman on a 15.2 mare in the pleasure that also mounted from the ground on a treeless saddle and was the most graceful thing I have ever witnessed. There were only a few who chose not to use the mounting step. The other thing is I am standing within 5 feet of the rider as they are mounting just in case I need to catch one of them.


No way would I have put up with what you described, Dawn. In fact none of the judges would have put up with it at this event. I would have given them a 0 on that obstacle and sent them on to the next while informing the ride host of the issue. I know Nat would have been at the next obstacle waiting on them to either send them packing or warned them of being DQ'd if they continued with that behavior. 

I'm gritting teeth now just thinking of someone doing that to another on one of these rides.


Well I lost my ability to say I have not been unseated from a horse last evening. I went out to start working on Trusty as he is really showing barn and buddy sour. I had him doing good riding out partial way on the trail til the deer flies attacked then took a quick ride back to barn before turning to go out for a jount across the road. Came back and was riding in the pasture around the pond and got into a beautiful rocking chair slow canter when his head got real low like a reining horse. Next thing I know he stumbles on front left on the step down which pushed me forward and then he leaped in reverse and to the right leaving me in an unrecoverable position. I landed on my back and side as he ripped the reins out of my hand getting out of my way.lol

He started walking for the gate going from pond to pasture and looked back at me with the look of " Stupid human". lol Walked over got back on him then started the hard work of circles, backing and one rein stops. 10 minutes later we were both agreeing on the same decisions. Walked him back out to the trail head then back out to the gate to the road and finally dismounting in the driveway to walk back to the barn to end this ride. I will ride him again tomorrow night while my daughter is having her riding lesson.


----------



## Celeste

Rick, I'm glad you didn't get hurt.


----------



## Roadyy

Me too. It's nice soft ground in there and I, more or less, slid down beside his neck til he got far enough away that there was no touch. Then it was just a simple roll in mid air before landing. It wasn't like being launched up a few feet then heading straight for the ground. He didn't try to get away from me trying to mount up again so that I am glad did not become an issue to deal with.

Tomorrow will be working hard at the barn then walking away til he tries to go back then we will work hard when we get back before walking away again.

Thing is to let him go where he wants to stop by the barn and work him there til he no longer wants to go there anymore. lol I wonder who will outlast this time. Oh and LM will be getting another patience lesson as he will be tied to the tree while DD gets a lesson and either me or Trusty gets a lesson. lol


----------



## AnitaAnne

jamesqf said:


> Having had the experience myself, I have to say that I walked back to the trailer. I mean, if I couldn't stay on the horse with two working hands, I should get back on and risk being dumped again because I had only one working hand?


Amen. James, you made a choice based on your assessment of the situation, and only you can judge if that was the right decision. You didn't feel it would be safe to ride on one handed, so you chose safety over speed. Sounds like a good decision to me, and you are here to ride another day. 

Remember, not only the risk of getting dumped to worry about, but also the loss of limb, or crippled, even if the rider stayed on the whole way. 

Imagine for a moment, the grinding of bone-on-bone as you bump along in the saddle. The distruction of muscle and nerve fibers that could have been preserved with proper protection. The increased risk of infection of an open wound, the chance of loosing too much blood and falling off over a cliff. What if your horse doesn't neck rein? Are you still going to mount up Rick?

There is always more than one way to look at something.


----------



## Roadyy

Some where along the way you took it that I was against your thought pattern. I have no issue with your thinking for you, as I have stated multiple times, my friend. 

Like you, james, almost all other posters and I have said, assess the situation and decide from there if it is safe to remount or walk. The idea of the obstacle is to see if you can or if you need more practice in the event that it is safe and better to be mounted rather than walking. Some how that is being missed in all of this. 

Since you are wanting theories lets try this one. You get knock off by a limb and land on a rock,I know you like falling on rocks,lol, and break your arm to the point the bone is sticking out and losing blood. You are 3 miles from any type of help and have the choice of getting there quickly in the saddle and saving your life or walking beside the horse because you aren't sure you can mount with a broken arm then bleed to death on the trail. Which are you going to do? I'll bring a shovel when I join the search party. Just in case.


----------



## AnitaAnne

HA! 
1) It better be a big shovel (backhoe or maybe dynamite?) to shovel a hole in a mountain big enough to bury a body. 
2) I am a nurse remember, I'd just cut off the arm and stitch up the stump. I have a lot of practice wrapping up stumps :twisted: 

My Treeless saddle rolls because I ride a food hog with no withers. So does every other saddle I put on him, even the "cowboy" western style ones. Between my knee and his belly, I don't stand a chance of getting on without something to stand on. That's the reality of an aging body on a fat pony. 

I guess I'm destined to be bear food, as Roux suggested.


----------



## Roadyy

I do not think anyone looked down on you or the other 3 that chose not to attempt it. You know your horse and your ability and whether you are able to do that. There was no shame in not doing it nor did anyone there think less of any who did not attempt any of the obstacles. 


I meant to respond to them not listing the obstacles prior to the event. They feel that would give an unfair advantage to some of the riders for being able to focus on those before the ride while others may not be able to. Every obstacle allowed to be used at these events are on the website with a description of how to do it for each level. I have my arena set up with several of the obstacles to let Amber practice on and only 3 of them have actually been in the events. 

Being a judge I swore not to divulge the list of obstacles to anyone including my daughter. I only get a copy of the list a few days before the event so not like it would do her much good anyways. Amber's coach is also a judge and gets the list the same time I do, but we do not change the obstacles in the arena between the time we get the list and the event so she can practice those specific ones. She is still learning all the fundamentals of a good seat, soft hands and correct cues so we don't want to distract her with trail obstacle practice. Those are for her to have fun on the trail while practicing what skills she has learned as a rider.

I think what she is learning from her lessons is more important than getting first place at the event because we had the obstacles to practice before hand.


Edited to respond to Anita: LMBO, I know about round horses with riding Trusty. I think it would have been easier for a lot of the riders had it been a 3 tier step instead of the 2 tier step for them to try and get on. The biggest issue those who did attempt it was the horse moving away or circling the step on them.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Dang, i am sure glad I couldn't remember all the other challenges, could y'all imagine how the subject would hog the thread after 12 debates? 

I am worn out debating only 2 of them. 

Anyone else do some riding they want to share?? Please? I promise not to get defensive and debate the ride into the ground...

I call squirel!!!


----------



## Roadyy

At least we are talking about riding.lol


I call rabbit <:-|>??


----------



## Celeste

One answer to Rick's idea. If I fall off 3 miles from the house, I am going to make some kind of effort to remount no matter what shape I am in. That is a dang long way to walk.

About riding. All I have been doing the past couple of weeks is arena riding. I hope to get in at least a short trail this weekend.


----------



## Roadyy

I got about 100 yards into the trail when we got swarmed by the deer flies so I turned back for the barn and neighborhood across the street. The rest of my riding on Trusty will be around the pastures in hard work outs then ending with a slow easy walk to the trails. Get him liking the easy work of heading for the trails instead of being by his barn and friend.. lol


----------



## jamesqf

(If this is too off-topic, maybe we need to break it out into a first aid on trails thread?)



Celeste said:


> If I fall off 3 miles from the house, I am going to make some kind of effort to remount no matter what shape I am in. That is a dang long way to walk.


Well, there's another of those different circumstances things. 3 miles is about my average evening walk with the dogs, so no big deal. And it was something like 2-3 miles back to the trailer - not to mention a least a quarter mile (and out of sight from where I was) to where my friend finally caught up with my horse.

For something that is bleeding, I think the first thing is to get some sort of pressure bandage on it to stop the bleeding. Even though mine wasn't bleeding (and in fact I thought it was just a bad sprain until my friend convinced me to go to the ER), I wrapped it up quite well with my silk aviator scarf - a very handy and lightweight thing that I now carry even when it's warm


----------



## Oreos Girl

Well my neighbor and I rode 3.3 miles last night. I let him ride Oreo in the new saddle because my neighbor up the road has released his cows into the field next to the road to clean up any spilled corn. With Fiddler's track record of other domesticated animals I wanted to be the one on him. There were no cows near the road and if Fiddler could smell them he didn't let on. Now the dog, Fiddler hates. Didn't help that he found a cat hiding and both the dog and the cat jumped in surprise before Freddy chasing the cat. Fiddler was like, not letting you out my sight ever again dog. We did 3.3 miles. Makes my total for the year 161.6 miles. This weekend will be a horsey weekend but no miles. I am going to a Julie Goodnight clinic in Gillsville, GA.


----------



## Roux

We got in a short short 2.96 mile ride last night! I am all ready missing the daylight 

*Total: 538.46 Miles*


----------



## AnitaAnne

It has been a bad day today. My female boxer, Tasha, who has never had a problem, today had a Grand Mal seizure. It happened right before noon, and I talked to the vet right as it was over and she was trying to get up.


I brought her in asap when Vet was done (with his appointment) @ 145pm. Blood work all normal, and acording to vet better than expected in a 10 yr old Boxer. Don't have results from the Lymes test (done at my request).


She has a tear on her right eye and swollen right lip with cut area inside mouth, also on right. That's the side she went down on. 


I am not sure how long the seizure lasted because I didn't get up imediately to see what the noise was. I thought two of the dogs were playing, but when it didn't stop with a call-out to quit, I went into the kitchen and found Tasha seizing with the rat terrier, Lily, whining and licking her. 


First I thought she may have gotten into something poisonous, but when it stopped and she was panting hard and finally stood up, I realized what it was. 


For about an hour afterward, she was acting rather confused and wasn't responding normally. She did drink a lot of water when offered. After about an hour she took a nap, then we were off to the vet. She looked real confused and hesitated getting into the car, highly unusual for her. 


Anyway, she has slowly been returning to normal, and I waited until later than normal to feed her, just in case. 


Well, I was about to head for bad, when suddenly out of a sound sleep she jumps up and is slipping and sliding on the hardwood floor, heading quickly for the kitchen. she collapsed onto her right side and I tried to help ease her down but it was too fast. She had another Grand Mal seizure for almost 2 minutes ending at 1015 pm. 


I placed a towel under her head once it was over and encouraged her gently to stay laying down. At 1027 she struggled to her feet and was able to stand with a little support. Again she was very thirsty and drank lots of water. 


Very scary stuff. We just returned Sunday night from 3 days in Florida and Tasha was almost constantly with me. I know for sure she did not have a seizure while we were there, but I am wondering if she was exposed to something that has attacked her nervous system, specifically the brain. 


I think she will need to be started on meds, even though the vet was not really recomending them earlier today. Two seizures in less than 12 hours is bad though, and I don't want further brain damage to occur if I can prevent it. 


But I am truely distraught that this had occured, because my other boxer has been in declining health for the past two years, and I don't think I could handle loosing them both. Tasha has never had any health problems at all, just been turning gray, so this is totally unexpected.


----------



## evilamc

Oh no I'm so sorry to hear that  try and keep her in a quiet safe environment too. Just so no loud noises or sudden actions can trigger it too  at work a few weeks ago, a dog that's never had a seizure before while at the shop...started having one when I ironed on my airbrush machine!! Luckily it stopped fairly quickly. His mom said he's been having them lately so they are starting him on some kind of new for it  poor dogs! Hope your vet figures out the cause.


----------



## liltuktuk

Anita - I'm sorry to hear that about your Boxer. I had to put my lovely boxer girl Zoe to sleep in May 2013 at the age of 11 due to her declining health. She had degenerative myleopathy and was losing control of her hind end. Horrible disease with no cure, all you can do is make them comfortable and provide the best life possible.

Starting in 2011 she started having grand mal seizures. Thankfully hers never lasted more than 30 seconds. I took her to the vet and they suspected a brain tumor, and told me that there was really not much that could be done unless I wanted to spend the money for her to have chemo.

Zoe usually had a seizure once or twice a month. Not often enough to put her on meds, as per my vet. After a few months I noticed she started to know when they were coming, and would come try to find me before it hit. She'd seize and then lay there panting and confused for a 5-10 minutes. After she had relaxed I'd get her up and help her to the water bowl. Then after she'd have her fill we'd go sit somewhere quiet until she seemed completely back to normal.

Oddly enough when her degenerative myleopathy got really bad and she was put on prednisone, her seizures stopped. I have no idea if it was related or just a coincidence. She lived two years before her hind end got so weak that I decided enough was enough. It just wasn't a way for her to live. She was a dog that loved to run. She also became very ill and was throwing up a lot, so I suspect there were other issues that contributed to her declining health at the end.

Sadly we had just gotten our current dog a week before we made the decision to put Zoe to sleep. I like to think that she was hanging on until then and that once we got Sam she was able to let go, knowing that we'd have another dog to love and who would love us.

This is Zoe her last summer up at her favorite place in the world, Sacandaga Lake in the Adirondacks. She could barely walk all the way down to the beach from our cabin, and it scared the crap out of me to let her do it, but she went swimming everyday. And if you tried not to take her she'd bother you until you did.








------------------------------------------------------------------------
And now back to your regularly scheduled programming. I just had to tell Zoe's story from one boxer lover to another.


----------



## phantomhorse13

liltuktuk said:


> she started having grand mal seizures. I took her to the vet and they suspected a brain tumor
> 
> she was put on prednisone, her seizures stopped. I have no idea if it was related or just a coincidence.


Actually, the fact she responded that way to pred makes me suspect it was a tumor causing her seizures. Depending on the type of tumor, steroids can cause them to shrink.. which of course would relieve the pressure they were putting on the brain.


AA, def talk to your vet about your options. While meds aren't going to "fix" seizures cause by a tumor, they should be able to decrease the frequency and severity of them. There are a variety of antiseizure meds available. I hope you can find one or a combination that keeps Tasha comfortable. Surgery can be an option in some cases, but that depends on the type and location (and its certainly not inexpensive). Seizures are so very scary. :-(

Not sure how your house is set up, but we always tell our clients to make sure the dog doesn't have access to stairs unattended, as taking a tumble down the stairs due to a seizure opens a whole new can of worms.


----------



## phantomhorse13

I finally had the time to get photos and vid done from the ride last weekend! 

The whole story can be found here.

Short version is DH and I went to western NY state for a 75 mile ride. As always, it rained--never ridden this ride without mud. We took Sultan and George and rode with another friend. We had a blast, despite the weather being all over the place (everything from sun to rain to wind to SLEET).






























































At the end of the day, we finished tied for 6th and turtle. The boys felt awesome all day and could have easily gone back out for more.


2014 mileage
...
09/28/14 sultan 6.29 miles 4.1 mph 1117.48 total miles
10/04/14 sultan 74.58 miles 6.3 mph *1192.06 total miles*


----------



## liltuktuk

I totally forgot to add in my updates about my riding.

I haven't been able to ride much lately due to weather and work. But the past few days I've gotten some short rides in. I'm up to 332.5 miles for the year!

The shorter days are also starting to hamper my riding. :-( I got out to the barn and was ready to ride by 6:00 last night, started off down the road and realized there was no way I would be able to do the loop I had planned before it got dark. So I shortened my ride and put Amira through her paces. She was great, totally relaxed about everything and sadly really seemed like she wanted to crank out the miles. On the way home some j*****s honked his horn at us, not usually something she spooks at, but we were both so relaxed we both jumped!

Bow season has also started so I'll have to stay out of the woods until hunting season is over in December. On the plus side I'll see lots of fresh venison coming my way soon...yum yum!

And here's mister Maverick who is officially a long yearling this month (picture is him at 8 months vs a few weeks ago). Can't believe I've almost had him a year! Where has the time gone!? We've been working on some light lunging and groundwork. I've taught him to lead by all 4 feet. Somewhere along the line he has learned that a 'kiss' means to canter....I don't remember ever teaching him that. His does like to watch attentively when I'm working Amira down at the arena though and he's tied to the 'patience' wall. Monkey see, monkey do maybe?

He still likes to taste test everything. While he was having his feet trimmed recently he was chewing on his rope and had about 2 feet of it in his mouth before I could stop him. Then the other night I was grooming him and I turned around to grab a brush and when I turned back he had my bottle of conditioner spray in his mouth and was chewing on the bottle. I swear he thinks he's a dog....


----------



## greentree

Gosh, AA, I am so sorry about the seizures. Hopefully a small dose of phEnobarbital will help. 

I got caught up from the ACTHA ride debate, so I guess I am back. I was getting overwhelmed. See why I agree with AA and PH13? Why I cannot do competitive trail, either? I cannot deal with all that "stuff". I like to ride my horse. A LONG way, a LONG time is fine.


----------



## Roadyy

Are his front feet starting to turn out or is than pictical illusion? He is looking good in color and fun to be around from your story.


Sorry you didn't get the longer ride, but glad it was a simple spook rather than a huge blow up.


----------



## Roadyy

Welcome back Greentree.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Bless you all for your good wishes, and being so helpful with my girl Tasha! 

First Greentree: WELCOME BACK! Kinda funny my ride that turned into trainwreck on here brought you back :wink: we missed you.

Liltuktuk: OMG, your story and picture of sweet Zoe made me cry, she is so like my Tasha. My male boxer, Beau will be 12 May 2015, if he makes it. He has several growths on his mouth and head. He is very unsteady in his back-end too, and I have to lift him (90lbs) into cars. He falls easy, and has become incontinent. He has always been my heart dog, but his deline has been slow and steady, and I have been preparing myself for the last two years to say goodbye. 

Maverick is so handsome and such a kid chewing on everything! Or maybe he likes to just play games with you. 

Dawn: Great ride! Video was great and loved the trail marker on the hole! A well marked trail is #1 in my book. My house is all one level, only 1 step to the backroom and off the deck outside. 

Update on Tasha: She had three more grand mal seizures last night, and they kept getting closer together and scaring me to death cause she wasn't really recovering, kept falling over and looking dazed. 

Seizure timeline:
1st 10/9/14 @ 1150 lasting at least 5 min
2nd 10/9/14 @ 2215 lasting 1 min
3rd 10/10/14 @ 0205 lasting <1 min
4th 10/10/14 @ 0640 lasting <1 min
5tt 10/10/14 @ 0755 lasting <1 min

Called vet 3 times during night, but it just went to messages until 0700. 
Called different vet @ 0645 for possible emergency admission

Brought Tasha into vet at 0835. She started heavy panting @ 0850 and vet gave 2mg Valium iv. I left her with the vet for observation/treatment. 

Just got a call that she had additional 1mg Valium im sometime during morning, no signs of seizures at this time, just wobbling but seems alert. 

I am heading there to pick her up at 1230. She is to be started on phEnobarbital 1tab (60mg?) 2xday with 1/2 tab up to twice a day for onset of seizure. Also Valium 5mg every 4hrs, 30mg max/day for seizures unrelieved by phEnobarbital. She will get another 1mg Valium im prior to leaving vets. 

f/u Friday for labs. 

Praying this controls/limits her seizures, otherwise I will have to drive her 2hrs to Auburn University for further diagnostics or .....make some hard decisions. 

Thank you all.


----------



## liltuktuk

Roaddy - He does seem to turn out a little bit in the front. Not as bad as the pictures make it look though. Some days he looks perfectly straight...other days I'm just like :shock::shock::shock:. Just like some days he's incredibly butt high and the next day he'll look level. He's been going through some growth spurts lately. His butt is now at the same level as Amira's. Almost as wide too :lol:

Anita - I spent the two years I had with my Zoe after he seizures started and the degenerative disease set in preparing also. I thought every seizure or time she fell that was it. First I babied her and tried to keep her from running and playing like she love fearing that she'd fall and hurt herself. Took me a few months but I finally realized that being confined to the house and yard were driving her crazy, and that I should just let her be a dog and play and run however she wanted. I kept the feet she dragged wrapped and protected the best I could and just let her do her thing. She was a happy girl right up until she passed, her little nub of a tail never stopped wagging, even on her most miserable of days. Cherish the time you have left with your pups, boxer's are one of my favorite breeds and I hope to have another someday. 

Maverick really does love to play. He's very inquisitive and you can see him thinking about everything. He's already become a master of untying knots. :shock:

He'd probably make the perfect horse for ACTHA type rides. Nothing phases him.


----------



## Roadyy

Him and Little Man would get along great then. He is always watching everything we do trying to learn how to use it to his advantage.

I had left one of the feed buckets sitting in the unused stall the other day. While I was filling up the water trough he went in picked it up by the handle, came over to the trough and dipped it in to get water in the bucket then walked it out to the chicken coop. Proceeded to start shaking his head slinging water all over the chickens standing at the fence checking him out. lmbo I can only assume he was getting them back for stealing his feed that drops on the ground at feeding time. He will not do anything to them when they are in his stall so not sure what that was all about.


----------



## BlooBabe

*Anita*- When I was initially looking for a SD I was going to get a boxer but was told they were prone to cancer and seizures so I went a different rout. I hope the medicines help and you get many more years with Tasha. 

*Roadyy*- Clearly the chickens were dirty and needed a bath so Little Man was just trying to lessen your chore load by bathing them for you.

The house I was settled on in OK ended up falling through when the seller backed out of my offer after approving it. Ugh, so I'm back on the hunt. I'll be heading to San Antonio for the week to visit my sister and might do a little house hunting there but I'm not sure if I like Texas enough to live. I rehomed Agoutie last month because I thought I would be moving so it looks like I'll just have to bum around on my cousin's horses some more. We went on our horse cabin trip last week and put in about 100 miles after getting lost in the woods on 4 separate occasion. That'll teach them to trust me with the gps. It was nice to finally get some good miles in though. I think I'm at 105.something for the year. Though virtually none of it was done on my own horse.


----------



## greentree

Thanks y'all! I think I had some more to say.....but that first post went prematurely!! 
My Bluetooth keyboard is messed up, and I do not like the iPad keyboard.....you know us Luddites and technology! 

Anyway, DH actually got his OWN horse out of the pasture and saddled her up! I was already riding Spirit, so we went back out for another loop. Sissy was awesome for him...yay! We are trying to go to Long C trails, which is 45 minutes away or so, or Pennyrile, which is an hour and a half or so...someplace we have never been. The weather is not cooperating!! The pictures of the trails at Pennyrile look amazing.

AA, I hope Tasha straightens out. I heard a guy talking about his book, and he reminded me that the animals have no concept of the end time, only the here and now, if they are comfortable or in pain. Having just lost my precious Socks cat, it made me feel a little better, but I still miss my gorgeous sable - coated buddy.


----------



## jamesqf

greentree said:


> My Bluetooth keyboard is messed up, and I do not like the iPad keyboard.....you know us Luddites and technology!


What Luddites are those? Wanting a decent keyboard on whatever piece of tech equipment you're using is not being a Luddite, it's more like (to try for an appropriate analogy here) getting PO'd when you're expected to ride with low-quality, poorly-fitting tack.


----------



## Celeste

I have been working in the arena with Sshabecka (AKA Psycho Princess), but I really didn’t want to take her out with a strange horse yet. 

When I was getting out my saddle, I picked up Sshabecka’s saddle pad. There was a black widow spider on the underside of it. That is scary! What if I had put the pad on her and had not seen it? I threw the pad out the door, stomped the spider, and used a stick to scrape off spider guts. Maybe the spider was a sign that it was better to take Abby out.

Donna and I rode for 5.5 miles today. I decided to take Abby instead of the Psycho. She was wonderful. We had a great ride! Here she has been sitting in my pasture while I battled the Princess…………

*182.91 total*


----------



## phantomhorse13

Glad you had a nice ride, even if you had to find a spider beforehand. :shock:


----------



## greentree

I do not like black widows! Glad you found it before you put it on! I picked up the painting stuff the girls left out after they "helped" me paint the jump poles, and there was one. I smushed it as it tried to crawl away. 

It was just a rainy, drizzly day, but Mary came over, and we did the front feet of 4 horses, and I made shrimp étouffée for dinner. 

My new barn kitties have moved into the office at the barn....out of the bathroom, yay! I wish I could figure a way to tell them apart! They are both black, with little white v marks on their chests. One has slightly longer hair, and she is a little more outgoing. I call them Venus And Serena, but I really do not know which is which!

James , I really am a Luddite with an iPad....I have no use for the thing except to talk to you all! I would drive my carriage in my long sleeved dress in a heartbeat with the Mennonites, but they do not care to talk directly to women, and they would shun me for being too outspoken!


----------



## Painted Horse

It's hunting season in Utah, Had a great day riding the mountains looking for elk.


----------



## greentree

We didn't look for any elk today.....but DH and I went to Mammoth Cave and rode! Last year Heather had taken me out about this time, and the sun coming through the trees was like a stained glass cathedral, SO gorgeous. Today, the fall colors were beautiful, but down the trails was still quite green. That gives me an excuse to get him to go in a couple of weeks, lol!

Got about 6 miles in, which is good, for DH. I took Tootsie, who was very interesting to ride while in flaming heat. Hussy. She was really great, though, walking along while Sissy followed. 

Happy Columbus Day!


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

My new home has turned out to be the best! Many neighbors here have horses and ride daily on a trail just across the street from my house. when I'm not working, which right now is a lot as I get my school off to a good start, I'm riding. 

The bad part of living here is the lack of technology. since the forest fires we had this summer, the cell service is terrible and Verizon keeps saying they are working on it. Plus I've had to restore my phone twice, unsuccessfully each time so I lose all my photos. The internet is really slow and intermittent. uggh!!!

so no photos, just descriptions. 

Yesterday's ride, we went to the trail across the street. like everything else here, it's steep terrain, and slick when it rains. but yesterday was gorgeous sun, damp but firm and in the seventies. We climbed the trail then entered the pasture of our neighbors Linda & Pete. they have a beautiful 500 acre ranch and they gave us permission (and the gate codes) to ride anywhere there. We rode the fence perimeter and watched the long horn cattle and deer trotting off in the distance. 

The best part was, on our return, My mare and I opened and closed the gate. it was tricky because the gate was sagging and I had to get off the horse to lift it. April stood perfectly still while I climbed on and off, not one step or twitch. And when I say climbed off and on, it was from her back to the fence and back, never touching the ground. She also side-passed perfectly too! I didn't feel like I was cuing her, just thinking of what I wanted, looking at where I wanted her to go and be. It was awesome!

Since we have moved, April has been a joy to ride. She balks a bit and worries whenever she has to be away from her herd mates, but has otherwise been fearless and responsive. Three weeks ago, I took her swimming in a warm lake nearby and, even though she wouldn't go deep enough to swim, she did everything else, and has been more compliant since then. 

Kim and I have been riding with neighbors and new friends. it's been fun, but we are still looking for a better fit for us. We used to ride with our family down south: sisters,uncles, nephews...Those folks just can't easily be replaced! Plus, I think we are kind of scruffy cowgirl type riders, with our dogs running beside us off leash, and in love with a good gallop in every ride. 

So, I will keep you updated. Right now, I'm off for another ride!


----------



## jamesqf

greentree said:


> James , I really am a Luddite with an iPad....I have no use for the thing except to talk to you all!


That doesn't make you a Luddite, though. It just puts you in the sensible middle ground between the Luddites (who won't use tech even if it does something useful to them) and the idiot technophiles who have to have the latest iCrap even if it does a worse job than doing it the old-fashioned way. Indeed, I'm much like you: even though I work in high-performance computing, outside of work I tend towards a low to no tech lifestyle.

Anyway, back to riding  Got out for a nice short ride yesterday. There was some road work close to where we started out, so got to introduce the horses to horse-eating construction equipment: backhoes and front-end loaders are fine, but the big shovel was scary enough that we had to dismount and lead them past. Kinda pretty, too, with the aspens all turned to gold. But alas, I didn't get pictures: not even of Nova's pre-ride lunging, in which she managed to levitate all four feet about 3 feet off the ground. Maybe tomorrow...


----------



## Eole

*AA*, is Tasha doing better on meds?
*PaintedHorse*: I want to ride there, that's just... Wow!
*Celeste*: :shock: I don't mind bugs, but a black widow? :shock:

Nice ride in great fall weather yesterday, my favorite season... until hunting starts. Two more weeks to enjoy the forest. That's the lake where I live, a country of hills and lakes everywhere. On a typical 5 miles loop, I ride by 4 to 6 lakes, some of them totally wild.
And I'm really happy with this side-pull, so is my mare; very light and responsive.


----------



## jamesqf

A nice ride today, half on a new trail that goes on the other side of the valley just to the left in the picture, so it makes a nice loop. Quite pretty with aspens down in the meadow, but I haven't quite mastered the art of taking decent pictures while moving. Maybe next week.


----------



## Maryland Rider

jamesqf said:


> I haven't quite mastered the art of taking decent pictures while moving.


Much better than the blurry one's I usually take.


----------



## Roux

2.49 miles with my mom and both horses last night. We just can't get in longer rides in the evenings before sunset right now. I, of course, forgot that it is now October and so I didn't bring gloves or a jacket and I thought my hands were going to freeze right off and I was going to have to learn the "one armed" mount and dis-mount. :wink: Time to find hat, gloves and jacket! 
*
Total: 540.95 Miles

~ ~~ ~~~ ~~ ~ ~~ ~~~ ~~ ~ ~~ ~~~ ~~ ~ ~~ ~~~ ~~ ~ 

*Rick- I am glad neither you or Trusty are hurt, I wonder if he spooked himself after he tripped. 

AnitaAnne- I am so sorry to hear about Tasha. I don't know if you remember but my 11 yr old BC started having seizures last year among other problems. BUT his haven't been nearly as bad as Tasha's. I am sure your vet is giving you good advice and you have got some here but three things that helped Griffin: 1. balancing his thyroid, he is on thyroid medication now, 2. Herbal supplements, I have had really good results with this company: First Choice Naturals They have a seizure kit for dogs, 3. Griffin used to sleep in the TV room, someone suggested he was having seizure because of the TV. I moved him from there to the dining room and *knock on wood* he hasn't had a seizure since. 
Seizures are really scary.
** Side not in response to what Phantom said, Griffin's thyroid problems and seizure problem are most likely caused by a slow growing tumor on his pituitary gland. Its cushings disease. 

Foxtail - I am so glad you posted! I am hoping some of your good luck house shopping will come my way. I finally found a place and an then found out a few hours later an offer was put on the house! I know how hard it is to find the right match in trail buddies. I always invite people to ride but they usually only ride with us once, we love a good gallop too but not everyone does! 

James - I think you took a great picture you got everything important, horse, dog and trail!


----------



## jamesqf

Maryland Rider said:


> Much better than the blurry one's I usually take.


But that one was the one decent shot out of maybe 20. The others? Well, if they're not blurry, they have trees growing up at 30 degree angles.

And WHY does the sky hardly ever come out blue? There were a few clouds, but not THAT many.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Hi everyone, I’ve been reading and liking posts, but no time to respond right now. Too busy at home with my geriatric/neurological canine ward and worked all weekend. 

Tasha update:
I picked up Tasha about 1:30pm from the vet after collecting her meds on Friday. That night, 10-10-14 she had a grand mal seizure lasting 2 minutes @ 2127 witnessed by my DD. I did not leave DD any PRN meds to give Tasha because of possible errors. She had at least one more seizure that night; the evidence was on the floor. 

Since then, she has been seizure free as far as I can tell. I had to work 7p-7a Friday, Saturday, and Sunday, so I don’t know for sure, but there was only urine on the floor, no signs of thrashing. 

Today, 10-14-14 I have noticed some minor twitching of her legs and jaw moving, but she stops when I call her name. I hope it doesn’t get worse again. 

I will bring her back to the vet on Friday to check her blood levels of the Phenobarbital. I haven’t given her any valium yet. 

The biggest issue I am dealing with is the bladder issues. Beau, the 11.5yr old male boxer is leaking nearly all the time with occasional full urination if he is left alone too long. He drinks twice as much as he used to a year or two ago. He will stand and drink down the whole bowl, and sometimes look at me for more. 

Tasha is drinking 2-3x’s as much water now too. After she drinks, she heads about 4 steps towards the closest door and urinates all over the floor. She also is very interested in food, and eats quickly, but will leave food for water. Tasha seems to be urinating more than she is drinking; possible polyuria? 

I come home in the morning after work to several piles of urine. The floor in the backroom is vinyl over concrete, so no permanent damage, but still a pain to deal with. 

Monday I was finally able to go to some stores, and I came home with washable and disposable male wraps & diapers, plus potty pads for the floor. Oh yeah, when the doggie diapers fell off Tasha, and Beau saturated the wraps, I went to the big box store and purchased some male (human) incontinence pads and stuck them inside the washable wraps & diaper. Plus a harness for Tasha with some Velcro from her harness to the cloth diaper. 

In addition to their new cover-ups, I also picked up all the water bowls. No more free choice water, instead I give them bowls of water 3-4x’s per day. They are allowed to drink as much as they want, but then I pick the bowls up and take the dogs all outside. 

Did I mention I also have a geriatric little 15 pound Chihuahua mix that also drinks and pees? No seizures though, and she just makes little puddles, but still! 

In between cleaning up & walking dogs, I have been researching everything I can that relates to canine seizures. Overwhelmingly the evidence points to brain tumors as the cause of seizures beginning in an older dog. Many sites mention the increased thirst. The polyuria and incontinence Tasha is experiencing is very common with the anti-seizure medication. 

It appears that I am stuck with potty patrol for the rest of their lives. 

The tumor(s) usually are operable in dogs, unlike most human brain tumors, but it would cost a lot of money to locate any tumors, also to operate, and I am not sure that her life would be extended any appreciable length of time after surgery. Sadly, I don’t think I am going to be able to pursue that course. 

Even though it will break my heart, I think it might be best to let them go over the rainbow bridge together, when the time comes. 

Here are some pictures of my beautiful boxers, back when they were young and strong. I’m not going to embarrass them by showing pictures of them in their cover-ups… 
Attached Images


----------



## AnitaAnne

ok, one more...


----------



## Roadyy

Roux, I find that same issue with friends riding with me. The guy(co worker) I thought was going to become a good riding buddy moved back home to Valdosta after our second outing. I have another co worker invited to come out this evening and ride and he seems very excited so we will see. 

Anita, I know I posted in the other thread, but I truly hope something good comes from all this. 


I spent the evening working with Trusty on trailer loading. It was a long evening as I didn't leave the farm til around 8pm and a couple hours of work with him to load 4 times. It really got hard after dark set in and the street light throwing shadows of us into the trailer had him worried.


----------



## liltuktuk

Anita - Such beautiful pups. Your fawn's expression reminds me a lot of my Zoe. And your white guy, what a handsome beefy boy!

Zoe had bladder control issues too. Vet figured incontinence because of her age (hence she was on estrogen). But then the predisone she was on made her drink more. She never urinated during a seizure. And she tried really hard not to go in the house. I'd let her outside and she'd start walking down the deck and start going. The last 6 months she was confined to the kitchen (vinyl floor) while I was at work. Unfortunately she couldn't walk on a slippery floor at this point so I had cheap carpet runners through the kitchen and to the back door. It was a rough time. I was working long days at a construction site 2 hours away from home, so was gone from 5 AM to 6 PM most days. My dad who works not far from my house was coming over at lunch time to let Zoe out. At night she'd get free rein of the house and all the snuggle time she wanted.

In horse news, I haven't gotten any trail riding in the past few days (went to the Quarter Horse Congress in Columbus, OH this past weekend to see the Freestyle Reining!), but Monday we went down the arena and I rode Amira with just a neck rope. Never thought I'd be able to do that with her. She even stopped and backed! No pictures, I'll get some next time.


----------



## Celeste

Rick, the thing about people being enthusiastic about riding and then giving up shortly is a constant problem. One thing that I do these days is to be sure to only let them ride a short while to start with. They still end up burning out on me.

I have an idea that they perceive the getting all sweaty, having sore muscles, aching joints, and being covered with dirt, horse snot, and manure as a bad thing. Something like work........


----------



## greentree

People used to always want to go ride.....DH would ask when we got home if I KILLED them!! Then when we first bought this place, we met the guy across the street, and were talking about riding. He said, " Whatever you do, do not ride with the woman down the road!! She does that ENDURAnCE, and she is CRAZY!" So, I looked her up on the Arabian website, and went riding with her.

AA, those dog pictures are incredible! I adore Boxers, and yours are especially gorgeous. 

Roadyy, I missed your fall....Hope you are OK. I will go back and find it. 

James, I think your pictures are fine! The phone just does not catch the depth that we see. My Pictures always look like flat woods, even though one step could have us tumbling 200 feet down!

Did I tell y'all I bred my mare? We are going to have a 1/2 Arab, 1/2 Paint baby next August! Going to be the BEST trail horse ever born. Alaska is the Mom, Spirit is the Dad.


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> People used to always want to go ride.....DH would ask when we got home if I KILLED them!! Then when we first bought this place, we met the guy across the street, and were talking about riding. He said, " Whatever you do, do not ride with the woman down the road!! She does that ENDURAnCE, and she is CRAZY!" So, I looked her up on the Arabian website, and went riding with her.
> 
> AA, those dog pictures are incredible! I adore Boxers, and yours are especially gorgeous.
> 
> Roadyy, I missed your fall....Hope you are OK. I will go back and find it.
> 
> James, I think your pictures are fine! The phone just does not catch the depth that we see. My Pictures always look like flat woods, even though one step could have us tumbling 200 feet down!
> 
> Did I tell y'all I bred my mare? We are going to have a 1/2 Arab, 1/2 Paint baby next August! Going to be the BEST trail horse ever born. Alaska is the Mom, Spirit is the Dad.


Thanks for all the kind words everyone, the support y'all have given me is a true blessing, and I am very grateful.

Roadyy: the wedding picture was wonderful, very handsome group! On the loading, do you put feed in there by any chance? I have found it is much easier to teach a horse to load well if they get a little grain once they get in. You can phase it out over time, but a little feed goes a long way in encouraging a horse to think he _wants_ to load. :wink:

Lituktuk: Beau has the minor seizures, and doesn't loose bladder control, he just drips from being old and losing muscle tone. Tasha has the severe grand mal seizures, and has total loss of consciousness. When she is awake and alert, she can hold it. I am starting to rethink getting further testing done on Tasha. Will talk to the vet about a referal to Auburn. Your Zoe sounds precious. Boxers are the best! 


Greentree: I can't wait to see your foal, I might have to take it off your hands if it is a colt...

Beau especially has been a real people magnet, he just seems to see into the soul. I have had people run up to him and hug him. Just last month at the hotel, I was walking the dogs in the morning and a car suddenly stopped, the pasenger jumped out leaving the door open. She ran directly over to Beau and started rubbing and petting him with a big smile on her face. Just as suddenly as she arrived, she left, all without ever saying a word to me. She only had eyes for Beau. 

I call it the "Beau effect" 

I am going to try to ride my fat pony this weekend. I am suffering from riding withdrawl.


----------



## Roadyy

greentree said:


> People used to always want to go ride.....DH would ask when we got home if I KILLED them!! Then when we first bought this place, we met the guy across the street, and were talking about riding. He said, " Whatever you do, do not ride with the woman down the road!! She does that ENDURAnCE, and she is CRAZY!" So, I looked her up on the Arabian website, and went riding with her.
> 
> AA, those dog pictures are incredible! I adore Boxers, and yours are especially gorgeous.
> 
> Roadyy, I missed your fall....Hope you are OK. I will go back and find it.
> 
> James, I think your pictures are fine! The phone just does not catch the depth that we see. My Pictures always look like flat woods, even though one step could have us tumbling 200 feet down!
> 
> Did I tell y'all I bred my mare? We are going to have a 1/2 Arab, 1/2 Paint baby next August! Going to be the BEST trail horse ever born. Alaska is the Mom, Spirit is the Dad.




It is right down here in northwest Florida. It's not hard for us to miss too since he doesn't have the major color change like most places a little further north. It doesn't bother me too much except around the holidays. I'm not sure how far back you will have to go to find a decent fall in Florida.



Congratulations on the breeding. I'll be looking forward to the picture overload of the foal as well as the month to month updates of the mare. Will you be making a thread in the breeding section to document it?


----------



## AnitaAnne

PS - my one regret is not having one of Beau's pups (I never bred him before he got fixed at age 7).


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roux: thanks for the link. Tasha's labs are all normal, actually the vet said he was surprised by how good all her blood work is, more like a young dog than an old one. I have fed them Bil Jac all their lives, except Beau had Eukanuba his first 4 months, until he started getting brown spots! Wierd...


----------



## evilamc

Whelppppppppp

I'm picking up Fat Tony tomorrow. Worked out a good deal and a month trial with his parents. Labs are taking FOREVER to come back and it was either get him tomorrow...or wait a month. So I'm picking him up, and if labs come back bad, they'll come get him when they get home...if all is good then hes mineeee.

Pics tomorrow!


----------



## Roadyy

Good luck on it being a good connection. I hope to see many posts about him.


----------



## greentree

Evil, he is SO cute, and you are going to love having a gaited horse....

AA, this pony will probably be for sale. And PERFECT for you.


----------



## evilamc

Ha well that trip got cancelled just before I was about to head out! Got a call from the vet, and the bloodwork I got back showed that he was most likely in the very beginning stages of EMS or becoming IR. The normal number is about 40, he was a little high at 65. So I had to call and cancel.


----------



## Oreos Girl

What number was high Evil? Having an IR horse I would definitely caution against getting an overweight pony though. Mine is no fun because he is actually a hard keeper on top of being IR.


----------



## evilamc

Oreos Girl said:


> What number was high Evil? Having an IR horse I would definitely caution against getting an overweight pony though. Mine is no fun because he is actually a hard keeper on top of being IR.


Wow didn't know that was possible! Hard keeper AND IR!? We didn't actually talk about the scale of what is considered really high, I had already told myself if he wasn't in the normal range I would have to pass. He said it wasn't an unmanageable number but I don't want to take the risk.


----------



## Roux

Evil- Given your experience with chronic illness in horses I don't blame you AT ALL for wanting to pass. I think I would do the same.

I didn't trail ride yesterday but I worked on Gus's front feet. He has been getting tender the past few weeks. I think that it is mostly because the pasture has been far to wet and is making his feet soft. He will be moving off pasture in the winter so his feet will have a chance to dry out. But in the meantime its back to boots for us. So I gave him a fresh trim to get those suckers to fit nicely. That's the rub with boots you really have to trim frequently and often. 

One of the things I love about Gus is he is just handy handy. I walk to the pasture bridle him, put a rope halter on Roux then I just pop on Gus bare back and pony Roux to the barn. I just love how there is no fuss with him. Out of the pasture and jump right on he is fine and will do what ever is asked. We had a mini mule calling to us and running around, two trucks, chickens and a headless-horseman decoration all from the pasture to the barn and he was fine with it all. And just to brag about Crazy horse AKA Roux, was calm about it all as well. 










So I left Roux loose in the arena while I was trimming Gus. Roux was socializing and rolling in the sand etc. I took Gus up to the road, since I wanted to see if the boots would stay on. And Roux started screaming bloody murder. I turn to look and he galloping around rearing bucking etc... he was NOT happy that we were leaving him. It was actually hilarious until it appeared he was going to jump over the rail so Gus and I quickly returned.










Now remember this is a horse who is not typically not overly liberal with locomotion. But at that moment he was putting world class reiners to shame he had some 5 ft sliding stops! I have nicknamed him Ol' lead hoofs because sometimes it feels like he won't pick up his feet! Well the ruse is up- Now I KNOW that horse has some giddy-up!


----------



## Atomicodyssey

Dang have I missed out on a lot! So sorry to hear about your boxers, they are wonderful dogs. Yours are beautiful. My BO just recently had to put hers down to cancer, unfortunately seems to be pretty common with them 

It is finally starting to get nicer out here in the swamp and I was excited to go for a ride. However Bandit is still all tore up, right under his belly where the girth lays. Drats! Well he's not getting it that easy (like he has been) and I desperately need to get in shape so I took him for a trail walk/jog. People probably thought I was crazy for not riding the horse but people take their dogs for walks... Why not a horse? We did 2 miles which is about my limit until my boots start to rub but he did wonderful. Trotted out text book and whoaed accordingly when I started losing my breath. I've been dealing with some barn sour and overall annoying behavior from him under saddle so I feel we had a good day and maybe he will learn to trust me more. I let him stop and graze a few times so he will associate our outings positively. I will continue to take him for hikes until his sores are all healed up, and wear my running shoes so we can go farther. 

An unimpressive photo after our return, kind of silly how large his fly mask is haha. Also wondering if it's ever going to stop raining and dry up some! I wanted to take a pic of him jogging next to me but don't think it would turn out well...


----------



## evilamc

Ha hand walking them is fun!!!!! I've done that with Dexter some, even had people walking there dogs stop and talk to me and say how cute it was that I was taking my horse out for a stroll. If you do it again, you can make it more fun by adding in little ground work exercises! Getting him to use his brain while walking along!

<3 that picture of you on Gus ponying Roux! So cute!! You're very lucky how awesome Gus is!


----------



## Atomicodyssey

I've had a couple young horses before that I would take on trail walks all the time! I had fun doing it again with Bandit, he would even rate himself according to how fast I was jogging. I'm hoping doing a lot of stuff from the ground will get him to trust me more under saddle, things he would've given a wooly eye or me a hard time over was nothing at all. Only some birds got a little interest, I even grazed him next to a very noisy pressure cleaner and that was no thang. The road we went on borders an industrial park so there's lots of big machiney and loud stuff always going on. Unfortunately the straight shot to the woods involves going through a very muddy ditch... Not an issue riding but I'm a little less willing to get mud in my shoes.

We will also randomly "whoooa up" which he definitely has an issue with under saddle! He's not perfect on the ground but I'm hoping hell get the idea. He's not dumb (lately he's been letting himself out of the pasture) but stubborn? Maybe a little...!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## frlsgirl

I've been out of the loop as I'm waiting for my new saddle to arrive. The weather hasn't really been that cooperative so outdoor riding is limited right now. 

I did take Ana for a quick spin around the property yesterday. Since she hasn't been out in a while, it was really difficult to keep her focused as she's busy window shopping. Drives me nuts! She will walk sort of straight with her head turned to the side and if I don't watch where she's going, she will walk right into a fence.

Do you horses window shop?


----------



## frlsgirl

Follow-up question: If you are riding outside and you run into another horse (like one sitting in a pasture), do you allow your horse to greet the other horse? 

I've only let her do that with horses on the property since I know they are all vaccinated/in good health.

Problem is, sometimes I just want to ride and she wants to greet every single horse, so it's hard to get her to move forward.


----------



## phantomhorse13

frlsgirl said:


> If you are riding outside and you run into another horse (like one sitting in a pasture), do you allow your horse to greet the other horse?


My rule is the horse can do whatever it wants out on trail, assuming the pace and direction I have requested remains the same. :wink:

Someone wants to greet another horse, they can talk all they want.. but those feet better keep going the same way they were before. I have the same rule regarding eating.. which could be why Dream developed the ability to trot and graze simultaneously. :lol:


No saddle time for me lately. The boys are resting from the last competition and Dream is being treated for Lyme (today was day #6 of IV oxytetracycline). The weather has been all over the place: its been unseasonably warm, but we got SIX INCHES of rain in a 24 hour period wednesday. To say its a tad muddy doesn't even begin to describe it!


----------



## evilamc

phantomhorse13 said:


> My rule is the horse can do whatever it wants out on trail, assuming the pace and direction I have requested remains the same. :wink:
> 
> Someone wants to greet another horse, they can talk all they want.. but those feet better keep going the same way they were before. I have the same rule regarding eating.. which could be why Dream developed the ability to trot and graze simultaneously. :lol:
> 
> 
> No saddle time for me lately. The boys are resting from the last competition and Dream is being treated for Lyme (today was day #6 of IV oxytetracycline). The weather has been all over the place: its been unseasonably warm, but we got SIX INCHES of rain in a 24 hour period wednesday. To say its a tad muddy doesn't even begin to describe it!


Oh man we've been getting so much rain too!!! It's been insane the last few days. Hope Dreams doing well  Are you able to do the iv oxytet injections yourself? They're so expensive if the vet has to come out every day and do it.

My rules while riding is pretty much the same as PH, as long as he keeps moving he can look, if he starts veering off the path then I get his feet moving and mind focused. I don't let him talk to or meet other horses, just a distraction and I can't STAND horses calling out to eachother while trying to ride. He's only allowed to eat when I stop and give him the head down cue to be able to graze. If he tries to when I haven't given him permission he gets a nice kick up into a trot.


----------



## Roux

3.69 miles yesterday! Put Gus's boots on and that did the trick with his tripping at least at the walk and trot. Mom said he was tripping at the lope but I was in front and didn't see it. I am thinking maybe her balance isn't perfect yet and so she is throwing him off but I need to put them in the arena and watch. I'm sure will we be stuck in the arena this winter more than we want anyway. I'm hoping that nothing is really wrong just tender feet etc...
*
Total: 544.64 Miles


*


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

Kim and I did 7 miles yesterday on the "Brock Road" loop with a new riding friend,Janice. it was awesome! Janice rides at a good clip, trotting most of the way.

the trail was narrow, windy, had two bridges, and went up and down steep mountainsides. the fall leaves were gorgeous, and the trees were huge. I'm not used to a woods with ferns and so much moisture. 

Janice and Mo led the way. my mare April found Mo to be intoxicating and couldn't keep away and Mo didn't mind. I felt like I was in a movie like Tron, where everything is flying in at you, only instead of electric lights its tree branches, leaves, rocks, and hillsides. Mo's haunches and back legs were churning and spitting chunks of mud at my face. we were flying up the hillside and through the wet brush. 

Kim and Millie dawdled from behind. The whole ride was awesome until we were almost home and we were stopped to say hi to my neighbors horses. that's when our dog Ray found himself an Elk calf to chase, bawling its head off. ugh ! 

I can't wait to ride again with Janice!


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

Kim & Millie


----------



## greentree

I FINALLY got a longer ride in today! I went to the cave by myself, and when I pulled in the parking lot, there was a guy that I know from the feed store with his friend. They were going to do the same trail I was, so they left, and I caught up about 3 miles out. I had been trotting when I could, but just walked with them, and we did 11.6 miles. 

I can highly recommend the east side of the Sal Hollow trail! It was lovely! The trails are single track, but a bit wide, and the footing was awesome. It winds around and follows the hollow for a few miles. The west side is about twice as long, and way more challenging. There was a tree down across the trail, right where it drops off to river. Too big to go over, and with footing that was bit squishy, we had to go STRAIGHT up, turn around the root, and go sliding down to the trail. 

If I had been by myself, I probably would not have chanced it. But I had two men I did not know riding with me!! Let's GO!! 

We saw about 15 backpacking hikers, in 3 or 4 groups, and a group of trail riders that DH and I talked with on collie Ridge earlier in the year, plus an adorable family on 2 horses and a tiny pony!


----------



## gunslinger

Same here.....longest ride of the season.....rode the Lula Land Trust connector trail on historic Lookout Mountain......18.6 miles...just over 7 hours total time, 5:32 moving time.....average moving speed 3.4 mph...

259 miles total so far this year.....

Color is still developing.....it's no where near peak but still, there's some trees changing making for a beautiful ride. It's a great time to be alive and riding in the mountains.....as nothing seem to make me happier than to be here in Dixie....on my horse and in the woods....on a fall day.....just not much better than that!


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

Greentree and Gunslinger, its so good to hear your stories! 

Greentree, I have missed you and I am glad you are back. I am excited about your expectant mare. I have discovered that our little donkey Dusty may be pregnant. NOTE TO SELF: Always have someone more qualified than you to determine if a male donkey is a gelding or not! Since Ruthless has lost about 80 pounds, his testicles have appeared. WTH!

Gunslinger: I can relate to the joy of being home. I was split from my family for work reasons since June, but we are finally all together and have been for the past glorious 3 weeks. It feels so great to be home. Now, if I can just get my school in order and not need to work 11-15 hours a day, I will be completely happy.

The woods right now are delicious and, with sunny warm days,cool nights, and leaves turning, my favorite part of the year is at its very best! 

Today we are planning to go to the backside of Waldo Lake. Everyone here is telling us it is too late to go, that there will be snow, but with yesterday at 76 degrees, we are hoping it will be fine. If not, we will just turn around and hit another of the 10 million trails around here.

Wish us luck!

PS I think I have figured out how I can do photos now using my google drive. I am still experimenting.

Here's a fun photo. Kim's grandparents were outdoors crazy like us, although they did not have horses. Kim has spent hundreds of hours going through grandma's slides, scanning and organizing them. This is one of my favorites!


----------



## Roux

Foxtail! That deserves to be printed and framed! It is an amazing shot, was Kim able to figure out what year it was taken?


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

Roux said:


> Foxtail! That deserves to be printed and framed! It is an amazing shot, was Kim able to figure out what year it was taken?


1957, and that car is a Nash. Thanks! Grandma was an excellent photographer and we are really enjoying her pictures!


----------



## greentree

What a cool photo! I could not see what year the license plate was ! Maybe it shows on the original. 

Thanks ,Foxtail, that is sweet! 

GS, I wish I could come down there and ride with you, since you know the trails. I will have to ask Doug what our moving speed was, but about the same, because Tootsie walks 3.2-3.6, and we led most of the way, once I caught them.

The drive into the park has gorgeous color, but once you bet on the trail, the beeches are still green, so the color is high above. The dog woods are their dark red color, though.


----------



## gunslinger

greentree said:


> GS, I wish I could come down there and ride with you, since you know the trails. I will have to ask Doug what our moving speed was, but about the same, because Tootsie walks 3.2-3.6, and we led most of the way, once I caught them.
> 
> The drive into the park has gorgeous color, but once you bet on the trail, the beeches are still green, so the color is high above. The dog woods are their dark red color, though.


Well come on! Days are getting shorter......and timing will become more critical....requiring an early start....

I'm going to make a color ride up on top of Chestnut Ridge and Cohutta mountain in the Cohutta Wilderness area in a couple of weeks......its around 3500 feet and you can see for miles from up there.....it'll be another long ride.....

Also going to try and make Rough Creek to the Conasauga River and up Hickory Ridge also in the Cohutta Wilderness area.....That piece of trail from Rough Creek and along the Conasagua Rive is one of the prettiest rides in the Southern Appalachians.....

Still haven't ridden Sylco Creek this year....going to try and get that in.....

That said, GF want's me and DW to rent a cabin in Big South Fork so we'll see if we can get that in too....

Now if the weather will cooperate....

So, I'm a hundred miles off from this time in 2013, but 30 miles up from 2012.......didn't make the smokey's this year....


----------



## any

15.09.2014 - 10km;
19.10.2014 - 10km; total: 773,5km


----------



## phantomhorse13

Roux: Gorgeous pics, as always. Your boys look like so much fun to ride.

GT: amazing how we find our inner mojo when other people are around to impress :lol:

Evil: sorry to hear things didn't work out with Joe.. but that just means the right horse is out there waiting for you to find him/her

FT: looks like a great place to ride. hopefully you will keep getting out.

GS: sounds like another nice ride. one of these days we are getting over there for the tour

Any: welcome back!! I had wondered where you and that gorgeous horse had been.


Bit of a hectic weekend here. I worked yesterday, but I had Friday unexpectedly off. Had a bunch of stuff to do around the place, but had to stop to enjoy mother nature's color show:





















Today we took Dream down to her "winter vacation" location. A very good friend who lives about 2 hours south of me has more pasture than horses now, after having lost 2 of her 3 horses to old age over the past few months. Her remaining horse, ironically named Solo, is also on r&r for the winter, so we figured having Dream down there for company (and to help eat the grass) would be good for all involved. Solo and Dream know each other from training rides, so we hoped the transition would be a non-event.











And, thank goodness, it was! After the above greeting, Solo nipped Dream exactly once on the neck.. which resulted in a loud squeal and a strike and the Look Of Death from Dream. Solo lept back, stunned expression on his face.. and he didn't try anything like that again. Silly boy, but I guess ya can't blame him for trying. :lol:











Dream was just thrilled to see grass that hadn't already been grazed down to nubs! Felt very odd to close up the empty trailer and get back in the truck to head for home without her, but I know this is to her benefit.


----------



## greentree

Honestly, I typed a post, hit submit, and it said my token had expired.....DANg it! Here it is:

WOOT!! I got DH to go ride with me up at the cave today! Got another 5.6 miles in! DH's friend is coming up from Houston, and he is planning a ride for Thursday or Friday, so we may set a new record!!

Since it is HIS friend, he is also weed eating the fence, lol. 

We met the nicest people from NC who are horse camping for the week, and a sweet trail biking couple who go to church with some of our neighbors , and it made a lovely afternoon. We didn't even hit the trail until 4, and the deer were everywhere, so the mares were a bit twitchy, but good. I got Tootsie's walk up to 4 MPH at times! Yes, Toots got 2 workouts this weekend.


----------



## jamesqf

Foxtail Ranch said:


> 1957, and that car is a Nash.


You mean they (ordinary people, not professional photographers) actually had color cameras back then? And somehow the color lasted more than half a century? 

Like other people, we got in a pretty long ride yesterday - about twice our usual distance, so maybe something over 10 miles. And here's the sweaty horse picture to prove it. That's not to say we were riding hard at all. He just always sweats a lot, and can come back soaked when the others are barely damp.


----------



## Roadyy

AA, I some how missed your question about food in the trailer. I did try that with the straight load by setting the trailer up at the stall and putting their feed in the manger of the trailer. Little Man would go in and eat as long as I was no where near the doors, Trusty would put his front feet in and stretch to grab the pan and drag it off into the floor and Doc popped right in. 

I have had good luck working with them over the last couple of trips when I've had time to work on them loading in the slant load trailer without any food or treats, just patience. I got Trusty to go in twice in about 30 minutea on Tuesday before dark. Once dark set in the street light in the neighbor's yard shines right into the back of the trailer and the moving shadows of us attempting to load kept spooking him. Luckily it is in place spook and I was able to get his front feet in the trailer to end on a good note. 

Went back out for Amber's riding lesson Thursday evening and worked with them again on loading. Got Trusty in 4 times all the way and the last one he popped right in without hesitation and went to the front stall. Worked on Little Man next as he has been giving fits loading the last couple of trips and the jack wagon nearly beat me onto the trailer and to the front stall all 3 times. Goes to prove he pulls those stunts of not loading just out of pure spite! lol

I will be hauling the 2 horse straight load out there when its done and start working on loading them in it.


Amazing pics and rides from everyone and I have a jealous. I had hoped to be riding more as the cooler temps keep me off the riding mower, but new chores and responsibilities are popping up. 

I have my first Sheriff Posse meeting tomorrow night to get into joining that group. Albeit, this meeting is mainly for preparing for their annual Rodeo and giving out responsibilities for the Rodeo.


----------



## evilamc

Hey Roadyy, trainer I was going to use taught me a pretty cool way to load Dexter in the trailer. He always liked to pretend for a few minutes he doesn't know how to load, then eventually would get on. I wont sit there and pull on them to get on though, I make it their decision to get on. What I USED to do was lunge him and then stop him at trailer door, if he put head in, he got a break. Eventually that worked into getting all the way in because I'd slowly ask for more because he'd get a break. I did this with both doors open on my slant load.

Well the trainer, was like a horse whisperer and showed me how to make him SELF load with only ONE door open!!!! AND HE GOT HIM IN WITHIN LIKE 45 SECONDS.

Basically he lined him up at the open door, held his head in, then started adding pressure to his hind with either twirling the lead or using a dressage whip. He didn't care WHERE his hind end went, but his head always had to stay in the trailer. After like seriously, 45 seconds, he just hopped in all on his own. I thought it was pretty amazing. A lot easier then lunging him around, trying to bribe or tug and pull him in. Not sure if it will work for your guys, but its a different approach you could try? Its how he teaches every horse he takes in to self load, I was just amazed by it. I started doing it and man did it make a world of difference for getting him in the trailer.


----------



## Roadyy

I had another trick a trainer showed me and took a lariat around the rear end and pull on it lightly while asking them to load. This would keep them from backing up and helped get Trusty in to leave the first event at Marianna. These last few lessons I didn't use anything but patience in letting him decide to load. I think all the forcing is what has caused most of his issues and I wanted to try a different approach. I got him to the trailer door then I walked half way to the front and would take out the slack in the lead rope and that was all the pressure I used. If he turned his head in either direction I gave a light jerk to get him back focused on forward. I never put more pressure than keeping the slack out at the door. Then he finally stepped up into the trailer which released the pressure. The first couple of times he would step back out and find the pressure still there waiting on him so he learned to stay away from the pressure meant getting in the trailer. It was time consuming, but since I'm not a trained trainer and not the most efficient at catching all the right cues from the horse this was a successful option. 

I am going to continue working on him til I can walk out into the pasture and catch him by the cribbing collar and lead him in. Then hopefully I can get him to the point of loading just by leading him to the trailer. That is my end goal for all three. Hopefully I have the slant load trailer long enough to get there in that one to give me a good foundation for starting on the straight load trailer.


----------



## evilamc

Oh yeah, I've used the butt rope before, my old trainer taught me that. Its how we originally taught Dexter to load, never REALLY worked though. He'd always resist until we got a rope out, but he only had to see it then he'd go in at least. 

Patience is good though, I like them to decide to come on and not forcing them on. Using the butt rope and forcing Dex on really didn't teach him to get on, he was just scared of the dang butt rope! Do you always open all the windows/doors to try and make it more inviting looking? And with the straight load, can the divider swing to one side to make it have a little bigger opening?


----------



## Roadyy

The slant load doesn't have windows. It is an older steel with the single swinging door with a slide door built in.

The straight load does have the escape doors on both stalls and the doors on the mangers. I have tried it both ways and neither open nor closed makes a difference. The divider is the type with drop in pins welded to it so no swinging it to either side.

Doc will load in it pretty good, but the other two refuse to give more than their front feet. Then again Little Man could have been playing up on loading in it just as he did with the slant load. lol We will see when I get it out there.


----------



## frlsgirl

Roadyy - so you can get one of your horses in the trailer but not the others? Does it matter in what order you try to load them? Ana was suspicious of my friends new trailer, but we had to load her first due to space. So we took my friends horse and her stand by the trailer while we loaded Ana. Somehow, just seeing her horsey friend standing by the trailer made it not so scary. 

They had a big H/J show at my barn this weekend which was the perfect opportunity for me to expose Ana to the crazyness of shows. I rode her all over the grounds and took some pics. She's so funny; she will actually stand there and watch each person ride; as horses canter by, she moves her head back and forth like she's watching a tennis match - adorable!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Roadyy said:


> but the other two refuse to give more than their front feet.


How do they do going through smaller openings, like stall doors?

I found Gamer to be very claustrophobic.. she would even rush through the doorway to the stall. So I started my loading training there, by teaching her to "self-load" into the stall. 

I did it the same way I would "send" her forward otherwise, by pushing one hand with the lead rope forward and driving with my other hand (personally I use a dressage whip because I am not coordinated enough to swing the end of the lead rope appropriately all the time). Eventually the tap-tap-tap of the whip on her hindquarters would get a step, at which point she was praised and given a moment to rest. Once she would go in and out of the doorway easily (and this took a couple weeks, but I was in no hurry), i put some hay bales inside the door to make a short chute. We practiced "loading" into that, one calm step at a time.. and backing out one calm step at a time.


----------



## Roadyy

It doesn't matter on the straight load who I try to load first. Neither will load even if I already have Doc in the other side who loads ok in it. The slant load was still a pain, but eventually able to load them due to the amount of room at the entrance to work with. I think it is more the narrow area in the straight load that causes part of the resistance.

Dawn, I hadn't had any problems with them going into their stalls as they readily go in and out at feeding time or anytime I am at the barn. I have not tried leading them into the stalls as I would a straight load and may be just the ticket to getting over that hump. Great idea and I will definitely give it a try to see how they react to that. There is even a step over board at the stall entrance to help simulate stepping up into the trailer. I can run some rope or pipe across the center of the stall to cut it in half to better simulate a trailer stall and work on that. Thank you for that idea!!!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Checking in again, glad to see everyone's fall pictures! 

Selena & I are attempting to get going again, did a 6 mile ride last week and she was 100% game. So far so good with keeping the lyme symptoms at bay. 

Vee turned 1 year old on the 12th, can't believe it. Been taking her out for short walks on the trail and practicing tying, standing, grazing on trail, etc. She has the biggest walk I've ever seen and neither Selena or I can keep up.

This weekend my bf and I made a trip home to VT to see my friends and family. Got out for a trail ride with my Mom. I ended up getting thrown from her 14 hand Morab mare who is pretty green (freak fall from a duck out spook, of course riding bareback and downhill lol). Landed in the gravel driveway and let me just tell you I am some sore today. If it hurts this much only being 22 I pray to god I never fall off when Im old!!! But I hopped back on after laughing my *** off and we had a blast the rest of the ride. 

Next month the mares and I make our final move to Northern Maryland, where hopefully we can finally make ourselves at home and RELAX. I cant wait to be closer to the endurance community..and phantomhorse! Ã°ÂŸÂ˜Â‰

Some pictures of Vee as a yearling, Selena & I takings selfies, and some Vermont fall foliage!


----------



## AnitaAnne

I am so jelous of all the trail riding everyone is doing...I keep forgetting to go buy my yearly pass for Cheaha Mtn, and I am too cheap to pay the $3.00/day when a pass is $30 for the whole year! 

Anyway, just been pasture tiding, so no miles:-(

EL6: Vee is looking fabulous! Can't wait to see her under saddle. 

Sorry you got tossed from the Morab mare, but glad you're not hurt too bad. Ah yes, falls after 50...yeah they hurt more, and it takes longer to drag the old body up off the ground to mount again, but it can be done! It is not very graceful though...

PH13: How sad to leave Dream behind! Sometimes our head makes decisions that hurt our heart. They look very happy together though. 

Roadyy: It sounds like your trailer loading is going well. Kepp up the good work, and drive easy once they are in LOL. 

I like to give mine a little food once they are in there, and have them just stand in there a while once they load up. Just be like a habit, sort of like in the stall. Load up, get a snack, stand around for a bit, unload and go do something else. 

The Sheriff's Posse is a great idea! A few friends of mine did that for a while, and got alot of good training. Unfortunately, it was discontinued by the Sheriff after only 3-4 yrs. 

FR: It sounds like you are have some great rides! Looking forward to seeing some more pictures of the beautiful NW.

Roux: Gus is such a sweetie! He is just so cute, and Roux so funny getting jelous and showing his butt! Hahahahaha

GT: Post some pictures of the trails! I haven't been in that area since I was a kid camping with the family, but I remember loving it. I was sure when I grew up I would move to Kentucky and have lots of horses. 

GS: Ditto on the pictures! how is your DW?


----------



## AnitaAnne

PS - Tasha update - She is doing really well right now, no seizures!!! She seems to be adjusted to her medication and has regained the control over her bladder, if she is not left in too long. She whines loudly at me when she has to go out, silly girl. 

Last Thursday, after my 2 hour pre-work nap, I found a young cat in my back yard trotting in 10' diameter circles to the right. She didn't speed up or slow down for anything. At first I thought she must just be used to dogs, and wasn't bothered by Tasha & Beau sniffing her, but soon realized there was something very wrong. 

I won't tell the whole long sad story, but I did take her to my vet, and she was euthanized. :-( I am paying to have an autopsy done, just in case it was poisoning. 

I was planning to take Tasha to Auburn University for further testing after the cat showed up, because it would be great if she didn't need to be on anti-seizure meds the rest of her life, however, they said $1800 +/- for diagnostics, and 7-9K for surgery. :shock: 

Much as I love her, that is just out of the question. She is doing fine right now, so we will just live life one day at a time.


----------



## evilamc

Yay glad Tasha is doing better! That's an insane amount of money for the testing and surgery  I don't blame you if you don't do it.

EL6 you calling us old?! Haha sorry about your fall  Feel better soooooooonnnn!

PH did you take Dawn there because of the trouble shes been having with lyme too? Looks like an awesome place to get to just relax and enjoy life for her 

I picked up a new horse today  Everyone meet Datsun! (Very open to name suggestions...)









Was pitch black by the time I finally made it back to barn, so more pics tomorrow


----------



## QOS

I will have to go back and catch up on my reading. We got back from Ebenezer yesterday. We left Monday in the late afternoon - had to wait for a major storm to pass. Once it passed we had great weather from Tuesday through Sunday. 

I rode a total of 52 miles on The Biscuit.  I totally enjoyed our new camper and there was only one other couple in the park until Thursday when one of our riding buddies arrived. Then the park filled up with Paso Fino folks and a few stock horse people...mostly my friends. 

We made it through the "Black Hole" a place that is pretty deep most of the time that you have to carefully go on just one side. Last year they sunk a bucket truck in there when it was high. :shock::shock: Biscuit was up to his belly but did great. 

Sarge was coughing part of the time and Saturday popped out with a few welts that then started weeping. That poor fellow has had heck with allergies this year.

Friday started with my buddy having to go to the ER with kidney stones. Barry drove him - his dog Bella howled like she knew her owner was ill. She was the talk of the camp. I went out with a group of people I have rode with before and some Paso people. Got about 2 miles out and one of the little Paso's got away from her owner and was running all over the woods - finally caught her...another girl/horse was stung with a hornet. Paso horse decided not to go over water...any water...so they turned back. We kept on and on one of my stock horse riders horse went lame from stone bruise and we made it across the park to Double Heart and the lady there, Tammy, hauled her back. 

The next day my cousin's hubby's horse was bit by a snake and his leg is a swollen mess.

;-) Just a regular day camping! The first day we were there I had bought electrical tape to make a little corral for my boys. Biscuit respected it - Sarge not so much. Barry was adjusting it and dropped one edge...Sarge took off and Biscuit with him. Barry said they ran all over the campground but then ran into one of the pens we have used the most. :lol: I told Barry Sarge is a combination of a mischievous little boy and a cranky old man. He truly felt that the grass was always greener on the other side of the tape. 

I didn't have my camera so I had to rely on pictures from everyone else. The weather and the forest were gorgeous - couldn't have been more perfect.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Wow Denise! What an adventure, that place sounds a bit wild right now...snakes, loose horses and a Black hole...but no mention of spiders. :lol:

Nice to see the Biscuit is relaxed enough to urinate on camera hahaha

Evil: Datsun looks nice; can't wait to hear all about him. I kind of like his name, I had a Datsun 360z when I was 19, that was a fast & fun car :wink:


----------



## greentree

Evilamw, he looks like a Drake! Glad you had a good trip to get him. 

QOS, we missed you! Sounds like quite an eventful trip. That picture of ****cuit is hilarious!


----------



## jamesqf

I like Datsun too. Besides, if you start calling him something different, he'll just have an excuse to ignore you


----------



## phantomhorse13

Denise, what an adventure!! I am glad Biscuit behaved himself despite the chaos. Looks like it was a blast, overall.

Evil, I sent Dream down to winter with a friend, as it seemed to be a win-win situation for all. The friend has recently lost 2 of her 3 horses to old age, leaving her 8yo gelding (ironically called Solo) alone. Solo is also on r&r for the winter after a knee injury. Friend has tons of grass and Dream and Solo know one another.. so seemed like the best thing for her. Still is weird for me to only see 3 horses in the pasture. :?

Can't wait for more pictures and stories about the new boy. Personally, I think Datsun is cute, but I am also old enough to remember the car! :lol: I like Nancy's suggestion of Drake.


----------



## frlsgirl

evilamc said:


> I picked up a new horse today  Everyone meet Datsun! (Very open to name suggestions...)
> 
> 
> Was pitch black by the time I finally made it back to barn, so more pics tomorrow


Yay, so glad you finally found one. Can't wait to hear and see more about him...or is it a her?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Just took a mental trip down memory lane in my Datsun 260z (made an error on the 360 above) Did I mention how fast that car was? I used to take friends out with the windows up, then ask how fast they thought we were going...many would guess in the 70 range...that was when the speed limit was 55...if I left the windows down I couldn't hear anyone speaking. 

The look on their faces when I said, nope, we passed 100mph 5 minutes ago! Priceless. After a while, no-one would get in the car with me, except my BF, he wouldn't let me drive him though :lol:

I guess I've always liked speed...good thing I didn't have that car long, blew the head after 9 months and my Daddy said the car had to go. :wink:


----------



## gunslinger

QOS said:


> The next day my cousin's hubby's horse was bit by a snake and his leg is a swollen mess.


I'd like to know more about this......what kind of snake? How's the horse doing?

If you remember I had a rattlesnake come out from under Miss Lacy's nose on Memorial day weekend......didn't bite, but could have......


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Anita - thank you. I can't wait to see her under saddle as well, although its a lonnnnggg time until then and I'm content with just watching her be little. 

Evilamc- I already feel old. I can just remember having some terrible falls in my teens and it seemed as if I just sprung back up ready for more! My glory days seem to be slim and my pride is definitely shot. Haha! BTW...love the new boy and I'm gonna have to agree that I like his current name!

I forgot to add this picture to the last post. When I got back home from Vermont I went to see/feed the girls around 5am...this was their expressions. Vee obviously wanted to tell me about all the naughty things she did while I was away. lol.


----------



## Zexious

^xD That face!


----------



## evilamc

I dunno, I'm just not a nissan girl. I've always been a pontiac girl, well cars and ford trucks!

So far I'm thinking Apollo, Fiero, Sol, Jax and I think there was one other......but if I can't remember it, it must not be very good.

Picccccc spammm

poor guy was a bit sweaty when I got there  Tried to give him a good grooming









adorable face









His head fits in pictures much better than Dexters...its just getting him to hold still for it!









Having to hold his head back.....he really likes sticking his nose in the camera when he notices me holding it


















Putting his head in the way when I was trying to take pics of the saddle on him to confirm fit with fitter lol









Got off work super early today so just went over and played with him. Started teaching him some ground work exercises and about clicker training. He's smart! He's figuring it out pretty fast. Of course NEITHER of my bridles fit, I was for sure the one greentree had made for me would.........but it was about 3 inches off LOL! I never realized how big Dexter's head was until I tried fitting his things on another horse. His girth is too big too, lol oh well.

QOS That trip looks AWESOME, I don't get why someone took a picture of him peeing  I guess he just pees so majestically they wanted to capture it?LOL

Anita your Datsun sounds like it was fun! I have a supercharged sunfire haha, may sound lame but its actually really fun. Just gets TERRIBLE gas mileage now!!!!! When I was in highschool I'd sometimes drive my dads Firehawk to school though, I felt so cool having the fastest car there 

So I do have one problem/concern though with Datsun. BO horse has gotten REALLY aggressive to new horses now. When I brought Dexter to her place, Gunner got in his face...and Dexter turned his butt to him and didn't put up with his crap...since then they've been best buds. She had a renter move in to her house and they brought their horse too...Gunner was SO aggressive with him!!!! They ended up moving their horse because of it. Well today I decided to test the waters a little since I was hanging out for awhile...and they've been great over the fence...Well Dexter loves him and always likes getting new friends...Well gunner went after him hard core, grabbed him by the neck and bit up his back and chased him into a stall and cornered him  It was bad. Luckily there was no actual blood shed, but hes got some nice bites now. Poor Datsun is terrified of Gunner now, he just tries to run away, tries to throw in a kick here and there but really just wants to get away. So I'm keeping them separated, but open to ideas of how to get Gunner to not be so aggressive and protective over Dexter!!! Dexter tries to come say hi and he gets in front of him to block him  Blah! They need to get along I like where I board!!!!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Evil: Datsun is adorable! 

Not sure about the Genner problem; my Baby was the same way, but he hated ALL geldings. It wasn't until he got crippled up too bad to chase them frequently that I was able to buy any geldings. 

Only thing to try is to close Gunner up in a stall during the day, leaving Dexter and Datsun out together, then putting Datsun in the same stall Gunner was in, and turning out Gunner with Dexter. 

The key is to have them "share" the same stall. I don't know how it works, but somehow the horses work out all the issues without ever meeting up. 

If Gunner is still aggressive after that, you are going to have to split the pasture. 

Good luck

Roadyy: good idea to move Trusty.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Ugh, pony fights are no fun. Give it time, its all part of their pecking order and they will sort out their difference. Just no fun to watch.

When I first moved the girls to where we are now the two old mares beat the crap out of them so bad. Chased them through the fence multiple times and were trying to kill poor Vee. I had to keep them separated for about a month and thought they would never get along...4 mares...eeek! Now they are inseparable, go figure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## evilamc

Ohh I like that stalling idea. I can definitely give that a try. Yeah the pony fights really are so hard to watch  I guess I'm not used to seeing it as much because other horses always learned after the first time to just leave Dexter alone...lol....He would NEVER start a fight but he sure could end it. Poor Datsun just runs away like saveeeeee meeeee. Gunner bites at him RIGHT where saddle goes too. That really ****es me off because I don't want him to have a sore back!!!!!!!! Luckily it should take a few days to get a bridle in so he should heal up by the time I have a bridle that fits him haha. Gunner doesn't kick either, he just bites, and grabs at him  Tried that once with Dexter and he turned his butt to him so fasttt! BO was scared GUNNER was going to get hurt hahaha. She's always been a little nervous about having them out together after seeing what Dexter could do but Gunner hasn't tried again. He's still the leader, but kinda just lets Dexter do his own thing.


----------



## Roadyy

After going to the Sheriff's Posse meeting last night I may just wait it out a bit longer. The posse had 20 acres donated to them and they are going to start building a block 36x60 barn for the first one the week after the rodeo. This will be for the posse members to keep their horses at for very cheap and to hold events there for fund raisers. The prison/jail inmates will be labor for feeding and property maintenance. The horse panels will be brought there to build the arena on the property the week after the rodeo as well and we will instantly have access to that while the barn is being built. I will get location info on that and decide about where the horses go from there.


----------



## liltuktuk

Haven't gotten much riding in lately. I think I've gotten about 8 miles in the past week. Crappy weather and lack of daylight have really hampered my riding. I'm up to 341 miles for the year.

Last night I tried Maverick's new "grown up" blanket on him and the hood I got to go with it. Hopefully he won't be able to get this one off. I walked the pasture at least once a week last winter searching for his yearling blanket. While the adjustable velcro on the front was nice in allowing the blanket to "grow" with him, it was not nice that he figured out he could reach down and undo the velcro and then shimmy out of the blanket. This new blanket is all clips.

I've also discovered he's a lot smarter than I give him credit for. I was watching everyone eat after I fed the other day and he finished his bucket and walked over to one of the mares (acting all cute and innocent of course), grabbed her bucket, and carried it a few feet of way and started eating out of it. Mare was like "WTF?" initially, then saw her bucket on the ground and went over and pushed him out of the way. So he waited a bit...and did it again. He only does it to the one mare who's low on the totem pole. One of these days she's going to wise up and let him have it though.

Here he is looking snazzy in his grown up duds. And my pup Sampson showing off his orange vest that he tolerates me putting it on but I'm sure if I left him alone with it I would find it in shreds...


----------



## Oreos Girl

Evil, Oreo hates new geldings at his place (my home). When I brought Fiddler home, I did basically what they suggested which was put one in the paddock and the other in the pasture so that they could meet over the fence. Every 12 hours I would switch them out. I did this for I think 2 weeks. Then I put them in my big pasture so there was room to run. I thought all was going to go well as Oreo reached out to bite Fiddler and Fiddler kicked at him. I went inside. Came back out a couple of hours later and both were covered in sweat. So I move Oreo out for the night. I did this for a week, together during the day time and separate at night. It just eventually worked itself out. Now almost a year later Fiddler is top dog.


----------



## QOS

Evilamc what a cute little face he has!!!

AnitaAnn - LOL I can just see you zipping around in a Z!!! I used to do the advertising for a local Datsun dealer before it became Nissan. ;-) I used to date the general manager back in the day. 

As for the picture of Biscuit - we were just rolling because of the proverbial "****ing on a flat rock". Biscuit was a doll the ENTIRE trip. He never once acted like a fricktard. 

As for the snake bite...they didn't see the snake. Most likely was a coral snake. I learned this past week they are the least venomous of all the snakes. He felt Reagan starting to walk funny and he got off and Reagan immediately picked up his leg and was twitching/shaking and didn't want to bear weight on it. Randy walked him back 2 miles and through creeks to get him back to the camp. They said it immediately swelled up. They called the vet, gave him Banamine and Ace? Not real sure on exactly what meds other than the Banamine. They hydro'd his leg and the vet said to wrap it. They went over his leg looking for anything and couldn't find a wound/bite. The next morning his leg was pretty swollen above the wrap. I told my cousin to take off the wrap and re wrap if necessary. It wasn't swollen where it was wrapped so we think it stocked up above the wrap. She took him to the vet when they got home (vet lives down the street from them which is pretty dang nice...clinic is on that property) and Doc thought it was a snake bite owing to immediate swelling/trembling/non weight bearing behaviors. He is doing ok. He is one of those huge ranch sized quarter horses. Reagan is a big ol' buckskin boy!

I scrubbed Sarge's legs to get off the scabby areas from the bites I think are chiggars. His legs were covered in them. He was having a hissy fit because I took Biscuit back to the paddock. 

LOL Gotta tell y'all this because it was just too funny. I had the farrier out doing their feet yesterday. Biscuit was uncharacteristically giving Mike a freaking fit. Pulling back, setting back, flipping all over the place. Mike hung in there with him and got his feet done and said 'that is not like him'. He started on Sarge and Biscuit lifted his tail to poop. We said "oh...he needed to poop"....and Biscuit poop and then exploded with a cannon shot of the last poop that flew out about 3 feet. Poor guy must have had a poop that REALLY needed out. 

Always a circus with horses!!


----------



## liltuktuk

^^^Well at least yours wait to poop until the farrier (or yourself) isn't underneath them. Mine are just like "oh, was your head back there? My bad." 

I don't know how many times I've had to jump out of the way because Amira decided she really needed to poop while I was working on her back feet.


----------



## Celeste

I used to have an old mutt named Luke that would follow me on horseback all over the place. He stayed right behind the horse. If the horse stopped, he would stop and sit. I don't know how many times he would look confused and shake the manure off of his head. He never changed is habits though.


----------



## gunslinger

Celeste said:


> I used to have an old mutt named Luke that would follow me on horseback all over the place. He stayed right behind the horse. If the horse stopped, he would stop and sit. I don't know how many times he would look confused and shake the manure off of his head. He never changed is habits though.


I've had dogs that would roll in the most foul stuff......I'm pretty sure some dogs live for it.....maybe Luke was one of them?


----------



## greentree

Got another good ride in today. Almost 13 miles! I left at almost noon, rode 4 miles, saw some friends of Heathers, and sat and talked to them for 45 minutes. Rode on, cantered some, took a trail I had never been on, and had about decided I was going to wind up in Arkansas (since I was headed Southwest), when I heard voices. Civilization! I could not have been lost, because I was in Mammoth Cave National Park, lol, but I did not want to wind up a LONG way from my truck. 

The voices turned out to be my new friends from NC! Their horses are just gorgeous! 
We talked the whole way back, went to their campsite and stood around a while, and got in the truck at 4. 

It was such a perfect day. 63 degrees. I think I have now ridden on all the trails at the cave. Time to find a new park, haha. Guess I better get directions from gunslinger!

Pennyrile or Green Lake are next here in KY.


----------



## Roux

Still not getting in many miles... but I spending my evenings house hunting may have paid off. I found a place I just love and the hubby is going to go see it Saturday so with any luck we will be moving. The house is only 10 min to work and 15 min to the barn so it should work out pretty nicely. 

My morning class was canceled for tomorrow so I am hoping to get in a much need long ride!! A friend was supposed to go with me but she isn't going to be able to make it. Can't wait for the morning lol

Pics from this week:


















PS- Evil welcome to the paint horse club!!


----------



## Roux

Everything went as planned and I was able to ride for a few hours before I had class. It was the most beautiful weather you could imagine! Everything is turning yellow! 

*8.89miles + 544.64miles = 553.53 Total *


----------



## evilamc

Yay for ride before class! I LOVE Roux forelock lol! Its so poofy.

Ohhhh Greentree that sounds so fun running into friends while out!

Been just hanging out and doing some ground work with Jax. Hes such a sweet boy. I have him and Dexter out together, they're becoming friends so hoping Dexter will help protect him from Gunner some. Going to try putting all 3 out together this weekend. Hopefully new tack will be here tomorrow or sat and as long as his back isn't sore anymore from Gunner biting him we can finally get a ride in!

Snuck in and got this cute pic









Hehe got a little closer, they just look so cute together.









Hand grazed Gunner with them. Anytime he tried to be nasty he got corrected. He finally gave in and quietly grazed with them. Jax always stayed on the other side of Dexter though lol! Dexter slowly moved closer to Gunner though and Jax followed


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roux: Fabulous pictures! Roux is so cute with that mane sticking up between his ears, we can always tell which horse you are on. :wink: Congrats on finding your dream house, is this your first one? 

Evil: So, Datsun is now Jax? The boys do look cute together, hopefully Gunner will accept Jax, the training you are doing with him is a good plan. 

Another day of no riding for me, darnit. Too many long waits in medical offices. DD has to get some molers pulled, and the place is 45 miles away, so that took quite a while. I hate waiting in offices. There must be a better way...


----------



## evilamc

Yup! Datsun is now Jax! Named after a video game character from League of Legends...and Jax briggs from Mortal Kombat  My Shih Tzu is named Raynor from another game character so it seemed fitting to name him after a game...I guess it will be my theme from now on to name my animals after games! I'd love to change my brussels griffon's name to Kerrigan...but she already knows her name too well to change it.

Bleh I hate waiting in Dr's office too! Hope she has a speedy recovery from having the molers pulled.


----------



## frlsgirl

Awww, your new horse is so cute evilamc! I love his coloring, too. Ana decided she hates all paints; we don't have that many on the property, but whenever we run into one, she stares and snorts at them...I wonder if she's confusing them with cows?

AnitaAnne - I'm hoping that one day they will offer drive-through medical services.

Greentree - so envious of all the riding you are getting to do, between work, a non-horsey husband and weather, it seems like I'm never at the barn anymore.

My new saddle is here so I'm hoping to hit the trail again soon...but first we need to wait for the ground to dry out again as everything is a muddy, mushy mess right now...and I'm waiting for my non-horsey husband to get called to work; the plane he was flying broke down, luckily, nobody was hurt, but it means that he's at home right now and very bored. A bored, non-horsey husband is not a good combination


----------



## evilamc

> A bored, non-horsey husband is not a good combination


Hahaha I totally agree with that!!! I get home all tired and hes like HI HI HI!! I'M BORED ATTENTION PLEASE?

Thats so funny that she hates paints! I wonder if she got beat up by a few or something lol! Or maybe its just because they look funny. Hope you get to ride some in your new saddle! Looks awesome! 

Waitttinnngggg for all my new tack to get hereeeeee. I may just go through my BO stuff and see if she has a bridle and girth that will fit lol! She gave me permission to borrow anything I find.


----------



## Celeste

Donna and I rode today. I rode Abby and she did great. The weather was perfect. We rode 5.4 miles. 

Total *188.31*


----------



## Roux

I know Roux has some crazy hair. The remarkable thing is that even if I go a month without combing out his tail it never gets a knot or a tangle. I wish my hair was like that!

Anita- I was living with my husband when he bought the home we are in now and I helped him pick it out but he bought it. So this will be our first as a married couple. Its not quite my dream house doesn't have a barn or pasture lol but I am sure we will be more than happy! 

Added in 4.56 miles tonight with my mom. Lovely ride, beautiful weather, and well behaved horses!

+ 4.56 = *558.09 Total *


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

Sunday afternoon we had a great ride up Larison Creek Trail, about 6 miles. It was leafy and green and covered with moss. Kim and I are just drinking in the scenery here because we are used to Southern Oregon, which has much less rainfall. After our lovely ride in the moss-covered trees of Larison Creek, we had dinner at a nice little bistro in town, then home to bed.

Yesterday, I had the day off and we planned a trip up to the Waldo Lake area. We went with our friend Janice and her horse Mo. We hemmed and hawed a bit over the ride because it was a wet rainy day. 

It was an hour haul up the mountain. We parked at the head of Betty Lake Trail, and went off toward Bobby Lake. It was a different kind of forest, with big old trees and very little undergrowth. The dirt was light and powdery, and even with all the rain falling down, the horses would throw up puffs of dust as they trotted.

We rode only 2.5 miles to Bobby Lake in the rain, so once we got there, we followed another trail, looking for a loop that Janice thought was there. We went up and around a ridge, with the trees changing to smaller and scrubbier. I began to worry we were going the wrong way, but it was beautiful and I knew we were heading N-NW so we should hit the road.

After about 6 miles of trotting in the soaking rain, my little dog Luna asked to get up on the horse with me. She whines and puts her paws on my boot, and I stoop to pick her up off a rock or stump. 

We finally came out on Twins Trail head, a mile up the road from Betty Lake Trail. We rode down to the trailer on the road and loaded up, a steaming heap of wet gear. 

8 miles of soaking wet fun!


----------



## QOS

Foxtail...sounds like nice ride. What kind of dog is Luna? We are wanting to get a little Blue Heeler. I want a female, small, no tail...blue one...not a red heeler!!! I loved the little heeler on Last of the Dog Soldiers. I watch that movie just to see the dog!!! (well, Tom Berenger if I am being honest)

My Steele Custom saddle tree FINALLY arrived yesterday evening. Cousin Kellie and I hit the trails in it today. Gorgeous gorgeous day to ride. I tacked Biscuit up with the tree and it seems to fit him but it was too wide in the twist for me. After our ride we think it may be a little snug at the withers. I will be sending it back Monday or Tuesday for Eric and Fred to make adjustments. One good thing though - my knee wasn't hurting at all. Will have to shorten the stirrups -it was hard to dismount. My right leg is still cranky.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

QOS, I am glad you are getting closer to the saddle you need. It really stinks not to have a good saddle. I can't believe how lucky we were when we moved into this house and the owners gave us their dad's saddles. They are both great saddles and fit us and our horses perfectly. 

I even discovered angled stirrups. One of the saddles had them and Kim and I both love them, as our knees do not hurt when we ride with them. We are buying another pair as we speak.









As for the kind of dog I have, well, she is not a breed that you would consider good for riding! She is chihuahua, jack russell and beagle mix mutt. 









But my little Luna dog (she is probably 15 pounds) is an exceptional dog. She started running with me when she was just a pup, and still enjoys it even though she is getting older and now its running after horses instead of me. She usually doesn't whimp out but she ran 7 miles the day before with Kim and then another 9 with us both on Friday, in the rain, so she was tired. What I like is how she will ask to ride, find a high spot for me to sidle up next to her, allow me to pick her up, then sit in the saddle pretty independently, and ride home with me. 

Today was a really wet day, so we stayed in. Yuck!


----------



## QOS

Kellie and I went for another ride today. We did about 9.3 miles according to my new Garmin...my old Garmin said it was a less. :shock:

I shortened the stirrups and I was able to post better even though we really were just walking. Kellie's horse Elan had a serious infection earlier this year and now has just been diagnosed with thyroid and mineral deficiencies. He hasn't had energy and was overweight. So we are working on building him up and he is much more forward after meds/diet change.

I dismounted when we got back and then remembered we needed to take more pictures. I tightened the girth and went to remount. Kellie was about 6' away from me. Dang...it slipped AND Biscuit walked off to Kellie. I cried out for her help...ugh...I hate being gimpy/crippled where it is hard to help myself. :evil: When I managed to get my foot out of the stirrup to slid off I had strained all of my upper chest/back muscles keeping myself from falling. Ugh. Made me light headed and felt like poop all day. I mounted back up and took the pictures though. 

Foxtail, I have a pair of crooked stirrups. Had them for years. Used them on my Billy Cook saddle...those puppies WORK. I had told Kellie I may send them to Steele to cover for me and use those on the new saddle but I must admit...my knee didn't hurt riding in this new saddle!! Twist is too wide - still too tight on Biscuit or I think it is. Going to speak to Steele about it tomorrow. 

Your little dog is precious.  can't wait to get another dog. I miss having one.


----------



## QOS

Kellie and I went for another ride today. We did about 9.3 miles according to my new Garmin...my old Garmin said it was a less. :shock:

I shortened the stirrups and I was able to post better even though we really were just walking. Kellie's horse Elan had a serious infection earlier this year and now has just been diagnosed with thyroid and mineral deficiencies. He hasn't had energy and was overweight. So we are working on building him up and he is much more forward after meds/diet change.

I dismounted when we got back and then remembered we needed to take more pictures. I tightened the girth and went to remount. Kellie was about 6' away from me. Dang...it slipped AND Biscuit walked off to Kellie. I cried out for her help...ugh...I hate being gimpy/crippled where it is hard to help myself. :evil: When I managed to get my foot out of the stirrup to slid off I had strained all of my upper chest/back muscles keeping myself from falling. Ugh. Made me light headed and felt like poop all day. I mounted back up and took the pictures though. 

Foxtail, I have a pair of crooked stirrups. Had them for years. Used them on my Billy Cook saddle...those puppies WORK. I had told Kellie I may send them to Steele to cover for me and use those on the new saddle but I must admit...my knee didn't hurt riding in this new saddle!! Twist is too wide - still too tight on Biscuit or I think it is. Going to speak to Steele about it tomorrow. 

Your little dog is precious.  can't wait to get another dog. I miss having one.


----------



## liltuktuk

Friday I rode 4 miles and Saturday I got 7 in. Amira was great. She's been super relaxed and responsive lately, I love it. We didn't go anywhere exciting, just around on the roads.

Yesterday I worked with Maverick. He's also becoming really responsive. I lunged him with a surcingle and a pad on and he did great. 

Then I took his old yearling blanket from last year that no longer fits his big butt and was having him walk over it. He didn't care. So then i attached a lead rope to the blanket and dragged it behind him while we walked. And he still didn't care! Looked back at it once and was like whatever. So I decided to up the ante and tied the lead rope to his surcingle so he dragged the blanket by himself. Not a blink of an eye or swish of a tail. Dragged it around like a champ, even at a trot. I love this horse. Now to find a harness and a cart...


----------



## phantomhorse13

After what seems like forever, I got to spend time in two saddles this weekend! DH and I went south to a ride in Fort Valley, VA. Mother nature was in fine form, with not only spectacular fall colors, but totally dry and daytime temps in the low 70s! 

The whole story, including more pictures, can be found here. :thumbsup:

DH and I both rode horses for other people on Friday. I rode the lovely Slick in his second ride, as a babysitter for their greenie's first ride! 




















































On Saturday, DH and I took George and Sultan out.











































What a fantastic weekend! Very glad to hear others are getting out as well. Gotta take advantage before winter arrives..


2014 mileage
...
10/24/15 slick 29.06 miles 5.3 mph 1221.12 total miles
10/25/14 sultan 49.42 miles 6.6 mph *1270.54 total miles*


----------



## tman33

Well we wound up with 25 rides this year and about 250-275 miles. We did not get to take our over night ride as we had planned due to a weeks worth of rain, almost 8 inches! We might get to sneak in one or two more rides but I doubt it due to hunting season and being gone on a trip. It seems like when the weather gets perfect life goes into overdrive! The weather was great last week and I was off but had way to much to do.


----------



## Oreos Girl

I am so jealous of everyone getting saddle time at this beautiful part of the year. 2 weekends ago I had to work all weekend because of deadlines and this last weekend I drove to Maryland to go to my cousin's wedding. It was a nice vacation but I am hurting today as we didn't get back until late last night. I am supposed to trail ride with Fiddler's owner tomorrow afternoon and then Sat I am taking a friend to Mingo Trail for the first time. She wants to ride until she is sore. I am not sure I can survive for that long but I will try. It is supposed to be beautiful weather.

PH13, you and I were visiting the same area this weekend. I just didn't get to do anything horse related. Evil, I thought about how close I was to you this weekend but wedding plans were always in the middle of the day.

On a good note, my husband I got out and took lots of pictures and I played tourist in an area that I visited all my life but never played tourist in.


----------



## Roadyy

tman, I feel your pain on the busy keeping me out of the saddle. I tried twice this weekend to make saddle time and got shut down both times.

Had to drop the fuel tank on my truck yesterday after church then had to get it dropped again because I bought non-ethanol gas instead of diesel. The station I got it from has a separate island for big rig diesel and non-ethanol gas, but all the pumps are green handled like diesel and I didn't catch it til I went to prime the injector pump. Should have it back up and going early this evening.

Safe riding to all who can find the time to get in the saddle.


----------



## evilamc

Glad you guys are getting rides in! My poor little guy has been getting so beat up  His back's sore from it so I'm not putting a saddle on him. I have him separated again though. I don't know WHAT is up my BO's geldings butt....but hes just madly in love with Dexter and does not want Jax involved.

So on my day off, I did this today:









She lets me dye him for Halloween and I just let her come in while closed so I could just work on him 




























Then I was bored and photoshopped it:









So I've entered a few contests with it, maybe I'll win a little cash! One of the contests is on facebook, I'd LOVE you guys to vote! I know we aren't allowed to link facebook stuff though so if you're willing to vote let me know and I'll message you the link 

Oreo and PH I can't believe you guys were both over here!!!! If I had known you were doing a ride here I would of come to see! Was a beautiful weekend so I'm glad you both had a good time in my lovely state


----------



## QOS

Evilamc that dog is too cute and your photoshopping is precious.

Gorgeous pictures Dawn!!!! 

Going riding in the morning. Can't wait.


----------



## Roux

PH - Sounded like an awesome ride!

We keep getting in a few miles at a time but no real long rides.

+ 3.51miles = *561.60 Total*


----------



## Roadyy

Roux said:


> PH - Sounded like an awesome ride!
> 
> We keep getting in a few miles at a time but no real long rides.
> 
> + 3.51miles = *561.60 Total*


Hun, you are almost 500 miles over my count and worried about not getting long rides..lol

I wish I had the time to be half way caught up to you and would be happy. lol


I understand the feeling of wanting longer rides though. I really enjoyed the one 12+ mile ride I got in earlier in the year. Everything else had been 6 miles and under.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Evil: amazing puppy painting! Good luck in the contest. Next time you might want to think about using Alabama or Auburn, there is a huge amount of fans here...


----------



## Roux

Oh Roaddy, I know. I am so grateful I was able to have such a high mileage year. I have a sneaking suspicion that next year is going to be much much busier and I won't have as much time to ride  So I am trying to live it up while I still can!
Snuck in a quick ride between classes (20 days until graduation btw!)
*+5.42m = 567.02 Total

*Ponies like to play in leaves too!


----------



## greentree

Our friend left today to go back to Texas. We got a little ride in yesterday, just up on my trails. Saddled up sissy, Spirit, and put Scott on Billy Joe. The horses were awesome! We took Scott to Nashville to fly home, and now it is raining and dropped to 50*! 

The leaves have been GORGEOUS this year! 

Maybe I can get a good ride in later this week.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roux those are such cute pictures! 

I finally made it to the Ranger station to get my new pass...and guess what? The one I have is good through December. I must have dreamed up the October part. Jeez. 

I also got the dates for when the horse trails are open to gun hunters. I don't want a repeat of last year when Chivas was shot at while we were riding :shock:. 

So everyone help me remember to stay off of Cheaha Mtn on these dates:

Nov 15-24

Dec 11-14

Jan 1-3


----------



## QOS

r Greentree -I LOVE fall leaves. Wish we had more of a display here in southeast Texas. I would love to ride Biscuit in a beautiful fall like saw in Gatlinburg, TN!

Amy - I don't remember you getting shot at. Dang. That was when my baby sister passed away and Momma shortly after. I must have missed that. 

I was supposed to ride today. Major FAIL. I went to the barn and got the trailer. Biscuit was in the arena so I wouldn't hatve to chase him. LOL the big arena....he saw the trailer and took off. I got my buggy whip and had him running and he finally ran into the little arena where I made him run til he was happy to put his halter on!!

But, it really took alot out of me to chase behind him making him run. My funky legs were like tree stumps. I went to meet my friend lunch and I felt less than wonderful. We went to the park and I asked her to take Biscuit out. I sat down after putting his saddle pad on. I started seeing splotches and feeling light headed. We just sat and talked for more than an hour. She saddled Biscuit for me when I felt somewhat better. She held him while I mounted up. She was going to lunge her mare a minute. I was letting Biscuit graze and he lifted his head and moved around. There was road work going on with a jackhammer that he had listened to for an hour and half. I turned him around and the next thing I knew I was coming off when he did a little spook. I MEAN A LITTLE SPOOK. I can remember thinking I hope my feet didn't get caught in the stirrups. 

I hit the ground on my back left rib cage and my head then hit the ground - I did have my helmet on . My right calf is bruised from the saddle on the inside.

I got up on my own as it is easier. I sat down and poor Biscuit was bewildered as to why I hit the ground.

I was starting to feel crappy again and the dr. office called me right then about my knee exray so I told her what happened. Called hubby to come get me...cousin Kellie RN called me and said it is the dang new blood pressure meds I am on. Ugh. I do feel feel better now. Hubby brought me home and took Biscuit to the barn. 

My poor friend drove 80 miles to see me fall off 

Going to the doctor in the morning. This med has got to go! Falling off of Biscuit just won't work for me.


----------



## Celeste

I'm so sorry you got spilled off of the Biscuit! 

I was on a blood pressure medicine that made me basically be stupid. What it was doing was lowering my BP to the point that I didn't get enough blood to my brain. I didn't fall off my horse, but I got kicked pretty bad from putting myself in a stupid place. 

I called the doctor's office. I told the nurse that the medicine made me lose my mind and that I got kicked. She called me back in a while. "The doctor wants to know where you got kicked." I said, "In the barn." 

It didn't take long to get a call back on that. "The doctor doesn't care where you were when you got kicked. He wants to know what part of your anatomy was kicked."

Well I am doing much better with my latest medicine. You take care of yourself. I can relate to wonky legs.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Jeez Denise, that is a terrible thing to happen. We get a lot of pts with broken hips from falls r/t blood pressure meds. So happy to hear you are sore but ok. Maybe your friend will come back and try again. 

I don't know if it helps, but I am on Bystolic. For me, it seems to have the least adverse side effects. 

Celeste, I was :rofl: reading your wonky story. Kicked in the barn...hahahaha


----------



## evilamc

Ouch Denise, sorry about your fall  Glad it wasn't worse though!

I FINALLY got a ride in on my new boy, yayayay!!!!!! His back FINALLY isn't sore from the other horse beating him up. I started putting some devils claw (ya I'm a hippy) in with his grain to help him feel better. I must say, I REALLY like this little guy  All my tack I bought is fitting, so thats great. The halter bridle I bought him is AWESOME! Makes it so easy to tack up, I've already got him over his hating bits/being bridled pretty much. I think he just hated the big shanked curb bit they rode him in. I've been doing ground work with him in my myler loose ring snaffle bit and he accepts it really well! He rode great in it too, everyone said a horse looses their gait in a snaffle bit....don't tell him that!










I think we were both a tad nervous, but he did so well, dogs came running at him,deer jumped around, birds flew out, and he just kept on moving. He did try to be a little silly about going through water, but went through after I asked him a second time.



















Poor little guy was DRENCHED when we got back though!!!!!! I think its a combination of nerves of our first ride together and at new place and just being out of shape. He never ACTED tired but omg he was dripping sweat.

Modeling his pretty halter


















SOAKING WET!!!









So I tried to use Dexter's cooler on him...its like high 60's so not terrible if hes a little wet but I felt bad for the little guy...








It's just a little big....

So I don't feel like going through my posts to see what my last miles were...I'm pretty sure I was around 255 though. I know I passed 250.

So 2.55 miles, 257.55 for the year. We finished that little 2.55 mile loop about 25 minutes faster then what Dexter and I usually did it in...LOL

Also question for you gaited people....He does this weird thing up hills, kinda like a trot pace canter? What can I do to make that smoother? I gave up towards the end and just got up and two point and held on to mane lol. He does not want to walk up the hills, but I don't know what to ask him to do up them?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Evil: Jax is a cutie! Poor kid must have been nervous to get so sweaty. 

I'm not sure what you mean about the weird gait uphill, but I usually canter Chivas up hills. However, a lot of gaited horses aren't cantered under saddle, so he may need some practice at it. Plus a new bit that works on a different area of his mouth, so he was most likely just confused and unsure of himself.

Do some ring work, with walk, trot, canter transitions and lots of praise. That's what I did with Chivas, and now he loves to canter. Also, I use a double-jointed bean snaffle on him, and he gaits just fine! 

No horse has to have a long-shanked double twisted wire bit to gait!! 

Have fun!


----------



## evilamc

We don't have an arena  I can trailer to one though. He actually has a really nice canter! The girl that owned him before the dealers I got him from rode him everywhere bareback with a halter LOL. They said she cantered him like everywhere. Maybe I'll just really ask him for the canter up the hills next time. I was trying to let him do what HE was comfortable with for our first ride, and that meant him doing some weird gait up hills lol.

Yeah pretty much EVERY person I talked to about buying their horse/went to see their horses said I HAD to ride in a shanked bit...yada yada. I feel like if the horse can't gait in a snaffle you need to go back to some basics of dressage training? I dunno I'm new to this gaited stuff though...but a horse shouldn't need a bit to collect and gait IMO.

I agree that a lot of it probably was nerves that got him so sweaty  Hopefully next ride he'll relax into it a little more  Even with nerves he still did so well!


----------



## QOS

Evilamc - he is darling!!! I love gaited horses. Had I not bought Biscuit I would have got a gaited horse. 

Celeste - my legs are still wonky from the nerves not sending the signal. They are getting better but still walk like a drunk when I get tired.

I have been taking Metaproprolol (think that is right) and they added Benacor because my BP was high. That stuff dropped it too low..too fast so I started taking 1/2 for a week and then last week went up to a full pill. 

I will be changing that tomorrow. That was freaking unpleasant!!


----------



## jamesqf

QOS said:


> ...cousin Kellie RN called me and said it is the dang new blood pressure meds I am on. Ugh. I do feel feel better now.


Bummer! Glad you're ok. Don't you just hate it when the side effects of the drug they prescribe for what ails you are worse than the original problem was?

Had a nice but short ride Sunday. It had rained some Saturday (yay!), enough so there were even a few puddles in the trail, some of the dry creeks had a bit of water, and you could feel cool dampness in the air in places. Maybe not a big deal to those of you from east of here, but after a bone-dry summer it was great.

The ride was short because Nova was being so good that we were wondering if she was getting sick or something. But she's been fine since, so maybe she's just learning manners, instead of go, go, go!


----------



## AnitaAnne

AnitaAnne said:


> I don't know if it helps, but I am on Bystolic. For me, it seems to have the least adverse side effects.


Let me correct this...Bystolic definately helps _me_, I don't know if it will work for you or not. At first my cardiologist had me on Norvasc, but I hated it. Very happy with Bystolic, and I have been able to cut back on it and still control my BP. 

Evil: you don't need an arena to do arena work, the pasture works just fine. Or the yard. Any open area where you can do some basic Dressage with him.


----------



## Maryland Rider

evilamc said:


> and that meant him doing some weird gait up hills lol.
> 
> Yeah pretty much EVERY person I talked to about buying their horse/went to see their horses said I HAD to ride in a shanked bit...yada yada. I feel like if the horse can't gait in a snaffle you need to go back to some basics of dressage training? I dunno I'm new to this gaited stuff though...but a horse shouldn't need a bit to collect and gait IMO.
> 
> I agree that a lot of it probably was nerves that got him so sweaty  Hopefully next ride he'll relax into it a little more  Even with nerves he still did so well!


Don't knock that weird gate going up hills, it is much nicer than all the ground pounding and dirt flying.

Shanked bit I'm 50/50 on, some work some don't.

You're close to me, my horses have a lot of winter coat already.
They have been dripping on recent rides.

I am glad you are happy with your new horse. 
I think you made a great choice.


----------



## evilamc

Lol!! K I won't knock the weird up hill thing  I'm just used to my qh walking up and me trying to make him canter lol!! Jax just flies up them. 

I'll have to trailer to ring, my bo actually doesn't like me to ride in pasture either  she's super super protective over her grass! It's only a 5 min trailer ride to ring though so I may do that Monday with a friend 

Once I fully have the hang of jax you should show me some of the trails in md! I've been wanting to ride out tbere but don't know where.


----------



## liltuktuk

I thought gaited horses would gait naturally so what type of bit you use wouldn't matter....but I don't really know anything about gaited breeds either.

Tried to go for a ride around the fields on Monday with Amira and pony Maverick. Maverick was being a butt. :evil: Kept stopping and trying not to go. So I got sick of it and Amira got to take a break and stand around while Maverick and I had a "CTJ" meeting. Needless to say he was a lot more cooperative after that...:lol:

Afterwards I fashioned Maverick a "harness" and hitched him up to the sled we use to pull hay out to the pasture in winter. I used my surcingle and a breast collar and then my lunge line back to the sled. Put a bale of hay on it and asked him to pull and he did without a blink of an eye. Needless to say he's going to have a job this winter pulling the hay around. Saves me from having to carry it. :wink: Totally forgot pictures though. So he's a butt about ponying, but will pull anything anywhere....he's a strange one. :shock:


----------



## Celeste

I used to ride gaited horses. I call that up the hill weird gait the "broken washing machine". In my experience, the horse is somewhat in between gaits. If you push him on a bit, he will probably go on into the canter and then his gait will smooth out.


----------



## Roadyy

Evil, glad you are finding joy in your new horse. He does looked good and wet.

Liltuktuk, I hope you get Maverick straightened out with being ponied and glad you are getting a puller for winter.lol


I was able to get a ride in yesterday evening after work, but the fun didn't start til the ride I went on this morning. Yep, I had to go out for a ride on Doc this morning because Little Man decided it was time to go exploring and Trusty just wasn't going to be left behind. Evn though he got to go for some exploring last night.


My cousin called me at 4:45 am when he got to the barn to feed the boys and Doc was the only one to be found. I headed out there and decided to tack up Doc and go looking for them. Finally found them coming back from the power lines a mile back in the woods. Put the rope halter and lead on Little Man then walked him and Doc back while Trusty followed along behind us freely.

I got to work a half hour late. Talked with the property owner and he is out there now working on putting the electric fence rope back up so I can put juice on it. I took my 20 mile fence charger out there with me this morning and left it.

I got in 4.02 miles yesterday and another 3.86 miles this morning during the search and recover ride bringing m YTD to 96.5 miles

Here are a few decent pics taken from last nights ride. None from this morning due to the darkness.


----------



## AnitaAnne

liltuktuk said:


> I thought gaited horses would gait naturally so what type of bit you use wouldn't matter....but I don't really know anything about gaited breeds either.
> 
> Tried to go for a ride around the fields on Monday with Amira and pony Maverick. Maverick was being a butt. :evil: Kept stopping and trying not to go. So I got sick of it and Amira got to take a break and stand around while Maverick and I had a "CTJ" meeting. Needless to say he was a lot more cooperative after that...:lol:
> 
> Afterwards I fashioned Maverick a "harness" and hitched him up to the sled we use to pull hay out to the pasture in winter. I used my surcingle and a breast collar and then my lunge line back to the sled. Put a bale of hay on it and asked him to pull and he did without a blink of an eye. Needless to say he's going to have a job this winter pulling the hay around. Saves me from having to carry it. :wink: Totally forgot pictures though. So he's a butt about ponying, but will pull anything anywhere....he's a strange one. :shock:


Nothing like a good "CTJ" meeting to remind a horse that they are the horse, not the king! 

Pulling a sled or cart is a great way to build muscle in a young horse. 

A word of caution though, you might want to make something firmer to attach the sled to the harness, if he did act up, that sled could come forward with a jerk and do some damage to his back legs. At least make sure you are using a safety knot to attach the lunge line to the sled.


----------



## liltuktuk

AnitaAnne said:


> Nothing like a good "CTJ" meeting to remind a horse that they are the horse, not the king!
> 
> Pulling a sled or cart is a great way to build muscle in a young horse.
> 
> A word of caution though, you might want to make something firmer to attach the sled to the harness, if he did act up, that sled could come forward with a jerk and do some damage to his back legs. At least make sure you are using a safety knot to attach the lunge line to the sled.


I want to figure out a way to attach some poles or something to the sled. I don't want to overdo him, he is still only 18 months old, but I like the idea of him having a "job". Being ponied on the trails is great exercise and desensitization for him, but I don't think he uses his brain that much. :lol: 

Planning on making some obstacles for him to work over also. He's so chill about everything. I barely did any work beforehand to desensitize him to something being dragged behind him and he could care less. I've tried to drag stuff with Amira before and she's just "OMG IT'S CHASING ME AND GOING TO EAT ME ALIVE!!!!" :shock: No amount of work seems to get her over it.

Amira is the horse I trust with my life to get us out of sticky situations on trail. We've been on steep muddy slopes before where I thought for sure we were going to flip head over heels and I just give her her head and let her figure it out and we always end up fine. Now a plastic bag blows by and she loses her head. She also never quits, she'll go until she drops if I ask.

Maverick isn't scared of anything, but can be kind of dopey. So we'll see. Him I won't have to worry about being dumped because something 2 miles away moved or made a noise. But it'll be interesting to see how he reacts in situations where I might need him to take control and get us out of it. I'm worried he'll just plow right through and we'll end up slipping and sliding down that muddy hill....


----------



## Oreos Girl

Fiddler's owner is in town this week so she got to come see her baby and ride him. We did 4.8 miles. The last part, we went into some woods that I know they using for hunting. Bad girl. We saw tracks they had been there recently. Won't be going back there for several months again. Luckily it was early enough no one was around. 
I got a picture of Fiddler and his owner.









We ran into this guy on the way home (about 0.3 miles from me). I think it is a Timber Rattler but someone correct me if I am wrong. Please let me be wrong. I hate poisonous snakes and I am lucky that my dog didn't see it.









I am looking forward to Sat. when I am taking my friend to Mingo for the first time.


----------



## Roadyy

That is what you fear it to be. Also known as a Canebrake Rattlesnake.

Looks like y'all had a great ride. Glad you didn't get shot at.


I got the fencing re ran last night and fixed all the broken spots that I found with the fence tester. I could see the lack of approval in the eyes of the boys as they looked on at my workings. I did not hear any loud squalling or thundering hoofs while I was testing the fencing so I wonder when they found the juice. I know Doc had been sticking his head through the strands eating grass on the outside of the pasture so I figure he was probably the first to get it.

I am not happy that I had to run all the fencing back around the pond when the owner said he was out there doing that yesterday morning just for me to get there and find he had only redone what I did early that morning. ****ed me off so now his truck is blocked in out at the pole barn until I get out there this evening to redo the area in front of the pole barn. lol


----------



## evilamc

Roadyy....sounds like you've been having quite the adventure..I'm glad at least Doc was a good boy and stayed around to help you gather up the other two!!

Oreo...I'd die if I saw a rattle snake near me.....omg, looks like Fiddlers owner had a great time though!

I made it out tonight and got in a quick ride! Got off work later than I should have..then traffic was TERRIBLE...but still managed to get tacked up and a ride in! I decided to try and find my way through the woods for one trail I've never quite been able to finish..Well still couldn't figure it out. Got farther then I ever had before with Dexter though! I ended up hopping off and trying to use my GPS to figure out my way through but couldn't get it  So wandered back to where I knew and got back on and just headed home before it was dark!

Jax came back MUCH less sweaty today, it was cooler out, and I think he was less nervous, he went at a slower pace today too, but I'm just trying for us to get used to each other so I'm not asking for much yet. Still haven't mastered the washing machine up hills, lol. He seems to love to gait when on the asphalt, its like he likes how it sounds or something. I do worry that its bad for his legs though? I would never do more then a walk on asphalt since its so hard, is gaiting on it different? I'M SO NEW TO THIS GAITED STUFF!!

We got in 3 miles, so 260.55


----------



## Oreos Girl

So disappointed, I didn't get to do my trail ride today. It looks so nice outside if you look out. Bright and sunny. Just ignore all the trees at the 30 degree angle because of wind. It got cold and nasty. Don't like it.


----------



## Roux

*+4.09* miles from Thursday night, we went out too far too fast and when we got back it was pitch dark.

*571.11 Total*


----------



## AnitaAnne

Oreos Girl said:


> So disappointed, I didn't get to do my trail ride today. It looks so nice outside if you look out. Bright and sunny. Just ignore all the trees at the 30 degree angle because of wind. It got cold and nasty. Don't like it.


Yes, bright and sunny here too...and freezing cold and very windy. No way I was going to ride in that. They all have their blankets on though, and seem nice and toasty warm. 

It is supposed to warm up Sunday, so will try to get in a ride.


----------



## gunslinger

We canceled our Sylco creek ride yesterday.....as the wind was just howling.....it's just to dangerous IMO to ride in the woods in that kind of wind.....to many falling limbs.....it was just a gray day yesterday....

It's below freezing this morning but we're heading out for a ride around 10.....less wind today...but still cold here in Dixie....


----------



## tiffrmcoy

Evil-Jax is so freakin cute!

Had a bunch of reading to do to catch up with everyone! I have 2 rides I have to count the miles for one was like 3 weeks ago, yeah I know I'm super late on that but we had to go back to Oklahoma for a week because my father in law was in the hospital (he's better now) and that ride was 3.20 miles. I took Beebe out on that ride, I didn't take any pics on that ride. Making my total 137.21.

Then yesterday I took Warrior out for a quick stroll around the neighborhood. She wasn't to fond of some of the Halloween decorations that some people still had in their yards but it was a REALLY great sacking out/desensitizing experience for her which is always a plus in my book! That ride was 2.15 miles and it took me like 3hrs to do that just from working with her to not be scared of all the Halloween things that were out but it was a good ride she didn't go bucking or bolting when we came across something she was afraid of.

*139.36 miles total*









I have plans to go for another ride today *fingers crossed* I get to go.


----------



## greentree

DH and DS have gone up to a motorcycle swap meet, so I think I am going to take Tootsie up to the cave. It was BBbbrrrrrrr last night! It is supposed to get up to 50 something today, so hopefully we don't die from the heat, lol!

Tiff...SO good to hear from you! Glad your FIL is better. 

Y'all send some good vibes to my truck....she does not like to start in the cold. We think she needs a new glow plug. I wore the flasher out, and DH replaced that last week, so now I have blinkers again! At only 316,000 miles, it is proof that they don't make 'em like they used to, hahaha!

Gunslinger, have a great ride!


----------



## evilamc

Its been cold and windy here too!!!!! I actually tried to ride in it a little yesterday after work. Jax wasn't thrilled about it though..but he needs to learn the wind wont kill him. Probably spent at least 5 minutes just trying to get on...I won't get on unless the horse is being respectful and standing still waiting for me..he was a total wiggle worm but we finally worked it out. While we walked through the neighborhood, straight didn't exist, he looked like a drunk. I finally got him to focus though and then it went better. Neighbors dog came running at us, basically lunging at his legs, he just waited patiently for them to come retrieve their dog. Its even windier today so not sure if I'll get a ride in or not....I don't mind normal wind...but when its 20+ winds with 40mph gusts...yeah that gets cold.

"Don't mind me mom....just making sure everythings still here"









2.12 miles, 262.67 for the year.


----------



## Eole

Finally, I rode today, 3 miles. Alize was a sweetheart, considering the wind and cold weather. She was "looky" and we did some dressage on the trail to get her attention back to me. We kept mostly on roads, as hunting season is on. I did come back around the lake through the woods, but that is my land, so it's safe. Ground was still hard from the night frost.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Eole, what a gorgeous place!!

Evil, glad you are getting out, even if less than ideal weather.

GS, hope the weather is nicer for you today.


The weather here is horrendous, though at least its not snowing. Temps in the low 40s with 20-30mph sustained winds.. windchill is in the teens. Not sure there is much of anything that could get me on a horse outside today!!

Last night, I went to see the "Gala of the Spanish Horses" with my SIL and some of the ladies from her barn. As expected, the show was more circus act than "real" dressage.. but the horses were obviously well cared for and the ringmaster did a great job of explaining the different breeds and the movements the horses were doing. The main rider (Rene something from France) even did a segment where he showed how they go about training some of the different movements. 

There were times when my inner dressage-queen was cringing, like when one horse kept going from working trot to passage to a "piaffe" which was no longer a 2-beat gait and which broke to canter :shock:. But the horse-crazy 6 year old girl sitting beside me kept me focused on what was really important: the horses. She had a million questions, which her non-horsey mom couldn't answer. When she figured out I could, she was my new bff. That was me at that age!!

Some not-great quality pictures from my cell phone:


----------



## tiffrmcoy

Phantom- That looks like a really neat show! Glad you had fun and made a friend! 

The weather here in Texas was beautiful and sunny 74 degrees today with a light breeze. I took full advantage of it and went on a really great ride with War down the bayou for 3.16 miles.

*142.52 miles total*


----------



## greentree

I got a decent ride in! I would have ridden another hour, but needed to add air to the trailer tires, since the cold front, and that took forever! Find the compressor, find the correct hose, take it to the barn, plug it in, drag it to the trailer....6 inches to spare! Turn it on, hose is not correct, call DH, who says The little compressor won't fill the trailer tires. Move truck and trailer to garage, balance on ramp and box of something to get hose down, turn big compressor on. Drag hose out to trailer, 6 inches to spare! 
Took forever to get 10 lbs in each tire, then drag stuff back into the garage, back out, almost jackknife trailer, back and forth 10 times, WHEW! Load Tootsie, hit the road! It took about an hour! 

I road 9 miles, cantered a good bit, trotted a good bit. Stopped and took a few pictures.

Tootsie had her picture taken by Chinese tourists, who were So nice. It was just a really lovely day.

Eole, that lake is so pretty! 

Phantomhorse, that looks like fun! I will keep an eye out for that show.


----------



## evilamc

PH that looks like a fun show! Beautiful horses...thats ok if they didn't do everyyyyything right.

Tiff can we trade weather? Burrr it was cold today. Time to start getting out the winter clothessss.

I chickened out on riding because of the 40 mph gusts lol...did make it out to the feed store finally and fenced the stall that BO's horse ran Jax through...So was a productive day at least.


----------



## QOS

hLoved all of the pictures!!!

Evil - that horse is precious - would love to have a gaited horse!!!

Dawn...so pretty - I used to be that little girl!

My cousin is sick so she couldn't ride with me so I rode with the lady I had bought the Road Runner from. Her "new" trailer had the LQ added to it in Georgia. They did a phenomenal job.

She rides the cutest Missouri Fox Trotter!!! Biscuit was an angel thank goodness so I had no worries about getting on. I have a spectacular bruise on my leg and elbow. None on my ribs but they are still sore. 

Saw an alligator sunning...I am sure he is getting ready to go into hibernation. A little dog followed us today - so cute - had a collar but no tags. I wanted to bring him home but oh my :shock: he smelled horrible after rolling in poop!!!

























We only rode 4 miles - going again tomorrow. She was a little nervous riding there - windy today and her horse was a little fired up


----------



## Celeste

If the little dog is still there tomorrow, you can bring him home then...................


----------



## AnitaAnne

QRS: bruises can hurt too, as I recently found out. So glad to hear you are well enough to ride again!! 

I can't see the dog too well, what kind is he? I hope his home is close by and he didn't get abandoned there.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

Friday after school, Kim and Janice brought the horses in to town. I changed into my riding duds and we rode around town for about 3 miles, handing out candy to kids. 








Saturday morning, we rode trail loop I call "fairy glen." It is a deep ravine with tall old growth trees covered in moss, and along side a bubbling spring. I rode the neighbors chocolate RMSH who is a bit of a hot ride. It was a blast! This horse loves to jump and just has a go button that is pure joy. That ride was about 5 miles.

I don't think I will ride the neighbors horse anymore though, even though she was very fun. My neighbor is a worry wort and I am not, so it is not a good match. Oh well.


----------



## QOS

The little dog looked like a cross between a beagle and a terrier. Very sweet little fellow and looked well taken care of. We are riding tomorrow around 1:00. You never know...


----------



## AnitaAnne

QOS said:


> The little dog looked like a cross between a beagle and a terrier. Very sweet little fellow and looked well taken care of. We are riding tomorrow around 1:00. You never know...


Hope the gator doesn't get him:shock:


----------



## Roadyy

Greentree, I agree about them not making them like they used too. My Dodge 3500 with 5.9l Cummins is about to turn 337,000 and will outlast the truck.lol


Looks like some good riding got in this weekend. We had cold temps and a full Ironman Triathalon to support. We manned a run station in the brutal winds and colder temps that started in the 40's got up to the lower 60s then dropped to low 40s again before we were done at 11pm.


----------



## phantomhorse13

No riding for me yesterday, but we did have a less-than-ideal moment dealing with the horses. DH and I were in the garage working on some wiring when we heard the unmistakable noise of tree cracking. Ran outside to find this:










So lucky the tree caught in the others and didn't come down enough to take out the fence!! And while we were able to get the trees down without damaging the fence, working outside in the 30mph sustained winds (wind chills in the teens) was not much fun!!











So glad our last ride of the season was not this weekend. Now to start praying that next weekend isn't even worse!


----------



## liltuktuk

Well I'm glad I'm not the only one who's been having crappy weather. This past week has just been rain and wind and miserable. I only got to ride around the fields yesterday and even though the sun was out the wind was freezing. Saturday we got our first "snow". 

We always say in Buffalo that our parents designed our Halloween costumes to fit over snow suits and this year was no different. Glad I'm all grown up and can enjoy Halloween from the comfort of my warm heated house now while handing out candy to the little ones and eating it as I please. :lol:

Sampson was 'Superdog' again for Halloween which everyone always finds adorable.








And Saturday while it was miserable out I brought Amira and Maverick in for a bit to dry off and put their blankets on. Maverick was quite embarrassed to have to wear Amira's baby pink cooler!


----------



## phoenix

phantomhorse13 said:


> Last night, I went to see the "Gala of the Spanish Horses" with my SIL and some of the ladies from her barn. As expected, the show was more circus act than "real" dressage.. but the horses were obviously well cared for and the ringmaster did a great job of explaining the different breeds and the movements the horses were doing. The main rider (Rene something from France) even did a segment where he showed how they go about training some of the different movements.
> 
> There were times when my inner dressage-queen was cringing, like when one horse kept going from working trot to passage to a "piaffe" which was no longer a 2-beat gait and which broke to canter :shock:. But the horse-crazy 6 year old girl sitting beside me kept me focused on what was really important: the horses. She had a million questions, which her non-horsey mom couldn't answer. When she figured out I could, she was my new bff. That was me at that age!!


I went to see this about a month ago in Dayton, the horses were lovely but some of the movements were a bit "yikes", plus one of the horses was so excited to be there the rider could barely contain him, bless her she rode like a champ. I did enjoy the trainer who brought the 2 horses out at liberty, their relationship with him was great to see.

I have a question for you guys, what do you use to measure your distances? Some kind of gps device? cell phones? I'd like to get a more accurate tracking of our distances for next year.

My last proper long trail ride of the season was about 2 weeks ago, we did the 6 mile loop around the park and had a blast. We played in the stream, the weather was amazing and the horses were just a joy. The weather is cold and not great now and probably won't get any better to it looks a lot like my trail season is over unless there's an unseasonably warm day in the next few weeks.


----------



## Roadyy

Some use phone apps and others use a GPS device. 

If you have an Android phone then go to Google Play store and find one that you like that is free and give it a try while walking or driving around. Try different ones until you find one you like.

For Iphone I can't help.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Liltuktuk: Samsom is so cute! What breed(s) is he? 

How funny that Samson & Maveric match! Except for Maveric's mud socks LOL.


----------



## liltuktuk

AnitaAnne said:


> Liltuktuk: Samsom is so cute! What breed(s) is he?
> 
> How funny that Samson & Maveric match! Except for Maveric's mud socks LOL.


Sampson is a Chow/American Staffordshire Terrier/Bulldog/??? mix. He has the head of the Am Staff, ears and back legs like a chow, bulldog front legs, and a coat somewhere in between. Sometimes I think there's some Corgi in there too. He was brought up to Buffalo, NY by a local rescue from the Bowling Green Humane Society in Kentucky where he had been put on the euthanasia list. He had been in the shelter for a year at that point. How someone hadn't fallen in love with that cute and giant head I don't know. Someone had loved him at some point though because when I got him he was already house broken and knew some commands.

Ah yes the mud....I can't wait for everything to freeze and get covered in snow so I don't have to deal with the mud anymore.


----------



## AnitaAnne

liltuktuk said:


> Sampson is a Chow/American Staffordshire Terrier/Bulldog/??? mix. He has the head of the Am Staff, ears and back legs like a chow, bulldog front legs, and a coat somewhere in between. Sometimes I think there's some Corgi in there too. He was brought up to Buffalo, NY by a local rescue from the Bowling Green Humane Society in Kentucky where he had been put on the euthanasia list. He had been in the shelter for a year at that point. How someone hadn't fallen in love with that cute and giant head I don't know. Someone had loved him at some point though because when I got him he was already house broken and knew some commands.
> 
> Ah yes the mud....I can't wait for everything to freeze and get covered in snow so I don't have to deal with the mud anymore.


He's just adorable!


----------



## phoenix

Roadyy said:


> Some use phone apps and others use a GPS device.
> 
> If you have an Android phone then go to Google Play store and find one that you like that is free and give it a try while walking or driving around. Try different ones until you find one you like.
> 
> For Iphone I can't help.


hmm, i have an iphone. I'll check out some apps if i can find any and give them a try.


----------



## evilamc

I like using endomondo on my iphone, theres a few good ones though.

I got in a FUNNNN ride today! I decided to trailer over to the trails by where I used to board, I just love those trails! It was so beautiful with all the fall colors too. After about 10 minutes of him being a complete wiggle worm about mounting and me correcting him, he FINALLY understood "oh if I just stand still then I don't have to keep doing circles and she'll get on". I think I need to spend a day or two just drilling standing still for mounting into him. Bad habit they taught him!!!

So it was fun because we had a lot of "firsts" together today. First trailer out, first bridge, first scary grate things that they put in the ground to help with mud...first meeting other horses on the trail....and WALKING away from them calmly! I was SO happy with him! I had to do SO much to get Dexter to be able to do all that, and he does it no prob on our 4th ride together lol! Oh we also got in our first beautiful canter through the field too 

I did accidentally take one wrong turn, with all the leaves it was hard to see the path in some spots! I took a left, which takes us down more trails, instead of a right to get back to trailer. Oh well! We got to cross some water and an extra bridge, so no big deal.

Took a small video for you to see our beautiful fall! Ignore me talking haha
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ec4_8RKutfU&list=UURVsA3EHjfF_U8SDxvhC31g



















"Woman stop taking pictures of me and get my clothes off!!!!!!!"









4.42 miles today, 267.09 for the year.

One nail did come out of one of his shoes though  Farrier said he should be able to come out Wednesday though to fix it. Now I have to decide if I want to take him completely barefoot and boot up, or just try front shoes and barefoot in back for one cycle before going completely barefoot! He has pretty decent feet, just trying to clear up kinda bad thrush right now and thats whats making me think about keeping shoes on? I don't want him ouchy from walking on thrushy frogs...


----------



## phantomhorse13

phoenix said:


> hmm, i have an iphone. I'll check out some apps if i can find any and give them a try.


Personally, I use a garmin 310xt to track mileage.

I have a couple apps on my iphone (TrackMyHack and EveryTrail), but they suck up a LOT of battery. they are free though, so can try them and see what you think.


----------



## QOS

What a cute dog!!!!! 

Amy - the dog was up at the stables - he followed us out to the bayou - that was about a mile from the stables so unless he goes down there he is safe.

Didn't ride out at Tyrrell today. I went and pulled Biscuit up to theu arena early this morning because he can be hard to catch. But just about the time I was going to leave to go the lady called and canceled.

So, I went out to the barn and rode with my barn buddies out on the ranch. Probably about a mile and a half. Hard tell. Twice around half of the back. Biscuit was a good boy.

I have been riding in the Steele tree and hopefully will be sending it back this week for adjustments!


----------



## jamesqf

About 2/3 of a nice ride yesterday. Got some rain & snow on Saturday, and after we got a mile or so out on our usual loop (which climbs a bit) we realized we were just getting up past the snow line, and the steeper climbs further on would probably be pretty slick. So we decided to turn around and ride the other way from the trailer, about 2 miles down to the lake shore. Well, going down was a nice ride on a dirt & gravel track with a few puddles. But when we got there, and started to dismount for a break, a couple of fishermen carrying long poles came walking up from the lake. Now even though they were almost a quarter mile off (far enough that I could just barely make out their poles), Nova decided that was good enough reason for a major spook. I don't know whether Gids, the guy I ride, spooked too, or he was just trying to keep out of her way, but we had a quite interesting few minutes there, and a couple of horses that were antsy all the way back to the trailer.

Anyway, here's the lake, with a bit of snow on the distant mountains, and a horse neck in the foreground. Not quite as scenic as the Canadian ones, but not bad


----------



## Roux

Wow!! Trees falling down, alligators, circus shows, fishing poles, superdogs...

I am glad to say there was no excitement to report on my ride from today!
Added 5.58 miles and it was a beautiful day. The boys have been moved to the pasture up by the barn which means that they are the only two in their field. Gus was sticking his head through the fence and stealing one of the other horse's hay! When I took Roux out he didn't seem to mind but when we went down the road he galloped over and started crying... I almost considered ponying him along but I decided against it.

*571.11 Total*


----------



## phantomhorse13

Roux, love the jumping shot!!


----------



## QOS

sThat is a fantastic Roux!!!

Got the injection shot in my knee today! More exrays - I have lost 75% of the cartilage in my knee and have several bone spurs - woo hoo. Knee feel pretty good now and will have 2 more shots - one each week.  so thrilled I took carrots to my boys!


----------



## AnitaAnne

QOS said:


> sThat is a fantastic Roux!!!
> 
> Got the injection shot in my knee today! More exrays - I have lost 75% of the cartilage in my knee and have several bone spurs - woo hoo. Knee feel pretty good now and will have 2 more shots - one each week.  so thrilled I took carrots to my boys!


Denise: What kind of shots did you get? I was getting xrays done yesterday, a second opinion, and he says meniscus tear and knees are in good shape...for age? I didn't get to see the xrays, darnit. 

Roux: fabulous jumping shot! How do you do that? 

Evil: Your new boy Jax is such a nice horse. I really like the look of his head, such a kind eye. So glad you are having such fun with him.

James: beautiful place! Some rides just are more challenging than others! Hope your next one is a blast!


----------



## Oreos Girl

I am excited and hoping not to jinx my trip this weekend. I am riding over at Roosevelt State Park. After that there will be only 1 state park I haven't ridden in that allows horses in Georgia.


----------



## Roux

Anita - I set my phone to record a video and then I prop it up on a tree or something on the ground. Then I go back and take still from the video to get a picture! 

Took Gus out today for 4.22 miles. Actually went bareback for a change and it was a lovely lovely morning!*









+ 4.22 = 575.33 Total*


----------



## QOS

Amy it was _EUFLEXXA_ it is a gel-like, highly purified form of hyaluronic acid. 

IT IS WORKING!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance: :happydance:

My leg is still stiff somewhat - I was out of Osteo Bioflex - that helps with the stiffness. I bought some today. Knee isn't hurting at all. I wasn't supposed to do anything drastic for 48 hours so tomorrow I will see about walking for 30 minutes or so.  looking forward to it.

I will go for the other shot next week and the week after. Can't see how it can feel any better!!

This week there was a HUGE alligator caught up at Lake Sam Rayburn where we go riding at Ebenezer. Y'all check out this little gator....









I was supposed to ride today but we called it off due to weather and distance she would have had to drive and dang...it didn't rain! Ugh....weather!


----------



## Oreos Girl

That is one really big gator. I am glad we don't have those too, snakes are bad enough.


----------



## Celeste

Denise, I wish I could click like for your knee feeling better and "unlike" for that gator. Dang, he could have eaten you, horse and all.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> Denise, I wish I could click like for your knee feeling better and "unlike" for that gator. Dang, he could have eaten you, horse and all.


DITTO

I used to want to ride with Denise, she always has such fun! BUT, I need to rethink that idea! I don't want to ride with giant gators and giant spiders. I guess everything really is bigger in Texas. :lol:

Denise, so very glad the HA is working for you! If I needed a shot, that's what I'd use:wink:


----------



## Roadyy

Denise, glad the knee is feeling better and one less threat to life removed from your trek area. Sorry you missed the ride, but hope the walk goes well tomorrow.


I have a ride set up with my DW and DD tomorrow with a local riding group. Leaving out about 9am. I'll have pics to share Monday.


----------



## Eole

I leave scorpions, gators and spiders to you South people. The biggest beast we tackle up here is called winter and it's coming fast. -12°C (10F) forecast tonight and snow over the week end. :shock:

I rode yesterday, inspecting trails and finding survey posts that delimit our land. We found it, although fallen trees made the trail difficult to recognize. We tracked back and forth a few times and my mare was quite patient. It was gorgeous. 
Pic of a marsh that gives us access to a wild lake and pic in the maple bush.


----------



## Roadyy

We are only expecting a low of 48* tonight, but looks to be back up around 52 by ride out time with a 6mph breeze and mostly cloudy conditions as it warms up to 67* for high. Should be a beautiful day for a ride short of sunshine.


----------



## QOS

bwaahahahahahaha thank goodness the gators mostly don't bother anyone. This one thought was up in a fancy neighborhood overlooking the lake and some pets had gone missing. 

The knee is doing fabulous I am happy to report. I did 45 minutes of therapy today and then walked Biscuit a half mile letting him graze. I went grocery shopping and for the first time in years did so without my knee killing me.

We are going riding Sunday - can't wait. A cool front moved in and it was nice out this afternoon!


----------



## Celeste

Donna came out and rode with me today. We rode 5.4 miles. The leaves are starting to turn, but there is still not a lot of color. We had a peaceful ride. We saw one family on a “gator”. Other than that, we didn’t see any humans. We did see a flock of vultures fly up. The horses really didn’t react that much to them. I rode Abby again today. She is such a good girl. 

We had a really nice ride. 

*193.71 miles total.*


----------



## liltuktuk

Well now its my turn to join the "injured" bandwagon. I somehow pinched a nerve or pulled something or who knows what in my upper back. I was walking from my truck out to the barn...on flat ground....and suddenly it felt like a guitar string snapped up my spine. Weirdest feeling ever and hurt like the dickens. So now its uncomfortable to sit...stand...lay down....

Wanted to try to ride today, but just was too uncomfortable. 

Chiropractor on Monday, first time I've ever been to one, hopefully they can crack everything back into place.


----------



## Celeste

Liltultuk, I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## tiffrmcoy

Denise- Glad to hear your knee is doing better!

Liltuktuk- That's a weird/strange thing to happen so suddenly like that. I really hope you get to feeling better and hopefully the chiropractor can get you all fixed up.

Roux- LOVE the jumping pictures!


Today I took Warrior out and it was HORRIBLE apparently there were invisible horse eating monster lurking everywhere. She acted like it was the first time she's ever been out of the pasture. I rode her down the same streets and the same bayou we've ridden down 5,000 times. She spooked at EVERYTHING and gave me heck the whole time trying to turn around and head back to the barn. Today was just a weird off day for her. Every time the wind blew and the tree's would rustle she would would want to take off bolting like something was trying to chase her and eat her. I had to get off and walk her past a stop sign today and it's not a new sign it's been there every single time we've ridden down the street, she spooked at the railing on the bridges and we've rode over those bridges 5,000 times. It was strange today I was lucky to get one picture today because she was just giving me heck all day today. I rode for 4.66 miles.

*147.12 miles total*


----------



## liltuktuk

Well today I woke up feeling a lot better so of course I ran 4 miles and then went on a 9 mile ride. 

We had a great ride. Amira only spooked once. We were about to walk over the railroad crossing markings on the road and she put her head down, snorted, and shot sideways. Then went back to walking calmly like nothing had happened. :shock: I of course had been riding along, no hands on the reins, gabbing with my friend, so I think she did it just to make sure she had my attention, silly mare.

I am of course now paying for believing that my back was actually feeling better...time to go self medicate with some adult beverages...


----------



## evilamc

Liltuk I'm glad you WERE feeling better! At least you got to get out some, even if your paying for it now  I hope the chiro helps, I loveeee going to mine! Sadly my insurance doesn't cover it now UGH!!!!!!! Pay more a month...get less...Thats funny but terrible at the same time that she likes to make sure your paying attention to her 

Tiffr Amira must of told Warrior that todays the day to spook and be silly about everyyyyything. Must be the changing of seasons, hopefully shes better next ride!

Denise....that gator is SCARY! Passsssss!!!!! Glad your knee is doing better! Biscuit looks like such a TANK in that pic!

I had a great ride today! Mr Jax went barefoot on Wednesday, and Dexter's old BACK boots fit Jax's front feet perfecttttt! So yay for not having to go out and buy new easyboots! He did great today without boots on the hinds so I think we'll get away with just front boots...then hopefully barefoot all the way around. Today we actually rode with someone for the first time, rode with the girl staying at the barn to take care of horses while BO is in Peru. She rode BO's horse, the horse that HATES Jax. He was soo good to him on the trail though! Sooo maybe there is hope they will get along.

Jax is such a goof, he LOVES leading. He would stop sometimes, and be looking at something, so Gunner would go ahead, and then hes like OH HALL NAH, and go into his running walk to get back ahead lol!!! It was a true test of his trail abilities today. Had to go get across some pretty scary ditches/water banks...if we had pics of it it would be like Roux's western cross country haha. He did very well though, didn't try to leap over stuff and kill me, but stepped carefully through and up things. I think I even got his going up hills gait thing figured out now. Of course now that I have that down, I'm having trouble getting his nice slow canter that he had when I test rode him!! I'm sure some of it has to do with riding in a snaffle instead of a curb..we'll get it.

We rode 3 miles down the powerlines to get to the bridle path along the stream. Its a nice trail, but I don't know if I'll do it again really..its a hard trail and very overgrown...Maybe I'm just too spoiled by the well kept trails I'm used to riding  When I have to walk through grass thats taller then me though...its not as fun.






















































A lot of the places aren't too bad and some actually has a trail to follow, but I just didn't take my phone out through the thick stuff beacuse I was trying to help Jax navigate through it! Was going through one spot and all of a sudden my friend and her horse sunk in a puddle about 2 ft!!! Scary!

SWEATYYYY boy!









7.15 miles, 274.24 for the year.

I'll have some nice pictures to post too in the next couple days hopefully! Did some graphic design work in trade for a pro photoshoot  Finally got some nice pics of me AND the boys! So excited! Dexter decided he was down and untied himself and wandered back to my trailer to find goodies in there while we were taking pictures of Jax and I.


----------



## tiffrmcoy

Evil- It's nice to hear Mr Jax is making a great trail horse for you! Can't wait to see those pics!

Rode War today again the same exact route we went yesterday and she was perfectly fine spooked at NOTHING today! Rode another 4.66 miles.

*151.78 miles total*









Woohoo reached my 150 miles goal! Honestly, I did't think I would be able to reach it.


----------



## Roadyy

Glad to see some good rides and a few spook rides too. 


We met up with a group Saturday morning and hit the trail just after 9am. Little Man had a couple of times along the trail he froze staring off into the trees, but no bolting. He never has bolted. Soon as I ask him to continue on he would reluctantly move on for the first 5 feet then right back to focusing on the trail in front of us. We found a couple of underground yellow jacket nests along the trail and the first one sent two of the ladies off their horses. One had two stings to her face and 5-6 to her horse so they headed back to the camp to load up and go home for treatment. They are fine from last reports last night. The other lady didn't get stung, but her mule got several stings. They were able to continue the ride. My wife's horse got a few stings, but never got crazy just spinning and trying to rub his legs with his head to get them off. I was able to dismount and grab him enough for her to get off then helped DD get off so they could hunt for bees.

When the girl that got stung came off her horse bolted and then she did as well once back on her feet. I took off running up the hill to the logging trail and was able to catch her horse as she came right to me. I knocked 3 more bees off and walked her back to her rider.


After our picnic break one of the front riders got into another nest, but was able to escape unharmed and found us a detour around it. 



Other than those two nests the ride was amazing. I am so proud of DW and DD in how they were able to handle the excitement with calmness. DW said she got really nervous after seeing the other two come off then Trusty started acting up. She like the rest of the ride enough to agree to do it again. I think this helped build more confidence in Trusty to not hurt her.

*9.82 miles

Total 106.32*

Ok. here are the pics.


----------



## gunslinger

DW's back was a little better this weekend and she decided she'd like to take a short ride on Sonny....her QH....

Jack, DW's other QH, and somewhat green, hadn't been ridden since June 29th.....and needed to be rode.....

So, I rode Jack.....

Oh my.....While I knew Miss Lacy was a great trail horse, after this weekend's ride I realized what an outstanding trail horse she is and just what DW is going through......

Miss Lacy is a push button fly by wire kind of horse....and likes to lead.....she gaited and moves on pretty good......soooo easy to ride.....and so fun ride.....

Jack was okay, after he quit bucking that is........except he veered and wandered all over the trail......kind of crabbed if you will......ran me under every low limb he saw......

Needless to say....next time......DW will ride Miss Lacy......

Jack needs a lot of work...I'd never ridden him and haven't been on a bumpity horse in many years......so I think I'm going to be taking him for awhile......although.....I love my cadillac ride.....Ahhh...man......I hope the next ride is better....


----------



## QOS

Celeste - Biscuit always thinks logs on the ground are alligators waiting to eat The Biscuit's bread stick legs. Glad you had a good ride!!!

AnitaAnn - would love to ride with you - the alligators and spiders aren't that big of a deal. Spiders I can whap that snot out and alligators are pretty much a non issue - they generally are like most wild animals - trying to avoid humans so come on over and ride with me!

Eole - gorgeous pictures. Love the fall...my favorite time of year.

Liltuktuk hope you are better soon. Ugh - back stuff really bites because it can sure mess up all kinds of of other stuff. 

Thanks Tiff - you need to come over to Beaumont and ride with us at Tyrrell - sorry your horse was giving you a fit. :-x 

Evilamc -Biscuit is a stocky boy!!! Love him. Glad your Jax is working out so well. Glad the boots fit him. I hope I can get another couple of years out of Biscuit's hoof boots.

My cousin and I went riding yesterday. I was brushing Biscuit and a chunk of hair came off of his white spot on his right withers. :shock: Kellie and I aren't sure if it is the neoprene saddle pad I have been using with the Steele tree I have been riding in or the tree itself. It is tight in the withers and I have discussed that with Eric at Steele. I rode in Kellie's Ctircle Y and a wool backed pad after putting Desitin on his bald spot. 









We rode through the woods and out around the bayou. Gorgeous gorgeous day. Kellie's gelding spooked when something splashed into the water. It is odd for him to spook and I be danged if Biscuit didn't spook in the same spot on the way back when it splashed again. Could have been a little gator or a turtle- who knows. We rode 9.3 miles - whacked quiet a few spiders - one was on poor Biscuit's ear - so I had to flick that one off. Ugh...got a few on me. Pretty soon they will be a non issue as it gets cooler.

Hoping to get my new saddle before Christmas but not counting on it!!


----------



## QOS

Dang Roaddy - that was some ride. Sorry about the ladies getting stung...that must have hurt! Glad you were able to catch the horse!

Gunslinger - LOL sounds like you were pretty busy not getting scraped off by a limb. Miss Lacy sounds like a dream. Glad your wife's back is better.


----------



## liltuktuk

Had my first chiropractic visit today. My hips are apparently very crooked and have just thrown everything all the way up to my back out of whack. Dr. said I've probably been like this for awhile and just finally something had to give. He put me on two scales side by side, one foot on each scale, and I was 17 pounds heavier on the left scale because of the way my hips cause me to lean. :shock: First time I've ever had a Doctor say 'HOLY CRAP' when evaluating me. Then he started checking out the knots in my back and neck and I got another 'HOLY CRAP'. 

I've had minor aches and pains in my neck and shoulders since High School (10 years ago, eek!), but after months of physical therapy and no relief I just kind of learned to deal with it. Guess I should have gone to a chiropractor a long time ago...

He did my first adjustment today and after one adjustment he had the discrepancy in my hips from 3/4" difference to 1/8". I go back 3 times a week for the next 3 weeks and then we'll reevaluate. 

I'm to lay off the running for a week, but he said riding was fine as long as I'm only trail riding. I'm pretty sure him and I have a different opinion on what trail riding actually entails and how strenuous it can be. :wink: Needless to say I'll be taking it easy for at least a week.

I'll be interested to see how getting me back in alignment helps my riding and how Amira is. I've always said that her left lead is her bad lead and that's why I can't sit it as well, but now I'm wondering if its because I'm so out of alignment that I can't sit well and thus she can't move as well either. Time will tell I guess.


----------



## Oreos Girl

I was so excited because my last planned trial ride got cancelled because of weather. Well it was cool but still pretty weekend. I packed up horses, human, and dog and headed over to Lanett, AL Friday afternoon. It was really cool Sat. morning so we hung around waiting for it to warm up. Poor Fiddler, he doesn't like mules/donkey's and my friend has 2. For entertainment/training, I walked Fiddler over to the roundpen that was holding one. He danced and pranced. Once he someone settled down I tried walking him around the outside of the roundpen. He still danced. Then I wanted to try Oreo's front hoof boots on Fiddler since they recommend shoes at Roosevelt State Park. Note to self, should have done before freaking Fiddler out with a donkey. It was hard to get him to stand still to put them on, but he did fine with them. We stuck him in the pasture wearing the boots. Good news to report after 36 hours of being around 2 donkeys he willing (no halter and lead rope) stood within 8 feet of the one that was across the fence from him.

Loaded the horses, and started over. It should have taken half an hour to get there, and over an hour later. I have the reputation of getting lost on trail rides. This time I got lost before I even got there. It didn't help that there had been an accident so the road that we needed was closed and the park ranger gave us wrong directions (right vs left, how important can that be?)

Luckily we saw a sign for trailer parking because for a place that allows you to bring in your own horse, pulling in with a trailer would be a mistake. Luckily there were people in the parking area that had been there before and told us to just saddle up and ride over.

So I ride Fiddler and my friend rides Oreo. This is a picture of the trail ahead and Donna and Oreo behind us.















These are the views from the overlook. I don’t know what altitude change we did but I think we climbed most of this hill.


















Fiddler and I 









Donna and Oreo. 










This is an overlook that cars pull into so they were really surprised to see 2 horses show up (and we were surprised that it was this overlook). 1 kid was very interested. First he says high to Oreo









Then he says hi to Fiddler.








The way down the mountain wasn’t as well marked. Oreo’s compass was just fine so he told us most of the turns to make. However, I have found the magnetic interference in his compass, green grass. Let him choose the direction once and it was straight for the grass which wasn’t a trail. Luckily I did have my GPS with me. 
According to my GPS we did 4.8 miles for a total of 171.2 for the year. I have 28.8 more to go to my goal of 200.


----------



## evilamc

Roadyy that sounds like more excitement then you guys needed in a ride! I'm glad none of you were hurt an the girl that did come off is doing ok now 

Gunslinger you mean you don't like running into tree limbs and drunk horses? Sounds like you'll have your work cut out for ya! I'm sure your wife will love your Cadillac 

QOS I hope you figure out whats causing his white spot  Sucks finding that, saddle fit is such a pain. You got in a nice long ride though!

liltuk I'm glad the chiro got you all fixed up! Well almost all there. They usually recommend coming back a few times a week at first so they can get you all back together. Hope you feel better riding, just don't let him know how your trail rides are 

Oreo sounds like you had a fun weekend! Poor Fiddler getting traumatized by the donkeys! Its so funny how horses are so weirded out by them long ears.

Well I had a pretty terrible day. Got to barn at a good time, got Jax loaded up and we headed over to Fountianhead state park, its like 4 miles from us, but I've never been there! I was excited to ride somewhere new so close to home....Yeah that ended quickly.

Got there and unloaded and he was a little worked up, so I let him relax at the grass some, and after he seemed more relaxed I got him all tacked up. He was a gentleman and stood still while mounting...we did a lot of work on that on Saturday.

So we hit the trail and hes a firecracker! Somehow my stirrup got turned all funky so I think it was kinda jabbing him while I was trying to fix it haha. Once I got it fixed he calmed down.

So we started down the trails...and what I thought were the trails..So many leaves and poor markers I couldn't tell where the paths were! I'd be riding along fine, then we'd miss a sharp turn and end up at a dead end, so we turn around, find turn we miss...tons of roots rocks and wooden step things along trail....I was just not having fun  So we managed to find our way back. I gave up after I got to a water crossing that had 2 bridges...both did NOT look horse safe and the water crossing just looked iffy too. I did find out that Jax is quite the mountain goat though, haha he had to turn around on a pretty steep hill and did it great!

So we finally got back, I got him untacked and decided to graze him some more to try and make this not such a bad trip.

Andddd then he would NOT load. I spent an hour trying to load him. Trying everything I could think of. He does NOT like having pressure (dressage whip tapping) applied I learned today. Two men came over and offered to help, said they rode too so I figured why not. Well one took Jax with a running start while the other one and I kinda waved him on from behind and we got him in. So that was quite an experience. He's always just walked right on, and adding pressure made him rear, and just freak out I really didn;t know what to do.

So when we got home I decided we'd practice more, spent an hour teaching him how to send and trying to desensitize him to the whip some...and it was helping, but still could not get him in...So I finally sunk down to the level of bribery. Boy you should of seen how fast he hopped on when I got a cup of his grain involved.....So I made him get on and off 5x, the last time without use of grain, and called it a night. I shouldn't have to use bribery but with how uncomfortable he was with using pressure/release I didn;t know what else to do! Guess I need to do some work on the ground with him to get him more comfortable with that.

We got in a big 1.67 miles! 275.91 for the year. I just may make 300 though! Thats my goal.


----------



## any

23.10.2014 - 42 km;
24.10.2014 - 23,5 km;
25.10.2014 - 14 km;
31.10.2014 - 7,5 km;
02.11.2014 - 24,5 km;
04.11.2014 - 23 km;
05.11.2014 - 36,5 km;
07.11.2014 - 44,5 km;
09.11.2014 - 46,5 km; total: 1035,5 km

hubertus in Motycz


----------



## Roadyy

Welcome back Any.
Great pics and so many miles(km)


----------



## Celeste

Evil, I would just bribe him. Pick your battles. Food in the trailer is not so bad.


----------



## Zexious

Any--Lovely pictures, as always


----------



## phantomhorse13

This weekend, DH and I went down to Jersey for the last ride of the season. Its always a big one and this year was no different with 108 entries! The weather on Friday was horrendous: temps in the mid-40s, insanely cold winds, off and on clouds and at one point, it hailed. Certainly made us appreciate Saturday, which felt much warmer as there wasn't much wind and the sun was shining.

DH and I were riding with two other friends in the 75. Day started with a bang as both horses ridden by friends were raving lunatics at the start, with one rearing and one bucking out of camp. Certainly made me appreciate how unflappable Sultan is (at least when he feels like it anyway :wink. After navigating the fields full of misc stuff (everything from junked cars in the bushes to farm equipment parked beside the path to rolled up plastic irrigation lines flapping and rolling around), we crossed the main road to the "real" trails.. and the real fun began.

Jersey is known for its sandy trails and pine trees (the area is called the pine barrens for a reason). However, its also known for its amazing mud puddles, which draw mudders and motocross riders from all over. With the large amount of rain that fell Thursday, the puddles were frequent.. and some stretched entirely across the trail. So what, you think: good trail horses don't care about water. And indeed, the problem wasn't with the horses going into the puddles, but what happened during the crossing.

Because of the vehicle traffic, its not uncommon to find holes - and big ones - in the puddles. The problem is trying to guess where those holes might be under the black water. So crossing each puddle is a crap shoot, as you try to figure out where the ground is best. We would get to a puddle and walk through one at a time, so if a horse found a bad spot, the next horse could pick a different path. Sultan was the first to cross one puddle and unfortunately found a hole.. stepping forward with his LF, he just dropped into space.. falling enough to actually land with his chest on the edge of the hole. He lurched his way up and out, but for that sickening moment I wondered if he would even HAVE a leg. :shock:

After a brief hands-on, I was thrilled to find he was uncut and his shoe was even on. Off we went down the trail. We did the first loop (12 miles) with no further excitement, had a 10 minute rest period, then went out to repeat the loop again. Made a point to pick a different spot to cross Sultan's puddle and everyone made it with no problems.. until we got to another puddle. 

Even though George went through the same place he had the first time, this time he found a hole with his LH. It was almost slow motion, watching him carefully pick his way until suddenly his hindleg disappeared into nothing, knocking him sideways and almost sending my DH for a swim. George was able to stay on his feet, but it was a close thing. Another hands-on exam showed no cuts or obvious issues, so down the trail we went and into the first hold.

To our dismay, George was off on that left hind in the hold. It was only slight, not every stride, so the vets offered to let us work on him and try another loop. DH said no thanks and called it a day at 24 miles. 

That left three of us to continue on. Off we went on the next loop (20 miles), and yet again another horse had issue in that same fricking puddle. Check horse, nothing cut, continue on. Then rinse and repeat in terms of the vet check: horse fell in the hole with RF, so was off on that leg at the hold. Friend said all done and called it a day at 44 miles.

Then there were two. Out we went on the next loop (18 miles) and had to navigate those fricking puddles again. This time we got lucky, but heard about a rider ahead of us who had not been so lucky: her horse feel, she came off, and then the horse fled into the woods. We kept a sharp eye out for the missing horse, but never saw or heard a thing (he was found uninjured a while later; owner likely cracked some ribs though). Our two horses moved out happily down the trail, but every so often I thought I felt something not quite right.. Got off and trotted in hand and Sultan looked fine. Friend didn't see anything either. Kept on going, but that niggling feeling that our day was about done kept on.

And indeed, in the next check, Sultan was not right on the LF - [email protected]#&ing hole! :evil: He was off about every 5th step. I was given the option of going back out to try to finish (we had the 12 mile loop left), but it wasn't worth it to me. We called it a day at 62 miles. :sad: Sent the lone remaining friend out alone (to her horror, as she was not impressed with having to ride in the dark alone) and were thrilled when she finished with flying colors. Her first 75 mile ride!




















































Both boys were much improved the next morning and they are now totally back to normal (and running around the pasture like idiots). A disappointing end to what had been a fairy tale season. But most important thing is everyone is fine!!


2014 mileage
...
10/25/14 sultan 49.42 miles 6.6 mph 1270.54 total miles
11/09/14 sultan 62.89 miles 8.1 mph *1333.43 total miles*


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

glad everyone is okay, Ph13! those holes would freak me out!


----------



## Zexious

phantomhorse--Yikes! Glad that ended up oki. And so jealous of the pics... The weather looks beautiful!


----------



## greentree

Some of this stuff is TOO crazy to make up.....this morning before I woke up, I heard donkey braying. Now, we live in a hollow where stuff echoes around and gets amplified by the limestone, so I hear stuff sometimes you know?? So I am filling the coffee pot, look out the kitchen window, and there are THREE black donkeys in my front yard! Mary got one in the barn while I went to get some sweet feed, since they were totally uninterested in my pellets.

We named him Captain Jack. They are all jacks. Maybe it is a sign that I should start breeding mules!


PH, I HATE holes. My first ride was ruined by a hole! We were getting a drink out of one, and. Molly stepped down in and SUNK, I stayed on until she stepped sideways HEAVING herself out, then I just sort of gracefully slid off, into the mud. We finished, but then she started being " off", and so I bred her, and that gave here a year and a half off, and she came back sound. Sorry you rode 62 miles! 

Any, good to see you!


----------



## Celeste

DIL and I both had the day off for Veterans Day. The weather was beautiful and she wanted to go for a little ride. We rode 2.3 miles. Everything was perfect. The sun was shining. It was around 65 degrees. 

That brings me up to *196.01*


----------



## any

few more photos 


























looking for fox tail:








not me but Borys trying do his best to get bottle of vodka from that guy xD :


----------



## phantomhorse13

Naughty Borys!! :rofl:


----------



## evilamc

Any you go on some pretty awesome looking rides! Love the pics! BAD Bory!!!!!!

Greentree do you have any idea whos donkeys they are? Thats crazy that they were randomly there!

PH that ride looks....kinda fun? Kinda scary though too with the mud holes, glad you made it out alive  How many more rides are you doing this year?

So I'm switching up Jax's diet, it somewhat seems like hes been getting hotter and hotter...so I'm wondering if the ration balancer I use just doesn't agree with him? I did some reading and I'm wondering if he could possibly be soy intolerant? He kinda matches some of the symptoms. So figured out a new diet for him and it will actually be cheaper then my current one! So win win hopefully! The ration balancer is high protein from the soy beans, so will be interesting to see how he does with new diet and if it makes a difference or if I was just being hopeful.


----------



## jamesqf

A nice little ride yesterday, about 6 miles, some off on a side track we hadn't been down before. Pretty nice level track through forest and a bit of meadow, looping us back to the trailer.

The first couple of miles, though, was an uphill climb. Would have been ok, except that it's been unseasonably warm the last week, and the horses have been getting winter coats, so as you can see we wound up with a couple of pretty sweaty steeds. Nice view, though. (If you're interested, the picture in my last week's ride was taken on the lakeshore that you could see just behind the pine tree.)


----------



## greentree

I have NO idea where these donkeys are from....someone might have dumped them...

Captain Jack has a home here, he is the SWEETEST, but I certainly don't need THREE!! I will post some pics when I have a little faster connection. Right now it is having trouble with only letters, lol!

James!! What a gorgeous picture! We should all go together to buy lotto tickers, then when we win, we could just truck around trail riding with each other....don't I come up with the BEST ideas????

Ph13, I am so glad the boys are back to normal! How is Dream?

Any, Borys looks like a large, dark version of my fillies!

Roadyy, I am really happy to hear your DW is riding. Hope she continues to gain her confidence back!


----------



## QOS

Any - so glad to see you back and loved the pictures!!! Bory's a pill!! Those pictures are hilarious!!!

Dawn - dang...that is a shame about the holes. My friend James had his gelding Fox fall into a hole (the ground looked solid) and poor ol' Fox busted his mouth. Glad the boys are better!

Glad you go out for a nice ride James.

I met my friend Cherie out for a ride in Tyrrell Park...she was with me when I fell off of Biscuit so we tried again!! It was overcast and pretty cool this morning. I wore my CuddlDuds and my Larry The Cable Guy shirt (that is what hubby calls it) and was plenty warm. We rode 11.56 miles today. Had a blast. Biscuit did stumble once when we were heading back to the trailhead. 

Generally I can tell whether it was front/back/left/right but this felt like was all four feet and I think we dipped down almost a foot. I really thought we were going to hit the ground - bless his heart - he managed to get his feet under him and he acted like nothing had happened.

That is why I love that horse!


----------



## Oreos Girl

Dang QOS, I can't do 11.56. I accidentally did 10 one time (got lost typical me) and thought my but was going to die.


----------



## gunslinger

Oreos Girl said:


> Dang QOS, I can't do 11.56. I accidentally did 10 one time (got lost typical me) and thought my but was going to die.


My average for 2013 was 11 and change......

So far this year the average is 9 and change but we didn't ride the long loops in the smokey's......but did have an 18 miler a few weeks ago on lookout mountain.

Personally I like a ride that's over 10........cost me the same to trailer there.....so I might as well ride all day.....DW can't do the long loops anymore and she's hurting pretty bad after about 4 miles.....GF, on the other hand, loves to ride all day....

Of course, I'm riding a cadillac....and thus able to enjoy the long rides....


----------



## Celeste

So Gunslinger, want to sell me that cadillac?


----------



## phantomhorse13

On Tuesday, I went out with my SIL and a lady from her barn, on that  friend's horse. The mare is fairly new to the barn, but she has been a delight. Not real finished, but very sweet and willing. And seeing as the boys are having a well-deserved end-of-season break, I am thrilled to have a horse to ride at all!

Weather was unusually warm: 62 and partly sunny. The light breeze was cold though, just as a small reality check. No way was I going to waste what was likely the last nice day of the year doing chores. 







































Yesterday I drove down to see Dream. I have been getting more-than-daily updates from the friend she is with, but it was so nice to see her in person. She actually came running over to greet me (unusual for her, as she is not a very demonstrative or cuddly horse). Her topline looks SO much better! :clap:She is still far from fat, but compared to how she looked a month ago, there is a dramatic improvement - no more xylophone spine!! She has about 2 weeks left on the doxy, so fingers crossed that is enough to knock the Lyme into remission.


2014 mileage
...
11/09/14 sultan 62.89 miles 8.1 mph 1333.43 total miles
11/11/14 sula 8.68 miles 3.7 mph *1342.11 total miles*


----------



## gunslinger

Celeste said:


> So Gunslinger, want to sell me that cadillac?


Ah...that would be like selling a kid.....

I luvs my horsey.....


----------



## Zexious

phantomhorse--Drooling. Just saying xD 'dat weather


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Dawn- so glad to hear Dream is doing better! 

The girls and I have less than 3 weeks before we move to Northern Maryland. Hopefully our last location change for a while! My bf and I just found a beautiful apartment to rent only 15 minutes from where the girls will be boarded so I am ecstatic!!!! 

Meanwhile, in current time, the girls are adjusting to the colder weather and I am struggling to keep them from becoming obese! 

With the lack of trails Selena and I have been averaging 5-7 mile rides. We have been having a blast out on the trail with Vee however! A couple nights ago Selena & I took Vee out with us on a 1/2 hour trail ride through my barn lady's private trails. Vee was even better than last time, staying calm and relaxed with the exception of freedom in the beginning lol. We went over logs & tree branches,through thick brush, up & down dirt hills, through ditches, etc. Vee was FEARLESS! She ate along the way and when we got back to the barn she immediately tanked up on water...just what Mom likes to see :thumbsup:








Vee's hunting gear :lol:








Laying in the poop pile...nasty mares


----------



## jamesqf

You know, I finally remembered who Vee reminds me of! A very Puckish girl:


> Thou speak'st aright;
> I am that merry wanderer of the night.
> I jest to Oberon and make him smile
> When I a fat and bean-fed horse beguile,
> Neighing in likeness of a filly foal:


----------



## EnduranceLover6

jamesqf said:


> You know, I finally remembered who Vee reminds me of! A very Puckish girl:


She's as fat as a bean-fed horse alright! :shock: Hahaha!


----------



## Zexious

^I don't get that analogy, but I love it xD


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

Any, I love your photos! Did Borys win you a bottle of vodka? 

Phantom, so glad that Dream is doing better! And your sunny day looked delicious.

greentree, I wonder where those black jacks came from? I love my donks! I have discovered that the jack I rescued, who was sooooo overweight, does in deed have testicles. And now that his weight is reasonable, he is attempting breed with our jenny Dusty! Both of them have serious bite marks on their backs and the jack has wrenched his knee twice. You will need to find a jenny to start your donkey breeding operation.

Evil, I wonder if Jax is getting hotter just because he is getting enough exercise now. One thing I have thought as I have gotten to know gaited horses, is that they have a LOT of energy and like to GO GO GO. With the exception of MY gaited horse Ella. She prefers an easy amble any day. But she is IR and has lots of issues with that. I hope the feed change helps with Jax.

We went riding on Tuesday as it was not raining and not too windy up on Huckleberry Flats where we rode. We rode with our friends Janice and Kathy. I was very excited to ride with Kathy. She likes to ride bareback like me, so I was looking forward to talking to her. Kathy rode her sorrel Morgan mare Julie and ponied a grey gelding named Rain. For most of the ride, Rain was running loose because he knows the trail and stays close. He was a crack up!
























This was a very steep hill that we went up and down a few times. Our greenie Millie was afraid to go down the hill with her rider, Kim.
















We rode on some great OHV trails that had moguls and banked turns. It was a blast trotting and cantering. At one point while we were loping, April went up in the air because Rain was coming up behind her and she didn't like that. Rain passed us and slipped a little. He looked back at us like he thought we MADE him slip, then kicked out toward us. It was hilarious!

We rode 16 miles.

Today it is rainy and cold, but tomorrow we may be able to go again to Huckleberry Flats.


----------



## jamesqf

Zexious said:


> ^I don't get that analogy, but I love it xD


From Shakespeare's "A Midsummer Night's Dream": http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Puck_(A_Midsummer_Night's_Dream)


----------



## any

Foxtail Ranch said:


> Any, I love your photos! Did Borys win you a bottle of vodka?


unfortunately - not :/ 
btw - i've started to think about how popular is that rule - in here if you fall you need to bring bottle of vodka /kids bring a chocolate or cake/ 

successful attempt few years ago:


----------



## Maryland Rider

Old English is tough, reminds me of a tick, under one's skin.
I have enough issues with today's English.
I also did not receive the Internet Acronym Decoder Book.


----------



## Celeste

I haven't done any trail riding this weekend, but I have ridden The Princess in the arena. She is doing better.


----------



## Roux

English Major here, love it all! Lol

I am glad to see people are out riding. I can't get out to the barn before sunset so I have been doing some stuff in the arena but no trails.

I set up the arena to teach Roux about free jumping. So far I have been able to send him around the arena and then come back to me and also through the "shute" but not with any jumps set up. This week I will add trot polls and go from there. 

Also rode bareback in the arena for a few hours for fun. Hopefully I will be moving in the middle of December and will be able to ride on the weekends!

Any- I just LOVE Borys!!!


----------



## jamesqf

Maryland Rider said:


> Old English is tough, reminds me of a tick, under one's skin.
> I have enough issues with today's English.


Shakespeare's not Old English, nor even Middle English. Elizabethan. And honestly, I find most of Shakespeare much easier to understand than much of the English of today's popular culture.

Just for fun, here's a bit of Old English, with translation:


> Þæs ofereode, | That was overcome,
> þisses swa mæg. | so may this be.


 From the 10-century poem 'Deor'. 
(Note: the Þ character is a thorn, pronounced as 'th'.)


----------



## Maryland Rider

I seem to have missed the fun part in the hieroglyphics.
It can't be Russian there are too many vowels.


----------



## Roux

jamesqf said:


> Shakespeare's not Old English, nor even Middle English. Elizabethan. And honestly, I find most of Shakespeare much easier to understand than much of the English of today's popular culture.
> 
> Just for fun, here's a bit of Old English, with translation: From the 10-century poem 'Deor'.
> (Note: the Þ character is a thorn, pronounced as 'th'.)


James you might appreciate this my first horse I named Æsc.










Here is a pic of us for fun:


----------



## Celeste

Roux, you seem to limit yourself to riding extremely beautiful horses.


----------



## Zexious

^I was just thinking the same thing! :O

jamesqf--I would have gotten the Puck reference if I had seen that (I didn't Dx) but apparently "bean fed" went over my head. This embarrasses me, as I'm an English major too xD For 100k, Shakespeare should be something I recognize. Oh the shame x.x


----------



## Celeste

Zexious said:


> ^I was just thinking the same thing! :O
> 
> jamesqf--I would have gotten the Puck reference if I had seen that (I didn't Dx) but apparently "bean fed" went over my head. This embarrasses me, as I'm an English major too xD For 100k, Shakespeare should be something I recognize. Oh the shame x.x


Well now you have a new odd reference to write an essay about.


----------



## jamesqf

Roux: Did you have an Oak and a Thorn to go with Æsc?

Zexious: But you should have caught the Oberon reference 

FWIW, I'm not an English major (BS was math & physics), I just read a lot. And Shakespeare (the Arkangel recordings) is some of my favorite listening on long drives...


----------



## tman33

Can't wait to get back in the saddle. Been on a hunting trip, sitting in a cold stand for 7-8 hours per day, for 8 days when the high was 30 for three days straight with high winds. To say it was ruff would be any understatement! There was four of us with three of us tagging out. Three bucks and one doe. We are glad to be back home and ready to start making tracks again. Glad to see a bunch of yall are still riding.


----------



## QOS

Loved all the pictures and the English lessons!!!!!

I didn't get to ride this weekend. Had a little birthday party for my son's fiance's little girl turning 5 - she had a little western themed party  Then it is raining today. Ugh...rained all night. Hoping to ride Sunday as I will be busy with cakes all week. 

I have gone out to see my horses though. They make me smile.:wink:


----------



## evilamc

I got in a fun ride this morning  My friend and I met up at trails where I used to board, she trailered her 4 year old there to take him on his first real trail ride! Then my new coworker and another boarder at her barn met up with us (they board next door to the trails).

We were trying to do a nice slow ride to keep it relaxing for the baby horse but we ended up doing quite a bit of trotting....well they did...to keep up with me LOL! Jax loves to lead! I ended up at the end of the line though towards the end because we took a wrong turn haha..so he had to follow, he didn't like that as much. When THEY lead the pack trotting though they moved out at a much faster trot, I had trouble keeping him in a fast enough running walk, it was a fun challenge for me 

Was a great ride though and everyone did really well! My friends 4 year old was a super star! Minus the jumping over any water, but she was ready for it and is an amazing rider so they did fine 

Then when it was time to go home....omg the brat returned!!!!!! He loaded up fine Friday to trailer out and go home, loaded up fine this morning to head to trails...then he would NOT load up to go home!!!!!! I think it has something to do with leaving his friend? Because we were trying EVERYTHING. Finally we tried putting her horse on my trailer first....then Jax hopped right in like nothings been going on! We got her horse out through my front escape door and Jax stayed on. Its so weird. I don't know how to approach this issue. When we got home we practiced loading a few times, I put grain in trailer and he actually ran up and self loaded to get to it....

I forgot to turn my tracker on  but I've rode these trails before, and its about a 7 mile loops that we did. We only rode in the ring friday so I can't add that in  My friend (the one I rode with today that has the 4 year old) actually hopped on Jax on friday and thought he was so cool. Her first time on a gaited horse haha, she was like I'm not doing anything but we're like gliding along!




























Leaving them behind 









"Look mom I can get on all by myself for my grain in there!" He wouldn't load for the little bit of grain I had with me though at park.









So 282.91 for the year 

Started working on bridal shower invites haha my moms been bugging me for a week or two to make them for her


----------



## phantomhorse13

Despite the less-than-pleasant weather, I got out with a friend for a ride today. Since it was only the 2 of us, she asked if I would ride her Haffie mare, Hailey, while she rode the other (Sula, the pintabian I have been riding for her). The friend is a touch nervous with the new horse, esp when riding with certain others from the barn (who are very lacking in trail etiquette imo), so it was a nice opportunity to give her a confidence-boosting ride.

I had not ridden Hailey before, but knew she could be every bit an opinionated pony mare if asked to be in the lead. The day was grey, spitting snow, cold and quite windy in the open (temps in the upper 30s with windchills in the upper teens). We planned to stick mostly to the woods where there would be less wind, but had to cross the fields between the barn and the trails. Hailey hadn't gone but a few steps into the field when the first temper tantrum happened (we were going first, of course). Luckily she is so fat she can't really do much, so the tantrum passed with some minor encouragement and we did indeed make it to the trails!

Overall, the ride was lovely. Hailey is quite smooth, so was an easy ride on my body despite doing a lot of walking. Sula behaved very well and her owner soon relaxed. We were out for a bit over 2 hours, which was plenty considering the weather.





























2014 mileage
...
11/11/14 sula 8.68 miles 3.7 mph 1342.11 total miles
11/16/14 hailey 8.42 miles 3.5 mph *1350.53 total miles*


----------



## tiffrmcoy

Well it's nice to see everyone getting some good rides in this weekend! Denise I would love to go over to Beaumont sometime, riding the same ol' route over and over again is getting pretty boring plus NO ONE at my barn will ride with me they're all either scared to ride in the neighborhood or they just don't ride at all. I have not been so lucky this weekend I haven't been able to ride for two reasons the weather has been awfully cold and rainy and Warrior ate some bad old hay and got a nasty case of colic. At the barn we take turns mucky/cleaning out the walk in shed in pasture well the person whose turn it was didn't pick up the old hay and Warrior ate it so Saturday we had to rush her to an emergency vet clinic. She's all better now but I exchanged a few not so nice words with the person who didn't pick up the old hay when it first happened but we're all at a good understanding now about properly cleaning up the walk in shed.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Yikes, glad Warrior is ok. Def not a good way to spend the weekend!!


----------



## liltuktuk

Amira and I did 7 miles this weekend. At a pretty decent clip too. We rode with my friend and her QH gelding Sly. We try to keep the ride mostly at a trot when we have Amira and Sly together, his walk is so slow and for some reason Amira really slows her walk down when with him so if we're walking we're crawling. But they did really good.

My friend left with Sly before I got to the barn and then I headed out and met up with them. Amira was so funny, we hit the side rode and I said "alright, lets go get them" and she took off into a nice easy canter. Hit the top of the hill and found a pile of Sly's manure which she of course had to stop and sniff and then she started screaming her fool head off as we were cantering because she could smell him. Silly mare.

Amira also got some wire stuck in her tail somehow when we first started out. We were trotting and I kept hearing this noise and couldn't figure out what it was, so I finally looked behind me and saw about 10 feet of wire bouncing along behind us. I stopped her once we were on the side road and pulled it out. Surprised she didn't freak out that it was "chasing" her!


----------



## Zexious

phantomhorse--Dat mane. 

jamesqf--To be fair, I miss a lot on this thread because I skim the posts very quickly, usually just reading a sentence or two per post, or I skip pages altogether. I'd read more in depth if I had something legit to contribute (like if I were trail riding myself and could participate). I just come to admire all the photos and live vicariously through those who get out and ride all the time while I physically cannot


----------



## Celeste

Zexious said:


> phantomhorse--Dat mane.
> 
> jamesqf--To be fair, I miss a lot on this thread because I skim the posts very quickly, usually just reading a sentence or two per post, or I skip pages altogether. I'd read more in depth if I had something legit to contribute (like if I were trail riding myself and could participate). I just come to admire all the photos and live vicariously through those who get out and ride all the time while I physically cannot


I wish that I rode more trail miles myself. This thread is fun to follow whether or not I get out do some miles. Like you said, we can live vicariously through others.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

No miles accumulating here! 

...But here is a cute video of Zayda (kitten I rescued off the highway) and Miss Vee. I swear they are up to no good!!! :rofl:


----------



## Celeste

That is so cute!!!!!!!!!!

It is nice of Miss Zayda to go ahead and get Miss Vee trained to ride! That is the bravest cat and most tolerant filly ever!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Celeste said:


> That is so cute!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> It is nice of Miss Zayda to go ahead and get Miss Vee trained to ride! That is the bravest cat and most tolerant filly ever!


That's what I was thinking! LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Oreos Girl

My cats are afraid of the horses. Horses would probably freak out if I put a cat on their back.


----------



## jamesqf

Zexious said:


> jamesqf--To be fair, I miss a lot on this thread because I skim the posts very quickly..


Oh, don't mind me  I just enjoy occasionally tweaking the tails of English majors and the like, who so often seem to think that those of us with degrees in STEM fields don't know anything about the humanities.


----------



## liltuktuk

Well the Western NY Lake Effect machine is up and running and my house is taking the brunt of it. Same with the barn where my horses are. So no riding for me for awhile as there is a driving ban in my town and the surrounding areas and my boyfriend and I just spent 3 hours working on clearing the driveway and are only half way done. Had to take a break.

Spoke with my friend who I board my horses with. Snow is up to her waist in the pasture, but she went out and checked on the horses and they were all munching hay. 

We had to dig a path to our shed to get our snow blower out, it doubles as a path for Sam to do his business, otherwise he would disappear in the snow.








My boyfriend attempting to snow blow the driveway, snow is up to his waist (he's 6+ ft tall).








My F-150 is under there somewhere...


----------



## 6gun Kid

Thought I would pop on and say howdy, my riding is all but over for the year, I'm afraid. When I moved back home, it took me a while to get fat pony here. Then when we got him here he broke out in hives, that took a couple of weeks to clear up. Then after a couple of rides we noticed my saddle no longer fit, soooo it looks like its time to go saddle shopping. However with the holidays coming up, and a large blended family to shop for, that wont happen til the new year. But count me in for next years thread, there are some really cool places up here in the DFW area to ride and I plan on checking them all out.


----------



## Atomicodyssey

Hi guys... Sorry I haven't been around lately. I'm going through a pretty bad break fr my now ex boyfriend of nearly two years. It's not been pretty and I've been hurt over it but honestly things are always getting better and it is a good thing he is now out of the picture. It's been coming. I haven't been riding at all. Not because I don't want to, but Bandit continues to scratch himself mercilessly. I currently continue to pay a mortgage for a very large and demanding pet I cannot even ride. I don't know what to do. I think he scratches so much because of allergies and the extreme amount of biting bugs. I love him and he is so athletic with so much potential but what does it matter? I've been thinking about selling or trading him to someone who lives further north in a cooler climate with mild bugs as I think many of his problems would alleviate. But I don't know this for certain. Overall I'm in kind of a rougher spot of my life and kind of could use some advice... At least as far as Bandit is concerned. I'm waiting to see if his scratches goes away with cooler weather, we shall see as they are still there as of yet.


----------



## greentree

Atomic, hugs to you! So sorry the trail is rough right now, but I love your attitude! 

6gun, what part of DFW are you in? I forgot, sorry. You can go ride in the grasslands! Love it there. DH used to drop me and the horse off there while he entertained customers at the NASCAR race. 

The weather was not great here for a day or so, but we did NOT get 6 feet of snow! We got about an inch. We went out Saturday and drove the geldings about 7 miles, and my hands and toes were getting cold by the time we got home, but it wasn't too bad. It is beautiful and sunny today, so I may get to ride! 

It is also our 31st wedding anniversary, but DH is out of town in training.....lol, good luck with THAT ! I would go celebrate at the cave, but my truck does not appreciate the cold anymore, and I may be stranded here at the house.


----------



## Roadyy

Atomic, from the posts of those further north of you and me they still have biting bugs. Even the Canadian riders have bugs. So that shouldn't be a deciding factor. Maybe find a combination of products or systems to help rid the bugs. I know there is a company that sells larvae to put in the compost piles of poo that will eat the fly eggs reducing them then use Apple Cider vinegar in the feed to get that in their system as well as auto fly spray cans in the barn like the air fresheners come in.

I know it all seems expensive, but should get rid of the flies. 


I know about high board for little riding time as I am paying more for keeping the horses by boarding than ever at my own place. Time spent traveling to horses and prepping for rides are so time consuming compared to walking out back and saddling up. I terribly miss that!!

Hopefully you can find a remedy soon that fits your needs. The horse will be no worse off being a pasture puff til you can get situated to get back to riding again next year.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Atomic, so sorry to hear that things haven't been easy for you recently. I hope the new direction you are heading brings you much happiness. 

The issue with the possible insect allergies is a tough one. Could be that a change of location would help, but all depends on what insects he is allergic to. I know of a mare up here who gets horribly itchy and will even chew herself bald/raw if she is exposed. Her new owner keeps a sleazy on her during the warmer months (her chest was the worst place) and does the apple cider vinegar and lots of bug spray routine that roaddy suggested. Her vet also gave her some steroid powder for her food if the itching got really severe. Hope you can find something to help your guy!


----------



## Roux

Celeste said:


> Roux, you seem to limit yourself to riding extremely beautiful horses. :smile:


Oh thank you! I think I have just been lucky to snag the pretty ones! 









Aesc was a OTTB and I actually had one of his full brothers too! They were both 17+HH. No one rode them since they had been off the track which by the time I got them was 4 years. Obviously, no one would say this was a good idea for first horses but I never had a problem with them and they were AMAZING trail horses. 



jamesqf said:


> Roux: Did you have an Oak and a Thorn to go with Æsc?


Actually I named his brother Atlantys! 

Here they are together:








*** *** *** 
On a different note I thought I would share this story:

Yesterday my Shih Tzu, Atticus, was stolen from my back yard. I was at work but hubby had let the dogs out for a few minutes before he went to work. He was out side for 10 min!
When DH went to let the dogs back in Atticus was missing. He obviously started looking for him and there was evidence that someone had opened up our back gate. He immediately filed a police report and got in his patrol car (he is a police officer) and began driving around the neighborhood. 
In a stroke of good luck he saw a young woman walking two dogs on a leash. One of which was OUR DOG!!! 
He pulled over to talk to her and she admitted that Atticus wasn't her dog. I am so completely grateful that DH found him so quickly. 

The thing that really bothers me is she had Atticus on a leash and collar. So she must have been planning on stealing him because why else would she have a spare leash and collar with her?!?! 

We put up a panel to block the gate so it can't be opened or so you can't look in. I NEVER leave the dogs out if I am not home because I have been so worried about someone taking him! I just can't believe someone would steal a dog... 

Just thought I would share in case any of you have small dogs, it only took 10 min for someone to nab him from our yard and that was with someone home and with my big border collie in the yard too. 

I will be so happy when we move, we are closing in less than one month and the new house has a very secure private back yard. 

*** *** *** 

Lastly, I haven't been getting in ANY miles. We have been working until after sunset so by the time we get done there isn't time to ride. Also it has been so so so cold that once the sun goes down its really not pleasant to be out side. 

One of our friends offered to let me bring the horses to his ranch over Thanksgiving so I am hoping that I will be able to get in some really nice rides next week, weather permitting!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Roux said:


> The thing that really bothers me is she had Atticus on a leash and collar. So she must have been planning on stealing him because why else would she have a spare leash and collar with her?!?!


And I hope the end to this was "and my DH promptly arrested her for larceny." What POSSIBLE excuse she did have for why she was walking YOUR dog?! :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## phantomhorse13

Got out for a quick ride today, despite the cold weather. It was about 30 with a pretty stiff wind (I made a point not to look at the weather station for the windchill before leaving), but it was partly sunny. After seeing so many pictures of the snowy horror that is the southern Buffalo area, I was thankful for our weather! 

[*Liltuktuk*, are you ok I hope?! Weather guy said you were looking at another couple feet of snow today/tonight. :shock:]

Went out on Sula with my SIL on her husband's horse, Kermit. Knowing we are prepping Sula for a solo adventure, my SIL not only let us lead the whole time, she intentionally kept Kermit back just so we could see what happened. Sula doesn't like Kermit anyway, so she never flicked an ear when he would disappear from view. She was def a bit more up than normal, but other than one mild spook when a hawk flew up suddenly, she did great.





























2014 mileage
...
11/16/14 hailey 8.42 miles 3.5 mph 1350.53 total miles
11/20/14 sula 5.38 miles 4.0 mph *1355.91 total miles*


----------



## Oreos Girl

Roux, that is terrible about your dog. I am glad your husband found it.


----------



## liltuktuk

Phantom - We are fine, thankfully yesterday's snow stayed south of where I live. Spoke with my friend this morning and all the horses are fine. She's brought them in during the night for the past few days into tie stalls and everyone has remained calm and just munched hay all night until they went back out in the morning. 

Unfortunately there have been a lot of barn roofs (and house roofs) collapsing due to the large amount of snow. I've seen postings on Craigslist and Facebook of people asking for help to get the barns dug out and rescue and move horses. A lot of these barns are in areas where there's still driving bans and roads are impassable, so its hard to get help. I have not heard of any horses or other livestock being injured or killed due to the collapses, but there have been 13 human fatalities due to the storm so far.

Weather this weekend is supposed to warm up and being 60F by Monday with rain, so now we're under a flood watch.

I'm hoping to make it out to the barn tonight to see my ponies, maybe try to go for a ride through all this snow. :lol:

Overall we probably got 5 feet of snow at my house, areas south of me had more. The record total from this storm was 7 feet I believe in the Town of Wales. We got ourselves dugout on Wednesday and the travel ban in my town was lifted this morning, so today was the first day I was able to go in to work since Monday. 

Buffalo, NY has once again proved it's status as the "city of good neighbors". Everywhere you look are people helping out their neighbors or even those they don't know. A friend of our neighbor came to plow their driveway and ended up helping us blast through the end of ours as we had been shoveling all day trying to get it cleared. And in the horse community those who have not been affected by the snow are offering stalls, pens, hay, and trailering to anyone who needs it.


----------



## Roadyy

Roux, hate to hear someone stole your dog, but glad your husband found it quickly.


----------



## Celeste

Donna and I rode our regular 5.4 mile ride today. The weather was perfect. 62 degrees, sun shining, it was nice. By the last mile of our ride we started to see deer hunters moving in with trucks and 4-wheelers. We also heard a few shots in the distance. We seemed to have survived in spite of the hunters; we stayed on the public dirt road and we wore orange. I just passed the 200 mile mark!

*Total 201.41*


----------



## liltuktuk

Just saw a news article, one horse has died as a result of the snow storm. A retired mounted sheriff's horse. Part of a barn roof collapsed and trapped three horses underneath. One was found dead, one is alive, but down and unable to get up, one had some minor scrapes.

Sad sad sad. This is why I prefer to keep my horses outside during major storms. Yes we brought them in during this, but our barn is strong structurally and has a very sloped roof, the snow barely stuck to it. Only reason they came in was because of the high winds and below freezing temps they had just had enough. They were also checked on multiple times per night. Not faulting the owners of the barn, I understand the situation they were in (stuck at home like me), but now the barn has been condemned and there are 7 more horses they need to find a boarding situation for. Just a tough situation for everyone.

I'm going to hug my ponies extra hard tonight.

Sorry this is off topic, this is just the thread I'm on the most and I feel like I know everyone on this thread even though I've never met any of you.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Thank you for the update Liltuktuk. I had been hoping all was well with you and yours. Very sad over the loss of life and property. I cannot even fathom 7 feet of snow.


----------



## phantomhorse13

I had intended to get Sula out for her first solo ride today, repeating what we did yesterday. Life had other ideas!

Today was cold (30), windy (15-20mph), and there was just something in the air. Our herd at home was running amuck just for the hell of it and the herd at my SIL's barn was no different. Arrived to see my BIL in the field behind the barn cutting corn, which was apparently all the excuse the horses needed to be running around their paddocks like fools - even the 2000lb ancient draft horse was kicking up his heels! :shock:

Caught Sula (after wondering for a brief moment if I was going to be run down as the herd came thundering over) and it was quickly apparent her attention was on anything but me. Got her tacked up and into the ring and she was spooking and jumping around and looked like a pinto giraffe. Got on and walked a couple times around, but soon got back off as it was obvious I was just a passenger.

And so the ground work began. :???:

Eventually, we left the ring and went for a walk in-hand as I had given up any idea of riding her out in that state. I think for every step forward we went 3 sideways or backwards to start with. Once we got through the Very Scary Corn Field and out to the trail itself, Sula found her brain. Worked her in hand up and down the trails for a couple miles, then turned for home. Getting back through the Very Scary Corn Field took a while, as her brain temporarily left again. But we worked through it and returned to the ring and did some under saddle work. Ended the ride on a good note, with her walking on a loose rein with her head where it belonged despite the wind and the combine and the horses running around.



















My legs are already telling me that walking 3 miles up and down hills then doing ring work was a dumb idea. :lol:

Not sure that covering miles on foot counts towards my total and the mile of ringwork we did doesn't seem like it would count either, so no change in my total today.


----------



## evilamc

Sula is super cute PH! You're going to be feeling that walk tomorrow...Horses love being silly in this weather I swear.

liltuktuk! I'm glad you and your ponies survived the snowww! Thats so sad about the loss of the one horse though  You'll have to get some cute snow ride pics for us!

EL6 your kitten and Vee need their own show...that video is TOO cute!!!!!!!!! I wonder what you'd catch on video if you put up a hidden camera lol!!

Atomic I'm sorry about your break up  Its hard after being with someone a few years when it ends, I've been there a few times  I wish Bandit could be a better therapist for you now when you need it its crazy the bugs are still driving him crazy. I wonder what his old owners did? Join a bunch of facebook groups, maybe you could find someone a little more north or maybe west that would trade with you?

Yay for Celeste hitting 200 miles!

I got off work so early today I actually had time to ride! Had a good ride, did a look of work on our breaks. This little horse is so dang flexible, its hard to do a one rein stop with him! Towards the end he was doing much better and more so stopping off my seat though. Poor guy gets a little frustrated when I'm making him stop/slow down but he needs to listen and do as I ask or he gets to do circles!!

When I got back I tried on his new cooler....hes so stinkin adorable in it!









Thennnn I decided to try putting him and my BO horse out together...Dexter went to his new home Monday, so the two of them have been hanging out across the fence with eachother. BO horse actually whinnys for him even now when I take him out. So I took the risk and put them out together. BO horse sniffed and tried to say hi but Jax was still scared of him because of the terrible beating he got before...So Gunner just left him be and gave him space. I hung out in the field with them for 30-40 minutes to observe, Jax wouldn't leave my side so we pretty much had a giant cuddlefest. He was such a goober and loved when I made goofy noises on his face and played with his nose lol! We had fun. When I left to go grab their dinner he followed me back up to stalls. So I fed them in stalls next to eachother and that went well. So heres to hoping they figure it out!









He got a little brave and tried to go say hi...didn't get too far away from me though before coming back lol!

3.29 miles 286.2 for the year.


----------



## Oreos Girl

A couple of weeks ago, my trip to Mingo Trails was cancelled because of weather. Today was our reschedule day. We have been trying to do this for at least a year.
My camera has died. The only picture I have from today is this one.








We did 6.2 miles today so I have 177.4 for the year.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Heat wave here (56 with no wind and sunny), so had to take a break from dealing with leaves for some saddle time!





























2014 mileage
...
11/20/14 sula 5.38 miles 4.0 mph 1355.91 total miles
11/23/14 hailey 10.21 miles 3.6 mph *1366.12 total miles*


----------



## evilamc

OG I'm glad you were able to reschedule your trip, that smile shows it was worth the wait 

I trailered over to my friends and had a nice ride with her. Like me shes had her confidence pretty destroyed by her last horse and now has a more steady eddy gelding. So we enjoyed a nice slower paced ride, Jax didn't LOVE the pace but it was good for him. We did a lot of work on our breaks and towards the end he was stopping completely off my seat! Was very happy with that 

Dork playing with his bit








Part of me is wondering if hes not liking this bit, he plays with it a lot, its a myler snaffle bit...so a good bit, but I'm wondering if he just doesn't like the mouth piece?

Favorite spot









She took the lead for a bit, was good for her horse









Can barely see the trail!


















First pic of me on him 









After the great ride we went back to her ring and swapped horses! Was good for us to build up our confidence getting on another horse. I couldn't use her stirrups so I just walked and did a little sitting trot without them, she was a little more nervous and just did a few laps at a walk  Was good for us though.

Then when it came time to go home, problem child came out. She helped work with me on a different way to load him and we made progress but he would just never step all the way in...Then finally when her husband was there too he decided to hop in no problem. Hour of time wasted again. I need to figure out why the heck he wont get in to go home after our rides!!! This is getting annoying.

6.53 miles today, 292.72...SO CLOSE TO MY GOAL OF 300!!!! YAY!


----------



## liltuktuk

Saturday the trimmer was finally able to get up our way as all the travel bans were finally lifted and the thruway was back open. After Amira was trimmer I took her out through the cornfields. Cantering through the snow is one of my favorite things, but the snow was too deep and heavy! I asked her to canter and she tried her hardest but the snow was up to her belly and it was so thick she couldn't get her legs through it fast enough to canter. So I settled for walking around the fields, which was a big enough workout for her, she was huffing when we got back and we maybe only went half a mile. :shock:

Sunday I went out through the fields again, and also took Maverick. I haven't been ponying him as much as I'd like lately so I decided it was time to start again. He's still pulling his random stopping and refusing to move when being ponied, so I armed myself with gloves and dallied the rope around my horn. Amira has never had to pull something before, so I was ready for fireworks the first time he stopped and his weight pulled back against the saddle, but all that happened was her head shot up initially like "What the?!?!" and then she realized that I wanted her to go and it was Maverick that was being a butt and not moving so she put her head down and just pulled, nearly rolled the saddle off a couple of times. My breast collar wasn't quite tight enough and my saddle got pulled back, but Amira just kept on going. So I managed to get them around the cornfields with only a minor amount of swearing. I can't figure out what sets Maverick off, its not going away from the barn, he'll do it when headed home, but he just plants his feet and refuses to move. So dragging him with Amira helped some, but didn't cure him. I see lots more of doing the same thing in my future. Going to enlist the help of my friend too so she can ride behind him and pop him in the behind if he gets really sticky. I think part of the problem might be that Amira likes to make witchy mare faces at him and bites at him sometimes when she's decided he's too close to her, but she's going to have to get over that. Yet in the pasture she'll share hay with him...what a weirdo. :lol:

And here they are, having survived "snowmageddon". Sadly its been warm all weekend and its 60 out today ?:shock so all of the snow is melting. Maverick is just about as tall as Amira at the hip and only a couple of inches shorter at the withers.


----------



## liltuktuk

evilamc said:


> Then when it came time to go home, problem child came out. She helped work with me on a different way to load him and we made progress but he would just never step all the way in...Then finally when her husband was there too he decided to hop in no problem. Hour of time wasted again. I need to figure out why the heck he wont get in to go home after our rides!!! This is getting annoying.


Have you ever tried leading a horse by the foot? You wrap a rope around their pastern and pull (gently of course) until they take a step. Stop, let them think about it, rinse and repeat uping the number of steps they have to take until you have them leading by the foot. I've taught Amira and Maverick both. So when they're being dumb about getting on the trailer, I grab an extra rope, wrap around one of their front legs and pick their leg up into the trailer. Then I lead them forward by it. Have never really had them refuse doing that. It's also how I get Amira to step on "scarey" objects.

Its also useful because if they ever get their foot stuck in some wire or something when they feel the pressure they'll give to it instead of freaking out and cutting themselves up.


----------



## jamesqf

*H*



liltuktuk said:


> I asked her to canter and she tried her hardest but the snow was up to her belly and it was so thick she couldn't get her legs through it fast enough to canter.


Well, sheesh! Have YOU ever tried running through waist-deep snow? Ain't easy.

(Me, I'd be too worried about what might be lurking under the snow...)


----------



## evilamc

liltuktuk said:


> Have you ever tried leading a horse by the foot? You wrap a rope around their pastern and pull (gently of course) until they take a step. Stop, let them think about it, rinse and repeat uping the number of steps they have to take until you have them leading by the foot. I've taught Amira and Maverick both. So when they're being dumb about getting on the trailer, I grab an extra rope, wrap around one of their front legs and pick their leg up into the trailer. Then I lead them forward by it. Have never really had them refuse doing that. It's also how I get Amira to step on "scarey" objects.
> 
> Its also useful because if they ever get their foot stuck in some wire or something when they feel the pressure they'll give to it instead of freaking out and cutting themselves up.


Interesting, I've never thought of trying that, I'll work on it without the trailer for a few days first! Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Painted Horse

Did 13 miles on Friday, But the canyon was very icy and pretty dangerous. We climbed out of the canyon early instead of riding all the way to the end because the sheets of ice were too dangerous.



Climbing up the hill side to escape the ice


We moved over to Coyote Gulch in Glen Canyon National Recreation area. Saturdays ride was about 24 miles. We were down in the canyon, So didn't see or feel the approaching storm front. As we left the canyon around 4:30, we were buffeted with strong winds that were blowing everybody's hats off. We ate a hasty dinner and went to bed at 6:30 as the winds continued to howl through the night. We awake the next morning to a beautiful day with mild winds.

Dropping into Coyote Gulch


Once in the gulch, you basically follow the flow of the water down stream


About 11 miles down you run into Jacob Hamblin Arch


The walls of the canyon were ernormous 

Another mile or so down the canyon you come to Coyote Gulch Natural Bridge

We ate lunch here and then turned around and rode back to the trucks.


----------



## Oreos Girl

Celeste, waved as I drove past your house today.


----------



## QOS

Atomic - so sorry you have been dealing with a breakup. I will keep you in my prayers. 

Roux - what did this fricktard have to say for herself? OMG she STOLE your dog. :shock: So glad your hubby got the dog back. 

Dawn, how far are you from all of the crazy snow? Geez...the pictures I have seen of that are freaking scary. 

I have been out of the loop for a while. My daughter FINALLY came home...I haven't seen her since the 20th of February. She flew home and arrived early early early Monday morning around 1:30 am. So very glad to see my youngest child. 

Sunday my cousin Kellie and I went for a 4.5 mile ride - slopping through mud and water. Biscuit and Elan were sweaty and it was a very mild day. Biscuit has been a sweetheart. I have been walking him 1/2 mile almost everyday letting him graze. It is making a huge difference. He is coming to me - still doesn't want me to "catch" him out in the open - but will come into the little pen and let me halter him with no fuss. 

I hope everyone has a happy Thanksgiving tomorrow and that your dressing is moist and delicious. LOL I am making turkey and dressing, roast, rice and gravy, mashed potatoes, macaroni and cheese, green bean casserole, corn, smothered cabbage, candied yams, pea salad, fruit salad, spinach salad, home made rolls and a few desserts.  y'all come eat with us..we will have plenty. It is my first TG without my mom...miss her and my baby sister so much.


----------



## greentree

Happy Thanksgiving, everyone!

QOS, so glad to hear about your daughter...and happy to hear from you! Sounds like quite a spread for today. Ours will be a little more simple, since there are only 3 of us, but turkey, dressing, mashed potatoes, sweet potatoes, spinach salad, green beans 
, and chess pie. If I get a burst of energy, pumpkin cake roll. I should have done some of this yesterday, but Mary brought a darling friend from church, and I was having so much fun watching her be a country girl, that I ran out of day. 

Please pray for Mary's family. Her Dad got "laid off" last Friday. Her Mom was already working 2 jobs. I guess I can adopt Mary if he gets a job out of the area! Mary says he doesn't qualify for unemployment because of the two businesses that he owns. They are seasonal things that you need to have licenses for, so you have to have incorporations, not things that pay the bills in November and February.

I rode Spirit about 2 whole miles during a break in the weather, and I am So blessed to own what has to be the most honest horse on the world, or pretty close to it. He has only been turned out once since the donkeys arrived, and I put the saddle on him, got on , and he just does what you ask. No extra head toss, even. L A Z Y. It is why he is still a stallion. He needs all the motivation he can get. Without the extra testosterone would he be able to lift his feet??


----------



## phantomhorse13

QOS said:


> Dawn, how far are you from all of the crazy snow? Geez...the pictures I have seen of that are freaking scary.


I was well south of the REALLY scary snow last week (that snow hit Liltuktuk though!), thank goodness.

This week, however, we were not so lucky. The nor'easter rolled though yesterday and left us with 9 inches of snow when all was said and done. :shock: 











Today the sun came out and melted off quite a bit, which makes for a mucky mess.. can't wait till it all freezes solid tonight! I am so not ready for snow..

We had a lovely Thanksgiving dinner with my DH's side of the family. I was not responsible for any cooking (a blessing to all involved) but I can wash a mean dish. :wink: I hope everyone in the States had a lovely day filled with family, friends and good food.

After dinner, we did some work around the place and of course the horses had to supervise. I couldn't resist some pictures.




















No saddle time as the ground was just a disgusting mess.


----------



## Roux

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone! 

I moved the horses to my friend's little ranch this morning before we all had Thanksgiving dinner. I was planning on going on a short ride before sunset but the boys were skeet shooting so my horses were a little worked up about that.

We are planning on going for a ride tomorrow, DH is riding Gus and our friend, his wife and their niece and maybe their daughters so I am really excited!

I really want to get 600 miles this year so hopefully I can get close this weekend.

*575.33 Total*


----------



## phantomhorse13

Almost there Roux!!


----------



## ImagineCorgis

Joining in *finally*! 
Been stalking this thread for months now and finally got the guts to join :mrgreen:

My name is Tena, Im from Europe, Croatia, and I got my dear boys 2 months ago, a quarter named Cash, and a paint, Jack. Decided to start logging the miles last weekend 
Did 8,73km (5,42miles) forenoon, 5,24km (3,25miles) afternoon on Saturday. 
and a short 2 miler (3,22km) on Sunday.

Now let me share a few pics! Since I know how much you all love them.
I forgot to take my camera (again!) so these are just cut-outs from a video filmed with a GoPro video camera. Hope you won't mind, I'll try to bring it next time and take some decent ones!

So last weekend was quite foggy and coldish, with a few sun shines near the end of the rides. But with no wind at all, so that was good enough!

My friend is the one recording, so you'll be seeing me all the time on the sweet palomino quarter gelding, Cash. She's the one riding Jack.
















Yes, Im riding with a bareback pad. The stirrups are just way too long for me on the saddles we borrowed with the horses. Saw this thing in the shop and actually grabed it for quite a responsible price. Luckily, my boy is super comfortable to ride, so I've been using this on all our trail rides so far.
Also Im dying getting these western things on a horse. They weigh basically half of my weight! Also considering that Im super short even for my age I've been thinking of getting a treeless saddle. But I dropped that idea and one of the trainers from a near by barn told me he has a light weight western saddle who he's willing to sell, so I'll try that out next week. I just hope it'll fit me and the horses!








Gorgeous view between two lakes. We have 5 lakes here, just next to the stable! 








The sun starting to peek








And we arrived back home! You can see the stable on the left.

Well, I noticed you don't really have any -18 riders here. Don't really know what's the deal with that hah :hide: but I just hope I'll fit in somehow since I've been dying to join this thing! I just adore reading about your rides and looking trough all these trail riding pictures, Im always curious to see what kind of trails you have in your countries. 
Hopefully you'll be able to enjoy my pics a bit more in the future, 
once again, these are just video cut-outs so the quallity is a bit yucky, especially if you try to close them in.

2014 miles
(I'll just count the total not separate for each horse for this year, since there's basically only a month left)
*Total: 11,12 miles (17,9km)*


----------



## Celeste

Hello Tena! I'm glad you decided to join us. I love the pictures. We usually start a new thread for each year. Hopefully you will keep sharing with us.


----------



## ImagineCorgis

Celeste said:


> Hello Tena! I'm glad you decided to join us. I love the pictures. We usually start a new thread for each year. Hopefully you will keep sharing with us.


Thank you Celeste, Im glad to hear so! 
I'll definitely jump in and join that next year thread too!


----------



## jamesqf

ImagineCorgis said:


> Also Im dying getting these western things on a horse. They weigh basically half of my weight!


You might try looking for endurance saddles, which are much like western, but lighter, since you're probably not planning to rope cows or anything. Abetta makes the one I have (which I like), and I think it weighs 17 pounds (for Europeans, a bit under 8 kg), around half of what a western saddle might weigh.


----------



## ImagineCorgis

jamesqf said:


> You might try looking for endurance saddles, which are much like western, but lighter, since you're probably not planning to rope cows or anything. Abetta makes the one I have (which I like), and I think it weighs 17 pounds (for Europeans, a bit under 8 kg), around half of what a western saddle might weigh.


Thank you for the suggestion! Just googled Abetta saddles and they look quite pleasing! Im really digging this brand! But I probably won't be able to find it in Europe though, we're too much of a english riding country hah </3 Not much American brands here. 
Will try my best, there are some good endurance saddles here, but still, they have more of an english style look than western like the ones you lucky Americans have!  
Thanks again!


----------



## phantomhorse13

ImagineCorgis said:


> I noticed you don't really have any -18 riders here. Don't really know what's the deal with that hah :hide: but I just hope I'll fit in somehow since I've been dying to join this thing!


We don't discriminate by age, so please keep posting! 

Your horses are beautiful and you are braver than I to be doing all that riding bareback. I hope you can find a saddle that suits both your horses and yourself.


----------



## ImagineCorgis

Got in 22kms today! (13.67 miles)
The weather wasn't any different from last week except it rained a bit, but we survived! I was riding Jack and met up with my friend and her trotter horse River. 

And the saddle I was talking about came today! I immediately tried it on and took it on a test ride. Which turned out to be a 4 hour ride, but I didn't have any problems with it!
I just love it to death, it's super comfy and looks gorgeous! It isn't really super light, but weighs far less than the standard western saddles. I would give it around 8kilos.









So fancy on him!








Now I just have to see if the owner is really willing to sell it, fingers crossed!

Have some phone taken photos from today;








































I'll just let the phone explain all the photo filters. :mrgreen:

2014 miles
*Total: 24.79 miles (39.89km)*


----------



## Celeste

I haven't been out on a trail ride this past week, but I have ridden the "Psycho Princess" most every day in the arena. Even though I paid a trainer to work with her a while back, I think that she has several holes in her training. She is making some progress on those. I plan to keep on keeping on with her. If I have other people out to ride, I might ride Abby for a while. I certainly plan to keep the Princess as my main horse. 

What the issue is: she never learned how to really work on contact. If you are riding "on the buckle" in a calm situation with her friends, she is fine. When she gets excited or upset and needs a little guidance from the bit, she doesn't know what to do. 

She is really sweet when I work with her except the whole psycho thing. She doesn't really buck. She just gets all agitated about working on the bit. When I get off she follows me like a puppy. We are going to get this.


----------



## jamesqf

ImagineCorgis said:


> I was riding Jack and met up with my friend and her trotter horse River.


Trotter horse? Like those used for harness racing, where they pull a small cart (called a sulky in English)?

Oh, and my guess as to why there are few if any people under 18 here? It's a combination of liability, driver's licenses, and money that make it hard for the 18-and-under set to get to trails, unless they have parents who trail ride. Even then, how many teenagers really want to hang out with their parents?


----------



## evilamc

Welcome ImagineCorgis! I think we did have one other younger rider, but she hasn't posted in awhile. Cute horses! Glad your saddle came, looks nice!

Celeste I'm glad your making progress with your PP  Sucks that you spent money on training to find more holes though.

Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving!!!! We went to the inlaws in West Virginia and had a great time.

Hadn't seen Jax since last Monday! Got to the barn though nice and early with intentions of grooming, loading up and heading to my friends to do a lesson with her......Well now hes decided he doesn't want to leave home either. So after an hour of trying every way possible to get him on....we went and took a breather away from the trailer..then walked back over and he got right on...freaking brat.

So obviously we were late for the lesson...but trainer was nice and had time to just do a private lesson with me after  She reviewed what ground work I've been doing with him and gave me GREAT pointers. Then we worked on trailer loading and sending him into the trailer. After a HUGE tantrum...bucking at the lunge whip, and just being a straight up BRAT he finally hopped in. So was success. I was cutting him too much slack and letting him get away with being bratty. I had to get back in the leadership role and SHOW him he IS getting on the trailer.

My OTHER friend with the 4 year old Andalusion met at this friends house and all 3 of us were going to ride out, but then friend who's house we were at had to cancel  She didn't mind us keeping our trailers parked at her place though while we went for a ride so we got in a quick ride  Her 4 year old is doing so well! Jax was so quiet and responsive to me during the ride too, I think that lesson we had really is what we needed! Now I have to practice practice practice!

When we got back and were ready to load up though...I was able to send Jax into the trailer and just have a small talk with him and he hopped in..in about 45 seconds. Success! So now I have the tools to get him to load so hopefully we wont have any more hour long trailer loading fiascos. 

We got in 3.83 miles, we wanted to do more but thanks to the butthead we just didn't have time for the longer loops  I was able to take my friend by the river though for her first time, she LOVED it! Its so fun taking her on all the trails, she doesn't know anyone else that trail rides so she just tags a long with me and I introduce her to others 

*296.55* for the year!!! So closeeee! If BO is feeling well tomorrow (just got home from Peru and has a cold now) then shes going to trailer out with me and we'll get in a nice ride and I'll hit that 300 mark!!!!


----------



## liltuktuk

All of the snow from "snowmaggedon" has melted. It was 60 F out yesterday!:shock:

Saturday I rode with my friends to one of the corner stores and back, got ourselves some hot chocolate for the ride home.  Ride was about 5 miles. We were quite the spectacle in the parking lot. Amira kept trying to grab my hot cocoa while we were getting ready to head out. Surprisingly no one lost their cups on the way home, only incident we had was the horse my friend's son was on starting trotting at one point and he wasn't prepared and his hot chocolate sloshed out all over his coat.

Despite having Thursday through Sunday off, I was only able to get a ride in on Saturday. :-( I was just too busy with the holiday and family. I have vacation time planned from Christmas thru New Years though, planning on doing lots of riding then. I'm at *373.5* miles for the year...hoping I can make it to 400!


----------



## Roadyy

Hello everyone. I just skimmed through to catch up a little. Not much time after being off work for a week.

I got a couple of good rides in and also able to give some kids their maiden ride on a horse. 

I got a total of 10.1 miles in 3 days of riding due to the hunters killing my normal trails and the rain during the first part of the week. I mostly got roadside riding in.

Total now is *116.42* for the year.


Here are a few photos from the rides.


----------



## greentree

Can I ask y'all a question? Thanks. Mary's DF has been laid off, fired, whatever they choose to call it. I have been her families' emergency contact for the 3 years we have lived here. Mary told me her Mom said to only ride the older horses because they don't have any insurance now. I know there is as great a chance of her getting hurt on the ground as on top of a horse, so should I ask her not to come over? 

I cannot afford any other complications in life right now.....it is all I can do to deal with the ones I already have. Thanks for listening!


----------



## ImagineCorgis

jamesqf said:


> Trotter horse? Like those used for harness racing, where they pull a small cart (called a sulky in English)?


Yes, but Im talking just about the breed here. He's a Croatian trotter horse but was never actually used for trotting races nor trained for that. 



> Oh, and my guess as to why there are few if any people under 18 here? It's a combination of liability, driver's licenses, and money that make it hard for the 18-and-under set to get to trails, unless they have parents who trail ride. Even then, how many teenagers really want to hang out with their parents?


May be. Liability yes, but driving license and money arent completely necessary? You dont need to haul anywhere, you just need to do your research and find some good local trails, not even necessary trails just paths were the horse can go. Get some riding company and you're ready to go. Don't people ever get bored of the arena? The same old circle every time?
Especially the teenage horse "owners".
Don't their horses just go crazy?
Even being a teenager I still dont understand them. I would be happy to go ride with anyone. As long as Im riding, does it really matter who am I with?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roux

Hi, ImagineCorgis! Beautiful pictures, I have all ways wanted to visit the beaches of Croatia, they look stunning in photographs- its on my bucket-list for sure! Your horse looks a lot like my Roux, liver chestnut paint-ish?

7.75 miles on Friday = *583.08 Total*











Roux wasn't keen on loading when we all left to go on our ride on Friday so our friend decided to work with him. Which meant that Roux was lunged until he was WILLING to step into the trailer on his own... took approx. an hour and he was a sweaty mess, mostly because he has his woollies on and it has been warm. Our friend is a good horse person and was very patient with Roux even when Roux really didn't deserve it, lol. At least the fresh was taken out of him.

The ride was excellent. DH rode Gus, who was very fresh for the first 3 or so miles but settled down after we climbed the first big hill. One of the other horses in the group was also pretty fresh and I think they were feeding off each other. Also every horse but Roux wanted to be the leader so you know how that goes. We also had a little girl with us, about 8-9 who did all 7.75 miles like a champ- no complaining and all smiles the whole time! Her horse is a 25 yr old QH who has been there and done that so they were a good team.

I know a lot of you are dealing with snow so I almost hate to show you how beautiful it was here! 






































On Saturday I took Gus for a ride by myself. I used to keep horses right in this same area so my plan was to ride on all the old trails I thought I knew. Unbeknownst to me someone has been putting up fences in my absence so I ran into quite a few dead ends. 

+7.70 = *590.78 Total*













































On Sunday my mom drove up to come for a ride with me. We went to the same place as on Friday. This time Roux walked into the trailer like it was nothing. We had a great ride, my mom really enjoyed it. This was her first time trailering the horses out and riding someplace new. 
This time we saw some Indian pottery and I found a sun bleached turtle shell. 

+6.62 = *597.40 Total*


----------



## Roadyy

Greentree, that is a hard decision to make. Here in Florida you cannot sue for injuries incurred on horseback on your property or your horses. It's a ride at your own risk deal. I am assuming by your hesitation that Kentucky does not have that law. If that is the case then I would say have her hold off until they are able to get insurance again, even then if your insurance doesn't cover injuries to persons while riding on your horses or property then I would still not let them ride.


----------



## gunslinger

greentree said:


> Can I ask y'all a question? Thanks. Mary's DF has been laid off, fired, whatever they choose to call it. I have been her families' emergency contact for the 3 years we have lived here. Mary told me her Mom said to only ride the older horses because they don't have any insurance now. I know there is as great a chance of her getting hurt on the ground as on top of a horse, so should I ask her not to come over?
> 
> I cannot afford any other complications in life right now.....it is all I can do to deal with the ones I already have. Thanks for listening!


I'd think long and hard about riding without insurance......unless of course, they don't have anything to lose.......ie....you can't squeeze blood out of a turnip.......so they can't get what one doesn't have.....

Proceed with caution....

I made it 55 years without being sued......and have been sued twice in the last 3 years.......seems people don't sue if you don't have anything to get.....but sue quick if they think you do.....

Both had good outcomes and didn't cost me any money but still.....


----------



## greentree

I worry about desperate times calling for desperate measures, you know? 

Thanks y'all. 

Roadyy, we do have that law inKY, but that doesn't stop them from trying!


----------



## evilamc

Couldn't you have Mary sign a liability waiver? So if anything does happen they can't pin it on you?

After quite a bit of cyber monday shopping I finally made it out to the barn! Reviewed our ground work from yesterday then we started trying to get in the trailer. Of course the monster came back out and had a tantrum full force. I stayed calm and worked through it, taking a few breaks here and there when he actually gave me some effort. But this was our end result 





So once he was loading well I locked him in and we headed off to the park down the road. Poor guy was a sweaty messsss before we even started riding!!! Almost 70 today and he's already got a pretty thick coat! Got him groomed up a little more and off we went! I remember now why I don't go to this park as much...its the one with the free ring to use which is amazing..but the trails.....rocky rocky rocky and construction going on everyyyyyywhere.










some of the construction zone...a mess









and the sweatball









Jax made a friend though, a runner, she was very poliet and we let her go ahead, but then Jax decided he wanted to race! I held him back some but he really wanted to be with her, he went into a really nice gait. When we both got back to parking area we talked a little and she pet him some, I guess he got what he wanted? Pets from the purdy lady.

3.36 miles, I was going to do one more loop but he was so dang sweaty I called it a day. *299.91* for the year.....wow now I'm kicking myself for not going like 100 more feet!! lol!!


----------



## Oreos Girl

I had a lot of catching up to do. Over the holidays my hubby and I first headed to my Dad's house in Tennessee. We stayed there over night. Got up Thursday morning, packed up and headed to Cracker Barrel for their Turkey Dinner. After that (which we were very lucky to get there early and not have to wait 2 hours), we headed off for Dansville, KY. We toured Dansville, KY, Battle of Perrysville, Merchants Row in Perrysville, and Shakertown in Pleasant Hill. I mentally waved at Greenstree as I drove up 31E to the Bluegrass Parkway Thursday. It was lots of fun but no horse riding. In fact my horses are still on vacation at my friend's house in Alabama. I am going to get them Sat.


----------



## Roadyy

I may have great news for me. I went and looked at a 1990 Diamond D 6H gooseneck trailer that is all steel to trade for my jeep last night. I checked the manufacturer's tag and it weighs in at 6400# dry. It has new tires all the way around that are the same size as what goes on my truck. I already have the layout I am planning to convert it into. Take into account the door is on the opposite side so the couch and fridge will be swapped with the tv stand, stove and sink. It isn't 8' wide either so things will be adjusted to accommodate that. Even still I wouldn't mind turning side ways a little to go to back.lol


----------



## Oreos Girl

That is a really big trailer Roadyy. I hope that you get it. My friends just got a 3 horse with full living quarters and a mid-tack area. I can't imagine pulling something that long.


----------



## Roadyy

I've just got to figure out where to park it so I can do the work to it. lol I'd have to clear a lot of trees and widen the entrance to the road into the backyard to get to my workshop Where the tools are.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Hi everyone! :wave:

Loved all the pictures, and a *big welcome* to *ImagineCorgies*!!! One of the best things about this forum is seeing pictures from around the world, all by horseback. Thank you for sharing Croatia with us, and your beautiful horses!

I've been out of touch for a bit, helping my son remodel/move into his very first house after many apartments. Of couse I drive north right before the frigid air and snow hits! I am now sore and broke... 

Unexpectedly I was scheduled off on Thanksgiving, first time since I have been working there! So we spent well over a hour waiting to eat at Cracker Barrel, worth the wait though! They ran out of pumkin pie so subtituted apple pie, yummy. 

After dinner, ventured out to do a little Christmas shopping...yeah, I did the Black Friday Sales! Crazy but kinda fun, all my shopping is now done! 

It turned warm this past week, but had to stick to pasture riding because of hunting season. Trying to work the fat off of Chivas, maybe if this weather holds I can get both of us back in shape. 

I posted some sale flyers for Drambuie, but no calls yet. Sure hope someone wants to get their child a horse for Christmas!


----------



## jamesqf

AnitaAnne said:


> ...yeah, I did the Black Friday Sales! Crazy but kinda fun, all my shopping is now done!


Hate to admit it, but I actually broke my long-standing rule of not going anywhere near a store on Black Friday. Wound up going to the feed store, got 4 bales of oat hay and some bran, and not even special prices :-(


----------



## Roadyy

My Black Friday was spent driving 4 hours north to Prattville,Al to buy 7 new tires and rims for the dually for $200. Then stopping at Jeffer's Pet Store in Dothan,Al on the way home to get 15% off my total at the register. It was a good day for me.


Glad you are doing well Amy and good to see you back on here. I will be picking up your DD's ribbon next weekend from Natalie and mailing it to you myself. She admitted to completely forgetting with her busy schedule. You know I did not give her any slack about it, right? lol


Oh, almost forgot to mention. Your friend up in Cottondale is now starting to host her own ACTHA events. Yep Kitty's Crossroads is going to start having them one weekend a month.


----------



## any

04.12.2014 - 8 km; total: 1043,5 km

























and I've just bought new dressage saddle


----------



## QOS

Loved all of the pictures! 

Dawn, glad you weren't in the giant snow storms - ugh. that is why I live in southeast Texas!!!

Greentree - I'd wait too...who needs to be sued or even the thought of it?

Celeste - glad PP is getting some work - she will be Pretty Princess soon  and not Psycho Princess! 

Amy - hope you find Drambue a home soon. 

ImagineCorgis - welcome to the trail ride and thanks for the pretty pictures.  as a side note, my grandfather listed his nationality asCroatian. He is from Slovenia. That is my father's father. My maiden name is Guntner. LOL you might be a cousin!

I didn't ride last weekend. My cousin had the freaking flu so no riding. That bites but not near as bad as a wound care doctor grounding me from riding. When I fell off of Biscuit 5 weeks ago the hematoma got infected and made a sore. I am a diabetic and it wasn't healing. I was on antibiotics and it was somewhat better but doc said no riding. GAAAA I have a weekend ride planned for December 20 so y'all say a prayer that it heals QUICKLY. The doc was sympathetic because he was a rider himself.

Biscuit and I just go for walks. He is loving that but I am missing my rides!!


----------



## Roadyy

Here are pics of the trailer as it sits in the guys yard. You can see where the limb landed dead center on the top of the gooseneck. He sealed the whole top front to back afterwards as to keep his belongings in it dry for storage.


----------



## whisperbaby22

What did he seal the trailer with?


----------



## Roadyy

It looks like the rubber seal stuff from what I could tell in the dark. It doesn't leak that is for sure. I will have to spend time cleaning all of the over drip that ran down the side and on some windows.


----------



## QOS

Roadyy there is a group on Face Book called Horse Trailer Conversion. It is a terrific group that may be of some help to you. I love some of their conversions. Absolutely fabulous.


----------



## Roadyy

I just requested to join. Thank you.


----------



## whisperbaby22

Thanks, I hadn't thought of putting that stuff on my trailer, I'm going to do that now. Good luck with your conversion.


----------



## greentree

Doesn't anybody want an adorable pair of donkeys? The Craigs List guy was supposed to be here at 7 this morning, of course, he wasn't. 

Roadyy, that is quite a trailer! Looks like a fun project.....we are thinking about using the parts out of our slide in camper for something similar. It will never happen. Want some stuff for the inside? 

QOS, geez! So sorry to hear about your hematoma! Healing prayers for you!!


----------



## any

06.12.2014 - 10,5 km; total: 1054 km


----------



## Oreos Girl

I love you pictures Any.

So who would take their horses to the Christmas parade with no intention of getting them out of the horse trailer? Me of course. I got them front row standing if you will. The local parade was today and I wanted to see how they would do with the noise. They didn't like the sirens at the beginning but by the time the second set of fire trucks came by they were fine. Unfortunately no bands. I really wanted a band for noise. Fiddler was very interested when the horses that were ridden came through. This parade route makes sense, it makes a loop.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Oreos Girl said:


> who would take their horses to the Christmas parade with no intention of getting them out of the horse trailer? Me of course.


This sounds like a smart idea to me.. much better than saddling up and hoping! I know someone who got very hurt that way, assuming her horse would just "deal with it". Glad your kids handled it well!


----------



## gunslinger

Well, I'm riding miss Lacy in a local Christmas parade tomorrow afternoon. This is our second parade. 

I wanted to get a couple of parades in before riding in the mule day parade next April in Columbia TN. That's a big parade.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree

We went to Louisville today, and got money for the harness!! Yay!! 

DH ran a free ad for the donkeys, and he has had lots of response...we have 2 people coming in the morning to pick them up.....so they say. 

Hopefully, I will get a picture of the boys at the parade tomorrow. They are going to be Santa, DH and I are reindeer, and the girls are elves. 

Maybe next year, I will have donkey ears in my trail pictures! I have NEVER trained a donkey before, so one of us may die in the process....he L oVES me , though. Every time he sees me, he brays. LOUDLY.


----------



## gunslinger

Interesting thing happened at the Christmas parade. We got run over by a train. The parade route went through a railroad underpass. We were right directly under it while the train passed over us. Horn blowing, earth shaking and continuous. 

No where to go as the parade slowed to a crawl and people packed both sides of the road. 
No one got thrown but it was like bumper cars on horse back.  

Of all the things you might suspect would happen we never thought about a train over head.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phantomhorse13

Yikes gs, glad nobody was hurt!! :shock: Hope the rest of the parade was less interesting.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Oreos Girl said:


> I love you pictures Any.
> 
> So who would take their horses to the Christmas parade with no intention of getting them out of the horse trailer? Me of course. I got them front row standing if you will. The local parade was today and I wanted to see how they would do with the noise. They didn't like the sirens at the beginning but by the time the second set of fire trucks came by they were fine. Unfortunately no bands. I really wanted a band for noise. Fiddler was very interested when the horses that were ridden came through. This parade route makes sense, it makes a loop.


This is a great idea! Good training tool. I used to take my show horses to a few shows and just hang out, no competition at first. It helped us all relax and do well once I started competing them. 

Denise, so sorry to hear about your infection, must be very painful. 

I have been laid low by illness, started Tuesday. Fever is finally broken, and actually can sort of taste things again, but still feeling puny. I accidently called the wrong MD last night, at 0030. Jeez he was really mad, gave me a really good lecture. I wanted to tell him my head was exploding, but somehow, I don't think that would have helped:-(


----------



## Celeste

I hope you feel better Amy. And Denise. And for that matter, me. Us three don't seem to be getting in a lot of miles lately. Back issues for me.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today was a crazy busy day here, but in a great way.

First thing, we hauled Gamer to the trainer. She has only ever been trailered once before (when I got her from her original owner), though we have worked on going into the trailer since. She self-loaded with only a brief hesitation! She rode quietly and unloaded just as quietly at the new barn. She was a bit snorty and looky, but kept her head and was willing to work for Bill (the trainer). It gave me hope that I can get past my mental block with her yet.




















After returning home, DH and I went out to find our Christmas tree. We didn't even have to slog around in the mud for very long before finding the tree that called to both of us (luckily we have agreed on a tree every year). This one broke the trend of a bigger tree every year.. thank goodness because I did NOT like having to dangle off the top of the 8' ladder last year to decorate the top. :shock:











After the successful tree hunt, we stopped in at a friend's place and I finally got to meet Humphrey!!


























No saddle time.. but a lot of fun all the same.


----------



## Maryland Rider

gunslinger said:


> Interesting thing happened at the Christmas parade. We got run over by a train. The parade route went through a railroad underpass. We were right directly under it while the train passed over us. Horn blowing, earth shaking and continuous.
> 
> No where to go as the parade slowed to a crawl and people packed both sides of the road.
> No one got thrown but it was like bumper cars on horse back.
> 
> Of all the things you might suspect would happen we never thought about a train over head.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I though I was the only one with train problems.
I'm glad someone else enjoys the train.


----------



## QOS

wow Gunslinger - that must have been a wild bumpercar ride. A train goes right in front of the ranch. It is across the street from the arena and horses never seem to pay attention to it when they are up front like today but not so sure about being under it!!!

Dawn - so glad Gamer was a good girl. That camel is pretty dang cute!!

Amy that bites about calling the wrong doc :shock: but accidents happen. geez...getting chewed wasn't fun Hugs sweetie. 

My leg isn't really painful - it sometimes stings. The hematoma isn't so hard any longer so I think it is better. We shall see Wednesday. Y'all pray for it - I so want to go riding on the 20th!! 

I do believe my poor Sarge has COPD. He is developing a slight heave line. Sigh...he is on 20 Benedryl a day and it helps. I had them increase his feed because he has dropped weight. I worked with him in the arena today. Hubby rarely goes out there so I want to work on getting his top line back. His former owner used to pony horses out on him and then ride the young horses back and pony Sarge. I might pony him at Tyrrell next time I go.


----------



## gunslinger

QOS said:


> wow Gunslinger - that must have been a wild bumpercar ride. A train goes right in front of the ranch. It is across the street from the arena and horses never seem to pay attention to it when they are up front like today but not so sure about being under it!!!


Lol.....We don't live anywhere near a railroad and earlier during the staging of the parade a train went by........a few hundred yards away.......the horses took notice and blowed a time or two but settled back down as it passed.......as far as I know it was the first time either of our horses had ever seen a train.....

So, here we go.....under the underpass.......About the time the train got to us it laid down on the air horn......then the roar started.......Miss Lacy was at attention waiting on me to do something......that's when the other horses started jumping around......GF's horse (from what little I was able to see) started spinning (along with the rest of the horses) and backed into the crowd.....fortunately they made room!......Miss Lacy still hadn't moved and I started talking to her and rubbing her neck......then....bang....horses started banging into her.....so.....she started moving aroud a bit......

I asked her to go forward....and she did.....but in a couple of steps the parade stopped again.......and of course, the train noise just kept on.....

All in all she did better than most of the horses......

Needless to say it was a very interesting few minutes......

The rest of the parade went well......lots of people most of them with kids........lots os weird horns blowing.....sirens.....bands....etc...

Miss Lacy tolerated it pretty well, but I don't think she liked it.......


----------



## QOS

OMG y'all are lucky it was just a bumpercar moment!


----------



## tiffrmcoy

gunslinger- Thank goodness no was hurt. That's kind of a scary situation to be in.

PH13- How awesome you got to meet a camel! I think Humphrey is pretty neat, oh and congrats on finding your prefect Christmas tree!

I got 2 good rides in this weekend on Warrior! The first one was just around the old neighborhood and the 2nd one was around the neighborhood down the bayou and down the busy street, which was Wars first time going down she was a bit anxious but handled it like a champ! Going around the neighborhood she was scared of all the Holiday decorations people had in their front yards. She really doesn't like Nativity Scenes. I had to fight her tooth and nail to walk past each one but she was totally okay with the kids playing badminton, walked past them without blinking an eye and they were like 3 ft away from them but heaven forbid someone had a non-moving baby Jesus in their front yard 20 ft away. My horses logic, I don't think I'll ever understand it. Then while riding the bayou she got to meet some therapy horses.

The first ride was 4.24 miles making my total 156.02 miles and the 2nd ride was 6.05 miles making my total:
*162.07 miles total*

Didn't take any pics of the first ride but here's a few after the ride:






















"I'm done taking pictures, now untack me!"

And the second ride:


----------



## Eole

Warrior has a cute nose!
Gunslinger, your horse did very well considering the scary situation. The fact you stayed calm surely kept her from panicking more.
Any, nice saddle.
Roux, great pictures as always.

Had a ride Saturday, making our own tracks in fresh snow. It was gorgeous and not cold at all. I love winter... when I can ride!
1. End of our loop, our house is down by the lake.
2. Back home, I love that sidepull, very happy with it.


----------



## evilamc

LOL Eole you take your reins off for pics?! Shes like hi mom....I see you over there...not entirely sure I want to come there though. Beautiful pic with the snowww

Gunslinger thats crazy about the train!!! I'm glad no one was hurt, they should maybe rethink that route for next year!

tiffrmcoy I'm loving War's pink boots  Only reason I wish I had a mare was so I could do pink everythingggg!

After battling food poisoning Saturday night and doing absolutely nothing yesterday to recovery, I made it out to barn early this morning  Hitched up and groomed Jax at trailer, reviewed a little of our ground work and he hopped right into trailer without a fuss! That trailer loading lesson we had was so worth it!! We got to ring/trails and I unloaded him and he wasn't a sweaty mess, that made me happy, hes finally relaxing more on the trailer.

Tried out a new bit today, the myler combination bit, looks like a lot of bit but after so many people talked to me about it and reading I did I was convinced to try it out. He does decently well in my loose ring snaffle myler but not as well as I'd like. I'm sure some of its just me needing to finish off the training but out on open trails I want to know I have good breaks! Some areas are too tight to do one rein stops if he gets quick. He was very soft in it and responsive and didn't chew at it the whole time. I don't think I had it perfectly adjusted though, I think I need to add one more hole to my bridle to get it up to just the right spot in his mouth and then I think he'll be a very happy camper in it.

I was NOT dressed for the cold weather though!! My poor toes were so frozen by end of ride, if it wasn't so windy I probably would of been alright but with those strong winds...bbbburrrrrr!!!

3.57 miles today *303.48* for the year! Yay I did it, hit 300!


----------



## Eole

Evil, your loading practice was useful, good job!

Yes I take off reins after rides. She stays close looking for grass.
I was trying to take that pic and she kept coming back to me.  I like that, I guess our ride was fun for her too. (she also knows I have cookies in my pockets, not pure love...)


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste: I do hope your back gets better very soon! Darn birds:wink:

Gunslinger: TG you and Miss Lacy, bless her, didn't have a come apart with a train overhead. Scarey stuff for any horse. Just going thru a tunnel can be a big issue. 

Phantom: Humphrey is so cute! Wonderful name lol. That tree looks nice and fat, good choice. I hope Gamer does really well at the trainers. 

Tiffr: War is looking so nice!! 

Eole & Evil nice you are getting good rides in. I am really impressed with the "rein free after the ride" ! 

Denise: I will be praying for a speedy recovery. 

I didn't just call the wrong doc, I told him the wrong pt name too. If that pt had a problem, he would have been the right doc to call. Jeez. I just hope he doesn't write me up for it.


----------



## jamesqf

tiffrmcoy said:


> ...but heaven forbid someone had a non-moving baby Jesus in their front yard 20 ft away. My horses logic, I don't think I'll ever understand it.


Oh, it's really simple: she's a pagan, and worships Epona 

No riding for me this weekend. Had a good rain during the week (and snow at higher elevations, so got to ski a bit), and riding buddy thought all the trails were too muddy to go. And another good storm predicted for the end of this week. Glad to get the precipitation, but sure messes up the riding.


----------



## QOS

who can ever tell what will cause our horses to turn into giraffes? LOL I would say the Christmas decorations would be scary to some....LOL Baby Jesus lovesrt the equines too!!! 

Amy - bless your heart - you were having a bad day. I feel for you. My daughter in law changed the bandage today and id it was MUCH better. I sent pictures to cousin Kellie aka Nurse Rachette and she agreed it looked way better. I hope so - I so want to go riding on the 20th!!!

Today was a red letter day for The Biscuit. I walked out the pasture - he was walking towards me - I had his halter and lead rope in my hands. He sucked back just a little but took his carrot treat - slight hesitation when I brought up the halter but let me halter him. :shock:

We went for our walk grazing down the ranch road. I was thrilled. I have tried before taking him out to graze but it was just right across from his pasture - never a 30 to 45 minute walking smorgasbord. It has made a real difference. This is the first time I have haltered him in the pasture in about 20 months or so. He started really giving me a fit in March of 2013...just before my surgery! 










I heard from Eric at Steele Custom Saddles today - he will be sending the adjusted tree back for me to try. Hoping this one works for the Biscuit!


----------



## Roadyy

Hello everyone, looks like there has been some really interesting rides and training going on around here. 

Celeste, I hope your back heals quickly and gets you back in the winter saddle..

Denise, glad to hear about the improvements with Biscuit and your healing.

Sounds like someone has a train robber horse in the making.

I really enjoy the winter snow horse pics that everyone else takes so I don't have to. Thank you very much for that. lol


Talked to the guy with the trailer I'm trading for last night and he thought he would have everything out of it and out of the way of getting it late last night. Had to wait on his son to get off work to help move some of the items like the broke down car and heavy tool box. I should get it this evening and haul it to the house.

I will be leaving Thursday after work for Milton, Fl for the ACTHA event with my daughter, her riding coach and another student. We are all going to ride trails not on the event course Friday morning then do the event Saturday and Sunday. I will be taking all of my horses with me so I can just relocate them to the new place when we come back into town. I'll try to get plenty of pictures from the ride to share.



Also wanted to mention a ride coming up at the end of February called The Florida Cracker Trail Ride. It starts just south of Tampa,Fl and crosses east over to Fort Pierce and covers about 120 miles in 9 days. Yep you read that right, 120 miles in 9 days. I think PH and the other endurance riders would do great at this, but I am hoping to get our stamina up enough between now and then just to do the half day rides then load up to move to the next camping site. That should give me a huge head start on the 2015 mileage with Celeste..lmbo

Florida Cracker Trail Association


----------



## evilamc

Oh no Roadyy you're having to relocate again? I thought the place you moved them to was working out well


----------



## Roadyy

It was, but with the new owners on the premises it kinda removes the ability to enjoy it to the fullest and they have reduced the amount of property the horses use. Now they are talking about getting their own horse after hunting season so again would reduce the deal. I still am expected to provide my own hay and take care of their property. The horses will be in an area a 1/3 of the size they are used to now, but will be 3 miles and 10 minutes from me. It is on my way to work so much more convenient. I am hoping this will be temporary as well as I am working very hard to put myself in a position to buy my own place with land for them.

Where they will be moved to will be much cheaper as well.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> It was, but with the new owners on the premises it kinda removes the ability to enjoy it to the fullest and they have reduced the amount of property the horses use. Now they are talking about getting their own horse after hunting season so again would reduce the deal. I still am expected to provide my own hay and take care of their property. The horses will be in an area a 1/3 of the size they are used to now, but will be 3 miles and 10 minutes from me. It is on my way to work so much more convenient. I am hoping this will be temporary as well as I am working very hard to put myself in a position to buy my own place with land for them.
> 
> Where they will be moved to will be much cheaper as well.


Cheaper is good, you were paying a premium amount at the current place, and doing all the work. Good luck on the move, and have lots of fun on the ride. It is nice you get to ride the day before the competion, a two-for-one deal.


----------



## evilamc

Roadyy said:


> It was, but with the new owners on the premises it kinda removes the ability to enjoy it to the fullest and they have reduced the amount of property the horses use. Now they are talking about getting their own horse after hunting season so again would reduce the deal. I still am expected to provide my own hay and take care of their property. The horses will be in an area a 1/3 of the size they are used to now, but will be 3 miles and 10 minutes from me. It is on my way to work so much more convenient. I am hoping this will be temporary as well as I am working very hard to put myself in a position to buy my own place with land for them.
> 
> Where they will be moved to will be much cheaper as well.


Oh wow that sucks they did that to you! Oh well looks like you found a better deal, I'm sure they will survive with less room as long as they have hay in front of them lol!! I'm house shopping too for a horse property  Trying to find something in WV close to DH family, but having trouble finding a decent property that has high speed internet (a must for his work and we play video games/stream all our tv shows online lol). Can't wait to pics of the new place!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Eole, what kind of saddle is that? It looks nice.


----------



## Celeste

evilamc said:


> ......but having trouble finding a decent property that has high speed internet (a must for his work and we play video games/stream all our tv shows online lol).
> 
> Unfortunately, places that are great for horses are not usually too great for internet.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy, do the current owners know you are leaving? Or is this a leave first, tell later situation? 

I would think they would not be happy about losing the board $$ you provide.


----------



## Roadyy

I told them before the lease was do last month. I had a month paid in advance so I'm on prepaid time now. Their HO insurance canceled on them because they were making a profit on the property which made it Commercial insurance needed. All the places they checked were 3 times the residential rate so until I get my horses moved they have no insurance on the property. Once I move then they can go back and get typical Home Owner's insurance.


I would inform the owner/manager previous to me leaving rather on bad terms or good. When I get ready to leave this boarding facility they are going to now I will give a shorter notice, but a notice non the less.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> I told them before the lease was do last month. I had a month paid in advance so I'm on prepaid time now. Their HO insurance canceled on them because they were making a profit on the property which made it Commercial insurance needed. All the places they checked were 3 times the residential rate so until I get my horses moved they have no insurance on the property. Once I move then they can go back and get typical Home Owner's insurance.
> 
> 
> I would inform the owner/manager previous to me leaving rather on bad terms or good. When I get ready to leave this boarding facility they are going to now I will give a shorter notice, but a notice non the less.


That's good, sometimes notice isn't written into informal boarding type arangements, but I always like to let them know too. 

One time I did have to hire some teens (safety in numbers) to help me move my horse, and notified the police that I was entering the property, but that was very complicated situation. They had threatened to turn my horse loose and shoot him. As it was, they smashed nearly all of my belongings. But all of us got out of there with our skins intact, so I just counted our blessings. 

The place I'm at now checked with his insurance company, but since I am leasing the pasture, not boarding, it doesn't affect his homeowners policy. I can do whatever I want to that pasture, and it doesn't affect him at all. 

That's how I was able to construct my barn and I can have as many horses as I want. It's a sweet deal.


----------



## AnitaAnne

PS- I have to add, I checked with my insurance company too, and they said as long as I had less than 4 horses, it would be covered under my current homeowners policy, no difference in rate. 

Over 4 horses is considered a business, so I would need additional coverage. 

Another reason that I can't keep Drambuie.


----------



## Celeste

Please don't tell my husband that our insurance could go down if I only had 4 horses. ..............


----------



## Eole

AA: it's an Eurolight made by Specialized Saddles. Very light, very comfortable. Underside are foams on velcro that you can remove, change position and shim to fit any horse. I have two sets of foams that I switch between my horses that have totally different fits.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Eole said:


> AA: it's an Eurolight made by Specialized Saddles. Very light, very comfortable. Underside are foams on velcro that you can remove, change position and shim to fit any horse. I have two sets of foams that I switch between my horses that have totally different fits.


It's very nice looking. I like the depth of the seat, looks very secure for mountain riding. 

I have a Torsion, which I love, but Chivas doesn't, and a Barefoot, that Chivas loves and I don't. Oh, and a Fabtron western that we both are ok with, but no love. Dang horn. 

But I give up on trying to please us both. :wink:


----------



## Oreos Girl

My hubby points out on a fairly regular basis (every 6 months or so) that he loves me so much that he moved away from fast internet to DSL.

Evil, there are some satellite companies that provide internet that is fast but not cheap. Hughes net is the one that comes to mind but there now others.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> Please don't tell my husband that our insurance could go down if I only had 4 horses. ..............


This may be why I am no longer married...too much honesty on my part, not enough on his...


----------



## Celeste

Oreos Girl said:


> My hubby points out on a fairly regular basis (every 6 months or so) that he loves me so much that he moved away from fast internet to DSL.
> 
> Evil, there are some satellite companies that provide internet that is fast but not cheap. Hughes net is the one that comes to mind but there now others.


We had hughes net and it was slow, it malfunctioned all the time, and they severely limited your bandwidth. Maybe they have improved by now.


----------



## evilamc

Celeste said:


> We had hughes net and it was slow, it malfunctioned all the time, and they severely limited your bandwidth. Maybe they have improved by now.


Yeah, hughes net sadly isn't fast enough  And the limited bandwidth, we'd go through it in like a week lol!!! I don't have cable tv, so I watch all my tv shows online on my computer so I go through bandwidth like crazy, and with video games...DH and I are huge nerds  We actually met on a video game and he lived 6 hours from me....He thought I healed well


----------



## mammakatja

Hey guys. Man it's been a while. I can't wait to catch up and check out some of the photos. No worries though. Just because I haven't been on here doesn't mean I haven't been riding. :wink: I think we just completed our biggest trail ride yet last Saturday. My daughters and I were invited by a good friend of ours who is Catholic on a trail ride they were riding in honor of the Virgin Mary. I'm not Catholic, but I sure wasn't going to pass up on this particular ride. Over 200 riders ended up coming from all different directions and came to a meeting point and then we all rode together to someone's home where the riders were eventually blessed by a priest. It was a neat thing to be a part of. I rode my project horse that was given to me 5 years ago because no one could get a saddle anywhere near him. He was started very abusively and didn't trust a soul. Slight pokes in his side set him off bucking. Everyone laughed when I said we would ride one day. Well look at us now. Twentytwo miles total that day! 

*This is me, my 10 year old daughter, and my 12 year old daughter. My 12 year old is riding our 32 year old Tennessee Walker. He kept up better than most. He LOVES getting out. *








*And we're off!*

















*It's hard to tell, but right here we had about 100 riders join us as a group. Rascal didn't know what to think.*








*It felt like we were being charged by an army!*








*The riders AND horses came in all sizes.* :lol:








*Quick snack break. Yea, I'm stuffing my face here. *:-|








*We tried to get a shot of the whole group but it was hard. The riders go on forever in those trees. We had people stop on the road and video tape us, folks came out of their houses, I mean the sound of the hooves on the pavement gave you goosebumps. We had a blast. That's us in the lower left corner. Oh and as far as Rascal goes, I'm getting the last laugh. He was amazing.*


----------



## Oreos Girl

That is a really cool trip Mamma. I have found out Fiddler doesn't like big groups like that.

I had a horse a while ago that was so funny. She just wanted to follow. She was perfectly happy where we were in the group until she found out there were horse further up. Then she wanted to be behind them. We started out in the back and worked our way to the front by the end of the trip.


----------



## any

10.12.2014 - 12 km; total: 1066 km


----------



## AnitaAnne

MammaK: Looks like a fun ride!! Like a big parade of only horses, and great for family fun. 

Any: Beautiful pictures! Was this a group ride, or were you on your own? 

I uploaded some videos of Drambuie...

this first one is him playing with the tack/feed room door, I should have titled it "how I got locked in the tackroom". 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkwnQWVtqM4


----------



## any

AnitaAnne said:


> Any: Beautiful pictures! Was this a group ride, or were you on your own?


just me and Borys 
unfortunately there is no other riders close enough :/
we are riding in group only few times per year /on hubertus, multiday trips, or when we go visit friends in their stable about 30km away, or when someone visit us with their horse  /


----------



## mammakatja

Any, my husband is in love with your horse. He wants one just like him. What kind of draft is he?


----------



## any

mammakatja said:


> Any, my husband is in love with your horse. He wants one just like him. What kind of draft is he?


he is polish draft (sokólski type) 
this is his pedigree: Borys Draft
/eiser is german draft/
if you look deeper at his pedigree you will find a lot of ardennes, some belgian drafts


----------



## Eole

Mamma: impressive crowd! Glad you had a nice ride.

Any: LOVE the pic with the frosty trees, beautiful.

Celeste-Evil: same experience with Hughes Net, not worth it.

AA: you're right, the Eurolight has a deep safe seat. I hear you about the Barefoot: my horses love it, my hips don't...

Snow storm right now, I'd better rest my shoveling muscles...


----------



## Houston

Only at 259.88 miles this year. It was full of ups and downs (to no fault of my horse, just a lot going on in life). Still managed to get in some memorable rides and two great LD endurance rides. We will hopefully reach 300 by the end of the year.

I didn't get to participate in this thread like I had hoped, just peeped in every now and then. If you guys are having a 2015 thread... count me in! Have a lot of riding goals for the new year. 

A view from today, before my mare got her foot caught in a vine (and very patiently let me get off to untangle her!)


----------



## evilamc

Houston that's still good amount of miles!, Im jealous it almost looks like its still warm in your picture.

So I'm super excited...its only taken four years after graduating from college......but I'm FINALLY putting up a portfolio of my graphic design work and going to try and do a little more freelance work!

Would love any critique on it...I'm not a very good writer so any help/input on that would be great. Still adding stuff into my portfolio, just finding everything I want to put in it. Wish I had more horse stuff for it since I'm trying to market myself mainly to horse people 

Walker Designs my domain will be aliciamwalker.com in a few days...had to transfer the domain...what a pain.

Have a big ride planned for Sunday, excited but nervous! Have never rode with more then 3 people before!! I'd freak if I went on a ride like Mamma lol!!


----------



## Oreos Girl

Evil, I have some suggestions for your website. These are just my opinions so my feelings are not hurt if they are ignored. 

Under Portfolio, you have 3 items print, branding, and web. When you click on those, thumbnails come up. There is no description of what the product is. How is print different than branding? 

Can you do bigger pictures than the thumbnails? The one of the business card just looks like a red background until you click on it. The same is true of the web portfolio, the pictures are not representative of what is in the link.

Those are my 2 suggestions.


----------



## evilamc

Thats great ideas thanks OG! I didn't think about writing descriptions, shows how much of a writer I'm NOT! I'll do that for sure though, you made good point about explaining the differences. I can def do bigger thumbnails! I never thought about it I guess, but I also know what the bigger picture is lol! I'll make larger thumbnails so they look more interesting to click for those who don't know what the bigger picture is 

Thanks so much!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Evil, it is a very attractive site, and I agree with OG, I really have no idea what exactly you are selling, or providing. Never heard of some of those terms. 

Maybe less about prices, and more verbage r/t offerings. 

Also, on the "about page" you seemed to put down your entire schooling as worthless, or so it seemed to me. Maybe you feel that way, like you did it all on your own with no help from anyone, but it kind of turns me off. Surely there was some advantage to your schooling, and most people list (and view) education as important, worthwhile and valuable. 


On a possitive note, I loved looking at the horse graphics, and couldn't help thinking that some would make some very pretty jewelry!!


----------



## greentree

Here is a picture of the adorable Captain Jack, should anyone be in need of a lovely trail donkey. Please come and get him. No charge. He is SO sweet!


----------



## tiffrmcoy

Evil- I like your site it's very aesthetically pleasing. I would agree with Oreos Girl some descriptions would help out.

greentree- I wish I had my own place because I would scoop up Captain Jack in heart beat.

Got a good ride on Beebe Friday her arthritis has been bothering lately due to the cold and her heaves has been acting up too (the joys of having a senior horse) so I haven't rode her in a while but it's been really warm here lately (It got into the low 80s here on Friday) and I noticed her doing better and so I decided to take her out and when we were done she didn't show any signs of pain or limping. So it was a nice ride and a beautiful day. Rode for 5.12 miles.

*167.19 miles total*


----------



## Oreos Girl

It is the end of the semester for me so I have been working really hard and I am brain dead. So reward for grading all my finals yesterday, I took my neighbor up to 1099 to ride. It was by far the most aggressive ride he has ever done. He did well. There were a lot of downed trees that we had to go over. Crossed creeks and bridges and went thru gulleys. I was trying to a trail I had saved on my GPS but unfortunately it hasn't been kept up. We abandoned that, so we ended up riding in and out the same way. We got back to the trailer and I took Fiddler out about a 1/4 mile by himself. We did 4.9 miles today which makes my total 182.3.


----------



## greentree

Here is Reindeer's Revenge, from the Christmas parade last weekend. Mary and Mika are our elves!


----------



## evilamc

Jack is so cute!!! I wishhhh! Adorable pic from the parade too.

Got in a fun ride today. A group I'm in on facebook organized a little ride at Manassas Battlefield, so I got a few of my friends to go with me so I wouldn't be with complete strangers. Everyone was really nice! Jax lead the whole way pretty much even though I had no idea where we were going...he just loves to lead. He set a great pace and when they wanted to do a little trotting I was able to keep him in a nice gait for the most part, few times he got a little fast though (tries to race if someone passes him lol) but I just kinda went with it.



















We had 9 riders in our group 


















love this


















312.49 for the year


----------



## Roadyy

I only got 6.6 miles in during the trip this weekend as the company I took decided they didn't want to deal with setting up camp in the dark. Apparently they didn't want to get out of bed and on the road early Friday morning either. It was 7:45 before we finally hit the road and was near 12 when we arrived to set up. Didn't get saddled up til 2:30 and back just at dark.

*6.6 miles*

*Total 123.02*


Few pictures from the weekend. I will say this place is Beautiful!! Major plus CH&A restrooms with showers. I almost made a pallet in there to sleep it felt so good with the cold outside. The long showers felt great too.











































































Here is a video 360* of the Coldwater Recreation Area in Milton, Fl. LOVE THIS PLACE!!!! The trails are marked so well AA could follow them...








If we were to ever do a group meet and greet this would have to be towards the top of the list for me.


----------



## Oreos Girl

What is the fun, if you can't set up camp in the dark? I certainly try to avoid it, but have done it too many times to count. It looks like a great place. It is about 4.5 hours from me though.


----------



## gunslinger

Miss Lacy got a break this weekend......rode quarter horses...bumpity bumpity bump.....

DW's back is still out....not sure if she'll ride again or not......So now my time is divided between 3 horses.....

Jack made a little progress on Saturday but I've still got a lot of work to do on him......

Sunny boy......wow....I haven't ridden him in several years.....he surprised me.....he's really a pretty nice horse, light in the mouth and fly by wire......a lot like Miss Lacy but slower.....and rougher......still, quite an enjoyable ride all in all......he's got a lot of trail miles on him.....DW loves this horse.....and I see why....


----------



## evilamc

gunslinger said:


> Miss Lacy got a break this weekend......rode quarter horses...bumpity bumpity bump.....
> 
> DW's back is still out....not sure if she'll ride again or not......So now my time is divided between 3 horses.....
> 
> Jack made a little progress on Saturday but I've still got a lot of work to do on him......
> 
> Sunny boy......wow....I haven't ridden him in several years.....he surprised me.....he's really a pretty nice horse, light in the mouth and fly by wire......a lot like Miss Lacy but slower.....and rougher......still, quite an enjoyable ride all in all......he's got a lot of trail miles on him.....DW loves this horse.....and I see why....


Riding your QH's make you appreciate Miss Lacy even more don't they  At least Sunny is a nice ride! Hope your DW is able to ride again  Everyone keeps asking me why I got a walker instead of anotehr QH...told them I test rode a few because my DH insisted I try a gaited horse and fell in love lol!


Roadyy thats too bad that they ended up being sour puss campers! At least you got some time on the trail though  Looks like a really fun trail!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> The trails are marked so well AA could follow them...
> 
> If we were to ever do a group meet and greet this would have to be towards the top of the list for me.


Really Roadyy? The trails are marked so well even I could follow them? :think:

That sounds like a dare...when is the next ride?


----------



## greentree

I would ride Sissy , the TWH, everywhere, if I could!! Although Spirit and Tootsie are smooth, for trotting horses. 

Roadyy, that dare to AA cracked me up!! Sounds like a nice place. If we did not set up camp in the dark, we would never have camped, lol!! DH always has to work, tells me to load, then wants to rearrange evrything.....so I finally just let HIM load it! 

After all my showing in Texas, I really think there should be a LAW that a/c restrooms are REQUIRED. fat women wearing skin tight pants should NOT have to pee in un air conditioned restrooms! Even when I wasn't fat, it was bad. 

Captain Jack is still available.


----------



## gunslinger

evilamc said:


> Riding your QH's make you appreciate Miss Lacy even more don't they  At least Sunny is a nice ride! Hope your DW is able to ride again  Everyone keeps asking me why I got a walker instead of anotehr QH...told them I test rode a few because my DH insisted I try a gaited horse and fell in love lol!
> l!


While I love my quarter horses, there's nothing like that Cadillac ride. I'm not a young man, and I can feel the difference after a weekend of riding quarter horses. 

DW, with her back, needs to be on Miss Lacy instead of trying to endure the trot of her QH. She needs that glide ride.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnitaAnne

gunslinger said:


> While I love my quarter horses, there's nothing like that Cadillac ride. I'm not a young man, and I can feel the difference after a weekend of riding quarter horses.
> 
> DW, with her back, needs to be on Miss Lacy instead of trying to endure the trot of her QH. She needs that glide ride.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Gunslinger, is your DW getting therapy or surgery for her back? Sure hope she gets better soon.


----------



## gunslinger

No she's not. Frankly, she refuses to go to the doctor and suffers from several health related issues. I struggle with this as we have good insurance and yet she won't take advantage of it. 

As the old says goes "you can lead a horse to water but you can't make it drink."

GF riding buddy is an RN and she's also tried to get DW the seek help as well. 

This is one of those things that I just don't understand.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy

AA, Jan. 10th is the next ride at Milton. I would be willing to bet that Celeste and Oreo's girl could handle those trails as well. We actually had a woman on a flea bitten Arabian gelding that is used to endurance and always on the go. He was strung out until she crossed the cone to start the obstacle then was all business and straight up beautiful to watch. 

Oh and AA, I had the rain coat obstacle this time and there were several horses that wouldn't get within 10 foot of it. I had it hanging on a tree limb broken off about 4" long. It was at shoulder height on me standing, but still had a small sapling next to the tree for the horse to handle. Plus a fell log about 8" diameter laying long ways against the base of the tree. The riders could actually come in from either direction according to favorite hand. Also allowed for side passing up to it for plus point. 

Well, my truck woes aren't done yet. I knew my front end was ailing as it has been pulling slightly to the right. I noticed that just about 2 miles before reaching Amber's coach's place to swap horses that the front right was feeling draggy. Now it has turned into rubbing metal sound. I have to pull the tire and look at it this evening and betting I find the wheel bearings shot. I'm suppose to haul the jeep to the guy I traded for the trailer tonight before the Posse Christmas party, but may have to get him to come after it now.

My wife swears that every time she gets overtime or a little extra on her check that dang truck messes up to suck it up. lol


Greentree, if I had my own place I would be alllllllllll over getting Mr. Whiskey. He would be perfect for riding my grandsons.


gs, I hope your wife heals quickly and goes for treatment before it becomes drastic. Good luck changing a woman's mind that isn't ready to change it herself.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Guslinger: I'm sorry to hear you DW is not taking advantage of your good health insurance. That is one of the most difficult things to deal with as a RN; people that don't take care of their health. It is so sad to see people giving up and not doing everything they can to get better. 

Roadyy: so you are now challenging Oreo's Girl! Who else are you going after??

I think it is time for a new truck, that one just doesn't seem to like it's job of hauling horse trailers around! 

You will be happy to hear that I have been playing with Chivas in his stall with a big plastic bag. Rubbed it all over him Sunday afternoon. I won't say he is ok with it yet, but he is learning to freeze in place. I'm still not ready to try it mounted however! 

Does Milton have good camping areas? Preferably close to the horses? Hot showers are definately a plus. Especially if they are 10 feet from my bed, hot showers and one of those high-powered sinks:lol:


----------



## Roadyy

Look at the video I posted and you will see my truck facing me. Directly behind it is the CH&A bathrooms, but from the main camp sites it is about 100 yards. There are five camp sites right there where my truck is and one was not used this trip.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> Look at the video I posted and you will see my truck facing me. Directly behind it is the CH&A bathrooms, but from the main camp sites it is about 100 yards. There are five camp sites right there where my truck is and one was not used this trip.


your videos are like 15 sec long, hard to focus on any one thing...

100 yards to potty? Do I need to carry a pigskin with me? I doubt I can run 100 yards fast enough...


----------



## Roadyy

There is a pause button on the videos..hth lol

Talk to Natalie about getting one of those sites that are 75 feet away. Then you will be about as close as we were at The caverns site when parked next to the pavilion.


----------



## gunslinger

Personally, I like to be as far from the potty as possible.....and also up wind.....


----------



## AnitaAnne

gunslinger said:


> Personally, I like to be as far from the potty as possible.....and also up wind.....


This is a high-powered sink model, with H&AC, not a tree...

it's a girl thing...


----------



## Oreos Girl

You know that I have done two ACTHA rides Roaddy. I don't come close to winning but I have fun doing the challenges.


----------



## greentree

You GO, OG....throw that gauntlet down!!!


----------



## STT GUY

just hit 300 hours for the year!


----------



## QOS

Glad some are getting out to ride.

I am feeling all sorry for myself. I was supposed to go riding in Louisiana this weekend with my stable mates. Not happening due to this leg.

Going to the wound dr. in the morning. It is healing but due to its location I am pretty sure I won't get clearance to ride for a few weeks. It has been 3.5 since we rode last. 

I have been going out and walking Biscuit - he let me halter him in the pasture today. So proud of him!! There is just two things I wanted to work on with Biscuit and this was one of them. If I could get him to go into a smooth consistent lope he would literally be perfect!!

Hubby and I are going to Fredericksburg, TX tomorrow for a few days to look at the Christmas lights. Fredericksburg is an old German town and it is DARLING. Central Texas is amazing - I want to haul Biscuit out there to ride!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Denise, so sorry to hear you aren't healed yet. Maybe Rick would challenge you to come too!! I just noticed he dared Celeste to come and try to get lost, along with me and Oreo's Girl. 

I say we ladies show him what we're made of!!

Ps- someone bring a GPS, mine quit working. I'll bring the pigskin for the 100yd dash to the sink. WAR EAGLE


----------



## Roadyy

Oreos Girl said:


> You know that I have done two ACTHA rides Roaddy. I don't come close to winning but I have fun doing the challenges.


I remembered and look forward to you coming out to enjoy these as well.
Do you remember the ride host and their name? Where were the rides?

Just a heads up , they have cabin rentals there as well, but I think someone asked about animals in them before and I think we found they do not allow pets. 

I will loan my GPS to you, but willing to bet you would only use it to try and get lost since the trails are so easy to follow. Yep, I see you using it against its intended use. lol



The Jeep is now located at it's new home. I do not miss it so I know it was the right decision.


----------



## greentree

Gosh dang, if I could afford to drive down there, I would come so we could PROVE we can get lost!!! 

Denise, I am praying your leg continues to heal. Have you never ridden in Bandera? The Hill Country Natural Area is SO wonderful......Mammoth Cave trails are like hCNA with big trees! The trails are rated on the signs, so you know what you are getting yourself into. You would LOVE it!

Glad you don't miss your Jeep, Roadyy. It was a cute one!


----------



## Roadyy

Denise, I hope your leg does heal quickly from here out. I know how aggravating have a leg wound can be. 

Greentree, I don't think you have the ability to get lost anywhere especially on these trails, but would love for you to try and prove me wrong. It is winter time and it is much milder here than in Kentucky..nudge nudge.


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> Gosh dang, if I could afford to drive down there, I would come so we could PROVE we can get lost!!!
> 
> Denise, I am praying your leg continues to heal. Have you never ridden in Bandera? The Hill Country Natural Area is SO wonderful......Mammoth Cave trails are like hCNA with big trees! The trails are rated on the signs, so you know what you are getting yourself into. You would LOVE it!
> 
> Glad you don't miss your Jeep, Roadyy. It was a cute one!


I wish you could too! We could have some good fun, esp if you brought along Captain Jack!! 

One of these days, we will all manage to get together and get lost in the woods. It is so sandy in Florida, all the trails look the same...I know I will get lost...

Roadyy: I think you made a good trade. WAR EAGLE Where's those pictures of the horses new place? WAR EAGLE I take it it is a pasture boarding situation? WAR EAGLE


----------



## Roadyy

You do realize that bird flew into the thin red line and crashed to the ground then got stepped on by an Elephant? Roll Tide Roll It isn't evening yet.Roll Tide Roll Yes it is a pasture boarding set up and I think my horses are the only ones that stay out all night. The rest go into a stall at night. Roll Tide Roll


----------



## AnitaAnne

Ah Roadyy, you have the story confused...actually, the soaring Eagle flew over the lumbering pachyderm, and, as birds do, dropped a donut. WAR EAGLE The huge mammal became frightened of the Great American Bird in the sky and his droppings, and began to _roll. _WAR EAGLE He rolled right out of the Great State of Alabama, and onto the Florida sands. WAR EAGLE Once on the sands, he continued to _roll_ until caught in the rising _tide_. The elephant continued to flounder in the ocean, and the _tide rolled him_ into the bottom of the Deep Blue Sea. WAR EAGLE The Beautiful and Majestic Eagle thus won the WAR after dropping only one bomb, and continues to soar over this great land. WAR EAGLE


----------



## Celeste

Go Dawgs!


----------



## texasgal

I wanna play. I hope you are planning a 2015 thread!

Hubby and I have 2 young horses that were just getting started when I was diagnosed 11/2013 with breast cancer. Our 2014 was pretty consumed with all that, but we have recovered, bought a trailer, and actually been on our first 2 trail rides with our guys! Yay us.

I'm recovering from my last surgery now, and should be ready to go by mid January. We plan to ride this year.. whoot!

Our ride on the 6th was at 7IL Ranch - Cat Spring Texas. What a lovely place to ride.

View attachment 565905


View attachment 565913


View attachment 565921


View attachment 565929


I look forward to logging miles next year..


----------



## Roadyy

Welcome and congratulations on defeating the cancer!!!

We will have a 2015 trail ride thread and look forward to reading about you and your husband's adventures in the saddle.


55-44 and no last second play to get you out of a jam this time.lol

UGA should be in the ACC. They have never felt like an SEC team. They always seem to be just good enough to play well at the worst time, without being able to go all the way to the top.

I think Alabama will have their biggest fight when they play Oregon in the NCS game.


Back to the trail... I hope to get my truck fixed in time to get some riding in this weekend. Not sure where I will go, but hope to go somewhere.


----------



## texasgal

Roadyy.. where in NW Florida are you. Not many people know this, but I'm actually from Florida... shhhhh

I have family in Brandford/Mayo/Lake City.. although I was raised on the other coast.


----------



## Roadyy

I'm in the Panama City area.


----------



## texasgal

Oh you're way up there!


----------



## Roadyy

Right on the Gulf Coast East of Panama City Beach, thankfully. I am not a beach person or salt life person for that matter. I'd rather be on fresh water or in the outdoors on land.lol


----------



## texasgal

Our last road trip to FLA, we came home via the coast. Spent the night in Appalachicola .. it was an interesting, fun drive.. We loved that little town!


----------



## Roadyy

I have only driven through there on my way to somewhere other than there. lol


----------



## AnitaAnne

Welcome Texasgal!! So happy to hear you are cancer free!! :clap:

Do you have some pictures to post of your horses? 

We are already plotting our rides and goals for the coming year.


----------



## texasgal

I posted a couple pics in my first post. Our "main" boys are two QH's who are 4 and 5. We also have an 18 year old arabian mare, and a yearling arabian gelding.


----------



## AnitaAnne

texasgal said:


> I posted a couple pics in my first post. Our "main" boys are two QH's who are 4 and 5. We also have an 18 year old arabian mare, and a yearling arabian gelding.


oops, I didn't see the pictures right away, my computer is sloooow. 

They are a handsome pair!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Welcome texasgal! Very glad to hear you are back in the saddle. Congrats on kicking the cancer.

Your horses are lovely and you seem to have some fun places to ride. I look forward to more pics.


----------



## Oreos Girl

Welcome Texas Girl. Congrats on beating the cancer.


----------



## QOS

Texas Gal - glad you kicked it to the curb. I have wanted to ride at 7IL. It is about 3 hours from home.

We have rode at McKinney Roughs in the Bastrop area south east of Austin. We came through there awhile ago and OMG still burned trees everywhere. So sad. Hoping to get Cousin to agree to go back to McKinney Roughs next month.

Thanks for the good wishes for my leg. It is better - red beefy color now which is what they want. Doc won't see me for 3 weeks due to holidays so no riding for another 3 weeks. SIGH.

I stopped to see Biscuit after leaving the doctors (two different ones today - blood pressure is now A OK!!!) He let me halter him in the pasture and we went down the road. He became a giraffe - looking at something I couldn't see...could have been the birds flying up but he generally ignores all of that. He spooked coming around in front of me - massively on alert. He didn't calm down so I took him back to his pasture. The wind was really blowing so no telling what he heard/smelled!!

I am thinking all of the rolling/dogs, etc. is football...OMG I am not a fan. My son is living with me and is a big fan. GAAAA sick of hearing it!!


----------



## greentree

Texasgal, I saw those pictures of 7IL...that used to be my backyard!! Do you live close to Cat Spring? We moved here to KY from the Bellville side of Brenham, so I rode there all the time. Plus, my friend had been David's coach at Blinn, and sang at his first wedding, so we were all connected! 

Welcome to the trail riding thread. We have very strict rules here about getting off topic. We ONLY talk about riding. Trail riding, not arena riding. Very strict about that. 



LOL!!

Glad to hear you beat the cancer!


----------



## texasgal

QOS .. my BIL lives in Bastrop. We were over there on Thanksgiving. Yes, the landscape is different after the fires.

7IL is 1.5 hours from us. It is definitely worth the trip. We will stay overnight next time we go. We did a pretty good job of turning our stock trailer into an overnight lounge in October! We will make several more trips there.. lots of places to get lost riding!

We also want to do Bandera or Bastrop sometime next year.. but we are barefoot, so we'll probably shoe and then stratigically plan a couple rides before we pull shoes.

We MUST meet up sometime. There are several people on the Texas Horse Friends thread that meet up all over the state. Fun stuff.


----------



## texasgal

greentree - we live about 20 miles east of Navasota. Just south of Richards.

Met David when we pulled into the Ranch. Love that Bellville area.. You should see 7IL now. They have Bathrooms, showers, giftshop .. We loved being able to ride in the arena for 20 minutes or so until our little greenies settled, and the trails are so well marked and easy.

Definitely on our do again and again list!


----------



## greentree

Lol, Denise, I am not a football fan , either. I liked McKinney roughs, too. We took the big trailer there one time, with 5 of us. DH had Beau, the TWH, and I was riding my rescued Arab gelding who had not been out much at the time. Our friend was riding her Paso, we were moving pretty good down the trailer a trot, when the ground changed from dirt to slab rock. Kudo did not do color changing ground......he went from full trot to reverse, right into Beau's chest!! It was hilarious! Beau had no idea what was going on. 

So glad your leg is healing. That is the important thing, even though it is a bummer not to be able to ride.

AA, I can send Captain Jack down to you.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Greentree: you can only send Captain Jack down here if I can send Drambuie up there! 

I have a great idea!!! I should send you Drambuie anyway, call him a downpayment on that Arab/paint colt that is in the oven.


----------



## greentree

AA, that is hilarious. I guess I can drop CJ at your place on the way to FL to drop these other horses at Roadyy's!


----------



## Roadyy

You have a couple I would not refuse. I must ask if you have a site where I can look at them again? FB maybe or a site you have them listed for sale?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Ok, Greentree, you can carry Drambuie with you on the way back. I think Roadyy wanted CJ too, for the grandkids or something. He must have found some more land to be willing to take all these extra critters.

I'll stick with 3 until the little one arrives.


----------



## Roadyy

No extra land at this time, but I know the training put into them by her would not disappoint me or cause me regret for an extra boarding fee. lol


----------



## greentree

Roadyy, I don't have many recent photos, but here are a few I have!

Chance, 3/4 Arabian, 1/4 paint. 2002 gelding. 14.3 h, size 2 feet. Drives single, pair, good trail horse, lots of personality.


----------



## greentree

Lucy, 2006 Arabian mare, 14.1 h, but looks way taller. Super talented, but sensitive, still what I call green, doing well on the trail. Lovely to ride.


----------



## greentree

Magnolia, double registered paint/pinto, I think she is a 2009, 14 h, but stocky, green broke, been on the trails a few times, sweet mare, very smooth. This is Mary on her.


----------



## Roadyy

I like Chance and Magnolia....



I'm either going to have to send Little Man to a trainer to learn some of the things I need him to know in competing or Forego the second series of competitions to spend every extra minute learning how to teach us both. I would really like to compete next fall rather than judge. I want the mileage in the saddle and see how well I can measure up to the other riders and horses in the pleasure division. I need to get side passing and turning on haunch/forehand that I never had a use for in anything I did riding before. I think those are the main things I would fall behind in with Little Man. A few months ago, backing would have been an issue with his head tossing, but that is almost non existent now.

I'm sure it won't be long and I'll be on the lookout for another ride for Amber. Her coach and our farrier think he will be ok for another year or two, but I have to get his diet figured out to get his weight to stay up. I'm about to change all of their diet this weekend. So we will see how that works.

Sorry for the novel...


----------



## phantomhorse13

greentree said:


> Lucy, 2006 Arabian mare, 14.1 h, but looks way taller. Super talented, but sensitive, still what I call green, doing well on the trail. Lovely to ride.


Is this your next endurance mare? Will I see you out on trail any with her this season?!


----------



## AnitaAnne

I would love to have a horse trained by Greentree!! 

I like them all, but Chance would be my pick; I love a red horse Maybe I won't wait for the one in the oven...was hoping for a handsome chestnut/paint colt. I may be too old to start another colt though. 

Roadyy: I can almost see your DD on Magnolia...

I don't know if it will help Doc, but I give Dreamer a quart of alphalfa/oat pellets along with the Safechoice, and daily probiotics to help with digestion. He also gets wormed at least every 8 wks, and I double the probiotics for 2/3 days after worming.


----------



## Roadyy

He is on probios and the senior feed. I recently talked to a few people and is a majority thought that the SafeChoice Senior was simply produced for those places where little Suzy likes to run up and down the hall dumping extra feed in the horse trough. It was designed to not be able to be over fed. 

I am starting a new diet this weekend and will let you know the results after a month or two.


----------



## greentree

phantomhorse13 said:


> Is this your next endurance mare? Will I see you out on trail any with her this season?!


Probably....but I doubt I will be doing endurance in the next year. I cannot afford to drive all those miles anymore. 

She could certainly be someone ELSE's next endurance mare!!


----------



## greentree

This is her sire.....Thee Apostolos Unfortunately, he was picked up by Animal Control, and gelded and re homed. The whole pitiful thing was on Animal Cops Houston.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> He is on probios and the senior feed. I recently talked to a few people and is a majority thought that the SafeChoice Senior was simply produced for those places where little Suzy likes to run up and down the hall dumping extra feed in the horse trough. It was designed to not be able to be over fed.
> 
> I am starting a new diet this weekend and will let you know the results after a month or two.


Mine all get the regular SafeChoice. I've never fed any of the senior feeds, they seem way overpriced to me.


----------



## greentree

This is her maternal grandsire...DZ Miekki, who was a Polish German cross. My friend Fran showed him to an Open Dressage championship back in the 1980's. This is probably my favorite horse of all time, but I never met him in person!


----------



## LeynaProof

Looks like everyone is doing pretty good since I have been gone! Life has been super busy right now. :lol: Can't remember the last time I posted but a lot has happened this year. Dare and me are getting ready for his 1st 100 miler in February( He doesn't know that). Lol! :twisted: My daddy lost his battle with cancer in June.  That really broke my heart and I kind of quite riding for a bit but got back into it knowing my dad would not want me to quit. He was our rock and I can't quite believe he is gone. On to happier times- I got engaged in September! We are getting married April 11'th and in true Endurance rider fashion I checked AERC's ride calendar to make sure I wouldn't miss any rides because of my wedding and then set the date. Haha! Dare and me battled him having an abscess( poor baby) and now he is back in training for his 1st 100 miler! I rode my 4yo filly for the first time and she couldn't have cared less. Lol. I got her out saddled her up ( for the first time ever) and started lunging her and she did not look even a little concerned so I went and got my helmet and climbed on. She was more interested in eating grass than worried about me wiggling around up there. Haha! She also gave my 2 year old niece a ride around the field and was on her best behavior.  The bay in the picture below is my filly(Mystiq Grand Finale) and of course the grey is Dare ( HF Hot Chocolate), the man and the Old English Mastiff (Champ) is my dad and our awesome dog and then of course my ring!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Welcome back LeynaP!! I am so sorry to hear you lost your dear father this year. Fathers and daughters have such a special bond, and I know I felt a bit lost and very alone when my dad passed. Was he where you got your love of horses? 

What a beautiful picture of your dad and Champ! They both look so happy. 

Your filly is darling and so good to hear how well Dare is doing. He had some issues when you first got him, taking off or spinning when mounting maybe? Anyway, he is looking great now. 

Good luck on the 100 miler!!


----------



## texasgal

So, going to look at this saddle tomorrow:










If I'm going to ride all these miles next year, I'll need to be comfortable~

Speaking of logging miles... are there an "rules" about what we log? I'm not much for arena work, so no worries there, but sometimes I just ride around our property, in the woods and stuff.. does that count? Or does it have to be an "off the property" type ride?

I'm excited.


----------



## phantomhorse13

greentree said:


> This is her maternal grandsire...DZ Miekki, who was a Polish German cross.


*drool* wow. no wonder i like that mare, with such horses in her pedigree. i still think she belongs on trail.

welcome back LP! hope you see you around here more frequently (even if i have been keeping tabs on you on fb).


----------



## AnitaAnne

texasgal said:


> So, going to look at this saddle tomorrow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm going to ride all these miles next year, I'll need to be comfortable~
> 
> Speaking of logging miles... are there an "rules" about what we log? I'm not much for arena work, so no worries there, but sometimes I just ride around our property, in the woods and stuff.. does that count? Or does it have to be an "off the property" type ride?
> 
> I'm excited.


Pretty saddle! Looks like a nice, soft seat! 

I ride do pasture rides a lot because the roads are so busy near my horses, plus I have to stay off the trails in the forest right now because it's hunting season. Last year I tried riding and we got shot at, so I'm staying away for a while. 

It all counts


----------



## Celeste

texasgal said:


> Speaking of logging miles... are there an "rules" about what we log? I'm not much for arena work, so no worries there, but sometimes I just ride around our property, in the woods and stuff.. does that count? Or does it have to be an "off the property" type ride?
> 
> I'm excited.


We make up the rules as we go along. Just so you are riding you can report your miles. People report miles down primitive trails, dirt roads, town roads on the way to Dairy Queen, over mountains, down hills, and pretty much anything around. 

I record my miles and then transfer into an excel spreadsheet. 

It has been a lot of fun to me.


----------



## jamesqf

Celeste said:


> Just so you are riding you can report your miles.


And some of us don't even keep track of miles


----------



## gunslinger

I carry a gps, and keep a spreadsheet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy

I think arena and round pen riding is the only mileage we try not to count, but if that is all you get then count it unless it adds up to more than I'mm getting then it can't be counted. lol

Lp, sorry you lost your dad, but glad he is no longer suffering. Great pictures and your dad as well as all of us are glad you got back in the saddle.

Texasgal, not a bad looking saddle, but I have found that a slick seat is more comfortable than those padded ones. Looks well made in that picture and I hope it works out for you as not everyone is comfortable in the same kind of saddle..


----------



## greentree

My connection is BAD again, so I can't see any pictures--pout--

LeynaProof, SO glad to see you back! Sorry to hear you lost your Dad....that does take the wind out of your sails. Where are you doing the 100? February, so it must be FLorida! 

Hopefully, I can see pictures soon.


----------



## texasgal

I do almost NO arena riding, so no worries there.

greentree - I watched the neatest program on HRTV last night about driving and their big get together at the Kentucky Horse Park. It was facinating and I love the different rigs and all the shapes and sizes of the horses.. neat stuff. Starts making me wonder if my QH's would appreciate that! lol. My Arab mare was actually broke to cart some 16 years ago or so....


----------



## texasgal

Roadyy.. I've always ridden in either Tex Tan or Circle Y saddles. My current Circle Y I've had well over 20 years and since I've really just started riding again, I've ... well ... outgrown it! It doesn't have much padding and I feel it. Hubby has a square skirt Tex Tan trail saddle that's really comfy ..

I might even end up with a sheepskin seat .. I had to use one on my motorcycle for long trips. We'll see!


----------



## AnitaAnne

After a certain age, no saddle has quite enough padding!! I added a sheepskin pad to my Barefoot saddle, increases the length of time I can ride by maybe 5 miles. 

I have a nice, very well padded custom made Crate saddle, that doesn't fit my horse. It is a decoration in my den, maybe I should turn it into a chair, that way I could get some extra saddle time in. Celeste, could I count that? :rofl:


----------



## greentree

Doesn't make any sense, does it? We get more padding, but need more padding??


----------



## Roadyy

My wife says I am "butt" all over so I should be comfortable however I am positioned in the saddle.:lol::shock:


Not the exact word used in most cases...


----------



## liltuktuk

I have a Bar J trail saddle with a memory foam seat. And even that isn't enough padding sometimes. And my derriere is the one thing I'm well endowed in....:lol::wink:

Haven't got much riding in lately. Did 4 miles last weekend. I'm up to 377 for the year, right now I don't think I'll hit 400 like I hoped. I'm taking of from work between Christmas and New Years though, so if the weather is nice hopefully I'll get lots of miles in. 

Some of my miles might be with me running with the horse...do those count? I signed up for a half marathon in May, need to start training. Would like to take Maverick as my running partner, but with all the mud we've had I don't think his feet are up to pounding on the pavement.

Hoping I'll be able to pull double duty this spring, I'll train for my half while Amira is training for a LD (aka we'll run until I get tired and then she can carry me home :lol. I want to invest in a Wintec Pro Endurance for this, but not in the funds at the moment. I sat in the new version at our local tack shop and found it very comfy. And I like the idea of the interchangeable gullet, because right now it does not look like Amira and Maverick are going to end up being a similar shape...:shock:

I'll have to get an updated photo of the two of them together soon. They're just about the same size in all directions now.


----------



## Roadyy

Nope... the miles you ran beside do not count so with that we will deduct 300 miles from your total and that puts you below me. Yep, that is what we will do. 

Good luck on your marathon and Amira's LD.


----------



## texasgal

texasgal said:


> So, going to look at this saddle tomorrow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm going to ride all these miles next year, I'll need to be comfortable~
> 
> Speaking of logging miles... are there an "rules" about what we log? I'm not much for arena work, so no worries there, but sometimes I just ride around our property, in the woods and stuff.. does that count? Or does it have to be an "off the property" type ride?
> 
> I'm excited.


Bought it! It was exactly what I was looking for. Now I get to wait a month to ride in it... Merry Christmas and Happy Birthday to me!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today I actually got back in a saddle! :clap:


Didn't stay there for very long, but it was lovely for my brain. Sula also hadn't been worked in weeks, so her owner was insistent I longe her before I got on. After a few minutes of groundwork, she was listening great and perfectly calm so I knew longeing wasn't necessary. But just to make her mom feel better, I put her on the line and asked her for a circle (and sent mom the picture, assuring her Sula was doing great). You see how impressed Sula was:











Then we went out for the mare's first solo ride! She was a bit tentative leaving and hollered a couple times, but kept going when asked. She is barefoot, so that limited my trail choices (its too muddy to ride in the fields currently but the trails are pretty rocky). We were out for about 30 minutes and even enjoyed 15 minutes of sunshine (the first sun we have seen in 2 weeks).




















After finishing with Sula, I longed and did some groundwork with my SIL's two mares (who saw the chiropractor yesterday). Fun day despite the chilly temps.


2014 mileage
...
11/23/14 hailey 10.21 miles 3.6 mph 1366.12 total miles
12/19/14 sula 2.42 miles 3.3 mph *1368.54 total miles*


----------



## greentree

The girls came over for a ride today, the weather was just gorgeous! First, I had to whip up a costume for DS's dog, so she could go to Harley and have her picture made with Santa. DH took her, and I went riding!

The girls had saddle up JR and Chance with the western saddles, so. I put my Bob Marshall on Spirit for the first time, and it was VERY comfortable. We wanted to do the loop, but about 3/4 mile down the road, realized we had not locked up Aurora, the traffic cop, so we stayed on the 35 mph road. We were at 4.something miles when we stopped to talk to the neighbor. 

Had a wonderful time!


----------



## greentree

SCORE!!!

I found TWO buckets on the road today.....poor Spirit the pack mule!!

My hand is not in that glove.....I have to store it there to use the camera.


----------



## phantomhorse13

I can't believe you found buckets on your ride.. that is so funny! And good pony to not mind carting them along.


----------



## greentree

I had been seeing the blue one for a week or so, but thought sure it was cracked or something, so never stopped to look. One day last week, DH was driving, and I made him stop to let me pick up a bright pink small flat back bucket, another mile or so down the road! 

The black Fortiflex bucket was about 10 feet off the road, down a steep slope, and luckily I had Mika to go down and get it!! 

Three buckets in ONE week!! I am easily amused......

PH, I am so glad you got to ride! My ride today made me feel SO much better. An addiction there is no other cure for, I'm afraid. I kinda feel guilty for enabling these two girls and causing them a lifetime of addiction, haha.


----------



## phantomhorse13

greentree said:


> PH, I am so glad you got to ride! My ride today made me feel SO much better. An addiction there is no other cure for, I'm afraid. I kinda feel guilty for enabling these two girls and causing them a lifetime of addiction, haha.


I agree, nothing helps like good saddle time. I hope to get out again tomorrow. Def need it.

And you are doing those girls a favor. Think of all the boy angst, drunken parties, etc they will miss because they will be in the barn with their horses!!


----------



## greentree

They wrote a cute poem about that very thing PH! It was so funny. I cannot remember much, but it was about the others go to parties and drink, we go to the barn and clean stalls....they get high on drugs, we get high over jumps, something like that! It was really clever of them to recognize, I thought!


----------



## jamesqf

phantomhorse13 said:


> And you are doing those girls a favor. Think of all the boy angst, drunken parties, etc they will miss because they will be in the barn with their horses!!


I wouldn't be too sure of that. Granted, the women I ride with have rather left off being girls (I think most of them have grandkids), but they are still capable of doing drunken parties and having angst over men


----------



## greentree

jamesqf said:


> I wouldn't be too sure of that. Granted, the women I ride with have rather left off being girls (I think most of them have grandkids), but they are still capable of doing drunken parties and having angst over men


Hahahaha! 
But they probably can't get pregnant!


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> They wrote a cute poem about that very thing PH! It was so funny. I cannot remember much, but it was about the others go to parties and drink, we go to the barn and clean stalls....they get high on drugs, we get high over jumps, something like that! It was really clever of them to recognize, I thought!


Very clever of them to recognize it!! I hope you can find the poem and post it here, would love to read it! Maybe they could get it published in a equine magazine, that would be very uplifting for other teens with an equine addiction. 

You are doing the girls, and the world of horses, a favor by teaching them about loving and caring for a horse. I can't think of a better way to spend my freetime than the back of a horse, or grooming a horses, or even staring soul-fully at a horse...y'all get the point. 

THREE BUCKETS? I can't believe it either! Where do you think they came from...or should I say WHO do you think they came from...


----------



## greentree

It may be on Fakebook, but I am not.....

I hope I don't get sued by these parents for this, and maybe it should be included in a release form.....not responsible for future damages caused by addiction to large, expensive dangerous animals.......lol, I am going to put it in there and see if anyone notices!

I am pretty sure the pink bucket was left on the fender of a trailer, the blue one could have blown off a porch (but if my bucket left, OBVIOUSLY I would go looking for it....I mean, the people who live in the house across the street were feet from it at their mailbox..........
The black one has been there for years, probably. Mika had to use all of her 100 lbs of skinniness to pull it out.


----------



## jamesqf

AnitaAnne said:


> THREE BUCKETS? I can't believe it either! Where do you think they came from...or should I say WHO do you think they came from...


They blow off the back of work trucks.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Got a lovely ride in today with my SIL on the horse who is supposedly my BIL's.. though the last time he rode the lovely mustang gelding was last year! Instead he is generally the catch ride for whoever doesn't have a horse to ride at the time. It was my first time on him and he was a blast. He's about 13.3 and partially gaited, which was super fun.

The SUN even came out for the first time in over 2 weeks!!





























2014 mileage
...
12/19/14 sula 2.42 miles 3.3 mph 1368.54 total miles
12/21/14 kermit 10.88 miles 3.9 mph *1379.42 total miles
*


----------



## Roadyy

Glad you had a couple of great rides, Dawn. Looks like it was very much needed.

Greentree, sounds like you had a profitable weekend of riding. Glad the girls are so into 4 legged geldings instead of 2 legged studs.

I got a quick bareback ride around the paddock on the three amigos, but no picture and ner were impressed. Jacked the truck up to see where I stand with the grinding and turned out to be a free fix. It wasn't the front wheel making the racket it was the passenger rear. Apparently the impact wrench did not tighten the lugs to spec and they worked loose. I torqued them with torque wrench this time and went ahead and checked driver side to find them loose as well. Now we are all better and back to driving good again.

It has been misting rain since Friday evening and doesn't look to let up any this week.



Hey, AA. Can you guess what this will be used for?


----------



## liltuktuk

Finally got a ride in!!! :happydance:

Only a short one, we did our 4 mile road loop. Amira was raring to go. I was worried she'd be ouchy, even with her boots on, but no issues. Our paddock has been going from frozen and lumpy to mud and back again for weeks now. When its frozen they don't want to move so they just hang out at the slow feeders stuffing their faces all day. I've had to force them up to the gate for their pellets and supplements and to get them to drink.

And now it's supposed to be 50F and raining on Wednesday! Did I miss the memo wear Western NY moved south? While I didn't appreciate the 5 feet of snow all at once....I would like some snow all winter long! :evil:

No pictures of my ride, I was too excited to be on the back of a horse.

Also, rumor has it that Santa is bringing me a GPS watch for Christmas. 

I did get a picture of Maverick and Amira together though. Maverick is now 20 months old.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> Hey, AA. Can you guess what this will be used for?
> 
> View attachment 569305


Well, I never! Y'all better plant yer feet on the floor, grab the back o the seat, and hold yer hat on yer head; cause that there is a rocket blaster and y'all will be shootin' right off the pot!!:shock:


----------



## Roadyy

AnitaAnne said:


> Well, I never! Y'all better plant yer feet on the floor, grab the back o the seat, and hold yer hat on yer head; cause that there is a rocket blaster and y'all will be shootin' right off the pot!!:shock:


 That gonna be one of them new fangled paperless toilet contraptions. No more wiping. Now I just need to get me one of them high powered wind jets to blow dry after the wash. bwahaha:twisted:


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> It may be on Fakebook, but I am not.....
> 
> I hope I don't get sued by these parents for this, and maybe it should be included in a release form.....not responsible for future damages caused by addiction to large, expensive dangerous animals.......lol, I am going to put it in there and see if anyone notices!
> 
> .


hahahahahaha 

That should be in every contract, but I doubt any parents that read it would sign it...most adults think that horses are a "phase" that kids go through and will grow out of. 

Maybe we will grow out of it when we turn 100, but I doubt it! It's a lifetime addiction, and I for one never will quit.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> That gonna be one of them new fangled paperless toilet contraptions. No more wiping. Now I just need to get me one of them high powered wind jets to blow dry after the wash. bwahaha:twisted:


Well, somebody better hang onto Jesa, or she might get blown into another state. 

47gal/min. Jeez. Add some wind and you've got a hurricane Roadyy!


----------



## Roadyy

Wonder if they would name one after me?

I can't remember if I mentioned it or not, but I picked up a couple of 15" saddles for Michelle to try. I actually sat in the slick seat and found it more comfortable than my oversized saddle at 17". I am going to give it a try and see if it rides better til I find me a good saddle that fits me. Here are pics of the 2 saddles.


----------



## greentree

Those are really nice! What brand is that top one? I can see the K, but not the other stuff. I love that bottom one, it's a real CLASSIC!


----------



## Roadyy

Didn't look for maker's mark. I will look when I get home. She said they were 20+ years old I do remember that.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Got more saddle time today! My SIL finally had a chance to get on her rescue Saddlebred, Jemma. Mare had been an Amish buggy horse for years and was supposedly saddle broke, but you know how that can be! Jemma did super, never putting a foot wrong. I was riding Kermit again as babysitter. We started out in the ring, then hit the trail. Sun was shining while we were in the saddle, which felt wonderful.





























2014 mileage
...
12/21/14 kermit 10.88 miles 3.9 mph 1379.42 total miles
12/22/14 kermit 5.46 miles 3.7 mph *1384.88 total miles*


----------



## greentree

Me, too, PH!! I rode Lucy for the first time since I don't know when, and she was perfect. Mary came over and saddled up Gavotte, and we all went out for a second loop, so I probably rode 4 or 5 miles, all tolled. 

I was going to ride more, but it kept getting darker and darker, finally started to sprinkle.


----------



## Roadyy

Ok. Found makers mark and found out the padded saddle is 13" by tape and the slick seat is 15".


----------



## evilamc

Roadyy I have a REALLY nice 16.5" endurance saddle for sale, it has a suede seat though...Also have a 17.5 tucker endurance for sale, their sizes run a tad small..let me know if you'd like to see either.

Renegade Saddle this is one of them, its the custom saddle I had made for Dexter....doesn't fit Jax....of course.


----------



## Roadyy

I appreciate the offer but after trying that Aussie saddle I just don't know if I can get used to an endurance saddle without wearing breeches or jorges (sp?). We all know I would look ridiculous in those while wearing a cowboy hat and cuffs. Haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy

I may have a woman locally that does endurance that might be interested.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree

Have you ever SAT in that Tucker saddle, Roadyy? They are so awesome! 

And the breeches and cuffs are not a good combination......the cowboy hat is a neutral, lol!

That 13.5" saddle my be a bit small for you. Good for Amber, though!


----------



## evilamc

Roadyy said:


> I appreciate the offer but after trying that Aussie saddle I just don't know if I can get used to an endurance saddle without wearing breeches or jorges (sp?). We all know I would look ridiculous in those while wearing a cowboy hat and cuffs. Haha
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I actually just about always ride in jeans now! I never thought I would but I'm just as comfy in jeans as I am in breeches in these saddles haha. I'm using a tucker with Jax now and it really is soooo comfy, I bought the 17.5 but it ended up being too big so I picked up a used 16.5 of the same model and love it


----------



## QOS

Welcome back Leyna!! So very sorry to hear of the loss of your father. 

Loved all of the pictures!!

The saddle pictures are nice - I spoke to Steele today. I thought saddle had been shipped 2 weeks ago but it wasn't. It was supposed to go out today. Since I can't ride right it is not a big deal. My leg seems to be healing bu the not riding has really made me wobbly.

I go out and walk Biscuit and he is being a total sweetheart. LOL hope he isn't full of beans by the time I get to ride!


----------



## Roadyy

Evilamc, I just looked at the Renegade on the laptop here at work instead of on my phone. That is a nice looking saddle and I would be interested in seeing the Tucker. I remember looking at Denise's Tucker and liking the look of it. You are welcome to pm me prices and I will pass it on to a couple of ladies who I mentioned it to last night.


Denise, sorry you are steele waiting on your saddle and hope your knee is ready to go when it arrives.

I backed up to the trailer to readjust the goose neck on it so the trailer will ride more level. His truck sit higher than mine so mine caused the nose to ride higher. I left a bit of rise in the front to make room for the drop from being loaded. Hooked the plug to the truck to see how many lights need replacing and there are a few marker lights needing bulbs and or replacing. I plan to go with all LED lights and will likely add a few marker lights as well. I forgot to check the interior lights and will do that this weekend while I take it for another test haul up the highway.

I'm going to talk to the neighbor where it is and see if I can just pull it up to his shop to run my welder and equipment since I can't get to my shop. I'll pay him for the electricity of course.


----------



## Roadyy

Sorry, I mistakenly put that his truck rode higher. It rides lower thus pushing the trailer higher on mine. Nearly had to bottom out the goose neck to get it where I think it needs to be.


----------



## liltuktuk

Don't knock the breeches until you try them, though I prefer tights. I'm pretty sure the only difference is that riding tights don't have a button and zipper. I used to always ride in jeans, and then I got a pair of polartec fleece winter tights. Oh my goodness I never want to take them off! :shock:

I'm now in the process of updating my summer riding tight collection. Just ordered a new pair that are made of an under armour type material with really grippy knee patches. 

And for reference, I ride in a western saddle. Sometimes I wear my western boots with the tights, sometimes I wear my Ariat terrains with half chaps, depends on my mood. I'm also generally wearing a hoody or a t-shirt. And I've worn my cowgirl hat while wearing tights too. Do I get strange looks, sure, but I'm comfy and I don't get any rubs or sores. 

I wouldn't even be allowed on the property at some of the barns around here just based on my dress. :wink: I have no use for dress codes and fashion when I'm riding, I'm here to ride not put on a fashion show. Then again a lot of places around here would give me the stink eye for having an Arabian that looks like a grey water buffalo with mud and poop splotches all over. But hey, she's warm and happy so why should it bother me if she's not perfectly clean? Only way I could keep her clean would be if I kept her stalled 24/7, with a full hooded sheet on, and had a minion that picked up her pee and poop before it ever touched the ground.

But I digress....

Last day of work in 2014 for me! I see lots of riding in the near future!


----------



## Celeste

I don't like to ride in regular jeans any more because the seams annoy me. I have no problem at all being seen in full seat breeches, hiking boots (don't worry, I use covered endurance stirrups), an old oversized tee-shirt stolen from my husband, and a helmet. 

If somebody doesn't find my attire attractive, oh well...........


----------



## Roadyy

I just remembered that Denise's is not a Tucker, but an Alegany(Sp?) Ya'll have seen the pics of my in my shorts, work boots and t shirt. lol I aint skeerd to wear it just not wanting to scare any horses out from under anyone with the site. lol


----------



## Eole

Rick, nice saddles. If you ever ride in tights or breeches, please share pictures. :lol:
Greentree, glad you had a nice ride on Lucy!

Rode Alizé again today, with the dog as our guide. It makes her so much more eager to go.
I untacked her and let her loose after the ride. She follows me around. I LOVE my mare!

BTW, days are now getting LONGER!!! :happydance:


----------



## greentree

Cross post from the driving section.....check this out!!
All Captain Jack needs is a wagon full of orphans and a NURSE!!

Is this not adorable?


----------



## greentree

Eole, those pictures are SO pretty!! Your bay looks like my Penny in her younger days! It drizzled most of the day here, but it is warm, so I fed hay outside and left almost everybody out. Captain Jack and Chance are spatting, but I think they are playing! Chance plays with everybody......such a card.


----------



## texasgal

Catching up.. No internet for the last two day.. ugh.

Nice pics everyone.

Seems like several of us have Arabians.


----------



## Roadyy

We got very heavy rains all day yesterday and are getting them again today. My shop and the prefab building it is in flooded twice yesterday. It just started raining hard again I started typing this so I figure it will likely flood in here again. I am glad that it waited til I fed the boys and got inside the shop before the bottom fell out.


Hope everyone has a safe and dry day.


----------



## Roadyy

Greentree, I figure you to be the cart/buggy expert in here and saw this while perusing CL. I thought it was beautiful, but wanted to get your critique of it. I know a friend who was looking for a buggy, but I think she wants four wheels. I may still turn her onto it.

I of a kind pony/horse cart


----------



## greentree

Oh wow. Some Amish man has been busy in his wood shop! It looks like it would only fit a tiny pony, but it is beautiful. The shafts look very narrow. 

Sorry to hear about your flood .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jamesqf

^ And cup holders, even! (But where's the infotainment system?)


----------



## AnitaAnne

Ho Ho Ho 
*MERRY CHRISTMAS!!* 

Eole: Are the days really getting longer?? Yipee!! :clap:
Alize is so beautiful! So wonderful to hear of your close bond with her. 

Roadyy: that is a beautiful cart! Too bad about the flooding, we have been getting rained on too, but not as bad as you are getting. That's the bad thing about southern winters, they are cold and rainy. Hopefully you can get back working on your project trailer, which looks HUGE btw. 

Texasgal: those are some pretty girls, are they related?


----------



## texasgal

AnitaAnne said:


> Texasgal: those are some pretty girls, are they related?


No, they really aren't .. My mare is coming 19, and she is Huckleberry Bey and Khemosabi. The little yearling guy is more Babson bred.


----------



## ImagineCorgis

Finally in the saddle!! 
I got such a beauitful ride today that my mind is still way too occupied with it, I just wanna go back there now! 

It's the middle of the winter and it was sunny with 15°C during most of the day, only a little bit of wind on the way back. It was all in all a 6 hour ride (with an hour break) and we got in 19.21 miles (30.91 km).
Didnt took as much pictures as I would like but the terrain was pretty much the same all the time, which I loved 'cause it was perfect. Flat, wide meadows with no end, on one side bounded with the river and on the other with the levee (embankment). We had endless canter and gallop opportunities, which we gladly used! 

I was riding my dear Cash once again. I was quite surprised that he was willing to take the lead for the whole trail, so I went with it! 

So off we go, with the sunrise

















































and came back as the sun sets.










I wish you all Merry Christmas and happy holidays!! <3

Got quite a lot to catch up with you guys! Hopefully I'll manage to do it after Christmas!


----------



## QOS

Loved all of the pictures!!!

Roadyy mine is Allegany - it is now decorating the dang hall in the house. someone needs to give it a new home and job!!!:lol::lol:l

The Steele tree/saddle came in Christmas Eve - it is in the box in the cake kitchen. I am hoping to go riding in the day the doctor releases me. Seeing him on the 7th. Sigh...not riding is really affecting my walking. I am so freaking wobbly. 

On a good note - hubby bought me a new ContourRoam camera! My other one died and I have missed using it. I will record my first ride of the year.

I don't have my miles logged fully yet - not sure how many miles I went this year but I am looking forward to riding next year!!!


----------



## Celeste

Looking at this weather satellite map, I highly suspect that it will be next year before I get to ride again. :-(


----------



## texasgal

QOS .. you go to the doctor on the 7th .. my birthday. It's also the day I have as my goal to get back on my horse. We could be back on our horses on the same day!


----------



## gunslinger

Yea, same here Celeste.

GF and I finished the year yesterday by riding the 240 red trail at Dry creek GA. DW is still suffering from a bad back…..I hope she’s able to ride in 2015, but it’s not looking good.

I’ve been playing with the numbers:

Total mileage for the 2014 was 346.1. We road 35 weekends in 2014, with and average of 9.88 miles per ride.

The longest ride for 2014 was 18.6 miles on Saturday, October 18th, on the Lula Land trust on historic Lookout Mountain GA. Our shortest ride was Sunday, Dec. 7th….while riding in the Ooltewah TN Christmas parade. We had 14 rides over 10 miles in 2014.

I’ve tracked mileage now for the past three years…..in 2012 we rode 345.8 miles, and in 2013 393.9 miles. 

Total mileage for the last 3 years is 1085.8 and the average ride length over the last three years is 10.34 miles.

It’s raining today and with work next week, I’m done for the year.

Happy New Year to all…..and Happy Trails!


----------



## tman33

Well it looks like I am going to finish out the year with 27 rides and at least 262+ miles. Two buddies and I made our last ride of the year the other day. Due to hunting season going on it was a road ride but it sure was nice to be back on a horse. I have rode more different horses this year than every before, but has been nice. Might get started back in Jan but more than likely it will be Feb. For three months we have been trying to plan an overnight ride but every time we do the weather turns bad with down pour rains!


----------



## AnitaAnne

I-Corgie: that ride looks so fun!! Nice way to end out the year. 

Denise: dang that is a long time out of the saddle! I am going to pray the doc gives you a clean bill of health and the ok to ride again. Have you tried the new saddle on Biscuit yet? 

Lets all ride our horses on Jan 7th, kind of a symbolic group ride! 

I'm going to call the year done also, since the only chance i might have to ride is Monday, and I have too many other things scheduled. 

I got Drambuie located to a nice big boarding stable about 45 min north of me on Friday. The was a lot of interest in him already, and three ladies want to ride him. I'm going to give him a week or so to settle in, and then they can try him out. 

He is looking good and moving great, nice beautiful floating trot out in the pasture, which of course I didn't even think of recording! Oh well, maybe i can catch him at it again. 

I figure I can afford about 3 months there, if he isn't sold or leased by then, well, I just don't know. 

I am working a lot this week, but I hope to be able to get on Chivas back at least for a short ride Jan 1st. Got to start out the New Year riding!!! 

Santa brought me a new set of front calipers on the van :evil: Oh well, I must say it drives a lot better now. I wasn't concerned flying down the highway hauling Drambuie. He was a bit concerned, but hey, I was in a hurry...

My Boxer girl Tasha unfortunately began having seizures again Christmas eve, she is averaging at least two grand mal seizures a day, even on the Phenobarbital. I took her to the vet, and he didn't say anything about raising the dose or adding a med or anything really. So, I am afraid she does not have a lot of time. The really discouraging thing is, she has no other problems at all. A bit grey around the muzzle, but thats it. Then suddenly back in early Oct 2014 she starts having severe grand mal seizures. They stop as soon as she starts taking the Phenobarbital, and I think everything will be fine for a couple of years, then BAM, they are back again. Very sad. 

It is horrible watching the seizures and being helpless to do anything. 

Anyway, finishing out the year at 108.2 miles, far short of my goal, darnit.


----------



## Roadyy

Glad several got in that last ride of the year before the bad weather set in. We started getting the drizzle rain this morning on my way to feed the boys. 67% chance of rain today, but clear for the rest of the week.

AA, I hope things work out For Tasha. 

DD and I rode Saturday and got 2.42 miles in just puttering around the lake on the property adjacent to the boarding facility. I took my cousin and his family out there Friday to ride and his girls were ecstatic!!! Him and his wife even got on and had a good time. We got some family portraits with Trusty and Little Man involved.

Doc is not doing so well. His diarrhea cleared up with the new diet then I missed a haul in of hay before Christmas so had to grab a couple of Premium coastal hay bales to tide them over til Friday evening when the new roll came. His diarrhea came back full force. He has lost more weight than he did last year around this time. I have the vet coming out at 4:30 this afternoon to check him out to see where we are with him. 


Ok so lets see some good pictures from the weekend.


Because of them doing this to the round bales.









I built this.









It works.









Here is the view of the lake on the adjacent property.









Amber working on Trusty's back up.










Testing the waters for crossing.









Then she convinced me to let her ride Little Man again. Danged if she doesn't look great on him. I must resist her attempts to take another horse from me!!!









Little Man says " Let her ride me!"










Flowers are blooming in my back yard again.


----------



## evilamc

Beautiful pics Roadyy!! I wish we had flowers blooming  We just have mud..mud...and more mud.

AA sorry to hear about Tasha  Its always hard watching them struggle. Last week this lady brought her huskie into our shop, and the second she walked in the huskie just collapsed into a seizure. I felt so bad but there was nothing I could do! Her daughter was crying and screaming about it because its her doggy. Once it was finally over I told her I wasn't comfortable grooming the dog, with all the loud noise from dryers and what not dogs that are prone to seizures don't do well in the shop.

So for Christmas I got a cool new GPS now! Haven't really played with it yet to figure it out though. I also found a website that you can download the trail maps to load to the gps, so I can't wait for better weather so I can start exploring the parks that are a little farther away! I got a Magellan eXplorist 610, its prob WAY more GPS then I'll EVER need but hopefully I'll figure it out 

I've gotten in two rides over my holiday break. After working 8 days straight we got 6 days off  If the weather was nicer I would of got a lot more in! I was going to ride today but it rained again so the grounds a mess so I don't feel like dealing with it. SO I guess I'm done for the year!

8.67 miles from my last rides puts me at 321.16 for the year. I'm happy with that, now to see if I can beat that for 2015! Hopefully I'll start the new year out right with a good ride on the 1st


----------



## Roadyy

With having the gooseneck trailer and not having to drive 20 miles to get a trailer then drive back to get the horses just to drive the 20-30 miles back out to get to the trails, I see more miles in my 2015 campaign. I see weekend camping trips to Ecofina from Friday evening to Sunday when we aren't competing and a lot of yard work being contracted out. Hmm, my superintendent just started his own lawn care business on the side this past summer...That and my wife now bringing in a second income I don't have to work so many weekends to make ends meet. Could get dangerous round the mileage campfire.


----------



## Celeste

Unless something unexpected happens, I think that my total for the year will remain at *201.41 miles*. 

We still are not quite through moving my daughter's stuff to her new place. If we don't get the old place cleaned up by Wednesday at midnight, it will cost us $500 extra.

Things are coming together nicely though. The bedroom is all set up and it looks darling!


----------



## Roadyy

I am at *125.44* for the year which is almost double what I ended with last year. I have no complaints.

Vet came and looked at Doc last night and gave a clean bill of health other than little low on calcium. Almost no sand and no eggs or worms in fecal test. He did recommend worming him every month now with upper age and to use Zimectrin Gold for the first couple of months. Run a week of BioSponge to clear out any bad bacteria and start using Sad Clear to keep the sand from getting any worse than it is since they are on a dryer lot from where they were. I'm not a huge Sand Clear believer as I am of those who believe as long as you keep the gut with plenty oof water then the sand will get washed out. It's when they don't drink a lot that it can build up in the gut. I keep loose salt to sprinkle on their feed and salt blocks around for them to lick. Doc loves licking his salt blocks and will wipe out the 2 lb from TSC in just over a week.

Well, I hope you are all doing well this morning and I will pop back in later.


----------



## Roadyy

Celeste, I think you beat me by 75 miles last year as well didn't you?


----------



## AnitaAnne

It is looking like I might get the turtle award this year...

Roadyy: good to hear Doc got a clean bill of health, makes you feel good, until you get the bill...lol

I had a horse that loved salt, and he got really skinny, I took the salt block away, and just top dressed his feed with loose salt, and he started putting on the pounds. Maybe try taking that salt block away from Doc. 

Celeste: I sure hope you get your DD all moved out in time. Moving always seems to take 3x's longer than expected, then there is the cleaning of the old place. 

Two ladies at the boarder barn greeted me with "I love your horse". They have been fussing over him, giving him treats and even some grooming. One lady asked for my bottom price, but since she also says she wants a Standardbred to show in the racking classes, I don't think she'll buy him, but I sure hope so. She grew up riding TB and Appendix QH for racing, so very comfortable with Drambuie. 

Couple of pictures of the barn


----------



## Celeste

Roadyy said:


> Celeste, I think you beat me by 75 miles last year as well didn't you?


Lol. I don't remember..........


----------



## greentree

Hey, everyone! Merry Christmas, and Happy New Year! 

I have been MIA since I logged on(tried to log on...) and my internet had been cancelled.....Merry Christmas, you've been HACKED!! Of course, it took until the evening of the 26 th to get this all figured out. 

I went to buy shavings, and then apparently they picked up my number there, and went to k mart and made or tried to make! a 400.00 purchase. Since I have never set foot in this k mart, they tagged it. DH had recently changed his cell # , so they could not get in touch. Sending a letter would have been way too much trouble.........this happened on Dec 7.!!

My neighbor rode today at The cave....she said it was COLD!! I will ride tomorrow....today was gorgeous, but I had too many other things to straighten out!


----------



## texasgal

Well, my saddle made it out from under the Christmas tree today:

View attachment 573706


But my butt didn't make it to the saddle.. I'll wait until the 7th. Not too sure about those stirrups.. :?


----------



## Roadyy

Endurance stirrups? I know a lot of locals that use the wide aluminum stirrups that are offset, but not sure I've seen those on them before. Although I am a firm believer in using whatever works best together for you is the right choice.


Welcome back GT.


----------



## greentree

texasgal said:


> Well, my saddle made it out from under the Christmas tree today:
> 
> View attachment 573706
> 
> 
> But my butt didn't make it to the saddle.. I'll wait until the 7th. Not too sure about those stirrups.. :?


Texasgal, that saddle looks so nice! You need to wet those fenders and twist them, then put a broom thru to hold them while they dry, so they turn. It will kill your knees, otherwise!

You will love those padded stirrups, but I hate the metal ones, because they kick me in the shin every time I move the saddle. They come in plastic, which is much more shin-friendly.


----------



## whisperbaby22

Congratulations on everybody's miles this year. i have really enjoyed the beautiful photos of your trails.


----------



## Celeste

texasgal said:


> Well, my saddle made it out from under the Christmas tree today:
> 
> View attachment 573706
> 
> 
> But my butt didn't make it to the saddle.. I'll wait until the 7th. Not too sure about those stirrups.. :?


This is my opinion. The saddle will be perfect if you add

This stirrup turner Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com Redi Stirrups Stirrup Turners

and this --- E-Z Ride Endurance Stirrups - Nylon/Safety Cages

Then you can ride in sneakers or hiking boots and not die. The wide stirrups are amazing. They take a lot of pressure off of your joints by distributing the weight over a larger area. I love them, but I like the nylon, not the aluminum.


----------



## gunslinger

I've been spinning more numbers...for my three horses....Sonny, Jack, and Miss Lacy.

I've written down, and taped all my horse related expenses to a 2014 horse calender. This does not include riding expenses, just the cost to keep the horses..

I've put it all in a spread sheet where I can sort and total......

So I asked DW how much she thought we spent on the horses this year.....and she said $3000 a year.....well, it was about twice that much...

wormer 115.41
peppermints 211.78
Apple treats 214.87
fly spray 359.9
Rolls of Hay 600
Misc 606.87
vet 797.53
hoof trims 960
shavings 976.35
Strategy 1177.26 

Or, to break it down another way:

year 6019
month 501.66
day 16.49 

month per horse 167.22
day per horse 5.49 
So, I rode 346 miles.....that's roughly $17 a mile.....


----------



## gunslinger

Here's the yearly:


----------



## liltuktuk

Looks like I'm going to finish out at 386 miles for the year. Hopefully 2015 will include a lot more miles!

Goals for 2015:

1. Do at least one LD...maybe 2...or 3 if they're enough close by again this year.
2. Pony Maverick more. Little ****** needs to start getting more work, the weather and footing this winter has just been horrible and I've really slacked off. On the plus side he's gotten to just be a horse and grow.
3. Saddle break Maverick. He's going to be 2 in April (where has the time gone?! :shock so after he's officially 2, I want him to start wearing a saddle, bit and bridle, ground driving, maybe later in the year I'll crawl up on him? I have no intention of really starting him on riding until he's at least 3, but I'm excited and impatient so might just be tempted to sit on him.
4. Hit 500 miles for the year.
5. Run with both of them more. I have a half marathon to train for so I need the miles, Amira needs the miles for endurance training, and Maverick needs the miles because he's tubby and its good training. I keep saying I'm going to do this, but winter is a rough time in this area to start these things.

So yeah...looks like 2015 will be a busy year for me if I want to accomplish all of that! :shock:


----------



## phantomhorse13

I had been hoping to get some saddle time today, but mother nature had other ideas. While the sun is shining, the wind is also blowing, making the real feel in the low single digits. My lungs want no part of outside exercise, so no making the horses do it.

Dream came home Sunday, looking much better. It's wonderful to have her back home.











Looks like my year is going to finish up at *1384.88 miles*. That beats last years total, so I am very pleased. 

Goals for next year:
1. Get Dream going again and see what I have. While I would love to get her through a 50 to continue my hopes of our Decade Award, I just want her to be comfortable and enjoy our rides, regardless of the distance.
2. Try a multiday ride. I have done 2 50s in a row, but never more than that. Yet!
3. Get to some new-to-us rides.
4. Get myself more fit, to help with all of the above.
5. Win the lottery, to pay for all of the above! :lol:

Happy New Year all!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Gunslinger, I can't believe you actually kept track of all your equine expenses, and posted it too!! :shock: I have made it a rule to never, ever track that stuff. Just thinking of what I pay to rent that pasture, and the cost to build the barn, makes me break out in a cold sweat. 

Add in the feed, vet, trims, gas, tack, hay, gas to go places...not to mention I could probably be driving a nice economy minded vehicle like a hybrid or something, instead of a truck and a van...then the cost of the actual horses...multiplied times all the years I have been doing this...it boggles the mind. 

We may all be secretly stinking rich, if it weren't for our fuzzy rides. BTW, I think you are getting off cheap

Goals for 2015:

Attend more group rides. 
Try to "bomb-proof" Chivas before spring
Ride with two more HF friends 
(_Celeste, Oreo's Girl, maybe Gunslinger or Denise_?) 
Begin to condition my knee and Sassy with some trot work. 
Give ACTHA another try
Double my miles from this year 

and...

*Beat out Roadyy and Celeste so I don't wind up with the turtle award again!!:twisted:*

*HAPPY NEW YEAR TO EVERYONE!!!:wave:* 

Going up to work Drambuie, and hopefully get someone to ride him


----------



## any

happy new year!  /late but truly/ 
this year first time i know my mileage  i hope that in 2015 I will beat that score! 

I have stayed alone at home this time for new years eve so I've just painted a picture xD 








my parents also gave me free hand to try to buy young colt at auction for charity /so lets try! xD/


----------



## Celeste

My goal for next year? Just ride. And ride. And ride...........


----------



## greentree

Happy new year, everyone!! 

My goals for next year....

Do an endurance ride here in my new Southeast region. 

That is really it. If I put too much out into the universe, it comes back to hit me in the rear end. Lol. 

PH13, I am glad to hear Dream is home. 

AA, don't feel too bad about the ACTHA...It did not thrill me, either. Love the new barn!! I hope Drambuie finds a good home there.


----------



## QOS

TexasGal maybe we will both get lucky and get to ride again next week. 

Gunslinger - hope the wife is better. Bless her heart...I feel for her!!

Amy - I haven't rode in 2 months - almost as long as after my back surgery. If I am not released next week it will be at least the same amount as 2013. :-(

I haven't put the new saddleform on Biscuit yet. We just go for walks!! I give them carrots and spoil them rotten. He has put on some weight - he looks like a little Beluga whale!! :lol:

I hope that you can find Drambui a nice home soon. Looks like he is in a nice place now. So sorry about your Boxer. We get so attached to our pets. I don't have a dog but I am very attached to the "barn dog" Brutis. Just found out my sweet fellow has bone cancer - hopefully we will have him for about 6 more months. I love to buy him these big dog cookies = he thinks they are a bite of heaven. Gotta spoil him while I can.

Roadyy - hope your boy is soon. Biscuit had diarrhea for the longest after I bought him - that is why they used to call him Goose. 

Celeste - moving is such a pain the patootie!!! 

Gunslinger - I know I spend a fortune on my boys. What a scary number. I $pent $2050 on my trailer alone in '14. $1500 on the ramp and $550 on new tires. LOL sometimes it might be better if we didn't look!!!

Dawn, glad Dreams is home - hope 2015 is her year!!! I hope y'all can get in the multi-day ride.

I finally went back and got my miles up to date. Because I rode quite a bit in June and we made 2 horse trips with lots of riding I had 365 miles...more than I had expected - and had I not got hurt - we could have had so much more - dang!

For 2015 - 

Hit 500 miles 
work on my balance
work on mounting skills
ride in new places

Happy New Year everyone - and let's hope for better weather next year!!!


----------



## gunslinger

QOS said:


> Gunslinger - I know I spend a fortune on my boys. What a scary number. I $pent $2050 on my trailer alone in '14. $1500 on the ramp and $550 on new tires. LOL sometimes it might be better if we didn't look!!!
> 
> I finally went back and got my miles up to date. Because I rode quite a bit in June and we made 2 horse trips with lots of riding I had 365 miles...more than I had expected - and had I not got hurt - we could have had so much more - dang!


There's a lot of expenses that didn't make it into the spreadsheet....I have my trailer serviced every August.....it needed new brakes....didn't count that....I didn't count the cost of riding......fuel for the truck (but I have the mileage to and from), cabin, stalls, and campground fees, fee's etc.....and actually, there's another few hundred that didn't get recorded.....but my numbers are pretty close all the same.....this is the first year I've actually put the effort into capturing the data.....my hope is to become more efficient.....to get more for less.....

Your 365 miles isn't to bad considering....I've set goals before at 500 and have never made 400....I guess the thing about goals is if you make them then you didn't set them high enough....right?

Maybe Amy will make it up for a ride in the mountains this year?


----------



## Celeste

I try not to make expense spreadsheets. I am afraid that my DH would see just how much money I invest in these horses.


----------



## gunslinger

Celeste said:


> I try not to make expense spreadsheets. I am afraid that my DH would see just how much money I invest in these horses.


Well, I like to use my money as best I can. 

While my largest cost is horse feed (Strategy), I don't know if I can reduce that very much....I guess I could change feeds.....

I need to reduce my shaving cost. Right now I'm buying them in bags......

I know I can cut the cost of fly spray.....by mixing my own and not using the expensive stuff.....but the expense here is relatively small so the gain will be small as well.....

Hoof trims....don't know if it's worth the trouble to do my own....

Treats kind of surprised me.....I give them freely....I enjoy giving them treats.....but maybe I'm over doing it here?

I put the numbers out for review hoping I'd get some suggestions on becoming more efficient....I'm blessed I can enjoy the horses....yet I still want to be a good steward of the money I spend on them....and there are post here on the forum regarding "how much does a horse cost"......so now I know.....within a few percent....yet, I want to do it better....


----------



## EnduranceLover6

I think it's a great idea gunslinger. Although, I dont even want to fathom my expenses. 

Dawn I am so glad Dream is home! I hope 2015 brings better things for our girls.

For 2014 being year of the horse, it certainly was not for me & Selena. We took the competition season off due to lyme flare ups and moving to Maryland and finished the year up with a measly 117.35 miles. BUT...we got out yesterday for a wonderful 4.8 mile trek our new Maryland turf as our last 2014 ride. So much fun. I have high hopes for 2015 and hope we'll do our first 30 mile ride in March!

Pictures from our ride yesterday evening


----------



## greentree

I have decided to buy a portable electric fence system and intensively graze my herd this year. They will have to be moved to a " home" paddock twice a day, because they won't have water in all the areas, unless I can make a pinwheel type arrangement out of my square pastures. 

Cool pictures, el6!! Love the sun rays.

Rode a little bit this morning, but the wind started blowing, and. I wimped out!
I rigged a surcingle for captain Jack, and but a bridle on him in the stall, and when the girls get back from their ride, we are going to ground drove him(being led by Mary) and see how to train a donkey.


----------



## texasgal

Do we have a 2015 thread yet?


----------



## Oreos Girl

Well my dad is down for Christmas to help me fence my winter pasture. It rains for 3 days as he is driving down so we can't do much because it is too wet. I hired some guys to put in a new retaining wall along my drive and they were going to take out the old fences and dig my holes, but they didn't show. I found a friend with an auger and we borrowed that but a week behind. Needless to say that it is either raining or we are outside working. We had all the brace post in for the fence until we took one out with a dead tree I was trying to get out of the way. To say the least, this project isn't going well and now we have 3 more days of rain coming.

I am not sure if my dog is going to be very sad or very happy when I go back to work. In the morning, she follows the tractor step for step. In the afternoon she will lay down some, but by dark she is passed out asleep on the couch snoring.

I ended with 182.3 miles for the year. An increase over last year but still short of my goal.

Oh and I got a GOPro camera for Christmas, just haven't had a chance to try it out yet.


I may know why Oreo is so hard to keep weight on. Instead of eating, he is standing at the gate waiting for his grain.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Gunslinger, will definately try to meet up to ride this year. Now that i have the van, the "unplanned" overnight trips you warned me of won't be such a problem.


----------



## Celeste

texasgal said:


> Do we have a 2015 thread yet?


http://www.horseforum.com/trail-riding/2015-rides-share-your-trail-526706/


----------

